# Official NXT Weekly TV Show Discussion



## Clique

*
General discussion for the weekly NXT show.*​


----------



## Daiko

New thread? Mo' Reviews!


----------



## x78

Excited for the new debuts this year.


----------



## Crozer

The sing-off. :lmao 

Holy fuck Big Cass has a bright future with Enzo. :lmao


----------



## Asenath

OK. Sami Zayn's New Year's long tweet gave me all the feels. ALL OF THEM. 



> Sami Zayn @iLikeSamiZayn
> 1st January 2014 from TwitLonger
> 
> 
> 
> 2013 was an incredible year for me, and it was unlike any year in my career or life before it. It was a year of learning and growth, as well as a year of great change on both a professional and personal level. It was not without it's ups and downs, but mostly ups. New Years Eve is 1 of 3 times a year that I like to reflect on the year past (my birthday and the anniversary of my wrestling debut being the other two). So I thought, why not do it here with you guys, in more than 140 characters, no less?
> 
> I won't babble on and on about what it means to end up in the WWE 11 years after getting started on this amazing journey through the world of pro wrestling, but needless to say that on a professional level this has been a great year.
> 
> I have had some of my favourite matches of my career in 2103. The 2/3 falls match with Antonio Cesaro obviously was a huge one for me. The match I had against Jack Swagger, I think flew under the radar a little bit since it was so soon after the 2/3 falls, but it was one of my definitely one of my favourites. My #1 contender match with Adrian Neville was also one that I am extremely proud of. After years of wrestling one of my closest friends and greatest rivals all over the world, what a thrill it was to tear the house down together in the WWE. I would mention my match Bo Dallas for the NXT Championiship too, but I'm still trying to live that one down. I'm sure the eventual rematch will be just as good of a match with a much happier ending!
> 
> On a personal level, I want to thank all my fans, old and new, for the support. It sounds corny, but your support means a ton to me and it is truly why I do what I do, and that somehow seems more relevant now more than ever. I'll do my best to make you guys all proud in 2014. We are in this together.


http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1rvaqj9


----------



## CruelAngel77

Natalya v. Emma was great. The rise of the #Emmalution continues! Hopefully when she makes it on the main roster she will change to hashtag #Emmageddon.

If John Cena's meme is "I Win" Kofi's should be "I Lose".

Big Cass did a variation on The Temptations "My Girl" and it was good (you kids don't know about the Temps), I enjoyed that segment much more than I should of. Special mention to Regal calling Cass "swine" after outshining his boy Aiden English. I can't wait for Enzo to get healthy again and reunite with Cass.

I keep forgetting Mason Ryan is in the company.

There is nothing to say about the Main Event except every WWE fan should watch it, like right now. What are you reading this for go watch it again!


----------



## Eulonzo

Just wondering but how long is NXT?

I don't know if it's on TV where I live but I assume it's an hour long.


----------



## Asenath

It's an hour long, and it's free on Hulu.com


----------



## Screwball

Good show again this week. Zayn/Kruger was quite satisfying for what it was, but Cesaro/Zayn is the measuring stick when you're talking about excellent matches and as a consequence, I'm starting to get a little greedy with my expectations almost like a drug addict who is looking for an even stronger buzz, nevertheless it was still good and Zayn's spin-out powerbomb was beautifully executed.


----------



## x78

They were putting over the 2/3 falls matches on commentary, but I'm not really that much of a fan TBH. Much preferred the old time limit matches that they used to have in FCW.

I'm wondering if Kruger losing 2-0 was a way of writing him off TV.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Sami Zayn is a wrestling genius. How can a guy be this good at almost everything? His ring-work is as good as I've ever seen. He will win the WWE championship someday, I'm 100% certain.


----------



## Bryan D.

Fun show. Colin/Aiden sing-off was lots of fun. Zayn vs Kruger was actually a decent match but I was not expecting a 2-0 win.


----------



## Obfuscation

SAMI ZAYN

best way to introduce myself into a new thread


----------



## Shepard

Booooo I wanted to make this. Next time :side:


Fuck man I still need to get on Cesaro/Regal. These holidays haven't given me the time I hoped they would 

Oh shit Zayn/Kruger? All over that as soon as I can too.


----------



## Obfuscation

Shep I'll link you atm if you'd like.

I got your back, baby.


----------



## Jimshine

2-0? First time ever?

Surprised, total kayfabe burial against Zayn. I wonder, I really do.

This is either 'Zayn is the fucking best' or 'Kruger just isn't good enough' ... I hope it's the former, because I like the Kroogs


----------



## Shepard

The Primer said:


> Shep I'll link you atm if you'd like.
> 
> I got your back, baby.



Appreciated but I've got links. It's just finding the time (and being in the mood to watch rasslin). Maybe in the morning.


----------



## Obfuscation

Sooner rather later would be for the best. <3


----------



## Tony

Really good episode of NXT.

Kofi/Rusev was alright for what it was

Natalya/Emma was good

The Colin Cassady/Aiden English sing-off was fun and entertaining. Cassady insulting Aiden to the tune of "My Girl" was hilarious. The crowd singing with him was even better :lol

Breeze/Ryan was nothing noteworthy

Zayn/Kruger was great. Another great babyface performance by Zayn and Kruger was good as well.

Good show (Y)


----------



## Flux

TURNBUCKLE EXPLODER.

:datass

Highlight of the show.


----------



## H

I actually enjoyed Natalya/Emma a ton. Nice quick pace to it, and I liked Emma's submissions. 

Zayn/Kruger was pretty good, but seemed like a total carryjob by Sami. Thought he did a great job of making Kruger look strong in defeat. Honestly the more I see of Zayn the more I love watching him.


----------



## SOSheamus

Was this weeks episode not the last one to be taped in the last set, or is there one more episode to air yet?


----------



## Bearodactyl

I was a little conflicted about that Emma/Natalya match. Thought it was a tad sloppy at times. Could've been done better.. 

Still loving the Emma Lock though...


----------



## x78

SOSheamus said:


> Was this weeks episode not the last one to be taped in the last set, or is there one more episode to air yet?


There's still one, possibly two more since last week's show was just highlights.


----------



## Srdjan99

Some ratings for New Years NXt edition:

Rusev/Kofi- **, wow I really thought that Rusev looked pretty bad here compared to his other matches. Still a decent bout, props to Kofi for that
Natalya/Emma- ***1/4, maybe not as good as some people made it out to be, but still a very good match between two very good divas. Emma and Paige both have a bright future
Kruger/Zayn- ***1/4, ok Kruger sucked balls here. He was awful, and his finishers are awful. He was lucky to have Sami Zayn in the ring with him, otherwise..

Overall a good NXT edition as always


----------



## Wcthesecret

Srdjan99 said:


> Some ratings for New Years NXt edition:
> 
> Rusev/Kofi- **, wow I really thought that Rusev looked pretty bad here compared to his other matches. Still a decent bout, props to Kofi for that
> Natalya/Emma- ***1/4, maybe not as good as some people made it out to be, but still a very good match between two very good divas. Emma and Paige both have a bright future
> Kruger/Zayn- ***1/4, ok Kruger sucked balls here. He was awful, and his finishers are awful. He was lucky to have Sami Zayn in the ring with him, otherwise..
> 
> Overall a good NXT edition as always


...dude, I think kofi a to blame for this.


----------



## koial

Е тфа е баце, изкефих се на макс като Александър Русев еба циганина Кингстън! Евалата му правя, да продължава да мачка все така и скоро да се добира до главния ростър!


----------



## Wcthesecret

koial said:


> Е тфа е баце, изкефих се на макс като Александър Русев еба циганина Кингстън! Евалата му правя, да продължава да мачка все така и скоро да се добира до главния ростър!


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=DVVLsUUWrQY


----------



## NikkiSixx

Jimshine said:


> 2-0? First time ever?


Off the top of my head, MVP vs. Benoit was also 2-0.


----------



## dxbender

You could tell they obviously made English have a horrible song so that nobody would cheer for him.

Either way, it was still great segment, and funny to hear "Big Cass" singing disses to the tune of other songs. This segment proved he can be great on the mic even without Enzo. Not saying he doesn't need Enzo, but great to see it's not just gonna be Enzo doing most of talking and Cass doing most of wrestling.


----------



## Obfuscation

No idea on what to think about the Rusev fiasco on this show. Left asking "why?" after all of that build up he's had. Not sure it means much, but eh. Guess it's a way to put him on the backburner so he doesn't look TOO dominate before finally branching out into the championship picture.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Rusev was so much better when he was going solo and breaking the wooden board before his matches. This version of Rusev with Lana as his manager absolutely sucks.


----------



## redwood_original

koial said:


> Е тфа е баце, изкефих се на макс като Александър Русев еба циганина Кингстън! Евалата му правя, да продължава да мачка все така и скоро да се добира до главния ростър!


СЛЕДВАЩИЯ БЪЛГАРСКИ ШАМПИОН!!!


----------



## Wcthesecret

redwood_original said:


> СЛЕДВАЩИЯ БЪЛГАРСКИ ШАМПИОН!!!


WHAT ARE YOU PEOPLE SAYING!!!??? Also you do all know that that match is all kofi's fault right? Always remember the phrase, "If something bad happens, blame Kofi."


----------



## napalmdestruction

https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/419630418431078400

Punk knows


----------



## NikkiSixx

napalmdestruction said:


> https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/419630418431078400
> 
> Punk knows


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :no:


----------



## Wcthesecret

napalmdestruction said:


> https://twitter.com/CMPunk/status/419630418431078400
> 
> Punk knows


Oh, I thought that dumb rumor about aj being a lesbian was the one you guys were talking about.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Rusev is like a really early Taz! Holy crap the similarities are incredible! Taz was more of a suplexing wrestler, but I was watching Taz and Sabu rivalry. Crazy how much they look like each other too.


----------



## Oxidamus

dxbender said:


> Either way, it was still great segment, and funny to hear "Big Cass" singing disses to the tune of other songs. This segment proved he can be great on the mic even without Enzo. Not saying he doesn't need Enzo, but great to see it's not just gonna be Enzo doing most of talking and Cass doing most of wrestling.


Big Cass could get over without Enzo. And vice versa. But I think Enzo is a better talent.


----------



## Obfuscation

Both compliment each other and have their appeal. That's part of the fun w/'em. You feel like there is a future there no matter what role they'll be positioned in.


----------



## Mr. I

Prime Evil said:


> No idea on what to think about the Rusev fiasco on this show. Left asking "why?" after all of that build up he's had. Not sure it means much, but eh. Guess it's a way to put him on the backburner so he doesn't look TOO dominate before finally branching out into the championship picture.


They're putting him on the backburner by having him win a match against a main roster talent?


----------



## rockdig1228

napalmdestruction said:


> Rusev was so much better when he was going solo and breaking the wooden board before his matches. This version of Rusev with Lana as his manager absolutely sucks.


Eh, the board breaking wasn't the thing that made him interesting really, for me it was his combination of power & speed that he brought that made him stand out. I do think he needs a manager, but Lana isn't really doing anything for me... I'm not a huge fan of extended promos in foreign languages & as a mouthpiece, it makes even less sense. Shouldn't she solely be speaking English to translate for him? It's a weird dynamic that hasn't clicked yet for me. I actually thought that Lefort would be a better manager for him, as long as he dropped all of the "Monayyy" shtick that he's done so far. If they had Lefort be a slimeball who just uses Rusev to hurt people he doesn't like & maybe collect bounties, that would have been better.

But really, let's just tell it like it is and who should REALLY be his manager - His name is... ARMANDO. ALEJANDRO. ESTRADA!



Prime Evil said:


> Both compliment each other and have their appeal. That's part of the fun w/'em. You feel like there is a future there no matter what role they'll be positioned in.


^Exactly this. It's a shame Enzo got hurt when he did, but I hope they hold off Big Cass from the main roster until Enzo is healthy. As a tag team, those two are comedy gold and could be a big deal on the main roster if they're given mic time & allowed to be themselves.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Yeah it's not the board breaking per se (even though I really enjoyed that) but how he acted in general. Rusev to me is not someone who should be controlled by anyone, much less a blonde model who isn't even that good at her job. Meltzer think she's got something special, for some reason I can't comprehend, but she does nothing for me.

This crazy brute controlled by a manager has been done so many times, from Vader and Cornette to Umaga and Armando Alejandro Estrada (even Brock and Heyman, though the dynamic with those two is a bit different) that I'm just tired of it.


----------



## Obfuscation

rockdig1228 said:


> ^Exactly this. It's a shame Enzo got hurt when he did, but I hope they hold off Big Cass from the main roster until Enzo is healthy. As a tag team, those two are comedy gold and could be a big deal on the main roster if they're given mic time & allowed to be themselves.


To me, they're what makes NXT so good. Characters being themselves & feeling natural.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Segment with Breeze and Neville was hilarious. 

More like man mother nature forgot to make good looking!


----------



## hidden202

This wasn't a strong show in terms of star power.


First of all, who the fuck was the ring announcer? She might as well announce that someone died with her somber voice. Seriously, she brought people out with ZERO ENERGY. She announced like she was at the morgue. 


Big Cass/English was too short
Bayley/Summer was good for a divas match. Again, these 2 play up their characters pretty well. Summer got heat for knocking off the headband. 
Oh right, I completely forgot that Rusev beat Woods. Yeah. There was on impressive spot before Rusev put him in his finisher. He ran over Woods in close distance. 
I can't get a good feel on Baron Corbin but... Not really impressed. Again, this is a sample size but he didn't really show anything positive
As for the main event... That's the best match The Ascension has had to this date which isn't saying much since like 70 percent matches have been squash no names. 

It was an okay episode for the secondary wrestlers.


----------



## CruelAngel77

The crowd making fun of Connor during the main event was fucking great.

NXT. IS. YAAAAAAH!

Bayley v. Summer Rae was Yahh!
Tyson Kidd v. Clone Man Punk was 1 and a 1/2 Yahh!
Xavier Woods v. Rusev could of used more Yahh!

and the Ascension v. The Barrio Brothers was a chock full of YAAAAAH!

I give this whole damn episode a Yaaah! out of Yaaah!


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I liked this week, but I feel like this episode highlighted for me why I really wish NXT would move to 2 hours - because there are so many people to focus on, we got a whole episode where we didn't get to see any of Bo, Sami, Kruger, Paige, and Emma, barely any Breeze/Neville, and that's not even to mention injured guys who would be getting time like Enzo and Graves, or new guys who we want to see debut and are probably ready like Kalisto, Randall, and Crowe. I know that's part of what makes NXT good - guys aren't over exposed and they leave you wanting more rather than beating you over the head with shit til you want it to go away - but I don't wanna go 2 or 3 weeks at a time without seeing several of the top guys, you know? They have the roster depth to expand to another hour, then we could get longer matches too, it's a win for everyone.

Back to tonight's show - opener was good, great to see Bayley finally get a singles win!

I wish Cassady/English had been a little longer, it was only okay, but this only seems like the beginning of their feud, and I'm happy that English is being used in an actual feud now. He is still the best heel on NXT for me in terms of eliciting the "god I hope someone punches this fucker" reaction from me, so I am looking forward to a nice feud ending in Cass cutting off one of English's annoying songs by kicking his ass, or whatever (hoping it ends that way anyway).

Woods vs. Rusev was interesting, they are really pushing Rusev hard, I'll be interested to see if he beats Kofi in their rematch. The Neville/Breeze interview to set up a match next week was a natural following the events of the title match, and I'm looking forward to the match because we still haven't really seen an actual good long match from Breeze yet. He was brilliant as always in the interview (although that last line was a bit cheesy), and Neville seems to be getting better.

Didn't enjoy the Kidd/Corbin match so much, Kidd is a good wrestler and all but I've always found him fairly bland and unappealing and he doesn't belong in NXT anyway, give him a match against some jobber on Superstars instead and save this time for any one of those guys I mentioned above I'd like to see more of. Corbin seems pretty boring, Aiden English was interesting when he was a jobber at least, but then again Breeze/Mike Dalton wasn't, so who knows maybe one of these days he'll bust out some real character (but judging from the leaked promos he did, probably not).

I enjoyed the main event more than I thought I would. The Ascension are really improving the quality of their matches I think, they have gone from boring to less boring and I actually liked this one. Hunico and Camacho more than did their part of course, although the pure Mexican-ness of their gimmick is a bit embarrassing, and there's no reason a pro wrestler would dress like they do for a match. I wonder who will challenge the Ascension next - Enzo/Cass would have been a natural, but Enzo will still be out a while. American Wolves/Pitbulls would have been cool but they didn't get signed. Perhaps we shall see the debut of another team? Lefort/Louis maybe - he has been on the prowl for new Legionnaires, if they did a gimmick based around the Louis promo where he said a bunch of funny language barrier based double entendres, they could be faces. Maybe the Grey/Burch pairing we have heard about from house shows? Those cowboy guys maybe? Any other ideas?


----------



## SovietWrestler

YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! YES! 

FINALLY BAYLEY WINS!!! HER FIRST VICTORY IN A SINGLES MATCH!!!

Seriously guys, I'm so happy for her, she is a true WRESTLER. And the crowd chanting her name at end was epic.


----------



## Screwball

I really enjoyed Breeze and Neville bickering back and forth more than I should have. As for The Ascension, the crowd made it worthwhile although there was some good action, I just found it hard to care about either team, which should not be the case.


----------



## Flux

Neville stole my Fred Perry :side:


----------



## napalmdestruction

papercuts_hurt said:


> I liked this week, but I feel like this episode highlighted for me why I really wish NXT would move to 2 hours


NO! Please don't!


----------



## Mr. I

Average show, as is typical for the last show of a tapings, the matches are the last few taped and the crowd is tired.
Bayley is money in the bank, though. She's very smooth and skilled in the ring, but her unique look and character is really endearing her to the crowd, I could see her being a really bit hit with kids for instance. Push her!


----------



## Honey Bucket

The Rusev-Lana arrangement is stupid. Nothing to do with Lana, but Rusev does not need a female manager. It gives the impression that underneath his beastly exterior, he does have a warm heart lurking. Fuck that, he should be a monster with no heart.

I think there's a perfect fit for someone who should be Rusev's manager, and he's already on the main roster.










He could bring him in to the roster to stop him being treated like a rag doll by guys like Kane and Ryback for example.


----------



## Mr. I

The reason Lana is with Rusev is because she's of Latvian descent and speaks Russian. I doubt Brad speaks Russian.
They want a full on old school foreign heel gimmick with Rusev, and that means manager who speaks a foreign language too.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Lana with Rusev is stupid for this reason. When he was working for Sylvester Lefort it was a shaky alliance at best because Lefort tried to use him as his personal attack dog, much like any wrestling manager with a monster (ala Henan and Andre), but Rusev didn't need Lefort because he is strong enough and smart enough without him so he kicked his ass to the curb.

Lana comes in gets in his ear a few times with those terrible-looking dresses and can get him to stop and start attacking people at will. It makes him look like less of a monster because he looks pussy whipped. This guy who was answering to no one is now at the beck and call of a woman which humanizes his brutality making him look weaker.

Also I just realized Tyler Breeze's gimmick is basically a rip-off of Derek Zoolander. I kinda like him now slightly because of this, doesn't excuse most of the males in the audience chanting that he's gorgeous however.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Breeze was fantastic in that backstage segment.


----------



## Tony

Alright episode

Bayley/Summer Rae was enjoyable. Summer played a good heel in this match and Bayley is adorable as always.

Cassady/English was alright. English's finishing move looks really good.

The Breeze/Neville backstage segment was good. Breeze plays the Zoolander-esque character really well and Neville did quite well talking himself. Breeze/Neville next week should be interesting.

Woods/Rusev was fine for what it was. I like Xavier Woods and I'm not quite sold on Rusev yet, though he looks promising.

Kidd/Corbin was meh. Good to see Kidd back.

Hunico and Camacho/The Ascension Tornado Tag Team Match was good. It started off slow but picked up after the commercial break. Good match overall.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Although Corbin looks super green in the ring, I think this match highlighted Tyson Kidd's short comings. The guy maybe an excellent technician, but he just doesn't connect with the crowd or make a match interesting. His comeback was meh and really I'm sure the ref just told him to go home to stop boring everyone. Kidd should stop his stupid smile and go watch some Beniot tapes and be intense if his gimmick is to be this technical wizard from the Hart dungeon. 

I've never ever said this on this board and complained about WWE being "PG" but is that why all the faces are lame, because they want all their baby faces to be happy smiling idiots. To appease to children... Well it's not doing Tyson Kidd any favors what so ever.

Edit: and totally agree with the Rusev Lana dynamic making him less of a monster. That's what I have thought months ago when they paired up. I kinda thought about it being like she tamed him with her pussy. That's why he's with her.


----------



## x78

^ It's nothing to do with 'PG', children don't want to see boring, generic characters, nobody does, in fact kids would probably tolerate that less than adult fans. Kidd just sucks, the guy is a total waste of time and comes across as a dweeb IRL so it's no surprise his wrestling character is awful/non-existent. I'll never understand why he has so many fans on here.


----------



## Wcthesecret

x78 said:


> ^ It's nothing to do with 'PG', children don't want to see boring, generic characters, nobody does, in fact kids would probably tolerate that less than adult fans. Kidd just sucks, the guy is a total waste of time and comes across as a dweeb IRL so it's no surprise his wrestling character is awful/non-existent. I'll never understand why he has so many fans on here.


Because people think being a good wrestler is all you need to have a personality.


----------



## napalmdestruction

x78 said:


> ^ It's nothing to do with 'PG', children don't want to see boring, generic characters, nobody does, in fact kids would probably tolerate that less than adult fans. Kidd just sucks, the guy is a total waste of time and comes across as a dweeb IRL so it's no surprise his wrestling character is awful/non-existent. I'll never understand why he has so many fans on here.


He does? I haven't seen anyone with a Tyson Kidd sig yet.


----------



## x78

napalmdestruction said:


> He does? I haven't seen anyone with a Tyson Kidd sig yet.


 http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1054401-wrestlers-you-like-hardly-get-any-airtime.html

Plenty of votes for him here, and he's always heavily mentioned in threads about underrated wrestlers/people needing a push etc.


----------



## napalmdestruction

He's a great worker but he doesn't have anything else. I guess that's enough for some people.


----------



## 777

Not the greatest episode but still good.

Ruzev can't be far from the main roster, what with regular roster guys doing jobs for him.

Breeze/Neville was the highlight of the show, both have shown great improvement with their promos.


----------



## Obfuscation

Breeze is such a boss. Love how they gave him a chance and he's still killing it. Good thinking, guys.

Rusev w/Lana is bleh. I don't let it affect me too much considering how much I like Rusev on the whole. Out of everyone in NXT atm, he's the guy I'm actually ok w/making the main roster right now. He's character is set to where he wouldn't be lost in the shuffle as he dominates the lower card for a good bit. Best to wait post-WM; still seems to be on the right path to fit in. That area having a shake up w/the beast would be a hoot.


----------



## SAMCRO

Maybe i'm wrong but wasn't Alex Riley a heel and Saxon a face? I mean after all Saxon was bullied and humiliated by a heel Cesaro a week or so ago so shouldn't he be a face? It feels like they quickly switched their roles randomly, and now Saxon is a heel a Riley is a face. Cause i do remember Riley favoring the heels alot since his time at the table.


----------



## Bearodactyl

"The man that gravity forgot.. more like the man that mother nature forgot to make goodlooking" :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao this guy...


----------



## captainzombie

I am about 2 months behind right now on NXT catching up via Hulu. I am enjoying NXT more at this point than any of the other wrestling TV shows out there. I really hope that WWE sticks with this formula. I am surprised how much content they can fit within that hour slot.


----------



## dxbender

Anyone else notice they dubbed out Byron in the ring intros?

We had some random girl doing the ring intros(it just sounded like she was reading off a script) though when showing camera shots of the ring, they always quickly cut away when it was about to show Byron. Though sometimes it did get him on camera by mistake.

And in the main event when they showed the replay of the ending, during the replay at the end, you could hear Byron talking for a second or two during the replay(since they didn't dub it over in replays).

Maybe they're gonna fire him or something? They started censoring/editing out the other guy from NXT when they fired him.

Renee is really the only female interviewer/announcer on NXT who's good. The current backstage interviewer doesn't seem good at all. I'd rather they just had superstars talk with no interviewer cause the current one isn't that good.


----------



## SharpySandow

HayleySabin said:


> Rusev w/Lana is bleh. I don't let it affect me too much considering how much I like Rusev on the whole. Out of everyone in NXT atm, he's the guy I'm actually ok w/making the main roster right now.


^ This is how I feel too.. Sami Zayn is getting there but honestly I think his name is holding him back, Bo Dallas is a little too.. idk what the word is I would use to describe him at the moment except for unique.. 

I would also be okay with the Ascension being promoted into the main WWE tag team division if NXT could find another solid team to replace them with in their promotion.


----------



## Waffelz

Does anyone have a link to an Enzo Amore promo? Only found the leaked ones that come out and pretty much the same promo where him and Cass are talking about Rusev's mum having her heart broke.


----------



## x78

Waffelz said:


> Does anyone have a link to an Enzo Amore promo? Only found the leaked ones that come out and pretty much the same promo where him and Cass are talking about Rusev's mum having her heart broke.






^ That was his NXT debut.





^ Some of his promo in a highlights video


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

I can't cope with Tyler Breeze. He's hitting it out of the park, that last line after Neville left was perfect.


----------



## checkcola

I just got around to watching this episode. The only thing I liked was Bayley picking up a win over Summer Rae. I honestly can't remember her ever winning a match since I started watching NXT, so that's nice for her.

Rest of the show was so damn bland. Hated the tag match. Just seemed like guys stomping on other guys in corners most of the time. ZZZzzzZZzzzz


----------



## Obfuscation

Enzo is such a boss. Always need more.


----------



## ABrown

Enzo is easily my favorite in NXT (that backstage segment on the 200th episode :ti), but I'm glad Big Cass is getting a chance to do some things while he's out. The sing off was awesome and hopefully this feud with Aiden English continues.

Side note, I wish they'd sell that SAWFT t-shirt Enzo and Big Cass were wearing.


----------



## Oxidamus

Aiden English got fucking schooled by Big Cass. :draper2

That segment was 80% Cass, 15% Renee and 5% English.


:ti at the referee in Zayn/Kruger 2/3 falls match counting to five and doing nothing at the corner spot.


----------



## Flux

Absolutely unbelievable.


----------



## Oxidamus

Only now watching the 8th of January episode... Have they seriously started piping in fake cheers and jeers? :sad:

The main event was _horrible_ on both parts. Ascension as usual being bad and Camacho/Hunico being genuinely average-at-best as a team.


----------



## ABrown

Oxi said:


> Aiden English got fucking schooled by Big Cass. :draper2
> 
> That segment was 80% Cass, 15% Renee and 5% English.
> 
> 
> :ti at the referee in Zayn/Kruger 2/3 falls match counting to five and doing nothing at the corner spot.


No arguments here. Tbh, English isn't even that good a singer, but I love his character. A prolonged feud between these two would be pretty awesome imo. 



FLUX said:


> Absolutely unbelievable.


:banderas these two are the best


----------



## Allur

I'm just loving Enzo and Cass right now :lmao Probably my favorite thing going on in the WWE right now with the way Damien is being treated.


----------



## DirectorsCut

The artiste is great, hopefully they don't rush him to the main roster because he is real young and has great potential if developed correctly.


----------



## JC00

If you read the recent taping spoilers it may have indicated that the episode put out today was taped on Jan 9th but it is actually from tapings back in November.

I think people forgot that the episodes were delayed a week because they released Main Event on Christmas instead of the weekly NXT episode.

Although they put in HHH talking about the live NXT show on the WWE Network Feb 27th.


----------



## Oxidamus

abrown0718 said:


> No arguments here. Tbh, English isn't even that good a singer, but I love his character. A prolonged feud between these two would be pretty awesome imo.


Is English being very average at singing intended? :hmm:

I'm not a big fan but I can see why people like him, I guess.

He has a pretty cool forearm drop though.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts on this weeks NXT.

Opener(Neville-breeze) made the night. Breeze was much better than I'd thought he'd be. Showed he can put on a decent match and he's not one of those guys who are just character.

Parker-Jordan was awful, because neither have any business beng in a wrestling ring.

Dallas-Rawley was one of the worst matches I think I've ever seen. I think, what, three moves happened in the match?. It disgraceful that Dallas is Champ and the big wigs think Rawley has potential.

Kofi-Rusev was good. Not as good as the opener, but worked well. I liked that they're making Rusev look good, yes, even though he lost, because the guy is gonna be a big deal.

All in all, it's a 7/10. two pretty damn solid matches outdid two mid-show shitstains. Fire dallas, fire Rawley, and for the love of God, can someone slap Cj parker?..then fire him?


----------



## 777

FLUX said:


> Absolutely unbelievable.


Fucking beautiful.


----------



## CruelAngel77

This episode was a snore. Zayn and Graves out are really killing the show for me. Neville did his best trying to carry Breeze, but Breeze seems to be over with the crowd so fuck me.

I had been skipping Mojo Raweley matches and decided to finally give this guy a chance due to the main roster push rumors. He actually made me want to see Bo Dallas win. MOJO IS ANNOYING ENOUGH TO MAKE BO DALLAS LIKEABLE. 

Graves, Enzo, and Zayn being injured is starting to hurt my enjoyment of this show. No Emmatainment, Paige, Beautiful Fierce Females, Bayley-mania, Regal, Cesaro this episode either.

This episode was one of the most boring ones I've seen in a long time.


----------



## lifebane

*Odd NXT/WWE question.*

Is it possible some wrestlers are being held back from a main roster spot because nxt would suck without them?


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Odd nxt/wwe question.*

I think to some extent! Taking the top guys on nxt to fill out a wwe roster that doesn't need to be filled out would be counter productive?


----------



## Regnes

*Re: Odd nxt/wwe question.*

It's possible, but also unlikely. If they're big enough to make an impact like that on NXT, then it seems kind of silly to keep them away from the big money production in order to keep the lower profit production afloat.


----------



## Sandow_hof

*Re: Odd nxt/wwe question.*



Regnes said:


> It's possible, but also unlikely. If they're big enough to make an impact like that on NXT, then it seems kind of silly to keep them away from the big money production in order to keep the lower profit production afloat.


So if u were running the wwe! If u were Vince or hhh, u would pull ur top guy in developmental no matter what ur situation on the main roster is?? I mean if u don't got a spot/ storyline for the guy why ruin his like ruin his momentum in developmental! Big E is a perfect example, he was on fire on nxt and probably could have stayed and learned abit more but instead was shot gunned to raw an became a mid carders body guard!! Fandango, even the Wyatt's were better in developmental! Wyatt's have been called up with no direction ad it's ruining perhaps the best gimmick in wrestling!


----------



## checkcola

Fuck me, what did I do to deserve two long drawn out Kofi matches this week? They lost the crowd pretty quickly. Alexander Rusev made a gesture that opened the flood gates to mocking Feed Me More chants and then the dreaded Goldberg chants. I think he looked really green. First time I thought that watching anyone on NXT. Crowd doing the wave (and commentators trying to cover for it, oh they are getting behind Kofi, yeah right). Then I saw some Fandanging going on. Just sad all around. They should have made Neville/Breeze the mainevent.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, this was dire. What's going on w/NXT's stagnant booking these days? I'm stuck seeing Rusev have to work vs a hack more than once & we're seeing it get more limelight over a program between two actual NXT roster members in Neville vs Breeze? C'mon guys. The fun of this show is the talent that is bred down here. Cesaro showing up is the only main roster guy who is worth keeping around to add that extra bang. The others: all useless & only here to be given "something else to do". Don't let the main roster's bad booking and all that jazz continue to stick it's nose into NXT business.


----------



## Flux

The show just seems so directionless the past couple of weeks. I mean, yeah we had Breeze/Neville, but that seems to be over now. Rusev is stuck in limbo. As much as I despise Kofi, they could have got some mileage out of that. The tag division is pretty much non existent, Bo is doing very little, CJ Parker still sucks. It's just showcasing talent for the sake of showcasing talent, which I get is needed occasionally, but so is direction. Just because it's developmental doesn't mean they can get away with it.

Tis' a shame. Hopefully it picks up again soon.


----------



## Srdjan99

I enjoyed the last edition of NXT. Neville/Breeze was good *** and Kofi/Rușev was also good, even if the wrong man won ***1/4


----------



## Mr. I

The next tapings are starting airing next week, and as the first of the new year, they start the build to the NXT Live Special, which is a major show for NXT (almost like a PPV). So they will get direction back soon.


----------



## napalmdestruction

*Re: Odd nxt/wwe question.*



Sandow_hof said:


> So if u were running the wwe! If u were Vince or hhh, u would pull ur top guy in developmental no matter what ur situation on the main roster is?? I mean if u don't got a spot/ storyline for the guy why ruin his like ruin his momentum in developmental! Big E is a perfect example, he was on fire on nxt and probably could have stayed and learned abit more but instead was shot gunned to raw an became a mid carders body guard!! Fandango, even the Wyatt's were better in developmental! Wyatt's have been called up with no direction ad it's ruining perhaps the best gimmick in wrestling!


Fandango was never on NXT. You also have to take in consideration that most guys really want to be on the main roster and will accept the first opportunity they get to be on Raw.

If someone is ready then is the WWE's job to find a place for them. Get rid of the dead weight like R-Truth and Tensai and the Miz and debut someone new.


----------



## Screwball

Yeah, very underwhelming show this week, they can't all be home runs. Neville/Breeze was okay, you could pass the rest of the show and not feel like you missed a great deal which is quite disappointing to say the least.


----------



## Obfuscation

Ithil said:


> The next tapings are starting airing next week, and as the first of the new year, they start the build to the NXT Live Special, which is a major show for NXT (almost like a PPV). So they will get direction back soon.


Yeah, but having to wait all the way for that is a bit of a bummer, nonetheless. That's still what, 4-6 more weeks of nothing majorly progressing. I get what you mean, yet, the silver lining isn't all too close for a show that used to be a hotbed for excitement and originality on a weekly basis. Show is still the best thing WWE has going today. Only it's hit a lull.


----------



## rockdig1228

So I know that CJ Parker gets a lot of hate around here and he's certainly been underwhelming in his current incarnation, so what would you do to make him more entertaining? 

His 'Moonchild' hippie gimmick has no depth to it and he's already starting to get a negative reaction from the NXT crowd, so why not play up to the jeers? Some kind of cross between Daniel Bryan's "I'm a role model & a vegan" and CM Punk's SES days might actually work for the guy... here me out. Have him come out and state that he's heard the boos, but it doesn't bother him because he lives on a higher plane and all of the people in the audience could learn a thing or two from him. Let him start preaching his lifestyle and trying to recruit some followers. Even a valet that's been converted to the lifestyle accompanies him and interferes on his behalf, that could help the overall presentation of the character.

I think it's smart because there is a niche among society that rejects convention and has a self-righteous belief that they are living a better life than the rest of us. Let CJ Parker try and tap into that, see if the character has any legs beyond a one-dimensional zen hippie.


----------



## Mr. I

I'd just push someone else. They have a LOT of people down there, others could do more with the screentime.


----------



## x78

NXT does feel like it's spinning wheels ATM. I can't remember the last time we had a title feud or defense for any of the belts, it seems like the show is just 90% squash matches these days which is really poor. Now would be a great time to bring back the old FCW15 Championship, at least that would guarantee us a good match every couple of weeks and would give the directionless talent something to do.


Ithil said:


> I'd just push someone else. They have a LOT of people down there, others could do more with the screentime.


Wouldn't be a problem if they didn't have clowns like Kofi and Tyson Kidd on the show every week.


----------



## tigermaskfan23

Latest NXT developmental news: http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...r-rusev-and-latest-wwe-nxt-developmental-news

I guess we will see if and when Emma and Alexander Rusev go on the main roster. Hopefully Lana goes with Rusev on the main roster as well as his manager they seem to fit well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, lets keep Lana down there and Rusev alone so there is potential to have someone more fitting by his side. The pitching of Maddox by a poster in here was a scenario I'd love to see.


----------



## dxbender

When was this episode filmed? Cause I thought it's filmed weeks in advance,but HHH mentioned WWE Network and everything...


----------



## donalder

dxbender said:


> When was this episode filmed? Cause I thought it's filmed weeks in advance,but HHH mentioned WWE Network and everything...


Last week.


----------



## skamodest

dxbender said:


> When was this episode filmed? Cause I thought it's filmed weeks in advance,but HHH mentioned WWE Network and everything...


Matches were filmed in November but the part with Triple H is from the last week's tapings.


----------



## dxbender

Matches filmed in November.....

So how are they gonna do a live show at end of February then...wouldn't some things be abit off potentially with character changes(like Kruger no longer being that character) and so on?


----------



## x78

dxbender said:


> Matches filmed in November.....
> 
> So how are they gonna do a live show at end of February then...wouldn't some things be abit off potentially with character changes(like Kruger no longer being that character) and so on?


Huh? This was the last show that they taped in 2013, the matches on this week's show took place just before the Cesaro-Regal match that was shown on the Christmas special. Kruger hasn't debuted his new character on TV so it doesn't make any difference. I don't see how the live show affects anything at all?


----------



## THA_WRESTER

x78 said:


> NXT does feel like it's spinning wheels ATM. I can't remember the last time we had a title feud or defense for any of the belts


hunico/camacho vs the ascension just last week.


----------



## Tony

Just watched the recent episode. Neville/Breeze was the highlight to an underwhelming episode imo.


----------



## Skins

Daiko or anybody down here, tell me 3-4 good divas matches, preferably involving summer rae. None of that aj/paige/natalya stuff as ppl w/ similar taste to mine said they sucked


----------



## BehindYou

NCT has really lost a lot of its luster for me recently.

WHy is CJ Parker still being used as anything but a jobber?

Hopefully some new debuts etc will reinvigorate it. Or bring back Cesaro for more awesome singles matches


----------



## dxbender

I don't get CJ Parker hate. Sure, he won't be a main star in WWE one day, maybe not even title potential(except maybe tag title), but I'd much rather see him on WWETV than Khali,Tensai among others.

If one of the least important people on a roster is CJ Parker, I'd consider that a good thing, because that'd mean that everyone else actually has a real character/gimmick and not just a replica version of their real life self.


----------



## december_blue

I'm not sure I totally get all of the CJ Paker hate. Yes, his current incarnation is extremely goofy and could use some work, but I certainly don't find him to have channel changing heat. That being said, from all I've read, he beat Dillinger (the former Shawn Spears) in a squash match on this set of tapings and the crowd wound up practically giving Dillinger a standing O.


----------



## BehindYou

Its not that I hate CJ, i Just don't see why he's winning matches.... unless its so they can feed him to someone else down the line.


----------



## Snapdragon

The CJ Parker hate is honestly no fault of his own.

His first feud was vs the guy who got a "That was awesome" chant on his second entrance as a heel.

He never really had a chance to gain momentum and get over with the crowd


----------



## Mr. I

Snapdragon said:


> The CJ Parker hate is honestly no fault of his own.
> 
> His first feud was vs the guy who got a "That was awesome" chant on his second entrance as a heel.
> 
> He never really had a chance to gain momentum and get over with the crowd


It is absolutely his fault. He fails to make his gimmick convincing, fails to connect to the crowd, fails to impress in the ring.


----------



## NikkiSixx

CJ Parker could work...if his character wasn't a 100% stereotypical hippie from DECADES ago. A modern day, Coachella-attending, dirty dreads-rocking, hipster could've worked. But much like WWE and "twerking," CJ Parker apparently just discovered hippies (and has no idea what they really are).


----------



## Obfuscation

THA_WRESTER said:


> hunico/camacho vs the ascension just last week.


Non-title match.


----------



## RiverFenix

NikkiSixx said:


> CJ Parker could work...if his character wasn't a 100% stereotypical hippie from DECADES ago. A modern day, Coachella-attending, dirty dreads-rocking, hipster could've worked. But much like WWE and "twerking," CJ Parker apparently just discovered hippies (and has no idea what they really are).


Ex-friggin-actly. Because with the characterization you spell out, his ring name being after the Pam Anderson Baywatch character would even be an ironical fit.


----------



## Obfuscation

The hipster idea could fly; if he were a heel. No way that could connect w/fans as a babyface. He'd be as dead in the water as he currently is.


----------



## x78

I honestly think CJ Parker would be a reasonably popular undercard guy if he was on the main roster. Being on NXT in front of a small, smarky crowd that has completely rejected his gimmick isn't really helping him at all. That being said, he still needs to do something, whether it's a heel turn or complete repackaging, because he's getting nowhere ATM.


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

CJ Parker is the worst thing I've seen in a long time. His look, tron, everything is atrocious. I believe David Flair had a better tron than he does. Mojo, Bo, CJ, and Jason Jordan can all jump off the same boring cliff together :no:

NXT has been boring as hell since the Shield graduated. Hurry up and get Zayn, *Graves*, Neville, Bayley and Paige from down there. I'm interested in nobody else on this show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Mojo Rawley takes up all the 'suck' from the NXT roster leaving CJ Parker to not have any for himself. I'm not too anti-Parker on the whole. He seems fine in everything, except for his gimmick/character. A switch from that - literal "take two", WWE - and he could be on a decent path.

but Mojo Rawley, jesus christ. Why, WWE?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

You ain't hyped Enough Bo Dallas! You think you are! But you ain't! You aint' hyped! You ain't hyped!

:lmao

Love how Kofi just fits in so well on NXT :lmao

Here is how I want Ruso to debut on live roster:

1) Have Lana interrupt jobbers during promos (on live TV) offering them the challenge that is "Alexder....Rusev....the Bulgarian Brute." Then they accept
2) Have Rusev squash them, holding his finisher too long. Then have a Big E Langston come in and save the jobber. Then during a Big E promo, Lana offers him the challenge. Big E accepts.
3)Big E and Rusev should feud over the IC title, relating their promos to NXT and how you need to respect the main roster. It would be a great way for people to get to know about NXT.
4) Profit

??? SOS can pin the WWE champion, but not Rusev ??? this was probably filmed beforehand though, right? that didn't work out well.

Does anyone else hate CJ Parker and just ask: "Why?"

this is a pouting picture of Lana. Can someone make that face into a smiley?



Spoiler: large screen shot of this week's NXT


----------



## napalmdestruction

I just finished this episode and I thought it was pretty good actually. The opening match was really good, nice story and those two are always great.

Bo/Mojo was good too. Bo Dallas is the greatest. He's so damn good in the ring and has tons of personality. Zayn/Bo feud must continue as soon as possible.

Veronica Lane doesn't have what it takes to be a ring announcer but my god, she's really really pretty. I'm completely prepared to be a hypocrite when she sucks at wrestling and I'm still defending her just because I enjoy looking at her.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

why did all my posts get deleted? 

Rusev is GOAT. So is Lana.
why does SOS not stop Rusev but pins WWE champ Randy Orton?
CJ Parker, why you suck so much?

was this a WF glitch, or did a mod just delete my stuff and not tell me or warn me or something? little peeved if it was purposely deleted.


----------



## Flux

BarbedWire_IsSexy said:


> CJ Parker is the worst thing I've seen in a long time. His look, tron, everything is atrocious. I believe David Flair had a better tron than he does. Mojo, Bo, CJ, and Jason Jordan can all jump off the same boring cliff together :no:
> 
> NXT has been boring as hell since the Shield graduated. Hurry up and get Zayn, *Graves*, Neville, Bayley and Paige from down there. I'm interested in nobody else on this show.


Was The Shield ever a vital part of NXT?. They showed up for a bit and had a few matches (Ambrose/Neville, Rollins/A few guys) but they were never the focal point of the show for a decent amount of time. Don't see how them not being on the show has led to the downfall when they were never a part of peak, so to speak.


----------



## Lilou

SKINS25 said:


> Daiko or anybody down here, tell me 3-4 good divas matches, preferably involving summer rae. None of that aj/paige/natalya stuff as ppl w/ similar taste to mine said they sucked


Summer vs Sasha from the championship tournament was really enjoyable. (19/06/2013)

Bayley vs Sasha was fun, and Summer cuts a nice promo after. (25/09/2013)

Charlotte vs Bayley was good too. (17/07/2013)

Hopefully those are to your tastes. NXT has a lot of fun diva stuff going on.


----------



## x78

FLUX said:


> Was The Shield ever a vital part of NXT?. They showed up for a bit and had a few matches (Ambrose/Neville, Rollins/A few guys) but they were never the focal point of the show for a decent amount of time. Don't see how them not being on the show has led to the downfall when they were never a part of peak, so to speak.


Yeah, the Wyatt Family are a much bigger loss than The Shield. The biggest problem though is the booking. The roster is stale and every match recently seems to be either a rematch, squash or some pointless shit featuring someone from the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

The Shield never was in NXT. Ambrose never wrestled on television, Rollins was a vanilla babyface champion and Roman Reigns was only recently renamed (from Leakee) and was getting an arrogant heel push.


----------



## Flux

They were in NXT for the shortest time. Rollins faced Langston and Graves twice as a member of The Shield, Ambrose defended his US title against Neville and I believe they had two 6 man tags. Probably there for 5 or 6 weeks at most.


----------



## napalmdestruction

The Shield were as integral to NXT as Jinder Mahal. Pre-Shield Seth Rollins was a very important part of NXT but that's it. Every other participation they've made was done as members of the main-roster, exactly like Kofi did this week.


----------



## ROHFan19

Lilou said:


> Summer vs Sasha from the championship tournament was really enjoyable. (19/06/2013)
> 
> Bayley vs Sasha was fun, and Summer cuts a nice promo after. (25/09/2013)
> 
> Charlotte vs Bayley was good too. (17/07/2013)
> 
> Hopefully those are to your tastes. NXT has a lot of fun diva stuff going on.


Summer vs Sasha definitely watch that. Sasha is just :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Skins you're good w/99% of the Summer Rae matches. She's actually the most consistent diva on the NXT roster.


----------



## BEE

Don't hate me for this, but on what day(s) are NXT taped? And yes I'm asking this because I have never checked out NXT...NEVER.


----------



## x78

Fable said:


> Don't hate me for this, but on what day(s) are NXT taped? And yes I'm asking this because I have never checked out NXT...NEVER.


It's taped once or twice a month, they usually do about 4 episodes at a time. New episodes out every Wednesday if that's what you mean.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Lilou said:


> Summer vs Sasha from the championship tournament was really enjoyable. (19/06/2013)
> 
> Bayley vs Sasha was fun, and Summer cuts a nice promo after. (25/09/2013)
> 
> Charlotte vs Bayley was good too. (17/07/2013)
> 
> Hopefully those are to your tastes. NXT has a lot of fun diva stuff going on.




This match. You have to watch the entire match though; you can't skip their entrances or the ending. This is possible one of my top 5 matches of all time. Not technically, not even the wrestling, the match represents the entire "entertainment" side of wrestling in my opinion. It's such a perfect comedy match, so much to be appreciated. 

Santino getting into the ring
Their walk down to the ring
the pre-match mini-fight
the cobra
fandango showing off
santino trying to get to the top rope
fandango being the best exaggerated, but not too much, heel for a comedy match
the high five part 
rolling around the ring
double finisher
:lmao

I'm marking out picking all my favorite moments :mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Skyfall, pls.


----------



## Oxidamus

Santino not actually getting to the top rope was AWESOME. I loved that tag match.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

So Zayn lost his spot to Mojo Rawley. Reason?


----------



## Bearodactyl

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> So Zayn lost his spot to Mojo Rawley. Reason?


Injury? Or at least I think he's been injured for a while there... would be my guess.


----------



## Oxidamus

You mean he lost it to Adrian Neville, and then Neville lost his chance, so they're onto the next face. 

Silly I know.


----------



## x78

He didn't 'lose his spot', it was just a filler match for Mojo. Zayn has been injured and will probably be back in the title picture after the live show.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, not sure how one would jump to Rawley "taking anyone's spot" on accounts to the match that just happened vs Bo. Clear filler for one week.


----------



## rockdig1228

Thoughts on this week's NXT:

Neville vs. Blake was a solid opener to the show. My only minor complaint is that Neville sometimes wanders between spots & his matches don't always feel fluid. It's weird, because his indy matches rarely felt like that. I understand he's probably been told to slow things down, but it just feels awkward when he wanders from spot to spot.

Backstage promo with Charlotte, Summer Rae & Sasha Banks was effective enough. Charlotte's not all that bad on the mic after all.

Rusev vs. Woods was alright for a quick match, but I did enjoy some of the new moves Rusev busted out (those kicks looked vicious!). I still think that Lana speaking Russian is silly - as a mouthpiece, you should be understandable to the audience so I really feel this is a bad idea. Post match with Sin Hunicara was odd, but I guess it gives Rusev something to do for a little while.

Parker vs. Cesaro was kinda fun actually, but mostly because of Antonio. It does look like they're going to make Parker a more heelish character, as evidenced by his backstage segment with Miz later in the show. He acknowledged the boos from the crowd, so let's see where it goes. If he can't make it interesting as a heel then it might be time to scrap the hippie gimmick. Coming back to Cesaro, the short promo with Sami was effective & we'll get the continuation over the next few shows.

Natalya vs. Summer Rae is actually my match of the night... it may have been short, but it was action packed! Also, Summer's moveset is really solid and showcases her skills very well. Those spinning kicks look awesome and more importantly, believable.

Great to see Enzo in the backstage segment, glad to see they're showcasing him as much as they can even while he's injured. Enzo, Big Cass & Aiden English always bring the goods & this was a fun, harmless segment.

Bo promo was solid, as was Neville's. He's probably never going to be a great talker, but as long as he makes his point effectively he'll be alright. Solid ending to the show, with Neville getting his NXT title rematch for the live show. It should be a good one!

Overall this was a solid show - nothing noteworthy but nothing was really off the mark either. The Divas match was the highlight of the show for me & Summer continues to bring it when she gets the opportunity.


----------



## Jimshine

HE'S A WANKER *clap clap clapclapclap*
HE'S A WANKER *clap clap clapclapclap*

fuck, that made my day so much. Go full sail.


----------



## Joshi Judas

HayleySabin said:


> Skins you're good w/99% of the Summer Rae matches. She's actually the most consistent diva on the NXT roster.


This is the truth. Summer Rae brings it in her promos, segments AND matches. She's called the First Lady of NXT for a reason.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Jimshine said:


> HE'S A WANKER *clap clap clapclapclap*
> HE'S A WANKER *clap clap clapclapclap*
> 
> fuck, that made my day so much. Go full sail.


:lmao THAT WAS BRILLIANT. Couldn't believe what I was hearing.

Wesley Blake looks-wise reminds me A LOT of Terry Funk circa 1980s, with the hair, beard, the horns and the cowboy hat. He'll probably show up with chaps and a branding iron next ha.

The Miz vs. CJ Parker - just who would you cheer in this feud? Parker would work much better as a heel, his promo on Miz was pretty cool I thought.

Enzo and Big Cass should have such a big future. They compliment each other brilliantly. Loved that little segment with English.

Still - where the fuck is JBL? He's supposed to be the Commissioner, not Triple H.

Decent episode, nothing too special.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, Miz never went heel _(lmao)_ so I'm guessing Parker is en route to the proper path and going to be the jerk in the middle of this program. Still, you'd think working vs The Miz would aid in earning him crowd support.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

tensai's shouting voice sounds like bobby heenan
also RIP rusev's skirt  no skirt, no LeFort and no board?! I'm sad


----------



## Snapdragon

WHERE IS XAVIER WOODS' AMAZING THEME SONG!!!!!?

*sigh*
Edit: Watched more

WHAT HAPPENED TO RUSEV'S ENTRANCE GEAR/SKIRT COMBO!?

Whelp they've managed to strip away everything that made Rusev an interesting and unique monster heel.

That board breaking gimmick could've been money.

Dat Enzo wheelchair, dat horrible backstage announcer


----------



## TheFightingFowl

for what seems like the 15th week in a row, the divas match was the best on the card. Such a higher standard than the main roster


----------



## Honey Bucket

Yeah, Rusev looks like he's just wrestling in his underwear. Not a fan of the new look, pretty bland.


----------



## Obfuscation

Miss the board breaking too. Was neat & different.

He'll still be ok, even if the little touches at first are now gone. Better that than his talent disappearing. Easy to cope w/.


----------



## napalmdestruction

His new attire is so ridiculous that I think the only explanation for this change is him forgetting his gear at home.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Quoth the Raven said:


> This is the truth. Summer Rae brings it in her promos, segments AND matches. She's called the First Lady of NXT for a reason.


I disagree. I feel like Summer still looks somewhat nervous in her promos. Either that, or her somewhat awkward delivery just makes it seem that way. As for her matches, she seems to excel on NXT far more than RAW or Smackdown (let alone a PPV). This is usually only against a competent wrestler like Paige or Natalya though. She always seems to look green against lesser opponents it seems like.


----------



## Cyon

Was the new ring announcer Cody Rhodes' wife?

I liked most of the matches, although I do feel a bit miffed that Rusev doesn't have his robe or whatever that was. I do like how he changed up his moveset a little.

Summer Rae <3

I've been completely indifferent to CJ Parker and his hippie gimmick, but him acknowledging how the crowd boos him no matter what gives some hope that he tweaks his character. Personally, I think it would be interesting (provided he turns heel) if he went from a happy-go-lucky hippie to an overdosing druggie. Just something, anything to change/alter that gimmick of his.


----------



## Oxidamus

Again I'm 50/50 on CJ. Are faces going to turn into heels because Full Sail don't like them? :kobe

Really missed the board breaking gimmick of Rusev's when that was stopped. Now he's missing the skirt too? Not good at all.

Summer really is fucking awesome.


Not sure if the sadness in Bo's face after the "he's a wanker" chants was an act. :lmao


----------



## Eulonzo

It's kinda've hard to watch every week.

Plus some past episodes barely have any seeds and I want to catch up & watch every episode that's happened since last time I watched, which I think was the 12/05/13 episode.


----------



## Nostalgia

Not a fan of the Rusev changes. His attire was fine, why change it? And If there's anything I would change about Rusev it would be his entrance music and probably his finisher (because a foreign heel using the camel clutch is so overdone) and for a man of his size you would think he would have something impactful as a finisher. He's one of the only talents down in NXT that interests me currently, so WWE better not mess him up.


----------



## JC00

DisturbedOne98 said:


> As for her matches, she seems to excel on NXT far more than RAW or Smackdown (let alone a PPV). This is usually only against a competent wrestler like Paige or Natalya though. She always seems to look green against lesser opponents it seems like.


According to Cagematch she's had literally one singles match on Raw and Smackdown. Can't take anything from the mixed tag or those 10 and 12 diva tag matches she was in as she barely even wrestled in them. 

The part about her only looking competent against divas like Natalya and Paige, I don't really get that. The only other people she has wrestled one on one in the past year has been Emma, Bayley, and Kaitlyn. She didn't look green in those matches. 

Any match before 2013 was in her first year of wrestling as her in-ring debut was in March or April of 2012. So of course she is going look green in some of those matches.


----------



## napalmdestruction

She's wrestled on Superstars and Main-Event if I remember correctly. Kaitlyn was one of her opponents and I remember that match sucked. She used a lot of dancing into her wrestling and it was awful. She's been way better on NXT though I think she's a bit overrated here.

This Natalya/Summer Rae match was quite good for such a short match. It's almost excruciating to watch the divas matches on Raw after being exposed to NXT for so long.


----------



## Omega Creed

my dude Xavier stays taking L's lately :no:


----------



## NotoriousTCG

CJ Parker vs. The Miz :suarez2


----------



## CruelAngel77

Eulonzo said:


> It's kinda've hard to watch every week.
> 
> Plus some past episodes barely have any seeds and I want to catch up & watch every episode that's happened since last time I watched, which I think was the 12/05/13 episode.


Are you eating up drive space downloading episodes? Asking for seeds on wrestling torrent sites? Having that not so fresh feeling?

Well check out new and improved stream site. 

http://watchwrestling.tv/home/wwe/nxt/

Thoughts on the show:

MAAAAAAN FUCK THE MIZ AND CJ PARKER!

Nice to see ya Sami.

End of thoughts.


----------



## Obfuscation

I hope this ends up being the sleeper bout of 2014.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Don't like Rusev's look at all. The garb he wore really made him identify with his nationality (kayfabe or not). I hated when Cesaro switched to the big blue diaper, I hate this too. Makes him less of a giant, more generic.

I like Rusev's new style. I miss the board, but I can see it coming off as corny; that's not to say I don't think it's authentic and a real throwback to old school wrestling. I want to see his offense some more, this first outing really just felt like he was going down the list until he was done then submission time. :lol

:cesaro best part of the match was when the audience slowed down their count in order to time it correctly, unlike the usual sped up count. fpalm Pretty good match. Really don't like CJ Parker's gimmick, so I'm happy. "No." :lol GOAT

I like the "Breeze is Awesome!" chants during the miz/parker promo :lmao

Natalya's belt :mark: Summer's abs :mark: speed match, damn. Not a single second wasted. Pretty good. 

Where is JBL? Why is Triple H doing everything?


----------



## FCP

Where is Graves? Did he get injured or just has no story line right now?


----------



## x78

FCP said:


> Where is Graves? Did he get injured or just has no story line right now?


He's been injured for the last few months. Should be back on TV in a week or two.


----------



## FCP

Nice, I like his mic work a lot, but man his matches are so boring. He has a cool finisher, but everything else in his moveset are submissions or strikes. The lack of lifting moves and flying moves definitely hurts his match quality.


----------



## Eulonzo

napalmdestruction said:


> She's wrestled on Superstars and Main-Event if I remember correctly. Kaitlyn was one of her opponents and I remember that match sucked. She used a lot of dancing into her wrestling and it was awful. She's been way better on NXT though I think she's a bit overrated here.


I agree, the dancing is a bit much for me but considering she's still Fandango's valet/"dancer", I don't see it stopping anytime soon unless they split them up.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm watching the 12/12/13 episode of NXT and good lord how boring was that Hunico & Camacho vs. The Acension match. God, they tried. :lol

And then going into something worse, Lana's introduction to Alexander Rusev. Like I said, I'd rather them give him a goofy obnoxious male manager ala Umaga & Armando Alejandro Estrada. I just can't take Lana's voice seriously. And the "What?" chants make it even funnier.


----------



## Eulonzo

So I take it the thing where whenever Sasha Banks goes to the top rope while holding her opponents hand & they counter will be her signature schtick?

Kinda reminds me of how whenever Dolph Ziggler tried going for the sleeper (or zig zag, you can never tell lol), the opponent just kinda swats him off their back like a fly.

Anyway, That Cesaro/Regal match was great. :mark: & Not for nothin', what the fuck are they doing with Rusev's gimmick? He doesn't break the board anymore nor does he even bring it out, now apparently he has white foot tape which looks ridiculous, and he's just a walking mannequin during his whole entrance, aside from that pose that he does in the ring.


----------



## Oxidamus

Sasha has hit the arm drag a handful of times. Not many (if any at all) since becoming a heel though.

It was a signature before turning heel.


----------



## Eulonzo

Oh well I've just never seen her do it without it being countered.

Anyway, watching the 1/9/13 Episode of NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix

FCP said:


> Where is Graves? Did he get injured or just has no story line right now?





x78 said:


> He's been injured for the last few months. Should be back on TV in a week or two.


He's been working nxt house shows lately though, back before the last set of tapings. He looks noticibly bigger in house show pics - my theory is that he was taken off the road to bulk up muscle wise (he was pretty dang scrawny looking), and on a bulk diet you have to gain a bit of flab initially to make sure you're maximizing your gym time by having a daily caloric surplus.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

After watching the last aired NXT episode I think is fair to say that they are preparing Zami Zayn debut after WM; I'm not convinced with the bulgarian guy, I believe his future main roster run will have an early expiration date; was funny heared the people booing Triple H for booking the title match on another date.

I have a question, Bailey's gimmick is based on Deb from Napoelon Dynamite movie? ...that girl has what I call an ASS


----------



## dxbender

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> was funny heared the people booing Triple H for booking the title match on another date.


That's sorta a problem in wrestling in general today. Because society is so fast paced and all that, everyone wants things right now. They don't want to wait,they want things to happen right away.

So when it comes to matches, when people hear a match, they'll be excited, but then find out that they have to wait, then they just get mad/don't care.

Though it does seem more like a heel move when you think about it. Two guys are face to face, about to fight, then someone comes on the mic and is like "If you guys want to fight, then lets fight.....in ____ weeks!".


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Can't they stick Lefort or Maddox with Rusev? Why Lana? She's not a great talker, and while she looks good, if the manager can't talk, then what the hell is the point?


----------



## Srdjan99

Bad episode this week, but Neville's match was decent


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Can't they stick Lefort or Maddox with Rusev? Why Lana? She's not a great talker, and while she looks good, if the manager can't talk, then what the hell is the point?


Hmm, I really like Lana. I think she does a good job as being the owner of a monster, plus she speaks Bulgarian (or at least kayfabe wise). I can understand her, what little she has said in English. 

I actually compared Rusev to an 80's action movie villain on his debut. I still think that's a perfect description (one of the reasons I liked his old garbs he wore was he reminded me of a villain in a Van Damme movie), and having a beautiful blonde representing the monster was a big trend in the 80's. I think in that sense, while I can't confirm if that was the intention or not, Lana is perfect for him.


----------



## Screwball

Did Rusev forget to wash his skirt? Very plain attire but on the flip-side, his kicks looked good.


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Hmm, I really like Lana. I think she does a good job as being the owner of a monster, plus she speaks Bulgarian (or at least kayfabe wise). I can understand her, what little she has said in English.
> 
> I actually compared Rusev to an 80's action movie villain on his debut. I still think that's a perfect description (one of the reasons I liked his old garbs he wore was he reminded me of a villain in a Van Damme movie), and having a beautiful blonde representing the monster was a big trend in the 80's. I think in that sense, while I can't confirm if that was the intention or not, Lana is perfect for him.


She's speaking Russian, not Bulgarian. Rusev speaks Bulgarian.


----------



## Tony

Just watched the episode. Looks like another chapter to the Zayn/Cesaro rivalry is happening and after their awesome saga last year, I'm looking forward to it. The Bo Dallas/Neville segment and Beat the Clock match was nice and their February 27 match could be good. I actually liked the fact that the match is set for a later date since I feel it adds a "big fight" feel to the match.

Also, lol at Cesaro no-selling CJ Parker's swing. Cesaro could do no wrong.


----------



## FCP

Is there a video anywhere of that promo that Breeze and Neville had a while back? The one leading up to their match the week before. That was hilarious and I have not found a video of it anywhere.


----------



## Eulonzo

Tyler Breeze, though. :mark:

I really like that guy. Although when I saw that backstage segment between him and Adrian Neville I was like "uh..." at his voice, he needs to get better at promos and speaking (does he have some sort of accent or something? There was something about his voice that reminded me of an australian or british person), but this is developmental so lol.

& Not for nothin', I really like that they have Kane/Triple H etc appear frequently instead of them never appearing and acting like NXT doesn't exist within WWE, it's pretty cool.


----------



## Eulonzo

Did I hear something or did I hear Alex Riley compare Tyson Kidd to Eddie Guerrero based off of his look & attire? :lmao :lmao :lmao

That was cringeworthy, man. And for some reason when I saw this Baron Corbin guy I thought of CM Punk.


----------



## napalmdestruction

Eulonzo said:


> Tyler Breeze, though. :mark:
> 
> I really like that guy. Although when I saw that backstage segment between him and Adrian Neville I was like "uh..." at his voice, he needs to get better at promos and speaking (does he have some sort of accent or something? There was something about his voice that reminded me of an australian or british person), but this is developmental so lol.
> 
> & Not for nothin', I really like that they have Kane/Triple H etc appear frequently instead of them never appearing and acting like NXT doesn't exist within WWE, it's pretty cool.


He's canadian. Maybe that has something to do with it.

As far as Lana, I've made my opinion clear, she's useless at the moment. Rusev has gone downhill ever since she started managing him.


----------



## Eulonzo

I agree. I still like Rusev, though.

Just watched Tyler Breeze vs. Adrian Neville from the 1/16/13 Episode of NXT. :mark: Really good match. Loved how Breeze was still living & breathing that gimmick by showing off with the phone. I'm not mad at all that Neville won as it didn't make Breeze look bad at all since both were equally as good. That fucking mid-air dropkick by Breeze was great.


napalmdestruction said:


> He's canadian. Maybe that has something to do with it.


Yeah, perhaps he's one of those canadians that just has a strong canadian accent.


----------



## Eulonzo

FLUX said:


> Absolutely unbelievable.


That was fucking great. :lmao

Both have really good chemistry.


----------



## Oxidamus

Rusev debuted in the Rumble if some people here didn't see it.


----------



## x78

Rusev was great.


----------



## DrHorrible

This will be the only WWE programming I'm ever gonna watch. Fuck the royal rumble, fuck the creative a and fuck the winner.

Yay for Rusev debuting. He was beast.


----------



## Screwball

Rusev looked like a beast :mark:

Edit: And that theme :banderas


----------



## ABrown

I knew Rusev wasn't the tallest guy in the world, be damn, he looked nowhere near as big as he does in nxt. I got more Taz vibes from him than Umaga/Koslov. (inb4 derps come with Vince smilies)

He had a nice showing but still don't care much, if at all, for him. Without all the extra effects, he just looks like a stocking muay thai fighter. At least his music was good.


----------



## Nostalgia

Oxi said:


> Rusev debuted in the Rumble if some people here didn't see it.


And it sucked because he made barely any impact and don't recall him even eliminating someone. Shame, because I was excited when he came out, but his appearance in the Rumble was forgettable and with Mania season now he's just going to get overshadowed and lost in the shuffle. So with that considered I thought at least they would give him a good showing in the Rumble to make up for that, but no. Fucking Bo Dallas had a better showing in the Rumble last year than Rusev. :side: Interested to see what they'll do with him now, but right now really isn't the best time for a new debut.



abrown0718 said:


> I knew Rusev wasn't the tallest guy in the world, be damn, he looked nowhere near as big as he does in nxt. I got more Taz vibes from him than Umaga/Koslov. (inb4 derps come with Vince smilies)


I noticed this too. Dude's looks huge on NXT, but in the Rumble he looked so much smaller.


----------



## Oxidamus

It was smart booking. WWE clearly didn't want a rookie eliminating anyone, so they made him be able to show his strength by throwing everyone over the top rope, though they held on.

Then it took FOUR people to eliminate him. As a rookie from NXT.

The only sucky thing about it was the lack of a clear feud. Sure hoping Kofi doesn't have more matches with him.


----------



## Eulonzo

Incoming ramble about the NXT Presentation Skills videos. unk2

I watched a lot of those NXT Presentation Skills yesterday. Freaking great. :mark: I know I'm late but I never knew about those.

My favorites are that Bayley one where she cried, Leo Kruger, The Coolest Guys In The Room or whatever their tag team name is (Enzo's voice is awesome lol), Emma's, I liked the Paige/Bayley one but I wish they did a solo presentation with Paige, I thought Tyler Breeze's one with Neville & that hick guy was cool - I noticed Breeze was corpsing at the very end that was funny. I also liked some of the others I watched. the Rusev one was okay, he's not that good of a talker but that's what Lana is for obviously, The Ascension one was okay, and the Lana one wasn't terrible but because I never heard her real voice I was shitting on it. :lmao :lmao :lmao

Also, Rusev did good last night, although I wish he did more in it but I understand as he's still a rookie. & I have a feeling that's the only time they'll use him on the main roster until they legit call him up, ala Bo Dallas although he beat Barrett the night after but still.


----------



## napalmdestruction

I really enjoyed seeing Rusev in the rumble. Nice looking gear, his music sounds awesome, probably Jim Johnston working his magic once again.

One thing that is noticeable is that Rusev appears to no longer be an 80's foreign monster heel but instead will probably be what Vladimir Kozlov was supposed to become and I'm fine with that. Hopefully Lana stays on NXT.


----------



## RoosterSmith

Just watched the last episode of NXT last night. 

By far the most enjoyable episode of WWE programming I've seen in a long time. There's a lot of reasons for this. The matches were good, Neville, Natalya, Breeze/Cesario. I dig Bo Dallas. 

Really good wrestling on display. Great in ring product. 

Good to see Natayla get some decent ring gear for once. Those Niedhart boots were ridiculous. But she looked good last night, as always, but now stylish as well. 

ONe of the things about NXT is that it's more intimate. RAW and Smackdown are always gonna lose that when you go to big arenas but there are things they can do to minimize that effect. The shorter ramp for example ... 

WWE needs to change their entrance set up. maybe have guys come out of the side of the arena like in the old days. 

Anyway, great show. Will watch next week.


----------



## RoosterSmith

By the way, this is nothing to do with anything ... 

But I watched this episode with my brother, and he's convinced that Charlotte Flair has a penis. 

I disagree, but let the discussion begin ...


----------



## Pharmakon

I see a team between Wesley Blake and Scott Dawson on the horizon...at least, hopefully!!


----------



## x78

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I see a team between Wesley Blake and Scott Dawson on the horizon...at least, hopefully!!


Blake's partner is a guy called Cole Andrews, who is also a 'cowboy'. I guess he'll probably be introduced once he's ready for TV.


----------



## RiverFenix

WWE Powers that be are also said to be high on Cole Andrews. Dylan Garrett is back in developmental, so he could always re-team with Dawson. 

On this weeks episode, reports have Bo Dallas winning with the Future Shock DDT - that can't be comforting to Drew McIntyre. But I guess it's being wasted on Drew given 3MB never wins anyways.


----------



## CruelAngel77

RoosterSmith said:


> By the way, this is nothing to do with anything ...
> 
> But I watched this episode with my brother, and he's convinced that Charlotte Flair has a penis.
> 
> I disagree, but let the discussion begin ...


It's not that she looks manly,it just that Ric Flair's genes are very VERY strong in his daughter's genetic makeup. I can't see her face without seeing 80's Nature Boy with the Platinum long Kentucky Waterfall mullet, your bro may see to much Ric in her face too and it makes her look mannish.

NXT is YAH!

The crowd trolling Konnor for his constant use of Yaah! in any offensive move he does is making the Ascension much more likeable.

Cass and Breeze was awesome before a punch was thrown, but somebody please teach Cass how to take a selfie. The flash going toward the camera means you're doing it wrong.

Enzo and Cass' comedic timing and playing off each other is akin to twins finishing each other's sentences. I also like how Cass is smarter than Enzo but only slightly. Get better soon Enzo, howyadoin?

"Everyone's a G until an Artiste walks into the room" Beautiful.

Speaking of people returning Corey Graves is back! The Savior of Misbehavior, Leader of the Filth Parade! Whaa you don't like him baaybee??? *Shut your dicktrap nerd, you love it!*

Bayley versus Sasha was short and energetic which is how I like my women.....s matches. I'm starting to get into Sasha Banks "Chickenhead brawlin" in-ring style. More Sasha and Bayley brudda.

Hi Sami,bye Sami.

Get the fuck outta here Miz and Parker no one likes either of you. Go hangout with Riley in his heatless vacuum where you all belong.

Neville is great in that ring, on the mic ehhhh. It's hard to pull off pink isn't it Neville?










Main event was Bootista. Dallas drops the cheesy forced babyface act and still comes across as uninteresting. Bray must of cast some kind of Satanic Hillbilly voodoo with papa Shango to steal any charisma potential from lil' brother. Not interested in Bo and Neville's rematch at all. 

Overall good show.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Ascenion/nobodies was a generic squash. didn't pay much attention to it.

Bayley/Boss weren't bad for two divas who've not been doing it very long.

Corey graves is as fake on the mic as orton is, and is just as boring in the ring. Might mean a big push in the future for him?

Miz/Parker was match of the night, and it wasn't even a good match. that's sad.

Cass is improving, he and Enzo work so well together that they lift the entire show a little whenever they're on. The match with breeze was pretty dull, but it was to push his feud with english, so it's all good.

Neville's not great on the mic, but he's excellent in the ring. I think he'll earn some fans just for that.

Dallas' promo made me laugh. The guy tried to turn all tough and put on his big boy pants, but he looks so dumb and doesn't have any mic skills, so he looked like a joke. His match with burch or whatever his name is was dreadful. The short arm elbows at the start looked like they were hitting his shoulder, the punches look awful, and stealing an actual wrestler's finisher who is in the same company at a higher level is just disrespectful.

All in all, fuck dallas, get the damn belt off him, he's a disgrace. Get the tag titles on enzo and cass as so as enzo can work again. Fire graves please. introduce an NXT expose with banks, rae and charlotte(she's kinda pretty to me). Marry me renee. 5/10.


----------



## Redzero

I kinda like this Bo Dallas Heel new style.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> As noted, Pro Wrestling Noah star KENTA was at the Performance Center on Monday for a tryout with the company. As of Wednesday, KENTA was still in town and may be working tonight's NXT TV tapings.
> 
> Read more at http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._JoJo_Natalya_In_NYC.html#K5JOgTICW4FoiR4K.99


So looks like KENTA will have the same kinda televised tryout that Edwards & Richards had.


----------



## seabs

*New comp. NXT - Best of 2013.*

Disc 1
Tyson Kidd & Justin Gabriel vs Antonio Cesaro & Damien Sandow - NXT 16.01.2013
Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs Kassius Ohno & Leo Kruger - NXT 06.02.2013
Adrian Neville & Oliver Grey vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan - NXT Tag Team Championships - NXT 13.02.2013
William Regal vs Kassius Ohno - NXT 10.04.2013
Antonio Cesaro vs Adrian Neville - NXT 24.04.2013
Paige vs Summer Rae - NXT 01.05.2013
Chris Jericho vs Bray Wyatt - NXT 01.05.2013
Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT 22.05.2013

Disc 2
Antonio Cesaro vs Sami Zayn - NXT 12.06.2013
Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Kassius Ohno & Corey Graves - NXT 19.06.2013
Bo Dallas vs Antonio Cesaro - NXT Championship - NXT 03.07.2013
Wyatt Family vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & William Regal - NXT 10.07.2013
Adrian Neville & Corey Graves vs Luke Harper & Erick Rowan - NXT Tag Team Championships - NXT 17.07.2013
Paige vs Emma - NXT Divas Championship - NXT 24.07.2013
Sheamus vs Luke Harper - NXT 24.07.2013
Dean Ambrose vs Adrian Neville - US Championship - NXT 07.08.2013
The Shield vs Adrian Neville, Corey Graves & Xavier Woods - NXT 14.08.2013

Disc 3
Sami Zayn vs Antonio Cesaro - 2/3 Falls - NXT 21.08.2013
Sami Zayn vs Jack Swagger - NXT 04.09.2013
Bo Dallas vs Sami Zayn - NXT Championship - NXT 16.10.2013
Luke Harper vs Kassius Ohno - NXT 06.11.2013
Adrian Neville vs Corey Graves - 2/3 Falls - NXT 13.11.2013
Adrian Neville vs Sami Zayn - NXT 27.11.2013
Antonio Cesaro vs William Regal - NXT 25.12.2013

*PM me for more details.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Bo is in a really bad situation.

He's young and has been overexposed to the NXT audience. He's still not ready for the main roster, and even if he was, I don't think he's old enough to be given the push over other people.


----------



## seabs

*Bo would get over on the main roster as a solid midcard act with this gimmick. They'd have to start from scratch with a failed babyface run to get him over first but what he's done on NXT since the venue switch will work just as well on the main roster. He'll never be a top guy but not everyone needs to be.*


----------



## Oxidamus

I used to think that he should get pushed up because this "subtle" superiority gimmick suits him, and it'd only work if he's much younger than other guys.

But that's a very limited gimmick, and would only honestly work if he's a current champion. I guess they could do a slow-burn face-to-heel like they were forced to do did on NXT, but eh, recreating an NXT storyline isn't a good idea imo.


*e:* On your compilation Seabs, why no Sasha Banks? :kobe8

But really, from what I know it's a good list. Funny there's no Ascension matches in it though (that's a good thing) :lol


----------



## Rugrat

Dallas is small and doesn't do anything particularly eye-catching in the ring. He'll struggle to get over quickly (if at all), nowadays WWE is a lot more fickle with booking and stuff of the sort, so Bo better hope the fans give him a reaction, otherwise he'll end up in Sandow territory.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I don't see any problem with Bo's gimmick translating to the main roster…it works best with it being an organic slow turn like it happened here, but I think you could skip the prelude and just put his current character on no problem. I mean, it's not that hard to get - he acts so over the top wholesome and fan favorite-y that it makes you sick, and he's really kind of a mean angry entitled guy underneath it all. People might not know how to react to it at first but that would be part of the fun, I think. 

Just put him in an opening feud against someone who's a real fan favorite, especially an IWC fave, let's say Dolph Ziggler - have Ziggler as the IC champ, Bo comes up and beats him in a flukey, kind of cheating but not really type of way like his NXT title wins. He acts super enthusiastic before hand and after, talking about his Bo-lievers and generally just being his insufferable self. You're saying he wouldn't get totally booed? And some women and children might actually unironically like him, which would be even better. 

I've brought up this point before, and I don't think anyone has made a decent argument against why his character actually would translate to the main roster just fine…I know his character seems like a weird particular thing that is so tied into the specific events of his NXT career, and that is why we have a tendency to think it wouldn't translate, but I think he has really hit a gold mine here with this character, and it's developed enough to where it can stand on its own.

On a side note, I strongly approve of Bo using the double-arm DDT as a finisher last night. He really needed a new one and that's a great move. Nobody had suggested it for him when we have talked about this in the past because technically it's Drew McIntyre's finisher, but I think it's OK for Bo to take it at this point, sadly Drew is probably never gonna win a match ever again so no point in having such a cool move reserved for him...


----------



## papercuts_hurt

BTW another side note, is it just me or do a lot of the guys on the roster look to be bigger and in better shape than usual on these last set of tapings? Maybe we are seeing the results of the new performance center? I noticed this on a lot of guys - Graves looked bigger, Cass looked more muscular, Bo looked more trim than usual, Viktor as well…was this just me or did anyone else notice?


----------



## rockdig1228

papercuts_hurt said:


> BTW another side note, is it just me or do a lot of the guys on the roster look to be bigger and in better shape than usual on these last set of tapings? Maybe we are seeing the results of the new performance center? I noticed this on a lot of guys - Graves looked bigger, Cass looked more muscular, Bo looked more trim than usual, Viktor as well…was this just me or did anyone else notice?


Mason Ryan earnin' that check as strength & conditioning coach!:HHH2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

http://www.wwe.com/videos/playlists/royal-rumble-2014-exclusives

a few NXT stars, enough to post it here. Fandango was hilarious :lol


----------



## RiverFenix

None of the "auditions" in the backstage segments had a lick of presence to them. Not a one. 

The Ascension needs competition. NXT needs to debut some of the teams they have regularly on the house show circuit - England Calling (Burch and Grey), Team ULTRA (Jason Jordan and Mason Ryan w/Raquel Diaz), French Stallions (Lefort and Marcus Louis). I did like the Fall-of-Man set-up from opposite corners this week. I believe the jobbers were Chance Champion and QT Marshall - both have appeared before as well. 

Cass is getting some bulk to him which was needed, also showing much better intensity - which was needed as well. Enzo getting hurt was terrible timing - and he's out for awhile yet. Cass/Enzo vs Breeze/English would be a good tag feud otherwise.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

I like "Big Cass." The selfie bit was pretty funny, he reminds me of an entertaining version of Test.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Cass so badly needed mass to compliment his height. He is definitely in decent shape, but he's frame is that of a skinny guy, an ectomorph. I think I notice it a bit more because I am huge body building fan, but his shoulders are so small it makes his arms look smaller. He probably has as big of biceps as Reigns, but Reigns has huge shoulders. 

He needs to get a little more definition in his legs and definitely way more shoulder mass. I do not think he could press up 200 lbs.


----------



## Oxidamus

I'm no bodybuilding fan, Skyfall, but yea, Big Cass isn't very big. He looks like he'd be smaller than Zayn if he was only 6ft.


----------



## SovietWrestler

YEEEEEEEEAH, nice for Bayley. Another win.


----------



## Lazyking

So watched this week's show and it sorely misses Zayn matches. 

The Ascension are blah. They really need a good tag team to play off. Really need Enzo and Big Cass honestly.

Why is Charoltte with the BFFs? it doesn't fit.

Summer Rae is a goddess.

SAWFT! Big Cass may not be the perfectly built guy but he's come a long way.

Him and Enzo were the best part of the show

Corey Graves has the look but not the talent. Shame.

Ugh Miz and CJ Parker.

Ugh Bo and Neville talking.

Oh and Zayn was on the show but his spot made no sense lol.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

I'm still new to NXT & I've only been watching for a few weeks but my favorites got to be:
Tyler Breeze
Big Cass & Enzo (hilarious together)
Emma
Paige
Neville (awesome in the ring but his elf ears really annoy me, I can't stop looking at those things)

Haven't seen Zayn yet or most of the others everyone talks about. I keep seeing episodes where main roster guys like Usos, Miz, Cesaro, Kofi, come back to wrestle someone.


----------



## checkcola

Bayley winning a match is always nice to see.

"Miz reminds me of Kermit without the talent"... ouch. Whoever came up with that line, bravo.


----------



## RoosterSmith

I'm also big on Bayley and Cass. And the dude in the wheel chair. I love the hippie dude too. 

NXT has better characters than the WWE for sure. 

I wish they'd give their girls last names though. THe whole diva division sounds like a strip club roster. Summer, Bayley, Sacha, and on the main stage ... Charlotte ...


----------



## Obfuscation

Sasha Banks has a full name. 

That's how WWE always like to do it w/the dames. One name basis for a lot of them. Unsure why, but it's also really irrelevant 99% of the time too.


----------



## FCP

The YAH, has got me YAHHHHING for the Ascension. Its amazing how the NXT crowd can turn one of my least favorite teams into very tolerable and hilarious in a week's notice. lol 

Enzo and Cass though are just :ti gotta love those two.


----------



## SAMCRO

Did Bo find Jacob Novak's old attire lying in the back somewhere?


----------



## Kratosx23

Bray Wyatt said:


> I'm still new to NXT & I've only been watching for a few weeks but my favorites got to be:
> Tyler Breeze
> Big Cass & Enzo (hilarious together)
> Emma
> Paige
> Neville (awesome in the ring but his elf ears really annoy me, I can't stop looking at those things)
> 
> Haven't seen Zayn yet or most of the others everyone talks about. I keep seeing episodes where main roster guys like Usos, Miz, Cesaro, Kofi, come back to wrestle someone.







Watch.


----------



## Obfuscation

Pyro what do you think of Sami Zayn


----------



## papercuts_hurt

SAMCRO said:


> Did Bo find Jacob Novak's old attire lying in the back somewhere?


LOL I think you're right, good catch haha. I'm surprised our boy december_blue didn't bring this up, what with him being the resident Jacob Novak fan haha.

I love the white gear for Bo, his old tights were just a generic design, and I loved when the announcers said that Bo wears the white as a symbol of how he is "pure as the driven snow" haha - a very nice character touch.


----------



## Screwball

^

The all white attire is just great.


----------



## Kratosx23

HayleySabin said:


> Pyro what do you think of Sami Zayn


Amazing ring work, amazing sympathetic babyface, decent mic work, decent charisma. I wouldn't make him the world champion (though if they de-unified the belts, it wouldn't be too bad, and he'd be no worse and a lot better than most of the guys who actually are gonna win that title honestly) but I mind him a lot less than 95% of the roster. He's got enough to warrant a high midcard position. I would say I "like" him, but he isn't gonna make my favourite wrestlers list.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm really sold on his mic work. Largely b/c for how long he was around on the indie/international scene, he never talked "normally". That aspect of his game was a shadow. Until WWE removed the mask and put their camera in front of him. He's very confident when he speaks. Now, dunno he'll ever hook fans in like how all of the great promo guys do _(you know what I mean; Foley, Flair, Austin, Punk etc who transcended there)_ but he's got natural ability at speaking, that he's already 100% secure in that game for more big time promos to sell matches & allow a connection w/a larger audience down the line.

Amazing how he can still pull something out of his hat after a decade of watching him prior. He's the man.


----------



## Interceptor88

What is Sami Zayn's character? Please somebody explain it to me.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Interceptor88 said:


> What is Sami Zayn's character? Please somebody explain it to me.


Perfect baby face.


----------



## Interceptor88

Wcthesecret said:


> Perfect baby face.


Every time I ask about him people answer things like: 
-Likable guy.
-Charismatic babyface. 

Those are not valid descriptions :S. I want to know what's so special about Zayn's charisma and character. Please somebody explain to me how is it.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

Interceptor88 said:


> Every time I ask about him people answer things like:
> -Likable guy.
> -Charismatic babyface.
> 
> Those are not valid descriptions :S. *I want to know what's so special about Zayn's charisma and character. Please somebody explain to me how is it*.


The same as Daniel Bryan. Over underdog who is kept down because of size/indy past.

He should be a multiple time WWE Champion by now.


----------



## x78

Interceptor88 said:


> Every time I ask about him people answer things like:
> -Likable guy.
> -Charismatic babyface.
> 
> Those are not valid descriptions :S. I want to know what's so special about Zayn's charisma and character. Please somebody explain to me how is it.


'Guy who used to be on the indies' seems to be it, which of course means that a large percentage of this forum automatically cream their pants over everything he does.


----------



## Mister Hands

Interceptor88 said:


> Every time I ask about him people answer things like:
> -Likable guy.
> -Charismatic babyface.
> 
> Those are not valid descriptions :S. I want to know what's so special about Zayn's charisma and character. Please somebody explain to me how is it.


Since when is "charming, hard-working guy" not acceptable as a baby face character? Christ, it's actually refreshing.


----------



## Obfuscation

x78 said:


> 'Guy who used to be on the indies' seems to be it, which of course means that a large percentage of this forum automatically cream their pants over everything he does.


Irony being the Ambrose avatar to the left, no?

b/c nobody could apparently be won over by Zayn by his work on NXT, regardless if they knew of his past work or not. It's only non-existent fads by people who POST ON THE INTERNET* who decide to talk about him in positive fashion. 

*Caps needed to capture the obnoxious nature of the mentality/cop out.


----------



## Mister Hands

HayleySabin said:


> Irony being the Ambrose avatar to the left, no?
> 
> b/c nobody could apparently be won over by Zayn by his work on NXT, regardless if they knew of his past work or not. It's only non-existent fads by people who POST ON THE INTERNET* who decide to talk about him in positive fashion.
> 
> *Caps needed to capture the obnoxious nature of the mentality/cop out.


Anecdotal obv, but I know someone who hated Generico for being the apogee of "indie-riffic gimmicks", but loves Sami Zayn. There's a lot to be said for painting in broad, relatable strokes with babyfaces.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Same gimmick as Daniel Bryan minus the Yes chants or mostly every other classic babyface. Really, how many gimmicks do we have today for babyfaces? Very few. What matters is who's good at it and Zayn is probably one of the best in portraying this sympathetic underdog babyface that the crowd truly gets behind and wants to win.


----------



## Obfuscation

Knew there had to be people out there w/that outlook. It only hits home w/my point. People being convinced by the work as Sami Zayn is the notion here. Nothing having to relate w/what he did elsewhere prior to joining WWE.


----------



## rockdig1228

Quoth the Raven said:


> Same gimmick as Daniel Bryan minus the Yes chants or mostly every other classic babyface. Really, how many gimmicks do we have today for babyfaces? Very few. What matters is who's good at it and Zayn is probably one of the best in portraying this sympathetic underdog babyface that the crowd truly gets behind and wants to win.


Pretty much this, for the win.

Besides, once he gets to the main roster he's going to be almost exactly like Bryan, since we all know he's going to get "OLAYYY, OLAY, OLAY, OLAYYY" chants


----------



## x78

HayleySabin said:


> Irony being the Ambrose avatar to the left, no?
> 
> b/c nobody could apparently be won over by Zayn by his work on NXT, regardless if they knew of his past work or not. It's only non-existent fads by people who POST ON THE INTERNET* who decide to talk about him in positive fashion.
> 
> *Caps needed to capture the obnoxious nature of the mentality/cop out.


What are you talking about? Where did I say anything like that?

If Zayn was a WWE trained guy then nobody would be calling him a future world champion or raving about him in the way they do. They would most likely feel that he was an excellent ring worker and solid babyface talent, which is pretty much how I feel about him. The first time I saw Ambrose was his FCW debut, but that's completely irrelevant to anything. I judge people on their performance, not their reputation or what they've done on the indies. Zayn has been good but not spectacular, his overhyping on here reminds me of the way people reacted to Kassius Ohno although to be fair Zayn has been infinitely better than Ohno was.


----------



## Wcthesecret

x78 said:


> What are you talking about? Where did I say anything like that?
> 
> If Zayn was a WWE trained guy then nobody would be calling him a future world champion or raving about him in the way they do. They would most likely feel that he was an excellent ring worker and solid babyface talent, which is pretty much how I feel about him. The first time I saw Ambrose was his FCW debut, but that's completely irrelevant to anything. I judge people on their performance, not their reputation or what they've done on the indies. Zayn has been good but not spectacular, his overhyping on here reminds me of the way people reacted to Kassius Ohno although to be fair Zayn has been infinitely better than Ohno was.


Dude, zayn was better than Ohno even when they were both on nxt.


----------



## Obfuscation

x78 said:


> What are you talking about? Where did I say anything like that?
> 
> *If Zayn was a WWE trained guy then nobody would be calling him a future world champion or raving about him in the way they do.* They would most likely feel that he was an excellent ring worker and solid babyface talent, which is pretty much how I feel about him. The first time I saw Ambrose was his FCW debut, but that's completely irrelevant to anything. I judge people on their performance, not their reputation or what they've done on the indies. Zayn has been good but not spectacular, his overhyping on here reminds me of the way people reacted to Kassius Ohno although to be fair Zayn has been infinitely better than Ohno was.


:hayden3

The bold line is exactly the point. Fixated on using his past as the only reason why some think he's great. Generalizing is never a wise decision.

You feel he hasn't been spectacular. That's not fact. That's your opinion. Thus meaning anyone else who feels differently isn't "creaming b/c he was on the indies". They're just a fan for their own reasons. It's all so obvious, yet I have to say it. Odd.


----------



## Lazyking

I was an El Generico/Zayn fan way before he came to WWE. I never thought it would work but to me, he works even better in WWE's system then he did in the indies..

His only obstacle from having at least a long, midcard career is the fact WWE isn't really clamoring for more underdog faces.


----------



## x78

HayleySabin said:


> :hayden3
> 
> The bold line is exactly the point. Fixated on using his past as the only reason why some think he's great. Generalizing is never a wise decision.
> 
> You feel he hasn't been spectacular. That's not fact. That's your opinion. Thus meaning anyone else who feels differently isn't "creaming b/c he was on the indies". They're just a fan for their own reasons. It's all so obvious, yet I have to say it. Odd.


I'm not generalizing, I'm sure there are plenty of people who hadn't seen him before who are now fans, that isn't in question. This isn't a criticism of Zayn or even his fans, just an observation. I've seen people talking about how he will be the next CM Punk, I've seen people talking about how 'Ole' (a chant that Zayn has never used) will be the next 'Yes!'. Again, I'm not questioning anyone's right to be fans or why they are fans, just asking for some perspective.


----------



## Oxidamus

I feel inclined to mention I never watched El Generico before, but was a fan of the gimmick. Naturally, because I had never seen his work, and he signed with the WWE, I couldn't wait to see the gimmick (because I legitimately think that it's one of the BEST gimmicks EVER) in the WWE.

Obviously, very disappointed he wasn't El Generico, but he has managed to make me a fan, just like Cesaro made me a fan.
Awesome ring work unparalleled by most if not all other competitors in their respective area; understanding of many kinds of wrestling styles; the uncanny ability to work all kinds of styles with all kinds of people; charisma through their ring work.


----------



## x78

Don't get me wrong, I'm not a Zayn hater, I quite like the guy. I just don't think he'll be a main event star on the main roster because, at least from what I've seen, he doesn't really bring anything to the table that isn't already there.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm not for any guesses on the future. b/c who's to say what will happen for anyone, you know? That's just me, tho. I've never cared to dabble in the "what if's" on the horizon. What's happening now will do for me. So far, it appears to be a good start.


----------



## Oxidamus

I honestly have my doubts about Zayn being a main eventer too. He has all the tools but I don't think he'll catch a break because of his size and somewhat weird physique and skin.

Yes, I think WWE and a sizeable portion of the fans will be biased against him because of his looks.
Which is very, very disappointing.


That being said, I'd rather Zayn be in a position where he can _showcase his wrestling talents_ like Bryan pre-Authority angle, not like Bryan during-Authority angle, where every match that COULD be decent is fucked up with stupid stipulations, interruptions and other jazz.


----------



## Lazyking

I don't feel like Zayn is a main eventer in the future, but that's not a knock. Not everyone can be a main eventer. He has the talent but its not pro sports where being the best at something means likely to be the best at a position or team.


----------



## Wcthesecret

Lazyking said:


> I don't feel like Zayn is a main eventer in the future, but that's not a knock. Not everyone can be a main eventer. He has the talent but its not pro sports where being the best at something means likely to be the best at a position or team.


...you know, I hate it when people say not everyone can be a main eventer. If a person tries hard enough, a person can do anything.


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

did anyone else felt like they were watching a Edge - Ziggler teenage version match when Cassidy faced Tyler Breeze?


----------



## Lazyking

Wcthesecret said:


> ...you know, I hate it when people say not everyone can be a main eventer. If a person tries hard enough, a person can do anything.


In a ideal world? Yes. Pro Wrestling? No. It's based off politics, how much money you bring in.. etc. Maybe Zayn as hard as he tries, can't get over with the WWE audience. Maybe the brass won't see him as a main eventer. It's not really up to him. Talent only gets you so far in this business.


----------



## THA_WRESTER

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> did anyone else felt like they were watching a Edge - Ziggler teenage version match when Cassidy faced Tyler Breeze?


Ha, yes. Was noticing how many similarities there are between Edge/Big cass in regards to appearance on this last episode of NXT.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

this week's NXT.


Sin Cara/ Rusev was decent, and match of the night simply because of Rusev's dropkick. Rusev is really going to be huge in the future.

Emma/Alicia was boring, but was over quick. I like Emma, but the match bored me.

Ryan/Lefort should have gone longer. I like Lefort's attire, but I think they should add a top to his outfit and make it look more like a Savateur's outfit.

Kidd/English was good, but it's rare to not get a good match from Kidd.

I didn't like the main event. Graves has that Orton ability to take any excitement from a match. 

Bo can't even approach the ring and look tough. Fuck that guy.

6/10. Rusev is the future, fire Graves, kick Bo into the sea and forget about him.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Where did all this out of a sudden hate for Corey Graves come from?


----------



## Lazyking

Right around the time people realized that Graves is a good look and nothing else.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery

When the majority of folk finally realised he's so fucking boring.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm still a Graves fan. Find a lot of appeal within his matches. He works slow, so normally that's going to lose a lot of folk.



> Bo can't even approach the ring and look tough. Fuck that guy.


Hating on Bo's character for an aspect that he doesn't even represent? That's logical.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Tyson Kidd should be used in NXT like Cesaro has been. With Antonio getting over on the main card he shouldn't be down in NXT anymore after the NXT Live blow off vs Zayn. But I like the idea of the wwe using underutilized OMGWORKRATE!!1! top workers in NXT because I think it gets them a certain following that then helps them out on the main roster. 

Hunico-Cara would have been another to use in this way for a stretch before the wwe decided to drop the Sin Cara character altogether. A non-Thug face Hunico could still benefit from this though.


----------



## Obfuscation

If that's the mentality, get Drew McIntyre back down to NXT so he can actually work some matches that he got to in 2010 - 2011.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Drew McIntyre's pre 3MB stuff after he started getting buried was pretty good. Guy is like 28, still has a chance to shine.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Also, when is today's NXT airing?


----------



## RiverFenix

HayleySabin said:


> If that's the mentality, get Drew McIntyre back down to NXT so he can actually work some matches that he got to in 2010 - 2011.


Drew would be another great choice for such a role.


----------



## x78

Stale main roster talents working pointless matches is the main thing that is ruining NXT ATM. I really don't want to see any more of that.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Finished watching this week's episode.

Hunico really needs to get used to wrestle with a mask on again.
I still think Rusev's sumo-like theatrics look cringeworthy.
Alicia Fox isn't actually that horrible of a ring worker.
Sylvester LeFort looking good. I think they will debut the Marcus Louis guy with the "revenge on Mason Ryan" thing.
It's great seeing Kidd once in a while AND he even got a win.
Nice match between Neville and Graves.
Looking forward to the ladder match. Hopefully Neville will look great in it and win the title.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Graves didn't really do anything worse than any of the other talents on the card. The hate is silly.


----------



## kendoo

I don't often watch NXT but I seen Colin Cassady and he looks a bit green but definitely should be one for the future, his clips with his mate Enzo seemed pretty decent.


----------



## x78

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Graves didn't really do anything worse than any of the other talents on the card. The hate is silly.


Graves has a great heel style, the fact that people don't like him means he's doing his job.


----------



## Obfuscation

x78 said:


> Stale main roster talents working pointless matches is the main thing that is ruining NXT ATM. I really don't want to see any more of that.


Drew McIntyre actually working matches wouldn't be stale. Especially if he was the only consistent main roster talent and his weekly TV bookings were cut shorter than they currently are. He's floundering on the main roster. Might as well use his talents elsewhere - a la to get others over in NXT. I don't need Tyson Kidd or the others. Bored of them showing up. One set guy, I'd be fine w/.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I go back and forth on how I feel about all the main roster guys coming on…I think for a lot of low-card underutilized guys, its fair for them to be there because even though they are main roster guys, they have more or less been demoted and/or are just out of/essentially still in development to the point that they basically belong on the developmental roster. I don't really like Tyson Kidd, so I could just as soon do without him, but it's cool if he pops up every few weeks for a match. Cesaro of course is welcome. Miz, definitely could have done without…Kofi being down was OK because it was a short tight little feud with Rusev and it was basically just set up to put Rusev over (like when Curt Hawkins showed up to put over Zayn). 

So it depends, but the main thing is that the focus should always be on the NXT guys. If a main roster guy is working on NXT, it shouldn't be part of feature matches or any lame shit, it should be a storyline involving an NXT guy. Because with the show being only 1 hour, usually an ep can feature 3/4 matches, so that's, say, 6-10 competitors (accounting for tag matches and such) per show, plus maybe a couple other guys in backstage bits or promos or as ring escorts. There are approximately 16 male wrestlers who get regular time/pushes/have characters, plus another 4-5 who currently appear as jobbers. There are 6 or 7 divas who are regularly used (including Lana even though she doesn't wrestle). So this is already around 25 guys who need TV time who are strictly developmental guys. 

That means it takes about 3 shows to see everyone; add in the main roster guys and gals who come down, and we get what we are seeing now: barely anyone appears every week, or even 3 out of 4, and it's not uncommon to see someone once per set of tapings - so once every 4 weeks, basically. No wonder we still haven't seen Crowe, Kalisto, Ricker, and the other new guys - there's just no room for them. Of course, if they did away with some of the main roster guys they could make time for them, but like I said I don't wanna cut out the main roster guys totally, just integrate them more into the feuds and story lines. 

My solution would just be make NXT 2 hours - or, keep it at 1 hour a week, but then do a 2 hours "PPV" every month or two. Then we can even add to the integration of the main roster guys who have nothing to do on the main roster without taking away time from the actual developmental guys.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Also, thoughts on this week:

I liked Rusev's old attire better…the leather loin cloth type thing was a little weird but overall cool, and I think the compression shorts just kinda seem like not enough…he's coming along pretty well in the ring too, I have mixed feelings on the "point at the part of my body I will hurt you with" stuff…still deciding whether I like it or not. I would like to see Rusev expand his move set, though - the kicks and stuff are cool and impressive, I like the knees to the midsection up against the ropes, but he needs another power move or two. The press samoan drop is a good one…maybe also give him a move like the Shock Treatment or some other kind of cool backbreaker. Lana still isn't dong much for me (still don't get why she, as his "social ambassador," comes out speaking a foreign language…) but the hand signals to lock in/release the Accolade are a nice touch.

Emma vs. Alicia was cool, Alicia looked solid in there and Emma did her thing…man I hope they don't fuck her up on Raw, that first segment was not too promising but we'll see. Can't wait til we finally get Emma/Paige - probably the only time I've ever actually been looking forward to a women's match on PPV - NXT women's wrestling is really miles better than main roster. I do kinda feel like Paige is def gonna win now that Emma has been on Raw, but who knows, maybe they'll have that be part of a storyline? They seem like they might be more willing to integrate NXT and the main shows once the network is up.

Lefort/Ryan was just totally useless…I could have sworn they already did this exact story. I want Dawson back so Lefort can have something to do. I'm just hoping this Ryan thing has the effect of bringing in a new face as the Lefort recruit he seeks out to get revenge on Ryan. As for Ryan himself, well, I guess he has improved, but I don't really like the cobra clutch clam finisher, and he just doesn't really seem to have any kind of personality, character, or charisma. That makes the proposition of him in the Shield sound pretty shitty, but I guess he has improved to the point where he could competently play an enforcer role, and that would give more spotlight to Rollins and Ambrose. So if they're not gonna give Reign's spot to Leo Kruger (or, sigh, Kassius Ohno if they hadn't cut him), I guess I'm OK with Ryan…they don't really have any other guys who are big enough for the role (except fuckin Mojo).

Def digging the English/Cass feud - I'm glad they finally got English in a program after months of beating jobbers, and he is not disappointing. As some of you may know, I just fuckin hate Aiden English so bad, but in a good way, like the way you're supposed to hate a heel, and that barely happens in wrestling for me anymore. So putting him in a feud with Cass and Enzo, who are eminently likable, is a definite winner for me - I would pay for a ticket to go see English get beat on by Cass. That's old school wrestling right there. The English/Kidd match was good, I don't really like Kidd because he's boring and shit but of course the guy can wrestle. He should stop using that finisher though (the blockbuster) - Seth Rollins currently uses it regularly as a mid-match move (and so did Ohno before he left) - so it's not really that it's not a cool move (it is), or that someone else using it precludes him using it (maybe it does but not always), but that I am well used to seeing it as a move that does not get the 3 count….

Graves/Neville was solid, but I don't really see the point in having these two square off again, yes i get the storyline reason (Graves wants revenge for the concussion) but we've just seen it a lot and I don't think these two really have good chemistry. The matches just don't make that much sense…Graves is all about dissecting the leg, and that's cool cause it's a different approach, although he is pretty boring with his offense sometimes. But that just doesn't mesh well with Neville who needs the high flying style. It seemed silly that Graves never went for Lucky 13 even after beating on the leg for like 5 min. And because Neville tries to sell the leg, we don't get all the real fun stuff we usually get from him, just a few offensive moves that he probably shouldn't even be doing with an injured leg. And then because Neville didn't get in much offense for the aforementioned reasons, it made Graves seem kinda puss that he gets one kick to the head after a match where he didn't even take that much offense, and that puts him down for the fuckin minute and a half that it takes Neville to hobble up to the top rope and hit the Red Arrow. I don't wanna bitch too much because it's not like it was that bad, but I feel they could have done better. I guess they just want Neville looking strong coming into the title match. And speaking of the title match, woo hoo fuckin ladder match dude!!! That can only make things better. Really looking forward to the NXT "PPV"...


----------



## FCP

Good show. 4 pretty solid matches and Ryan/Lefort. I like Ryan's finisher though. 

English vs Cass final match to end the feud will be pretty good. I just wonder when that is going to happen.


----------



## Fargerov

First time i've watched this new NXT, thought it was pretty good. A few things:

- Emma seems pretty over surprisingly and she has a great finisher. Hopefully that comes across on Raw.
- Mason Ryan looks way different than he looked last time I saw him. I reckon a tag team with him and Drew McIntyre could work.
- Aiden English has one of the most annoying voices i've ever heard.
- What's the deal with LeFort? Is he trying to make a stable or something?
- lol bo.
- It's cool seeing so many international wrestlers, French, Australian, British, Bulgarian, etc.

Still yet to see Tyler Breeze or Sami Zayn, is there anyone else that I should look forward to seeing?


----------



## DirectorsCut

Leo Kruger/Adam Rose, most of the divas who wrestle and Oliver Grey should be back soon.


----------



## x78

Fargerov said:


> First time i've watched this new NXT, thought it was pretty good. A few things:
> 
> - Emma seems pretty over surprisingly and she has a great finisher. Hopefully that comes across on Raw.
> - Mason Ryan looks way different than he looked last time I saw him. I reckon a tag team with him and Drew McIntyre could work.
> - Aiden English has one of the most annoying voices i've ever heard.
> - What's the deal with LeFort? Is he trying to make a stable or something?
> - lol bo.
> - It's cool seeing so many international wrestlers, French, Australian, British, Bulgarian, etc.
> 
> Still yet to see Tyler Breeze or Sami Zayn, is there anyone else that I should look forward to seeing?


Enzo Amore.


----------



## G-Rated Is Coming

Lost all faith in NXT now that Woods and Rusev debuted before Sami. He's 29 and his style doesn't have a long lifespan. He's just unfairly discriminated for coming from the indies and will now be a career jobber on NXT like Kruger/Rose.

Sami Zayn gets bigger pops/reactions/support than Cena, Batista, Sheamus and any face not named Bryan. Yet he is stuck in fucking developmental being trained by BILL DEMOTT. Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Lost all faith in NXT now that Woods and Rusev debuted before Sami. He's 29 and his style doesn't have a long lifespan. He's just unfairly discriminated for coming from the indies and will now be a career jobber on NXT like Kruger/Rose.
> 
> Sami Zayn gets bigger pops/reactions/support than Cena, Batista, Sheamus and any face not named Bryan. Yet he is stuck in fucking developmental being trained by BILL DEMOTT. Fuck. This. Company.


That's probably it.
They know they have another Bryan on their hands so they're trying to keep him down so HHH can have his moment in the sun with shit kickers like Reigns and Rawley.


----------



## Obfuscation

G-Rated Is Coming said:


> Lost all faith in NXT now that Woods and Rusev debuted before Sami. He's 29 and his style doesn't have a long lifespan. He's just unfairly discriminated for coming from the indies and will now be a career jobber on NXT like Kruger/Rose.
> 
> Sami Zayn gets bigger pops/reactions/support than Cena, Batista, Sheamus and any face not named Bryan. Yet he is stuck in fucking developmental being trained by BILL DEMOTT. Fuck. This. Company.


:ti


----------



## BehindYou

> ost all faith in NXT now that Woods and Rusev debuted before Sami. He's 29 and his style doesn't have a long lifespan. He's just unfairly discriminated for coming from the indies and will now be a career jobber on NXT like Kruger/Rose.
> 
> Sami Zayn gets bigger pops/reactions/support than Cena, Batista, Sheamus and any face not named Bryan. Yet he is stuck in fucking developmental being trained by BILL DEMOTT. Fuck. This. Company.



Isn't Zayne injured...?


His debut will be a big deal and he's a natural talent. He is in no way being discriminated against other than in your head. Not wanting to sign the Wolves or other indie talents etc has no relation to Zayne who is clearly much better, debuting others at appropriate times has no relation to him either.

Di you want him to debut as a lower midcarder like Woods?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Sylvester Lefort is a gunny guy. I can't predict anything on him, so I like the randomness. Mason Ryan is fast and huge, sort of ridiculously. And Lana :yum:

looking forward to the ladder match.


IS there an archive with the old NXT thread? I want to get my quote from Rusev's debut.


----------



## NotoriousTCG

Man I hate CJ Parker.


----------



## Screwball

Gavin Spears disguised as a jobber this week.


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Swagsaro :mark:


----------



## DPW

:cesaro vs. :zayn will be AWESOME!


----------



## december_blue

Dillinger :mark::yum:


----------



## The Cynical Heel

Just read on a news site in my language that Richie Steamboat was not actually released and is still injured. Dunno what to think about that.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Man there are some people who no matter what they do, they're just built for failure. They just don't have a good look, mic skills, or the ability to have a decent match. CJ Parker just isn't built for this industry. I can't see him wrestling somewhere else and getting over either because the guy is as interesting as watching cement dry. Keep this guy off tv.

Pinkie Swear me Cesaro.


----------



## DOPA

I'm so behind haha. Need to catch up at some point. So many months behind!


----------



## The Cynical Face

Hope CJ Parker gets a push. Also why is Mojo Rawley not on TV anymore lol


----------



## sandsaro

How was Cesaro's promo? Did it come across well?


----------



## BallsBalogna

CJ Parker lol. I normally doze off or go wash a dish when he's on but I caught his little rant after his match and had to lol. Poor guy couldn't even get a reaction. This is obviously a last ditch effort, it probably won't work but it does increase his chances, even if it's ever so slightly.


----------



## Lariatoh!

So... I'm going to do some maths

HHH promoting Live NXT episode on the WWE Network + 

Cesaro vs Zayn on that episode + 

Zayn probably winning to end the feud + 

Cesaro being in Elimination Chamber = 

Zayn on main roster very soon.

I was never really good at maths so I could be really wrong...


----------



## BallsBalogna

Lariatoh! said:


> So... I'm going to do some maths
> 
> HHH promoting Live NXT episode on the WWE Network +
> 
> Cesaro vs Zayn on that episode +
> 
> Zayn probably winning to end the feud +
> 
> Cesaro being in Elimination Chamber =
> 
> Zayn on main roster very soon.
> 
> I was never really good at maths so I could be really wrong...


I like the way you calculate.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That six diva tag match was pretty good. Summer Rae heeling it up nicely, Bayley playing Ricky Morton, Emma with that submission kada

Zayn/Cesaro promo kinda dragged but we're getting the match so no complaints.

Poor CJ Parker. Saving the environment, nobody cares.

Meh episode outside of the divas match and the Zayn/Cesaro announcement. Liked the Wyatt Family appearance, but wish it was longer.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Is CJ Parker's now a planeteer?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

zayn/Cesaro Promo was way too casual and not emotional enough imo. The end was the only part that I liked.

Really looking forward to NXT Arrival. Actually more so than WM XXX :lol funny that PPV is more planned out than Wrestlemania. Cesaro v Zayn 3 is making me buy the network

I doubt anything good will come of the PArker heel turn.

I :mark: for the Wyatt return.


----------



## x78

Lariatoh! said:


> So... I'm going to do some maths
> 
> HHH promoting Live NXT episode on the WWE Network +
> 
> Cesaro vs Zayn on that episode +
> 
> Zayn probably winning to end the feud +
> 
> Cesaro being in Elimination Chamber =
> 
> Zayn on main roster very soon.
> 
> I was never really good at maths so I could be really wrong...


It doesn't mean a thing other than the fact that it was totally stupid having Cesaro on NXT all this time. The guy looks like he's getting a main-event push on the main roster, the match vs Zayn really needs to be his last ever appearance on NXT. TBH he should have been off the show months ago. NXT is for rookies, not major main roster stars.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think this will be Cesaro's last appearance as he's to big for NXT now (he wasn't when he started being semi-regular there, mostly because of SDR). I also think Zayn will be a post-Mania call-up and will be phased out of NXT. I believe Bryan is blocking a Zayn call-up in that they're largely booked in the same way, and Zayn really doesn't have a gimmick other than being a nice guy indie vet plucky underdog wrestling machine. Zayn might need to be brought up as part of tag team initially.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cesaro straight damaged Sami :ti

This was a fucking GREAT promo. :clap:clap:clap:clap good for them.

HHH interacting with Cesaro :mark: Keep doing your thing CesarGOAT


----------



## Joshi Judas

That diva match was easily the best part of the show. Summer's such a great heel, she should really get an opportunity to show off on the main roster. Maybe this upcoming feud with Emma will be good, as long as Fandango and Santino don't ruin it.

Also, oh Bayley :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo damn. Marked when Bray said he never forgot where he came from :banderas preach. 

Also :ti these ni**as really buried the 2001 No Way Out GOAT ppv theme and gave it to this Tye jobber. Good show, and can't wait for Sami vs Cesaro. Amazing how well they hyped it. (Y)


----------



## Srdjan99

I'm glad the NXT writers have the sense to turn someone heel when the crowd absolutely hates them. Heel CJ Parker is SO MUCH better than face CJ Parker. His "Sheeple" promo after his squash match was amazing. He essentially became Liberal Hippie meme.


----------



## Baron Von Stevie

Srdjan99 said:


> I'm glad the NXT writers have the sense to turn someone heel when the crowd absolutely hates them. Heel CJ Parker is SO MUCH better than face CJ Parker. His "Sheeple" promo after his squash match was amazing. He essentially became Liberal Hippie meme.


I agree. The same thing happened with Bo Dallas. They tried pushing him as Cena 2.0 and when that failed, they turned him heel and he became so much better. It's one of the reason why NXT is easily the best wrestling promotion on television today.


----------



## Srdjan99

Found this awesome El Generico Powerbomb yesterday. Maybe Zayn can add it to his move-set


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lol I thought Parker's Promo and turn was shit. More intimidated by Justin Bieber with an egg.


----------



## Pharmakon

I see a tag team between Darren Young and Jason Jordan, they look totally alike
also who was Jordan's partner on that match with the Wyatt's


----------



## jhbboy198917

Botchamaniac45 said:


> I see a tag team between Darren Young and Jason Jordan, they look totally alike
> also who was Jordan's partner on that match with the Wyatt's


Marcus Louis was Jordan's partner in that match against the Wyatt's


----------



## Eulonzo




----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Only good thing by this week show was Zayn-Cesaro promo it looked real without going overboard, but Triple H playing the face gm manager and the anticlimatic Wyatt's prpmo killed the show for me.


----------



## dxbender

My tvguide says it's only 1hr on the 27th, so maybe it'll be like that on wwe network too?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/news/mtv-news-goes-aaa-inside-wwe-watch

Some really good interviews in this.


----------



## Crozer

elhijodelbodallas said:


> http://www.mtv.co.uk/wwe/news/mtv-news-goes-aaa-inside-wwe-watch
> 
> Some really good interviews in this.




Marked for Shaun Ricker, Sami, Collin and Nevill. Noticed Samuray Del Sol too, with the mask on :lmao.


----------



## Romangirl252

I just started watching it on hulu plus on my xbox...I've only seen the first 5 seasons so far


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Solid Nxt this week, except for that cringe worthy Dallas promo at the end.

Ascension really need a good team to have a feud with, because they feel directionless at the moment.

Summer and Emma was good.

The meeting with Cesaro and Zayn was great.

The main event was really solid. Breeze has impressed me so much over the last two months. I thought he was just a generic guy with an average gimmick to hide his shoddy work at the beginning, but I've completely changed my tune on him. He could be a really solid mid-carder if given the chance. I'd like to see him go face before a call up though to see if he can handle both sides of the field.

As for the ending segment...BO DALLAS IS THE WORST THING IN WRESTLING. He has absolutely NO charisma, no mic skills, the most uninteresting ring style in NXT and is ugly as fuck. He needs to be fired, because he can't do anything even remotely right. The hunk of shit brings down every episode he appears on. He reminds of the creepy kid who leaves weird messages on the pretty girls facebook pages.

I'd give it an 8/10, but Dallas brings it down to a 6/10


----------



## Mr. I

RybackGuy said:


> Tyler Breeze have GOAT THEME.Cant wait to see that entrance on raw. :banderas
> Neville is midget with terrible accent.Now im not suprised why people like him.His like english Daniel Bryan.
> Bo Dallas smile .  Dallas vs Cena feud. :vince$


"English Daniel Bryan"? Is that supposed to be an insult? Comparing him to the most popular wrestler in the world, currently?
Also, who gives a shit about his height? This isn't 1987.


----------



## x78

NXT Divas are so stale ATM, it just seems to be BFFs jobbing to Emma and Bayley week after week. The face Divas are beyond annoying at this point, at least Natalya wasn't there this time. I really don't understand why we had a pointless Summer vs Emma match though when the two are feuding on the main roster.


----------



## RiverFenix

^The whole roster is stagnant right now.


----------



## xOptix

Need



More



Enzo!


----------



## HiddenViolence

Good main event. Tyler Breeze showed me something in that match. On a side note I'm not sure if that failed dropkick on his part was meant to be executed that way. Or if it was a genuine botch. But either way it worked well in the match.


----------



## Romangirl252

On to season 6


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Does anyone else think Enzo looks like LadyGaga without makeup on?

pretty awful NXT. Tag match was a squash that I would have liked to seen. Divas match was there. Neville v Breeze was ok. 

Cesaro & Sami Zayn was pretty good. I liked Renee and Cesaro's back and forth. 
Bo Dallas took forever to take off his jacket, his belt, put away the mic. I like Bo Dallas as the heel the past few months.


----------



## Tony

I enjoyed the Zayn and Cesaro interview this week. Hell, I love the build for their match with Sami being obsessed over his loss and wanting to avenge it and Cesaro saying he has nothing to prove and saying he's just plain better than Zayn. So excited for their match next week. NXT Arrival could be a damn good show with Emma/Paige and the the Neville/Bo ladder match also on the card.


----------



## Crozer

I just have a question.

Why are fans chanting YAH when the ascension comes out and when they pin? and did I hear the fans book Viktor when he tagged in?


----------



## xOptix

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Does anyone else think Enzo looks like LadyGaga without makeup on?


He's no Tyler Breeze, but he's he most entertaining dude in "sports entertainment". Damn, I never realized until now how much I hate that term.


Crozer said:


> I just have a question.
> 
> Why are fans chanting YAH when the ascension comes out and when they pin? and did I hear the fans book Viktor when he tagged in?


No idea about the "Yah", but I found this thread.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1109857-what-up-yah-chants.html

I didn't hear any booing, but the above thread could be why you may have. I wasn't paying attention as soon as I saw who Viktor and Konnor were facing. The tag team division is pretty much non-existent. That's why I'm hoping that once Enzo is back with Big Cass, they get into a good feud with The Ascension.

Viktor = Enzo, Konnor = Cass

If Enzo and Cass can get some actual in-ring experience, they could move up to the main roster pretty quickly based on their mic skills alone. We're finally starting to see SAWFT signs during RAW/Smackdown tapings.

If the "Yes, Yes, Yes" of DB would ever die down, we might even hear one of two of them.

On an unrelated note, I find myself watching NXT more closely than I do the main roster.


----------



## Al Borland

Caught NXT for the first time in a looooong time this week a squash match > sloppy diva's match > a decent main event > a shitty bo dallas ending doesn't exactly get me enthralled for next week


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

But....... :cesaro 



Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## CZWRUBE

Here's a question and I don't know if its been answered are they still going to have NXT ON Hulu or just on the Network. It would suck if it was just on the Network.


----------



## TheJWay

Hey guys, I recently went to a house show and so how awesome Neville is and obv know Shield, Wyatts, Cesaro and others have come from NXT. I am ready to jump on the bandwagon.

I know there is a PPV coming up soon and I want to be in the know about the current story lines, how far back should i attempt to watch, a month? 2 months? so this way i can understand current storylines going now seeing as I will now watch NXT on a regular basis now.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## xOptix

I'd say that the only story you really need to know is Sami Zayn/Cesaro. Plus going back and looking at the matches leading up to this point gives you a look at some quality wrastlin'!

I think it was August, maybe July 2013.

The 2 out 3 falls match could easily have been the main event on RAW.

***EDIT: Actually, I think it started in May.


----------



## TheJWay

Hmm I was going to start watching for Jan 1 2014 but your saying start from July 2013?


----------



## xOptix

Actually, go with May. I think that's when Zayn/Cesaro started it all.

The rest of the matches don't really have that much of a story. Nothing that I'd say warrants any kind of attention.

You'll have the 2/3 falls match. It's probably my favourite of the year overall.


----------



## TheJWay

Thanks man


----------



## xOptix

I guess the Paige/Emma bout would be a good watch too. Paige is someone who's desperately needed on the main roster. Looks fantastic, but fights like a dude!


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Rare I watch NXT (usually only for a Regal match lol), but I'm wanting to get into it this year. Anyone recommend me some matches from 2014 NXT (with dates)? 

Only one I've seen so far is Zayn/Kruger 2/3 falls.


----------



## xOptix

There really hasn't been a whole lot this year, but here goes.

1/1/2014 - Big Cass/Aiden English sing off. Not wrestling, but funny regardless. If you haven't caught it, I'd go back and watch all of the Enzo Amore/Big Cass/Aiden English segments. They're great.

1/29/2014 - Big Cass/Tyler Breeze. I love Tyler Breeze's gimmick, because it's like your typical pretty boy, but with a modern twist. Selfies, and blue steel poses. He does it really well. This match is particularly good because Big Cass makes fun of Breeze before the bell.

Aside from that, things have been pretty quiet in my book.

Check out February 27th for ArRIVAL, if you can get it. Otherwise, stick around for the torrent. The only two ladies worth a damn, Paige/Emma (although I'm warming up to Summer Rae if she can just stop shrieking during her matches) will go at it, and man, can they go at it. Zayne and Cesaro is going to be out of this world too.


----------



## x78

Yeah, not too many good matches so far this year, it's most just been promos and squashes to build up to the PPV.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine

Ah well, just means I don't gotta catch up on 2 months of stuff . 

Can't wait for ARRIVAL though. Zayn/Cesaro again :mark:.


----------



## Obfuscation

Cal only other match I can say is Neville vs Graves from a few weeks ago. Crowd was shite, but the work was still good. Nothing else has been worth seeing. _(Well, Breeze vs Neville may be, but I'm about to watch that, so I'll get back to you on that.)_

Plenty enough reason to care for Thursday though. Ladder & BITW vs CESARO. I'm sold.


----------



## RobVanDingus

Is there going to be an episode this week on Hulu, or is it just for the Network?


----------



## Eulonzo

When do you guys think Rusev will debut on the main roster?

I think he'll debut after WrestleMania ala Umaga (even though that's probably obvious). I think that's the best option as most of the part timers will be gone presumably and they don't need to debut him the same way they debuted Fandango.

Hopefully he does well. I like him.


----------



## Obfuscation

Six more weeks of video packages would be pretty brutal. We know he's here. He doesn't need to have a WM match, so debuting him sooner than that would be more than acceptable.


----------



## Paigeology

I am looking forward to seeing Rusev debut on the main roster!


----------



## xOptix

I think he'll do great. He's built like a tank, has an OK move set, and Lana comes off as a cold bitch of a manager, which is perfect for his heel gimmick.

Hopefully they don't wait until after WM, but it could happen. Maybe a debut at WM during the pre show?


----------



## Eulonzo

HayleySabin said:


> Six more weeks of video packages would be pretty brutal. We know he's here. He doesn't need to have a WM match, so debuting him sooner than that would be more than acceptable.


I don't think it would be brutal. Annoying, definitely, but I'd rather they do that and debut him after WrestleMania rather than right now when Brock Lesnar, Undertaker, Hogan, Batista, and all these other guys are around.


----------



## Obfuscation

He can have a squash on RAW in effective fashion w/o getting lost. Lets not forget working Main Event or better yet, Smackdown. No harm in that. He's been having videos since after Rumble. Unless he debuts fairly big, there's no reason to hold off for this much longer. Heck, for all we know they could pull the Fandango and have him work WM. 8*D


----------



## Romangirl252

Starting to watch 7 season


----------



## Mr. I

Paige's new theme stong:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=320Vl2K1C60

Summer Rae's new theme song:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRzanF4luOY


----------



## RiverFenix

I think a debut at WM would be pretty bad ass. Though he's already wrestled in the RR, so it's not a debut at all. But having your first two appearances on RR and the WM would be a pretty big sign you're going to be booked as a big deal and fans should pay attention. 

Debuting on the Raw after WM could be a huge mistake as much like Tensai he could get lost in the shuffle of the overaall craziness and/or have fans shit all over him because he's not a known/recognizable wrestler they're there to see.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Uggh, I think NXT has a new theme now. It's horrible compared to Welcome Home.


----------



## xOptix

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Uggh, I think NXT has a new theme now. It's horrible compared to Welcome Home.


Bah, really? Welcome Home has that get-you-pumped- vibe to it.

Hopefully it's not a bunch of wub-wub! :cuss:


----------



## dxbender

Ithil said:


> Paige's new theme stong:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=320Vl2K1C60
> 
> Summer Rae's new theme song:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRzanF4luOY


Paige's theme is great.

But why did Summer change? Her old theme was great! One of the best of any diva in WWE for past several years.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Ithil said:


> Paige's new theme stong:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=320Vl2K1C60
> 
> Summer Rae's new theme song:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRzanF4luOY


Both are horrible..


----------



## Obfuscation

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Uggh, I think NXT has a new theme now. It's horrible compared to Welcome Home.


Terrible news if true.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Does anyone have the new Ascension theme? I want that for the gym asap.


----------



## x78

I liked the new Ascension theme, they felt a lot more legit and less hokey, almost reminded me of Demolition a little. It seems like the whole 'vampires' vibe from the original team is mostly gone, but that's probably not a bad thing since they could no longer really pull it off without Cameron.


----------



## Eulonzo

Ithil said:


> Paige's new theme stong:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=320Vl2K1C60
> 
> Summer Rae's new theme song:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iRzanF4luOY


Should've kept Summer's old theme, even though that was terrible as well.

Paige's theme is good, just the vocals are cringing.


----------



## Eulonzo

Are they really replacing the current WWE logo with the Network logo? 'Cause that new W logo was on the microphones, the turnbuckles, everything.


:side:


----------



## CruelAngel77

How did you guys not see that NXT was set to change to a new intro theme? They've done this each time that NXT has gone into a new season. Go cry into your Coheed and Cambria extra small tees!

Didn't expect so many new SUperstar and Diva themes however. The Ascension theme in particular is very nice! It's brutal hardcore with lots of "Chugga chugga"!

Scotty 2 Hotty looks fucking scary bald, but man the firefighter life keeps him ripped bro. He's in better shape than Solomon Crowe, Ha!

Fire CJ Parker, the crowd was dead when he started offense. Off with him, wrestling isn't for him. I don't like Mojo much but at least the crowd was into him the whole match. 

I can't wait until a few years from now when Zayn and Cesaro are having a match even better than this over the World title(s) at Wrestlemania.

Somebody tell any Diva's on the main roster not named AJ to update their resumes. Paige and Emma 2 should make many of the Divas who can't get over with fans very nervous cause someone is getting replaced if they can't get a reaction like those two can.

Good job on your Royal RUmble debut Rusev. We are gonna debut you on the next live episode of...NXT...which we just pulled you from.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, Scotty 2 Hotty looked weird. I wanna say he looked bad but physically he didn't look terrible.


----------



## Eulonzo

Oh and the Divas match was easily the second best match on the show for me. Neville/Dallas was good but for some reason I didn't enjoy it as much as the Divas match, which is saying something because it was a ladder match. I was expecting some more spots and "moments" and I thought the ending was underwhelming.


----------



## Romangirl252

I loved the diva match...I thought that they shouldn't of put too cool for the belts


----------



## JusticeWaffle

Dat new Ascension theme :mark:





I do like the Ascension, it's just their matches play off the hot tag formula way too much, more so than most other teams seem to.
With their new entrance it appears they're not going all out on the dark gothic thing any more.

Also just wandering where people think The Ascension would be if Kenneth Cameron hadn't gotten himself fired. I wasn't watching NXT/FCW at that time, but it seems people say The Ascension was best when it was just O'Brian and Cameron.


----------



## Eulonzo

YOU'RE ALL GOING TO LOSE TO ME WHEN YOU COME UP TO THE MAIN ROSTER-UHHH! :trips3


----------



## normal situation

JusticeWaffle said:


> Also just wandering where people think The Ascension would be if Kenneth Cameron hadn't gotten himself fired. I wasn't watching NXT/FCW at that time, but it seems people say The Ascension was best when it was just O'Brian and Cameron.


If Cameron wasn't released, they probably would've been on the main roster by now. They might've been the first ever NXT tag champs as well, instead of the fourth(?)


----------



## p862011

first time i saw them at arrival and i like them and man is it refreshing to see a tag team this day an age with a tag finisher even tho it is similar to total elimination still a cool finisher


----------



## normal situation

Adrian Neville got a new theme, as well. At the very least, it's better than flash burn. That shit was bland as hell.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

My boy Bo Dallas lost the title so I want to see him debut on the main roster very soon. Make him call John Cena "kid" during a backstage segment and he's made for life. Neville looked like a main-event star on ArRIVAL. WWE really did a good job building him up and letting him show some personality.

Also loved seeing that girl with the BOLIEVER shirt behind John Cena being so mad that Neville won the title.

Great show overall even if the ladder match was a bit underwhelming.


----------



## xOptix

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Also loved seeing that girl with the BOLIEVER shirt behind John Cena being so mad that Neville won the title.


There were two side by side. They looked as sad as all of those Daniel Bryan fans after he lost the EC. Ha!


----------



## x78

JusticeWaffle said:


> Also just wandering where people think The Ascension would be if Kenneth Cameron hadn't gotten himself fired. I wasn't watching NXT/FCW at that time, but it seems people say The Ascension was best when it was just O'Brian and Cameron.


They would probably have been on the main roster by May 2013 at the very latest. Ascension with O'Brien and Cameron was really great.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> My boy Bo Dallas lost the title so I want to see him debut on the main roster very soon. Make him call John Cena "kid" during a backstage segment and he's made for life. Neville looked like a main-event star on ArRIVAL. WWE really did a good job building him up and letting him show some personality.
> 
> *Also loved seeing that girl with the BOLIEVER shirt behind John Cena being so mad that Neville won the title.
> *
> Great show overall even if the ladder match was a bit underwhelming.


I believe that was Bo/Bray's sister, and I assume their mother. The Rotundas are from Florida.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> I believe that was Bo/Bray's sister, and I assume their mother. The Rotundas are from Florida.


That makes sense because she did looked a bit like him. SoCal Val was there too sitting next to them.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

I dig Adrian Neville's new theme. It reminds me of the Prodigy a bit. That really suits him.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Did anyone else laugh their ass off because of that Bo Dallas promo package?


----------



## Cyon

Zayn/Cesaro match was the best match, but that's to be expected from those two. Paige/Emma was also great.

That Bocahontas sign tho...:lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Bo's video package was the best of the bunch. Match vs Neville was real good. Bo's better than most want to give him credit for. He's got something there in the ring to go w/his great work as the oblivious heel. Not the _best_ guy on the NXT roster, but def solid w/the ability to deliver.

Neville as the new champ. Didn't think I'd see the day when he first joined. Excited to see what he produces w/the strap.


----------



## Mr. I

I think Paige's was the most impressive video package, with Neville's a close second. Bo's was pretty hiarious mind ("you are all my friieends!").


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Man, what a tremendous show Arrival was. Great matches, good video packages and a good, small Arena look. Zayn/Cesaro and Shield vs. Wyatt at EC are MotY so far.


----------



## lax5150

Who else noticed SoCal Val behind John Cena?


----------



## Obfuscation

Most of the packages were superbly done, no doubt. Bo's was just too awesome w/his character for me.

Paige's def helped to put over her persona for those who may not know or have forgotten about it. When it comes to her, it's not so much the look that makes her the "anti-diva" she claims. It's more of her rugged style in the ring opposed to all the rest. She showed it in the early portion of the match vs Emma where she was busting out all the vicious strikes. If they let her unleash more of that throughout each match, it'll do her better in the long run so some wouldn't have to always use the same question: _what makes her an anti-diva over the rest?_ Yada yada. One random observation, if you weeel.


----------



## WWE

Just watched cesaro/sayn ( I know I spelt it wrong but my tepid auto correct won't allow me to type it correctly... )

Amazing match, great story. Its matches like this that makes you feel optimistic about the future

Sami can be a great intercontinental champion. Cesaro can be a great WWE Champion!

I remember just a couple months ago... so many here on tis board were complaining about how WWE doesn't have any new stars for the future.


Well...

Wyatt's, Shield, Cesaro, Bryan, Sami?, Paige, Emma

I think they don't have anything to worry about right now


----------



## Obfuscation

The potential is there, but it's also currently here; meanwhile WM is met w/mixed emotions either way. It can always look on paper 100x greater than what it would turn out to be. I wouldn't walk right into the future w/brimming optimism. You'll always be cut down.


----------



## dxbender

How exactly will NXT work for the countries who actually air it on TV? Cause it won't be airing until Thursday on the WWE Network, but many countries do air NXT on Wednesday or Thursday, so will they still be able to do so? If not, then I don't get how they're not mad at WWE for doing that.


----------



## xOptix

I've been curious about this as well - how will what we see on our usual stations differ from what we see on The Network?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

xOptix said:


> I've been curious about this as well - how will what we see on our usual stations differ from what we see on The Network?


I've been wondering this too.

Apparently in Australia we won't get the network until the end of the year, so I'm wondering if I'll still get to watch NXt on Thursday afternoons.


----------



## xOptix

It has already been said that arRIVAL will be aired on non-Network stations in two separate episodes, which makes sense since the event was a 2 hour program.

There were a few weeks of programs that were taped, but I don't believe have aired yet, so I'm wondering if those will be shown on The Network, while the rest of the world gets the broken up arRIVAL events?

After that, though, does everything go back to normal?

Aside from on demand content and a few original shows, being able to see the same RAW/Smackdown/NXT programs on my regular sports station doesn't really motivate me to sink an extra $10 into The Network each month.


----------



## Austin-316

Conor O' Brian Lol!!


----------



## CactusJamie

I'm thinking the WWE Network would get NXT episodes initially, then they would appear on tv a week or two later.

I didn't get to see Arrival on tv here in Canada. There was a best of 2013 episode instead, I think it was the same one they showed for the New Year's break. Renee Young's face was reeeaaally shiny lol. They capped it off with the Sami/Cesaro set up for Arrival. So far I haven't heard any mention of SportsNet cancelling NXT here on tv, or anything like that. I hope it stays on tv, streaming just isn't the same...

The new episode should be on today, and I'm curious to see what they decide to air. I hope it's part one of Arrival, but it might show the episode after that, so I HAVE to get the Network if want to see Arrival (like the current monthly PPV set up WWE uses). Or will they start airing the in-limbo episodes as current, then show Arrival on tv next month? Either way, those episodes won't remain in limbo, WWE will put them to use on the Network, or on DVD or something that will make some $$$


----------



## GothicBohemian

Not having the network probably means those of us outside the US will have to get a bit creative. I have Hulu unblocked, so that was my spot of choice but Arrival is not available (yet?), just clips. I did watch, but not live and picked it up from my, er, source that I use for wrestling shows that aren’t broadcast here. 

NXT is still listed at the usual time on SN360 tomorrow, so I’m curious if they pick up the current show as if Arrival was a ppv or if they fall behind and start airing it in two parts.


----------



## Oxidamus

HayleySabin said:


> Most of the packages were superbly done, no doubt. Bo's was just too awesome w/his character for me.


Bo leaning up against the lockers before the match with Neville is one of the best backstage things I've seen on WWE for a long time.



Thuganomics said:


> Wyatt's, Shield, Cesaro, Bryan, Sami?, Paige, Emma
> 
> I think they don't have anything to worry about right now


Neville, Enzo, Cassady (if paired with Enzo), LeFort, Breeze, Bo (maybe), Bayley, Sasha, are also showing that they can do good. Some of them _great_.

When the Ascension, Rawley, Charlotte, and some others improve significantly, I can definitely see them going well.


----------



## dxbender

GothicBohemian said:


> Not having the network probably means those of us outside the US will have to get a bit creative. I have Hulu unblocked, so that was my spot of choice but Arrival is not available (yet?), just clips. I did watch, but not live and picked it up from my, er, source that I use for wrestling shows that aren’t broadcast here.
> 
> NXT is still listed at the usual time on SN360 tomorrow, so I’m curious if they pick up the current show as if Arrival was a ppv or if they fall behind and start airing it in two parts.


I hope they don't start falling behind, cause being 2 weeks behind will suck.


----------



## xOptix

Austin-316 said:


> Conor O' Brian Lol!!





















How about 6'10", 275lb of Queen's finest?










SAWFT!


----------



## dxbender

Austin-316 said:


> Conor O' Brian Lol!!


Funniest moment on NXT...That's not even Conors funniest moment ever:


----------



## LateTrain27

NXT is on in Australia right now and I'm disappointed that we didn't get NXT arRIVAL. We got the episode after it. Looks like I'll have to go to YouTube or something.


----------



## dxbender

LateTrain27 said:


> NXT is on in Australia right now and I'm disappointed that we didn't get NXT arRIVAL. We got the episode after it. Looks like I'll have to go to YouTube or something.


If they got that episode,then it means all others getting it too,which is great!

I watched NXT from last week already,cause even if it was airing on TV this week,I wanted to watch it as soon as it aired in USA.


----------



## Crozer

can someone give me a link to this week's show? Can't seem to find a link for it anywhere.


----------



## TheJonGuthrie

Its on hulu for free


----------



## chargebeam

Is NXT live tonight or was it just for Arrival?


----------



## Even Flow

Just for Arrival.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Adam Rose OMG :mark: :mark: Entertaining as fuck :lol


----------



## Wrestling is Life

Saw Solomon Crowe & Kalista as part of the Adam Rose party they showed....I wonder if they will actually be associated with him or if they were just extras for that scene. DJ Solomon Crowe!


----------



## Mr. I

racoonie said:


> Saw Solomon Crowe & Kalista as part of the Adam Rose party they showed....I wonder if they will actually be associated with him or if they were just extras for that scene. DJ Solomon Crowe!


They had at least a dozen or more developmental talents, like Becky Lynch, Braun Stowman, etc, in the posse. I doubt any of them will be long term associated with him, they'll probably just use people who haven't debuted on TV every time.

The Kalisto tease was deliberate, though, like a bit of foreshadowing for him debuting eventually.


----------



## RiverFenix

Graves new music blows - at least the singing, he needs something a lot more hardcore/heavy. 

Charlotte's kip up into her finisher was a good little spot. She's still green as grass though and is only getting pushed because of her lineage. With Hulk back in the wwe, how long before Brooke is wrestling Charlotte in next generation Hogan vs Flair. We would cringe, but Brooke vs Charlotte would be a helluva marquee Diva's match at least for any chance at cross over/MSM coverage. 

Graves is a funny, entertaining enough dude on twitter, and is a good looking guy but he's a charismatic blackhole in the ring. Not only does he have none, but he sucks it out of his opponent and the whole match as well.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Graves is a funny, entertaining enough dude on twitter, and is a good looking guy but he's a charismatic blackhole in the ring. Not only does he have none, but he sucks it out of his opponent and the whole match as well.


Ya know, it's weird with Graves because I think there's a huge disconnect in his look and his ring style. When you look at the guy, you think "tough guy brawler," but he gets in the ring and is presented as a technician. Unless the guy gets a ton of mic time (and he should get a fair amount since he's a good promo), I think he's going to get lost in the shuffle.

I've mentioned it previously, but I think he'd be best suited in a tag team, maybe with a bigger guy like Baron Corbin and they could label them "The Filth Parade." They already use that phrase on commentary when discussing Graves, so make it an actual group instead of just calling him the leader of said group.


----------



## KozmicLuis

Guise, I could not watch it and I tried to find the episode on Hulu, nowhere to be found... Maybe I can watch it later.

On a side note, *NXT ArRival* is on *hulu*, but it was pretty hidden on the clips section: http://www.hulu.com/watch/602856
(Use *Hola *unblocker or whatever works for you, you *don't need to be a Plus* member).


----------



## Mr. I

Graves has a great look and is marketable, but he's only decent in the ring and not charismatic. He's got a ceiling.


----------



## RiverFenix

Graves debut should rip off the original Edge pre-debut vignettes and character - 






If not Graves, somebody should - I remember these being so bad ass. Also he should keep/adopt the monicker "The Patron Saint of Bad Decisions" that was used for him earlier in his run. Who was the announcer who came up with all the nicknames for the early talent? Also they used to have damn good intro vignettes/promo's that were unique to each talent - they should bring those back as well.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

so WWE is serious with changing NXT's theme song? Like, it's not a joke? Someone, somewhere, stood up and said "I think we should take our best show's song and fuck it in the ass," and everyone else was like "I totally like fucking things in the ass so...." and that was how NXT got it's new theme song.

"let me describe what that's like....IT'S INDESCRIBABLE!" Neville.


----------



## PaulHBK

Charlotte Flair is a terrible, awkward talker. Keep her away from the mic for now... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Trifektah

Holy fucking shit Yoshi Tatsu is still alive


----------



## PaulHBK

Trifektah said:


> Holy fucking shit Yoshi Tatsu is still alive


Thought i was the only one. I assumed he was gone... 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

Graves is awesome, I'm convinced that the people who don't like him are marks who can't appreciate good heel work.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

What do we want? SUMMER RAE'S HEAD ON A POPSICLE STICK! When do we want it? NOW!

Why did :renee just go WOAT on the commentary? She wasn't terrible before, but tonight she's gone HAM with shit commentary.


----------



## x78

^ She's always been terrible. I actually thought she was a little better than usual this week, at least she didn't distract Regal as much and Riley wasn't there to awkwardly flirt with her.


----------



## cindel25

What in the ever loving fuck did they do to my Leo Kruger? Adam Rose, a raver? I cannot with this company.


----------



## Arthurgos

cindel25 said:


> What in the ever loving fuck did they do to my Leo Kruger? Adam Rose, a raver? I cannot with this company.


I kind of agree but people got behind him almost instantly .


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Adam Rose theme is already stuck in my head.


----------



## x78

cindel25 said:


> What in the ever loving fuck did they do to my Leo Kruger? Adam Rose, a raver? I cannot with this company.


What they did to Raymond Leppan was massively improve his character and career prospects. More entertainment and crowd reaction in that one segment as Adam Rose than in his previous four years as Kruger combined.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So, are they not gonna air the Crowe-Lefort match?


----------



## NO!

x78 said:


> Graves is awesome, I'm convinced that the people who don't like him are marks who can't appreciate good heel work.


I simply don't see what the big deal is. I've never seen a good Corey Graves match and there are much better heels already on the main roster.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

:lol Xavier Woods calling Rusev Ivan Drago. I said that. Now we have to find out which user he is.

Adam Rose cracked me up in his interview backstage. I couldn't even tell it was Krueger at first. Hilarious entrance. 
Sadly, he's basically like a mature CJ Parker (age wise). It's basically CJ Parker + Emma combined (my least 2 favorite people in NXT). I don't understand why they did a 180 on his gimmick. 

Why did Lana change her hair? Sexy as hell before.


----------



## xOptix

Another solid show.

Emma vs. Charlotte
Not a bad match, but not Emma vs. Page I. What the hell was that move that Charlotte used to finish off Emma though? I'd need to watch it again and compare it to some DDT variants, but it was bad ass. Just nutty! She has improved since the last time I saw her. Nothing like using a main roster call up like Emma to give a rub to the other ladies.

Adam Rose vs. jobber (sorry dude!)
A fun new gimmick, although I'm not sure if it'll send him to the main roster. Once he settles into his new gimmick, Rose should do nicely in NXT at least. The match wasn't spectacular, but it wasn't awful. A little bland with not much going on, but it was used to introduce the gimmick, which they did very well by having the party people on hand. I mentioned it in another thread, but he woman at the party who wouldn't smile was Swedish armwrestling champ, Sarah Backman.

Graves vs. Zayn
Fantastic match...for Sami. It's not like Graves did anything wrong, but it was clearly a showcase of what Sami can do. All in all, a great way to cap off a show. THIS show should be 2 hours, and Smackdown should be reduced to a 1 hour recap show.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

NO! said:


> I simply don't see what the big deal is. I've never seen a good Corey Graves match and there are much better heels already on the main roster.


Graves-Zayn wasn't bad, short as it was. If they have a longer match I reckon it could turn out to be decent. Graves didn't really get to focus on Zayn's knee in this match.

Corey Graves is a guy that seems to attempt gaining legitimate heat with the crowd instead of "cool" heel heat. Can't really blame him for that but it's hard to pull off nowadays without coming off as boring (see Randy Orton).


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did they just start showing in-ring action on the big screen? I never noticed that; I always thought they only did the people's theme montages.


----------



## rockdig1228

Speaking of Sami Zayn, he sure does win a lot of matches off of roll-ups haha.

He doesn't really have one established finisher either - he's used the springboard tornado DDT & the Helluva Kick to get pins, so it'd be nice to see him settle into using something on a more regular basis.


----------



## x78

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Graves-Zayn wasn't bad, short as it was. If they have a longer match I reckon it could turn out to be decent. Graves didn't really get to focus on Zayn's knee in this match.
> 
> Corey Graves is a guy that seems to attempt gaining legitimate heat with the crowd instead of "cool" heel heat. Can't really blame him for that but it's hard to pull off nowadays without coming off as boring (see Randy Orton).


Yeah, I appreciate the fact that he's an actual heel rather than a cool guy who people want to cheer over the faces. He's capable of working a much more exciting style, I've seen him doing somersaults and planchas as a face, the 'boring' style is deliberate to try and get the fans to rally around his opponent, classic heel work. I think he gets a lot of criticism because of his horrible tag-team and feud with Neville, which only came about because Kassius Ohno was pulled from TV.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Graves managed to do what all heels should do - he got the fans behind the face (when they weren't before Graves arrived)

I do think he should tweak a few things to connect the dots between the character and the in-ring performance (should the 'saviour of misbehaviour', 'the leader of the filth parade', 'the patron saint of bad decisions' be using that many rear chinlocks and typical wrestling moves?) But he's solid in a lot of aspects that WWE look for. A lot of fans might not like him because he generally works a little bit slower than the norm (as a heel, less so as a face) but that's not necessarily a bad thing


----------



## Romangirl252

I thought it was another good show last week show...I enjoy all the matches


----------



## CruelAngel77

Emma, Adam Rose debuts, the return of Graves! Since the start of NXT Arrival last week this is how I feel on Thursdays now...










Shame on you haters Corey Graves is the truth. Suck it nerds.


----------



## Deppo

I thought Graves did some good work tonight, in promo and both matches. Adam Rose was entertaining, now his music is constantly in my head. Even my two year old son got up and started dancing, I had to give him a Big Ending just to calm him down. The only problem I see is it doesn't seem like the gimmick of a serious contender. Simon Gotch and Travis Tyler were part of that posse, Gotch was sporting a fez. Top work!


----------



## xOptix

CruelAngel77 said:


>


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand now I have Rose's song in my head.

I feel the same way though.

WOOOO!


Deppo said:


> Even my two year old son got up and started dancing, I had to give him a Big Ending just to calm him down.


Hahahaha! As a parent who had a tough time getting a child to go to bed for years (thankfully those days are over), that made me el oh el!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Been humming Rose's theme song at work the whole day :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

I thought the episode was good. Neville and Bo had a nice little segment, and you just gotta love Bo.  "It's Bo time."

It's always nice to see Emma, but I really don't like Ric Flair's daughter. Charlotte, is that her name? Meh. And ADAM ROSE! Damn that was awesome. And was Eugene one of his dancers? Pretty damn awesome. 

Zayn vs. Graves was an okay match, but I hope that they won't make this a long feud between the 2. Zayn deserves better, imo.

Also, THE CALLIHAN SWAG MACHINE!


----------



## xOptix

Ahhh, crap. 10AM and I've already rewatched Rose's entrance twice.

I loved the "This is awesome" chant that came just from an entrance! It's nice to see a crowd give a new gimmick a chance, and not poo poo it right out of the gate, especially when just about everybody knows it's a repackaged Leo Kruger. I'm loving the NXT audience more and more each week.

Also, someone mentioned Devin's work during the party segment - kudos to her. That was better than most of what I see during an Oscar after party.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah that was easily Devin's best work so far. Seemed like she was having fun and really got into the party mood. Her interview with Rose made me laugh :lol


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

So looks like they're gonna air Crowe-Lefort next week. :hmm:

Only managed to catch the ending for the Rose match. Will have to check out the full match later today.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Oh damn......you missed the best part : Watch Devin Taylor try getting an interview with Adam Rose just before his match and his entrance and the crowd reaction. Best part of the show. This is how you introduce a character :clap


----------



## Algernon

I couldn't have been more wrong about Leo Kruger. I thought another gimmick would be a career killer. But this new Adam Rose character got over instantly. It should get him to the main roster now.

Corey Graves wrestles like Randy Orton but the good news is he cuts a much better promo. Something is still missing though. Just can't get excited about this guy. 

Unfortunate that Charlotte gets pushed over Sasha, when Sasha was the one getting the heat from the crowd and the much better talent.


----------



## Cyon

I was initially disappointed that the Leo Kruger gimmick was replaced, but this Adam Rose character is pretty fun, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Charlotte is awesome IMO.


----------



## Necramonium

TakeMyGun said:


> Charlotte is awesome IMO.


Tell me one thing that is awesome about her? Only reason why she is in NXT is because her father is Ric Flair, wrestling skills are average, almost zero personality and just boring to watch in that ring, needs ALLOT more experience in that ring before they even can put her up against Paige for a title match.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Anyone got a vid of Adam Rose?

I didn't watch NXT this week, so I missed it.


----------



## William Murderface

Leo Kruger to Adam Rose is a complete 180 haha, but I'm not opposed to it (Y)

I'm really mad that they changed Corey Graves music though :cuss:


----------



## Obfuscation

Fun edition back to the expected status quo of NXT.

Zayn right in the thick of things following the Cesaro match. Brilliant. They did the right move & I'm down for more aspects to come in the program w/Graves. Good match and more expected to come.

Neville promo ruled from my end. He pointed out all the aspects one could have a problem w/& made no bones about who he is. I like that approach. Not to mention how I actually can see the natural approach he has in cutting promos these days. Compared to any other point in his career, he's turned it around for the better. Bo still on the horizon as expected. One more match between the two; I'm down.

Charlotte stuff is good. Maybe she exactly isn't due to being green, but the Flair involvement w/the promos ruled the world, as did the "Dirtiest Diva in the Game" tactics coming to light. Glad to see 'em use more depth w/the division.

Adam Rose - what is there left to say? Leo Kruger was great. No doubt, but I'm 100% for this gimmick after what I saw on this episode. Don't even get me started on the random Sami Callihan appearance as a DJ. :lmao No words. What a blast. Unsure where his alignment will be. I assumed heel given his past, but we'll find out down the road.


----------



## Punkhead

Adam Rose :clap


----------



## Honey Bucket

Adam Rose >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Leo Kruger

That was fucking fantastic.


----------



## Joshi Judas

All in on Adam Rose. Certified Rosebud right here :mark: :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

I just know I'm not going to like Adam Rose. :side:
Will watch this later knowing that people like this more than Kruger and probably effecting my overall view of the character due to that. :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

I'm almost positive you won't like him Oxi 

But you should, his character was introduced very well and with some slight adjustments in his ringwork to fit his current character, he should do well. Already pretty over with the NXT crowd.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Good show this week. Neville's promo was right to the point,and make me like him most now, and I like how Bo declares that Neville has not pin him, so he can be annoying about that. I don't kwno you guys, but I like Charlotte more than Summer, I see more future in her. The Corey/Sami was great, and that's why I like NXT so much, becaue even in a random match, they made tha Corey have a reason for it, being jealous. Adam Rose was really fun, but that type of character is to risky to become old very fast, I hope the booking will be good for him. The main event was a good TV match, nothing really spectacular but entertaining and solid. 

8/10 this week.


----------



## Oxidamus

"Sasha's Ratchet" chants still :jose
Leave her alone...


I do actually really like Adam Rose. I'm legitimately surprised.
Though what's sad is this seems like another Fandango, if he were to make the main roster with it. Start off promising and just... fall off fairly abruptly. Which is bad for Raymond Leppan, the person. At 34 it's definitely kind of disappointing he's going through character changes. The fact he played Kruger so well and is playing Rose just as well - if not better - just shows he should have really been put on the main roster a while ago.

Entertaining nonetheless.


----------



## Tony

When I first saw Adam Rose, I'm thinking "Is this Leo Kruger?" and was surprised learning that it was. It's a nice, fun gimmick. I especially love that part in his entrance where he lands onto his entourage and they carried him to the other side of the ring. :lol I already like this gimmick better than the South African hunter one (though that was good as well).

His theme has been stuck in my head for quite a while, it's so catchy. :dance


----------



## THA_WRESTER

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> When I first saw Adam Rose, I'm thinking "Is this Leo Kruger?" and was surprised learning that it was. It's a nice, fun gimmick. I especially love that part in his entrance where he lands onto his entourage and they carried him to the other side of the ring. :lol I already like this gimmick better than the South African hunter one (though that was good as well).
> 
> *His theme has been stuck in my head for quite a while, it's so catchy. :dance*


Cooking food, and randomly just started chanting the main chorus(or whatever you wanna call it). Yeah....the songs had the same effect on me as well...


----------



## DOPA

Thoughts on this week's NXT:

*Adam Rose:* Whoever came up with this gimmick honestly deserves all the praise in the world. This was an absolutely genius idea and one that really potentially could have saved a man's career in the long run (I'm not joking). Leo Kruger...let's be honest, this gimmick was going nowhere. It was a character that the man was never comfortable playing and you could tell...the horribly forced accent and laughable facial expressions....everything about the character from the way he wrestled to the way he carried himself...it just wasn't working. It was a character I could see through immediately. In order for a gimmick to work you need to *embrace* that gimmick and character and that is something I never got from the Leo Kruger character and therefore I could never be a fan despite the fact he's a pretty good worker. Adam Rose though....complete 180. Right from the start I could tell this was a MUCH more natural fit for the performer and immediately it feels like he is having a much better and more comfortable time. The video package was fantastic and gave a brilliant introduction to Rose with a really funny interview with Devin (who was also real good in this). Then the entrance....that fucking entrance :mark:. Just brilliant. Super engaging and fun, the adding of the extras was superb, the music is catchy as hell and Rose was a natural. I LOVED when he fell back and had the entourage carry him round the ring :lmao. Fantastic.

The match itself was okay and really was just a showcase of the character. But this new gimmick for the formerly known Leo Kruger turned Adam Rose is one of the best ideas I have seen on NXT ever. Just brilliant and a fantastic start/indication on where this man's career could be heading. I couldn't be happier with a decision WWE has made.

*Corey Graves/ Graves vs Zayn:* So Graves was showcased a lot here. I've never been a fan of Graves and have found him to be absolutely dull in every sense of the word. Whoever said that being dull or boring is a good way of being a heel is an absolute fucking *moron.* As a wrestler you have to be able to *engage* the audience whether it be negative or positive. I feel *nothing* when Graves comes out. I just feel like the life is being sucked out of me. It doesn't help the guy has never been able to draw a reaction positive or negative since being on NXT. Most of the fans there simply don't care about him. He's just there. Having said that I will admit his promo on Zayn/Tatsu was definitely the best I've seen from him thus far. He got his points across well and his delivery was pretty good. Unfortunately as I said, something about Graves just sucks the life out of me and I just can't into him.

The match with Zayn was pretty much the Sami Zayn show. It felt more like a showcase for Zayn than a proper match with the way it was wrestled...particularly from Graves. Apart from the actually really cool over the shoulder backbreaker Graves delivered he didn't do much to standout. The match had a pretty decent little story and psychology wise was decent but never really delved into something more than decent. Not really anybodies fault because of the time constraints but I would have liked to have seen more...and to be honest, there is not one match of Graves that has stood out for me whereas for Zayn I can list several from NXT alone.

*Neville/Dallas:* Actually glad this is continuing. Neville actually made his awkwardness for promos work really well in his interview segment with Renee....by pointing out all of his faults and weirdness. It all felt extremely natural and off the cuff and actually allowed Neville to show a little bit of his personality which was very refreshing. It even made the geordie accent come off well with this promo too. We all know Neville is a fantastic worker and an absolutely amazing athlete but to me he really does lack in the promo department. This episode was a step in the right direction for him.

Bo came out and did his usual deluded character gimmick which was fine but Bo has definitely done better. Not a bad way to start the build for the rematch. I'll take it (Y).

*Emma and Charlotte:* So it seems like the Emma and Paige feud is officially over which whilst I'm sad about I would say is definitely the right timing. It's time to add some new blood into the women's title scene: enter Charlotte. Was it the best choice? eh....not really. This doesn't mean to say I don't like Charlotte. I do actually. She's very athletic and seems to be picking up the in ring stuff quickly...but she still hasn't had much experience and thus is still pretty damn green as evident by her match Emma. The match itself wasn't great...though I did like the finish with the fake injury which added to her character and moniker as "the dirtiest diva in the game".

I do have a big problem with how they are portraying Charlotte however...whilst I did like the addition of Flair in the interview segment because having that family tie/connection does really add to Charlotte's credibility it feels like they are relying too much on Charlotte's heritage of being the nature boy's daughter without letting her develop a persona of her own. I mean even using the dirtiest diva in the game tagline and even with commentators saying she's riding her fathers coattails...I know this is mean't to draw her more heat but I can't help but agree with the commentators and the problem is they aren't making her gimmick obvious to which it is all about her riding the coattails of her family legacy. Especially considering she is with the BFF's which it's own thing completely and the fact she is with two strong personalities in Summer and Sasha.

To me I don't think the time is now for her to be facing off with Paige and I feel as though they need to develop her more before putting her in that spot. It feels like they are relying too much on her families heritage to carry her through to make her seem like a credible opponent for Paige. Whilst the whole dynamic of both women coming from wrestling families is definitely intriguing and adds another dynamic to a potential feud I think this should be saved for down the line when Charlotte develops more. Give Sasha the title feud as she is without a doubt more ready and could benefit from it. Just one man's opinion.

Fun episode overall for me. I can't wait for Crowe and Kallisto to debut as it feels like their debuts are WAY over due on NXT. I know Crowe debuts in an episode soon so I can't wait to see that .


----------



## Rankles75

Don't know why they don't have Charlotte use the Figure Four as one of her finishers, iirc she used it in her debut but hasn't since...


----------



## x78

Rankles75 said:


> Don't know why they don't have Charlotte use the Figure Four as one of her finishers, iirc she used it in her debut but hasn't since...


She doesn't need to copy everything her father does. The Figure Four is a shitty move anyway in all honesty and is totally played out at this point, plus Emma and Paige both have submission finishers as well as AJ and Natalya on the main roster so a couple more Divas using impact moves isn't a bad thing. I really like Charlotte's flipping neckbreaker/bulldog/whatever.


----------



## Arsenal79

Charlotte is green as grass. Her promo with Paige was horrendous (as are most of her promos) and I haven't seen much in the ring to get excited about yet.

If they need a credible heel contender for Paige, it should be Sasha.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Boo that diva's segment. Can't believe it, but I think Sasha was the best in that segment. I was in physical pain from cringing so hard. Unless that was an anti-bullying promo, what the F? 

Love Ascension still. That was a particularly good tag match with two random guys when I expected a squash match.

Bo-cohontas!


----------



## x78

Ascension were easily the best part of the show this week. They look like they've found their niche now that they've dropped the whole gothic thing, that was easily the most I've enjoyed them since Cameron was released.


----------



## Romangirl252

show was awesome tonight


----------



## Oxidamus

Sasha is easily the best heel they have going on NXT now seeing as Summer may not be considered an NXT diva any more. She really should get the championship off Paige really soon but it seems that'll go to Charlotte.

I don't think Charlotte is as bad as I used to think though. She certainly has a long way to go but she's not really that bad. Not on Sasha's level at anything though. :side:

Oh man that Samoan drop botch was horrific. That could have been a seriously good Samoan drop. :sad:


And that S-A-W-F-T big back slap is one of the worst strikes in the WWE today. It gets such a reaction for the chant but it's just a fucking club. Cass should really do something like, I dunno, a few boxing strikes, which would make more sense considering his hardy Queens NY gimmick, or even a diving axehandle or something average. Not much is worse than the backslap.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Did anyone notice when crowd chanted "BO-RING!" to Bo, he raised his fist and said "THIS IS BO'S RING, THIS IS BO'S RING!!" :lmao

BOLIEVE!


----------



## xOptix

Paige vs. Shasha
I wasn't really happy with the match overall. I've seen Piage go before, and it seemed like she wasn't into this one at all. Either that, or they made it so Sasha's lack of in ring ability wasn't apparent. Then again, I've seen Sasha go before as well. I agree with RUSEV, Sasha is the best heel in NXT, and she needs to really step it up. Maybe have Paige give away one of her shirts to someone in the front row, and have it scripted that Sasha takes it away from them during her entrance. Oooh, that would build some heat. Anyway, the match was flat for me, but dat finisher!










I know it's from the Paige/Emma match at arRIVAL, but dayum!

Unrelated note: I'm still reeling over that move by Charlotte last week. Some kind of running, inverted asai DDT (that's the best description I can think off right now). Crazy.

The Ascension vs who cares
The best thing about The Ascension is their entrance music. I'm not a fan of them at all, but then again, there's no real NXT tag teams that can be used to either build up The Ascension, or make them look like credible champions before they lose the straps. I have everything crossed (and a few things shouldn't - ouch!) that once Enzo Amore is back, he and Big Cass are slated for a feud with these guys. 'Zo and Cass as champs? :mark: At least they use tag team tactics, and have moves that utilize both of them at once (guillotine and fall of man). Oh, and that leg sweep clothesline out of the corner was a nice touch.

Mason Ryan vs who cares
What a piece of meat. If Ryan gets called up, I'd instantly put him into a match with Big E. Two freakishly huge dudes going toe to toe. Too bad neither of them has the moveset necessary to carry the other. I still think that Big E should be in NXT. Anyway, your typical jobber match, but at least it showed a few nice takedowns and a pretty good looking finisher by Ryan. I wouldn't be opposed to a Battle of Britain feud between Ryan and Adrian Neville. Two very different styles might make for a good match.

Props to Renee Young for making fun of Tom!

Woods vs. Rusev
I'll get this out of the way right now. LANA!










Ahem. I like Rusev, but that jumping (?!) Samoan drop was fugly!

Unrelated note: Need moar Breeze!

Bo Dallas vs. Colin Cassady
SAWFT! It's no surprise that I'm a huge mark for Big Cass, but Bo does such a good job at being an oblivious douche bag. It's about time Big Cass was made out to be a powerful guy! 6'10", 276lbs. Yikes! Too bad there's no way he could win, seeing how it would diminish the significance of Bo's rematch with Neville. I wasn't a fan of how Bo just bounced back right away after the boot from Cass. Maybe if there was a bit more a build up for his recovery. Meh...

Is it just me, or does anybody else find the "Pocahontas" chants more than a little offensive? Some quick reading hasn't lead me to believe that he has any Native American blood in him, but still...maybe it's just a looks thing and I'm reading too much into it.

Maybe they need to start chanting "Garden Gnome" to Neville and I'll be ok with the Pocahontas chant.


----------



## Joshi Judas

So they scrapped off the Solomon Crowe debut for good?


----------



## Flux

Only thing I got from this show is that I Adrian Neville continues to wear the best shirts. Like, every week he's not in wrestling gear he wears a better shirt that I want more than the last one. GEORDIEELFSWAG4DAYSYO


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I was impressed by Bo Dallas, he did some decent heel-work and carried Big Cass to an alright match (Cass still seems very green in my opinion but in a tag team he would be fine). He seems very comfortable being the "ring general" and calling most of the action.

If he can tweak his character a little bit and display his more aggressive nature in promos instead of always being cheesy, I'd say he should be given a run in the main roster. I enjoy his character of keeping a babyface facade while in truth just being a cold, calculating and ruthless heel.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

where the F was Adam Rose?

I barely watched the Bo vs Cassidy match. Bo Dallas reminds me of Scott Hall, a lot. Probably because they're similar looking and have similar outfits. Didn't think the match was anything special.


----------



## Oxidamus

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I was impressed by Bo Dallas, he did some decent heel-work and carried Big Cass to an alright match (Cass still seems very green in my opinion but in a tag team he would be fine). He seems very comfortable being the "ring general" and calling most of the action.
> 
> If he can tweak his character a little bit and display his more aggressive nature in promos instead of always being cheesy, I'd say he should be given a run in the main roster. I enjoy his character of keeping a babyface facade while in truth just being a cold, calculating and ruthless heel.


Bo v Cass was the epitome of 'average-at-best versus average-at-best' when it comes to ring work.
Both guys have a defined character. Both guys are good at their character work. Both guys are lacking severely in wrestling ability.

I can't help but compare Bo's "ring general" work to Orton's. When they have the control in the match, it goes from any kind of pace to the most abysmally boring pace. Bo's arm-held elbow strikes are almost as bad - if not worse - than Orton's 20 second stomps and 20 second taunts.

Definitely agreed on Cass though. His character work is great but being a bit too cartoonish seems to hinder the progression of both the character and the wrestler themselves. It happened to Sandow, or at least, I think it did.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Quoth the Raven said:


> So they scrapped off the Solomon Crowe debut for good?


fuck this company. :cornette


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

RUSEV said:


> Bo v Cass was the epitome of 'average-at-best versus average-at-best' when it comes to ring work.
> Both guys have a defined character. Both guys are good at their character work. Both guys are lacking severely in wrestling ability.
> 
> I can't help but compare Bo's "ring general" work to Orton's. When they have the control in the match, it goes from any kind of pace to the most abysmally boring pace. Bo's arm-held elbow strikes are almost as bad - if not worse - than Orton's 20 second stomps and 20 second taunts.
> 
> Definitely agreed on Cass though. His character work is great but being a bit too cartoonish seems to hinder the progression of both the character and the wrestler themselves. It happened to Sandow, or at least, I think it did.


You have to realize they are working as a heel. It's not up to them to come up with the exciting moves and comebacks. I thought Bo Dallas did a fine job building Big Cass's comebacks but all Cass came up with was a glorified club to the back and some back elbows. Dallas still sold the stuff fairly well (other than the big boot) and made Cass finally look like a true big man.

I have already seen good matches from Bo when he was put against more exciting talent. Same with Orton and also Corey Graves. They can't carry a face that has boring offense (in that regard they are not really top-tier workers), but they can have a really solid match against an exciting opponent.

If he was busting out all kinds of exciting moves they would be chanting "We love Bo!" which is not the point. It's about time the era of "cool" heels is coming to an end and we are seeing more traditional heel work once again. Of course I do agree that he needs to expand his moveset a little bit and work on his pacing before it gets too boring, but I thought the match was more of an example of decent ring-work vs below average ring-work.


----------



## Leather Rebel

+ Xavier Wood and Alexander Rusev was a nice match. Also, Lana and Breeze just make it better. Shame the botch of the Samoan Drop and the no selling of Wood of the camel clutch.
+ Bayle's segment with Sasha/Charlotte. The chemistry in all those girls rivalry is really good.
+ The Neville and Bo interview was interesting. Bo is pretty good at being a jackass, and Neville not taking his shit is good.
~ Main event wasn't bad but wasn't good either. The wrestling was boring but the development of their characters was good. The ending was pretty anticlimatic, but is good to see Collin not being a complete jobber.
~ Renee is getting better at commentary, but I don't like her style of shine above the rest.
~ The Divas Match has a really bad timing, really rushed at the end. Nothing special, but is nice to see Paige doing that finisher.
~ Sami segment was a little odd, but I'll wait to see where's land. Same for the Mojo shot.
- The Ascension need to development a real feud with another tag. This squash matches doesn't really help them.
- Mason Ryan can't be more uninteresting. Give him a character for God's sake.

6/10. Decent show, but nothing impressive.


----------



## RiverFenix

Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley was a decent enough television match. I liked how Bull moved in the ring, and he does have a throw back look, but more like an '80's jobber than anything to use to try and put over as a gimmick per se IMO. He teams with Simon Gotch @ house show - don't know if I like that idea as Gotch is more a 30's-40's strong man comedic gimmick, so it's not really a fit and I think it takes away from what could be a very different Simon Gotch character. 

Match had too much focus on Rob Gronkowski being in the audience - I get it, he's friends with Mojo and is a pretty big NFL star in attendance. 

Heel CJ Parker >> Face CJ Parker. Still sucks though. 

Damn Corey Graves, I really wanted to see that Zayn vs Breeze. I guess that was the point for heel heat purposes. 

What did they do to Adam Rose's entrance music. Totally ruined it. It was catch as hell before - WHY WHY WHY change it? Really took away from the overall entrance feel IMO and decreases the chances of the Rose character getting over to the level of a call-up as there is no sing-along opportunity anymore. It was all rushed. 

Do we really need a four person announce team? Seems like overkill and pretty ridiculous. 

Match itself was nothing special - Rose is developing more of a in-ring fun character with silly spots and the like, finisher still isn't a fit at all though. Camacho could be a solid gate keeper type talent for the show, but I think he needs a gimmick/look overhaul. If Hunico is full time Sin Cara now, I think Camacho should drop the Mexican Gang banger look/character and become a Samoan powerhouse type with more traditional trunks and boots ring gear. 

Bayley vs Sasha was a solid, if unspectacular match. Nothing to write home about, but nothing necessarily bad about it. Don't know the point of Charlotte's attack on Nattie right before the pin unless it was supposed to act as a distraction to the in-ring competitors or something. 

Main Event of Sheamus vs Aiden English showed that English could hang with the main card super star. I was a big surprised how big English was when seen along side Sheamus, not bulk wise, but he's bigger than I thought. English could fit on the main roster mid-card right now, and deserves a NXT push into the title scene. One thing NXT does very well is different ring entrances that further enhance the character of the talent. I hope upon call-ups that the main roster entrances keep most of what is done in NXT. 

Overall a good showing this week - a lot seemingly packed into the hour, nothing really dragged at all. Worth checking out.


----------



## x78

^ I think there was a copyright issue with Adam Rose's theme, you could see that they dubbed this new song over the top of the original audio. Hopefully they pay up and get the rights because the character doesn't really work without that theme.


----------



## Vic Capri

Decent Divas match. Too much showing off by Bayley though.











Sheamus is awesome. #BrogueTeam

- Vic


----------



## Romangirl252

awesome show tonight


----------



## Pharmakon

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bull Dempsey vs Mojo Rawley was a decent enough television match. I liked how Bull moved in the ring, and he does have a throw back look, but more like an '80's jobber than anything to use to try and put over as a gimmick per se IMO. He teams with Simon Gotch @ house show - don't know if I like that idea as Gotch is more a 30's-40's strong man comedic gimmick, so it's not really a fit and I think it takes away from what could be a very different Simon Gotch character.
> 
> Match had too much focus on Rob Gronkowski being in the audience - I get it, he's friends with Mojo and is a pretty big NFL star in attendance.
> 
> Heel CJ Parker >> Face CJ Parker. Still sucks though.
> 
> Damn Corey Graves, I really wanted to see that Zayn vs Breeze. I guess that was the point for heel heat purposes.
> 
> What did they do to Adam Rose's entrance music. Totally ruined it. It was catch as hell before - WHY WHY WHY change it? Really took away from the overall entrance feel IMO and decreases the chances of the Rose character getting over to the level of a call-up as there is no sing-along opportunity anymore. It was all rushed.
> 
> Do we really need a four person announce team? Seems like overkill and pretty ridiculous.
> 
> Match itself was nothing special - Rose is developing more of a in-ring fun character with silly spots and the like, finisher still isn't a fit at all though. Camacho could be a solid gate keeper type talent for the show, but I think he needs a gimmick/look overhaul. If Hunico is full time Sin Cara now, I think Camacho should drop the Mexican Gang banger look/character and become a Samoan powerhouse type with more traditional trunks and boots ring gear.
> 
> Bayley vs Sasha was a solid, if unspectacular match. Nothing to write home about, but nothing necessarily bad about it. Don't know the point of Charlotte's attack on Nattie right before the pin unless it was supposed to act as a distraction to the in-ring competitors or something.
> 
> Main Event of Sheamus vs Aiden English showed that English could hang with the main card super star. I was a big surprised how big English was when seen along side Sheamus, not bulk wise, but he's bigger than I thought. English could fit on the main roster mid-card right now, and deserves a NXT push into the title scene. One thing NXT does very well is different ring entrances that further enhance the character of the talent. I hope upon call-ups that the main roster entrances keep most of what is done in NXT.
> 
> Overall a good showing this week - a lot seemingly packed into the hour, nothing really dragged at all. Worth checking out.


I agree, Camacho should change both his gimmick and name, this might happen soon. Anyways he is the son of Meng/Haku

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## x78

I like Camacho's current name and character. The last thing we need is more boring heritage/ethnicity-based gimmicks. Really want to see Hunico return and team with Camacho on the main roster, they would be a solid addition to the tag-team division IMO.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Rose is dead without his other theme. Just go back to Kruger now.


----------



## CookiePuss

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Rose is dead without his other theme. Just go back to Kruger now.


Feels like he'll end up being Fandango 2.0


----------



## LateTrain27

Why the *HELL* did they change Adam Rose's theme song? It was perfect and would have gotten super over much easier with it. :cussin:


----------



## Obfuscation

Camacho needs to die. Give me the some of fecking MENG type dominance plz. I'd eat that gimmick up.

And what? Someone explain the Solomon Crowe stuff please. If he's already on the outs...i'm depressed.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wait what happened to Solomon Crowe? They never showed his debut did they?

And Adam Rose's theme...........just why fpalm After that amazing debut, fuck fpalm


----------



## GothicBohemian

Am I imagining it, or did I read somewhere that they decided not to run with the Solomon Crowe hacker idea and are repackaging Callihan in some other way?


----------



## StylinProfilin

Adam Rose lost his soul tonight. The character didn't have IT tonight because THEY CHANGED HIS DAMN THEME!!! IM STILL OUTRAGED!! The crowd was even singing the original one. They need the original theme back. Right now I'm Adam Over it. 


Please please please bring back the original one that I blast in my car everyday.


----------



## LethalWeapon000

Adam Rose suffering from Alex Riley disease, except this time we realized his theme was more over than he was a lot quicker.


----------



## wAnxTa

Why in the right mind would they change Adam Rose's theme? HOLY SHIT! Fucking idiots!


----------



## Genking48

It's really bad when the theme is more over than the actual wrestler.


----------



## RiverFenix

Folks upset about the theme change for Rose tweet him about it - he's really active on twitter with his fan retweets, so he must read his @mentions and the like.


----------



## Oxidamus

Bad Rose change: Theme.

Good Rose change: Finisher.

Why does WWE always screw up the changes? :lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wow Oxi a Byron Saxton sig? Damn :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DisturbedOne98

The new theme isn't even that big of a difference. Stop overreacting.


----------



## Oxidamus

It really is a lot different. The original one was perfect, the music was mostly just the "_oh_".

Now it has changed so that comes in WAY later, and the lyrics are pretty average. It suits him, sure, and the song isn't bad, but it's like changing from something that's a perfect 10/10 to an 8/10. It's not really a big change overall, but the fact that the original was _PERFECT_ makes it worse.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

DisturbedOne98 said:


> The new theme isn't even that big of a difference. Stop overreacting.


Yes it is. What are you deaf? heyh hey hey hey hey hey hey hey is not as catchy or fun to chant.
And his whole entrance was based around the build up of WORLD GONE WILD WHOA then he thrust. Now he cant even do that. He is done.


----------



## cindel25

I love me some Bayley. She is just too cute!


----------



## CruelAngel77

You can thank the Adam Rose theme change to one Ric Flair. The original theme had "Woooo!" in it, and Flair was at the NXT show that Rose debuted in. He probablymade a call to management seeing as the new theme has "Hey" where "Woo" should be.

On another note. Shut up crybabies Adam Rose still rulz.


----------



## Eulonzo

:ti @ that whole Bayley/Sasha match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I thought it was a pretty lousy episode. I don't get hyped by Mojo or his mojo. Sami Zayn got injured and we didn't even get a match. Divas match was boring, cardboard cut out of summer ray is Awesome though. 

Aiden English and Sheamus did pretty well. I really like Aiden English's look for his gimmick, very well maintained. Presumable ending. 

Adam Rose was cool. Same as last week, only he made a mean face this time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

They changed Adam Rose's theme.. You bastards! 

Also, gotta love Bayley she's just so cute and actually a good wrestler too!


----------



## Tony

I'm not digging Mojo Rawley. 

Disappointed that Sami Zayn didn't get a full match but it progresses his feud with Corey Graves, so it's fine.

Bayley mocking Sasha was adorable. 

Love Adam Rose but I didn't like that they changed his theme. His original theme was perfect and it matches his party character to perfection. Such a shame. 

Sheamus/English was alright for what it was.


----------



## Oxidamus

I don't get what they see in English. I like his character now that he isn't singing more often or just longer than his wrestling matches, but pitting him against Sheamus? I mean, of all people who could go against Sheamus... Him? Not Graves, Bo or Breeze, or even Konnor, as more well-established heels? Not Neville or Zayn for a respectful one on one?
English is alright but not promising enough for that kind of nudge, over other guys, in my opinion.

The match was pretty average. English needs a better repertoire. He clearly plays his role like a much less believably aggressive Sandow which does him no favours, and his arm clubs look awkward because of how weirdly thin yet muscular he is, IMO.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Yes it is. What are you deaf? heyh hey hey hey hey hey hey hey is not as catchy or fun to chant.
> And his whole entrance was based around the build up of WORLD GONE WILD WHOA then he thrust. Now he cant even do that. He is done.


Ummm, he still did the thrust though. The song also still has the same drum pattern (or very similar from what I can tell so far), and the 'Woah ohh oh ohh ohhs..." but changed the "Wooo!" to "Heeey!" Big deal. The Wooo part was annoying anyways. Hey sounds better.

Oh, the verses changed too, but they were never really a highlight anyways.


----------



## TN Punk

Best part of last nights ep was Ms. Young dancing and acting like a groupie. :lol!


----------



## DirectorsCut

RUSEV said:


> I don't get what they see in English. I like his character now that he isn't singing more often or just longer than his wrestling matches, but pitting him against Sheamus? I mean, of all people who could go against Sheamus... Him? Not Graves, Bo or Breeze, or even Konnor, as more well-established heels? Not Neville or Zayn for a respectful one on one?
> English is alright but not promising enough for that kind of nudge, over other guys, in my opinion.
> 
> The match was pretty average. English needs a better repertoire. He clearly plays his role like a much less believably aggressive Sandow which does him no favours, and his arm clubs look awkward because of how weirdly thin yet muscular he is, IMO.


I'm not really going to address your second paragraph because Damian is very good at what he does. Having almost everything that made him unique to him taken away and not due to his failure. Though I will say Damian is quite a bit older.Aiden is in development where he has room to grow and shouldn't be judged as they're not at the same stage.

For your first paragraph I disagree entirely as Aiden needs matches like the one against Sheamus to make him more credible. Sure, I guess you could argue Tyler Breeze could've been a better heel to have Sheamus take on which I wouldn't dispute. Though I feel he's doing things of importance on the. Imo. Sheamus can't go against a face when coming down to NXT for obvious reasons and so that rules out Zahn/Neville (though I think Sami gets to go against enough main roster talent anyway) I don't personally like Graves but he is getting plenty of good matches, and Bo is greatly overexposed on the product (expected as he was NXT champ) 

You can't make this same argument for Aiden who has not only been on the roster the least of any of these guys. How many matches has Aiden had were he was given the opportunity to showcase himself against upper talent? Not very often and off the top of my head I can only think of the RVD match. For the most part he has done squash matches or been in a feud against a wrestler who although very over and good on the mic, is very limited in the ring. I want to see matches like this from him and of other members of the roster who aren't fully on display. To see what they really got, because as of now, they are still unknown quantities due to the matches they're given.

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## RiverFenix

Aiden was a solid choice to face Sheamus - because it gave him solid rub just to hang with the former main roster world champion like he did. As I mentioned in my initial write-up, I never realized how tall English was, and how he didn't look out of place in the ring with Sheamus. That's important to help push English up the NXT card, to have fans see him as credible. I remember thinking Rusev was a terrible choice to face Ziggler when Dolph was the guest - but it worked out really well for Rusev. Graves, Bo, and Breeze to a lesser extent are accepted upper card acts and wouldn't benefit from the job rub as much as AE did.


----------



## DGenerationMC

If Gronkowski ever does wrestle a match, I hope its teaming with Mojo.


----------



## RiverFenix

Issue with Gronk is he's injury prone so he'll never risk wrestling until his football career is over, and once his football career is over he loses any one-time match main stream appeal. At most I could see him corner Mojo in a New England area Raw or something down the line, but Gronk will probably be retired before Mojo ever makes it near the main roster.


----------



## Uerfer

Some long ass article about NXT/Performance centre with comments from Triple H, Emma, regal etc.. 

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/lifes...le-emma-dashwood/story-fnizi7vf-1226860179655


----------



## Oxidamus

DirectorsCut said:


> I'm not really going to address your second paragraph because Damian is very good at what he does. Having almost everything that made him unique to him taken away and not due to his failure. Though I will say Damian is quite a bit older.Aiden is in development where he has room to grow and shouldn't be judged as they're not at the same stage.
> 
> For your first paragraph I disagree entirely as Aiden needs matches like the one against Sheamus to make him more credible. Sure, I guess you could argue Tyler Breeze could've been a better heel to have Sheamus take on which I wouldn't dispute. Though I feel he's doing things of importance on the. Imo. Sheamus can't go against a face when coming down to NXT for obvious reasons and so that rules out Zahn/Neville (though I think Sami gets to go against enough main roster talent anyway) I don't personally like Graves but he is getting plenty of good matches, and Bo is greatly overexposed on the product (expected as he was NXT champ)
> 
> You can't make this same argument for Aiden who has not only been on the roster the least of any of these guys. How many matches has Aiden had were he was given the opportunity to showcase himself against upper talent? Not very often and off the top of my head I can only think of the RVD match. For the most part he has done squash matches or been in a feud against a wrestler who although very over and good on the mic, is very limited in the ring. I want to see matches like this from him and of other members of the roster who aren't fully on display. To see what they really got, because as of now, they are still unknown quantities due to the matches they're given.
> 
> Sorry for the long post.


Comparing Sandow and English is perfectly fine. I'm not comparing them and saying "Sandow is so much better, English is just a shit version", I'm saying their wrestling style is very similar - incredibly aggressive and based on strikes with joints and forearms.

The problem with it is, English and Sandow already have a very similar gimmick - a narcissistic person of the arts (English of acting and such, Sandow of English itself [heh]), and they are similar in the ring. It's not necessarily problematic in any way, but because they're already similar in their gimmick, it's hard to not compare.

English just needs something more, something that sets him out from the rest and especially Sandow. Right now his ring work is nothing more than strikes and mocking. I want to stress that I don't think brawling and aggressive strikes are a _bad_ thing (every style has a niche), but he needs to do more to be more unique.

Ideally, in my mind, English would add a SLIGHT bit more aerial or acrobatic things in his repertoire; a simple front dropkick, or a diving elbow (though I recall seeing him do it once or a few times I may be mistaken), possibly a handful of more technical things, and tone down a bit on his strikes.


As for going against Sheamus, I'm totally against newer guys having matches with upper-card stars, even on NXT. Kofi coming and losing to Rusev was even questionable in my mind (same with Ziggler even coming down for Rusev). But Kofi beating him was alright, and expected, though after losing to Rusev it didn't make much sense and made Rusev look weaker than he would if he had lost the first one anyway. Mid-card guys like Miz and Kofi coming and winning is fine in my mind. But a guy like Sheamus? A guy pushed as one of _the_ premier faces of the WWE? It's a bit excessive - especially when English is one of the newest guys on the televised NXT roster.

English' feud with Cassady was great. Their matches were average at best though, but that was to be expected with these guys. Neither are particularly good wrestlers at the moment.
Though I think English would succeed in pulling off a decent, lengthy match if he was given the opportunity to, with someone like a face Tyler Breeze or even Adrian Neville. They should really do these NXT feuds before a one-off rub with a guy like Sheamus imo.


----------



## RiverFenix

Undercard guys get rubs from over guys - that's how you build them up. Two nobodies wrestling each other does little for either, but now you have English being competitive with a former world heavyweight champion and it makes him look better and also Colin Cassady as a result as well. NXT is still a developmental and basically the minor leagues/training school. It's like the best NCAA team is still going to lose to the worst NBA team, or the best AAA baseball team playing the sad sack Houston Astros - Astros' are going to win 9x out of 10 because ultimately the 25th man on the MLB roster was a minor league star at one time or another. 

Very few draft picks come into the pro's and dominate out of the gate, they might need minor league seasoning, or play a depth/supporting role for a cuple of seasons but then break out and become stars. Even in individual sports like MMA, when comign up you lose to journeymen and former UFC wash outs but that doesn't mean you're not a prospect as long as you are on the upswing trajectory of your career - it's a learning thing.


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea, undercard guys get rubs from upper-mid-carders. A guy who is only a few months into his developmental television role against one of the primary babyfaces of the company for the last 3 years though? It's a bit soon. And when you think about it, it's pretty unnecessary too considering he had a match against RVD not long after he returned, and in 2014 I'd consider RVD a part-time legend similar to, and treated just like, Jericho.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

RUSEV said:


> I don't get what they see in English. I like his character now that he isn't singing more often or just longer than his wrestling matches, but pitting him against Sheamus? I mean, of all people who could go against Sheamus... Him? Not Graves, Bo or Breeze, or even Konnor, as more well-established heels? Not Neville or Zayn for a respectful one on one?
> English is alright but not promising enough for that kind of nudge, over other guys, in my opinion.
> 
> The match was pretty average. English needs a better repertoire. He clearly plays his role like a much less believably aggressive Sandow which does him no favours, and his arm clubs look awkward because of how weirdly thin yet muscular he is, IMO.


I see focus. I said I loved his look for his gimmick, and I mean I think it's perfect. Other than that, his in ring is good. He hung it out with RVD and Sheamus (who according to NXT commentators "you're back where it all started for you!" trying to be sly and use some FCW shit). 

I would have like a Konnor v Sheamus match much better :mark: or a Cesaro v [anything] :mark:


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Positive:*

+ Maybe I'm the only one, but I'm digging Mojo. I don't mean that he is main event material, but is a entertaining energetic gimmick. Dempsey moves good but need a better outfit. Also, Mojo needs to change that finisher, doesn't fit him at all.
+ At first, was super pissed for the Sami/Corey thing, and mainly because I wanted Breeze to fight, but the segment works very well. Corey being a bad loser and gaining that heat.
+ Bayley/Sasha was a good match in compare with the actual matches that the divas offer us. I'm an absolute Bayley fan, charismatic and very talented.
+ Sheamus/Eidan was a good tv (network?) match. Love to see Sheamus have some work and not only squash someone, and Aiden was the perfect guy for the style and the size. I was very surprise to be honest.


*Neutral:* 

~ CJ Parker is now interesting, but we need to know if he can keep the attention. 
~ Rose/Camacho was an entertaining match (beatiful spinebuster) with some more development for Rose's character, but Camacho deserves better, and the change of Adam's music was really unnecesary (can't understand even the copyright issue, because a company like WWE should think about that). The guy in the full body suit was hillarious.

*Negative:*

(Nothing really negative this week).

_8.5/10._ Better show than last week, and next episode looks great with the "Vengeance" theme. I'm looking forward it. 

Edit: Thanks* RUSEV* for correct me in some misspelling.


----------



## xOptix

I'm late getting in on this, so here goes.

Mojo Rawley vs. Bull Dempsey
I'm not a Mojo fan at all, and I find him nothing more than a cheap Ultimate Warrior knock off with less muscles and no face paint. His move set is weak, his finisher is terrible, and did I see him use Cameron's Rear View move? I guess if Rikishi can use his ass, why can't Mojo? I would have liked to see Bull squeak out a win a la Barry Horowitz. Oh well. This match was nothing more than to get Mojo out there to the fans who may not be familiar with him.

CJ Parker promo
Not bad. I like the "humanely dispose" line. Fun without being too over the top.

Sami Zayn vs. Tyler Breeze
Stop the "Breeze Tease" already! I wanna see Prince Pretty! A pretty good bit that showed Corey Graves is willing to forgo the moral high road and take the sleazy back alleys to where he needs to be.

Sheamus/Aiden English promo
Stones? Are you f'ing kidding me? Sheamus has a goofy air about him that drives me nuts, but that line was fantastic!

Adam Rose vs. Camacho
Contrary to what others have said in another thread, I think Camacho is a great jobber, and pairing him up with Adam Rose can only help to further Rose's already fantastic rebranding! It's a pity that the right to Rose's original entrance music couldn't be secured, but his gimmick is in tact. He still needs to work on taking his character and transferring it over to his in-ring work, but so far, so good. A solid match.

Bayley vs. Sasha Banks
I know that the crowd loves Bayley, but I've been teetering on the fence lately. Seeing her finally stop putting up the bullshit from the BFFs was great! She won me over when she grabbed Sasha's glasses and started mocking her. The match wasn't anything spectacular from a ring work perspective, but it was still better than most of what's going on up on the main roster.

Sheamus vs. Aiden English
The best part about having English on TV is that we get hear William Regal talk about his man crush. English is a fantastic worker, and held his own to the main roster's golden boy.  Frankly, I don't see what's so fantastic about Sheamus other than he's a pretty big dude with a mean boot. Regardless, I thought it was a really good match that helped English look good and strong.


----------



## Panzer

I don't quite understand the love for MoJo but I must say, Adam Rose has impressed me. He just oozes charisma AND he makes Renee moist. (Y)


----------



## xOptix

Panzer said:


> He just oozes charisma AND he makes Renee moist. (Y)


This post + beer + keyboard = a mess

Thank you, Sir. Now hand me a towel.


----------



## Oxidamus

So, that "Vickie Guerrero diva invitational" has literally every main roster diva in it, including Rosa Mendes? Literally the most forgettable diva today? But no NXT diva possibility? :hmm:

Guess we'll have to wait, but it seems unlikely...


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

I don't see Adam Rose gimmick takin him anywhere, 90% of his gimmick is his entrance (*fandango*), the moment they cut his entrance to save time or the classic "jobber entrance" : he is done. 

To ME Bailey can be bigger than Paige on the main roster, her gimmick is more relatable and down on Earth than Paige, the goofy smile and gestures can make her connect quickly to all the MAIN demographics, and of course she has an advantage: she is american.


----------



## RiverFenix

RUSEV said:


> So, that "Vickie Guerrero diva invitational" has literally every main roster diva in it, including Rosa Mendes? Literally the most forgettable diva today? But no NXT diva possibility? :hmm:
> 
> Guess we'll have to wait, but it seems unlikely...


Well assuming AJ Lee retains all the rest wouldn't have claim to being #1 contender as they all just had their show. Enter Paige...


----------



## PraXitude

I just watched NXT for the first time, and even though it was just an hour, that was a really solid hour of wrestling. If only Raw could do that haha.


----------



## Oxidamus

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well assuming AJ Lee retains all the rest wouldn't have claim to being #1 contender as they all just had their show. Enter Paige...


It seems equally as likely that WWE want to put the title on Tamina for some ungodly reason. It's a decent storyline I guess, but Tamina? :kobe

Why would Paige debut? She's still 21 and still the women's champion. They should debut someone else like Bayley instead... or even Charlotte (sadly) if anyone at all.


----------



## Romangirl252

Tonight show was good...Corey was great tonight...loved the diva match and was so excited to see Bret there with nat...main event was great


----------



## almostfamous

Neville has moves. That being said, moves will only get him so far. Still impressive main event.


----------



## RiverFenix

I find it amusing and sorta sad that Nattie uses her uncle for her legacy chops and not her father. Gotta suck for Anvil. 

Dug the turnbuckle bulldog spot from Breeze, should be one of his signature spots - even if it is ripe for easy counter/reversal. Breeze needs a better finisher - he almost seems to float in his jumping spin kick, and there never seems to be any real impact to it.


----------



## x78

Didn't really enjoy this week's show, mainly because of the commentary. Somebody needs to tell Jason Albert that it's one thing being a face commentator and another just being a one-dimensional cheerleader for the faces. It isn't difficult to find the balance and I don't understand how someone can get it so badly wrong when it's supposed to be their full-time job. And why was Riley randomly a heel, and suddenly sticking up for all the bad guys? That sort of commentary with one guy who unexceptionally loves all the heels and another who loves all the faces just grates on me because it's so basic and intelligence-insulting, it's like something out of the 1980s and there's really no excuse. Totally ruined the show IMO.


----------



## checkcola

The show had some good matches and that's enough for me. If commentary was a deal break, I'd have stopped watching RAW along time ago.


----------



## RiverFenix

Jason Albert is turrible. There is no future there for him - should have stayed in Japan.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Jason Albert is actually a good commentator in comparison to say.... oh I dunno JBL. He doesn't yell over everbody to make his nonsensical point and he can probably say the name "Micheal" correctly. I'd take Tensai/A-Train/Hip Hop Hippo/Prince Albert's commentary over hearing

"MACKEL! MOOGLE! WE GOT US A FLYIN' SOOPAMAHN PAUNCH MAGUL!"

Breeze and Xavier had a good match. I'm not sure where I stand with aggressive Woods that doesn't dance, but it makes sense story wise also you want to show an edge early and not be seen as "Dancing Black Guy" early in your career in the WWE. Just ask Koko B. Ware, Flash Funk, and R-Truth. 

Loved Breeze's run-into-corner-post bulldog. Would prefer a new finisher, that doesn't rip off Candice Michelle. Breeze is an Ambi-turner, he can turn left and right. He's already miles ahead of Zoolander.

Corey Graves new theme is growing on me. I think if he berates the crowd a bit during his matches and promos it would help him get over a bit more. Add more venom to his heel schtick.

Neville vs. Bo was alright. Got really good towards the end, that new finisher looks like something I've made in the WWE 2k14 Create-A-Finisher mode. Something about Neville is missing to me. Maybe something with his look or personality needs to be changed or improved on, because I still don't feel he's ready for the main roster yet.

Almost forgot:

Release CJ Parker. Crowd is completely apathetic towards him.


----------



## Oxidamus

SPOILERS ENSUE:

If there's any props I can give to CJ Parker it's his Booker T style heel kick. That has always been one of my favourite kicks for a long time. Finisher worthy in some places, if he pulls it off a bit better.

Mojo being average as always... Can't believe I'd ever go for CJ Parker over anyone but Mojo really shows, week after week, he's not ready for TV.

:lol Parker going mental after the match though. Did he pull out his dreads? Was that intended? :lol









(_add pls_)

Woods is one of the few guys I'd really like to see have a lengthy match either on NXT or on the main roster. He was over before the "call up" and now he's kinda treated like a jobber? :sad:

Riley talking about how Breeze is an ambi-turner and making the Zoolander gimmick even more obvious made me wonder if Breeze would ever... for some reason... stop turning left. :hmm:

STUNNER. STUNNER. STUNNER. STONE COLD. STONE COLD TYLER BREEZE.








THAT HEEL KICK BROKE HIM IN HALF. :bahgawd

In all seriousness, I agree that beauty shot looked really floaty and ineffective. Usually he does it really well, but Woods is shorter than Breeze and it seemed like he overshot it a bit.


Graves' new music isn't bad. It's slower which fits his character a lot more than the last one did.

But that being said I don't get what Graves' character is. Is he just the oh-so-typical narcissistic brawl-and-sub heel? Anyway, boring match. Can't complain about his ring skill because he's solid but fuck is he boring.


Natalya accompanied by Bret... Charlotte accompanied by THE BOSS :mark:. Seems pretty equal. 

Natalya's matches are increasingly formulaic. Every match starts with the same back and forth mat work, and it usually ends when Natalya somersaults out of the arm wrench.

Also what the fuck was that awkward corner spot? Charlotte trying to be like daddy and failing miserably? It was so awkward. This just proves Charlotte isn't ready for this push that she seems to be getting. It should definitely be going to SASHA. :mark:

Charlotte is simply outclassed at everything she does in the ring by other divas. Summer is so much better at submissions, Sasha is so much better at the character work, Paige and Emma are way, way, _waaaay_ better at all-round wrestling.

:lmao at Bret just looking on in content while Natalya is just snapping Charlotte AND Sasha though.


I guess Neville isn't as over as they hoped he would be after giving him the title. 

There are actually people cheering for Bo over Neville? :kobe
SINCE WHEN?

The awkward referee work in this match... This ref is shit, he was shit before and he's still shit now. He's trying to stop Bo from leaving the ring in a championship match? :kobe:kobe:kobe

I really thought Bo had that with the knees up on Neville's red arrow. That was really believable in an otherwise sluggish match. Although, I enjoyed the dedication showed in the match.

IMPLODING
450
SPLASH


----------



## Leather Rebel

*Positive:*
+ Excelent match from Neville/Bo, althought Neville carried it. This match could it be the only one good of the entire show and still will make it a must watch. Neville's style is just so adictive, I want to see more of this guy. 
+ Nattie/Charlotte was surprisily good. I like Charlotte more and more, and Nattie is a easily the best woman wrestler in the roster. Also, Bret looking boring as hell is always funny. :lmao

*Neutral:*
~ Xavier/Breeze was good, but nothing really impresive. Beauty Shot is very good at least.


*Negative:*
- Mojo/CJ was just terrible. CJ just can't get any reaction, and his moves looks so bad and fake. Mojo doing the Cena and winning at the end. Horrible.
- Corey/Yoshi was boring. Yoshi is a really good performer, I will never forgive his decent run in ECW when he was the number one contender, he really deserves better. I like Corey, but his low style is getting old really fast.

_7/10._ One awesome match, one good match, two terrible ones and one acceptable. Not a bad week, but I miss some promo. Nothing announce for next week so, but with most of the current rivalries over, I have high hopes for next show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Quite liked this episode and the matches too, but Alex Riley's commentary was terrible most of the time. Just have Saxton, Phillips and Regal with the occasional Jason Albert and it's so much better.

Mojo Rawley does absolutely ZERO for me. Plus, he's up against CJ Parker :lmao :lmao Yeah, fast forward.

Poor Xavier Woods. What happened to him that he's a jobber now? It's not like he fucked up on a major opportunity or anything. That shining wizard was great though, and Tyler Breeze was awesome as usual but like others are saying- a new finisher wouldn't hurt. That bulldog through the ropes was sweet.

Been impressed with Corey Graves lately. His theme, his style, his mannerisms, even his mic work, everything gels together well. I like it. That sadistic look when he puts on the Lucky 13 was awesome. Plus, some of his leg screws on Yoshi looked really painful. I like this Corey Graves.

Really enjoyed Charlotte vs Nattie far more than I thought I would. Good women's match, unlike Oxi I don't think Charlotte sucks :lol Bad on the mic, but holds her own everywhere else. Loved the way she did her father's turnbuckle spot, only more gracefully coz of her gymnast skills, and turns right around to a discus lariat by Nattie :lol Flair used to always get hit after that spot too.

Liked the work on Nattie's legs and the Figure 4 as well. Better than Miz :lol :ti

But Nattie just stopped selling her leg injury after going for the Sharpshooter and when Sasha ran in. You're supposed to be a vet Nattie- that was an incredibly rookie mistake to make. She should know better by now. The match was going great until then but that surprised me.

Great main event between Neville and Bo. Wow, Neville is sensational. His speed and athleticism is out of this world, nobody even comes close. That elevation he gets on his springboard forearm strike- unreal. The way he somersaults to the opposite corner at full speed. And that new finisher- kinda like a reverse 450. Just unreal. Bo was great too, incorporated his character into the match really well.

Dug NXT Vengeance. Want more Paige though. No idea why they have the Women's Champion appear so few and far between.


----------



## Oxidamus

Eh I don't think Charlotte sucks, I think Charlotte has improved a lot, but so have all the other televised divas, and they were better to begin with. It's kind of like comparing a 5/10 to a 7/10, or an 8/10. Charlotte isn't bad, but she definitely isn't ready and definitely doesn't deserve it as much as the other divas.

I can understand WWE pushing her considering her age though... Which would make more sense had they bothered pushing Summer when she debuted on Raw.


As for Paige not being on many shows, maybe it's because she travels with WWE, instead of training in NXT? I dunno, I would guess the same with Sami. Both are rarely in matches nowadays, maybe they travel as part of the main roster doing dark matches or house shows? Dunno.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok I get ya. Yeah Charlotte doesn't have any experience before NXT which is why this is the case I guess. But they may have something with her long legs and gymnast background. Her style is really unique and helps her differentiate herself from other divas. She hasn't been a standout but I've never really been disappointed with her work, other than on the mic. She'll get better like Summer Rae did I suppose, plus Flair could really teach her ring psychology.

She'll have more success in the immediate future but I think Sasha and Bayley will eventually surpass her. Really wish they debut Becky Lynch or Alexa Bliss soon- the NXT Women's division is getting thin.

Yeah not sure about Paige. In a way it's good that the champion only appears for big matches but it's been some time since she was in a proper feud. Even having her show up for a segment or as a guest commentator would be nice. Zayn wrestles fewer matches now too, but atleast he is there on the show or being talked about by other wrestlers/commentators most of the time. This frequent Paige absence kinda upsets me.


----------



## Oxidamus

Charlotte has definitely improved. Overall I'm not really against her getting a push, because I can see her possibly going places if she sticks around, but like I said, it seems like she's only getting it because she's from a WWE wrestling family, and because she's much older than the rest.

Although with the current way Sasha is being treated right now, it doesn't seem unlikely that Charlotte will eventually win the title and feud with Sasha over it. Although, it seems more likely if Charlotte wins the title, feuds with Bayley, who then feuds with Sasha (if Charlotte is out of the picture by then).

More NXT divas... :moyes1
Totally agree man. I would love to see some legitimate divas _tag team_ action.

One of the things I wish WWE would be able to do is actually implement a divas tag team championship in the next few years. I'm hoping with the fantastic crop of divas in NXT right now, people will start caring about the division on the main roster and it could get over like it was a little over a decade ago (without the need of glorified stripping of course).

Definitely wouldn't be against Paige doing commentary actually. I think more NXT superstars and divas should go on commentary once in awhile. I can imagine Paige showing she's very knowledgeable about wrestling if she gets the chance, and I can imagine Graves actually being genuinely entertaining if he gets the chance to do it. 

Paige simply needs to drop the title in her upcoming feud. It seems likely she will anyway though. Emma, Summer, Bayley, Sasha, Charlotte or even Lynch or Bliss upon debut, anyone is better than Paige, considering her lack of shows.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I have been MIA from this thread for a while so idk if this has been discussed yet, but I am really happy that Bo has started using the double arm DDT as a finisher. We have all seen him improve so much in the last year but until recently he still was lacking a decent finisher, the spear and the belly-to-belly sucked and that sub move he used on Kruger once seemed to be a one-off. The double-arm DDT is a great move and while it is technically Drew McIntyre's finisher, it seems clear he is never winning a match again, so might as well let someone else use it. Now they just need to give it an annoying Bo-related name. They have been calling it an "impaler DDT" but I don't really like that (plus I thought the impaler was that lifting DDT Gangrel used to do?). Bo-DT? Doub-BO-le arm DDT? I think I remember reading he used to have a finisher called the Bo-dazzler - I think that's a great name in that it's thoroughly obnoxious.

While we are talking about NXT finishers, Sami Zayn could use a new one - I love the Helluva Kick and it was cool when he used the Koji Clutch to beat Kruger, and his DDT is pretty cool, but I feel he can do better. Any ideas anyone?

Also, I know it's dumb, but I love CJ Parker's finisher!


----------



## Oxidamus

Personally not a big fan of the double underhook DDT. It seems like one of those "go-to" finishers when guys can't think of anything unique and effective.

The thing I liked about Bo's powerslam was, in theory, it kind of displays his character. The enemy is kicking his ass, and as they run at him, he just flips them over and manages a 3 count. It makes him seem so much luckier and a bit more opportunistic. The double underhook DDT is just... Really average imo.

Agreed on Sami though, guy needs a good regular standing finisher. Problem with his regular standing finishers is nothing can top the style of his blue thunder. It's one of the most beautifully executed manoeuvres on WWE TV right now, if not THE best.


----------



## Obfuscation

It all seems so simple to just let Zayn use the Brainbuster for a stationary finisher. Nobody else uses it & save it for some of the "bigger" occasions. Still would have everything in his arsenal; the addition would fit well. Duh, it's worked for a decade. _(save for the obvious..I know)_ Especially if he got to debut it on a night where he won the NXT Championship or something.

All of this said w/absolutely no gripes on the Yazuka Kick being his finisher. b/c it's about as legit as you can get. Don't always need the most stationary 'standing grapple impact move' as a finisher for all workers. I'm not picky at the heart of it.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I don't mind Bo's double-arm DDT because he actually puts some effort into it and makes it really seem like a huge struggle to pull off the maneuver. 

However I do agree that the DDT should be more of a signature which occasionally wins him matches while his true finisher should be a sudden move that gives you the feeling he just "stole" one. Perhaps a move like the Rude Awakening could work for him. The man just needs more of a moveset.


----------



## CZWRUBE

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Jason Albert is turrible. There is no future there for him - should have stayed in Japan.


he should have stayed Tensai!!! :heyman2


----------



## RiverFenix

Given Bo's gimmick, he should just use the Stunner or Rock Bottom and claim he does it best/perfected it or something. 

Or give him the Go2Sleep.


----------



## Bearodactyl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Given Bo's gimmick, he should just use the Stunner or Rock Bottom and claim he does it best/perfected it or something.
> 
> Or give him the Go2Sleep.


The stunner!! But instead of claiming he perfected it he should pretend like he invented the move to begin with. Completely no-sell Austin's very existence. And just stay oblivious to it even though people keep pointing it out to him!! :


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Now that you guys have mentioned the idea, I do like for his character the idea of having a "fluke win" finisher. Maybe not in place of the DDT but in addition. I guess the belly-to-belly is OK for that purpose but just looks a little too weak still even for that. It should be something that goes straight into a pin though.

Also, if they did give him the GTS in Punk's absence, they could call it the Bo2Sleep...might be worthwhile for that alone.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Quoth the Raven said:


> Mojo Rawley does absolutely ZERO for me. Plus, he's up against CJ Parker :lmao :lmao Yeah, fast forward.


When I saw Mojo v CJ Parker were starting the show I almost turned it off.

The title rematch was really great. Was that a new finisher too? Such a bittersweet ending from Neville. :banderas

Didn't care for the divas or Greaves match. 

:renee


----------



## The_Workout_Buddy

Adrien Neville was way "cooler" as the frustrated contender; I can't buy him as champion at all; will be better for him if he gets "screw" and loses the title to another heel talent; maybe Breeze or Corey Graves.


----------



## truk83

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Adrien Neville was way "cooler" as the frustrated contender; I can't buy him as champion at all; will be better for him if he gets "screw" and loses the title to another heel talent; maybe Breeze or Corey Graves.


You meant to say lose his title to someone like Slate Randall. He is absolutely the best talent that they have on the NXT roster. Hand him the title for the next year.


----------



## Mr. I

The_Workout_Buddy said:


> Adrien Neville was way "cooler" as the frustrated contender; I can't buy him as champion at all; will be better for him if he gets "screw" and loses the title to another heel talent; maybe Breeze or Corey Graves.


He's had like two episodes as champion.


----------



## x78

Graves vs Zayn was great, easily TV MOTY so far on NXT.


----------



## RiverFenix

x78 said:


> Graves vs Zayn was great, easily TV MOTY so far on NXT.


Not counting Arrival right? It was damn good, but doesn't touch Zayn vs Cesaro. And that's not to take away anything from Zayn vs Graves. Anybody who says Graves can't work or is boring or whatever needs to watch this match.


----------



## Romangirl252

Another good show tonight


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Corey vs Sami is what you get when you put a good heel worker and a great face worker together in a match. I do not think this was the best match they are capable of since Zayn was selling the injury quite heavily, limiting his comebacks, but it was a nice showing of strategy on Graves's part. I have a feeling these two will put on a really great match at some point because the way Graves works compliments Zayn's ability to build comebacks.

Graves's character is very effective, there is nothing likeable about him at all, he is very "old school" and slow-paced about his work but he is also credible and not portrayed as a "chicken" heel.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Pretty good Neville promo imo. Strong and well spoken. I'm super impressed, and surprised. 

I was about to shit on Tyler Breeze, but this entrance and exit were excellent tonight. seems to be getting a face push.

I would always expect people to come for my championship and come at my face..." - Paige. Pretty good video, wasteful promo. She had nothing to say. 

The fuck did Greaves talk about? Wolves in the woods? And I'm a little disappointed with the match outcome.


----------



## Crozer

They better change "Slate Randall"'s name lol. It's horrible.

Shawn Ricker is much better.


----------



## Shenroe

Did Ricker/Randall debuted?


----------



## rockdig1228

Really solid show. Good in-ring action and I liked the backstage stuff. It was a smart way to keep faces like Adrian Neville & Paige on the show (really good promo by Neville btw) and even though I'm not a Mojo Rawley fan, promo packages like that are good reminders of who's still around even when we don't see them week to week. Most of the action prior to the main event was fairly brief so I won't go into those, but I do want to speak on the match between Zayn & Graves. Specifically Graves, since he seems to be a lightning rod for criticism and I'll expand on some nitpicky things that I feel could benefit him.

I don't have any doubt in my mind that Graves is talented and he's got a solid grasp on psychology. However, I do think that his moveset is hampering him a little bit. Other than the fireman's carry drop into a backbreaker and his submission finisher, the only other move that stands out from this match were his chinlocks... and personally, I don't think that's a good thing. I understand that the psychology of the match was to go after Sami's head due to his previous injury, but I think he'd be much better served than repeatedly slapping on a chinlock (I think it was applied three different times here). I didn't really have a problem with the punches & kicks because that all helps tell the story, but his restholds were really killing the match for me. It immediately made me think of 09/10 Randy Orton and that is not a good thing.

And to be clear, I don't have a problem with restholds in general, but I do think they need to be incorporated in a way that furthers the match other than "I need a breather." And it's little things that would really help - for instance, once Graves slaps on a chinlock, instead of just cinching it in until Zayn escapes... how about applying it, releasing it to throw some elbow strikes, then reapplying it? That also helps sell the story of Sami's head injury. Beyond that, I think Graves needs to incorporate a few more signature moves to his repertoire that he can work around, since a lot of his offense tends to rely on punches, kicks, and chops. You look at Orton now and he's got a bunch of different moves that he can go to beyond the typical punch/kick routine - dropkick, powerslam, rope-hanging DDT, front suplex, back suplex, superplex are all transition moves he does on a regular basis and it helps his matches flow much better. Graves hasn't yet developed that and still relies on very basic offense that doesn't help differentiate him that much from the pack. Once he does that and starts to fill in the gaps, I think I'll enjoy him even more than I already do.

I know that's long-winded, but I wanted to explain what I believe could help him develop into an even more complete superstar. I hope the guy succeeds since he can cut a solid promo and he's got a unique look too, so I'm rooting for the guy.


----------



## RyanPelley

This Brodus / Xavier feud is still happening? Guhhh. 
Another shitty match, and a boring promo from Brodus.


----------



## jarrelka

Boring show as it has been for a while now. Bring up Neville and Sami. Bring up Paige. Get the ascension and cj parker the fuck out of nxt cause they suck. Fuck breeze too. And get some freaking new blood in there asap. And yeah fire corey graves.


Turned it off right before the mainevent but ill ptobably check it out later.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

rockdig1228 said:


> Really solid show. Good in-ring action and I liked the backstage stuff. It was a smart way to keep faces like Adrian Neville & Paige on the show (really good promo by Neville btw) and even though I'm not a Mojo Rawley fan, promo packages like that are good reminders of who's still around even when we don't see them week to week. Most of the action prior to the main event was fairly brief so I won't go into those, but I do want to speak on the match between Zayn & Graves. Specifically Graves, since he seems to be a lightning rod for criticism and I'll expand on some nitpicky things that I feel could benefit him.
> 
> I don't have any doubt in my mind that Graves is talented and he's got a solid grasp on psychology. However, I do think that his moveset is hampering him a little bit. Other than the fireman's carry drop into a backbreaker and his submission finisher, the only other move that stands out from this match were his chinlocks... and personally, I don't think that's a good thing. I understand that the psychology of the match was to go after Sami's head due to his previous injury, but I think he'd be much better served than repeatedly slapping on a chinlock (I think it was applied three different times here). I didn't really have a problem with the punches & kicks because that all helps tell the story, but his restholds were really killing the match for me. It immediately made me think of 09/10 Randy Orton and that is not a good thing.
> 
> And to be clear, I don't have a problem with restholds in general, but I do think they need to be incorporated in a way that furthers the match other than "I need a breather." And it's little things that would really help - for instance, once Graves slaps on a chinlock, instead of just cinching it in until Zayn escapes... how about applying it, releasing it to throw some elbow strikes, then reapplying it? That also helps sell the story of Sami's head injury. Beyond that, I think Graves needs to incorporate a few more signature moves to his repertoire that he can work around, since a lot of his offense tends to rely on punches, kicks, and chops. You look at Orton now and he's got a bunch of different moves that he can go to beyond the typical punch/kick routine - dropkick, powerslam, rope-hanging DDT, front suplex, back suplex, superplex are all transition moves he does on a regular basis and it helps his matches flow much better. Graves hasn't yet developed that and still relies on very basic offense that doesn't help differentiate him that much from the pack. Once he does that and starts to fill in the gaps, I think I'll enjoy him even more than I already do.
> 
> I know that's long-winded, but I wanted to explain what I believe could help him develop into an even more complete superstar. I hope the guy succeeds since he can cut a solid promo and he's got a unique look too, so I'm rooting for the guy.


Agreed. I think going after the concussion was hampering their ring-work a bit. The majority of Graves's work revolves around his finisher, which is a leg submission so I would've preferred if Graves had injured Sami Zayn's leg in the previous episode. 

However I feel the point of the match was to take both of them out of their comfort zones since Sami had previously sold a leg injury against Cesaro and because Graves is usually 100% focused on attacking his opponent's leg to set up his finisher. Zayn obviously showed he can sell sand in a desert if he wanted to so there was no problems on his part, the guy is truly one of the best wrestlers to have graced the ring with his presence.

The match showed that despite working a _very_ old school match standard, and that's going back to the 1960's (besides Sami's comeback moves), they were able to keep the crowd and the viewer quite interested in the action. What I would like to see now is them having a match with both wrestlers going 100%.

Graves definitely needs to adopt a couple of more impactful moves which he can execute as a counter to take away the face's momentum, that's the key to Randy Orton's current work. The heel needs to work a slow, methodical pace while he is in control so that the crowd hopes to see the face go on the offense but they also need a few convincing moves to crush those hopes. The fans have been taught to have short attention spans nowadays so you do need a couple of big moves to keep them interested.


----------



## x78

Graves doesn't need moves. He's probably the only guy in the company that wrestles and behaves like an actual heel, probably the reason I like him so much. No doubt he's capable of more varied offense given that he was on the indies, he was doing planchas etc during his face run. His heel style is fantastic though, that was the most invested I've been in a NXT match this year.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

x78 said:


> Graves doesn't need moves. He's probably the only guy in the company that wrestles and behaves like an actual heel, probably the reason I like him so much. No doubt he's capable of more varied offense given that he was on the indies, he was doing planchas etc during his face run. His heel style is fantastic though, that was the most invested I've been in a NXT match this year.


You have to take into account that current WWE crowds are quite unforgiving though. Even Orton has had to pick up his pace a little bit so his matches aren't filled with "CM Punk", "Jericho", "Randy Savage" and "Boring" chants and he is an established worker. 

It's not a problem for traditional wrestling fans but the casuals have been taught to appreciate car wrecks with ladders, chairs and kendo sticks which WWE has only gotten away from fairly recently. You can't really blame them, it's the WWE which set that standard.

Also when Corey Graves happens to work with a face who has horrible offense, for example a Mojo Rawley, it's up to him to carry the workload and make it interesting.


----------



## rockdig1228

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> You have to take into account that current WWE crowds are quite unforgiving though. Even Orton has had to pick up his pace a little bit so his matches aren't filled with "CM Punk", "Jericho", "Randy Savage" and "Boring" chants and he is an established worker.
> 
> It's not a problem for traditional wrestling fans but the casuals have been taught to appreciate car wrecks with ladders, chairs and kendo sticks which WWE has only gotten away from fairly recently. You can't really blame them, it's the WWE which set that standard.
> 
> Also when Corey Graves happens to work with a face who has horrible offense, for example a Mojo Rawley, it's up to him to carry the workload and make it interesting.


Yeah, this sums up a lot of it nicely. There's nothing _inherently wrong_ with what Graves is doing, but he's setting himself up for crowds to hijack his matches. And say what you want about the attention span of today's crowds, but that's your audience and when you're in the ring you are supposed to use them as a measuring stick for your performance. There's a reason Daniel Bryan doesn't wrestle now like he used to in ROH - he understands the audience and tailored his ringwork to garner the best reaction.

Maybe I'm wrong and he'll actually get real heat on the main roster, but the NXT crowd is mostly apathetic during his matches unless his opponent is Sami Zayn. That doesn't bode well.


----------



## Obfuscation

Graves the hot topic again? I think it's settled that he has his style and it works for him. Either you're into it, or it doesn't click for you. No sense in changing it when that's _his_ gameplan. :draper2


----------



## Joshi Judas

Really digging Graves since the post-Arrival NXT. 

Gonna watch the full episode now, but I have faith he and Zayn will put on a good match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

jarrelka said:


> Boring show as it has been for a while now. Bring up Neville and Sami. Bring up Paige. Get the ascension and cj parker the fuck out of nxt cause they suck. Fuck breeze too. And get some freaking new blood in there asap. And yeah fire corey graves.
> 
> 
> Turned it off right before the mainevent but ill ptobably check it out later.


Negative much? 

at leasat :cesaro rocks

When real American's meet:


----------



## CruelAngel77

jarrelka said:


> Boring show as it has been for a while now. Bring up Neville and Sami. Bring up Paige. Get the ascension and cj parker the fuck out of nxt cause they suck. Fuck breeze too. And get some freaking new blood in there asap. And yeah fire corey graves.
> 
> 
> Turned it off right before the mainevent but ill ptobably check it out later.










Haters gonna #StayDown

Pre-Wrestlemania NXT was Squash-a-riffic! I dug the psychology of Graves and Zayn. They sold the concussion angle much better than HHH and Curtis Axel did many months ago in a storyline that did nothing for either guy. A few less restholds for the return match as they are both even on wins against one another.


----------



## Obfuscation

The eventual third match (finale?) should be quality. It's a program that's certainly beneficial for both. Zayn has already hit that level of being BIG among those who watch NXT _(and it sounds like the WWE themselves)_, so seeing him get to continue his status of being great in any element - winning matches or selling injuries to a fabulous level - is the right move. Especially if he's going to be away from the Championship picture while it is Neville's time. On the flip side Graves NEEDED this program. The stuff vs Neville was actually very good if you ask me, but ultimately did nothing much for Graves other than to be a good heel to give Neville a road block until he finally got the rematch vs Bo. Now Graves has a program suited to put him over, establish his role as the high level credible heel that he was originally trying to be. What better babyface to help put over your work than Zayn? Good stuff on all aspects.


----------



## Screwball

Somebody give that Sami guy an Oscar already. Graves is growing on me, I have to admit. I'm liking The Ascension a little more these days, Viktor acts rabid and Konnor is a beast but the lack of decent competition is an issue, it's pretty embarrassing how shallow the tag-team division is at the moment.


----------



## The Philosopher

Paige: "I always knew I was going to have some kind of competition, or some people trying to come in my face"

laughed hard at that line because my mind is in the gutter when it comes to Paige


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Wasn't really sure where to post this so it goes here?

Sasha Banks, Charlotte and Alexa Bliss in the triple H entrance:










Pretty rad!


----------



## Screwball

^ I was too busy checking out the Shao Kahn get-up to notice at first, all it needed was Haitch wielding a giant shovel hammer and he'd be set, but pretty cool for them nonetheless.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That's legit. I love Triple H entrances, glad to see Triple H is really getting the most out of NXT people.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm pretty sure NXT raped the shit out of RAW tonight, and it was brilliant. :mark:

Rusev's debut, Paige's debut/title win, Adam Rose & Bo Dallas vignettes, The Shield ending RAW (I know technically they're not from NXT but oh well), etc.


----------



## Romangirl252

Paige was awesome...glad she took AJ tittle


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

It's like all my NXT dreams are coming true except for Zayn (yet) NXT invasion people. So proud of those guys.

The Shield, Wyatts and Cesaro paving the way, I hope they hit it out of the park.


----------



## Screwball

Yeah, Zayn's a little late for the party, funny because he's one of the most ready ones down there.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Hoping for more Bo vignettes with him spewing corny stuff in the weeks to come :lmao

The Adam Rose vignettes were great.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Quoth the Raven said:


> Hoping for more Bo vignettes with him spewing corny stuff in the weeks to come :lmao


They need to make him so incredibly annoying that the mere proximity of him near a mic results in Jillian Hall lvl boos whenever she decided to try and sing....


----------



## Obfuscation

Love how Adam Rose is already going to be main roster bound. I'm for it. He's been in developmental so long and the grasp on the new character already seems firmly in place. Why not? The whole aura around the company these days is "the new era of superstars" are coming in or moving up, why not add him to the list? Bo Dallas is a natural choice. He's lost the Championship & his rematch. That's the usual progression for the then top dog to move on up to the main roster. He's ready. Can't wait to see that gimmick on a flagship WWE show.


----------



## RiverFenix

Zayn's problem is he's basically NXT's Daniel Bryan. He really has no gimmick or character hook for the larger wwe main audience other than he's a nice guy who can wrestle really good and that latter part couldn't be displayed in three minute Raw matches by a rookie. 

He'll need a debuting angle where he's somebodies brother, boyfriend, childhood best friend or something.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Zayn's problem is he's basically NXT's Daniel Bryan. He really has no gimmick or character hook for the larger wwe main audience other than he's a nice guy who can wrestle really good and that latter part couldn't be displayed in three minute Raw matches by a rookie.
> 
> He'll need a debuting angle where he's somebodies brother, boyfriend, childhood best friend or something.


Bryan's not doing too badly.


----------



## Obfuscation

And Xavier Woods was debuted as someone's "friend" too. Yeah...not the best road to be debuted on it seems.


----------



## Eulonzo

I would've preferred Tyler Breeze over Adam Rose but isn't Adam like 34? :lol I guess it's better to call him up now than to wait until he gets any more older, regardless if he just debuted this new gimmick. And this is random, but for some reason, something about his face gives me a Val Venis vibe.

& Bo Dallas will do wonderful, at least in terms of heel work. I don't think he's that good in the ring, though.

And did anyone notice the BFFs were the chicks in Triple H's entrance at WM XXX? Charlotte said on her Instagram that the one on the left (although on camera it looked like the right) that she was in it, and considering Sasha always has the red lipstick, i'm pretty sure that was her on the top right. Don't know about the other one on the bottom right, though. That couldn't have been Summer Rae.


----------



## RiverFenix

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Bryan's not doing too badly.


My point being that role is already filled by the current world champion and the wwe is not going to water down Bryan by bringing in largely carbon copies.


----------



## Eulonzo

HayleySabin said:


> And Xavier Woods was debuted as someone's "friend" too. Yeah...not the best road to be debuted on it seems.


And wasn't Justin Gabriel Matt Hardy's friend/rookie, as well? Boy did that get him far.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Eulonzo said:


> I would've preferred Tyler Breeze over Adam Rose but isn't Adam like 34? :lol I guess it's better to call him up now than to wait until he gets any more older, regardless if he just debuted this new gimmick. And this is random, but for some reason, something about his face gives me a Val Venis vibe.
> 
> & Bo Dallas will do wonderful, at least in terms of heel work. I don't think he's that good in the ring, though.
> 
> And did anyone notice the BFFs were the chicks in Triple H's entrance at WM XXX? Charlotte said on her Instagram that the one on the left (although on camera it looked like the right) that she was in it, and considering Sasha always has the red lipstick, i'm pretty sure that was her on the top right. Don't know about the other one on the bottom right, though. That couldn't have been Summer Rae.


Sasha Banks, Charlotte and Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

No NXT today?


----------



## Romangirl252

its only Wednesday... it comes on tomorrow night


----------



## Jerichoholic274

NXT this week was awful.

The opener, Adam Rose VS Birch? I think, gave me more reasons to miss Leo Kruger. To me, Rose looked awkward as hell(Thought admittedly it may have been the fact that he was waving his arms around like a nutter) and his new finisher, the pointed elbow, while a solid move in his arsenal, can't be bought as a finisher. They'll probably name it the 'RoseThorn' or something.

Bayley/Sasha was alright. I like both of them.

Mojo/Lefort was a horrendous squash, probably because Rawley couldn't handle anything else. Mojo is seriously a stain on wrestling's underpants. I like Lefort's selling though, and his attire is really unique.I'm also glad to see an actual powerbomb used instead of a counter to something by Clay.

The main event proves everything I've ever said about Boob. He shouldn't get called up at all, and Gabriel needs to be featured more. I counted THREE match stalling botches by Bo's incompetence, in a ten minute match. This guy is meant to be a prospect?
On the other hand, Gabriel showed again why WWE needs a Cruiserweight title. One of the most underrated workers on the roster.

4/10-Sasha's hot, I miss kruger, Mojo sucks ass and we need more Gabriel.


----------



## Obfuscation

Gabriel is enhancement talent. He's good for what he needs to do and there's nothing wrong w/that. Could honestly be featured more, tbhayley. That's about the only drawback out there.


----------



## captainzombie

This is so little, but I miss this show being on Wednesday nights. I feel its too much on Thursdays with Impact also being on.


----------



## Romangirl252

^I agree...I've been watching impact on the tv and nxt on the computer at the same time


----------



## cindel25

Bo gave us cookies? Umm I didn't get any


----------



## Daiko

Bo turned me into a newt.


----------



## Romangirl252

Poor Bo


----------



## x78

Garbage show. Mojo Rawley, Jason Albert, Brodus Clay and Justin Gabriel = no buys. Sasha vs Bayley was ok but we've seen it so many times before, and the rest was trash. Probably the worst episode of NXT since it started.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Was looking forward to NXT but after seeing that all-star line-up of matches I think I'll pass on it.


----------



## xOptix

LOL @ Bo!

I gave you cookies!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn NXT has not been that good ever since ArRival.. Hopefully it gets better soon.

But I gotta say that Bo was freaking awesome this week. 

"THIS STINKS!!"


----------



## Obfuscation

Not counting this week's b/c I haven't seen it yet, the last two weeks gave me some great matches - Neville vs Dallas & Zayn vs Graves - and the rest been on par w/the type of entertainment I expect. Divas are a bit stale and I skip anything Mojo Rawley, but other than that, the program is still quite a bit of fun. I see no dip in quality like where it was clearly coasting earlier this year until Arrival.

CJ Parker going heel leaves me in a tizzy most of the time. Just too bad who's he working vs atm. As long as I get a promo I'm copacetic. Knew that the heel hippie would rock. Have I said this before? Probs too much. I just like seeing it click. Nobody likes a hippie.


----------



## xOptix

Looks like we'll get to see Oliver Grey again, but sadly, that's balanced out by the Great Khali.


----------



## december_blue

Don't give up on NXT. I believe we get Dillinger and Jordan next week!


----------



## RiverFenix

Terrible show this week. Best part was the Graves backstage interview bit that lasted all of 30 seconds. 

Adam Rose's new finisher is a second rope elbow drop ie one of Bret Hart's classic string of set-up moves? And no way wwe will have the party entourage entrance for him either, outside possibly of his debut IF they wait to have it when Raw is in Florida (are they any time soon?). Rose needed AT LEAST another 6 mos to properly develop this new character, especially in-ring where it really needs refinement, hell who am I kidding, needs a lot of work. 

Burch deserves to be getting pushed at this point. He's paid his dues as non-descript enhancement talent for the upper card NXT guys, he deserves to be pushed and win matches now - let the next wave of NXT call-ups to television play the no-character/gimmick jobber role. 

Mojo Rawley matches = Groundhog Day

Bayley vs Sasha again and again and again...

Weid way to redebut Oliver Grey, in a clunky nonsensical backstage segment that seemed to be missing portions. Or was is booked to have to be the least amount of words as possible as some sort of developmental test to show value of television time and every word mattering? Equivilent to the elevator pitch or twitters 140 character limit?

I'll admit I checked out before the ME when Bo was whining in the ring - rest of the show put me in a bad mood I guess and Bo was doing nothing for me in that segment. I'll go back later maybe to watch the actual match as Gabriel is a good worker.


----------



## Genking48

Implying I watch NXT to see CJ Parker Justin Gabriel, Brodus Clay or Mojo Rawley, pretty uninteresting show apart from a few (very few) bright spots.


----------



## Screwball

If I wanted to see Brodus and Gabriel, I'd watch Superstars. Some decent moments, but not enough to save this show, a shame because NXT is usually a lot better than this. Hopefully, things get better next week.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

*Adam Rose*

Re: his entrance on Raw and Smackdown, I don't see any reason why they wouldn't be able to duplicate it to some degree - just bring all the weird costumes everywhere and get the road crew or the arena workers to do it. If you are a member of the ring crew who is there anyway, or even if you worked concessions or some shit at an arena, and they were like "We'll give you 10 bucks to put on this inflatable fat suit and come be on TV for a minute," I feel pretty confident they'd have their set of partygoers soon enough. Plus a lot of them wear masks and shit, so put the jobbers to work too. They apparently went ahead and painted an entire bus with the Exotic Express logo, they are not gonna cheap out on the thing that made him over more than anything else.

I do think the gimmick could use another month or so to bake to perfection as it were, because it seems like he is still in a phase of trying different things out, but then again he has been doing the gimmick at house shows for almost 6 months now. 

Most important thing that needs to be addressed is his finisher. He's got cool moves - yes when you see that spine buster you think Leo Kruger, but it is just so damn good, who cares. I feel the same way about the Slice, really, especially with the new setup gyrating strangely in the corner, but it is not an appropriate finisher. This one he did on this episode, come on man, first of all as someone already mentioned that is one of Bret Hart's 5 moves of doom, meaning it is thoroughly ingrained in everyone's mind as a set-up maneuver. Furthermore, Curtis Axel does it as a mid-match move all the time (though its entirely possible we will never see him execute it on TV again, that dude is going nowhere fast).

I think that the move should be something kind of fun, to go with the character, so something off the top rope is a good start. But it's also gotta look like it could put you down. Thus, I think that with CM Punk gone, Rose should pick up the Macho Man top rope elbow drop. Yeah we're used to Punk getting 2 counts off it, but his looks shitty. We're used to Shawn Michaels getting 2s off it as well but let's forget about that for a moment and remember all the guys Macho pinned with the move. Any other ideas for a new Rose finisher? I've seen him do a nice top rope splash before too, that is an option as well...


----------



## rockdig1228

I think a Cannonball Senton from the second or top rope could work, especially if he sets the move up with a "Cannonballlllll!" shout before jumping. Plus, you could still use his "Choo Choo!" clothesline as a setup move.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

rockdig1228 said:


> I think a Cannonball Senton from the second or top rope could work, especially if he sets the move up with a "Cannonballlllll!" shout before jumping. Plus, you could still use his "Choo Choo!" clothesline as a setup move.


Love it!!


----------



## DirectorsCut

Papercut you make some good points. I just think I should point out that the bus doesn't look it has been painted but instead has been wrapped. (Costs less to do, is easily apply able, and can also be removed quickly) But the point still stands that they got him a touring bus to debut which leaves one to assume that they aren't going to spare any expense with the character. I just wonder in what capacity that tour bus will be used for besides his debuting vignettes? Either way I like the image they're projecting with Rose.


----------



## Tony

An alright show. Adam Rose was fun, Bayley vs. Sasha was nice, Bo's "Occupy NXT" attempt was hilarious and he had a solid match with Justin Gabriel. Hopefully next week will be better with the continuation the Zayn/Graves rivalry.


----------



## mrbubble

My opinion about the show:

Adam Rose is an amazing character but he needs to translate the gimmick into the ring more with more funny or unique moveset

Divas match was pretty good, Sasha and Bayley are good workers, they got me intrested even if they fought a lot recently. However Nxt needs to add some depth to their divas division and go along with new feuds.

Mojo Rawley is an interesting character and seems to be good on the mic but his matches are so painful to watch. No in ring psychology, no moveset, stupid squash matches that end with a stupid finisher. He needs a lot of work before being the top face of Nxt.

Why the hell is Lefort not managing a big name already. He has charisma but is so directionless right now...why? I hope they make him manage a good upcoming tag team.

Next week, Brodus vs Neville and Khali vs Parker...ouch, it will suck.
I don't get Grey's new gimmick but im looking for his return to see what this kid has to offer as a single competitor.

Bo was awesome, this guy is very talented.

Maint event was ok, Bo made it better with his funny facials expressions. Gabriel was meh. He has sweet fuckall charisma and can't connect with the crowd. With Kofi, Rollins, Neville, Kidd, Bourne and Zayn, do we need him? Because all he got is some cool high flyers moves.


----------



## RiverFenix

rockdig1228 said:


> I think a Cannonball Senton from the second or top rope could work, especially if he sets the move up with a "Cannonballlllll!" shout before jumping. Plus, you could still use his "Choo Choo!" clothesline as a setup move.


Tweet this to Rose, he reads his @mentions because he retweets a lot of stuff from fans.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tweet this to Rose, he reads his @mentions because he retweets a lot of stuff from fans.


I'm not a Twitter user, so anyone else is free to share it. I claim no ownership on it haha


----------



## Obfuscation

Got no objections w/Rose working his normal style. Plenty of times you can be a character as an overall package, but inside the ring they turn out to be "all business". Just b/c the guy likes to party 24/7 and is a babyface, doesn't mean he still can be a bit rough when he works. Not like he hasn't added some themes from his character into matches as it is. The see-saw kick bit vs Camacho springs to mind.


----------



## Hourless

This was a boring NXT same old same old I don't see why people are praising it. Mojo Rawley is so one dimensional I havent seen him have one competitive match and he squashes a guy in 30secs with the worst looking finisher in the business I dont find anything special about him; he looks like a wannabe Ultimate Warrior. Adam Rose is getting over with the fans with his theme song and thats pretty much it and by the looks things he's gonna be in the main roster very soon which I find odd considering his character has only been on NXT TV for like a month. Then I saw CJ Parker Vs The Great Khali happening next week,the match will probably last shorter than khali making it to the stage to the ring. Now the womens match, no Paige or Emma once again; the womens division is looking bad for the 1st time in awhile Bayley and Banks tried to put on a unique match but you can tell both women are no way near the class of Emma and Paige. Bo dallas's segment was good, the match wasn't Justin gabriel needs to go away his time is done. Also forgot about Clay/Neville why is this feud even happening? Clay got no where in the main roster now we gotta this fat dinosaur go after the title on nxt? Why can't they use Corey Graves he took out Sami Zayn why not incorporate that into a 3 way title feud; don't understand the direction any of these wrestlers or storylines are going.


----------



## NeyNey

Just watched Bo Dallas trying to occupy NXT :lmao :lmao :lmao

"_Let's go Bo... Let's go Bo... WHHHYYY..._" 

FUCKING AWESOME! :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

All but the Tag champs are from NXT (nexus) :mark:










I just realized this.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Hourless said:


> Bo dallas's segment was good, the match wasn't Justin gabriel needs to go away his time is done.


Are you trying to blame that shit match on Gabriel? despite everything bad going on in the match being Bo's fault?


----------



## CruelAngel77

He gave you cookies.


----------



## Eulonzo

rockdig1228 said:


> I'm not a Twitter user, so anyone else is free to share it. I claim no ownership on it haha


Just did for the hell of it. unk2


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Average NXT this week.

Big Cass/English was decent, but the problem I have with both these guys, and alot of guys on NXT now, is that they aren't engaging in the ring. Neither have vast movesets that can wake up the crowd. So, while it wasn't an awful match, it was a little boring. I liked the finish though.

Camacho/Grey went too short, but reminded me why I see a future in Grey. 6'2, in great shape, and Excellent technical wrestler and is good looking to boot. He should go heel and take on Neville.

Ascension/whoever they faced was another squash. My only problem with Ascension is that they pull the same shit every match. I want them mix it up a bit. Viktor is a really underrated worker, so I know they can.

I refuse to talk about Khali/Parker except for 'GLOBAL WARMING'

Jordan and Dillinger/Corbin and Fulton wasn't much. I think they're trying to make Jordan and Dillinger the new face tag team, but it won't work. Neither are anything special. The only upside to either is Jordan's dropkick. Corbin on the other hand, has come along really well. I'd like to see him tag with Graves as his bodyguard. It'd get Graves out of singles competition so we won't have to watch his boring singles work. 

Neville/Clay wasn't bad, it was a classic monster overpowering the underdog match. Nothing particularly special about it though.

5 out of 10. 

Who's the chick doing interviews? she's fit.


----------



## ExplicitAmbrose

Good to see they are finally debuting a new tag team. I wanted that Grey/Burch English tag team more but hell, they need any kind of team ASAP now that The Acension are moving up to the main roster.

Also, they need to find the bitch that keeps screaming and kill her.


----------



## Mr. I

Where are you seeing NXT so early? I was under the impression it's not airing until after its Thursday night Network airing now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Ithil said:


> Where are you seeing NXT so early? I was under the impression it's not airing until after its Thursday night Network airing now.


I'm in Australia. We get it Thursday at 3:15. We're a day ahead of America and don't have the Network.


----------



## RiverFenix

I dug the show this week. Nothing must-see, just a solid, unspectacular wrestling show. 

Colin Cassady is going to be a player in the business (assuming he's under 30yo) - he's really stepped up his game lately and as bad as it sounds the injury to Enzo might have been a blessing in disguise for him. And now that Enzo is back training at the performance center we're probably one tapings removed from their re-teaming and with Ascension due for a call-up, Enzo/Big Cass could be the new tag division centerpiece. Cass really upped his intensity, and is working a more hard-hitting physical style that a man his size should, while his body type offers him agility for other bigmen can have. He could be a future World Heavyweight Champion. Can't say I'm the biggest fan of his stereotypical New Yorker gimmick though, but one of the reasons I love watching NXT is seeing the marked improvement of the talents week in and week out. 

Aiden English more than held up his end of the match as well, it just worked for me. And being over 6-7 minutes both were extended longer than usual and neither looked lost or offered any dead or clunky spots. The ending was executed soundly and the right person won, and Cass even in jobbing got a "push" from it being a roll-up as opposed to eating the finisher or tapping out as he has in his most recent matches. 

The Breeze "interview" is proof positive that you can have solid character development in 30 seconds of television time. Fun little segment that served a purpose. 

Reading the spoilers of this episode I was perturbed with the idea that the returning Oliver Grey jobbed to Camacho, but watching it play out in this episode, it actually made sense. Regal's commentary went a long way into making me okay with the decision - selling the ring rust aspect Grey would be dealing with and the newfound focus of Camacho after feeling he was embarassed by Adam Rose a couple weeks earlier. Camacho was once FCW champion IIRC, so he did have the faith of the developmental powers that be at one time. He looks to be in killer shape, and much like Cassady really upped his intensity in his demeanor and in-ring execution. I don't know if Regal was ad-libbing winked acknolwedgements to the smarks when he called Camacho a savage in the ring or if he's laying the ground work for a pending gimmick change for Camacho but partnered with the sweet running Samoan Drop finisher and could we see the Son of Meng/Haku drop the Mexican Thug gimmick? I don't know if that would be the smartest decision given The Uso's and especially Roman Reigns placement already on the main roster, though I guess if he was more Meng/Haku stereotypical Samoan Savage (ie like Umaga) and less regular dudes who are just proud of Samoan heritage (or in the case of Reigns, barely acknowledged as relevant at all) maybe there is a spot for it. Or Hunico could return when the Sin Cara gimmick is phased out once and for all and Camacho/Hunico can ride again (figuratively, hopefully not literally - leave the low ride bicycles on the scrap heap of bad ideas). 

Can't really say much about Olli Grey other than I'm glad to see him back healthy and he looked to be in killer shape himself. I hope he gets his win back from Camacho - but understand Camacho needs to win some matches to be able to give rub to up and coming developmentals otherwise he'll be largely a waste like Yoshi. 

Word of the week is "Intensity" as Ascension brought it like they regularly have been, but even amped up further. Glad it wasn't no-name jobbers but signed developmentals as their competition this week because fans tired of the squashed cheering for the nobody jobbers was part of the problem with Ascension matches/development. I would like to see them work competitive matches though to see what they can actually offer in non-squashes. 

I refuse to watch CJ Parker segments - and I don't apologize for it. He's the absolute drizzling shits as a character. 

Sami is a natural on the mic, so relaxed and non-self aware it's crazy that was wasted as Generico. 

I know the match was supposed to be a showcase for the debuting tag team of Jordan and Dillenger but Corbin and Fulton were more impressive - those are some big dudes. And Tye Dillenger is one of those guys who just seem to be made to be heels. He just seems so forced and out of place playing the baby kissing pretty boy face. I've been high on JJ in the past, but came away wholly unimpressed this week, save his sweet high dropkicks. No chemistry between Jordan and Dillenger either and I don't think they'll ever be able to even fake it to any success. Jordan should team with another amateur wrestler in a ammy wrestling centered Minnesota Stretching Crew type gimmick (Lesnar and Benjamin in OVW) - Sawyer Fulton, Angelo Dawkins, Travis Tyler, Cal Bishop and Chad Betts all were college wrestlers who could thus fit in the team. Dillenger should do a Patrick Bateman/American Psycho type gimmick. 

Main event served it's purpose - gave newly minted champ Adrian Neville a name to get the rub off of while establishing the new character for the former Funkasaurus. Neville is a small man (relatively of course) and will need to work the underdog style so working with Clay is good practice for him. Will be interesting to see who Neville's first developmental title feud is with - who is the most over heel? Graves next in line after Zayn puts him over on his way out to the main roster?


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Thoughts on this week:

Not one of the best episodes but overall I liked the emphasis on feuds and on some new guys.

Liked seeing Cass/English continue their program, its much better than just having either one squash a jobber, and hopefully this whole storyline of Aiden constantly getting over on Cass will end with Cass finally picking up that elusive W. At the same time, I have come to realize why they have not pushed him strong in-ring, he seems competent but very limited. He's improving of course - I liked the SAWFT chant leading to a running big boot better than the underwhelming forearm smash he had used in the past. We also got a glimpse of his finisher - I forgot I had ever even seen him hit it until he tried in on Aiden twice and it got blocked (it's supposed to be a sit out swinging side slam), now I recall he did use it once before. Good heel work from Aiden as ever, god I want Cass to beat the hell out of him...this may be stuff we've seen before but it's still a legit feud between 2 legit NXT guys and that's what we need more of.

It was weird how they kind of marginalized Oliver Grey, I guess they do not have big things in store for him. I would like to see the teaming with Burch they have been doing on house shows, otherwise he doesn't seem like he'd have much going on. Camacho we always kind of sleep on but he's actually pretty good, it's just too bad for him that his ceiling at the moment is "jobber to the up and coming stars." 

On the backstage stuff: Breeze's little bit was great. Bo's was even better - I was wondering how he was gonna explain last week and the bit about his Bo-lievers being too law abiding to storm the ring was perfect. Charlotte/Sasha promo, I've gotta say I'm really impressed with how Charlotte has come along, she was actually really good in this promo, turning her heel seems to have struck a chord there. Sasha is slowly getting better at acting and appearing less fish-like in the backstage segments. Wasn't too into the Paige one though honestly - not sure what it is but I'm not 100% behind her promo ability. Also bothers me how they did that whole fucking promo about how she doesn't cry, before having the standard tearful celebration. Which is it???

Ascension squash was whatever as always. But that made me enjoy the Jordan/Dillinger vs. Fulton/Corbin match more because even though the quality itself was not high, it was just exciting to see some, ANY emphasis on building additional teams for the division. Jordan and Dillinger I was thoroughly unimpressed by for the most part - they just look like Generic Face Team #1. They had matching tights but you gotta come with more than that. The Wolves had cool moves at least, these dudes (who should have come up with a name for their team) mostly used moves that were kinda generic, boring, and unimpressive. AND YET, we have been so starved for actual teams in the division that I fully support them at this juncture. Hopefully they can give us a half decent feud for Ascension until Enzo heals enough for him and Cass to take the titles for a while. The Fulton/Corbin team, meanwhile, actually looked somewhat interesting. I want to know more about Fulton's bizarre weirdo character, and Corbin has a cool look.

Neville/Brodus was OK. Now, the question is, who does Neville ACTUALLY feud with for the title? Alexander Rusev would seem to be a natural choice, but they may be too busy pushing him as a monster on the main roster, and even if he does pull double duty they probably want him looking strong (and I think they will give Adrian a fair run with the belt so whoever the first challenger is will have to lose). He just finished the program with Bo, and he had a long one at the end of last year with Graves, so Graves is out too. Who does that even leave? Only other heels who get any play are Breeze, Parker, Camacho, and English. Camacho and Parker wouldn't be taken seriously. Would Breeze? Maybe English is the best choice, they have kept him pretty strong, and he seems like he would be a more credible opponent in ring for Neville than Breeze. Could also debut someone, maybe a Crowe or Randall? I wonder how they will determine #1 contender. Might be cool to have a tourney with a new heel ripping through as a good way to debut, before losing to Neville in a close match - then they can have a strong contender for the title, and double it is a strong debut.

What do you guys think?


----------



## RiverFenix

If Graves is out because of their previous feud, I think Aiden English probably would have the best credentials to have a title feud with Neville given his showing with Sheamus. I think the best thing would be a #1 contenders tournament though, and with only one remaining episode remaining unaired from the last set, it means we're due for a taping block next week. 

I don't think Brodus vs Neville is done yet either given the finish so Neville can finish that program while the #1 contender tournament plays out.


----------



## CruelAngel77

New Tag teams GOOD.
CJ Parker BAD.

Fire CJ Parker. That is all.

P.S. Sasha Banks with the red lipstick and red eyeliner under her eye was looking so sploosh-worthy, damn woman!


----------



## FlyingBear

Jason Jordan's dropkicks are amazing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

If Ambrose goes heel upon a SHIELD split, Neville should put his NXT championship on the line against Ambrose for the US title. Neville being a "fighting" champion would work well against a heel Ambrose with the US title.


----------



## Arsenal79

ExplicitAmbrose said:


> Good to see they are finally debuting a new tag team. I wanted that Grey/Burch English tag team more but hell, they need any kind of team ASAP now that The Acension are moving up to the main roster.
> 
> Also, they need to find the bitch that keeps screaming and kill her.


Nope. That screaming during Bo's promos is hilarious. It sounds like she's dying lol.


----------



## izzie

They need to bring up more NXT divas. Getting sick of the same matches. With Paige/Emma/Summer gone, they're gonna need more divas. Where is Rebecca Knox?


----------



## Mr. I

izzie said:


> They need to bring up more NXT divas. Getting sick of the same matches. With Paige/Emma/Summer gone, they're gonna need more divas. Where is Rebecca Knox?


Injured apparently. She'll probably debut this summer.


----------



## STEVALD

*Okay, I haven't watched the show since like Arrival, and have decided to start watching it again starting this week, so can anyone fill me up on what I've missed?*


----------



## Tony

^ There's a Sami Zayn/Corey Graves rivalry that escalated when Corey gave Zayn a concussion. Bo demanded a rematch for the NXT Championship and lost to Adrian Neville. Those are the only things worth remembering as of now.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Commentator: "big shot to the heart"

Me, in my room, clearly by myself at the time: "but you're to blaaame"

Renee Young: "did you just quote Bon Jovi?"

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## CactusJamie

papercuts_hurt said:


> *Now, the question is, who does Neville ACTUALLY feud with for the title? *Alexander Rusev would seem to be a natural choice, but they may be too busy pushing him as a monster on the main roster, and even if he does pull double duty they probably want him looking strong (and I think they will give Adrian a fair run with the belt so whoever the first challenger is will have to lose). He just finished the program with Bo, and he had a long one at the end of last year with Graves, so Graves is out too. Who does that even leave? Only other heels who get any play are Breeze, Parker, Camacho, and English. Camacho and Parker wouldn't be taken seriously. Would Breeze? Maybe English is the best choice, they have kept him pretty strong, and he seems like he would be a more credible opponent in ring for Neville than Breeze. Could also debut someone, maybe a Crowe or Randall? I wonder how they will determine #1 contender. Might be cool to have a tourney with a new heel ripping through as a good way to debut, before losing to Neville in a close match - then they can have a strong contender for the title, and double it is a strong debut.
> 
> What do you guys think?


In my eyes, Tyler Breeze is the top heel in NXT right now. English is decent, but he doesn't get anywhere near the pop Breeze does, that dude is OVER. I like your idea of a contender's tournament with a new heel making a big impact though. That would be a great way to bring in some of the underexposed NXT guys itching for some TV time.

I wouldn't mind Neville teaming up with Adam Rose, though briefly, just because they seem like such different personalities. Could make for some great odd couple angles, much like the Rock and Sock Connection produced. not likely though, with Rose getting pushed into the main roster soon.


----------



## Eulonzo

Charlotte sold like her father with the floppy fall he used to do in the tag match. :lol


----------



## DirectorsCut

I didn't like seeing Charlotte beat both Emma and Paige essentially singlehandedly to win that match.


----------



## Eulonzo

Yeah, did Sasha do anything in that match (other than do her cat fight-like offense)?


----------



## Necramonium

I laughed my ass off when Emma's music hit and Albert (Tensai) went:"OWWWW! BUBBLES!"


----------



## Romangirl252

great show tonight...loved the main event


----------



## Bearodactyl

Really enjoyed that divas tag. Charlotte's gonna be somebody, you can tell. A believable badass. Best part: her just flopping down after getting elbowed in the corner, really had me laughing out loud. http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k6rYqny0uO9b807brqG 12:38

I ffw'd Mason Ryan vs Kidd, I just.. don't.. care.. about either of them. Gave the post match interview a shot mainly because of Renee Young, but Tyson Kidd just doesn't do anything for me. Never has, either. He's a great athlete, but that alone just isn't gonna cut it for me.

Breeze awesome as always, but I'm a big ole mark for him so that's nothing new here. 

Graves growing on me. The whole way he just kinda oozes his way to the ring is different in a good way. He's just such a sleeze, love it lol. Great tagmatch, Ascension look much better when involved in a competative fight and not just a squash, and Graves did a great job at "picking his moments" so to speak. Still surprised how the Usos went from jobbers going nowhere to charismatic tag team champions in my head. Didn't think that would happen but here they are...

All in all a good show, but looking forward and including the taping results, they really do need to cool it down on the main roster cameo's..


----------



## RiverFenix

Didn't real feel the show this week. 

-Paige being stripped of the title made sense, and JBL really didn't have to heel, and Paige gets to move on. 

-Travis Tyler looks bland as hell - really needs to work on his look, presence. I'm not a big Rusev fan either, he doesn't look nearly as imposing enough physically for the push/gimmick he's been given. 

-Who's the other bearded guy in the Exotic Express Party Posse segment - not Braun Stroman, the bearded guy with the stripped red and white shirt (not Gotch either) and not Bull Dempsey/Humphrey. I think it could be this guy - https://twitter.com/lAmSamsonWWE Anyways, that backstage semgment was really lacking fun, came off rather amateur to boot with the "party people" being rather bland really. I think they're better off seen and not heard. 

-Charlotte is going to be a big star. Huge. 

- Mason Ryan is brutal in every aspect other than looking like Vince's wet dream personified. Tyson Kidd couldn't even carry him to a decent match. And gawd is Tyson Kidd bad on the mic. 

-Oh look another black wrestler dancing his way to the ring, and always looking to have fun. Very original. And I had such high hopes for Dawkins, he's a big guy with legit amateur credentials. Why not team him with Jason Jordan and focus on their amateur wrestling? Like Brock and Shelton back in OVW? 

-Best and only positive take away from the show is the ME of Uso's and Zayn vs Ascension and Graves. First and farmost is you don't notice how small the Uso's are or how big Zayn is. Zayn will be fine size wise on the main roster. Ascension didn't look out of place in there with Uso's or Zayn and will fit nicely on the main roster soon (I'm betting as henchmen to Kane - which will be a badass way to debut them with instant push/credibility).


----------



## xOptix

Paige promo - I hate to say I told ya so about Paige being forced to vacate the title, but... Even though I'm a huge Paige mark, her promos have seemed very forced, but this one seemed natural. I can see a spin on this though. Maybe Paige forcing her way into the tourney and winning it again. I just don't see it being this black and white.

Travis Tyler vs Alexandre Rusev - BOOOOOOORING! He has so much potential for being an agile big guy, but we've seen everything he has before. A solid match, but nothing new. 3/10

Charlotte/Sasha Banks vs Emma/Paige - great match! Charlotte did some really good work, and the modified leg scissor bit with Emma worked really well. I used to think that Charlotte was all show and no go, but she impressed me big time. That summersault bulldog, or whatever you want to call it looks mean. 8/10

Adam Rose promo - fantastic as always. The entire time he's on camera I'm smiling.

Tyson Kid vs Mason Ryan - Kid looked great, but Ryan looks just plain boring as usual. Great to see Kid get the W, instead of the match turning into just another Ryan squash. Nice nod to the Hart family on Kid's tights. A solid showing for Kid. 7/10

Angelo Dawkins vs Tyler Breeze - I'm a total Breeze mark. He pulls it off so well, and his gimmick would be HUGE on the main roster. This match wasn't the best for him, but it wasn't bad. It just didn't feature anything memorable. 5/10

Corey Graves/The Ascension vs Sami Zayn/Usos - Super pumped for this match. It's about time The Ascension had someone who could hang with them. To finally see them dominated was great! If DB wasn't in the E, Zayn would be on the main roster as the under dog. That was what NXT tag matches should be like. Zayn dancing was the icing on the cake. It wasn't Zayn/Cesaro awesome, but damned close! 9/10

Unrelated: Riley and Albert are doing a really good job commentating. They're no William Regal, but still light years beyond Cole and JBL.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> -Travis Tyler looks bland as hell - really needs to work on his look, presence. I'm not a big Rusev fan either, he doesn't look nearly as imposing enough physically for the push/gimmick he's been given.


I'll be interested to see how a guy like Tyler translates when he gets an actual gimmick. Last time I remember seeing him in the leaked presentation skills promos, he was doing some type of wild man gimmick which wasn't terrible, but not terribly original either. Seems like they like him enough though, since he's getting on the show to put guys over (which tells me they like his in-ring ability enough to make guys look good, which is always a positive).

Speaking of Rusev, I can't help but feel that there's something missing about the overall presentation of him & Lana. I can't quite put my finger on it, but if I had to guess I think it's because they're both relatively green performers. Even though Lana adds to the overall package, there's just very little spark to anything about them for me. I also feel that a slow, deliberate ring approach approach doesn't do Rusev any favors. His explosiveness is what makes him unique, and I think he'd be much better off doing these short squash matches if he was flying around the ring with some of the stuff we've seen from him before. The thrust kick, running wheel kick and running body block are all devastating looking moves, more so than some of the other stuff he's doing on a more regular basis. Just my two cents.



> -Oh look another black wrestler dancing his way to the ring, and always looking to have fun. Very original. And I had such high hopes for Dawkins, he's a big guy with legit amateur credentials. Why not team him with Jason Jordan and focus on their amateur wrestling? Like Brock and Shelton back in OVW?


I was still hoping we'd see Dawkins with Sasha Banks at some point - they had a couple of fun skits from the aforementioned presentation skills videos. Also, I think it's important to remember that stuff we see from guys who are jobbing doesn't mean that we'll see that gimmick become permanent for these guys. So while 'dancing black guy' is horribly cliche, I'd like to think it's not the end game for a guy like Dawkins. Speaking of Jordan, I think I prefer him with Dillinger anyway since having a veteran like that will help bring JJ along more so than pairing two green guys together.



> -Best and only positive take away from the show is the ME of Uso's and Zayn vs Ascension and Graves. First and farmost is you don't notice how small the Uso's are or how big Zayn is. Zayn will be fine size wise on the main roster. Ascension didn't look out of place in there with Uso's or Zayn and will fit nicely on the main roster soon (I'm betting as henchmen to Kane - which will be a badass way to debut them with instant push/credibility).


Yeah, I never did think Zayn's size would be an issue in WWE and it really shows in matches like this. He's always been taller than a lot of the guys he wrestled on the indies and once he started gain some muscle definition prior to his signing you could tell he'd fit quite well.

And I second the idea of Ascension as Kane's henchman - as another three man unit to battle The Shield it could help establish them as credible right off the bat. Also, I found the Ascension MUCH more tolerable in this match when they aren't asked to carry the entire thing and actually have to sell. It's just hard for me to buy the pair as untouchable monsters and I think they're much better than they've been allowed to show in recent months.


----------



## Genking48

God that scumbag way Graves started out with, that's the kind of little things I love.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Becoming a mark for Graves as the days go by.

And Charlotte wow, her improvement in such a short time is amazing. Like Summer Rae, maybe even better. I was actually more impressed with her than Nattie from their singles match a few weeks back.

Surprised she pinned Paige though. They made Paige vacate the title to look strong and then she takes the pin. I know this was taped earlier, so I guess Paige winning the Divas title on her debut wasn't decided too long ago.


----------



## DirectorsCut

But Paige was holding both titles in the promo were JBL told her that she would be vacating the NXT Women's title......


----------



## Flair Shot

Even though Dawkins has that typical dancing black guy having a good time entrance, i hope he turns out to be something good. His look last night on NXT was different to say the least and i think it's something the fans can get behind if creative actually gives him some deriction in the future.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That was taped recently and added to the episode. Otherwise I think Charlotte vs Paige could have been the plan.


----------



## the frenchise

Good episode.

Okay charlotte is born to be a heel! Amazing stuff, she seemed badass and that was the plan. Probably next nxt woman champ, if she continues to improve she totally deserves it!

Loved to see the ascension in a non squash match. a very good selling from connor and viktor.

that's amazing how good the usos looked in that match: they legit looked intouchable, they legit looked like the real champs. Kudos to them and to wwe for the big push.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Just finished NXT this week.

Fantastic tag team main event. I wouldn't mind a USO vs Ascension feud on Raw. Both teams can go.
Zayn as always is amazing, and Graves is growing on me a lot. He just seems like a real scummy douche that I wonder if its gimmick or actually himself.

Surprise great match of the night from the divas. Wasn't expecting much really. Im used to raw diva matches.
That Charlotte is great. Can't wait to see her on RAW.


----------



## Joshi Judas

You don't watch much NXT do you? :lol The women's matches have consistently been one of the best parts of the show :lol

Charlotte vs Natalya recently was pretty good too, except Nattie's horrific selling towards the end.


----------



## Hourless

NXT Rating: 4/10

Up and down episode for me this week; I'm happy to see Charlotte being pushed and possibly the favourite to win the Womens title. However I'm a little confused with Paige getting stripped of the title and then they have a match on the same show of her getting beat by an NXT Diva; now I know this segment with her getting stripped of the title would of been taped a lot more recently than the show but doesn't that mean Charlotte gets a shot at the Divas Championship? Why have the match, should of just edited it out; made Paige look weak. Tyson Kidd resurfaces in an average match but his post-match interview was surprisingly good considering he doesn't get a lot of mic time. Rusev squashes a random once again in NXT; i'm assuming that this is the same situation as the Paige match where it was taped before they were moved to the main roster...you would think WWE would plan out Rusev and Paige's debuts a month or 2 beforehand to write them off properly but that's not new in WWE they change there mind on things on weekly bases. The main event was a mess, no one benefited from this match. Zayn-Graves feud didn't seem to exist at all in the match and The Ascension who are the best(probably the only legit team in NXT)tag team in NXT looked like chumps to The Usos who were throwing them around like just another typical heel team like Rybaxel. No point having a match like that if its only benefiting the main roster wrestlers.

NXT need to start bringing in new talent and not the Mojo Rawley and CJ Parker kind. The Ascension need to go to the main roster who gives a damn about the NXT Tag Titles at this stage, they have been in NXT forever; they went from squashing tag teams on a weekly bases and looking unstoppable to looking like just another typical heel team in that 6 man tag team match. Paige getting stripped of the title was the right move but JBL looked out of character, I really wish we could get the heel JBL all the time, I hate his face work.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Fuck Angelo Dawkins stupid Swag Black kid gimmick. Don't do this to another brotha. Repackage him the fuck now!

Charlotte was great and did her first official on screen Flair Flop. I know Ric went crazy watching that at home. She's gonna do great in the main roster, but I'm looking forward to her winning the NXT DIva's title soon. 

Fuck you JBL for stripping Paige of the title ya stupid cowboy, even if the reason was perfectly logical. Your hat is stupid.

You can't headbutt Samoans,nor double noggin knocker two Samoan's heads against one another. You're lucky they just danced. Haku or Superfly would've bit your face off back in the day for trying that. Sami can't dance but he can perform a Blue Thunder Bomb like he was serenading your mom with it. Corey was pure scumbag, my ninja. Great Main event this week!


----------



## Obfuscation

GRAVES. About time this bandwagon is rolling.

haha @ NXT putting Zayn w/Usos. They're testing me.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Gotta say I didn't pay much attention to Graves before. Ever since NXT Arrival, he's been my favorite to watch on that show though.

Other than Zayn of course. Everyone else only competes for second spot on my list


----------



## Obfuscation

Everyone else shouldn't fret when they're taking a backseat to the BITW. :zayn3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Did they seriously just strip Paige of the title? Seriously? That's fucking bullshit. What the Fuck? At least have someone legitimately beat her on NXT. Fuck that noise. I'm not even that big of a Paige fan and I think that's a bullshit decision anyway you look at it. Have the entire roster job to Cena before you strip Paige of a title just because she won the Diva's title. What the fuck? Who the fuck made that decision? That's fucking bullshit. She wins another title and gets punished. They didn't even try to make JBL kayfabe an asshole about it. Fucking christ.

well I thought the Main Event was great. I'm an Ascension mark so I'm bias. Also the Diva's match was excellent. The rest of the show had NO CJ PARKER OR MOJO RAWLEY and therefore it was amazing.


----------



## CruelAngel77

SOON.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

CruelAngel77 said:


> SOON.


is that Winter Soldier in the background? :lmao


alright. So I predict Adam Rose will be even less success than Fandango within about 2 months. 

1) he has wrestled on TV about 4 or 5 times so far
2) what's the rush? why rush him onto live TV?
3) he's done nothing special in the ring at all except for a pouty face
4) I think he's hilarious but again, refer to all 3 points above


----------



## DirectorsCut

The rush is Adam is 34 and almost 35. Adam like Johnny Curtis and a few other guys has been in developmental since 2010. To put that in perspective he has been in developmental longer than Nexus has existed. This gimmick doesn't have to be great but it should be good enough to keep him occupied for the next couple of years. Even if that means he is a jobber, it would still be better than what he has been doing. Hopefully it works out for Adam but at this point, he has to sink or swim on his own merit. Also; just because he has only had a couple of televised matches doesn't mean he hasn't been performing this gimmick for around half a year at Live events.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Oh wow. I only thought he was Leo Kruger, then repackaged quickly, then brought to Raw. I figured, if they needed to repackage him then perhaps it's not just his gimmick that needs work. I still am doubtful of his success, but that makes more sense. I'll just stop being a lemon and be rosebud instead.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah we will see people complaining that he was brought up to be a jobber and all, but atleast he'll be on the main roster. Plus there will always be jobbers, not everyone can be winning titles. As long as he can get over and stay somewhat relevant, it will be a better spot than where he's been the last 4-5 years.

I think he was FCW Heavyweight Champion before Rollins or Ambrose even debuted on developmental :lol


----------



## Obfuscation

Kruger or Rose, rather, has proven to be a hell of a hand in the ring. And he's made due w/various characters to a substantial level. Even if he doesn't find grand success, seeing him consistently per week, than right now on NXT _(tbf they're using him a lot on this show to make sure fans know who he is for when he shows up on the main roster)_ is a positive in my book. Success is one thing I like to see for the guys I enjoy. Good/great matches are another. And a strong point for a preference I prefer. b/c you know, realistic expectations and all that jazz. If one is to set themselves up for failure w/expectations, that is.

In short, I love the guy and enjoy every time I see 'em.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Why is everyone so accepting of Paige getting her NXT women's title stripped from her?


----------



## Flair Shot

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Why is everyone so accepting of Paige getting her NXT women's title stripped from her?


Because it's time for change.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c it isn't anything to care about other than mocking your post on the subject.


----------



## Genking48

Because it happened, and nothing you can do about it.


----------



## Bearodactyl

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Why is everyone so accepting of Paige getting her NXT women's title stripped from her?


Because I'd rather not rage at the annoying little things I can't controle... ? It happened, it's not the way I would've done it but it had to be done, and this is how they chose to do it.. it is what it is. I'm much more concerned with how they portray her on the Main Show than I am on how they "tied up loose ends", so to speak..


----------



## Joshi Judas

Probably to keep her looking strong so don't mind it. Honestly after watching the latest show, seems the plan was to do Charlotte vs Paige with Charlotte going over, but AJ taking time off seems to be more of a recent development, so they rushed to get the Divas title on Paige. Just the way things are :draper2


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just don't get why they couldn't have her lose the title on NXT at the very least. Non-kayfabe, the NXT title is now a joke. Considering the diva's title is already a joke, for them to make her give up the NXT title in favor of the diva's title is completely shitting on the NXT women's title. 

I've made it clear I think Paige was super rushed onto Raw. So it seems like because they fucked up with rushing her, now she's paying for it by having to drop the NXT title. This is good example of just how shit the writing team can be, like a "uh, oh yeah she's also the NXT women's champ...forgot about that. What do we do? How about we just take it off of her in a 2 minute segment? yeah, that's definitely giving her NXT fans (and so far only fans) what they want!"


----------



## Flair Shot

It's a title in development, it's just not important. That's why it's threated as such because at the end of the day, that's just what that title is.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just have all sorts of feelz for Paige now. I didn't like her, but I didn't want her to get stripped (of the title 8*D). Now I have sympathy for her. I guess my main issue is the rushing of her debut, and now she's paying the consequences for it. I just see it all as very sloppy and it got on my nerves. 

Also a bit upset Adam Rose only has a promo every other week at this point, no actual in ring action from him (or rarely ever).


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c Charlotte needs to be going over the WWE Divas champion. Yeah, what magical booking that would have been. Stripping was the only feasible solution here. She's off to "bigger" things and that's that. Cliche about it not being too hard to process here.


----------



## Tony

Just watched the episode. It was alright with the Zayn/Usos vs. Graves/Ascension being the highlight. It was a fun tag match that did a good job progressing the Zayn/Graves feud. Plus, Zayn's popping and locking at the end :mark:

I'm also looking forward to Neville/Clay. That beatdown they showed after the match could mean the next match could be for the NXT title, and since I enjoyed their last encounter, their next one should be good.


----------



## tbp_tc12

The stripping of the title worked to show how important the title is because 1. Paige sold it as if she lost one of the most important things in the world (still looking miserable after JBL walked away) and 2. that JBL's logic made complete sense. If the title didn't matter, they wouldn't have even done that promo at all or even bothered to explain why.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Hayley Seydoux said:


> b/c Charlotte needs to be going over the WWE Divas champion. Yeah, what magical booking that would have been. Stripping was the only feasible solution here. She's off to "bigger" things and that's that. Cliche about it not being too hard to process here.


these are all good points. But the credibility of both titles was hurt by this decision, but it looks like it would be hurt no matter what. It was a backstage segment however. BACKSTAGE. a title was stripped in about 2 minutes backstage. They could have made it a bit more significant in my opinion. 

Like strip her in the ring yum and then have Charlotte come out and talk shit. 

Paige: Arrive. Get title stripped. Leave.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Pretty awful NXT this week.

The opener, Kidd/Dallas, gives more reason to keep dallas from the main roster. It was ridiculously boring, with the only excitement coming from Kidd's work. Dallas is a total joke.

Bayley/Banks was alright. Nothing special.

Grey/Rawley was a waste of time. I can't believe WWE released a great worker like Grey, but keep such a hunk of shit like Rawley.

Rose annoys me. His theme is catchy, but he's forced and cringe worthy at times. 

Nattie/Layla wasn't great. Layla seems to have lost her spark in the ring. She used to be half decent. Great ass but.

The main event annoyed me, if it's a no DQ match, don't have a regular match that ends with a cheap spot like this one. I guess they're just trying to keep Clay seeming near-unbeatable without something coming into it.

4/10. Dallas is the worst pro-wrestler since McMichael, Layla's ass on a scale of 1-10 is in the mid thirties, and give us a break with Rawley.


----------



## Obfuscation

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> these are all good points. But the credibility of both titles was hurt by this decision, but it looks like it would be hurt no matter what. It was a backstage segment however. BACKSTAGE. a title was stripped in about 2 minutes backstage. They could have made it a bit more significant in my opinion.
> 
> Like strip her in the ring yum and then have Charlotte come out and talk shit.
> 
> Paige: Arrive. Get title stripped. Leave.


I think it's all due to when those episodes were taped and then the backstage segment was done as an extra addition to just get that story done & over w/. Paige is on the main roster, going to Extreme Rules & now the NXT crop will go on to crown their next champion. That kind of mentality.


----------



## BehindYou

Jerichoholic274 said:


> 4/10. Dallas is the worst pro-wrestler since McMichael, Layla's ass on a scale of 1-10 is in the mid thirties, and give us a break with Rawley.


 Beautiful summary, repped


----------



## Daiko

Spoiler: Bailey















:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mr. I

I like the creativity they go with in the NXT entrances. Lots of cool ideas.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bo's new theme & video kada

#Bolieve


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Bo is the man right now


----------



## Obfuscation

Daiko said:


> Spoiler: Bailey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


omg :lmao


----------



## Bearodactyl

That Bailey entrance is priceless...


----------



## Mr. I

Bayley vs Sasha is by far their best match yet. Not long, but a good, slick match, and the finish is top notch.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tyson Kidd :duck

Arrive. Make terrible comeback promo. Job.

:lol didn't even watch it before I posted. surprised Tyson actually won. I can't BOlieve it.


----------



## HHHGame78

#Boleave


----------



## Phillies3:16

Danny birch? Pffttt gillberg wannabe.

Adam rose seems pretty... Flamboyant.


----------



## Rizzo

Brodus Clay's spray tan :kaep


----------



## Klorel

Bailey's entrance lol, Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man, Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man, Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube man!!!

Also Bo's new theme, amazing.


----------



## Rizzo

SixthDestiny said:


> Also Bo's new theme, amazing.


Agreed, I love it. Imagine it playing after his first title win on the main roster.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I think if I was tripping balls this would be a great episode.

1) Crazy new BO dallas video
2) Crazy new Bayley entrance
3) Mojo's entrance
4) Brodus Clay is actually intimidating
5) the epilepsy from Sasha's entrance
6) Adam Rose always makes you feel like you're tripping
7) Laylas' butt is good high and sober

unfortunately I wasn't tripping and it was mostly jobber matches and poor, quick matches.


----------



## x78

Bo's entrance was legit the best part of the show, too bad he jobbed to that moron Tyson Kidd.


----------



## Mr. I

A jump in quality for NXT, Bo is on his way out, Neville did his best with Brodus and that program is done, Bayley/Sasha was short but sweet, and we've got some new debuts coming very soon.

Mojo Rawley needs to either learn how to work an actual match or fuck off, though. I'm sick of him doing literally the exact same rehearsed match every single time. Two corner splashes, ass to the face, and a sit down splash. That's it as far as his match goes.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> Mojo Rawley needs to either learn how to work an actual match or fuck off, though. I'm sick of him doing literally the exact same rehearsed match every single time. Two corner splashes, ass to the face, and a sit down splash. That's it as far as his match goes.


Hopefully his match with English will be a legit match and not another squash. Mojo actually looked a little better doing his choreographed routine this week, FWIW. You could see the crowd starting to turn on him though, no doubt because his legion of family and friends with matching t-shirts weren't there.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Hopefully his match with English will be a legit match and not another squash. Mojo actually looked a little better doing his choreographed routine this week, FWIW. You could see the crowd starting to turn on him though, no doubt because his legion of family and friends with matching t-shirts weren't there.


And he's unchanging in an environment that is all about advancement. Standing still in NXT is a surefire way to get the crowd sick of you.
Rusev got that with his endless squashes, the crowd hated seeing him and not in a good way.


----------



## Phillies3:16

I fear mojo will be the next cena. He's already fucking annoying

Also... Is Aidan English cesaros ugly brother?


----------



## dxbender

Ithil said:


> I like the creativity they go with in the NXT entrances. Lots of cool ideas.


And the part I'm sure WWE loves....it's not expensive at all. These types of things are much cheaper and easier to do than having pyros for every other superstar and it's just as effective if not more effective.

Bayley with the wacky waving inflatable tube men, Adam Rose with all the party people, Emma had all the bubbles, Ascension has the cool lighting show, English with the spotlight, Breeze with the cellphone video tron and so much more.

Compared to WWEs main roster where almost everyone has the same type of entrance minus the different taunts they do.


----------



## Screwball

Bo's entrance was glorious.

Edit: Bayley's was pretty good too and Rose's is epic as usual. I agree that they're setting the bar for entrances, it's really refreshing to see.


----------



## Romangirl252

Great show tonight...glad to see nat make it through the first round...main event was great


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Natalya almost took Layla's head off with that clothesline. Women's championship tournament is shaping up to be a good one.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Holy shit, Brodus looked dark as fuck. My girlfriend and I were debating on whether it was a spray tan or an actual tan.


----------



## The Philosopher

I can't wait for the in ring debut of Adam rose's bunny


----------



## DudeLove669

Are they actually cheering Bo now? Damn bandwagoners I did it before it was cool. kada



Jerichoholic274 said:


> The opener, Kidd/Dallas, gives more reason to keep dallas from the main roster. It was ridiculously boring, with the only excitement coming from Kidd's work. Dallas is a total joke.


That's funny because I feel the exact opposite. Tyson is the precise definition of mediocrity. No charisma, no personality, generic look, and no psycology. Every match I've ever seen from Kidd was just what looked like him going through the motions from move to move. Absolutely boring.


----------



## rockdig1228

Oddly enough, the Full Sail crowd can sometimes be one of the best things about the show, but it can also be the worst in some cases. While they appreciate entertaining talent, I feel like some of the time they're trying to get themselves noticed in a "Look at us, we're so clever" type of way. And it's weird to see the tipping point on some talents - just as recently as the previous tapings, the crowd couldn't stand Bo. Now a month and a half later, he's getting cheered? I understand he plays his role excellently, but it really shows you how fickle and bandwagon that crowd can be at times.

But I do give them props, they're generally invested in the women's matches and I love that they don't care about gender, just who entertains them.


----------



## p862011

wow did the nxt divas outshine the main roster divas or what lol


----------



## Mr. I

I appreciated Bayley's ass almost hitting the camera several times at the start of her match.


----------



## Bookockey

Why are former main roster guys taking up TV time on NXT? Give the workers who need that exposure the time. Who cares about Broadus?


----------



## Mr. I

Bookockey said:


> Why are former main roster guys taking up TV time on NXT? Give the workers who need that exposure the time. Who cares about Broadus?


Because they wanted Neville to face a monster opponent, and they don't have that many huge guys on NXT.


----------



## Obfuscation

The use of Brodus proved to be worthwhile. It wasn't drawn out, it gave Brodus some time to show what he can do & Neville benefiting off the big man being his foil was a great way to add another notch in his championship reign. I was for this scenario.

Not like it was Khali showing up to beat Parker or Natalya being used over the other Divas. You know, the dumb stuff.


----------



## rockdig1228

I agree, I think Brodus really showed that he can be an asset down the line. He'll eventually get his opportunity for a Mark Henry type of push and be a solid player in WWE. While Brodus is 34 now and that may seem somewhat old in today's WWE, think about this - both Mark Henry & Big Show are 42 years old and seem to be in the twilight of their careers. In Mark's case, his first huge push didn't even come until 2011 when he was 40 years old.

There's plenty of life left in Brodus and he's also a very solid promo guy - allowing him to work a program in NXT with the champ was a big opportunity for him and I think he did extremely well with the spot.


----------



## Mr. I

rockdig1228 said:


> I agree, I think Brodus really showed that he can be an asset down the line. He'll eventually get his opportunity for a Mark Henry type of push and be a solid player in WWE. While Brodus is 34 now and that may seem somewhat old in today's WWE, think about this - both Mark Henry & Big Show are 42 years old and seem to be in the twilight of their careers. In Mark's case, his first huge push didn't even come until 2011 when he was 40 years old.
> 
> There's plenty of life left in Brodus and he's also a very solid promo guy - allowing him to work a program in NXT with the champ was a big opportunity for him and I think he did extremely well with the spot.


Henry also didn't find the combination that made him good until about 2011, either. Had he found it years earlier when he was not so old, he would have had a much greater career.


----------



## Obfuscation

Nah, Henry was plenty awesome before 2011.


----------



## RiverFenix

Very good show this week IMO. 

Kidd v. Dallas was very solid, one of the better NXT matches I've seen in awhile - and definitely one of the best that didn't contain Sami Zayn. Just well worked by both - No denying Kidd is technically sound, but the guy just doesn't have any natural charisma. I mean he's right there with Zayn workratewise, but Zayn has the charisma so suck you into his matches almost instantly. Kidd is almost a charismatic black hole - and unfortunately for him you can't teach charisma or fake it - either you have it or you don't. I liked Bo expanding his offense a bit, adding new spots that could become signatures for him. His entrance vid/music and thumbs up posing are great and it's going to work on the main roster I think. 

Fans were obnoxious in this match though. Get over yourself folks - it's not about you.

Sasha Banks vs Bayley was 10x than Nattie vs Layla. Very solid match and I could have watched another five minutes of it. Didn't like Bayley kicking out of the Bankrupt finisher though, especially in the first round match, but forgave that after seeing the finishing floatover spot that probably will be the new finish for Banks.

I'm back to feeling bullish on Adam Rose. William Regal made Burch sound intreguing and dangerous - it's a shame he never got any semblance of a push before his release. I guess the best that could be said about him though is that he was a solid hand in the ring, and in developmental you need to offer a lot more than that to stick around. He looked to be getting into good shape as well, really bulking up and slimming down. Still didn't like Rose's newest finisher though, but best of the bunch so far I guess. Camacho is getting pretty built as well - glad to see they're adding wrinkles to this feud with the attack on one of the party goers. 

I've been one of Mojo's bigger supporters around here, but bloody hell his matches are all the same - it's groundhog day when he wrestled. Grey getting absolutely squashed should have been seen as writing on the wall for him. Aiden English looks 15 years older than he is because of his hairline - it's so bad I fear it will cost him any shot at a call-up. 

Brodus Clay has served his purpose - give Neville a establishment feud to build his title win off of. Clay needs to wear Vader ring gear though, for the love of gawd cover up those legs. Hell Clay should watch a lot of Vader tapes and pattern his style off of him. Could do a lot worse. Neville is growing into his role and needs these type of wins while his next challengers are also built up.


----------



## Necramonium

NXT is the place for the NEXT future WWE superstars, they can show what they are made off and they make two main roster Diva's (Layla and Natalya) wrestle, this ,match could easily been done on Superstar or Main Event.﻿


----------



## x78

p862011 said:


> wow did the nxt divas outshine the main roster divas or what lol


Like this hasn't been happening every single week since the show started.


----------



## rockdig1228

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kidd v. Dallas was very solid, one of the better NXT matches I've seen in awhile - and definitely one of the best that didn't contain Sami Zayn. Just well worked by both - No denying Kidd is technically sound, but the guy just doesn't have any natural charisma. I mean he's right there with Zayn workratewise, but Zayn has the charisma so suck you into his matches almost instantly. Kidd is almost a charismatic black hole - and unfortunately for him you can't teach charisma or fake it - either you have it or you don't. I liked Bo expanding his offense a bit, adding new spots that could become signatures for him. His entrance vid/music and thumbs up posing are great and it's going to work on the main roster I think.
> 
> Fans were obnoxious in this match though. Get over yourself folks - it's not about you.


Agree with lots of this here - I think Kidd probably would be best utilized in a tag team, maybe with a guy like Kofi. I enjoyed the pairing with Kidd & Gabriel, but neither guy can really talk. It gets overlooked but Kofi isn't a bad talker, he just never gets a chance. He does a fair amount of speaking engagements for WWE, so he's obviously comfortable speaking and that's one of Kidd's weaknesses. Paired together I think they could make a good high-flying face team.



> Sasha Banks vs Bayley was 10x than Nattie vs Layla. Very solid match and I could have watched another five minutes of it. Didn't like Bayley kicking out of the Bankrupt finisher though, especially in the first round match, but forgave that after seeing the finishing floatover spot that probably will be the new finish for Banks.


I wish Banks/Bayley had more time to it as well. Didn't mind Bayley kicking out of her finish either, since it hadn't even been put over that strongly to this point because Sasha hadn't even won in a while.



> I'm back to feeling bullish on Adam Rose. William Regal made Burch sound intreguing and dangerous - it's a shame he never got any semblance of a push before his release. I guess the best that could be said about him though is that he was a solid hand in the ring, and in developmental you need to offer a lot more than that to stick around. He looked to be getting into good shape as well, really bulking up and slimming down. Still didn't like Rose's newest finisher though, but best of the bunch so far I guess. Camacho is getting pretty built as well - glad to see they're adding wrinkles to this feud with the attack on one of the party goers.


Seemed like Rose's new finisher was very similar to Ambrose's, so I'm not sure if that one will stick either. I still think a "Cannonbaaaaall!" senton would fit this gimmick much better for him. I have a hard time caring about anything Camacho has done so far, but maybe he'll find something soon.



> I've been one of Mojo's bigger supporters around here, but bloody hell his matches are all the same - it's groundhog day when he wrestled. Grey getting absolutely squashed should have been seen as writing on the wall for him. Aiden English looks 15 years older than he is because of his hairline - it's so bad I fear it will cost him any shot at a call-up.


Totally agreed on Mojo. I think he's got lots of natural charisma, but his matches are pointless now. Since you mentioned English, I actually think the receding hairline works in his favor since it makes him stand out (even if it does look bad).

Since both Burch & Grey jobbed on this show and were released soon after, I'll put my thoughts on both of them here - wish we'd gotten a chance to see their tag team on TV, since I liked what little I'd seen of both. I also enjoyed their promos in the leaked presentation skills videos, I feel like they were both comfortable on the mic and could have carved out a decent niche in the tag division. Not sure what went wrong, but I'm kinda bummed they're gone.



> Brodus Clay has served his purpose - give Neville a establishment feud to build his title win off of. Clay needs to wear Vader ring gear though, for the love of gawd cover up those legs. Hell Clay should watch a lot of Vader tapes and pattern his style off of him. Could do a lot worse. Neville is growing into his role and needs these type of wins while his next challengers are also built up.


Vader would be a great model for Clay. Also agree that he needs to find some different attire, or at least some pants to cover his legs. I liked the design on the back of the singlet with the spine, so he can keep that but the rest of it needs some work. But speaking of the match, I enjoyed it. It didn't overstay its welcome & allowed Neville to look good and get a solid win while showing what Brodus can do.


----------



## p862011

Necramonium said:


> NXT is the place for the NEXT future WWE superstars, they can show what they are made off and they make two main roster Diva's (Layla and Natalya) wrestle, this ,match could easily been done on Superstar or Main Event.﻿


i dont see a problem since we know the end result is very green Charlotte gets to work with a veteran like nattie 

working with nattie will do more to improve her game than working with a sasha banks would


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I think moving the show to 90 minutes - 120 minutes would work wonders for the show. The divas can have longer matches and they can beef up the tag division.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

The Sasha Banks / Bayley match was great.

Certainly showed up the main roster girls by a pretty big margin.


----------



## Spaz350

I can't lie, despite all the decent matches and developing talent showcased tonight, the only truly memorable thing tonight was... Layla's attire. 

Dat ass. God damn. Dat ass.


----------



## Lazyking

This probably belongs in the Network thread but I was wondering if you guys think all of NXT's run at full sail will be on the network eventually.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I hate the word "diva." Of all the women on NXT, most of them outshine many on Raw/Smackdown. Diva has a negative connotation with it, especially used to insult men. "Women's division" should be it. Then just call them wrestlers, especially women like Emma, Paige (whom I'm quickly coming around to), and Bayley. That's what they're meant to be, wrestlers. It doesn't have to be gender discriminant. Rather than call them "Divas," just don't hire people like Eva Marie, Jojo, or Sasha Banks, or at least not to wrestle.


----------



## Obfuscation

Was much more in favor of Bo vs Gabriel a few weeks ago - even w/the slight shaky portions - over the bland Bo vs Kidd match on this edition. Kidd is someone I don't actively dislike, but where is the point to say I like him or think his "crispness" of his flashy kicks is anything that should impress me? Wasn't the case here. Again. Bo was solid in the match w/his antics. Unfortunately it didn't gel w/the lack of personality Kidd has.

If only every Tyson Kidd match was like that awesome sprint vs Swagger in January of this year. Then I'd be more behind him at this point.


----------



## jamal.

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Rather than call them "Divas," just don't hire people like Eva Marie, Jojo, or Sasha Banks, or at least not to wrestle.


Sasha Banks was an indie wrestler just like Paige, Emma, and Bayley before she came to WWE.


----------



## Obfuscation

Yeah, what about Banks being grouped in w/the two? She clearly wrestles. And is pretty good at it too.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Banks had started resorting to catfights recently but the match with Bayley was good- I'm becoming a big Banks fan- can wrestle and love her BOSS persona.


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I hate the word "diva." Of all the women on NXT, most of them outshine many on Raw/Smackdown. Diva has a negative connotation with it, especially used to insult men. "Women's division" should be it. Then just call them wrestlers, especially women like Emma, Paige (whom I'm quickly coming around to), and Bayley. That's what they're meant to be, wrestlers. It doesn't have to be gender discriminant. Rather than call them "Divas," just don't hire people like Eva Marie, Jojo, or Sasha Banks, or at least not to wrestle.


Sasha Banks is Mercedes KV, an indie wrestler. Nver mind that Jojo was 19 when hired, that's many years to get good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

wow. I think she's been pretty garbage in NXT. 100 catfights in a 8 minute match hasn't really proven me wrong so far. 

I should probably stop forming my opinion on most of the women on Total Divas solely based on Total Divas though (Jojo mainly). Actually only Jojo. She was hired and she's only wrestled once so far; Eva Marie has had multiple matches and it's clear she's not ready but they keep her out there because she's attractive. I think priorities of Total Divas shouldn't be primary, but it is in my opinion.

I'm still upset they took Paige's NXT title away. Death to Smoochy.


----------



## Mr. I

Sasha has only been doing the catfight stuff for a couple of months, to compliment her gimmick. Her match with Bayley showed her integrating it into an actually good match much better. Sasha isn't a veteran, she's only 22 and has been wrestling maybe three years.
But she's an indie wrestler all the same.


----------



## TN Punk

I liked the end to that Sasha/Baylee match.


----------



## Oxidamus

I haven't watched for ages. I don't know why. But I'm catching up now. The last one I watched was 27th of March. :lmao

3rd of April episode is pretty good so far. Brodus Clay showing he can actually do pretty well was good.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Brodus is really articulate, especially for a big scary guy who usually is just expected to grunt and breath heavy. I wish that title match was longer though.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Good episode this week. Title match was solid. The Sasha/Bayley match was maybe the best part, that and Bo/Kidd, but the whole episode was pretty strong except the lame Natalya/Layla match. Wacky waving inflatable arm flailing tube men for Bayley was amazing, and she was great as always, gotta love her. Sasha, it was nice to see her get a win, especially with that sweet ass new finisher.

Continuing the new finisher trend was Adam Rose with what appeared to be basically a snap mare driver, but using a cravat hold to start with. Cool move, I sort of like the snap mare driver but its lame cause it looks like you're falling on your face when you do it, this move didn't have that problem. Kinda similar also to his old finisher, the one Curtis Axel now uses. It's just good to give his move set separation from his Kruger days, even though his Kruger moves were sweet. Camacho's promo was weird by the way. Why was he talking all like sassy and effeminate? Is this part of a new character?

And one last note about finishers, I definitely enjoyed the Kidd/Bo match, including Bo's new entrance, and I'm glad he has kept a move like the belly to belly that used to be his finisher but was too weak to be a finisher and kept it for use as a sig move. But speaking of too weak to be a finisher, the best Tyson can do for a finish is a blockbuster? Not that it's a bad move, it's actually a pretty cool move, but we have seen it used as a mid-match 2-count move from both Kassius Ohno and Seth Rollins within the last year, and it honesty just doesn't look like a finisher at this point. He should get something better. Weak finishers suck because they make your opponent look shitty.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm a fan of the cravat snapmare driver. Would still prefer the slice, although I get the idea in changing it. Still can bust it out here and there as a big time move to earn some well placed nearfalls.

Don't know why Kidd's finisher was changed to the blockbuster. He's had a rotation of finishers throughout his career and it hasn't stopped. Not sure why. The three handled credenza/spinning fisherman's suplex or his insane snapmare suplex _(I think that's what it was)_ were much more effective. I'd also say his spinning wheel kick too, but we know why that can't work for obvious reasons.


----------



## Eulonzo

I have to admit, I like the NXT theme song now. Of course the previous one is better, but I think the current one is/feels more marketable. They showed an NXT commercial at the show (I was there :mark: /gloating) and hearing the theme song in it, it just felt so natural.

I'm trying to keep watching NXT, 'cause I actually like the show, it's just most of the matches bore me sometimes.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh man no one said tension was rising between Sasha and Charlotte on the 17th episode. :banderas

Had I known...


Also JJ & TD showing more promise than the Ascension ever had, in just the first 2 minutes of being televised. :lmao

e: Angelo Dawkins is Percy Watson 2.0? That recycle was quick.


----------



## Panzer

Brodus Clay continues to impress. I do call bullshit on Neville kicking out after the splash. Hopefully Clay gets the title eventually.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Panzer said:


> Brodus Clay continues to impress. I do call bullshit on Neville kicking out after the splash. Hopefully Clay gets the title eventually.


Brodus getting the title would defeat the entire purpose of NXT wouldn't it? It's supposed to be a title for the young developmental guys and I don't think Brodus needs it because I doubt he'll be down there permanently.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts on this week's NXT.

Who the fuck is that Brennan guy?

The opener, Emma and Charlotte wasn't great, but the finish in which Charlotte pulled a sort of schoolboy bridge was great.

Great debut for Kalisto, even if it was a bit quick. El Local, while it's good to see him getting a spot, needs to lose some weight. I love Sylvester, but miss his Savate tights and jacket. Marcus Louis is the definition of generic.

Camacho is better in the ring than I'd always thought. My problem though is that I can't see a place where he'd fit on the main roster. Rose is still annoying.

Fox/Bliss made my night. Not because the match was good, but because I discovered Alexa Bliss AKA the woman I shall marry.

The battle royal was decent. No reason for Boob to eliminate five guys or whatever. Thank God Tyson kicked him out, because it meant finally NXT had wrestlers in the title hunt. Fuck off Bo, the crowd seems to agree with me.

Overall, 5/10. Kalisto has arrived, Dallas should leave, and Bliss has confirmed the existence of Angels.


----------



## Máscara Dorada

Kalisto looked great in the match but that finisher was LAME.


----------



## Frico

Looking forward to some Bliss tonight. 8*D


----------



## RiverFenix

Kalisto should team full time with Sin Cara, with Ricardo Rodriguez (NOT El Local) as their manager. RR can't get his diet in check and was even busted by the wellness policy for using friggin fat burner pills like some middle aged couch potato looking for the miracle fix in a bottle. 

Kalisto and Sin Cara with RR would be damn epic though.


----------



## Mr. I

Kalisto is gonna be a huge star.


----------



## Bearodactyl

How come some people have seen this already? Thought it wasn't out yet..


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Kalisto should team full time with Sin Cara, with Ricardo Rodriguez (NOT El Local) as their manager. RR can't get his diet in check and was even busted by the wellness policy for using friggin fat burner pills like some middle aged couch potato looking for the miracle fix in a bottle.
> 
> Kalisto and Sin Cara with RR would be damn epic though.


Let's keep Kalisto AWAY from the last failed "next Rey Mysterio" please.

Given she has only been in training 8 months or so, Alexa did fine in her first match. She's got a lot of charm to her already. Needs a new theme pronto.


----------



## x78

^ Sin Cara is Hunico now. But yeah, that character should be phased out completely with Kalisto now debuting. Let Hunico go back to being Hunico.


----------



## RiverFenix

They've taken everything that made Emma endearing and ruined it. It started near the end of her NXT run, but now she's just hard to watch even. Charlotte is always improving each time you see her - she reminds me of Michelle McCool a bit in that regard. 

Kalisto is going to be a star, he truly is the heir apparent to Rey Mysterio. El Local looks like shit physique wise, and should be kept away from Kalisto. I didn't get the stry they were trying to tell with Marcus Louis' backstory, he's a Tao'ist, who lives a Spartan life and yet is childhood buddies and now teams with the French Riviera playboy? I bet Regal could have did it so much better. 

I don't think it was smart to have a masked Captain Comic debut and wrestle right after debuting Kalisto (and El Local tag team). Camacho should use running Samoan Drop as his finisher - not hit it and then hit a running powerslam. 

I liked the Alexa Bliss entrance - I like how NXT puts focus on personalizing entrances. Alicia Fox deserves so much better though. Who's smaller - Bliss or AJ Lee? 

Battle Royal was a bit clunky in the closing danger spots - even Zayn looked bad in these spots. Aiden English is bigger than you might realize when you see him in the setting with others and can readily compare. Danny Burch is small - and yet only seemed to work the tough guy brawler style and only had the hooligan/hardman character which explains why he was cut. I still dug him, but if he was undersized working the bigger man style in NXT he would have looked silly in the land of giants in the WWE trying to so the same. Too much red, black gear - seemingly half the BR wore those colors. 

Look forward to Zayn vs Kidd vs Breeze next week.


----------



## Phillies3:16

It's sad that Albert is a better announcer than king/cole/JBL. Put the nxt announce team on raw and ppv


----------



## Phillies3:16

Great sequence by calisto. Very impressive. And when Albert gets fired up he sounds like Seth rogan lol


----------



## Eulonzo

Kalisto. :banderas


----------



## Flair Shot

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I liked the Alexa Bliss entrance - I like how NXT puts focus on personalizing entrances. Alicia Fox deserves so much better though. Who's smaller - Bliss or AJ Lee?


Alexa. She's 5 ft 1.


----------



## HHHGame78

RKO361 said:


> Alexa. She's 5 ft 1.


Yeah 1 in. shorter than AJ.


----------



## Arsenal79

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> *They've taken everything that made Emma endearing and ruined it. It started near the end of her NXT run, but now she's just hard to watch even. *Charlotte is always improving each time you see her - she reminds me of Michelle McCool a bit in that regard.
> 
> Kalisto is going to be a star, he truly is the heir apparent to Rey Mysterio. El Local looks like shit physique wise, and should be kept away from Kalisto. I didn't get the stry they were trying to tell with Marcus Louis' backstory, he's a Tao'ist, who lives a Spartan life and yet is childhood buddies and now teams with the French Riviera playboy? I bet Regal could have did it so much better.
> 
> I don't think it was smart to have a masked Captain Comic debut and wrestle right after debuting Kalisto (and El Local tag team). Camacho should use running Samoan Drop as his finisher - not hit it and then hit a running powerslam.
> 
> I liked the Alexa Bliss entrance - I like how NXT puts focus on personalizing entrances. Alicia Fox deserves so much better though. Who's smaller - Bliss or AJ Lee?
> 
> Battle Royal was a bit clunky in the closing danger spots - even Zayn looked bad in these spots. Aiden English is bigger than you might realize when you see him in the setting with others and can readily compare. Danny Burch is small - and yet only seemed to work the tough guy brawler style and only had the hooligan/hardman character which explains why he was cut. I still dug him, but if he was undersized working the bigger man style in NXT he would have looked silly in the land of giants in the WWE trying to so the same. Too much red, black gear - seemingly half the BR wore those colors.
> 
> Look forward to Zayn vs Kidd vs Breeze next week.


I wouldn't go that far, but I agree 100% they need to let Emma be Emma and not a female Santino.

She's too damn good to be a lame Santino knockoff.

#FreeEmma


----------



## Romangirl252

Loved nxt this week... Bliss was awesome in her first match... can't wait to see the three way next week to see who facing the champ


----------



## Eulonzo

Arsenal79 said:


> I wouldn't go that far, but I agree 100% they need to let Emma be Emma and not a female Santino.
> 
> She's too damn good to be a lame Santino knockoff.
> 
> #FreeEmma


Nothing changed about her gimmick really when she joined Santino, aside from the female Cobra and the ridiculous frienzone shit between the two.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Romangirl252 said:


> can't wait to see the three way next week to see who facing the champ


I also can't wait to see a three way to decide who will face the champ either.


----------



## Mr. I

Eulonzo said:


> Nothing changed about her gimmick really when she joined Santino, aside from the female Cobra and the ridiculous frienzone shit between the two.


Losing her excellent, crowd popping finisher in favour of literally a joke finisher is a big blow.


----------



## Arsenal79

She doesn't dance on her way to the ring anymore either. She does Santino's powerwalk instead. She doesn't skin the cat into the ring anymore. She doesn't dance after she wins, instead she plays sexing sock puppets with Santino.

#FreeEmma


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Calisto was pretty awesome. Definitely want to see more; the other guy (feel bad not remembering his name) was good too. 

Captain comic :lmao he was perfect. And Camacho is pretty jacked. Don't understand why Rose wouldn't wrestle though...

Fucking sold on Bliss. Shit. Bliss's NXT debut > Woods, Emma, and Rose's Raw debut combined. That women can sell bumps. That match was intense as fuck for a diva's match. Blood is always good. :lol She's also hot, but I think that's a given.

:lmao at Mason Ryan being in the Rumble. I know it was filmed before his release, but :lol regardless. "Thank you Tyson!" :lmao

Very excited for the triple threat (even though Tyler Breeze 100% won :lol). So glad JBL is the manager of NXT to make these decisions so the COO of the company doesn't have to. :lol 

good episode.


----------



## normal situation

Charlotte is vastly improving down in NXT. I'm liking her more and more each week. I like the homages to her father, and think that her being "The Dirtiest Diva in The Game" can have her stand out. With Emma, it does feel that they're restricting a lot of what made her great in NXT. There needs to be a balance of her comedy and her actual in ring abilities. It can't just be all comedy with her.

Kalisto and El Local looked good in ring, but Local's physique was not good at all. I thought people were being a little hard on him before I watched the video, but he really does not look to be in shape. He's entertaining, but he needs to hit the gym something fierce. Personally, I want to see more from both teams. God knows NXT could use them.

Was that Solomon Crowe playing Captain Comic? 

Alexa Bliss was fun to watch. Her entrance was cute and stood out, and that 450 immediately caught my attention. With fine tuning, I'd imagine she'll be another wonderful addition to the NXT women's division.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I'm not sure if that was a botch or not, but was that suppose to be a standing moonsault or moonsault knee by Alexa?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Sarcasm1 said:


> I'm not sure if that was a botch or not, but was that suppose to be a standing moonsault or moonsault knee by Alexa?


Was wondering too, but I think that what she was going for. She was flailing a bit, but it was alight. Of course being in there with Alicia was good for her. Alicia has really slipped passed my eye when it comes to her ring work. 

BO :banderas was great in the battle royal, but Breeze shocked me too. Dude has potential.


----------



## Obfuscation

Alicia Fox has two good matches w/Paige and all of a sudden she's not shit anymore.

heh


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Pretty sure she's had a decent with the bunch down there. She's kinda the go to girl.


----------



## Obfuscation

to be a jobber. b/c enhancement talent isn't an appropriate term here.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Alicia >>>>> The Entire Roster 

plz provide vids to prove me wrong. :dancingpenguin


----------



## Flair Shot

Sarcasm1 said:


> I'm not sure if that was a botch or not, but was that suppose to be a standing moonsault or moonsault knee by Alexa?


I heard she's done that move a few times before during live events. That's just the way she does it.

Overall a very solid debut by Alexa. Loved her entrance as well. Was good to see another personalised entance for a diva. First Bayley last week and now Alexa. I hope this become a regualr thing for the NXT divas roster, really makes them standout from the rest.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kalistoooo!

Was awesome to see him


----------



## Deppo

Captain Comic is being played by Garrett Dylan.


----------



## Obfuscation

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Alicia >>>>> The Entire Roster
> 
> plz provide vids to prove me wrong. :dancingpenguin


baw gawd, wagg, what about AJ? Is she dead to you?

I thought you'd never leave this opinion behind.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Dat Kalisto debut y'all. :banderas Had incredible height on that crossbody like Renee said, and marked for that beautiful Shiranui he did as well. If the move he got the win with really is his finisher then that's pretty lame. I hope he gets a better finisher before going to the main roster. I've said it before but I'll say it again; Kalisto will become a STAR. 
I didn't really pay attention to Local's physique so can't say anything about it. 


Bliss-Fox was alright, though could've been a but longer. Really liked that handstand kneedrop to the gut by Bliss.


----------



## Obfuscation

He'll probably do nothing, tbhayley. But I'm happy to see him work.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Alexa Bliss is adorable. NXT divas rule!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Kalisto needs an out of nowhere flash finisher though given his size. He'll always be the underdog and thus can't have many of his opponents beat to the point of finishing them off with signature spot finisher. He needs the finisher where he can be getting his ass kicked all match and hit it out of nowhere for the win.


----------



## DudeLove669

Am I missing something? WHy is Tatsu so over with the crowd?


----------



## NastyYaffa

DudeLove669 said:


> Am I missing something? WHy is Tatsu so over with the crowd?


I think it's just the NXT crowd "trolling" lol


----------



## Mr. I

Notice anything unusual about Kalisto's handspring from the ropes? It's more of a spring.


----------



## rockdig1228

Yeah, there's no "hand" in that maneuver... it's awesome looking.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ithil said:


> Notice anything unusual about Kalisto's handspring from the ropes? It's more of a spring.


WOAH, didn't realise he wasn't using his hands first time around. Very impressive indeed!


----------



## Certified G

Pretty good NXT show, definitely better than last week.

- Emma :mark::mark: Too bad she lost, but it was a good match, Charlotte is a lot better than I thought at first.
- Kalisto's debut. I had been following him as Samuray Del Sol in Dragon Gate USA and I loved him there, so I was happy to see him debut. He needs to get his old mask design back though.
- Alexa Bliss, first time I saw her other than a picture here and there, she looked good in her debut.
- Fun Battle Royal, not sure why Mojo Rawley of all people got an individual entrance though..
- Camacho/Captain Comic was okay I guess, went a little too long as imo it should've just been a straight up squash for Camacho.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Good episode

Charlotte has grown on me a lot
I love that there are more tag teams, Kalisto was as great as everyone is saying
Nice to see Bliss debut but goddamn how good was Fox in that match. If she can define her character a bit more she can be a top diva
Captain comic camacho was funny but didn't really do anything for me, not sure why Camacho is still being mexican if he's not teaming with hunico
Battle Royal was fun, seems like the NXT crowd is just starting to turn on Mojo, which I kinda expected to happen eventually
Bo is awesome, if you're not obsessed with WORKRATE wrestlers, he's killing it with his character work (and his entrance is my favourite in all of WWE)


----------



## DudeLove669

Ithil said:


> Notice anything unusual about Kalisto's handspring from the ropes? It's more of a spring.


Lefort made that look really good with how he set it up. I see so many guys just stand there with a shocked look on their face waiting to take the hit.


----------



## Flair Shot

Ithil said:


> Notice anything unusual about Kalisto's handspring from the ropes? It's more of a spring.


What (HAND)Spring lol? He uses no hands.:lmao


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Kalisto's athleticism is freakish, I've hardly ever seen anyone make as much of an impact as he did coming off a hot tag. Crazy elevation, no hands-spring and all executed flawlessly. Neville will have his work cut out for him to keep up with this guy.

El Local might not be in-shape, but I'm surprised to see him pull off some of the moves that he does despite clearly not being in great condition. There's a certain appeal to it, more so than if he was just another luchadore (from what I remember La Parka wasn't exactly chiseled, yet popular nonetheless). We also know that he can cut a promo so I would not count him out just yet.

Good debut for Alexa Bliss, I hope her career amounts to more than jokes about her height though. Alicia Fox seems to work pretty stiff which is possibly why she hasn't gotten much of a push in a while. I can imagine not all of the Divas want their faces busted up (although it would give more attention to the division to have more matches of this standard).


----------



## x78

Yeah, Kalisto and the team with Local was much more impressive than I was expecting. Alexa's debut was also good and I'm looking forward to seeing more from her. Really the only downside about the show this week was the commentary again, Jason Albert is so bad that he makes even Renee sound competent and this Rich guy doesn't seem very interesting or exciting at all.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Great show, only have one comment.




























I've have an overwhelming desire to get this woman pregnant.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Alexa Bliss is adorable 

And DAT Kalisto :mark: :mark:

The crowd chanting "Thank you Tyson" when Bo got eliminated :lmao :lmao :lmao

Pretty good NXT this week, better than the previous few week's episodes.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

CruelAngel77 said:


> Great show, only have one comment.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've have an overwhelming desire to get this woman pregnant.



How dare you say such things about the woman I shall marry. Be gone with you...


But thanks for the gifs.


----------



## Algernon

I hope Lefort and Louis make it. They could be a better version of La Resistance. I already like them much better than the dull Ascension. Kalisto will end up being what the WWE wanted Sin Cara to be...Mysterio's replacement. 

Unless Mojo Rawley can re-invent himself as a heel like Bo Dallas did, he's not going to make it. Mojo's curremt gimmick is not going to work. It's too corny and too forced.

Alicia Fox is a real pro and I guess she just doesn't care as long as shes getting a paycheck. She put over a girl who has 8 months in the business when shes been with WWE for 8 years.


----------



## Loader230

Phillies3:16 said:


> It's sad that Albert is a better announcer than king/cole/JBL. Put the nxt announce team on raw and ppv


LOL no. He is just as awful. 

Can't stand Renee's commentary either. Call me old fashioned, sexist, or whatever but I don't ever wanna hear fake female reactions in a male oriented sport. They should keep that shit limited to backstage interviews only.


----------



## the frenchise

Good to see a french team (La resistance was not really french, the wrestkers wer canadians)

Marcus louis was funny as hell shouting "mais il se prend pour qui, lui" and "c'est chez moi, ici!".
Lefort is a good seller.

Kalisto is awesome, wow, i'm gonna check his work before wwe.

I really hope Charlotte wins the women's title, she's ultraconvincing as a heel.

I don't understand what they doing with camacho, but i don't see this gimmick works on the main roster. He improved a lot but something's missing.
Can't wait for the triple threat!!!


----------



## Afnorok

Alicia Fox is excellent, better than Ms.Lee.


----------



## Mr. I

Afnorok said:


> Alicia Fox is excellent, better than Ms.Lee.


She's really not.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

The current NXT commentary is awful. None of them are good in their current roles. Tom Phillips is the only decent one but the other play by play guy is just horrible. That's what you get when you only hire guys who sound like they should still be in high school.


----------



## x78

Loader230 said:


> LOL no. He is just as awful.
> 
> Can't stand Renee's commentary either. Call me old fashioned, sexist, or whatever but I don't ever wanna hear fake female reactions in a male oriented sport. They should keep that shit limited to backstage interviews only.


Not so much that as the fact that she has no idea how to call a wrestling match. Almost everything she says is a distraction and she doesn't even have any kayfabe knowledge about the business so there is literally no reason for her to be on commentary.


----------



## Bray Wyatt

I can't stand Mojo Rawley. It's like an obnoxious 12 year old on a major sugar high.


----------



## Obfuscation

Agreed w/Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Oxidamus

Byron Saxton is the best commentator in WWE right now. Riley and Philips are constantly, and I mean CONSTANTLY *TRYING* to trade banter and it is horribly bad. A few weeks ago one of them said something about Charlotte's seemingly signature head scissors, mentioning that it is a 'variant of the figure 4, but around the neck', and the other was confused as shit.
Albert is no better, he is just a fatter, taller, raspier, non-creepy Lawler.
And Renee can only do acceptable commentary in divas matches which she should, at least for now, be confined to, if even allowed to commentate.

Alexa Bliss doesn't seem ready for the call up, but obviously they need more developmental divas so I can't really complain. Not a fan of the pseudo-pixie/fairy thing with the skirt and the glitter, would have just been better as a simple cheerleader IMO.

Kallisto looking exceptional, Ricardo showing he can still work and should get a real wrestling opportunity (like MADDOX), Mojo's gimmick still sucks (nice summary of it above me), the legionnaires seems rushed considering only a few months ago LeFort was looking for new guys and that story was dropped, and Baron Corbin continuing to impress me a lot. What about you guys?

Charlotte gets better week by week, but not as good as Sasha IMO. But I can still dig Charlotte winning the title. I like how they're booking Charlotte as incredibly cocky and narcissistic, and Sasha as still a bit reluctant and against the shit Charlotte gives her, it's great.


Lastly, loved the triple finish, but they shouldn't have done the instant replay because Breeze obviously won. :lol


----------



## Leather Rebel

That camera shot at the end of the battle royal show that Breeze won without a doubt.
Why Corey Graves wasn't at the battle royal?


----------



## Obfuscation

+1 on Corbin. He could be worth something down the line. He stole that tag match a few weeks ago where it was actually meant to be a put over for Jordan & Dillinger.


----------



## MiRixG

Algernon said:


> Unless Mojo Rawley can re-invent himself as a heel like Bo Dallas did, he's not going to make it. Mojo's curremt gimmick is not going to work. It's too corny and too forced.


I feel that Mojo got a watered down Ultimate Warrior gimmick and because it is a watered down version it won't work. 

He needs to pull a "hyped" version of it.


----------



## Oxidamus

Corbin has a great look too imo. That guy can go far. Hopefully the biker gimmick is garbaged because I think Corbin could do a singles Ascension-type character extremely well. Just a really dark, mysterious guy, but nothing supernatural or OTT like Kevin Thorn.

JJ&TD impressed me then too. I hope we see more of them. They're like a new version of Shelton & Haas. Not in the sense of ethnicity kobe8) but the athleticism being literally the only reason they're together. :lol

Sawyer Fulton also looked alright, but I'm not for the tag with Corbin.


----------



## Obfuscation

Fulton should rock an old school gimmick to fit his funny _(in that good way)_ look. The one strap singlet. The Armstrong family inspired hair. Seems as solid of a pitch as any just to make him sort of southern style bad guy route to me. Probably b/c I'm constantly thinking of Scott Armstrong or Mitch Ryder the last time whenever I see him.

I'm already open to the Jordan & Dillinger tag by proxy of it actually being a tag team. And now Dillinger - the former Gavin Spears once upon a time as if anyone can actually remember him - actually came back to WWE to earn a program. Dunno how far it'll go, but it's already a step in the right direction compared to being a Scotty Goldman type dude on ECW for a few matches. Atheletics, Luchadores, Ascention. Well I just like that there are teams. Plural being important. After months upon months _(upon MONTHS)_ w/only one in the mix. I know Hunico & Camacho were there but bleh. Clearly it was temporary. I'm more for Camacho being on his own and actually getting a personality. Needs to lose the rest of the gimmick though. But apparently only the accent will be dropped... 

Well I tackled a few subjects right there. Show is always fun enough to do so.


----------



## Oxidamus

The only thing about Fulton I know right now is that I don't think he should be jobbing, and I don't think he should be utilised properly for another 6 months or so. Corbin is closer (and more deserving imo) to getting a legitimate NXT shot soon and I think he could run with the ball a lot better. Not only is it a bit difficult to debut two guys that aren't a tag team (that's how I'd prefer them to be anyway) around the same time, but it's harder when they would fill the exact same physical niche - tall, strong, monstrous type.

I think I saw Dillinger as Spears maybe _one_ time in ECW. Granted I stopped watching around that time so I can't say anything but I do recall his name. It would explain why he seems like a genuinely good and older ring worker being on ECW a handful of years ago. :lol

I actually like how they're treating Camacho right now, even though it's a bit rushed. It would be better had they not essentially made him job losses only a month prior to this. I know they're not really building him up as a strong opponent for Neville or anything, just as a more "credible" opponent for Rose to "feud" with and go over, but it's just so rushed. Camacho has a good look with and without the beanie and with the tanktop and work pants to be honest. He fits it better than Hunico, and WWE have enough Samoan guys on the main roster anyway, so Camacho both staying in NXT and posing as an illegal Mexican gangster is probably what's best.

I hope he still gets his current treatment after the inevitable loss to Rose though.


----------



## Obfuscation

I just think they're trying to test the waters/show the next gen crop of talent right now b/c they know some of the mainstays don't have much time left down there. So I'm not too worried about either Corbin or Fulton's roles atm. They're being used, not exactly doing a whole heck of a lot, but it's mostly just about the "take notice" aspect. Then once the things have settled (possible after Takeover? new tapings etc) then either one of these, Corbin if by preference, I'd take him atm too, can move into a more sustained role.

I actually like the sound of Camacho as an illegal Mexican gangster. Would give him some depth to work on. b/c backstage he's in suits, speaking normal, talking about being a player and whatnot. Then when he shows up to wrestle, he's got the ghetto look going for him. I'd just prefer some balance there. Either he's fake gangster and that gets played upon - which can be subtle - or he just morphs into an extension of himself and acts the way he does backstage, but ditches some of the remains from his past association w/Hunico. Keeping the name would be fine, but changing the attire & entrance theme would be better if going down this route. Again, at least he's more of a credible member of the roster. Instead of being _"that Hunico's friend guy"_ who was there w/o any reason.


----------



## Oxidamus

I can understand what you mean by testing the waters, but I think it's silly to force guys who seem ready for television within only three months to job to other relative newcomers. Corbin is a guy who shouldn't have lost a match, but he has lost many, so upon proper 'debut' he won't have anything behind him, like an undefeated streak, you know?

And I also hope WWE don't do a massive culling of current NXT by taking five of the top guys. NXT would be very lost without Zayn, Neville, Breeze, and as much as I don't really like them, Ascension and Graves. It'd quite possibly turn to Charlotte being the main eventer of NXT... Or WWE trying to push Aiden English or Colin Cassady as the next NXT champion in a rush.


Camacho is in suits? :lmao
I never noticed. I sped through most of the last month to get back up-to-date if that's what happened. I did watch his matches, which is why I've realised my prior thoughts about him being very... subpar are very wrong. He's a solid talent. And if he gets better with a totally separate gimmick I could actually genuinely see the man a main eventer in WWE. Anyway, I digress, he... is an illegal Mexican gangster... right? :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation

I hear ya. But that's just their mentality of the farm system right now, it seems. If they're picking you to move up, you're going up. And the jobbers, well, they're gonna stay jobbers no matter how much more "ready" they happen to be than vs someone they're positioned to make look good. Case and point most of the situation w/Mojo Rawley. But, we've batted around that topic plenty of times in here w/that guy.

I'm only going by the vibe I personally have. Not sure if any more other than Dallas & Rose will be following soon, but w/the whole "NXT is taking over" vibe, I think the company may want to stick some more new faces out there. Even w/the appearance of the main roster these days, there is a total changing of the guard vibe going on. Again, I could be WAY off and workers like a Tyler Breeze may be set to stay in NXT for a good remainder more.

Well, maybe not suits, per say. But dress shirt w/a blazer & whatnot. That general WWE suave look for backstage promos. The whole Mexican thing is funny b/c he does what I said he does backstage and then he's got the music & the look of the ghetto guy in tact, but nothing on commentary acknowledges the two. It's just like...there. For both things. Which is why I'm asking for them to pick a side and stick w/it. Part of me can't wait for that one week where he hits a Samoan Drop, gets that part of his background acknowledged, & then someone also bringing up how he grew up in the barrio. 8*D


----------



## Lilou

I sincerely hope Renee is gone from commentary soon. She's overexposed anyway, and she adds nothing to the announce team. 

Alexa Bliss is adorable, and a lot of fun to watch. Can't wait to see more of what she can do.


----------



## Oxidamus

Nah man, Corbin is going to be a star. He isn't jobbing any longer than a few months more. Another year and a bit if NXT is still functioning he'll be NXT Champion. You can quote me on that. _I hope_.

What do you think will happen with Mojo anyway? I can't see officials wanting to put the championship on him any time soon for multiple reasons, and I don't see him entering a proper feud that has any glimpses of him losing for another SIX FUCKING MONTHS.
And after a year? If he doesn't improve? Will he STILL be on the roster?
He seems like a great guy and could do way better with a gimmick that fucking suits him though. I've said this enough but I will probably stand by that until it changes.

Breeze is one of the few guys I think should get called up because he deserves it and has been there for long enough. I still think Sami should chill in NXT until they get a VERY good crowd that is almost definitely going to pop hard for him. They could do really well with his debut or really badly. The amount of people whining because Sami hasn't debuted on Raw yet is way too high.

Jason Jordan and Tye Dillinger are probably the best prospects for taking over any part of NXT in the coming months though. Tag team or singles competition, JJ has every visual trait. The only things I'm not sure on is his wrestling ability and how good of a talker he is, but if he's good at both the guy is a future fucking star. TD seems to be pulling the Rollins protection of JJ, who in this case, is Reigns. :lol

:lmao
Samoan or Mexican, as long as he's a gangster character I think he can pull it off well.
Camacho does a really good, forceful Samoan drop for the record.



Lilou said:


> Alexa Bliss is adorable, and a lot of fun to watch. Can't wait to see more of what she can do.


I was really hoping for her 450. :sad:

Where have you been lately too? :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation

Mojo? Shooot. I have no clue. I fear he'll continued to get uber forced down our throats w/o him showing any improvement whatsoever. It's not biased perception, it's just what I see w/the dude. There's just nothing. Or nothing outside of being a lower card act to just do random stuff like how Santino & 3MB float around. I dunno. WWE sees the world, I see a waste of time. :hayley2

Breeze can benefit from both. Which is, redundant.., beneficial to him right now. He's in a strong, consistent place. Only room to go up. Zayn shouldn't move. No way. I know how great he is yada yada, but yeah, keep him down in NXT until the time is perfect. Nothing wrong w/that. Same scenario as Breeze. He'll tear it up down there while continuing to gain more and more buzz. The proper aspect of developmental. That and having lots of room to keep doing other angles & whatnot. Dunno why so many want to see him called up right now. The same people who probably were clamoring for Paige & Emma, yet make 10 threads on how they're not working. Specifics on the topic here can be brought up b/c they're Divas and that story is one we all know doesn't hold as much emphasis, etc. But still. No sense rushing things when the talent has plenty to gain in the area they're at now. As I rambled so semi-incoherently throughout all this. Corey Graves is someone I actually do want to see make the main roster this year. Feel like he's finally hit his stride in NXT and can be brought in at least some time during this year to be on RAW/Smackdown. Even at the tail end when he gets more stuff done on NXT, so be it. He's on a good path.

Part of me always wanted to say I liked Camacho, even though he never got to do anything in the ring. After seeing him work lately, it appears my instincts were correct. It's that MENG bloodline. I live to mark for it, or something. Good Samoan Drop indeed. Def fitting for a finisher.


----------



## RiverFenix

Camacho used a running Samoan Drop as his finisher that was sorta different/cool looking. Either keep that or use a Samoan Drop held into a bridge pin (like a Perfectplex but with a SD). It's too bad that he can't really push his Samoan heritage/Meng bloodlines rather than making him some Mexican gangbanger.


----------



## Mr. I

That was a front powerslam, not a Samoan drop. He's also not Samoan, he's Tongan.


----------



## Obfuscation

b/c a specific like that matters. Pacific Islander; it's all the same when acknowledged in wrestling.


----------



## RiverFenix

Ithil said:


> That was a front powerslam, not a Samoan drop. He's also not Samoan, he's Tongan.


He beat Olly Grey with a running Samoan Drop a couple of shows ago. As to the latter point, book him as a Tongan if it means he could be Son of Meng, but little really to differentiate between Tongan and Samoan gimmick wise really, unless wwe wants to educate fans on regional rivalries and the like.


----------



## Mr. I

Hayley Seydoux said:


> b/c a specific like that matters. Pacific Islander; it's all the same when acknowledged in wrestling.


Well one is where he's from, one is not. Wrestling or not, they're two different countries.
He's Tongan-American anyway.


----------



## Obfuscation

This is sure to matter in the long run. 8*D


----------



## Oxidamus

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Mojo? Shooot. I have no clue. I fear he'll continued to get uber forced down our throats w/o him showing any improvement whatsoever. It's not biased perception, it's just what I see w/the dude. There's just nothing. Or nothing outside of being a lower card act to just do random stuff like how Santino & 3MB float around. I dunno. WWE sees the world, I see a waste of time. :hayley2
> 
> Breeze can benefit from both. Which is, redundant.., beneficial to him right now. He's in a strong, consistent place. Only room to go up. Zayn shouldn't move. No way. I know how great he is yada yada, but yeah, keep him down in NXT until the time is perfect. Nothing wrong w/that. Same scenario as Breeze. He'll tear it up down there while continuing to gain more and more buzz. The proper aspect of developmental. That and having lots of room to keep doing other angles & whatnot. Dunno why so many want to see him called up right now. The same people who probably were clamoring for Paige & Emma, yet make 10 threads on how they're not working. Specifics on the topic here can be brought up b/c they're Divas and that story is one we all know doesn't hold as much emphasis, etc. But still. No sense rushing things when the talent has plenty to gain in the area they're at now. As I rambled so semi-incoherently throughout all this. Corey Graves is someone I actually do want to see make the main roster this year. Feel like he's finally hit his stride in NXT and can be brought in at least some time during this year to be on RAW/Smackdown. Even at the tail end when he gets more stuff done on NXT, so be it. He's on a good path.
> 
> Part of me always wanted to say I liked Camacho, even though he never got to do anything in the ring. After seeing him work lately, it appears my instincts were correct. It's that MENG bloodline. I live to mark for it, or something. Good Samoan Drop indeed. Def fitting for a finisher.


:lmao
The best part about NXT is the ability to skip anything and it doesn't really affect much at all. I don't watch anything to do with Mojo and I haven't since maybe his second match. :draper2

Breeze is easily the most deserving guy on the whole NXT roster to get a call up though. People will say it's Zayn but he really needs to get, and work on, a fuckern character.

Yea, Breeze is in a good position, but I wouldn't say only room to go up. He either gets the NXT Championship (which isn't something he needs) and is stuck in developmental for longer, or doesn't get it and floats around the upper-mid card of NXT where he's in a purgatory between number one contendership matches and not. :argh:

I can imagine Graves doing well on the main roster, though I am pretty average on the guy now, it seems like they need that typical tattooed fella now that Punk is gone. Punk was the only reason Graves shouldn't have gotten called up - the similarities, realistically. It's not something that would bother me but a lot of people would give him shit for it, and I wouldn't be surprised if the fans would chant "CM Punk" at him because he has body tattoos either.

Also lol @ Camacho being Tongan. No way, I had no idea. I never bothered to look it up as so many people here were adamant on him being Samoan. I guess there's a lot for me to still pay attention to. :side:

But yea, he did do a running Samoan drop, and he did it really, really well.


I'm not knowledgeable about it, but did Meng ever have a big rivalry with an Anoa'i family member? It seems like they would have. If WWE ever booked Camacho as a Tongan-American 2nd generation wrestler then he could really get pushed and one day have a feud with Reigns, if that is the case.

Interesting that Camacho is a heavy talking point of a thread now that I think about it too btw.


----------



## x78

Glad to see that people are coming around to Camacho. He's a solid talent and the team with Hunico could have been money IMO, although I'm probably one of the biggest Hunico marks on this forum.


----------



## SAMCRO

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Camacho used a running Samoan Drop as his finisher that was sorta different/cool looking. Either keep that or use a Samoan Drop held into a bridge pin (like a Perfectplex but with a SD). It's too bad that he can't really push his Samoan heritage/Meng bloodlines rather than making him some Mexican gangbanger.


But isn't a running samoan drop essentially Ryback's ShellShock finisher?


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Glad to see that people are coming around to Camacho. He's a solid talent and the team with Hunico could have been money IMO, although I'm probably one of the biggest Hunico marks on this forum.


I was always big on Hunico and the tag team, but was never convinced on Camacho himself. I wished Hunico would still be Hunico and not Sin Cara, but Camacho is doing really well alone so it mostly fills that gap.


----------



## Obfuscation

MADDOXITRON said:


> I can imagine Graves doing well on the main roster, though I am pretty average on the guy now, it seems like they need that typical tattooed fella now that Punk is gone. Punk was the only reason Graves shouldn't have gotten called up - the similarities, realistically. It's not something that would bother me but a lot of people would give him shit for it, and I wouldn't be surprised if the fans would chant "CM Punk" at him because he has body tattoos either.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not knowledgeable about it, but did Meng ever have a big rivalry with an Anoa'i family member? It seems like they would have. If WWE ever booked Camacho as a Tongan-American 2nd generation wrestler then he could really get pushed and one day have a feud with Reigns, if that is the case.


Ugh, I know right? Some fans will probably try that to be "oh so clever" b/c it's another wrestler that's tattoo heavy.

Not really. Most of the time the Tongans or the Samoans were either aligned or kept apart b/c they rocked the same general character. WWE could still try it as a fresh angle nonetheless.


----------



## Oxidamus

Camacho going on a racial-fuelled rampage. Every single week he stomps his opponent lifeless, screaming "I'm not fucking Samoan, I'm Tongan!", eventually leading to him doing a "shoot" (actually kayfabe) promo about how every Anoa'i family member is an over-privileged and overrated shit cunt, and the MENG/HAKU bloodline is the real draw. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

Well this is done. Better be booked now.

MENG


----------



## Bray Wyatt

New crush. Alexa Bliss.


----------



## djkhaled

NXT is shown on TV here in Australia, first time I have remembered to watch it, it's pretty good. Couldn't help but notice that NXT gets better attendance than the Impact Zone does :lol:


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Opener, Ascension/Jobberoonies was as usual, a squash. The announcement that they'll face Team LU-CHA! is good. Hopefully we can get a decent match from it.

My girl Alexa VS Charlotte wasn't great. There were too many nears falls for such a short match. I counted six not including the pinfall. I also don't like Charlotte winning. Alexa is the future, she should hold the belt permanently and change it from pink to blue.

Mojo/English was awful. I like English, but he's not a guy who can carry someone in match, especially a guy as bad as Rawley. Rawley hasn't grown at all. The guy is fucking awful.

Big Cass/Generic hipster guy also wasn't good. I can't really get into Cass as a singles guy, perhaps because he's so insanely good with Enzo. Generic hipster guy was annoying and was clearly signed because he played sport in high school, not because he's a pro wrestler.

The dallas/JBL promo was both good and bad. Good on JBL's side, and absolutely awful on bo's side. Dallas mucked up lines, came off as forced and made me wish the bit would finish. What people see in this guy is so far beyond me it's ridiculous.

The main event was one of the two high points of the show (Miss Bliss being the other) Breeze, who I honestly thought would never be an above average worker, really stood with the incredible workers that are Zayn and Kidd. I can honestly see these three guys feuding for a belt on the main roster in the future. Though the finish wasn't great.

Overall, 6/10. Alexa is Bliss, Rawley's the runs, and get Kidd/Zayn/Breeze on the main roster.


----------



## CrystalFissure

I enjoyed it this week. I was disappointed at Alexa vs. Charlotte, but at the same time wasn't surprised as it seemed to be all about Charlotte going over. On Alexa's behalf I think she can be greater than what little this match showcased. Super excited to see the 450 splash as a finisher but we likely won't see that for almost a month since next week will be Sasha vs. Natalya and then the following week will be the Women's Title Match.

Aiden English is pretty cool, and I noticed the crowd beginning to turn on Mojo. That's what happens when your finisher is utter shite. 

Cass vs. Dawkins was decent. The Ascension pretty much only wrestled so we could see El Local and Kalisto, so the match was a squash. Interesting to see another Australian in the WWE though. Interestingly enough, his tag partner never even made it in.

The main event was glorious. Loved it and was thoroughly entertained.


----------



## Obfuscation

Thinking Bliss should go over someone who's been groomed since practically the start of the year to win the championship & growing weekly in Charlotte? The fandom has ran wild, man. Fail to see how Charlotte herself couldn't be claimed as "the future". She's also on NXT. :hayden3


----------



## Oxidamus

Bliss is not ready for TV. Wrong debut. Should have been Knox.


----------



## Deppo

Who did The Ascenscion squash? It sounds like Buddy Murphy debuted, was he one of them?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Why is NXT on sooooooooooooooooo late? It's a thursday, it's a WWE Network show (already taped and easily shown earlier), and all the gimmicks (maybe not including The Ascension) are PG rated. All the other shows start at 8 PM. Back in my days...I was sent to bed by 9, 10 at the latest. Why is the one show I look forward to the most on at 9 PM? Why not have it on at 8? Legends House can go to 7 PM or 9 PM, or just not air in the first place. Why is the Legends house a priority over the future of WWE? 

Fuck, I want to watch that shit now!


----------



## RatedR10

Damn, that Zayn/Kidd/Breeze match was sweet. Just caught it on SN360 in Canada.


----------



## Necramonium

RatedR10 said:


> Damn, that Zayn/Kidd/Breeze match was sweet. Just caught it on SN360 in Canada.


But the ending sucked, who booked this crap? You got two upcoming talents, and than Kidd wins the bloody nr 1 spot for the NXT Championship? If its anyone in that ring who deserves it it's Zayn right now.


----------



## RiverFenix

Neville HAS to retain at Take-Over though, and Zayn lost to Cesaro at Arrival and likely don't want him losing again. 

Buddy Murphy teamed with Elias Sampson (Formerly IWC's Logan Shulo) - both signed developmentals.


----------



## x78

Yeah, Kidd winning the contendership is a terrible decision and pretty much ruined my anticipation for Takeover.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That Ascencion match is proof NXT crowd will chant for anything. "This is Awesome" for 10 kicks from Konnor?  Is that Kalisto and Ricardo Rodriguez? :lol Why did they give Ascencion the microphone. God Damnit! I was a complete mark up till tonight. This was a bad segment. THE...NXT........................UNIVERSE!!!!! Viktor even sounded like a puss. Ugh. I've been so let down! Lu...Cha...Lu...Cha...Lu...Cha! Stop. Please.

Veronica was hot. 

Bad Diva's match. Bless takes good bumps, but Charlotte's 50000 back breakers looked like shit. And not a single hold done in that match looked painful. Coming from last week, that was garbage. What happened to the Summer Rae cutout. :lmao 
Did tinkerbell jizz all over Alexa Bliss's face?

"A country full of Michael Ceras." :lmao 

Aiden can fucking wrestle. Shit. Mojo cannot, and I think those 5 kids in the audience and planted fans are the only people who like him.

#pleasedontkillzayn Fuck, this guy is going to be in WWE for like 2 years and then have to retire at this rate. That german suplex deluxe thing :mark: "All three guys!" chant :lmao I couldn't believe Kidd won either. Thank you Total Divas. Thank you for making all decisions in WWE right now. But of course, I want Neville to retain and Zayn to win a match. Not an awful outcome now that I think about it.

Decent episode.


----------



## joeycalz

After watching the end of that triple threat match, I can't help but feel like they're teasing a Zayn heel turn to test the waters? I mean, Bo is leaving. Tyson is no threat and will probably only make Neville look good at Takeover. It seemed like this entire episode wasn't built around the title match but more or less Zayn's ample opportunities and continuously coming up just short. Anybody feel like that? Zayn will be a good face, but it's entirely possible considering how good Neville is in his own right. NXT would really be lacking that top heel. (Doubt this happens, just an observation)


----------



## Romangirl252

Good show... I like Bliss and would of liked for her to win... the main event was awesome... I like Kidd but I wanted to see Sami win it


----------



## dxbender

Why were people chanting for Yoshi Tatsu during the triple threat match?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Did they put Charlotte against Alexa to see if she can actually carry the rookie in the match? Charlotte doesn't even have that much more experience compare to Alexa.

Also lol that 450 by Alexa is unnecessary. She is teasing us the 450 splash.


----------



## x78

^ Charlotte carried the match well IMO. She's improved so much since her debut.


----------



## Rizzo

I usually like the NXT crowd but the Yoshi Tatsu chants during the Kidd-Zayn-Breeze match was annoying as hell. Wouldn't mind it during a Mojo match because his matches are shit but during a quality match like those three had is just stupid.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Holy shit. The show ends with Kidd winning over IWC favorites Zayn and Breeze? I brought my high waders just for the flood of e-tears coming.


----------



## Obfuscation

MADDOXITRON said:


> Bliss is not ready for TV. Wrong debut. Should have been Knox.


Agreed. And then putting her w/Charlotte - who proves her experience has only grown in short, offensive heavy matches - was a horrendous decision. Match was this week was..oof. All kinds of bad. They've booked her terribly too. Fluke win vs Alicia & squashed by Charlotte. Not sure what they're thinking.

Only thing about this week's NXT I liked was Kalisto/El Local getting in the tag championship picture. Wait, mulligan. Enjoyed CJ Parker's shenanigans too. Triple Threat was garbage. But, those matches usually fail. Weakest edition I've seen in a while. Not fun at all. :hayley2


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

:deandre Tyson Kidd? At least the match will be nice, I guess.

Anyways, cool ME match, lol crowd "yoshi tatsu"? 

Looks like Charlotte was a bit annoyed being in the ring with Alexa, but she's just a rookie, so it's all good. 

Mojo is already hated and looks like he's being forced? Think I heard someone in the crowd scream "boooooo, do a suplex"

meh ep, but it seems like they need a boost in the roster. Sami is still :zayn3


----------



## Mr. I

joeycalz said:


> After watching the end of that triple threat match, I can't help but feel like they're teasing a Zayn heel turn to test the waters? I mean, Bo is leaving. Tyson is no threat and will probably only make Neville look good at Takeover. It seemed like this entire episode wasn't built around the title match but more or less Zayn's ample opportunities and continuously coming up just short. Anybody feel like that? Zayn will be a good face, but it's entirely possible considering how good Neville is in his own right. NXT would really be lacking that top heel. (Doubt this happens, just an observation)


Not even slightly. Zayn doesn't seem like someone who should ever be a heel.


----------



## Obfuscation

Tyson is showing more "edge" than Zayn even is in this scenario. Zayn is just frustrated at himself by always coming up short after being inches away from the NXT Championship. Merely a building process till his next chance. _(which is being held off for a proper reason)_ That's all. Dude is Ricky Steamboat; implying babyface for life.


----------



## Oxidamus

*O G R E*
_*O*xitron's *G*enuine w*R*estling *E*valuations_








_I don't care if you don't care I'm doing my thing._​___________________________






*Ascension vs. Jobbers (one of whom happens to be BUDDY MURPHY):*

Only watched this obvious squash match because of Buddy Murphy. Hilariously, he looked like one of the biggest guys in Melbourne City Wrestling, next to his ex-tag partner in Australia, but he's small as fuck compared to a guy like Konnor.

Nothing special, really. Nice to see Ascension are getting a... uh... proper tag team to go against, even though Ricardo playing El Local makes it clear that Ascension will win. If they lose, I'm all for team LU-CHA!, but I doubt that will happen.


*Sami Zayn Interview:*

Zayn's still a good talker but he really needs to stop being so overly-gentlemanly. It's too Cena lite.


*Charlotte vs. Alexa Bliss:*

I have a lot of mixed feelings on this. Alexa is clearly not ready for television (but since when has that stopped NXT? HYPE!) and shouldn't have been called up yet. I don't even know why she's there, really. On the outside, just from looking at her and her entrance, the "adorable" niche is already covered by Bayley.
The only reason I can imagine she is on television is because she's particularly athletic and the only diva able to do a 450. Though, I always thought AJ could do it, and I'm fairly sure Naomi _could possibly_, I'm not sure. She can definitely hit it as we saw in this match though.

Charlotte looked really... eh, in the match. Horrible because she's a horrible wrestler at the moment and the only things going for her is her niche height and dynasty. However, I think she's playing the top bitch heel alright. Some parts in the match were pretty good character-wise, like the tree of woe drop, but some parts were just *shit*, like her yelling "get blueberry off of me"... Overall, Charlotte is still just outclassed INCREDIBLY by Sasha and DOUBLE INCREDIBLY by Summer, and it sucks Summer isn't even on Raw or Smackdown now. fpalm

As someone else pointed out, WAY TOO MANY NEAR FALLS. If we're right in assuming NXT put Charlotte in that position to see if she could carry the rookies (as you would expect her to when she's being primped as the top diva heel), she really has to learn to force matches her way. It's more Charlotte's fault there were so many near falls from Alexa because WWE seem to like to teach new divas specifically to do rollups and nothing else when they debut. Charlotte should have reversed some more or something.


*Mojo Rawley vs. Aiden English:*

Skipped the whole match up until Mojo won. At least Mojo looks more defined and less flabby. That's one of the umpteen problems he needs to fix done.
:draper2


*Angelo Dawkins vs. Colin Cassady:*

I like Dawkins. Seems like an alright guy and the gimmick suits him.

Like Alexa v Charlotte this is a match I really think deserves a lot of constructive criticism. Like Mojo, Cass has a weird physique but it seems to be getting a bit better. I know it's difficult for taller guys to gain muscle mass without too much fat (or insane genes) so I can't blame him entirely.

As for the match though, it was really weird. Why is Cass being booked so strong all of a sudden? He has essentially jobbed for the last... 8 months, and all of a sudden he's a force? This was problematic with Camacho so I don't understand why they're doing this with him. _Hopefully_ they're not doing a Camacho and making him look strong to feed him to someone who doesn't need it (CJ Parker is a MUCH worse Adam Rose (Rose doesn't need wins when he's moving to the main roster) but at least Rose was decent).

And not only was he booked strong but he was booked kinda heelish. Is this intended? I really hope it is because if it isn't it's a huge mistake. If Cassady is acting heel in a match he's meant to be face, without eventually turning because of the aggressiveness, it's bad ring work. If it's booking telling him to be more aggressive without turning, it's bad booking. :side:

Thank fuck he dropped the S-A-W-F-T - legitimately SOFT AS FUCK back clubs, though. It's much better as a solo taunt before a big boot, but it could still be used as something else. If it was a pre-powerbomb taunt it'd be best now that I think about it. Or even yelled with jabs? I dunno, anything is better than the back clubs though. I'm glad he changed that.

Also, Cassady has THE best high knee in the DUBYA DUBYA E business. Formerly HHH (shoot me), but easily Cass now.


*Bo Dallas & JBL Segment:*

I don't think this was bad. Bo always looks awkward. I'm pretty sure it's his character. He is probably MEANT to look as if he forgets his lines to be honest. :lol

Big E v Bo again might be interesting. Looking forward to it, but can't say I care much. If Bo loses it's just purging him from NXT so he can go full time to the main roster.


*Tyson Kidd vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Sami Zayn:*

Pretty good match. Not much to criticise at all except for the ending, but I can't really complain about that because Zayn and Breeze have both had shots fairly recently and Kidd v Neville would be newer, fresher, and honestly flat out more interesting. Kidd could turn, and though it's not important for NXT, or important _to me_, it's more interesting than Zayn v Neville or Breeze v Neville again, in my mind anyway.

Good match, overall. Definitely not as bad as someone told me. :kobe8

Zayn sold that triple suplex thing like a pro-pro-professional though. That was insane. Good spot, but seems to be used quite often in triple threats these days.

All I can say is I really hope Breeze gets a call up soon. He's one of the few guys still there from FCW who haven't had a shot on the main roster now. Who has been in WWE for longer than him, apart from Konnor, who had a shot on the original NXT and was let go for a bit?


*Overall:*
Pros:

Mojo showed a legitimate improvement - fixing his flab issue was probably the first thing he should have done (even over wrestling better) imo.
Murphy had a good showing even though he was a jobber - It's not just patriotism, but I think Murphy is a great talent overall. Good look, good wrestler.
Charlotte is moving on to the finals - Although I'd prefer Bayley or Sasha Banks being the champion, I can dig Charlotte winning the title because it opens up more opportunities for Bayley and Sasha.

Cons:

No Brodus Clay or Camacho - though I know these guys were probably just temporarily being used to put over Neville and Rose, respectively, I think they're wasting their talent even by leaving them off of NXT.
No Sasha Banks match - I know the outcome of the upcoming match, I won't spoil anything. I just wanted to see it this week because I'm looking forward to it.
Ascension still too fucking predictable - I still don't get the point of giving a tag team the tag titles if all they do for 90% of their ENTIRE FUCKING REIGN is go against people that have no chance of winning. El Local and Kalisto have fuck all chance of winning, and it's sad they still are more likely than anyone else in the whole Ascaverage reign.
The crowd is still focused more on entertaining themselves - They need to focus more on helping out the talent learn what fans want, not taking the piss and just having fun. Chanting YOSHI TATSU in the main event - why? - it's hard to explain, but I just hate the Full Sail crowd a lot.
Zayn lost - not problematic to me, but hearing people complain about Zayn "not getting the title or an opportunity" again is not something I want. I love Zayn, but he doesn't need to be in the title situation so much, especially when he _loses most of his matches_.
I can't stress the last point any more - he doesn't need to be in the title matches all the god damn time.




Hayley Seydoux said:


> Tyson is showing more "edge" than Zayn even is in this scenario. Zayn is just frustrated at himself by always coming up short after being inches away from the NXT Championship. Merely a building process till his next chance. _(which is being held off for a proper reason)_ That's all. Dude is Ricky Steamboat; implying babyface for life.


The way Regal talked about Kidd being ruthless, opportunistic and especially _incredibly knowledgeable about his opponents_ was really good. I don't understand the hate Kidd is getting right now. I get people love Breeze and Zayn but you can't get everything the way you want it, other smarks.


----------



## x78

^ The hate for Kidd is because he's an almost 20 year vet, has been on the main roster for 5 or more years and is now back competing for the developmental title at a developmental PPV. Apart from the fact that it makes Takeover totally predictable, NXT is for rookies, not main roster failures like Tyson Kidd. Either repackage him or release his sorry ass, how is giving his failed character a push on a developmental show going to help anyone?


----------



## Oxidamus

NXT has been booked into a corner with only two NXT guys being legitimate challengers for the championship. Breeze and Zayn. Both of those guys have had shots recently. I get the disappointment in Kidd being there, but who else? I'd rather see Kidd work a quick temporary filler feud _while they build other guys for the placement_ instead of the bookers quick-shotting Mojo Rawley in there.

Most of the names that you could say are "good enough" for the championship have major flaws in some aspect, and need to work on those before they even get the opportunity.

I like Cassady, I'm alright on English, but they are literally the only guys on the NXT roster who could challenge for the championship, and they have been booked like utter shit for the last 3 months (or longer in Cassady's case) so it would be stupid to throw them into the mix.

Realistically the hate/disappointment shouldn't be thrown at Kidd, but the booking team, getting rid of the top guys, and leaving only two worthy challengers, who have already had shots very recently.


----------



## x78

There's also Graves, who seems to have disappeared again. But yeah, they are paying the price for not debuting any new talents for months and months. I'd still rather see Breeze or Zayn challenging for the title than Kidd, at least they are actual NXT talents.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh right Graves. :lmao
What happened to him again?
He'd make a good challenger but not counting his injury time off, he just came off of a feud with Neville anyway. On one hand that's a good story, but on the other it feels a lot like it happened really recently.

I'd rather see Kidd. I mean, I know he won't win it (if he does win it I won't be against anyone flipping their shit at all), but at least Kidd v Neville is new. Neville v Breeze got old after one match - Breeze has that effect on me for some reason - and Zayn v Neville would be nice to see again, but maybe in a few more weeks/months, not at Takeover.


----------



## Obfuscation

Dunno how you found enjoyment w/the main event and the crummy triple threat-ness of it, but so be it. :side: The overselling following the sharpshooter. It was like Undertaker's match from WM 27 again. _(funny that I'm dissing stuff w/Zayn & Taker in it. They're still perfect. Ok, I fixed it.)_

The Kidd disappointment is self-explanatory, if you ask me. Of course the fault is on the booking, but still, the guy chosen for a TV PPV spot is what really leaves a lot to be desired. Their own fault for not having many challengers, open, sure, but ehhhhh. Really should have been someone else. Breeze hasn't gotten a shot. Could have been him. Unless he's the next guy in line and would rather have his ascension in a feud for the gold be one that matters over a random match on a "big" show just to fill the spot. Toss in personal interest - rather, lack there of for whomever - w/a guy like Kidd for a whole different way at looking at the scenario and yeah; lukewarm city is feasible.


----------



## ATF

You can't really talk much about how good the Triple Threat was since you are an assumed Three-Way/Four-Way hater yourself, Cody. :side:

I liked it myself, best part of this week's show, but I did think there was WAY too much laying down in the ring for that matter. Plus, the finish sucked. Still, liked it.

Other than that, this week's NXT show was rather crummy. Ascension squash was entertaining for the YA's, but the promo afterwards was disgusting. Mojo Rawley is disgusting and Aiden deserves better if for that singing stuff alone. Big Cass was... alright. Do miss the stuff w/Enzo though - where is Enzo for that matter? Bo Dallas and JBL promo was, well, a Bo Dallas promo. That had JBL in it. It sucked, but it was beautiful in its horrible glory - Bo Dallas in a nutshell basically.

Alexa/Charlotte was NOT bliss... unfortunely, because I think I'm in love w/Alexa.  It did show she really needs to tweak some rough edges cause she's still kinda green, but when she does, she'll truly be the bee's knees. Then again, being in there w/Charlotte didn't really help. Sure, she knows how to play a heel (things like the Tree of Woe stuff and her bow before her finisher were/are enjoyable), but not much else for my enjoyment. Plus, regarding the heel stuff, Summer Rae does it WAAAAY better anywho. Sasha does it better too, I guess.

This show really didn't help peaking my interest for Takeover now. Hopefully the card will be good - Neville/Kidd has a possibility of it - but I bet my life it won't be as good as Arrival though.


----------



## rockdig1228

MADDOXITRON said:


> *Sami Zayn Interview:*
> 
> Zayn's still a good talker but he really needs to stop being so overly-gentlemanly. It's too Cena lite.


I get where you're coming from, but Sami's "Aw shucks" routine comes across as way more genuine that Cena's nowadays - especially when we see how Cena can really crank up the intensity in promos and he's a million times more effective. Zayn has yet to show that side of his promo personality.



> Thank fuck Cass dropped the S-A-W-F-T - legitimately SOFT AS FUCK back clubs, though. It's much better as a solo taunt before a big boot, but it could still be used as something else. If it was a pre-powerbomb taunt it'd be best now that I think about it. Or even yelled with jabs? I dunno, anything is better than the back clubs though. I'm glad he changed that.


I actually don't mind the S-A-W-F-T back clubs in theory, but it'd be way better if he did them quickly like Sheamus does his chest clubbing. Then it would at least follow the same rhythm that he uses on his entrance.



> The way Regal talked about Kidd being ruthless, opportunistic and especially _incredibly knowledgeable about his opponents_ was really good. I don't understand the hate Kidd is getting right now. I get people love Breeze and Zayn but you can't get everything the way you want it, other smarks.


I thought this was nice as well. You're not going to sell Kidd as a threat based on his size or even past wins in WWE, but you can sell him as dangerous based on his fact that he's extremely well-prepared & precise with his moves to cause max damage.

My thoughts on the match though - I was a little underwhelmed especially considering the talents involved. More so because I figured it would be non-stop action, but instead there was a lot of plodding in between spots where guys were just laid out. If there's ever a match type where it really should be a 10-minute sprint, it's Triple Threats/Fatal Four-Ways because you can always rotate in the fresh guy to take over on offense. This is one of those times WWE needs to change the structure of their typical match because the psychology is completely different in a multi-man match.

Also, regarding Graves disappearing again - supposedly he may have suffered another concussion at Axxess. And apparently he just got a throat tattoo this week... ouch.


----------



## Mr. I

MADDOXITRON said:


> [
> 
> Zayn's still a good talker but he really needs to stop being so overly-gentlemanly. It's too Cena lite.


Seriously? "Being nice" or "being polite" is now a concept invented and monopolized by Cena? Cena isn't even a nice character, he's a loud, obnoxious baby most of the time.

What should Sami say in greeting instead, "Hello Veronica, you stupid cunt"?


----------



## Obfuscation

I would end human lives to just hear that once. :zayn3


----------



## Kaz

Kidd would have been cheared through the roof if this was done 5 years ago. He debuted that long ago and if he had been in an NXT roster then, people would have begged to see him win the title. Especially if he looked like what he does now and not with that "haircut" he's sporting today. At this point, it's not what he's supposed to be doing. It's a disappointment for his fans, besides everything. I should now, I'm one of them.

Speaking of looks, Alexa is enchanting in a youthful, gracious way. Like a young ballet dancer, but one who can fight. Gotta love a girl who can be feminine as any other and be athletic like the best of them at the same time.

And finally, I've got 2 words for the look of Buddy Murphy: Hail Sabin!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Alexa Bliss is soo adorable  Gains babyface sympathy from me just by her face :lol

It's a WOAT analysis. I don't care.


----------



## Screwball

Charlotte looks and performs like a different person since her debut, and I'm enjoying her work as a heel.

Alexa adds something different to the roster, she fits the prototypical underdog role due to her frame, which makes any move she takes look absolutely devastating, those backbreakers are a perfect example.


----------



## Eulonzo

Alexa's hurricanrana small package is awkward, imo.

& :ti @ Kidd winning. Should've been Tyler Breeze or Sami Zayn.


----------



## Obfuscation

Lance Hoyt said:


> And finally, I've got 2 words for the look of Buddy Murphy: Hail Sabin!


Tattered & torn at the bottom. Makes my heart sing.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Tyson Kidd is brought in to do the job for Neville. 

Perhaps it's also considered a test for Neville to showcase his ability further against what is considered a credible veteran by WWE (Kidd always receives high praise by wrestlers and officials but no push). We have to remember that NXT isn't always necessarily trying to put out the best product (see Mojo Rawley), it's still a training ground of sorts. An advanced stage, but not the main stage.

It's disappointing _but_ Neville not dropping the belt yet is quite predictable and I would rather see Breeze or Zayn face him with some suspense over the winner and loser, so it's not a horrible decision as far as I'm concerned. Opens up the possibility for a more desperate Sami Zayn. I get the feeling that they are starting to build him into a slightly obsessed and possibly "insane" character, if for nothing else than to sell his "InZayn" T-shirts.


----------



## Panzer

Tyler Breeze can actually do a good promo damn.


----------



## Joshi Judas

What happened to Corey Graves? Are he and Zayn having a match at TakeOver? Seems really weird to just disappear like that when he was doing some very good work and the feud was solid too. Wasn't even in the Battle Royale.

Or did he get injured?


----------



## Obfuscation

iirc he suffered an injury to keep him off these tapings, but nothing too excessive in the long run.


----------



## BornBad

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> What happened to Corey Graves? Are he and Zayn having a match at TakeOver? Seems really weird to just disappear like that when he was doing some very good work and the feud was solid too. Wasn't even in the Battle Royale.
> 
> Or did he get injured?


don't know he posted that pic on Instagram 2 weeks ago, with the tag line Don't call it a comeback... "#livehard #staydown #filthparade" 

http://instagram.com/p/ngh4y9H8Hj/


----------



## DudeLove669

Tyson Kidd is one of the most bland and soulless "workrate" wrestlers the WWE has. Everything he does feels so hollow and empty.


----------



## the frenchise

I am not really excited for Neville vs Kidd. Neville vs Zayn or Neville vs Breeze sounds a million time better. 
Kidd better change his personality to a veteran heel for this match because i really don't want to see a good ol face vs face main event for the strap.


----------



## Obfuscation

I think that has a solid chance of happening. Real question is, can he even make that identity interesting w/his work? Hope so.


----------



## RiverFenix

Spoiler: Takeover



I think both Kidd and Nattie will lose and go all bitter "veteran heel" after both lose at Take Over, but not before.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I think this thread gets more views, so here is Prince Devitt










source: Markin' Out - facebook page


----------



## Obfuscation

Dressing up like Joker means...what, exactly?


----------



## Mr. I

He does body paint as different comic book characters for every match, since January. He's done Carnage, Scarlet Spider, Venom, Spawn, Anti-Venom, Darth Maul, Punisher, now the Joker.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'm well aware.

But what does it pertain to NXT for. That's what I'm asking.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Is he still working the circuit to stay fresh. I don't remember this Joker one. 

Those reports saying he only reports to the Performance Centre in August with no one officially confirming anything yet too. They should just confirm it and put me out of my misery tbh :allen1

EDIT: Also I'm so glad Bo Dallas got my letter, damn that JBL, damn him to hell.


----------



## Oxidamus

This was posted in the General WWE section but I'll post it here too for the hell of it.

Zayn v Neville Dark Match pre-Main Event. Not sure where, someone could update on that if they know







Pretty formulaic match but the interesting parts are _the reactions_. Some people know who they are, which is good but also bad in the sense that clearly not that many people bother with NXT (yet, hopefully). Sami got some 'OLE!' chants at two points I believe, but Neville got the biggest pops overall with his flashy offence.

Biggest pop was the end of the match.


Take from this what you will - I think this shows Sami has a great chance of being a staple on the show, but Neville will probably go further simply because he has a niche unfilled, and fills that niche incredibly well.


----------



## Mr. I

I wouldn't expect most fans to know who they are, they won't be well known until they're on RAW.


----------



## Romangirl252

That was a awesome video... glad their giving them chances in front of a bigger wwe crowd


----------



## Kronke

That move at 8:25. :clap


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> I wouldn't expect most fans to know who they are, they won't be well known until they're on RAW.


Well of course, but that's why it's interesting. It lets us know how little of the fans watch NXT, but also that both guys were getting decent reactions considering that lack of knowing who they are, just from manoeuvres alone.


----------



## rockdig1228

I think that video is a little misleading actually, since it seems like the only thing that's mic'ed is the ring. I don't think it truly does justice to the crowd, which I've heard was much more into the match based on some firsthand accounts.

Anyway, it's a fun little match that's only the tip of the iceberg of what those guys can do. Also, nobody takes a hurricanrana like Sami Zayn - the way he lands practically on his head/neck on that snap hurricanrana always makes me cringe though.


----------



## El Capitano

rockdig1228 said:


> I think that video is a little misleading actually, since it seems like the only thing that's mic'ed is the ring. I don't think it truly does justice to the crowd, which I've heard was much more into the match based on some firsthand accounts.
> 
> Anyway, it's a fun little match that's only the tip of the iceberg of what those guys can do. Also, nobody takes a hurricanrana like Sami Zayn - the way he lands practically on his head/neck on that snap hurricanrana always makes me cringe though.


Agree the ring was really loud compared to the crowd


----------



## Oxidamus

rockdig1228 said:


> I think that video is a little misleading actually, since it seems like the only thing that's mic'ed is the ring. I don't think it truly does justice to the crowd, which I've heard was much more into the match based on some firsthand accounts.
> 
> Anyway, it's a fun little match that's only the tip of the iceberg of what those guys can do. Also, nobody takes a hurricanrana like Sami Zayn - the way he lands practically on his head/neck on that snap hurricanrana always makes me cringe though.


Yea I was thinking about that. Even if the crowd were microphone enabled I doubt there would be a major change. No one in the front did much/anything at all except for the flashy spots from Neville when they clapped a lot. The few 'OLE!' chants might have been much louder if mics were up, but nothing really seemed like it would be better than "meh" even if they were increased.

Certainly a good match to show off how Neville works. Too bad it was specifically for Neville and not for Zayn in offence though, but I guess you can't show off either fully with only 8 mins.

I thought that was a CLOSE botch at first, Sami is so good at selling I legit thought he landed on his head after it. :lmao


----------



## rockdig1228

MADDOXITRON said:


> Certainly a good match to show off how Neville works. Too bad it was specifically for Neville and not for Zayn in offence though, but I guess you can't show off either fully with only 8 mins.
> 
> I thought that was a CLOSE botch at first, Sami is so good at selling I legit thought he landed on his head after it. :lmao


I honestly think that they could do a lot more with 8 minutes actually, but they're both veterans and know what you're supposed to accomplish in a dark match - have an inoffensive match with a good finish that warms up the crowd, but nothing that will show up the "stars" later on in the evening. You don't want to pop the crowd constantly in the first match of the night & then have the show fall flat later on. Even if it's not the fault of the performers in the dark match, there's no need to open yourself to backstage heat by doing everything in your repertoire in the opener.

And yeah, he's always taken that hurricanrana bump like that... errr, I mean, Sami's studied lots of El Generico tapes & modeled himself off one of the best indy wrestlers of the last decade.


----------



## Oxidamus

rockdig1228 said:


> I honestly think that they could do a lot more with 8 minutes actually, but they're both veterans and know what you're supposed to accomplish in a dark match - have an inoffensive match with a good finish that warms up the crowd, but nothing that will show up the "stars" later on in the evening. You don't want to pop the crowd constantly in the first match of the night & then have the show fall flat later on. Even if it's not the fault of the performers in the dark match, there's no need to open yourself to backstage heat by doing everything in your repertoire in the opener.
> 
> And yeah, he's always taken that hurricanrana bump like that... errr, I mean, Sami's studied lots of El Generico tapes & modeled himself off one of the best indy wrestlers of the last decade.


I dunno man, I doubt even veterans can do much more than a general spotfest match in eight minutes. It's not really long enough to tell any kind of strong story; not long enough for excessive selling, etc.
But yea, as veterans they knew exactly what they were doing for a short dark match and did it very well.

Too bad he's with orphans. Sami v Generico would be... pretty cool. :cesaro


----------



## normal situation

Wasn't El Generico found dead in a ditch in Mexico? It's a shame, Zayn vs Generico would have been epic. 

Seeing that their match got leaked was a pleasant treat, and for only 8 minutes, it was a decent showcase of what both Neville and Zayn are capable of.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

thoughts on this week.

Awful NXT start to finish.

The opening Dallas promo I skipped, because I can't watch hm talk. The match itself with Big E was pretty bad as well. Dallas still can't wrestle. The guy is destined to flop.

Paige/Tamina didn't suck, but wasn't memorable. Only highlight was Tamina pushing paige over the ropes. That looked like it hurt.

Rose/Camacho was yet another fail tonight. Is it just me, or has Rose having to change his moveset for the new character ruined his in ring prowess?

Nattie/BOSS was match of the night. Both were solid(with a great butterfly suplex by Nat) and a finish that gave us a glimpse of the future with Charlotte and Boss.

Neville/Hawkins was a squash...in the main event. Ridiculous. I've always liked hawkins, and think he could be a good mid carder, but the guy just can't catch a break.

The promo between Kidd and Neville wasn't great. Both are awkward in that department, but the match will shine, so I can give it a miss.

WORST OF ALL...NO ALEXA BLISS!

Overall 3/10. Thank God Dallas is gone, Where is the sparkle princess?, and give Hawkins another shot...Please?


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to get home from work tonight and watch nxt


----------



## Lazyking

The thing about Kidd getting the title shot is he just came back from injury, WWE has nothing for him but consider him a good worker. He can take the loss at Takeover while Zayn and Breeze can continue their rise. The main roster is bloated so having good workers get some shine down in NXT is not really a bad thing.


----------



## HHHGame78

Crowd shitting on Bo was funny. Bo-leave, Bo-leave. Now just get him to leave WWE for good.


----------



## Rizzo

Paige and Tamina's NXT match is already better than their Extreme Rules match


----------



## HHHGame78

:lol Paige did the Punk running knee.


----------



## Rizzo

Natalya-Kidd: The NXT power couple


----------



## Lazyking

This week's NXT was pretty much dogshit besides Zayn and Breeze's interaction.

All of Kidd's facts were meaningless considering Neville will be a way bigger star.

I hope Kidd and Natayla go full on heel but that's hoping for too much.

Also, "Thank you Bo" Only True Bolievers would do that.


----------



## Romangirl252

Poor Bo... I think if they change it up with Bo then people would like him... they ended to nxt was good... can't wait for takeover


----------



## Crozer

Bo's farewell promo was freaking hilarious. 

I'm officially a BO-LIEVER!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bo's promo was awesome, lol.

Also I thought the match between Paige & Tamina was good. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see Bo on smackdown tonight


----------



## rockdig1228

Very meh show if we're being honest - the stuff with Bo was pretty good, and I was pleasantly surprised with the Neville/Kidd promos. Could have done without Tyson yelling "FACT!" after each thing he said, but at least the crowd made up for it by doing the same for Neville during his response. I liked that they gave Neville the last word & a nice little dig on Tyson too.

Also, why in the world is Hawkins being wasted & never appearing? He's the perfect type of guy to throw in a main roster tag team since he's got experience with plenty of partners & he's a solid promo guy. Wish he'd get some kind of shot there, but the guy never catches a break it seems.


----------



## Bearodactyl

rockdig1228 said:


> Very meh show if we're being honest - the stuff with Bo was pretty good, and I was pleasantly surprised with the Neville/Kidd promos. Could have done without Tyson yelling "FACT!" after each thing he said, but at least the crowd made up for it by doing the same for Neville during his response. I liked that they gave Neville the last word & a nice little dig on Tyson too.
> 
> Also, why in the world is Hawkins being wasted & never appearing? He's the perfect type of guy to throw in a main roster tag team since he's got experience with plenty of partners & he's a solid promo guy. Wish he'd get some kind of shot there, but the guy never catches a break it seems.


Curt Hawkins has more character than Tyson Kidd .. FACT! That fact shouting was really offputting .. FACT! I don't look forward to his, OR to Nattie's match at the NXT "PPV" coming up.. FACT! I'm really jonezing for some KFC right now though .. FACT!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Tyson "The Charisma Vacuum" Kidd. Holy shit. I don't know what it is, but he has a negative amount of Charisma. 

Good Bo Dallas v Big E match, Bo Dallas is great at what he does.

good Natalya v Banks match (entirely all Natalya). Really surprised Sasha Banks has prior wrestling experience. She's awful. Which brings me to the other Diva's match..

Paige could not have wrestled worse tonight. It's not possible. A mediocre match that was 100% carried by Tamina, and Tamnia isn't amazing. That was embarrassing for Paige, and I hope she gets shit for being so awful. I've broken down Paige's matches into a formula:
1) Take a ton of bumps and get put in a ton of holds
2) Scream
3) Roll up win
that's it. 

Main event was decent, but that promo after was meh, and Kidd might as well bring flash cards out he's so awful. 

2/5 for this NXT. Paige's match killed the show. BUT NO CJ PARKER or MOJO RAWLEY!!!!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Rose/Camacho was yet another fail tonight. Is it just me, or has Rose having to change his moveset for the new character ruined his in ring prowess?


Does he even have a move set? The Rose Petal and the stinky face. That's not wrestling. Every wrestler does the Hulk Up thing where they can't get hurt while they're coming back. I didn't even mention it in my review because I forgot it. Really embarrassing performance from Rose. A wrestler who is absolute shit when wrestling but interesting when he's not is not a good idea. He should be a manager of Fandango.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He can clearly wrestle as seen in his Leo Kruger days. Needs to adjust his current in ring style to his gimmick though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

ah the good ol Leo Kruger days. I'll always like him for that, and it's a shame many people will never know he was Kruger but always seem him as Adam Rose.

I remember my biggest gripe with this episode, Renee Young on commentary fpalm x 100. Awful. "Look at what he's accomplished in the WWE" was said at least 100 times by her. Riley saved her non-stop and it was embarrassing. again Riley makes references to actual sports, helping to legitimize a sports entertainment. And Renee "Everybody hates Tim Tebow, he's the most hated football player around!" I think she's ok at doing interviews and looking cute, but please don't ever let her put on a commentator headset again! PLEASE! Have Tensai comment instead, he was good and so much better than Renee. 

Oh! And then Riley asked her if she picked up anything from Tamina while being in the Diva's locker room (I guess capitalizing on her being a female commentator and hoping she could add at least 1 good thing), I don't even fucking remember what she said. But it was dumb, something about her being mean. Like, really? that's the same fucking thing you've said for 10 minutes, "Tamina is mean." GTFO on commentary Renee. 

Lana should do commentary. I bet money she's fucking gold.


----------



## x78

^ Tensai is horrible too but yeah, Renee is brutal and shouldn't be there. It was worth a shot but she just isn't cut out for the role, time to drop the idea and move on.


----------



## Waffelz

At least she's awesome at interviews. Really not suited for commentary though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'd want to see a heel commentator for Renee. That would be interesting. Have her be a really uptight, ethical commentator. :lol "I can't bolieve Bo Dallas just said stinks! He should be fined, no fired!" maybe not for Bo bocause he's heel too, but that general idea. 

Have her crack on Zayn for being way too flirtatious with the interviewers. Trash Mojo for being too loud for children's ears, "won't someone please think of the children!" and crap on Neville for setting dangerous examples of what kids are likely to copy. Have her be a PG warrior.

PHONE SEX


----------



## Lazyking

Leave Renee alone you guys..

But yeah she's terrible on commentary lol. That said, commentary is not WWE's strong suit by any stretch. Renee is just so vanilla and boring about it..


----------



## Oxidamus

*O G R E*
_*O*xitron's *G*enuine w*R*estling *E*valuations_
:maddox
___________________________






*Renee Young on commentary:*

:renee

Oh and who the fuck is Rich Brennan?


*Bo Dallas Promo & Bo Dallas vs. Big E:*

Seriously can't get over how good Bo's entrance is with the huge NXT screen. It looks so much better on that widescreen screen than the Smackdown/Raw screen.

I loved Bo trying to pull an "I love NXT" type promo just like Bray did when he was leaving or whatever.

I noticed Bo doing Bray's side on collision tackle thing just after the commercial break. I'm not sure if the crowd realised it or were just being typical Full Sail shit-tier fans with the Wyatt singing though.

Not gonna lie, Big E kicking out of the double underhook was surprising as hell.

Blaringly obvious that Big E was going to win that match. At least they booked a main roster talent to beat Bo, I suppose. Wasn't a fan of the finish, it looked anti-climactic and it was disappointing it wasn't a five count, but I understand why it wasn't. It wouldn't have been as disappointing if Big E didn't tease it during his entire entrance and multi-punch moments.


*Bo Dallas Meltdown:*

10/10. :lmao
The slight and subtle WCW Jericho feel to that was great. I'm going to miss seeing Bo have small meltdowns every fortnight. He's going to be horribly misused on the main roster. I mean, debuting him on Smackdown is enough proof of that honestly.


*Sami Zayn & Tyler Breeze interview:*

:draper2

Zayn is still being generally too GENTLEMANLY, Breeze still plays his character so well, that's all I can really say.


*Tamina vs. Paige:*

So they forced Paige to drop her NXT Women's championship because she's on the main roster, then make her come back to have a match, and it's not even on Takeover? What the fuck? :lol

Those Samoan headbutt spots are both annoying and great at the same time. Annoying in the sense they fit them into at least 50% of matches with Samoans, but great that they keep the continuity so well somehow, which is a miracle with the booking teams these days.

Am I alone in thinking the torture rack is one of the most incredibly boring and worst looking submissions in history? I know Tamina made it look worse than normal but far out it almost always looks shite.

Between the two rope spots - the high knee and the push - was one of the most awkward moments on NXT lately. Somehow Tamina gets forgetful and does this shit every match.

Also Tamina does the worse splash, even when she's meant to get countered. :lmao


*Camacho vs. Adam Rose:*

Not really much to say about this match, it was alright, nothing really standout, nothing horrible.

Camacho has some of the most badass looking strikes though. His stomps are wicked, and his punches and clubs are really good too.

Didn't really like Rose Hulking up though. :side:


*Natalya vs. THE BOSS SASHA BANKS:*

:moyes1

I'm really liking this tension that's rising between Charlotte and Sasha. Maybe Sasha's turning face again soon? I sure fucking hope she does, otherwise it'll be Charlotte turning face and that's b-a-d for both.

Did I hear 'LET'S GO SASHA!' chants? That's a first... since her heel turn anyway. :mark:

That double knee spot in the corner man, that was fucking sweet.

Real glad Sasha didn't really lose clean though, pretty good story at the finish. I'm really looking forward to the outcome of this divas situation.

Maybe Sasha will interfere at Takeover? :mark:


*Adrian Neville vs. Curt Hawkins:*

Hawkins still has one of the best theme songs on the whole roster imo. Too bad he doesn't get used, I could talk so much about how fucking fantastic this guy is as an all round talent. When is he going to be seriously used, instead of jobbing to Neville and Zayn once every six months or something?

Hawkins is still really impressive, but I think lack of television time has worn him out a bit unfortunately. He was best with Reks imo.

But uh... What's with some of the fans being against Neville? They have been against him since the split with Graves for some reason. Is it just a case of being a face going against favourite heels and/or the only true favourite face in Zayn?

Or is it because he JUMPS AND FLIPS A LOT?!


*FACT!*


*HOWEVER!*

I'm certainly interested for the title match to be honest. I have high expectations. I don't want to be let down.


*Overall:*
Pros:

Sasha opening up her repertoire again - it seems like every single week Sasha gets a match she adds something to her arsenal and it's almost always a good thing. The double knee corner spot was awesome.
Charlotte & Sasha having tension - this is the most HYPE part for all of NXT at the moment for me. I want to see the outcome so badly. :mark:
Zayn vs. Breeze is HAPPENING - if Sasha and Charlotte weren't showing signs of breaking up and a feud thereafter I'd say this is my favourite upcoming thing. These two are overall probably the best full time males on NXT and this is FINALLY happening.
Kidd possibly turning - it's questionable, for sure, but that's the way it seems to be going. I'm all for it, but I definitely hope he doesn't win the title.
Camacho showcasing AGAIN - even though he's obviously losing to Rose and _probably_ drifting back into obscurity, it's nice to see he has improved substantially since starting the tag team with Hunico.
CURT HAWKINS - still a great talent, face or heel. Perfect mid-carder.

Cons:

CURT HAWKINS jobbing - he needs to be utilised better than this. I don't get why he gets used like twice a year on NXT TV. :side:
No Mojo Rawley - I do dislike Mojo like most of you guys, but I find it truly interesting to watch how he doesn't improve at all in-ring week after week, or fortnight after fortnight. For some reason, though I dislike him and that fact, it's kind of hilarious to see it.
No talent that debuted on NXT TV under 6 months ago - probably not as big of a deal to anyone else here, but the most recent debutee that was on NXT this week was... Adam Rose, if you can consider him a recent debutee, which I do not. The roster is really thin right now (and I hate saying that), they have to start pushing newer talents again. Kalisto seems like the only one getting this treatment.
The crowd is still focused more on entertaining themselves - They need to focus more on helping out the talent learn what fans want, not taking the piss and just having fun. Chanting YOSHI TATSU in the main event - why? - it's hard to explain, but I just hate the Full Sail crowd a lot. *COPY+PASTED FROM LAST WEEK BECAUSE IT STILL HAPPENS*
Nobody commentator - who the fuck is Rich Brennen and why did they hire him after hiring another nobody in Tom Phillips?




cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Paige could not have wrestled worse tonight. It's not possible. A mediocre match that was 100% carried by Tamina, and Tamnia isn't amazing. That was embarrassing for Paige, and I hope she gets shit for being so awful. I've broken down Paige's matches into a formula:
> 1) Take a ton of bumps and get put in a ton of holds
> 2) Scream
> 3) Roll up win
> that's it.


There's a difference between being a face booked as an 'underdog' and being carried though. Tamina couldn't carry a plastic bag, let alone a wrestling match. Yea, it's embarrassing for Paige and any fan of hers, because she's consistently being booked in a position she hasn't been in for a long, long time. She's not used to being the underdog, and though she can play it alright, it's definitely not her strong suit, and it doesn't help when her opponents are either in the bottom five (Tamina), or trying to steal the spotlight consistently (Alicia).



x78 said:


> ^ Tensai is horrible too but yeah, Renee is brutal and shouldn't be there. It was worth a shot but she just isn't cut out for the role, time to drop the idea and move on.


Tensai just seemed like a case of PUT A GUY ON COMMENTARY AS A FACE AND MAKE HIM LIKE EVERYONE. I could imaging him being much better if he was just the informative ex-wrestler, not the barely-informative, love-everyone ex-wrestler treated like he doesn't know anything because he flopped in every gimmick.
But yea, much better than Renee. Renee should only be used if there's kayfabe backstage problems, or otherwise unexplained reasons that she could put her "backstage interviewer" thoughts on. I mean, she's not THAT BAD, but she is pretty unbearable, and really has no idea how to be a commentator. She's a top notch interviewer, so why would they ruin that? If Renee gets a commentary shot I want to see Devin get one too eventually just to test the waters. :hmm:


----------



## Leather Rebel

^ Didn't Alexa Bliss debut just three weeks ago?


----------



## Oxidamus

Leather-Rebeld- said:


> ^ Didn't Alexa Bliss debut just three weeks ago?


Yea but she wasn't on this weeks airing which was what I meant.


----------



## chrisblaze

Tyson kidd back in action. can't wait


----------



## dxbender

From the sounds of it,the Bo Dallas stuff that aired last week was actually longer than it appeared. He came back out multiple times saying much diff things.


----------



## Romangirl252

tonight was nxt takeover and it was awesome


----------



## Lazyking

Are they taping this week like they did after Arrival to get the shows in sync?


----------



## normal situation

Yup, they'll be having a show today. I'll be going to that, and I'll be sure to give my thoughts and pictures if I get any good ones.


----------



## Obfuscation

It was meh for me. At least it had things I loved like Zayn vs Breeze & Rusev burying Rawley.


----------



## Chelsea411

Bo Dallas's meltdown a week or so ago was amazing. I really laughed my ass off the whole time. Great stuff. Also the Three way dance two shows ago for the number 1 contender to the NXT Title match was great. I give it four stars but could even be a bit higher. Just great stuff. Ever since getting the network I would have to say NXT could be my favorite thing ( Main Event and The old PPV's are up there for me as well)


----------



## William Murderface

Main Event was pretty boring to be honest, but yeah Zayn/Breeze was awesome like you would expect.

Leave to Kidd to bring down a Neville match 8*D


----------



## HHHGame78

When are the next tapings?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thank you Rusev. Thank you Lana.

GTFO my TV Mojo :lmao


----------



## december_blue

HHHGame78 said:


> When are the next tapings?


Aren't they tonight?


----------



## Mr. I

HHHGame78 said:


> When are the next tapings?


Tonight, like they were after Arrival.


----------



## rockdig1228

So I didn't want to start a new thread for this particular topic of discussion, but with both WWE & NXT's tag divisions really suffering at the moment this would be a good time to pair up some guys who have yet to really get any shine or can't gain momentum. Glad to see from the newest set of tapings that we've got some new & returning teams to bolster things at least, but I figured it wouldn't hurt to keep ideas flowing. Here's a couple:

*Corey Graves & Baron Corbin* - I've liked Graves a lot since Arrival & it's a shame that he's currently out after suffering a concussion, but I think adding Corbin could be great for both of them. They've got looks that complement one another and Corbin could great in an enforcer type role. We know Graves can deliver the goods on the mic, so this could be a fun pairing.

*Solomon Crowe & Sawer Fulton* - Who knows what's going on with Crowe, since it seems like he's been there a while now with only a few hints of what's happening. You can even keep the hacker gimmick & give him some muscle too in Fulton.

You guys have any ideas?


----------



## x78

^ Graves and Corbin would be a nice pairing, but I don't really want to see Graves stuck in another tag team (although it couldn't be worse than his team with Neville TBH). Maybe they could introduce Corbin as Graves' enforcer or something but I really want to see Graves get a legit shot as a solo act.

Regarding tag teams in general, the division has really been bolstered at the last couple of tapings, there are probably 5 or 6 legit teams now so it's not a priority to introduce more IMO.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Apart from a decent main event, easily the best they've had in a while despite it havin around the same amount of time as the awful tag match before it, this was a dreadful NXT.

Mojo looked like a sour gumdrop, and the match with English was yet another three minute finish. Fuck this guy, he's exactly what's wrong with wrestling.

Bayley is fucking adorable, and her entrance is now my favorite in wwe. I'm not sold on Charlotte flat-butt, she looks awkward in the ring to me, and I also don't like that they're getting her to copy everything Flair did in his matches. It's just pathetic.

The Breeze segment made me fast forward. It just wasn't entertaining to me. I like Breeze ALOT, especially over the last couple months, but that was just a waste of time.

The Dillinger/Jordan promo was cringe worthy. On a scale of 1-10, 10 being Y2J and 1 being Randy orton, they were Bo dallas levels of bad. Like Anti-charisma. I've seen disney shows with better acting.
Their match against jobberooni and captain dork tights was dreadful too. They have the same faults that ninety percent of WWE trained guys have. They are fucking boring in the ring.

The main event, as I said at the top, was match of the night, and probably the best NXT main event in a while. But it was rushed, and there was no reason for it to be no DQ. The ref counted them outside for fucks sake.
It still had some fun spots, and Gabriel hung with Neville fine. These tow should wrestle a full match at some point in the future.

Overall, 3 out of 10. The only mojo worth watching is Mojo jojo, Bayley might be the best 'kid friendly' character in wrestling today, and PLEASE, for the love of God, give Gabriel something to do. It's ridiculous that we're getting Bo fucking dallas on a weekly basis yet Gabriel gets a match once or twice a month.


----------



## Obfuscation

Must suck for you that Bo Dallas is a great character and Justin Gabriel has never known what character means.

Still like Gabriel though. Ideal enhancement guy.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Must suck for you that Bo Dallas is a great character and Justin Gabriel has never known what character means.
> 
> Still like Gabriel though. Ideal enhancement guy.


You're joking right? you think a great character means the wrestler is great? anyone could play a delusional moron. His wrestling is still horrendous and he has some of the worst mic skills on the roster.


----------



## Obfuscation

More plot holes going on here than a Roland Emmerich film.


----------



## TripleG

Never seen Aiden English before...not a bad singer, lol.


----------



## TripleG

And if it wasn't official last week, it is now after that music video...

Tyler Breeze is one of my favorite wrestlers to watch in wrestling right now.


----------



## Frico

The Jordan Slam. 8*D


----------



## Frico

Awesome match with Neville/Gabriel.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Charlotte almost always takes too much time to hook the leg during a pin. She did it again tonight.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

That divas match had way too much going on :lol 

Is charollette totally heel? Did they accept summer's return? will Sasha turn on charollette to pursue the title? Oh, that's what a slip and slide is...why is Paige here? :lol at Bayley's entrance and still laughing after getting beat down. It's charollette on roids? 

And then I had to stop watching. So much stuff happened in a small amount of time. 

PHONE SEX


----------



## Obfuscation

Did she get an extra syllable added and I missed it?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Phone sex. What are you gonna do? 

PHONE SEX


----------



## Obfuscation

Fork out a few more dollars and just get a real person for the night, tbhayley. She'll probably let you call her Charollette.


----------



## Screwball

Dem Dillinger knife edge chops tho.


----------



## SovietWrestler

A great match between Charlotte and Bayley. Two wrestlers with a great future.

But Bayley needs a push.


----------



## Deppo

Great from Mojo this week. He really knows how to tell a story in the ring.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Call me when Corey Graves or Enzo returns. This episode was Zzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Oxidamus

*O G R E*
_*O*xitron's *G*enuine w*R*estling *E*valuations_








___________________________






*English vs. Rawley:*

Really still dislike Rawley, and still not particularly big on English at all.

The most disappointing thing about this is (apart from him losing, though the obvious spoiler for English in the coming weeks), is the fact Rawley just comes back right after getting proper squashed the week prior, and wins a match with no change in ring ability or anything.

Can't say his pre-match promo was bad though, I still think he's a pretty charismatic guy and could really go far if they didn't treat him like a 5 year olds favourite.


*Charlotte (with SASHA :moyes1) vs. Bayley:*

:moyes1 SASHA

Pretty solid match for the divas, but it's still so obvious how Bayley is way ahead of Charlotte in every aspect. I've said it way too many times but Bayley is easily the best diva full time on NXT...

...OR IS SHE?

Summer came back?

It doesn't seem like a one off appearance, but holy shit that was the most awkwardly booked 'return' I have ever seen. For weeks after she left, Sasha and Charlotte would both walk around with her fucking face on a stick, but when she comes back, they're confused?
:kobe

Summer coming out and distracting Charlotte yet Bayley still losing was stupid as shit too, I suppose.


*JJ&TD vs. GHOUL JAR and someone:*

Their first match was multiple times more impressive than this plodding crap. I have no idea what the point of this match was, it didn't make anyone look good at all, it was simply subpar, and exposed Jordan as obviously very new. Even though we knew that already, their first match together the other week hid that very well. But this week? AWFUL.

Still a fan of the guys though. It's hard not to root for the most blatant World's Greatest Tag Team re-creation in the history of wrestling. Especially when they're the only team getting truly pushed. :lmao at the finish too.

Also, I'm with Wolfgang, those chops are STRONG. Hopefully not Dillinger's best asset though, as good as they are, they're just chops which have been essentially trademarked by Flair, so they ain't gonna get anyone over.


*BFF's PROMO:*

:moyes1 SASHA.

This explains it a bit more, I guess. I don't know who's meant to be the face in this situation though. :side:


*Breeze PROMO & Video:*

:lmao
I'm not as big on Breeze as some people here but this was pretty good to be honest. Can't really say much about Breeze but he really has impressed me considering the first time I ever saw him was when he was jobbing as Dalton in FCW videos before NXT was reworked.


*Bo Dallas Meltdown Package:*

Promo and video package of the fucking decade. Bar none.

Okay, maybe not bar none, but nothing comes to mind in the last two or three years that is better than this. Maybe I'm wrong, but right now I am fucking stoked that this happened and I loved it. 10/10.


*Justin Gabriel vs. Adrian Neville:*

Before the match even starts... Why the fuck is Gabriel here? Why is he inevitably losing to Neville? Why is Neville defending his championship for no reason? Why is it against Gabriel? Why is it no disqualification? I can only imagine the answer to the last one is for someone to interrupt the match, but the rest? :no:

I have somewhat high hopes for this match considering there's like thirteen minutes between the start and the end of the show. Both guys are good "spot monkeys" but also respectable in other aspects.

-


Alright hold up, why was this advertised as "No Disqualifications NXT Championship Match" and there are countouts?
I suppose it's neither no DQ, _or_ a championship match. :lmao

Headscissors reversed into a nearly-bridging Northern Lights Suplex was the highlight of the match sadly. Shitty finish, otherwise average-at-best match.

Obviously they have to stop fucking booking Neville like this, it's horrible. The fans aren't really even behind him anyway.


And I don't really like how this Kidd v Neville thing is continuing to be honest. :lmao


*Overall:*
Pros:

Uh... Summer is back...? - :draper2

Cons:

Rawley picking up another win after getting brutalised - This is the worst. fpalm
No Sasha Banks match - YOU KNOW HOW I FEEL ABOUT THIS.
JJ&TD not as impressive as they originally were - That fucking flapjack botch was crazy, something like that shouldn't happen on TV, even if it is NXT TV. Sad that Jordan exposed himself so much in this match and Dillinger couldn't save him from it.
The crowd is *still* annoying - I *still* hate the Full Sail crowd a lot.
Zero momentum or care for the main title scene - It's ridiculous that Neville has no momentum even though he is supposedly undefeated this entire year. Maybe that's why. He hasn't had a legitimate challenger who has had a chance to beat him yet. Dallas wasn't going to retain, Brodus wasn't going to win, Kidd wasn't and isn't going to win. He needs a proper rookie opponent again soon.
No new debut this week - I saw the spoilers though I don't like to, and expected a proper debut this week. Oh well. Next week I guess.
The commentary is repetitive and shit - Every week is the same. Every commentator is the same. Rich Brennan? WHO? Renee? She's shit and should stick to interviews. Tom Philips? Byron Saxton? Can't tell the difference because their voices are literally almost the same. And William OVER-FUCKING-RATED Regal? Every single god damn match he says one of the same two or three things. "That move makes it hard for them to breathe!", etc. It's just so god damn repetitive. When you point out how every wrestler does it, it's really taking away the supposed ability you're pushing onto them. When you want to put Graves over as a really focused, evil fucker, why mention his submission "puts extra pain onto the leg" when you say the same thing about Bayley doing a dropkick or something? Yea it's an exaggeration but it really is pointless, tedious and annoying.




Jerichoholic274 said:


> You're joking right? you think a great character means the wrestler is great? anyone could play a delusional moron. His wrestling is still horrendous and he has some of the worst mic skills on the roster.


You can't be real?
Bo had one of the more unique characters in the WWE when he was champion and around the time of his departure. It wasn't the simple 'cocky rookie'. It had so many different factors that made it so much better and unique. The character was developed almost perfectly and the booking did really fucking well turning a failing face into a popular and genuinely hateable heel. As for Bo, he's the PERFECT guy to play that character. Everything about him is perfect for the role - his face, his age, his voice, his demeanour, his stature, his physique, etc. The only thing he could work on is his moveset, but everything else is the best. He's easily the best talent to come out of NXT in/since 2013.

I do like Gabriel but he hasn't shown character at all. To be fair to him though, he hasn't had a character. They labelled him "The Cape Town Werewolf" because he has a fucking beard, somewhat long hair, and... well, that's it. Is that a character? Can he show his skills (or lack thereof) off with it? Not really. Even if he could he hasn't had the chance.



x78 said:


> ^ Graves and Corbin would be a nice pairing, but I don't really want to see Graves stuck in another tag team (although it couldn't be worse than his team with Neville TBH). Maybe they could introduce Corbin as Graves' enforcer or something but I really want to see Graves get a legit shot as a solo act.
> 
> Regarding tag teams in general, the division has really been bolstered at the last couple of tapings, there are probably 5 or 6 legit teams now so it's not a priority to introduce more IMO.


I wouldn't mind Corbin being Graves' enforcer. It'd have some Michaels/Nash element to it if it ever happened, I think. The bad part about that is Graves is ready for a main roster call up. He should be the next guy to get the call, so the slow-burn enforcer-turned-rival kind of storyline wouldn't be great for either guy.

Corbin could really do well alone anyway. He shouldn't be put into the floundering tag team division, which like you said, is getting a heavy push soon anyway. It seems like a lot of tag teams are debuting in a short amount of time which does NOT help anyone. Expect a bunch of squash tag matches done by random new teams to take over the already squash tag matches done by the Ascension. :no:

*EDITED IN A CON.*


----------



## GodzillaGTR

Just saw this weeks NXT episode as it aired just now in Australia. WOW is all I can say at the main event. Other than the main event a pretty dull episode, but the main event makes it worth it. Loved it.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Apart from a great main event (Which I'm pretty sure was cut down) this was a dreadful NXT, featuring the worst segment in NXT history.

Opener, Bailey/Paige/Emma VS BFF's, was a passable, but ultimately boring tag match. I'm certain that the only reason they gave Charlotte the Diva's belt was for Ric. She's easily the worst of the BFF's, both Charisma-wise and in the ring, though I'll admit her splits into the rollup is pretty good.

Big Cass vs Sylvester was a big waste. No reason these two should be in a match together unless Enzo coming back means a tag-feud.

The BFF's promo, with highlights by Alexa 'future mother of my children' Bliss, meant nothing to the show ultimately. They could have just put the match on the card.

And now, for the worst part of the night and easily the worst moment in NXT's short history, Mr. NXT.

It starts with Zayn's awful new theme(Fire the dickheads who make this shit) and then Bo dallas, in his regular attire except with a cape and mask, turns up. The match that follows is dull, even though Sami Zayn is in it, and then, when Zayn unmasks Dallas, he brings out four security officers to escort him from the arena.
What came next was the most embarassing thing I've ever seen. It was literally about six minutes of Dallas running around the ring and crying. Then, he stole a mic from Eden and started screaming that he was being kidnapped. Then, I shit you not, he said 'He touched my bum'. Yes, Bo dallas accuses a guard of sexual harassment. 
AND THEN, he is taken from the building, whining about water, and we go to break...and come back to another minute of Dallas running around outside.

Shame on you wwe.

Now, the main event,on the other hand, was fantastic. Started off with a great exchange of holds between Neville and Kidd, escalates with a plancha to the outside, a somersault legdrop to Neville in the ropes, a wicked blockbuster, and a great finish that showed Neville truly overcame the odds.

It was a great main event, and one of the most entertaining singles matches this year.

Overall...It's hard to say. The main event should have been the only thing on the show, and I would have given it a 9 easy. But, with the terrible dallas segment and other pointless matches, it would be a negative.

Unable to score.

Neville and Kidd are fantastic, Alexa is Bliss, and fuck dallas, he's the worst thing in wrestling history, bar none.


----------



## DirectorsCut

So no Vaudevillians debut? That sucks, guess I'll have to wait till next week.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Jerichoholic274 said:


> And now, for the worst part of the night and easily the worst moment in NXT's short history, Mr. NXT.
> 
> It starts with Zayn's awful new theme(Fire the dickheads who make this shit) and then Bo dallas, in his regular attire except with a cape and mask, turns up. The match that follows is dull, even though Sami Zayn is in it, and then, when Zayn unmasks Dallas, he brings out four security officers to escort him from the arena.
> What came next was the most embarassing thing I've ever seen. It was literally about six minutes of Dallas running around the ring and crying. Then, he stole a mic from Eden and started screaming that he was being kidnapped. Then, I shit you not, he said 'He touched my bum'. Yes, Bo dallas accuses a guard of sexual harassment.
> AND THEN, he is taken from the building, whining about water, and we go to break...and come back to another minute of Dallas running around outside.
> 
> Shame on you wwe.


Sounds great.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sounds great.


you must very low standards.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Sounds great.


agreed


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

So much for a Camacho and Rose feud I guess.

Or was that Hunico? Hunico is Sin Cara, right?


----------



## Obfuscation

Jerichoholic274 said:


> and fuck dallas, he's the worst thing in wrestling history, bar none.


More proof on how Bo Dallas is killing it right now. Look at the HEAT.


----------



## HHHGame78

That Bo Dallas segment reminded me of the Jailhouse Match aftermath with the Mountie. :lol


----------



## Spaz350

Fuck the haters, that Bo Dallas shit was gold. Legit laughing my ass off the whole time.


----------



## HHHGame78

Spaz350 said:


> Fuck the haters, that Bo Dallas shit was gold. Legit laughing my ass off the whole time.


He is only good when being shit on. Pushing to the moon over other guys, not so much.


----------



## Spaz350

HHHGame78 said:


> He is only good when being shit on. Pushing to the moon over other guys, not so much.


Gotta build him up higher to make the fall funnier, I guess.


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoyed this week nxt... the whole thing with Bo was funny as hell...I enjoyed the woman match and main event


----------



## Obfuscation

HHHGame78 said:


> That Bo Dallas segment reminded me of the Jailhouse Match aftermath with the Mountie. :lol


w/more or less sodomy?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

How do some of the fans at Full Sail University get the same exact seats at every NXT show? I'm seeing people that have been sitting in the same seat since 2013.


----------



## Romangirl252

^probably cause they live in fl were full sail is at


----------



## TheVipersGirl

3 things i enjoyed with today's episode:
-Divas match: BFF's fighting that cost the match. I see a Charlotte vs Bayley match in the future.
-Bo Dallas segment
-Neville vs Kidd's emotional match. Especially the 3 count but Neville's leg is on the lower rope.

Those stood out to me the most. Didnt get the whole Mr.Nxt thing.


----------



## Rizzo

Spaz350 said:


> Fuck the haters, that Bo Dallas shit was gold. Legit laughing my ass off the whole time.


Same. First comedy segment on WWE TV in a while that I actually thought was funny.


----------



## HHHGame78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> How do some of the fans at Full Sail University get the same exact seats at every NXT show? I'm seeing people that have been sitting in the same seat since 2013.


Season ticket holders?? Plus they do 4 shows per taping.


----------



## TheVipersGirl

Batista and Bo Dallas at NXT taping.
Hilarious stuff. Hope they show this next week!


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## CruelAngel77

"They touched my bum!"
-Bo Dallas


----------



## Mr. G

I pretty much echo the sentiments of you guys about this weeks NXT

*PROS*
- Nice women's opener and interesting stuff with the BFFs, although interesting that Paige really had zero impact on the match, although not a big deal.
- I thought the Mr. NXT stuff was hilarious sans the "he touched my bum" I agree, that line was a little much, but everything else was funny IMO
- Terrific main event and it leads me to believe that we may see Tyson Kidd end up with another shot or get a match that leads to another shot which I would have no problem with.

*CONS*
- There's not much I can "con" with NXT but I now must say the NXT B commentary team is the fucking worst. Rich Brennan doesn't understand the concept of play-by-play. Alex Riley is weirdly enough the best part of the team, which says all you need to know and Renee Young... my god, I can't illustrate a single thing she brings to the commentary. It's the worst, she yells OOOHHHH every time anyone hits an offensive move and drools over everyone's bodies for an entire hour and ultimately doesn't get anything over, and she's great as an interviewer but just blows in this role. So I guess it does get worse than Cole, King and JBL on Mondays.


----------



## BornBad

CruelAngel77 said:


> Call me when Corey Graves or Enzo returns. This episode was Zzzzzzzzz.


Corey Graves is not even on the intro NXT show anymore dude...


----------



## gl83

More Bo-nus material:


----------



## BreakTheWalls

TheVipersGirl said:


> 3 things i enjoyed with today's episode:
> -Divas match: BFF's fighting that cost the match. I see a Charlotte vs Bayley match in the future.
> -Bo Dallas segment
> -Neville vs Kidd's emotional match. Especially the 3 count but Neville's leg is on the lower rope.
> 
> Those stood out to me the most. *Didnt get the whole Mr.Nxt thing.*


But...that was the Bo Dallas segment.

I enjoyed the show as per usual. One person I do want to highlight is Big Cass. To me, he's been having pretty strong showings lately. On size alone you have to figure the odds are in his favor, but the crowd is really into him and his ring work seems crisp. Whether or not the S-A-W-F-T gimmick would catch on with bigger crowds is questionable. I think they might be better of repackaging him before they bring him up, in which case they could go the obvious route and make him someone's muscle. Hey, Slater sure could use a friend right about now.


----------



## RatedR10

That Bo Dallas segment was fucking gold. :lmao

WWE writers need to take note of comedy that's actually funny.


----------



## Necramonium

Dont see the point of having Paige and Summer at the 3 diva tag team match seeing they were not even tagged in.


----------



## Certified G

Drake Younger is the ref for the Big Cass vs Sylvester Lefort match. First time I've seen him on NXT tv, pretty cool. 

I liked the opening tag match, Paige added virtually nothing to the match though but I can see how she was involved for storyline purposes.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

BreakTheWalls said:


> But...that was the Bo Dallas segment.
> 
> I enjoyed the show as per usual. One person I do want to highlight is Big Cass. To me, he's been having pretty strong showings lately. On size alone you have to figure the odds are in his favor, but the crowd is really into him and his ring work seems crisp. Whether or not the S-A-W-F-T gimmick would catch on with bigger crowds is questionable. I think they might be better of repackaging him before they bring him up, in which case they could go the obvious route and make him someone's muscle. Hey, Slater sure could use a friend right about now.


Cass is fine when he's with Enzo. The SAWFT stuff needs Enzo


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

> - Our correspondent at Thursday night's WWE NXT tapings noted that Solomon Crowe, who defeated Buddy Murphy in a dark match, has lost a lot of weight compared to how he looked when fans knew him as Sami Callihan.


Good for Callihan. Dude was a machine in the indies. Just imagining how he is now... :wall


----------



## Joshi Judas

Wish they'd hurry the fuck up with Crowe already.


----------



## WrayBryatt

BreakTheWalls said:


> But...that was the Bo Dallas segment.
> 
> I enjoyed the show as per usual. One person I do want to highlight is Big Cass. To me, he's been having pretty strong showings lately. On size alone you have to figure the odds are in his favor, but the crowd is really into him and his ring work seems crisp. Whether or not the S-A-W-F-T gimmick would catch on with bigger crowds is questionable. I think they might be better of repackaging him before they bring him up, in which case they could go the obvious route and make him someone's muscle. Hey, Slater sure could use a friend right about now.


I don't think the gambino gimmick will work mainstream. On nxt, its great, most florida people are ny transplants.

he's got some charisma though


----------



## BornBad

- Sasha Banks wrestled Alexa Bliss at Saturday night’s WWE NXT live event in Jacksonville, Florida and the match reportedly stole the show. Fans in attendance described it as the “match of the night” and “unbelievable.”


----------



## NikkiSixx

4hisdamnself said:


> - Sasha Banks wrestled Alexa Bliss at Saturday night’s WWE NXT live event in Jacksonville, Florida and the match reportedly stole the show. Fans in attendance described it as the “match of the night” and “unbelievable.”


The Sasha the GOAT Diva putting in work. :dance


----------



## Oxidamus

4hisdamnself said:


> - Sasha Banks wrestled Alexa Bliss at Saturday night’s WWE NXT live event in Jacksonville, Florida and the match reportedly stole the show. Fans in attendance described it as the “match of the night” and “unbelievable.”


*SAASSHAAAAAA* :moyes1


----------



## Larfleeze

That "Vaudevillains" gimmick is fucking horrendous


----------



## Lord Stark

Was expecting a little more from Breeze vs. Kalisto, but it was a pretty good match overall.


----------



## HHHGame78

Larfleeze said:


> That "Vaudevillains" gimmick is fucking horrendous












Put up your dukes!!


----------



## RiverFenix

Larfleeze said:


> That "Vaudevillains" gimmick is fucking horrendous


I have to co-sign this. I had high hopes, but bloody hell was that a trainwreck. Way too gimmicky and cartoony. Huge stepdown for Aiden English, and at best Simon Gotch should be doing a Crash Holly "Superheavyweight" gimmick. Music is nails on chalkboard grating - everything, outside the clever name, sucked. 

Alexis Bliss vs Sasha Banks was so obviously choreographed in all the Bliss spots. She's still way green, and Sasha doesn't have the ability to carry/cover at this stage either. The Summer/Charlotte issue at ringside was silly as well. 

I'm done defending Mojo - his forced babyface energy at all times is cringe worthy. Trevor Murdoch did the Garrett Dylan gimmick SOOOO much better. I assume we're supposed to forget about the Dylan and Dawson team? 

Kalisto is friggin tiny. I mean when you are towered over by Tyler Breeze well it's going to be an issue, especially when next to main roster types. I'd be interested seeing Kalisto standing beside Hornswoggle and El Torito for comparison's sake. Match was boring as well - too long with too many rest holds from Breeze.

Shine coming off Sami Zayn for me as well, he just seems to be in a rut spinning his wheels, and I REALLY hate his new music - must every song have a singalong attempt by the wwe now? 

Watching the show all the way through was a chore - NXT didn't used to be like that.


----------



## Spaz350

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I have to co-sign this. I had high hopes, but bloody hell was that a trainwreck. Way too gimmicky and cartoony. Huge stepdown for Aiden English, and at best Simon Gotch should be doing a Crash Holly "Superheavyweight" gimmick. Music is nails on chalkboard grating - everything, outside the clever name, sucked.
> 
> Alexis Bliss vs Sasha Banks was so obviously choreographed in all the Bliss spots. She's still way green, and Sasha doesn't have the ability to carry/cover at this stage either. The Summer/Charlotte issue at ringside was silly as well.
> 
> I'm done defending Mojo - his forced babyface energy at all times is cringe worthy. Trevor Murdoch did the Garrett Dylan gimmick SOOOO much better. I assume we're supposed to forget about the Dylan and Dawson team?
> 
> Kalisto is friggin tiny. I mean when you are towered over by Tyler Breeze well it's going to be an issue, especially when next to main roster types. I'd be interested seeing Kalisto standing beside Hornswoggle and El Torito for comparison's sake. Match was boring as well - too long with too many rest holds from Breeze.
> 
> Shine coming off Sami Zayn for me as well, he just seems to be in a rut spinning his wheels, and I REALLY hate his new music - must every song have a singalong attempt by the wwe now?
> 
> Watching the show all the way through was a chore - NXT didn't used to be like that.


Actually, I'm willing to bet Zayn had a big say in that new music of his. It's very Ska, which incorporates a lot of horns, and very often a lot of singalong and crowd participation. Zayn, if you didn't know, is a huge Ska fan IRL. He incorporates ska dancing in his walk to the ring, and is pretty commonly seen wearing Bouncing Souls and Operation Ivy shirts, both popular ska bands. I'd be willing to put money down on Sami having quite a bit of input into his intro.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Fuck that main event! At least let us see something then turn kidd heel. What a rip off. Live Ascension though. 

Bliss takes great bumps but like others say she's still new. She's doing great so far, just lose the pixie dust. 

I liked the vaudevillans but I want to see more of them. I wanted to say it was original but it seemed like DX in black and white, and cartoonish. Which I like.

Not the right thread: there was a picture of summer and dolph doing the DX pose at house show not too long ago. I think that should be a thing, for real. They come out mocking DX and fit it into the authority storyline. At the least only on nxt or at house shows. I think it would be awesome and hilarious.

PHOONE


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoy the show but I didn't like that Kidd walked away from the tag match...I was so excited to see Kidd and Sami team together


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Sing along with Sami Zayn sounds awesome. Have his head bounce along the words :zayn

PHOONE


----------



## jaredhenry13

My friend that I went to the taping with actually started the "Put your dukes up" chant for the Vaudevillains. It even carried over into Simon Gotch's next appearance in the same taping, and even into the next taping, which my friend didn't even attend. It would be awesome if it carried over as Gotch's unofficial "chant" from now on. Just to have a friend start something like that is pretty cool in my opinion.


----------



## dxbender

Don't get the vaudevillains stuff. English was good doing what he was doing already, no need to change his gimmick, especially to (as one of commentators called it) something from the 1920s.

Funny part of NXT was when fans were chanting something like "One more ya!" and then Tyson Kidd just looks around like "...That's really what they're chanting?"


----------



## Mr. I

dxbender said:


> Don't get the vaudevillains stuff. English was good doing what he was doing already, no need to change his gimmick, especially to (as one of commentators called it) something from the 1920s.
> 
> Funny part of NXT was when fans were chanting something like "One more ya!" and then Tyson Kidd just looks around like "...That's really what they're chanting?"


English wasn't doing good at all, he'd grown stale as just the singing guy and had lost most of his crowd heat. He needed a change up to get him out of just being a jobber.


----------



## skamodest

Not that bad actually. Vaudevillains did great and it was a nice short match with a great team finisher and Gotch doing some nice stuff like push-ups during his offense. Opener and main event were needed just for the storyline so not much of wrestling there. Kalisto vs Breeze was pretty good after they were done with that headlock. 

And Mojo is just awful. That ass finisher just makes you wanna scream. Or puke. Or puke screaming.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Liked everything except Mojo. And Nattie's acting. Vaudevillains were great.


DAT Summer Rae though :banderas :banderas

Stealing the show just by being at ringside.


----------



## Morrison17

Is Sami Calihan on TV? Or wwe forget about him after fail with hacker gimmick?


----------



## HHHGame78

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> Liked everything except Mojo. And Nattie's acting. Vaudevillains were great.
> 
> 
> DAT Summer Rae though :banderas :banderas
> 
> Stealing the show just by being at ringside.


I loved how Summer called Charlotte out on her weave. :lmao


----------



## bme

- Bliss/Banks was decent
- Skipped Rawley
- Meh for the Vaudevillians, maybe they'll grow on me.
- Breeze/Kalisto reminded me of Ohno's last match against Harper. Breeze control to much of the match and didn't even change his offense.
- Tag match was really nothing.


----------



## CruelAngel77

They are pushing his debut back until he tightens up his build bro, his traps and quads are a joke.


----------



## WrayBryatt

I fucking love the bffs. I wish the main roster had a star of divas like that. To me they'd be like the female(and lesser) version of the shield diva division wise if they cane up to the main roster, I can see them taking the divas division by storm. Women's wrestling on the main roster would actually be good again

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Kabraxal

Catching up on the show for the last two weeks since the world cup got in the way. Only big thing I have to say... Neville should lose to Tyson. Neville is just kind of there while Tyson actually has a personality. And still, why is the women's division so good on the NXT side and the fans clearly behind it... but the moment it translates to Raw/Smackdown they change it up and kill all the momentum of any woman? 

Well, that last question was stupid really... I know the answer. Too bad NXT isn't two hours a week.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Kabraxal said:


> Catching up on the show for the last two weeks since the world cup got in the way. Only big thing I have to say... Neville should lose to Tyson. Neville is just kind of there while Tyson actually has a personality. And still, why is the women's division so good on the NXT side and the fans clearly behind it... but the moment it translates to Raw/Smackdown they change it up and kill all the momentum of any woman?
> 
> Well, that last question was stupid really... I know the answer. Too bad NXT isn't two hours a week.


I disagree. I like Kidd losing. He was such a dick last night. I love it lol.

Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Kabraxal

WrayBryatt said:


> I disagree. I like Kidd losing. He was such a dick last night. I love it lol.
> 
> Sent From Nexus 7 using Tapatalk.


Got to that after the post... and I liked that they are letting him just heel it up. I think Neville's in ring ability is pretty good... but he is just THERE and really doesn't stand out in any way. Tyson is better in the ring I think and has a personality... but maybe it's all good since Breeze is the next challenger. I would love to see him carry that belt for a while.


----------



## Lariatoh!

As we can see with Kidd, any wrestler can have some value if creative just give them a little push and a story. Look at Ryback 2 years ago, if they just sustained his push, they would have had a face for all these top mid card heels to face. Instead they get fed to either Cena or Sheamus. 

I happy Kidd is getting some character progression as he is very skilled in the ring.


----------



## TripleG

So...The Vaudevillains. 

Is it wrong that I thought it was funny? 

They kind of remind me of Johnny & Vern from Family Guy.


----------



## Delbusto

Was just joking around with this video. I quite like Simon Gotch though.


----------



## #BadNewsBarrett

Jerichoholic274 said:


> you must very low standards.


The fact you say this and have an Alexa Bliss Signature makes me feel an undying sense of irony.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Damn. Bliss's debut is awesome to watch. That lady can take a bump. I liked how in her first match she drew blood. :hhh2 was sold after after that.


----------



## Deppo

Pretty mediocre this week apart from Mojo, who put on another clinic.


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Damn, kalisto is freaking annoying,


----------



## Spaz350

Kabraxal said:


> Got to that after the post... and I liked that they are letting him just heel it up. I think Neville's in ring ability is pretty good... but he is just THERE and really doesn't stand out in any way. Tyson is better in the ring I think and has a personality... but maybe it's all good since Breeze is the next challenger. I would love to see him carry that belt for a while.


Tyson Kidd has a personality!?! WHERE!?!

I'm sorry, but no. Kidd is pretty good in the ring, especially as a technician agreed. But he has all the personality of a cheese sandwich. Watching him cut a promo or join commentary is like watching a second-grade school play. God love him, he's certainly trying, but everybody in the audience is secretly trying to find the quietest and most polite way to exit the room.


----------



## CruelAngel77

It's time for us all to face facts 

BREEZE. CAN'T. WRESTLE.

We got fooled by his previous matches with Kidd and Zayn because those guys can wrestle with a giant pencil and make it look like A-level talent, but left to his own devices the guy chokes every time. He's like a reverse John Morrison, great gimmick, decent mic skill, horrendous wrestler. Just check out any match, like the ones he had with Kassius Ohno/ Chris Hero and taste the lack of progression.

Hopefully after his feud with Neville ends he takes some time off tv, because if he chokes on the main roster he ain't gonna last long. Replace Breeze with Solomon Crowe and his saggy pectorals until Breeze is ready in-ring.


----------



## SummerSet

CruelAngel77 said:


> It's time for us all to face facts
> 
> BREEZE. CAN'T. WRESTLE.
> 
> We got fooled by his previous matches with Kidd and Zayn because those guys can wrestle with a giant pencil and make it look like A-level talent, but left to his own devices the guy chokes every time. He's like a reverse John Morrison, great gimmick, decent mic skill, horrendous wrestler. Just check out any match, like the ones he had with Kassius Ohno/ Chris Hero and taste the lack of progression.
> 
> Hopefully after his feud with Neville ends he takes some time off tv, because if he chokes on the main roster he ain't gonna last long. Replace Breeze with Solomon Crowe and his saggy pectorals until Breeze is ready in-ring.


Negged :kanye


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

^^^please don't make posts of 0 value, just informing someone you negged them. Not in the NXT section. Especially from some who just joined the forum and is already using "negged" as slang, that's suspicious and not the attitude we want in the NXT section. Go to Raw section for that.

@CruelAng1l77, I didn't think Jomo was such a great wrestler. He had a few cool moves but did nothing technical and few high flying moves. In the first few minutes of a match you'd see everything he had to offer. I don't think Breeze is a tremendous wrestler either though; he hasn't done anything other wrestlers can do better. He has a hell of a super kick though. I also like his selling in the ring and his demeanor. He doesn't hulk up like many up wrestlers do, becoming invincible for a few minutes and somehow winning a match with some quick punches (Adm fucking Rose). 

I think breeze is a good enough wrestler, definitely recently showing a lot of progress, and his mic skills, gimmick, and charisma are all totally in his favor. If anything, Breeze is more technical than WWE normally likes and he needs to do more striking.


----------



## Chr1st0

That hyperdrive though, what a move


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Acension had a dark match on Smackdown



Spoiler: possible spoiler or nothing, but huge if true



They weren't introduced as NXT tag chamnpions and they lost clean to stardust and goldust. Not sure if they dropped the titles because they didn't have them either. maybe they don't carry them because it's a dark match, but they should still be introduced by them


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

FUCK YEAH VAUDEVILLAINS. They were good last week, and great this week. Gotch plays his character so well it's ridiculous. I'd like to see these guys as tag champs.

Woods Vs Bull wasn't anything special. In regards to Bull, I like the idea of Bull more than Bull himself. It wasn't a long match, but he showed nothing to make him stand out. I'll give him a chance, because the 'old school' gimmick is cool, but I'm still iffy on on. 

Summer VS Becky was meh. Lynch, based on this, is mindblowingly overrated. She looked awkward as hell in the ring, danced around like a moron, and her gimmick is fucking retarded.

Big cass and Fulton was a squash, which is good, because Fulton is ridiculous. I'm so glad to see Enzo back. The guy is a future champ.

The main event, RVD and Neville, was a damn good match. Not an incredible one, but a damn good one with some really fun spots. No one sells a ddt like RVD. I like the fact that neville won. It was unexpected and it really put him over in my eyes. I'd really like to see neville win a midcard title from RVD in the future. They'd have a fantastic match if given the time.

Overall, 7/10. Lynch makes me flinch, give Enzo and Cass or the VV's the tag belts, and Renee should marry me.


----------



## RiverFenix

Best part of the Vaudevillians was their entrance announcing their total combined height. The rest is all too over the top gimmicky for my liking. Hated the bio mentions with the name dropping of old timey vaudeville acts being linked to them as well. 

The "nxt monsters" are getting smaller and smaller if Bull Dempsey is supposed to be the big bad ass/bully on the block now. He wasn't much taller than Woods and no real bulk to him - he'll be dwarfed should he ever make it to the main roster. He moves alright in the ring, I liked that off the ropes headlock spot, and dig his finisher but I don't see the gimmick working for him because there is no call-up potential with it. Needs to really look to muscle up - not get shredded/cut or anything like that, but look to build more a strongman/powerlifter look - the big legs and thick back while carrying a gut and some fat to sell the gimmick of him not really giving a shit about how he looks. 

Becky doing Riverdance - groan. And she was brutal at it. And then more fake bio silliness of her learning from Michael Flatley. 

Sawyer Fulton's ring name doesn't fit his gimmick AT ALL. Something has to give there - either new ring name or new gimmick. Match too short to really get a read on either, but Fulton did come off as a bit off, and I liked him grabbing on to the turn buckle connectors to really grind in the shoulder blocks - it's the little things that make the difference. 

Enzo has charisma for days and days. I would have had the Legionaires get physical with Cass though, and then have Enzo make the physical save. Was it just me or was the commentators selling the Legionaires as "ambiguously gay duo"-esque with their skin tight gear, the hot yoga mention and how they only do bodyweight exercises using each others bodyweight...


----------



## WrayBryatt

Lol still plugging josh matthew for the pre and post show


----------



## WrayBryatt

I loved bull dempsey theme, but man he needs to get in the gym.


----------



## Mr. I

Commentary was hot garbage this week. Renee and Riley are insufferable (Renee with Regal is fine) and the play by play is a rookie and doesn't know anything.
They either blabbered on about bullshit "wrestler facts" that were generally terrible ("Becky Lynch is close to Sheamus, cos they're Irish") or just went "oooh!" for every single move.

When Regal or Saxton is on, they call all the moves and Regal always explains how and why they're done. Instead of "OOOH! what a move" every time.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Ithil said:


> Commentary was hot garbage this week. Renee and Riley are insufferable (Renee with Regal is fine) and the play by play is a rookie and doesn't know anything.
> They either blabbered on about bullshit "wrestler facts" that were generally terrible ("Becky Lynch is close to Sheamus, cos they're Irish") or just went "oooh!" for every single move.
> 
> When Regal or Saxton is on, they call all the moves and Regal always explains how and why they're done. Instead of "OOOH! what a move" every time.


They need saxton, regal, and that tom guy all on SD then work into raw. those guys are awesome trio. The best trio of commentary the wwe has right now.


----------



## HHHGame78

If they are ok with Bull Dempsey's physique, then Kevin Steen is fine.


----------



## Mr. I

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> FUCK YEAH VAUDEVILLAINS. They were good last week, and great this week. Gotch plays his character so well it's ridiculous. I'd like to see these guys as tag champs.
> 
> Woods Vs Bull wasn't anything special. In regards to Bull, I like the idea of Bull more than Bull himself. It wasn't a long match, but he showed nothing to make him stand out. I'll give him a chance, because the 'old school' gimmick is cool, but I'm still iffy on on.
> 
> Summer VS Becky was meh. Lynch, based on this, is mindblowingly overrated. She looked awkward as hell in the ring, danced around like a moron, and her gimmick is fucking retarded.
> 
> Big cass and Fulton was a squash, which is good, because Fulton is ridiculous. I'm so glad to see Enzo back. The guy is a future champ.
> 
> The main event, RVD and Neville, was a damn good match. Not an incredible one, but a damn good one with some really fun spots. No one sells a ddt like RVD. I like the fact that neville won. It was unexpected and it really put him over in my eyes. I'd really like to see neville win a midcard title from RVD in the future. They'd have a fantastic match if given the time.
> 
> Overall, 7/10. Lynch makes me flinch, give Enzo and Cass or the VV's the tag belts, and Renee should marry me.


"Based on this"? You judge people from two minute debut matches solely meant to introduce a character and further the angle of the BFFs? You're already making "gee, so overrated" comments from that?

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Waffelz

I can't believe what gimmick thy gave Becky Lynch


----------



## WrayBryatt

HHHGame78 said:


> If they are ok with Bull Dempsey's physique, then Kevin Steen is fine.


Bull is getting budget cut[ted], bet that.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Waffelz said:


> I can't believe what gimmick thy gave Becky Lynch


every irish likes to fight,dance or drink. i hate that about wwe.


----------



## Waffelz

Anyone got a link to this weeks, by the way? Bollyrulez has nothing.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

The hell was Renee wearing? :lmao. Please have her be an over protective parent :lmao

I'm guilty of really looking Dempsey and Woods themes. 

PHOONE


----------



## Hirstwah23

Jesus I got hyped for Enzos return, the man just has a ridiculous amount of charisma, and all of his catch phrases are so over with the crowd! 
I can see the Vaudevillians being called up to the main roster after a short period of time, no doubt them and the Ascension will help improve a division that is getting quite stagnant.

Interesting that all the NXT stars went over superstars on the actual roster this week. Woods, Summer Rae and RVD all losing.

On a negative note, the commentary this week...They really should just stick to Regal, Tom Phillips and Saxton.


----------



## Romangirl252

Loved the whole show


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Anyone else distracted and annoyed by the two fat asses in the front row, and how they seemingly went out of their way to crouch down and ignore Rob Van Dam's match? What the hell was going on down there? Sick of seeing those idiots every week.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Yep. Vaudvillians getting the DX hand me downs. Nice. 

Poor Becky Lynch. She was great for a debut. But, she can't river dance or she wasn't trying, or Collin ferrel's brother is a lousy teacher (thanks Renee for being super serious about that). A shame she'll get paired with hornswoggle in under a month. 

Main event was great, what I expected. Neville and RVD are actually very similar in ways I hadn't noticed. Glad Neville won, like, thank god. 

Enzo is great. Also glad Cassidy was able to prove himself while Enzo was away. Them feuding with ascencion or splitting up are all possibilities 

PHOONE


----------



## Waffelz

http://www.wwe.com/videos/enzo-amore-has-a-lot-to-say-wwecom-exclusive-june-26-2014-26432899

BOSS.


----------



## Vårmakos

Adrian knocks off a former WWE Champion and we're supposed to believe that Breeze is a credible challenger? K.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Anyone else distracted and annoyed by the two fat asses in the front row, and how they seemingly went out of their way to crouch down and ignore Rob Van Dam's match? What the hell was going on down there? Sick of seeing those idiots every week.


Lol - The nxt card was so boring, commentary was so atrocious, that you decided to focus on the crowd. 

I feel the struggle.


----------



## Frico

Really decent debut for Bull Dempsey. Loved the old school feel of his character and that he got promo time. Neville vs RVD was terrific as well. Looking forward to Neville vs Breeze.


----------



## WrayBryatt

MTVDTH said:


> Adrian knocks off a former WWE Champion and we're supposed to believe that Breeze is a credible challenger? K.


you make it sound like rvd isn't a has been.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Waffelz said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/enzo-amore-has-a-lot-to-say-wwecom-exclusive-june-26-2014-26432899
> 
> BOSS.


lol. ain't got no backbone. 

BONELESS.

chicken tenders!


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Ithil said:


> "Based on this"? You judge people from two minute debut matches solely meant to introduce a character and further the angle of the BFFs? You're already making "gee, so overrated" comments from that?
> 
> Jesus Christ.


Yeah, I do. Watch it for yourself. She looked like she was stepping in the ring for the first time,and before this, people were fawning over her like she was the second coming. It was awful, and based on it, I can already say that what she was made out to be by people on the site, is not what she is.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Yeah, I do. Watch it for yourself. She looked like she was stepping in the ring for the first time,and before this, people were fawning over her like she was the second coming. It was awful, and based on it, I can already say that what she was made out to be by people on the site, is not what she is.


I don't know if you know this, but you have alexa bliss as your sig.

shes just as horrible lol.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Can we all stop arguing and just bathe in the glow of the return of Enzo Amore? Was their other things happening on this episode, I don't even remember anything besides that.


----------



## Shepard

Goddamnit I've missed Enzo



Waffelz said:


> http://www.wwe.com/videos/enzo-amore-has-a-lot-to-say-wwecom-exclusive-june-26-2014-26432899
> 
> BOSS.


----------



## Flair Shot

WrayBryatt said:


> I don't know if you know this, but you have alexa bliss as your sig.
> 
> shes just as horrible lol.


Bliss doesn't have years of experience, she's not expected to be good at this stage in her wrestling career. See, that's the difference.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Yeah, ummmmm... Enzo, Cass and the Vaudevillians needs to be on my TV way more!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn, that RVD vs. Neville match was great. Match of the week, for sure. Didn't think those 2 would have that great of a match, but they goddamn did it.


----------



## Mr. I

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Yeah, I do. Watch it for yourself. She looked like she was stepping in the ring for the first time,and before this, people were fawning over her like she was the second coming. It was awful, and based on it, I can already say that what she was made out to be by people on the site, is not what she is.


I'm gonna have to conclude that not only are you clueless, you're ignorant. No one makes that kind of wild conclusion from a two minute debut match. Never mind that you can't seem to explain what Alexa Bliss apparently did better as a wrestler than Becky Lynch


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I reckon Bull Dempsey's gimmick would've worked better with a more established wrestler like Kevin Steen. He's trying a little too hard to appear intimidating when the "old school" guys didn't really make mean faces or anything, they just went on about their job.

Becky would probably work better as the "tough irish" stereotype, a female version of Finlay basically, than whatever it is that she's doing now.


----------



## Allur

What the shit was that Lynch's hopping supposed to be? It was awkward as fuck, that's all I know.

But my man Enzo, boy did he deliver. It was just the usual shtick but I marked. A lot. The charisma on him is unreal. Him and Cass will be big stars in the future.


----------



## Mr. I

Allur said:


> What the shit was that Lynch's hopping supposed to be? It was awkward as fuck, that's all I know.
> 
> But my man Enzo, boy did he deliver. It was just the usual shtick but I marked. A lot. The charisma on him is unreal. Him and Cass will be big stars in the future.


Irish dancing. You have never seen that before? Not that she's very good at it.


----------



## Oxidamus

_*THOUGHTS*_



*Vaudevillains*:

Much more impressive outing this week. Not going to heavily critique them as much now that I've seen they can actually do something better than the awful original debut.
Only bad thing was Gotch doing the push ups, and obviously struggling. Not entirely sure if that's the point or not, I guess we'll wait to see.



*Bull Dempsey*:

Not impressive at all. What a fantastically boring debut. Do NXT want every new debut to be excessively boring on purpose or something?
Also not a fan of the gimmick or the guy at all. Completely unbelievable in every sense.



*Becky Lynch SASHAAAAAAAAAA*:
:moyes1

*WHO'S THE BADDEST?* _SASHA_ :moyes1

*Becky Lynch*:

Not as bad as the Bull debut or last weeks' Vaudevillains debut, but for someone who has been wrestling as long as Becky that match was really awkward imo. At least it was saved by the existing BFF problems.



*Colin Cassady*:

Easily becoming one of my favourite BIG GUYS. His big boot and jumping knee are fantastic. The elbow drop looked awkward as hell though.

*Enzo Amore*:

:mark::mark::mark:
Looking better than ever now. I really don't want these two to split up like literally every other group in the last ten years in WWE.



*Neville v RVD*:

Not gonna lie, only watched half of it and got bored, it's probably a decent match but the first half was just full of typical spots that I hate Neville doing, and RVD trying to match the speed of someone well over a decade younger than him at his old age.



*COMMENTARY*:

Absolutely horrific again. I'm still 50/50 on Riley but I really do not like Brennen or Renee (as a commentator), it's just... so bad...

Though there were some standouts...









and







I made with someone in mind. :hmm:




Jerichoholic274 said:


> Yeah, I do. Watch it for yourself. She looked like she was stepping in the ring for the first time,and before this, people were fawning over her like she was the second coming. It was awful, and based on it, I can already say that what she was made out to be by people on the site, is not what she is.


I actually agree with this. People were marking out for Lynch before she was televised seemingly just because she had years of wrestling experience. For someone with that stature, that match was bad. It wasn't like she was going against a bad diva, as Summer is pretty damn good.



Ithil said:


> I'm gonna have to conclude that not only are you clueless, you're ignorant. No one makes that kind of wild conclusion from a two minute debut match. Never mind that you can't seem to explain what Alexa Bliss apparently did better as a wrestler than Becky Lynch


The whole premise of "based on this" is essentially saying *if* this is all they have to offer.

In other words, *if* all Lynch has to offer was that abysmal debut, then she was mindblowingly overrated.

Though I doubt that, I did personally expect a WHOLE lot more from her. She looked clunky, somewhat uneducated/inexperienced and clueless in the ring the whole match. Also the gimmick sucks but everyone knows that.


Anyway I'm sure Lynch is better than Bull. A few people mentioning his name as a "possible big heel" made me expect at least a decent debut but everything about him is the epitome of boring. That's the one we should be annoyed at imo. Baron Corbin should have had a proper debut first.


----------



## Allur

Ithil said:


> Irish dancing. You have never seen that before? Not that she's very good at it.


Her jumping sure didn't remind me of it. At all.


----------



## Flair Shot

MADDOXITRON said:


> *Colin Cassady*:
> 
> Easily becoming one of my favourite BIG GUYS. His big boot and jumping knee are fantastic. The elbow drop looked awkward as hell though.


Agreed. He's gotta work on the timing of his thigh-slap when does the big boot though, it's so obvious right now.

At 0:02 it is very visible. 






But that is what NXT is for, time enough to improve such a small detail.


----------



## WrayBryatt

RKO361 said:


> Bliss doesn't have years of experience, she's not expected to be good at this stage in her wrestling career. See, that's the difference.


damn, I just looked her up. If she's been wrestling since 2002...man, unless she drastically improves, she's going to get cut..FAST LOL. Lets just hope she had a bad match cause of summer rae. and Debuts usually are not all that good anyway. Bray's debut wasn't good. 

its too early to judge.


----------



## Mr. I

WrayBryatt said:


> damn, I just looked her up. If she's been wrestling since 2002...man, unless she drastically improves, she's going to get cut..FAST LOL. Lets just hope she had a bad match cause of summer rae. and Debuts usually are not all that good anyway. Bray's debut wasn't good.
> 
> its too early to judge.


Look up a little more. She has not wrestled since 2006, she retired from injuries. This is her return to the ring.


----------



## Oxidamus

RKO361 said:


> Agreed. He's gotta work on the timing of his thigh-slap when does the big boot though, it's so obvious right now.
> 
> At 0:02 it is very visible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But that is what NXT is for, time enough to improve such a small detail.


Yea, he has a few things he has to work on, but overall the guy is a great talent and is a truly one of the few guys legitimately over 6'7" that can actually captivate an audience by talking.

Though, I don't think that knee slap was too bad. I've seen really obvious ones from HBK in his later career. It's heavily influenced by the camera angle and the angle wasn't changed until after, so it was shoddy camera work. At least, moreso than his bad knee slap.

He really should continue working on the S-A-W-F-T taunt in the middle of matches. I was glad he changed it from the weak back clubs to a fist pump taunt before a strike, but if he does it before the elbow drop it seems silly, because it takes so long for a pre-finisher taunt.
I think the perfect move would be a rope hung big boot or something, sort of like Barrett's, but he probably can't do that because it is or was a staple of Barrett's moveset.
:sad:



WrayBryatt said:


> damn, I just looked her up. If she's been wrestling since 2002...man, unless she drastically improves, she's going to get cut..FAST LOL.


Brah not everyone is going to get cut solely because they're not good at something.



Ithil said:


> Look up a little more. She has not wrestled since 2006, she retired from injuries. This is her return to the ring.


2008.


----------



## HellhammerMario

Quick thoughts:

-Vaudevillains, despite being cartoony, are fun and I hope they have a decent run.
-Bull's theme goes hard, hahaha. Sounds like old school NYHC. More headlocks.
-Reiterating what everyone else has said about Becky's jig. Oof. Solid debut, though.
-On the fence about Big Cass. Dude has charisma, but kinda stale in the ring, IMO.
-Everyone shits on Renee, but I think she's fun. Exchange between her and Breeze was nice.
-RVD/Neville was good, but lacked something. Not quite sure what, but I have a lot of respect for RVD for putting Neville over.


----------



## chargebeam

Man, I love NXT. I hope they never cancel this show.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

WrayBryatt said:


> I don't know if you know this, but you have alexa bliss as your sig.
> 
> shes just as horrible lol.


Alexa bliss wasn't made out to be this unbelievable women's wrestler who is incredible in every aspect of everything and can do no wrong.

She's a cute chick who's been wrestling for like eight months.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Alexa bliss wasn't made out to be this unbelievable women's wrestler who is incredible in every aspect of everything and can do no wrong.
> 
> She's a cute chick who's been wrestling for like eight months.


True. Lol


----------



## Waffelz

Why did WWE sign Lynch if she was out of wrestling for so long?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

This is why we can't have good things like Becky Lynch aka Rebecca Knox in WWE. Uneducated Alexa Bliss marks bashing her with hyperbolic remarks regarding a 3 minute debut match. 

I'm feeling compelled to illegally upload her 30 minute match against Daizee Haze to show what she's capable of and will hopefully be able to display in WWE soon. 

Yes I know that she's in WWE now and not Shimmer, but she needs time to adjust to 3 minute matches. I doubt even her latest NXT house show matches were that short. And I still don't see what was so bad in that match. I think some of you saw her coming out dancing and just turned on her right then and there without giving her a chance. When she did the rollup on Summer Rae it didn't look so tight because Summer Rae was paying more attention to the BFF's and had a delayed reaction. And then there was one other moment in the match where Summer came in too quick on a move. That's all I saw that didn't look too great and those are nitpicks. And her exploder suplex finisher looked awesome.


----------



## x78

Who gives a fuck what someone did on the indy circuit in 2006? I swear one of the biggest problems with this section of the forum is people putting these indy wrestlers on a pedestal and being unable to make an objective judgment about what they're actually delivering in NXT.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

x78 said:


> Who gives a fuck what someone did on the indy circuit in 2006? I swear one of the biggest problems with this section of the forum is people putting these indy wrestlers on a pedestal and being unable to make an objective judgment about what they're actually delivering in NXT.


Because it's wrestling history and it's a great match so why act like her past doesn't exist? 

And I said I know she's in WWE now and not Shimmer, but there was nothing so bad about that match and her performance in those measly 3 minutes to justify these hyperbolic comments in this thread. A few users are making her out to be trash because of that one match. We know what she's capable of and she will deliver when she's put in big matches.


----------



## Waffelz

The gimmick though...

At least #SR14 is doing NXT Live Events. Not long now, x78.


----------



## x78

^ He's been doing them for a couple of months, only stopped for a while because of the concussion. They've got him wearing some horrible preppy-style clothes too which isn't a good sign


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Leonardo Spanky said:


> This is why we can't have good things like Becky Lynch aka Rebecca Knox in WWE. Uneducated Alexa Bliss marks bashing her with hyperbolic remarks regarding a 3 minute debut match.
> 
> I'm feeling compelled to illegally upload her 30 minute match against Daizee Haze to show what she's capable of and will hopefully be able to display in WWE soon.
> 
> Yes I know that she's in WWE now and not Shimmer, but she needs time to adjust to 3 minute matches. I doubt even her latest NXT house show matches were that short. And I still don't see what was so bad in that match. I think some of you saw her coming out dancing and just turned on her right then and there without giving her a chance. When she did the rollup on Summer Rae it didn't look so tight because Summer Rae was paying more attention to the BFF's and had a delayed reaction. And then there was one other moment in the match where Summer came in too quick on a move. That's all I saw that didn't look too great and those are nitpicks. And her exploder suplex finisher looked awesome.


Her jig though... The hell was that? 

Have Jericho come out on nxt and jig like that and I'd boo him.

Did you know her idols are Sheamus and Finley? Renee said so. :lol

PHOONE


----------



## DirectorsCut

I'm ok with people being fans of Becky, but is it really necessary to degrade other talents abilities, who are trying to improve and get better ala. Alexa Bliss, in order to elevate the individual talent you like? I fully understand she has been doing this for along time and all, while some of the other talent hasn't, making them almost entirely incomparable, except for both being female wrestlers. I personally will hold off opinions until seeing further work from her on the WWE product, because after all, this one match is a small sample size.


----------



## Super Sonic

PAC and RVD have got some chemistry. I see a potential spectacle for them should they face off on the big stage.


----------



## Obfuscation

Alexa Bliss shouldn't be around right now as it is. But then again, it is a Diva and this is "developmental". That's probably why they don't give a damn if she doesn't know what she's doing. Becky Lynch, meh. She's a dame who worked popular indies. This is the internet. There will be mongs to overblow her talents & when you see her first, it isn't going to mean anything. Easy. At least they're both attractive. Positives. But still, the care for any of this seems a bit too serious. ha.

haven't done it in this thread yet but: THE VAUDEVILLIANS.

k, back. :sansa


----------



## Oxidamus

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Because it's wrestling history and it's a great match so why act like her past doesn't exist?
> 
> And I said I know she's in WWE now and not Shimmer, but there was nothing so bad about that match and her performance in those measly 3 minutes to justify these hyperbolic comments in this thread. A few users are making her out to be trash because of that one match. We know what she's capable of and she will deliver when she's put in big matches.


But what does past history mean if they aren't doing good currently?

Basically if someone is great on the indies and then comes to NXT and isn't anywhere near as impressive it's not only disappointing because their NXT work is average at best, it's increasingly disappointing knowing that they were once better than that.


Personally I'm not making her out to be "trash", but her debut was awful and it doesn't help when people say that they were REALLY GOOD before it. It creates hype, and when someone doesn't live up to that hype it's disappointing - moreso than an equally as bad debut by someone who rarely wrestled (Bliss).


The difference between the two is that Becky _can_ do better, which is why the debut was (in my opinion) worse than Alexa's, but I still have much more hope for her coming matches. As for Bliss, her debut was bad but she hasn't wrestled for even a year yet, so, though the debut was disappointing, it doesn't hit as hard because I, and other people, didn't expect her to do particularly well. I also don't have hope for _better matches_ from Bliss like I do Becky, I do have hope for _substantial, slow improvement_.

Most Alexa Bliss fans aren't exactly going to be the best when it comes to opinions on female talent anyway, as the only thing she has going for her is her abnormally large eyes and "adorable" look, which isn't talent.

:draper2



Super Sonic said:


> PAC and RVD have got some chemistry. I see a potential spectacle for them should they face off on the big stage.


Can't say I do. They may have chemistry but it'd only be an amazing match if RVD was as good as he was in 2005. :rollins

RVD was thwarted and outdone in every aspect by Neville in the half of the match I saw. Prime RVD v Prime Neville? Yes please. Old washed up RVD v Prime Neville? No thanks.


----------



## Libertine.

I really am finding it hard to believe that everyone is trashing Becky so early into her WWE run, admittedly Alexa is getting a lot of interest lately with her matches and debut, heard she was amazing on a live event a few days ago. Becky is a great wrestler and she had a three minute match, obviously she needs refining in her gimmick and she will get more and more time in the ring. Girls on the roster get better with time, applies here with both girls.


----------



## chargebeam

Can anybody guide me to Becky Lynch's indie matches? I'm curious to see what she can do.


----------



## Leather Rebel

I just... I just... need to post this.






Vaudevillains are great, but they will get the "Adam Rose": Beloved in NXT, hated in the main roster.


----------



## Deppo

That T Perkins looked like Elias Sampson to me.


----------



## superazo

> Can anybody guide me to Becky Lynch's indie matches? I'm curious to see what she can do.


I posted her SHIMMER matches. You can find them in the Indy media section! Her best match is 2 out of 3 falls against Daizee Haze IMO.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I wasn't really impressed with the debuts this week. They were really forgettable, Beckys dance got annoying really quick and the stereotype is getting old. Her match was okay for a 3 minute match. Bull looks generic and I couldn't really get into his match.


----------



## Cyon

Just saw Becky Lynch's debut and her "gimmick".

Never felt so sorry for a female wrestler.

Actually, now that I think about it, it's more about her trying to step dance or whatever it was she was trying to do that makes me feel so sad for her. She looked so embarrassed doing that. Hope she doesn't have to do that anymore or at least tone it down for her own sake.

The rest of her gimmick (wearing all green, the oh-so-Irish theme song) I'm fine with. Yeah it's stereotypical Irish stuff but WWE is never going to do away with all that.


----------



## BornBad

@SashaBanksWWE These chicks can't pass me #NXTCocoa #BOSS 












:banderas


----------



## Obfuscation

RVD giving PAC the one night of glory is all it needs to be. And RVD being around should be used for this. He gets pops b/c of who he is & what he did in the past, but newer guys can defeat him and get a nice rub of of it. Cesaro, Barrett, & now Neville. Right moves to be done. Especially a BIG deal for someone on NXT to thwart RVD. Good for Neville. Company really seems to love him.


----------



## Revil Fox

Ugh, I HATE Becky Lynch's gimmick. I actually think she might be a really good wrestler, but that gimmick is HORRIBLE.


----------



## Oxidamus

I question if Neville's near silent, or completely split crowd reactions, are because of who he is and what he does or the way he's booked.

Undefeated 6 months into the year as NXT Champion is a particularly strong booking I can imagine people being annoyed about, but I can also imagine the Full Sail crowd being typical "muh wrestling" fans and disliking Neville because he's not a technical SUBMISSIONIST.


----------



## x78

^ He's supposed to be a technical wrestler, at least that's what people on this forum keep claiming.

He's probably unover because he's a total one-trick pony and there's literally no reason to be interested in him apart from his finisher, which we've all seen enough times now for it to no longer be exciting.


----------



## Oxidamus

I certainly wouldn't say he's a technical wrestler, I don't know why people would say that. Probably too scared to say he's a spot monkey.

Which he definitely is, but only because he's forced to be, I'd think. He can definitely work most if not all ways - from his patented _flips 'n' shit_ to mat wrestling to strength (I'd assume because of his muscularity) so I personally don't feel inclined to knock his ring work even though it's boring, because it feels as if they want to keep him to just showmanship/spot-monkey-ing.

Sorta like how I feel about Graves, the guy can _work_ but somehow something just doesn't work in ring, it feels like he's being purposely told to hold back or something.


----------



## BornBad

Damn I barely recognized Callihan


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> ^ He's supposed to be a technical wrestler, at least that's what people on this forum keep claiming.
> 
> He's probably unover because he's a total one-trick pony and there's literally no reason to be interested in him apart from his finisher, which we've all seen enough times now for it to no longer be exciting.


If there's anyone who ISN'T a one trick pony, it's Neville. He is very versatile in the ring.


----------



## chargebeam

4hisdamnself said:


> @SashaBanksWWE These chicks can't pass me #NXTCocoa #BOSS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


:suarez2 

She looks hotter on TV...


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Becky Lynch is my new least favourite wrestler. What a horrible horrible character. I think she's way worse than babyface CJ Parker, something I would never thought possible.

I'm in disbelief that WWE would push someone like Bull Dempsey. He looks like an 80's jobber and had a very unimpressive debut. 

NXT has been losing a lot of steam in the past half a year or so and I think it's in part because of Rob Naylor's absence. Sami Zayn needs to get out of NXT as soon as possible, preferably with a new theme song and NO DANCING. Hopefully Steen's on NXT TV this year so he can turn the ship around.


----------



## Interceptor88

x78 said:


> ^ He's supposed to be a technical wrestler, at least that's what people on this forum keep claiming.
> 
> He's probably unover because he's a total one-trick pony and there's literally no reason to be interested in him apart from his finisher, which we've all seen enough times now for it to no longer be exciting.


This. He has no gimmick, no character, no personality, no uniqueness, except for "very good highflyer". So even if he can do some nice spots, it is really hard to care about him.


----------



## Flair Shot

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I'm in disbelief that WWE would push someone like Bull Dempsey. He looks like an 80's jobber and had a very unimpressive debut.


Well get ready, because according to the spoilers for July he's getting hotshotted to the NXT title. :side:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

RKO361 said:


> Well get ready, because according to the spoilers for July he's getting hotshotted to the NXT title. :side:


Probably just another guy for Neville to beat though.


----------



## Oxidamus

RKO361 said:


> Well get ready, because according to the spoilers for July he's getting hotshotted to the NXT title. :side:


:ann1

If that's true that is absolutely awful.
Also please keep the tapings spoilers out of this thread. :side:
There should be a thread open for each month of spoilers.


Which reminds me, what ever happened to NXT possibly being taped fortnightly?



Ithil said:


> If there's anyone who ISN'T a one trick pony, it's Neville. He is very versatile in the ring.


But the problem is he isn't showing it. Like I said, I'd attribute it to WWE pushing him to be the jumpy spot monkey he is now and has been for his whole NXT run though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

So, Kofi wrestles a lot like Sami Zayn. I think that's why Kofi and Cesaro have such good chemistry. I'm not ragging on either Sami or Kofi, but it's interesting to see the similarities. I think Sami can do a ton more grappling, but their styles seem very similar. ???


----------



## MaoMao999

I dont see anything promising from Bull Dempsey. And I'm usually a more positive wrestling fan.

Now onto Becky Lynch. She's hella cute. But yeah, that gimmick has got to go. Even though she is kinda rusty in the ring but I believe she will get back to her beautiful form. And need I say she is the manager of the Knight Dynasty?! By the time Paige is far established in the main roster, a program with her and Lynch would be dope. :mark: :wall :mark:


----------



## Oxidamus

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> So, Kofi wrestles a lot like Sami Zayn. I think that's why Kofi and Cesaro have such good chemistry. I'm not ragging on either Sami or Kofi, but it's interesting to see the similarities. I think Sami can do a ton more grappling, but their styles seem very similar. ???


Don't say that, Cody will kill you. :side:


I see subtle similarities, mostly because they're tall and slender guys and they get tossed around a lot. Cesaro vs. somewhat lanky opponent will probably look extremely similar to Cesaro vs. Zayn anyway tbh.

Sami is leaps and bounds better that's for sure.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

MADDOXITRON said:


> Don't say that, Cody will kill you. :side:
> 
> 
> I see subtle similarities, mostly because they're tall and slender guys and they get tossed around a lot. Cesaro vs. somewhat lanky opponent will probably look extremely similar to Cesaro vs. Zayn anyway tbh.
> 
> Sami is leaps and bounds better that's for sure.


Sami is the greatest but he's not leaps and bounds better than Kofi, at least not when it comes to ring work. Kofi is an excellent in-ring worker.


----------



## Mr. I

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Sami is the greatest but he's not leaps and bounds better than Kofi, at least not when it comes to ring work. Kofi is an excellent in-ring worker.


Sami is on a vastly higher level than Kofi, in ring wise. Kofi is a good worker, not a great one. Sami is one of the very best in the world


----------



## truk83

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Sami is the greatest but he's not leaps and bounds better than Kofi, at least not when it comes to ring work. Kofi is an excellent in-ring worker.


Wow. Since when was Sami the greatest ring worker? Yet, he isn't better than Kofi. That makes no sense at all. Do you even know a damn thing about professional wrestling? Kingston is good in the ring not excellent. He is a spot monkey. Christ, I thought you had some sense.


----------



## Swark

Kofi is an bland worker who wrestles heatless matches week in week out and gets a couple of spots in the big money matches cause he's got a decent jump on him.

Sami Zayn has the potential to be the first Ricky Morton babyface they've had in years. Zayn's lightyears ahead of Kofi.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

truk83 said:


> Wow. Since when was Sami the greatest ring worker? Yet, he isn't better than Kofi. That makes no sense at all. Do you even know a damn thing about professional wrestling? Kingston is good in the ring not excellent. He is a spot monkey. Christ, I thought you had some sense.


I know you are bad at reading but at least put some effort into it. I never said Sami Zayn was the greatest worker, I said he was the greatest, as in "Sami Zayn is so freaking awesome, he's the greatest, I love him".

Kofi is not a spot monkey, he's had countless great matches over the years and from everything I've heard and read he's very respected by everyone (as in wrestlers and agents) as a great worker. You must be one of those people who also keep saying that Cena can't wrestle, even though he's given us hundreds of great matches over the last decade.


----------



## Oxidamus

truk83 said:


> Wow. Since when was Sami the greatest ring worker?


Since HBK retired. :kobe3


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Great commentary this episode, I wonder why? :renee 

Actually very interested in the divas storyline. Excited for the #1 contenders match next week. 

Kind of disappointed Bull wasn't on. I liked his video package. Very disappointed that marine, Cutler, got squashed by Parker. But I didn't mind Parker as a heel, so that's nice. 

Gabriel's heel turn was hilarious. "I won't hit him, look at all the fucks I give!" *shrug* -and they're gone. Good main event. The new Mr NXT runs in for the save!!! :mark:

Oh hey Devon :yum

PHOONE


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoyed everything about this week show except they need to let CJ Parker go


----------



## HiddenViolence

I haven't watched NXT in a few weeks. Started on the new episode just now. Another stereotypical foreigner gimmick. WHHHHHYYYYYY??????


----------



## Afnorok

Zayn's in-ring work is undoubtedly overrated by IWC marks. No one can deny that. Just last week I saw some IWC tool claim Sami Zayn is better than Randy fucking Orton. fpalm


----------



## ColtofPersonality

Second week in a row watching NXT. This bitch has done this annoying ass scream at _everything_ the past two that I've watched. Is this a weekly thing for her/..him? Like shut the fuck up, please. :|


----------



## Genking48

Holy shit, that hair Justin Gabriel is sporting, what the fuck mate.


----------



## BornBad

Afnorok said:


> Zayn's in-ring work is undoubtedly overrated by IWC marks. No one can deny that. Just last week I saw some IWC tool claim Sami Zayn is better than Randy fucking Orton. fpalm


Every Ring Of Honor wrestlers is SUPER overreated ( yeah i know WWE limited move sets ) but for IWC they second coming of jesus


----------



## Flair Shot

FInally, no more BFF's! Now Sasha can go shine on her own like the star she is destined to be. About time she dropped that deadweight Charlotte.


----------



## Mr. I

4hisdamnself said:


> Every Ring Of Honor wrestlers is SUPER overreated ( yeah i know WWE limited move sets ) but for IWC they second coming of jesus


Every ROH wrestler....ever. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ring_of_Honor_employees

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ring_of_Honor_alumni

Ever.

Want to go down through those and tell us all how each is "overrated"? Sorry, not just overrated, "super overrated".

Also "the IWC" like you aren't a part of that, like "being on the internet and also liking wrestling" carries any set opinion or hivemind whatsoever.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Afnorok said:


> Zayn's in-ring work is undoubtedly overrated by IWC marks. No one can deny that. Just last week I saw some IWC tool claim Sami Zayn is better than Randy fucking Orton. fpalm



Zayn is better in the ring.

Of course Randy's pretty good too. But judging from your post you likely saw a random match this week and formed this opinion.

Wonder what a first time viewer watching Orton vs Kane vs Reigns vs Cena at Battleground will think of Orton's ring skills. Will probably find him overrated as well.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Haven't seen the main event yet but the womens tag was good stuff and nice to see they had close to 10 minutes. I'm hoping they can save Sasha vs Charlotte for the next 2hr special. 

Bayley/Lynch could be a fun team but still hoping to see plenty of singles matches for Lynch in the future, specifically one against Sasha.


----------



## laicho

Does the episode from this week worth watching?


----------



## Mr. I

Afnorok said:


> Zayn's in-ring work is undoubtedly overrated by IWC marks. No one can deny that. Just last week I saw some IWC tool claim Sami Zayn is better than Randy fucking Orton. fpalm


Sami is a better wrestler and talker than Orton, Orton has the better look.


----------



## Revil Fox

I'm really loving the stuff they're doing with Tyson Kidd.


----------



## PimentoSlice

Ithil said:


> Sami is a better wrestler and talker than Orton, Orton has the better look.


Sami is a better talker than Orton?


----------



## Mr. I

PimentoSlice said:


> Sami is a better talker than Orton?


Er, yes, very easily. Talking has never been Orton's best quality.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

They have two very different styles of talking though, to the point it's hard to compare. Sami is a kind and upbeat guy who shows respect to all interviewers. Orton is calculated and audacious to everyone. One is overly nice and friendly. The other is cocky and solemn. I think they're equally good at what they're going for.


----------



## DudeLove669

Revil Fox said:


> I'm really loving the stuff they're doing with Tyson Kidd.


I'm enjoying it as well. I hope they actually have plans for Tyson and Justin rather than just spur of the moment "we need heels to job" like they've done with Brodus.


----------



## ozzyanson

main event was good. Zayn always is. Diva tag match not quite as good but still good enough. Other two matches were pointless. Usual foreign heel thing from Lefort and bland cookiecutter jobber for CJ Parker. Parker's promo after that was OK


----------



## x78

Kidd's backstage promo was actually semi-interesting this week. I liked the fact that they acknowledged that he's a failed main roster guy and he showed confident speaking ability and some character for once. Gabriel was as bad as usual and I still don't agree with either of them constantly being on NXT, but the line about 'treading on upcoming talent' or whatever it was that Kidd said at least gives them some purpose and direction. I could maybe warm to the idea of not skipping their matches and segments as long as they are given more interesting opponents than Neville and Zayn.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jesus tapdancing Christ when you guys make these loud, bold proclamations about how great somebody is or how much greater they are than somebody else could you back it up with some kind of analysis. Shit hypeamania is runnin wild around here brothers.

Personally I find Sami to be better than Kofi because I find him to be a more convincing seller and better match psychologist, that is until he does one of his signature moves. Why is a 195lb luchadore doing blue thunderbombs and exploder suplexes on a guy 40lbs heavier? If you can toss the motherfucker around then you don't need to go high risk but I digress... When it comes to the execution of maneuvers, timing, bumping, etc. I don't think Zayn does anything notably better.

Also keep in mind we haven't seen how Sami will do in 5 or 6 minute matches


----------



## Leather Rebel

Where's the love for Enzo Amore and Big Cass in this thread!?
Man, Sylvester is also great, but he is the jobber of NXT. Also, great porn theme. :lmao


----------



## PGSucks

Afnorok said:


> Zayn's in-ring work is undoubtedly overrated by IWC marks. No one can deny that. Just last week I saw some IWC tool claim Sami Zayn is better than Randy fucking Orton. fpalm


If we're referring to solely in-ring work, Zayn SMOKES Orton


----------



## CZWRUBE

PGSucks said:


> If we're referring to solely in-ring work, Zayn SMOKES Orton


Of course he does he is Sami Zayn AKA Elgenerico!!!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

How does Zayn smoke Orton in the ring? Im not disagreeing necessarily but what are you comparing them on given they work very different styles?


----------



## Panzer

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How does Zayn smoke Orton in the ring? Im not disagreeing necessarily but what are you comparing them on given they work very different styles?


Different styles? Yes. But Zayn's is in a different league than Orton's. Case in point, for Orton's style, headlock's 10% at minimum.


----------



## Obfuscation

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How does Zayn smoke Orton in the ring? Im not disagreeing necessarily but what are you comparing them on given they work very different styles?


So you're saying Orton needs to do more armdrags & Zayn needs more headlocks before anyone can make the simple notion of preferring one of the other?


----------



## x78

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How does Zayn smoke Orton in the ring? Im not disagreeing necessarily but what are you comparing them on given they work very different styles?


Zayn was in ROH and has movez.


----------



## Waffelz

x78 said:


> Zayn was in ROH and has movez.


I know you hate people from the Indie's but Orton isn't even close to Zayn.


----------



## x78

Waffelz said:


> I know you hate people from the Indie's but Orton isn't even close to Zayn.


I don't hate people from the indies, I just don't like it when they are rated above everyone else based on their indy ring work alone because it's a completely different environment. Orton has been working the restricted WWE style, if he was working on the indies with no restrictions like Zayn was then he might have been able to put on just as good matches as Zayn. I'm not saying that he definitely would or wouldn't be able to but then I'm not the one trying to claim that one wrestler is better than the other.


----------



## DudeLove669

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Also keep in mind we haven't seen how Sami will do in 5 or 6 minute matches


It seems you haven't watched the multiple "match of the year" performances he's had. And no those aren't my words. People in wrestling and WWE have said it. 

Anyone who doesn't think Zayn is one of the best wrestlers in the world today is simply wrong in my eyes. And this is coming from someone who accepts this little thing known as opinions. But certain opinions are wrong...

Whether you like his style or not, you can't deny his talent.


----------



## Waffelz

Zayn's proved on NXt hes better though.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

PimentoSlice said:


> Sami is a better talker than Orton?


Have you heard both of them talk? Sami is by far a better, more charismatic and more natural talker than Randy Orton. Sami is extremely likeable and he's been cutting very good babyface promos ever since he debuted. Orton is very good all-around but he's not a great talker, certainly not better than Sami Zayn.


----------



## x78

Waffelz said:


> Zayn's proved on NXt hes better though.


Randy has never been on NXT. Cesaro looked like a fucking god on NXT, again it's not a fair comparison. I'm not trying to say that Zayn isn't better than Orton BTW, he's definitely better at playing a sympathetic babyface and working a high-flying style and he probably has a better catalog of matches too.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know the name of the move Gabriel did to Zayn hwere he dropped him on his knee on the neck/head? Cheers.


----------



## Panzer

Tyler Breeze as a kid.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone know the name of the move Gabriel did to Zayn hwere he dropped him on his knee on the neck/head? Cheers.


The really long technical name for it is the "Over-the-shoulder back-to-belly piledriver onto the knee." A lot of people just call it the Reverse Neckbreaker though, because that's what Kazuchika Okada calls it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Hayley Seydoux said:


> So you're saying Orton needs to do more armdrags & Zayn needs more headlocks before anyone can make the simple notion of preferring one of the other?


*Its not simply preference when you make bold declarations that one guy is much better than another. I personally find Sami Zayn more exciting with more believable ring psychology but does that make him "better" than Orton let alone "much better"? When you guys make these rankings and these claims what are they based on? Is Zayn better than Rollins... or Bryan? How do you decide and how do you determine by how much? Is Zayn a hair better, 42% better or a tier better? *



DudeLove669 said:


> It seems you haven't watched the multiple "match of the year" performances he's had. And no those aren't my words. People in wrestling and WWE have said it.
> 
> Anyone who doesn't think Zayn is one of the best wrestlers in the world today is simply wrong in my eyes. And this is coming from someone who accepts this little thing known as opinions. But certain opinions are wrong...
> 
> Whether you like his style or not, you can't deny his talent.


*Of course I saw them and I agree they were MOTY candidates and I'm not trying to deny his talent but Daniel Bryan and Chris Jericho said putting on good matches is much harder with limited time, Sami Zayn hasn't had to do that yet and there's no guarantee he'll be as successful at it*

Also have you guys asked yourselves what makes Sami Zayn one of the best in the world? Is it his execution, the fact that he does things you've never seen before, his experience, IWC hype, cosigns by important wrestlers? I think Sami Zayn is a damn good wrestler and I don't feel the need to rank him or add any other qualifiers or superlatives.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao


----------



## HHHGame78

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Anyone know the name of the move Gabriel did to Zayn hwere he dropped him on his knee on the neck/head? Cheers.


Air Raid Neckbreacker or Kryptonite Crunch Neckbreaker maybe?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Bayley opening is good, because Bayley is awesome. Summer is really taking to her sexy siren character. Decent match, a bit short but good enough. Summer as no.1 contender is the best way to go right now. Get the belt off Charlotte.

Sin Cara/Jobber Mcgee was pretty meaningless, but had some excitement. Maybe we'll get a Sin Cara/Kalisto match soon.

Parker really isn't clicking with me. He's gotten better since becoming an obnoxious greenpeace freak, but he has no charisma. Woods is better on the mic, but he was only given about three sentences. It's clear they're setting up a match, but so far I have no interest in it.

I see a future for Bull. I like the character, the old school tough guy who was about strength over physique, but he has no aura about him. He doesn't feel tough. I like his simple but effective moveset (he could add some excitement to it though) and I like his simple attire, but he lacks intensity. He needs that to get to the next level.

The main event, Zayn/Neville vs Kidd/Gabriel somewhat let me down. They didn't let Kidd and Gabriel do any of the flashy tag moves they used to do, probably because they were heels. It was a good match though, with a great corkscrew moonsault off of Zayn by Neville. I liked the ending as well. Kidd choosing the win over Nattie's safety is a classic bit, but always works.

Overall? 6/10. Bull? GET ANGRY, Summer? GET NAKED, Xavier? GET FUNKY!


And Nattie? Dominate me.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> I don't hate people from the indies, I just don't like it when they are rated above everyone else based on their indy ring work alone because it's a completely different environment. Orton has been working the restricted WWE style, if he was working on the indies with no restrictions like Zayn was then he might have been able to put on just as good matches as Zayn. I'm not saying that he definitely would or wouldn't be able to but then I'm not the one trying to claim that one wrestler is better than the other.


Orton has been restricted not because it's the "WWE style" but because he's a top guy that has worked for a long time on a full time basis and has some serious injuries. I know he's restricted (as is Cena, among others, and Bryan has been and will be moreso upon return), but it's not the style.

Regardless however, before Orton became restricted (I'd say around 2008-2009) he wasn't a particularly amazing ring worker. He was and has always been touted as a 'natural', but has only really been great at executing moves. Everything else is honestly average at best.
And I'm sure you've seen my thread on him. :side: I'm not advertising.


What I'm getting at is there's no real restrictions. At least, the guys that are restricted can be restricted because of their injuries, not just the fact they're a top guy. The Uso's wrestle week in and week out now, and neither are being toned down.

As for Zayn though, he may be, or may _have_ been overrated because he's an indy star, but the guy is absolutely one of the best wrestlers in the world in every aspect. He is easily much better than Orton.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Zayn's ability to emotionally invest me in his matches is far greater than Orton, for one thing. Orton is very fluid and crisp in the ring, but he's never managed to pull me in and make me care a lot for his match in the last few years. Even Cena's been able to do that but not Randy for some time now.


----------



## x78

I'm not trying to say that Zayn isn't a great wrestler or better than Orton, just that Zayn has had way more chances to show off his skills. Someone like Damien Sandow for example had a great match with Cena during his MITB cash-in, he had very good matches with Sheamus etc before he became a jobber, but he's mostly just used in very short TV matches so nobody ever considers him a great worker. Usos wrestle a hot tag style which makes their matches exciting but really they just consist of superkicks, suicide dives, occasional crossbodies/planchas and not much else. Who knows what they could do given the opportunity?

My point is that it's unfair to say that a certain wrestler is better than everyone else when he's had the chance to go out and do pretty much whatever he wants, put on 30+ minute matches on pretty much a weekly basis whereas others are confined to working 2-3 minute sanitized TV matches and occasional appearances on PPV if they're lucky. It's not about comparing Zayn and Orton, it's just about having some perspective when it comes to judging what these indy guys can produce relative to everyone else.


----------



## Chr1st0

I hope the Irish jig stays dropped from Becky's gimmick


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Who knows what they could do given the opportunity?
> 
> My point is that it's unfair to say that a certain wrestler is better than everyone else when he's had the chance to go out and do pretty much whatever he wants, put on 30+ minute matches on pretty much a weekly basis whereas others are confined to working 2-3 minute sanitized TV matches and occasional appearances on PPV if they're lucky. It's not about comparing Zayn and Orton, it's just about having some perspective when it comes to judging what these indy guys can produce relative to everyone else.


I agree with the lack of an opportunity, but Orton was a good worker before. Even at his best, though he may be limited now, his best was nowhere near as good as Zayn's. It's not like Orton hasn't had opportunities. He has been a staple in the upper mid card or main event for over six years.

I wouldn't compare that to guys like The Uso's, who, though work exciting and good matches, haven't had opportunities to show their technical sides, or guys like Fandango, who are too caught up in their gimmick to do the same.

Honestly I also doubt there's that much breathing room for NXT talent. And I think Zayn's matches are becoming increasingly formulaic, and he's still very reminiscent of 2009-2011 John Cena outside of the ring, and in the sense every match (bar the special occasion) is almost the exact same. Unpopular opinion of course.


Side note on Sandow though, I was really convinced he's a great ring worker in that match with Cena and the few weeks after it, but he hasn't done anything special since. I know it's quite likely the fact his matches have been forgettably short, but he seems both flustered and uninterested in ring. :sad:


----------



## HHHGame78

Drake Younger was the ref in the Sin Cara match btw.


----------



## RiverFenix

What was Renee talking about there being 40(or did she say 400) American Mastadons left alive today? 

Bull needs to get a singlet cut a little higher so it covers his belly button. But they way it sits/is cut now you almost have to believe he does it on purpose. I get the gimmick, the male equivalent to the anti-Diva if you will, but it's more a indie gimmick - I mean why would Vince want to push somebody who gimmick is he's anti-everything Vince looks for and "conditioned" fans to want? "I look like a 1980's jobber, so push me"?

Rest of the show sucked to various levels. I'm getting close to being over my Sami Zayn fandom. He's just really missing something lately, his ring gear, his new music, his dancing/hopping to the ring - he's lost that initial "it", where did his charisma go? Maybe it's Tyson Kidd and his black hole charisma vacuum in effect - Kidd is so void of charisma that he sucks it all out of his opponent as well.

I sued to pull for Hunico thinking he was underutilized and deserved a push - but if they guy can't care enough to get himself into shape why should I care a lick about him?


----------



## HHHGame78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> What was Renee talking about there being 40(or did she say 400) American Mastadons left alive today?


I think she meant American Bison but with Renee who knows. :lol


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Renee is like the little sister who wants to watch wrestling and act like she's really into it just to spend time with her older brother. Super cute. Super annoying. Super Renee.

I was not impressed by Summer Rae's performance. :GSP

I was not impressed by the _ending[i/] to Parker and Woods' performace. :GSP It started off promising, then ended flat.

I was not impressed by Sin Cara's performance :GSP But the other guy (Blake?) was great. I know he was jobbing, but he some good moves and sold like a champ. 

I was not impressed by Bull's performance. :GSP I like the idea of him though. Someone said an 80's jobber. Maybe it's jut me, but I like it. As Renee said, "He's all Man!" I actually liked that description. And "The last of a dying breed" is an awesome tag line to have.

Summer Rae is :yum: I don't care if she has a nice kick and nice finisher and no other moves. She's great everywhere else._


----------



## Romangirl252

Enjoy this week show...Diva match was good but don't care for summer winning...I like Bull...Tired of seeing CJ Parker...I loved the main event...I like all four but I was rooting for Kidd and Justin to win...I don't like how they won but I was glad to see them win one...I can't wait for next week


----------



## CruelAngel77

First you guys turn on Punk for not being edgy late last/early this year, get sick of Bryan around Royal Rumble because you feel he's getting overpushed, Zayn hasn't even won the NXT belt yet or made it on the main shows and everyone is complaining already?!

I hate to quote Chris Brown but "These hoes ain't loyal".


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm finally catching up on NXT.

Justin Gabriel and Tyson Kidd are a heel tag team now? :lmao That's random, but okay I guess. Both are dry as hell and don't have any charisma nor mic skills, so they're a match made in heaven. And I refuse to watch that Sin Cara match, he's dry too, although I think Hunico is good in the ring.


Romangirl252 said:


> Enjoy this week show...Diva match was good but don't care for summer winning...


I didn't mind Summer winning, however I would've liked it more if the pin/finish wasn't so fucked up and awkwardly done.

I have to admit, I liked Xavier's promo on CJ Parker. :side: is that bad? He made CJ Parker look like a chump, and the crowd seemed to like it.

& :lmao I still am not warming up on Parker. The whole "peace" gimmick is just terrible and the fact that he's not that good in the ring nor is he seeming to get heel heat nor can he talk well doesn't help either.. He's cringing.


----------



## MOBELS

Am I the only one who's really uninterested with NXT at the moment? Really not liking Neville, don't find him entertaining what so ever besides his finisher (which we've seen many times). As well as having Gabriel and Kidd stinking up the main event scene. 

Hopefully at the next tapings either Ricker, Crowe or Corbin debut to help spice up the show, because its extremely uninteresting with Neville, Kidd and Gabriel in the main event scene on NXT.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm usually always uninterested in NXT. Not necessarily the show, but just watching it every week, much like SmackDown. I can't do it. That and I watch enough of WWE's weekly shows.

But :lmao @ Aiden English having a tag partner now. Who is this guy?

The fuck is this Bull Dempsey guy?

Anyone else notice how some in the crowd tried to make his theme sound like it says "SHIT", 'cause some were saying "SHIT" after it said "BULL!" in his theme, pretty funny.


----------



## bme

Woman's match was decent, liked Tyson/Gabriel on the mic and the main event was getting good towards the end. Skipped the CJ segment and didn't care for the other two matches. 

Hopefully this storyline of Tyson and Gabriel gets them on RAW/SD. They shouldn't be on NXT show in general and two wrestlers working their way back on the main roster should end up on the main roster.

For months the only thing i look forward to are matches featuring Neville or Zayn and wrestler's debuts. Seriously whens the next 2 hour special ?


----------



## x78

mobels said:


> Am I the only one who's really uninterested with NXT at the moment? Really not liking Neville, don't find him entertaining what so ever besides his finisher (which we've seen many times). As well as having Gabriel and Kidd stinking up the main event scene.
> 
> Hopefully at the next tapings either Ricker, Crowe or Corbin debut to help spice up the show, because its extremely uninteresting with Neville, Kidd and Gabriel in the main event scene on NXT.


The main event scene is fucking dire, I've skipped pretty much every NXT main event since Arrival TBH. Way too much focus on building Neville as a face champion, as has been discussed in-depth already.


----------



## Certified G

The audio editing for yesterdays show was terrible. Sounded like they edited crowd reactions too much, for example when Eden announced Sin Cara it was really notable.

I liked the opening diva's match, and I still love Sin Cara so I enjoyed that match too.

CJ Parker is still horrendous. Mediocre mic skills at best, can't wrestle for shit. I like Xavier Woods so I'm dreading the inevitable job he's gonna have to do for Parker.

Bull Dempsey.. where do you begin with this fat mess.. His body type wouldn't be that much of an issue if he had atleast some charisma or talent but he doesn't. His look and gimmick is a complete dead end, I would honestly be surprised if he ever made it to the main roster.

Main event tag team match was good. Some cool spots here and there and I liked the ending. Cheap heel tactic but it really played well into the storyline they're going with atm.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I just realized, Tyler Breeze entered the building and never even made an appearance. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

CJ Parker is awesome. More for me to enjoy I guess. Exactly how I wanted him to turn out and its great. Love the new theme. Funny how it is the opposite for me to where while I like Woods, I couldn't care less about him in the situation. He is nothing. just some guy who's floating around and will be fodder for Parker probably. This is all fault of the booking b/c, he's never had any chance to ever grow.

Don't see a problem w/Bull Dempsey either. I'm liking him so far in the showcase/squash matches.

Summer Rae never has any good showing anymore. Too bad. Bayley on the other hand is still good. She hasn't had a bad showing since debuting now that I think about it. Most consistent dame WWE has employed, tbhayley. Good for her.

Am I the only one who's liking Wesley Blake just from his minor roles in showcase matches for other workers? Seems to be a good bit of potential behind him. Remember digging his work vs Mason Ryan one night & now it came through again in the short bout vs Sin Cara.

Still not liking Kidd & Gabriel being around only from the standpoint of being there b/c on the main roster there is no use of 'em. Doesn't help when I'm bigger on both being plucky babyfaces rather than bitter heels. International Airstrike back on main roster shows circa 2012 is something I'd rather see. Feels like there isn't any endgame to this either other than to just have some matches. Breeze is lurking around the corner as Neville's next threat anyways. Unless this morphed into giving something for Zayn to do until he ever gets a championship shot again.

Zayn's new music fits him well from a natural personality standpoint. However, I miss the buzz that surrounded his original, slightly more generic theme. Not like anything w/him changed. Just a matter of preference that came w/the original theme is all. Still the best guy around. But I've felt that way for over a decade. Never will change.

Overall I'm still big on NXT. Always a lot of fun. Despite thinking Takeover was a bust. Tapings have bounced back. Only worker on the roster I dislike is Mojo. Even he's cooled off for now, so I'm content.


----------



## CruelAngel77

"Bayley's gonna hug you!"










Wrestling is supposed to be fun. Enjoy it.


----------



## DudeLove669

I am loving the main event angle right now. Tyson Kidd has really come into his own and here I was thinking he had no personality. I really hope they continue to push both Kidd and Gabriel.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I like Zayne but hte rest of the guys fighting for the title can fuck off.

Neville, Gabriel, Kidd there is NO difference between any of them at all. Its like 3 clones with slightly different shade of skin color and hair.

And why is so much focus on guys from the roster. Is this a show for NXT guys to develop or is it for roster jobbers to do something?


----------



## Eulonzo

I guess I know what you mean by "There's no difference between Kidd, Gabriel, and Neville" but I never ever saw Kidd or Gabriel do the kind of athleticism that Neville can do. All 3 of them hardly have any charisma, but if we're saying all 3 of them suck, personally you're out of your mind.


DudeLove669 said:


> I am loving the main event angle right now. Tyson Kidd has really come into his own *and here I was thinking he had no personality.* I really hope they continue to push both Kidd and Gabriel.


He still doesn't. Gabriel still doesn't, either imo.

I didn't mind that he stole the win in the end, though. DAT HEEL MOVE.


----------



## Obfuscation

I can enjoy all three, but def Neville has more behind him for my money than the other two. That being said, they're all tailor made for being an energetic, well rounded babyface. Especially Gabriel. Jesus. That man is Ricky Steamboat level cannot be a heel. He doesn't do anything under this direction. Kidd an be a decent little shit in the role. He's done it plenty enough in the past, so he's not in too bad in the area. He's just much stronger as a babyface in sprints, in my eyes. Can't recall a time PAC was every really a heel, so, yeah. Reason for that.

Still think people expect all the same things from wrestlers; even when that's a mentality that leaves you only to fail.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Renee is like the little sister who wants to watch wrestling and act like she's really into it just to spend time with her older brother. Super cute. Super annoying. Super Renee.
> 
> *I was not impressed by Summer Rae's performance*. :GSP
> 
> I was not impressed by the _ending_ to Parker and Woods' performance. :GSP *It started off promising*, then ended flat.
> 
> I was not impressed by Sin Cara's performance :GSP *But the other guy (Blake?) was great*. I know he was jobbing, but he some good moves and sold like a champ.
> 
> I was not impressed by Bull's performance. :GSP *I like the idea of him though. Someone said an 80's jobber. Maybe it's jut me, but I like it*. As Renee said, "He's all Man!" I actually liked that description. And "The last of a dying breed" is an awesome tag line to have.
> 
> Summer Rae is :yum: I don't care if she has a nice kick and nice finisher and no other moves. She's great everywhere else.





Hayley Seydoux said:


> *CJ Parker is awesome*. More for me to enjoy I guess. Exactly how I wanted him to turn out and its great. Love the new theme. Funny how it is the opposite for me to where while I like Woods, I couldn't care less about him in the situation. He is nothing. just some guy who's floating around and will be fodder for Parker probably. This is all fault of the booking b/c, he's never had any chance to ever grow.
> 
> *Don't see a problem w/Bull Dempsey either*. I'm liking him so far in the showcase/squash matches.
> 
> *Summer Rae never has any good showing anymore*. Too bad. Bayley on the other hand is still good. She hasn't had a bad showing since debuting now that I think about it. Most consistent dame WWE has employed, tbhayley. Good for her.
> 
> *Am I the only one who's liking Wesley Blake* just from his minor roles in showcase matches for other workers? Seems to be a good bit of potential behind him. Remember digging his work vs Mason Ryan one night & now it came through again in the short bout vs Sin Cara.
> 
> Still not liking Kidd & Gabriel being around only from the standpoint of being there b/c on the main roster there is no use of 'em. Doesn't help when I'm bigger on both being plucky babyfaces rather than bitter heels. International Airstrike back on main roster shows circa 2012 is something I'd rather see. Feels like there isn't any endgame to this either other than to just have some matches. Breeze is lurking around the corner as Neville's next threat anyways. Unless this morphed into giving something for Zayn to do until he ever gets a championship shot again.
> 
> Zayn's new music fits him well from a natural personality standpoint. However, I miss the buzz that surrounded his original, slightly more generic theme. Not like anything w/him changed. Just a matter of preference that came w/the original theme is all. Still the best guy around. But I've felt that way for over a decade. Never will change.
> 
> Overall I'm still big on NXT. Always a lot of fun. Despite thinking Takeover was a bust. Tapings have bounced back. Only worker on the roster I dislike is Mojo. Even he's cooled off for now, so I'm content.


Bro, can we just get a room together? Right now? I'll wear a red wig if you'd like.


----------



## Obfuscation

We already can agree on what the background music will be too. :banderas


----------



## Honey Bucket

Bull Dempsey reminds me of a jobber from WWF Superstars circa 1992. Dale Wolf or whatever. Dwayne Gill's tag team partner. Not impressed.


----------



## Obfuscation

I'd say in league w/FAT Buddy Rose or the ever awesome Louie Spicoli as one of those more psychically imposing jobbers who may get a bit more offense in than the average chump.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Still, Rose or Spicolli weren't supposed to be intimidating or 'bully' like. This guy just sucks. He needs to shave his head or have different attire or something. What about some motherfucking face paint? 

His name is good though, I'll give him that.


----------



## Obfuscation

Face paint would remind me of Demolition. So i'd be down.

but clearly WWE saw Eddie Kingston promos & the moment they signed a guy who might actually be from Brooklyn, they had to jump on it. 8*D


----------



## Honey Bucket

Seriously, if they want a new 'tuff guy' wrassler who they want to stand out, give him some face paint. Or some props. Or some gimmicks. SOMETHING.

Seeing him waddle out in just that attire with his 'I'll probably steal your lunch money' face is fucking shite. Are we supposed to be fearful of this guy? Throw me a fucking bone here chaps.


----------



## Obfuscation

Are we supposed to be scared of any wrestler that doesn't try to murder you? He's just a hoss. Yet to be tested. like I said, I have no problems. He's fat & angry. Seems like a feasible scenario for someone in life.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Fat & angry about sums it up. Isn't his whole demeanour supposed to conjure fear? As in being scared? Luke Harper is a hoss, this guy ain't. Maybe I'm short changing the guy. Maybe this whole thing is being over analysed (my favourite). Still, at the moment, he sucks. He can only get better though.


----------



## bme

Never been one to harp on someone's appearance but i'll start with Dempsey.
He's supposed to strike fear in fans but he only stands 6'2 and weights 300lbs. His body shape makes it worse.



BAH GAWD IT'S KRANG said:


> Bull Dempsey reminds me of a jobber from WWF Superstars circa 1992. Dale Wolf or whatever. Dwayne Gill's tag team partner. Not impressed.


Then he is the last of a dying breed. :lmao


----------



## Obfuscation

I just view the mentality of Bull is that he's some rough guy looking for a fight. All there is to it. If someone wants to step up, they will. If intimidated, well, then they'll be intimated, I suppose. Only two appearances, so def is room to see if he'll go up or down. For anyone's opinion.

Last thing I'm going to do, however, is give a damn that he's fat. b/c hell, I advocate more fatties in my wrestling. Not like a thing such as "look" matters all to me. _(everyone these days is so IN THE BIZ)_ Fat, skinny, plain, or colorful. If you leave me entertained, I'm cool w/what you provide.


----------



## ozzyanson

Dempsey (right now) has an individual look/role in NXT. I don't like it very much but worth running with it for a while to see if it works. At least it's different. He needs to learn the difference between a singlet and a mankini though


----------



## Angelos

-Why oh why have they changed Summer Rae's theme? now its just a generic crap..
-i dont like Bull Dempseys look but his wrestling is okay..reminds me of dr. death or Taz..those breed of wrestlers.
-i dont get the hate for Neville..His got some unreal moves in there that i dont see from anybody else.
-1st time im liking Bailey.


----------



## DudeLove669

Bull looks like some socially awkward geek who ventures out of his mothers basement only once a year to visit comic con just to say he was close enough to smell some girls.

I just can't take him seriously.


----------



## bme

Hayley Seydoux said:


> I just view the mentality of Bull is that he's some rough guy looking for a fight. All there is to it. If someone wants to step up, they will. If intimidated, well, then they'll be intimated, I suppose. Only two appearances, so def is room to see if he'll go up or down. For anyone's opinion.
> 
> Last thing I'm going to do, however, is give a damn that he's fat. b/c hell, I advocate more fatties in my wrestling. Not like a thing such as "look" matters all to me. _(everyone these days is so IN THE BIZ)_ Fat, skinny, plain, or colorful. If you leave me entertained, I'm cool w/what you provide.


It comes down to believability for me. I enjoy the BBWs (Big Beautiful Wrestlers) too but i just don't want to see this guy dominating bigger wrestlers.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Bull Dempsey is not fat enough to be cool.


----------



## BillThompson

Angelos said:


> -i dont get the hate for Neville..His got some unreal moves in there that i dont see from anybody else.


What does he do with those moves? How does he use those moves within match structure? The answer to those two questions is not much, he just tosses out a few high flying moves and hopes for the best. I have no qualm proclaiming Neville as a pretty worthless talent, at least relative to how high WWE seems to be on him. He consistently underperforms and it's a testament to the talent of some other guys that they have been able to get good matches out of him. I wanted to like the guy, but he doesn't bring anything to the table that makes for a quality professional wrestler.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.


I didn't catch the first few minutes of Enzo and Cass VS the VV's, so I can't really say anything about it.

I didn't like Konor's promo. He doesn't give off a mystical vibe that his gimmick suggests. Viktor was better. 

Parker/Xavier wasn't anything special. Why is it that WWE trained guys all have the most generic movesets apart from one or two signature moves? Parker really isn't very good in the ring. Xavier's DJ Z tribute was the highlight.

Alexa's promo was alright. Her match with the Boss wasn't bad either. Too many pin combos for such a short match, but Alexa's really coming along. For someone who's only been training for about ten months, she's getting better every week. She still needs work, but she's getting there.
Sasha's backstabber into the straightjacket was awesome. When Summer takes the title from Charlotte, Sasha should be next in line.

Jordon's promo sucked ass. Guy is as bland as communion wafers. The Rose/Jordon match was clear filler. Only thing worth mentioning was Rose's diving hurricanrana. Jordon was clearly hired for his athleticism, because he's no wrestler.

Main event wasn't incredible, but it was still match of the night. Kidd and Zayn together are why WWE need a cruiserweight title. I doubt Vince would have two small guys wrestle for the IC title when he could have Sheamus or someone else who's shit wrestle for it. We need more of these two together.

Overall? 6/10. More good than bad, but the bad was really bad. Alexa is Bliss, and fuck off Jordon. He should be working as a personal trainer, not a wrestler.


----------



## x78




----------



## Romangirl252

it was awesome tonight...I enjoyed the woman match and the main event


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Ugh, Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss was barely 3 minutes. :aj

What was the point of the Adam Rose match and re-airing that stupid Breeze music video? 

This show seriously needs to make the move to 90 minutes to give some of the under-card matches more time and to feature more wrestlers.


----------



## Punkhead

Titantron says 'Jordon', title says 'Jordan'. What is his name?


----------



## Shenron

Jordan


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

The Manowarrior said:


> Titantron says 'Jordon', title says 'Jordan'. What is his name?


:lmao


----------



## Allur

The Manowarrior said:


> Titantron says 'Jordon', title says 'Jordan'. What is his name?


Vintage WWE. :cole3

I'm not even surprised anymore. fpalm


----------



## Necramonium

Why do Zayn and Kid have to keep wrestling each other, they are running out of talent already or something. :side:

And to recall what Regal said: "That filthy smelly hippie slime". Please give CJ Parker a different gimmick. Nobody likes hippies!


----------



## CruelAngel77

A wild JoJO appears. She was one of the Rosebuds in Adam Rose's exotic express.

How is it that Zayn and Kidd can have a great match, yet Neville and Kidd have a snorefest? I think it's time for Zayn to get a call up.

An annoying heel blonde is feuding with a bitchy heel blonde while their bitchy ethnic sort-of friend waits for her title shot. Do the writer's not realize that for this storyline to work, at least one of these women has to be a face? Neither of the three women are likeable at this point so the crowd won't be invested. Turn Sasha or throw in Bayley to the title match already. 

Breeze has gotten stale again.

With Enzo and Cass back together, and The Vaudevillians actually gaining strong crowd support we may finally have credible teams that can finally take the belts from Ascension. Either team feuding with them would be easy money. Then we can Konnor versus Enzo: *Battle of teh Mohawks*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Really enjoyed commentary this week, even without Alex "GOAT" Riley. 

That main event :banderas great finish. Perfect finish. 

PHOONE


----------



## Obfuscation

Necramonium said:


> And to recall what Regal said: "That filthy smelly hippie slime". Please give CJ Parker a different gimmick. Nobody likes hippies!


...it's why they turned him heel.


----------



## NeyNey

JOJO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Deppo

Not sure about this Jason Jordon. Seems like a Jason Jordan rip-off to me.


----------



## Necramonium

Hayley Seydoux said:


> ...it's why they turned him heel.


Even as a heel i can't stand hippies.


----------



## Vårmakos

racist


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I feel Jojo will be very popular once she starts appearing regularly.


----------



## Obfuscation

Necramonium said:


> Even as a heel i can't stand hippies.


That's the point. 8*D


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I kinda like the CJ Parker hippie gimmick, but they ought to make him more preachy and aggravating. And give him a tag partner with the same gimmick, cause Parker alone isn't cutting it. 

Turn it into a Straight Edge Society kinda thing and it might work out alright.


----------



## Obfuscation

NXT ending w/Zayn looking super efficient some more. I tells ya this is the kind of stuff I'd pay to see.

No Neville though. Didn't like that. Hopefully next week the stuff vs Breeze really kicks off into something.


----------



## Super Sonic

Loved Zayn's homage to Daniels for the finish.


----------



## Sephiroth

Guys, I need your help. Have you seen that member who has the Sami Zayn sig but it has an El Generico mask photoshopped on? It's taken from this pic:










Can anybody post that pic?


----------



## normal situation

The members name is sXeMope, btw.


----------



## Sephiroth

OMG THANK YOU. You better get a rain coat because I'm going to rep all over you.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

That crowd really shat all over that Charlotte/Summer Rae match.


----------



## chrisburr

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I feel Jojo will be very popular once she starts appearing regularly.


Once she gets Training in NXT and actually wrestles and whatnot then definitly!

I thought she was going to be released, but I am glad they did not!

Get Jojo Good!

Replace Cameron with Jojo Immediately and Permanently

And dating Randy Orton IRL isnt a bad thing either!


----------



## december_blue

chrisburr said:


> Once she gets Training in NXT and actually wrestles and whatnot then definitly!
> 
> I thought she was going to be released, but I am glad they did not!
> 
> Get Jojo Good!
> 
> Replace Cameron with Jojo Immediately and Permanently
> 
> And dating Randy Orton IRL isnt a bad thing either!


She's dating Vader's son.


----------



## T-Zone

Cant believe Tyler Breeze was only hyped for like 5 seconds.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That crowd really shat all over that Charlotte/Summer Rae match.


That was hard to sit through, I won't lie. Crowd really no sold the fuck out of it, commentary was brutal too. I mean .. no. Just no.

EDIT: like, please, stop talking. Just stop. Please. Please. Pl.. oh god they're still talking. For the love of god... (Kinda liked the Main Event, but the commentary was no bueno. No mas por favor.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley was Mojo Rawley's best ever NXT match.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'd argue Breeze just turned face with the squashing of Mojo. :lmao

Divas match was quite boring, the crowd being evidence of that. Holy crap. So boring. VERY boring. It sucked. Charolette has got some cool moves at least.

Opener tag match was cute. Second tag match was outstanding. Loved all 4 guys and thought they all looked fantastic. Though Kalisto had some awesome counters; and that finisher was cool. Wish Aiden English could have gotten in the shooting star press though. definitely MOTN, and week.

Rusev and Neville happened. I literally only saw a minute or two of it and knew Rusev wasn't losing. It looked good from what I saw.

Pretty great show thanks to the 2nd tag match. The diva's title match, being a title match, sucking really hurt it.

And was Renee on google the whole show? She was actually quite interesting despite not commenting on the actual matches.


----------



## Frico

:lmao at Breeze squashing Mojo. That literally took like 25 seconds. By far my favorite Mojo match. 8*D


----------



## Obfuscation

WWE apparently realizing their mistake w/Mojo. 

Wonderful.


----------



## Waffelz

Agreed.

Remember that report about him being the next "face of the company"? Heh.


----------



## normal situation

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Opener tag match was cute. Second tag match was outstanding. Loved all 4 guys and thought they all looked fantastic. Though Kalisto had some awesome counters; and that finisher was cool. Wish Aiden English could have gotten in the shooting star press though. definitely MOTN, and week.


Wait, Aiden English does a shooting star press? I can't remember him hitting one before :/ I know he does a swanton bomb, do you have a link to his SSP?

But yeah, the tag team match was the highlight of this show, Vaudevillains were great as usual, and the team of Kalisto and Sin Cara had some very eye catching team maneuvers. I wouldn't mind seeing them pair up on the main roster further down the line. 

Also, Tyler Breeze squashing Mojo Rawley was a sight to behold. Truly a blessing for the wrestling world.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Probably my least favorite episode of NXT ever this week.

-Ascension vs jobbers was poorly executed. Made the jobbers look more weak than Ascension strong. I feel like that match would've looked the same way had Gabriel and Kidd been in Ascension's place. Either the jobbers should've gotten in more offense to no sell or Ascension should've brutalized them. 

- Charlotte vs Summer Rae was not just a bad match, it was bad booking. Charlotte has had one good match so far in her career where she was carried by the best woman technician, otherwise she has been green and proven nothing. Summer can be carried to a good match but is way too sloppy to do the carrying. But even had they executed better why would you have two heels with the same slow it down, low impact offense wrestle each other? 

- Tyler Breeze vs Mojo Rawley was definitely the best match of Mojos career, we were mercifully spared another 2 minutes of higly choreographed, ass based, squash offense.

- Kallisto/Hunicara vs the Vaudevillians was the only thing I halfway enjoyed but Simon Gotch's offense had no substance; I'd like to see him bust out a power move on occasion. The match just seemed like it was stalling until Kallisto and Sin Cara could get their spots in. 

- I couldn't bring myself to sit through another Adrian Neville match. Maybe if I hear enough reliable reports that it was good I may watch later. 

Best of all: no ass offense, no Bull Dempsey.
Worst of all: no Sasha, no Bayley, no Cass or Enzo and no promos.


----------



## ThunderJet88

Did anyone else notice during the Tyler Breeze match that they made about 3-5 different Zoolander references? Part of me thinks that's hilarious, and part of me thinks it's lazy shit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

normal situation said:


> Wait, Aiden English does a shooting star press? I can't remember him hitting one before :/ I know he does a swanton bomb, do you have a link to his SSP?


no. it is a swanton bomb (That's a Wrap!!!!:mark. I just don't know my names, and still bash Renee every week!:dance


I can't say if I think Charlotte just had that 1 good match or not. I get you can carry people through a good match, but that was one of the best diva matches in WWE for a long time. She has to have some skill to be able to go along with Natalya.

I just really think Summer Rae has a high kick and cool finisher, and nothing else but "bitch charisma" (which she does great though). really hoping this match was just a fluke.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Summer Rae is horrible in my opinion. Never seen a good match from her. Just the usual hair-pulling, screaming and kicking.

Good showing by the Luchas, Hunico against showed his underrated strength by dead-lifting Aiden English from the canvas for a powerbomb. I'd love to see Simon Gotch display some offense though, he seemed to be dying for a tag but when he got it, he jobbed out unceremoniously. He should watch some Cesaro tapes, that's the kind of a style he should be going for.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> no. it is a swanton bomb (That's a Wrap!!!!:mark. I just don't know my names, and still bash Renee every week!:dance
> 
> 
> I can't say if I think Charlotte just had that 1 good match or not. I get you can carry people through a good match, but that was one of the best diva matches in WWE for a long time. She has to have some skill to be able to go along with Natalya.
> 
> I just really think Summer Rae has a high kick and cool finisher, and nothing else but "bitch charisma" (which she does great though). really hoping this match was just a fluke.


It's true that Charlotte was a part of one of the best women's WWE matches of the last decade but I've seen every televised match shes been in and I can't remember one other good performance... it seems to me like the match with Natty might've been the fluke.


----------



## Panzer

Aiden and Simon really need to step it up in the ring. Especially Simon. Poor offense on their part. They should take a cue from Adam Rose because a cool entrance does not equal success. 

Pretty yawn the past couple of weeks. No good competition for The Ascension and KENTA hasn't debuted yet. Hope it picks up and I hope we get another 2 hour special soon. Seems like they have one every 3 months so maybe in August?


----------



## IAmTheFinisher

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> It's true that Charlotte was a part of one of the best women's WWE matches of the last decade but I've seen every televised match shes been in and I can't remember one other good performance... it seems to me like the match with Natty might've been the fluke.


You're only as good as your opponent. Rest of the NXT women's division is just meh you could interchange them with a 1,000 other people and no one would be the wiser in terms of none really stand out. Paige and Charlotte do but one has moved on and the other one is on the verge of moving on .


----------



## Enigmal

It's quite charming how bad Renee Young is on commentary.

Phillips and Riley will be discussing the match and Renee Young would chime in with "I like his moustache" :lol


----------



## ozzyanson

Uninspiring show this time. The Ascension need more than another squash against a couple of jobbers. Either give them something meaningful or move them up. HHH etc say that they want to perfect the product before anyone transitions to main roster. It's clear though that they are not good at judging what will make a good main roster gimmick. The Ascension have enough threat already to make midcard and can develop from there


----------



## RiverFenix

Ascension could easily be paired on screen with Kane as storyline ready made for their call-up, either as his henchmen or new "Demons" looking to take the old, brokedown shell-of-former-intimidating-self Kane out.


----------



## HitMark

Still can't figure out what happened with the charlotte and summer rae match. Summer has had good matches in NXT with paige and emma and charlotte had a beast of a match with naty. From my pov, I just thought the match was too slow. Divas can't have that slow build to matches like men becuase they are expected to have short matches and if they have long matches then they need to be high octane.
It's good to see the nxt crowd wasn't going to except shit and expected the women to perform as well.
Not really digging Neville as champion. Don't even know why they made him champ in the first place. They should have made Zayn the champ. Anyway, Neville doesn't have a character or gimmick(is him being a high flyer his character) and so as a result not really interested in him. Also has terrible mic skills.
Tyson is doing a good job as a heel. He seems to have gotten better on the mic and more confident and is working some of his best matches in wwe since he started. 
I hope Enzo gets to do more segments.
Can't wait for Breeze to become champ.


----------



## Necramonium

I eventually skipped through the Diva match, it was just hold after hold after hold, that slows the momentum of the match down to a halt and the crowd will get bored.


----------



## Eulonzo

Even though the crowd was a bit disrespectful, I don't entirely blame them for doing what they did during Summer/Charlotte.

IMO, I blame both Divas for making that match underwhelming as fuck.


----------



## Jingoro

Enigmal said:


> It's quite charming how bad Renee Young is on commentary.
> 
> Phillips and Riley will be discussing the match and Renee Young would chime in with "I like his moustache" :lol


i think it actually makes it fun to listen to. i like her and regal together.


----------



## Eulonzo

Does Tyler Breeze still have that hand/finger injury or whatever it was?

I haven't been keeping up with NXT at all, and I'm just curious. I saw some reports of him just doing promos but I figured it's only a hand injury, it's not as bad as a concussion but idk.


----------



## Obfuscation

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Ascension could easily be paired on screen with Kane as storyline ready made for their call-up, either as his henchmen or new "Demons" looking to take the old, brokedown shell-of-former-intimidating-self Kane out.


Felt like this has been the plan since the start of the year. I'm pro the angle, but I would just like to see it go down. Always feels like it might, then doesn't. To their credit, NXT is making strides in putting emphasis back on the tag division. Only a longer process via tapings & one hour shows, etc. Glad nobody is hot-shotted as champs to send them packing. We all know how frequent that is in WWE.


----------



## The True Believer

Angelo Dawkins for WWEWHC Champion. :side:


----------



## x78

The True Believer said:


> Angelo Dawkins for WWEWHC Champion. :side:


I don't know why Dawkins is jobbed out so much, he's a legit athlete and has been signed since 2012 so you'd think he would be getting stronger booking by this point. Getting squashed by guys like Breeze just doesn't really seem believable TBH.


----------



## The True Believer

Fucking hell. fpalm

Why does Adam Rose have to show up?


----------



## The True Believer

"Let's go, Becky! Cena sucks!"

:ti


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

10 seconds in to the divas match and it's already 100% better than Charolette v Summer Rae :lmao

So glad they're just letting Becky Lynch wrestle.


----------



## The True Believer

If not for Adam Rose, Mojo Rawley would be the most irritating thing about tonight's show.

Great showing from both Lynch and Charlotte. Not sure why we can't see this stuff on the main shows.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Steve "Baby Blue" Cutler :mark:

I liked Cutler a few weeks ago, still liking him tonight. OORAH!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Becky Lynch/Charlotte was good for what it was but why did it have to be soooo short? 4 minutes? Come on!


----------



## x78

Ascension are more than ready for a call-up.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I love Bull, but I hate Mojo, but the new Mechanics looks awesome! Who do I root for?

are the mechanics anyone already known, with changed names or something?

Bayley tongiht :done, don't know why the cameraman zoomed all the way in though. :lol


----------



## The True Believer

x78 said:


> Ascension are more than ready for a call-up.


Damn straight. They have that Road Warriors vibe about them.


----------



## HHHGame78

Bayley wearing more make up it seems. Also Charlotte needs a new finisher.


----------



## x78

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I love Bull, but I hate Mojo, but the new Mechanics looks awesome! Who do I root for?
> 
> are the mechanics anyone already known, with changed names or something?


Scott Dawson was a regular about a year ago, first teaming with Garrett Dylan and then as a singles guy managed by Sylvester Lefort. He's been out injured since then and this was his first match back. Solid talent, I always liked him. Dash Wilder is new but reports from house shows say that he has some potential. I want to see more from this team.


----------



## Bearodactyl

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> 10 seconds in to the divas match and it's already 100% better than Charolette v Summer Rae :lmao
> 
> So glad they're just letting Becky Lynch wrestle.


Can NOT wait for her and Paige to be back in the same ring. The feels!!! :moyes1


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

scott dawson was a ******* if I'm not mistaken. Regal compared him to Arn Anderson. That feels so long ago.

Anyways, wow at the Main Event. Did every bump seems super real to anyone else? Like, these dudes actually looked like they were going all out. So fucking glad Rose finally wrestled. Outrageous it took this long. Really enjoyed this match considering I was expecting a 1 - 2 minute craptacular. I just wish Rose wasn't restricted to being a goof ball on Raw. 

Tonight was a great show. Lots of WRESTLING and it was all fantastic. Breeze. :lol A man being rude to Natalya instead of kissing the ground he walks on :lol


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Ascension are really over with their hardcore badass act. I liked the gothic stuff as well though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Much better episode this week 

-What's up with Breeze squashing guys twice his size? His credibility has already been established 
-Breeze and Neville exchange was funny
-Wonder if Ascension will be half as over on the main roster as they are at Full Sail. Those dudes really need to put some bass in their voices, they sound about as intimidating as Byron Saxton and Tom Phillips 
-Becky Lynch being fake Lita is a million times better than that leprechaun bullshit she debuted with. She and Charlotte had a great match and Charlotte teasing a F4 all match only to finish with "Bow down to the queen" was some top notch heel work. Becky basically no sold the leg injury though
-Jojo is still fine as hell. 
-I'd like Mojo if his cardio could keep up with his gimmick and he stopped the ass based offense
-Still don't see much in Bull
-The Mechanics seem like they can go but they're too small to have much of a future except as comedy jobbers 
-Bayley is still adorable and unless shes facing Charlotte for the title at the next live event she might as well get called up since they're barely using her, shes not even featured in the opening scrawl 
-Heel Tyson is awesome and doesn't get the credit he deserves as one of the top workers in the entire company. The IWC wants a Cesaro push despite his lack of character, charisma and mic skills but never mention Kidd. 
-Match with Rose was great, should've ended with Tyson getting dq'd or at least an after match beat down. Natty is coming off as more heel than Tyson and she needs a blockbuster or a sharpshooter in her future


----------



## Kronic

I'm Sure people agree when i say Thank fuck they got rid of this Dancing Irish shit for Becky lynch. Maybe they want her to be the next Lita?


----------



## Romangirl252

nxt was awesome last night...diva match was awesome and enjoy the main event


----------



## CruelAngel77

I forgot who said the Summer Rae v. Charlotte was only bad because "You are only as good as your opponent", but Becky Lynch v. Charlotte was miles past last weeks drudgery. Me thinks Summer Rae should only be used in a valet role, she's never had a good match aside from getting a pop during Survivor Series last year. Looking forward to Bayley v. Charlotte as that has some story going back months now.

Toning down the cartoony dancing Irish jig part of Becky Lynch and just making her "Female-Shaemus/Finlay that loves to fight" is a smart move. She can move in that ring, just not dancing. That corner jumpkick was a nice touch. Her blinking white lights during her intro may give someone an Pokemon-style seizure though.

Yay a wild JoJo appears!








*JO JO!* Imma calm down now.

Did anybody else mark out when Konnor declared "Anni-YAHH-lation" on their enemies and the crowd popped like a face full of pimples? They along with Zayn may be too big for NXT now. Time for them to drop the belts so the Ascension can ascend. the only threatening heel tag team on the main shows are Harper and Rowan.

The rest of the show kinda sucked shit as I've forgotten most of it.


----------



## Frico

That segment with Breeze and Neville was gold. :lmao

Nice showing from Lynch. Dug her new entrance.


----------



## Panzer

Say what you will but Tyson Kidd made Adam Rose wrestle a semi decent match. The mistake with Adam Rose was hotshotting him to Raw when he wasn't ready. Rose should stay on NXT for the time being and improve his character and in ring skills and re debut him later on.

And I must say WOW on Becky Lynch. She has CHARISMA! Good new theme as well. We should hope to see more of her. Maybe a Becky/Bayley match?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Thank god they quickly ditched the riverdance gimmick for Becky Lynch.


----------



## TripleG

Can't wait until Breeze/Neville for the gold. 

Neville HAS to win.


----------



## CZWRUBE

The True Believer said:


> If not for Adam Rose, Mojo Rawley would be the most irritating thing about tonight's show.
> 
> Great showing from both Lynch and Charlotte. Not sure why we can't see this stuff on the main shows.


Oh im sure we will soon enough. Im very glad Becky is on NXT!!


----------



## Callisto

Can't wait to witness Queenva Marie's NXT debut tonight. It's gonna be so amazing to see her utilizing her skills and working the crowd. It's gonna be so evalicious. Ooooo, I'm so giddy. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bearodactyl

Enzo/Big Cass was fun. Big Cass with that sacrifice dive was something I don't actually remember ever seeing before. Enzo with that unconcious cover. Awesome.

Renee with that "go on, suck it" nod when Sami got offered the lollypop. Justin Gabriel is a horrible heel, wish he'd go and slap Kevin Dunn. 

I hate CJ Parker. No clue who he's fighting but I hope he gets his ass kicked.. ... Woods. Right. New themesong? Well, he'll have to do. Hope this doesn't take too long..

New finisher looked sloppy. Woods can't even win on NXT. All I gotta say..

Bailey vs Eva Marie. Here we go. Waiting for it... .... .... 

That was brutal. Really loved the "Bayley's gonna hug you" chants, couldn't help but feel somewhat bad for E-M, really got shit on. Wish the WWE wouldn't put her into these positions.

Tyson Kidd next. Guess this is the Main Event? :sansa

Is it me or are the Rosebuds always the hottest when Rose is at NXT? Guess that's all the pre-call up talent with nothing else to do. Crowd behind Zayn in a big way. Love the way this guy moves. Nattie's wife chants :lmao
Beautiful spinebuster. Funny Bugs Bunny-ish moment right before. Also have to admit, in-ring the asshole high-fliers kinda work for me, compatible styles, good heelwork. Solid sequence in the end there, loooove the helluvakick. Deserved winner.

All in all a decent NXT, but nothing spectacular. They DESPERATELY need to introduce some new characters. Also commentary without Regal still needs work. Guess that's why they keep switching it up so much..


----------



## Obfuscation

Becky Lynch's new entrance & attire :sodone

and more from The Mechanics plz.


----------



## x78

That pop for Enzo :mark:
Eva GOATing as usual :mark:

The Parker vs Woods match was surprisingly good, although the anachronism with Woods on the main roster took away from it a little bit. Happy to see CJ getting the win. 

Solid show, I enjoyed all of it TBH.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

A good Parker match, fans chanting Parker, Parker being all around great....what it's going on? :lol good match. That coast to coast looked like a botch. But Alex GOAT Riley said it was amazing, so it must be amazing. 

Eva Marie :duck 

Good main event. #neverforgetkruger


----------



## Romangirl252

First match on the night was awesome and main event was too...I didn't get to see CJ Parker match my freeze on the computer


----------



## SovietWrestler

Thank you Bayley!


----------



## Obfuscation

Don't enjoy the idea of fans cheering for Parker. His heat is a large reason why his character works. Damn fans just trying to hop on whatever is cool. Only I'm supposed to like him. 8*D


----------



## Genking48

That disgusting hair Justin Gabriel is sporting, seriously, do something about that mate.


----------



## squeelbitch

i wish adam rose would just fuck off from nxt, going around slapping guys asses wtf!


----------



## Obfuscation

I love watching The Ascension just destroy random tag teams. It reminds me of the old school booking w/a duo like LOD. Or well, any duo who was actually contracted to the roster, tbhayley. Line up the jobbers, or whomever, and watch them fall. I don't even view it as lazy booking either. It fits. It just isn't a common example of most modern day booking. They're the dominate champs. Why do they need to go seek out anybody to give them a challenge? They're right there. Say the word & they'll fight. You got to earn your way to the straps. Fun stuff. Would have liked to seen more when an established duo such as the American Wolves tried their hand. Could have been a fun gimmick every so often. Now I just hope this tournament isn't a way to shoehorn a duo into a random upset victory b/c Konnor & Viktor have been champs for "a long time". I'd like to see a build here. More threatening teams coming up and trying their luck. Rather than, oh the division is booming atm, new champs. Back to square one, again.

Only thing to make me settle w/the decision - if so - is if Ascension are indeed main roster bound atm.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Don't enjoy the idea of fans cheering for Parker. His heat is a large reason why his character works. Damn fans just trying to hop on whatever is cool. Only I'm supposed to like him. 8*D


I don't get this either. He's doing such a great job as a heel. To the point I can't see cheering him for being a good heel even, I'd still boo him.


I actually really like that Adam Rose is wrestling on NXT. Since he debuted and went straight to Raw, where he barely wrestlers, it seems WWE is trying to make up for lost time. He had no NXT fan base and he completely flopped. Now he an hopefully gain some NXT respect at least (and I guess I just mean on the internet because the NXT crowd cheers absolutely anything^^^ like Parker?).


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I hated seeing JJ and Tyler Frederick Ulysses Dillinger III losing so early in the tournament but I guess it's okay since they went out to the realest guys in the room, how you doin'?


----------



## Cyon

So glad they toned down the dancing Irish gimmick for Becky.


----------



## Obfuscation

Well, watched the episode & noticed all of the Parker chants were actually negative towards him. "CJ's garbage". Ok good. Now he's getting chants against him. Even better. He lives this character. Why I like it so much.

Episode was actually great up & down. I loved it all. So many characters that make you understand why you care about NXT in the first place. True, there were a lot of "main roster" folk on here. But all w/a purpose. Kidd & Gabriel have their angle. I'm fine w/it b/c they're just putting people over atm. It won't get eh unless they would win something big etc. Doesn't hurt that their matches can range from solid - good too. So, I can live. I still tread lightly on the subject, however. More in the future.

Eva Marie's entrance was terrific. You knew it was gonna rile up the geeks in the audience & it did. Awesome. Match itself was a new level of terrible & that was always wonderful to see too. b/c wrestlecrap rocks, baby. Although, nearly dying on an O'Connor roll is YIKES. But still funny. Hell, this may have been the most over Bayley ever was. See, Eva Marie showing up did have a purpose. They know.

Parker vs Woods was fun times. Much stronger than their last match which showed they may have not had chemistry. Granted, Parker in the ring isn't always the most engaging guy. He's stronger as a talker & character. At least this match showed he can have something going for him on the given night. Coast to Coast was a surprising spot. Especially when it didn't even end the match. Woods struggling to get a win here worked well w/his current character on RAW atm. It'll show why he's so frustrated these days. Being nice guy mcsqueezy isn't getting him anywhere. Loved the counter Parker used to eventually hit the new finisher for the win. Like I said, fun times. Good match.

Already did a brief highlight on the main event. Solid, easy flowing stuff. Naturally. Rose is so much more suited for NXT. It is kind of bizarre. But you know that has to be b/c of Vince not liking his character. Rose actually works matches that show off his worth in NXT & his character seems just much more likable than it does while galavanting on RAW or Smackdown. At least he's finally getting to do stuff again. Zayn is Zayn. BITW and makes it look easy. Starts off & gets the evental hot tag like he should. Gabriel as a heel is so random. He's lucky Kidd can make it work or else it would be beyond irrelevant for matches. Double dive spot was neat. Fans were jacked. Entertaining stuff. Zayn winning more matches than losing lately. Tears in my eyes. OF JOY. Also, I actually enjoy how Tyson Kidd's character atm is that he's some bland dude who just wants to wrestle and nobody cares to see that. It is taking what some feel is his negative and highlighting it as a positive.

MOTN for me was the super duper sleeper opener. Proof you can contain something strong in only a five minute span. Especially when you have workers who know how to impliment all the right tools at the right times. Jordan & Dillinger are the natural cats. I like it. They should be kind of non-talkative and work vs more over people to get some heat and eventually lash out on the audience. Modern day Team Angle or Furnas & LaFon minus the international dislike. Those seemingly "bland" on the surface people, but know how to work & still don't get respected. But not in the Tyson Kidd sort of way. If that makes sense. Cass & Enzo get their role. And how could you not support them? The MONSTER pop when they came out was fabulous. Great blend of character & work. Granted, Enzo in the ring still never quite shows up much, but he doesn't really have to just yet. Cass can be the giant workhorse for the team and Enzo can continue to work from the bottom, running his mouth more than anything he backs up. b/c he has Big Cass. Haha. Naturals proved they know how to work a compelling & strong tag game, dug Jordan having the bit of trash talking towards the end. Cass had that wonderful spot where he saves Enzo. That was great. How often do you see something like that? The little things peppered throughout here is what picked this up. TD's superkick - YIKES TO THE SECOND POWER. And the finish. Oh man. You'd think they won the tag team championship right there. What an absolute blast of a five minute sprint.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I know a lot of people don't frequent WWEs YouTube channel so I'll leave this here.

The icing on the cake for Enzo and Big Cass' win.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know a lot of people don't frequent WWEs YouTube channel so I'll leave this here.
> 
> The icing on the cake for Enzo and Big Cass' win.


So frigging hyped to see Enzo back :mark:


----------



## Onyx

Why is it people say NXT's better than RAW? I mean NXT is just match after match after match, which is boring. How can a show with Adam Rose, Tyson Kidd etc main eventing be superior to the main shows?


----------



## x78

skyman101 said:


> Why is it people say NXT's better than RAW? I mean NXT is just match after match after match, which is boring. How can a show with Adam Rose, Tyson Kidd etc main eventing be superior to the main shows?


It was superior in 2012-early 2013. Now, as you say, it has guys like Adam Rose and Tyson Kidd and isn't as good as it used to be.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I know a lot of people don't frequent WWEs YouTube channel so I'll leave this here.
> 
> The icing on the cake for Enzo and Big Cass' win.


Those little responses to what Big Cass is saying are what kill me. The "how you doin'?"'s. The "well what'd ya expect" when Big Cass is hyping up his performance. The "I was born at night, but not last night". It's all just so very Enzo. And from that clip I saw once where you hear Enzo talk about how he got into the WWE (my kingdom for whoever links that shit in here btw, I can't find it anymore), where you can just tell from all the things being said that this is just who he is, this is what we can expect from him continuously. That man has the gift of gab if EVER I saw it. There are Enzo Amore Backstage Promos in our future on the main roster that are gonna have you ROFL. I mean that literally. Can you imagine an Enzo-Dean promo? Enzo-Reigns too, just think back to the "was it a lama or a goat" or the "double triple or triple double" promos, the not so serious stuff works well for him. And he's got Santino's spot just ready and waiting for him.
That man has a bright future in the WWE. :waffle


----------



## Obfuscation

skyman101 said:


> Why is it people say NXT's better than RAW? I mean NXT is just match after match after match, which is boring. How can a show with Adam Rose, Tyson Kidd etc main eventing be superior to the main shows?


45 minutes of logical convergence w/o lulls & interesting characters help.


----------



## Waffelz

TripleG said:


> Can't wait until Breeze/Neville for the gold.
> 
> Neville HAS to win.


Breeze HAS to win.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Bearodactyl said:


> Those little responses to what Big Cass is saying are what kill me. The "how you doin'?"'s. The "well what'd ya expect" when Big Cass is hyping up his performance. The "I was born at night, but not last night". It's all just so very Enzo. And from that clip I saw once where you hear Enzo talk about how he got into the WWE (my kingdom for whoever links that shit in here btw, I can't find it anymore), where you can just tell from all the things being said that this is just who he is, this is what we can expect from him continuously. That man has the gift of gab if EVER I saw it. There are Enzo Amore Backstage Promos in our future on the main roster that are gonna have you ROFL. I mean that literally. Can you imagine an Enzo-Dean promo? Enzo-Reigns too, just think back to the "was it a lama or a goat" or the "double triple or triple double" promos, the not so serious stuff works well for him. And he's got Santino's spot just ready and waiting for him.
> That man has a bright future in the WWE. :waffle


Is this what you're looking for?








x78 said:


> It was superior in 2012-early 2013. Now, as you say, it has guys like Adam Rose and Tyson Kidd and isn't as good as it used to be.


I would say NXT was better than Raw or Smackdown until the Arrival PPV, which to me, was the pinnacle of NXT thus far. It started going downhill after that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

The opener, Vaudevillians against Mojo Rawley and Bull Dempsey, was a bloody terrible match. I'm pretty sure the entrances were longer than the actual in ring work. Rawley is possibly the worst guy in NXT since Dallas left. 
Only decent part was that the crowd screamed thank you to Bull when Dempsey went ape shit at the end. Hilarious, but I absolutely dread the impending feud we're going to have to sit through between those two.

The promo between Sasha and Bayley was alright. Bayley's fucking adorable.

The match between Bayley and Sasha however, was awesome. Best divas match in a long while. Bayley went Strong style half way through and it was awesome. Great finish too, with Sasha getting rolled up in the middle of her bitch-breaker.
The way Sasha has grown in the ring shows that despite some awful decisions (Giving Dallas a belt, Mojo Rawley's existence) NXT is doing some great things down there. I can really see Sasha as a top diva.

The second tag match, Los Luchas versus MCMG-lite, was alright. I like murphy as a worker, but he's never been much else (I've seen some of his indy work). The deadlift power bomb/springboard dropkick combination was awesome. Those guys are gonna be over on the main roster.

Marcus Louis is awful. His accent sounds put on. They should have just let Lefort speak.

Main event, The NXT title match, was pretty damn good. Not the most exciting work I've seen from either, but fun and had some great spots. Breeze posing while standing on Neville's face was great. Best part was the absolutely insane tornado DDT Breeze gave Neville. Amazing fucking sell. Finish sucked though. I hope to see a four way for the belt between Kidd/Breeze/Neville/Zayn.

Overall? 7.8/10. Best Nxt in a while, despite Rawley and Marcus Louis. Take the belt off Charlotte and put it on Bayley. Charlotte fucking sucks.


----------



## pesfacemaker

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> The opener, Vaudevillians against Mojo Rawley and Bull Dempsey, was a bloody terrible match. I'm pretty sure the entrances were longer than the actual in ring work. Rawley is possibly the worst guy in NXT since Dallas left.
> Only decent part was that the crowd screamed thank you to Bull when Dempsey went ape shit at the end. Hilarious, but I absolutely dread the impending feud we're going to have to sit through between those two.
> 
> The promo between Sasha and Bayley was alright. Bayley's fucking adorable.
> 
> The match between Bayley and Sasha however, was awesome. Best divas match in a long while. Bayley went Strong style half way through and it was awesome. Great finish too, with Sasha getting rolled up in the middle of her bitch-breaker.
> The way Sasha has grown in the ring shows that despite some awful decisions (Giving Dallas a belt, Mojo Rawley's existence) NXT is doing some great things down there. I can really see Sasha as a top diva.
> 
> The second tag match, Los Luchas versus MCMG-lite, was alright. I like murphy as a worker, but he's never been much else (I've seen some of his indy work). The deadlift power bomb/springboard dropkick combination was awesome. Those guys are gonna be over on the main roster.
> 
> Marcus Louis is awful. His accent sounds put on. They should have just let Lefort speak.
> 
> Main event, The NXT title match, was pretty damn good. Not the most exciting work I've seen from either, but fun and had some great spots. Breeze posing while standing on Neville's face was great. Best part was the absolutely insane tornado DDT Breeze gave Neville. Amazing fucking sell. Finish sucked though. I hope to see a four way for the belt between Kidd/Breeze/Neville/Zayn.
> 
> Overall? 7.8/10. Best Nxt in a while, despite Rawley and Marcus Louis. Take the belt off Charlotte and put it on Bayley. Charlotte fucking sucks.


What theme was Sasha using?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

pesfacemaker said:


> What theme was Sasha using?


Pretty generic dance pop tune. Why?


----------



## pesfacemaker

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Pretty generic dance pop tune. Why?


Heard Sasha is changing for a CFO$ theme soon. Was it new?

This is the theme she was/is using:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CUzt_D9JWI

She is changing for a new one and from what I know is going to be like this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE5dIMfCn-k


----------



## Certified G

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Best part was the absolutely insane tornado DDT Breeze gave Neville. Amazing fucking sell.


Yes, that tornado DDT was fucking awesome. Here's a gif of the move, I put it in spoiler tags for people who prefer to watch it during the airing of the show:



Spoiler: Tornado DDT


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

The Corre said:


> Yes, that tornado DDT was fucking awesome. Here's a gif of the move, I put it in spoiler tags for people who prefer to watch it during the airing of the show:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Tornado DDT


I think Neville has set the new standard for selling DDTs.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

skyman101 said:


> Why is it people say NXT's better than RAW? I mean NXT is just match after match after match, which is boring. How can a show with Adam Rose, Tyson Kidd etc main eventing be superior to the main shows?


It's short and simple. Not filled with commercials, excessive recaps, non stop merchandise prodding, a lack of wrestling, and untalented wrestlers who get paid more money. 

We don't expect as much from nxt because it's developmental. 

Plus it started off as the cool exclusive stuff to watch. Now that more people watch it, it'll become less cool. Plus, more viewers means more advertising


----------



## Jerichoholic274

pesfacemaker said:


> Heard Sasha is changing for a CFO$ theme soon. Was it new?
> 
> This is the theme she was/is using:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CUzt_D9JWI
> 
> She is changing for a new one and from what I know is going to be like this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE5dIMfCn-k


First one.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

The Dempsey-Rawley beatdown actually made me believe in "The Bull" a little bit. He might not turn out to be a complete flop after all. His name is easy to chant and he is getting his act together a little better. Rawley is also an easy target if they want to get him over, since Mojo seems pretty much universally disliked.


----------



## ironcladd1

The Bayley vs Sasha match this week stole the show IMO.

Excellent face/heel work. Extremely polished performance too and no obvious botches, which is unfortunately very rare in a divas match.


----------



## normal situation

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> The Dempsey-Rawley beatdown actually made me believe in "The Bull" a little bit. He might not turn out to be a complete flop after all. His name is easy to chant and he is getting his act together a little better. Rawley is also an easy target if they want to get him over, since Mojo seems pretty much universally disliked.


I've kinda seen potential in Bull for a while now :draper2 The main problem, for me at least, was he needed to show more aggression in the ring, and according to some NXT house show results, he appears to be doing just that. The new big problem going forward is he's entering a feud with Mojo Rawley, which could end up spelling disaster for Dempsey in multiple ways. 

Sasha Banks and Bayley have their 1,980,234th match on NXT. On the upside, they've pretty much all have been good. I really hope Bayley wins at Takeover 2, especially considering the way this feud and stories developed between her and Charlotte should be building to Bayley getting that big win. But at the same time, I keep getting this feeling that she's gonna lose to Ms. Flair. We haven't gotten the Charlotte/Sasha match yet, and Bayley is only Charlotte's first challenger for the title. 

Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville was okay. The spots were all good, and that tornado DDT had me like :mark:, but besides the spots, something about it just felt off. I'm not quite sure what exactly, if it had to do with the pacing or structure or what, but the most I ever felt for this match was a few short mark outs for sick spots.

Also, slightly related to the Breeze/Neville match, I gotta talk about Tyson Kidd. Unlike a lot of people, I've actually been kinda okay with him being on NXT. I feel like his work there has been some of the best work he's ever done whatsoever. For the first time, I'm actually semi interested in Tyson Kidd. I really feel like because of NXT, Tyson Kidd could get another shot on the main roster. But now for the complaints. I'm okay with talents that are struggling to spend some time in developmental to help work on their characters then get back on track on the main show, but at this point it's gone from a main roster star taking some time to develop themselves to him just hogging the spot that other newer stars could be having. He's closed every show now for God knows how long, he can pretty much call himself an NXT main eventer. That's not a good thing, the NXT "main eventers" should be the newer stars, not the main roster ones. If he doesn't leave after Takeover 2, then I'm really gonna have a problem.


----------



## Oxidamus

skyman101 said:


> Why is it people say NXT's better than RAW? I mean NXT is just match after match after match, which is boring. How can a show with Adam Rose, Tyson Kidd etc main eventing be superior to the main shows?


Combination of:



x78 said:


> It was superior in 2012-early 2013. Now, as you say, it has guys like Adam Rose and Tyson Kidd and isn't as good as it used to be.





Hayley Seydoux said:


> 45 minutes of logical convergence w/o lulls & interesting characters help.


NXT is just like Raw. It's either good or it's bad.

You can go two weeks of NXT tapings without something good happening or your favourite being on the show. You can even go four weeks without your favourite having an actual match.



Anyway, I got around to watching a couple of the episodes I've missed. Neville/Rusev was absolute shit. Neville is THE Superman now. Worse than Reigns and Cena.

He beat RVD, and he was going to beat Rusev, who is red hot in kayfabe on the main roster? :no:
Neville is a good overall talent, he doesn't need to be protected like that. He can get people excited and can definitely work a match where he looks strong even when he loses.

I really can't wait until he loses a fucking match. I live Neville but this is awful and it's making me want to skip his matches entirely.


----------



## x78

normal situation said:


> Tyler Breeze vs Adrian Neville was okay. The spots were all good, and that tornado DDT had me like :mark:, but besides the spots, something about it just felt off. I'm not quite sure what exactly, if it had to do with the pacing or structure or what, but the most I ever felt for this match was a few short mark outs for sick spots.


That's been a problem with almost all of Neville's matches. This is the first one I've seen for a while since I've been skipping everything involving Tyson Kidd, and it doesn't look like Neville has improved at all in that area. The offense is exciting, he sells well but the guy just cannot tell a story to save his life.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

x78 said:


> That's been a problem with almost all of Neville's matches. This is the first one I've seen for a while since I've been skipping everything involving Tyson Kidd, and it doesn't look like Neville has improved at all in that area. The offense is exciting, he sells well but the guy just cannot tell a story to save his life.


Honestly, even the great, awesome spots he does can't even excite me anymore. You can see that the crowd doesn't care for Neville one bit, besides the spots he preforms. He's pretty much a glorified spot monkey. Overpushed as well, I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a match since Takeover.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

That Tornado Spike DDT kada

Is NXT the Cruiserweight Division of NXT? Always seems that way to me. At least in Singles competition.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Neville VS. Breeze was pretty awesome. Really liked it.


----------



## rockdig1228

A few thoughts on this episode:

1) Bayley vs. Sasha Banks was very good and they'd both be assets on the main roster if anybody there knew how to properly utilize the women on TV. Too bad it doesn't seem like that's the case though, I have zero faith in the creative team for the main roster right now.

2) Sin Cara/Kalisto vs. Buddy Murphy/Wesley Blake was a nice fun sprint. I hope they keep both teams together, based on that outing it looks like they'd be great opponents for the Usos at some point.

3) I enjoyed Breeze vs. Neville a lot, despite what others here think. People are making a lot out of the crowd's lack of response to Neville, but it's not like they were really reacting for Breeze that much either. They popped the crowd a few times, but I think that this match being at the very end of a set of tapings had an impact. People seem to forget that those tapings last a decent amount of time and don't take into account that the crowd may be burned out by the very last match, no matter who's there.

4) Finally, Tyson Kidd... I like how he's getting used here, despite people's complaints. That being said, the spot he's in during this storyline reeks of the way they were booking Corey Graves before his most recent concussion. It makes me wonder if they just slid Tyson into the slot Graves was going to fill, since they gave Tyson a similar bitter streak that was defining Corey Graves in his feud with Zayn.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Honestly, even the great, awesome spots he does can't even excite me anymore. You can see that the crowd doesn't care for Neville one bit, besides the spots he preforms. He's pretty much a glorified spot monkey. Overpushed as well, I'm pretty sure he hasn't lost a match since Takeover.


He's lost once in all of 2014, a tag match with Zayn vs Kidd and Gabriel. He hasn't even lost by countout or DQ.


----------



## RiverFenix

Neville is much better suited in the indies. He just doesn't have the charisma, and is so bloody uncomfortable with the mic/camera on him when he's not wrestling that he can't pull off a gimmick/character. IF he ever finds any success on the main roster it will be as a tag wrestler with a partner who can carry the mic/interest load and allow Neville to be the workrate/high spot in-ring guy. He really should be the Dynamite Kid to somebody elses Davey Boy Smith. Danny Burch or Oliver Gray could have worked as partners for him. Put him with Barrett when Wade is back healthy.


----------



## CROOK-94

Neville vs Breeze match was really good. Breeze is a very good heel cuz he makes those faces where you just wanna punch him and Neville has amazing ability.

I love The Vaudevillains entrance.

I think Sin Cara and Kalisto were awesome together.

NXT really does put on better matches than Raw and Smackdown like 80% of the time and the future looks very bright.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Great Divas match. Really great finish. I :mark: because I figured Bayley was about to reverse it. :mark:


Nice tag action and main event. All around they wwere all good matches.

and now Everyone loves Bull a little more since he beat down Mojo. BULL......BULL.....BULL.......BULL


----------



## x78

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Neville is much better suited in the indies. He just doesn't have the charisma, and is so bloody uncomfortable with the mic/camera on him when he's not wrestling that he can't pull off a gimmick/character. IF he ever finds any success on the main roster it will be as a tag wrestler with a partner who can carry the mic/interest load and allow Neville to be the workrate/high spot in-ring guy. He really should be the Dynamite Kid to somebody elses Davey Boy Smith. Danny Burch or Oliver Gray could have worked as partners for him. Put him with Barrett when Wade is back healthy.


I wouldn't like to see Barrett saddled with Neville TBH. There's no logic to that pairing at all apart from that they're both British, and we saw how much being stuck with Neville damaged Corey Graves. The best partner would be someone like Zack Ryder IMO, who always has at least some connection with the crowd and could bring some color to Neville's bland personality.


----------



## Oxidamus

Does anyone else have a hard time believing Breeze could ever be a proper threat to _anyone_?
Sure Neville seems damn near unbeatable by anyone even on the main roster at the moment, but even if Neville kept losing I couldn't see a guy whose gimmick is a model as a threat.

Breeze is a fine wrestler though, I'm not knocking him. And I love the gimmick, it's just such a typical mid card semi-comedic gimmick that I can't take seriously in the "main event".


----------



## BornBad

x78 said:


> The best partner would be someone like Zack Ryder IMO, who always has at least some connection with the crowd and could bring some color to Neville's bland personality.


oh jesus i marked so much when Graves turned heel and dropped that dead weight


----------



## HitMark

Who's gonna win the tag team tournament? Its enzo amore and Cassidy,right? Anyone have spoilers?


----------



## pesfacemaker

HitMark said:


> Who's gonna win the tag team tournament? Its enzo amore and Cassidy,right? Anyone have spoilers?


Kalisto and Sin Cara


----------



## HitMark

pesfacemaker said:


> Kalisto and Sin Cara



That makes me sad. Enzo and Cass standing over ascension after having achieved a miraculous victory would have been the feel good moment of the year.


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching this week's show. That was a hell of a match between Breeze & Neville. I wonder what they'll do for the big show in September though.


----------



## Obfuscation

:lmao

WWE pushes you; nothing but hate. Everyone around should really love where Cesaro is currently at w/this being the case.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Loving the tube man reference on commentary during Bayley entrance










Love the tube men in general. Good woman's match too. Enjoyed it loads and hope Bayley can win the title


----------



## dj22319

Great card. The main event felt genuine in it's position. Favorite spot of that match for me was the tornado DDT. Adrian sold the crap out of it.


----------



## BornBad

cool...


----------



## Shenron

So Graves didn't retire after all?


----------



## truk83

Shenron said:


> So Graves didn't retire after all?


Is he wrestling? He could just be making his appearance in person to sign autographs. Doesn't mean he is cleared to wrestle.


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## BornBad

truk83 said:


> Is he wrestling? He could just be making his appearance in person to sign autographs. Doesn't mean he is cleared to wrestle.


Only WWE know about the Corey Graves case but he posted a pic of him training at the performance center on instagram 










he still traveling with the NXT roster, he's doing crossfit, he's promoting stuff.. kinda strange for a "retire guy"


----------



## truk83

BornBad said:


> Only WWE know about the Corey Graves case but he posted a pic of him training at the performance center on instagram
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he still traveling with the NXT roster, he's doing crossfit, he's promoting stuff.. kinda strange for a "retire guy"


He has been one of my favorites for a long time. The only problem are the fans, and they are likely to chant CM Punk at him, and they hardly look alike. I really wish once he is done recuperating he should be bumped to the main roster. He has the look, but I only fear that this same look for success can be his doom.


----------



## BornBad

truk83 said:


> He has been one of my favorites for a long time. The only problem are the fans, and they are likely to chant CM Punk at him, and they hardly look alike. I really wish once he is done recuperating he should be bumped to the main roster. He has the look, but I only fear that this same look for success can be his doom.


For me Punk and Graves have nothing in common expect tattoos... 

Graves is the fucking man, a good cross between Tyler Durden and Raven. I hope he'll make a comeback


----------



## Obfuscation

Bull Dempsey sign on RAW. The revolution has begun.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Worst ep of NXT ever.

Opener, Vaudevillians/Enzo and Cass, went far too short. Only highlight was the Enzo/Cass tga move and Gotch catching Enzo in mid air.

Hunter promo was a waste. They could have just had the commentators announce it.

Charlotte/Lynch. Goddamn. Fucking terrible. Lynch is cringeworthy and forced as fuck in her new 'punk' girl thing. Charlotte is the female Orton. Got there because of her family and is being pushed because of it. So many restholds in a five minute match. SOOOO many restholds.

I have no idea why they started a Breeze/Kidd match and just end it two minutes in. Waste of fucking time.

Why can't they release Rawley? Worst worker in NXT. His promo was terrible too. His accent feels fake to me.

The main event, which should have gone on much longer, was an average match. Solid, but nothing great. Only memorable moment was Kalisto's handspring rana. I hope they win the tag titles so Ascension can go and crush the usos on the main roster.

Overall? 2/10. Fire Rawley, Fuck off Charlotte, Where is ALEXA?


----------



## x78

Posted on the official WWE YouTube channel. I don't know if he's actually about to debut but it seems strange that they would post it if not.


----------



## Shenron

He's a former indy guy named Logan Shulo according to Cagematch. Still, put fucking Sami Callihan on TV.


----------



## skamodest

x78 said:


> Posted on the official WWE YouTube channel. I don't know if he's actually about to debut but it seems strange that they would post it if not.


Samson is actually pretty good looking at his matches and promos in indies and the gimmick he is using at house shows seems interesting.










Speaking of the show it wasn't that bad. Divas match was nice and Becky was great. Still don't like Charlotte. Her match with Summer proved that she is still green and completely depends on her oppenent. 

Main event was short but cool and Breeze vs Kydd was just there to add some psychology to championship match at Takeover.

Mojo is still awful. The match itself was usual but the promo was just so incredibly bad...


----------



## Mr. I




----------



## Bearodactyl

Ithil said:


>


Devitt in the background, Enzo da boss and Carmella oh my! :banderas


----------



## ozzyanson

Not a great episode this week. Vaudevillains/Cassidy-Amore OK but they can do way better. Ending of the Breeze/Kidd match total let down. Charlotte/Becky was OK. Charlotte was pretty good. Rawley/Cutler was bad. We know Rawley's shit and Cutler doesn't look much better. Kalisto-Sin Cara/Zayn-Rose not bad and Kalisto at times was really good.

There's Baron Corbin, Solomon Crowe and even (yes, I'm serious now - current gimmick is working) CJ Parker who could improve the show a helluva lot


----------



## KakeRock

Anybody have some 'backstage news' about who the new GM is going to be? I havent watched NXT for a while but now that i have the Network i will again


----------



## RiverFenix

KakeRock said:


> Anybody have some 'backstage news' about who the new GM is going to be? I havent watched NXT for a while but now that i have the Network i will again


Given the new GM was revealed during the set of this block of tapings, just google August NXT spoilers and you'll find your answer.


----------



## chargebeam

Yes. It's been revealed on the dirt sheets. 



Spoiler: The new NXT GM is...



William Regal. Fucking awesome, right?


----------



## HHHGame78

Sasha debuts a new theme next week, I hope this is it.





 :banderas


----------



## EdinTampa

I just left a live NXT show in Largo, FL and Bailey beat Charlotte in a non-title match.


----------



## Mr. I

EdinTampa said:


> I just left a live NXT show in Largo, FL and Bailey beat Charlotte in a non-title match.


How was the match? And show in general.


----------



## Romangirl252

nxt was great tonight...I can't wait to see who the new gm is next week


----------



## Frico

Ithil said:


> How was the match? And show in general.


Was looking at the hashtag for the Largo show and aside from Bayley winning - Zayn also pinned Neville in a non-title match that also included Breeze and CJ Parker. First time Neville loses in the main event I think.

I'll catch up on tonight's ep tomorrow. Doesn't sound like I missed much though.


----------



## Oxidamus

First time watching NXT on my TV, and the most interesting thing on HD is the scars on Mojo's shoulders. What happened there? 

The show was/is pretty good though, no real complaints.


----------



## HitMark

Really sad they jobbed out Enzo and Cass to Vaudeillains. As a consolation, they get a match at takeover 2, but they didn't even show lefort shaving Enzo's beard.

Imho, it's not enough. They are the most over act at this time and should be brought up to main roster ASAP because they'll get over even as jobbers.


----------



## Obfuscation

Enzo & Cass advancing past the first round the way they did was booked wonderfully. Losing in the semi finals isn't a blow in the slightest. Their characters have them safeguarded for their current positions. Only way to move is forward. Any screen time for them will be made the most of.


----------



## Allur

HitMark said:


> Really sad they jobbed out Enzo and Cass to Vaudeillains. As a consolation, they get a match at takeover 2, but they didn't even show lefort shaving Enzo's beard.
> 
> Imho, it's not enough. They are the most over act at this time and should be brought up to main roster ASAP because they'll get over even as jobbers.


Long term it's much better for them to stay in NXT for another year or so. Neither is ready in-ring.


----------



## Necramonium

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Enzo & Cass advancing past the first round the way they did was booked wonderfully. Losing in the semi finals isn't a blow in the slightest. Their characters have them safeguarded for their current positions. Only way to move is forward. Any screen time for them will be made the most of.


I find it bullshit to not have Cas and Enzo to fight in the finale, they are the hottest tag team at the moment in NXT, i rather see them lose with dignity in the finale instead from the bloody Vaudevillians.


----------



## HitMark

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Enzo & Cass advancing past the first round the way they did was booked wonderfully. Losing in the semi finals isn't a blow in the slightest. Their characters have them safeguarded for their current positions. Only way to move is forward. Any screen time for them will be made the most of.


You're right. Only way is forward, but it also has to be up the card. 

I think calisto and sin cara will defeat ascension but a miraculous by Enzo and Cass victory over ascension but would have been super cool. They are hot right now and WWE shouldn't wait too long. I feel like Zayn has already lost some of his thunder.



Allur said:


> Long term it's much better for them to stay in NXT for another year or so. Neither is ready in-ring.


The way WWE is right now, they don't need to be. Uso's are good workers but they are so meh that I sometimes forget that they are tag champs. 
Enzo and Cass can easily work 5-10 minute matches on raw and smackdown 
and as for ppvs, they can have some good team carry them.
Thing is they are just so charismatic that they'll even get over as jobbers, as they have in NXT.


----------



## Vyer

HitMark said:


> You're right. Only way is forward, but it also has to be up the card.
> 
> I think calisto and sin cara will defeat ascension but a miraculous by Enzo and Cass victory over ascension but would have been super cool. They are hot right now and WWE shouldn't wait too long. I feel like Zayn has already lost some of his thunder.





Spoiler: spoilers that shouldn't be discussed in here



I don't think Calisto and Sin cara is going to beat the Ascension. I think the Vaudevillians will. The reason is because Sin Cara is on the main roster and it would be weird for him to win tag titles on a developmental show. That's why I didn't believe Adam Rose and Sami would win it all either. I also read reports about Calisto being called up soon but I don't know.



Edit: I wanted Enzo and Cass win the tag titles and was surprised they lost. I guess I have to see what the current plans are for them.


----------



## BornBad

Not great episode...

Vaudevillains/Cassidy-Amore short but ok

Kidd vs Breeze: awfull, waste of time.. what the point? is Kidd a babyface now? 

Charlotte vs Becky: i'm scratching my head about Becky, she can work for sure but i don't connect with her at this time, typical Charlotte match.... good but Bayley/Banks last week was so much better. 

Mojo sucks donkey balls at everything.

Kalisto-Sin Cara vs Zayn-Rose: Ok, some cool spots Cara and Calisto working good as a team 

Side Note: Rene really needs to move on from the announce table


----------



## HitMark

Vyer said:


> Edit: I wanted Enzo and Cass win the tag titles and was surprised they lost. I guess I have to see what the current plans are for them.


.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Zayn is too big for NXT now. He's more over than the NXT champion and has been for months now. I don't want them to rush him to the main roster without some solid plans for his character but he shouldn't be on NXT full time once 2015 starts.


----------



## BornBad

i'm happy to see WWE don't give up Graves after his head injuries, hope he'll be back soon


----------



## Vyer

Vyer said:


> Spoiler: spoilers that shouldn't be discussed in here
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Calisto and Sin cara is going to beat the Ascension. I think the Vaudevillians will. The reason is because Sin Cara is on the main roster and it would be weird for him to win tag titles on a developmental show. That's why I didn't believe Adam Rose and Sami would win it all either. I also read reports about Calisto being called up soon but I don't know.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: I wanted Enzo and Cass win the tag titles and was surprised they lost. I guess I have to see what the current plans are for them.


fpalm Ugh...sorry about that. I'll know better next time.

Anyway, not too bad of an episode. I really enjoy nxt than some parts of the main shows.


----------



## ZKortes

#ResignRandall !


----------



## Shenron

Old Ascension still alive.


----------



## Obfuscation

BornBad said:


> i'm happy to see WWE don't give up Graves after his head injuries, hope he'll be back soon


Gods among men.


----------



## chargebeam

BornBad said:


> *Kalisto-Sin Cara vs Zayn-Rose: Ok, some cool spots Cara and Calisto working good as a team *
> 
> Side Note: Rene really needs to move on from the announce table


That Kalisto hand-stand move was fucking incredible. He won me over with this match.

Also, I agree about Renee.


----------



## RiverFenix

Shenron said:


> Old Ascension still alive.


And still hope for them in the future as Bram is engaged(married?) to NXT's Charlotte. Viktor is a solid mechanic, but Kenneth Cameron brought the charisma to the Ascension that Konnor and Viktor simply lack.

Enough of the ratty beard look though.


----------



## squeelbitch

i've gone right off nxt now, fed up with the 3-5 minute matches and seeing fucking adam rose in the main events


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm not looking forward to any Ascension hate once they debut on the main roster. I love them. But I swear to God, if WWE changes their theme song I'll stop watching WWE forever. FOREVER. That includes Cesaro matches.

Also excited for the finals of this tag tournament. Really not sure who will win. Glad the Vaudevillians made it though.


----------



## Obfuscation

FOREVER, you say? Eh, all the comments are expected. Look at the Reigns stuff these days. I like Ascension, so I have fun w/em. More for me _(or us)_ in the end.


----------



## BornBad

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> I'm not looking forward to any Ascension hate once they debut on the main roster. I love them. But I swear to God, if WWE changes their theme song I'll stop watching WWE forever. FOREVER. That includes Cesaro matches.
> 
> Also excited for the finals of this tag tournament. Really not sure who will win. Glad the Vaudevillians made it though.



i think the Ascension should drop the belt at NXT Takeover II and move to the main roster. They are champions since almost one year nothing left to them in NXT


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Opener, Ascension VS jobberooni squad, was another squash. Ascension need to have longer matches, seeing them do the same shit over and over again is getting ridiculous.

Said it a couple weeks ago, it's a 4way at takeover. Good to know. Congrats to Regal. I hope he's on every week and maybe has a match once in a while.

Bayley/Sasha was solid, no where near their match a couple weeks ago. Charlotte's promo was garbage, Bayley wrecked her shit. 'I'm not gonna hug you' was perfect.

Bull/Dawkins wasn't anything special. I like bull's character, I've said that, but he just does the simplest of moves, there's no variation or excitement to him. Dawkins looks like a rebellious 15 year old who thinks he knows what good music is. That backpack is fucking cringeworthy.

Lefort was good, nothing much else to say.

Main event, Zayn/Neville VS Breeze/Kidd was solid. Just like the main event last week, it was a good match, but nothing great. Zayn needs to change his theme. It's hideously bad. I liked the finish as well, put some tension between Zayn and Neville. Kidd picking up the win was good. For the first time in a while I'm actually excited for a WWE main event with takeover. I have no clue who will come out champ. They're pushing Kidd, Breeze is still technically no.1 contender, and Zayn is the best guy in NXT. Any of them would be good by me.

Overall? 5/10. Three short matches and one ten minute one aren't enough to make a good wrestling show. Give Bayley the belt and tell charlotte to actually learn to wrestle. Bull needs to expand his moveset. Change Zayn's theme and for the love of God, WHERE THE HELL IS ALEXA?


----------



## Obfuscation

May be presumptuous of me to ask how one has a problem w/Charlotte being green, but asking where Alexa Bliss is. The answer: clearly working on not being so green herself. I'd say its the same scenario, only NXT has the lesser of two evils _(on the being green scale)_ in the role of champion.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Hayley Seydoux said:


> May be presumptuous of me to ask how one has a problem w/Charlotte being green, but asking where Alexa Bliss is. The answer: clearly working on not being so green herself. I'd say its the same scenario, only NXT has the lesser of two evils _(on the being green scale)_ in the role of champion.


Well, for one, I'm not asking for Alexa to be champ, I just want her on my tv. Charlotte on the hand, is clearly champ not because of talent, because let's face it, she's shown none, but because her father is one of the all time greats and HHH's buddy.

Besides, Alexa's already shown more excitement in the ring than Charlotte has, and her glitter queen gimmick is better than Charlotte's 'I'm Ric Flair's daughter, give me stuff' gimmick she has going on.


----------



## x78

^ You missed Charlotte's arguably GOAT Divas match ever at Takeover 1?


----------



## Obfuscation

Well that response delivered.


----------



## pesfacemaker

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> Opener, Ascension VS jobberooni squad, was another squash. Ascension need to have longer matches, seeing them do the same shit over and over again is getting ridiculous.
> 
> Said it a couple weeks ago, it's a 4way at takeover. Good to know. Congrats to Regal. I hope he's on every week and maybe has a match once in a while.
> 
> Bayley/Sasha was solid, no where near their match a couple weeks ago. Charlotte's promo was garbage, Bayley wrecked her shit. 'I'm not gonna hug you' was perfect.
> 
> Bull/Dawkins wasn't anything special. I like bull's character, I've said that, but he just does the simplest of moves, there's no variation or excitement to him. Dawkins looks like a rebellious 15 year old who thinks he knows what good music is. That backpack is fucking cringeworthy.
> 
> Lefort was good, nothing much else to say.
> 
> Main event, Zayn/Neville VS Breeze/Kidd was solid. Just like the main event last week, it was a good match, but nothing great. Zayn needs to change his theme. It's hideously bad. I liked the finish as well, put some tension between Zayn and Neville. Kidd picking up the win was good. For the first time in a while I'm actually excited for a WWE main event with takeover. I have no clue who will come out champ. They're pushing Kidd, Breeze is still technically no.1 contender, and Zayn is the best guy in NXT. Any of them would be good by me.
> 
> Overall? 5/10. Three short matches and one ten minute one aren't enough to make a good wrestling show. Give Bayley the belt and tell charlotte to actually learn to wrestle. Bull needs to expand his moveset. Change Zayn's theme and for the love of God, WHERE THE HELL IS ALEXA?


Once again... was Sasha's theme the new one or the old one? Thanks again :


----------



## Mr. I

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well, for one, I'm not asking for Alexa to be champ, I just want her on my tv. Charlotte on the hand, is clearly champ not because of talent, because let's face it, she's shown none, but because her father is one of the all time greats and HHH's buddy.
> 
> Besides, Alexa's already shown more excitement in the ring than Charlotte has, and her glitter queen gimmick is better than Charlotte's 'I'm Ric Flair's daughter, give me stuff' gimmick she has going on.


I'm reading this as "I find Alexa hot, but don't find Charlotte hot".


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

All the NXT divas are bad except for Bailey. Charlotte is the Curtis Axel of the divas division.


----------



## rockdig1228

elhijodelbodallas said:


> All the NXT divas are bad except for Bailey. Charlotte is the Curtis Axel of the divas division.


No love for Sasha Banks? I think she's right up there with Bayley as the best in NXT right now. Consistently good matches and she plays her character (though we've seen it a million times in various incarnations) really well.


----------



## BornBad

Even off character Mojo sounds like a Jabroni with a goofy smile 






on the other hand... they call him " Graves" :sharpe


----------



## Mr. I

NXT's video blog for the week features Devitt (and Mojo and Sami).


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

rockdig1228 said:


> No love for Sasha Banks? I think she's right up there with Bayley as the best in NXT right now. Consistently good matches and she plays her character (though we've seen it a million times in various incarnations) really well.


Yeah you're right. I'm not a big fan of Sasha Banks so I don't even remember her most of the time but she's alright. At least she has a character and knows how to play it although I personally don't care for her one bit. I could see her getting over on the main roster much better than Bailey though.


----------



## Oxidamus

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Well, for one, I'm not asking for Alexa to be champ, I just want her on my tv. Charlotte on the hand, is clearly champ not because of talent, because let's face it, she's shown none, but because her father is one of the all time greats and HHH's buddy.


I wouldn't say Charlotte is anywhere near as good as Sasha, Bayley or maybe Becky (still hasn't grown on me), but she is definitely not bad. Her match with Natalya was VERY good, even when compared to the average male talent matches.

Sasha or Bayley could do better, yes, but that doesn't mean Charlotte isn't good. She has shown that she has learnt very quickly, and she is a solid worker.


Bliss is still shit and needs to stay off TV still.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Ithil said:


> I'm reading this as "I find Alexa hot, but don't find Charlotte hot".


I'd bang charlotte. But it'd probably suck because she'd clearly need a few moments of rest every two minutes.


----------



## x78

Not sure how anyone can argue that Charlotte has no charisma after this week's show. She dealt with the disruptive crowd with ease during her promo and looked like a boss doing it. Bayley was good too, just a shame the idiots in the crowd felt the need to chant all the way through her promo.



pesfacemaker said:


> Once again... was Sasha's theme the new one or the old one? Thanks again :


New theme.


----------



## chargebeam

10 minutes to NXT. Can't wait. The only damn wrestling show I watch as a whole.


----------



## TripleG

I am a little disappointed that it is going to be a fatal four way at Takeover 2. I would have preferred Breeze Vs. Neville one on one with some kind of No DQ Stip and Zayn Vs. Tyson in a grudge match. 

And that segment came off really awkward too.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Not sure how anyone can argue that Charlotte has no charisma after this week's show. She dealt with the disruptive crowd with ease during her promo and looked like a boss doing it. Bayley was good too, just a shame the idiots in the crowd felt the need to chant all the way through her promo.
> 
> New theme.


The promo had its good parts and bad parts. "I will destroy you" seems so cartoonish to me, but yea she did deal with the crowd well. Played the snarky bitch role fantastically there.


----------



## chargebeam

"Let's go Bailey!"
"CE-NA SUCKS!"

:lmao I love NXT


----------



## TripleG

Charlotte is mean to cats.


----------



## HHHGame78

Sasha's theme has been used in WWE programming somewhere this past year I remember it, just can't place it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I didn't mind Charolette's promo. Thought Bailey was really forced and awkward though. Should be a good match and I look forward to it. 

Now Kon'or on the other hand. :lmao I can't remember what he was saying but he paused and drew out some word in a really awkward way. Like he forgot his lines, or rather the last word of his script, or rather the second half of the last word of his script. These guys do not need to talk.

Thought Riley killed it on commentating tonight. Whoever the 3rd guy was that was commentating was getting interrupted a lot :lmao

And Bull looks silly cutting a promo at the top left of my screen while Dawkins is dancing around like a fool at the bottom right.


----------



## normal situation

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Now Kon'or on the other hand. :lmao I can't remember what he was saying but he paused and drew out some word in a really awkward way. Like he forgot his lines, or rather the last word of his script, or rather the second half of the last word of his script. These guys do not need to talk.


It was Konnor going with the whole "yah" thing the Full Sail crowd has going on. The line was supposed to be "Total annihilation", but he said it as "Total anni-YAH-lation"


----------



## HHHGame78

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Now Kon'or on the other hand. :lmao I can't remember what he was saying but he paused and drew out some word in a really awkward way. Like he forgot his lines, or rather the last word of his script, or rather the second half of the last word of his script. These guys do not need to talk.


He said 'Total Annihilation', however he has this thing where he says, "Yah"! during his kicks in the corner. The crowd chants this when he gets in and during the 3 count. So he put his own spin on it and said 'Total Anni-yah-lation'.


----------



## Oxidamus

The crowd started doing it to mock him because that's the sound he makes when he strikes. At least he incorporated it in instead of ignoring it or stopping it tbh.


----------



## Tommy-V

x78 said:


> New theme.


Eh, I wish they would have use this one instead






I think this one is better and suits her a lot more than the new one.


----------



## x78

I wish they'd used this:






Vocal version of her old theme.


----------



## HHHGame78

Tommy-V said:


> Eh, I wish they would have use this one instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this one is better and suits her a lot more than the new one.


I agree, but it's probably all about the dollars and not wanting to pay for this when they have CFO$ in their pocket.


----------



## Obfuscation

chargebeam said:


> "Let's go Bailey!"
> "CE-NA SUCKS!"
> 
> :lmao I love NXT


Perfect reason why the crowd is awful. They think they're so hip.


----------



## obby

FIGHT A REAL TEAM cracked me up.

Hope KALISTO is the tag champ soon.


----------



## Obfuscation

obby what do you like most about KALISTO?


----------



## obby

Either in ring ability or badass stage presence. 

Will say that the Del Sol costume looked way cooler.


----------



## Obfuscation

The mask change is the only personal drawback I have. Original mask was so legit. Part of me feels maybe it was done b/c Sin Cara currently has the full covered face look & for Kalisto to almost fit the Mysterio mold. Excited every time I see him & seems like the company really digs his presence on the roster. I'm pleased.


----------



## obby

What's up with Solomon Crowe? Is he active? Only seen the last five or so episodes of NXT since I got the network.


----------



## Obfuscation

No 



Spoiler: Crowe info



Only done dark matches at tapings and apparently teaming w/Kalisto a few times at House Shows. Dropped the Hacker gimmick.


----------



## obby

Glad the hacker thing is no more. Sounded awful :lol

He should do a GRIM REAPER gimmick, matter of fact :side:


----------



## Obfuscation

Only one true REAPER in wrestling

You're gonna wanna make me put that epic artwork I had in my sig back in now. :sansa


----------



## Romangirl252

Nxt was awesome last night...I love the new GM and I can't wait for takeover


----------



## rockdig1228

Hayley Seydoux said:


> The mask change is the only personal drawback I have. Original mask was so legit. Part of me feels maybe it was done b/c Sin Cara currently has the full covered face look & for Kalisto to almost fit the Mysterio mold. Excited every time I see him & seems like the company really digs his presence on the roster. I'm pleased.


I actually think that the mask change is a pretty necessary one - being able to see a performer's eyes & facial expressions is extremely important with a TV product IMO, and you take all of that away when you completely cover the face. There's very few guys in the entire industry who could get babyface sympathy with their face covered because it requires impeccable body language to do so. I like Kalisto a lot, but his time on the indies as Samuray Del Sol didn't convince me that he's one of those guys. He's good at it, but not elite like Sami Zayn. He's about the only person in WWE's system that I think could pull it off.

There's also the issue of promos - while Mysterio was never a great promo and didn't have to be, I think that it was important that you saw his mouth moving. I know it sounds stupid, but I think it allowed him to connect to the crowd better. The audience knows it's Rey under the mask at all times and while that seems like an obvious statement, that makes all the difference. Remember when Hunico started wearing the Sin Cara mask? Even people within the IWC were asking, when did Sin Cara get new tattoos? Completely covering the performer's face makes it possible for WWE to own a gimmick/persona and interchange who's under the mask, but IMO it handicaps the wrestler and needlessly makes their job of getting over more difficult.


----------



## Obfuscation

Can't say I find any of that agreeable at all, but we're all different.

Basically I'm jumping down to various other masked wrestlers who have/had _(most)_ their face covered and it never being a problem, etc.


----------



## Mr. I

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Perfect reason why the crowd is awful. They think they're so hip.


Hah? How is that being "hip"? Cena sucks is simply a way to prolong the rhythm of the chant, as they hear it every week. 

I swear these complaints about the NXT crowd baffle me, given you get actual shit crowds most weeks on RAW, like that awful Anaheim crowd.


----------



## Certified G

Hayley Seydoux said:


> The mask change is the only personal drawback I have. Original mask was so legit. Part of me feels maybe it was done b/c Sin Cara currently has the full covered face look & for Kalisto to almost fit the Mysterio mold. Excited every time I see him & seems like the company really digs his presence on the roster. I'm pleased.


Agreed on the mask. I loved the mask he wore as Samuray del Sol

This:









> 

This:









He had no problems connecting with the crowd on the independent scene, and Sin Cara didn't have problems connecting with the crowd in WWE. Sin Cara hasn't really done promos in WWE though, but still I don't think it would matter too much.

Old mask or new, I'm still a fan of Kalisto. Him along with Adrian Neville and Ricochet are some of the best high flyers I've seen. Their movements are so crisp and flawless, it's amazing to watch. Hopefully they use Kalisto better than they use Sin Cara (who deserves better) once he moves up.


----------



## Mr. I

The Corre said:


> Agreed on the mask. I loved the mask he wore as Samuray del Sol
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >
> 
> This:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *He had no problems connecting with the crowd on the independent scene*, and *Sin Cara didn't have problems connecting with the crowd in WWE*. Sin Cara hasn't really done promos in WWE though, but still I don't think it would matter too much.
> 
> Old mask or new, I'm still a fan of Kalisto. Him along with Adrian Neville and Ricochet are some of the best high flyers I've seen. Their movements are so crisp and flawless, it's amazing to watch. Hopefully they use Kalisto better than they use Sin Cara (who deserves better) once he moves up.


That was the indie scene, not the WWE. The crowds are very different. He was over in PWG or other indies from his impressive moves and wrestling, that alone doesn't work in WWE, it puts a ceiling on you. Likewise, Sin Cara has had immense trouble connecting with crowds, and a huge part of that (beyond the stop-start pushes and weak matches) was that he has really zero character to engage the crowd with. He's just a faceless flippy guy.

And Sin Cara reaped what he sowed, anyway. Mistico that is. WWE were at fault, but so was he, in a big way.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I take Hailey Seydoux's side on this argument. You can be super charismatic without ever showing your face and that's not the reason why Sin Cara failed. I don't think Sin Cara knew how to play his character in WWE, it's as simple as that. Kalisto's old mask and attire made him look like a badass and WWE isn't interested in a mexican 5'6 luchador having that aura. They probably want their luchadores to appeal mostly to kids to sell masks, that's why his outfits are so colourful.


----------



## Mr. I

They are trying to avoid every mistake they made with Sin Cara. Samuray Del Sol was simply an indie guy, not a huge name like Mistico, he is Mexican-American, born in Chicago, speaks English and Spanish already, worked in both Mexican and American promotions, and in NXT, they had him train there for a long time before debuting, and he debuted in a tag team instead of as a singles star right away, and yes, he has his eyes and mouth exposed instead of covered. 

They want a new Rey Mysterio and Sin Cara failed to be that, so they are doing everything differently and slowly with Kalisto, because he could be a huge star for them for years and years if they handle it right. Perhaps they are overcompensating in some areas in their efforts to avoid their previous mistakes, and yes his Del Sol mask looked cooler, but I understand the reasoning behind his new one in WWE.


----------



## Loquacious

Hi folks..new guy

recent discovered NXT after being very dismissive of it last year

now one of my favorite shows of the week


----------



## Necramonium

Have to say the crowd of this week's NXT was annoying as hell they really could not shut up for one second when someone was talking in that ring, especially that women with that awful voice constantly calling for Regal. Charlotte even had to tell a dude to shut up when she was in the ring with Bayley.


----------



## Loquacious

the NXT crowd can be a bit unruly

not as bad as TNA/Impact aka Dead Company Walking


----------



## Obfuscation

Ithil said:


> Hah? How is that being "hip"? Cena sucks is simply a way to prolong the rhythm of the chant, as they hear it every week.
> 
> I swear these complaints about the NXT crowd baffle me, given you get actual shit crowds most weeks on RAW, like that awful Anaheim crowd.


Not really hard to figure out. Think in the same vein of those who feel keeping the "Better than Batista" chant relevant.


----------



## Oxidamus

Someone got a WORSE THAN BATISTA chant (I think Bo or Kidd) which was genuinely hilarious at one point, but nothing else is as cool as they think it is.


----------



## BornBad

looks NXT got a reaper already..


----------



## Obfuscation

All I see is Baron Corbin.


----------



## BornBad

And Baron Corbin looks awesome. his return would be " interesting "


----------



## Obfuscation

I've liked his work in the little appearances we've seen. Works for me.

but if he did bring a scythe w/him, I totally wouldn't object.


----------



## chargebeam

Oxi said:


> Someone got a WORSE THAN BATISTA chant (I think Bo or Kidd) which was genuinely hilarious at one point, but nothing else is as cool as they think it is.


There was a "Better than Batista" chant at Arrival when Emma executed a powerbomb on Paige. That was hilarious.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Does anybody know if the 4-way at Takeover is an elimination match or a one fall match?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

My prayers were answered, and Alexa Bliss showed up. That girl is the epitome of adorable. In the ring she's growing, doing alot of stuff you just don't see divas do these days, but she's still a little awkward and hasn't quite found her footing. The good thing though is that it's clear she's learning.

KENTA will appear on Takeover? Fuck to the yes. Here's hoping he does something badass.

Breeze/Dillinger was solid. Not great, or even memorable, but passable. Nothing to say except Dillinger is still generic as hell.

The Enzo/Cass vid was brilliant. We need more of that sort of stuff in wrestling. Nowadays the only backstage shit you see is either Authority stuff or interviews. A two minute video like that adds alot to character depth.

Kidd/Rose was also solid, again nothing memorable. Rose has lost so much presence since he became Rose.

Zayn/Louis was yet again, a solid two minute match. Not even remotely memorable. Highlight was Enzo and Cass showing up at the end to jump the Legionnaires. 

Neville/Parker was the best of four way competitors matches. Solid match. Still not memorable, but good enough to put the other three matches to shame. Neville's pops are dying a little, I think he needs to lose the blet next week to revitalize his character.

Main event, Kalisto/Cara VS VaudeVillains was a good match, but once again, wasn't anything memorable. A few botches, nothing match ruining, and Kalisto managed to save a big one at the end by Gotch, but it wasn't flawless.
Kalisto and Sin cara work well together. they have the classic dynamic of little guy and big guy, despite sin cara not being a huge dude himself. Their tag moves are fun, and a luchadore team is something we've not really seen in WWE since Los guerreros. Apart from the occasional sin cara/mysterio tag matches that happened in between mysterio's injuries.

Overall? 6.5/10. No bad matches, but no great matches either. The storylines progressed, which is more than most main roster shows, but the only thing that made me want to watch takeover more was the Enzo and Cass fiasco. Alexa is still the cutest thing on the roster, and we get KENTA next week. Not bad.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I just watched the episode and saw no KENTA promo. :side:


----------



## DeeGirl

chargebeam said:


> There was a "Better than Batista" chant at Arrival when Emma executed a powerbomb on Paige. That was hilarious.


Poor Dave. He means no harm. :bigdave


----------



## Mr. I

This week's is all build for Takeover II, at least the title matches. As far as that goes it's solid.


----------



## december_blue

Great to see Alexa Bliss back on TV! Really enjoyed Breeze vs Dillinger for what it was. Breeze is a star. Having followed a lot of Dillinger's work back to his time as Shawn Spears, there's so much more that he has to offer and I'd love to see them give him more of an opportunity to shine.


----------



## obby

Watching this now. 

SIN CARA CAN TALK???!??


----------



## ColtofPersonality

I heard KENTA was debuting next week, so I decided to give NXT a watch for the first time in a while. Enjoyed the show. The one thing that bothered me was the crowd just seemed _meh_ all throughout. Maybe It's because I watched a PWG crowd right before. 

Definitely watching Takeover II. Can't wait to see KENTA debut. _REALLY_ far-fetched fantasy booking, but I would love to see Zayn win the NXT title, then have Steen either standing on the ramp, or doing a package piledriver on Sami to end the show. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

ColtofPersonality said:


> I heard KENTA was debuting next week, so I decided to give NXT a watch for the first time in a while. Enjoyed the show. The one thing that bothered me was the crowd just seemed _meh_ all throughout. Maybe It's because I watched a PWG crowd right before.
> 
> Definitely watching Takeover II. Can't wait to see KENTA debut. _REALLY_ far-fetched fantasy booking, but I would love to see Zayn win the NXT title, then have Steen either standing on the ramp, or doing a package piledriver on Sami to end the show. :mark:


The crowd was quiet because it was the last episode of a set of tapings. At that point they'd been there for 3-4 hours.


----------



## Morrison17

Bliss vs. Charlotte was the best match on wwetv this week.
Ric and Bram can be proud for their girl.


----------



## TripleG

Solid show this week. They adequately set up and built the three title matches by making the champions and challengers seem imposing and they did it without giving away too much, so thumbs up.


----------



## BornBad

Spoiler: Graves















So they turned Graves into the new sound guy? :lenny2


----------



## Nine99

I haven't really watched much of NXT but I did hear about the Kenta and Devitt signings. I know Kenta is making his first appearance at the upcoming Takeover 2, but has Devitt arrived yet? If not when is he scheduled to begin?


----------



## Mr. I

Nine99 said:


> I haven't really watched much of NXT but I did hear about the Kenta and Devitt signings. I know Kenta is making his first appearance at the upcoming Takeover 2, but has Devitt arrived yet? If not when is he scheduled to begin?


He's been there since late July. Judging by the quick turn around on Kenta (and he, Devitt and Steen are very hyped up by WWE) he'll probably be on NXT within the next couple of months.


----------



## Nine99

Is Devitt currently competing? What episodes on WWE Network can I watch of him?


----------



## Allur

Nine99 said:


> Is Devitt currently competing? What episodes on WWE Network can I watch of him?


Not yet, no.


----------



## Obfuscation

Neat how WWE can make me interested in KENTA. Was only a few months ago I was at the point to skipping his matches if they looked wholly unappealing, now I'm looking forward to what is on the horizon for him. Change of scenery can do some wonders. That and the proper amount of limitation _(rather, necessary restraint by WWE's general area of TV work)_ is what I feel can help him in the long run.


----------



## BornBad

Don't understand the whole buzz around KENTA.. too much people actin like WWE signed Tanahashi


----------



## p862011

BornBad said:


> Don't understand the whole buzz around KENTA.. too much people actin like WWE signed Tanahashi


:side:

while this may not be kenta circa 2005/2006 where he was having great matches with daniel bryan and low ki he is still quite good


----------



## CruelAngel77

BornBad said:


> Don't understand the whole buzz around KENTA.. too much people actin like WWE signed Tanahashi


Please, I get the feeling if they did sign Tanahashi you'd be like "What's the big deal? it's not like they signed Okada."

-WWE SIGNS KAZUCHIKA OKADA-

"What's the big deal? It's not like they signed Minoru Suzuki"

repeat ad nauseam. Just enjoy the product and pray he's not treated like all the former Japanese WWE Superstars.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

CruelAngel77 said:


> Please, I get the feeling if they did sign Tanahashi you'd be like "What's the big deal? it's not like they signed Okada."
> 
> -WWE SIGNS KAZUCHIKA OKADA-
> 
> "What's the big deal? It's not like they signed Minoru Suzuki"
> 
> repeat ad nauseam. Just enjoy the product and pray he's not treated like all the former Japanese WWE Superstars.


Plus I think Kenta has a much better chance at succeeding in WWE than either Tanahashi or Okada. Kenta is a very unique wrestler with a very different style and attitude than what WWE is used to while Okada and Tanahashi are stylistically very similar to WWE wrestlers. I really can't see what those guys could bring to WWE that other people don't, while Kenta, at least to me, has a very different aura about him that I don't really know how to explain it. It's almost as if he comes from a different sport.


----------



## truk83

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I don't really know how to explain it.


You don't know how to explain much of anything, even your own thoughts. fpalm


----------



## The Special One

This show is so good, I now care about Tyson Kidd after a short, simple yet funny promo. People are right when they say its better than RAW.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Tyson Kidd has been interesting for a while every since he became a heel. Plus he's one of the top ring workers in the whole company but NXT fans don't want to see him because they consider him a main roster superstar who's stealing shine from up and comers


----------



## x78

Yeah, at this point I'm definitely against Kidd more because of his overexposure and main roster status than his actual content. He's probably been more entertaining than both Zayn and Neville as of late.


----------



## DemBoy

x78 said:


> Yeah, at this point I'm definitely against Kidd more because of his overexposure and main roster status than his actual content. He's probably been more entertaining than both Zayn and Neville as of late.


I believe the Neville part, but he would never be as entertaining as Zayn... ever.


----------



## obby

Was Sami actually on raw tonight? HOLY SHIT :mark:

I find it hilarious that Tyson Kidd was in an NXT showcase match, though :lmao


----------



## Lazyking

Well Kidd is basically an NXT guy now. I like the way they sold it as his road back to the big show.

Anyway, Best matches/moments since the first Takeover show? I need to catch up. I know why the fatal four way is happening but not much else.


----------



## obby

Certainly weren't any of those moments last thursday.

Been meaning to talk about how much I hated last weeks show. Five squash matches in a row. Yawn.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

obby said:


> Certainly weren't any of those moments last thursday.
> 
> Been meaning to talk about how much I hated last weeks show. Five squash matches in a row. Yawn.


Perfectly acceptable way to build up their Takeover match, especially after they've already taped 3 shows beforehand.


----------



## BornBad

CruelAngel77 said:


> Please, I get the feeling if they did sign Tanahashi you'd be like "What's the big deal? it's not like they signed Okada."
> 
> -WWE SIGNS KAZUCHIKA OKADA-
> 
> "What's the big deal? It's not like they signed Minoru Suzuki"
> 
> repeat ad nauseam. Just enjoy the product and pray he's not treated like all the former Japanese WWE Superstars.


nope.. I just think signin KENTA is uninteresting, this is not 2006 anymore and the NOAH is in bad state since Misawa's death and Kobashi retiring. 

" International superstar " when you talking about Kenta in 2014 is a bit laughable


----------



## Ham and Egger

BornBad said:


> nope.. I just think signin KENTA is uninteresting, this is not 2006 anymore and the NOAH is in bad state since Misawa's death and Kobashi retiring.
> 
> " International superstar " when you talking about Kenta in 2014 is a bit laughable


KENTA has carried NOAH on his back since Misawa died and he is a international superstar. You can sit there and say he isn't but WWE obviously sees him as such thus getting his contract by Hulk Hogan and debuting like a BOSS at TakeOver 2.

On an unrelated note I'm more excited for Takeover 2 than I am for NOC. :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

BornBad said:


> nope.. I just think signin KENTA is uninteresting, this is not 2006 anymore and the NOAH is in bad state since Misawa's death and Kobashi retiring.
> 
> " International superstar " when you talking about Kenta in 2014 is a bit laughable


"_Star of a smaller Japanese promotion and nowhere near as big a star as Tanahashi or Nakamura or Okada who we tried to get but couldn't but still an international wrestler we signed_" didn't really have as good a ring to it when they ran it through the script.

Are you this mad when a promotion will promote a match as one of the most important of the year too? Do you not understand promotion? Of course KENTA isn't the biggest star in Japan, not even close. But it doesn't matter, he's in WWE now and they want him to be a big star, so they will promote him as a big star. Simple business here.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

Kenta isn't the biggest Japanese star but he already has a solid fanbase in the U.S. because of his stuff in ROH. The hardcore fans that support Bryan, Cesaro, Zayn and Rollins are likely to get behind Kenta as well.

Traditionally, Japanese wrestlers that have made it in the United States also get a reputation boost in Japan, so this might improve his drawing ability over there.


----------



## Oxidamus

Why is everyone arguing about KENTA being a big name or not? Obviously he is. Maybe not as big as *the* big names of Japanese wrestling, but he is still a pretty big name.
:kobe

That's like saying "well, NJPW signed Roman Reigns. It isn't Hulk Hogan so who cares?"
He is factually a well known name.


I'd personally expect KENTA to be more well known than the most famous Japanese wrestlers to the regular WWE audience because if they looked up the GTS during CM Punk's 9 year run in the company, or the KNEE THAT BEAT JOHN CENA by Bryan in the last year, they'd likely find out who KENTA is.


But really, what is the point of arguing against that? :lmao




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Tyson Kidd has been interesting for a while every since he became a heel. Plus he's one of the top ring workers in the whole company but NXT fans don't want to see him because they consider him a main roster superstar who's stealing shine from up and comers


Aye, Kidd has been great lately. He's been on fire in his ring work and has shown that he actually has some personality, which has been the apparent reason he's been underused on the main roster.
Too bad you're completely right though. No one, no matter how entertaining he is, wants to see him in NXT, because everyone wants to see new talent, not guys from 2009 who haven't done anything for years.

It makes me wonder why they don't just do this kind of stuff on Superstars. Instead of random matches, have storylines completely irrelevant to the main roster.



x78 said:


> Yeah, at this point I'm definitely against Kidd more because of his overexposure and main roster status than his actual content. He's probably been more entertaining than both Zayn and Neville as of late.





DemBoy said:


> I believe the Neville part, but he would never be as entertaining as Zayn... ever.


It seems like even the NXT crowd is a bit bored with Zayn at this point. The minimal reaction he got on Raw (which was awesome to see these guys in the middle of the show :mark was better than the reaction he got on the most recent NXT. I don't know why, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just because he's become really boring. As has Neville (for much longer) and Breeze is too, and also overexposed.


Zayn just needs to start another feud with someone that isn't about the championship. Maybe take a month or two off or something. Take Kidd off after this show, put Breeze into a feud with someone lower to reduce that overexposure he's suffering from at the moment, make Neville actually start LOSING in a feud, and take Zayn off for 1-2 months.
Bring Corbin in with Graves as his manager, push Enzo and/or Cass for a championship shot, make them show some kind of dissension, but eventually stay a team and debut Carmella with them. Give Sasha Angelo Dawkins again like on house shows months back, Debut McClain, hype up Gable (maybe?). They have a lot of shit to fix on NXT right now.


----------



## Lazyking

The Kenta thing doesn't really matter if they don't do anything with him. it could be Tanahashi and WWE fans alot of them wouldn't even know he was. Tna wrestlers have said that people come up to them and think they retired after leaving WWE so you really think a japanese wrestler who's not on tv here is gonna be magically over? No, hardcore internet fans will know but if Kenta can't speak English, he's gonna fail cause that's a big barrier for guys.


----------



## L.I.O.

Oxi said:


> It seems like even the NXT crowd is a bit bored with Zayn at this point. The minimal reaction he got on Raw (which was awesome to see these guys in the middle of the show :mark was better than the reaction he got on the most recent NXT. I don't know why, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was just because he's become really boring. As has Neville (for much longer) and Breeze is too, and also overexposed.


I think it's because Zayn hasn't done anything at all. He's lost the majority of his matches in NXT if you really think about it. But you wouldn't know that considering how over he is and how much hype there is behind him. I just think the crowd is getting tired of it, and they want to see some success for Sami, because he really hasn't had any since debuting.


----------



## Mr. I

The most recent NXT was the third episode of a taping, meaning they had already seen Zayn three times that night. Using that as "proof" that the NXT crowd doesn't care about him anymore is absolutely absurd.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanted to see KENTA go to NJPW so bad.

Too damn bad.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I think there's a really good chance that Kenta is more famous in the US than any of the NJPW stars. NOAH was more popular than NJPW until very recently plus Kenta has notoriety from wrestling in ROH and inventing the GTS. When ROH had those shows with NJPW their most popular guy was Jushin Thunder Liger, not Tanahashi, Okada or Nakamura.


----------



## MarkL316

Anybody from the UK on here that watches NXT... Are the shows up to date when they air or are they behind?


----------



## Drago

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Perfect reason why the crowd is awful. They think they're so hip.


Awful? Can't disagree more with ya Hayley, I think they're awesome most of the time. Of course, sometimes they're 'trying to hard', but full sail crowd is a one of the reason why NXT is so good. I like the fact that they're really trying to help these young guys and 'forcing' change in their characters/gimmicks (Bo Dallas or CJ Parker for example). I don't mind if they're 'hip' or 'cool', at least they CARE about show and everyone on the roster is giving a chance to get over with them.


----------



## p862011




----------



## NastyYaffa

p862011 said:


>


:mark:


----------



## Obfuscation

Zayn has been their franchise player since he debuted. Got the world in his hands. :zayn3


----------



## BornBad

" NXT in not a developmental show anymore " Corey Graves 

http://tampa.cbslocal.com/2014/09/16/audio-from-the-wwe-its-corey-graves-on-kirk-kage-mornings/

Nice to see that he's not retired too...


----------



## Mr. I

Two Irishmen, an Irishwoman, a Frenchman and a Scotsman walk into a bar...


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Titus' opening promo wasn't bad, better than anything Reigns has ever given. Sami as usual was charismatic and got the crowd going. Tyson was solid too, but the surprise was Neville. He was really good, despite it being a very short bit. It came out naturally and got a bit of a pop as well.

Charlotte/Emma gives more to the argument that she's only there because of Ric. She got no reaction apart from a woo. Emma outpopped her, though hers wasn't huge. The match itself was boring. Charlottle seemed to not hit her finish properly, though it may have been the angle.

Itami got a big pop, and alot of Hideo chants. That's good. Gabriel got a reaction too, and showed some personality in this match. Itami seemed a little awkward in the match, but I'm almost certain it was due to the ring size. Most notably during his hesitation dropkick spot. It was solid match, not the match of the night though, and Itami got some pops for his moves. The double stomp at the end though was gorgeous, Gabriel's face during the sell was great. It genuinely looked like it hurt him.
I like that Konnor is using the chickenwing facebuster now, his height makes it look deadly.

Parker/Corbin was a squash. I like to think WWE have given up on mojo and are pushing Corbin as NXt's monster. I'm not a huge fan of the guy, but his finisher is sweet and he delivers it wonderfully.

The Enzo/Cass vid was hilarious. A two minute thing like that can be a great substitute for them on weeks they're not performing. Carmella? is hot, but I've never seen her perform. She has charisma though, that is clear.

Main event was match of the night. I love how it started with Neville and Zayn one uping each other. The Zaynsault that got the 'Better than Neville' chants actually made me laugh. Then the corkscrew moonsault Neville did to respond and his face after wards was brilliant. I liked the finish as well, with Neville falling face first on Kidd's knees. It felt really old school and adds to the idea that going to the top rope can be super risky.
I think Neville is going heel. Fans seem to be almost completely with Zayn in this, and that's the perfect base for a turn.

Overall? 7.5/10. there were some downfalls, the awful Charlotte being on the show, Squash matches in general. But it was mostly good. Hideo is already super over. They need to keep that going. WWE also needs to put Gabriel in a main roster feud, he's the perfect example of a guy who could be so much more than what he is right now.


----------



## p862011

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> Titus' opening promo wasn't bad, better than anything Reigns has ever given. Sami as usual was charismatic and got the crowd going. Tyson was solid too, but the surprise was Neville. He was really good, despite it being a very short bit. It came out naturally and got a bit of a pop as well.
> 
> *Charlotte/Emma gives more to the argument that she's only there because of Ric. *She got no reaction apart from a woo. Emma outpopped her, though hers wasn't huge. The match itself was boring. Charlottle seemed to not hit her finish properly, though it may have been the angle.
> 
> Itami got a big pop, and alot of Hideo chants. That's good. Gabriel got a reaction too, and showed some personality in this match. Itami seemed a little awkward in the match, but I'm almost certain it was due to the ring size. Most notably during his hesitation dropkick spot. It was solid match, not the match of the night though, and Itami got some pops for his moves. The double stomp at the end though was gorgeous, Gabriel's face during the sell was great. It genuinely looked like it hurt him.
> I like that Konnor is using the chickenwing facebuster now, his height makes it look deadly.
> 
> Parker/Corbin was a squash. I like to think WWE have given up on mojo and are pushing Corbin as NXt's monster. I'm not a huge fan of the guy, but his finisher is sweet and he delivers it wonderfully.
> 
> The Enzo/Cass vid was hilarious. A two minute thing like that can be a great substitute for them on weeks they're not performing. Carmella? is hot, but I've never seen her perform. She has charisma though, that is clear.
> 
> Main event was match of the night. I love how it started with Neville and Zayn one uping each other. The Zaynsault that got the 'Better than Neville' chants actually made me laugh. Then the corkscrew moonsault Neville did to respond and his face after wards was brilliant. I liked the finish as well, with Neville falling face first on Kidd's knees. It felt really old school and adds to the idea that going to the top rope can be super risky.
> I think Neville is going heel. Fans seem to be almost completely with Zayn in this, and that's the perfect base for a turn.
> 
> Overall? 7.5/10. there were some downfalls, the awful Charlotte being on the show, Squash matches in general. But it was mostly good. Hideo is already super over. They need to keep that going. WWE also needs to put Gabriel in a main roster feud, he's the perfect example of a guy who could be so much more than what he is right now.


:kobe 2 great matches back to back and it is all because of ric?? get over yourself


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> Two Irishmen, an Irishwoman, a Frenchman and a Scotsman walk into a bar...


The girl next to Becky Lynch is really pretty, she should tryout for WWE...

Am I the only one who think Marcus Louis is really good? I think he has all the tools to become the top heel in NXT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Itami in action tonight :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

p862011 said:


> :kobe 2 great matches back to back and it is all because of ric?? get over yourself


Well the 2 "great" matches she had were against Natalya who is the best female in ring worker in the whole company, and Bayley who is probably the best in ring worker down in NXT.


----------



## Allur

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Am I the only one who think Marcus Louis is really good? I think he has all the tools to become the top heel in NXT.


You're not. He's pretty exciting and definitely has the potential. He's also young as fuck.


----------



## p862011

NastyYaffa said:


> Well the 2 "great" matches she had were against Natalya who is the best female in ring worker in the whole company, and Bayley who is probably the best in ring worker down in NXT.


if bayley was so great then what happened to her match with eva marie:jordan


----------



## RiverFenix

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Am I the only one who think Marcus Louis is really good? I think he has all the tools to become the top heel in NXT.


Will he keep the look? Keep the shaved head and more importantly shaved off eye brows - It really adds a creepy factor and he could be in line for a gimmick overhaul, something like that of the Silas character from The Da Vinci Code, the cilice wearing, self flagellating Opus Dei Monk. They mentioned in the past that he lived a Spartan lifestyle - minimalist, frugal, simple, rejecting consumerism and over-indulgences and I remember pointing out here how that didn't give with the LeFort gimmick at all as the international playboy.


----------



## x78

Louis is too cartoony. His expressions and the way he talks remind me of Arnold Schwarzenegger in one of his really bad, gaudy movies, like that shitty Batman movie where he was Mr Freeze or something. He needs to be more natural and less over-the-top, I don't really have an opinion on him other than that.

Surprised people are still paying attention to Jerichoholic274's repetitive Charlotte-bashing.


----------



## HHHGame78

Why does the WWE Network show this weeks NXT at 4pm EST? For Internationals?


----------



## Phil5991

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Will he keep the look? Keep the shaved head and more importantly shaved off eye brows - It really adds a creepy factor and he could be in line for a gimmick overhaul, something like that of the Silas character from The Da Vinci Code, the cilice wearing, self flagellating Opus Dei Monk. They mentioned in the past that he lived a Spartan lifestyle - minimalist, frugal, simple, rejecting consumerism and over-indulgences and I remember pointing out here how that didn't give with the LeFort gimmick at all as the international playboy.


Seems like he'll keep the look and will adopt a more intimidating persona, he posted a teaser photo on twitter of it with an ominous message "this won't end well for anyone".
I just hope he isn't lost in the shuffle between all of NxT's other monster/dominator gimmicks, you've got the Ascension, Baron Korbin and Bull Dempsey (LOL). Perhaps it's best that he remains with Lefort for now, just to be safe.

Here's the picture for those who didn't see it.

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BxTXOREIAAACDvU.jpg


----------



## NormanSmiley

Hideo had a decent match and the crowd was really into him. Hoping he can have a better showing in the coming weeks though. I have no idea why he tried to springboard from the middle of the ropes. That's recipe for disaster. Rey/CM Punk always springboarded closer to the turnbuckle where there's less give in the ropes. I'm surprised he was able to even land that dropkick.


----------



## chargebeam

HHHGame78 said:


> Why does the WWE Network show this weeks NXT at 4pm EST? For Internationals?


Yes. The Network is now available in various timezones. This is why there's an earlier showing of NXT.


----------



## The True Believer

:mark:

Here we go!


----------



## chargebeam

Thursday nights have became more exciting than Mondays! NXT is awesome.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I forgot this was on. Have something to do now, while waiting for the referendum to be decided. Happy days!


----------



## The True Believer

As far as big buffoons go, we already have one.


----------



## chargebeam

Expecting Kenta chants.


----------



## dan the marino

KENTA vs Gabrielle.

:dance

Hope it's not just a squash.


----------



## The True Believer

What a bad opening promo. :ti


----------



## chargebeam

Emma!


----------



## WWE

Itami up next :wall


----------



## The True Believer

So much for the Kenta chants.


----------



## Romangirl252

Just started watching nxt...good so far...Loved the opening...can't wait for the main event...the diva match was awesome...now time for kenta in ring debut match


----------



## chargebeam

Romangirl252 said:


> Just started watching nxt...good so far...Loved the opening...can't wait for the main event..*.the diva match was awesome*...now time for kenta in ring debut match


If you thought this match was awesome, watch last week's match with Bayley. It was amazing.


----------



## WWE

The Warriors Way :banderas


----------



## Arthurgos

This is odd is it only just live now it ended 2 hours ago in the UK. Also love the Hideo chants rather than the Kenta chants it shows a lot of respect for the dude.


----------



## Necramonium

Man, the audience this week is terrible, sometimes its completely dead.


----------



## chargebeam

I love his finisher!


----------



## Arthurgos

chargebeam said:


> I love his finisher!


I do not think it is his finisher generally they make that obvious by having the announcers basically tell us that. I have to say no matter how poor people think the commentary is i always find it refreshing to hear them actually talk about what is going on in the ring..


----------



## Necramonium

Looks like team SAWFT is not wrestling this week, a shame seeing they are the most exiting guys in the roster now.


----------



## chargebeam

Those commentators, seriously. They talk too much for nothing.... Especially Renee. I wanna hear the damn crowd.


----------



## The True Believer

I hope we hear some "Renee sucks!" chants soon. Can't stand her commentary.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Carmella!!!! :mark::mark: :banderas :moyes1


----------



## chargebeam

There should be an option to watch NXT without the fucking commentators audio.


----------



## Romangirl252

chargebeam said:


> If you thought this match was awesome, watch last week's match with Bayley. It was amazing.


I saw it...it was great


----------



## Romangirl252

The rest of the show was awesome also...main event was great


----------



## Batz

Good episode, can't complain about much if anything. Only complaint is there wasn't much Zayn vs Neville interaction after what happened at Takeover. Hopefully they will get to that soon enough. Didn't see a GTS from Hideo , praying he does pull that one out sometime, but fun debut nonetheless. Nice to see Titus in a matcher longer than 5 minutes. Good main event with an interesting ending. Solid show all-around.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Very entertaining show. Personal highlights for me were Hideo's debut (still getting used to things I see but I love his style), Baron's titantron and overal performance, Carmella getting even more exposure mark and then the mainevent. That one upsmanship with the saulting was :banderas
Did miss Breeze and some of the divas though. 

So strange, literally everybody is somehow growing on me. NXT is magical right now. Maybe a bit of an exaggeration, but you catch my drift! :waffle


----------



## Naked Mideon

I don't get it. What's so great about Carmella? Looks like another bimbo model turned wrestler with no longevity in the business.

New cast member for Total Divas Season 4 I guess?


----------



## obby

^ that's kind of her gimmick. Probably shouldn't judge until she's actually debuted.

Thought it was a great show. Will say that I find it annoying as fuck when the crowd chants ole before Zayn's entrance music is done. Annoying and out of sync.


----------



## normal situation

Naked Mideon said:


> I don't get it. What's so great about Carmella? Looks like another bimbo model turned wrestler with no longevity in the business.
> 
> New cast member for Total Divas Season 4 I guess?


1. She's actually the daughter of a former wrestler. Albeit a jobber wrestler, but a wrestler. 

2. She's come off incredibly comfortable with her role in the segments she's been in, managing to fit comfortably with Enzo and Cass, the most entertaining duo in NXT right now, if not the WWE.

3. According to some house show reports, she's fairly decent in the ring.


----------



## Naked Mideon

normal situation said:


> 1. She's actually the daughter of a former wrestler. Albeit a jobber wrestler, but a wrestler.
> 
> 2. She's come off incredibly comfortable with her role in the segments she's been in, managing to fit comfortably with Enzo and Cass, the most entertaining duo in NXT right now, if not the WWE.
> 
> 3. *According to some house show reports, she's fairly decent in the ring.*


That's what I thought. I don't trust the house show reports from NXT fans anymore. They said the same thing about Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Vårmakos

That had to be the softest KENTA match I have ever seen. They've done a great job neutering him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Itami :mark:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Wow being on the main roster doesn't just make divas characters suck, it actually makes them worse in the ring. I thought Paige becoming trash was an anomaly but Emma is terrible now too. I fear for Bayley and Sasha.

Does Japanese Daniel Bryan have anything to contribute besides good wrestling? If not it's only a matter of time before he starts getting Neville reactions. Seriously, why is the NXT champ one of the least over people on the roster?


----------



## DoubtGin

Opening promo was pretty good. Liked everyone in it and I guess Titus will be a more regular character on NXT now? What I don't like about that is that he's jobbing in the main roster, at the moment. I hope that Bunny crap is over soon enough, so Titus can become more credible down here.

Charlotte/Emma was ok but nothing more. Still way more fun to watch the Divas matches on the main roster.

Hideo Itami's debut was solid enough, but it was as clear as it gets that he has to adjust. He botched a few moves, but nothing too crucial I think. I really like his style and it looks like he will utilize many different kind of kicks. He didn't land correctly with his finisher, I think (looked like he sat on Gabriel). Was a good 3 minute match to showcase Itami's abilities.

Corbin/Parker II was basically the same as the Takeover match. :lmao at Corbin basically marking for himself again after the match.

Enzo/Cass/Carmella segment was hilarious. Still don't think they'd be anything else but a comedy act on the main roster, though, unfortunately.

Main event was great. Neville and Zayn trying to best each other :mark:


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Itami needs better ring gear, he looked like he was wrestling in actual underwear.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Naked Mideon said:


> I don't get it. What's so great about Carmella? Looks like another bimbo model turned wrestler with no longevity in the business.
> 
> New cast member for Total Divas Season 4 I guess?


Now granted I've been a Carmella mark since seeing one of those "leaked" performance center training vids. Thought she was hilarious, decided to keep an eye on her. So I'm clearly biased.

However, she really seems to be picking it up in spades. She's somewhat like Lana in the sense that she has immediately and wholeheartedly embraced her character, and is already more convincing in it than half the main roster. 

She's a second gen wrestler, daughter of Paul van Dale, and has been very succesfull in everything she's done in life. Very big on charity work too, which I can always commend.

Her in ring time has been limited, and honestly I've only seen one match of hers, but that match she looked decent enough, certainly picking things up quicker than your average diva. 

All in all, plenty to look forward to, and definitely NO reason to immediately write her off.


----------



## Morrison17

Best episode out of 4 last that I watched.

Kenta and Charlotte are phenomenal at what they're doing. Corbin is interesting and I love to watch how that hippy boy gets his ass kicked.

Neville finally dong work, even with such a boring opponents.


----------



## Allur

Enzo, Cass and Carmella :banderas Good God they are entertaining.

The show in all was quite good too. Only disappointing thing was that we didn't see anything from Corbin that we didn't see a week ago. He's definitely interesting to say the least.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

With the exception of the slightly botched springboard, Itami did well in his debut match. Nice to see Gabriel too.

Corbin-Parker was pretty much the same match than at Takeover, so not much to say about that. Now just waiting for him to get a real match.


----------



## Nicole Queen

First time posting in this thread! :dance

Itami's match good, nothing too much outstanding as for a debut match of course. The only thing that bugs me in this whole thing (except the name) is that his finisher is a diving double foot stomp. Obviously we are not gonna see Busaiku knee or GTS but they couldn't let a former amateur kickboxer have some sort of kick as finishing move fpalm It was just one match though so I'm sure there will be added at least one more finisher but it was just bad presentation I think.

Ahhhhhhh, "Better than Neville"/"Sami's better" chants :zayn3
































:banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas :banderas​
It's weird that someone with Neville's moveset and style is not as over as he should be. Smelling an incoming heel turn :homer2


----------



## p862011

kenta needs new ring attire like now

he looks like he is wearing boxers lol


----------



## Mr. I

Naked Mideon said:


> That's what I thought. I don't trust the house show reports from NXT fans anymore. They said the same thing about Alexa Bliss.


No one said Alexa Bliss was some amazing wrestler. She's very athletic, has a lot of personality/charisma, and is green. That's why she's in developmental.
I don't know what it is you want from people with less than a year's wrestling experience.

The "another model" whining needs to stop, because these aren't models picked from a catalog and put on RAW, they're in NXT, learning how to wrestle. Where is the problem there?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Nicole Queen said:


> Ahhhhhhh, "Better than Neville"/"Sami's better" chants :zayn3
> 
> 
> It's weird that someone with Neville's moveset and style is not as over as he should be. Smelling an incoming heel turn :homer2


Neville is really the least over NXT champion till date and he's had the most dominant booking too. Rollins, Big E and Dallas have all been more over than him.

Doesn't help that there's another super babyface in Zayn and he's naturally far more likeable/easier to root for than Neville.


----------



## p862011

RAVEN said:


> Neville is really the least over NXT champion till date and he's had the most dominant booking too. Rollins, Big E and Dallas have all been more over than him.
> 
> Doesn't help that there's another super babyface in Zayn and he's naturally far more likeable/easier to root for than Neville.


neville just doesn't have in ring charisma that a zayn,daniel bryan or even eddie guerrero had

it pains me that he doesn't get big reactions since he is hands down the best nxt champion to date


----------



## Sonny Crockett

First time posting here:agree:

Solid debut match by Hideo,a lot of kicks but I didn't like his finishing move.Hope that stomp is not gonna be his finisher going forward

I liked divas match.Emma is so underutilized that I feel bad for her.She should be feuding over divas title in main roster.

Zayn is the most over guy on NXT :dance Just let him feud with Neville over the title so he can finally win it then lose it just to be called up to the main roster cause this guy is a real deal,dawg.

No Bayley on the show


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

p862011 said:


> neville just doesn't have in ring charisma that a zayn,daniel bryan or even eddie guerrero had
> 
> it pains me that he doesn't get big reactions since he is hands down the best nxt champion to date


2nd best after Rollins. 


I have no problem with Itami's finisher. :shrug It looks like a credible finisher and he can do it to anyone.


----------



## Stanford

Nicole Queen said:


> It's weird that someone with Neville's moveset and style is not as over as he should be.


I think it will be more effective on the main roster. The NXT crowd has seen it all before. Sometimes it seems like they want to come off unimpressed for effect. 



> Smelling an incoming heel turn :homer2


I think he's already exhibiting heel mannerisms.


----------



## p862011

i like move but he does'nt do it anywhere as violent as low ki does


----------



## Sonny Crockett

p862011 said:


>


How's that possible that he did not break this guy's back:lenny2


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

RAVEN said:


> Neville is really the least over NXT champion till date and he's had the most dominant booking too. Rollins, Big E and Dallas have all been more over than him.
> 
> Doesn't help that there's another super babyface in Zayn and he's naturally far more likeable/easier to root for than Neville.


No he isn't. He's more over than Bo Dallas by a mile, he's more over than Big E, who wasn't even over (people just liked to chant FIVE) and Rollins' reign belongs in another era, where he had barely any competition (he wrestled Jinder Mahal for the title ffs). Neville is by far the best NXT champion to date and that's not even debatable. Rollins' reign was really crappy and he's way better now than he was on NXT, on promos, gimmick, character, it's not even comparable.

Overall a really good show this week. Excellent introduction of Carmella, a good showcase for Hideo and a nice main-event. Those better than Neville chants were so ridiculous. Neville does those moves better than anyone else in the world, Zayn included.

The only bad part of the show was the Charlotte/Emma match. Emma's comeback looked awful and she needs to get rid of those wacky forearm shots as soon as possible.


----------



## Nicole Queen

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Those better than Neville chants were so ridiculous. Neville does those moves better than anyone else in the world, Zayn included.


Maybe they meant it as that Zayn is the better overall wrestler and not just whose execution is superior :draper2


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No he isn't. He's more over than Bo Dallas by a mile, he's more over than Big E, who wasn't even over (people just liked to chant FIVE) and Rollins' reign belongs in another era, where he had barely any competition (he wrestled Jinder Mahal for the title ffs).


:rock5

Come on. Bo is one of the most over heel wrestler I've ever seen anywhere and Big E was ridiculously over too. Neville gets crickets, these days he's barely any more over than Mojo Rawley in terms of his pops. Definitely the most relevant NXT Champion if only because there's so much more spotlight on the show now, but don't pretend that he's super over or even slightly over compared to most established wrestlers on the show.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Nicole Queen said:


> Maybe they meant it as that Zayn is the better overall wrestler and not just whose execution is superior :draper2


No, they only chanted that because Zayn did one of Neville's spots.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

x78 said:


> :rock5
> 
> Come on. Bo is one of the most over heel wrestler I've ever seen anywhere and Big E was ridiculously over too. Neville gets crickets, these days he's barely any more over than Mojo Rawley in terms of his pops. Definitely the most relevant NXT Champion if only because there's so much more spotlight on the show now, but don't pretend that he's super over or even slightly over compared to most established wrestlers on the show.


Bo was over? Are you crazy? He was a rejected babyface champion for how long? He only got over after losing the title, only then did he become a really over the top annoying heel. Big E was never over, all he had was the FIVE chant, Rollins also had plenty of silent pops in his day. He's not the most popular wrestler on NXT, maybe not even top 5 but there's a lot more emotional investment in Neville than any of the previous champions. Plus, that audience gets bored of champions very easily, Paige, Ascension, Charlotte, all of them have had very weak reactions during their reigns.


----------



## x78

Bo got nuclear heat every time he appeared, to the extent that guys like Leo Kruger had to turn face and even nameless jobbers were getting huge pops against him. He's probably the most over wrestler in the history of NXT. Trying to argue that Big E was 'only over because of the 5 count' is ridiculous, it's like claiming that Bryan is only over because of the Yes! chants. Totally asinine argument. Big E got great pops every time he came out, far bigger than Neville who, like I said, gets crickets. As for the comparison with Rollins, I just don't even know what to say about that. Neville may have emotional investment from you but clearly not from the NXT fans, who have been giving him no reaction for months and are now actively booing him and jeering him in chants.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bo was over as fuck as a heel champion. I don't even see how you can say Neville is more over than him. Big E was far more over as a face than Neville too. Rollins was champion at a time when there wasn't that much of a spotlight on the show and yeah his reign wasn't that good- he debuted as a Shield member while being champion and his FCW reigns outshine his NXT reign heavily.

Neville is not as over as the champion should be. Sure he gets enough of the spotlight and stuff but every NXT fan in the arena treats Zayn like the top babyface star and even guys like Breeze, Enzo, Ascension, and now Tyson Kidd are more over than Neville.


----------



## Necramonium

MTVDTH said:


> That had to be the softest KENTA match I have ever seen. They've done a great job neutering him.


What did you expect, its WWE, they always neuter them on the move department.


----------



## Nicole Queen

elhijodelbodallas said:


> No, they only chanted that because Zayn did one of Neville's spots.


Yes, they chanted "Better than Neville" after the standing moonsault but they also chanted "Sami's better" when Neville was working on Kidd.

Plus, commentary added that the crowd was "stirring the pot" obviously because of the tension between them so they could have just throw in the chant to see how they react. That's how I see it anyway. :shrug


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

x78 said:


> Bo got nuclear heat every time he appeared, to the extent that guys like Leo Kruger had to turn face and even nameless jobbers were getting huge pops against him. He's probably the most over wrestler in the history of NXT. Trying to argue that Big E was 'only over because of the 5 count' is ridiculous, it's like claiming that Bryan is only over because of the Yes! chants. Totally asinine argument. Big E got great pops every time he came out, far bigger than Neville who, like I said, gets crickets. As for the comparison with Rollins, I just don't even know what to say about that. Neville may have emotional investment from you but clearly not from the NXT fans, who have been giving him no reaction for months and are now actively booing him and jeering him in chants.


Yeah, what you're forgetting is that Bo was supposed to be a babyface when those things happened. He only wrestled Kruger because he was a face and Kruger was a heel. Having huge heat when you're supposed to be a babyface isn't being over, at least in my definition of the word. He only got over after losing the title and becoming a storyline heel.
Big E and Bryan aren't even comparable. There was indeed a time when the YES chants were more over than he was but he was always somewhat over, even during his WHC reign. He always had the audience's attention during promos and matches, while Big E did not. Go back and watch a Big E match on NXT, it's all crickets until he hits his finisher and counts to five.
Clearly not from fans? They're only booing him now because he's supposed to be booed, he acted like a heel at Takeover and again at yesterday's episode.



RAVEN said:


> Bo was over as fuck as a heel champion. I don't even see how you can say Neville is more over than him. Big E was far more over as a face than Neville too. Rollins was champion at a time when there wasn't that much of a spotlight on the show and yeah his reign wasn't that good- he debuted as a Shield member while being champion and his FCW reigns outshine his NXT reign heavily.
> 
> Neville is not as over as the champion should be. Sure he gets enough of the spotlight and stuff but every NXT fan in the arena treats Zayn like the top babyface star and even guys like Breeze, Enzo, Ascension, and now Tyson Kidd are more over than Neville.


That audience has been cheering the contenders over the champions almost since the beginning. Emma was more over than Paige, Big E was more over than Rollins, Zayn, Neville and everybody else in the world were more over than Bo, Zayn and Breeze are more over than Neville, Bailey is more over than Charlotte, Vaudevillains were more over than the Ascension... That's just how that audience is. They always like whoever is new. Baron Corbin got one of the biggest pops last night, does that mean he's more over than Neville and the rest of the roster?


----------



## x78

Overness = crowd reaction and investment. Who cares if they were trying to push him as a face at first, the fans were ridiculously invested in Bo. It's absurd to suggest that Big E, who got huge reactions, was less over than Neville who gets none. Anyone looking at this with any objectivity would agree that Big E >>>>> Neville in terms of overness with the NXT crowd and no amount of excuses or 'they only like his chant' or 'they only wanted to see his finisher' will change that, because the fact is that he was getting a reaction while Neville doesn't. Also, you're trying to argue that Neville is over for being booed as a face after showing 'heel' traits while simultaneously arguing that Bo wasn't over for the exact same thing.


----------



## Deppo

Been pretty disillusioned with Raw and even NXT recently, thought Takeover was quite good, latest NXT an improvement on the last few regular episodes. Itami's debut underwhelmed me a bit I'm afraid. Not buying into his longevity or prospects but it's still very early so hope I'm proved wrong. What stood out for me was the repackaged Baron Corbin. Unfortunately we didn't see his Takeover match on the UK broadcast but what he showed here looked promising.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

x78 said:


> Overness = crowd reaction and investment. Who cares if they were trying to push him as a face at first, the fans were ridiculously invested in Bo. It's absurd to suggest that Big E, who got huge reactions, was less over than Neville who gets none. Anyone looking at this with any objectivity would agree that Big E >>>>> Neville in terms of overness with the NXT crowd and no amount of excuses or 'they only like his chant' or 'they only wanted to see his finisher' will change that, because the fact is that he was getting a reaction while Neville doesn't. Also, you're trying to argue that Neville is over for being booed as a face after showing 'heel' traits while simultaneously arguing that Bo wasn't over for the exact same thing.


Not the same thing at all. Bo was booed mercilessly during his time as a face champion, Neville has not. He was booed for the first time at Takeover because of storyline reasons, not because of a genuine dislike.

No, overness is not the same as crowd reaction. It is the same as investment only if the investment pays off, which in Bo's case it did not. When people stop watching shows because of him (and you can go back to the posts in this forum to read such things) it isn't good for WWE and it isn't good for Bo, so how is he over if he isn't impacting the show or the business in a positive way?

Regarding Big E, I don't remember him having any big reactions. I think you're really overvalueing him. I went to search for some Big E matches and these were literally the first three I came across. Really weak pops in all of them.


----------



## x78

^ Those reactions are still better than anything Neville has been getting recently. You also have to remember that by that point Big E was working as a heel on the main roster.

I'm not trying to say that the fans dislike Neville (certainly not in the way that they disliked Bo), just that there isn't really any connection there and he doesn't get anything like the reaction his booking warrants (the overly-strong booking is probably half the problem TBH).


----------



## Lariatoh!

Oh NXT!!! Your back baby! 

Great show! 4 matches in an hour, opening segment, the "main eventers" in the spotlight with Kenta's debut. Exciting times.

Only disappointment was Titus, I'm a big fan of this guy, but I'm not sure how much effort he put into his performance. In any case. Excited for the next set of shows and can't wait till Devitt debuts, I'm a Devitt mark hands down.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

p862011 said:


> i like move but he does'nt do it anywhere as violent as low ki does


He could do it as or more violently than that, but I don't think he'd be allowed to. Just like he'd not be allowed to kick the shit out of people like he did in Japan.


----------



## #Mark

Neville was really over on RAW which shows that crowd reactions on NXT really doesn't mean much in the grand scheme of things. Bo Dallas' shtick that got him over on NXT never translated on RAW. The second Neville wrestles a competitive match in front of the WWE audience he will get over fine.


----------



## p862011

MoxleyMoxx said:


> He could do it as or more violently than that, but I don't think he'd be allowed to. Just like he'd not be allowed to kick the shit out of people like he did in Japan.


doubt it kenta is not as fast or as athletic as low ki final battle 2005 proved this long ago


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching this week's show. 

- The opening segment was skippable. I thought Titus would be really funny because he's normally funny, but he just sounded awkward. The whole opening being used to set up the main event tag match is something we see on Raw a lot of the time, so it was pretty much paint by numbers/formula type of stuff. I would have preferred it if the tag match was already set and the show opened up with just Neville & Zayn having a confrontation about how Takeover ended. 

- Charlotte Vs. Emma was a fine match to showcase Charlotte and give her a different opponent. 

- KENTA...er...I mean Hideo Itami's debut = I think Justin Gabriel was a perfect first opponent for him. And honestly, he did well! He showcased his strengths and got over some moves. He had a minor slip on the springboard dropkick, but other than that, he did pretty well. And having The Ascension attack him post match was a nice way to follow up what happened at Takeover and set up Itami's first feud. They could have easily just had Itami face one of the Ascension members on the first night, but they are taking it slow and trying to make a feud out of it, which I like. 

- CJ Parker Vs. Baron Corbin 2 was another good showcase for Baron, showing that what happened at Takeover was not a fluke. 

- Enzo/Cass video was once again funny, and adding a lady to the mix will probably make the whole act funnier. 

- The main event was fine for heightening the animosity between Zayn & Neville. And Neville suffering his first loss in 2014 was kind of shocking. 

Overall, the show was solid and a nice follow up to last week's special show. Itami's debut was the highlight, and while the opening segment was lacking, the Zayn/Neville issues shined in the main event and made me excited for a match between the two.


----------



## Quietus

It appears *x78* hates Neville so bad to the point that now he's turning into one annoying troll of this NXT section. Cool it, for a while dude.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Quietus said:


> It appears *x78* hates Neville so bad to the point that now he's turning into one annoying troll of this NXT section. Cool it, for a while dude.


He is like the Tyrion/Pyro of the NXT section lol


----------



## x78

Quietus said:


> It appears *x78* hates Neville so bad to the point that now he's turning into one annoying troll of this NXT section. Cool it, for a while dude.


I didn't start the debate re: Neville's pops. I don't even hate Neville, I just think he's been misused and overexposed, and if people are marks and unable to look at things objectively then that isn't my problem. This is a discussion forum, not a dickriding forum.


----------



## p862011

how is he being mis used or over exposed lol

he has been having phenomenal matches on a weekly basis


----------



## The_It_Factor

Sorry for the stupid question, but.... I've never seen nxt, but thought the guys on raw were incredible. Are all nxt matches that exciting (call me a spot mark if you'd like, but I enjoy seeing moves I've never seen before and didn't know we're possible haha). If so, I need to ditch raw for nxt.


----------



## x78

p862011 said:


> how is he being mis used or over exposed lol
> 
> he has been having phenomenal matches on a weekly basis


Because he's in a role that doesn't suit him or maximize his potential which has led to him become extremely repetitive and stale. I've been over this a million times on various threads, if you're new to NXT or this section of the forum then look up my previous posts or something, TBH it's a boring discussion for me now as much as everyone else.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

x78 said:


> I didn't start the debate re: Neville's pops. I don't even hate Neville, I just think he's been misused and overexposed, and if people are marks and unable to look at things objectively then that isn't my problem. This is a discussion forum, not a dickriding forum.


How much more objective can we get? I already posted clips of Big E's pops and they were the same as Neville's. I think you're far from objective when it comes to him. You even said he wasn't a good worker, just a spot monkey, which is absolutely ridiculous, so it's better if you just admit that his lack of personality makes your blood boil with anger and prevents you from being unbiased.

I don't even think Neville is that bad to be honest. He has a subtle cockiness about him, probably due to him being so freaking good in the ring and knowing it, that makes him interesting. They're starting to use that to make him a more compelling character and probably a heel down the line, so we're starting to see progress in that department as well, which is the only thing he's missing.

Also, slightly off topic, I think it would be really great if Titus became Batista's bodyguard when he returned. Since they're friends and Titus is really funny I think it could lead to some very entertaining segments. Both as heels obviously.


----------



## x78

^ You posted a bunch of videos of Big E getting mild pops, that doesn't prove that Neville was as over as Big E, which anyone who was watching NXT at the time would agree is a ridiculous claim. The whole discussion is pointless anyway unless you're trying to claim that Neville is getting massive pops as a face champion, which clearly isn't the case since they're turning him heel.

And Neville has been pretty average in the ring, at least on NXT. He's great at doing his moves but at times has lacked ring psychology and coherence between his spots. I didn't watch him in the indies so I don't know if he's just being limited or if it's an actual problem, but there's a reason Sami Zayn (who has an equally bland and stale character) has always been so much more popular, and why Zayn's matches massively outshone Neville's at the first two live specials. I agree that Neville has shown some cockiness at times and has looked good when doing that, I remember one match after Arrival where he squashed a jobber and looked super cocky and impressive, but he hasn't really done it on a regular basis. Hopefully the heel turn will help with that.


----------



## p862011

x78 said:


> ^ You posted a bunch of videos of Big E getting mild pops, that doesn't prove that Neville was as over as Big E, which anyone who was watching NXT at the time would agree is a ridiculous claim. The whole discussion is pointless anyway unless you're trying to claim that Neville is getting massive pops as a face champion, which clearly isn't the case since they're turning him heel.
> 
> And Neville has been pretty average in the ring, at least on NXT. He's great at doing his moves but at times has lacked ring psychology and coherence between his spots. I didn't watch him in the indies so I don't know if he's just being limited or if it's an actual problem, but there's a reason Sami Zayn (who has an equally bland and stale character) has always been so much more popular, and why Zayn's matches massively outshone Neville's at the first two live specials. I agree that Neville has shown some cockiness at times and has looked good when doing that, I remember one match after Arrival where he squashed a jobber and looked super cocky and impressive, but he hasn't really done it on a regular basis. Hopefully the heel turn will help with that.


what lol neville/kidd>zayn/breeze from take over not to mention zayn botched big time in that match


----------



## Shenroe

p862011 said:


> what lol neville/kidd>zayn/breeze from take over not to mention zayn botched big time in that match


I agree, he did botch some key spots. I was really embarassed :lol


----------



## Trifektah

The_It_Factor said:


> Sorry for the stupid question, but.... I've never seen nxt, but thought the guys on raw were incredible. Are all nxt matches that exciting (call me a spot mark if you'd like, but I enjoy seeing moves I've never seen before and didn't know we're possible haha). If so, I need to ditch raw for nxt.


NXT matches involving those four guys are generally that exciting. Some guys are awful (Mojo Rawley) and some guys are flat out charismatic as hell and entertaining in that way (Enzo Amore). The Divas matches on NXT are lightyears better than the garbage on WWE TV. The girls in NXT actually know how to wrestle and are given more than 90 seconds to show what they have.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Damn good show apart from one thing.

That was the opener. Dempsey and Rawley is not an interesting feud. Neither offer much in terms of charisma or ring prowess. It needs to stop. Breeze attacking Rawley after though was hilarious.

Breeze and Gabriel was a good match, if booked a little oddly. Gabriel whipped out great great moves I'd never seen from him before, the flatliner to a kneeling Breeze most notably. I didn't like Breeze winning out of no where, but they have to keep him strong. Gabriel needs a main roster role that isn't just jobbing. The guy is so talented, it's ridiculous seeing him go no where.

BAYLEY VS BLISS!
The adorability factor just shot through the roof. Bliss' new music is wack though. Both did their stuff, did it well too. That bayley2belly looked a little shit but not awful. Best part was the two high fiving mid-match. I'm not saying anything about charlotte, just that she's horrendously un-entertaining.

The Bonafide studs vid was great. Carmella is ridiculously sexy. I hope she comes out as their manager, she's shown alot of charisma in her short time.
Enzo's match with Louis was decent humor match. what is Enzo's finisher exactly? a roll up isn't gonna cut it on the main roster.

Lucha Dragons VS Ascension was easily match of the night and might be Ascensions best match on NXT. Ascension are ready for the main roster. The guys pulled out some great double team moves, the best being the backbreaker rack/elbow stamp combo.
Lucha Dragons could be sin cara's thing on the main roster. Their bright colors appeal to kids, and they work wonderfully together. There was an incredible headscissors/ seated lariat they pulled out that actually made my jaw drop. I can see these guys as top tag faces on the main roster.

Hideo appearing and costing Ascension the match without doing anything was awesome, then him pulling out the slap/kick rush combo on Konnor was beast. 

Overall, 7.5 out of ten. Nothing bad except Dempsey/rawley, but nothing wow as well. Bliss is so cute it's unbelievable. I'd love if Hideo wins the ascension feud and goes on to feud with whoever wins out of Zayn and neville. Fire Rawley.


----------



## Tommy-V

Yeah I didn't like Alexa's new theme. The previous one was better. 

And Bayley really needs a new finisher.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Tommy-V said:


> Yeah I didn't like Alexa's new theme. The previous one was better.
> 
> And Bayley really needs a new finisher.


I rather like Bayley2belly. It's just one of those moves that requires a good sell, and Bliss didn't have it tonight. If Aj sold it, it'd look beastly.


----------



## Shenroe

Is this thread spoiler free?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Shenroe said:


> Is this thread spoiler free?


You talking taped results, or already aired? I'm assuming the former, in which case the answer is sometimes, but not really that toughly enforced I don't think. Not that I've been spoilered/been paying attention because I read the NXT spoilers anyhow so it makes no difference to me.

More thoughts on NXT later tonight, can't check it out just yet. More Carmella!!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

They changed my girl Alexa's theme enaldo


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Is there anyone here who doesn't read the NXT spoilers?


----------



## p862011

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I rather like Bayley2belly. It's just one of those moves that requires a good sell, and Bliss didn't have it tonight. If Aj sold it, it'd look beastly.


sasha sold it well


----------



## Tommy-V

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I rather like Bayley2belly. It's just one of those moves that requires a good sell, and Bliss didn't have it tonight. If Aj sold it, it'd look beastly.


Thing is it's just a regular move used as a finisher just like Tyler's Beauty Shot. It doesn't look that impactful even when sold well.


----------



## Jimshine

Bliss' new theme is much much better.





Enzo best part of show, Marcus Loius very funny too, I knew he would be after that amazing practice promo that got leaked that time.


----------



## Shenroe

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Is there anyone here who doesn't read the NXT spoilers?


I don't, for the time being i like to watch it like a RAW episode.


----------



## x78

No spoilers in here for tapings/upcoming shows but obviously there is discussion of the latest shows, which air at different times depending on which country you're from etc.


----------



## dan the marino

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Is there anyone here who doesn't read the NXT spoilers?


I haven't. Was hoping to discuss the episode here as it aired but doesn't look like that'll happen.


----------



## The True Believer

Why? Why? Why?

What a way to start the show. Oh well, at least we're getting him out of the way.


----------



## Arthurgos

Damn i just want Enzo and Big Cass to jump to Raw so much.


----------



## dan the marino

They really should send Ryder down to NXT, give him a chance to make his character a bit more serious (and different) and give him the chance they robbed him of.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Those two people in the front row bobbing left and right to the beat of Breeze's music as he gets his hand raised in victory is just :ti


----------



## Arthurgos

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They really should send Ryder down to NXT, give him a chance to make his character a bit more serious (and different) and give him the chance they robbed him of.


I agree it has given Kidd his huge second change as the dude is quite great .


----------



## The True Believer

Didn't Tyson pin Neville last week?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Also, how is Nattie so much more enjoyable/stomachable on NXT promos than on the main roster? Honestly, I wanna know...

Bliss vs Bayley now. Hoping for the best.


----------



## Arthurgos

Bearodactyl said:


> Also, how is Nattie so much more enjoyable/stomachable on NXT promos than on the main roster? Honestly, I wanna know...
> 
> Bliss vs Bayley now. Hoping for the best.


Well she is probably not being told to say stuff which is not the case with NXT and if it is then well it is all down to HHH.


----------



## The True Believer

Why doesn't Bayley have a move called "Bayley's Comet"?


----------



## dan the marino

Arthurgos said:


> I agree it has given Kidd his huge second change as the dude is quite great .


Seriously. If Tyson Kidd can develop an interesting character for himself and come as far as he has, just about anyone should have hope in NXT.

Honestly think Albert and that other guy with the glasses are the two best commentators in the WWE right now.


----------



## The True Believer

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Seriously. If Tyson Kidd can develop an interesting character for himself and come as far as he has, just about anyone should have hope in NXT.
> 
> Honestly think Albert and that other guy with the glasses are the two best commentators in the WWE right now.


You mean ya don't enjoy these guys?

:lawler :jbl :cole


----------



## dan the marino

Gee it's a close call but I think I'll have to stand by what I said.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'm not entirely sold on Alexa Bliss. I hate to say it because she's cute as a button and I was really hoping she'd get off to a good start, but I'm just not feeling it, unsure why. All feels a little.. hesitant on her part. 

Bayley in that post match segment was EXCELLENT though. She's really found her groove. Charlotte too. She's got a very mature vibe about her naturally, and she's working with it now. It's paying off, I like it.

Enzo and Cass and Carmella OH MY! A diva getting this kind of an introduction, good for her. Way to build a character early on. Already know more about her than Becky and Alexa combined..


----------



## The True Believer

Marcus Angle FTW.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT is pretty sick.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Hideo beating up Konner with the Lucha Dragons' Theme in the background was kinda weird :lel


----------



## Romangirl252

good show...Bayley was good tonight...main event match was great


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If Carmella is even as good in the ring as Aksana was then consider me firmly on the Carmella train. 

Bliss' new music is Cesaro levels bad, I never thought I'd want the Sega Genesis Sonic theme she had back. 

Bliss vs Bayley was a 25/10 on the adorable scale and was a very solid technical match. 

Was this episode taken from the latter part of a taping cause the crowd sucked balls?


----------



## L.I.O.

Rich Brennan is awful on commentary, my God.


----------



## WrayBryatt

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> If Carmella is even as good in the ring as Aksana was then consider me firmly on the Carmella train.
> 
> Bliss' new music is Cesaro levels bad, I never thought I'd want the Sega Genesis Sonic theme she had back.
> 
> Bliss vs Bayley was a 25/10 on the adorable scale and was a very solid technical match.
> 
> Was this episode taken from the latter part of a taping cause the crowd sucked balls?


Carmella is going to blow you away.

Shes prettty good. She worked a few house shows as a heel. I was like wtf is this chick? banging bod, nice(got an autograph) and quite entertaining. Big fan of hers lol.


----------



## obby

Wasn't huge on the show. The Lucha Dragons looked like jabronis and Natalya asked Regal to keep it confidential DESPITE THE FACT THAT THEY WERE BEING FILMED.

Carmella is hot though.



BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Seriously. If Tyson Kidd can develop an interesting character for himself and come as far as he has, just about anyone should have hope in NXT.
> 
> Honestly think Albert and that other guy with the glasses are the two best commentators in the WWE right now.


Eh, I prefer Riley to anyone else on NXT. I think JBL could be supreme again if they weren't forcing him to be so watered down, too.


----------



## the frenchise

I'm really impressed with tyler breeze. It's not new, but this guy, with this difficult gimmick, his smallvoice and his size is able to look like a badass. Great stuff, i'm sure he has a great future on raw.

Mojo being buried is a fucking win.

Can't wait for a Itami/zayn or Itami/Kidd


----------



## Joshi Judas

Holy fucking shit that Enzo/Cass/Carmella in the gym skit :lmao :lmao :lmao

After some thought, I actually like Alexa's new theme 

Bliss vs Bayley was very solid, apart from a slight hiccup during the finish. Bayley was a great ring general and made Alexa get some shine too. And the high five mid match was all kinds of adorable :lol


----------



## dontcare

Justin Gabriel cut your hair


----------



## WrayBryatt

obby said:


> Wasn't huge on the show. The Lucha Dragons looked like jabronis and Natalya asked Regal to keep it confidential DESPITE THE FACT THAT THEY WERE BEING FILMED.
> 
> Carmella is hot though.
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, I prefer Riley to anyone else on NXT. I think JBL could be supreme again if they weren't forcing him to be so watered down, too.


Lol Tyson Kidd knew during his promo.

At last they patched it up somewhat.

Fact.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Spoiler: BIG PICTURE
















The possible matches he could have while down there. :mark:


----------



## Allur

MoxleyMoxx said:


> Spoiler: BIG PICTURE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The possible matches he could have while down there. :mark:


And they'll just end up having him face Mojo or Dempsey.


----------



## x78

Rollins probably will not appear on TV.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I hope he does for a one off segment or match, like RVD, Swagger, Ziggler and Jericho did. Wouldn't be surprised if he is just called for a dark match/segment though. Batista appeared only in a dark segment recently with Bo Dallas I think.


----------



## Mr. I

RAVEN said:


> I hope he does for a one off segment or match, like RVD, Swagger, Ziggler and Jericho did. Wouldn't be surprised if he is just called for a dark match/segment though. Batista appeared only in a dark segment recently with Bo Dallas I think.


And Batista was there because he lives nearby and wanted to make the appearance. He had already been written off TV by then.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> And Batista was there because he lives nearby and wanted to make the appearance. He had already been written off TV by then.


No, Batista was the scheduled guest, his appearance was advertized at the previous taping which was before he'd been written off TV and he honored it. They have at least one major star at every taping and the vast majority of the time they just do autograph signing and a dark segment, the exceptions posted above. It wouldn't really make sense for Rollins to appear on the show since he's involved in major main-roster storylines and could conceivably be WWEWHC by that point since the next tapings will take us past Survivor Series.


----------



## rockdig1228

Bearodactyl said:


> I'm not entirely sold on Alexa Bliss. I hate to say it because she's cute as a button and I was really hoping she'd get off to a good start, but I'm just not feeling it, unsure why. All feels a little.. hesitant on her part.


I have to agree. Things look a little clunky when she's in the ring - to me, it feels like she's thinking a little too much, but that's to be expected by someone with only around a year in the biz. Also, I think her size & face alignment dictates her moveset to be more of a high flyer and that requires trusting your opponent. It looked like she's still a little unsure that her opponents will be there for her and it's not quite fluid because of it. As long as she keeps improving though, I have no huge gripes.



obby said:


> Wasn't huge on the show. The Lucha Dragons looked like jabronis and Natalya asked Regal to keep it confidential DESPITE THE FACT THAT THEY WERE BEING FILMED.


Lucha Dragons looked like jabronis? I didn't see it that way - in fact, I thought that tag match was the best example so far of these teams being actual TEAMS. Lucha Dragons had some cool double team moves and Ascension surprised me with their moves as well. I've been looking for those guys to incorporate more double team moves, and it finally looks like Konnor and Viktor have put it together past squashing jobbers.



x78 said:


> Rollins probably will not appear on TV.


This is my guess as well - it wouldn't shock me if we see Rollins in a dark main event against Itami or Bálor... or maybe a tag match against them? Rollins/Kidd vs. Itami/Bálor? Or... Rollins/Kidd/ambiguously aligned Neville vs. Itami/Bálor/Zayn? Lots of fun options there!


----------



## obby

^ Ascension dominated the entire match and only lost via distraction.


----------



## rockdig1228

Lucha Dragons got in some good offense though. It may not have been a ton, but it was memorable. Kalisto's front headscissors, the wheelbarrow into the senton, the assisted moonsault, Sin Cara's armdrag from the turnbuckle all stand out.

The only glaring flaw to me was how they rushed the ending sequence. Kalisto made the hot tag, Sin Cara pulls off 2 or 3 moves and then tags him right back in. Granted, Kalisto got forearmed immediately and cut off. But if anything, the distraction finish makes the Ascension look worse in my eyes.

Here's the thing about WWE and the way they book small luchadors like Rey & Kalisto - they're ALWAYS going to come from behind due to their size. If that makes them look like 'jabronis' to you then I don't know what else to say. Go watch a Mysterio match from 2002 onward - I'd venture a guess that in the vast majority of them, Rey Rey spends almost 70% of it on the mat getting beat down.


----------



## Necramonium

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Was this episode taken from the latter part of a taping cause the crowd sucked balls?


Crowd was the worst i have ever seen, sometime even completely silent or three people making noise.


----------



## DoubtGin

It was the second episode of the tapings.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Goddamnit they changed Bailey's theme song! I only noticed it now. Her old one was awesome and fit her perfectly, why did they change it?


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching this week's show: 

- I hate having so many rematches from Takeover happening so soon after the big event. I get annoyed when Raw does it with PPVs too. How many Night of Champions matches have already had rematches? Jeez. So, I wasn't a fan of them doing Bull Dempsey Vs. Mojo Rawley just so they could have the exact same result as last time. Why can't the first match speak for itself? You already told the story. Anyways, at least it was a nice set up for Tyler Breeze to be a dick to Mojo. 

- Speaking of, Tyler Vs. Gabriel was up next and was an odd match. It was heel vs. heel and Gabriel had control for most of it. I was kind of hoping Tyler would be super pissed off coming out of Takeover. The bit with Mojo showed that, but this match did not. At least Breeze won and I did like the Super Model Kick/Beauty Shot combo. 

- I HATED the backstage segment with Regal & Natalya. Why? "Commissioner Regal, I don't want Tyson to know I'm hear..." and the segment lost me right there. Why would you not want Tyson to know you are there yet have the conversation in front of a camera that will show the segment to EVERYONE! Ugh! NXT usually avoids stuff like that, so it is disappointing to see this annoying modern day wrestling trope work its way into the show I typically enjoy the most. 

- Bayley Vs. Bliss was a fun match! It was a nice bounce back for Bayley and a nice showcase for two colorful characters. And the back and forth between Charlotte & Bayley was OK and was a nice way to build more sympathy and support for Bayley. It is ANOTHER rematch happening less than a month after their big show, but at least they set it up solidly. 

- Enzo Amore taking Carmella to the Performance Center = Once again, funny stuff. Enzo is hilarious! Enzo Vs. Marcus Louis was a nice follow up to NXT Takeover. It took the events of that show and used it to build into a different match. It was a funny little match. 

- Setting up one last Neville/Kidd match is fine I guess, though they are clearly moving into Neville Vs. Zayn one on one, which could be great. 

- Main event of Lucha Dragons Vs. The Ascension in a Tag Title rematch was yet another Takeover rematch. The match was alright, but Itami's interference wasn't handled in a way I liked. It was yet another horrible trope where theme song playing is somehow the most distracting thing in the universe and leads to a loss for the guy being distracted. I hate that trope and WWE overuses it on Raw to the point that I am sick of seeing it every where. However, I still like the Itami/Ascension feud and I think it could lead to a great Devitt/Kenta Tag team pairing! That'd be cool! 

So this week's show wasn't one of their stronger efforts with a somewhat lackluster return to the ring for Breeze and several annoyances with formulaic WWE writing creeping into a show that is usually good about avoiding those pitfalls. Still though, the show wasn't awful.


----------



## They LIVE

Itami RUSH!


----------



## RustyPro

Anybody love that most recent Carmella/Enzo/Cass video? When he fell of the tredmill and said "I'm a G" :lmao


----------



## chargebeam

Great show as always!!


----------



## Oxidamus

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Goddamnit they changed Bailey's theme song! I only noticed it now. Her old one was awesome and fit her perfectly, why did they change it?


The new one is awesome. Her TakeOver 2 entrance was one of the best of the year, main roster included IMO. She should have kept the capey thingy for special events only though.


----------



## Geeee

TripleG said:


> - I HATED the backstage segment with Regal & Natalya. Why? "Commissioner Regal, I don't want Tyson to know I'm hear..." and the segment lost me right there. Why would you not want Tyson to know you are there yet have the conversation in front of a camera that will show the segment to EVERYONE! Ugh! NXT usually avoids stuff like that, so it is disappointing to see this annoying modern day wrestling trope work its way into the show I typically enjoy the most.


What's interesting though, is that Tyson DID know she was there. So really, only Nattie looks dumb.


----------



## Necramonium

RustyPro said:


> Anybody love that most recent Carmella/Enzo/Cass video? When he fell of the tredmill and said "I'm a G" :lmao


"dont post that!" He did. XD

:enzo


----------



## p862011

i got to say i am really impressed with alexa bliss she and bayley had a very good match and she is quite athletic is see a ton of potential in her


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

No Idea how his promo skills are but Baron Corbin's vignette was so dull and monotone.


----------



## Necramonium

Nothing to do with this weeks show, but on Raw when the Authority was talking, i saw a SAWFT sign! For me this really is the first time i saw this a sign from a NXT based tag team/star in Raw on the main roster! 

:enzo

Shows how big they are!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Just saw last weeks:

- Alexa Bliss is great. Aside from her being attractive, she's good in the ring. Considering she's super new, she's really good in the ring. that was one of the better diva's matches on NXT (not PPV). Hoping if they don't have Bayley win the title, she'll turn heel; holy shit that would be epic.

- Carmella :homer

- was someone in the back saying "Oh shit that's right! Kenta! Get him out there, quick!"


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

DO NOT FUCKING MISS IT.

The opener, Bayley's rematch with the queen of boredom, was a decent match apart from two noticeable things. 1) Charlotte is a terrible seller. Bayley hit a couple things that she sold like someone who'd been training for a month. 2) Charlotte's offense is so boring. I think people like her because everyone loves Ric and want to see his kid do well, but Charlotte tries to be a technical wrestler. She has no showmanship. At all. It's clear that every time she tries to work the crowd, she's forcing it. It's completely unnatural. The perfect example in this match is when she screamed 'Let's go Bayley' in what I'm assuming was supposed to be a mocking tone, but the crowd fucking joined in. She doesn't have the personality to work the crowd, and that's why she's constantly 'Woo'ing. Because it's simple and her father's.

Viktor/Itami was booked by a genius. Instead of trying to keep it civil, Ascension freaked the fuck out and crushed Itami. The backdrop/diving lariat was great. And Itami sold it like a boss. He genuinely looked brain damaged when the refs came for him. It really added alot to the feud without taking up more than three minutes.

The Enzo/Cass/Carmella was great too. The machismo Enzo showed, the facial expressions of Cass, and Carmella in gym pants is something too behold. These three are fan-fucking-tastic.

Corbin/Troy Mclure was a squash, and so it should be. There's a presence that Corbin has and I don't know why. I'm not scared of him, or even intimidated by him, but there's something badass about him.

Bayley's interview was adorable. I hate Sasha for attacking her, but I love Sasha because she's a total bitch.

The Vaudevillians against generic muscled guys numbered 1 and 2 was a filler match, but Gotch and English showed a couple of great tag moves (European uppercut/Snap neckbreaker was sweet.) I love those two together, and the 'You're not manly' chants for generic muscled guy number 2 was brilliant.

And now, the whole reason people NEED to watch NXT this week. The main event. Kidd's last NXT title match.

Fucking wow.

There was some brutality in the beginning that set the tone perfectly. Kidd gave Neville a chop that actually made me cringe it was so loud. It was paced SO well. As it went on, they grew more and more impatient and took more risks. The insane sunset-flip powerbomb counter neville did, the fucking LIGER BOMB, the way Kidd turned a springboard into the sharpshooter and Neville's unbelievable selling of it. And not only that, the way Titus got involved, and Zayn made him pay for it brought just that tiny bit more drama to the match.

It is legit the closest to a four star match I can think of. The finish brought it down a bit, but there were so many great moments and the competition felt real.

overall? 8.5/10.The whole show wasn't amazing, but the main event was so good it deserves a good rating. Get well soon Alexa. Get naked Sasha. Is Rawley dead yet?


----------



## RyanJohnWood

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> DO NOT FUCKING MISS IT.
> 
> The opener, Bayley's rematch with the queen of boredom, was a decent match apart from two noticeable things. 1) Charlotte is a terrible seller. Bayley hit a couple things that she sold like someone who'd been training for a month. 2) Charlotte's offense is so boring. I think people like her because everyone loves Ric and want to see his kid do well, but Charlotte tries to be a technical wrestler. She has no showmanship. At all. It's clear that every time she tries to work the crowd, she's forcing it. It's completely unnatural. The perfect example in this match is when she screamed 'Let's go Bayley' in what I'm assuming was supposed to be a mocking tone, but the crowd fucking joined in. She doesn't have the personality to work the crowd, and that's why she's constantly 'Woo'ing. Because it's simple and her father's.
> 
> Viktor/Itami was booked by a genius. Instead of trying to keep it civil, Ascension freaked the fuck out and crushed Itami. The backdrop/diving lariat was great. And Itami sold it like a boss. He genuinely looked brain damaged when the refs came for him. It really added alot to the feud without taking up more than three minutes.
> 
> The Enzo/Cass/Carmella was great too. The machismo Enzo showed, the facial expressions of Cass, and Carmella in gym pants is something too behold. These three are fan-fucking-tastic.
> 
> Corbin/Troy Mclure was a squash, and so it should be. There's a presence that Corbin has and I don't know why. I'm not scared of him, or even intimidated by him, but there's something badass about him.
> 
> Bayley's interview was adorable. I hate Sasha for attacking her, but I love Sasha because she's a total bitch.
> 
> The Vaudevillians against generic muscled guys numbered 1 and 2 was a filler match, but Gotch and English showed a couple of great tag moves (European uppercut/Snap neckbreaker was sweet.) I love those two together, and the 'You're not manly' chants for generic muscled guy number 2 was brilliant.
> 
> And now, the whole reason people NEED to watch NXT this week. The main event. Kidd's last NXT title match.
> 
> Fucking wow.
> 
> There was some brutality in the beginning that set the tone perfectly. Kidd gave Neville a chop that actually made me cringe it was so loud. It was paced SO well. As it went on, they grew more and more impatient and took more risks. The insane sunset-flip powerbomb counter neville did, the fucking LIGER BOMB, the way Kidd turned a springboard into the sharpshooter and Neville's unbelievable selling of it. And not only that, the way Titus got involved, and Zayn made him pay for it brought just that tiny bit more drama to the match.
> 
> It is legit the closest to a four star match I can think of. The finish brought it down a bit, but there were so many great moments and the competition felt real.
> 
> overall? 8.5/10.The whole show wasn't amazing, but the main event was so good it deserves a good rating. Get well soon Alexa. Get naked Sasha. Is Rawley dead yet?


How do you watch it so early?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

RyanJohnWood said:


> How do you watch it so early?


In Australia we get it Thursday afternoon because it's taped. We also get Raw early Tuesday morning, but it's live so it doesn't matter.


----------



## Joshi Judas

^^^

Australia gets it early. I think New Zealand doesn't though, which is weird. I could be wrong.


----------



## NastyYaffa

HYPED! Heard that Neville vs. Kidd III got a standing ovation from the crowd :mark:


----------



## NormanSmiley

Couple of thoughts:

-Commentary was especially bad this episode. EDIT: It's mainly just Riley. 

-I don't know how I feel about the Vaudevillains new music...crowd didn't seem to know what to make of it either. Part of the theme seems to sample William Regal's theme. People have doubts about the Vaudevillains, but I think they can make an impact on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. I

Riley is by far the worst commentator in WWE. Yes, worse than JBL or King.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Ithil said:


> Riley is by far the worst commentator in WWE. Yes, worse than JBL or King.


Now I hate to say it because I really like her general imput @WWE, but worse than Renee? :waffle


----------



## Mr. I

Bearodactyl said:


> Now I hate to say it because I really like her general imput @WWE, but worse than Renee? :waffle


Yes. And Renee sucks at commentary.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ithil said:


> Riley is by far the worst commentator in WWE. Yes, worse than JBL or King.


Renee is worse.


----------



## p862011

ah i see Jerichoholic274 is back with his weekly Charlotte bashing :jordan


----------



## Mr. I

NastyYaffa said:


> Renee is worse.


Renee is bad, she isn't Riley bad.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Bayley vs. Charlotte for the NXT Women's Championship*

Good match. Bayley had some momentum early, but Charlotte quickly gained the upperhand. She then focussed on the legs of Bayley to prepare her for the Figure Four. Bayley managed to get out of it, but after a short back and forth fight afterwards, she found herself on the losing side after taking the "Bow Down to the Queen" (I think that's what it is called). Finish felt kinda anticlimatic, but the match was pretty good overall. ***1/2
*
--
*Viktor /w Konnor vs. Hideo Itami*

Itami's theme is so awesome. So yea, match never happened because The Ascension beat down Itami before the gong. *no rating*

--

:lmao :lmao @ that Enzo/Cass/Carmela training video, she has been a great addition to the group so far (that dropkick didn't really connect, I think)

--

*Baron Corbin vs. Troy McClain*

Short squash. Can't really say much about his inring work because his matches aren't even a minute long, but I really dig the gimmick/look/finisher, so far. Will have to wait for his first real feud, because they are obviously just building him up.*DUD*

--

Short Lefort/Louis promo against Enzo/Cass. Lefort makes fun of Louis being bald. The latter looks pretty scary, actually.

--

*Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger*

I don't think English/Gotch will go far with that gimmick, especially if they are called up. Jordan/Dillinger seem like rather generic jobbers. Gotch is really over. Lots of back and forth action and a short but fun match overall. I am not sure if The Vaudevillians are faces or heels. It clearly didn't show here. ***1/4*

--

Backstage segment with Itami/Funaki, talking about the former's feud with The Ascension. I hope the language barrier won't hinder Itami too much.

--

*Tyson Kidd vs. Adrian Neville for the NXT Title*

This should be good. Kidd actually got a bigger pop than Neville who mostly got boos. I too find him quite unlikable, to be honest. Match starts with both guys getting some offense in. Quite usual when both wrestlers actually use a faster style. Duelling chants for both now. Some sweet offense from Neville including several kicks and a sitdown powerbomb that looked pretty vicious. Kidd got a small injury on his left elbow along the way. Another high-flying exchange and Kidd ends up using the Sharpshooter on Neville (for not too long, though). Dunno if it is just me, but the crowd seemed to be cheering for Kidd a lot more. Titus O'Neil (who was watching the match) also interfered on Kidd's behalf by knocking out Neville on the outside and Zayn made the save by using his Helluva Kick on O'Neil. Neville hits his finisher shortly after and retains. They are definitely turning Neville heel, imo. Neil/Zayn being part of this will eventually lead to that turn because while Neville "selfishly" threw Zayn out to pin Kidd, Zayn instead is helping his rival.
****1/2*

Pretty good show, overall.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

p862011 said:


> ah i see Jerichoholic274 is back with his weekly Charlotte bashing :jordan


Buddy, I've given Charlotte praise when it's due. She once did a coolbridging rollup that I liked. But apart from that, there's absolutely nothing memorable about other than the fact that her daddy is Ric Flair.


----------



## TrainRekt

I'm really starting to love this show (just started watching it last month, had to see what all the buzz was about)!! NXT fucking owns WWE in every aspect of entertaining pro wrestling.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bayley 'earning' Charlotte's respect. :booka

Charlotte's been in the business for two years, Bayley is a veteran (and better wrestler) compared to her.


----------



## obby

Thought the show was fantastic.

- Bayley vs Charolette was good, with somewhat of a botched finish. Just like at Takeover.

- FUNAKI

- The tag match was pretty decent. Featured the rare heel hot tag, which I thought was cool.

- FUNAKI

- The new Vaudevillians theme is trash.

- FUNAKI

- Main Event was awesome. Just as good as the fatal four way IMO.

- FUNAKI

- Loving that Titus is in NXT now. He's great. IDK how he's gonna factor in to this Sami vs Neville feud, though.


----------



## Vårmakos

KENTA looked like a geek.


----------



## obby

Nah. He got jumped by two guys pre match.


----------



## TripleG

Takeover Rematch Night! 

Anyways, here are my thoughts: 

- Bayley Vs. Charlotte II was OK, but nowhere near what they were able to accomplish at Takeover. I wish they had spent more time building up a rematch because it really is hard to recapture magic with rematches when they are piled on top of each other with very little time inbetween. And the match didn't really evolve anything beyond what we already saw at Takeover, so one has to wonder what the point was. 

- Hideo Itami Vs. Viktor's non match was a nice way to reenforce that The Ascension is dangerous and that Itami is going to have to get a partner to fight them....Prince Devitt perhaps??? Nah, its Funaki. Oh well. It will be nice to have a tag team feud that doesn't involve the titles. 

- More Enzo, Cass, & Carmella videos! Carmella's progression as a trainee advances the story and they got laughs out of it along the way. I'm so used to seeing directionless nonsense on Raw, so stuff like this is nice & fun for me. BTW, I wish I could have Cass narrate my daily routines. 

- Baron Corbin squashes another punk. This was fine and Corbin is fascinating to watch. He seems crisp, impressive look, and has genuine mystery surrounding him. 

- The Vaudevillains Vs. Tye Dilligener & Jason Jordan was a nice match to have just to show off the tag division some more. And hell, The VVs make me laugh! They played the faces here too which I am fine with as long as they don't water them down. 

- Neville Vs. Kidd...what is this, 3, maybe 4? I don't know I lost count. Oh well. Despite this match did have the heightened stakes of Kidd no longer getting title shots if he can't beat Neville in this match. Solid match and a good ending to their series. Hopefully now we can get to building that Neville/Zayn title match. 

Overall, this week's NXT was a fun show with some solid booking & action.


----------



## obby

TripleG said:


> - Hideo Itami Vs. Viktor's non match was a nice way to reenforce that The Ascension is dangerous and that Itami is going to have to get a partner to fight them....Prince Devitt perhaps??? Nah, its Funaki. *Oh well*. It will be nice to have a tag team feud that doesn't involve the titles.


----------



## Obfuscation

Some people just don't appreciate the little things, obby.


----------



## DGenerationMC

TripleG said:


> - Hideo Itami Vs. Viktor's non match was a nice way to reenforce that The Ascension is dangerous and that Itami is going to have to get a partner to fight them....*Prince Devitt perhaps??? Nah, its Funaki. Oh well.* It will be nice to have a tag team feud that doesn't involve the titles.


----------



## Romangirl252

Nxt was great tonight...I loved the match inbetween the ladies...can't wait to see what kenta does next week on nxt...I wonder what kidd going to do now


----------



## HHHGame78

VV's theme is way to quiet and not catchy at all like their old one.


----------



## rockdig1228

I like the Vaudevillains act, but I do worry about how they'll translate to a bigger stage. I don't want to see these two played for straight laughs, so I think they need to find a way to make the gimmick a little more realistic. Campiness in wrestling is fine to an extent, but I think there's a big disconnect with sillier gimmicks to the crowds who go to Raw & Smackdown.

I've not been a fan of their entrance themes either, but I think they're heading in the right direction with the newer one (especially when it gets a little more ominous sounding). I can't put my finger on why, but I also dislike the announcer at the outset of the themes. The spotlighting is great though. I'd love to see them use a theme in the vein of William Regal's, as a reference point for what I'm thinking.


----------



## Phaedra

That kick from Sami Zayn :banderas .... I keep watching it, it was insane. Randy, this is how you do 'out of nowhere' lol


----------



## RiverFenix

Vaudevillains are heels and shouldn't have a catchy entrance IMO.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-Why job Bayley clean again? Why didn't Sasha interfere? Why give Bayley the exact same storyline as Sami Zayn? Lol who's gonna be the veteran diva shoehorned into this feud and end up stealing the spotlight?
-Oh look Baron got to add a third move to his squashes. At this rate it'll only take 2 more years to get a full match out of him.
-Moar JoJo please! Gotdamn she's fucking sexy
-Vaudevillians theme is ass and was it supposed to have William Regals theme cut into it? 
-NXT universe is as sick of Neville as I am. Time for him to fuck off, no heel turn, just move him to Raw and let him tag with the bunny or something.
-Moar fucking Carmella! How you doin?


----------



## p862011

really great show this week

Charlotte for only being a wrestler for 2 years already works like a veteran and ring general and quite a good woman's match 

never seen VV before but i like them they mesh very well in the ring together

great nxt title match kidd/neville always work great together

enzo/cass are always priceless!!!


----------



## Oxidamus

Charlotte is getting a big ol' case of the Randy Orton's.
Constantly attacking a part or parts of someone's body only to defeat them with a manoeuvre that's not even assaulting the part they've been picking for half of the match.

I was genuinely surprised that she used the Figure 4 in the match (has she before?) because I thought they didn't want her to have it because guys on the main roster are using it quite a bit now, and she has the Figure 4 headlock instead, which works a lot better considering her cutter finisher.

The knee work and the length of the time the Figure 4 was locked in was crazy excessive though tbh. Way too long.
There's a time limit where you realise they're not going to tap out at this point. It's more surprising if they're locked in for longer than 10 seconds and they actually _do_ tap out nowadays.

Not a big fan of Charlotte all of a sudden "gaining respect" for Bayley, that's lame as shit. They're working so hard on Charlotte they forget they have three other divas that are regularly televised... Or at least should be. fpalm

I'm very glad Sasha actually did something this episode. But attacking Bayley constantly is getting tiresome. She needs to go ALL OUT on Charlotte at one point tbfh.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*The match between Bayley and Charlotte had too many rest holds for my taste, but the finish was good. LOL @ "Lets go Bayley! CENA SUCKS!"

I'm no longer against Sasha winning the title before Bayley. She got her rematch, she lost clean, so it's time to move on. Give Sasha the belt, get Charlotte out, and spice up the Divas Division.*


----------



## normal situation

Oxi said:


> Charlotte is getting a big ol' case of the Randy Orton's.
> Constantly attacking a part or parts of someone's body only to defeat them with a manoeuvre that's not even assaulting the part they've been picking for half of the match.


Natural Selection, in general, is a dumb move based around the awkward position ones opponent needs to be in to even hit it. The match was built around Charlotte targeting Bayleys legs to prevent her from getting back up from her neckbreaker, which gives her the chance to hit the cutter.


----------



## dj161

Phaedra said:


> That kick from Sami Zayn :banderas .... I keep watching it, it was insane. Randy, *this is how you do 'out of nowhere*' lol


was a thing of beauty


----------



## Oxidamus

normal situation said:


> Natural Selection, in general, is a dumb move based around the awkward position ones opponent needs to be in to even hit it. The match was built around Charlotte targeting Bayleys legs to prevent her from getting back up from her neckbreaker, which gives her the chance to hit the cutter.


I never thought of that. Interesting take. But it's not really sensible in wrestling. You may be able to take someone's legs out so they can't use them, but a single blow to the head - finisher or not - after minutes of working on legs isn't going to really knock someone out, ya know?

I'm just sick of the tiresome "IM A HEEL" work style of restholds and/or nonsensical submissions.

The way you explained does make a lot of sense, so that she can actually hit the move, but without any damage or picking off at the head or at least neck area it's still pretty Orton-esque.


----------



## Dilan Omer

Ugh god no Sasha should not win the belt.. Bayle should...


----------



## L.I.O.

I thought it was a great show, but I thought this was the worst NXT crowd I've seen in a while. They were dead aside for the Vaudevillians match.

And by the way, Rich Brennan is still an awful announcer.


----------



## normal situation

Oxi said:


> The way you explained does make a lot of sense, so that she can actually hit the move, but without any damage or picking off at the head or at least neck area it's still pretty Orton-esque.


That's a fair point, and frankly I agree with it. She has a few moves that focus on her opponents head, such as the neckbreaker and the figure four headscissors, but a few more maneuvers to add to her moveset wouldn't hurt.



L.I.O. said:


> And by the way, Rich Brennan is still an awful announcer.


Do people not like Rich Brennan? In my opinion he, along with Jason Albert and Tom Phillips, are the most entertaining announcers in NXT right now.


----------



## p862011

BETTER THAN MIZ BETTER THAN MIZ


----------



## BarbedWire_IsSexy

I finally caught the Takeover Fatal 4 Way.
Talk about PWG-level craziness! Loved it!


----------



## Oxidamus

normal situation said:


> That's a fair point, and frankly I agree with it. She has a few moves that focus on her opponents head, such as the neckbreaker and the figure four headscissors, but a few more maneuvers to add to her moveset wouldn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people not like Rich Brennan? In my opinion he, along with Jason Albert and Tom Phillips, are the most entertaining announcers in NXT right now.


Byron Saxton is the best.


----------



## Mr. I

normal situation said:


> That's a fair point, and frankly I agree with it. She has a few moves that focus on her opponents head, such as the neckbreaker and the figure four headscissors, but a few more maneuvers to add to her moveset wouldn't hurt.
> 
> 
> 
> Do people not like Rich Brennan? In my opinion he, along with Jason Albert and Tom Phillips, are the most entertaining announcers in NXT right now.


He's cut from the same cloth as Cole, Philips, and Dawson was last year. A bland inoffensive white guy in a suit who will not leave any sort of impression, good or bad, just read out the script. Better than Riley who is 100% awful on every level; dumb, annoying, clueless and actively detracting from the show, but still not what they should be going for.
However, he gains points for actually calling a hesitation dropkick (instead of "OOOH"). He has been studying his tapes, evidently.


----------



## x78

^ Rich Brennan was a commentator on the indys so clearly is going to know and call the moves. 

Don't understand the criticism of Riley who apart from his OTT forced heel role is a very solid commentator, nor the praise for Jason Albert who fails at virtually every aspect of the role.


----------



## L.I.O.

normal situation said:


> Do people not like Rich Brennan? In my opinion he, along with Jason Albert and Tom Phillips, are the most entertaining announcers in NXT right now.


I like Phillips a lot. Brennan just bothers me everytime I listen to him. Too much hesitation when he talks, makes that annoying "OOH!" sound at the most unnecessary times, and whenever he's commentating there are times of awkward silence.

I think guys like Riley, Saxton, and Phillips are great. I just can't stand listening to Brennan.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> ^ Rich Brennan was a commentator on the indys so clearly is going to know and call the moves.
> 
> Don't understand the criticism of Riley who apart from his OTT forced heel role is a very solid commentator, nor the praise for Jason Albert who fails at virtually every aspect of the role.


Riley has yet to contribute a single thing in his entire time on commentary.


----------



## dan the marino

Whoops, thought this was the Network thread.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just saw The Vaudevillians for the first time.



MIND BLOWN IN THE MOST MANLIEST WAY.


----------



## Phaedra

When are the next tapings at? seth Rollins is going to be there and i'm sorta excited to see why, hopefully to put Neville over, or to start a fight with Kenta :banderas


----------



## chargebeam

I love NXT so damn much, which angers me that it's only taped in Florida. The only time I got to see NXT matches was at the exhibition ring during Wrestlemania XXX Axxess. I guess I'll have to book vacations in Florida to attend an actual NXT event.


----------



## Dalexian

I -love- Charlotte. I love her presence, I love her ring-work, I love how she's booked. She is booked as the most legit female competitor in ages. She always looks like she has gone through a WAR when she finishes her matches. She just has a presence that I haven't seen in years and I love it. So she botched her finishing move, who cares?


----------



## chargebeam

Crowd chants are so fun at NXT. 

I loved the guy that screamed "DO IT FOR NATTIE, TYSON!" followed by general laughter. Then, "FOR NATTIE! FOR NATTIE!" chant erupted.


----------



## Screwball

I tip my imaginary hat to another fine show.


----------



## Panzer

I HATE the Vaudevillians new theme. It absolutely killed the crowd's energy. Anyone else bothered by it?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Great show- top to bottom. Liked everything.

Good opener from Bayley and Charlotte. Most of the action was mat based, and I loved it. Charlotte did a great workover on Bayley's leg and she definitely looks like the most credible female wrestler in the entire company at this point. WWE have been careful in presenting her as such.

Enzo/Cass/Carmella continue to be hilarious. Can't wait for Carmella's debut.

Ascension attack on Hideo Itami was nicely done as well. Fuck me did Itami look legit concussed after that attack or what? Great selling.

Baron Corbin with another fine squash. There's just an undeniable presence and charisma in this guy. Hopefully he can work longer matches as well when the time comes. Star in the making.

Apart from their horrible new theme, I greatly enjoyed the entire Vaudevillains vs Dillinger/Jordan match too. Dillinger and Jordan seem to be slowly transitioning from being just jobbers to regular talents on the show. 

And the main event was awesome. I have noticed that lately Neville seems to be getting better at putting together a match and telling a story rather than just working a random match and hitting his cool finisher. I'm fairly confident working with Zayn and Kidd has helped him in this regard.

Tyson Kidd may possibly be my 3rd favorite performer to follow on all WWE shows after Rollins and Ambrose (and Lesnar when he's there). Who woulda thought that? :lol It's incredible the character arc he's gone through and how it's affected my perception of him. This is why I love NXT.


----------



## x78

Panzer said:


> I HATE the Vaudevillians new theme. It absolutely killed the crowd's energy. Anyone else bothered by it?


It was weird, it sounded like about 3 different songs merged together with William Regal's theme randomly cutting in there at one point. I get that they needed a more serious theme but this just didn't really work, especially as they still had the goofy and cartoonish entrance with the campy introductions etc.


----------



## chargebeam

I loved the closing of this week's show. You know, when Eden (or Jojo, can't remember) announced that Tyson Kidd is now out of NXT championship opportunities with a closeup of his disappointed face. That felt like a real TV episode ending with a story arc that came to its closure. Can't wait to see what's next for him.

Gosh, NXT is so damn well written. I can't watch Raw with the same eyes anymore.


----------



## normal situation

x78 said:


> It was weird, it sounded like about 3 different songs merged together with William Regal's theme randomly cutting in there at one point. I get that they needed a more serious theme but this just didn't really work, especially as they still had the goofy and cartoonish entrance with the campy introductions etc.


Pretty much this. Doesn't help that it appears they're going full on face now.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I just heard a rumor that Phillip Gooljar is dating Bayley. Is this true???


----------



## Mr. I

papercuts_hurt said:


> I just heard a rumor that Phillip Gooljar is dating Bayley. Is this true???


She's had a boyfriend not related to wrestling for some time, so no.


----------



## x78

papercuts_hurt said:


> I just heard a rumor that Phillip Gooljar is dating Bayley. Is this true???


:lol Best rumor ever. NXT is Gooljar.


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Not digging the new Vaudvillians theme song. I liked the old one; but I understand it was a bit cartoonish. Now it's just strange and not fitting at all. 
Other than that, what a great tag match! Two UFOs :mark: A 2nd rope Swanton :mark: Fuck. the Crowd had a hard on too.

:lol Titus Oneil

Is NEville turning heel?


----------



## NormanSmiley

Hideo looked to have almost knocked himself out with his springboard dropkick this week. That was scary to see. Glad he's alright since this was taped weeks ago and he's had a few matches since.

Damn the crowd got HOT for Cassidy's "Hey Arnold!" joke. You could tell he was even caught off guard by the reaction.


----------



## Necramonium

The Vaudevillians winning over Team Sawft is a fucking disgrace, Enzo and Cas are the hottest guys in NXT right now, seems even HHH doesnt care anymore.


----------



## december_blue

Necramonium said:


> The Vaudevillians winning over Team Sawft is a fucking disgrace, Enzo and Cas are the hottest guys in NXT right now, seems even HHH doesnt care anymore.


Based off one loss?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Necramonium said:


> The Vaudevillians winning over Team Sawft is a fucking disgrace, Enzo and Cas are the hottest guys in NXT right now, seems even HHH doesnt care anymore.



:lmao :lmao :lmao

Settle down there.


----------



## RiverFenix

BornBad said:


>


Man Gable is really small. 

(Lol at Cass up on his toes while being legit near 7ft)


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'm guessing Alexa took the pic? :waffle


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Necramonium said:


> The Vaudevillians winning over Team Sawft is a fucking disgrace, Enzo and Cas are the hottest guys in NXT right now, seems even HHH doesnt care anymore.


You don't like D Generation VaudVillians?


----------



## Mr. I

The Bullet Club's still recruiting.


----------



## autechrex

The announcing during the Itami beatdown. :lmao


----------



## Vårmakos

KENTA is Japan's biggest star? He's all over billboards? Drug test Tensai immediately.


----------



## obby

The ending to Itami vs Viktor was the worst thing I've ever seen. First they finish the match with a dropkick, then the beatdown. 

"NOOOOOOOOOOOO! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!" :lmao


----------



## p862011

Necramonium said:


> The Vaudevillians winning over Team Sawft is a fucking disgrace, Enzo and Cas are the hottest guys in NXT right now, seems even HHH doesnt care anymore.


what are you smoking the vaudevillians are awesome and superior in ring workers

they are being built up to face lucha dragons for next live special


----------



## Bearodactyl

I really liked how Titus blamed the post match beatdown (not that we ever really got to the beatdown part, but that's another story) to what seemed to be a fan in the front row talking trash towards him. "This is on YOU" :waffle


----------



## RadGuyMcCool

The Stoop Kid reference was definitely something i never thought i'd hear on a WWE show.


----------



## Romangirl252

Good show last night...diva match was good and I can't believe that Titus won


----------



## NastyYaffa

Tyler Breeze is now from Helsinki, Finland?!


----------



## Joshi Judas

MTVDTH said:


> KENTA is Japan's biggest star? He's all over billboards? Drug test Tensai immediately.


:hayden3

I've noticed that a LOT of WWE fans hyping KENTA to be the biggest Japanese star of this generation really haven't watched much puro :lol

Kenta's prime was up a few years ago. I really don't think he'll be that big a success.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Tyler Breeze vs. Mojo Rawley*

It was a squash match, but it was Mojo who was squashed so I'm happy. *DUD*

Enzo&Cass again in a funny segment. Carmella is pretty hot and I hope she does well in the ring, as well. Her submission move looks pretty good.

*Viktor vs. Hideo Itami*

Crowd is dead, but I think this was the last show of the tapings so they are probably tired. Pretty boring match, imo and the ending was weird with Hideo winning with a dropkick (hit it pretty well, though) before another beatdown. Funaki got destroyed without doing anything :lmao :lmao. ***

*Aiden English & Simon Gotch vs. Colin Cassidy & Enzo Amore*

Enzo & Big Cass sure know how to communicate with the crowd. It got way louder all of a sudden. Enzo is quite mediocre in the ring, Cassidy seems to be way better. I love the Vaudevillains and teaming up with Simon Gotch was the best thing that could have happened to English. Both teams are really over. Match was quite short but enjoyable. Clean win from the heels won't hurt Enzo/Big Cass at all. ****

*Becky Lynch vs. Sasha Banks*

Really good match. I just hope Becky stops roaring all the time, but both are pretty good in the ring and it's amazing how different the quality of women's matches is on NXT when compared to the main show(s). Got decent time with both women getting offense in until Sasha won by submission (pulls it off quite well). ***1/2*

*Titus O'Neil vs. Sami Zayn*

Still can't get over Titus jobbing to a bunny on RAW. Good physical big guy vs high-flying "underdog" match. Titus uses his strength well in the beginning to completely shut down Zayn. He could be such a beast on the main roster, as well. His dominating part of the match actually lasted quite long and Zayn has rather little offense here overall. Titus even got the win cleanly with a devastating spinebuster-like move. Was there any storyline behind this? Is Zayn kayfabe injured? Because that was a prolonged squash match. *****


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Not a very good episode. 
- Nice to see Mojo getting destroyed. 
- The Victor / Itami match was horrible. 
- Sasha is getting better in the ring. 
- Decent main event.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I'm certain Itami fucked something up when he catapulted over the turnbuckle. It was his first taping, and the ring size being so different puts his muscle memory off. He still showed more expression during the Funaki beating than Reigns has his entire career.

Becky is the opposite of Cahrlotte. Where Charlotte is the boring, average in the ring, haggard looking chick who is the champ, Becky is the overacting, decent in the ring, pretty fucking hot chick who is jobbing. Weird.

And Titus, as much as I find him funny, doesn't have the moveset to carry a match that long. The dude used like five scoop slams in that much. That's too many. Maybe if he set stuff up with it, but he didn't. Finish weren't bad though.

Give Big Cass a medal for the Hey Arnold line.

4/10


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm certain Itami fucked something up when he catapulted over the turnbuckle. It was his first taping, and the ring size being so different puts his muscle memory off. He still showed more expression during the Funaki beating than Reigns has his entire career.
> 
> Becky is the opposite of Cahrlotte. Where Charlotte is the boring, average in the ring, haggard looking chick who is the champ, Becky is the overacting, decent in the ring, pretty fucking hot chick who is jobbing. Weird.
> 
> And Titus, as much as I find him funny, doesn't have the moveset to carry a match that long. The dude used like five scoop slams in that much. That's too many. Maybe if he set stuff up with it, but he didn't. Finish weren't bad though.
> 
> Give Big Cass a medal for the Hey Arnold line.
> 
> 4/10


Titus has a larger moveset than that even on the main roster getting squashed by the bunny. The idea was that he didn't need to use them because he was so dominant like Brock with the 16 Germans.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

"More like Hey Arnold. You shouldn't have got off the stoop!"
:lmao I love the Vaudvilians, but still hate their new theme so hard.

I think it's hilarious everyone on this forum shit on Lynch when she debuted as an Irish dancer; then she re-debuted as a "wrestler" of all things, and people like her.

and STOP LETTING RENEE COMMENTATE!!!!


----------



## DGenerationMC

I really miss Brad Maddox on commentary


----------



## Mr. I

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> "More like Hey Arnold. You shouldn't have got off the stoop!"
> :lmao I love the Vaudvilians, but still hate their new theme so hard.
> 
> I think it's hilarious everyone on this forum shit on Lynch when she debuted as an Irish dancer; then she re-debuted as a "wrestler" of all things, and people like her.
> 
> and STOP LETTING RENEE COMMENTATE!!!!


People on this forum like to make massive, sweeping judgement like "I didn't like that 3 minute TV match I saw of that one wrestler, I guess they must be terrible and will never amount to anything ever".


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching the show: 

- Breeze Vs. Mojo was fine. They don't really seem to have much of a direction for Breeze, but at least they are keeping him winning so that if a title shot or some big feud opens up, Breeze will feel in place. Also, it is nice to see guys selling an injury that occurred weeks ago. 

- Carmella gets a tryout match. Damn, she must have picked up quick. How long has she been working out, a month? Anyways, I love the chemistry between Cass, Enzo, and Carmella in these segments. They are just so naturally funny and charming together. 

- Hideo Itami Vs. Viktor was more about getting heat on The Ascension than it was actually having a match and for that, it was fine. I like that The Ascension were smart enough to take out Funaki BEFORE he was allowed to get involved in the match. I guess they actually watch those backstage segments. Anyways, The Ascension looked brutal and vicious here and the search for help to take them down is still on Hideo's list. 

- Vaudevillains Vs. Enzo/Cass was a nice basic tag match match. ANd LOL at the Hey Arnold reference by Cass. 

- Sasha Banks Vs. Becky Lynch was a decent divas match. I wish they'd do more with Becky because there is a fire there that I feel isn't fully being tapped into. Sasha winning wasn't a surprise given how the current women's storylines are going. 

- Titus Vs. Sami Zayn was a fine match. I question the decision to have Titus go over though. This is a guy that has been irrelevant for a long time now and he's going over the guy that I felt was the next big title match for Neville. If they were going to revitalize Titus in NXT, I wish they had started from the bottom and worked him back up. But still, this match was solid. 

By the books show this week. Solid continuations of characters and build ups and some nice display of variety and depth.


----------



## chargebeam

This week's thoughts about NXT:

- Why should we care about Mojo anymore?

- Hideo Itami vs. The Ascension was more like an angle than a match. I'm guessing they're slowly building something for NXT's next live special. I hope we'll see Hideo in a real match someday. He still never had a match since his arrival. It was an okay segment. 

- The Hey Arnold line caught me by surprise. Man, these two are hilarious. Can't wait to see Carmella with them, I'm sure these three together are gonna be a riot.

- Sasha and Becky's match was good. Everytime I see the new Becky, I always think back of her stupid debut gimmick and I'm so glad they just CTRL+ALT+DELETED that without any mention of it anymore. She has to stop screaming though, but I like her fierce attitude. Sasha's always great. Her finisher is so good.

- Main-event was okay. Glad to see my hometown guy Sami Zayn still so over with the NXT crowd. His selling is awesome, always feel like he's legit getting destroyed.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Can someone please explain that Hey Arnold joke to me? I don't understand it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just an American thing I suppose. I didn't get it either.


----------



## Oxidamus

Do y'all really think Enzo is bad in ring? I think he's pretty good, considering _he's playing his character and he's not meant to be good in ring_. That is so obvious, how don't you see it?


----------



## p862011

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Can someone please explain that Hey Arnold joke to me? I don't understand it.


:|

















did you never watch hey arnold? tons of guys here grew up in the 90's and this was one of those shows we grew up with


----------



## Jingoro

Oxi said:


> Do y'all really think Enzo is bad in ring? I think he's pretty good, considering _he's playing his character and he's not meant to be good in ring_. That is so obvious, how don't you see it?


i've never gotten that's what his thing is supposed to be. are you sure about that? even if that's part of his gimmick, does that mean he's excused from wrestling in shitty to mediocre matches every time? that's why everyone says he can't wrestle. unless he becomes a manager, i don't see how he can join the main roster.


----------



## Oxidamus

Jingoro said:


> i've never gotten that's what his thing is supposed to be. are you sure about that? even if that's part of his gimmick, does that mean he's excused from wrestling in shitty to mediocre matches every time? that's why everyone says he can't wrestle. unless he becomes a manager, i don't see how he can join the main roster.


He's not wrestling shitty matches, he gets a false offence and gets his ass whipped. It has happened in almost every match of his, usually Cass has to save him.
It's obvious because in the video with Carmella he got dropkicked out of the ring by her. Plus the commentary always mention how Cass is the guy saving him all the time.


----------



## Panzer

Did anyone notice that the crowd was intentionally being quiet throughout the Itami match? Like the way crowds can be silent in Japanese wrestling crowds. I thought it was just some ignorant attempt at showing respect to Itami for some reason or another.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The whole Itami/Viktor match and aftermath was poorly done. Itami's facial expressions were good though, but all in all, poorly executed angle.


----------



## Bfo4jd

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I'm certain Itami fucked something up when he catapulted over the turnbuckle. It was his first taping, and the ring size being so different puts his muscle memory off. He still showed more expression during the Funaki beating than Reigns has his entire career.
> 
> Becky is the opposite of Cahrlotte. *Where Charlotte is the boring, average in the ring, haggard looking chick who is the champ*, Becky is the overacting, decent in the ring, pretty fucking hot chick who is jobbing. Weird.
> 
> And Titus, as much as I find him funny, doesn't have the moveset to carry a match that long. The dude used like five scoop slams in that much. That's too many. Maybe if he set stuff up with it, but he didn't. Finish weren't bad though.
> 
> Give Big Cass a medal for the Hey Arnold line.
> 
> 4/10



You serious bro?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

p862011 said:


> :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you never watch hey arnold? tons of guys here grew up in the 90's and this was one of those shows we grew up with


I didn't even know that show existed. Thanks for the explanation.



Oxi said:


> Do y'all really think Enzo is bad in ring? I think he's pretty good, considering _he's playing his character and he's not meant to be good in ring_. That is so obvious, how don't you see it?


His flaws in the ring have nothing to do with his character. You can tell by the way he bumps and sells, how he kicks out of pins, how he executes moves. And you can also tell he's not very athletic.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Hey Arnold was on Nickelodeon back in the 90s. Used to watch it all the time. That Halloween ghost train still gives me nightmares!
Not the best episode on nxt but if that was last of the takings I can put it down to burnout and hope next weeks is better.


----------



## Bearodactyl

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Hey Arnold was on Nickelodeon back in the 90s. Used to watch it all the time. That Halloween ghost train still gives me nightmares!
> Not the best episode on nxt but if that was last of the takings I can put it down to burnout and hope next weeks is better.


It indeed was. Next week, Carmella in ring debut :banderas:banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Oxidamus

_YOU SHOULDA NEVER STEPPED OFF *THE STOOP*_


Honestly if people still think Cass isn't at least just SLIGHTLY underneath Enzo when it comes to MIC SKILLZ you got another thing coming.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> His flaws in the ring have nothing to do with his character. You can tell by the way he bumps and sells, how he kicks out of pins, how he executes moves. And you can also tell he's not very athletic.


Never really paid too much attention to that. I'll check it out in his next match.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

p862011 said:


> :|
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> did you never watch hey arnold? tons of guys here grew up in the 90's and this was one of those shows we grew up with


Who is that, Helga's lost brother??? :lol

On a more serious note is it just me or was the crowd really unusually silent in the latest episode of NXT?

I think even Riley referred to this during the Victor vs. Hideo match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They were probably tired. It was the last set of tapings. Next NXT episode should have a much louder Full Sail crowd.


----------



## thaimasker

WWE desperately needs people that cut memorable promos that you'll watch more than once and to me enzo is the only one in the WWE who does that. 
of course he isn't a great wrestler but thats to be expected with how new he is to wrestling and how little time he has been given to put on anything other than a squash match.
He debuted may 22nd 2013, broke his leg in nov and was out for 8 whole months


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Pretty damn good show this week.

Opener, Corbin VS Jobber with an interesting haircut, was about eight seconds long. I understand the want for the Corbin to seem dominant, but he's going to need to show more than two moves eventually. The jobber I've never seen before, who is he?

The Zayn promo was good, and Tyson was solid as well. A little humor on both sides.

Dragons/THICK was alright. Sin cara's finish was cool and unique. Murphy's suplex counter to Kalisto was awesome. I'd rather see Team Thick than Jordan and dillinger.

Becky/Lady boredom proved something. Anyone who thinks Charlotte is even a capable diva needs to watch this. Becky has sort of changed my view the last couple weeks. Girl has some ring talent, and shows personality, but tends to overact a little. Hot as fuck too. Charlotte on the other hand gets no reaction other than tribute to her father, sells half heartedly, and runs on rest holds.

Ascension promo was good. Konor tries to force his intensity, which makes it a little cringey, but there is talent there.

Enzo/Cass VS Legionaires ended as soon as it started. I'm not sure if they're splitting up the legionaires or what, I hope they don't. Their attire is always great, and Lefort is so underrated. 

Carmella/Blue pants was basically a diva squash, which was alright. Carmella has a great finisher, and a crazy ass body. Plus, more personality than ninety percent of wrestlers do on the main roster. I hope she does well.

Neville's promo was alright. It's good to see that NXT has helped him. I have no clue why titus is getting a title shot though.

Main event was damn good. Kidd and Zayn have a lot of chemistry together. A couple of good spots as well. Kidd's counter into the sharpshooter was gorgeous. Great finish that Zayn deserved. solid 3 stars.

Overall? 7/10. Nothing outstanding, alot good, nothing dreadful apart from the fact that the least talented diva on the show is champ. Fire Charlotte, she brings nothing to the show. Since Rawley is injured, just release him like they did with steamboat. I need more Regal.


----------



## Oxidamus

I can't be bothered with a new thread, but who do you guys think should have had the NXT championship already? I just responded to a post on Adam Rose saying that BBR should go back and watch Leo Kruger, then realised he was probably THE TOP GUY who should have had an NXT title reign.

Pls responds.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I think Zayn should have won it off Bo last year. Breeze can wait a while longer. Honestly I'd be happy with a transitional Tyson Kidd reign too.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Couple of thoughts:

- Absolutely love the lighting of Baron Corbin's entrance. Really adds to the vibe of his character. I hope things like this will translate over to the main roster. The audience's initial impression relies heavily on entrances, and I hope they go all out on the presentation with the NXT guys once they reach the main roster.

- Seeing Sin Cara completely half-ass the "LUCHA! LUCHA!" arm movements will never not be hilarious to me. Loving his new finisher though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

They should give Corbin the motorcycle for his entrance too.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Wow! Carmella's theme is a *blatant* rip off of Iggy Azalea's "Fancy."


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Oxi said:


> I can't be bothered with a new thread, but who do you guys think should have had the NXT championship already? I just responded to a post on Adam Rose saying that BBR should go back and watch Leo Kruger, then realised he was probably THE TOP GUY who should have had an NXT title reign.
> 
> Pls responds.


Leo Kruger would've been an amazing heel champ and much more believable than Bo or Neville as a guy who would and could do whatever it takes to keep the title. If not him then Graves. Sadly tragedy would strike down the careers of the last 2 "true" heels


----------



## Joshi Judas

I really miss Corey Graves. Just when he was starting to grow on me :jose


----------



## p862011

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Thoughts this week.
> 
> Pretty damn good show this week.
> 
> Opener, Corbin VS Jobber with an interesting haircut, was about eight seconds long. I understand the want for the Corbin to seem dominant, but he's going to need to show more than two moves eventually. The jobber I've never seen before, who is he?
> 
> The Zayn promo was good, and Tyson was solid as well. A little humor on both sides.
> 
> Dragons/THICK was alright. Sin cara's finish was cool and unique. Murphy's suplex counter to Kalisto was awesome. I'd rather see Team Thick than Jordan and dillinger.
> 
> Becky/Lady boredom proved something. Anyone who thinks Charlotte is even a capable diva needs to watch this. Becky has sort of changed my view the last couple weeks. Girl has some ring talent, and shows personality, but tends to overact a little. Hot as fuck too. Charlotte on the other hand gets no reaction other than tribute to her father, sells half heartedly, and runs on rest holds.
> 
> Ascension promo was good. Konor tries to force his intensity, which makes it a little cringey, but there is talent there.
> 
> Enzo/Cass VS Legionaires ended as soon as it started. I'm not sure if they're splitting up the legionaires or what, I hope they don't. Their attire is always great, and Lefort is so underrated.
> 
> Carmella/Blue pants was basically a diva squash, which was alright. Carmella has a great finisher, and a crazy ass body. Plus, more personality than ninety percent of wrestlers do on the main roster. I hope she does well.
> 
> Neville's promo was alright. It's good to see that NXT has helped him. I have no clue why titus is getting a title shot though.
> 
> Main event was damn good. Kidd and Zayn have a lot of chemistry together. A couple of good spots as well. Kidd's counter into the sharpshooter was gorgeous. Great finish that Zayn deserved. solid 3 stars.
> 
> Overall? 7/10. Nothing outstanding, alot good, nothing dreadful apart from the fact that the least talented diva on the show is champ. Fire Charlotte, she brings nothing to the show. Since Rawley is injured, just release him like they did with steamboat. I need more Regal.


another week and another Jerichoholic274 Charlotte Bashing


----------



## RiverFenix

Corbin has said in interviews that he wants to ride a motor cycle out as part of his entrance. He wrestled Elias Samson this week.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Corbin has said in interviews that he wants to ride a motor cycle out as part of his entrance. He wrestled Elias Samson this week.


I hope he doesn't. It's too much


----------



## Morrison17

I would prefer to see Charlotte vs. Becky in the main event of HiaC over matches that are announced.
Girls did great job.

First time heard Becky talking. That voice, well, wow/


----------



## x78

^ You'd really rather see Charlotte vs Becky Lynch than Ambrose vs Rollins inside HIAC? :|

Here is Carmella's theme BTW:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

x78 said:


> ^ You'd really rather see Charlotte vs Becky Lynch than Ambrose vs Rollins inside HIAC? :|
> 
> Here is Carmella's theme BTW:


I would and I don't even have any particular affinity towards Charlotte or Becky, I'm just that bored by this never ending feud and it's 40 billion run ins


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Oxi said:


> I can't be bothered with a new thread, but who do you guys think should have had the NXT championship already? I just responded to a post on Adam Rose saying that BBR should go back and watch Leo Kruger, then realised he was probably THE TOP GUY who should have had an NXT title reign.
> 
> Pls responds.


Bray Wyatt, timing was the issue I guess. I know some feel his character doesn't really lend itself to chasing a title but I always thought he could use one as a symbol for the change he wants to see in the world.



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Corbin has said in interviews that he wants to ride a motor cycle out as part of his entrance. He wrestled Elias Samson this week.


I've heard him say that too. I think he mentioned the American Badass Undertaker entrance, very cool. Maybe the size of the NXT arena is why he hasn't done it yet. He should bust it out for the next special if they can.

Kidd/Zayn this week :mark: IN!


----------



## JamesK

Just watched the new episode.. I am already tired of Corbin's matches.. Let him have a match to see what he can do...


----------



## blackholeson

They could just have him arrive to the NXT arena with his motorcycle, and have it shown when arrives. They don't need to have him come down the ring on a motorcycle.


----------



## Mr. I

Good episode today. They do good jobs being creative with entrances, Baron Corbin's new one with the spotlights is neat.


----------



## Necramonium

Did not like Carmella's debut that much, it was way to short, i think like, 3/5 moves before Blue Pants tapped out? I think i saw more moves from Carmella in that promo last week were Regal was looking at her so she got a 'tryout'. Now that i think of it, that pretty much almost was the same match! Because the girl that was Blue Pants was also the one tapping out in that promo!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Great episode all around again. Baron Corbin has truckloads of charisma. Lucha Dragons are gelling well. Tyson Kidd continues to impress and Zayn's road to redemption has begun.

The one I was most impressed by this week though, was Becky Lynch. Excellent showing, guiding Charlotte to a solid match. And that backstage segment with Sasha was real interesting, reminiscent of Summer Rae getting inside Sasha's head all the way back. Really excited to see more of her. And by god is Becky jacked :banderas


And of course, Enzo and Big Cass introducing Blue Pants :lmao :lmao


----------



## Joshi Judas

JamesK said:


> Just watched the new episode.. I am already tired of Corbin's matches.. Let him have a match to see what he can do...



He doesn't need to at this point. Let him catch on more, let us get to know more about his character and THEN he can enter into a feud against someone and have a longer match.

Rushing things doesn't help. Have some patience. How can you be tired of a 20 second match lol, it's not like it's a chore to sit through. It's super quick.


----------



## Doink4life

The only thing I didnt like was the Mojo bit, Im just not a fan, and a feud with Breeze will only hurt Breeze.


----------



## RiverFenix

Is Becky a legit rawker chick? Fans will sniff out a phony a mile away - Lita was legit. 

Corbin vs Dempsey is a feud I want to see. Have Bull being a bully after a match, call out anybody in the back to step-up sorta deal. Cue up the Corbin music and bam! crowd erupts.


----------



## HOJO

Carmella's theme is horrendous


----------



## Mr. I

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Is Becky a legit rawker chick? Fans will sniff out a phony a mile away - Lita was legit.
> 
> Corbin vs Dempsey is a feud I want to see. Have Bull being a bully after a match, call out anybody in the back to step-up sorta deal. Cue up the Corbin music and bam! crowd erupts.


She does seem to like rock and punk, going by her twitter.


----------



## The True Believer

Who is that ring announcer that announced the Lucha Dragons? He reminds me of David Penzer. Wish he was on RAW instead of Eden. enaldo

EDIT: So it's Byron Saxton. Cool.


----------



## Romangirl252

Another good tonight...both divas match were great...I love Buron...main event was great...glad sami won the match


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Aaron S. said:


> Carmella's theme is horrendous


Everything about her is horrendous. Easily my least favorite diva already.

Becky Lynch stole the show and Charlotte could barely keep up with her. She'll be running the place soon once Charlotte gets called up and she starts having longer matches.


----------



## HHHGame78

Aaron S. said:


> Carmella's theme is horrendous


It's a "Fancy" knock off for sure. Listened to it on youtube, it's not that bad after you hear it more clearly.


----------



## x78

Commentary was really poor this week, they struggled to get any of the major points across. Rich Brennan is nowhere near dominant or assertive enough as play-by-play and Renee was her usual self, talking a lot but not actually saying anything of value and distracting from the product. Listening to commentary as weak as this honestly makes you appreciate Michael Cole, which is something I never thought I'd say.

Really struggling to understand the mentality of someone who likes Becky Lynch and dislikes Carmella, but whatever. At least Becky didn't scream or do any other ridiculous overacting during her match this week and the whole rawk thing didn't seem quite as forced. It's still awkward though, and TBH this is one occasion where I'd be fine for a performer to not have a defined gimmick and just get by on enthusiasm and ring work, which is clearly what Becky is good at.


----------



## obby

Thought the show was good. Actually didn't mind Renee on commentary, and Mojo Rawley cut a somewhat decent promo. Huh.

Thought the missed a golden opportunity with Kidd coming out in the Zayn shirt, though. Should've been a kiss ass weasel considering Zayn winning the title would directly benefit him.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on Tonight's episode: 

- Baron Corbin kills another victim. I like the squashes they are giving him and I like that the4 fans are accepting of it. I hope he can actually work because he's got a look and already has intrigue with his character. 

- Loved Sami's promo and his back and forth with Kidd was good too. 

- Lucha Dragons Vs. Team Thick was a nice little showcase for the champs while their opposition got to shine a bit too. 

- Mojo Rawley doing an injury angle and feuding with Breeze is fine as long as they actually have Mojo sell the injury for a length period. None of this John Cena Gets-Slammed-Through-a-Spotlight-That-Explodes and comes back the next night with a stumble bullshit. 

- I like Becky Lynch and she looked good against Charlotte again. I don't think I've seen her win a match though. It would be nice if they did something substantial with her. 

- So Marcus' hair hasn't grown back since Takeover 2? The split of the Legionaires was adequately done. Enzo & Cass' comedy bit with "Blue Pants" and setting up Carmella's tryout match was funny. They actually got Blue Pants over by accident, lol. And Carmella's quick match actually seemed to go well. 

- Wow, Neville had a good promo! That is the best he's sounded on the stick. 

- Tyson Vs. Zayn was a nice match and a good main event to the show. It was nice to have Zayn rebound from his big loss last week and hopefully they keep him moving on up until he gets his one on one shot against Neville. 

Good build up, good matches, and some fun made for another solid NXT episode!


----------



## fiddlecastro

KINGPIN said:


> Who is that ring announcer that announced the Lucha Dragons? He reminds me of David Penzer. Wish he was on RAW instead of Eden. enaldo
> 
> EDIT: So it's Byron Saxton. Cool.


:agree: He's a million times better than Eden. Definitely reminds me of Penzer. He should be on RAW.


----------



## Londrick

Regal :zayn3


----------



## Joshi Judas

Carmella was fine for her debut honestly. What else were you guys expecting from such a short squash? Got room to improve definitely.

Becky was great this week. Looked aggressive, called a good match and seems to be getting more comfortable. The potential storyline with Sasha has me intrigued.

I saw the international version and it didn't have the Neville or Rawley promos. Gonna catch the US version soon.


----------



## Doink4life

i was thinking the same thing on marcus, its been a month now, hair would of grown back.


----------



## DoubtGin

Baron Corbin vs. Elias Sampson: Another squash match, nothing to say. Corbin is really charismatic and I hope he gets a feud at the next tapings. *DUD*
Zayn/Kidd promo: Liked Zayns part in the beginning and his exchange with Kidd was great. Both looked rather comfortable on the mic.
Kalisto/Sin Cara vs. Murphy/Blake: Good little match, the DDT countered into a suplex was sweet. Fast-paced and short as it should be and the finisher? by Sin Cara was awesome. ***1/4*
Charlotte vs. Becky Lynch: Really solid match, Lynch looked great and obviously Charlotte did as well. The former should just drop that howling, but I'm impressed by her.***1/2*
Ascension promo: short and nothing to write about
Enzo Amore/Big Cass vs. Sylvester Lefort/Marcus Louis: The split was done well, but sadly we got no match before.
Leva Bates vs. Carmella: Big Cass/Enzo were amazing announcing the match :lmao. I really liked the short buildup to Carmella's debut, gives her some importance. Match wasn't good but it was just her debut. *DUD*
Sasha Banks/Becky Lynch backstage segment: Becky Lynch turn incoming.
Sami Zayn vs. Tyson Kidd: Zayn's Road to Redemption is starting this week :mark:. It was a good match, MOTN, but I preferred the Neville/Kidd match a great deal over this. Still, this will most likely be the start of Neville/Zayn. ***3/4*

Good show.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just an observation: Becky Lynch has the thickest Irish accent I've ever heard :lol Hope she tones it down in the future, but otherwise a great showing from her all around this episode.


----------



## Bearodactyl

RAVEN said:


> Carmella was fine for her debut honestly. What else were you guys expecting from such a short squash? Got room to improve definitely.
> 
> Becky was great this week. Looked aggressive, called a good match and seems to be getting more comfortable. The potential storyline with Sasha has me intrigued.
> 
> I saw the international version and it didn't have the Neville or Rawley promos. Gonna catch the US version soon.


Am I seriously the only one that finds it amusing the former hairdresser wins by modified head scissors? :duck

But as much as I'm looking forward to Carmella getting a real match sometime soon and getting to see how much she's improved since last I saw her in-ring, props today have to go to Becky. I was VERY worried she'd be going the Kendall Skye route after her first couple of tv matches, but she seems to finally be adapting to the *overused term incoming* "WWE Style" (I always thaught she still felt very indy somehow, not sure how else to explain it). She still has to tone it down a tiny bit to hit my personal sweetspot, but tonight was definitely the best match I've seen of her down in NXT. Hope she keeps it up. Also very happy she finally got to say something in that backstage skit. Bout damn time.

Didn't see those promos either btw so thanks for the heads up, gonna have to get my Network on later to check that out.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Good showing this week. Lots of focus on the women too which I can't really complain about as the women in nxt are head and shoulders above the main roster divas. Makes me sad seeing Paige, Summer and Emma up there struggling along, bring them all back to nxt I say and have a cracking women's division. On that subject, what's the deal with carmella? She got a wrestling background or is she a "total diva" in training?

Baron Corbin needs to get himself a good match. Squashes will only go so far and I don't think he has one on this taping so it's December before any potential match for him that isn't a squash. Could wear thin!

Zayn better win at the next special. I can't see it being held of till mania, be it the night before or a title match at mania itself. I can't see fans holding out that long.... Who knows though. They already done triple threat so I suppose a screw job could happen to prolong another special.

As for Marcus he can rock the bald crazy guy gimmick.


----------



## normal situation

Notes for this week

Elias Samson is the most ridiculously biblical wrestling name ever. Fitting for someone who used to wrestle as "Heavy Metal Jesus". Baron Corbin continues to impress me. I don't have a problem with the squash matches, they don't last too long and make Corbin look like a legit beast. I do like the idea of entering a mini feud with Bull Dempsey for Takeover 3.

Sami Zayn sounded all right during his promo, but Tyson Kidd tho :bow Kidd was on another level. Funny to think that Kidd was a generic, personality devoid babyface just a few months ago.

Lucha Dragons vs Team Thick lmao) was fun, and both teams came off well. The real question coming out of this is why was Alex Riley talking to Blake/Murphy about how thick they are?

Becky Lynch vs Charlotte was a good showing for Becky. Hopefully she's able to start winning some people over going forward. 

Just a really minor note, I wasn't a fan of Enzo and Cass's having to go back and reuse old material at first, but the fact that they reused it for a reason for later on made it better. 

With Carmella, she's definitely fairly green, it seems. There were a lot of little things during the match that bugged me, but considering it was Carmella's debut tv match, plus it wasn't really that long of a match, I'll let it slide. That finisher is wonderful tho, continuing the trend of awesome NXT women submissions.

That Sasha/Becky segment. SYMBOLIC.

Zayn vs Kidd was a great match. Kidd's sharpshooter reversals during the last couple matches have been awesome. I really want the next NXT live special to be called NXT Redemption. Please?


----------



## Bearodactyl

TakerBourneAgain said:


> Good showing this week. Lots of focus on the women too which I can't really complain about as the women in nxt are head and shoulders above the main roster divas. Makes me sad seeing Paige, Summer and Emma up there struggling along, bring them all back to nxt I say and have a cracking women's division. On that subject, what's the deal with carmella? *She got a wrestling background or is she a "total diva" in training*?
> 
> Baron Corbin needs to get himself a good match. Squashes will only go so far and I don't think he has one on this taping so it's December before any potential match for him that isn't a squash. Could wear thin!
> 
> Zayn better win at the next special. I can't see it being held of till mania, be it the night before or a title match at mania itself. I can't see fans holding out that long.... Who knows though. They already done triple threat so I suppose a screw job could happen to prolong another special.
> 
> As for Marcus he can rock the bald crazy guy gimmick.


Both? She's second generation (her dad was Paul van Dale, who wrestled in the WWF in the early nineties, not to great succes I think) but this is her first personal stint in the wrestling world, which I guess is what you were actually asking. She's a former NE Patriot cheerleader as well as a former Laker Girl, and does a lot of charity work. But she's new to the in ring stuff, think she got picked up by the WWE a short while after the EvaMarie/JoJo/Lana group but I could be wrong, not writing a biography here


----------



## Mr. I

RAVEN said:


> Just an observation: Becky Lynch has the thickest Irish accent I've ever heard :lol Hope she tones it down in the future, but otherwise a great showing from her all around this episode.


Her real accent is lighter, she is exaggerating it, like Sheamus does, or Prince Devitt (who barely has an accent) did in NJPW.


----------



## Joshi Judas

I loved how the Sasha/Becky segment mirrored Summer/Sasha. Heel turn incoming and with Becky's aggressive style, I think she'd make a great heel.


Tyson Kidd asking why Breeze would have Nattie's number and that he has to check on his cats :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## RiverFenix

I assume that the hair removal goop that was dumped on Marcus Louis is supposed to have permanently killed off his hair follicles or something.


----------



## p862011

what about that tyson chicken chant lol


----------



## HHHGame78

^ Yeah they've been using that chant for a while now.


----------



## Geeee

x78 said:


> ^ You'd really rather see Charlotte vs Becky Lynch than Ambrose vs Rollins inside HIAC? :|
> 
> Here is Carmella's theme BTW:


This is a WCW level rip-off lol.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Did WWE sign Leva Bates (blue pants) or was that just a one-off?


----------



## Bearodactyl

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Did WWE sign Leva Bates (blue pants) or was that just a one-off?


A one-off if I remember correctly..


----------



## Oxidamus

Yea that's a crazy rip off theme, but it's pretty good for a WWE theme tbh. Good rip off even.


----------



## Jof

Fun show. Who's the blue pants? she looked cute. Is Carmella suppose to be a rip-off of Maryse? she can't wrestle for shit in any case.

And what's with Becky Lynch's voice? Dis-Kos-tin...very deep and manly voice.


----------



## x78

Jof said:


> Is Carmella suppose to be a rip-off of Maryse? she can't wrestle for shit in any case.


How is she in ANY WAY similar to Maryse, and why have you passed judgment on her ring ability after a perfectly good match that lasted literally 30 seconds?


----------



## Jof

Her post match antics seemed very similar to that of Maryse. 

Extremely sloppy 30 secs.


----------



## Mr. I

Jof said:


> Fun show. Who's the blue pants? she looked cute. Is Carmella suppose to be a rip-off of Maryse? she can't wrestle for shit in any case.
> 
> And what's with Becky Lynch's voice? Dis-Kos-tin...very deep and manly voice.


I'm glad you managed to determine Carmella's wrestling ability from that 30 second squash match. Also, yes, the blonde French Canadian is definitely exactly the same as the Mob Wife character.
Becky has a husky voice. You've never heard one before? Not all women sound like they're on helium.



Jof said:


> Her post match antics seemed very similar to that of Maryse.
> 
> Extremely sloppy 30 secs.


What was "sloppy" about it? Was there an issue with the story? Poor psychology? Bad positioning? Questionable selling? Inconsistent booking? Surely all these things should be incredibly apparent in a 30 second match, the most complex of matches.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Which song is the Carmella theme ripping off?


----------



## Waffelz

x78 said:


> How is she in ANY WAY similar to Maryse, and why have you passed judgment on her ring ability after a perfectly good match that lasted literally 30 seconds?


"Perfectly good"?


----------



## x78

Waffelz said:


> "Perfectly good"?


Yeah, there were no botches, no obvious mistakes, the match was fine. I don't even know why you would want to waste time analyzing or critiquing a 30 second Divas squash match but whatever.


----------



## TakerBourneAgain

Bearodactyl said:


> Both? She's second generation (her dad was Paul van Dale, who wrestled in the WWF in the early nineties, not to great succes I think) but this is her first personal stint in the wrestling world, which I guess is what you were actually asking. She's a former NE Patriot cheerleader as well as a former Laker Girl, and does a lot of charity work. But she's new to the in ring stuff, think she got picked up by the WWE a short while after the EvaMarie/JoJo/Lana group but I could be wrong, not writing a biography here


Yea just don't know anything about her so wondered if anyone knew if she was for example an ex underwear model hired as eye candy or did she have potential, hired from indies, used to wrestle years ago etc...
Thanks for clarifying


----------



## Sarcasm1

I really like Corbin's entrance. The motorcycle thing can come later, as I think the entrance looks better with him walking alone to the ring with the lights on him.

Becky/Charlotte- decent match but we seen it every other week. Good backstage segment between Becky and Sasha. The boss should really get the belt soon. She is easily the most rounded diva they have. Best on the stick and possibly in the ring as well.

Carmella's debut was kind of underwhelming. Heck it seems like Enzo/Cass put blue pants over more than Carmella.

Tyson/Zayn- good segment between the two especially from Kidd. Good match between the two which was expected.


----------



## december_blue

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Which song is the Carmella theme ripping off?


Fancy by Iggy Azaela


----------



## CruelAngel77

First of all, Tyson Chicken is delicious. Have you tried the Honey Barbeque Tyson Chicken Kidd?


----------



## p862011

anyone else impressed by Buddy Murphy never seen him before and he looked great imo


----------



## RiverFenix

Jof said:


> Who's the blue pants? she looked cute.


Indie worker Leva Bates.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I think this may have been the best NXT episode to date. This was the first time I watched a wrestling tv show from beginning to end without fast-forwarding since the post-Wrestlemania Raw. All the live segments were good and the only thing that was bad was that Ascension promo, they really shouldn't let them cut promos as they're much more valuable as dark, mysterious characters.

- Really liked Baron Corbin's new entrance. Good, creative camera work on it and it fits his character.
- Excellent promo by Sami and Tyson Kidd. If you had told me a year a ago that one day I would enjoy Tyson Kidd's mic work I would have said you were crazy but that day has indeed arrived, Tyson was extremely entertaining here and the banter between the two was great. As things stand right now I'd vote for Tyson Kidd in the Most Improved award. x78, I'd love to hear you say that Sami is a bad promo because that gets more ridiculous by the week. He's one of the best babyface promos in the entire roster, Cena wished he came off this likable and natural. Sami Zayn is a franchise wrestler, I know he'll never become the top guy but I actually think he could pull it off, ratings and buyrates aside of course, which are still to be determined.
- I'm a fan of the Lucha Dragons but I wish they would stop doing the lucha chant which comes off as very contrived. They're an excellent team who would have no problem fitting in on Raw right now though. Didn't Kalisto do a dance routine with some glow sticks? I think they would be better off doing something like that than that corny chant. Murphy and Blake look like an indie tag-team but they were good. Reminded me of a tag-team from the early 90's. Some potential there.
- I'm finally on the Charlotte bandwagon. It took a while because I don't like 2014 Ric Flair and his antics but she's very good and it's undeniable. I just wish she would debut without WWE making any sort of reference to her father. Then in the future they could reveal she's actually Ric Flair's daughter and I think that would be better for her career. Crowds will probably start wooing as soon as she debuts so it's probably a very unlikely scenario. Becky seems like a better than average worker but I just can't get into her. She looks great and has a really good body but her entire act comes off as very forced. It is a huge improvement over her irish gimmick though so at least that's a positive. That Sasha Banks segment was almost the same thing NXT did a year ago with Summer Rae and Sasha when she began her heel turn, I wonder if that was intentional or not.
- Glad to see Marcus Louis getting some focus. Excited to see what he becomes as I sense he could be really good if used correctly.
- Enzo and Cassady are gold. They could be doing this exact same schtick on Raw and be over as hell right now. Don't have anything to say about Carmella other than that she looks really good and the Maryse comparisions are not inappropriate at all as their mannerisms are very similar.
- Zayn/Kidd was really good. Really good psychology throughout, which should not come as a surprise to anyone who's been watching Sami Zayn matches for more than a few weeks. I don't watch Japan stuff and I fast-forward Raw a lot but Sami Zayn has to be a top 5 wrestler worldwide. From the active guys, I can't think of many guys better than him all-around (Ambrose, Orton, Lesnar are the only ones who come up off the top of my head).

Once again, an excellent show. This is what a wrestling show is supposed to look like.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

What's up with Corbin? I see no charisma at all. 0. Am I missing something or am I correct in assuming he's really boring (aside from a cool theme)?

Loved the women's match, mostly because Lynch got in a ton of offense and she really came off as a powerful face. I still think Charlotte is the best diva in WWE right now. Total package imo. I an't understand Lynch's accent. :grande 

Enzo & Cass match was almost repetitive shit again, but Sylvester getting beat down saved it and made it good. OUI! OUI! OUI! Bada Bing! Hottest Chick in the Ring! :lol 

Carmella is the hottest diva on the roster right now. Good debut too. Wasn't crazy exciting, but went well; the build up over the last few weeks helped out. 


Here's what I really didn't like:

- YIKES at Ascension promo.
- Main Event...again. ok.


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> x78, I'd love to hear you say that Sami is a bad promo because that gets more ridiculous by the week.


I don't think I've ever said that? I'll be honest, I skipped that segment because I'm extremely bored of both guys, but Zayn has always been a solid speaker who can get his point across pretty effectively. He's just not very interesting.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-Corbin's lighting is B.A.
-That "lucha, lucha" shit ruins an otherwise excellent theme and entrance plus you can tell Hunicara doesn't like doing it 
-Wes Blake has made an impression on me Buddy Murphy hasn't, let's hope these boys can talk 
-Can somebody get Becky some damn ritalin and sit her bitch ass down, she's an intriguing talent but being a female Mojo Rawley is wearing thin quickly but she at least cut her grunting and roaring by about 20% 
-I've accepted that eventually Zo and Cass are going to run out of things to say but if they can tweak them a bit like with "1 dime" they'll never get old
-Carmella's music is an abomination but I meant it when I said if she was as good as Aksana in the ring then I was fully on board the Carmella train and a shit ass theme won't change that
-Lol did they replace Devin and Veronica with their blond lovechild?
-Neville is improving at promos but given his accent and complete lack of charisma I still don't see him getting very far. 
-Becky is so much hotter in profile. BFFs the sequel?
-Im ready for some heat for this one but I don't know how anyone could *objectively* say Sami Zayn is better than Tyson Kidd and I believe Kidd *deserves* just as much if not more than what's coming to Zayn.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I feel like Corbin is an anti-Mojo. He comes out all quiet and dark, then does a few moves to squash his opponent. He does the opposite of everything I dislike about Mojo.

I would hope they feud because opposites attract.


----------



## Londrick

Carmella = future top diva. 



Spoiler



Supposedly the match she has next week or the week after with Emma is good. Can't wait :mark:


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Any match that I plan to watch with my pants off is guaranteed to be pretty good.


----------



## obby

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> What's up with Corbin? I see no charisma at all. 0. Am I missing something or am I correct in assuming he's really boring (aside from a cool theme)?


I agree to an extent. It's too early to judge, but that expression on his face just makes him look lost more than anything else.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -That "lucha, lucha" shit ruins an otherwise excellent theme and entrance plus you can tell Hunicara doesn't like doing it


It's such horseshit. It was originally a great chant that organically carried over from PWG etc., but they've run it in to the fucking ground with this awful music that forces them to do the thing every forty seconds and completely kills it for the live audience. I think Sin Cara's music is badass, too, so why they switched from that is beyond me.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -Im ready for some heat for this one but I don't know how anyone could *objectively* say Sami Zayn is better than Tyson Kidd and I believe Kidd *deserves* just as much if not more than what's coming to Zayn.


Zayn is better than Kidd at everything AFAIC. Not even a knock on Kidd, they just aren't in the same league.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> I think this may have been the best NXT episode to date. This was the first time I watched a wrestling tv show from beginning to end without fast-forwarding since the post-Wrestlemania Raw. All the live segments were good and the only thing that was bad was that Ascension promo, they really shouldn't let them cut promos as they're much more valuable as dark, mysterious characters.


Show from two weeks ago was way better imo.


----------



## A.M.

p862011 said:


> anyone else impressed by Buddy Murphy never seen him before and he looked great imo


Yeah. I was impressed too. He seems to have good in-ring abilities, great look, etc.


----------



## NormanSmiley

https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0NHLwKIYAAI66w.jpg

Looks like Hideo changed his attire up a bit.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Corbin is definitely charismatic. Unbelievable screen presence and carries himself like a BAMF. When he's on the screen, you pay attention only to him. That's a rare quality.

What's with people getting sick of squash matches this early? Give it time. We don't need everyone to have 20 minute clinics this early.


----------



## p862011

NormanSmiley said:


> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/B0NHLwKIYAAI66w.jpg
> 
> Looks like Hideo changed his attire up a bit.


so he went form boxers to gym shorts lol

his ring attire sucks should go back to his old look


----------



## SOSheamus

Does anyone else not like Carmella paired with Enzo and Big Cass. She just didnt seem to fit on this episode. Her character/ attitude I didn't think came across that likeable considering she's being paired with two of the most likeable and charismatic guys on NXT.

Not a slight on whether she's gonna be good enough in the ring or whatever she does in the future. I'm just not sure her being with Enzo and Cass is gonna translate well on nxt tv.


----------



## RiverFenix

Carmella is playing the typical "Jersey Princess" and I agree that's a heel gimmick and wholly unlikable. I mean Ol' Blue Pants was getting cheered/chanted during the brief match for a reason.


----------



## RiverFenix

p862011 said:


> so he went form boxers to gym shorts lol
> 
> his ring attire sucks should go back to his old look


At least he appears to be slimming down a bit, as he was a bit soft/pudgy on his debut. But I agree he needs better gear than he's been given - I wonder if it's a case of the powers that be trying to hide what they believe to be "chicken legs" (by wwe standards) given he's had baggy boxers and now baggy longer gym shorts.


----------



## x78

They'll probably turn Carmella after a while. She's working as a heel on house shows.


----------



## CruelAngel77

I think we are close to Fergal Devitt's debut next week. aka Pretty boy Shaemus.

I kinda like that Carmella acts like a bitch. It's a cold opposite to fun loving goofs Enzo and Cass and makes for a unique dynamic. Honestly E & BC don't need a Carmella to get over, but her dumping them for a heel tag team down the line that she feels is better and costing them matches for her new boys would fit her manipulative personality, and really make this angle bloom between the three of them.

But never mind all that. I gotta go check on my cats. *FACT* 10/10


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

CruelAngel77 said:


> I think we are close to Fergal Devitt's debut next week. aka Pretty boy Shaemus.
> 
> I kinda like that Carmella acts like a bitch. It's a cold opposite to fun loving goofs Enzo and Cass and makes for a unique dynamic. Honestly E & BC don't need a Carmella to get over, but her dumping them for a heel tag team down the line that she feels is better and costing them matches for her new boys would fit her manipulative personality, and really make this angle bloom between the three of them.
> 
> But never mind all that. I gotta go check on my cats. *FACT* 10/10


Lol I feel like "I gotta check on my cats" should be the permanent way to end all confrontations from now on. 

Guy 1: :cuss: "the next time I see you Ima kick yo ass! Now, I gotta go check on my cats."

Guy 2::|


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I see Carmella breaking away from Enzo & Cass. 

But I also don't care because she's super hot


----------



## Oxidamus

That incredibly quick squash was pretty lame tbh. It's like the officials know that we just want to see Corbin hotshotted into proper matches and won't give it to us. 


The Zayn v Kidd promo right afterwards was actually great considering it was just two guys who keep losing but think they're the best on the show arguing about how they're good. :hmm:
Sami looked genuinely hurt during Kidd going H.A.M on him in the middle of it though, but he turned it around quickly and acted like he was unaffected, that was the main disappointment. Otherwise pretty good promo.


The fact that I wait a couple of days before I watch NXT made me hyped so much for the tag match. Reading Buddy Murphy actually had a good bit of time in the ring got me hyped up but I got a bit disappointed when I realised that wasn't true. Oh well. The suplex catch was pretty bloody cool tbh, I've seen it a bunch of times but didn't expect it then.
Maybe Murphy & Blake are going to officially debut soon?


Average promo by Mojo. :shrug
I always said his strong point (if any) was his promo ability.


Becky's gimmick is definitely a thousand times better than her original Irish dancing gimmick of utter shit, but it's still such a dull stereotype. She likes punk rock, so she comes out hyped and screaming all the time? I'm sure they could add more to that over time, but eh...

As for the match though, am I the only person who's getting a bit tired with the divas matches trying too hard to be technical all the time? Every single female wrestler in NXT focus on things like arm drags and especially submissions. They're all pretty good at it, but it's just tiresome that every match is the same. In a way I kind of want Bliss to hurry up and get good so she can change it a bit with more lucha inspired moves, but that's months and months away. If Sasha was face she'd be able to bring in a change but as everyone knows, heels don't do flips.
:kobe8
Seriously not a fan of Becky's HULKSTER LEG DROPS either btw. Especially not the three in a row. Charlotte's finisher still has no impact either. :no:


I would like to see more of BLUE PANTS GIRL tbh. Who is that? :hmm:
Do you guys _really_ dislike Carmella's theme? I think it's great because it fits her character extremely well, even if it's an obvious rip off. Even though I don't really like how the divas use too many submissions and shit, I really like hers, but it seems extremely hard to get out of, so we'll see how it goes...


Sasha and Becky... :hmm:
Charlotte's so obviously becoming a face, but it really shouldn't be this way. Becky gonna get pushed as a heel? I don't think much of this is gonna work out.
Another Bayley v Sasha match next week? 
These happen too often but I always look forward to them.


_The maaaaaaaaaaiiin event_...
Kidd coming out with Zayn's shirt again was great. :lmao All the little things, Kidd does well.

Honestly can't flaw anything in this match, but there wasn't anything that was standout either. Kinda disappointing when you see Zayn/Kidd pull off such a generic match, but I guess NXT is limited in match possibilities.
In a way I'm glad Sami is finally winning matches again, and on his way for another singles championship match, but I really think he should take some time off and be a surprise debut on the main roster when he returns tbh. He has done everything about two times by now.


Btw, who else seriously hopes Sami uses the Blue Thunder Bomb as a proper finisher on the main roster?


----------



## TheChoppingMachine

Oxi said:


> I would like to see more of BLUE PANTS GIRL tbh. Who is that? :hmm:


Leva Bates an indy wrestler.



I really liked this NXT especially Becky Lynch and all the Zayn/Kidd stuff.


----------



## blackholeson

The new look fits Hideo a whole lot more. The shorts remind me of Lesnar, and I think it makes him come off a little more of bad ass.


----------



## StylinProfilin

Another week and still this show is so much better than Raw.

I loved the confrontation at the beginning of the show between Tyson and Zayn. This was very refreshing compared the usual John Cena/Authority Raw kick offs. The matches on this show always deliver. I'm more invested in Hideo Itami attempting to take down The Ascension than Big Show trying to take down Rusev. I'm more into the Luchas defending their championship and growing as a tag team than The Usos and Stardust week in and week out. Also, I can not WAIT for Zayn to finally get his one on one match for the NXT championship. I actually want to see a wrestler get his fair shot for the title. When was the last time you actually wanted to see someone wrestle for a world title? Hasn't happened on Raw in a long time. Then you have the great divas on this show. I have faith that the excellent Diva's matches and talent will translate well to Raw when they finally get called up. Great show, here's to next week. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I loved Carmella's debut. She is LITERALLY an Italian Sasha. They're like mirror images of each other. I can't wait to see these two feud or get paired up. I'm already so excited :mark:*


----------



## autechrex

Can Corbin even wrestle?


----------



## Oxidamus

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I loved Carmella's debut. She is LITERALLY an Italian Sasha. They're like mirror images of each other. I can't wait to see these two feud or get paired up. I'm already so excited :mark:*


:no:



autechrex said:


> Can Corbin even wrestle?


Yes. Probably not to the unrealistic level set by guys like Neville, Zayn and Kidd in the developmental system now though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

autechrex said:


> Can Corbin even wrestle?


Ffs why should Corbin's character be wrestling long matches this early? Makes no sense.

Enjoy the squashes. He's doing a very convincing job in them. Once his character has been firmly established and a rivalry is in place we can get longer matches. If he doesn't do well there, he deserves some criticism. But have some patience. Squash matches have a point.


Think of it this way- if you knew you could beat your opponent with one move in seconds, why would you waste time? Unless you are a monster heel who likes inflicting punishment, which Corbin isn't. His vignettes promote him as some superhuman- superior to normal men. By destroying opponents with one move in seconds, it further builds his character and adds some mystique.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched the latest episode, and it was awesome!

Loved the Zayn/Kidd segment, Kidd is just so damn hilarious. :lmao


----------



## Waffelz

Bring Back Russo said:


> *I loved Carmella's debut. She is LITERALLY an Italian Sasha. They're like mirror images of each other. I can't wait to see these two feud or get paired up. I'm already so excited :mark:*


lol, fuck off.


----------



## Obfuscation

Carmella felt like a Sasha clone to me too. Was painfully obvious.

Fun show this week; lots of people got some time to appear. And HELLUVA KICK. Yes. It's here. It's finally here. No more nonsense. Road to redemption is on. Bout god damn time. Ole.


----------



## autechrex

RAVEN said:


> Ffs why should Corbin's character be wrestling long matches this early? Makes no sense.
> 
> Enjoy the squashes. He's doing a very convincing job in them. Once his character has been firmly established and a rivalry is in place we can get longer matches. If he doesn't do well there, he deserves some criticism. But have some patience. Squash matches have a point.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way- if you knew you could beat your opponent with one move in seconds, why would you waste time? Unless you are a monster heel who likes inflicting punishment, which Corbin isn't. His vignettes promote him as some superhuman- superior to normal men. By destroying opponents with one move in seconds, it further builds his character and adds some mystique.


I was just asking, honestly know nothing about him and first knew he existed at takeover.


----------



## Oxidamus

Hayley Seydoux said:


> Carmella felt like a Sasha clone to me too. Was painfully obvious.
> 
> Fun show this week; lots of people got some time to appear. And HELLUVA KICK. Yes. It's here. It's finally here. No more nonsense. Road to redemption is on. Bout god damn time. Ole.


Wouldn't say so tbh. Characters are similar because they're typical female heels. If anything Carmella already has more character than Sasha. Sasha's just the bitch who's full of herself, Carmella's the ex-hairdresser, New Jersey princess with a vendetta against Enzo.

Of course the way they portray their characters is the same, female heels have always been this way.

:side:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Ffs why should Corbin's character be wrestling long matches this early? Makes no sense.
> 
> Enjoy the squashes. He's doing a very convincing job in them. Once his character has been firmly established and a rivalry is in place we can get longer matches. If he doesn't do well there, he deserves some criticism. But have some patience. Squash matches have a point.
> 
> 
> Think of it this way- if you knew you could beat your opponent with one move in seconds, why would you waste time? Unless you are a monster heel who likes inflicting punishment, which Corbin isn't. His vignettes promote him as some superhuman- superior to normal men. By destroying opponents with one move in seconds, it further builds his character and adds some mystique.


*This is complete hypocritical bullshit. You jump on every chance to mock Reigns' Superman booking, even though he's LITERALLY being pushed as Superman, but you try to justify Corbin winning with one move. The bias is so obvious here. Corbin's situation is even worse.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

I love Corbin's squash matches.

That lighting during his entrance is badass too.


----------



## Café de René

Leva Bates in her Fallout vault suit. :banderas

Come on sign her up, she's already more over than half of the roster !


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This is complete hypocritical bullshit. You jump on every chance to mock Reigns' Superman booking, even though he's LITERALLY being pushed as Superman, but you try to justify Corbin winning with one move. The bias is so obvious here. Corbin's situation is even worse.*


FFS.

Is Corbin in a feud? How many weeks has it been since he debuted? All I said is let him squash guys for some time and eventually he'll have longer matches.

If this goes on too long or if he can't deliver in long matches, I'll criticise him too. What's there to criticise now?

Don't bring Reigns into this. It's different than Corbin's squashes. I had no problem with Rusev squashing jobbers initially either but we see him in long matches now. Corbin will go the same route.

And I don't criticise Reigns' superman booking as much as the forced cheesiness and 80s action hero thing they make him do. I've said I'll vastly prefer him as a heel plenty of times and that he has potential.


----------



## blackholeson

I like the way they are booking Baron Corbin. However, if they were smart they would throw a curve ball at us all, and have someone give him a run for his money at some point in a match.


----------



## Joshi Judas

blackholeson said:


> I like the way they are booking Baron Corbin. However, if they were smart they would throw a curve ball at us all, and have someone give him a run for his money at some point in a match.


They probably will present him his first challenge as the next live special approaches. And eventually it will start getting more even from there.

Like Rusev facing Big E and moving on to Swagger, Henry and Big Show.


----------



## DemBoy

I actually think jobber squashing is the best way to introduce a guy that you want to present as a real threat.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yup it's a tried and true formula. Squash jobbers, get over and then face real challenges in longer matches. Corbin (and Bull Dempsey :side are still in the early stages. No reason they won't compete in longer matches down the road. How Corbin fares there remains to be seen.


----------



## Mr. I

Bring Back Russo said:


> *This is complete hypocritical bullshit. You jump on every chance to mock Reigns' Superman booking, even though he's LITERALLY being pushed as Superman, but you try to justify Corbin winning with one move. The bias is so obvious here. Corbin's situation is even worse.*


Except Reigns is getting Superman booking at the top of the card, with whole shows revolving around him, while Corbin is in developmental, squashing enhancement talent, to establish him as a monster.
If you can't see any different between that, you must be simple.


----------



## p862011

i hope bull dempsey squashes some dude and asks for a real challenge only for Corbin to push his shit in with 10 seconds


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> FFS.
> 
> Is Corbin in a feud? How many weeks has it been since he debuted? All I said is let him squash guys for some time and eventually he'll have longer matches.
> 
> If this goes on too long or if he can't deliver in long matches, I'll criticise him too. What's there to criticise now?
> 
> Don't bring Reigns into this. It's different than Corbin's squashes. I had no problem with Rusev squashing jobbers initially either but we see him in long matches now. Corbin will go the same route.
> 
> And I don't criticise Reigns' superman booking as much as the forced cheesiness and 80s action hero thing they make him do. I've said I'll vastly prefer him as a heel plenty of times and that he has potential.


*
There's been what, a month of squashes? We get it, he's a monster, now give him some worthwhile matches and a feud. Otherwise it's who is this guy and why is he winning in one move? I don't know anything about him besides being a monster. It's time to get to the storytelling part.

The only reason Rusev gets any heat is because he's a foreigner waving another country's flag in the ring. Don't act like anyone would give a shit without Lana and that stupid gimmick attached to his random squashes. He got nothing but silence when he came out, sat on people, and left anyway.*


----------



## Oxidamus

So you think Corbin's one month of squashes is too much but if Neville debuted on Raw you think he should go for three months undefeated? :hmm:


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah it's been like 4 shows- 4 squashes, not much at all. They air vignettes to give us a better idea of his character, but not too much so it doesn't spoil his mystique.

I think they are trying not to rush things, since they'd probably try to let him have his first real "match" at the December live special. So until then, it will mostly be squashes. The crowd seems to be loving it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Oxi said:


> So you think Corbin's one month of squashes is too much but if Neville debuted on Raw you think he should go for three months undefeated? :hmm:


*
Yeah, 1 month of winning with one move over Neville stretching his entire arsenal over 3 months. Huge difference. He has the capability to bring something new to every match, like Kofi does at the Rumble each year.*



RAVEN said:


> Yeah it's been like 4 shows- 4 squashes, not much at all. They air vignettes to give us a better idea of his character, but not too much so it doesn't spoil his mystique.
> 
> I think they are trying not to rush things, since they'd probably try to let him have his first real "match" at the December live special. So until then, it will mostly be squashes. The crowd seems to be loving it.


*This crowd loves a lot of things that the RAW casuals won't and you know it. That's the point here. This shit will not fly on television.*


----------



## Mr. I

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> There's been what, a month of squashes? We get it, he's a monster, now give him some worthwhile matches and a feud. Otherwise it's who is this guy and why is he winning in one move? I don't know anything about him besides being a monster. It's time to get to the storytelling part.
> 
> The only reason Rusev gets any heat is because he's a foreigner waving another country's flag in the ring. Don't act like anyone would give a shit without Lana and that stupid gimmick attached to his random squashes. He got nothing but silence when he came out, sat on people, and left anyway.*


He has had, THREE matches. Have some god damn patience.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah just three matches and it's not like he's taking time away from important storylines and such. He's barely on screen for like a minute every show.

On Raw, it depends how they handle him. If they hype him up well with some pre-debut vignettes and have him squash some annoying heels (Miz), he'll start getting over. Of course they have yet to test a lot of things with him, which is why he's in developmental.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Yeah just three matches and it's not like he's taking time away from important storylines and such. He's barely on screen for like a minute every show.
> 
> On Raw, it depends how they handle him. If they *hype him up well with some pre-debut vignettes and have him squash some annoying heels (Miz)*, he'll start getting over. Of course they have yet to test a lot of things with him, which is why he's in developmental.


*
No argument here :draper2

But yeah, squashing Kofi and Xavier Woods on RAW isn't going to do anything for him.*


----------



## BornBad

autechrex said:


> Can Corbin even wrestle?


Corbin is legit tough-guy 

http://www.azcentral.com/sports/car...07/20100907arizona-cardinals-tom-pestock.html

""three-time Golden Gloves champion, and a former Jiu-Jitsu champion. He trains at the Lion's Den in Scottsdale as a mixed martial arts fighter and has jumped in the ring for a few unsanctioned fights."


----------



## obby

I just discovered that Tye Dillinger is both STAN (the backstage guy that HBK kicked) and Gavin Spears from ECW. What the fuck.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Whoa Dillinger is STAN? :lmao :lmao

Don't even remember Gavin Spears lol.


----------



## NeyNey

CARMELLA :banderas
She has such a flow! Even feel some Maxine vibes, but maybe that's just the first impression. 
Can't wait to see more.


----------



## december_blue

obby said:


> I just discovered that Tye Dillinger is both STAN (the backstage guy that HBK kicked) and Gavin Spears from ECW. What the fuck.


Yeah, this is his second time in developmental.


----------



## NastyYaffa

NeyNey said:


> CARMELLA :banderas
> She has such a flow! Even feel some Maxine vibes, but maybe that's just the first impression.
> Can't wait to see more.


If only she would look like Maxine :zayn3


----------



## Shenroe

NastyYaffa said:


> If only she would look like Maxine :zayn3


Oh Maxine


----------



## RiverFenix

Maxine is part of the Lucha Underground promotion that debuts later this month.


----------



## Necramonium

I got no clue what they are doing with Hitami, they are gonna let the Ascension beat the crap out of him until the next NXT PPV in December or something? :sad:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Damn, take a look at this match. I think that's what we could expect in the near future. Good heelish work by Neville here. I wish he has this attitude when he goes to Raw, even as a babyface.


----------



## Doink4life

Watching the show as i type, but whys Breeze wrestling guys like mojo and cj parker all of a sudden?


----------



## obby

Necramonium said:


> I got no clue what they are doing with Hitami, they are gonna let the Ascension beat the crap out of him until the next NXT PPV in December or something? :sad:


Was just thinking. How dafuq are they gonna delay this for so long?



Doink4life said:


> Watching the show as i type, but whys Breeze wrestling guys like mojo and cj parker all of a sudden?


Works for me that he's the one they depushed out of the four.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Time to watch some NXT!!! I forgot which taping this is so relatively in the dark as to what will happen tonight. :waffle


Ok so Ascension vs Ty Dil and JJ up first. I like Dillinger's and Jordan's work overall so this could be good. Nice and physical early on, but then suddenly it's over. That could've gone on a bit longer for my liking, think D&J sold well and wouldn't have minded seeing them get more offence in.

Yah. Yah. Yah.

Ooh, Hideo.. Not sure how he ever could've thought that run-in would be succesfull like that. Weird segment. That guy really needs to find someone to help him out :duck

Up next.. CJ Parker. Yay. Wonder who he's facing....Breeze!!! Supergoodlooking, ok things are looking up! Match strikes me as bit of a dud though, not really feeling it. 
A wild Mojo shows up.. now I don't wanna nitpick, but he does NOT look hyped. I thought he was supposed to stay that way? :heyman
All in all not a big hit for me, night of the pointless run-ins continues as Mojo just stands there as Breeze mocks him. Le sigh.

Vaudevillains vs Murphy and Blake. Well I really enjoy the current direction the Vaudevillains are going, so this should be solid. Really glad English isn't a solo anymore, the tag works much better for him. Fun tag, I wouldn't mind them holding the titles tbh. 

Bayley vs Sasha next. I think I know what happens next, really looking forward to this match...
... Ok that was a REALLY fun 5 minute divas match. They work quite well together, I must say. 
The post match.. I was like "I don't know" at first, but the facial expressions by Banks and Becky going up the ramp just COMPLETELY sold it to me. Turning her was by far the best thing that could've happened to her, :fact
This match and aftermath will likely be the highlight of the night for me, very entertained.

Main Event.. well, what can I say about the main event? It's between two guys I don't really mark for, so I'm slighty underwhelmed from the getgo. Then there's the hug sequence early on that just had me scratching my head. But beyond that, I guess it was fine. The fact I forgot it was for the title kinda says it all though.
Post match promo was ok, but nothing spectacular either. Neville kind of being a dick, but Zayn had it coming too in a way, showing up how and when he did. 

All in all a decent episode of nxt, but nothing too awesome. Divas were the highlight for me, as predicted. No Enzo kinda sucked though.


----------



## Doink4life

I look forward to Enzo weekly tbh, sucks not to see him.

Agreed on the mojo thing, he didnt look pisst off at all, he just made a dull stare with nothing much behind it. the baron corbin plug was decent though.


----------



## RiverFenix

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Damn, take a look at this match. I think that's what we could expect in the near future. Good heelish work by Neville here. I wish he has this attitude when he goes to Raw, even as a babyface.


Zayn also made the save at the end of the event when the heels were outnumbering and working over the faces.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, loved Enzo's quote: "You know im a G, but what you might not know is that i'm 4G. Cause im well connected."

:enzo


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Adrien Neville defending against Titus O'neil tonight?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

We all know you cant win the big one. :zayn


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

So like, nothing happened this episode. We got a Lynch heel turn; that's fine because there aren't a ton of heel divas. We got a tease of Mojo being interesting. Carmella didn't wrestle :homer Hideo....got hurt...again.

Neville kicked out a boot from hell? That's some crap. Dorky ass promo to close the show? 

1/5 for that show.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm glad Sasha tapped out Bayley decisively. It solidifies her spot as #1 contender. After losing to her twice, she has to look like a credible opponent for Charlotte. The issue comes with no one ever pinning Charlotte and how she will be protected in the loss. If Sasha goes over a super monster Charlotte too decisively, then you have to jack up her booking to the max to keep her on top. She needs to pull out some heel tactics so it's still believable for the other girls to beat her.

As for Becky, the clothesline turn was whack, but I'm glad to see she has some personality in those mannerisms.

Looks like Emma is jobbing to a fresh Carmella next week. No objections here. I just hope her fanbase isn't expecting that push anytime soon.*


----------



## Boliever

Becky's heel mannerisms instantly make her GOAT, also the Big Cass tea line was golden. Outside of that the show was forgettable and they need to get Titus on NXT. You can have Tyson go against the top guys because he can work the ring and the mic, Titus has an awkward charisma but he can't talk or work for shit; his spot should be being squashed by Bull or Mojo. Still, I'm looking forward to next weeks show.


----------



## obby

People Last Week said:


> OMFG MOJO IS OUT INDEFINITELY, SO HAPPY


No in ring segment this show ut

Hideo should have at least squirmed out of the Ascension's finisher. He looked like a busta out there, CJ.

I think Bayley may have the best ass in wrestling. I feel like I can't not talk about it at this point.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

:booka @ the neckbeards in the crowd marking out for Becky Lynch's heel turn. 

Sasha needs to work on her punches. They looked pretty bad when she was rolling around with Bayley trading blows.

Overall this was one of the worst episodes in awhile. Way too much jobber shit tonight.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Boliever said:


> *Becky's heel mannerisms instantly make her GOAT,* also the Big Cass tea line was golden. Outside of that the show was forgettable and they need to get Titus on NXT. You can have Tyson go against the top guys because he can work the ring and the mic, Titus has an awkward charisma but he can't talk or work for shit; his spot should be being squashed by Bull or Mojo. Still, I'm looking forward to next weeks show.


Agreed. Her heel swag made me instantly a fan. I love the NXT Divas so much! Too bad there's no where to go up from here for them.


----------



## Joshi Judas

My girl Becky impressing me 2 weeks in a row :banderas

Looked great as a heel. Can't wait to see more of heel Becky.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I keep forgetting the early version always lacks in the promos department. Gonna have to keep coming back for those...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

obby said:


> I think Bayley may have the best ass in wrestling. I feel like I can't not talk about it at this point.






























Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Agreed. Her heel swag made me instantly a fan. I love the NXT Divas so much! Too bad there's no where to go up from here for them.


*Would've liked to see Becky drop Bayley with an impact finisher, but her gestures afterwards sold it to me. I honestly thought she was just another stiff ring work only addition. Glad I was wrong.*


----------



## obby

^ I stand by my statement.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

obby said:


> ^ I stand by my statement.


As long as Naomi is employed there's no competition in that category.

Just watched this week's NXT and my god, Titus is awful. He's such a bad worker it's unbelievable. Average show overall, the most entertaining part of the episode was Enzo and Cassady's segment and the rest was really boring except for the women's match which I thought was quite good. Bailey is awesome.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Bayley versus the world, I'm into it. Even if this story of her getting betrayed is a rehash of an angle they did with Charlotte barely a year ago.

Show sucked. Where is Devitt already? Keep Titus off NXT.

On a sidenote did anyone watch Superstars afterwards? Tyson kidd had his cats airbrushed on his kickpads for his match against Kofi. FACT


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

CruelAngel77 said:


> Bayley versus the world, I'm into it. Even if this story of her getting betrayed is a rehash of an angle they did with Charlotte barely a year ago.
> 
> Show sucked. Where is Devitt already? Keep Titus off NXT.
> 
> On a sidenote did anyone watch Superstars afterwards? Tyson kidd had his cats airbrushed on his kickpads for his match against Kofi. :fact


*FIXED! But yeah, lackluster show. Nothing interested me besides the Divas and Enzo.*


----------



## Oxidamus

Just typed a fucking reply and went full retard and deleted it. 



elhijodelbodallas said:


> As long as Naomi is employed there's no competition in that category.
> 
> Just watched this week's NXT and my god, Titus is awful. He's such a bad worker it's unbelievable. Average show overall, the most entertaining part of the episode was Enzo and Cassady's segment and the rest was really boring except for the women's match which I thought was quite good. Bailey is awesome.


Big =/= best brothers. This recent fascination with big asses is something I will never understand. :shrug


The best part of the show on the males side was definitely Buddy Murphy showing off for the second week in a row. He seems to really be impressing people backstage as well, I can only hope he debuts really soon. But the commentary during the match playing on how he's Australian, mentioning everything he does as Australian, and taking the piss out of the accent really fucking irks me. It just shows that no matter how far he gets (which won't be far because he's Australian) he's going to be stuck with the commentators constantly bringing it up and/or taking the piss regularly. fpalm

Wesley Blake hasn't really impressed as much, as you'd expect from a guy who just gets the hot tags, but his second rope version of Michaels' forearm smash and following kip-up had me mark a little, little bit tbh. 


Didn't bother watching the main event. Utter load of shit on paper. Inevitable Neville win (inevitable Neville? :hmm, Titus looking like a dope and being a shit wrestler anyway, not really worth watching. I'm assuming either nothing happened or something related to Sami happened, but either way, simply not worth watching at all.


Sasha v Bayley was the overall highlight of the night. Not a great match but solid nevertheless.
Becky hasn't really impressed me, but it's not hard to tell she can actually work considering her matches, but nothing has stood out yet. Maybe the heel turn will let her work Bayley for a decent match eh?
Overall not a big fan of the teaming up that Sasha and Becky are supposedly doing now though. Neither seem like they'll shine in a team (especially Sasha in yet ANOTHER), and they'd both be better off solo.

@BBR, Sasha is great, but she has flaws. _Everyone_ does, you can't act like they don't. :kobe
Her character is borderline too exaggerated, as another poster noted, she can't throw FAKE FIGHTING punches very well (though not many people can, so it's not that big of a deal), and sometimes she seems to be unable to decide on attacking or taunting, as seen in the most recent match.
They're just small things really, and she's getting better every week - better than any other female talent each week bar Charlotte, though Sasha started 100x better.


e:
So Kidd was on Superstars? How many times has he been on it and how many times has he been on Raw/Smackdown, if anyone knows?
I'll feel sorry for him if he doesn't get a proper main roster spot in the coming months. He did fantastic work on NXT as we all know, and has a legit spot on the main roster because of Total Divas (I guess) as well as being one of the best all-rounder mid-card acts around atm.


----------



## obby

Titus is great. Give him time and he'll surprise all of you, he's already done some good work in NXT w/ Zayn. URAH URAH URAH.


----------



## p862011

obby said:


> Titus is great. Give him time and he'll surprise all of you, he's already done some good work in NXT w/ Zayn. URAH URAH URAH.












what matches are you watching titus has been fucking horrendous he does ntohing but stall and scoop slams


----------



## obby

** 3/4 for his match with Sami :draper2

He entertains me, so I have no problem with keeping him around. He's certainly better IN DA RING than guys like Bull.


----------



## Jingoro

obby said:


> Titus is great. Give him time and he'll surprise all of you, he's already done some good work in NXT w/ Zayn. URAH URAH URAH.


i only read your post and not the previous page. this is based on this week's episode? he put neville on the top rope and pushed him off, gave him a 3 minute long bear hug, and delivered a big boot kick. those were his high points of the match and want to applaud him for that? those were the most basic of moves i expect from anyone who's graduated a wrestling school to deliver. he's in his late 30's and is barely passable in long form matches on nxt only(not wwe main roster programs). maybe by the time he's 60, he'll be a complete well rounded wrestler. i'll look forward to 2044.


----------



## Jingoro

also, wanted to say bailey's moveset is pretty crappy. elbow drops, knee drops, and a stupid lucha libre style arm drag from the top rop. i like her overall, cuz it's impossible to dislike bailey, but her moveset leaves a lot to be desired. still i like her and her bubble butt. just don't see how she can possibly make it on the main roster when emma failed and is clearly more talented.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Sasha Banks has what I like to call "Chickenhead Offense". She does a lot of slaps, chest stomps, yelling, windmill attacks, and degrading shit talking. Stuff like the multiple overhand chest slaps she use to do are things i'd see girls do in the ghetto public schools I went to do. All slaps, weave yanking and cussing.

No one wrestles like Sasha, and if she continues to blend that with technical wrestling she could become irreplaceable in the ring.


----------



## obby

Jingoro said:


> i only read your post and not the previous page. this is based on this week's episode? he put neville on the top rope and pushed him off, gave him a 3 minute long bear hug, and delivered a big boot kick. those were his high points of the match and want to applaud him for that? those were the most basic of moves i expect from anyone who's graduated a wrestling school to deliver. he's in his late 30's and is barely passable in long form matches on nxt only(not wwe main roster programs). maybe by the time he's 60, he'll be a complete well rounded wrestler. i'll look forward to 2044.


no. I'll be the first to admit that the main event this week sucked.


----------



## Oxidamus

I like Titus specifically outside of the ring. His Pancake Patterson thing last year(?) was genuinely one of the best main roster comedy acts (maybe second only to Santino & Emma vs. Fandango & Summer on NXT).

He just really can't wrestle. And tbh I think Bull isn't that bad, just *fat*.


----------



## seabs

*If only most of the main roster could play an in ring heel as well as Sasha Banks does (and Summer Rae did).*


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I don't mind Titus in the ring, he should just watch more Mark Henry tapes from the Hall of Pain run and start doing more trash-talking. He's strong as hell but he needs to learn how to fill the gaps between his power moves.


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching this week's show: 

- The two tag matches were fine for further establishing The Ascension as dangerous and The Vaudevillains as budding top contenders. Itami's need for a tag partner is a story that is still being told and it should lead to a big tag match down the road. 

- Breeze keeps winning convincingly, which is fine. 

- Sasha Banks Vs. Bayley was good and both girls project their characters very well. Banks is so convincingly nasty that she makes for a great heel. I question the Becky Lynch heel turn a bit because she seems to likeable and energetic, but hopefully this gives her something substantial to do. 

- LOL at the Enzo, Cass, Carmella segment again. "I get her this match, I get her this match, but I don't get no match!" 

- Neville Vs. Titus was a solid main event. It was nice to see Neville go up against more of a powerhouse just to switch things up and Titus looked good here. The shove off the top rope spot was pretty scary. And remember how most of us said Henry Vs. Ryback from Mania 29 was boring for all the bear hug spots? Well this match did it too, but they sold it so well that it worked. The set up for Zayn/Neville felt a little tacked on at the end of the show, but we all knew that match was coming anyway.


----------



## Rhilgus

Ascension / Kenta : Damn, the build-up with the Ascension has really been great. It's really hard now to see them as loosers even if they lost the title not too long ago. They really are impressive and I liked their beating... Hideo on the other hand isn't really impressive, I can't wait for the PPV match to see what he can do but for the moment, he isn't that great.

Breeze / CJ Parker : Wished it would've been longer but for what it was, it was cool.

Vaudevillains / Those guys : Nice match even if I'm still not digging the Vaudevillains team, I'm impatient for some action between them and the luchadores, when you saw how athletic those guys are, it should be crazy 

Banks / Bayley : Banks is really good, great at being a nasty bitch... I mean, being da boss and I hope she will win the NXT women's title someday

Main-Event : Wow, reminds me a lot of the feud between Neville and Clay. Thought that Clay did a better job than Titus but was still a great match, nicely played on eachother strenght and of course, it worked. And the segment at the end, Zayn vs Neville should be gold and now that I think about it, Zayn got screwed out of the NXT Title one year ago against Bo Dallas, time really flies so fast^^


----------



## Dirtnose

Enjoyed the show this week. Nice to see Titus in the main event. I wish he was on RAW more often and higher on the card. Also, take notes the rest of the roster, because the bear hug by Titus and the sell by Neville was perfect.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

A battle royal opening was a good idea, had all the NXT tag teams in contention in the spotlight together. Jordan and Dillinger are nothing remotely special beyond aesthetics, Team THICK have impressed me the last couple weeks, Vaudevillians hiding outside was great, Ascension was as usual great, and Enzo and Big Cass stole the show. I love how Enzo is just a little scrapper. The winners were a good choice, and Itami costing Ascension and then going straight after them was a great way to promote his 'give no fucks' attitude.

Gabriel/Bull was by far Bull's best match on NXT. Gabriel sold everything so well that it legit made Bull seem like a monster. I just wish Gabriel was utilized on the main roster more. God knows he'd make a better addition than Bo fucking Dallas.

Emma/Carmella made it official. Carmella is now in my top 4 divas on NXt alongside Bliss, Banks and Bayley. She's hot as fuck(She may actually have a better body than Summer) Charismatic as hell(take note Charlotte) and has ring skills. I hope she goes really far. Great finish too.

Lefort/Louis wasn't anything special. I don't like that Louis just wrecked Lefort, as Lefort is by far the better of the two. I'm assuming that they're turning Louis into a Hunchback of Notre Dame type thing, where he's angry at the world for his hideousness and whatnot.

Main event, Zayn/Titus was another solid match between the two. More or less the same as their one from a few weeks back. Better finish though. and Zayn sold a clothesline like a motherfucker. Zayn's redemption is already a thousand times better than Cena redemption I've ever seen. Breeze/Zayn will be good, they have chemistry.

Overall? 8/10. Damn solid show but nothing amazing. Carmella needs to start an NXT expose though. My life would be complete.


----------



## Maul_Slasher

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I don't mind Titus in the ring, he should just watch more Mark Henry tapes from the Hall of Pain run and start doing more trash-talking. He's strong as hell but he needs to learn how to fill the gaps between his power moves.


This right here. He should take advantage of his skills as a trashtalker, because he sure can cut good promos. And add a few more moves here and there. He's a big guy, so he can really sell the idea of a huge guy winning with just a few moves, as long as he uses his strength.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

I'm skipping NXT this week. I refuse to watch Emma degraded like this. But I'm sure she accomplished what she was booked to do and that's make Carmella look good.


----------



## Doink4life

Just watched it, they really need to re-work emma imo, her gimmick is crap. 

Bayleys small promo was horrid. She needs to work on the mic skills, love her in the ring tho.

Im still not into Bull, i can't get over the disgusting man boobs or flabby legs…

And yes, Carmela is smoking hot, gd she's sexy.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Thoughts this week: 

Tag team battle royal is decent enough, though I'm honestly not a big fan of the format. Smart booking though on having Hideo distract the Ascension, give the Vaudevillains the sneaky win.

I'm over Hideo getting beat down at this point, but thankfully nearing the end of the show he announces he's bringing a friend. And I think we all know what THAT means, so the onesided beatdowns should hopefully be at an end.

Emma - Carmella.. where to begin. From Emma visibly having some fun again in the ring (really being the Emma I enjoyed seeing on NXT before the main roster call up) to Carmella having a great first "real" fight (I'm not counting ole bluepants) of almost 5 minutes, I enjoyed every second of this segment. This girl lives her character in the ring. The little throwbacks to her time as a stylist, the over the top bravado, the "hottest chick in the ring" (which she delivered to a T) and then that beautiful finisher that she really leaned into backwards this time.. I'm really going to enjoy her carreer however short or long it may end up being. 

Baron.. I really love this dude. The tiny little smile he lets pop up on his face for like just a second before he gets back to serious face, if on purpose, is such a great detail towards letting us know how much this guy enjoys destroying people in the ring. It's not even getting boring to me, like, at all. Do this every week. See if I care. Because I probably will. :waffle

Bull.. I'm not AS annoyed with him anymore as I first was, maybe because he hurt Mojo (can't go wrong with me if you hurt Mojo), but he's still not a favorite. There's just something missing somehow, don't know how else to explain it. Kinda half-watched this match.

Les Legionaires sont la. "We're French" just isn't my favorite gimmick. Neither is "you did this to me" tbh. Not giving up on them just yet, but they're not high on the personal power ranking, if ya know what I mean. 

Main Event.. I LOVE Titus' theme. Always have always will. I think this business for him down in NXT has been great at giving him a shot to showcase his charisma. It's worked for Tyson, now Titus seems to be taking his opportunity too. That being said, for a guy like him there IS a certain limit as to how high up you can really expect them to go, and I don't think Titus is going to ever be even as high up as high midcard, but hey, I've been wrong before. We'll see I guess. Finish to the match was nice, then great promo by Breeze. Can't wait for next week now tbh...


----------



## BornBad

Correct show

i'm feeling bad for Emma... poor girl now job for prospects like Carmela ( cool finish but i don't see something special )

Bull... yeah whatever, i just don't connect with him at this time 

Baron Corbin is just the best thing in NXT at this time, fans just love him squashing guys in 20 seconds, total package :mark:










Les Legionaires.... je passe 

Titus/Zayn: fun to watch, finish was nice... happy to see Breeze to close this episode


----------



## Waffelz

Total package? Christ.


----------



## december_blue

BornBad said:


> Baron Corbin is just the best thing in NXT at this time, fans just love him squashing guys in 20 seconds, total package :mark:


Total package as in a complete pro wrestler or are you drawing a parallel to Lex Luger?


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Mr. I

BornBad said:


> Correct show
> 
> i'm feeling bad for Emma... poor girl now job for prospects like Carmela ( cool finish but i don't see something special )
> 
> Bull... yeah whatever, i just don't connect with him at this time
> 
> Baron Corbin is just the best thing in NXT at this time, fans just love him squashing guys in 20 seconds, total package :mark:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Legionaires.... je passe
> 
> Titus/Zayn: fun to watch, finish was nice... happy to see Breeze to close this episode


I like Baron but total package when he has never cut a live promo or had a TV match over 30 seconds is speaking too soon.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- The Tag Team Battle Royal was fine. It was another piece of the Vaudevillains movement upwards and confirming them as the number one contenders. I still don't like the "theme song plays = INSTANT MATCH COSTING DISTRACTION". That is such an overused cliche, but the aftermath with Itami and The Ascension killing him made up for it. It was also nice to see the tag team division on display and the sneaky way the Vaudevillans got the win was well done. 

- Carmella Vs. Emma = I wish Emma would just stay in NXT. She is so much better there and she gets to show her personality more outside of just doing the dance. And heck, this was a solid match too. Carmella is surprisingly solid here and I like that they put over her leg strength as, well, her strength. Carmella played the heel though...makes me wonder if Enzo & Cass created a monster! Haha. 

- Mr. Cool....wonder if we'll see him again. It was nice to get a look at the guys using the Performance Center, if nothing else. 

- We got another fun Bull Dempsey match. Gabriel was the pinball and Bull got to knock him around. And Gabriel got to hit some spots to show off his athleticism, so it wasn't a complete squash. 

- Speaking of squash matches, Baron Corbin kills another bitch! Seriously, he's had what? Two or three matches and he's already majorly over with the NXT crowd? And the crowd counting along the seconds is just great. He's run could be really fun and interesting depending on how hard they commit to it. 

- Marcus Louis Vs. Sylvester Laford = Seriously, how has his hair not grown back yet? The hell is in that hair removal cream? And hey, is another monster being made? NXT could do their own Monster's Ball down the road with Bull, Corbin, & Louis! 

- Titus Vs. Zayn, this match was OK, and it was nice to see Zayn get a win to further his build up to the match with Neville. It was great to have Tyler come out at the end and challenge Zayn. I can't wait to see that match next week. 

ANother solidly booked show for NXT this week. It is nice to have a wrestling show that feels like it has a clear direction week to week.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

VaudVillians :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark: (please fix your depressing theme)

I didn't miss Emma. I'm glad she's buried. I missed Carmella and I want to know what she tastes like when sitting on my face. And a decent match. But I miss Blue pants. and Tensai breaking his neck following her out :lmao

Gabriel face now. :side: 

Briggs is huge (guy sqaused by Corbin). Not sure what they're doing with Corbin. He doesn't have a "big monster" look to him. So why have him doing 20 second squashes as if he is a big monster? What's his gimmick? Dark colors? Not a fan.

LeFort's theme is hilarious. So recklessly 80's and pop. and Marcus is scary as fuck looking. He should be repackaged as an evil dentist or something...:

Took a little bit, but the Zayn v Titus match was pretty good. I'm still not a fan of all Titus laying on outrageous powerful finishing moves and little guys kicking out. BUT HOLY FUCK THAT SUPLEX BY ZAYN! INZAYN IN THE MEMBRANE!

4/5

*funny promo from Tyler Breeze. but I think half the NXT roster is ready for Raw now and they're dragging their feet.


----------



## obby

Kind of a nothing show. I get giving Zayn to Titus in order to get his win back, but they really should have given him Breeze first seeing as he and Titus' last match was only three weeks ago. 

The fuck was up with that battle royal? Did the Vaudevillians get eliminated by accident and told to just head back in like nothing happened? Pretty insulting to the fans intelligence if so, but I could be wrong.

Highlight was the fans counting during the Corbin match. Hopefully that keeps on keeping on.


----------



## Griselda

Not a good night to be an Emma fan. Two losses on two different shows.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Bada bing, hottest chick in the ring :mark:*


----------



## Rhilgus

- Tag Team Batte Royal : Wasn't a really good match, way too slow paced for what it was and as soon as the VV came back into the ring, it should've been way more fast paced since we new what was going to happen

- Princess CheckNail vs Emma : Damn, it's good to see Emma back. She should be on NXT more often and works a new gimmick like Tyson did because it sucks that she is doing nothing on the Main Roster. And know nothing about that Carmella so I'm not gonna judge her but for the moment, I'm not impressed even if I like that finisher

- Marcus Louis vs Sylvester LeFort : Seriously, Who the hell is that Louis ? He looks like a retarded version of Snitsky... whow as already kinda retarted. He could be good but needs to stop screaming every time. Oh and Sylvester doing a great job as always

- Sami vs Titus : Loved it. Last week, Titus looked like a beast. Today, he was a beast thanks to the awesome selling of Sami Zayn. Wished that he had more offense but was still a great match and awesome segment from Tyler in the end. Looking forward that Road to Redemption :mark:


----------



## Panzer

-In the FIRST 12 minutes of the show, they crowned a new number one contender to the tag titles, built up the Itami/Acension feud AND set up the Zayn/Titus match for later in the night. This just reminds me of how well written NXT is and how they always make productive use of their time and can fit so much in a 53 minute show. It's amazing. 

-People seriously underrate Bull Dempsy. That man has so much potential, it's scary. He needs to talk more though. I'm only afraid that he'll be lost in the shuffle when Steen comes in as he's probably going to be preferred in the dominant role alongside Baron Corbin. 

-Speaking of Baron Corbin, this man oozes charisma. I only hope his mic work can keep up. I'm excited for an eventual Corbin/Dempsy match at it means that both men will NOT be doing a squash and can show off some real brawler style wrestling. With suplexes thrown in the mix of course. 

-Carmella needs to take her time building herself up and already, she's doing a good job. Emma brought her to a good match as well.

-Marcus and Sylvester. I don't hate them but I don't like them either. If only they could actually do something. Btw, I dig Lefort's music. Kind of a throwback to the late 80's/early 90's entrance themes. 

-They're really building up Zayn's road to redemption very well. Don't really get the love for Titus but he can sell solidly at least. Sami Zayn calls Titus a roadblock to plow through. I say that Titus is more like a rung on a ladder that Sami has to step on to reach the top.

-Tyler Breeze is fashionably late like he should be but don't worry ugo's, Prince Pretty will be in next week's show.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

What the hell are you people seeing when you see Emma these days? It's not ArRIVAL anymore and she looks like complete garbage.

Not a single thing she does looks like it hurts and her offense is so goofy and without flow that she makes other girls look bad trying to sell it. She didn't get any force on the powerbomb of one of the lightest chicks in WWE which is the only impact move she does, she releases the DilEmma after a 2 count. Her dance strikes are cringe inducing, she moves from spot to spot without urgency like a heel but won't wipe the stupid look off her face to sell any aggression or the fact that she's supposed to be in a fight. 

I used to love Emma but since going to the main roster she has regressed in every way and she currently is at the bottom of WWE divas somewhere around Cameron.


----------



## Genking48

I liked the Itami promo, seems to me like he has already improved his english since when we first saw him, good progress.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

So Sami Zayn is a great wrestler. The best in NXT; WWE? The universe? I don't give a shit where you place him; however awesome he is, he has one of the most psychology killing, inappropriate move sets in the WWE. 

I know his marks are going to flame me but for him to be such a master, so able to get you emotionally invested and then he takes me out of every match with either the Blue Thunder bomb, Exploder suplex, or Orange Crush. 

I just watched him get beat into oblivion like he does every match and every match this exhausted 195 lb schlub picks up some dude 20,30 or in this case 80 lbs heavier and tosses him like a rag doll and turns the tide of the match. The announcers called it "super strength" but Sami Zayn is not fucking Cesaro, he's a regular dude. That's that shit I don't like... marks, gimme my heat.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Doesn't really bother me. If you can do it, do it. I don't think he'll do the same to Bull Dempsey or someone like Kane for instance.

I mean Luke Harper does a suicide dive, Rusev does dropkicks and spinning heel kicks and they are praised for it. Bryan Danielson in his scrawny days German suplex'd Takeshi Morishima who is 300 plus pounds. Most wrestlers these days use a hybrid style. Why should Zayn be at fault for an exploder suplex?


I haven't watched the match yet so unless he completely no sells Titus' offense or something I don't see the issue.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RAVEN said:


> Doesn't really bother me. If you can do it, do it. I don't think he'll do the same to Bull Dempsey or someone like Kane for instance.
> 
> I mean Luke Harper does a suicide dive, Rusev does dropkicks and spinning heel kicks and they are praised for it. Bryan Danielson in his scrawny days German suplex'd Takeshi Morishima who is 300 plus pounds. Most wrestlers these days use a hybrid style. Why should Zayn be at fault for an exploder suplex?
> 
> 
> I haven't watched the match yet so unless he completely no sells Titus' offense or something I don't see the issue.


But being an athletic big guy doesn't require the help of your opponent, Rusev and Harper jump on their own. Sami can't toss Titus IRL without Titus doing half the work and Sami doesn't even look like he could toss him. 

I'd even have less issue if it happened earlier in matches but it's always after he's been beat half to death. 

Isn't the reason small guys go high risk because them doing power moves ruins the illusion, they throw their bodies to do the impact they can't believably do with grappling?


----------



## Bearodactyl

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But being an athletic big guy doesn't require the help of your opponent, Rusev and Harper jump on their own. Sami can't toss Titus IRL without Titus doing half the work and Sami doesn't even look like he could toss him.
> 
> I'd even have less issue if it happened earlier in matches but it's always after he's been beat half to death.
> 
> Isn't the reason small guys go high risk because them doing power moves ruins the illusion, they throw their bodies to do the impact they can't believably do with grappling?


I see what you're saying, I'm just not really bothered by it? :draper2


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But being an athletic big guy doesn't require the help of your opponent, Rusev and Harper jump on their own. Sami can't toss Titus IRL without Titus doing half the work and Sami doesn't even look like he could toss him.
> 
> I'd even have less issue if it happened earlier in matches but it's always after he's been beat half to death.
> 
> Isn't the reason small guys go high risk because them doing power moves ruins the illusion, they throw their bodies to do the impact they can't believably do with grappling?


Doesn't really bother me either tbh. To begin with I wouldn't put Zayn in that Daniel Bryan, Adrian Neville level of small category because he's billed at 6'1". In today's WWE where you don't have a definite divide between Cruiserweight and Heavyweight I really don't think a casual viewer will be completely taken out of the moment by it. But the main reason why you wouldn’t be is because they’ve established Sami in his time on NXT as a great wrestler and great wrestlers use technique and leverage to execute throws and not necessarily flat out power.

If you use the likes of Kurt Angle and Chris Benoit as an example (they're both of a similar size maybe smaller than Zayn) they used to German Suplex and Angle Slam the likes of Big Show, Mark Henry, Kane, Brock Lesnar way deep into their matches and even as mark it didn't really take me out of the moment because they established them as skilled in ring competitors and I'd apply the same logic with Zayn here.

Even on the main roster atm Rollins who isn't really the size of wrestler you'd assume could do something like the running Buckle Bomb but who's billed as a great wrestler does it late in his matches as set up for his finisher. Didn't he do it on Roman Reigns and Jack Swagger, not exactly small men really. I don't think this is a massive issue at all.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But being an athletic big guy doesn't require the help of your opponent, Rusev and Harper jump on their own. Sami can't toss Titus IRL without Titus doing half the work and Sami doesn't even look like he could toss him.
> 
> I'd even have less issue if it happened earlier in matches but it's always after he's been beat half to death.
> 
> Isn't the reason small guys go high risk because them doing power moves ruins the illusion, they throw their bodies to do the impact they can't believably do with grappling?




I actually don't want it to happen early in the match.

He treats it like a desperation move. He doesn't use it to assert control on the matchup, but it's like a last ditch effort where he throws everything he has to cut off his opponent's momentum and get some time to regroup. So in that vein, it's fine for me. He also never sets up his opponent for an Exploder suplex, it's mostly when the opponent is running toward him and he stops them midway and flings them over his shoulder into the turnbuckle. I get what you're saying but it's never been a big issue to me :lol

When Zayn is in control, he mostly uses other moves, and the Exploder isn't treated like a finisher either. That's why I don't have a problem with it I guess?

Also he's not that heavy but he is tall, around 6'1'' so it doesn't look THAT unrealistic to me. If he was like Jamie Noble or Tyler Breeze size, then it would bother me a bit I guess.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But being an athletic big guy doesn't require the help of your opponent, Rusev and Harper jump on their own. Sami can't toss Titus IRL without Titus doing half the work and Sami doesn't even look like he could toss him.
> 
> I'd even have less issue if it happened earlier in matches but it's always after he's been beat half to death.
> 
> Isn't the reason small guys go high risk because them doing power moves ruins the illusion, they throw their bodies to do the impact they can't believably do with grappling?


Are you really looking for believability in wrestling? Benoit and Guerrero were much smaller than Zayn and were throwing everybody around with suplexes yet I never heard anyone complain. Can't see the issue here.

Unfortunately I agree with what you said about Emma. She's 10 times worse now than she was on NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Benoit and Guerrero were fucking yolked though. A guy 5'9" 220 made of granite versus a 6'1" 195 lb schlubby guy. In fact being shorter with a lower center of gravity makes suplexing easier especially when you're already jacked. 

Rollins' buckle bomb bothers me a bit but he's at least portrayed as a fitness freak, Zayn doesn't even look like an athlete let alone a strong one. 

And what about the Blue Thunder bomb and the Orange Crush? Even if the Exploder is reasonable those aren't.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Zayn doesn't look like an athlete? Are you trolling or what?

Look man, I don't want to start discussing wrestling moves scientifically but the Blue Thunder Bomb is just a backdrop rotated into that powerbomb position, it doesn't take any extra strength to pull it off, if you can do a back drop you can also do a Blue Thunder Bomb. The Orange Crush is basically a suplex where you drop the guy half way through. The unbelievable part of it is taking the guy off the ground, once he's already in the air it's up to Zayn or Kobashi to do the rest, not the guy who takes the move.


----------



## Genking48

Don't remember how the exploder look, but the Blue Thunder Bomb seems more based on momentum than actual strength


----------



## BornBad

Corbin will be ok with the mic cause his character doesn't have to talk very much.. Baron is the Goldberg of NXT 






#differentbreed


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

His suplex (or exploder someone called it?) into the turnbuckle looked beautiful. Don't really understand how if your a Zayn fan you can't appreciate that. Zayn is a wrestler, he is quite strong, that's not a farce. It really helped out because it looked like an all in maneuver and then kick/finisher. I thought that was a great spot.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't understand wrestling.


Got it. Believability in wrestling takes a backseat to crowd reaction and storytelling. Sami Zayn has certain moves that get a huge pop because the Full Sail crowd loves him and loves to see those big moves. So he does those moves in every match against all his opponents because it tells the crowd "Sami is getting ready to win the match".

Stop crying about semantics and enjoy the show.

Oh yeah I hate that Emma got sacrificed to make Carmella aka White Sasha Banks look good. For those saying she lost a step since leaving NXT I can point to some Superstars/Main Event matches against Alicia Fox that'll humble you. Emma and Carmella just didn't gel in that match. I'm still reserving judgment on Carmella until later.

I was just watching the Goldberg chapter on Monday Night War. WCW personnel knew they had an intense guy who they could make look like a million bucks if they A: Gave him an undefeated streak. B: Put him in short squash matches (to cover how green he is in the ring.)

Baron Corbin is totally NXT's Goldberg (I don't know how green he is yet)! Regal have a match with him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Can we please get a 5 minute match between Corbin and Dempsey where Corbin goes over? Sick of these damn 20 second long squashes. Also, don't let him speak, it'll ruin the mystique.*


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's just 20 seconds, you'd have to make a special effort to be sick of something that short :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> It's just 20 seconds, you'd have to make a special effort to be sick of something that short :lmao


*
It adds nothing to the product. The audience is even sarcastically counting the seconds now. I said it last week and I'll say it every week until something changes. It's time for a real feud. I know nothing about his character. It's time for the commentators to start explaining more of his back story like they did with Kane in '97. Why is he here? Why is he squashing people? What is he trying to accomplish? It's really not hard to set up a feud between him and Bull for resident monster of NXT. This can get rid of Bull like most of us wanted and solidify Corbin's status as the head beast in charge.*


----------



## HHHGame78

Thrash™ said:


> Not a good night to be an Emma fan. Two losses on two different shows.


Best part is it's her most screen time in months.


----------



## Vårmakos

Is Carmella supposed to be a face? Because she is not likable in the slightest and it doesn't help that she's basically Sasha Banks with a tan.


----------



## Mr. I

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> It adds nothing to the product. The audience is even sarcastically counting the seconds now. I said it last week and I'll say it every week until something changes. It's time for a real feud. I know nothing about his character. It's time for the commentators to start explaining more of his back story like they did with Kane in '97. Why is he here? Why is he squashing people? What is he trying to accomplish? It's really not hard to set up a feud between him and Bull for resident monster of NXT. This can get rid of Bull like most of us wanted and solidify Corbin's status as the head beast in charge.*


It's not sarcasm. The crowd _like_ Corbin. This squash match routine is getting him over, so it is not pointless.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Vårmakos said:


> Is Carmella supposed to be a face? Because she is not likable in the slightest and it doesn't help that she's basically Sasha Banks with a tan.


:agree: the fact she's playing the stereotypical annoying staten island girl makes her an insta-heel for me. Holy shit that accent. 

Also i think you can tell I've given up all hope for Emma. Still cheer for her, but she's got no future with this company


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

fiddlecastro said:


> :agree: the fact she's playing the stereotypical annoying staten island girl makes her an insta-heel for me. Holy shit that accent.
> 
> Also i think you can tell I've given up all hope for Emma. Still cheer for her, but she's got no future with this company


*You'll be ok. Just hop on over to the Graphics Room and get your Sasha signature :*


----------



## Joshi Judas

Yeah I don't think the crowd was chanting sarcastically either. They just wanna see how long a jobber lasts and have developed a fun routine around it. They do chant "Baron's gonna kill you" too.

I haven't watched the latest episode yet so I dunno if they chanted it this week but you don't just go from marking for a guy one week to getting tired the next so I think they're still very much into him.

And Bull vs Corbin is clearly something they won't throw away on a random NXT episode. We can expect it on the next live Network special.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Yeah I don't think the crowd was chanting sarcastically either. They just wanna see how long a jobber lasts and have developed a fun routine around it. They do chant "Baron's gonna kill you" too.
> 
> I haven't watched the latest episode yet so I dunno if they chanted it this week but you don't just go from marking for a guy one week to getting tired the next so I think they're still very much into him.
> 
> And Bull vs Corbin is clearly something they won't throw away on a random NXT episode. We can expect it on the next live Network special.


*They chanted "Baron's gonna kill you". They like him, I just saw the counting as them trying to be funny about the squashes. I don't want that match on a throwaway episode either. It should be built for the live special. I just want a storyline. I can't get behind pointless matches. 







*


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Balor's debut next week :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

It's coming Russo relax :lol

I wouldn't mind Dempsey and Corbin competing against each other by seeing who can squash his opponent in lesser time though.


----------



## Shentenza

Last Episode was okay. But two things, first: I would have preferd a eliminatio tag team match instead of the battle royal and second if they don't do a great pay off for Itami then I'm really pissed. It is okay that the Ascension beat him up, but man he is getting punished by them week after week. But next week we get his friend so I'm excited.

Breeze vs. Zayn! :mark:


----------



## Panzer

Bring Back Russo said:


> *
> It adds nothing to the product. The audience is even sarcastically counting the seconds now. I said it last week and I'll say it every week until something changes. It's time for a real feud. I know nothing about his character. It's time for the commentators to start explaining more of his back story like they did with Kane in '97. Why is he here? Why is he squashing people? What is he trying to accomplish? It's really not hard to set up a feud between him and Bull for resident monster of NXT. This can get rid of Bull like most of us wanted and solidify Corbin's status as the head beast in charge.*


Corbin and Dempsy will have a match together soon. Probably more than one match too. 

And why get rid of Bull Dempsy? The man has a lot of potential. Give him some more time.


----------



## HitMark

What really pisses me off is that they still put Enzo and Cass behind Vaudevillans and AScension when Enzo and Cass are their no.1 act. Get your head out of your ass.

People counting during the squash were just being smarks and patting themselves on the back, like ECW lite crowd. Also like that they gave Coring a sick entrance. Don't worry, crowd is ffirmly behind him, more so than Bull Dempsey. I see a lot of love for Corbin on here, did he use to be an indie wrestler?

Camrella's character is too similar to Sasha's which is too similar to Summer's. Like the characters are too derivative. Also, why must EVERY diva flick her hair. Except for Becky and Bayley, everyone else does it.

Hope Cesaro comes back to put over Zayn on his road to redemption.


----------



## RiverFenix

NXT bookers should troll the obnoxious fans have have Baron wrestle longer than a squash with what initially would seem to be a squash candidate - have them counting and the match goes on for 3-4 minutes.


----------



## Necramonium

HitMark said:


> What really pisses me off is that they still put Enzo and Cass behind Vaudevillans and AScension when Enzo and Cass are their no.1 act. Get your head out of your ass.


Seems even HHH has no feeling what the fans want, or he just has bigger plans for them down the road. But its indeed stupid, if someone is over with the fans, push him!!:stupid:


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> NXT bookers should troll the obnoxious fans have have Baron wrestle longer than a squash with what initially would seem to be a squash candidate - have them counting and the match goes on for 3-4 minutes.


Yea if they're smart they can kill this early by having the next jobber duck out of the ring for the first 20 seconds then come into the ring and avoid tying up or they could have Baron just stand there eating chops and punches and no selling them like the Terminator until deep into the count, basically showing he doesn't give a fuck about it or the opponent

If they don't kill this soon the entirety of his gimmick will be wins in under 20 seconds which has no legs especially outside of Full Sail


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Necramonium said:


> Seems even HHH has no feeling what the fans want, or he just has bigger plans for them down the road. But its indeed stupid, if someone is over with the fans, push him!!:stupid:


I disagree. Cass and Enzo especially need a lot of work. If H expects them to be in NXT for a while then a slow burn is better than pushing them hard and their act getting stale before they get called up, like Neville who the crowd is already sick of. 

Right now in addition to their stellar charisma they also have mad underdog heat and we still want more because of how little we get. 

I think their current push is brilliant.


----------



## x78

I don't think the counting is obnoxious, it seems like a legit attempt to support Corbin and sell how dominant he is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

x78 said:


> I don't think the counting is obnoxious, it seems like a legit attempt to support Corbin and sell how dominant he is.


Yea but it creates the expectation that all his matches will be that short and that dominant indefinitely. It pigeonholes him and the NXT universe has a lot of influence. They've made the Emma dance and "yah" into gimmicks, caused face and heel changes and buried Mojo. 

I would hate to see him get called up as the 20 second squash guy because that won't fly on the main roster


----------



## Joshi Judas

Man it's disappointing how small Emma's NXT pops are currently, compared to the ones she used to get :jose


I'd say keep her full time in NXT for a second spell and send her back to the main roster, slightly repackaged.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RAVEN said:


> Man it's disappointing how small Emma's NXT pops are currently, compared to the ones she used to get :jose
> 
> 
> I'd say keep her full time in NXT for a second spell and send her back to the main roster, slightly repackaged.


*She hasn't evolved in 2 years.  In fact, like JeriGOAT says, it could be argued that she's regressing. She needs to be removed from WWE programming and full on repackaged. Slight my ass. Get rid of everything ut*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Anyone giving any wrestler credit for "getting over" with the NXT crowd doesn't understand the NXT crowd. It means nothing in the long run of their WWE career. They go crazy over any new face, they boo any new heel. They're extremely on point, supportive, of what each wrestler is trying to do. 

Not in all cases, I admit (CJ Parker is the best example. people stopped liking him fast and he's only just getting the "good" boos as a heel now). But my point is, Corbin getting "over" with the NXT crowd is pointless. It means nothing. Anyone can come out and squash a guy and they'd be over with that crowd. To me, Corbin has shown nothing, no charisma. I get he's just doing a squash entry. But I have this gut feeling once he stops he'll be back at square one with nothing to offer.


----------



## Joshi Judas

She was absolutely fine until NXT Arrival this February. It was after the callup to Raw and the Santino pairing that the problems started. All the Venemma shit and stuff.

She won't ever get airtime on Raw/SD. Bring her back full time to NXT, slowly work on a character change and then send her back.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

^^^They had my 2nd most favorite NXT (show, not PPV) match ever though. Santino/Emma v Summer Rae/Fandango in April 2013.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Tbf that match worked in large part due to the Fullsail Crowd. Do that exact same match on Raw and it wouldn't come across as well imo.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RAVEN said:


> Tbf that match worked in large part due to the Fullsail Crowd. Do that exact same match on Raw and it wouldn't come across as well imo.


I'm pretty sure they did do that exact same match on Smackdown


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I'm pretty sure they did do that exact same match on Smackdown


*I'm pretty sure they did that match for nearly 2 months before Emma got taken off television.*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm pretty sure it only worked the first time, and not the next 100.


----------



## Joshi Judas

That's not what I meant. I mean work the match the exact same way they did in NXT.

The way they treat comedy in NXT is vastly different from the way they do on the main roster.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

RAVEN said:


> That's not what I meant. I mean work the match the exact same way they did in NXT.
> 
> The way they treat comedy in NXT is vastly different from the way they do on the main roster.


They did a spot for spot recreation of at least 2 NXT matches on Smackdown, that's when I realized how small the NXT viewing audience must've been for them to do something so brazen and lazy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I'm pretty sure that match was so Raven....:tucky


----------



## fiddlecastro

Bring Back Russo said:


> *She hasn't evolved in 2 years. In fact, like JeriGOAT says, it could be argued that she's regressing. She needs to be removed from WWE programming and full on repackaged. Slight my ass. Get rid of everything ut*


I'm one of the biggest Emma/Tenille marks here. As she is, she's not going anywhere in WWE. She'll need a HUGE repackaging, It's not working, it's not going to work. When she's on, she's one of the best in-ring wrestlers on the roster, but she's just been awful save for the couple of matches with Alicia Fox.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

fiddlecastro said:


> I'm one of the biggest Emma/Tenille marks here. As she is, she's not going anywhere in WWE. She'll need a HUGE repackaging, It's not working, it's not going to work. When she's on, she's one of the best in-ring wrestlers on the roster, but she's just been awful save for the couple of matches with Alicia Fox.


*
Love your honesty :
*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Me too. 

I get why she's half assing it after getting buried then fired. I'm sure at some point the realization set in that her careers going nowhere or that even if she did get a push there's really no way to advance as long as the company doesn't give a shit about divas beyond Total Divas. I think they killed her passion but people can't tell because she always looks happy. Unless she can get rejuvenated I guess I'll just be watching JBL show, old NXT and World of Hurt stuff for a fix of the Tenille I like.


----------



## Panzer

I'm comfortable with Enzo and Cass not having the tag titles. They don't need the tag titles to get over. Besides it makes room for other worthy tag teams to have their spotlight in pursuit of the tag titles.


----------



## Necramonium

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I disagree. Cass and Enzo especially need a lot of work. If H expects them to be in NXT for a while then a slow burn is better than pushing them hard and their act getting stale before they get called up, like Neville who the crowd is already sick of.
> 
> Right now in addition to their stellar charisma they also have mad underdog heat and we still want more because of how little we get.
> 
> I think their current push is brilliant.


What push?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Necramonium said:


> What push?


The one that gave them multiple segments at the last special and multiple segments at every taping

Just because they aren't in the title picture doesn't mean they aren't being put in a position to succeed. We get a decent amount of Zo and Cass even if they aren't winning


----------



## DoubtGin

They are basically the lowcard of NXT.


----------



## p862011

god nxt sucked this week

i am not impressed with carmella at all alexa bliss is more impressive and both have same amount of experience

titus needs to get off nxt neville and zayn cant seem to get a good match out of this stumbling piece of wood


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

p862011 said:


> god nxt sucked this week
> 
> i am not impressed with carmella at all alexa bliss is more impressive and both have same amount of experience
> 
> titus needs to get off nxt neville and zayn cant seem to get a good match out of this stumbling piece of wood


What about Titus' matches sucks so bad? Is it the lack of chain grappling and flippy/divey shit? 

He's safe, strikes stiff, doesn't botch, sells the monster psychology, works the crowd, his moveset is limited but strong and unique. 

He's no Luke Harper but for a guy his size he's decent and the matches he's put on with Zayn and Neville have been pretty entertaining if you don't need every match to move at 100 mph.

I dunno if there's a big guy bias around here or maybe my standards are low but I don't understand why everyone always says Titus, Bray, Rowan and even sometimes Swagger are all shit like they're Show/Henry bad.


----------



## p862011

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What about Titus' matches sucks so bad? Is it the lack of chain grappling and flippy/divey shit?
> 
> He's safe, strikes stiff, doesn't botch, sells the monster psychology, works the crowd, his moveset is limited but strong and unique.
> 
> He's no Luke Harper but for a guy his size he's decent and the matches he's put on with Zayn and Neville have been pretty entertaining if you don't need every match to move at 100 mph.


he doesn't have to chain wrestle or fly he is just boring

go look at sheamus who is a big strong guy who does'nt need to chain wrestle or hit the top and he is very good in the ring


----------



## Joshi Judas

I prefer my big guys like Sheamus, BNB, Harper, Mcintyre etc. Titus is just too dull in the ring. I even like Big Show in the ring these days. Henry too, when he's a heel. Titus really doesn't click with me.


----------



## BornBad

“NXT House Show” - 30.10.2014 – Largo, Florida

Corey Graves hypes the crowd










Tag Team Match
The Ascension (Konnor & Viktor) defeated Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake

Baron Corbin defeated CJ Parker

Bayley (w/ Charlotte) defeated Becky Lynch (w/ Sasha Banks)










Tag Team Non-Title Match
The Lucha Dragons (Kalisto & Sin Cara) (c) defeated The Vaudevillains (Aiden English & Simon Gotch)

Marcus Louis defeated Elias Samson

Tag Team Match
The Mechanics (Dash Wilder & Scott Dawson)defeated Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton

Bull Dempsey defeated Jason Jordan

Tag Team Match
Adrian Neville & Sami Zayn defeated Tyler Breeze & Tyson Kidd


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Titus is decent? :lol He's one of the worst guys on the entire roster in terms of ring work. Super boring guy to watch and I bet most of his offense hurts more than it looks. He failed to have a good match with both Neville and Zayn, which is impressive, not to mention he already had a small push a while ago and he botched it due to his lack of charisma and that awful match with Darren Young, and Darren's a pretty good worker by the way.


----------



## obby

Titus has tons of charisma, and both of his matches with Zayn were good.

So is Corey Graves ever coming back? I missed his entire run, and would really love to see what the hype was about.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Titus is decent? :lol He's one of the worst guys on the entire roster in terms of ring work. Super boring guy to watch and I bet most of his offense hurts more than it looks. He failed to have a good match with both Neville and Zayn, which is impressive, not to mention he already had a small push a while ago and he botched it due to his lack of charisma and that awful match with Darren Young, and Darren's a pretty good worker by the way.


Where's the analysis? I mean we're all just giving opinions here but I offered a basis for mine, just saying he's bad and boring won't convince anyone except those already convinced that he's bad and boring. 
Is he boring because of his pace? 
Seems heel standard to me. Does he botch? If so point them out. Is his psychology bad? Does he not sell? Does he make his opponents look bad? Is his style mismatched to his character? 

If he's so bad surely there must be a ton of evidence with which to make a case besides vague remonstrations and smileys.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

obby said:


> Titus has tons of charisma, and both of his matches with Zayn were good.
> 
> So is Corey Graves ever coming back? I missed his entire run, and would really love to see what the hype was about.


I agree he has charisma, unfortunately never on TV when he has to wrestle or cut a promo. His first match with Sami was decent, the second one sucked big time. Can't see any future for him, maybe as an ambassador for their community and charity work or something but as a wrestler I just don't see it.

I don't remember any hype for Graves. He's decent on the mic and has a good look but he was one of the most boring wrestlers on the show in my opinion. Wouldn't mind seeing him as Baron's manager though, could be something there.


----------



## x78

Graves was anything but boring, he wrestled like a true heel. Best total package in NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Graves was a part of a dying breed. Best true heel in the company until Rollins' recent development


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Wrestled like a true heel yet the crowd was dead for every match he had. :lana "not impressed"



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Where's the analysis? I mean we're all just giving opinions here but I offered a basis for mine, just saying he's bad and boring won't convince anyone except those already convinced that he's bad and boring.
> Is he boring because of his pace?
> Seems heel standard to me. Does he botch? If so point them out. Is his psychology bad? Does he not sell? Does he make his opponents look bad? Is his style mismatched to his character?
> 
> If he's so bad surely there must be a ton of evidence with which to make a case besides vague remonstrations and smileys.


The analysis? If I was talking about someone whose talent was a matter of opinion then an analysis would be worthwhile. Titus' general lack of ability is obvious to any wrestling fan so if you want to be convinced of it then just type Titus O'Neil on youtube and watch a few of his matches. His promos are bad and always very unnatural and forced. His selling is atrocious, his offense looks bad and stiff, he always looks like he's badly positioned... All of you talk about Neville and Zayn's lack of character but which is Titus' character? Big black guy? Yep. I can't remember a single good Titus match, unless you count those multi tag-team spotfests he was involved with during his PTP run. I think he's a guy who just doesn't get professional wrestling, and he wrestles like it too.


----------



## Genking48

Maybe his wrestling was just too deep for the crowd to understand :cool2

Could have been big, still hope he returns someday


----------



## BornBad

Corey Graves still wants to wrestle and is optimistic.﻿ but WWE is cautious with his concussions ( he already had two ). he still does a lot stuff off tv cause it's obvious than he is very "marketable"


----------



## RiverFenix

Graves was the Randy Orton of NXT.


----------



## TripleG

Titus is...carry-able. 

He has a big body and is convincingly strong, and what sets him apart from other muscle head types is that he can actually be funny. 

As an actually worker? He needs to be in there with somebody that can lead the dance because I am have seen him royally stink up the joint plenty of times, but, put him in their with Neville and Zayn, at it is at least OK.


----------



## BornBad

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Graves was the Randy Orton of NXT.


yup Graves was one damn good worker just like Randy Orton


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Graves was the Randy Orton of NXT.


yeah, Randy Orton at his worst.


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for this Thursday...Devitt debuts


----------



## Maul_Slasher

So excited for NXT. Can't wait to see Sami and Neville clash, and the indy legends debut.


----------



## TripleG

Neville Vs. Breeze a few months ago was the match I saw that made me an NXT fan, so I'll be happy to see it again!


----------



## BornBad

kinda sad if NXT is turning into a glorified indy show where fans only care about ROH/PWG/NJPW allumni.... Whatever


----------



## obby

^ Not true at all. People on here love Breeze, Tyson, Enzo, and Cass, at least.


----------



## HitMark

BornBad said:


> kinda sad if NXT is turning into a glorified indy show where fans only care about ROH/PWG/NJPW allumni.... Whatever



There is a certain element of this and it does piss me off. I remember seeing Ohno and thinking "what do people see in this guy?". Similar thing with Itami where he is getting squashed by Ascension right now and people still cheer him on and I think he has yet to wrestle a 10 minute match on NXT. He might have been a HUGE indy star but he hasn't impressed me yet but people still rave about him.

You'll see this too when Devitt and Steen will debut and get uproarious reaction, despite not having done anything.

However, it's not all bad. Enzo and Cass are the most over act right now. Breeze is also pretty big.. Indy stars still have to prove themselves to advance. Like Zayn and Cesaro and Rollins had completely won me over. But the thing is, people based on some wrestler's past performances keep cheering them on, disregarding their current performances and it bugs me a little.


----------



## Vårmakos

Graves should be a commentator. He is a pretty funny guy and a lot less of a tool than Alex Riley.


----------



## Genking48

Of course you cheer guys like Devitt, Itami, Steen, and the like, you've watched them for year, you feel like you know them and they finally made it.

Why should I give a crap about some guy I've never heard of before, why should I support him over a guy I've known of for years? Unless non indy guys come in and show that they are instantly better than the guys I've known at something (Breeze, Enzo & Cass are good examples of that) then I don't really care for them, I wanna cheer the guys I feel I have a connection with.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Damn good opener. Zayn and Breeze are fantastic together. Some good spots and a great finish. My only gripe with breeze is his moveset lacks some flash. He has a cool follow through neckbreaker, and alot of great kicks, but that's really it. If he added a little more to it, he could really standout.

Kidd and wilder was a decent match. Wilder screams jobber to me unfortunately. He wasn't given much offense, but what he did get wasn't anything special. 

Louis' promo made me think they're going in the direction of a 'he thinks he's a hideous beast'. Maybe it will work, I don't care that much.

The divas tag match was decent, but nothing really stood out. the only one they gave a fuck about was bayley. 

As for the ending segment, I thought Balor's pop was way louder when I watched the fan footage. Either way it was good. The double stomp off the apron, Itami using the Busaiku knee kick, and then baiting Konor into the top rope stomp was great.
Also, I thought it pronounced BAY-LOR, but apparently it's BAL-OR. That sounds worse imo, but hey, it's not my name.

Overall? 7/10. great opener, great ending, rest was filler. Becky's body is sweet, and The fact that Itami is using the Busaiku again gives me hope. BAL-OR is going to be a big deal, I can already see it.


----------



## obby

How are people watching a day early?


----------



## dan the marino

HitMark said:


> There is a certain element of this and it does piss me off. I remember seeing Ohno and thinking "what do people see in this guy?". Similar thing with Itami where he is getting squashed by Ascension right now and people still cheer him on and I think he has yet to wrestle a 10 minute match on NXT. He might have been a HUGE indy star but he hasn't impressed me yet but people still rave about him.
> 
> You'll see this too when Devitt and Steen will debut and get uproarious reaction, despite not having done anything.
> 
> However, it's not all bad. Enzo and Cass are the most over act right now. Breeze is also pretty big.. Indy stars still have to prove themselves to advance. Like Zayn and Cesaro and Rollins had completely won me over. But the thing is, people based on some wrestler's past performances keep cheering them on, disregarding their current performances and it bugs me a little.


Obviously people are going to cheer wrestlers they're fans of already and think are talented regardless if they've been able to show that off or not yet vs people they don't know.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Disappointed to hear that they edited out the "Prince Devitt" part of Finn Balor's debut...


----------



## december_blue

obby said:


> How are people watching a day early?


If I'm not mistaken, it still airs on TV in some international markets. Hence why you can watch it before it's up on the Network.


----------



## FnPhenomenal

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Damn good opener. Zayn and Breeze are fantastic together.


It is refreshing to see shows that are booked 'in reverse' and have main draws open the show. Hopefully The Ascension/Hideo Itami feud will pick up now that Hideo has his accomplice.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Just watched Balor's debut. Funny, it's pretty clear they took the crowd's reaction to "Prince Devitt" appearing on the tron, and piped it in right when Finn Balor walked out. Great debut nonetheless!


----------



## Mr. I

The debut worked better with the "Prince Devitt" intro turning into the Finn Bálor entrance, it had more buildup, as in the fan video, but still an excellent debut and Bálor is very clearly being positioned as a major guy right away.


----------



## THANOS

Damn that sucks they removed the "Prince Devitt" graphic from Balor's debut, I think it would have informed the audience why he got such a huge pop on his entrance. Now some of the fans won't understand the hype.

That said, the stomps look much better in television quality!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched the episode.

Devitt's debut was so fuckin awesome :banderas


----------



## lhama

Great show. Love everything about it. Even the pointless Tyson/Wilder match werent bad.


----------



## HHHGame78

The funny thing is during the pop when Balor came out, you could hear the heartbeats of his intro playing. Pretty bad editing. :lol


----------



## TJQ

Balor's theme is kada

The poor editing during his entrance had me laughin, though. Super enjoyable nonetheless, I'm expecting some great stuff from these guys in the coming weeks.


----------



## THANOS

TJQ said:


> Balor's theme is kada
> 
> The poor editing during his entrance had me laughin, though. Super enjoyable nonetheless, I'm expecting some great stuff from these guys in the coming weeks.


Yeah his theme is right there with Wyatt's and Brock's as best in the company imo.

I hope he keeps most of his moveset including the Bloody Sunday, because it will be lame if both him and Itami just use stomps as finishers fpalm.


----------



## TJQ

THANOS said:


> Yeah his theme is right there with Wyatt's and Brock's as best in the company imo.
> 
> I hope he keeps most of his moveset including the Bloody Sunday, because it will be lame if both him and Itami just use stomps as finishers fpalm.


Agreed, even though the chances are slim as hell I've been praying he keeps Bloody Sunday. But from the looks of it Itami might be taking the Busaiku back, so maybe Balor will be taking the stomps instead? I'm really not sure, we'll have to wait and see.

rip


----------



## THANOS

TJQ said:


> Agreed, even though the chances are slim as hell I've been praying he keeps Bloody Sunday. But from the looks of it Itami might be taking the Busaiku back, so maybe Balor will be taking the stomps instead? I'm really not sure, we'll have to wait and see.
> 
> rip


Good point. I wonder if WWE are just letting Itami use the Busaoiku knee in NXT until Bryan returns, will have both of them use it, or Bryan has decided on a new finisher (possible the Regal-Plex :mark?


----------



## lesnarism

where can i find the fan footage of finn balor's debut


----------



## THANOS

lesnarism said:


> where can i find the fan footage of finn balor's debut





Spoiler: the location



watchwrestling.ch


----------



## TJQ

I'm seriously in love with this theme.


----------



## Insomnia

^^^ 0:26 - 0:38 :banderas

Very good episode this week.


----------



## Freeway.86

THANOS said:


> Good point. I wonder if WWE are just letting Itami use the Busaoiku knee in NXT until Bryan returns, will have both of them use it, or Bryan has decided on a new finisher (possible the Regal-Plex :mark?


I think it was actually a kick instead of a knee that he used this week.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Freeway.86 said:


> I think it was actually a kick instead of a knee that he used this week.


No, it wasn't. It was definitely the Busaiku Knee. It just looks like a kick because Hideo leads with the opposite leg first.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Balor debuted like a BAWSE. I'm hyped to see Itami/Balor tag team for the first time and the next Takeover event! :mark:


----------



## obby

You know it's a good episode of the show when there are three actual matches instead of a bunch of useless TV squashes. An actual segment to close the show, too.

Don't like how Devitt's name is pronounced, though. BALUR doesn't sound royal enough.


----------



## obby

Feel Itami's theme is way better than Balor's, too. IDK, it doesn't seem to be a popular opinion.


----------



## Mox Girl

Am I the only person who's annoyed with Alex Riley's commentary? I'm watching the new ep right now, and he's irritating me during the Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze match. He kept rambling on about Sami not being able to win "the big one" blah blah blah. I get he was trying to be a heel announcer, but all he does is constantly undermine Sami and not in a good heel way.


----------



## Freeway.86

weatherwarden said:


> Am I the only person who's annoyed with Alex Riley's commentary? I'm watching the new ep right now, and he's irritating me during the Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze match. He kept rambling on about Sami not being able to win "the big one" blah blah blah. I get he was trying to be a heel announcer, but all he does is constantly undermine Sami and not in a good heel way.


Oh he's terrible. He makes some matches unwatchable because of how bad he is on commentary.


----------



## Mox Girl

He wouldn't even give Sami credit when he won! All he said was "oh, he's not NXT Champion" lol.


----------



## Freeway.86

weatherwarden said:


> He wouldn't even give Sami credit when he won! All he said was "oh, he's not NXT Champion" lol.


I think he's trying to be an old school heel commentator, but even they gave credit to the faces when they won.


----------



## CruelAngel77

It's almost Adventure Time with Finn and Hideo. Can't wait!


----------



## obby

I will agree that Alex Riley is a horrible heel commentator. Albert kinda saves his ass with their back and forth, though.


----------



## Mox Girl

^ Yeah especially when Riley starts badmouthing Bayley, Albert always stands up for her. Riley just hates all the happy go lucky babyfaces obviously lol.


----------



## RiverFenix

All three are HORRID on commentary. I've accepted that what I want out of my commentary and what the wwe wants to provide is 180 degrees different. Regal could sell drama like few others - the guys now it's canned hype, blatantly phony and forced. And the banter is unnatural as well - stilted and amateur.


----------



## x78

^ Agreed, I've always said that heel commentators are a stupid and outdated concept and Riley proves that, he's actually a solid enough commentator when he isn't trying too hard to be a heel. Albert is just fucking terrible and actively makes me want to dislike most of the babyfaces, also after over a year at the booth he still hasn't grasped the idea that commentators are supposed to maintain at least a pretense of neutrality and not just blatantly cheer for the faces. Regal did tend to waffle and occasionally said some strange things but he was so far ahead of these clowns as a wrestling commentator it isn't funny. I feel like commentary is the one aspect of the business that really needs reinventing to bring it up to speed with the modern era, and unfortunately none of the idiots currently on commentary, main roster or NXT are anywhere near intelligent enough to change things.


----------



## obby

I like Albert. He wasn't great tonight but I don't think what you said about him being outwardly babyface in all situations is true. NXT commentary team would be great if Riley just started acting like a bit of a dick as opposed to a full fledged heel.

Actually, fuck everything I just said. Hire DON WEST.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Can we please get Brad Maddox on commentary?

I think a Renee, Maddox & face Riley team would be very good.


----------



## Mox Girl

I think the thing that annoyed me about Riley was he kept going on about Sami Zayn's wins not meaning anything cos he's not NXT Champion, but then he kept praising Tyler Breeze, who isn't NXT Champ either last time I checked lol. There's being a heel, then there's just being annoying for no reason. Even JBL, who champions The Authority and is their biggest supporter admits when a face had a great match, Riley was just undermining Bayley and Sami.

I liked Regal on commentary, he said hilarious things at times :lol

Oh and I was excited to see Finn Balor debut! I've never watched any of his indie stuff, so he was all new to me! I love the look of him already


----------



## obby

DGenerationMC said:


> Can we please get Brad Maddox on commentary?
> 
> I think a Renee, Maddox & face Riley team would be very good.


Not sure a team with three colour commentators would go so well.


----------



## DGenerationMC

obby said:


> Not sure a team with three colour commentators would go so well.


Well, they better learn play-by-play real quick cause all the other options suck (A-Train, fat Michael Cole, that black guy, skinny Michael Cole etc.), in my opinion.


----------



## x78

obby said:


> I like Albert. He wasn't great tonight but I don't think what you said about him being outwardly babyface in all situations is true. NXT commentary team would be great if Riley just started acting like a bit of a dick as opposed to a full fledged heel.
> 
> Actually, fuck everything I just said. Hire DON WEST.


He's toned it down a little recently but he can be unbearable at times with his outward support of the faces. I haven't watched this week's show yet so I'll have to see but in general he is everything a wrestling commentator should not be.


DGenerationMC said:


> Can we please get Brad Maddox on commentary?
> 
> I think a Renee, Maddox & face Riley team would be very good.


Maddox was entertaining but really took away from the matches last time he was on NXT commentary, he had heel Cole syndrome of turning the whole thing into an exercise to put himself over as much as possible rather than actually contributing to the matches. I was glad when he left TBH although obviously he's much better than what we have at present.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

@ DGenerationMC, you just _asked_ for Renee on commentary. You should be banned and not allowed to internet ever again. that is the worse idea I've read on this entire website. And someone asked for Benoit to be the WWE WHC.

but not really, I like ya. but really


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Fun matches. Bored of Sami Zayn wrestling the same 3 guys. Don't really care about the NXT championship match next week. 

good divas match, great Kidd match, Great Devitt debut (he's hot, and I'm uncomfortable).

no Vaudvillians... but other time wasn't pointlessly wasted so that's ok. The debut made the show.


----------



## Mr. I

weatherwarden said:


> Am I the only person who's annoyed with Alex Riley's commentary? I'm watching the new ep right now, and he's irritating me during the Sami Zayn vs Tyler Breeze match. He kept rambling on about Sami not being able to win "the big one" blah blah blah. I get he was trying to be a heel announcer, but all he does is constantly undermine Sami and not in a good heel way.


Riley is absolute dogshit as a commentator. Loud, stupid, and actively detracts from shows.
He has no idea how to be a heel announcer.


----------



## Shentenza

Prince Devitt! :mark:


----------



## x78

Watched the show and you're all being marks about Riley's commentary, it was fine and Albert was also better than usual, probably the best I've heard from him TBH. He might make a commentator yet if he keeps up that improvement.


----------



## TJQ

I'm not overly annoyed with Riley on commentary. He certainly has some annoying tendencies, but he gets the job done. 



CruelAngel77 said:


> It's almost Adventure Time with Finn and Hideo. Can't wait!


:mark: I'd buy a shirt themed around that like:


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Balor was alright. I hear they cut out part of his entrance (the bit where Prince Devitt flashes on the titantron). 

But I'm sad the double leg stomp was given to him instead of Itami. I liked Itami using it.


----------



## obby

x78 said:


> *Watched the show and you're all being marks about Riley's commentary, it was fine* and Albert was also better than usual, probably the best I've heard from him TBH. He might make a commentator yet if he keeps up that improvement.


Not sure how you came to that conclusion. He was among the worst I've ever seen him tonight.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't really like any of the NXT commentators, I find Renee a bit annoying, Albert favours the faces *too* much, Riley is just a pain in the ass and that other guy (Rich something?) is just there lol.


----------



## x78

obby said:


> Not sure how you came to that conclusion. He was among the worst I've ever seen him tonight.


His commentary was technically fine. He said what needed to be said, put over the characters and angles and didn't take away from the show or accidentally bury anyone like most of the others do. If you were upset by the commentary then chances are it's just because he was working you as a heel, which as I said earlier, I question why that's really necessary in modern commentary (although Riley did a decent enough job of making it work in the context of the show TBF). He can come across as forced in his heel role but apart from that the content was good and the whole presentation this week was acceptable for once.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I could tell Riley was the heel of the commentators, but not a heel commentator alone. Tensai was good and I could tell he was the/a face. But put Riley with someone else (like JBL) and you wouldn't be able to tell he was a heel.

I really like him just spouting out comparison facts and good face commentary. though.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I guess I'm the only one who doesn't want to hear Regal on commentary; he sells well but I hate hearing him stumbling, stuttering and at a loss for words. His brain is fried from all those drugs and it makes me uncomfortable. 

Anyway... 
- Realized why I'm sick of Zayn: he's just flippy Dolph. Every match: sell, sell, false finish, sell, ff, reversal, sell, reversal, finish. 
- Why is Kidd wrestling nobodies and putting himself over so strongly? That's not like him and makes me think they still have plans for him. 
- Louis' promo was too OTT
- Great divas match, Sa$ha is super over and her heel work is incredible; she let Becky get washed to the point where it's hard to believe in kayfabe that Becky wouldn't be mad at her. That was overkill. 
-I guess I'm the only person that has a problem with 2 midgets squashing the most dominant tag team in years who also happen to be twice their size. The pronunciation of Bálor is stupid and will hurt him but at least he's got a dope song. Shouldn't he have come out in body paint if that's his gimmick?


----------



## DG89

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I guess I'm the only one who doesn't want to hear Regal on commentary; he sells well but I hate hearing him stumbling, stuttering and at a loss for words. His brain is fried from all those drugs and it makes me uncomfortable.
> 
> Anyway...
> - Realized why I'm sick of Zayn: he's just flippy Dolph. Every match: sell, sell, false finish, sell, ff, reversal, sell, reversal, finish.
> - Why is Kidd wrestling nobodies and putting himself over so strongly? That's not like him and makes me think they still have plans for him.
> - Louis' promo was too OTT
> - Great divas match, Sa$ha is super over and her heel work is incredible; she let Becky get washed to the point where it's hard to believe in kayfabe that Becky wouldn't be mad at her. That was overkill.
> -I guess I'm the only person that has a problem with 2 midgets squashing the most dominant tag team in years who also happen to be twice their size. The pronunciation of Bálor is stupid and will hurt him but at least he's got a dope song. Shouldn't he have come out in body paint if that's his gimmick?


It's only his gimmick for special occasions. Which is what he should stick to in WWE aswell. Just come out in facepaint for Takeover specials and once he's on the main roster, Strictly on PPV's.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DG89 said:


> It's only his gimmick for special occasions. Which is what he should stick to in WWE aswell. Just come out in facepaint for Takeover specials and once he's on the main roster, Strictly on PPV's.


Then what's his gimmick in between ppvs?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Haven't seen the latest episode yet but I find Riley really annoying on most occasions. He's much more bearable on the PPV pre-show panels.

He has a tendency to keep shouting over the others and be really obnoxious.



As for Balor's gimmick, I guess we'll find out. I still don't know what The Ascension's gimmick is though. I guess they're debuting these new talents as world travelled "superstars", who the crowd are already familiar with. Kinda like when they brought in a top star from another territory in the old days. I expect to see some character growth and tweaks by the time he's called up to the main roster so that's not an issue for me. Not the biggest Devitt fan personally but let's see what he can bring to the table in the upcoming episodes.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Ok just finished watching. Riley was better than the last few weeks here.

Kind of a weird way to feature Dash Wilder in action, but happy to see Tyson Kidd get a win. Maybe the start of a new angle for him?

Zayn vs Breeze was decent. Logical booking seeing as Sami's on his road to redemption.

Decent divas match. Did it's job in putting over Sasha's heel character. Becky looked hot and did her part.

Balor's debut was ok, nothing to write home about. Lets see how his promo on the next show goes. They're treating him as a superstar right away, and I'll say this- he does carry himself like a big deal, which is good to see.


----------



## fiddlecastro

I thought last night's episode was pretty good. Featured great talent, the ending was awesome, (probs because I hate the Ascension and love Balor) and Sasha is proving she's by far the most talented woman currently on wwe's payroll. Commentary sucked, but it's a WWE product so that's expected.


----------



## Mr. I

Devitt started using body paint at Wrestle Kingdom 8, in January 2014, after 8 years of wrestling in NJPW without body paint. He continued doing it on the indies when he had a run between April 2014 (when his NJPW contract expired) and July, when he finalized his WWE deal.

So there's no need to treat it as his "thing". It's a thing he did, not the only.


----------



## x78

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -I guess I'm the only person that has a problem with 2 midgets squashing the most dominant tag team in years who also happen to be twice their size. The pronunciation of Bálor is stupid and will hurt him but at least he's got a dope song. Shouldn't he have come out in body paint if that's his gimmick?


Yeah, it was hard to suspend disbelief during that segment TBH and I was surprised how small Balor looked, especially as he's actually bigger than Itami who has never come across as unrealistically small.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Loved the storytelling in the Zayn vs. Breeze match. I have no problem with Breeze losing here. It adds greatly to the Road to Redemption storyline. Really appreciated the sports reference by saying it's hard to sweep a team 3-0. It elevated Zayn and provided a difficult task to overcome for Breeze instead of making it seem like he had it in the bag. Riley was also great on commentary. Not sure why people are so angry, seems like they got worked. He did his job as the heel commentator who detracts from Zayn while the other two uplift him. Saying things like "Call me when something's on the line" adds to the story. It reaffirms that Zayn cannot win when the stakes are high and waters the seed of doubt that was planted by Neville in "You just can't win the big one." Zayn's promo wrapped things up nicely. Great match, great storyline progression, 10/10.

I LOVE what they did with Sasha. They protected the Live Special match by having her run away from Charlotte, and Charlotte looks dominant by busting up an expendable Becky Lynch. It was also a great touch to have Sasha mock Charlotte and copy her move. Normally I hate the cowardly heel, but this is a situation where the booking benefits all involved parties. With the way the commentators keep referencing how Sasha "made" Charlotte, it would be wise for their match to be booked in a way that Sasha exploits all of her weaknesses and puts herself over as the only person who knows them. This would excuse her going over Charlotte after she looked so dominant for so long. Building up to the match, Sasha can cut promos about being the Frankenstein who created a monster that she needs to stop.

Very happy with yesterday's show :*


----------



## CruelAngel77

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Then what's his gimmick in between ppvs?


umm... Irish Badass. Finn finally debuted with Itami and stomped the Ascension. Everything else on the show was irrelevant.


----------



## Joshi Judas

x78 said:


> Yeah, it was hard to suspend disbelief during that segment TBH and I was surprised how small Balor looked, especially as he's actually bigger than Itami who has never come across as unrealistically small.



It's the other way round for me :lol

Itami just seems too small by WWE standards, not that it bothers me much as long as he tailors his moveset around it.

Balor isn't a big guy but he isn't as short, and is quite ripped, so he doesn't come across as that small to me. Plus, he's got some star presence to him and carries himself well.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Even if you buy these guys as legit sized, they shouldn't be coming in off the street straight washing NXT's longest reigning champions


----------



## squeelbitch

i noticed kenta performed the shining wizard (daniel bryan's finisher) on the latest episode of nxt..


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Even if you buy these guys as legit sized, they shouldn't be coming in off the street straight washing NXT's longest reigning champions


Meh it fits the theme of WWE the past few years. Skill always supercedes size (It is/was shown with Bryan and Punk routinely), and the only time size wins is when it's a drastic difference like Big Show vs Bryan (Bryan has never pinned him.. yet), or when the bigger guy has more skill than the smaller guy (any of Brock's matches). Other than that WWE's new theme is skill > size.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

I can't get myself to care bout Itami at all and I don't want devitt in his feud against Ascension. The sooner it ends the better imo. I want Devitt against Neville, Zayn, Breeze, and others. Itami can fuck off and go learn english so he can be useful.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

CruelAngel77 said:


> umm... Irish Badass. Finn finally debuted with Itami and stomped the Ascension. Everything else on the show was irrelevant.


I was thinking 'Slayer'.

Finn in Irish mythology is a hunter, and Balor is a giant. So why not make him the Giant Slayer. He has massive battles against Big Show and Henry, the Wyatt family. He fights like a man possessed (which could be shown in his body paint if they let him do it) It also works right now because Ascension are a monster tag team. His finish can be 'The Killing Stroke' or something.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

THANOS said:


> Meh it fits the theme of WWE the past few years. Skill always supercedes size (It is/was shown with Bryan and Punk routinely), and the only time size wins is when it's a drastic difference like Big Show vs Bryan (Bryan has never pinned him.. yet), or when the bigger guy has more skill than the smaller guy (any of Brock's matches). Other than that WWE's new theme is skill > size.


But Bryan earned that status and proved that skill for years, if you aren't super indy mark guy and have never seen Devitt wrestle before you essentially just watched a guy walk in off the street and mop up the future of the WWE tag team division. 

They should have shown some training videos like back when they were trying to convince us that Rocky Maivia was the blue chipper; let us know why he's a bad ass. 

Now I'm half expecting Steen to crush the Vaudevillains by himself on his debut. They'll probably have him squash Baron Corbin smh.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

^^^ don't jinx Vaudvillians :lol

I think many of you are overreacting. It was 

1) a debut of a long awaited indy wrestler
2) a revenge of a [near] month long beat down
3) 2 super faces (built up by smark knowledge) against 2 heels

If it happens again next week then I could understand the complaints. But it happened on a debut that wasn't even a match. and I'm guessing Ascension are on their way out o they're only putting over new people.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> But Bryan earned that status and proved that skill for years, if you aren't super indy mark guy and have never seen Devitt wrestle before you essentially just watched a guy walk in off the street and mop up the future of the WWE tag team division.
> 
> They should have shown some training videos like back when they were trying to convince us that Rocky Maivia was the blue chipper; let us know why he's a bad ass.
> 
> Now I'm half expecting Steen to crush the Vaudevillains by himself on his debut. They'll probably have him squash Baron Corbin smh.



The reason Full Sail popped the way they did when Balor walked out was because more than likely they've seen his matches on youtube, various sites that host Japanese wrestling ppvs, etc. That's the great thing about the internet you can do your own research and form your own opinion without the WWE doing it for you. And who said the Ascension are gonna be future tag team champs? Harper and Rowan ain't won shit on the main roster.

Itami fought Ascen. Ascension beat his ass. Itami brings in buddy to get revenge. This will keep going at a pace until the big blow off match. It's wrestling 101 buddy.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

^^^ gets it


----------



## Delbusto

squeelbitch said:


> i noticed kenta performed the shining wizard (daniel bryan's finisher) on the latest episode of nxt..


That's not a Shining Wizard, it's the Busaiku Knee Kick, which Daniel Bryan got from Kenta.


----------



## Joshi Judas

The NXT fanbase is mostly a 90% smarky crowd so it's fine. They obviously have to make some tweaks when calling them to the main roster. For now, every fan in Full Sail knows who they are so it's logical to present them as top stars right away.

These three guys' debuts are being highly anticipated by the NXT crowd and they are aware of all their past accomplishments. Even WWE has hyped them up to a certain degree. They don't need much buildup in developmental. Bring them in as a big deal and run with it, it's what the fans are waiting for and want to see. And it's not like it was a proper match anyway.

Balor just got into the ring and the "This is Awesome" chants started, that shows you they already accept him as a superstar. Not saying bring them up to the main roster this way, but it absolutely had to be this way for their NXT debuts. No use pretending they're some young up and comers, they are world travelled veterans so treat them as such in NXT.


----------



## Oxidamus

Balor's debut was fun.
But I could go without his inevitable uselessness and boring matches with or without Itami as we all know that's what's going to happen. They're not part of the 'main event' or the tag team championship matches, so they won't get much more than 6-8 mins per match, I would expect. If they do it's a bit unfair to the other talent in a way.

Regardless, time restrictions won't let them show off quite yet. No idea why they named The Vaudevillains (why the fuck is it -ains not -ians?) the #1 contenders in the week prior if they were just going to debut Balor alongside Itami? Especially after they had already lost matches against the LUCHA DRAGONS, who have went unseen for a while.
:hmm:


edit: I skipped Zayn/Breeze as I wasn't in the mood to watch any proper matches, and expect it to be good, so I'll watch that later. Same with the divas tag match probably.


Not sure why people are so uppity about Balor/Itami wrecking house against Ascension though. Both sides have legit arguments. Just let it pan out at least two more matches. If they continue with the upper-hand the entire time then it's ridiculous. You could just pass this off as Ascension not being prepared.


----------



## Geeee

I'm not sure why people are calling Balor small. He's honestly as yoked as anyone on the entire WWE roster.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Yea I'm sure all those women and children watch puro, I think the loud bros in the crowd have convinced everyone that the people who watch NXT live are all smarks. It's WWE for $5 or 10, it's a cheap family outing; take a look at the crowd sometime and see who the reactions are really coming from. During Balor's debut only a small portion of the crowd were cheering, they were just really loud. Even on this forum dedicated to wrestling most people don't watch puro so the idea that everybody in the crowd knows who he is is silly. 

I admit though that I might be jumping the gun a bit, I'll revisit this after/if Ascension gets murked in this feud. 

Balor is cut not yoked. Having muscle definition doesn't make you big or strong; he might be strong for his size, which is small.


----------



## TripleG

Just got done watching this week's show: 

- Gotta throw this out there. I like the storyline with Sami Zayn and everything, but can we please not have the announcers yell "Road to Redemption" every 10 seconds. I get it, OK. I HET IT! 

- Anyways, the Zayn/Breeze match was good. Nowhere near what they did at the first Takeover, but still a good match. It was a nice point in Zayn's build up to beat a guy that he's never beaten before. 

- Liked Neville's promo after the match and that eventual showdown between him and Zayn is sure to be a great one! 

- Tyson Kidd Vs. Dash Wilder was fine for re-establishing Tyson who has been the resident glorified jobber of NXT in 2014. 

- That Marcus Louis video was awkward as hell. Mick Foley, he is not. 

- Zayn's proomo was fine for confirming that the match with Neville would be happening soon. 

- Banks & Lynch Vs. Charlotte & Bayley was good. It is nice to see women's tag matches that involve characters I actually give a crap about and the action in the match was good too. I also liked that we got a good tag match that didn't involve a hot tag. The heels prevented the hot tag and got the win because of it. I like that! It is still weird seeing Lynch as a heel though. 

- Regal confirms Neville Vs. Zayn one on one for the title for next week! HOO-AH!!! 

- Now for the big development this week, the debut of PRINCE DEVITT, now called FINN BARLOR!!! OK, not a huge fan of that name, but they really made the debut seem like a big deal and it felt like an appropriate payoff to the Itami Vs. Ascension feud that's been going on since the last Takeover. 

So another good solid show from NXT this week and it closed with a great ending. Good stuff!


----------



## Romangirl252

Awesome show...Finn debut was awesome...can't wait to see him some more next week


----------



## HHHGame78

Regal said in an interview that Balor in Gaelic means "Demon King." Anyone still think it's a bad name now?


----------



## Oxidamus

HHHGame78 said:


> Regal said in an interview that Balor in Gaelic means "Demon King." Anyone still think it's a bad name now?


I think most people discussed this already. :lol



Geeee said:


> I'm not sure why people are calling Balor small. He's honestly as yoked as anyone on the entire WWE roster.


Because he's short.


----------



## TripleG

HHHGame78 said:


> Regal said in an interview that Balor in Gaelic means "Demon King." Anyone still think it's a bad name now?


Etymology aside, I don't think the Balor part was what people had an issue with. 

I mean Finn? Really?


----------



## Allur

Geeee said:


> I'm not sure why people are calling Balor small. He's honestly as yoked as anyone on the entire WWE roster.


I don't know if you know man but he weighs less than 190 pounds.


----------



## RiverFenix

Balor is bigger than HBK, Benoit, Guerrero and Angle in their primes. Konnor is smaller than Big Show, Nash, Kane, Undertaker in their primes. 

WWE will probably bill Finn 6'0" or 6'1" and 210-220lbs.


----------



## rockdig1228

Color me shocked, people on the internet are overreacting to something?

All I'll say is this - WWE treated Devitt's signing as a big deal. They put it on the front page of WWE.com, he did a video interview with Renee Young that was website exclusive, and was a member of the 'Leaders of the New School' feature as well.

Yeah, none of that stuff is on a TV platform, but you gotta think about how information is disseminated now. It still reaches a pretty broad audience, which I feel a lot of people are overlooking.


----------



## Geeee

Oxi said:


> I think most people discussed this already. :lol
> 
> 
> 
> Because he's short.


Didn't seem that short to me. He was nearly eye to eye with Konnor. I bet he's about 6' tall.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Balor is bigger than HBK, Benoit, Guerrero and Angle in their primes. Konnor is smaller than Big Show, Nash, Kane, Undertaker in their primes.
> 
> WWE will probably bill Finn 6'0" or 6'1" and 210-220lbs.


Yes exactly - do people really think Shawn Michaels was 225lbs or whatever the fuck they tried to say? WWE has exaggerated heights an weights for forever. I mean they say Dean Ambrose is 6'4", no way that's true, he's probably like 6'2" in boots, that's how these things work. But lots of non-WWE wrestlers use their actual height/weight - for instance I believe it when Balor has been listed at around 5'10" and 190lbs, that seems about right, but again, if that's his real height/weight, as the poster above me said that translates to 6' tall, 210lbs in WWE speak.


----------



## Mr. I

papercuts_hurt said:


> Yes exactly - do people really think Shawn Michaels was 225lbs or whatever the fuck they tried to say? WWE has exaggerated heights an weights for forever. I mean they say Dean Ambrose is 6'4", no way that's true, he's probably like 6'2" in boots, that's how these things work. But lots of non-WWE wrestlers use their actual height/weight - for instance I believe it when Balor has been listed at around 5'10" and 190lbs, that seems about right, but again, if that's his real height/weight, as the poster above me said that translates to 6' tall, 210lbs in WWE speak.


Ambrose is a legitimate 6'4. I've seen him stand face to face with Ryback (6'3) and he is slightly taller. He appeared smaller sometimes because he slouches his shoulders.


----------



## x78

Ambrose is easily 6'4, look how he towers over fans.


















Sad that people try and make out that he's a small guy because he was on the indys.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

^well I stand corrected guys, he just doesn't seem as tall as say Randy Orton who apparently is really 6'4", but I'm sure there's a picture of them face to face at some point that proves that incorrect...

Just so you know x78 me thinking that has nothing to do with the fact that he is an "indy guy." I happen to love indy wrestling and I am well aware that tall wrestlers can easily come from the indies as well (like Luke Harper). He just doesn't really come off as a big guy on TV, regardless of where he started his career, and that's not really a knock on him either, just an observation.


----------



## Mr. I

Randy is legitimately about 6'4 or 5. He towers over most people, including HHH and Cena.


----------



## x78

papercuts_hurt said:


> Just so you know x78 me thinking that has nothing to do with the fact that he is an "indy guy." I happen to love indy wrestling and I am well aware that tall wrestlers can easily come from the indies as well (like Luke Harper). He just doesn't really come off as a big guy on TV, regardless of where he started his career, and that's not really a knock on him either, just an observation.


Wasn't talking about you particularly, I've seen plenty of people in the General WWE sections calling Ambrose a vanilla midget which clearly is just fucking stupid and based entirely on stereotypes.

Anyway, Ambrose doesn't look that tall normally because he slouches a lot and rarely stands up straight, 6'4 is his legit height though and has been since he was on the indies and not much heavier than 200lbs.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Balor's theme is so.... just... :banderas


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

GREAT SHOW.

Balor opening was a great way to start it. His lighting is cool as shit. and so is the way he perches on the turnbuckle. He only said two lines, but it was enough to make his point. Kidd came out and was solid, but the surprise was Gabriel. It was by far the best promo he's ever cut. 
The match between Kidd/Gabriel and Finn/Itami was a good starter to. Solid match where everyone got some time to shine.

Bliss/Sasha was another short, but very good diva's match. You can tell with this why they see something in Bliss. She showed a lot of talent and charisma in that match, and her irish whip counter into the sunset flip powerbomb was fucking sweet. Sasha's promo was good too.

Lucha Dragons/THICK was another great match. THICK in my eyes are now legit contenders. Their tag work was awesome in this match, as well as Blake's deadlift into the suplex. Kalisto whipping out some kind of helicopter impersonation was yet another reason why the guy can be a huge deal in WWE if they let him.

The main event was WOW. No other way to describe it. It wasn't the quickest paced match, it wasn't spot heavy or anything like that, but it was possibly the best told story I've seen in a WWE match this year. The way Sami oozed confidence in the beginning, how he outwrestled Neville with ease. It felt like they threw everything at each other. Zayn even pulled out what it thought was going to be the triple german, that he turned into the half and half suplex. The finish was incredible as well. I'm not spoiling it, but my jaw dropped at the end and at how Neville acted after it.

Overall? 9.5/10. By far the best ep of NXT I've seen in a long time. Bliss is the cutest girl in NXT by far, and I hope she does well for herself. Balor's debut has already set himself as a force to be reckoned with IMO, and the main event was PPV worthy. I can't wait for next week.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't wait to see Zayn vs. Neville! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Do you guys have a link to this week's show?


----------



## Bearodactyl

THANOS said:


> Do you guys have a link to this week's show?


Guess that's a "no" ya big purple evil guy! Gonna have to wait like the rest of us I suppose (please don't bathe the starways in my blood now) :waffle


----------



## NormanSmiley

Finn Balor is an absolute superstar. His entrance is awesome and he syncs his actions well to the theme. How anyone can say this guy isn't a future WWE champion is beyond me.


----------



## Vårmakos

NormanSmiley said:


> Finn Balor is an absolute superstar. His entrance is awesome and he syncs his actions well to the theme. How anyone can say this guy isn't a future WWE champion is beyond me.



Well .. He's short and European, two things that kill Vince's boner.


----------



## Insomnia

Great episode this week.

Edit: Soccer style kick and dat ending to Zayn's, Neville's match. :heyman6


----------



## Sarcasm1

Watching the first part so far. When spoilers stated that Balor cut a good promo, I thought it would be more than stating his name and declaring himself the future, so that was disappointing.


----------



## Phaedra

Awwww poor wee Alexa Bliss. All she wants to do is spread the word of the glitter-nation and she got her nose busted ...  lol.

Still think she needs an image change because she's a wee pocket rocket, she's actually really good, or rather improving greatly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Poor Alexa :jose


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

holy fuck at Alexa Bliss. She was bleeding on her debut too. for a short, and divas in WWE, match that was great. Bliss takes bumps like Ziggler and it's only been about 2 months. 

and she's hot. can't forget that



THANOS said:


> Do you guys have a link to this week's show?


http://network.wwe.com


that ending :banderas I was hoping/expecting Zayn to flip the fuck out and go heel


----------



## Bearodactyl

NXT Time, one of my favorite moments of the week. Let's sit back and enjoy the show:

-Finn Balor (not gonna bother with the hyphen or w/e it is, so sue me) to start the show, colour me interested. This guy really does something different with his entrance, much more stop and go than what I'm used to. Wonder if this is how he'll do his entrance every time, or if this was just a one-off because it's his debut match. Up agaaaaaints... Kidd? Really? Interesting.. Kidd with Nattie cutting that killer promo :fact. And now Gabriel? Hmmm.. okay, okay, nice enough promo.. "who are you" chants :lmao
Aaand Hideo with the run-in, consistency, nice. Regal channels his inner Teddy and makes it a tag. Gotcha. Now ON TO THE ACTION DAMMIT!!

-I hadn't seen much of Prince as I'm not that big on NJPW, but I really love his style. That early kick that sends Gabriel to the corner was pretty as all hell, more of this please. Short but sweet match, nothing too spectacular but definitely good enough to keep me interested in the people involved. That "soccer style kick" comment :ti I mean I know what they mean, but it's just such an "every football movie ever made" move, I dunno, I cringed a bit on the comparison. Decent finish, solid segment.

-Divas action next. Sasha vs Alexa. Curious to see how much time they'll get and how Alexa is coming along. Becky I knew can be a great back up as seen in youtube clips with her and the Knight Dinasty back in the day. I love how she's constantly shittalking, kinda thankful we can't hear every single word though :duck 

-Short match, like only 2 minutes, shame. Some cool spots thought, the sunset bomb and the submission holds all looked crisp and on point. Sudden finish, good promo afterwards by both heels (yes, Becky didn't say anything but she didn't just stand there, they really mesh well together imho. 

(*Potential spoiler alert* in the next sentence: Was this the one where Alexa got busted open and did I miss it? Because the sudden ending and no camera being anywhere near Alexa afterwards felt a little weird)

-ANYWAYS, Neville promo. Yeah not utterly impressed, but just not that big on A.N. NEXT!

-Lucha Dragons huh? Okay, against.. ah, Team Thick. I kinda like these guys, same as J.J. and Ty D. their work just sort of speaks for itself. No way they're winning this though I reckon.

-Obvious winner was obvious. That being said, I think both of these teams really are tag teams, instead of just two wrestlers tagging together, and I can really appreciate that. The main roster needs more pure tagteams, I mean no way are Murphy or Blake ever winning solo belts but who cares if they keep delivering doubleteam moves like that? Lucha Dragons I initially didn't like that much but they're growing on me. Kallisto's skill is hard to ignore, and he's giving it everything he has, unlike a certain former Sin Cara. Hunico I thought at first seemed somewhat uninspired when he got teamed with Kallisto, always halfassing the "lucha" chants, and I can't really blame him for that after so many jobber runs. That being said, he seems to have embraced his role somewhat more, even starting lucha chants here and there himself, and that signature move at the end there is a thing of beauty. Very fun watch!

-Main Event. I don't really need to say much about this, just eager to watch.

-Okay I could write whole paragraphs on this if I voiced every thought in my head, but instead I'm gonna keep it short as possible: you better enjoy these matchups while they're still on NXT, because no way do they get this much time on the main roster to tell such a beautiful story. That ending had me LEGIT pissed off for a second (I read spoilers, but often forget the details) and I love it when they draw me in enough to get me to that point. That little... 
Great move by booking also to make his dick move a tiny bit more ambiguous by not having him no-sell afterwards. Still, the frustration of what happened felt palpable both from Zayn and the crowd, and such a great catalyst towards an even bigger payoff. Great spots, great psychology, just wow. Loved it. :waffle

-


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

^^^ you're 100% going to tune in next week. mission accomplished as far as they're concerned.


----------



## Bearodactyl

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> ^^^ you're 100% going to tune in next week. mission accomplished as far as they're concerned.


Well, yeah. Which makes the fact they can't really seem to get me there anywhere near as consistently on the Main Roster as they do on NXT actually even more annoying. But that's a whole different story.

Re-watched the Divas segment btw, I see the bloody nose now as well as Alexa frequently wiping her nose. The ECW chants make a whole lot sense more now as well, as does the "poor girl" comment from Sasha afterwards. Should've payed better attention there the first time. Having a hard time pinpointing when _exactly _it happens though. Early on in the corner? Getting thrown to the mat head first a while later? She upside down for a while there as well, is she already busted up there but do we simply not see it yet because the blood isn't able to flow outward due to gravity? Someone please point it out to me if you can.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Excellent show, even without the likes of Breeze and Enzo/Cass.

Balor didn't get to speak much but he sounded good, and he owned that entrance. Looks and carries himself like a star. With more storyline development, there should be more character building. He's definitely intrigued me immediately, more than Itami's done in all these weeks.

Good opening tag match. Always makes me happy everytime Kidd interrupts someone :lmao Had forgotten how Gabriel sounded like. Good little exhibition match and both teams got in decent offense. Balor really looked good.

Alexa vs Sasha was short and sweet. Alexa was good here actually, though I know Sasha led the match. Bliss came off far crisper than she has in some of her previous outings, and she took some nasty bumps.

Team Thick vs Lucha Dragons was another good tag match. Loving the teamwork from both sides. Kalisto pulls off some insane shit at times and Sin Cara looked good too. I do wish they got some angle to work with and/or promo time or vignettes though.

Excellent story telling in the main event by both men. Riley shouting and arguing too much with Tensai does take away from the action sometimes but it was very enjoyable regardless. Great dick move by Neville at the end, and that consoling Zayn after pulling a cheap trick was a great touch.

Great episode. Off to catch Lucha Underground now.


----------



## Panzer

I hope we get to see Alexa bleeding. Nothing is cooler than a cute chick being a badass.


----------



## HOJO

Sasha's render in the graphic before she has a match only adds to the fact that she looks like a fucking fish :ti


----------



## RiverFenix

One of the best top to bottom episodes in recent memory. 

I agree that the Balor mic "work" and entrance was oversold - he needs to shorten up the posing and the like during his entrance a bit, or the lighting needs to be tweaked/worked out. Minor squibble though as it was his first and I'm sure they'll work out things. Kidd, Gabriel and Balor were very good in this match - I have SERIOUS questions that Itami will ever amount to anything though - he'll need to be in NXT for a long time to work on showmanship and intensity. Finn will need to find a different finisher though, double stomp is a wrecked ankle or knee waiting to happen. 

Bliss is going to be a big deal with a lot more seasoning. When things start slowing down a bit for her and she starts understanding pacing. Right now she reminds me of Naomi in a way that she has flashy spots, but is a wreck everywhere in between. Becky doesn't really fit with Banks at all though. I get why they were paired - mostly for Becky's benefit and to get her over as a heel, but they're persona's really don't gel. 

Wesley Blake and Buddy Murphy are legit. Now manhandling Kalisto isn't all that impressive per se, but they looked like a million bucks in doing so. Loved their double team moves, loved their intensity. First time I've been impressed with Blake in ring. Still need a team name though. Dragons have to lose that neon yellow/green - hurts me eyes. 

Zayn vs Neville was a great story, and a great appetizer. Hopefully they saved up more for their next longer encounter.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this show: 

- I didn't care for the talking part of the opening segment. I am glad they opened up with Finn after the way last week ended, but he didn't say anything interesting because he was cut off so fast. And then, it went into that standard formulaic bit where the right number of guys just happens to even out on both sides and we get a tag team match gets made playa playa! They could have opened up with the tag match straight and saved five minutes. I wouldn't have questioned where the match came from. 

Speaking of the match, that was cool! It was a great showcase for Finn & Itami as a team and a nice athletic match all around. I just enjoyed that and I want to see them go up against The Ascension! 

- LOVED the video package for the Neville/Zayn match from last year. As someone who never saw that match, it was nice to get that piece of their history told to us with such a great video package. The Neville & Zayn promos throughout the show were fine too. 

- Sasha Vs. Alexa Bliss = You know I keep hearing that the WWE is high on Bliss, but I've been watching NXT since May and they've done almost nothing with her in that time. Well she showed a few sparks here in what was overall an enhancement match for Sasha. As a match to accomplish building Sasha up further, it was quite good. Sasha continues to be a great heel persona. 

- Luncha Dragons Vs. Team Thick = It is nice to have a nice crop of teams with differing looks and teams. No two teams look the same or wrestle the same, and it makes things more interesting. And this was another cool & fun tag match. 

- Adrian Neville Vs. Sami Zayn for the NXT Title = This match was so damn good. I mean whoa! It was one of those exciting contests where the crowd was just with it every step of the way. And most of them wanted Sami to win so badly that they were just going nuts the whole time. As good as this match was, I know they didn't blow their wad and are going to have an even bigger rematch down the road, and the ending they went with was a good way to set that up. The only question is will Neville go full heel for the rematch? Will they reveal that he faked the injury? I guess we'll find out in due time. Anyways, hell of a match. 

Very good show this week with a strong main event and some really solid action and booking throughout. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Doink4life

I don't watch indy stuff, so really this is my 2nd week seeing balor…that dude is a main event star on the main roster, I'm really impressed.

Great main event, great match.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Not one bad match, Main Event was "MoTN" followed by Itami/Balor vs Kidd/Gabriel. Thought Balor's entrance was a bit weird, never known him to "slither" about pre WWE. I'm not complaining it was still cool.


----------



## validreasoning

Great episode, devitt was made for WWE so I can't see him staying long in nxt, wouldn't look out of place in the upper midcard on raw right now


----------



## Mox Girl

Watching NXT right now...

- Loved the opening match! I adore Finn Balor already, he has a cute accent! Wish he got to talk a bit more before Tyson interrupted him, though.

- Is Justin Gabriel heel or face...? Does he even know what he is? :lol

- Great match too, that was the first proper time I've seen Finn Balor wrestle and I'm impressed!

- Watching the divas match now - Alexa Bliss is cute, but her character is a bit annoying. She's improving as a wrestler though and knows how to take bump, her nose is completely busted up. Becky Lynch is annoying haha, I found her annoying even before her heel turn. Stop moving around so much at ringside, Becky!!! Sasha Banks is a great heel, she's such a bitch :lol

- Nice to see the Tag Team Champs on the show this week! OMG their bright as hell wrestling gear... :lol Buddy Murphy is a terrible wrestling name, it makes him sound like a dog LOL. The Lucha Dragons are so exciting, Calisto is amazing! He can do some awesome stuff in that ring. If he continues the way he's going, he could be the new Rey Mysterio.

- Alex Riley is his usual annoying self on commentary. Seriously, Alex, leave Sami Zayn alone. Did he do something to you in the past or something?

- Great main event!! LMAO when the crowd were chanting "no no no" when Adrian went for the Red Arrow. Is that a heel turn for him? That ending was definitely heelish, specially since Sami was just checking on Adrian cos he was worried about him. Sami is such a great character, he looks so devastated to have lost! I just want to hug him :lol

Really good ep this week, four good matches!


----------



## jcmmnx

Man NXT is killing it(and Raw and Smackdown) right now. Zayn is a serious candidate for best all around guy on the roster. Nobody is telling better in ring stories than Zayn, and his execution is top notch. I think Neville will improve a ton in the ring with a good heel run under his belt.

The tag and women's divisions are so much better in NXT.


----------



## Even Flow

Dat Tyson with the interruption (made me smile) :mark:


----------



## NormanSmiley

I thought Hideo looked more comfortable this time around and his strikes looked more stiff/believable. He's getting there. Finn seems like he needs no adjusting time though.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Fucking sold on Bliss. Shit. Bliss's NXT debut > Woods, Emma, and Rose's Raw debut combined. That women can sell bumps. That match was intense as fuck for a diva's match. Blood is always good. :lol She's also hot, but I think that's a given.





cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Bad Diva's match. Bliss takes good bumps, but Charlotte's 50000 back breakers looked like shit. And not a single hold done in that match looked painful. Coming from last week, that was garbage. What happened to the Summer Rae cutout. :lmao
> Did tinkerbell jizz all over Alexa Bliss's face?





cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Bliss takes great bumps but like others say she's still new. She's doing great so far, just lose the pixie dust.





cesaro_ROCKS said:


> Damn. Bliss's debut is awesome to watch. That lady can take a bump. I liked how in her first match she drew blood. :hhh2 was sold after after that.





cesaro_ROCKS said:


> holy fuck at Alexa Bliss. She was bleeding on her debut too. for a short, and divas in WWE, match that was great. Bliss takes bumps like Ziggler and it's only been about 2 months.
> 
> and she's hot. can't forget that
> 
> 
> 
> http://network.wwe.com
> 
> 
> that ending :banderas I was hoping/expecting Zayn to flip the fuck out and go heel


:lmao looked back over my posts since Bliss's debut. Discovered I'm actually a huge Bliss mark :lmao

lose the pixie dust though


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Why does Gabriel look like WCW Macho Man tonight?

- Ugh, Sin Cara looks so awkward doing that Lucha thing with his arms.....very impressive one-arm powerbomb though

- :lmao @ the black and white backstage interview w/ The Vaudevillians 

- Starting to lighten up on commentary, they're not so bad I guess

- All round great performances by everybody this show mark: looking good Balor)

- Hopefully when Zayn & Neville go at it again, its 2 out of 3 Falls or a 30-Min Ironman Match


----------



## TJQ

:lmao what the fuck was that.


----------



## The True Believer

Neville, you sneaky bastard.


----------



## Roxinius

the way he landed on his knee that actually looked like it hurt bad


----------



## La Parka

Good match. 


Everytime I watch NXT it makes me wonder why these guys arent on the main roster. 10x better than most of what you'll see on Raw.


----------



## HHHGame78

First time I've seen him miss the Red Arrow and hit the mat. It looked brutal.


----------



## obby

I legit laughed out loud when Tyson interrupted Balor and I have no idea why.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

Bálor oozes charisma and was crisp in the ring. I enjoyed his entrance, he seems to be playing up this demon character and even though it ran a bit long it matched his music well. I wish he got a little more time on the mic, but loved it was Tyson to interrupt him. Tyson gave a solid promo, by what the fuck is Gabriel doing? Talk about lost in the shuffle. Goofy ass attire and no real character. The match was very good. Wish I could have watched these teams match up and the ascension would have been called up and made members of team Authority, 

Alexa Bliss showed up well tonight. That sunset flip bomb was very nice and I popped. That was the best impression she's made on me. Sasha was solid and I like Becky Lynch, but I agree with people above that I don't really like the pairing. 

The tag match was really good and I enjoyed both teams. Murphy and Blake can use a better name and a gimmick, but those two can go and there's some chemistry there. The new kangaroos? :aj3

The main event doesn't need to be commented on. I can't wait for December 11th and Sami's moment.


----------



## Romangirl252

Tonight show was great...great in ring debut for Finn...can't wait to see more of him...diva match was good...main event was great...wish Sami would of won the belt


----------



## Tommy-V

Alexa getting better and better. Can't wait to see her doing more aerial moves.

Had to make this gif :










:banderas


----------



## obby

Neville only 194 pounds? Calling bullshit :lmao


----------



## Bushmaster

Just watched NXT :banderas that match. I haven't been watched every week, last time I did it was their PPV type event. Am I the only one who wanted or expected Zayn to get up and just beat the shit out of Neville? 

Legit looked like he was going insane just sitting there. Great match though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Neville vs. Zayn was fantastic. A top-15 match for WWE this year.


----------



## Mr. I

obby said:


> Neville only 194 pounds? Calling bullshit :lmao


Most wrestlers' heights and weights are exaggerated by WWE. You can bet your ass Shawn Michaels was under 200 pounds, not the billed 220.


----------



## obby

Best episode in recent memory. 4 great matches for what they were, and the ME ended brilliantly. 

Two weeks without Enzo and Cass, tho. Damn.



Ithil said:


> Most wrestlers' heights and weights are exaggerated by WWE. You can bet your ass Shawn Michaels was under 200 pounds, not the billed 220.


If they can bill HBK at 220 then they certainly can for a well built guy like Neville, too.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

obby said:


> If they can bill HBK at 220 then they certainly can for a well built guy like Neville, too.


I doubt he's even that weight considering his height and how lean he is. I recall him being billed in the 180s in other companies, and he's actually toned down a bit since then.


----------



## x78

Fun show, everyone featured was good. Balor's debut was impressive and a massive improvement on the awkward segment last week, and Kidd has done a total 180 since turning heel, I'm actually starting to become a mark as long as he doesn't wrestle Neville and Zayn again and stays out of the damn main event.

Alexa was good and I loved how she fired up after getting her nose smashed, Team Thick were a lot of fun again and the main event was good although I still have a problem with Zayn's sequencing in matches, he still reverts to stretches of movez and nearfalls and it's sad that he hasn't got out of that indy mentality after 18 months on NXT. Great storytelling at the end of the match though.

I'd like to see Becky Lynch as more of an enforcer/thug for Sasha rather than another 'BFF' but that's really a minor gripe.


----------



## Mox Girl

About Becky Lynch, how long was she face before turning heel? I've only been watching NXT regularly since I got the Network in August so I only saw her a couple of times prior to her heel turn. Was she even face for that long? Cos I find her a bit irritating in general...


----------



## 6ARIQ

WoW..

What a great show tonight !!!


----------



## Genking48

Great show, felt fresh, something which the recent shows has been lacking.

Why does Gabriel look such shit every time, I'm serious it's like you think he could not look more retarded than he did before, and then he appears.

Commentary still wasn't really good imo, it really stuck out in the opening tag when Riley was kind of channeling Cole in his NXT days when he was criticizing Bryan and Albert seemed like such a weaboo, _"muh Japanese"_ I dunno man it just got to me.


----------



## Keakone

I love the look on zayn & nevilles faces when the constant "oleee! ole ole ole!" chants start, I have no idea why but it makes me warm and fuzzy. nawwh :angel 

the vaudevillains "old-timey" video was hilarious, I was almost waiting for them to be muted and have their spoken words shown like a silent film haha.

Neville looked really uncomfortable playing the heel, also did anyone else catch albert pretty much blatently referencing new japan :lmao


----------



## Mr. I

obby said:


> Best episode in recent memory. 4 great matches for what they were, and the ME ended brilliantly.
> 
> Two weeks without Enzo and Cass, tho. Damn.
> 
> 
> 
> If they can bill HBK at 220 then they certainly can for a well built guy like Neville, too.


Not when he's 5'8 or 5'9 they can't. Michaels was at least at 6'0.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Tommy-V said:


> Alexa getting better and better. Can't wait to see her doing more aerial moves.
> 
> Had to make this gif :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :banderas


nice! That was really cool. but can you make one of Sasha breakin' her face? :lol 

but really, Alexa was impressive, I hope she keeps it up, she's got loads of potential.

Main event was top quality as well.


----------



## Waffelz

Sin Cara :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Itami and Balor vs. Kidd and Gabriel: I could not look away from this match. Fast paced, stiff kicks all around, awesome running Senton dive by Balor; it just delivered in all aspects. I'm glad Gabriel is being used more frequently to job to the new indy guys. He's a great wrestler, but he's also a lost cause and the "WHO ARE YOU?" chants were hilarious.

Zayn promo: Clear, concise, straight to the point, and sells the Road to Redemption storyline perfectly.

Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss: :mark: Sasha continues to be super over with the NXT fans, getting multiple chants without doing anything. I loved "Sasha's gonna kill you!" "Yes I am







". It looked like she PUNCHED Alexa right in the nose while she was hung up on the turnbuckle. Like stiff shoot punch. I was worried about her there. Sasha's heel nuances surpass the entire NXT roster's. Doing things like stomping on Alexa's hand while she was trying to prop herself up puts her in her own league of psychology. Alexa's reversals and athleticism continue to impress me. Instantly getting out of that submission and the sunset flip bomb were definitely the high points of the match. I don't think Becky fits at all with Sasha. Their styles clash and she adds nothing to the pairing, but I get it. She was floundering and jobbing prior to it and they just want to give her something significant. She's also a good expendable body to take pinfalls and ass whoopins from Charlotte and Bayley until Sasha gets her title match. Carmella and Sasha would be perfect together, but I understand it's too early to push her like that since she needs to develop in the ring.

Neville Promo: Similar promo to last week. Does a good job here of getting his smug character over. The heel turn tease is building and building.

Lucha Dragons vs. Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake: I have to be honest here. Kallisto was my favorite in the ring and I planned to disregard everyone else, but Blake and Murphy had an impressive start. I initially looked at the screen like "Great, two useless jobbers." but now they have my attention. Sin Cara must have had some of Orton's cocaine because he seriously stepped it up and was easily the MVP of the match.

Vaudevillain Promo: "Lucha Dragons, we comin for YOU N****A!" Could be an interesting feud.

Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville: Zayn was getting insane support from the crowd tonight. They are BEYOND READY to see him win the title. The "NO! NO! NO!" chants say it all. They're sick of Neville and want to see him go ut. This match was a good way to build more tension for the Live Special main event. I believe that was the first time he missed the Red Arrow. The finish was a smart way for Neville to exploit Zayn's weaknesses and go full heel. He's just a scumbag that will do anything to keep his title. There were questions after Takeover 2, but there should be no doubts in anyone's mind now. Zayn has to realize that he must drop the nice guy act and focus on the task at hand if he wants to reach the end of his Road to Redemption.

Loved this week's episode. Wouldn't change a thing.







*


----------



## BehindYou

> Sin Cara must have had some of Orton's cocaine because he seriously stepped it up and was easily the MVP of the match.


 Hunico has an awesome unique moveset, dude seems super strong because he pulls out some insane power moves.



> Commentary still wasn't really good imo


 I think Albert is a really good commentator and would welcome him on a main show.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Good show this week.

Bálor looked good overall. Not a fan of his entrance mannerisms and such but he has a cool theme and looked good in the match. I never expected to say this a year ago but Tyson Kidd is a star, there's plenty of things WWE could do with him to turn him into an upper midcarder. Natalya also looked the best I've ever seen her.

Hunico seems like he's way too big to be doing Sin Cara's gimmick and moves, he's too heavy to be flying around with those springboard planchas and he also seems very unconfortable doing the lucha dragons' kid friendly schtick. He's very good though and I hope he makes it, especially since he's doing one of my favourites moves of all time in that roll-up powerbomb that La Sombra uses as a finisher.

Alexa Bliss impressed me for the first time, which is a good sign for her development. Still find her gimmick really bad but inside the ring I had no problem with her, she was actually very entertaining.

Sami Zayn/Adrian Neville match was awesome all the way through, great psychology and storytelling by both men. Incredible work once again and what a dastardly man Neville is turning out to be. An incredible shot of our WF friend Josh Parry reacting to the finish of the match puts this as one of the Top 5 episodes of NXT to date.


----------



## Josh Parry

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Sami Zayn/Adrian Neville match was awesome all the way through, great psychology and storytelling by both men. Incredible work once again and what a dastardly man Neville is turning out to be.* An incredible shot of our WF friend Josh Parry reacting to the finish* of the match puts this as one of the Top 5 episodes of NXT to date.


I'm impressed that you spotted that and remembered me, haha! I haven't posted here since July! My PW Torch spoiler write-ups usually end up in the thread here, but I'm surprised you were able to spot me out!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Lol @ the guy on the right with the :renee face*


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

You used to post photos here of the old NXT shows all the time. Of course I remember. If NXT was bigger you'd be the new Ellis Mbeh. Someone should make a smiley of you.


----------



## Geeee

Great episode overall. All the matches were really good and there were unique moves in every one of them.


----------



## Lariatoh!

That ending. Great way to book more tension between the two. Zayn needs that title at this stage of the game and the booking has been great as the fans want it more and more.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Finn Baylor's music sounds like a boss battle. Epic. He is sick in the ring and his demeanor is appropriate. He is gonna be a star. Great opening tag match from all four guys. Nattie tho. :fact

Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss was really good. Short and sweet. High intensity. I love NXT divas matches. Becky Lynch tho. :fact

Lucha Dragons vs Blake/Murphy was great. That Calisto spot :mark:

The main event NXT championship Adrien Neville vs Sami Zayn was fuckin epic but the ending was shit. The ref called the X and shit I guess for storyline. I thought Kevin Steen would attack Zayn LOL


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Watching right now. :lel Justin getting buried by the crowd.


----------



## Oxidamus

Leon Knuckles said:


> Finn Baylor's music sounds like a boss battle. Epic. He is sick in the ring and his demeanor is appropriate. He is gonna be a star. Great opening tag match from all four guys. Nattie tho. :fact
> 
> Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss was really good. Short and sweet. High intensity. I love NXT divas matches. Becky Lynch tho. :fact
> 
> Lucha Dragons vs Blake/Murphy was great. That Calisto spot :mark:
> 
> The main event NXT championship Adrien Neville vs Sami Zayn was fuckin epic but the ending was shit. The ref called the X and shit I guess for storyline. I thought Kevin Steen would attack Zayn LOL


The "WHO ARE YOU" chants were sorta funny tbh. In the back of my mind I was annoyed because typical pretentious full-sail university smarks being exactly that, but it picked up nicely. :shrug

Sasha/Bliss was interesting. Bliss showed some promise even though the only good spot in the match was because Sasha sold it so well (the sunset flip bomb). Then I looked up and her nose is busted. :lmao
Far out that's the second match in a row she did that IIRC. First was her mouth though.


@BBR, Sin Cara has always done shit like that. Hunico pulled that stuff out back in '12 when he was Hunico with Camacho basically MAIN EVENTING Superstars. :lol
I'd say the MVP was Murphy again. Constantly showing off. When will they debut properly? :side:


Main event was good fun. Fully expected that finish as Neville landed and grabbed his knee. The referee threw the X up at the camera while staring at it so bloody obviously. Don't they normally throw the X up towards the back anyway?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

FUCK NEVILLE. 

Zayn :cry


----------



## chargebeam

Every week, my crush on *Alexa Bliss* gets bigger and bigger. Especially this week, as she took some nasty bumps and even got a bloody nose and finished the match. Damn, that girl is tough AND cute as a button. She's becoming my favorite diva on NXT. (Sucks that WWE cut to wide angles and no shots of her when it ended. Things gotta be uncensored on the Network, damnit.)

And what about that main-event?! Wow. They're building *Sami* as the ultimate underdog. It's incredible. The night where he'll be winning the title is gonna be so epic!

Anyways, this week's show was FUCKING amazing. Every second of it was great. The opening match was great, the* Lucha Dragons* were amazing... Only thing missing was *Enzo & Cass*. (But then again, I don't see what I would've cut from the show to fit them. Everything was well done.)


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Thoughts:

Really good opening segment. Loved that Finn Balor entrance. Those Spiderman nuances in his mannerisms :mark:, creeping up the steps and perching himself on the top turnbuckle :mark: really unique, unique is good. That theme is tremendous :trips9, how are the CFO$ this inconsistent :kobe. Glad Balor hasn’t lost any of that IT factor, that’s easy to do when you’re a face in WWE, hope it stays that way.

I marked for the International Air Strike reunion :lmao. Tyson continues to GOAT on the mic, that's a fact. The Capetonian got mic time too :mark: NXT crowd throwing zingers at poor J-Gab :whoa Great match, easily Itami’s best WWE work to date. 

Thought the Zayn and Neville interviews did a great job of building anticipation toward the main event and make it feel more special. In an ideal world every show WWE puts out on a weekly basis should follow a similar sort of structure (Y).

Glad Alexa got some more offense in this week, did she break her nose :jose. Sasha’s such a great in-ring heel, easily one of my favourite heels in the company right now. Love the high level of aggression she brings; hope they don’t neuter her in anyway. It really makes her standout from the rest of girls on the roster.

Good to see them trying to transition Blake and Murphy from just jobbing, there’s definitely something there with them. The Lucha Dragons are great and as a bias Kalisto mark  they should really let him have more singles matches if Sin Cara is going to be away with the main roster so much, it’s a crying shame we don’t see him more regularly. The Vaudevillians being manly.

Great main event, great story told. Holy Moly, that double German into that Half Nelson release suplex :wall feck. I really like how they build the drama in these big Sami Zayn matches, you legit feel like this could be the one, he’s really going to do it this time and then they take it all away. That lousy Neville breaking my heart again. Neville consoling Sami was sickening, what a great of touch that was :clap. Really felt the emotion coming off Zayn there, Awesome!

NXT continues to easily be the best programming WWE puts out on a weekly basis. Everything flowed and made sense, again simple formula that worked.


----------



## chargebeam

By the way, where's the Blue Pants girl? I hope she comes back. I liked her.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

Zayn makes every match feel huge and important 

Balor's entrance was great but just _a little_ OTT just a little scale back and it'll be great, he looks a star.

Tyson is one of the best male heels in WWE right now, hope management notices.

NXT is just so great, really shows as well - the value of a 1 hour show instead of 3 or even 2. Leaves me wanting so much more the next week, watching Raw is such a draining experience by comparison


----------



## Snapdragon

chargebeam said:


> By the way, where's the Blue Pants girl? I hope she comes back. I liked her.


You can see her on the indies under the name Leva Bates.

WWE only brought her in to job to Carmella.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Snapdragon said:


> You can see her on the indies under the name Leva Bates.
> 
> WWE only brought her in to job to Carmella.





Spoiler: Blue Pants



She'll be back in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Necramonium

Really good NXT, blew Raw and Smackdown (except for the Kidd, Cesaro, Ziggler match) away this week.

Opening tag team match was great, even Justin Gabriel did a great job. Btw, it seems Baylor is a fan of Team SAWFT!









Anyone know why Team SAWFT suddenly stopped being on TV? They were hot as hell and bam, gone. Only seen them with Carmella.

Even though she lost, Alexa really impressed me that match, seems she has been training allot.
That sunset flip bomb! :mark: After that move the crowd started a ECW chant.










Kalisto is a fricking flying machine, the way he does his moves and flies around it's like he should be given the title that Neville has, "the man that gravity forgot." XD
I don't even know what to call this move, he actually manages to launch himself somehow using his leg on the center rope: :mark:









Zayn vs Neville, even though im kinda getting sick of seeing these guys fight each other week after week, they still put on a great match. And the ending kinda surprised me a bit, but is Neville a heel now or face? Cause that sure was a heel move he did in the end. XD


----------



## BornBad




----------



## Leon Knuckles

^ Whos the guy in the middle?


----------



## RiverFenix

^Corey Graves, currently injured developmental (concussion problems that could be career ending).


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

- Balor was great in the ring, and Itami looks a lot more comfortable since his first match against Justin Gabriel. Balor's entrance was cool, but it'll become overplayed it if it becomes an every week thing. Not sure how I feel about the stomps being both Itami's and Balor's finisher. The stomps look nice, but I honestly really hate top move finishers unless it's by a cruiserweight. Hopefully they'll debut individual finishers at Our Evolution.

- Sasha Banks, in my eyes, is the top heel in NXT. Not just best, but most prominent. Bliss is quickly becoming my favorite female wrestler in NXT, thought it'll be pretty hard to dethrone Banks from the title. Bank Statement is one of the Top 5 Finishers in the whole WWE, IMO.

- I'm glad that Team THICK aren't just plain jobbers anymore, and are actual contenders. I know that nobody thought that they would actually win the match, but they put up a good fight this episode. Kalisto (Along with Ascension) is ready to get up to main roster already. Move him up ASAP and let him retire Mysterio at Wrestlemania.

- I love that Vaudevillain's promo was in black and white :lol. Was that the first time we heard Simon Gotch speak because seriously, that baritone. :durant3

- Zayn/Neville :wall 
Nothing has to be said for the in-ring work for the match. I'm so glad that they slow burned Neville's heel turn instead of making him a flat out heel. It was also a nice touch that they showed that Neville wasn't faking the injury and did the roll-up out of desperation. 

Best episode since they moved to the network.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> ^Corey Graves, currently injured developmental (concussion problems that could be career ending).


He looks like a badass.


----------



## x78

Leon Knuckles said:


> He looks like a badass.


Graves is the fucking man, he would've probably main-evented the first NXT Takeover against Neville if it wasn't for his injury.


----------



## NoWaitILied

does anyone else think Zayne will win the belt in December only to get laid out by Steen, to set up the next big feud in nxt.


----------



## Keakone

NoWaitILied said:


> does anyone else think Zayne will win the belt in December only to get laid out by Steen, to set up the next big feud in nxt.


(Y)(Y)(Y) I was thinking about this too, it'd only make it more epic if they had some sort-of way of working in their history throughout ROH/PWG. I'm still hesitant about Neville as a heel, cheating to victory is a classic heel move but I dont know how a guy who does a corkscrew shooting star press will be able to maintain heel heat other than through unclean victories


----------



## NoWaitILied

Yeah i have no idea how they are gonna keep Neville a heel. Unless they change his character up a bit. Have him say he only did the red arrow to please the fans. Have him say he is tired of playing up to the crowd and he doesnt need them anymore and he is just going to look out for himself. Give him a swinging neckbreaker or something.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The guy is robotic( that's his gimmick, this robot man) so for someone to only care about keeping the title, is an easy transition. The red Arrow, can still be a heel move, as like when Sami dodged it, the crowd will pop.


----------



## TwistedLogic

Im just catching up on all the NXT tapings after Takeover 2. Im on the October 16 episode and I just saw Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake for the first time, and I dont know if this has been said, since they dont seem to be mentioned a lot, but they have a fucking _GREAT_ look. What a throwback tag team. I hope they're good.


----------



## Genking48

The Buryer said:


> He's a CM Punk wanna-be and wass pretty awful in-ring. Don't matter anymore though, his wrestling career has been retired by management, now he's training to be an announcer.


How is he a CM Pink wannabe? because of the tattoos? fpalm That's the only thing they have in common tbh

Because I'm sure Graves was coevered in tattoos way before Punk got the rest of his shitty ones.


----------



## BornBad

people always sayin :fuckedup " Graves is a CM Punk wanna be " but can't say why... pretty funny 

BTW Graves is more brawler/technical stuff, never found him boring or awfull. i can't understand why a lot smarks find him boring since he's not doing spot monkey stuff


----------



## RiverFenix

Graves was NXT's version of Randy Orton in-ring. Methodical, grinding, nothing flashy but a good worker.


----------



## BehindYou

TwistedLogic said:


> Im just catching up on all the NXT tapings after Takeover 2. Im on the October 16 episode and I just saw Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake for the first time, and I dont know if this has been said, since they dont seem to be mentioned a lot, but they have a fucking _GREAT_ look. What a throwback tag team. I hope they're good.


 I like them a lot but I feel like great look is a bit much. Neither are particularly big, there billy the bigger Murphy as an inch taller than Bryan. Not saying he doesn't have a good look, just put him in the ring with even a Cesaro or Ambrose and he will likely look small.

They need to give them some promo time, Murphy can bring it based on the videos someone posted when he signed from his wrestling promotion in Oz.


----------



## obby

NoWaitILied said:


> does anyone else think Zayne will win the belt in December only to get laid out by Steen, to set up the next big feud in nxt.


I hope he wins it only for HHH to come out and call him up.


----------



## The True Believer

&







FTW.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

obby said:


> I hope he wins it only for HHH to come out and call him up.


:mark:
My best case scenario is Sami wins, they both get called up, NXT title is vacated and were treated to a tournament to crown the new champ the following weeks.. Imagine the possibilities of match ups. Corbin/Dempsey Bálor/Itami Owens/Anybody :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

NXT is the only reason why I'm still hooked to WWE right now.

I hope there will be a NXT DVD someday. I will be buying for sure.


----------



## sharkboy22

Last week's episode really made me a fan of NXT. I've been watching it on and off this year but after last week, I'm definitely going to be tuning in more often. That ending to Neville/Zayn was fantastic. Why the hell can't we get that level of story-telling on the main shows?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Can someone upload this video to somewhere without geographical restrictions? http://www1.skysports.com/watch/tv-...s-goalkeeper-turned-wrestler-stuart-tomlinson


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Can someone upload this video to somewhere without geographical restrictions? http://www1.skysports.com/watch/tv-...s-goalkeeper-turned-wrestler-stuart-tomlinson


are you using Chrome? if so, have you tried using Hola Unblocker? you can download it for free from Chrome Web Store. That usually helps you bypass the geo-restrictions.




also:



Spoiler: HUGE PIC


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

With Zayn being on Main Event so much recently is it even guaranteed he'll win the NXT championship before getting called up? Besides him beating Neville results in at least that match plus a rematch and I can't be the only one sick of seeing that match. At this point I just skip straight to the fuckery.


----------



## BornBad

t-shirt looks pretty cool but it probably never be on the WWEShop or on TV... looks like it from the same guy who did the Young Bucks one


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Anyone know the matches for this week? No result spoilers.


----------



## NormanSmiley

It begins! They aired a Kevin Steen (Kevin Owens) promo on this week's episode. He will debut 12/11.


----------



## THANOS

NormanSmiley said:


> It begins! They aired a Kevin Steen (Kevin Owens) promo on this week's episode. He will debut 12/11.


Did you see it? I'm curious what the vignette consisted of. If they showed him doing moves like the Package Piledriver, there's still hope he'll use it :.


----------



## Phaedra

LMFAO 

Enzo: We're not the Parker Bros. 
Cass: NO GAMES!!! 

pmsl. 

also Sami Zayn, his voice cracked i thought he was going to cry, he is really good on the mic. He could get over really quickly on the main roster, it needs to happen. 
And Adrian, you are a shit friend mate lol. that needs to be a chant "You're a bad friend" clap clap clap.

Oh and Steen vignette is awesome. completely awesome.


----------



## chargebeam

Is there a reason why they dropped the body paint gimmick from Devitt for NXT? It looks so fucking badass...


----------



## Mr. I

chargebeam said:


> Is there a reason why they dropped the body paint gimmick from Devitt for NXT? It looks so fucking badass...


Because that was just something he did for a few months in 2014 as he was on his way out of NJPW and then on the indies he did for a while during negotiations with WWE? It's not like he has done that all his career.
He will probably use body paint on special occasions like the live specials.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Ithil said:


> Because that was just something he did for a few months in 2014 as he was on his way out of NJPW and then on the indies he did for a while during negotiations with WWE? It's not like he has done that all his career.
> He will probably use body paint on special occasions like the live specials.


This.

Watched the Steen vignette. Badass. :mark:


----------



## DemBoy

So Steens debut means that one of Sami or Neville would feud with him and stay longer on NXT? I really hope he goes there and kick someone else's ass if thats the case. I'd love to see a Sami vs Kevin feud, but i think its way too early to test those waters on NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DemBoy said:


> So Steens debut means that one of Sami or Neville would feud with him and stay longer on NXT? I really hope he goes there and kick someone else's ass if thats the case. I'd love to see a Sami vs Kevin feud, but i think its way too early to test those waters on NXT.


I really hope we don't see a Zayn-Owens feud right out of the gate. Just don't even do it in NXT, wait until they're big stars on the main roster to have them interact.

I wouldn't mind a brief staredown or a small mention of their past history but no feud please, not yet.

If anything, his first feud should be the last in NXT for either Neville or Tyson then take them out in order to make an impact.


----------



## DemBoy

DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope we don't see a Zayn-Owens feud right out of the gate. Just don't even do it in NXT, wait until they're big stars on the main roster to have them interact.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a brief staredown or a small mention of their past history but no feud please, not yet.
> 
> If anything, his first feud should be the last in NXT for either Neville or Tyson then take them out in order to make an impact.


Agreed. It would feel like NXT creative is pandering to the smark crowd if thats what they do with Kevin's first feud.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

chargebeam said:


> Is there a reason why they dropped the body paint gimmick from Devitt for NXT? It looks so fucking badass...


Too much work to do for every show, that stuff takes forever to put on


----------



## Snapdragon

DemBoy said:


> Agreed. It would feel like NXT creative is pandering to the smark crowd if thats what they do with Kevin's first feud.


Or they have them feud together because they jhave amazing chemistry


----------



## DemBoy

Snapdragon said:


> Or they have them feud together because they jhave amazing chemistry


They do have amazing chemistry together, thats why they should hold it off for the future.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Any link out for just Steen's vignette?


----------



## DoubtGin

RAVEN said:


> Any link out for just Steen's vignette?


http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x2ao8qr_kevinowensnxt_latino


----------



## NeyNey

Possibly Kidd vs. Bálor next week! HGGGNNN! :zayn3
Carmella with that Maxine vibe again. :banderas
Also #PutTheAscensionOnTheMainRosterAlready 

Zayn/Neville will be so fucking intense.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Becky Lynch really feels off as a heel. Maybe because there is nothing to gain from joining Sasha; maybe because she's better as a face? I'm just confused and can't put my finger on what I don't like about her.

Great Vaudvillians moment. Identified them as pure heels. I was a bit unsure. Wished the midget would have kicked out and pissed them off so they unleashed hell and really went HAM. These two I can see being successful in WWE for the long haul. 

Corbin fpalm what happens when he can't beat someone in under 30 secs? Then what? Will we ever know? Not impressed. 

STEVE CUTLER :mark::mark: A shame. I think he sells and moves really well for a huge solid guy. 

WOW Scott Dawson! I miss his complete Red Neck gimmick. Carmella bama4:zayn3


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Not a fan of Carmella. I don't like seeing her with Enzo and Cass plus she's such a blatant heel that it makes their act look weird.

Great main-event caliber promo from Sami Zayn in the closing segment. He's a superstar.

Welcome back Scott Dawson, you were missed.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Just a few thoughts: 
-Some of Lynch's movements just kinda rub me the wrong way. They feel unnatural to me somehow, it's slightly offputting. That being said, I don't have the issue others seem to be having with the Banks team-up, probably because I don't dwell on it too much. It's simply two beautiful women that I love to see wrestle on my screen together, and that's where I stop thinking about it. Don't know what else to say.

-Vaudevillains.. I've said it once and I'll say it again, I find Aiden English so much more entertaining WITH Gotch than without him, it's not even funny anymore. I'm glad they've found their stride, and am hoping they take the title from the Lucha Dragons. 

-Kevin Steen promo. If I wasn't excited for his debut already, I'd be now. I'm a sucker for "foreshadowing" promos like that.

-Kidd vs Parker.. yeah sorry, don't care really. Best thing about the entire segment was clearly the post fight promo, I love how he keeps mentioning that he's 3rd Generation even though.. well, you know. If they give us Kidd vs Balor and give it decent time though, that will be EXCELLENT. Looking forward to their interaction next week, assuming nothing comes in between.

-Enzo and Cass stole the show for me. I missed them last week, so glad they were on the show today. I like the chemistry with Carmella, but as someone above already stated, I do fear that as a natural heel, in time it's going to start feeling off seeing her paired with such clear faces. But it's early days still, so I'll just wait to see how they fix this obvious problem. It's going to be a fairly long time before this annoys me to the point where it'll overshadow my enjoyment of watching them, assuming she doesn't start going mega-heel cheating, assaulting people backstage, etc. Now THAT would be a problem.

More specifically speaking, I liked the pre fight skit, thought it was a bit weird Carmella was standing up front on the ramp (though admittedly no one would be able to see her behind BIG Cass) but after that the focus was clearly on the boys, so that's all good (to me anyways). I like the scrappy underdog and Big Giant best friend combination, and they work their matches accordingly. Dash and Wilder.. meh. Probably my least favorite tagteam right now, never a big fan of either to begin with to be truly honest. Fun finish, celebrating, yada yada, Ascension run-in. Carmella running away :lmao

So clearly Ascension get a blowoff fight against Itami and Balor at the Special before they get called up? Right?

-Zayn, Neville Regal Promo. Good stuff from all around, and funny how Zayn doesn't focus on Neville robbing him, although the crowd does bring it up with the "you got robbed" chants. I wonder if Neville will go full heel before getting called up, or they will somehow manage to keep him a discutable face until then. Like I said, good stuff, but I wasn't COMPLETELY blown away. Guess I'm spoilt by NXT as of late, I actually get to nitpick. Yay!!

:waffle


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Not as good as last week but still a very decent episode of NXT.

I'd prefer if Becky lost the rock chick gimmick (as attractive as I find it). She obviously needs to find her feet as a heel; work on those mannerisms and project more of a cocky vibe. She's way to smiley as well, more badassary needed there. Far too early to write her off though, this is developmental after all and there's been so many in the past that have suddenly found themselves and created compelling characters out of nowhere. Tyson Kidd's a great example of that, a year ago most would agree he had the personality of a cardboard box but now he's easily one of the best all-around heels in the whole company. Nice to see Bailey back in action and more progression with the Sasha / Charlotte feud was good too.

Agreed with cesaro_Rocks, the Vaudevillians did not feel like total heels before this and that match with the little guys tips the scales in the right direction heading into their match with Lucha Dragons. Don't cheer on heels when they're beating up little people Ms. Renee , At least she corrected it by the end.

Steen sighting :mark: "I'll fight anyone and everyone" Fight Owens Fight. Badass vignette.

Looks like they're going to build an eventual Corbin vs Dempsey match at Evolution. We have to understand that Corbin is at a point now with the squashes that when he finally has a competitive match it will be a big deal and presented as such. I'm okay with Bull being that guy. 

Kidd vs Balor next week :mark: Shweeeeeeeet!

Enzo & Big Cass are back :mark: How I missed those two <3 Carmella gives off heel vibes for me really. Argh is that their new finisher, not sure about that one. The Ascension beat downs where fine and a decent way to re-establish and remind people how dominant they still are. 

The best promo Sami has ever done, great, great stuff. Loved the emotion, you really felt every bit of it, the way his voice cracked, it felt real. Neville playing a concerned friend, yet still a condescending douchbag was on point too.



DGenerationMC said:


> I really hope we don't see a Zayn-Owens feud right out of the gate. Just don't even do it in NXT, wait until they're big stars on the main roster to have them interact.
> 
> I wouldn't mind a brief staredown or a small mention of their past history but no feud please, not yet.
> 
> If anything, his first feud should be the last in NXT for either Neville or Tyson then take them out in order to make an impact.





DemBoy said:


> Agreed. It would feel like NXT creative is pandering to the smark crowd if thats what they do with Kevin's first feud.


While I would normally agree with these, I do not, DO NOT trust main roster creative, at all. This is same creative team that have shown on a consistent basis that they are totally incapable of booking even the most can’t miss of feuds without featuring horrendous segments or overbooking matches to the point of ruin.
Yeah, much rather they create something amazing on NXT in a more conducive environment and then take that history to the main roster. I’d agree that a feud right off the bat would be overkill though. I wouldn’t be surprised if they’re portrayed as friends at first with Steen eventually betraying Zayn.


----------



## RiverFenix

Becky's whole gimmick is throwing up the \m/ horns every damn time the camera is on her, and headbanging during her ring entrance. I don't know if she's a rock fan, but she comes off as a poser - it looks too unnatural from her. Better than the Riverdance attempt though, but I'd just like to see her booked as the female Fit Findlay, "I'm Becky Lynch and I love to fight" hardass type.


----------



## x78

^ Yeah, to me it always comes across like when 11 or 12 year old girls would suddenly decide they were rock fans and show up at school one day dressed all in black etc. Extremely forced act. I remember there was about one week after she'd dropped the whole 'Irish' thing where she came out and was just normal, not trying way too hard to do some OTT gimmick and that was by far the best she's been.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Carmella would fit so much better with Sasha than Becky is right now.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm gonna type out my thoughts as I watch this...

- Alex Riley is being irritating 3 minutes into the show, UGH.

- Becky Lynch is annoying. She still does the same stuff as she did during her entrance when she was a face, she just sneers a little bit more now...

- I love that "Bayley's Gonna Hug You!" chant :lol

- Bayley <3 She is soooo good, and my favourite diva on NXT easily.

- Typical heel ending to that match. It wasn't long enough! Nice to see Charlotte standing up for Bayley. LOL when Bayley hugged her :lol

- I agree with everybody else, the Vaudevillains didn't seem like heels before this, I wasn't sure if they were supposed to be or not, but now you know they are. Did Renee and Alex switch personalities during this or something? At least Renee agreed it was too much at the end.

- Kevin Steen promo made me interested to see him debut! I wonder if he'll be face or heel?

- I wonder when we'll see a proper Baron Corbin match? I love how the crowd counts xD Interesting tease at the end there.

- I don't think I've ever seen two matches go by in such a quick fashion LOL

- CJ Parker's character is weird :lol I love how the commentary team make fun of him. I love how when asking for suggestions on how Parker could be successful, Renee goes "maybe he could win a match!" :lol

- The match was just alright, I've never been a Tyson Kidd fan, it was obvious Kidd would win. I'm more interested in the possible Kidd vs Finn Balor match!! I love Finn Balor.

- I love Enzo & Cass, but Carmella seems mismatched with them, she acts heelish during her matches. But their opening spiel is so awesome! LOL Riley actually likes somebody :lol

- Ascension beatdown was interesting, maybe to establish them as badasses again? LOL "Ten more times!"

- I wish they didn't show the opening video again during Sami's promo...

- Really good promo from Sami! I love the emotion he showed.

- I have no idea why, but Adrian Neville looks weird in clothes, especially those trousers... :lol

- I hope Sami finally wins the title!! He really deserves it.


----------



## Keakone

weatherwarden said:


> - I have no idea why, but Adrian Neville looks weird in clothes, especially those trousers... :lol


Beat me to it :lol 

I think i've just been spoiled the last two weeks so tonights show seemed lackluster, when I know im just being a smarky dick. 

I would've loved to see Balor or Itami do a run-in on Tyson to build a bit more of that "I deserve to be here" thing, but whatever. Should be interesting next week.

Im a sucker for mysterious promos, so Owens had me super excited. Its going to feel odd chanting "kill Owens kill" :cheer

After following El generico/Sami Zayn for so long it was great to see him be able to use his mouth, as I always found him so interesting in interviews etc, but obviously generico never allowed him to really talk. in my (very often wrong) opinion, I can see the Neville & Zayn feud stretching out until owens debuts, with neville retaining the title. Owens debuts beats the $hit out of Neville, gets put over as everyones been wanting to see Zayn destroy neville for such a long time (but he never quite could), then they go into a feud..allowing Sami to jump to the main roster :cheer

Still better than Raw or SD! :yum:


----------



## Bo Dallas GOAT

Balor vs Kidd next week:banderas


----------



## TripleG

- Bayley Vs. Becky Lynch = A little too quick, but fun while it lasted. I guess it was nice to finally see Becky win a match. Bayley hugging CHarlotte backstage? Now that was cute. lol. 

- Vaudevillans Vs. The Luncha Loompas (Thanks Rennee) = This was funny, lol. The trading Airplane spins...nice. Very nice. 

- KEVIN STEEN IS COMING!!!! BOOYAH!!! Is that date the date of the next Takeover special? Hell yeah! 

- Baron Corbin & Bull Dempsey have dueling squashed = I LOVE this idea! Great concept for a feud. Will their eventual match be competitive or will one squash the other? This is why I like squash matches! The fan involvement in this situation only made it better. 

- Tyson Kidd Vs. CJ Parker = Basic enhancement match for Tyson. And Tyson laying down the challenge to Finn Balor will result in a nice match for next week. 

- Enzo Amore & Big Cass Vs. Dawson & Wilder = I give Enzo & Cass a ton of credit for doing more than just their sing along entrance. They really are a funny duo. Their Parker's Brothers line and little changes like that help to keep the act fresh and funny. The match itself was another basic squash. 

- The Ascension destroying everyone from the previous match was a fun way to sell their anger and hype up the upcoming big match with Itami & Balor. 

- Sami Zayn's Reaction = I thought it was unnecessary to have a recap video. All we needed to know was that he lost the title match last week. I don't think it was necessary to cut Zayn off just to recap the whole thing anyway. Aside from that, the closing segment was great for setting up the Neville/Zayn title vs. career match. Zayn in particular came off great here without being overly emotional. 

Overall, another enjoyable show this week. It was basically all squash matches on the wrestling side of things, but they set up and developed enough things for the future that made me excited for what was to come. Bull Vs. Baron? Steen's Arrival? Tyson Vs. Balor next week? Neville Vs. Zayn Title Vs. Career? That is all good stuff to look forward to and it was set up well on this show.


----------



## jcmmnx

Zayn vs Neville is by far the best thing in WWE right now. MOTY incoming on Dec 11th, and also Steen could possible be involved in the finish. Way more hyped for NXT than Cena vs Authority trash.


----------



## Shenroe

:maury How can NXT and RAW be on the same WWE umbrella? This is like night and day, I cannot fathom for the life of me why they nail everything perfectly in NXT but fuck EVERYTHING on the main. Somebody please.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Bearodactyl said:


> So clearly Ascension get a blowoff fight against Itami and Balor at the Special before they get called up? Right?


Oh Please :tucky Oh Please Before they're just written off and wasted anymore.



Sarcasm1 said:


> Carmella would fit so much better with Sasha than Becky is right now.


yes. Enzo & Cass acting as male chauffeurs is awkward with the heel/face confusion. There is just no motive for anyone to want to side with Sasha though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Anyone else notice Steen debuts the same night that Regal booked Zayne's title match? You think Steen will go right into a fceud with Zayne upon his debut? I could see him coming out and screwing Sami over or he comes out after Zayne wins and attacks him.


----------



## Mr. I

So the next special is actually called NXT Takeover: R Evolution, so it sounds like "our evolution" and "revolution" in one.


----------



## Insomnia

:mark::banderas

He's going after:zayn no doubt.


----------



## obby

Alright episode. What in the actual fuck was going on with commentary, why was Renee playing the heel?



SAMCRO said:


> Anyone else notice Steen debuts the same night that Regal booked Zayne's title match?


Well yeah. It's because that's the date of the pseudo ppv.


----------



## x78

^ Because when it comes to commentary she has no fucking idea what she's doing.


----------



## obby

Amen to that.


On another note, :lmao at them playing the same two minute video package twice in one night.


----------



## THANOS

Shenroe said:


> :maury How can NXT and RAW be on the same WWE umbrella? This is like night and day, I cannot fathom for the life of me why they nail everything perfectly in NXT but fuck EVERYTHING on the main. Somebody please.


Simple, Vince doesn't dirty his hands with NXT, hence writers being given more control to book storylines and matches "logically" with long term direction, instead of stop and go pushes, last minute script rewrites, out of touch humor, and feeding Cena.



chosequin said:


> :mark::banderas
> 
> He's going after:zayn no doubt.


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## CruelAngel77

Some of you already realize this but to those who haven't caught on yet. You know they are setting up Generico vs Steen 2 after the next Takeover right? Recognize greatness is coming!


----------



## jacobrgroman

can't wait to see banks/charlotte and definitely looking forward to how the whole zayn/neville angle plays out and if the debut of owens will revolve around that. also, I really loved seeing zayn in that faith no more shirt.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Thought Zayn was very good on the mic this week, not amazing but always thought he was capable on it.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

- Bayley/Becky Lynch fpalm They did nothing wrong but I'm sick of seeing Lynch wasted in these short matches. I'm hoping these two get added to Takeover so Lynch can finally show what she's capable of in a lengthy match. 

- Way too many squash matches on this episode again. 

- Still not feeling Carmella with Enzo and Cass. She's pretty much there just to promote their t-shirt. 

- Tyson Kidd vs. Finn Balor next week kada


----------



## JamJamGigolo

I looked up some old stuff on Neville after the show. Why was he called Pac before? Or is it P.A.C.? Is it because he likes x-pac or 2pac or because he drinks six pacs? Or does it stand for something, like Punch And Crunch?


----------



## Joshi Judas

Steen vs Zayn incoming :mark:

Kidd vs Balor next week :mark:

Ok show, all in all. Not as good as the previous 2-3 weeks but I'll take it. Bound to happen sometime.


----------



## DoubtGin

After Renee says something, there is nearly always a few seconds of silence :lol. Interesting how she was like "fuck I'm supposed to be the face" in the midst of the tag match.

Matches were pretty average overall, but the feud progressions rocked again.


----------



## RiverFenix

I wouldn't be surprised if Owens debuts in the middle of Bull vs Baron actually.


----------



## jacobdaniel

Good promo from Sami on last nights episode, especially once he started going off on Neville about not telling him what he does or doesn't need to prove. The main thing I enjoyed about said promo was that I could feel it. He believed everything he was saying, and that made me believe it. That's the biggest thing most promos are missing in wrestling these days; believability.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Alex Riley is fucking terrible every show he calls just turns into a ball of shit. He acts like he was some kind of WWE veteran when he was barely active 5 minutes


----------



## NormanSmiley

I cannot get over how much Konnor sounds like Triple H on the live mic.


----------



## sharkboy22

No standout matches this week but who cares? The booking was fantastic on this show. I loved the back to back squash matches and boy Sami Zayn's promo gave me goosebumps. Is it safe to say that NXT is, once again, the best weekly television show? Heck, their PPVS were better than the main roster's!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I agree Renee hot af but she annoying on commentary.


----------



## Shenroe

THANOS said:


> Simple, Vince doesn't dirty his hands with NXT, hence writers being given more control to book storylines and matches "logically" with long term direction, instead of stop and go pushes, last minute script rewrites, out of touch humor, and feeding Cena.
> 
> 
> 
> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


That's quite some things to fix :$ Lord have mercy.


----------



## jcmmnx

jacobdaniel said:


> Good promo from Sami on last nights episode, especially once he started going off on Neville about not telling him what he does or doesn't need to prove. The main thing I enjoyed about said promo was that I could feel it. He believed everything he was saying, and that made me believe it. That's the biggest thing most promos are missing in wrestling these days; believability.


This, it's the biggest difference between NXT and the main shows.

It seems to me like the NXT guys are less micro managed than their main roster counterparts. Which is weird considering most NXT guys have less experience.

As for Renee's commentary she makes Riley sound competent. She's great as an interviewer, but the drizzling shits on commentary.


----------



## Necramonium

I'm afraid guys! They had little people on NXT! 

:vince7


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Fashionably late to the party, but I am here









Bayley vs. Becky: Distraction roll up finish? Really? I watch NXT to to cleanse myself of RAW's bullshit. Don't bring that trash over here. We don't need it. These girls are better than that. The backstage segment with Charlotte and Bayley did more for storyline than that pointless match. I don't care if it's 15 minutes or 15 seconds. A pointless match is a pointless match. No reason to have this on NXT with the already limited time constraints. I hope this was a one off and it doesn't become a habit. The Sasha and Becky pairing is still not working. Here's to hoping they actually find some chemistry down the line. It's reaching AJ/Paige levels of forced and I hate it.

The Vaudevillains vs. The Lucha Midgets: Speaking of bullshit, they brought that dumbass Torito up here too? HELL naw! Again, keep this trash off NXT ut

Baron Corbin Squash: "Presence is something that cannot be taught." PREACH brother :tucky. But can we give him 5 minutes in the ring though? I want to see if he can work an adequate television match. If these squashes don't lead to a feud with Bull Dempsey sometime soon then I'm going to be disappointed. Looks like they were teasing it with that side eye from Corbin in passing. Give him some direction please. The crowd wants to get behind him.

Tyson Kidd vs. CJ Parker: Floundering was a great word to describe Parker. :fact. I only watched this match for Kidd. :fact. Glad he got promo time. :fact. Balor and Kidd will have a great match. :fact.

Enzo and Big Cass vs. Dawson and Wilder: The Enzo and Cass board game promo saved the show for me. I thought I was going to leave salty and then they made me happy :. Carmella is just so sexy :banderas. Whether wrestling or walking, I love watching her on my screen. I'm also glad that they won their match for some momentum after getting TAWSSED over the ropes 2 weeks ago. As I type this, they're getting ambushed and thrown off the stage by The Ascension -________-. Le sigh. Fuck OFF ut

Zayn/Neville Segment: Holy shit, Neville finally spoke up, spoke clearly, and I understood him perfectly :heyman5. I was impressed by him for the first time without having to see him flip all over the place. Zayn put passion into his promo and made me believe that he will quit NXT if he loses. I would have liked to see him address his kindness being taken for weakness, but it's also ok for him to play up the quitting angle to make this overdone match more interesting. I'm torn by this storyline. On one hand, I want to see Zayn finally win and acheive his goal, which he most likely will. On the other hand, I want him called up to the main roster and don't want the NXT title to lock him away down there, but I understand that Neville is seriously stale and they need to get rid of him first ut. A Steen feud would be interesting, but as I've stated many times, I'm of the belief that everyone should work their way to the top instead of riding on past success in other companies. 


Initially I planned to give this show an L, but after watching everything I'd say it was average. Trash at the beginning, good stuff towards the end. 4/10.*


----------



## Waffelz

Please stop ruining threads with your smileys and .gifs.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Simply Flawless said:


> Alex Riley is fucking terrible every show he calls just turns into a ball of shit. He acts like he was some kind of WWE veteran when he was barely active 5 minutes



Yep Alex Riley on commentary is the drizzling shits.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Wait, Kidd vs. Bálor is happening next week? :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

HA, just heard an awesome ambrose radio interview and his fave NXT talent is Enzo and Cass, he just said they are so entertaining they are guys you just want to see on your tv. 

Basically what everyone else says. They just need to get up onto Raw man, they are too funny. they'd get over pretty damn quick.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Does Enzo remind anyone else of DDP?


Dat Jersey connection!


----------



## Nicole Queen

NastyYaffa said:


> Wait, Kidd vs. Bálor is happening next week? :mark:


Super hyped :mark:


----------



## NikkiSixx

DGenerationMC said:


> Does Enzo remind anyone else of DDP?
> 
> 
> Dat Jersey connection!


:lol Regal used to regularly call Enzo "DDP's lovechild."


----------



## NastyYaffa

So hyped for this :mark:


----------



## Morrison17

wow, Kidd somehow managed to wrestle a meh match with Devitt.
and he's still employed.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Morrison17 said:


> wow, Kidd somehow managed to wrestle a meh match with Devitt.
> and he's still employed.


I thought it was pretty good?

Loving Balor's moveset so far. He used a twisting brainbuster and the PK (Penalty Kick).


----------



## THANOS

NormanSmiley said:


> I thought it was pretty good?
> 
> Loving Balor's moveset so far. He used a twisting brainbuster and the PK (Penalty Kick).


Hopefully it continues to expand, as I'd love to see Bloody Sunday, or at least a variation, someday.

Kevin Owens new vignette was even better than the first, but the tone changed a bit. They are acknowledging a lot of his past in it and his family, which makes me think he's definitely coming in as a face, instead of a heel like we all believed. I really hope he uses the PP as I didn't see it in the footage reel they showed (but they did only show 3 moves), but I did see him do the kick setup for it, so maybe they are saving it for the next vignette?

It will be interesting to see what the next one shows.


----------



## mezomi

How are you guys seeing this early?


----------



## THANOS

mezomi said:


> How are you guys seeing this early?


http://www.watchdesi.net/wwe-nxt/16...ber-2014-hdtv-watch-online-download-divx.html

There ya go!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh, you earlybirds. I had to check my clock to see what time it is







.

Tyler Breeze vs. Marcus Louis- Happy to see Breeze back and cutting promos again :mark:. I disagree with Marcus getting squashed and humiliated like that though. This doesn't help anyone. They should've capitalized on his momentum and given him a mini monster push. Now he's just a random raging weirdo and an uggo.

Carmella vs. Blue Pants: The first two segments already made up for last week's awful show :! Always happy to see Enzo and Co. Lol @ the crowd singing Fancy to Carmella's theme. I'm going to borrow a phrase from KingBookah and start calling her "Sasha-Lite". She's good at promos and uses the exact same mannerisms. You swap bodies and do a side by side and it would be hard to tell who's who by the walks. Poor blue pants got squashed and the crowd wanted no part of it. I say turn the girl heel already, pair her with Sasha, and get rid of Becky ut

Finn Balor Promo: While looking like he had rough scratch sex while getting taped up, Balor shares his thoughts on his first singles match with Kidd and declares himself the future. I like his voice and his accent is smooth. He's short winded and he gets straight to the point. This guy is going places (Y).

The Lucha Dragons vs. Jason Jordan and Tyle Dillinger: This theme song is too gangsta :tucky, but the match was really slow and boring. Not something I'm used to seeing from the Lucha Dragons. Thankfully, Kalisto got the hot tag and brought the hype. La Salida Del Sol es muy bonita :mark:. I mean I love that finishing move. I get so hype I start thinking in Spanish when I see it. Would've liked Kalisto to cut a promo in response to the Vaudevillians shenanigans last week instead of awkwardly posing in the ring. :russo Storyline Storyline Storyline!!! :russo

Sasha and Bayley Segment: I had a good laugh at the replay of Charlotte telling the girls to get out ut. That's pretty much my favorite thing to do here. Bayley cuts a touching promo about bullies being cowards and hits me right in the feels :batista3. Sasha and Becky come out on cue to stomp Bayley and she took an :lose to the knee. This is good for storyline because it builds Sasha up as the big bad bitch and it opens the window for Charlotte to retaliate with Bayley next week to give her a receipt.

Tyson Kidd and Natalya Promo: First of all, Natalya's breasts look amazing :fact. Now that I've gotten that out of my system, she came off very likable in this interview. "I'm putting you over! 8*D" Kidd lets the world know a new Hitman is on the horizon and does a great job of belittling Balor and giving him credit at the same time, and then makes time to facetime with his cats. :fact. 

Vaudevillains Training Promo: 







Fuck off with the midgets already ut

Finn Balor vs. Tyson Kidd: Balor's theme is so bad ass :mark:. Can't wait to see him come out with the light up jacket and facepaint :banderas. This match was a disappointment though. It went really slowly and wasn't half as exciting as last week's tag match. Too many rest holds from Kidd. Balor turned up the heat with an excellent babyface comeback and a nice modification of that banned brainbuster to conform to WWE's standards. That running kick looked VICIOUS :whoo! The Ascension screwjob finish was good to sell their match at Revolution and protect Kidd. :fact. 

Excellent episode all around. Good storyline progression, good segments, and good promos. Only downside was the Vaudevillains clip and lack of acknowledgement from the Lucha Dragons. 9/10*


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kidd vs. Bálor was a pretty good match. Loved dat PK :banderas by Bálor.


----------



## Flux

That Steen package was awesome, cool to see the knee-neckbreaker thing and the cannonball featured. Highlight of the show, IMO.

"Maybe he should make a DVD of the match and send it to him in the mail" had me cringing so hard. Horrible. Good job he made up for it in the match, though.


----------



## Phaedra

Thoroughly enjoyed this, I even giggled a little bit, in parts at the vaudevillians training promo ... at bits of it, not the whole thing. 

Those three together btw, we all know who i'm talking about, realest guys and hottest chick ... well, they are fucking gold, and the boys NEED to be on Raw, Carmella can join them eventually.


----------



## Old School Icons

If they don't change anything about Enzo and Cass they will get hugely over on the main roster

We've said about other NXT acts being called up before though? I hope they stay on NXT for as long as they want to, so entertaining.

I hope they get a nxt tag reign at some point

"Realest champs in the room!"

"HOW U DOIN?"


----------



## fiddlecastro

_"My Name is Kevin Owens, and I’m going to change everything"_

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Keakone

"I'm putting you over!" :lol

also whats with the pumpkins being on the bottom of the screen still? lol.

I loved the vaudevillains training, fighting the bear had me rolling :lol


highlight of the show for me was definatly Finn vs Kidd, Balors entrance is BADASS and i dont mind that hes not using his NJPW theme anymore.


----------



## Bearodactyl

The way Carmella treats Enzo she's going to get a ton of heat, for real. Honestly unsure what the endgame is with those three, and Carmella needs to learn how to stand still from time to time, but really intrigueing stuff.

I really hope there's a spot for ole blue pants on the roster somewhere, she's just the perfect jobber somehow :lmao

Beyond that, not a fan of Louis but the whole stuff with Breeze kinda makes sense to me, Lucha Dragons looked TINY vs JJ and Dillinger, and I really enjoyed the Divas segment too, poor Bayley. Thought Lynch and Banks worked better together than in the past. Really loved Lynch's outfit btw, I won't lie I think she's really hot, just wish she didn't sound so.. what's the word? :duck

Gotch fighting that Bear pretty much had me in stitches. Unsure it's a good idea giving a heel duo such a funny promo though. NXT keeps making interesting choices in how they decide to handle certain talent. Very out of the box thinking while remaining true to wrestling basics. It's why I love NXT so much!

Main Event, and what a main event it was. Great stuff from both guys, and I know some people feel differently but I really do love the way Balor makes his entrance. Match itself had me glued to my screen, some real wrasslin' goin on there for a bit.
The ending slightly protects Kidd (who keeps doing amazing, :fact) while really building up the anticipation for their Revolution tag match. I have my doubts about Itami getting over on the main roster, but I think Balor is going to do great.

Oh and dare I forget that Owens promo :banderas
The family pics and him in the ring doing some of his moves while detailing his journey here was a great way to get me excited for his debut. You know, if I wasn't already :waffle


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That Bayley beatdown looked like it came straight from ChibiWrestlers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDFSTUEolCA#t=18s*


----------



## Bearodactyl

Bring Back Russo said:


> *That Bayley beatdown looked like it came straight from ChibiWrestlers: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uDFSTUEolCA#t=18s*


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Bring Back Russo again

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo :waffle


----------



## Mox Girl

The crowd chanting "this is awkward!" at Marcus Louis LOL.

I love Enzo and Big Cass :lol I loved when Big Cass gave Blue Pants her own entrance theme haha, and the crowd chanting for her xD

Finn Balor!! :mark: I love his accent so much! Looking forward to the match a bit later on.

The tag match wasn't as good as usual, but Kalisto is awesome.

Liked the Kevin Owens promo, it made it look like he might come in as a face.

Loved Bayley's promo, it was so heartfelt when she was talking about being bullied.

LOL Natalya and Tyson's promo :lol Tyson talking about their cats again haha.

That random Vaudevillains video :lol The midget bit wasn't that funny, but the rest was pretty good.

Finn Balor's entrance is so cool  I'm excited about the tag match at the next special!

The match was alright, but I am impressed with Finn 

I think the commentary was better this week maybe cos Alex Riley wasn't there...


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Good show/Great main event.

Breeze/Louis wasn't a match obviously, I think it was to start a feud. The precious line was great, but Louis' screaming like a fucking harpy was way too over the top. So was the smelling of Breeze's jacket.

Lucha Dragon's against the B.A.F squad was decent. Jordan and Dillinger are so forced when they try to act like heels. I want to know why they've not changed the name of the Solita del Sol. 

Carmella against Blue pants was alright. I love how much they cheered Blue pants over Carmella, but I really love Carmella. Best diva's finisher imo.

Bayley plays her character perfectly. You can tell she's nervous and shy, and she delivers her lines like someone who is nervous and shy.

The Vaudevillian's segment was great. I'd love it if those types of things were what they used on the main roster during their debut. It's funny and camp and works perfectly. The puns and shit are great.

The mian event was the best part of the show. First of all, Nattie's dress was a ten. Then Balor's entrance was a ten. I can't wait to see that with body paint on. As for the match, both carried it well. I think they could make something truly special if given the opportunity. I thought the twirling brainbuster was it, which made me mark, because I thought that would be his finisher in wwe, and that would be kickass, but sadly it was not to be. The punt kick was brilliant, and the interference didn't take away from either of them.

Overall? 7/10. Awesome main event, Awesome body on Carmella and Dress on Nattie, Awesome that Charlotte wasn't there to stink up tv.

It amazes me that WWE can belt out tv this entertaining on a weekly basis, but on RAW they have what they have. It's funny, but the main roster could learn alot from NXT.


----------



## Mox Girl

I forgot to mention the interference to end the show - I was sitting there going "who's gonna win the match?" then I was surprised by the interference lol. Loved how everything just broke down at the end!


----------



## x78

Kalisto's finisher is called *Salida *del sol. It's not 'solito' or 'salina' or anything else, salida means exit so it's 'exit of the sun', as in sunset. I feel like I should point this out now before the misspellings start to annoy me.


----------



## DemBoy

x78 said:


> Kalisto's finisher is called *Salida *del sol. It's not 'solito' or 'salina' or anything else, salida means exit so it's 'exit of the sun', as in sunset. I feel like I should point this out now before the misspellings start to annoy me.


Yep. Salina means saline in english and solito is alone, nothing to do with Kalisto's finisher.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Holy crap, that Vaudevillains video was the greatest thing I've seen all month. I'm not even a fan of them but if they keep doing this sort of stuff I will be. I know Simon did stuff like this in the indies so props to him for the creativity and the execution. You would never see something like this on Raw and that's just another reason why NXT is awesome and Raw sucks.

Tyson Kidd's promo was a thing of beauty. That freaking shirt he was wearing. Where has this guy been all this time? He's one of the best performers in the roster right now without a doubt.

Outstanding Kevin Owens hype video. Got everything right about him, down to his family man persona, which is a big part of his charm, at least for me. I like his attire and unlike some people I don't mind him wrestling in a shirt. It looks like the big thing nowadays is not wearing the classic trunks attire so he'll be fine. He was doing a few moves in the video so we're getting a good idea of what his moveset will look like, cannonball will probably be his finisher I think. Bonus points for TONY BRIGGS and Hugo Knox getting beat up in the video.

What's the point of putting Blue Pants over? They hyped up the jobber more than the person they're actually trying to push. I really don't understand it. Carmella sucks by the way.

Great main event. Bálor is cool to watch in the ring and I'm starting to like him.


----------



## Mr. I

Because "Blue Pants" got a big reaction last time for her brief screentime so why not? They seemed to like Leva Bates in any case so they may sign her, even if she's older than most women they sign.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

I lol'd hard when Bayley said that Charlotte's not here tonight to have her back and some guy yelled "I got your back" :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Necramonium

If have asked myself ever since Tyler Breeze has been using it, but how do they get his phone footage on the titantron? Skype app? And why the hell are the Vaudevillans being pushed for the tag team titles? They are not getting over at all and the gimmick has fail written all over it, this will never work on the main roster. Enzo and Cas are over right and people already mark out when they hear their theme starting.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> Because "Blue Pants" got a big reaction last time for her brief screentime so why not? They seemed to like Leva Bates in any case so they may sign her, even if she's older than most women they sign.


I understand that but that's exactly the problem. You book the guy who you want to get over to win, not to lose and Cass and Enzo's promo made Blue Pants more over than Carmella. It's completely counter-productive unless they intend to hire her, which I doubt they will.


----------



## Waffelz

STEEN as a face


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

That Carmella promo fpalm

Why is she even getting mic time? Awful.


----------



## x78

Leonardo Spanky said:


> That Carmella promo fpalm
> 
> Why is she even getting mic time? Awful.


It was no worse than anything else on the show?


----------



## obby

Pretty good show. Was mostly promo based, with only one real match, something I'm a big fan of. Second diva segment was pretty cliche stuff, tho. Who the hell were those jobbers that randomly interfered at the end?

"Justin is a friend of mine, but he has a tendency to lose" :lmao

On a sadder note, this is the first episode of NXT not to feature Sami Zayn since I started watching. The streak has been broken


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

obby said:


> Pretty good show. Was mostly promo based, with only one real match, something I'm a big fan of.


*
Excessive promo time and storyline building, :russo Russo booking 101 :russo*




obby said:


> On a sadder note, this is the first episode of NXT not to feature Sami Zayn since I started watching. The streak has been broken


*
That's good because Zayn and Neville are overexposed, especially Neville. Give the fans time to miss them.*


----------



## obby

eh, Sami is the face of NXT essentially and he steals the show 90% of the time he's on. No issue with him being there every week.

Neville misses 1-2 shows in a row all the time, and I still say he's overexposed 8*D


----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## papercuts_hurt

Great show this week. I am really curious to see where the Marcus Louis angle is headed and putting him in a promo segment with Breeze was so obvious in retrospect, but completely perfect. If he hadn't flubbed that Gollum line slightly it would have been awesome (it was still pretty good). Breeze hasn't been given much to do since Fatal 4 Way so it was really nice to see him doing his thing.

I really just do not like Carmella I'm afraid, I have to side with those who thought her promo was shit. She is just not a natural on there like Enzo and Cass, she feels forced and to me the whole thing is just like piggybacking off of, and cheapening, the Realest Guys shtick. Could just be the performer though, I don't know but I just don't like her. And that match was almost exactly the same as the one they did before, what was the purpose of that unless Blue Pants is gonna become a more recurring character and this was to set that up?

Lucha Dragons/JJTD was a solid match, seemed like the crowd really did not react much at all to what was going on in the ring though. Dillinger and Jordan are just there at this point, JJ also comes across to me as kind of forced, like he is trying to have a personality more so than actually just letting whatever his real personality is out. I just don't get a sense of reality from his performance. Dillinger is slightly better in that regard but still doesn't do much for me. They're fine as a team to fill out the ranks but they'll have to change something if they want me to be excited. By the way I have grown to hate Kalisto's finisher - that move just looks SO opponent assisted, I can't get past it. I love a good Slice Bread #2 but the standing version has always had this problem for me, and when he does it on someone who is 8 inches taller than him it compounds the problem. I would like it infinitely better if he ran up the turnbuckles or if they had Sin Cara assist him like the version the Young Bucks do.

The Vaudevillains promo was awesome. Loved it. Did anyone else notice though that Jason Albert kept calling them the Vaudevillians instead of VaudeVILLAINS - I see people screw that up online all the time but he works there! He should get the joke! They are vaudevillians, but they are villains, so Vaude Villain - it's not even a complicated joke...

Bayley promo was solid. Not much to say here other than why is a kick to the knee so much more effective when it doesn't happen during a match??

Kidd's promo leading up to the main event was excellent. Balor's promo was fine until that line about the DVD, does anyone have any idea what that was about??? I found it incredibly puzzling. I enjoyed the match itself quite a bit, didn't even mind the DQ ending. That "twisting brain buster suplex" he hit looked a lot like Goldust's finisher so idk if he can keep using it but it was a cool move.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just watched Kidd's promo, and damn it was awesome. :lmao

He talks to HIS uncle Bret a lot and facetimes with his cats. :fact


----------



## papercuts_hurt

x78 said:


> Kalisto's finisher is called *Salida *del sol. It's not 'solito' or 'salina' or anything else, salida means exit so it's 'exit of the sun', as in sunset. I feel like I should point this out now before the misspellings start to annoy me.


This is correct except one small thing, you are right that "salida" is exit, but for some reason "salida del sol" means sunRISE, not sunSET, which is "puesto del sol" (source: my mom is a spanish teacher). Doesn't matter but just so you all know...


----------



## obby

So wtf is up with the Mojo Rawley thing? He was injured, but then he came out to interrupt a Tyler Breeze match, and now we haven't heard from him since. Was the angle just dropped?


----------



## Sarcasm1

Mojo is injured and out indefinitely, so no point in having him in storylines.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

papercuts_hurt said:


> This is correct except one small thing, you are right that "salida" is exit, but for some reason "salida del sol" means sunRISE, not sunSET, which is "puesto del sol" (source: my mom is a spanish teacher). Doesn't matter but just so you all know...


*Yeah, I'm going to assume the Spanish called it Salida Del Sol because the sun is exiting from darkness. If the finisher were meant to be sunset, then El Ocaso would've made way more sense. Konnan's Finisher was called Tequila Sunrise, so it wouldn't surprise me if Kalisto went down the same road. This whole time I thought they were saying Selina, like Bray Wyatt's Sister Abigail :uhoh*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

A really awful episode. Good tag match and that was it. I did like the Vaudvillian promo, but everything else was just lengthy speeches and a random/boring/confusing/letdown build.

.0001/5 for this week. Even the super-promising main event got interrupted and was a letdown. 

Nothing to be thankful for 8*D


----------



## Romangirl252

Nxt last night was good...I love Finn and can't wait to see more of him...Kevin Owens promo was good...can't wait for 12/11/14 to come


----------



## Geeee

Are Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan supposed to be a gay tag team?


----------



## Barack Lesnar

papercuts_hurt said:


> Kidd's promo leading up to the main event was excellent. Balor's promo was fine until that line about the DVD, does anyone have any idea what that was about??? I found it incredibly puzzling. I enjoyed the match itself quite a bit, didn't even mind the DQ ending. That "twisting brain buster suplex" he hit looked a lot like Goldust's finisher so idk if he can keep using it but it was a cool move.


Balor apparently used that as a finisher at some point during his indie days and it was definitely cool. He does have some cooler moves though like the prince's throne and the bloody sunday which I think WWE should allow him to use


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Marcus Louis was an awesome character display for Breeze. Short, sweet, and it help get him heat. Good stuff, and his mic work was just great. The bit with Marcus afterwards...I don't know. I hope they have a direction for this. 

- It is amazing how Enzo got "Blue Pants" over with the NXT crowd, lol, and I lol'd at Cass doing the Price is Right theme too, ha ha. And by the way, Carmella's submission hold is fucking great. I love it! 

- Lucha Dragons Vs. Dillinger and Jordan was an OK showcase for the LDs. 

- Steen is coming! Still cool!

- So Bayley's plan was to just call out the bullies and get beat up again? Doesn't seem very smart. 

- The Vaudevillains training vignette is one of the greatest things ever. LOL! I was in stitches the entire time. 

- Balor Vs. Kidd was a good match, and a nice way to introduce Balor as a single's star setting. The brawl between The Ascension and Breeze/Itami was a nice final roadblock before the big show (assuming next week's show will be focused more on Zayn/Neville). 

Solid show overall. It feels like they are just biding their time and putting all the pieces in place for the special show and to that end, the show continues to be enjoyable.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kinda rushed to watch this episode because people in the chatbox were really hyping this episode up like it was fantastic.









They don't even post here though so I should pay them no mind.
:fact


Best part of the show was definitely Kidd outshowing his ever-so-overhyped opponent again. Balor is okay but he was getting schooled by Kidd.

JJ&TD eventually going to break up is very disappointing. They're a great tag team right now. Jordan is a lot stronger than I thought he was btw. Even though Hunicara isn't that big, he was getting thrown around by Jordan like he was smaller than Kalisto.


And lol @ people getting so hyped for Owens based off of that promo. That vignette was awful. "I LIKE TO FIGHT AND I'M GOOD AT FIGHTING" is some utter shit. Stick a fucking indy guy with a gimmick already. Stop making them come in with NO PROPER GIMMICK OR CHARACTER and expect them to get over. It's sad that they do get over, but only because people eat up this indy shit like it's a gourmet meal they'd only have once in their life.

There's a clear overload of "BIG INDY STARS" who have ZERO CHARACTER and are only riding in with momentum based on the fawning of people who think it's cool to mark over someone they never went out of their way to watch when they were in ROH or NJPW or whatever.

Hopefully when people realise that every top guy on the show in the coming months is the same person just at different heights and weights they'll be forced to get a fucking character but I highly doubt that.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Finally got to watch the Balor/Kidd match :banderas

The chain wrestling, the kicks, the talent... I WANT MORE


----------



## THANOS

BIG TONE'S WELFARE CHRISTMAS said:


> Kinda rushed to watch this episode because people in the chatbox were really hyping this episode up like it was fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They don't even post here though so I should pay them no mind.
> :fact
> 
> 
> Best part of the show was definitely Kidd outshowing his ever-so-overhyped opponent again. Balor is okay but he was getting schooled by Kidd.
> 
> JJ&TD eventually going to break up is very disappointing. They're a great tag team right now. Jordan is a lot stronger than I thought he was btw. Even though Hunicara isn't that big, he was getting thrown around by Jordan like he was smaller than Kalisto.
> 
> 
> *And lol @ people getting so hyped for Owens based off of that promo. That vignette was awful. "I LIKE TO FIGHT AND I'M GOOD AT FIGHTING" is some utter shit. Stick a fucking indy guy with a gimmick already. Stop making them come in with NO PROPER GIMMICK OR CHARACTER and expect them to get over. It's sad that they do get over, but only because people eat up this indy shit like it's a gourmet meal they'd only have once in their life.
> 
> There's a clear overload of "BIG INDY STARS" who have ZERO CHARACTER and are only riding in with momentum based on the fawning of people who think it's cool to mark over someone they never went out of their way to watch when they were in ROH or NJPW or whatever.
> 
> Hopefully when people realise that every top guy on the show in the coming months is the same person just at different heights and weights they'll be forced to get a fucking character but I highly doubt that.*


Steen has LOADS of character, they don't even have to change a damn thing about him to let that come across. It's hard to show what he's about in a few 30 second vignettes. It seems they're letting him be himself, which is great, because he's a massive character just with his own personality turned up a bit. He's like CM Punk/Mick Foley/HHH, he doesn't really need a character, just a nickname. Punk was the BITW, Foley was the Hardcore Legend, and HHH is the Cerebral Assassin, all of those are just nicknames for guys that if you watched any of their single matches or promos, don't really cement that as 100% a character. They are all basically playing themselves with the volume turned up, as opposed to playing a plumber, model, rockstar, cult leader, zombie, etc.

All WWE needs to do with Steen is let him be himself and he'll get over immensely and that's what they're doing.


----------



## x78

^ Foley, HHH and Punk didn't have characters, really?


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> ^ Foley, HHH and Punk didn't have characters, really?


Of course they played characters at different times, but each of them settled into just playing themselves eventually, and that fit them better. Foley had very different aspects of his personality and that was what led to the three faces of Foley, but he was largely just Mick Foley wearing different attire, once he got past the early WWF Mankind horror character.

HHH's snob character was never right for him, as he's been quoted saying himself, and once he began playing himself he took off.

Punk's SES character was amazing, but he never took off until he became the outspoken guy he was on the indies, which is just himself dialed up.


----------



## x78

Yeah, but the point is that they didn't settle into 'being themselves' until they were established main-eventers. They needed some sort of character hook to get over and make a name for themselves, they didn't just come in like "Hey guys I'm from the indys and I'm a really good wrestler =)" and expect to get over because of that, which is what most of the recent NXT signings seem to be relying on. I'm not even hating on Owens, I'm more than willing to give him a chance and I get that it's difficult to properly convey a character in a 30 second clip but the vignettes weren't especially interesting and there is nothing in there to really get excited about for someone who doesn't already know this performer, which isn't a good sign.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

You only need a gimmick when you can't get over by being yourself. They're playing up that he's a family man. That's good enough for me since there isn't anybody else doing that at the moment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> "Hey guys I'm from the indys and I'm a really good wrestler =)"


*:booklel :rep

There's a lot of truth to what you say. There was nothing remotely interesting about the Steen promo packages. I'm only looking forward to his appearance because I've done research on youtube and he has a lot of charisma and mic skills. His signature moves are also really cool, but these vignettes aren't indicating any of this. Give us a reason to be excited.*


----------



## Keakone

Everyone from the indy's has gotten over fine without a gimmick, why would they change that? Steens vignettes are boring as hell and people are already super excited for his debut, not because he wears gold face paint or is a dead guy or a clown or something but because hes a good wrestler, what the WWE needs more of. GOOD WRESTLERS :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Keakone said:


> Everyone from the indy's has gotten over fine without a gimmick, why would they change that? Steens vignettes are boring as hell and people are already super excited for his debut, not because he wears gold face paint or is a dead guy or a clown or something but because hes a good wrestler, what the WWE needs more of. GOOD WRESTLERS :lol


*No, WWE doesn't need anymore GOOD WRESTLERS, they need more well rounded performers. Cesaro and Curtis Axel are the best wrestlers in the company and two of the biggest failures. We need more people like Steen who can work all aspects of Sports Entertainment, not chain wrestle and put people to sleep. Literally every NXT call up has failed to get over except the Wyatts and The Shield. Wrestling is NEVER enough. We need dynamic characters that the crowd can relate to.*


----------



## DemBoy

Santa Banks said:


> *No, WWE doesn't need anymore GOOD WRESTLERS, they need more well rounded performers. Cesaro and Curtis Axel are the best wrestlers in the company and two of the biggest failures. We need more people like Steen who can work all aspects of Sports Entertainment, not chain wrestle and put people to sleep. Literally every NXT call up has failed to get over except the Wyatts and The Shield. Wrestling is NEVER enough. We need dynamic characters that the crowd can relate to.*


Curtis Axel is nowhere close to being one of the best wrestlers in the company, other than that i agree with your post.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Santa Banks said:


> *:booklel :rep
> 
> There's a lot of truth to what you say. There was nothing remotely interesting about the Steen promo packages. I'm only looking forward to his appearance because I've done research on youtube and he has a lot of charisma and mic skills. His signature moves are also really cool, but these vignettes aren't indicating any of this. Give us a reason to be excited.*


You mean the vignettes where he's doing his signature moves?


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> You only need a gimmick when you can't get over by being yourself. They're playing up that he's a family man. That's good enough for me since there isn't anybody else doing that at the moment.


I'm not asking him to be a cowboy or a pirate, I just want him to be something more than 'generic indy guy #256'. I don't give a fuck if he's got a family, so do most guys in NXT probably, I just want him to entertain me on his own merits and not just because I'm already supposed to like him because of something he did before coming to WWE that I didn't see.


----------



## Keakone

Santa Banks said:


> *No, WWE doesn't need anymore GOOD WRESTLERS, they need more well rounded performers. Cesaro and Curtis Axel are the best wrestlers in the company and two of the biggest failures. We need more people like Steen who can work all aspects of Sports Entertainment, not chain wrestle and put people to sleep. Literally every NXT call up has failed to get over except the Wyatts and The Shield. Wrestling is NEVER enough. We need dynamic characters that the crowd can relate to.*


curtis axel !? :jordan5

So you think Steen should have more of a gimmick?? All I said is steen is great without a gimmick and that I'd prefer to have guys who have already proven they are amazing wrestlers, over guys who have some gimmick they need to get over, talk great, but cant do anything in-ring apart from a clothesline or something IMO

not tryna be a hater, playa 



x78 said:


> I'm not asking him to be a cowboy or a pirate, I just want him to be something more than 'generic indy guy #256'. I don't give a fuck if he's got a family, so do most guys in NXT probably, I just want him to entertain me on his own merits and not just because I'm already supposed to like him because of something he did before coming to WWE that I didn't see.


hes been "generic indy guy #256" for years and years and been one of the most entertaining wrestlers on the indys. If you havnt seen him before coming to WWE, and he hasnt debut yet, then what are you judging him on? :lol


----------



## x78

Keakone said:


> hes been "generic indy guy #256" for years and years and been one of the most entertaining wrestlers on the indys. If you havnt seen him before coming to WWE, and he hasnt debut yet, then what are you judging him on? :lol


His boring vignettes, which are the subject of this whole discussion.


----------



## Waffelz

Not that I particularly like the guy, but Cesaro is far from a failure. Not his fault WWE fucked his momentum up then tturned him into a jobber.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Keakone said:


> curtis axel !? :jordan5
> 
> So you think Steen should have more of a gimmick?? All I said is steen is great without a gimmick and that I'd prefer to have guys who have already proven they are amazing wrestlers, over guys who have some gimmick they need to get over, talk great, but cant do anything in-ring apart from a clothesline or something IMO


*Steen should just be Steen, but the vignettes aren't showing Steen's personality, they're showing some tubby guy who's happy to be wrestling and providing for his family. Boring. How many times have we heard "I am the future." from these indy guys? It's the same old generic bullshit. Get some unique material.*



Waffelz said:


> Not that I particularly like the guy, but Cesaro is far from a failure. Not his fault WWE fucked his momentum up then tturned him into a jobber.


*
It is his fault. He's the idiot that requested to be paired with Heyman. He's the idiot that voluntarily took a backseat to Brock Lesnar with face momentum. He deserved what he got.*


----------



## The True Believer

Santa Banks said:


> *Steen should just be Steen, but the vignettes aren't showing Steen's personality, they're showing some tubby guy who's happy to be wrestling and providing for his family. Boring. How many times have we heard "I am the future." from these indy guys? It's the same old generic bullshit. Get some unique material.*


That was literally one of Finn's lines in his first promo in NXT.

:lel


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Santa Banks said:


> *
> It is his fault. He's the idiot that requested to be paired with Heyman. He's the idiot that voluntarily took a backseat to Brock Lesnar with face momentum. He deserved what he got.*


Tell me with conviction that being secondary to not just anyone, but *BROCK LESNAR* equates to being utterly trivial. Cesaro wasn't an idiot for thinking that he couldn't be Heyman's #2 and still be important, he was an idiot for assuming WWE would put in the effort to keep him relevant.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Tell me with conviction that being secondary to not just anyone, but *BROCK LESNAR* equates to being utterly trivial. Cesaro wasn't an idiot for thinking that he couldn't be Heyman's #2 and still be important, he was an idiot for assuming WWE would put in the effort to keep him relevant.


*
I am looking you in your eye through this computer screen and telling you with full conviction that Cesaro is an idiot. Heyman has a 100% failure rate while managing anyone not named Brock Lesnar. Yes, the Punk pairing was a failure too. No one wanted to hear those long rambling 20 minute promos. The ratings speak for themselves. What in the HELL would make Cesaro think that he'd be any different from Heyman's ever growing list of failed clients?*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Santa Banks said:


> *
> I am looking you in your eye through this computer screen and telling you with full conviction that Cesaro is an idiot. Heyman has a 100% failure rate while managing anyone not named Brock Lesnar. Yes, the Punk pairing was a failure too. No one wanted to hear those long rambling 20 minute promos. The ratings speak for themselves. What in the HELL would make Cesaro think that he'd be any different from Heyman's ever growing list of failed clients?*


Failure in terms of what? Being entertaining? Making who he manages more over than before he managed them?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Failure in terms of what? Being entertaining? Making who he manages more over than before he managed them?


*LOL WHAT? Who are you even talking about? Punk peaked in 2011 and got worse after the Heyman pairing, and Curtis Axel flopped after being pushed into a main event feud with Triple H. NO ONE besides Brock has been made a bigger star by having Heyman manage them.*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Santa Banks said:


> *LOL WHAT? Who are you even talking about? Punk peaked in 2011 and got worse after the Heyman pairing, and Curtis Axel flopped after being pushed into a main event feud with Triple H. NO ONE besides Brock has been made a bigger star by having Heyman manage them.*


Dangerous Alliance.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

It was a 50 second promo and for a 50 second promo I thought it was really good. It presented us his look, his motivations and some of his moves; it had the correct aura for the character he's trying to portray and it was very well shot. That last shot of his shadow on the wall was really cool and made him look more scary and dangerous than he really is. I don't know how it could have been done better.

One thing that NXT does well is character progression and that's one of the main reasons why the show is good and almost all of the wrestlers are over to some degree. They have the time to create storylines that fit each person and let the audience know what their motivations are and why we should care for them. As long as creative knows how to present the characters properly nobody will have any trouble getting over, even if their characters don't have an instantly recognizable hook (and in Kevin's case, I think his look alone makes him instantly distinguishable, plus he can talk well so he will be able to create a connection with the audience with ease). This would be easy to translate into the main roster if they understood the characters, why they worked on NXT and then introduce them to the main shows with proper character progression, which can only be achieved through time and patience but as we all know, that's not something the people in charge of Raw are famous for. Guys like Bo Dallas, Emma and Big E could have easily gotten over on Raw if they had simply done the same thing they did with their characters on NXT, but for some stupid reason I can't comprehend they didn't, so the only guys who do get over are those who are insanely talented and therefore almost indestructible.


----------



## Nicole Queen

DemBoy said:


> Curtis Axel is nowhere close to being one of the best wrestlers in the company, other than that i agree with your post.


Except he is.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

You guys are arguing the merits of having a character with people whose preference is to watch 5'8" guys who look like create-a-wrestlers kick, flip and chain wrestle for 30 minutes. Seems like a waste of time.


----------



## DemBoy

Nicole Queen said:


> Except he is.


Except he isn't. Good wrestler? Yes, one of the best on the entire roster? Nope.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Nicole Queen said:


> Except he is.


He really is not.



Spoiler: People who > Curtis Axel



Adrian Neville
Cesaro
Daniel Bryan
Dean Ambrose
Dolph Ziggler
Finn Bálor
Goldust
Hideo Itami
John Cena
Kalisto
Kevin Owens
Luke Harper
Randy Orton
Rusev
Sami Zayn
Seth Rollins
Sheamus
Tyler Breeze
Tyson Kidd



Axel is good, but I feel like all of these guys are better.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You guys are arguing the merits of having a character with people whose preference is to watch 5'8" guys who look like create-a-wrestlers kick, flip and chain wrestle for 30 minutes. *Seems like a waste of time*.


*I'm sorry, have we met*


----------



## DemBoy

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> You guys are arguing the merits of having a character with people whose preference is to watch 5'8" guys who look like create-a-wrestlers kick, flip and chain wrestle for 30 minutes. Seems like a waste of time.


And arguing with you, a guy that likes 6'5" wrestlers who look like Models or ex-football players with no talent, is a waste of time as well, but here we are.


----------



## Oxidamus

THANOS said:


> Steen has LOADS of character, they don't even have to change a damn thing about him to let that come across. It's hard to show what he's about in a few 30 second vignettes. It seems they're letting him be himself, which is great, because he's a massive character just with his own personality turned up a bit. He's like CM Punk/Mick Foley/HHH, he doesn't really need a character, just a nickname. Punk was the BITW, Foley was the Hardcore Legend, and HHH is the Cerebral Assassin, all of those are just nicknames for guys that if you watched any of their single matches or promos, don't really cement that as 100% a character. They are all basically playing themselves with the volume turned up, as opposed to playing a plumber, model, rockstar, cult leader, zombie, etc.
> 
> All WWE needs to do with Steen is let him be himself and he'll get over immensely and that's what they're doing.


Someone having character =/= having *a* character.

Those guys you listed, like x78 noted, all had actual characters to make it into the company. They didn't come in from the independent scene riding in on their own momentum of who they are, being popular with a major minority of the actual WWE fans (and probably barely a majority of the NXT fans).

There's *nothing wrong with this*, but when you sign literally like six or so guys in just over a year and debut all of them within that time frame it gets excessive.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> You only need a gimmick when you can't get over by being yourself. They're playing up that he's a family man. That's good enough for me since there isn't anybody else doing that at the moment.


You do have a point about getting over. If someone gets over without having a character then good on them, but do we really want to see six guys doing the same thing? "I wrestle because I'm good at it." is literally the character for _more people than just the newcomer independent wrestlers_ like Owens and Balor.

As for him being a family man, all he said was he has a family and he fights to make money. Not really a character, just a fact that applies to what I'd expect to be a good number of WWE performers. Titus has a family, and he pays for them by wrestling, for example. I mean, it's not really a character just saying you make money for them. Maybe if he went more into it with vignettes with a family it'd be a gimmick and an actual character, but it's not.



Keakone said:


> Everyone from the indy's has gotten over fine without a gimmick, why would they change that? Steens vignettes are boring as hell and people are already super excited for his debut, not because he wears gold face paint or is a dead guy or a clown or something but because hes a good wrestler, what the WWE needs more of. GOOD WRESTLERS :lol


They really don't.

I do not like Bray Wyatt but I applaud the fact he went out of his way to get a character and a legitimate gimmick in a world and time where apparently being a great wrestler is all that's needed to make it in pro graps.

We have Bryan, Cesaro, Neville, Zayn, Itami, Balor, soon Owens, and yes, Axel (not on their level but is more than just SOLID in ring). Whose characters are just "I can wrestle".

That's more than enough. Plus, you can argue guys like Kalisto don't have a character, they're just a good wrestler (personally I'd consider being a masked luchadore a bit more of a character / gimmick than "I'M FROM THE INDIES LIKE ME!").



Keakone said:


> hes been "generic indy guy #256" for years and years and been one of the most entertaining wrestlers on the indys. If you havnt seen him before coming to WWE, and he hasnt debut yet, then what are you judging him on? :lol


This may be true but even in the independents there are characters and gimmicks. Steen may not have had much of a character, but he was still around a lot of talent that did. I mean, his main enemy was a white guy with a mask from Mexico.



elhijodelbodallas said:


> It was a 50 second promo and for a 50 second promo I thought it was really good. It presented us his look, his motivations and some of his moves; it had the correct aura for the character he's trying to portray and it was very well shot. That last shot of his shadow on the wall was really cool and made him look more scary and dangerous than he really is. I don't know how it could have been done better.
> 
> Guys like Bo Dallas, Emma and Big E could have easily gotten over on Raw if they had simply done the same thing they did with their characters on NXT, but for some stupid reason I can't comprehend they didn't, so the only guys who do get over are those who are insanely talented and therefore almost indestructible.


No one's saying it's a bad promo really. At least, I'm not. I'm saying it just signifies that all he's going to do is come in and wrestle. No character. No gimmick. Just be one of the handful of independent stars who comes in with momentum for being who they are and develop absolutely no character or gimmick whatsoever past "I'M FROM THE INDIES LIKE ME!".

Guys like Bo Dallas and Big E, and even Emma, got characters and development because they're not Mister Independent Wrestler like Zayn or Owens. The argument is pretty moot.



Anyway, everyone who's arguing against this, are you even understanding that giving a guy like Owens a character or even a subtle gimmick - not something extreme like Bray Wyatt - isn't going to be detrimental to anything, including his wrestling ability, if it's done well (and usually it is)?

It's not like a character or a gimmick that is genuinely subtle and not OTT is going to affect in-ring performances. There's no reason for these guys to adopt some kind of character, or start a little gimmick instead of being typical independent wrestler #x.

Coming in and saying "I am the future" is not a character. It is not a gimmick. It's a veil for the lack thereof, and giving people a reason to dismiss that lack because it fits with the show.


----------



## blackholeson

The Kevin Owens promo was great. I haven't watched a full promo from a WWE talent in years. What is it with people, and gimmicks? Not every star needs a gimmick. Owens has charisma, and presence. That's better than a character because it creates various perspectives from the viewer, and fans. Some guys, or ladies for that matter needs a "gimmick" to survive. Perhaps not only to survive, but maybe due to the fact that they can actually act out the gimmick well. Look at Wyatt. He is a gimmick, but it works. I look at Finn Balor, and think not a gimmick. Yet, his ring presence is sound, and fans like him.


----------



## papercuts_hurt

^In response to the whole "character" thing, can't you really reduce almost anyone's character to "I wrestle because I'm good at it"? You listed a bunch of guys there who have characters who fit that description but what about like Orton or Cena or Brock or the Rock or whoever? Why do they wrestle, because they are rappers or actors or whatever? No, everybody wrestles because they want to prove they are the best wrestler, they say it all the time, that's the point of being in WWE is to win the titles and prove you're the best. A guy like Bray Wyatt who is wrestling because he wants to spread his cult message - that's the exception rather than the rule. I don't have a problem with a bunch of guys whose motivation for wrestling is because they want to prove they are the best wrestler, it only makes sense. They just need to have other aspects to their personality, which most of the guys you mentioned do....


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 tackled that perfectly. Those guys you named actually had gimmicks or at least a legitimate character before they got where they are.

Orton's debut character - the "BLUE CHIPPER (like Rock's) third generation superstar" is basically the same as this independent wrestler "character" these guys have. We're supposed to care because of who they are, not what they do. A guy coming in to WWE with a "character" based on their family lineage or their past ventures as an independent star wouldn't be problematic if there were so many.

But Orton still actually developed a character eventually. A cocky, over the top heel as part of Evolution (this is what sets Kidd apart from the other "good wrestlers" - he has an unusually full of himself attitude, which, is *nothing special* but it still sets him apart), and then the Legend Killer gimmick, which cemented his legacy before his career truly began.



> They just need to have other aspects to their personality, which most of the guys you mentioned do....


This is a character. Most of them don't.

"I am the future" said by: *Finn Balor, Adrian Neville*
"I want to be the best/champion" said by: *Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Hideo Itami, Kevin Owens*
"[insert] is a good wrestler" said themselves or by the commentary team, applicable to: *Finn Balor, Adrian Neville, Sami Zayn, Hideo Itami, Kevin Owens*

What sets these people apart? Their wrestling styles for the most part. It's not enough. Outside of the ring it's their ethnicity by DEFAULT which is stupid. Balor is the only one who has something significant that can actually make him different to the rest and that's the body paint we'll likely not see until he's on the main roster if ever.


----------



## Mr. I

People getting angry that there are in fact, charismatic, well spoken indie wrestlers who can get over just by their own personalities, is hilarious.
You don't need an overt gimmick if you're already getting over on your own. A gimmick is just a way to get over, you know. Not a requirement.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> People getting angry that there are in fact, charismatic, well spoken indie wrestlers who can get over just by their own personalities, is hilarious.
> You don't need an overt gimmick if you're already getting over on your own. A gimmick is just a way to get over, you know. Not a requirement.


No one's angry. You're probably one of the angriest posters in this section :lol.

If Owens is a good speaker, that's great. Zayn's okay, but the rest are not good at talking at all. Itami can barely speak English, and both Balor and Neville are truly bland.

Actively denying or ignoring these guys having no gimmick or character at all being somewhat problematic *due to how many there are* is so close to just being dismissed as blind fanboyism.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> People getting angry that there are in fact, charismatic, well spoken indie wrestlers who can get over just by their own personalities, is hilarious.


Yeah, no. There's a big difference between 'charismatic wrestlers getting over by their own personalities' and guys who come in as big names from the indys and are cheered and hyped in NXT solely because of that.


----------



## Genking48

I gotta say that I like that "I am the future" line, but only for Itami, Bálor & Owens, I think it is a nice reference to all the hype WWE has given them all.










Now if everyone who made their debut did it I too would find it a bit too much, but as far as I remember it is only those three that have said it, and they have a reason to say it. Because WWE said they were the future.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

We've seen two promos from Bálor with a combined total of maybe five sentences, but you've already labeled him bland? Jeez. All you fools clamoring for character, you do realize that character is built over time. There's this thing in all forms of storytelling called "character developement" at least allow them to finish a feud or have a match with enough time to tell a story before we determine if they're "flops" or "bland". Seriously for people who bash creative so heavily, you have no idea how to develop anything.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DemBoy said:


> And arguing with you, a guy that likes 6'5" wrestlers who look like Models or ex-football players with no talent, is a waste of time as well, but here we are.


What are we arguing? Look at my sig I like a variety of different looks and wrestling styles. I just don't exclusively or automatically like bland indy guys just because they're good wrestlers or they have a lot of hype. The WWE is filled with good wrestlers and eventually they all wrestle each other and keep putting on the same matches; the only reason to keep watching is the stories and characters. 

If the entire roster is flippy, kicky guys with no notable traits or motivations other than "being the future" doesn't that have to get boring eventually even for "real wrestling fans"?


----------



## Nicole Queen

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What are we arguing? Look at my sig I like a variety of different looks and wrestling styles. I just don't exclusively or automatically like bland indy guys just because they're good wrestlers or they have a lot of hype. The WWE is filled with good wrestlers and eventually they all wrestle each other and keep putting on the same matches; the only reason to keep watching is the stories and characters.
> 
> If the entire roster is flippy, kicky guys with no notable traits or motivations other than "being the future" doesn't that have to get boring eventually even for "real wrestling fans"?


No. Japan for example has probably the most hardcore fans and entertainment/characters are no big deal there. But if you only watch for "entertainment" then yes you might get bored unless you start getting that "real wrestling" can be and is entertaining; WWE "entertainment" by the way is more repetitive than the matches, cause there are many ways to put on matches even in WWE's limited environmental but the same can't be said about storylines.

People complain about "bland indy midgets" but they would shit the product too even if there were only less than capable performers in the ring with the same character and the same storylines as the guys before him. But you know, "entertainers".


----------



## Oxidamus

SecondCitySmark said:


> We've seen two promos from Bálor with a combined total of maybe five sentences, but you've already labeled him bland? Jeez. All you fools clamoring for character, you do realize that character is built over time. There's this thing in all forms of storytelling called "character developement" at least allow them to finish a feud or have a match with enough time to tell a story before we determine if they're "flops" or "bland". Seriously for people who bash creative so heavily, you have no idea how to develop anything.


The only people that are clamouring are the ones expecting a guy who has already been on the show for a month, had a couple matches and a couple promos (more than guys who actually have gimmicks btw) will get "character development". Everyone knows if you're going to have a character it's either given to you upon debut or when you start to fail.

None of these guys will fail because everyone in the NXT crowd fawns over indie stars for no reason.



Nicole Queen said:


> People complain about "bland indy midgets" but they would shit the product too even if there were only less than capable performers in the ring with the same character and the same storylines as the guys before him. But you know, "entertainers".


Sigh.
Personally I'm not complaining about "bland indie midgets" neither is JeriG.O.A.T.

I'm complaining about the lack of variety and the effort put in to defending that by so-called 'fans'.

It's amazing people still act as if the only alternative to the indie stars with no character is fucking Mojo Rawley.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> No. Japan for example has probably the most hardcore fans and entertainment/characters are no big deal there. But if you only watch for "entertainment" then yes you might get bored unless you start getting that "real wrestling" can be and is entertaining; WWE "entertainment" by the way is more repetitive than the matches, cause there are many ways to put on matches even in WWE's limited environmental but the same can't be said about storylines.
> 
> People complain about "bland indy midgets" but they would shit the product too even if there were only less than capable performers in the ring with the same character and the same storylines as the guys before him. But you know, "entertainers".


*No one wants the same anything because it's repetitive and boring. The Attitude Era had by far the worst wrestling of any era, but it was the most successful because they kept the fans entertained with shenanigans. No one wants to see 3 hours of kicking and armbars. I'll take a roster full of average wrestlers that can put on a good show than a bunch of technical wizards who put me to sleep.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

If you're new to wrestling then I could see how watching "just wrestlers" go at it can still be entertaining but when you've been watching for 25 years and you've seen everything that can be done in a ring "just wrestling" is boring. 

Take Ziggler, the IWC loves his wrestling but I've seen him put on the exact same match at least a hundred times and since I don't like his character I won't watch a Ziggler match unless he's wrestling one of my favorites. 

Watching guys like Zayn and Neville wrestle the same match week after week, Takeover after Takeover is really ruining the product for me. How many more times do you want to see that match?


----------



## The True Believer

Personally, out of all the "boring indie stars", the one that I feel that can get away with just good wrestling and not much of a character is Sami Zayn. I keep reading reports from live shows and every time he faces Adrian Neville, he gets bigger pops than him and that was before Neville started his "heel turn". He's such a likable person and his energy keeps the crowd invested into him. Adrian Neville might run into some issues if he doesn't have a character since the Red Arrow will lose its appeal with overuse and I feel that's the only thing that's going to keep him over. Unless Finn can keep his face paint, I don't think he'll last much longer, either.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Santa Banks said:


> *No one wants the same anything because it's repetitive and boring. The Attitude Era had by far the worst wrestling of any era, but it was the most successful because they kept the fans entertained with shenanigans. No one wants to see 3 hours of kicking and armbars. I'll take a roster full of average wrestlers that can put on a good show than a bunch of technical wizards who put me to sleep.*


Well, I don't mind three hours of kicks 

But I wanted to say that when the entertainment/shenanigans/characters are all the same and use recycled material, that doesn't hold much interest either. Attitude was revolutionary in itself and while many things were pushing the envelope and were interesting to see for the first time, today the limits are too many and there is no real shock value to the product. I'd much rather watch technical wrestling than crap like CinderBella and foreign heel #47824642.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Nicole Queen said:


> Well, I don't mind three hours of kicks
> 
> But I wanted to say that when the entertainment/shenanigans/characters are all the same and use recycled material, that doesn't hold much interest either. Attitude was revolutionary in itself and while many things were pushing the envelope and were interesting to see for the first time, today the limits are too many and there is no real shock value to the product. I'd much rather watch technical wrestling than crap like CinderBella and foreign heel #47824642.


*Oh I agree that WWE's current definition of entertainment is awful, but they're fully capable of putting on an entertaining product and that's all we're asking for.

@Kingpin, Zayn is the best lovable underdog on the show and it works for him, but that doesn't mean we need 3 mediocre clones running around. Steen screams heel to me anyway. He's an in your face asshole and there's no reason to water him down and place him in a suboptimal role to please the small NXT fanbase that wants bland, pandering workhorses.*


----------



## Oxidamus

WWE's current entertainment 'style' isn't bad at all. The interesting thing is it actually being based heavily around actual in-ring wrestling and exciting matches yet people still complain that WWE need "more good wrestlers". :lmao

The problem, as it almost always is, is the booking.


----------



## The True Believer

Santa Banks said:


> *Oh I agree that WWE's current definition of entertainment is awful, but they're fully capable of putting on an entertaining product and that's all we're asking for.
> 
> @Kingpin, Zayn is the best lovable underdog on the show and it works for him, but that doesn't mean we need 3 mediocre clones running around. Steen screams heel to me anyway. He's an in your face asshole and there's no reason to water him down and place him in a suboptimal role to please the small NXT fanbase that wants bland, pandering workhorses.*


Owens should've been a heel, I agree. I liked the first vignette because it just screamed heel to me but the second one killed the hype. Not necessarily because the material was shit we've heard so many times before but because that basically meant that they were going to pigeonhole someone in the "character-less" workhorse role again except this time, it stifles someone that can actually do better rather than preserve someone who couldn't hack it with with more complicated material.


----------



## x78

Fuck, this '"real wrestling" vs Mojo Rawley/Eva Marie/Bella Twins/The Bunny' nonsense is so fucking played out. NOBODY wants to see that shit, we just want to see interesting characters who have more to contribute than simply being one of many good ring workers on the roster.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

Gimmicks and characters get dropped from the great performers anyway.. Could anyone possibly imagine if Shawn Michaels still did the entire "Boy toy" schtick? If Trips was still a blue blood? No and if they did nobody would give a shit about them. Michaels' most successful gimmick was being an immature dickhead. I wonder where that came from. The Rock didn't make it as a "blue chipper" he made it as being the guy who had the most fun with a live audience and a microphone. How'd the Ringmaster work for Austin? Not until they got into the fact that he was a pissed off ******* upset at how he was being utilized and treated by management. Sure, dark gimmicks and comedy characters have passed the test of time, but beyond that the most successful wrestlers have used a caricature of themselves not some gimmick slapped on them by creative. 
Besides the fact, NXT is loaded with characters. Tyler Breeze, Bull Dempsey, the Vaudevillains, etc. 
The fact remains the most over people in NXT (Zayn, Enzo, Cass) aren't playing characters, but caricatures of themselves.


----------



## Oxidamus

SecondCitySmark said:


> Gimmicks and characters get dropped from the great performers anyway..


Yet half the people you named actually had characters, they just changed. :kobe


----------



## SecondCitySmark

BIG TONE'S WELFARE CHRISTMAS said:


> Yet half the people you named actually had characters, they just changed. :kobe


Yes which were dropped in favor of caricatures of their real life personas you ignoramus. unk4


----------



## x78

SecondCitySmark said:


> Gimmicks and characters get dropped from the great performers anyway.. Could anyone possibly imagine if Shawn Michaels still did the entire "Boy toy" schtick? If Trips was still a blue blood? No and if they did nobody would give a shit about them. Michaels' most successful gimmick was being an immature dickhead. I wonder where that came from. The Rock didn't make it as a "blue chipper" he made it as being the guy who had the most fun with a live audience and a microphone. How'd the Ringmaster work for Austin? Not until they got into the fact that he was a pissed off ******* upset at how he was being utilized and treated by management. Sure, dark gimmicks and comedy characters have passed the test of time, but beyond that the most successful wrestlers have used a caricature of themselves not some gimmick slapped on them by creative.
> Besides the fact, NXT is loaded with characters. Tyler Breeze, Bull Dempsey, the Vaudevillains, etc.
> The fact remains the most over people in NXT (Zayn, Enzo, Cass) aren't playing characters, but caricatures of themselves.


So, what's your point? Nobody is asking for a wrestling angler or pizza delivery boy, read the thread.


----------



## SecondCitySmark

x78 said:


> So, what's your point? Nobody is asking for a wrestling angler or pizza delivery boy, read the thread.


Not so much a point, as much as a disagreement with the idea that NXT is overrun with characterless vanilla midgets who can wrestle and the thought process that these guys are flops or will go no where. It's entirely to early to have a serious idea on the performers or the characters they're protraying in NXT.


----------



## Starbuck

Fantastic show this week, I really enjoyed it and I'm beyond pumped for Take Revolution. When Zayn wins the title I swear it's going to be so :trips5, been waiting for this all damn year and the rest of the card is stacked. It's going to be awesome.


----------



## Oxidamus

SecondCitySmark said:


> Yes which were dropped in favor of caricatures of their real life personas you ignoramus. unk4


Except their characters you speak of really aren't caricatures. Rocky isn't a cocky, obnoxious dickhead in real life at all. Not even a tenth of it. That's a *character*. Same with Austin. Guy likes beers and is a Texan, but he's not some careless anti-authority real ******* is he?



SecondCitySmark said:


> the idea that NXT is overrun


Feels like it, but not really.



> with characterless


Yuh...



> vanilla midgets


No.



> who can wrestle


Nothing wrong with this at all. Being a good wrestler isn't reason to not have a character.



> the thought process that these guys are flops or will go no where.


No.



> It's entirely to early to have a serious idea on the performers or the characters they're protraying in NXT.


No.


If you bothered reading the posts you'd actually have noticed I said they probably won't flop because the NXT fans obsess over independent stars. Why? No idea. Most people who talk about NXT that I converse with don't actually watch the independent scene much if at all. Only some of them actually watch NJPW.

Yet people get overly hyped for these guys coming in and defend everything they do like they can't do any wrong.

AGAIN, I have to reiterate that there is *absolutely no hindrance to their wrestling ability to get a subtle character*. Kidd is entertaining as fuck in ring because he's an amazing worker. He's also great outside of the ring because of the character he has.

What is his character? Cocky wrestler, yea, but he has some underlying traits and a background.
What are all these guys? Confident wrestler from the independent scene/another company. Five people with the same character.

It does not fucking translate well when five guys have the same character, especially when one of them does the shtick better than the rest.


P.S. Yet another deluded poster that thinks anyone who doesn't immediately fawn over every aspect of ex-indie stars thinks they're "characterless *vanilla midgets*".
I bet you also like to state Mojo Rawley is the only alternative.
:lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Holy Fuck my Face Off. Kidd and Cesaro taged on Raw?!?!?! Please let it continue.


----------



## blackholeson

SecondCitySmark said:


> Gimmicks and characters get dropped from the great performers anyway.. Could anyone possibly imagine if Shawn Michaels still did the entire "Boy toy" schtick? If Trips was still a blue blood? No and if they did nobody would give a shit about them. Michaels' most successful gimmick was being an immature dickhead. I wonder where that came from. The Rock didn't make it as a "blue chipper" he made it as being the guy who had the most fun with a live audience and a microphone. How'd the Ringmaster work for Austin? Not until they got into the fact that he was a pissed off ******* upset at how he was being utilized and treated by management. Sure, dark gimmicks and comedy characters have passed the test of time, but beyond that the most successful wrestlers have used a caricature of themselves not some gimmick slapped on them by creative.
> Besides the fact, NXT is loaded with characters. Tyler Breeze, Bull Dempsey, the Vaudevillains, etc.
> The fact remains the most over people in NXT (Zayn, Enzo, Cass) aren't playing characters, but caricatures of themselves.


Very well said. Although, I think gimmicks can work, they just have to be toned down, or mature a bit. HBK was still a boy toy, but that just matured into the dick that he was on air, and behind the scenes. Savage was acting, but I wouldn't call it a gimmick as it was a character. I think of The Red Rooster when I think of gimmicks, or The Big Boss Man. Very well said, and I happen to agree with most if not all.


----------



## bme

Owens' latest vignette has me questioning where they're going with him. I think Owens' isn't gonna work well a a babyface under WWE.

We need some character development from Itami, Balor too but he's only been around for month so i'll give them time.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Pretty meh episode this week, which isn't good as a go out show for a r-evolution. 

Charlotte gets a squash over a girl with a far more interesting look than her. Sasha cuts a promo, and Bayley, who is hurt, cuts a promo for Charlotte? Is it a sign they've noticed how bad she is? Sasha jumping bayley, only to be brought to the ring by Charlotte, only to be jumped by becky and finished by Sasha felt booked awkwardly.

The Vaudevillains against THICK was alright, albeit rather short. I hate THICK's music. Generic techno bullshit. 

Bull squashing the guy who I always see but never know the name of was clearly just to push a feud with Baron. Meh.

Baron squashing soldier-boy was even more meh. This guy just can't keep squashing people over and over.

The main event was a decent match. I think they've really cut back on Itami's moveset too much. He's got some great suplexes and other things, I don't know why he hasn't used them yet. He shows a fury when he hypes up that feels real. I like that. He's clearly not just putting it on. And using the question mark kick as a finisher? Fucking genius. Balor's promo was good, but I think people thought it would be longer, and that's why it got such a small reaction.

Neville' promo was decent, but far from great. Zayn's passion felt natural as hell. The guy is a pretty damn good actor. And the way the crowd reacted to the slap really made me think Neville's getting booed like a motherfucker next week.

Overall, 6/10. Balor/Itami, Zayn/Neville, and Vaudevillains= good. Charlotte= annoying as fuck, get the hell off television.


----------



## PoTayToh

Blake and Murphy need a push once a tag team from NXT is called up


----------



## Jerichoholic274

PoTayToh said:


> Blake and Murphy need a push once a tag team from NXT is called up


Agreed, but I think they could use a repackaging when it comes to their look and music. It seems really jumbled.


----------



## Genking48

Did they put in a fake cheer when Itami finished off Breeze? I though a unrealistic loud cheer (or whatever the sound was) suddenly came.


----------



## Waffelz

Yeah^.

Sami fucking Zayn. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's already that time again? Time to get some snacks :hunter. Here's the link for people who want to watch early:

k4qEWmo3AhBIns9w80a *


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Blake and Murphy weren't half bad. New theme music of course, and give them some kind of character.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> Did they put in a fake cheer when Itami finished off Breeze? I though a unrealistic loud cheer (or whatever the sound was) suddenly came.


Sounded like they were trying to drown out the "holy shit" chants following Balor's stomp. Maybe that's why the reports stated that they re-shot the finish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Charlotte vs. Asian Jobber: Holy shit, I poured my cereal and this match was over :heyman5. It's good to see Charlotte being able to move at a fast pace. It's a good sign for her main roster debut that will consist of nothing but squashes and 3 minute matches. I never liked her overuse of rest holds in NXT, so I have no problem with this. It's basically to remind you that she exists before the PPV. That Asian girl was thick though. Is she mixed with Black :aries2? Her breasts were huge.

Sasha Banks Promo:







/ :buried I love how Sasha came out in Charlotte's shirt edited with "Do it Like a BOSS" to mock her. The daddy jokes never get old :booklel. Why the hell did a crippled Bayley come out to cut a promo for Charlotte :kobe? This makes no sense. It seemed like a forced way to get Sasha heat, but oh well, it worked. Sasha kicks the crutch from crippled Bayley and she takes another :lose to the knee. Charlotte finally gets her hands on Sasha, then as expected, Becky shows up as the sacrificial lamb to take an elbow to the face for Sasha to get the Lungblower on Charlotte and stand tall with the Women's title. Great overall segment. Love how they started with the Divas because they're my favorite part of the show.

The Vaudevillains vs. Wesley Blake and Buddy Murphy: Albert continues to call them the VaudevillIANS for the third straight week like an idiot :StephenA. There were a lot of boring rest holds in this match, but I get it. They were trying to wear down Blake's knee. This match pretty much served to make the VV's look strong for their match with the Lucha Dragons. Nothing spectacular. 

Tyler Breeze/William Regal/Tyson Kidd Segment: Marcus Louis got the boot ut. Breeze and Kidd are booked in a match with Itami and Balor. Seems promising.

Bull Dempsey/Baron Corbin Squashathon: Not impressed at all by Dempsey. I like Corbin better. The game of one upsmanship continues, which will likely lead to a match between the two. I expect Corbin to go over because HE HAZ DA LOOK :reigns! Yeah yeah yeah, deal with it.

Breeze and Kidd vs. Balor and Itami: Balor's theme continues to be bad ass, but I imagine his entrance would make more sense if he had the face paint on. It's a little too drawn out and dramatic for his current basic appearance. Didn't like how Balor got his ass kicked for the entire match to hot tag Itami. I feel the roles should've been reversed. Balor is a more hype hot tag and he does everything Itami does plus more. Itami's WWE moveset is just too generic and watered down. Not only that, but if the goal is to put Balor over as the major threat, it's better to have him look dominant, especially considering he cut the post match promo. 

Adrian Neville/Sami Zayn Segment:  Neville comes out looking snazzy while cutting a Big Show esque promo: "I DID IT BECAUSE I HAD TO! DON'T JUDGE ME!" I do like how Neville pointed out that Zayn has no edge and his nice guy gimmick is his Achilles heel. I addressed this 2 weeks ago and I'm glad to see that they've worked it into the feud. Zayn comes out with more fire than I've ever seen from him, lays into Neville, then pimp slaps the shit out of him. It's the week of pimp slaps. First Miz, now Neville. Great way to conclude the show and hype up Takeover 3.

Overall, I'm giving it a 6/10. The Divas segment and closing segment were the high points of the show for me.*


----------



## Phaedra

I can't tell you how excited I am for Steen in the WWE ... they are acknowledging his past career and everything, almost like that will be his angle. I'm impressed and, did I mention excited? lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oh yeah, I forgot about the Steen vignette. This one was really good. It provided some character depth that we were bickering about for the past 3 pages. "They all got called before me, I will fight anyone and everyone." The last vignette was very face and this one was bordering heel. I think it's great if they make Steen a tweener because that'll be the best fit for him: an in your face ass kicker that takes shit from no one :austin. A best friend angle with Zayn could be promising. Let Steen rattle off about being the forgotten one despite being superior in every way to Zayn.*


----------



## Phaedra

I think he's coming to support Zayn, but that vignette had me concerned he's coming to fuck it up for Zayn ... but then it's almost certain Zayn is getting the call up soon. But the ascension are coming soon so Zayn will be in the new year so Zayn will win. I hope he's an ass kicking face too.


edit. OMG SAMI ZAYN!!! just saw that segment, this man is amazing lol, i'd love to see him teaming with Steen again. lol.


----------



## blackholeson

Steen is going to be a star.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Zayn finally showing some fire and edge, bravo


----------



## DGenerationMC

Hideo looked really good this week, probably the best I've seen from him since arriving. It seems like Balor has stole his thunder though.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Dat Steen vignette :banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> Did they put in a fake cheer when Itami finished off Breeze? I though a unrealistic loud cheer (or whatever the sound was) suddenly came.


I just heard it, and WTF was that :lmao


----------



## NormanSmiley

DGenerationMC said:


> Hideo looked really good this week, probably the best I've seen from him since arriving. It seems like Balor has stole his thunder though.


Agreed. Although I think it was a lackluster debut + constant beatdowns at the hands of the Ascension that killed his momentum. He can easily get it back though. Just needs a good showing at the live special.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NormanSmiley said:


> Agreed. Although I think it was a lackluster debut + constant beatdowns at the hands of the Ascension that killed his momentum. He can easily get it back though. Just needs a good showing at the live special.


Yeah, he's had a slow start. I personally think it was lack of intensity (based on his rep) but he's turning things around.

But, Finn has been good right out of the gate and is starting to outshine him, so yeah I hope Hideo has a good showing at the special too.


----------



## x78

Neville is so fucking bad on the mic, Jesus Christ. I feel like I lost brain cells listening to him speak, the guy will get eaten alive on the main roster unless he has a gimmick that requires him to never, ever talk. Zayn was alright and seemed great in comparison to Neville but he reminded me a little of Frank Grimes from The Simpsons if anyone gets that reference, I felt like he was about to run to the back and electrocute himself or something. Excited for these guys to be out of the main event after next week.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Santa Banks said:


> *Charlotte vs. Asian Jobber: Holy shit, I poured my cereal and this match was over :heyman5. It's good to see Charlotte being able to move at a fast pace. It's a good sign for her main roster debut that will consist of nothing but squashes and 3 minute matches. I never liked her overuse of rest holds in NXT, so I have no problem with this. It's basically to remind you that she exists before the PPV. That Asian girl was thick though. Is she mixed with Black :aries2? Her breasts were huge.
> 
> *


*

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mia_Yim

Mia Yim








*


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Neville is so fucking bad on the mic, Jesus Christ. I feel like I lost brain cells listening to him speak, the guy will get eaten alive on the main roster unless he has a gimmick that requires him to never, ever talk. Zayn was alright and seemed great in comparison to Neville but he reminded me a little of Frank Grimes from The Simpsons if anyone gets that reference, I felt like he was about to run to the back and electrocute himself or something. *Excited for these guys to be out of the main event after next week.*


I wouldn't be so confident about that. Neville will still have a rematch clause after Sami wins.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

- Who was the Asian diva? :banderas @ Sasha promo. :mark: probably MOTN at TakeOver.

- still love the vaudevillian stuff. but that match was such a long, boring, squash match.

- Greaves pre-show :mark:

- Tyson Kidd needs to start wearing Christmas sweaters to the ring now.

:zayn promo gave me a chubby

Was going to say the last episode before the PPV was decent, but after that Zayn promo, ain't missing that shit for anything. :mark:


----------



## HOJO

MIA FUCKING YIM :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ah yes, I remember Mia Yim making out with Adam Cole many times.

I swear DJ Hyde made them do it just for his own personal pleasure.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Smarky Smark said:


> en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mia_Yim
> 
> Mia Yim


*After seeing this, she's definitely Blasian, and she can definitely get it :banderas*


----------



## blackholeson

Pair Mia Yim with Hideo, then maybe people will notice he is in NXT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Gonna watch last week's NXT and today's NXT back to back. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

Sasha's promo was pretty terrible. The jokes had me cringing. Shame, as she's a bit of a don.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Corbin's entrance while Dempsey is standing there staring at him was pretty cool.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT diva game is on point. I actually enjoy their matches, promo, storylines and not to mention, they are gorgeous. :banderas


----------



## Mr. I

blackholeson said:


> Pair Mia Yim with Hideo, then maybe people will notice he is in NXT.


Can we stop this forced "Itami isn't over" claim?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ithil said:


> Can we stop this forced "Itami isn't over" claim?


there was hype that was not delivered. im still rooting for him tho.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> there was hype that was not delivered. im still rooting for him tho.


God, I hope Hideo just kills somebody (or seriously injure them) in the ring.


----------



## x78

Itami's debut match sucked but he's been alright since then. It does seem like Balor's introduction has stolen a lot of his thunder though. They desperately need to blow off this Ascension feud at Takeover and move everyone involved onto other things. That's the biggest problem with these Takeover specials, shit can get really drawn out at times, Itami vs Ascension has been going on for almost three months at this point.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Natty tho :fact


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

x78 said:


> Itami's debut match sucked but he's been alright since then. It does seem like Balor's introduction has stolen a lot of his thunder though. They desperately need to blow off this Ascension feud at Takeover and move everyone involved onto other things. That's the biggest problem with these Takeover specials, shit can get really drawn out at times, Itami vs Ascension has been going on for almost three months at this point.


*Agreed. The Ascension should've gotten the boot after Takeover 2 ut. Now Itami has lost all steam and he's being vastly overshadowed by Balor. Separate them into singles IMMEDIATELY after this PPV.*


----------



## Necramonium

- I loved the start of the show, THATS how you make the Diva's and their feuds interesting, you better start watching NXT Vince, goddammit! :vince3

- Not really into these Vaudevillians promo's mocking the Lucha Dragons, but hey, at least they are doing something in this feud while on RAW they do nothing for the tag team division.

- Vaudevillans vs Buddy Murphy and Wesley Blake, laughed my ass off when the Vaudevillians were posing in the ring and every man in the audience did the same. XD But Murphy and Blake have improved allot the last few months, but i still can't stand the Vaudevillians gimmick, it's barely catching on in NXT and i think in WWE main roster i don't see it catching on, but i could be wrong, they might as well catch on immensely.

- Bull Dempsey vs Alias Samson: Got no clue why this was a squash match, Bull has no momentum, no push going on, he is incredibly stale and not interesting at all with his current gimmick. And next to let Corbin squash a guy they did not even bother to announce. And all this for a potential feud between Bull and Corbin, really not a good opponent for Corbin.

- Tyler Breeze, Tyson Kidd vs Hideo Hitami, Finn Balor: I really hope Finn will be wearing his warpaint at the next NXT Takeover R-Evolution because his entire entrance is build around, you can tell with all the camera angles and the choreographed motions he performs during this entrance. Anyone noticed that Tyson no sold the punches that Finn gave him when Finn was on the ground after Tyson was tagged in, thats a big no no in the wrestling world Tyson! :sad: I could not get into this match, they made Balor look incredibly weak by keeping him down too long.


- Coulden't be bothered watching Adrian Neville blabbing along, just skipped through it. Why was this not done on the beginning of the show? Nice angry Zayn though.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Feel like I'm the only one here who actually enjoyed Neville's promo work this week. He keeps outperforming himself from the previous time and I think most of us can notice that.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Sounds like the crowd was doing the Peter Griffin thing when Bayley was holding her knee.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Feel like I'm the only one here who actually enjoyed Neville's promo work this week.


:kobe


Santa Banks said:


> *Adrian Neville/Sami Zayn Segment:  Neville comes out looking snazzy while cutting a Big Show esque promo: "I DID IT BECAUSE I HAD TO! DON'T JUDGE ME!" I do like how Neville pointed out that Zayn has no edge and his nice guy gimmick is his Achilles heel. I addressed this 2 weeks ago and I'm glad to see that they've worked it into the feud.
> 
> Overall, I'm giving it a 6/10. The Divas segment and closing segment were the high points of the show for me.*





Sarcasm1 said:


> Sounds like the crowd was doing the Peter Griffin thing when Bayley was holding her knee.


----------



## x78

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Feel like I'm the only one here who actually enjoyed Neville's promo work this week. He keeps outperforming himself from the previous time and I think most of us can notice that.


If a snail goes a little faster than last time it's still a snail.


----------



## obby

omg guise zayn still can't talk. wut a jobbir.

So fucking psyched for next week. Gonna be tons better than F4W no doubt.

Laughed at the "daddy's diamonds" comment. Something tells me 100% of the diamonds Ric Flair has ever owned are now located in pawn shops across the world.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Santa Banks said:


> :kobe


Yeah, I know. :maddox


----------



## Shenroe

x78 said:


> If a snail goes a little faster than last time it's still a snail.


:maury


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Bayley owning Sasha on the mic :banderas


----------



## obby

The NXT crowd did the PTTTHHHH AHHHHH thing two times tonight. Unacceptable.


----------



## Not Lying

Lol no one knows Mia Yim now...let her debut in NXT and 6 months later you'll get people saying " I've been following her entire career *cough many Paige fans cough* "


----------



## cavs25

"That better not be cat fur" :fact


----------



## ozzyanson

That was the second weak episode in a row. Beginning was OK. Could have made much more of the match between Charlotte and Mia Yim. Mia looks NXT-ready now but the match kinda went thru the motions, mechanical ending and it was clear they were just setting up Sasha's promo. Decent promo.

Middle was poor. Creative are have fallen in love with their Vaudevillains creation and are pushing it too far. Promo overshadowed what could have been an awesome match as each one of those guys is very good.

The squashes were the low point. Dempsey's match had some action but not enough to add anything to his credibility. Corbin's was totally meaningless.
His jobber didn't know what to do, walked towards Corbin and first move was the End of Days. If anything, it just made Corbin look bad.

End was OK. Itami, Breeze, Balor and Kidd are all good or great wrestlers who did their job but I didn't get what the point of the match was. Didn't fit in with any storyline. Creative have a problem in having 7 main eventers (Itami, Kidd, Balor, Zayn, Neville, Konnor, Viktor) but only 1 main event. They only made the problem worse by bringing Konnor and Viktor into the mix. 

NXT has an awesome card and Balor and Itami could have spent a few months building up their characters by doing anything from squashing Gable, thru longer matches with Dillinger & Jordan to Parker and Crowe. All of these guys would make them look good, let the Zayn/Neville story play out while we wait for the inevitable clash between Balor and Itami.

Right now, they're throwing all of them at the main event and confusing the whole story. After R Evolution, they need to clear up the plot


----------



## Vlad Balashov

Although Charlotte's match wasn't that great, we still got a good promo in my opinion from Sasha Banks. She is an amazing performer. Wesley Blake and Buddy Murphy getting more screen time is awesome. Buddy got to show off a bit in that tag match. They have a unique look, and movesets. I am waiting for when they pull the trigger on those two. I am glad the Vaudevillains are doing more in the ring besides the fireman's roll and swanton. The uppercut/neckbreaker combo is a great move. Their match was decent in my opinion. Much better than Jordan and Dillinger vs. Lucha Dragons from last week. I am glad Hideo is recovering well from his debut. I really hope he gets a good singles feud after R Evolution, but the only problem is his weakness in english is going to make promos difficult for him. Now this dominant power feud between Corbin and Dempsey is entertaining. I love how the crowd counts how long the matches are. I am just waiting for these 2 to collide. I think R Evolution could be too soon, but we'll see. I wonder if Bull can actually take the End of Days, or will this cause Corbin to have a new finisher. Either way, I look forward to the future collisions. This slow burning feud is doing the job.


----------



## paqman

I was in tears at the Peter Griffin knee selling stuff. NXT has the best crowd in wrestling.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Meri Kurisumasu said:


> Did they put in a fake cheer when Itami finished off Breeze? I though a unrealistic loud cheer (or whatever the sound was) suddenly came.


Was just going to post about this lmao.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DisturbedOne98 said:


> Was just going to post about this lmao.


yes i noticed this too it sounded so weird


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> yes i noticed this too it sounded so weird


I thought they did that cover up the "Holy Shit" chants from Balor's Diving Foot Stomp.


----------



## bme

- Didn't care for the Divas stuff
- Liked Blake/Murphy's match with Lucha Dragons but didn't like this match. Hopefully they become a top team with the Ascension leaving.
- Don't care about Dempsey or Corbin until he has an actual match.
- Kidd,Breeze/Itami,Balor was ok. Balor's entrace screams facepaint and Itami needs to find a finisher.
- Really enjoyed the Neville/Zayn segment. Neville's improving on the mic and awesome to see Zayn showing some fire.

Looking forward to everything at R-Evolution except the woman's match as I've never enjoyed Banks' work. Maybe she'll shock me next week.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Zayn went full Foley and topped it off with a bit of Ambrose...

:nice


----------



## Oxidamus

Skipping this week discussion for a moment because I've not seen it quite yet (just Sasha WRECKING Charlotte :mark...


I know a couple people here made some posts on matches new NXT fans should go back and watch. Does anyone have these lists? There were at least 20, iirc. Sorry I can't remember who did.


----------



## TheBigMatty

After seeing steens promo and Finn balor's promo at the end of his match. Does anyone else think that Finn will bring out Owens during his and hideos match against the acsension?


----------



## NastyYaffa

BIG TONE'S WELFARE CHRISTMAS said:


> Skipping this week discussion for a moment because I've not seen it quite yet (just Sasha WRECKING Charlotte :mark...
> 
> 
> I know a couple people here made some posts on matches new NXT fans should go back and watch. Does anyone have these lists? There were at least 20, iirc. Sorry I can't remember who did.


Well, here are some of my personal favorite matches in NXT history:

*Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT ArRival
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville vs. Tyler Breeze vs. Tyson Kidd - NXT Takeover: Fatal 4-Way
Sami Zayn vs. Cesaro - NXT 08/22/13
Sami Zayn vs. Jack Swagger - NXT 09/04/13
Sami Zayn vs. Adrian Neville - NXT 11/27/13
Sami Zayn vs. Bo Dallas - NXT 10/16/13
William Regal vs. Kassius Ohno - NXT 04/10/13
William Regal vs. Cesaro - NXT 12/25/13
Paige vs. Emma - NXT ArRival
Paige vs. Emma - NXT 07/25/13
Paige vs. Natalya - NXT 12/04/13*

:zayn4 <- Mr. NXT.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Sami Zayn is turning into the perfect full package, one step after another.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on the show this week: 

- Charlotte made quick work of Mia Yim and then had some words with Sasha. I do like Sasah as a bitchy heel and this was a nice last stop before their title match next week. It looks like it will be Sasha winning the title and then eventually doing Sasha Vs. Bayley for the belt sometime in 2015. I loved Charlotte dragging her down to the ring yelling "Get me a ref". I don't know why, but that was just cool. 

- Another Vaudevillains silent movie training vignette. I'm sorry, but these are fucking funny. I don't care what anybody says! I almost shit my pants laughing when Gotch was doing the lion tamer bit. 

- Vaudevillains Vs. Blake & Murphy was a nice match to give the Vaudevillains one more win before their big tag title match next week. It is nice that NXT actually takes the time to add credibility to champions and challengers by actually, you know, winning matches consistently. On Raw, they will typically win non title matches for a week or two and that will make them number one contenders and somehow backstage jumps or interfering in matches will somehow warrant a title shot too. NXT actually makes some kind of sense, which is nice. Oh and Blake & Murphy once again continue to show promise as a budding team. 

- The backstage segment with Regal/Breeze/Kidd to set up the tag team match was a bit rushed & convenient. You know? If they had just made the match, I wouldn't have questioned. 

- Dempsey/Corbin dueling squash off. LOVE IT! I am really interested in seeing what they do with these two when they have their match. 

- Kevin Owens = Loved this vignette. It was great to have them acknowledge his past with the other NXT stars. 

- Itami/Balor Vs. Breeze/Kidd = Another nice tag team match involving Itami & Balor. Good fast paced athletic action from bell to bell and they were working with two guys that complimented them perfectly. Itami & Balor Vs. The Ascension is going to be one of the big spotlight matches next week and I hope they are able to deliver because this feud has been great. 

- Zayn & Neville's faceoff was really good. I actually don't know who is going to win next week. They could either A) Have Zayn win and give us the big feel good one or B) Have Neville cheat to win and put the heat on him for ending Zayn's NXT career and continue on from there. Either option works, so it'll be interesting to see what they go with. I love Neville showing some more doucheyness and Zayn showing some more fire and anger. I think next week's match is going to be great! 

Nice show as the final roadblock to NXT Takeover: R-Evolution. I can't wait for that show!


----------



## Gretchen

I need to start watching NXT more regularly. I love what I see every time I put it on.

Aside from Zayn being one of the absolute best the WWE has to offer right now, I've got to remark that Neville's really grown on me. Granted that means nothing since it's over the course of far fewer shows than most of you have watched (lots missed in between) but I think this guy can be a solid upper midcarder if used correctly. Hopefully he keeps his theme too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> I need to start watching NXT more regularly. I love what I see every time I put it on.
> 
> Aside from Zayn being one of the absolute best the WWE has to offer right now, I've got to remark that Neville's really grown on me. Granted that means nothing since it's over the course of far fewer shows than most of you have watched (lots missed in between) but I think this guy can be a solid upper midcarder if used correctly. Hopefully he keeps his theme too.


*Neville has made drastic improvements in his speaking ability. I'm impressed. Still needs a character though. Seems like a boring version of the Big Show. "Ya think I wanted to pull the referee outta the ring? Well, I did it because I had ta!"*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Santa Banks said:


> *Neville has made drastic improvements in his speaking ability. I'm impressed. Still needs a character though. Seems like a boring version of the Big Show. "Ya think I wanted to pull the referee outta the ring? Well, I did it because I had ta!"*


Well, they're going to make him Mighty Mouse, so your request will be fulfilled. :draper2 :vince5


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Well, they're going to make him Mighty Mouse, so your request will be fulfilled. :draper2 :vince5



















:jordan5


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Please keep Bálor off the mic and while we're at it trim about 45 seconds off that long ass entrance; he's not Undertaker at Wrestlemania


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Please keep Bálor off the mic and while we're at it trim about 45 seconds off that long ass entrance; he's not Undertaker at Wrestlemania


*LOL, it's clearly practice for his dramatic body paint/lightup jacket entrance man.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Delbusto1 GOATing again, epic hype promo.


----------



## Oxidamus

Balor definitely should cut the entrance down. Even if he comes out with body paint and shit it's way too long. He's maybe headlining NXT but when he gets called up (I'm still expecting a relatively quick one) he's going to be nowhere near the top of the card. Not even the top guys get as long as he gets for their entrances on the main roster.
:shrug


----------



## THANOS

Festivitron said:


> Balor definitely should cut the entrance down. Even if he comes out with body paint and shit it's way too long. He's maybe headlining NXT but when he gets called up (I'm still expecting a relatively quick one) he's going to be nowhere near the top of the card. Not even the top guys get as long as he gets for their entrances on the main roster.
> :shrug


To be honest, the NXT ramp is nowhere as long as the WWE main roster ramps, so it may be much easier to time once he's called up. That, and the WWE tend to add a lot of sizzle to the entrances of guys who need it, like Wyatt, when they are called up! I wouldn't be surprised if the same happens to Balor when he's called up!


----------



## Oxidamus

I definitely agree we need more unique entrances but that doesn't mean more that take 2+ minutes on a short ramp. If he does the entrance on the main roster it'll take a bit longer than it does now. It's a good PPV entrance, but not a good weekly entrance.


----------



## Insomnia

I wonder what kind of paint design will Bálor come out with? The Black Dove or something mixed up like in the pic with Owens?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Santa Banks said:


> *LOL, it's clearly practice for his dramatic body paint/lightup jacket entrance man.*


I don't see how a light up jacket or body paint makes his entrance any shorter; even Randy Orton is like "wrap that shit up, bruh"


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*
What a masterpiece :banderas*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I don't see how a light up jacket or body paint makes his entrance any shorter; even Randy Orton is like "wrap that shit up, bruh"


*I mean the entrance is catered to having those accessories on, but when he's on weekly tapings looking bland as white bread, there's no point.*


----------



## Delbusto

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Please keep Bálor off the mic and while we're at it trim about 45 seconds off that long ass entrance; he's not Undertaker at Wrestlemania


I agree about the mic part. Bálor has a certain aura around him, he just feels like a big deal in my opinion, but for me it only works as long as he doesn't speak often. Admittedly I'm basing that off of very few videos I've seen of his promos/interviews though.


----------



## Peter_Sellers

Man, I have really grown to love Sami Zayn - he's Steamboat meets Foley ("you don't end anything! I end you!") with a hint of Daniel Bryan. I'm really high on this guy. I'm excited about a lot of NXT talent I really hope they can make the difference on the main roster. I saved NXT to wash the taste of RAw out my mouth.


----------



## chargebeam

Two days before the match of the year :mark:


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Buddy Murphy needs to get a haircut, change his attire, get rid of the Buddy name and become a singles wrestler. The guy is great and has potential to be a NXT main-eventer.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

DamonSalvatore90 said:


> Not funny dude,keep your shitty,insensitive jokes for yourself next time please !


I fucking lawled in real life. Tragedy + time = comedy. Chill out, we've mourned the King of Harts long enough.


----------



## NastyYaffa

chargebeam said:


> Two days before the match of the year :mark:


Will be hard to top Bryan/HHH, Shield/Wyatt's and Cesaro/Zayn. I can definitely see it making the top-10, tho.


----------



## L.I.O.

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Buddy Murphy needs to get a haircut, change his attire, get rid of the Buddy name and become a singles wrestler. The guy is great and has potential to be a NXT main-eventer.


I actually dig Murphy's attire. Makes him stand out from the rest. Do agree though, that Buddy is an awful name.


----------



## TheFightingFowl

aw man no way did that get deleted. No fun

OT: can anyone else really NOT watch raw after getting used to the quality of NXT?


----------



## Peter_Sellers

nothing needs to change with BaM they're my favorite tag team in wrestling today, I love their attire, they look like an actual team. Buddy can add some knife edge chops to his offense though.


----------



## Geeee

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Buddy Murphy needs to get a haircut, change his attire, get rid of the Buddy name and become a singles wrestler. The guy is great and has potential to be a NXT main-eventer.


I agree. He's probably the best in-ring worker on the show that wasn't a former big name indy guy.


----------



## Oxidamus

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Buddy Murphy needs to get a haircut, change his attire, get rid of the Buddy name and become a singles wrestler. The guy is great and has potential to be a NXT main-eventer.


Haircut? Nah.
Attire? Depends on the alternative.
Name? Would be nice.

Nothing's gonna hold him back. :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16

I think I need to start watching NXT full time, only been to catch sporadic segments (mostly all the Divas matches and promos that I purposely look for) since I got back into wrestling since I don't have the Network; but I am sure I could easily find episodes on a streaming site somewhere.


----------



## blackholeson

Yes, Buddy Murphy is special. His work in the ring is awesome, and he has charisma. I love his look right now, but I think the overall look can mature at some point. His look right now makes sense, and I think the future is bright for him.


----------



## Geeee

Festivitron said:


> I definitely agree we need more unique entrances but that doesn't mean more that take 2+ minutes on a short ramp. If he does the entrance on the main roster it'll take a bit longer than it does now. It's a good PPV entrance, but not a good weekly entrance.


it would probably take the same amount of time because he times it with his entrance music.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Don't know if anybody knew about this but I think it'll be featured on Dec. 19 on the RTÉ channel for our Irish friends. "Smack 'Em Up" it's called and it covers Devitt's/Balor's last tour in Japan.

Should be awesome.


----------



## NastyYaffa

DGenerationMC said:


> Don't know if anybody knew about this but I think it'll be featured on Dec. 19 on the RTÉ channel for our Irish friends. "Smack 'Em Up" it's called and it covers Devitt's/Balor's last tour in Japan.
> 
> Should be awesome.


Looks pretty sick!


----------



## Necramonium

TheFightingFowl said:


> aw man no way did that get deleted. No fun
> 
> OT: can anyone else really NOT watch raw after getting used to the quality of NXT?


Watchign Raw after NXT is like getting a handjob after a blowjob. :evil


----------



## RiverFenix

Doesn't help Murphy that being it's December the movie "Elf" is practically on every night one one channel or another. Difficult to be a hardman when first thing people envision when hearing your name is a oversized comedic elf. 

He should adopt a nickname - like Rampage Murphy or something.


----------



## Geeee

Necramonium said:


> Watchign Raw after NXT is like getting a 3 hour handjob after a blowjob. :evil


*So much chafing*


----------



## FnPhenomenal

Just watched the first episode after NXT Takeover, let me just say that Kevin Owens...







has had two perfect matches now.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Pretty damn good show this week.

The opening with the re-cap was simple, but better than any of RAW's.


Neville's promo was his best mic work I've ever seen. He's still a bit awakward, but he's come along a hell of a long way. Owens, while he spoke less, got his point across.

Bayley/Becky was good match. Both are great int he ring. I love how Bayley's character has grown from the shy little sweetheart to the confident young woman who can hang with the top girls. Becky has impressed me more and more. bloody gorgeous too.

Bull's match sucked. Corbin's match sucked. Their altercation was the most interesting part of their entire two match segment.

Charlotte is bloody horrible on the mic. Not a shred of personality at all.

Props to the G's for their incredible 7 days of christmas rendition. Match was meh, but I like how Enzo is the little up start whose bark is worse than his bite. Ascension's promo was decent too. Sweet Jesus Carmella is fine.

Main event was damn good. It really showcased Owens' skills better than the R-evolution match. His shit talking is great. rather slow, methodical match that picked up as it went on and painted Owens as a real threat. The crowd got firmly behind Neville, which showed that they really weren't against him during the Zayn feud, just that they liked Zayn better.
Owens elevated ddt was fucking brutal. Neville's sell made it so much worse. The german suplex out of nowhere was sweet to. 
The apron powerbomb should be built as something truly destructive. It looks violent and when sold right makes you cringe.

Overall? 8/10. A great diva's match, excellent promo by the G's, and I might be willing to the main event 4 stars. There were some downfalls, the squash matches, Charlotte's godawful promo. But the good outweighed the bad by a pretty wide margin.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

People in the UK...

When/where can I watch the latest NXT shows weekly?


----------



## Bullydully

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> People in the UK...
> 
> When/where can I watch the latest NXT shows weekly?


It's on sky sports tonight at 12AM.


----------



## THANOS

You're welcome


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Thank you Thanos! Time to pour a bowl of Fruity Pebbles and get down to business :hunter

Adrian Neville/Kevin Owens Promo: The man who gravity forgot (soon to be the man who everyone forgot after his imminent main roster gimmick) comes out to "THANK YOU NEVILLE!" chants as someone from the peanut gallery asks "Weren't you just booing him last night :aries2?" Neville admits defeat, Owens comes out, Neville shames Owens, and the crowd joins in with "SHAME ON YOU" chants. Owens proceeds to say his opinion doesn't matter and he only cares about fighting Zayn. Very good segment that effectively made Neville a fan favorite again and solidified Steen's heel turn.

Becky Lynch Backstage Segment: I'm eating Fruity Pebbles but I felt like I was watching a Lucky Charms commercial fella :sheamus. Despite her thick accent, Becky is getting much better with enunciating her words. She reconfirms that being a goody two shoes will get her nowhere and Sasha is her guiding light. 

Becky vs. Bayley: The crowd was in full support of Bayley as she dominated the entire match and Becky failed to damage the knee throughout. I don't agree with this for two reasons: 1. Becky is the heel and Bayley looked like the aggressor. 2. Bayley's knee injury should've hindered her performance. This match did nothing to raise her stock with me, but Becky closes it out with a 4 L̶e̶a̶f̶ Leg(Really :kobe8) Clover as Bayley immediately taps.

Vaudevillains/William Regal Backstage Segment: The Vaudevillains alert Regal that the illegal man got pinned and they want their rematch. Regal grants their request, but says it'll have to wait until another time because the show is booked up. This is good for storyline and a good way to justify a rematch.

Dempsey/Corbin Squashfest: They both squash randoms, then Corbin confronts Dempsey on the stage and pushes him, then runs away. Corbin stands his ground and stares lovingly into the eyes of the women in attendance.

Enzo and Big Cass vs. The Ascension: :mark: Enzo and Cass sing their own version of 12 Days of Christmas and call out The Ascension. (Why are they still here :kobe?) Cass starts the match off strong, then Enzo tags himself in in an attempt to impress Carmella, gets no sold, and takes the :lose. The Ascension cut a promo calling out Itami and Balor again :StephenA. Just leave already ut.

Neville vs. Owens: Owens teases the chickenshit heel gimmick to bait Neville outside of the ring for a dirty beating. The crowd firmly gets behind Neville because Owens is so damn good at being a heel. His trash talking in between matches is just great. I knew I'd like this guy :banderas. A long match ends in a double countout and the crowd is not happy. Owens angrily powerbombs Neville into the ring apron like he did to Zayn to close out the show.


Good show overall, but no Sasha :grande. I'll give it an 8/10.*


----------



## Phaedra

O_O not to spoil anything but i'm pretty sure Owens just killed Neville lol O___O 

and the realest guys promo was a fucking riot. thank you NXT.


----------



## HBK 3:16

I'll get around to watching today's episode later tonight.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Not sure if I should watch this or wait. This is the international version and is about 10 minutes shorter than the US edition.

I guess I'll watch it anyway. Arigatou Thanos san.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome main event between Owens & Neville. Owens is gonna be a star.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Another short Becky Lynch match? :fuckthis

When are they ever going to give her some real ring time to show what she's capable of?


----------



## Lazyking

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Another short Becky Lynch match? :fuckthis
> 
> When are they ever going to give her some real ring time to show what she's capable of?


When she's one of the main divas? Right now she's the second heel behind the Bo$$. She needs to turn face when Charlotte leaves for the main roster.


----------



## Bearodactyl

As I mostly agree with what has already been said, let me just quickly add that I really like Lynch's choice for theme and attire.

Also I find myself strangely invested in the Enzo & co storyline. There's just so many ways this could get fucked up, and if it was RAW I'm sure they'd easily find a way.. but this is NXT. So will they actually do this right? I honestly can't wait to find out


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Thank god for Owens. I was really missing fat sloppy violent brawlers in my wrestling. Nice match between him and Neville.

I don't understand why they treat Enzo as such a joke. Even Santino got some offense in and people sold for him. I guess they're trying to humble him for being so popular. I really hope they have some long term plan for him because he has the golden touch and makes everybody around him better. He's an invaluable performer who may very well turn out to be the biggest star out of all the current guys in NXT.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Watch Tyler Breeze botch drinking 12:10

Anyway, KO is awesome and one of the best things to happen to the WWE all year. He definitely plays the heel role well


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for tonight show


----------



## jcmmnx

Another great NXT show with the women's match and the Owens/Neville match being really damn good.


----------



## Mark Adams

BaROCK Obama said:


> Watch Tyler Breeze botch drinking 12:10
> 
> Anyway, KO is awesome and one of the best things to happen to the WWE all year. He definitely plays the heel role well


Steen is awesome, I hope they don't keep him in NXT for too long


----------



## Mox Girl

Pretty good ep this week, coming off the special.

- Good work on that opening promo getting the fans back on Adrian Neville's side, I liked his mic work here. Good way to set up the main event too!

- I don't like Becky Lynch, she just annoys me for some reason. I don't think her accent is that thick though. The match was alright, I love Bayley's plucky underdog character.

- LOL William Regal during that Vaudevillains segment :lol

- I'm intrigued by the whole Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey situation. I'm becoming a Baron Corbin fan, there's something about him! I love his imposing, intense nature.

- YAY Enzo & Big Cass!! Always love seeing them. LMAO their Christmas song :lol Carmella fit better with them this week, she toned down her attitude a bit. LOL Cass's reaction when Enzo tagged himself in haha. But the match was way too short!

- I like that the fans are playing along with Kevin Owens' heel turn, they were cheering him during his debut last week but they're booing him now, good job.

- Really good main event, though the beatdown on Adrian went on a bit long IMO. Owens' move off the top rope was really cool. I totally went off Adrian during the leadup to his match with Sami Zayn, but he's won me over again. I think it's good that the match ended by count-out, they didn't want to have either guy lose. Nice touch of Owens doing the same move to Adrian that he did to Sami, it looks nasty.

BTW I like Corey Graves on commentary, but he needs to learn how to love Enzo & Cass :lol


----------



## Mr. I

Becky Lynch has got it, no doubt.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Great follow up to NXT special. The opening seg was well delivered. Glad they are selling the ending with Zayn, because that was indeed a nasty spot.

Loving Becky

Enzo's promo was hilarious. The Ascension's post promo was nice too.

Corbin and Bull can ut 

The ME was :zayn3 That DDT spot had me :surprise::surprise::surprise: :done :wall 

Owen's might not be at 100 percent with that nose, seems like he's a bit limited/protective of it atm, not sure. But his pacing in the match was nice. 

:clap great show imo, and as usual, got the job done in just 1 hour. :wall


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Am I the only one that fucking hates Tyler Breeze? He's a good worker, but I fucking hate him for some reason, maybe he's doing his job as a heel.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

TakeMyGun said:


> Am I the only one that fucking hates Tyler Breeze? He's a good worker, but I fucking hate him for some reason, *maybe he's doing his job as a heel.*


:lel I don't know what to say.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BOOKING NXT? YOU CANT TEACH THAT! :enzo


----------



## Jammy

Awesome show, Owens was completely heeling it up on the M.E, classic work.


----------



## TheManof1000post

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Thank god for Owens. I was really missing fat sloppy violent brawlers in my wrestling. Nice match between him and Neville.
> 
> I don't understand why they treat Enzo as such a joke. Even Santino got some offense in and people sold for him. *I guess they're trying to humble him for being so popular.* I really hope they have some long term plan for him because he has the golden touch and makes everybody around him better. He's an invaluable performer who may very well turn out to be the biggest star out of all the current guys in NXT.


you know the wwe is fucked up when somebody gets popular and fans think to themselves "ah man he's screwed"


----------



## RiverFenix

The elevated DDT spot sell by Neville was bloody glorious.


----------



## goldigga

Neville can sell a DDT, jeezus!


----------



## mezomi

Another amazing show top to bottom. NXT is simply amazing.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Maybe it's because Enzo isn't much of a good worker? Haven't really seen him put on something all that good in the ring yet. But he's a great entertainer thou.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Pretty good NXT, considering it's following Revolution too.

Enzo and Cass made the episode imo. Carmell is hot as hell; where did she learn that? That christmas carol was good shit; I think I like Cass more than Enzo. 

Great Main Event :banderas Not even upset about the countout.

Really wish they'd have more developmental referees, not a 20+ year vet. Sort of defeats the purpose.



Leon Knuckles said:


> BOOKING NXT? YOU CANT TEACH THAT! :enzo


:lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16

Just finished watching the show, solid all around; especially the main event between Owens and Neville. 

Bayley and Becky also had a nice little match, liking Becky the more and more I see of her; and I still think Bayley is a great in ring worker even if I absolutely hate her character.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

goldigga said:


> Neville can sell a DDT, jeezus!


hell yes he can i was like







when sold that


----------



## izzie

:surprise::surprise::surprise:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I often try and keep my hopes in check about Neville's main roster success, with his height and his nationality. And that high flyers typically haven't done well. Evan Bourne and Justin Gabriel come to mind.

But in the back of my mind, something tells me "Bourne and Gabriel aren't on his level, he's going to be a star. He's too much of a freak of nature not to be, and a better talker than either of them."

We shall see.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

HBK 3:16 said:


> Just finished watching the show, solid all around; especially the main event between Owens and Neville.
> 
> Bayley and Becky also had a nice little match, liking Becky the more and more I see of her; and I still think Bayley is a great in ring worker even if I absolutely hate her character.


What's wrong with bayley's character? It's legit one of the best played characters in wwe right now.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Jerichoholic274 said:


> What's wrong with bayley's character? It's legit one of the best played characters in wwe right now.


I never said it wasn't a "bad" character per say, Bayley plays it perfectly to a tee; I just find it a bit overtly childish and babyface cutesy like and I have always hated gimmicks like that with a passion. I just can't stand the cringeworthy cuteness, nothing against her mind you; just how I feel.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I often try and keep my hopes in check about Neville's main roster success, with his height and his nationality. And that high flyers typically haven't done well. Evan Bourne and Justin Gabriel come to mind.
> 
> But in the back of my mind, something tells me "Bourne and Gabriel aren't on his level, he's going to be a star. He's too much of a freak of nature not to be, and a better talker than either of them."
> 
> We shall see.


Bourne I can understand, but Gabriel actually cut a rather decent, albeit short, promo when Balor did his debut promo.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

you think randy orton is going to pull a cena and tell kevin not to use that top rope ddt because its similar to his in between ropes ddt?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

izzie said:


> :surprise::surprise::surprise:


:eagle I was scared...somebody hold me.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Are they teasing a Big Cass and Enzo split already?! Who's writing this Vince and Creative?


----------



## Kronke

CruelAngel77 said:


> Are they teasing a Big Cass and Enzo split already?! Who's writing this Vince and Creative?


They better not. No reason they shouldn't be the next tag champs. Charisma through the roof + Carmella is BANGIN'.


----------



## NikkiSixx

Kronke said:


> They better not. No reason they shouldn't be the next tag champs. Charisma through the roof + Carmella is BANGIN'.


I honestly see it being a tease and the boys eventually kicking Carmella to the curb.

Ah, the feeling of having faith in the creative direction of a WWE product. It's so nice to have at least when it comes to NXT.


----------



## obby

- I thought they were just going to feed Neville to Steen. Glad it went down the way it did.

- For the first time in history, an NXT diva has cut a good promo. Thus, Becky Lynch is automatically my new favourite. Plus her new theme is (Y)

- Balor in the opening signature but not Itami. Typical racist WWE.

- I really hope they aren't doing an Enzo Cass breakup. That would be horrid.

- Where's Tyson, though? Motherfucker hasn't been on the show in like a month. I want to see him on Steen's side in this here feud. Fact.


----------



## obby

Also Zayn out for at least four weeks. That's a bitter pill to swallow :/

Shit, forgot to mention Graves. He was on fire tonight. Interesting that he's a heel. Maybe they realized how awful Riley was at heel commentary and turned him.


----------



## Jammy

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I often try and keep my hopes in check about Neville's main roster success, with his height and his nationality. And that high flyers typically haven't done well. Evan Bourne and Justin Gabriel come to mind.
> 
> But in the back of my mind, something tells me "Bourne and Gabriel aren't on his level, he's going to be a star. He's too much of a freak of nature not to be, and a better talker than either of them."
> 
> We shall see.


Did you post the same thing on Reddit? I remember reading something word for word on the DDT thread.


----------



## Allur

Jesus Christ if they actually go through with the Enzo/Cass split. They *need *to debut together on the main roster. Just have them toss Carmella (or, Carmella toss them) and move on.


----------



## Lazyking

Matt Hardy's xmas package said:


> Jesus Christ if they actually go through with the Enzo/Cass split. They *need *to debut together on the main roster. Just have them toss Carmella (or, Carmella toss them) and move on.


Seems more obvious that they tease the split but Carmellla turns on them. She's the heel in the group and acts like it. Enzo is in love and she ain't buying lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Baron Corbin has one of the greatest theme songs ever. Guy has a lot of potential.


----------



## NasJayz

izzie said:


> :surprise::surprise::surprise:


Dat DDT

>


----------



## Allur

Lazyking said:


> Seems more obvious that they tease the split but Carmellla turns on them. She's the heel in the group and acts like it. Enzo is in love and she ain't buying lol.


I fear they might have Cass turn heel with Carmella instead of staying with Enzo, though.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Think it'll just be Carmella turning on them both. Big Cass and Enzo gotta stay together for life and whoever writes NXT should be smart enough to know that.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I was seriously worried when Owens spiked Neville like that. Otherwise the main event was excellent and the finish to it was understandable.

Will be interesting to see how this story unfolds once Zayn returns.

Solid episode this week.


----------



## Lazyking

As much as I'm liking this Owens stuff, I know nothing will be resolved until the next special. I wish NXT could at least go live every week. Yes, less talent would rotate on, but I feel like storylines would have more of a sense of urgency. Not saying I want things rushed.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Jammy said:


> Did you post the same thing on Reddit? I remember reading something word for word on the DDT thread.


Indeed.


----------



## Jhunt

Neville sold that DDT like a boss.
Does anyone know what happened to Tyler Breeze ?


----------



## Mr. I

Lazyking said:


> As much as I'm liking this Owens stuff, I know nothing will be resolved until the next special. I wish NXT could at least go live every week. Yes, less talent would rotate on, but I feel like storylines would have more of a sense of urgency. Not saying I want things rushed.


Actually that's kind of exactly what you're saying.


----------



## x78

Becky Lynch still isn't even close to being watchable for me. The single most awkward and forced performer I have ever seen.


----------



## Lazyking

Ithil said:


> Actually that's kind of exactly what you're saying.


No,I just want the storylines to flow better and I think with a live show, a variety of things you can do that you probably wouldn't do because its taped.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Becky Lynch is hot af. :lenny


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Good show this week (Y)
Neville’s promo was cool. The emotion felt real and Owens came off like a total unashamed prick, which was great. Good to see the crowd paying some respect to Neville, he’ll surely be on his way out soon, nice touch.

Enjoyed Becky’s promo. You really only get better with that the more you do it. Does Becky need an assistant to oil her up before matches :hmm: I’d be down to help.

Wonder what’s up with Breeze, It’ll be interesting to see where they go with him when he gets back.

Good to see Bayley back in action. They didn’t really work the leg much besides the submission, would’ve liked to see how Bayley sells an injured bodypart, hopefully we will. Some inconsistent heeling from Becky, wasn’t really feeling it. Great theme but too babyface with the entrance, liked the cocky post match celebration though. 

Didn’t even notice Gotch wasn’t the legal man at the time myself and don’t remember anyone pointing it out. Good segment.

I didn’t like Bull running from Corbin tbh. Bull should be painted as Corbin’s most legitimate threat. They were better off having a ref separate them or something. Still being patience with this one though.

Loved me some Big Cass and Enzo. I don't think that was foreshadowing them possibly breaking; it’s more than likely just a good way to break up with Carmella down the road.

Really good TV match in the main event. Loved KO’s physicality. He really beats people up and makes it believable. Good to see him still playing to the crowd albeit in a more PG way. It’s one of his biggest strengths and not something they should try and make him repress. Neville had some really good fire in that comeback. Overall enjoyed the match and the ending didn’t bother me the way non-finishes usually do. That DDT sell :mark:

Loved the commentary as well, Graves is great in the heel role.

Didn’t they hype the shit out of a Kevin Owens / Renee Young interview on NXT this week?



Lazyking said:


> No,I just want the storylines to flow better and I think with a live show, a variety of things you can do that you probably wouldn't do because its taped.


I wouldn't agree with having it live tbh. They're already in a weird place where NXT isn't really being viewed as development fed anymore because of the great success they've had and having it live would just compound that.



Leon Knuckles said:


> Becky Lynch is hot af. :lenny


Indeed.


----------



## BornBad

TakeMyGun said:


> Baron Corbin has one of the greatest theme songs ever. Guy has a lot of potential.


Corbin deserves to be higher on the NXT card, that dude is a fucking beast... over as fuck. 

I hope once the feud with Bull is done he will be moving fast for the belt


----------



## Lazyking

one move and he's a beast lol. I like Corbin but can we see him more than a 30 seconds?


----------



## BornBad

You better ask gravenbabies but the " Arrive, End Of Days, Leave " is still working for me at this point, Corbin doesn't have to wrestle 10 minutes to make me care about him cause he have a awesome presence


----------



## Lazyking

That is all fine.. it works now indeed. It doesn't mean a year from now he's going to keep doing it. Its not sustainable.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

Adrian Neville is slowly improving on the mic


----------



## Jerichoholic274

BornBad said:


> Corbin deserves to be higher on the NXT card, that dude is a fucking beast... over as fuck.
> 
> I hope once the feud with Bull is done he will be moving fast for the belt


No squash match aficionado should be wrestling for titles. The only time it's ever been entertaining is when Goldberg did it. If Corbin started doing real matches, that felt like genuine competition, then fine. I'm be more than happy to see him. But as he is now, no way.


----------



## Gretchen

Neville as a face was enjoyable this latest episode. Not sure why people say he has no charisma.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RuDOLPH St. Ziggles said:


> Neville as a face was enjoyable this latest episode. Not sure why people say he has no charisma.


It's because a lot of people for some reason think that charisma = mic skills. :draper2


----------



## Gretchen

NastyYaffa said:


> It's because a lot of people for some reason think that charisma = mic skills. :draper2


To add to that, his promo was decent too. Not only is he charismatic but he's also consistently improving on the stick.


----------



## x78

Neville is probably the least charismatic wrestler on the entire roster.


----------



## obby

Yeh Neville is improving on the mic but he still has less charisma then a rock.


----------



## DoubtGin

SHAME ON YOU


----------



## Allur

x78 said:


> Neville is probably the least charismatic wrestler on the entire roster.


And that's an understatement.


----------



## Gretchen

Original Christmas Name said:


> Yeh Neville is improving on the mic but he still has less charisma then a rock.


Pls explain.


----------



## RiverFenix

I think they;ll tease a break-up between Enzo and Colin over Carmella, however they'll choose their friendship over some broad and she'll leave in a frenzy and then come back managing a new team with their sites on the Realest Guys in the Room. 

Instant feud.


----------



## Necramonium

Once again NXT had the match of the week for me (Neville vs Owens), keep on trying main roster! 0


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they;ll tease a break-up between Enzo and Colin over Carmella, however they'll choose their friendship over some broad and she'll leave in a frenzy and then come back managing a new team with their sites on the Realest Guys in the Room.
> 
> Instant feud.


*
As cool as that would be, Carmella needs to go off on her own. The Women's Division is very thin and they need her because she'd make a great heel.*


----------



## barnesk9

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> I think they;ll tease a break-up between Enzo and Colin over Carmella, however they'll choose their friendship over some broad and she'll leave in a frenzy and then come back managing a new team with their sites on the Realest Guys in the Room.
> 
> Instant feud.


I was about to type this exact same thing, I can see them doing the "bros before hos" thing given their gimmick


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Is it on this week? Might seem a daft question but the next one would be due on Christmas Day, I think anyway.


----------



## TripleG

I'm a little late, but I didn't get to see last week's show until tonight, so here are my thoughts. 

- I liked the opening segment with Neville & Owens. It was a good follow up to what happened at the end of R-Evolution and a good way to account for Sami not being on the show. 

- Tyler Beeze is not going to be on NXT to go modeling around the world? I hope to God this means we are getting vignettes of his photoshoots & modeling jobs. that could be hilarious. 

- Beckl Lynch actually had a good promo backstage. It was a good lead in to the Bayley/Lynch match. The match they had was good and continued the story well enough. Becky Lynch's Four Leg Clover is awesome. 

- The Vaudevillains keep being awesome. Love 'em! 

- Bull Dempsey kills another no-name, but Corbin does it better. I am enjoying this feud. I am genuinely intrigued in seeing how they booked their eventual match. 

- It is nice that Sami was not on the show to sell his injury. 

- Here is my problem with Enzo & Cass getting destroyed by The Ascension. If the Ascension was being set up for another big match in NXT, or even a feud with Enzo & Cass, that'd be fine. The problem is that I know they are going to the main roster and this was done to set them up for a rematch with Itami/Balor which isn't really that necessary. That said, Enzo & Cass's 7 Days of Christmas bit was great. I can't stress enough how much I like how they actually change the comedy up rather than just doing the exact same song and dance over and over again. 

- Neville Vs. Owens was a really good follow up match to R-Evolution and did a great job of furthering Owens' build. I love that Owens hurt Neville the same way he hurt Sami. That could become his big kill shot on babyfaces to injure them and they could make it a running story with him. 

- As a side note, I am not a fan of doing so many rematches from R-Evolution so soon after it happened. Itami & Balor Vs. The Ascension again? CHarlotte Vs. Banks again? Vaudevillains Vs. Lucha Dragons again? To me, you are just telling the same stories over all over again too soon after you already did it. If they wanted to build to rematches a few months down the road, OK, that's fine, but this just feels like NXT doing what the main WWE show usually does and just spamming rematches, which I am not a fan of. These stories feel like they should be concluded anyway. Time to move on to new ones. 

- Overall, this show was a good follow up to NXT's big show last week and hopefully when they get past all the rematches, the new stories will really kick into gear.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

**Looks at time* *Looks around* Thanos,*









x2dbdqs_wwe-nxt-2014-dec-25-web-dl-4500k-x264_shortfilms

*Today, we start things off differently. Renee and Corey talk about NXT alumni currently on the WWE roster and their varying levels of success. Now even though we know they've been critically mishandled and most of them have flopped, these two do a good job of making them seem like big deals. They then recap the debut of NXT Arrival and the main event of Takeover before we kick things off.*

*Adrian Neville's E̶u̶l̶o̶g̶y̶ Documentary: We take a look at Neville's childhood, interests, and his mommy! She then tells us about his goals in life, how he enjoyed soccer, and how he originally wanted to play it professionally before wrestling. Neville also showed us his rituals and how he comes up with his high flying antics inside the ring. I think this was great because it showed us more than the flippy vanilla midget that we see on NXT television. I'll miss this guy when he's buried.

Tyler Breeze Message:  Breeze updates his WannaBreez on his vacation, wishes us a Merry Christmas, and tells us the only change he's making in the New Year is adding gold to his wardrobe. I'll miss him, but I don't want him wrestling pointless matches, so I'm ok with this until they find a storyline for him.

Curtis Axel/William Regal Segment: Axel comes asking for an opportunity to shine in NXT because he's been overlooked on the main roster. Regal then tells him he appreciates the gesture, but he needs to make an appointment. His speaking here was fine, but I still believe that he will be used as a jobber to put over guys like Balor and Itami.

Lucha Dragons vs. Vaudevillain Recap: Ok, am I watching RAW? Not sure what the purpose is of wasting almost an entire episode on recaps. Anyway, my mom looked over my shoulder and said Rey Mysterio hasn't aged in 20 years. I lol'd :frankielol.

Kevin Owens Interview: Owens tells the interviewer, if I destroyed my two best friends, then imagine what I'll do to people I don't care about. "I will fight anyone, and everyone, until I'm the ONLY one left standing." I love that. Within 3 appearances, this guy is already the best heel on the roster.

Bayley Interview: Bayley seems happier than she's been in awhile with an uplifting speech about coming back better than ever like Triple H did when he tore his quad.

Sasha vs. Charlotte:  :mark: The main event is the Revolution rematch. I'm excited that my two favorite NXT Divas are getting the spotlight. Flair comes out to cut a promo on Sasha saying she and Charlotte wrestled one of the greatest women's matches of all time, let alone NXT. Loved this :banderas. He then goes on to say that Sasha was good but she just wasn't good enough :grande. Sasha sells it perfectly as Flair proceeds to call his daughter the greatest Diva of all time. He did a great job of putting her over here as well as both matches. 

Charlotte comes out and my mom says "Wow, that bi-racial girl is going to get her ass beat." :lel. This was a great match. I liked how Charlotte countered the suicide dive, how Sasha utilized the entire 4 count during the Bank Statement on the ropes, and the superplex spot. The finish was good too. I haven't seen that faceplant move in about 15 years, so I forgot what it was called. Charlotte hits that, gets the Figure 4 reversed into a small package, then reverses it back into a bridged Figure 8. Sasha tapped, but I think she'll be ok. I liked the Revolution match better for that PPV feel and the emotional attachment of suspense, but these girls did a great job here.

7/10 show. Loved the match, too many recaps, but I like how they tried to make NXT call ups seem important.
*


----------



## El Capitano

Keepin It Stylish said:


> **Looks at time* *Looks around* Thanos,*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x2dbdqs_wwe-nxt-2014-dec-25-web-dl-4500k-x264_shortfilms
> 
> *Today, we start things off differently. Renee and Corey talk about NXT alumni currently on the WWE roster and their varying levels of success. Now even though we know they've been critically mishandled and most of them have flopped, these two do a good job of making them seem like big deals. They then recap the debut of NXT Arrival and the main event of Takeover before we kick things off.*
> 
> *Adrian Neville's E̶u̶l̶o̶g̶y̶ Documentary: We take a look at Neville's childhood, interests, and his mommy! She then tells us about his goals in life, how he enjoyed soccer, and how he originally wanted to play it professionally before wrestling. Neville also showed us his rituals and how he comes up with his high flying antics inside the ring. I think this was great because it showed us more than the flippy vanilla midget that we see on NXT television. I'll miss this guy when he's buried.
> 
> Tyler Breeze Message:  Breeze updates his WannaBreez on his vacation, wishes us a Merry Christmas, and tells us the only change he's making in the New Year is adding gold to his wardrobe. I'll miss him, but I don't want him wrestling pointless matches, so I'm ok with this until they find a storyline for him.
> 
> Curtis Axel/William Regal Segment: Axel comes asking for an opportunity to shine in NXT because he's been overlooked on the main roster. Regal then tells him he appreciates the gesture, but he needs to make an appointment. His speaking here was fine, but I still believe that he will be used as a jobber to put over guys like Balor and Itami.
> 
> Lucha Dragons vs. Vaudevillain Recap: Ok, am I watching RAW? Not sure what the purpose is of wasting almost an entire episode on recaps. Anyway, my mom looked over my shoulder and said Rey Mysterio hasn't aged in 20 years. I lol'd :frankielol.
> 
> Kevin Owens Interview: Owens tells the interviewer, if I destroyed my two best friends, then imagine what I'll do to people I don't care about. "I will fight anyone, and everyone, until I'm the ONLY one left standing." I love that. Within 3 appearances, this guy is already the best heel on the roster.
> 
> Bayley Interview: Bayley seems happier than she's been in awhile with an uplifting speech about coming back better than ever like Triple H did when he tore his quad.
> 
> Sasha vs. Charlotte:  :mark: The main event is the Revolution rematch. I'm excited that my two favorite NXT Divas are getting the spotlight. Flair comes out to cut a promo on Sasha saying she and Charlotte wrestled one of the greatest women's matches of all time, let alone NXT. Loved this :banderas. He then goes on to say that Sasha was good but she just wasn't good enough :grande. Sasha sells it perfectly as Flair proceeds to call his daughter the greatest Diva of all time. He did a great job of putting her over here as well as both matches.
> 
> Charlotte comes out and my mom says "Wow, that bi-racial girl is going to get her ass beat." :lel. This was a great match. I liked how Charlotte countered the suicide dive, how Sasha utilized the entire 4 count during the Bank Statement on the ropes, and the superplex spot. The finish was good too. I haven't seen that faceplant move in about 15 years, so I forgot what it was called. Charlotte hits that, gets the Figure 4 reversed into a small package, then reverses it back into a bridged Figure 8. Sasha tapped, but I think she'll be ok. I liked the Revolution match better for that PPV feel and the emotional attachment of suspense, but these girls did a great job here.
> 
> 7/10 show. Loved the match, too many recaps, but I like how they tried to make NXT call ups seem important.
> *


Well said. To me a weak show just recaping the year but did make certain points very clear. 

Kevin Owens is *Already* the biggest heel in NXT an *Already* looking like a star. The guy has hell of a future and looked great during the interview tonight.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

just watched it good match 

sasha yelling at flair :banderas


----------



## Necramonium

Apparantly WWE still has old NXT stuff uploaded on their youtube channel and found this:






NXT has changed so much, to a better NXT that is.


----------



## Certified G

I don't know if this has been posted already since it's a little old but I figured I'd post it anyway:

Kayfabe News - Entire NXT roster suspended for using performance-enhancing talent



> Just days after earning unanimous acclaim for the exciting NXT TakeOver: R Evolution event, the entire roster of NXT — the “developmental” league of World Wrestling Entertainment — has been slapped with a 30-day suspension after a Wellness Policy test revealed dangerously high levels of charisma and talent.
> 
> The NXT Wellness Policy — launched in order to prevent the rookie wrestlers from upstaging WWE’s main-roster talent — includes thorough tests for banned substances such as passion, cardiovascular superiority, and an innate sense for what wrestling fans want to see.
> 
> Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens in particular were singled out, getting sidelined with 60-day suspensions for what the Wellness Policy test described as “intoxicating levels of awesome.”
> 
> “We can’t have these hungry young talents making stars like main-roster Ryback look clunky by comparison,” said WWE COO Hunter Hearst Helmsley during a conference call with media. “He’s doing a fine job of that by himself.
> 
> With the entire NXT locker room now on unpaid hiatus, WWE can focus its efforts on giving fans what they truly want: a Stairs Match to settle a feud that makes no sense, and something involving a midget in a bull costume.


:lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Cool recap episode. Cool interviews. Cool divas title rematch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/548863448713789440
*Best Bank Statement ever. Charlotte sold it perfectly with her flexibility.*


----------



## obby

So did anything important happen on the last episode?


----------



## daulten780

I walked past Sami Zayn yesterday with my phone out and didn't realize it was him until after I left... Would've been so easy to get a picture, he held open the door for me :mj2


----------



## NormanSmiley

Quick thoughts on the 1/1/2015 episode:

-LOL @ Blue Pants' theme

-Liked Sami's mini promo that he sent from his home. Gave off a very people's champion feel. Helped give the fans more backstory between him and Owens.

-Glad to see that they've abbreviated Finn Balor's entrance a bit. It was too long before. Updated entrance is good. I'll miss the red spotlight and flashing red lights that synced up with his posing though. 

-Good choice for a finisher for Hideo. It's essentially a Trouble in Paradise to a kneeling opponent. Bryan's back, so he won't get the Busaiku Knee and they haven't pulled the trigger on him using the G2S (although it was teased again), so this is a good secondary finisher at the very least.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Finally got a chance to watch the Christmas episode and it was a pretty decent recap show, and the match between Sasha and Charlotte was great as well, only my personal third favorite or the three matches between them recently; but even then all three were great matches nonetheless.


----------



## Necramonium

Omg, i laughed my ass off when Enzo was doing his "dance" on the side of the ring and it distracted Carmella. Someone seriously gif that and his face expression, that is worth it to be a gif here! XD


----------



## Drago

Isn't it time for fresh thread? /just asking


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*New year, new thread please Clique :drose

The Vaudevillains finally cut the corny bullshit and looked vicious in their assault of the Lucha Dragons. I bought it, and I liked it. Keep this up.

As usual, I thoroughly enjoyed the Enzo segment. I'm glad Carmella is starting to break away from them so they can go back to doing their own thing. Turn her heel and put her in the Women's Division.

Loved the way Charlotte commanded attention from the crowd. She's everything a women's wrestler should be and more. Seems like she got a little nervous at the end before Sasha interrupted though. Natalya comes out for the save and team Busty Blonde Beneficiaries is born.

Baron Corbin did a GREAT job tonight. This is the most impressed I've ever been with him. His looks didn't come off forced or awkward and he felt legitimately intimidating instead of looking like a deer in headlights.

Steen delivers in the interview segment and continues to prove why he's the best heel on the show.

Balor is still doing the poses with the lights and Itami is now using Trouble in Paradise. I can't wait to see what Balor's Wrestlemania entrance looks like. Swap the lights for pyro and it could seriously be a contender for greatest of all time. Didn't care for the length of the main event, just fast forwarded to the end because the outcome was obvious.

Good show overall, 8/10. Storylines were effectively progressed.*


----------



## spil

Necramonium said:


> Apparantly WWE still has old NXT stuff uploaded on their youtube channel and found this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NXT has changed so much, to a better NXT that is.



A lot of this is on Hulu plus. It's hilarious to watch


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Pretty good show this week.

Highlight for me was the Kevin Owens video with Renee Young. That guy never fails to entertain me. 

Enzo was amazing on this show. He's incredible and should be on Raw as soon as possible. This guy is money and I think he'll be the most popular guy on the roster three or four months after he debuts if he's given the same freedom he has on NXT. Still not sure why they took 5 minutes of the show to put over Blue Pants, who is not even signed, but this was a very entertaining segment and Carmella was tolerable for once. Blue Pants was the most over person on this episode.

Baron Corbin is quickly becoming the Roman Reigns of NXT and they better be careful with him or it's going to get ugly for him one of these days.

Charlotte was tremendous in her short interview. She carries herself like no other woman in the company . Every other woman in her spot would just ignore the crowd or be intimidated by them but she owned them with great ease and confidence. Her superb abilities are more than obvious at this point and if you don't think she's incredible then you're either an idiot or you're in total denial. Devin Taylor acts and talks as if her head is empty but she's great to look at, no denying there. Too bad they don't do those divas dvds anymore, that's the one thing she'd be great at.

Main event was OK. Itami looked really good here and I like his new finisher. I'm very entertained by him and I just wish he would speak more japanese during matches. I like watching pissed off japanese people yelling and screaming.


----------



## DoubtGin




----------



## Sykova

k581fe9r6kYFjW9KX1Q?start=7


----------



## Mox Girl

I find it funny that Blue Pants was one of the most popular people on the show this week :lol The chants for her, Big Cass' intro making it sound like he was introducing her on a dating show and the fact her name is actually Blue Pants now! Then she actually won!! Haha I LOVE it! Then Carmella went insane and attacked Enzo :lol

It was a nice surprise to have Natalya come out and help Charlotte, looking forward to that tag match! BTW the Blue Pants chant made me lol.

I actually legit laughed out loud at Tyler Breeze's little promo for NXT moving to Wednesday, when he said "I know you're distracted cos I'm so good looking" :lol No idea why, but it was funny.

Good main event, I always love me some Finn Balor <3


----------



## Geeee

Great show this week again. First time I've been impressed with Hideo Itami in NXT. Was weird seeing The Ascension in their old gimmick just days after introducing a new one. Kinda makes it obvious the show is taped.

Also, it just dawned on me, one thing that NXT has over the main roster is kick ass titantrons. Like Hideo Itami, Finn Balor and Baron Corbin have titan trons more awesome than any on the main roster. I wonder why they don't do more in this style on Raw...


----------



## Mox Girl

BTW I also laughed at Hideo Itami being a little freaked out by Finn Balor's body paint in that little video :lol His face was hilarious.

Also Finn Balor has some kickass entrance music...

Oh and Alex Riley needs to shut up. He's such a shit commentator.


----------



## DGenerationMC

It would be weirdly awesome to see Owens like someone's face off the random.


----------



## Phaedra

I actually want to meet enzo amore, this guy cannot be that hyper for real lol yet most people say that this is the success of him because his character is just him ramped up. 

^that gif btw, I was totally lawling at that bit, the guy is full of beans.

and also, did we notice that blue pants has a theme now? lol love it

but yeah, really fun show to start the new year


----------



## RiverFenix

Bull Dempsey is finished - Kevin Owens is everything Dempsey was supposed to be and does it so much better. He should be jobbed out to Baron and then repackaged as a tag wrestler or something. I'd probably break up the Mechanics and put Bull with Scott Dawson, and Dash and Dawson are too small to be paired with any chance at main roster call-up success. 

Itami seems to be getting more comfortable in-ring, overall presentation aspects still a work in progress though. Not feeling his new finisher, though probably doesn't help that the camera all but missed it as an afterthought to the Finn double stomp on the outside. Top rope guillotine move was pretty sweet. Why tease the GTS if he'll never be able to use it anyways? If he is going to use it, might as well have the announcers put over how he is the inventor; the originator of the Go2Sleep.


----------



## Geeee

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Bull Dempsey is finished - Kevin Owens is everything Dempsey was supposed to be and does it so much better. He should be jobbed out to Baron and then repackaged as a tag wrestler or something. I'd probably break up the Mechanics and put Bull with Scott Dawson, and Dash and Dawson are too small to be paired with any chance at main roster call-up success.
> 
> Itami seems to be getting more comfortable in-ring, overall presentation aspects still a work in progress though. Not feeling his new finisher, though probably doesn't help that the camera all but missed it as an afterthought to the Finn double stomp on the outside. Top rope guillotine move was pretty sweet. Why tease the GTS if he'll never be able to use it anyways? If he is going to use it, might as well have the announcers put over how he is the inventor; the originator of the Go2Sleep.


Bull Dempsey was never really started. Feels like a cheap knock off of Rhyno.

I don't see why Hideo can't use the GTS. Punk's not coming back.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Alex Riley is meant to be a Heel commentator obviously but half the time he just sounds like an idiot. Calling Balor and Itami kids...They're the same age as him and were Wrestling while he was failing at becoming an American Football Player. He also failed at becoming a wrestler.


----------



## KastellsPT

A solid show to start the new year. Hope that we can see more of Corbin's moveset.

A question, Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan are from Shoot Nation or it's just Jordan?


----------



## Larfleeze

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Why tease the GTS if he'll never be able to use it anyways? If he is going to use it, might as well have the announcers put over how he is the inventor; the originator of the Go2Sleep.


I assumed they were just building towards it so it can be a big pop moment when he finally pulls it off, at which point they'll mention how he invented it.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

alex riley comparing konnor to rob gronkowski was hilarious :HA


----------



## Sykova

At the next special when Itami hits the GTS is going to be the greatest moment. Also pumped to see what character Finn pulls off, plus Owens/Zayn.

Can it come any sooner? These things need to be monthly!


----------



## safc-scotty

Enzo and Big Cass are too hilarious, never fail to make me laugh. 

I have to agree with the guy on the last page who said this was the most impressed they had been with Hideo on NXT. I like how they positioned him to shine in the match given the fact he had been so overshadowed by Finn the past few weeks and he didn't disappoint. Who do we think should turn heel out of Finn and Itami when they go their separate ways, if any?


----------



## obby

Had to quit before the main event because I couldn't with the Network video player anymore. Thing is fucking horrible on PC. I'll finish it in a few days when I have access to my ps4.

anyways WHERE THE FUCK IS TYSON HUNTER

HUH

LOOK AT ME

DON'T TELL ME YOU'RE REPLACING HIM WITH CURTIS FUCKING AXEL



SuperSaucySausages said:


> Alex Riley is meant to be a Heel commentator obviously but half the time he just sounds like an idiot. Calling Balor and Itami kids...They're the same age as him and were Wrestling while he was failing at becoming an American Football Player. He also failed at becoming a wrestler.


Riley was great. He didn't fail as a wrestler as much as he failed at playing the game.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

The opener was alright, far from Lucha dragons best work. Tye and Jordan suck so bad that it's starting to get annoying. No personality and sub par in the ring. Hunicara's botch was very noticeable, but far from ruined the match.

Carmella/Blue pants was a perfect way to turn Carmella heel. I've been thinking for a few weeks that Carmella would do better as one of Sasha's clique. I'm hoping they hire blue pants, she's actually pretty funny. Enzo's one of the best personalities in a long time.

Parker/Corbin number eight hundred and four was yet another waste of time. It's a good thing that they're actually giving Dempsey and Corbin a real match soon, because I can't make a decision on Corbin without seeing him work more than a minute.

The diva's segment made no sense, and was a waste of time. Charlotte is garbage, we all knew that, so thank God they didn't give more than a few lines. I can't help but feel like they sent Nattie out there to actually get a reaction for Charlotte that's more than just woo.

The Zayn and Owens' promos were short and sweet, both go their points across. Owens walking out on the interview did alot more than just words could have. It makes you think there's more to the story than what we've seen.

As for the main event? great match. My only gripe with Ascension is that they don't flesh out their movesets as much as they could. Viktor especially.
Other than that, I think they can be a really great team on the main roster. The pop for Hideo's second tease was great, and I loved his 540 roundhouse finish. I think it's too close to Kofi's finish though, so they might not let him use it.

Damn near great show. 7/10. Hideo reeks of badassness, and his kicks are beautiful. Enzo is the definition of charismatic. Baron better deliver, because I'm growing frustrated with him.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Jerichoholic274 said:


> The diva's segment made no sense, and was a waste of time. Charlotte is garbage, we all knew that, so thank God they didn't give more than a few lines. I can't help but feel like they sent Nattie out there to actually get a reaction for Charlotte that's more than just woo.


Haven't seen the segement in question yet because I haven't watched today's episode yet but I am pretty not plenty of people love Charlotte here.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

HBK 3:16 said:


> Haven't seen the segement in question yet because I haven't watched today's episode yet but I am pretty not plenty of people love Charlotte here.


You can like someone and admit that they're not very good. I like Enzo alot, but I'll be the first to admit that he's no Bryan in the ring.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Jerichoholic274 said:


> You can like someone and admit that they're not very good. I like Enzo alot, but I'll be the first to admit that he's no Bryan in the ring.


Charlotte is pretty fucking damn good for someone who's only been wrestling for barely a full year, she's a natural and is only going to get better at everything she does; she's already put on two legitimate 4 star (possibly 5 star) women's matches this year; only going to get even better at this stage.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Sorry double post.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

HBK 3:16 said:


> Charlotte is pretty fucking damn good for someone who's only been wrestling for barely a full year, she's a natural and is only going to get better at everything she does; hell she's already put on two legitimate 4 star (possibly 5 star) women's matches this year.
> 
> This chick is gold.


She also got her ass carried in both matches by far superior talents. Not to mention the lack of personality she has beyond screaming woo. I don't care if she's been doing it one year or ten, she's boring, average at her best in the ring when she is with someone who can actually work, and only getting pushed because of her daddy.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Jerichoholic274 said:


> She also got her ass carried in both matches by far superior talents. Not to mention the lack of personality she has beyond screaming woo. I don't care if she's been doing it one year or ten, she's boring, average at her best in the ring when she is with someone who can actually work, and only getting pushed because of her daddy.


Big whoop that Charlotte is a Flair, Sasha's cousin is Snoop Dogg; is she getting pushed because of nepotism too?

Fair on your part to not like her, everyone has their own opinions; but she's a star and she is going huge places. I can guarantee that.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

HBK 3:16 said:


> Big whoop that Charlotte is a Flair, Sasha's cousin is Snoop Dogg; is she getting pushed because of nepotism too?
> 
> Fair on your part to not like her, everyone has their own opinions; but she's a star and she is going huge places. I can guarantee that.


Does HHH have a hardon of Snoop? Doubt it.

Is she going places? Probably. Unfortunately.

But a star? no. When you can't even get a reaction on the show where you're women's champion without screaming your father's catchphrase, you ain't no star.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Does HHH have a hardon of Snoop? Doubt it.
> 
> Is she going places? Probably. Unfortunately.
> 
> But a star? no. When you can't even get a reaction on the show where you're women's champion without screaming your father's catchphrase, you ain't no star.


Who knows, Trips may like rap music. :trips3

I personally think that she is a star, she just has that championship and larger then life aura about her that works, and she's already gotten impressively over (for a Diva) on the Main Roster after only having a mere two matches on it, she's a star and she going to be the future of the Women's Division.


----------



## Café de René

Leva being there again.

Leva being over as over can be.

Leva winning.

Leva having a theme song which means MOAR BLUE PANTS in the future.

:sodone


----------



## Sarcasm1

Café de René said:


> Leva being there again.
> 
> Leva being over as over can be.
> 
> Leva winning.
> 
> Leva having a theme song which means MOAR BLUE PANTS in the future.
> 
> :sodone


I didn't even realize that was her theme until I saw Cass's lip not moving.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Yes, Charlotte gonna be big on the main roster. I don't care if it's her last name or her dad's catch.. well is it even a phrase? - the woo'ing .. that's getting her over, she's gonna do well, and she's gonna get pushed well. For a 1 year "vet" she's been effectively stepping up her game, and even IF Nattie and Sasha carried her (I'm tempted to say yes on the first one, but I thought she held her own with that second one), she still did well and I praised her for it.

That being said, I wasn't impressed with her today. Couple of off cue moments where you can tell she wasn't entirely sure what to do or how to do it, the crowd put down sounded super heelish even though she's supposed to be a face, and then when Nattie came down the handshake that never was followed by an obligatory titlebelt showing just felt .. off.

Not her best work. But in my book, everyone is allowed an off day here and there. So can't be fussed too much.


----------



## steeeee

Loved the way everyone was banging to the sound of the heartbeat intro in Balor's entrance. Reminds me of Punk's ROH theme a bit!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Hey jerichoholic274, you and your hatred for Charlotte are just coming off as desperate now. All your posts are doing is convincing people that your opinions have no credibility.


----------



## GTL

Not a great show for me. 5/10. Pointless reason for the matches made what should have been a good show, with good talent, into something really aimless.

Good: Charlotte & Sasha, Itami/Balor vs Ascension. These never fail.
Bad: Lucha Dragons vs Dillinger & Jordan. These are great talent but a pointless match. Jordan is now in Shoot Nation so why a tag team with Dillinger? MAke the match have a point.
Leva Bates/Carmella. Why put over a non-NXT diva? 
Corbin/Parker. Another day, another squash. Corbin could be a big player in WWE but he needs better material than this. If not showing more in ring skills, something on the mic.


----------



## Romangirl252

I enjoy the whole show...can't wait for Sami to come back next week


----------



## NastyYaffa

Finn & Itami vs. Ascension was good. Better than the R Evolution match, for sure.


----------



## Srdjan99

Yeah the tag match was fun, ***1/2 from me, MOTY of 2015 so far


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GTL said:


> Bad: Lucha Dragons vs Dillinger & Jordan. These are great talent but a pointless match. Jordan is now in Shoot Nation so why a tag team with Dillinger? MAke the match have a point.
> Leva Bates/Carmella. Why put over a non-NXT diva?
> Corbin/Parker. Another day, another squash. Corbin could be a big player in WWE but he needs better material than this. If not showing more in ring skills, something on the mic.


*I'm the pointless match policeman around here sir, and those matches checked out with flying colors.

Lucha Dragons vs. Jordan and Dillinger: The win makes the Lucha Dragons look strong and set up the Vaudevillains for the ambush to also make them look strong.

Blue Pants vs. Carmella: The match was to show the tension building between Enzo and Carmella. It furthered the storyline and made Bates look good in case she is permanently added to the Divas division. I say why not? The crowd seems to love her.

Corbin vs. Parker: It makes Corbin look strong, and sets up the call out for Dempsey. The call out leads to a brawl which sets up an eventual match between the two. Feud booking 101 :russo.*



Bearodactyl said:


> For a 1 year "vet" she's been effectively stepping up her game, and even IF Nattie and Sasha carried her (I'm tempted to say yes on the first one, but I thought she held her own with that second one), she still did well and I praised her for it.


*
I like Sasha more than Charlotte, but she was in no way carried. They both delivered and Charlotte was impressive in her own right. Sasha showed off her excellent heel characteristics and Charlotte showed off her amazing athleticism. They both look like stars anytime they battle.*
*
She did get hit with the Tom Brady special though:*


----------



## Nicole Queen

:bahgawd BAH GAWD SHE DID IT! BLUE PANTS DID IT ! THE BIGGEST UPSET IN HISTORY SINCE THE 1-2-3 KID! :sasha2


Hopefully they are starting to figure out how to make Balor and Itami somewhat equal in taking one for the team, Hideo being the hot tag was good decision this week. Hideo's kicks looked on point and the spinning kick would be a good finisher. I'm thinking that the GTS teases means that they will really let him use it but only in development since CM Punk chants are lacking there. And they better keep the Slingblade as Balor's new signature.

Haven't watched anything else from the show but need Sami ASAP.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Blue Pants over as fuck :banderas


Crowd even chanting her name as Charlotte's next challenger :banderas


Fuck off Devin Taylor.


Itami did good as the hot tag. About time he got some spotlight. One of these days he's gonna hit it and the roof will explode. Those GTS chants :mark:


----------



## HBK 3:16

Keepin It Stylish said:


> I like Sasha more than Charlotte, but she was in no way carried. They both delivered and Charlotte was impressive in her own right. Sasha showed off her excellent heel characteristics and Charlotte showed off her amazing athleticism. They both look like stars anytime they battle.


I think you said it best yourself when you said something along I believe the lines of "How many great matches can one person have before it gets to the point where they just aren't being carried anymore?"; which is the case with Charlotte in my view. What she says is just that damn true, she's just genetically superior (8*D).

Personally I think one of my favorite aspects of this Sasha and Charlotte feud (at least in my view) is just how good their in ring chemistry is, after seeing all their matches I am absolutely convinced that these two have some of the best in-ring chemistry together of any two performers in the entire company right now, let alone NXT, they compliment each other well inside the squared circle and have brought the absolute best of each other out of the other person each them they have battled; which all leads me to believe that if handled properly on the main roster that these two could absolutely have a classic rivalry.


----------



## Necramonium

had tears in my eyes from laughing when i saw Enzo doing this:










and his reaction is forum gif worthy:


----------



## Sykova

What is Shoot Nation? I keep hearing about it...


----------



## GTL

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *I'm the pointless match policeman around here sir, and those matches checked out with flying colors.
> *


*

I would contest that you have been sleeping on duty. 

Yet another Corbin squash does not make anyone look strong. On the contrary, the predictability means that it's getting comedic. A longer match was needed here. It does not set up a clash with Dempsey - that was set up a long time ago. 

Putting over Leva Bates in case she joins makes no sense. If she does join, she'll be on tv a long time from now and this match will add no momentum to any future run. Could have used this match to develop a current diva

The Dillinger/Jordan team makes no sense. Jordan is part of shoot nation and Dillinger isn't so this team isn't going anywhere. Would have been a good opportunity for the Mechanics to get some tv time*


----------



## HBK 3:16

Just got a chance to watch yesterday's show, good episode as always, enjoyed every single second of it; something I can rarely say about even half of RAW.

I'm amazed at how badly the crowd wants Itami to hit that damn GTS through. :lol, and how over Leva Bates/Blue Pants is too.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

GTL said:


> I would contest that you have been sleeping on duty.
> 
> Yet another Corbin squash does not make anyone look strong. On the contrary, the predictability means that it's getting comedic. A longer match was needed here. It does not set up a clash with Dempsey - that was set up a long time ago.
> 
> Putting over Leva Bates in case she joins makes no sense. If she does join, she'll be on tv a long time from now and this match will add no momentum to any future run. Could have used this match to develop a current diva
> 
> The Dillinger/Jordan team makes no sense. Jordan is part of shoot nation and Dillinger isn't so this team isn't going anywhere. Would have been a good opportunity for the Mechanics to get some tv time


*What you didn't notice is Corbin's demeanor changed drastically here. He spoke on the microphone and finally looked intimidating instead of like a deer in headlights. Prior to last night, the squashes were just a game of one upsmanship. This time, Bull interacted with CJ and put it on his shoulders to stop Corbin's reign of terror. He failed, and Bull was called out by Corbin and got snatched up and assaulted for the first time. The tension has reached its climax and now it's time to move on to the confrontation inside of the ring. Bull held his ground, which leaves the crowd wondering who's going to win when they have an actual match. Very obvious storytelling here.

Bates is already more over than Carmella. She's just not working with Enzo and Cass, and this is clearly a way to separate her from them. Enzo's distraction is the excuse for her being upset by Bates. It's not like she lost clean.

Don't know who the hell Shoot Nation is and don't care. They aren't relevant. The main focus is the Lucha Dragons and Vaudevillains. Jordan and Dillinger are just jobbers. The Lucha Dragons look strong in victory and the Vaudevillains look like good heels by assaulting them after the match. That's all there is to it. *


----------



## GTL

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *What you didn't notice is Corbin's demeanor changed drastically here. He spoke on the microphone and finally looked intimidating instead of like a deer in headlights. Prior to last night, the squashes were just a game of one upsmanship. This time, Bull interacted with CJ and put it on his shoulders to stop Corbin's reign of terror. He failed, and Bull was called out by Corbin and got snatched up and assaulted for the first time. The tension has reached its climax and now it's time to move on to the confrontation inside of the ring. Bull held his ground, which leaves the crowd wondering who's going to win when they have an actual match. Very obvious storytelling here.
> 
> Bates is already more over than Carmella. She's just not working with Enzo and Cass, and this is clearly a way to separate her from them. Enzo's distraction is the excuse for her being upset by Bates. It's not like she lost clean.
> 
> Don't know who the hell Shoot Nation is and don't care. They aren't relevant. The main focus is the Lucha Dragons and Vaudevillains. Jordan and Dillinger are just jobbers. The Lucha Dragons look strong in victory and the Vaudevillains look like good heels by assaulting them after the match. That's all there is to it. *


The Corbin match storytelling as it was played out (setting up the Dempsey match) is so obvious it doesn't need telling. We know it's coming. It would be better to use this feud over a few more weeks with both Dempsey's and Corbin's matches getting longer against tougher opponents to ramp up the tension and emphasise they were rivals for the same spot in the pecking order.

Leva Bates was more over - true. But she'll be gone next week and a slot that could have been used to develop a diva wasn't.

Regarding the Lucha Dragons match, you're only looking one move ahead, when you could be looking two ahead. It did get the Lucha Dragons over and Jordan/Dillinger were just jobbers. "Just jobbers" could have been replaced by the mechanics to speed up their development now Dawson is back. If they had a competitive match, they would have looked good and two boxes would have been checked. 

(Shoot Nation is the new stable of ammy wrestlers. It will confuse the storyline if they are working outside this)


----------



## Mr. I

GTL said:


> I would contest that you have been sleeping on duty.
> 
> Yet another Corbin squash does not make anyone look strong. On the contrary, the predictability means that it's getting comedic. A longer match was needed here. It does not set up a clash with Dempsey - that was set up a long time ago.
> 
> Putting over Leva Bates in case she joins makes no sense. If she does join, she'll be on tv a long time from now and this match will add no momentum to any future run. Could have used this match to develop a current diva
> 
> The Dillinger/Jordan team makes no sense. Jordan is part of shoot nation and Dillinger isn't so this team isn't going anywhere. Would have been a good opportunity for the Mechanics to get some tv time


Ok.

1. The Corbin squash makes Corbin look strong. Squashing jobbers is his thing, and so he does his thing, before the angle with Bull starts. His first longer match should be with his first strong opponent, which is Bull. He already beat CJ Parker twice, in 20 seconds, why would the third match suddenly be longer?

2. Leva Bates won because it facilitated the story, which is that Enzo distracted Carmella and cost her the match, by accident. They brought Leva back because she got over and thus would make Carmella the heel, which she clearly naturally is. Carmella winning a third time would have made no sense. The focus is still on Carmella and Enzo.

3. The Shoot Nation does not exist on TV, only at house shows. The TV is not beholden to house shows, that is where they test things. You're putting the cart before the horse. The team is there solely to job to the tag champions, it doesn't have to be deep. They're a couple of able bodies.


----------



## Larfleeze

Be interesting to see if Corbin can hit his finisher on Dempsey/other big guys. Looks like the kind of move that only works if you're bigger than the person receiving it.


----------



## ironcladd1

It wasn't one of the best NXT shows this week. They tried to fit way too many segments in the hour and most of it suffered with the small amount of time they had. It sorta felt like a WWE show to me. That's not a good thing.


----------



## Jingoro

renee young is killing me with her tight dresses lately. she's cute, but when's she's all dolled up for tv and wearing those sexy dresses i'm ready to beat my meat like it owes me money, lol.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Jingoro said:


> renee young is killing me with her tight dresses lately. she's cute, but when's she's all dolled up for tv and wearing those sexy dresses i'm ready to beat my meat like it owes me money, lol.


wow


----------



## Allur

Jingoro said:


> renee young is killing me with her tight dresses lately. she's cute, but when's she's all dolled up for tv and wearing those sexy dresses i'm ready to beat my meat like it owes me money, lol.


Good to know man


----------



## Insomnia

Good show this week.

The commentator that said Hideo is as big as Cena is wrong though, this guy(Tanahashi) next to Kenta/Itami in this pic is the Cena of japan lol.













>


:ti


----------



## Mr. I

No shit Hideo isn't the Cena of Japan. But they're trying to sell the casual viewer on him, not the hardcore puro audience.
"He was moderately famous but the star of a now secondary promotion since its big stars died or retired" doesn't really have a good ring to it.


----------



## Geeee

Jingoro said:


> renee young is killing me with her tight dresses lately. she's cute, but when's she's all dolled up for tv and wearing those sexy dresses i'm ready to beat my meat like it owes me money, lol.


Glad to be included on the need to know list for your masturbatory habits.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Ithil said:


> No shit Hideo isn't the Cena of Japan. But they're trying to sell the casual viewer on him, not the hardcore puro audience.
> "He was moderately famous but the star of a now secondary promotion since its big stars died or retired" doesn't really have a good ring to it.


Exactly. The whole "b-b-but Tanahashi/Okada/Nakamura" thing from people is getting annoying. Anyone who follows Japanese wrestling knows who the top stars are, but WWE selling Hideo as the top Japanese star will help his appeal with the casual viewers who aren't as familiar with him. 

Who knows though, if he gets a big push in WWE, he could actually eclipse a lot of the top Japanese stars in terms of popularity.

I kind of agree with Tanahashi specifically being the Cena of Japan though. "loltanahashiwins" is a phrase for a reason...


----------



## Phaedra

Jingoro said:


> renee young is killing me with her tight dresses lately. she's cute, but when's she's all dolled up for tv and wearing those sexy dresses i'm ready to beat my meat like it owes me money, lol.


what a wordsmith lol.


----------



## Jingoro

Ithil said:


> No shit Hideo isn't the Cena of Japan. But they're trying to sell the casual viewer on him, not the hardcore puro audience.
> "He was moderately famous but the star of a now secondary promotion since its big stars died or retired" doesn't really have a good ring to it.


well they hyped him up, brought him in, his debut match was garbage, and now he's playing second fiddle to fin balor. i don't think any casual is thinking he's a big deal. all i see him do is kicks. 

i mean i like his addition for nxt, but other than him teasing gts i don't see why any casual would even google him. that backstage promo he did with finn in his alter ego makeup was possibly the worst acting i've ever seen.


----------



## Pharmakon

I think that Jason Jordan & Tye Dillinger have a lot of potential for 2015. I like their charisma, they reminds me of those jocks from high school. I also think that Carmella should turn on Enzo & Cass, I mean she's the next top heel diva of NXT.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Sami Zayn's camera phone sucks a dick

- Carmella vs. Blue Pants at Wrestlemania 31: BOOK IT!

- I hope the next time Renee interviews Kevin Owens, he licks her face mid-question

- Looking for to Corbin-Bull surprisingly

- I think having The Ascension show up (and lose again to Balor & Hideo) in NXT after R-Evolution was a mistake

- Just notice Balor uses JTG's finisher :lmao


----------



## HBK 3:16

DGenerationMC said:


> - I hope the next time Renee interviews Kevin Owens, he licks her face mid-question


Since when did Kevin Owens turn into Paige?


----------



## DGenerationMC

HBK 3:16 said:


> Since when did Kevin Owens turn into Paige?


_*looking for that gif where Kevin licks Seth Rollins' bloody face in ROH*_


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91

So I'm looking through my SKY listings and I can't find NXT anywhere? I see we're getting Main Event now but for the love of god don't tell me that is replacing NXT?


----------



## december_blue

SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> So I'm looking through my SKY listings and I can't find NXT anywhere? I see we're getting Main Event now but for the love of god don't tell me that is replacing NXT?


That's what happened here in Canada. NXT became a Network exclusive here, so we got Main Event on TV instead.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I want to see Corbin bury Bull to be honest. Bury him like Rawley.


----------



## Gretchen

Steen is the best wrestler in developmental right now imo. Zayn is amazing as is Devitt but Owens is just so fucking good + the fact that the shit he does in the ring looks far more impressive than does anyone else given his size. This is a guy that's insanely good in the ring, has a sick ass moveset, charisma through the roof, good promo skills, and as I continue to watch some of his older it's fucking clear he can tell one hell of a story.

I'd probably sacrifice the showings of at least a couple of the other top NXT guys just to have him succeed as a main event guy. As long as WWE won't be as shit in the future as it is now, that could be exciting.


----------



## THANOS

Superkick said:


> Steen is the best wrestler in developmental right now imo. Zayn is amazing as is Devitt but Owens is just so fucking good + the fact that the shit he does in the ring looks far more impressive than does anyone else given his size. This is a guy that's insanely good in the ring, has a sick ass moveset, charisma through the roof, good promo skills, and as I continue to watch some of his older it's fucking clear he can tell one hell of a story.
> 
> I'd probably sacrifice the showings of at least a couple of the other top NXT guys just to have him succeed as a main event guy. As long as WWE won't be as shit in the future as it is now, that could be exciting.


This for the m****f***ing win! To add to that, he's also the best at crowd involvement I've ever seen. Hell, just at ROH Global Wars this past summer, he took my "Eat Steen Eat" sign with a head hole in it, and put it on Adam Cole's head and gave him and awesome atomic drop head/groin smash into the turnbuckle! It was freakin awesome! 

If anyone could make a gif of him blowing me a kiss, taking my sign, and using it on Adam Cole, they'll get rep from me for life lol.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Superkick said:


> Steen is the best wrestler in developmental right now imo. Zayn is amazing as is Devitt but Owens is just so fucking good + the fact that the shit he does in the ring looks far more impressive than does anyone else given his size. This is a guy that's insanely good in the ring, has a sick ass moveset, charisma through the roof, good promo skills, and as I continue to watch some of his older it's fucking clear he can tell one hell of a story.
> 
> I'd probably sacrifice the showings of at least a couple of the other top NXT guys just to have him succeed as a main event guy. As long as WWE won't be as shit in the future as it is now, that could be exciting.


*:tucky Preach! I wouldn't mind Owens beating Zayn at the first live special to make a statement, but that and the :fact that he took a year to get the belt would suck for Zayn's fans.*


----------



## HBK 3:16

Keepin It Stylish said:


> *:tucky Preach! I wouldn't mind Owens beating Zayn at the first live special to make a statement, but that and the :fact that he took a year to get the belt would suck for Zayn's fans.*


I personally think they should call up Zayn after Wrestlemania and have Owens win the title the week before at the live special before Mania, but that may just be me.


----------



## TripleG

Well I have to get away from Raw, so let me talk about last week's episode of NXT that I haven't reviewed yet. 

- First of all, I am not a fan of doing R-Evolution rematches so soon after the show. We've already gotten Charlotte/Banks again, we got Itami & Balor Vs. The Ascension on this show, and we're getting LUcha/Vaudevillains soon. I just wish they wouldn't spam rematches so soon after the initial show. It makes it feel like they aren't moving forward. That said, it is still nowhere near as bad as what you see on the main show. Cena/Rollins & Ambrose/Wyatt already had trilogies by the Post TLC 8 day mark for Christ's sake. 

- Lucha Dragons Vs. Jordan & Dillenger was a solid enough match. Outside of one major botch from Sin Cara (go figure, lol), it was a fine tag team match with some cool moves. The finish in particular was very cool. And while I am not a fan of such a quick rematch, I do like that we get to see a nastier side of the Vaudevillains and they bring up a legit gripe to warrant the rematch rather than the typical "REMATCH CLAUSE...DEEEEERP!" 

- Bull Dempsey putting a bounty of Corbin is kind of cool. The wrecking ball feels threatened because he's not the number one squashed any more, huh? 

- The crowd was chanting Blue Pants before she even went out there? lol! By the way, can we have Enzo and Cass do commentary or ring announcing at some point because DAMN they are funny! Carmella Vs. Blue Pants Part II was up next and I liked the character development. I think Carmella is a natural heel waiting to break out and I'll love it if they book her as poison to Enzo & Cass (lol at Cass playing mediator). Also, do we have another NXT Divas breakout talent in Blue Pants? I mean they already got her over and gave her a 1-2-3 Kid esque win. Maybe we can get a good comedy mixed tag out of this. 

- CJ Parker Vs. Baron Corbin...awww poor Parker. He is just lunch meat at this point, right? Haha. Match was quick as expected, and used to further the set up to Bull Vs. Corbin. We got to hear Corbin speak for the first time and he wasn't bad and the brawl afterwards furthered anticipation for the eventual match. 

- SAMI ZAYN WILL BE BACK ON THE NEXT SHOW!!! I am going to watch that one for sure. Curtis Axel is coming back to NXT...nice to have another body I guess. 

- An in ring promo? We don't get many of those in NXT. LOL at the fans chanting Blue Pants to be Charlotte's next challenger, but DAMN did Charlotte get them back to attention. And Natalya back on NXT? THANK GOD! 

- On a side note, I loved having Sasha Banks & Tyler Breeze tell me that NXT is now on Wednesdays. That was fun, lol. 

- Sami Zayn's video message was nice to see and Renee's interview with Owens was also great. We got Owens/Zayn on the horizon! HERE WE GO!!! 

- Ascension Vs. Itami & Balor II was a fine main event. I like that they are only doing Finn's super cool entrance for special events. That said, this match didn't feel like a big deal or much of an evolution beyond their first match. It felt like it was just a rematch just for the sake of doing one. That said, the action was fun and it was a solid match all around, and the win does at least confirm that Itami & Balor's win wasn't a fluke. Also, that crowd is going to go fucking nuts if Itami ever hits the GTS, lol. 

Good show, especially for one on a holiday. I can't wait for the Zayn/Owens stuff to really kick off and see where that goes.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty excited for Axel vs. Itami. It could be good.


----------



## VIPER

I just started watching NXT full episodes (before I just watched certain matches of certain wrestlers/divas), on Hulu, and it just feels so amazing. The difference between NXT and Smackdown/Raw is jaw dropping :lol

I'm in 2012 right now and I can tell you I get more and more excited to watch each episode.

I remember when I used to feel like that for Smackdown/Raw :cry


----------



## Jerichoholic274

NastyYaffa said:


> Pretty excited for Axel vs. Itami. It could be good.


It wasn't.

Thoughts this week.

Zayn's promo was fucking amazing. Actual intensity and passion. Take notes Reigns. Neville's wasn't as good, but was solid enough.

Itami/Axel was probably Itami's worst match since debuting. Axel seems to think that screaming over and over at the crowd means you have personality. Itami's leaping lariat was the highlight. The crowd wants a GTS, they're itching for it. I liked Itami's snapmare/540 roundhouse combo.

Kidd's promo? HOLY SHIT. He's REALLY come along in the last year. The shit-eating grin on his face was as good as his delivery.

BLISS RETURNED! AND IS STILL THE CUTEST THING IN WRESTLING! quick match, nothing special. Sasha is still fucking awesome.

Breeze's return against Chad Gable. Gable got some chants. And he has a permanent dumb-face. Gable is smooth as fuck on the mat though. Psychology wise he needs a hell of a lot of work, but I see some talent.

Balor's promo was...??? The guy was Gold in Njpw. This is the perfect example of people not writing for the superstars voice, and as such, it comes out bad.

The main event was alright. No where near as good as last week's main event. Highlight was Gotch's wrist clutch saito. There were a few awkward moments really early, but they managed to make something out of it. Thehot tag was genius though. I have no clue what the finisher was, like a 360 lariat powerbomb. It was cool though.

Overall? 6/10. Nothing bad, nothing special. Bliss is cute, Kidd is getting greater by the week. Axel isn't having a resurgence.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Jerichoholic274 said:


> It wasn't.
> 
> Itami/Axel was probably Itami's worst match since debuting. Axel seems to think that screaming over and over at the crowd means you have personality. Itami's leaping lariat was the highlight. The crowd wants a GTS, they're itching for it. I liked Itami's snapmare/540 roundhouse combo.


What was so bad about the match? Does Hideo still look sloppy?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

NormanSmiley said:


> What was so bad about the match? Does Hideo still look sloppy?


Hideo looked great. It's just it was horribly dull and uneventful. Nothing exciting happened until Hideo tried to make a comeback. It's mostly because Axel has very little 'WOW' in his moveset. A good five minutes of forearms, a dropkick, and a couple of rest holds. Mixed in with Axel screaming at the crowd.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jerichoholic274 said:


> It wasn't.
> 
> 
> Balor's promo was...??? The guy was Gold in Njpw. This is the perfect example of people not writing for the superstars voice, and as such, it comes out bad.


Sucks to hear that about Axel vs. Itami. Also Bálor aka Devitt has really never been good on the mic. His promos in NJPW were meh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

NastyYaffa said:


> Sucks to hear that about Axel vs. Itami. Also Bálor aka Devitt has really never been good on the mic. His promos in NJPW were meh.


I always liked his militant Bullet club stuff. Maybe because it was so different to what I was used to. I don't know.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Balor has never been great on the mic. His NJPW promos are nothing to write home about either. What he does have is bucketloads of charisma and just radiates cool, but not really special on the mic. Kinda like Jeff Hardy in that regard.

I hope nobody takes that as me comparing the two in their abilities or anything.


And my waifu Bliss is back? :dance


----------



## Becky

I was quite looking forward to seeing how Axel would use this chance, so it's a shame to hear he was poor with Itami. I was hoping we'd get a Kidd style rebirth from him. Ah well, looking forward to the show as always anyway. Can't wait to see where they go with Sami and his promo.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Give Axel time please. Kidd didn't get good immediately.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Someone please post the earlier version. I can never wait until it goes live.*


----------



## SnapOrTap

http://wegadgets.net/net.php?v=GOWN196BYRMS


----------



## SnapOrTap

Nvm that's last weeks lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

SnapOrTap said:


> Nvm that's last weeks lol


*Thanks for trying ositivity*


----------



## Waffelz

Still not up.


----------



## Becky

Sami Zayn's promo here is class. Passionate as hell. This is what wrestling needs. Top guy.


----------



## lhama

Great show. Lovely action, and a debut.

How is Zayn still on the roster? He is the purest babyface in years. Vince, Trips found the next guy. He's a red headed canadian, and he will make you a ton of money.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good show!

- Loved Sami's promo <3 The emotion was genuine, and I loved him apologising for his cheesiness xD I also liked Neville coming out and Sami saying he owes him a rematch.

- Good match for Hideo Itami, glad he won!

- That Tyson Kidd & Natalya segment :lol When Kidd said he chews their food and gives them mouth to mouth and Nattie goes "that's what mama birds do to their baby birds, and you're not a bird last time I checked" hahaha. I love Kidd's weird cat loving persona.

- Nice to see Alexa Bliss back in action! Is Becky Lynch actually going to wrestle anymore or does she just follow Sasha around lol?

- I like the look of Chad Gable, lol that girl screaming when he got introduced :lol Nice reception for him too! I knew he'd lose to Tyler Breeze though...

- FINN!! <3 I love listening to him talk!

- LMAO who the hell was that lurking? Was it Marcus Louis? :lol

- Good main event! I loved the Lucha Dragons' finishing move! Looked really cool.

Next week is looking good so far with Finn Balor in singles action and Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Another great show this week. Only problem with it was the lack of Kevin Owens.

The opening segment proves that Sami Zayn is the best all-around wrestler in WWE today. This guy is a bonafide main-eventer for the rest of his career. With his run in ROH and now this I think he already has to be considered one of the greatest babyfaces of all time. This is how you should act when you're the champion of your promotion. There has to be someone in charge who recognizes his talent and makes sure he's handled with the proper care on the main roster; Pat Patterson is close to Vince so maybe he's the guy to do it if Vince for some reason doesn't see it. Good work by Regal as well, putting over Neville and Zayn very nicely.

Curtis Axel was pretty bad in that match, I have to agree. He needs to shut up because he comes off really bad when he's constantly going to the crowd to get a reaction. Hideo won with some cool looking offense and that's all that matters.

I've said it before and I'll say it again: this version of Tyson Kidd is money. This is the type of backstage segment that we should get on Raw. The funny thing is that this segment may have been shot backstage at a Raw since Saxton was there too. Great stuff.

I despise Alexa's gimmick because it's way too girly for my taste but she's good and I love the way she enters the ring. Looks wise she's very near the top in WWE, without question. Tons of potential.

Nice to see Gable debut. He looked very good overall but I hope he doesn't keep wearing Swagger's old singlet when he's given a proper push. From what I've seen from him and his twitter he comes off as a very smart guy and a student of the game. I think he has the potential to fill the Benoit role. And what a reaction he got, this NXT crowd may be the smartest crowd in the history of wrestling, they know everybody. From Leva Bates, Mia Yim and the Wolves, to the unexperienced NXT guys, everybody gets the proper reaction, it's pretty amazing to watch.
I guess Marcus Louis will be playing a phantom of the opera gimmick from now on. Could be good.

Bálor's short promo was good. I feel bad for criticizing Devin every week so I won't do it this time.

Main event was ok. I find it funny how the Sin Cara character is now a powerhouse heavyweight. He's actually one of the largest guys on the show now and his moveset if filled with slams and powerbombs :lol


----------



## NastyYaffa

Awesome episode this week.

Sami's opening promo was pretty good. Loved the passion showed. Also Neville vs. Zayn next week! :mark:

Hideo vs. Itami wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either. Itami looked pretty good in it, tho.

Kidd was awesome as usual. :fact

Alexa Bliss is back and looking hot as fuck kada Her match vs. Sasha was okay, and Sasha looked great in the ring as usual.

Overall an awesome episode. (Y)


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Been loving the fire in Sami's promos as of late, I hope Bryan has that in his promos when he returns full-time

- Axel was talking a TON of shit and that's awesome

- Hideo looks more like a finesse guy than the hard hitter I expected him to be

- Just imagine Tyson doing the neglected animal commercials :lmao

- Chad Gable looks the lovechild of Kurt Angle and Brad Maddox

- Where the fuck has Tyler Breeze been?

- fpalm The Vaudevillians still aren't tag champs.......and Lucha Dragons still are (just give Kalisto a new partner like Crowe PLEASE)


----------



## Sarcasm1

Good emotional promo to start the show from Sami. 

Axel talked way too much trash imo. Seemed like he was looking for a reaction for every move he makes. The match was okay and Hideo looked good.

Kidd's backstage promo was funny. 

It was good to see Alexa more in the offensive side in this match. Still needs a lot of work but she has the look and ring potential of a top diva, and I can definitely see her in the title picture in the summer. Not much to say about Sasha... she has already establish herself imo, the top heel diva in the entire company.

Chad Gable was pretty good for his debut. Three of the five members of Shoot Nation made several appearances on the show before, so I'm wondering how soon they will push the stable into the show.

Marcus Louis stalking Tyler has potential.

Balor's promos are fine so far, but I would like to see him cutting longer ones once he has a proper feud.

The best part of the tag title match was the finisher, pretty sweet.

7.5/10


----------



## Phaedra

Alexa Bliss is such a cutie, wish I could pinch her cheeks lol

Also, Chad Gable ... Tyler Breeze should be sued for kicking that beautiful boy in the face. Oh My Word. And as a side point what a promising looking talent, I just want the shoot nation now. 

I almost wet myself laughing (exaggeration obvs) at Kidd replacing Sarah McLachlan as the face of the cat protection agency thingy, too funny. And Nattie was funny too. 

And Sami's promo was beautiful.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I Love Zayn. Zaynians!!!!

No. Go away Axel.

No. Go away Bull & Mute.

Alexa Bliss will be Diva's Champion by Wrestlemania 32. 
Why has nothing changed since Sasha and Charolette feud started? "I want the title!" and she doesn't get it. Then repeat....

Lets go Gable!!! :mark::mark::mark: Probably will be huge in WWE as long as he doesn't smoke weed.

and Balor's promo was good. Short and strong.

:lol WTF did Tyler Breeze photograph? :lmao


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

We have to make a Gable Stable! :mark:


----------



## Sykova

k7q3Jsaqbb0BCL9OluK?start=2


----------



## bonkertons

Kidd was really good in that interview.


----------



## Kronke

Decent episode this week, not the best. Is it just me, or has Sasha toned down her taunt? I used to love it. The "OOOOOHHHH!" and other random sh*t she would yell. LOL. So much swag. Girl, go back to embracing the ratchet.

Next week sounds freakin' amazing. Zayn v. Neville. Balor v. Kidd. Corbin v. Bull. I assume Nattie and Charlotte v. Sasha and Becky? Legit better card in an hour than anything Raw can put out over 3 hours.


----------



## Tommy-V

Alexa seems to have gotten thicker :moyes1 :banderas


----------



## chargebeam

Alexa was :banderas


----------



## Insomnia

Good show this week.


----------



## Geeee

This week felt a bit like "the real show is next week". Kind of a filler episode. The only match I really enjoyed was Banks vs. Bliss. I'm pretty sure there were two chicks making out in the background of Itami vs Axel. Aiden English has a pretty good singing voice.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Tommy-V said:


> Alexa seems to have gotten thicker :moyes1 :banderas


 yup as i was watching the match i was hey







alexa's ass seems bigger now


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show. 

- SAMI ZAYN RETURNS!!! Loved his promo and it felt even more satisfying to see him after being gone for a few weeks. He was energized and passionate, and I can't wait to see the feud with Owens unfold. 

It was also great to have Neville come back too and speak to Zayn. Now, getting Zayn Vs. Neville again? ANOTHER R-Evolution rematch? 

- Vaudevillain promo was short but sweet. Love those guys. They are just great showman. 

- Hideo Vs. Axel was OK. Still not digging Axel. Him yelling at the crowd isn't going to suddenly make me find him interesting. However, it was nice that Hideo got a win. 

- LOL at Tyson Kidd's cat love bit. 

- The Corbin/Bull video package was actually awesome. I can't wait to see what they do with their match next week. Will it be a squash? Will it be a legit match for both guys? We shall see. 

- I keep hearing that WWE is high on Alexa Bliss, but she's done nothing but job. Oh well, the match with Sasha was decent. 

- Breeze is back! YES! God, everybody is returning on this show, huh? The match with Gable was a nice little match. Good win for Breeze and Gable showed some stuff too. 

- Balor promo was OK. His match with Kidd next week should be good. 

- Lucha Dragons Vs. Vaudevillains II was OK. I'll say it again. I am not a fan of seeing so many rematches from R-Evolution that don't advance anything or do anything different. Literally all of the rematches from that show have had the same result under the same circumstances. What's the point? But the finish to this match was pretty cool. 

This week's show pretty much peaked with the Zayn/Neville segment at the start. It was cool to see Breeze back and Hideo & Sasha getting wins was nice to see. There wasn't much to report on the in ring side of things, and the main event was basically just a repeat of something we've already seen. 

That said, next week's show should be really fun. Even if it is another R-Evolution rematch, Zayn/Neville is a good match to debut with in the new time slot. Also, we have the well built up Corbin/Bull match and Balor Vs. Kidd, so next week should be a good one.


----------



## L.I.O.

Can I just marry Alexa Bliss now? I'm completely in love.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Kidd's interview was great. Really funny stuff. Well delivered too.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Fairly certain this is the first time the champ offers the rematch which once again shows why Zayn is better :zayn3
AXE-MAN :mark: Finally :banderas
Tyson chewing that food :lmao
Not liking the move to Wednesday but at least next time I have two matches to look forward.


----------



## Becky

L.I.O. said:


> Can I just marry Alexa Bliss now? I'm completely in love.


She's so unbelievably adorable. I love her.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Tommy-V said:


> Alexa seems to have gotten thicker :moyes1 :banderas


I noticed that too kada


----------



## Becky

Another great show this week. Not all that enamoured with a rematch main event, but it was a solid show that advanced things along nicely, and it made me look forward to next week, which is something WWE outside Full Sail so rarely does, so kudos to everyone.

- Sami Zayn's return was just class all over. The guy is so over with this crowd and the whole going into the crowd to celebrate was cool. His promo just proved to me what a top top guy he could be as well (but let's not get too excited, this is WWE). He gets it, and the passion was brilliant. Neville added a nice little touch without doing too much and it set up the rematch nicely. Glad we'll be able to move on from this next week as well and progress the story - it's nice to see WWE programming where they won't dwell for far too long on one story at the top. 

Strong show, very much enjoyed it. I'm sure next week will be the strongest show since REvolution, but that will be helped by a show like this, which managed to build a bit of anticipation and set everything up nicely. 

- As someone else said at the top, another rematch from REvolution isn't ideal, but this one sort of has to happen so they can move on, and it should be the last of the rematches. It should also be ace. Looking forward to seeing Zayn and Neville in the ring for what will probably be the last time for a while. 

- I was really looking forward to seeing Curtis Axel come to NXT for a little bit of a career kickstart a la Tyson Kidd. This wasn't a great match, but I don't think we can be too harsh on him yet. He should probably do less trash talking and a bit more work as opposed to the kind of pedestrian moveset he used here. I'm sure he'll get there in the end though. Fingers crossed. Ace to see Hideo get some nice offence in and get the win as well. Although I don't like the slightly spinnier Trouble in Paradise finisher to a kneeling opponent. Please just start kneeing people in the face, be you running or dropping them from your shoulders. 

- Tyson Kidd, Curtis, this is what you need to be. The hoody with the cat ears, the being an arsehole to Natalya, he's class. I genuinely laughed when he turned to Saxton when she left and said "they're my cats" with that knowing nod. He's great, lets keep him on NXT. 

- As mentioned somewhere above, the package for Corbin and Dempsey was surprisingly good. I haven't been all that into their thing, but this package and last week has got me a bit more hyped for it. I just hope that next week's match lives up to what has been a relatively long build in NXT terms. If it's a squash, I'll be disappointed. Let's just have two big guys beating the hell out of each other, please. 

- Alexa is back! She's the most adorable person to ever be in wrestling (sit down, Bayley). Love her. She always loses, which is weird given how much of an entrance they give her and all that. But she didn't look all that bad here. Nice little return match that she got some good offence on, while they also made the Boss look strong. Well executed. It's amazing how effortlessly good women's wrestling can be when you let people wrestle. 

- Tyler Breeze v Chad Gable might have been one of my favourite things on the show. I felt this was a really good way to debut Gable. He goes against a guy he could feasibly beat, gets in a fair bit of offence, manages to put across what sort of wrestler/character he'll be, and then loses without looking like a chump because Breeze just has a bit more experience and ring savvy than him at this point. They told a strong story, and I can get behind that any day of the week (but mostly Thursday, or Wednesday next week). 

- Bálor's promo was good. He's not going to be a guy who says a lot at any time in his career for me. He just kicks ass and keeps that dangerous mystery around him, which is great. But here he sounded pretty good, the cat analogy worked and it gave a little bit of spice for next week's match. This has the potential to be a highlight next week. With Kidd/Bálor and Neville/Zayn on the same show, it looks like it'll be a good week for NXT. 

- As I said at the top, I wasn't all that into the idea of a rematch of this calibre main eventing the show, but it was decent for what it was worth. Gotch and English got in some good work and looked like they were trying to be more ruthless, while the Lucha Dragons did what they do. That double team finish was pretty sweet as well. Sin Cara looked like a bit of a hoss here the way he just yanked English up.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Tommy-V said:


> Alexa seems to have gotten thicker :moyes1 :banderas


Mutherfucker...I called dibs the first time I saw her. Back off.


----------



## Allur

Chad Gable. :mark: Excellent debut, can't really get much better if you're going to lose the match.

From what I've seen on Youtube from his indy appearances, he can definitely talk too. Could be something great in the making. Can't wait for him to get the Nation there with him. :banderas


----------



## Geeee

Guys with outside sponsorships in the WWE:

Brock Lesnar - Jack Links, Jimmy Johns
Tyson Kidd - Beats by Dre

How did Tyson pull this off? You'd think when pitching this to Vince, it all would've shaken down with John Cena wearing Beats to the ring.


----------



## Nicole Queen

:troll


----------



## Tommy-V

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Mutherfucker...I called dibs the first time I saw her. Back off.


Nuh-uh


----------



## Bearodactyl

Raven called dibs first /endof :waffle


----------



## chargebeam

Vest In The World said:


> - Alexa is back! She's the most adorable person to ever be in wrestling (sit down, Bayley). Love her. She always loses, which is weird given how much of an entrance they give her and all that. But she didn't look all that bad here. Nice little return match that she got some good offence on, while they also made the Boss look strong. Well executed. It's amazing how effortlessly good women's wrestling can be when you let people wrestle.


I'm in love with Alexa.

On another note, would you imagine a tag-team with Alexa & Bailey? The cutest and most adorable tag-team ever!


----------



## Joshi Judas

Bearodactyl said:


> Raven called dibs first /endof :waffle



This guy knows what's up.

Rest of y'all fuckers, get in line :dance

That new thickness on my waifu kada


----------



## Jonasolsson96

I was pleasantly surprised by the debut of Chad Gable. I dont live in the states so I havent seen him on houseshows and this was the first time I ever saw him wrestle. Been hearing good things about the guy and watched some interviews. He looked great in the ring. Wwe have been lacking that amateur wrestlers wrestler and got him now.

Sami Zayns opening segment was epic. Take notice wwe. When that shit was done nxt was only 10 minutes into the show including the intro and all that and they accomplished so much more then wwe do with there 20 minutr dragged out opening promos.

Alexa Bliss. Im inlove. Ive never seen anything that cute.

Hopefully Curtis Axel gets his career resurected. They need to go somewhere with Hideo. It feels as if he,s satisfied just being in the wwe and isnt trying. I dont feel the fire I feel from Balor,Owens,Zayn etc. He was 1000 times as good as KENTA.

Tyson Kidd is amazing. Put the wwe worldheavyweight title on him.


Didnt care for the mainevent. Love the vaudevillains but this match is starting to get repetetive. We need new tagteams.



Overall great show as always.


----------



## fiddlecastro

GLITTER BARF 4 EVER!!!!!


----------



## Pharmakon

chargebeam said:


> I'm in love with Alexa.
> 
> On another note, would you imagine a tag-team with Alexa & Bailey? The cutest and most adorable tag-team ever!


Just add Leva Bates and a cosplay trio is formed

Also, anyone knows who the guy behind the curtains was on this week's NXT during Tyler Breeze's victory?


----------



## Necramonium

It's a shame that Alexa keeps losing, HHH probably thinks she is not ready for a big feud. She' is sexy little momma... 



















I liked Gable's debut, i really love technical wrestlers, something that really is missing these days in WWE, nobody did it better than Curt Hennig, Bret Hart and Kurt Angle, and he reminds me the most of Angle, probably because of his amateur wrestling history that clearly is present in his move set. This is a guy we need to keep a eye on.

I still don't care about Tyler's theme song, i know it's a like a heel song, him singing about himself, but if he ever turns face, it won't really work, his old one and how they did his entrance was perfect.









The guy looking onto Tyler Breeze in the back in the rafters after the match looked creepy though, he looked a bit like Marcus Louis.

And it seems i am the only one who does not care at all about the Vaudevillians? The gimmick has fail written all over it and even in NXT the crowd barely cares anymore.


----------



## x78

^ The crowd never really cared about the Vaudevillains. That's been my problem with Gotch all along, the whole 1920s schtick is not a heel gimmick and not really a face gimmick either, it's just kind of a curiosity which doesn't translate to long-term interest or success. At least English's artiste gimmick had some logic, although it needed refinement to bring it up to something workable on the main roster. This OTT gimmicky shit doesn't rally have a place in wrestling any more IMO.


----------



## chargebeam

Noble Mercury said:


> Just add Leva Bates and a cosplay trio is formed
> 
> Also, anyone knows who the guy behind the curtains was on this week's NXT during Tyler Breeze's victory?


Marcus Louis?


----------



## Allur

Yes, it was Louis.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Crowds reaction to Axel :ti :maury


----------



## GTL

A good show this week. Zayn very good and nice to see Breeze back. Vaudevillains are great workers but the gimmick is beginning to run out of steam. Gable nailed it on his debut. That guy is learning incredibly fast.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Vaudevillains need a more consistent theme. I like them both, so changes need to be made. 

The '20s Vaudeville gimmick isn't following to well as a heel gimmick, so change it up. English has a nice voice, why not make it the scholar and the idiot? Or just latch onto the circus/fairground theme. The strong man and the dandy.


----------



## Certified G

Just got done watching the show. NXT is absolutely the most exciting WWE show and it's not even close. I'm always looking forward to next week's show and they actually make me excited about rematches unlike Raw/SD ("a huge rematch between Big Show and Roman Reigns, next week!" :cole)

- Sami Zayn was :zayn3

- Curtis Axel was ut

- Tyson Kidd was, as usual, great :fact

- Alexa Bliss was :banderas

- Tyler Breeze was :mark:

- Lucha Dragons was :mark::mark: Their match wasn't great/anything special, but I'm a big fan of both guys so it's always good to see them on the show.

- Vaudevillains was :trips7 I just can't get into these 2. This gimmick will _never_ work on the main roster. I thought Aiden was pretty decent when he was a singles wrestler, but this Gotch addition did him absolutely no favors.

I might type up some more in-depth thoughts later (probably not), but that pretty much summed up what I thought of the show.


----------



## HHHGame78

They got rid of Alexa's intro to her song.


----------



## RiverFenix

Vaudevillians to me is like the Deuce and Domino 50's greaser gimmick - fun at first but absolutely zero staying power. Aiden English was in a much better spot when he sang himself to the ring as a singles wrestler. 

Zayn promo and Itami vs Axel were the two good segments for me this week (still not feeling the Itami finisher - at all), the rest was pretty "meh". Gable is a tiny dude, and needs to change his ring gear - don't be a Kurt Angle rip-off. I bet he uses an ankle lock and Angle slam as well - just a hunch. Breeze is all sizzle and no steak - he looked better in-ring getting squashed as Mike Dalton.


----------



## x78

^ I've made the Deuce N Domino comparison before, although at least DND were pretty cool and had a unique style in the ring (plus one of the GOAT theme songs) and the 50's are still somewhat relevant. Vaudevillains are just there, I'm not sure who they are supposed to appeal to or why they do the things that they do. For the gimmick to succeed they need to adapt it to make them two snobby theater/Broadway types, but in present day terms rather than just acting like people from the past. It's strange to me that nobody in NXT has figured out that outdated 'gimmicks' like that aren't ever going to be anything more than a sideshow in modern wrestling.


----------



## Geeee

They should accentuate the manly aspect and reduce the vaudeville aspect of their gimmick. If they were irritatingly sportsmanlike, that would work on the main roster


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I find the Vaudevillains gimmick very entertaining. I agree that it would be a complete failure in the main roster (and not because of them) but they have given us plenty of entertaining and smart segments. I enjoy the act but I don't think they have very much to offer in the ring at this point. They'll have to decide whether they're a real, serious tag-team or a Matt Classic comedy gimmick. If they go with serious they'll need to change their wrestling style completely and start wrestling a more agressive old-school style like Scott Dawson does, at least when they're heels. As babyfaces their comedy schtick would probably work better though, especially in front of that NXT crowd.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Although the matches weren't big time, it was the story progression and the character progression of this episode which made it great. Zayn is over. HE is over as Champion, he is the Full Sail people's champ. I might have missed it, but there was no Owens which could have added to the story somewhere, but it's cool. 

Itami's match although not amazing, was good for him. It showcased him a bit more which is what he needs. Alexa needs more tv time she is gorgeous, and has charisma, and man Sasha is just living her character now. Every movement she makes contributes to her persona. Her winning here was great booking and demonstrated she isn't finished with Charlotte.

BTW, how good is Tyson Kidd. This new character he's given himself has improved him leaps and bounds and his promo just rolled off his tongue perfectly and he nonchalantly just rolls out those "Fact"s so well now it's scary. 

Next week is going to epic. Title rematch, Balor vs. Kidd, Corbin vs. Bull. Big show next week can't wait. Shows this good Im staying away from spoilers because I just want to watch and be entertained!


----------



## obby

Some thoughts on this week:

- Sami continuing to prove that he's great on the stick. Was thinking that it's pretty cool how the Steen feud hasn't even really started yet, and this would have been the go home show for the next PPV had this been the main roster.

- I think the knowledge of them taping four shows at a time is seriously fucking with me. SAMI ZAYN RETURNS FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE YESTERDAY! TYLER BREEZE IS BACK FOR THE FIRST TIME SINCE THE LAST TAPING!

- Tyson Kidd isn't gone :mark:! Very critical of them turning one of the subtle quirks of his gimmick into a main thing in cats. Unnecessary flanderization that is hopefully dropped soon.

- Hideo Itami w/ the best match he's had so far in NXT. Axel wasn't bad here, and while I'll give him a shot I doubt that he'll get off of my shit list.

- Alexa Bliss is legit beautiful. Gawd.

- I think people are doubting this whole Marcus Louis thing way too early. It looks interesting enough. Where the fuck is Lefort btw? Assuming he's done.

- Exciting that we'll finally get to see Baron Corbin in an actual wrestling match next week. It'll probably suck, but you never know.

- I see some potential in Aiden English. He's been pretty good in the last few promos and the Vaudevillians are good enough that I can say I enjoy them despite their awful jobber ceiling gimmick. I almost hope they take the titles off the LD's so Kalisto can go solo and stop having the exact same match every time.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

Tyson Kidd and Cesaro need a push as a team. I saw that promo again and it was pretty good. I mean, midcard level but funny and entertaining.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Curtis Axel, now that he's back in NXT to rejuvenate his career, needs to change things up. If you come back down just to put on good-great matches without any change up to his character, he's not going to succeed. Tyson turned heel, changed to this cocky douche. Curtis needs to make sure he changes things up otherwise he won't go back to the majors.

Edit: and if he thinks he's safe, see Dibiase's kid.


----------



## obby

Ted Jr left on his own accord to spend more time with his family.

For the record he was a huge missed opportunity but whatever.


----------



## Geeee

Honestly, Curtis Axel feels like he has the potential......









to ruin NXT. Didn't like him this week. Even his match was boring and that's supposed to be his strength.


----------



## Gretchen

Zayn's opening promo was good. Still not getting the hate for Neville. If he's not overexposed, he's a solid face. I think he'd make a good midcarder on the main roster. 

Axel vs Itami = Nothing special. 

Tyler Breeze. :mark: He'll def have to change his finisher once he comes up to the main roster given how Rowan uses a similar move as a signature maneuver.


----------



## RiverFenix

Tyler Breeze is overrated as all hell around here. He's been by in large the exact same character doing the exact same bits since he redebuted with the gimmick. No memorable matches or even high spots, crud finisher, mic work very basic for the gimmick.


----------



## Gretchen

Well, even if he is, it's not like he's the only overrated guy on the NXT roster given how overrated is the first term to come to mind when someone mentions NXT.


----------



## Arthurgos

I have to say i hope Tyler Breeze gets called up sometime soon and keeps the theme etc. In this day and age i can only call him the perfect heel. It is funny his gimmick and look is so similar to Dolph but the way his gimmick is in comparison if very very much in your face vein.

I don't understand how people do not get The Vaudevillians and they have only gotten better for me since they had the odd comedic tease for there big matches along with that evil turn that the music does when they shake hands. It is unfortunate i could see them be great heels with even with English being able to carry on his gimmick of singing when he does stuff in ring like he did the other night a bit but all in all the only thing i could see stopping this team from going forward is simply Vince. English in his promo's on the main roster could gather hatred the way Sandow did with Gotch just being great in the ring having his strong man gimmick which i could see slowly getting over to honestly.


----------



## Certified G

Arthurgos said:


> I have to say i hope Tyler Breeze gets called up sometime soon and keeps the theme etc. In this day and age i can only call him the perfect heel. It is funny his gimmick and look is so similar to Dolph but the way his gimmick is in comparison if very very much in your face vein.


I'd rather see Breeze stay in NXT. Being called up on the road to Wrestlemania is almost never a good thing because you'll just get lost in the shuffle. And I also have this feeling he's going to be a comedy jobber once he gets called up.. maybe something like a Miz superfan who keeps trying to impress him or something stupid like that.
If the recent house shows are anything to go by (they usually aren't though) he's not gonna make it past the lower end of the midcard. Being paired with Titus O'Neil and Hornswoggle is the last thing you want to be doing if you're an NXT star touring with the main roster.


----------



## Arthurgos

The Corre said:


> I'd rather see Breeze stay in NXT. Being called up on the road to Wrestlemania is almost never a good thing because you'll just get lost in the shuffle. And I also have this feeling he's going to be a comedy jobber once he gets called up.. maybe something like a Miz superfan who keeps trying to impress him or something stupid like that.
> If the recent house shows are anything to go by (they usually aren't though) he's not gonna make it past the lower end of the midcard. Being paired with Titus O'Neil and Hornswoggle is the last thing you want to be doing if you're an NXT star touring with the main roster.


If done well being called up around Wrestlemania season could be perfect. It is very easy to create an initial story for someone being called up using the Royal Rumble itself or a way to get them over like i suspect Neville will be. More than one is a bit too much though that is for sure.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Tyler Breeze is overrated as all hell around here. He's been by in large the exact same character doing the exact same bits since he redebuted with the gimmick. *No memorable matches* or even high spots, crud finisher, mic work very basic for the gimmick.


:hmm:

vs Zayn NXT Takeover 1
vs Neville, Zayn & Kidd Takeover Fatal FourWay

There's a few tag matches I remember watching from last year on weekly NXT television as well. Granted it isn't exactly hard to have a good match with the likes of Neville, Zayn & Kidd but he wasn't exactly carried in any of those, in fact he held his own and added to the match in a good way.

For me Tyler's greatest strength might actually be his ring work but he never really has the scope to fully show that because he has to work within the confines of the Prince Pretty character.

I will agree though that the gimmick needs a rework before he gets to the main roster. Not a doubt in my mind that he'll be treated like a comedy lower midcard for life jobber otherwise.

Simple tweaks like him showing more offensively in matches could help no end. Such a thin line between HBK and Adam Rose or Fandango with those types of gimmicks, way more miss than hit.


----------



## Certified G

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> vs Zayn NXT Takeover 1


This match. :banderas

I became a full-fledged fan of Breeze after seeing that match. I used to view him as someone who had his character down, and good mic skills to go with it, but was lacking in the in-ring department. I definitely changed my tune after that match, and like you said, it wasn't exactly as if he was carried in that match (or others).


----------



## Kronke

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Tyson Kidd and Cesaro need a push as a team. I saw that promo again and it was pretty good. I mean, midcard level but funny and entertaining.


I would be shocked if they weren't the tag champs in the next few months. Two of the best, pure wrestlers in the business, and they finally have a gimmick they can run with. One that probably jives with how they actually feel, so they should pull it off very well.

Their promo with Renee on the Raw Aftershow last week was freakin' epic.

Those arm cannons and that fact dropper tee. :lel


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

^ Why are all these great segments / promos always on the Youtube channel and never on the actual broadcast :kobe, that was really good.


----------



## Kronke

Good question.


----------



## Gretchen

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Simple tweaks like him showing more offensively in matches could help no end. Such a thin line between HBK and Adam Rose or Fandango with those types of gimmicks, way more miss than hit.


He'll probably get buried once he's promoted to the main roster which is a damn shame. Imo, he's much better than either Johnny Curtis (and I kind of like him) or Adam Rose have ever been. The guy not only is great in the ring but is very good at playing his current character and decent on the mic. He should be an upper midcarder; he can go and has the essential character and sufficient charisma to go along with it.

Add this guy to Neville in the list of guys I think should run the WWE midcard in the future.


----------



## Kabraxal

Kronke said:


> I would be shocked if they weren't the tag champs in the next few months. Two of the best, pure wrestlers in the business, and they finally have a gimmick they can run with. One that probably jives with how they actually feel, so they should pull it off very well.
> 
> Their promo with Renee on the Raw Aftershow last week was freakin' epic.
> 
> Those arm cannons and that fact dropper tee. :lel
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Syfp7_ya2K8


And that right there showed two of the best the WWE has and they aren't really being given much...... this seems off the cuff and Cesaro and Kidd owned it! And yet, the WWE won't give them the time of day to actually showcase it and go out of their way to even fuck over their own chosen guys with shit writing as well. 

Ugggggghhhh I want all these guys on NXT where they are given a fucking chance.


----------



## Gretchen

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Simple tweaks like him showing more offensively in matches could help no end. Such a thin line between HBK and Adam Rose or Fandango with those types of gimmicks, way more miss than hit.


He'll probably get buried once he's promoted to the main roster which is a damn shame. Imo, he's much better than either Johnny Curtis (and I kind of like him) or Adam Rose have ever been. The guy not only is great in the ring but is very good at playing his current character and decent on the mic. He should be an upper midcarder; he can go and has the essential character and sufficient charisma to go along with it.

Add this guy to Neville in the list of guys I think should run the WWE midcard in the future.


----------



## $9.99 Brother

Is there any rumors or agreed upon answers for who was in the tyler breeze's picture?


----------



## Oxidamus

Just want you guys to realise that even as a 2nd generation Flair, Sasha is more popular than Charlotte.

http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=b-nxt


And BBR is bankrupt.


----------



## obby

Well yeah. I'm surprised that something Charlotte wore even went for 200.


----------



## chargebeam

What the hell. Those things cost more than my trip to Wrestlemania 30 last year.


----------



## DG89

$9.99 Brother said:


> Is there any rumors or agreed upon answers for who was in the tyler breeze's picture?


Hopefully Solomon Crowe, a gimmick where he lurks in the shadows waiting to pick out his next opponent? That'd be pretty awesome.


----------



## Kronke

LOL, the BO$$'s shirt is going for more than twice as much as anything else currently for auction.

I'm going to check back on that in a few days, I'm interested to see how high those two are willing to drive the price up.


----------



## SicBizkit

I am actually looking forward to Baron Corbin/Bull Dempsey. The amount of time they have put into building the feud has allowed me to invest in it. I may be in the minority but I am a huge fan of Curtis Axel (given I am biased as a Minnesota native). I hope he sticks around NXT for awhile.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

SPAZ said:


> Just want you guys to realise that even as a 2nd generation Flair, Sasha is more popular than Charlotte.
> 
> http://auction.wwe.com/iSynApp/showPage.action?sid=1100903&pageName=partners&pgmode1=b-nxt
> 
> 
> And BBR is bankrupt.


I thought everyone knew that already. Charlotte doesn't get any reaction at all except for the WOO!, and that's because of how much everyone adores Ric. Banks is better in the ring too. Fuck anyone who says otherwise.


----------



## DirectorsCut

TBF isn't Sasha's shirt a one off that you can't buy in the WWE store, whereas Charlotte's is?


----------



## Oxidamus

DirectorsCut said:


> TBF isn't Sasha's shirt a one off that you can't buy in the WWE store, whereas Charlotte's is?


There are a lot of reasonable factors, but it's fun to, you know, poke fun.


----------



## DirectorsCut

True but I also don't think the cost of Banks and Charlottes shirts has any correlation to how successful or "over" each is respectively. They really aren't comparable.


----------



## Oxidamus

There's a direct correlation between merch sales and popularity.

But like you said, one being a custom made, one of a kind shirt, that is signed, dissolves that correlation for the most part, as it's compared to a shirt you can get from the shop, but is just signed.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Very good show last week, as always of course.


----------



## wowjames

HBK 3:16 said:


> Very good show last week, as always of course.


Wouldn't call the show very good. Very good shows have very good angles and matches.


----------



## Larfleeze

Has Itami torn his left pec at some point? Looks like he has


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hyped for tonight's episode. Neville vs. Zayn + Bálor vs. Kidd :banderas


----------



## Becky

Can't wait for tonight's show. Man, I love NXT.


----------



## omaroo

When did NXT move to Wednesdays? Thought it aired on Thursdays.

Dont know where I have been the last few weeks lol.


----------



## Bearodactyl

omaroo said:


> When did NXT move to Wednesdays? Thought it aired on Thursdays.
> 
> Dont know where I have been the last few weeks lol.


Moved this week, because Smackdown is moving to Thursdays.. :waffle


----------



## THANOS

Bearodactyl said:


> Moved this week, because Smackdown is moving to Thursdays.. :waffle


Funny, because us Canadians get Smackdown now on Wednesdays starting tonight : : :banderas :banderas


----------



## Becky

Looks like we've lost the early airing of NXT on the network (afternoon in the US I guess) with the move to Wednesday.


----------



## Romangirl252

Can't wait for nxt tonight on its new night


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yay, we all get to watch together :*


----------



## HBK 3:16

So hyped for tonight, going to be a great show; through I will probably have to wait to watch it until tomorrow because I don't have the Network.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Damn, this sucks. I used to get NXT at 8pm, UK 8pm, now I have to wait until 8pm US time. Probably won't even watch it tonight since it's at 1am over here.


----------



## Phaedra

So 1am? it's only an hour I can go to sleep, or try to go to sleep at 2am, and it's NXT it's worth it.


----------



## Necramonium

Anyone noticed that last week and this week we got Little Naitch aka Charles Robinson as referee? A main roster referee! NXT of course deserves the best.


----------



## TripleG

I thought Finn was going to win in 20 seconds there for a second.


----------



## The True Believer

Same here, GGG. Liking this match so far.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was a damn good match!


----------



## TripleG

Good match! Balor gets the win!


----------



## The True Believer

Why is Renee back on commentary? Please just go away. fpalm


----------



## Lok

Nice match between kidd and balor.


----------



## TripleG

Oh that divas tag is going to be cool! 

Yeah, I am excited for a divas tag match. It is NXT so that actually makes sense.


----------



## Vårmakos

i swear i just heard faint 'shit' chants in sync with bull's theme.


----------



## Ham and Egger

So Balor acts like Great Muta without the mist?


----------



## TripleG

OK, should we get the stopwatch out for this one, or do you think it is going to be a real match?


----------



## The True Believer

Do me proud, Charlotte. Do me proud. :banderas


----------



## mezomi

So was that match better than their previous match? Obviously I'm talking about Kidd and Balor.


----------



## The True Believer

bama Awesome End of Days.


----------



## TripleG

That End of Days was impressive.


----------



## safc-scotty

Becky looks so out of place with Sasha, really not feeling that pairing.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Corbin hit the end of the fat ass on Bull. I do hope Bull gets on the main roster. I enjoy his promos and ring work.


----------



## ironcladd1

Sasha kinda no-sold that baseball slide. :lol


----------



## TripleG

These gals be wrasslin'!

I love it!


----------



## TripleG

Good divas tag match. 

And Sasha gets the win! Boom!


----------



## Kronke

Dude in the yellow is making this Divas match unwatchable with the non-stop "Let's go.." chants. STFU already, mark.

Sasha did well not to sell that slide, because it came no where near her.


----------



## mightymike1986

Wanted that Corbin/Dempsey to be longer after that build up!


----------



## Kronke

mightymike1986 said:


> Wanted that Corbin/Dempsey to be longer after that build up!


I was kind of hoping Bull would get a quick win off a fluke roll up or something, so they could build some kind of rivalry.

Now, Corbin looks even more like a beast, and Bull shouldn't be worth his time. They can't really continue with that feud in any way that makes sense to me.


----------



## x78

Kronke said:


> I was kind of hoping Bull would get a quick win off a fluke roll up or something, so they could build some kind of rivalry.
> 
> Now, Corbin looks even more like a beast, and Bull shouldn't be worth his time. They can't really continue with that feud in any way that makes sense to me.


Hopefully leading to a Corbin-Braun Stowman feud. Bull is really expendable and they did well to even get him as much credibility as he had.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That main event was damn awesome. WWE's MOTY so far.


----------



## TripleG

Oh if Kevin Owens' attack costs Zayn the title....holy shit! 

And oh wow! Neville learned from the last match!!!


----------



## TripleG

Zayn retains! 

Really good match. Nowhere near the classic that had at R-Evolution, but they did some different things to at least make this match a different experience.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I'd love to see a Zayn/Owens/Neville 3-Way on the WM pre-show or the next NXT Special.


----------



## Phaedra

HOLY FUCK!!! that was just edge of the seat awesome. That could have been a main event on any of the shows WWE rolls out.

And the divas tag was bloody good, Natalya looked strong as fuck. 

and that Bálor match was sweet as fuck too. 

This show is just amazing.


----------



## Kronke

I'm going to have to watch everything past the Divas match later. The lag w/ the Network on the PS4 is pathetic.


----------



## Lok

That was a fun match. Owens still on the prowl.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Kronke said:


> I'm going to have to watch everything past the Divas match later. The lag w/ the Network on the PS4 is pathetic.


It was working just fine for me. :draper2


----------



## Larfleeze

mightymike1986 said:


> Wanted that Corbin/Dempsey to be longer after that build up!


Yeah same, should have been a more even match too. Very impressed with the end of days on Bull though


----------



## mightymike1986

Kronke said:


> mightymike1986 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wanted that Corbin/Dempsey to be longer after that build up!
> 
> 
> 
> I was kind of hoping Bull would get a quick win off a fluke roll up or something, so they could build some kind of rivalry.
> 
> Now, Corbin looks even more like a beast, and Bull shouldn't be worth his time. They can't really continue with that feud in any way that makes sense to me.
Click to expand...

That would have been a good move by them.


----------



## Vlad Balashov

Great show. All the matches went well. 

The tease for the quick win in the Balor/Kidd match was cool. Loved the intensity they both give in their hits. They are just both great to watch in the ring. Kind of wish Bloody Sunday was the finish, but Balor does a great double stomp.

The women's tag match was awesome. I loved how Renee actually brought up pre WWE history with Nattie and Becky. That was cool. Great stuff from all 4. Nattie seriously looked like a beast. They need more matches like this in the main shows.

I was so mad the Corbin/Dempsey match wasn't longer because I was enjoying. It had an old school brawl feel to it. It was good paced, with good shots from both sides. Impressive End of Days for the win, but the match really should have been longer.

And finally the main event. Another amazing match from these two. Not as exciting as their R Evolution match, but I loved how they got different reversals in there at different times to change the match up. It kept it fresh, and very entertaining. Then of course Kevin Owens comes in to remind you that he is here to destroy.

Great show. This show almost never seems to disappoint. Really glad that we get to see this every week. I really think any of those matches had the potential to be longer, entertaining matches.


----------



## Mox Girl

Great show!

Loved the Balor/Kidd match - nice to see Finn getting his first singles win! His entrance is still the coolest, including his music.

I liked what little we saw of the Corbin/Dempsey match, everybody's right, it should have been longer. Liked the finisher on Dempsey though!

The divas tag match was good but I felt it could have been a little longer. Some really good moments in there, and it sets up for a rematch cos Sasha cheated.

Awesome main event too, I love when people who know each other extremely well wrestle each other, those counters were amazing. Loved them teasing Sami being out of it, but then he came back to retain. I knew Kevin Owens would show up, I was waiting for him to tbh :lol


----------



## jcmmnx

Everything was awesome except Charlotte stinking it up. Zayn/Owens is going to be on point. Hopefully we get a Neville/Balor match.


----------



## Kronke

I'm getting an error "not playable - invalid state". Does that mean it isn't available on demand yet, or is there something wrong on my end?


----------



## Mox Girl

Kronke said:


> I'm getting an error "not playable - invalid state". Does that mean it isn't available on demand yet, or is there something wrong on my end?


Your end, maybe? Cos I watched it On Demand, cos I hate using the live stream when I don't have to :lol


----------



## Kronke

weatherwarden said:


> Your end, maybe? Cos I watched it On Demand, cos I hate using the live stream when I don't have to :lol


Okay, thanks. I'll try resetting the router or something.


----------



## The Ice King

Kronke said:


> I'm getting an error "not playable - invalid state". Does that mean it isn't available on demand yet, or is there something wrong on my end?


Mine is saying that too. 
They have it titled as "January 15th" when it should be the 14th so Idk 
if that's causing a problem or they're trying to fix anything.


----------



## Sykova

Anyone have DM or YT?


----------



## almostfamous

The Ice King said:


> Mine is saying that too.
> They have it titled as "January 15th" when it should be the 14th so Idk
> if that's causing a problem or they're trying to fix anything.


Mine got that too. And I think I locked up my account by clicking on it so much. Now it says "Stream Limit Exceeded" :frown2:


----------



## Roach13

Another very good show


----------



## Lazyking

I thoght Zayn/Neville was better than the special show. Neville was smarter and it didn't need the booking the last match got.. Like they made me believe that Neville roll up at the end which is shocking.

I think Neville will probably stick around til after mania maybe even longer cause really all these guys near the top deserve to be called up but only so many spots and you're taking away from NXT if you don't have someone to replace this guys. Like Neville can go up but if Zayn was to leave NXT, you have no top babyface..things like that.

Gotta keep NXT strong while helping the main roster.


----------



## squeelbitch

it's amazing that no matter how many times i see sami zayn vs neville it doesn't seem to ever get old


----------



## HHHGame78

The error was fixed for me when the 11:00 airing was shown. The on demand feature worked after that.


----------



## dan the marino

It just boggles my mind that the same company can produce a show like NXT and a show like RAW only a few days apart from each other each week.


----------



## dan the marino

It boggles my mind that the same company produces both NXT and RAW episodes each week only days apart.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well since it seems that Owens won't take Neville out of NXT permanently, I'm hoping Solomon Crowe can debut and write Adrian off with a brutal attack.

Yes, I still believe in Crowe. Starting to feel bad for the guy.


----------



## LaMelo

Great show


----------



## SnapOrTap

http://veedio.info/dailymotion.php?url=k4wr2kz1Y81gVz9Ru3D


----------



## Sarcasm1

DGenerationMC said:


> Well since it seems that Owens won't take Neville out of NXT permanently, I'm hoping Solomon Crowe can debut and write Adrian off with a brutal attack.
> 
> Yes, I still believe in Crowe. Starting to feel bad for the guy.


They still have a lot of things for Neville to do before becoming mighty mouse on the main roster. Triple threat for the title and vs. Balor are rumored to be on his schedule.

As for the show itself, some of the matches were too short but you can't do anything about it. One hour per episode limits some of these matches, especially when a main event title match is scheduled.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

thoughts this week.

Balor and Kidd delivered, but it was far either's best work. Nothing much else to say.

Corbin/Dempsey was horseshit. truly terrible match. I understand time constraints, so I think they should have cut the diva's match entirely and had them go for longer, unless of course they can't. The end of days was impressive, but that's all that was from corbin.

Diva's math was pointless, charlotte botched little things once or twice, but the right people won.

As for the main event, it was a damn good match, but no where near as good as their R-evolution match. What I loved though, is the fact that they had an entirely different match than their last title match. That's what we need. If you've seen one sheamus match you've seen them all, not with zayn and neville. the superkick through the turnbuckle made me cringe.

Overall it was a good show. 7/10 mostly for the opener and closer, middle was all filler. Balor is cash, Sasha should be champ, and Owens looks to be getting some tone in those arms.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I feel rather bummed out about the Corbin/Dempsey match. It had so much hype and potential build into it only to end in such depressing rushed fashion. :/

Oh well, NXT on an overall scale however still delivered. Zayn/Neville kicked ass and Owens appearing made the storyline progress.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Oops, I fell asleep :hayden3. Lots of wrestling on tonight's show, but it's to be expected with the title rematch on the card.

Balor vs. Kidd: Nothing impressive here. Their tag match with Itami and Gabriel was way better.

Corbin vs. Dempsey: This match went exactly as I expected it to go: 3 minutes of hosses smacking each other that ends in a Corbin victory.

Team BAE vs. Team Nepotism: Sasha REALLY needed this pin. It wasn't a stupid distraction rollup, she got to hit her signature move and keep Charlotte grounded. I love it. Most girls end up being irrelevant after losing their title match, but the brass is determined to keep Sasha looking strong. It also shows Charlotte is not invincible, which gives the fans hope of Sasha beating her for the title one day instead of it being a foregone conclusion that Charlotte wins.

Zayn vs. Neville: John Cena and Randy Orton need to take notes. This is how you make the same match over and over again entertaining. They tell a different story everytime. I love how Zayn sold the hurricanrana and looked like he was dead. The crowd believed it. OH WAIT, IT'S KEVIN OWENS OUTTA NOWHERE :cole! Owens continues to prove why he's the best heel on the roster with that surprise powerbomb and disrespectful foot on Zayn's throat. When you can get a bunch of smarks to genuinely hate you, you know you're a great heel. There were legitimate "YOU SUCK!" shouts from the NXT crowd. I don't think I've ever seen them that angry.

Overall show gets a 7/10. Sasha looked great, Dempsey is done, and the Main Event storyline progressed.*


----------



## TripleG

Last night's show was very good. 

Balor Vs. Kidd was a good opening bout. Balor continues to impress more and more and Kidd has found a nice niche spot as the heel that can work well with any babyface and set him up for bigger things. He doesn't win much, but he's a good hand to have on the show as Neville, Zayn, and now Balor have all come off looking better after having worked with him. 

The Divas Tag was a good match. It was just a nice display from four girls that can definitely go. It had that typical booking of "beating a champion in a non title situation = TOP CONTENDER" BS that we see on Raw every week, but Sasha was already near the top of the food chain anyway, so this wasn't an example of a rushed push or 50/50 booking or any nonsense like that. 

and the main event was very good and got us some more Kevin Owens/Sami Zayn build. It was nowhere near the classic they had at R-Evolution, but there were some nice callbacks to that match and it was nice to see Neville learn from some of his mistakes the last time, and I thought Sami might lose the title when he started showing the effects of a concussion, so really good work all around. 

The only thing that fell flat was Bull Vs. Corbin. This is the first time since I've started watching NXT where a payoff didn't really deliver. I don't know. I was expecting either a ciool brawl or Corbin winning in 20 seconds. Here, they just sort of bumbled around for a few minutes until Corbin hit End of Days. Maybe this is me coming off of seeing Makabe Vs. Iishi, but I expected something a bit more brutal and hard hitting. Actually, look at the match Bull & Mojo had back at Fatal Four Way. That match was a minute long and accomplished more than you'd expect. This was not an impressive showing for Corbin at all.


----------



## Morrison17

Probably the best epsidoe since I started watching NXT again back in september.

Liked the way Corbin squashed that Rusev Wyatt love child.

Also it was nice to see how Devitt buries Kidds wrestling abilities. WWE made a very smart decision when hired him. 

Tag match was ok. Charlotte and Becky are very good wrestlers.

And the main event was my fave Zayn-Neville match.

But fuck the crowd for not chanting KILL STEEN KILL. Or atleast KILL OWENS KILL. Easily best chant in wrestling.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Loved everything except Bull whatever and Corbin is his name? Was just a mess. The finish was nice thou. Takes some solid work to pull that off real nice.

Sasha and Becky have some serious promise. They are also putting a lot of weight on Flair's daughter. I don't find her to be better than Sasha tbh, in the ring, and overall presence/character.

Finn vs Kidd was a well paced, and awesome match.

Sami vs Neville :eagle Sami's head, man. Every time he landed on his head I was like :cry then the kick to the head had me like :gameover 

ME was a solid first title defense.

:eagle Owens vs Sami gonna be a stiff match, I can see it from here.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The hurracanrana from the blue thunder bomb set up as was brilliant as was he counter to the turnbuckle DDT. Great way to call back to big spots in their past matchups but have them reversed/countered this time. Makes the matches different.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Morrison17 said:


> Probably the best epsidoe since I started watching NXT again back in september.
> 
> Liked the way Corbin squashed that Rusev Wyatt love child.
> 
> Also it was nice to see how Devitt buries Kidds wrestling abilities. WWE made a very smart decision when hired him.
> 
> Tag match was ok. Charlotte and Becky are very good wrestlers.
> 
> And the main event was my fave Zayn-Neville match.
> 
> But fuck the crowd for not chanting KILL STEEN KILL. Or atleast KILL OWENS KILL. Easily best chant in wrestling.


Why would they chant for the heel to kill the greatest babyface in wrestling? And "steen", really? That's just dumb.

The show was very good yet again. Not going to write a long review this week so I'll just point out some things that caught my eye.

- Baron Corbin looked really good in this match. His punches looked great, his demeanor was very good and his end of days on Bull was impressive. Obviously the match was too short but Corbin was a good babyface in this match and I was impressed with him. His selling was what it was but they probably told him not to sell too much or show weakness so it's understandable. Still think he needs a haircut and a new jacket but other than that he's shown a ton of potential. There were a lot of female cheers for him which is always a good sign for his future.

- Natalya killed Charlotte's hot tag by rolling to the wrong side of the ring. Natalya is a good worker but there's some instances where it's almost as if her brain stops working and she botches something horribly. I remember that dreadful finish to a match she had with AJ on Raw once and here it was again. It was a small detail but it really took from Charlotte's offense as she took a long time to get in the ring and get rid of Sasha and Becky. Sasha's "I WON!" was the highlight of this segment for me but this was the best Becky has ever looked in my opinion.

Looking forward to reading the spoilers to tonight's tapings. I usually forget what happened by the time the episodes air so it's a win-win for me :lol


----------



## dan the marino

Yeah I have to agree, the Baron/Dempsey match was awkward. I thought either Dempsey would be squashed in another 20 second match or they'd have a long back-and-forth. Instead it was an awkward hybrid of both ideas. Not sure where they're going with this after that.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

This show is so much better than WWE's that it's sad at this point. I can't believe how much more entertaining this is. I just started watching wrestling again a year ago n never heard of this NXT before that. You don't have to be some indie wrestling expert to like this, it's just so obviously entertaining, they need to give it more publicity.


----------



## x78

Really enjoyed the Corbin vs Dempsey match. I also didn't mind how quickly it ended, a brawl like that wouldn't go on for too long IRL.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

just watched this weeks NXT.


Balor vs. Kidd was very nice. Kidd is so good in his current role. Dedicating the match to his cat. :Jordan


Was expecting Corbin and Dempsey to go a bit longer but not too fussed it ended quickly as I'm not a big fan of either guy really. 
Still waiting for Corbin to get a match that lasts for 5 minutes or longer. Need to get a look at how he really is in the ring, as it's pretty hard to judge from these 30 second squashes. Also hope they end this winning streak bullshit sooner rather than later.



No fucks given aboot the tag match other than Becky. Skip.


Really dig these Zayn vs Neville matches a lot. Always fun to watch these two go at it.


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> HOLY FUCK!!! that was just edge of the seat awesome. That could have been a main event on any of the shows WWE rolls out.
> 
> And the divas tag was bloody good, Natalya looked strong as fuck.
> 
> and that Bálor match was sweet as fuck too.
> 
> This show is just amazing.


And to think, this wasn't even their best match! Their last one at R-Evolution really was their best one.


----------



## Pharmakon

NXT really knows how to put on a solid show, I liked how Owens interfered after the match and not during the match. I'm looking forward to this Zayn/Owens feud. As for Neville I think he should feud with someone from the main roster like Rusev or BNB that way he can have an opportunity for either the US or IC title.


----------



## Old School Icons

What more can you say about Neville and Zayn? They were born to wrestle each other and I'm really going to miss their matches when Neville moves up.

Solid episode, Balor/Kidd was pretty good and as usual the NXT Women put in a solid effort.

Corbin and Dempsey was a disappointing brawl, weak point of the show. Not convinced either of them will make the main roster in the end.


----------



## BoogieBentley

I agree that Corbin/Dempsey was a let down, but it wasn't their fault. They didn't give them near enough time and the whole match was poorly booked. I talk about this week on the Snake and Boogie Show. Check it out and leave some feedback! http://youtu.be/y-oqn1WpOII


----------



## LaMelo

I didn't think Owens was going to have enough time to attack at the end but he is quicker than he looks.


----------



## HBK 3:16

Just got a chance to watch the show, here are my thoughts.

*Balor/Kidd:* Good solid match, liked the work from both and thought they put on a decent match out there; Balor's really going to be a star if they don't fuck him up through.

*Dempsey/Corbin:* I despise both of these guys but it was an alright match I guess.

*Charlotte/Natalya vs Sasha/Becky:* Very good tag match, all of the girls looked very impressive out there; through Natalya seemed like an obvious weak link here. Becky also impresses me more and more everytime I see her, and of course Charlotte and Sasha are amazing as always; so all in all no complaints.

*Zayn/Neville:* Another excellent 4 and a half+ star match from these two great workers, it wasn't as good as R: Evolution, but it was still an amazing match and I really liked some of the spots and reversals throughout it; Owens post-match attack was also great and more good progression for that feud. So all in all no complaints either from this.


----------



## LaMelo

I wonder how much longer before Charlotte gets the call?


----------



## HBK 3:16

Zayniac said:


> I wonder how much longer before Charlotte gets the call?


Probably right after Wrestlemania I would imagine.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:mark: these fuckin spoilers I'm reading right now :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just a point I'd like to make about Corbin/ Dempsey. 

I actually liked the story. Bull is really jealous of Corbin, while Corbin doesn't care. So when Bull wants to prove he's better, he tries to beat Corbin really quick. So he tries his finisher too early. Corbin hasn't been beaten down sufficiently enough to stay down for the top rope shot, and Bullays for it. Corbin then is able to capitalise on Bull's impatient mistake and put him down with the End of Days.

I actually thought it told a cool story, which incorporated all that's been happening up until this match.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Great show. Great storytelling by everybody. 

Kidd and Balor opened the show with a bang. They are already stars in my eyes. 

Dempsy vs Corbin was highly anticipated and I cant wait for these "nobodies" to make it to the main roster and make a name for themselves.

The divas tag match was entertaining. Charlotte has it all. Shes the full package. I noticed how Sasha and Becky are savvy in the ring. NXT is perfect for the divas division because now you have professionals heading to the main roster, instead of noob sex dolls.

Main event was just flawless. Almost a 5 star match. Maybe a 5 star match. I cant decide. But that indecisiveness makes it less than 5. Neville is just something else. He moves like a monkey and he is batshit crazy. Zayn is remarkable and his modified super babyface attitude will take him a long way.


----------



## SHUDEYE

I'd never seen Dempsey before but for some reason I found there was something about his look I didn't really like but anyway, the match was decent, I actually didn't expect it to be that one sided - but then again this is the first full WWE show I've watched in about 8 years so I don't know the story behind anyone really.

I like Finn Balor, his entrance was kind of weird/awkward but cool at the same time. He's got a bright future - I haven't heard him talk yet though. He's the Irish signing for memory.

Zayn/Neville was a great match. I loved Owen(s?) coming out - he's Kevin Steen to me still I can't remember what his WWE name is, haha but yeah I loved that. Zayn really is living up to the hype people are talking about - _great_ theme music too. First full WWE show I've watched in 8 years, I'll be watching this again.


----------



## chargebeam

Superb main-event. I loved how they did spots from the R-Evolution match but came up with new counters to those same spots. It showed how these two wrestlers learned from each other's moveset and came up with counters to the moves they knew. Such good booking, man. NXT is so great.

Only thing missing was sweet Alexa Bliss and Enzo & Big Cass. Can't wait for next week.



DGenerationMC said:


> :mark: these fuckin spoilers I'm reading right now :mark:


I won't read them, I never do. But judging from your excitement, I'm very curious to see what's in store! :mark: (thanks for not spoiling)


----------



## RaheemRollins

Adrian Neville is incredible.. Would love to see him do well on the main roster. Freak talent in the ring.


----------



## Becky

Alreet, here's my quick review of this week's show. Another stellar one at that.

Very little in the way of talking this week, with only Bull getting to speak, but that was alright, because it meant so much wrestling! The quality was good from start to finish, and it just felt like a classy wrestling show that refused to let up. By the end, I was left once again realising why I love NXT, and that's never a bad thing.

- Kidd v Balor was a good way to open the show for me. I continue to be impressed by Bálor's entrance and the subtle little changes that he makes to it to keep it fresh. The guy is cool and so over already. I think he'll be gone from our NXT screens before too long at this rate. And surely even WWE can't screw up a guy like this.....surely. Please. Please don't. Anyway, on to the match - great opener where both guys got some really good offence in. Bálor showed his skills in selling as well on some of Tyson's kicks, which was cool. Still not a fan of how the commentators pronounce Pele. Or Renee and Alex Riley together at all. However, this was a nice little match that keeps Bálor ticking over nicely and elevates Kidd a little, keeping him relevant. 

- Dempsey v Corbin....what to say about this? It was going to go one of two ways. It was either going to be a hossy slugfest with lots of massive bumps, or it was going to be another squash that really proves nothing from Corbin, who's always been the main guy in this feud. When they ended up on the outside, I was convinced we were getting a double count out and a brawl to the back, so when they ended up back in the ring, it was promising. In the end it was just another squash for Corbin that doesn't really prove that much. A bit disappointing given the build we had to this match. However, that End of Days. That was impressive. He threw Dempsey around like he was a small child. 

- Natty and Charlotte v Team BAE - It's probably just me, but whenever Natalya comes out smiling like an absolute goon, I just turn off. She really annoys me. This match was a bit short and really didn't go as hard as a singles match might have done, but it was nice enough, and again showed that women's wrestling can be varied and decent if you give people the chance to do it right. Glad Sasha got the pin, because it seems to suggest they're going to keep the title feud going. Surely she can get over the line this time and win the title. I certainly hope so. Still not that keen on Becky as her partner though. Let's allow the Irish one to go alone and show how good she can be and get Carmella into team Bae, please. 

- Sami Zayn v Adrian Neville - Good wrestling should not only be about bringing it at the big events, but being consistently impressive. And these two proved themselves again here with another classic in this series of title matches. If this is to be the last one of the matches between them for now, then it's a worthy way to bow out of the feud. Some of the countering and exchanges was class. Neville's spike hurracanrana was top class, and I believed for a second he was going to win, as I did when he bridged on the pin right at the end. Suspension of belief like that, even when I knew Zayn was going to win really, is something the main roster just doesn't bring, so it was great to see it in here. The highlight of this match for me was the attempt at the corner diving DDT thing from Zayn. Neville countering it by just kicking him in the face shows ring craft. He's wrestled Sami enough to know what's coming, so he just steps back and kicks him to fuck. That's something more wrestlers should be doing when they wrestle someone repeatedly. Show learning of your opponent's spots, it's good story telling. Other than that, the end was what it needed to be. Never been a massive fan of the Helluva Kick, but hey, Sami won and we can all be happy. 

- Kevin Owens - This guy. What a top guy. I love the way they're just building him as a no-nonsense heel without the snarky comments and the reasoning. He's just doing what he does and he doesn't give a fuck if you want to know why. They're managing to get him heel heat rather than turning him into a hero to the Full Sail crowd as well, which is difficult to do when they're how they are. The build is just perfect for the sort of monster heel they're trying to make him, and different enough to give him an edge and let him stand alone as his own guy. I can't wait for the pay off to this feud at the next live special!


----------



## HitMark

Wow. My mind is blown. How the fuck does NXT manage to put out a better weekly show than a WWE PPV?

-Balor vs Kidd. Amazing. Didn't think it was gonna be over shadowed

-Corbin vs Dempsey. Good Hype. Short match but good

-Team BAE vs Charlotte and Natty - This match was amazing. I mean, I can't remember seeing a tag team match this good. 

-Neville vs Zayn-Fuck 5 stars. This match gets all the stars from me. What a spectacle. Fast pace. Great stroytelling. You could see that crowd was speechless, just watching it.

-Fuck Owens. This just means he is doing his job well and getting legit heat as a heel,on purpose.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Loved this weeks show

Balor/Kidd was a nice little match, both guys are really talented and this was much better than their last match

Corbin/Dempsey was a good brawl, I like Corbin a lot

Womans tag was really good as I would expect with these 4 girls

Main Event was brilliant, Neville is so good and I just really hope they don't mess him up when he finally gets to the main roster, Zayn is growing on me more every week, starting to really like him

The Owens attack at the end was done perfectly, throughout the match I thought he'd come out but I'm glad they gave Zayn the clean win and then did the attack.


----------



## Geeee

Becky Lynch is growing on me. I love her almost constant trash talking. She doesn't really fit with Sasha but I'm liking her bad girl scowl and non-stop chatter.


----------



## obby

Pretty disappointed in the Bull Corbin feud just ending in a regular squash on the show as opposed to a special. I mean, I don't really care for either guy but it seems like a waste to have the blow off to a three month feud like this.

Also Sami's new tron roud


----------



## fiddlecastro

This was a pretty good show, but I, too was pretty disappointed with Corbin/Dempsey ending how it did. Not that I was super invested in the story, I just thought it would be worthy of a match on some sort of special after all the buildup

The main event was freaking fantastic and Kevin Owens is a true heel. I love it.


----------



## HitMark

I think the conclusion, which this clearly wasn't, to the corbin/dempsey will be reached at the next NXT special.


----------



## Starbuck

Binged on about a months worth of NXT since R Evolution since I never got around to it during the holiday and I'll be damned if this show isn't fun. NXT reminds me why I actually like this shit. I'm invested in practically everything that happens, it's unreal. I can't wait for the next live special. Simply can't wait.


----------



## Certified G

Starbuck said:


> Binged on about a months worth of NXT since R Evolution since I never got around to it during the holiday and I'll be damned if this show isn't fun. NXT reminds me why I actually like this shit.* I'm invested in practically everything that happens, it's unreal.* I can't wait for the next live special. Simply can't wait.


I think this rings true for most people here who watch NXT. It's an amazing show to watch. Everything is build so well, it's easy to get invested in whatever's going on. There's actual character progression, the storylines are very easy to follow, all the shows serve a clear purpose etc.. And most of all.. it's just a fun show. I'm very excited for the next live special, NXT always delivers!


----------



## ahmedgnaoui

The sing-off


----------



## Geeee

Starbuck said:


> Binged on about a months worth of NXT since R Evolution since I never got around to it during the holiday and I'll be damned if this show isn't fun. NXT reminds me why I actually like this shit. I'm invested in practically everything that happens, it's unreal. I can't wait for the next live special. Simply can't wait.


Imagine trying to binge watch Raw? You'd probably wanna shoot yourself in the face...


----------



## jacobrgroman

Starbuck said:


> Binged on about a months worth of NXT since R Evolution since I never got around to it during the holiday and I'll be damned if this show isn't fun. NXT reminds me why I actually like this shit. I'm invested in practically everything that happens, it's unreal. I can't wait for the next live special. Simply can't wait.


when they had the free month in november I watched every episode they had all the way back to feb before arrival.

it reminds me of the old-school nwa/mid-south/world class type shows.


----------



## Sykova

x2f8sys_uploaded-by-desitvforum-net-2015-01-21-720p-nxt_sport?start=2


----------



## BehindYou

So Blake can kip-up too?

There a VERY ECW tag team in my mind, it's such fast paced wrestling but they still tell a story. 

Honestly, if the Usos can be one of the biggest tag teams, surely Blake and Murphy can.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I had to rewind to catch where Marcus Louis was at.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Enjoyed Hideo vs. Breeze. Itami's best match since coming to NXT, imo.

Also marked a little bit for KENTA rush :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

who the fuck was that mark interviewing Kevin?


----------



## december_blue

Cleavage said:


> who the fuck was that mark interviewing Kevin?


Greg Hamilton


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Man, I love Hideo's offense. Great to see his matches getting better and better every week.

And Owens is so great. He only had three lines but he managed to put himself over yet again. "Do you work here?" :lol Very impressive stuff. Next week's contract signing should be great.

Did not notice Marcus Louis. Can someone post a screencap?


----------



## Kronke

dat Sami rage.


----------



## wildpegasus

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Man, I love Hideo's offense. Great to see his matches getting better and better every week.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great to hear. Are you a new or old fan of KENTA/Hideo? I'm always interested in hearing the perspective of new fans to Hideo/KENTA's work.


----------



## x78

Louis :mark:

Took me two or three watches to spot him.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

wildpegasus said:


> elhijodelbodallas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man, I love Hideo's offense. Great to see his matches getting better and better every week.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Great to hear. Are you a new or old fan of KENTA/Hideo? I'm always interested in hearing the perspective of new fans to Hideo/KENTA's work.
> 
> 
> 
> I've known him for a long time but never really watched anything from him except for some youtube videos of his moves. I'm watching full matches from him for the first time.
Click to expand...


----------



## NastyYaffa

DAT KENTA Rush tho :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another great NXT episode from start to finish.


BTW, what is Balor's finisher called?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Damn. I'm glad there's a weekly thread for NXT. I assume I'm not alone in thinking that Balor's entrance is the greatest entrance in WWE right now?

I thought that Main event was really great. I've only seen Hideo on NXT (Which I know he's from Japan but I've never seen any of his stuff there) but I really love him so far. That was a really close match. Match of the Year so far (only 21 days in though :lol)


----------



## Kronke

Leon Knuckles said:


> BTW, what is Balor's finisher called?


Coup de grace (pronounced -- "grau"), basically means "mercy killing" in French. Pretty awesome.


----------



## NormanSmiley

Loved Hideo's hulk up. I've always thought that to set himself apart, he needs to incorporate end-of-match no selling like they do in Japan. Kind of like Tomohiro Ishii in NJPW. His best performance so far.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Great episode tonight,

Awesome seeing a pissed off Sami, and Dad Regal come out and calm him down, haha.

Balor looked great,

Blake and Murphy looked strong, which is pretty cool, I like those dudes

Future fatal 4 way women's title match!!!! YES!!!

and Breeze vs. Itami was fantastic! Breeze was killing it, and Itami brought his best WWE/NXT performance to date.


----------



## "C-" Player

Was hoping to see blue pants.


----------



## Cleavage

Pretty much agree with everyone here, real fun episode like always.


----------



## HHHGame78

Itami needs a credible finisher, just let him do the GTS ffs. Punk has moved on to UFC and it's Itami's to begin with.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Hideo DA BOSS did WORK in that ME. :clap was beautiful.

So much potential. Hope he wins next week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Damn good episode, despite a couple of bad production and booking ideas.

Zayn once again owns shit on the mic. I also like that it's a non-title match at Takeover, probably because of the scheduling and how it will add to their feud.

Axel and Balor was alright. I just can't get into an Axel match. Balor's dropkick is a thing of beauty.

Vaudevillains and team THICK was a decent tv match, and I liked how unconventional the finish was. Got THICK over and added to the VV's confidence issues.

The women's match was far from anything special, but it got the story told. I'm not sure if they wanted Bayley heel, but if they did, they should have had it against someone who the crowd enjoys. Charlotte gets so little reaction I think she's actually David Flair's son and not Ric's. Her lack of charisma is unbelievable. 

The main event was pretty damn good. Hideo winging kicks like a motherfucker was awesome. As was Breeze's crucifix driver. That Kenta rush should be what he uses to finish guys, or at least lead up to it. It looks brutal and if they book him right could be something truly devastating.

Overall? 7/10. Hideo is gonna be huge if vince doesn't go full retard, THICK have it going for them. WHERE IN GOD'S NAME IS ALEXA FUCKING BLISS?


----------



## Lariatoh!

Main event was good, but I know how good Kenta can be. The ending of the match was pretty good, but I know he's capable of better. I'm not sure if he has to slow down for his opponents because they are not in his league, but he still seems to be in an adjustment period. 

In any case, Itami vs. Balor in 2 weeks, that is going to be flat out amazing, and I'm expecting big things. As in Zayn/Cesaro caliber. 

Owens has an interesting character. He's almost a face in some of his backstage promos. Yeah he was a bit rude to the interviewer but at the same time, he didn't threaten or yell at him, he was just indifferent. It's actually cool to see something different from an evil heel. 

I'm not sold on the Aussie team. They are a bit generic to be honest. And Axel, like I said has to start evolving his character. If he's come down to NXT to get better, the same old shtick isn't going to get him back on the main roster.


----------



## ATF

Another really good show this week. Not quite as good as last week, but certainly to the point, no doubt.

Stuff involving Zayn/Owens was on point. Opening promo was cool, Zayn beating up Dillinger was cool, subsequent promo w/Regal was really cool... yeah, really excited for the contract signing (can't say I've said that a lot of times, more points for NXT on that).

Charlotte/Sasha was honestly not bad for the 2:30 minutes it got, but of course that was more about the aftermath than anything. BAYLEY :mark: Fatal 4-Way for the title in a WWE environment can be hit or miss... but this is NXT, and if the Takeover II Main Event is any indication, this won't be anything short of AT LEAST pretty good.

Vaudevillains/Blake & Murphy was pretty formulaic, but it was enjoyable for what it was. God, Vaudevillains are so cool. Aiden English in particular. Dude rules. Gotch is a good old school smasher too, no points taken off him. Blake & Murphy were fine too. Interested to see the match w/the Dragons next week.

As for the tournament stuff, Axel doesn't really click that well on NXT, for as much as he's clearly trying to be the next Tyson Kidd in terms of a main roster 'vet' down in Full Sail to restart his run, and Itami/Axel a few weeks ago was pretty average, but this effort vs Balor was certainly better. Maybe because he clicked better w/Finn, but then again, Finn clicks w/anyone, quite frankly. Dude's starbound.

Itami/Breeze was pretty good, easily Itami/KENTA's best singles work in WWE yet. The man has slowly gained more and more confidence in the ring, and he's starting to show some signs of being the stiff motherfucker he's known to be. But dat Breeze tho. He's just the shit. Best heel in NXT behind Owens, easily. Loved this match's story of Breeze avoiding Itami's kicks, which got payed off really well w/the KENTA Rush. Itami's hulk up was also genuinely well done - he bravely hulked up, but never looked like he was blatantly no-selling, which is something that annoys the fuck outta me. And while the middle portion of the match was a little draggy, the final stretch was very Zayn/Breeze'esque (even included a sequence from such match) and really, really good. Nice match overall. Looking forward to seeing Balor/Itami.


----------



## jcmmnx

Main was really good, and I think both guys deserve equal credit. There's a big difference between a guy like Axel who seems forced in everything he does, and someone like Breeze who's just a natural with great instincts and timing.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Pretty good episode. No complaints. Zayn and Owen's bit and the ME being the highlights.

8/10.


Needed some Bliss to give it a higher score


----------



## HHHGame78

Lariatoh! said:


> I'm not sold on the Aussie team.


lol One guy is Australian, it's Buddy Murphy.


----------



## Pharmakon

Blake & Murphy really have a lot of potential after seeing that match, but they still have a long way to go. 

The match between Breeze and Itami was fun to watch, both wrestlers were impressive.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Decent episode, not as great as last week but it was gonna be hard to follow that Neville/Zayn match.

I fucking love that this show is only an hour long, and that you don't see every guy, every week. Interesting that Zayn/Owen's is not for the title, but I guess it'd be unfair for Owen's to come straight in and get a title shot just for attacking Zayn. I'm hoping that the #1 contender match main events the next special and Zayn/Owen's is the semi main event. I usually think world title matches should be last, but seeing as though it's not for the title I think it would be a good way of putting some main event emphasis on someone who isn't Zayn, seeing as though he's been in the last couple of ME's.


----------



## Deeds

Good episode, nothing amazing though

Good points:

Itami - I've noticed people wanting a regular finisher for him I like that his kicks can end a match, it makes them and him look a legit threat, I like the unpredictability it bring too.

Breeze - Great performance from him, that crucifix bomb was a thing of beauty.

Zayn - very good and passionate promo and we saw a welcome edge to him I haven't seen when he just beat the shit out of Dillinger. 

HM - Louis getting his creep on during Breeze's entrance, Albert to Graves ''let's talk about your career...aaannd we're done'' (harsh as hell.) :lol 

Bad points:

Axel - the reason Kidd was/is successful in NXT was because he changed it up a bit, Axel's just doing the same thing that made him boring and irrelevant in the face place.

Everything else was ok. Good to see team thick getting momentum, the Boss was looking stunning tonight and had a decent promo + match (I payed alot more attention to her then normal, dunno why though.)


----------



## Necramonium

Does anyone know if Simon Gotch got his gimmick and last name from Frank Gotch? Seeing his looks are very similar as well to Frank Gotch.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

axel needs to get rid of that woat haircut


----------



## Geeee

I think Vince sent Axel to NXT to bring down the quality of the program. He hasn't brought any changes to his act in NXT. What is he hoping to accomplish? Main event was excellent. Tyler Breeze is a very good talent.


----------



## LaMelo

Maybe Axel is going on a long losing streak like MVP a few years ago? 

How about the tag team with the jobber entrance got the W.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

I love Breeze but that Crucifix Driver is just plain stupid. 
There is no way you can get up on your opponents back and then get enough momentum to drive them into the ground like that without the opponent doing all the work.

It just looked silly.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Just the way the Crucifix Driver is. Dont see why he shouldn't do it.

You could say the same thing for the Canadian Destroyer.

Plus Breeze and Itami are around the same size, so it doesn't look that far fetched.


----------



## TripleG

I just saw this week's episode and I enjoyed it. 

- Next Takeover Special is on February 11th. Excellent! A Tournament to determine the Number One Contender to Sami Zayn? Even more excellent! 

- It was great to see Sami react to last week's attack from Owens with aggression. Sami demanding a match of any kind with Owens was great, and I liked Regal's position that title shots need to be earned rather than simply granted on a whim. Both of them came off great in this segment. We'll how to see how this plays out, but no matter what, we're getting Zayn Vs. Owens!!! 

- 1st Tournament Match: Axel Vs. Balor. Well there is no secret who was going to win this one. There was no chance Balor was going to get served up to Axel. Match was OK and I was happy with the result. 

- Liked Sasha's backstage promo. She's great. 

- Bull's promo was good, but I am not exactly excited for a Baron/Bull rematch after how the first one turned out. 

- Sasha Vs. Charlotte was OK while it lasted. The DQ finish was done just to set up a four way title match. I marked for Bayley's return and her suplexing Charlotte was a bit of a surprise. I hope it doesn't mean Bayley is getting a full fledged heel turn because she's just too loveable. The Four Way being made official seemed a tad rushed, but it should be very good. 

- Vaudevillains Vs. Murphy and Blake was a solid tag match, and the finish legit surprised me. Murphy and Blake got the win huh? I like that duo based on the little I've seen, so lets see how they develop from here. Gotch & English were great as always. They are fantastic showmen. 

- The Tyler Breeze promo was short but sweet. 

- Blake & Murphy are getting a tag title shot already? You'd think they'd build up to that more. They've literally only won one match. 

- Marcus Louis stalking Tyler Breeze is being handled with some level of subtlety. 

- Main Event: Balor Vs. Breeze was a really good match and nice jumpstart to the tournament. It was nice to see Hideo & Breeze get to cut loose a little bit and just have a good match with each other. So we've got Balor Vs. Hideo coming up in the second rount? Interesting...


----------



## Nicole Queen

I think that Axel's problem is that he is already heel. Tyson came in as a face and when he turned heel, he got 100% more entertaining. But it's been two appearances so I have my fingers crossed that they will start polishing his character.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

kada


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Tournaments of this kind are always beautiful. So many potential matches that may come to happen between so many cool contenders.

I'm also excited for Takeover but no rush, each NXT episode is just incredible.


----------



## Waffelz

Becky Lynch looked amazing.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I think the non-title match will eventually turn into a title match. Kevin will probably not sign the contract unless Sami puts the title on the line.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Becky Lynch :mark:

Owens :mark:

NXT :mark:


----------



## obby

Finally saw the episode. Awful. Why is it that they feel the need to rush the fuck out of these storylines? I thought the 4 special per year system was supposed to prevent that from happening. 

I'm deathly scared they'll fuck up this Owens Zayn deal now. It's looking likely that we'll only get a single promo between the two before the match.

How the hell does it make sense in kayfabe that Blake and Murphy get an instant tag title shot after winning their first match? Predicting they win the titles next week, probably so they can get the rematch out of the way at Takeover and move on with the lucha dragons, potentially because Sin Cara appears to be an actual main roster guy again. That or they're just supermaning Blake and Murphy. Who knows.

Absolute biggest issue with show was the divas segment, which I can confidently say is the worst thing I've ever seen from NXT. So Becky attempts to take out Charlotte multiple times, despite the fact that it obviously results in a DQ and her client losing the match. The fuck? Then Sasha is somehow totally cool with it despite the fact that her own valet just cost her the fucking match. K. Now Bayley comes out for the save and they decide to recreate the entire Zayn Neville feud in 20 seconds with her BETRAYAL. And then Charlotte just recovers and nonchalantly stands tall with the belt. BC it's not like she just got BETRAYED or anything. Then Regal comes out to make the fatal four way match that's entire build up was done in this awful clusterfuck. Wait, didn't Regal JUST say that he didn't award title shots to people for jumping their friends earlier on in the show? When's the last time Bayley even won a match? Why didn't they just end the segment with the awful BETRAYAL and build to the match in the coming weeks? Is Sylvester LeFort dead?


----------



## Geeee

I don't think Bayley attacking Charlotte was a betrayal. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a heel turn.


----------



## Phenomenons

Geeee said:


> I don't think Bayley attacking Charlotte was a betrayal. I'm pretty sure that wasn't a heel turn.


Charlotte's not even a face particularly, so I don't think it's possible to turn heel against her, unless doing so was particularly brutal to win sympathy over for Charlotte. Charlotte's still a bit more heel than face. She's never been particularly face-ish except for feeling sympathy for people she believes she's clearly better than.

Bayley trying to be a heel and failing because she's too loveable could be entertaining. 

Sasha should probably have been more angry with Lynch, but that's obviously coming. I do wish they hadn't had Regal immediately run down to announce the match. Could have saved that for next week.


----------



## Gretchen

Sort of wanted Breeze to win the main event match as Itami is doing nothing for me at the moment. But I do recognize his talent and potential. 

Can't get myself to care about Axel. He's just so fucking boring. 

Balor is still great though. And am sort of looking forward to the divas four way.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Good show this the second time i have watched NXT since a year, Divas thing made little sense tbh, i lobe Finn hes a real star hope wwe don't fuck him up, love becky too.


----------



## GTL

obby said:


> Finally saw the episode. Awful. Why is it that they feel the need to rush the fuck out of these storylines? I thought the 4 special per year system was supposed to prevent that from happening.


Yup, they are going too quickly now. The BaM situation is just totally weird. Great team and want them to do well but this is way too fast. The Corbin/Dempsey feud could have been done much better over a longer time.

After the time it took them to run the Neville/Zayn story (months too long), I don't get what they are doing.


----------



## obby

Yeah the Corbin/Dempsey thingj is bizarre. They took months to build it up only to end it quickly in what I assume will be two squash matches.


----------



## Oxidamus

:mark::mark::mark:

AUSTRALIAN HERO BUDDY MURPHY WON! Why is no one commenting on this? :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

SPAZ said:


> :mark::mark::mark:
> 
> AUSTRALIAN HERO BUDDY MURPHY WON! Why is no one commenting on this? :mark:


I couldn't believe they gave his tag team a jobber entrance and then they won.


----------



## MF25

Am i right in thinking NXT is no longer on Sky or on the Network in England? How am i meant to watch the best show they actually have?


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

MF25 said:


> Am i right in thinking NXT is no longer on Sky or on the Network in England? How am i meant to watch the best show they actually have?


It is on the network. It airs at 1 AM.


----------



## Waffelz

Early version out?


----------



## The True Believer

Some boos for the Lucha Dragons. :hmm:


----------



## Cleavage

SWERVE!


----------



## Ham and Egger

Lucha Dragons held the straps for a cup of coffee. :lol


----------



## The True Believer

@Oxitron, you might want to start watching.

EDIT: Cringeworthy as fuck promo from Charlotte and Bayley. Holy shit. :Jordan


----------



## Ham and Egger

Damn, BRUH, Charlotte can work but she can't cut a promo to save her life. I swore I was listening to some 90's video game voice over. "I will DESTROY YOU". :lmao


----------



## Flashyelbow

Umm what was that?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage

IDK if that's Kidd's intro or some type of "interruption package" but that looked so cool


----------



## Phaedra

CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mezomi

THEY ARE KEEPING THE HACKER GIMMICK!!!!!

HE WON"T BE A GENERIC INDY TALENT!!!!!


----------



## Flashyelbow

Phaedra said:


> CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I hope it is!!!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Phaedra said:


> CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


:mark: It totally IS Crowe, AND he's keeping the Hacker gimmick! :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

I missed a Crowe sighting?! enaldo


----------



## Phaedra

Hahahaha, I love Kidd lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

KINGPIN said:


> I missed a Crowe sighting?! enaldo


You can always hit the rewind button! 8*D


----------



## THANOS

You guys think he debuts at Takeover, or is it too soon?


----------



## Cleavage

IT probably will be like the 2nd taping after the special


----------



## DGenerationMC

THANOS said:


> You guys think he debuts at Takeover, or is it *too soon?*


I've been waiting over a year for this so FUCK TOO SOON!


----------



## Phaedra

THANOS said:


> You guys think he debuts at Takeover, or is it too soon?


Nope, this wait has been like the wait for Ambrose, the game is fucking ON! lol. I cannot wait. 

and it looks like it'll be Kidd or Neville, i'm hoping for Neville. (scrap that, just remembered the spoilers, and he just advanced in the tournament lol)


----------



## The True Believer

Hoping for a Kidd win. Corbin needs a good heel opponent.


----------



## Cleavage

No way Corbin goes 2-0 against Bull, RIGHT?


----------



## The True Believer

Austin w/ HHH as his guest? Wonder how that'll turn out.


----------



## THANOS

Let's just hope he gets booked like a mix between Taz and Y2J Jericho. He's always reminded me of Taz in the ring on the indies and this new gimmick and look reminds me of a new age Y2J 2000. Let's hope it works on the same level, and PLEASE don't use the Boing Splash as your finisher. Use the Headlock Driver since you're way better at it than Ambrose :lol.

Also, damn I'm looking forward to that Austin podcast, especially after listening to his latest one with Wade Keller. I expect him to criticize the Rumble decision and bring up Daniel Bryan :mark:.


----------



## ironcladd1

Buddy and Murphy are a little "too close" for my comfort. :|


----------



## THANOS

Cleavage said:


> No way Corbin goes 2-0 against Bull, RIGHT?


I'm thinking he'll beat him again, no way they pass up the chance to have Neville/Corbin :mark:, Corbin's first big challenge.

I love those Vader hamhooks in your sig btw :banderas


----------



## Cleavage

THANOS said:


> I'm thinking he'll beat him again, no way they pass up the chance to have Neville/Corbin :mark:, Corbin's first big challenge.
> 
> I love those Vader hamhooks in your sig btw :banderas


Sure but I think for right now, they give Bull the win leading to the 3rd match at the Takeover show. Plus is Bull wins, not clean maybe countout or he makes Corbin get DQ'ed it can make him a bigger heel. 

Gotta show Vader some love, his punches are just epic to look at but not when you're on the receiving end i bet.


----------



## Cleavage

why would Banks and Becky attempt to break that up?


----------



## The True Believer

"Every woman for himself."

- Jason Albert, 1/28/15


----------



## Ham and Egger

Holy shit, Itami just cut a promo. :jay2


----------



## Cleavage

Emma having to go back to NXT :ti


----------



## ironcladd1

Well shit, Emma got demoted I guess. Or promoted depending on your perspective

Sounds like she's got a gimmick change too.


----------



## THANOS

Cleavage said:


> Sure but I think for right now, they give Bull the win leading to the 3rd match at the Takeover show. Plus is Bull wins, not clean maybe countout or he makes Corbin get DQ'ed it can make him a bigger heel.
> 
> Gotta show Vader some love, his punches are just epic to look at but not when you're on the receiving end i bet.


You could be right man, that would make sense, I guess we'll see what happens here.


----------



## The True Believer

Undertaker rope flip!!! :mark:


----------



## Flashyelbow

Holy shit Bull basically squashed!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS

Huge improvement with Baron's new attire.


----------



## Cleavage

oh boy, was i wrong :done


----------



## Ham and Egger

YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, my nig Baron just SONNED Bull. :ti


----------



## ironcladd1

Crap, Baron treating Bull like a little bitch boy


----------



## THANOS

I can definitely see a lot of early Undertaker slowly coming out of Corbin's moveset, It's clear to me that Taker has been working with him when he goes down to Florida.


----------



## The True Believer

:bitchplz = Corbin

:maisielol


----------



## THANOS

Ham and Egger said:


> YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, my nig Baron just SONNED Bull. :ti


Did he ever :lol, great shit.


----------



## Phaedra

LOL, seriously I'm convinced a sheep farmer dresses Zayn. Oooh eee ba gum there's ar sami.


----------



## Cleavage

Sami and his 80 year old man swagger


----------



## DGenerationMC

Phaedra said:


> LOL, seriously I'm convinced a sheep farmer dresses Zayn. Oooh eee ba gum there's ar sami.


He looks like Daniel Bryan's chauffeur sometimes. Does he fetch his coffee and carry his bags?










_fpalm I'm a Zaniac and all but goddammit Sami_


----------



## Ham and Egger

THANOS said:


> I can definitely see a lot of early Undertaker slowly coming out of Corbin's moveset, It's clear to me that Taker has been working with him when he goes down to Florida.


I got the same feeling from him too. They just need to keep the mic away from him to build his persona.


----------



## Cleavage

Making it a title match :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1

Look at all those KO shirts in the audience.


----------



## Arcade

One dude in the audience wearing a KO shirt looks exactly like Kevin Owens. :lmao


----------



## THANOS

Arcade said:


> One dude in the audience wearing a KO shirt looks exactly like Kevin Owens. :lmao


You saw that to eh :lmao?

I see Owens brought his amazing presence and charisma from ROH. Dude carries himself like Brock. :banderas


----------



## Lazyking

That was a great little end segment. Love that they mentioned the feud on the indies and didn't just say they were best friends.. I also love how pissed Sami was and Kevin couldn't give a shit lol.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Owens' Lesnar-inspired track pants are kinda cool.


----------



## Kabraxal

I like the direction they seem to be going with Emma... but will they still let the main roster audience know about her history or just throw her up after a succesful "demotion" run?

Screw that.. can we keep her on NXT please? Please please please?

Also... Owens/Zayne is shaping up nicely. Cannot wait!


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

LOL at Corbin stealing all of his Undertaker's spots. First the snake eyes into the big boot, now the flip on the ropes to the outside. There's worse people to steal from...

Good match between Neville and Kidd. Good promo by Neville at the end of the match in a show filled with bad backstage promos.

Wasn't that impressed with Blake and Murphy to be honest. The match felt too quick and rushed to really put their win over.

Final segment was OK, nothing special.

Average show this week.

And yeah, what the fuck was that Emma promo all about? She's returning to NXT after admitting she has failed?? fpalm I seriously hope it's not a permanent demotion with them trying to change her gimmick.


----------



## Necramonium

Another solid show this week!

- Lucha Dragons vs Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake: This was really unexpected, new Tag Team Champions! But where is Team SAWFT? Let's hope they are next for the tag team championship because they are the shit!

- Another mystery video when Kidd's music hit, still think it's Marcus Louis.

- Kidd vs Neville, loved the mind games Kidd was playing by constantly going out of the ring. Anyone noticed Neville doing poses during the match, could be something from his main roster character. Really hope they don't ruin him on the main roster.

- Charlotte & Bayley vs Sasha Banks & Becky Lynch: Saw some botching here and there but liked the ending, Bayley not taking it anymore. 

- Emma back in NXT, about time, Vince does not know wtf to do with her on the main roster.

- Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey: They wrestled longer than the last match but come on, show us more what Corbin has to offer in the ring than squash matches.

- Zayn & Owen's contract signing, if these two can make their upcoming match come even close to their legendary matches in ROH. this gonna by gud!


----------



## fiddlecastro

My quick thoughts (before reading any of your guys' thoughts)

I dig Murphy and Blake, not sure if I want them to be champion right now, but it's exciting, those two are pretty awesome. Their entrance music needs to change, though, too generic, but whatever.

Solomon Crowe hasn't debuted yet and his gimmick is already 20 years outdated. Dial-up noise and what looks like a campy sci fi film from the 80s filmed on the old WCW Worldwide set. Way to go NXT. Good thing Crowe is freaking awesome, though. Stoked to see him.

Neville vs Kidd was a lot of fun. Kidd has really improved in the last year and he's become one of the better dudes on the roster.

I AM SO HAPPY BAYLEY IS ANGRY. I am not really a fan of her gimmick, but it's really awesome seeing her with some edge, she seems like a talented wrestler. I loved the little interaction between Sasha and Becky, too. 

At this point I don't care at all about Corbin or Dempsey. Corbin is okay, he has potential, but Bull is never seeing the main roster.

EMMA is coming back to NXT!!! That's so awesome. Like, it sucks for her because it's a demotion, but to be honest it's not, and we get to see her involved with one of the best women's divisions in North America. (or at least one that's easy to follow...)

And TITLE MATCH!!! Sami is gonna get murdered at TakeOver and I am so happy about this right now.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's episode: 

- Blake and Murphy's entrance almost gave me a seizure. The fuck? lol. The tag title match was fine. Kalisto is an amazing athlete, and I do like Blake & Murphy as a team! It felt a little too soon for them to be getting a title shot and winning, but at least they addressed that issue on commentary by debating about it. I also really liked the finish as they managed to come up with a way to incorporate the rules of tag team wrestling into the finish without having it boil down to a complete tornado tag free for all that throws the rulebook out the window. 

- The segment with Bayley and Charlotte was awkward as hell. I like the idea of what was being said, but the acting and delivery of both girls was really bad. 

- Tyler Breeze's quick little bit was a great way to keep some attention on him while the tournament is still going, and he's so good at portraying his character that I look forward to anytime he speaks. 

- Neville Vs. Kidd is a match I've seen quite a bit so I wasn't sure if I'd see anything new out of them. Well, yeah, it was about what I'd expect out of them. A good athletic match that got a good amount of time. Good match, right guy went over. 

- Charlotte & Bayley Vs. Banks & Becky was just a set up for the fatal four way and not much else. The brawl between Bayley and Charlotte at the end was pretty cool. 

- Finn Balor Vs. Hideo Itami next week! Bring it! 

- Emma going back to NXT? Good. Can Kidd & Cesaro start tagging there too. I feel like they'd be better utilized. 

- The first Baron Corbin Vs. Bull Dempsey bout was a letdown. This one was a little better, but Corbin still looks awkward out there. Maybe Neville can get something out of him next week. 

- Zayn Vs. Owens Contract Signing was awesome! Sami's anger and Owens' manipulating the situation to get himself a title shot just made for a really great segment to make me even more excited for the upcoming match. Also, kudos to Regal for actually being an authority figure and trying to protect the match and its participants by taking measures to prevent a preemptive fight and stating the consequences if they do. And that last bit of Owens flicking the pen in Zayn's face was great too. 

The show this week continued to set up good things. Here's hoping for a Neville Vs. Balor finals in the tournament, and I am more excited for the Zayn/Owens match than ever. 

So I'm thinking the final Takeover card will be: 
- Zayn Vs. Owens: NXT Title
- Neville Vs. Balor: Tournament Finals
- Charlotte Vs. Bayley Vs. Sasha Vs. Becky: Women's Title
- Bull Vs. Baron: Street Fight
- And then either a tag title rematch or Breeze/Hideo rematch. 

I'm done for that!


----------



## Kronke

Just got around to watching. Is Kidd the GOAT seller, or was that sit-down powerbomb almost catastrophic?


----------



## obby

Tyson Kidd is so class. Really should have won there.

Also Corbin confirmed to be atrocious on the mic. I can finally start hating him :mark:

lel @ them shipping Emma back already. She's not long for this company.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

YOU GUYS BLAKE AND MURPHY ENTRANCE MUSIC IS AWESOME

:dance

DUBSTEP NOISES


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Tyson Kidd is GOAT. :fact:


----------



## Certified G

*Sin Cara/Kalisto vs Blake/Murphy*
I'm a big fan of the Lucha Dragons so I was a little dissapointed they already lost the title. Blake and Murphy are quickly becoming favorites of mine too though, so I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with the titles.

Solomon Crowe :mark: I was a big supporter of him on the indies, so it's great to finally see him close to debuting, I almost thought it was never going to happen. :lol Here's to hoping he doesn't dissapoint upon arrival.

*Adrian Neville vs Tyson Kidd*
Good match. This was pretty much what I expected from these 2. Some great moves and counters in this one.

*Charlotte/Bayley vs Banks/Lynch*
Solid match, build up the Fatal-4-Way match nicely. The brawl at the end was a little slopyp though. I'm looking forward to their Takeover match, I think it can be an amazing match.

Emma back in NXT. :mark::mark::mark:
I've wanted her to go back to NXT for months, she wasn't doing anything on the main roster so going back to NXT was the best thing for her. I'm also wondering if they're going through with a gimmick change. I would have no problem with that because it's obvious her gimmick isn't working on the main roster. Like I said in a different thread though, if she does change her gimmick I'll have to change my sig and avatar. :mj2

*Baron Corbin vs Bull Dempsey*
Not much to say about this. At least it wasn't a 30 second squash match. 

Contract signing was awesome. Sami Zayn is very convincing on the mic, and him showing so much emotion really added to the segment. I'm so pumped up for their Takeover match!


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Balor vs. Itami, let's freaking go! :mark:


----------



## Mr. I

Anyone else notice they initialled the amended contract? That's attention to detail.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Blake and Murphy are so vanilla.


----------



## Deeds

holy shit I am hyped as hell for the future of NXT right now.

CROWE IS COMING
ZAYN VS OWENS
BALOR VS ITAMI

I can't contain my excitement guys!!


----------



## Joshi Judas

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Blake and Murphy are so vanilla.


And yet still more interesting than the Cena brothers, The Usos. xD


----------



## Sarcasm1

A lot of backstage segments than usual.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Jam packed episode!

END of Days outta nowhere! NXT production for such a small arena is amazingly innovative Baron Corbin's entrance is awesome. The white lights when the music hits the chorus and then the camera zooms in .... HHH is doing everything possible to make these guys look like stars. The main roster entrances are so dull compared to NXT.


----------



## blackholeson

Leonardo Spanky said:


> Blake and Murphy are so vanilla.


Wow, you've got a whole lot to learn.


----------



## Pharmakon

The Lucha Dragons should head to the main roster now. Anyways Blake & Murphy deserved to win the NXT Tag Titles.
Their theme is just epic. :mark: 
DUBSTEP COWBOYS :mark:


----------



## ATF

*Thoughts on NXT this week:*

Okay, I'm not the biggest dubstep fan in the world by any means, but Team Thick's theme song is pretty fucking awesome, really pumps me up. Shame that the pair, in terms of character, is a little bland, but that song + the mad titantron they have does allow for them to open up a freakshow-like gimmick for them. It would make them interesting.

Anyways, Dragons/Team Thick was, like, 4 minutes long... but no doubt, they were good 4 mins.. Solid tag, w/a nice performance from the Dragons and an unquestionable upset of a win that kinda shakes things up a little. Let's see where the NXT guys take Team Thick after this.

The backstage segments this week were whatever, except for Emma's announcement that she's returning to NXT. Which was nice to hear. If you're coming from the main roster to NXT, you're not being demoted. If anything, that's a promotion. But if his promo counts as a backstage segment for some reason, Breeze's promo was pretty awesome.

The Divas match was good and totally fine for what it was. One or two botches aside, all 4 ladies had nice performances. And the ending was a nice continuation of the feud leading to the 4-way (ANGRY BAYLEY :mark.

The tournament stuff was good too. Neville/Kidd was pretty damn excellent, quite frankly. Honestly, I liked it even more than their Takeover match. Kidd was just otherworldly w/his heel work, didn't think he was that good of a bad guy. Although the highlight of that match was the MOTHERFUCKING SOLOMON CROWE TEASER :mark::mark::mark: ABOUT FUCKING TIME.

Corbin/Dempsey I felt was pretty meh and underwhelming the first time around. This time, for some reason, I liked it way more and thought Corbin did just fine (gotta disagree w/GGG's stance of him being awkward, he fulfilled his role on point). I kinda like Bull, honestly, but I don't see much star potential in him.

Of course though, the highlight was the EPIC contract signing segment. Fucking awesome stuff. LOVED how Owens provoked Zayn into begging Regal to make it a title match, loved Zayn's anger and emotion, loved it all tbh. Bravo NXT :clap.

Next week is gonna be kewl. Bring on Bayley/Becky, Neville/Corbin and Itami/Balor :mark:

Oh and btw, I'm pretty sure this is how the full Takeover IV card is gonna look like:

Zayn vs. Owens, NXT Title
Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Sasha vs. Becky, NXT Women's Title
Neville vs. Balor, Nº1 Contender's match
Dempsey calls out Corbin, gets FUCKIN' CROWE instead
Team Thick vs. Lucha Dragons II, Tag Titles
Itami vs. Breeze

WM 31 better not even try to beat that card.


----------



## Oxidamus

I came here to say that the tag match should have been given at least five more minutes and they should have cut back on the fucking backstage interviews. Especially BAM's and Emma's. What was the point in either?

It also should have been the main event. Most talent in NXT were treated relatively equal at a time, and the show used to be proper, in the sense that a title match would close the episode, not a fucking contract signing (and it's NXT, why are there contract signings?).

P.S. Murphy makes this the first time an Australian wrestler has held a title in WWE. Unless somehow the late 50s reign of the Fabulous Kangaroo's NWA title counts because of federation rules I don't understand. Even then, that's over 50 damn years ago.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Neville vs. Kidd was awesome. So far their best match against each other. Would give it ***3/4. Awesome match.

Also Callihan :mark:

+ BÁLOR VS. ITAMI NEXT WEEK :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

NastyYaffa said:


> + BÁLOR VS. ITAMI NEXT WEEK :mark:


:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:

To beat Itami will Balor need to activate Super demon mode? 

Will Itami's rush - be too much - for Irish?

Hopefully they go out there and just stiff the fuck outta each other and blow away the WWE style!!!


----------



## Geeee

Having not seen much of Kevin Owens indy work, I have to say I'm sold. Usually contract signings are utter shit. Owens brought a lot of realism to this one. Owens doesn't fuck around on the mic.


----------



## Oxidamus

Needless to say I am DISAPPOINTED that we have new tag team champions and people are still fawning over fat Kassius Ohno talking to Sami Zayn and doing nothing interesting for ~5 mins to close a show. :side:


----------



## Geeee

Oxitron said:


> Needless to say I am DISAPPOINTED that we have new tag team champions and people are still fawning over fat Kassius Ohno talking to Sami Zayn and doing nothing interesting for ~5 mins to close a show. :side:


I would've liked Murphy and Blake to get a more official debut than they did. Basically, one week they were jobbers and the next, they were beating the Vaudevillains. I say this as someone who is very impressed with Buddy Murphy so far.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good show this week! (I forgot to watch it yesterday, watching it now instead...)

I had the added extra of my Mum wandering in and out during it and commenting on random stuff. She thinks Finn Balor is cute too haha, and she asked during Emma's interview if she'd turned into a bitch :lol Then I asked her who she recognised from the roster, she recognised Sami Zayn, Adrian Neville and Charlotte. Then she kept asking me how old people were (she thought Finn was in his 20's but he's 33 lol) :lol She was also interested in Baron Corbin and wondered about him, saying "wow he has a lot of tattoos" then said he reminded her of a taller bigger more in shape Matt Hardy LMAOOOOO :lol

- New tag team champs? Bit random, it's like Blake & Murphy came out of nowhere. I didn't know one of them was an Aussie...

- Liked the Neville vs Kidd match, one of their best ones together. Glad Neville won, the Red Arrow is still awesome.

- Good divas match, I LOVED Bayley showing some fire and getting all intense, you go girl! Love the dissension between Sasha & Becky too.

- Corbin is as impressive as usual, I'm intrigued to see how he'll go against Neville now!

- Woohoo Finn Balor vs Hideo Itami next week :mark: CAN'T WAIT!

- The contract signing was alright, loved Sami all intense and it's interesting to hear Owens on the mic, he doesn't mess around. LOL at Regal saying it won't end up like WWE's contract signings :lol Loved the 'Sign Owens Sign' chant :lol


----------



## LaMelo

No wonder Vince didn't let any NXT wrestlers in the Royal Rumble because they would have stolen the show! I had been watching off and on but I have been watching regularly now for about a month or so and there is no doubt in my mind that NXT Takeover will be better than the Royal Rumble. I can't wait for the Finn Balor / Hideo Itami match next week, it is going to be Awesome. The thought had crossed my mind that if it were a non title match at Takeover that Kevin Owens may put Sami Zayn out for awhile and the winner of the #1 contender tournament would face Owens instead but now I guess that theory is out the window. Speaking of Owens I didn't like his NXT name at first because it sounds like some guy who hangs out at a dirt track race every weekend but now that I saw his shirt I like it and may actually buy one. I can't wait to see Balor vs. Rollins and Neville vs. Rollins someday. Also if you follow NXT on facebook and don't watch the show right as it airs be careful because I found out tonight that they post winners on there like everyone is watching it the first time it airs.

Also I really want to like Alex Riley as a commentator but is it just me or does he mumble sometimes?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Oxitron said:


> Needless to say I am DISAPPOINTED that we have new tag team champions and people are still fawning over fat *Kassius Ohno* talking to Sami Zayn and doing nothing interesting for ~5 mins to close a show. :side:


Ohno's back?

Well, alright that's awesome!

I wonder what Kevin Owens will do now..........


----------



## LaMelo

He got the wrong fat guy!


----------



## Kabraxal

Oxitron said:


> Needless to say I am DISAPPOINTED that we have new tag team champions and people are still fawning over fat Kassius Ohno talking to Sami Zayn and doing nothing interesting for ~5 mins to close a show. :side:


The contract signing pushed the story forward without dragging on all that long... there is a place for non wrestling story telling and NXT nails the balance perfectly. It doesn't have to be "match match match 20 second promo match match" all the time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Neville vs. Kidd was awesome. So far their best match against each other. Would give it ***3/4. Awesome match.
> 
> Also Callihan :mark:
> 
> + BÁLOR VS. ITAMI NEXT WEEK :mark:


Once again, I completely concur. I think I should just link all your posts because we have a very similar mindset. :lol


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> The contract signing pushed the story forward without dragging on all that long... there is a place for non wrestling story telling and NXT nails the balance perfectly. It doesn't have to be "match match match 20 second promo match match" all the time.


It's not that, it's that it closed the show over a championship match. I always thought NXT was booked around the idea that a championship, regardless or what one it is, is more important than anything on the show. If there's one title match, it'd close the show, in other words.

I guess that changed as well. :shrug


----------



## Kabraxal

Oxitron said:


> It's not that, it's that it closed the show over a championship match. I always thought NXT was booked around the idea that a championship, regardless or what one it is, is more important than anything on the show. If there's one title match, it'd close the show, in other words.
> 
> I guess that changed as well. :shrug


I think the fact it was around the title made up for that. It was a hot enough angle and the title was involved in the end. Now, I don't want that every week and would rather have a big match, but since NXT normally goes for the huge matches with a belt as the focus, switching it up isn't a bad thing from time to time.

That's the difference from the rest of the WWE... they are so focused on 20 minute promos and segments to begin and end a show that it has all become rather meaningless that when a match happens, it doesn't feel al that big because matches have come off as "that thing that interrupts all the talking and commercials". With NXT, when they have a promo/segment it suddenly stands out as something important because normally an important match would be in that slot so that must mean what's happening is a rather big deal.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> I think the fact it was around the title made up for that. It was a hot enough angle and the title was involved in the end. Now, I don't want that every week and would rather have a big match, but since NXT normally goes for the huge matches with a belt as the focus, switching it up isn't a bad thing from time to time.
> 
> That's the difference from the rest of the WWE... they are so focused on 20 minute promos and segments to begin and end a show that it has all become rather meaningless that when a match happens, it doesn't feel al that big because matches have come off as "that thing that interrupts all the talking and commercials". With NXT, when they have a promo/segment it suddenly stands out as something important because normally an important match would be in that slot so that must mean what's happening is a rather big deal.


I understand the thought process behind putting the big "money" feud at the top of the card, however, what I'm saying is I always remember NXT putting a championship match at the top, whether it be the NXT Championship, the NXT Tag Team Championship, or the NXT Women's Championship.

Maybe I'm misremembering it, I don't know, but it feels like that's how it used to be.

And even if it didn't, it should be. NXT talent were, before this flooding of indie talent taking up ridiculous amounts of time, treated mostly equal.

I just don't think a championship match in developmental should be five minutes long and overshadowed by a fucking contract signing where nothing happens which happens to get more goddamn time anyway.


----------



## Kabraxal

Oxitron said:


> I understand the thought process behind putting the big "money" feud at the top of the card, however, what I'm saying is I always remember NXT putting a championship match at the top, whether it be the NXT Championship, the NXT Tag Team Championship, or the NXT Women's Championship.
> 
> Maybe I'm misremembering it, I don't know, but it feels like that's how it used to be.
> 
> And even if it didn't, it should be. NXT talent were, before this flooding of indie talent taking up ridiculous amounts of time, treated mostly equal.
> 
> I just don't think a championship match in developmental should be five minutes long and overshadowed by a fucking contract signing where nothing happens which happens to get more goddamn time anyway.


I'm okay with it because it was a big enough moment with a well known rivalry. If this wasn't Steen/Generico... I mean Owens/Zayne then there would definitely be a steeper mountain to climb. But this is a storied rivalry and the segment was used to showcase the tension between then two and create the title match for the special. So personally, I am fine with this one week taking the top spot from a championship match and giving it to a sweet, short segment to build to the special in a couple of weeks. 

Now, if they do this every week we have a real problem.


----------



## Gretchen

Oxitron said:


> Needless to say I am DISAPPOINTED that we have new tag team champions and people are still fawning over fat Kassius Ohno talking to Sami Zayn and doing nothing interesting for ~5 mins to close a show. :side:


Isn't "fat Kassius Ohno" redundant?


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> I'm okay with it because it was a big enough moment with a well known rivalry. If this wasn't Steen/Generico... I mean Owens/Zayne then there would definitely be a steeper mountain to climb. But this is a storied rivalry and the segment was used to showcase the tension between then two and create the title match for the special. So personally, I am fine with this one week taking the top spot from a championship match and giving it to a sweet, short segment to build to the special in a couple of weeks.
> 
> Now, if they do this every week we have a real problem.


I'm of the opinion what you do before you get to WWE shouldn't necessarily give you a foothold in NXT. Everyone knows Zayn/Owens is a long storied rivalry/team from the indie scene, but that doesn't mean they should rush to recreate the feud immediately, nor does it mean that it should be prioritised over other things. Yes, Zayn is the champion, yes, Owens is apparently a worthy challenger (fuck the booking IMO), but it was just a contract signing.

You say it's problematic for the main roster but NXT is copying a lot of things from the main roster and just booking it in a way that it _seems_ better because the talent involved are almost universally accepted as the best on the show.

It wouldn't hurt to treat all championships as *near* equals. With the NXT Championship a clear leader, but if there's a championship match it really should end the show.

That booking only works on NXT because all talents are, in kayfabe, very close matched (assuming they've "officially" debuted), whereas on the main roster a guy like Cena is always going to be infinitely more popular/important than Cesaro (unfortunately).

So why not take advantage of a mostly equal playing field? Instead of extending the gap between the NXT Champion and #1 Contender, and the tag team division wrestlers, why not make them all seem important?

It's not hard to just change the order of matches. I don't think it would make it look any worse either. It'd look better.



Superkick said:


> Isn't "fat Kassius Ohno" redundant?


:lmao
Kassius in NXT was flabby. Chris Hero is FAT!


----------



## obby

The tag match being first on the card added to the element of surprise IMO.


----------



## Kabraxal

obby said:


> The tag match being first on the card added to the element of surprise IMO.


And with the "shock" win they really couldn't end the show with it... the winners were not established enough to have that moment be the close of the show. It was just one of those rare times when the one title match they had could not and rightfully did not end the show with the other titles not even being contested.

Now, unless Vince has suddenly started tinkering (god no god no please no keep him the fuck away!) then I don't see this becoming a habit.


----------



## TripleG

Balor Vs. Itami this week and then the two hour special next week! 

BRING IT!!


----------



## Zarra

I was catching up with the NXT last night because I haven't watched it in a month... bruh :wall
Those guys are freakin insane,made me remember why I love wrestling so much. More talented than 80% of the main roster.:bow


----------



## NitroII

How come when Sin Cara & Kalisto were NXT Tag Team Champions, and Sin Cara appeared on WWE TV, they never mentioned that he was an NXT champion. I heard a rumor that Kalisto will be given a gay hairstylist gimmick if he is brought up to WWE. If I were he, I'd rather stay in NXT with his current Masked persona.


----------



## Warbart

I am so pumped for Balor vs. Hideo!


----------



## legendkiller316

Warbart said:


> I am so pumped for Balor vs. Hideo!


Was about to say this, what a match they will put on! I hope it goes on last.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh man ... here comes the wrasslin!


----------



## DoubtGin

:mark: 

Carmella vs Emma first


----------



## The True Believer

I ask for Enzo and Cass and here they are!


----------



## ironcladd1

:lol Good one Carmella


----------



## DoubtGin

Match was too short. Carmella hasn't done anything.

But great to see those guys again.


----------



## DoubtGin

Neville vs. Corbin next. This is gonna be interesting.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Not SAWFT!!!!


----------



## The True Believer

Can't wait to see how Corbin fares against Neville. :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

KINGPIN said:


> Can't wait to see how Corbin fares against Neville. :mark:


I agree, hopefully the match gets some time :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

i'm looking forward to this, but i'm also looking forward to a Crowe interlude of some description at some point tonight, hopefully.


----------



## DoubtGin

Already longer than your average Corbin match :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

This was handled really differently, I must say.

I am glad Neville won, though, but Corbin was protected quite a bit which is fine.

Match was pretty good until then, in my opinion.


----------



## legendkiller316

Thought Corbin could go undefeated for a bit longer. Really sour feeling now after him losing like that. And just to further a feud with Dempsey who he has already beaten twice?


----------



## DoubtGin

Corbin vs Dempsey NO DQ match at Takeover.

Nice.


----------



## Phaedra

In a way he still is undefeated cause it wasn't a clean loss, even though Neville didn't know it was. Was cool.


----------



## Mr. I

There's a difference between a guy being really strong and a guy being invincible. If an undefeated streak goes on too long it can become "about" said streak and when it's broken it kills the guy as a character.

Corbin will be fine.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky Lynch's theme is not heel enough.


----------



## ironcladd1

Becky's theme just isn't good IMO.


----------



## DoubtGin

Becky headbanging :ti


----------



## Phaedra

Becky's character is okay, but everything else needs help, like a lot of NXT divas she needs a good tweak. I think Bayley needs a tweak too.


----------



## DoubtGin

They build up this Fatal Four-way quite well, imo.


----------



## ironcladd1

Here comes Charlotte to make sure everyone is playing nice.


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowe tease again !!


----------



## Mr. I

Don't think Charlotte should have come out, Fatal 4 Way aside, kinda stifled the fire Becky was showing.


----------



## The True Believer

CROWE!!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## legendkiller316

SOLOMON!!


----------



## Barack Lesnar

And the Solomon Crowe thing pops up, wonder when he's going to debut again


----------



## Phaedra

CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol, i'm so looking forward to the wee man showing up lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

BaROCK Obama said:


> And the Solomon Crowe thing pops up, wonder when he's going to debut again


At Takeover, most likely.


----------



## ironcladd1

This interview is DONE! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

Breeze :lmao

and Neville on commentary for the Balor-Itami match, cool

There should be a Zayn/Owens segment or so after this, but I hope this still gets enough time.


----------



## DoubtGin

big match feeling :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

"We're not worthy!" chants.

:lol


----------



## Phaedra

Having a girl moment and quite frankly getting an eyeful of Balor in those trunks lmfao ... O___O lol. giggling like a 12 year old lol.


----------



## Necramonium

"Better than RAW" chant! XD

:ha


----------



## The True Believer

Nevile sounds like he doesn't want to be there.

:ti


----------



## DoubtGin

I like how the main commentator never drifts off and mostly calls the match.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Riley is really distracting me from watching this match.


----------



## ironcladd1

They should really be airing those NXT promos during Raw.


----------



## Phaedra

KINGPIN said:


> Nevile sounds like he doesn't want to be there.
> 
> :ti


Just don't think he likes Riley too much lol, he got a bit of a frosty reply to his welcome lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

They are teasing all the big moves, I'm sure we will see them soon enough.


----------



## DoubtGin

Great match, but I wished for a better ending.

Balor won :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Dat dropkick on Hideo, damn, that is straight from Japan! :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Good match there, though it was kinda obvious who was winning.


----------



## Mr. I

Itami looked like he died on that dropkick to the corner.


----------



## Zarra

That fuckin match


----------



## DoubtGin

What an amazing promo.


----------



## Mr. I

What a bump.


----------



## Lazyking

That promo to end NXT tonight.. I can watch it over and over.


----------



## jcmmnx

Zayn/Owens hype video was the best thing to air on WWE tv in a long time.

Balor/Itami was a little aimless in the middle as I think they were careful not to give either guy a heel control spot. The finishing run was hard hitting and outstanding. Real good match that I think they could top with Itami working heel. 

This is the first time I've been impressed with Corbin. He looked comfortable out there working on top and bumping for Neville.


----------



## Lazyking




----------



## Sarcasm1

Breeze is feuding with Itami, Louis, and Rawley lol.


----------



## Mr. I

Wonder if that match will be on the PPV or not. The card is already pretty stacked with:

Zayn vs Owens
Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky vs Bayley
Neville vs Bálor
all of these matches are gonna get time
with also the undercard of
Lucha Dragons vs BaM
Bull vs Baron 
With a possible Crowe debut too

I can't imagine they'd want Breeze/Itami II as a short match, as their first match was lengthy and very good. So maybe they'll save it for a TV main event, and just have a promo segment or something on the Special.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- I swear I smile so fuckin hard when Ezno & Cass are on the mic, they just make me giddy

- Absolutely SHOCKED at the quiet response Emma got (what a difference a year makes)

- What was up with the crowd this week? Tired from the tapings? Maybe some new fans? Very weird but at least they were semi-pumped for Balor v Itami

- Speaking of Balor v Itami in NXT.....you're damn right we're not worthy

-









Can't wait for Sin Cara to leave NXT


----------



## Lazyking

Ithil said:


> Wonder if that match will be on the PPV or not. The card is already pretty stacked with:
> 
> Zayn vs Owens
> Charlotte vs Sasha vs Becky vs Bayley
> Neville vs Bálor
> all of these matches are gonna get time
> with also the undercard of
> Lucha Dragons vs BaM
> Bull vs Baron
> With a possible Crowe debut too
> 
> I can't imagine they'd want Breeze/Itami II as a short match, as their first match was lengthy and very good. So maybe they'll save it for a TV main event, and just have a promo segment or something on the Special.



I could see Breeze/Itami happening to start the show.. Do like 12 mintues fast paced, then the tag title match. Zayn/Owens and Neville/Balor are the only matches going 20 plus in a two hour show.

Broken up with promos, its doable but it would be a time crunch. I would at least get them on the show with a promo. They are both guys you want on this show in some way.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

How many times is Emma going to have to carry Carmella and job to her? 

Emma made that short match watchable despite Carmella being so fucking awkward in the ring. It was like she was wrestling an inanimate object. 

I haven't seen Carmella do anything besides her finisher. The sooner they get her away from Enzo and Cass the better.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Lazyking said:


>












God, why did I start thinking of Billy Madison when I saw this? :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.

Enzo and Cass always bring the charisma. Carmella might be the most charismatic diva not named sasha banks. Emma is hot. The match wasn't special though.

Neville carried Baron to a watchable tv match. But you have to have two great talents to have a good match. Baron is not one of those talents. He showed some good moves, but nothing more. He lacks flash in the ring. And I know people are going to say that he's a powerhouse, he doesn't need flash. Fuck you. Flash is what gets the crowd going in the match, you need it to be great. The guy has potential, but he really needs work.

Blue is now officially becky's color. Holy God she looked good tonight. Bayley's new song sucks imo, but it fits her character. Match was solid. Becky overacted a little, but she looked good. Sasha getting smashed got a decent cheer, and then charlotte came out and the crowd went mild. She needs to lose the belt.

Crowd was pretty split for hideo and finn. The fact that it got better than raw chants fifteen seconds in was great. Classic style match, plenty of holds, including an excellent seated abdominal stretch. Balor's dropkick is fucking gorgeous. It's like the becky lynch of dropkicks. Itami's diving clothesline is incredible. The GTS tease got the pop of the night, and the sequence right afterwards was awesome. Finish was simple, but didn't take away from the match. Close to four stars. Maybe not four stars, but close.

Overall? 9/10 Best NXT match since the Zayn/neville a couple weeks ago. Balor and Hideo are money if wwe plays their cards right. Baron needs work, Becky needs to ge tin bed with me.


----------



## HHHGame78

DGenerationMC said:


> - What was up with the crowd this week? Tired from the tapings? Maybe some new fans? Very weird but at least they were semi-pumped for Balor v Itami


It was the fourth hour of the tapings, so yeah some people may have been tired.


----------



## joeycalz

S! A! W! F! T! SAWFT! They're all great. I love Carmella. As much as Emma is talented in the ring, she is not very charismatic and her gimmick is awful. After losing, it seems as if she's going to snap and get serious (best thing that will happen for her career).

I think Corbin has awesome potential, and I'm picky and choosy when it comes to tall, powerhouse wrestlers. Seems like they're going to slowly develop him (right move). Neville never did anything for me, so I hope he gets called up soon.

Becky is hot. Sasha is hot. They're so hot. One of them should be going over, but it's going to be either Bayley in a monumental W or Charlotte. As awesome as Charlotte is, I can't shake this feeling that she's going to end up as Natty 2.0 in the end. Sasha has the most potential BY FAR, and I think she's going to get over quickly on the main roster if they allow her to move up with the gimmick like Paige did. Becky has the best look/mannerisms/presence of the four, but she completely lacks a character to portray. She just seems like a badass, which isn't bad, but she needs more.

Itami/Balor was great, but you can tell they were holding back a bit. Hope Itami goes the heel route.

Zayn/Owens promo gave me goosebumps. They may have the Match of the Year (will be hard to top the Brock/Cena/Rollins, though).


----------



## Wwe_Rules32

superb show and that balor vs itami match was MOTY for me


----------



## chargebeam

- I was hoping to see a run-in from Blue Pants after Carmella's win. :sadpanda

- That Itami/Balor match. Wow. That dropkick in the corner was brutal. 

- That ending promo got me SO PUMPED for next Wednesday! God I love NXT.


----------



## Donnie

DAT PROMO GOOSEBUMPS 
team SWAFT killing like always 
itami and balor was great cant wait for a longer match


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Wow, I was surprised Baron Corbin lost. I thought he was going to the final. I think that would have made a more interesting match than Balor/Neville (although that will be an awesome match) in terms of who's going to win. I full expect Balor to win that one.

Itami/Balor was good, I do think they held back a bit, and we've got more to see from these guys.

The ending Owens/Zayn promo was brilliant. Perfect to get fans hyped for next week - which by the way, has come around SO quick.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Still don't get the hype about Becky, she's an absolute mess. She went from a cringeworthy Irish jig, to ridiculous headbanging. What makes her a rocker? Is it because she throws up devil horns and has the same coloured hair as Lita? She needs a gimmick change because she's a total joke right now.

The Hideo/Balor match was decent, nothing amazing though.

That promo for Owens/Zayn was absolutely epic, I cannot wait for this match. :banderas

Also Solomon is coming :mark:


----------



## Zarra

Neville vs. Balor is gonna be epic tho. Maybe better than Hideo/Balor. Is gonna be pretty amazing card for Takeover. Although I want some Breeze,but there will be just a segment I think.


----------



## Genking48

As long as I can get more Breeze/Itami twitter banter I am happy


----------



## TripleG

I'll give my full thoughts on the show later. 

What I will say is that the card for the next special looks great and I"m really excited for it. However, I would probably drop the tag title match in favor of Breeze Vs. Itami II. I'd much rather see that match. Corbin/Dempsey III I am not excited for either, but they kind of have to do that match again given what they've done on TV.


----------



## DoubtGin

TripleG said:


> I'll give my full thoughts on the show later.
> 
> What I will say is that the card for the next special looks great and I"m really excited for it. However, I would probably drop the tag title match in favor of Breeze Vs. Itami II. I'd much rather see that match. Corbin/Dempsey III I am not excited for either, but they kind of have to do that match again given what they've done on TV.


Buddy Murphy‏ @WWE_Buddy

Let's do this!! @WWENXT #TakeOver #BaM 










So looks like their will be a tag match, after all.

Dunno if they can squeeze in the Itami/Breeze match in there.


----------



## Mr. I

Saying "Bálor vs Corbin would be more interesting than Bálor vs Neville for the results". That makes no sense to me. First off, Bálor would win that match, zero question, they're pushing him much harder than Corbin, and second do you watch matches or do you read results?

On a PPV stage, I would always pick Bálor/Neville over Bálor/Corbin, one is a fantastic match on paper, the other is "well I hope he carries him to an ok match".


----------



## chargebeam

Can somebody explain the Solomon Crowe hype for me? I just googled his name for the first time and from what I understand, he never got a TV match -- only wrestled on dark shows.


----------



## DGenerationMC

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the Solomon Crowe hype for me? I just googled his name for the first time and from what I understand, he never got a TV match -- only wrestled on dark shows.


- He's a hacker

- Got signed in the summer of 2013, originally debuted on NXT TV in March 2014 but the match got removed from the episode and then got injured this past August

- Teamed with Dean Ambrose on the indies, are good friends and have similar personalities

- Known for his stiff wrestling style, kinda like a modern day Fit Finlay

- Has a great Twitter

- Once Powerbombed someone onto a pile of shit


----------



## Shishara

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the Solomon Crowe hype for me? I just googled his name for the first time and from what I understand, he never got a TV match -- only wrestled on dark shows.


He's just indy vanilla midget who wrestles in woman's one part bikini :heyman6:vince5


----------



## Mr. I

chargebeam said:


> Can somebody explain the Solomon Crowe hype for me? I just googled his name for the first time and from what I understand, he never got a TV match -- only wrestled on dark shows.


He was Sami Callahan before he was signed, a standout on the indies. He mostly wrestled in CZW and PWG, and was a former tag partner of Dean Ambrose when Ambrose was Jon Moxley.

He's a very good wrestler and very unique. So people have been eager to see him debut for a long time now.


----------



## chargebeam

Thanks for the replies, guys. Didn't know he was tagging with Ambrose in the indies.


----------



## Old School Icons

The Hideo/Breeze Twitter conversation :lol

It was slow to get going this week but the match between Hideo/Balor and the video package for Zayn/Owens was fantastic


----------



## Certified G

chargebeam said:


> Thanks for the replies, guys. Didn't know he was tagging with Ambrose in the indies.


Yeah, the Switchblade Conspiracy. They tagged in a number of indy promotions, even doing some deathmatches together. 






Personally I'm not a big fan of his promos, but this guy can _wrestle_. I absolutely loved him on the independent circuit. If you can, go check out his matches against AR Fox in CZW and Dragon Gate/EVOLVE. Their fued was fantastic imo.

He's great in the ring and good on the mic. People who like Dean Ambrose will probably like Solomon Crowe, they're both excentric characters. I thought his facial expressions and behaviour came off too forced sometimes (same with Ambrose) but he's definitely fun to watch.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Another great week of NXT, and really looking forward to Neville vs. Bálor.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Not gonna lie I'm marking a little with all the glitches they're doing for Sami's/Crowe's gimmick.

:mark:


----------



## Old School Icons

Not only the fact that Balor and Neville could have an awesome match in its own right but also... DA PAINT :mark:


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The "better than raw" chants :banderas


----------



## RiverFenix

I think Owens is taking the title. And then he'll refuse to give Zayn a rematch because Balor will be the No.1 Contender and Zayn has nothing Owens wants. Regal is sympathetic but says "Sami, you've done it all down here and the main roster is beckoning" and Sami moves up to the main roster, eventually working his way up to a IC title match and wins the title. Next set of NXT Tapings Zayn appears again and says "Kevin Owens, I might have something you want (the IC Title), and you still have something I want". An IC vs NXT Title match is booked for the next special with the winner of the match getting both - meaning a win for Owens would be an instant main roster spot as the defending IC Champ. 

To complete the storyline, Zayn wins both - retaining IC title and winning NXT title and then relinquishes the NXT Title to Regal (another tournament?) and moves up permanently to the main roster.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Balor vs Itami

:sodone

(Though I think that Hideo going over to the finals would have been better but whatever. :mark

(Also: Were there really "We are unworthy" chants? :mark

(Also: Welcome back Emma :mark:, I hope you stop jobbing to Carmella.)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Corre said:


> Yeah, the Switchblade Conspiracy. They tagged in a number of indy promotions, even doing some deathmatches together.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Personally I'm not a big fan of his promos, but this guy can _wrestle_. I absolutely loved him on the independent circuit. If you can, go check out his matches against AR Fox in CZW and Dragon Gate/EVOLVE. Their fued was fantastic imo.
> 
> He's great in the ring and good on the mic. People who like Dean Ambrose will probably like Solomon Crowe, they're both excentric characters. I thought his facial expressions and behaviour came off too forced sometimes (same with Ambrose) but he's definitely fun to watch.



Gokd knowledge. I was a mark for him and ambrose.


----------



## x78

Hopefully Callihan/Crowe has improved 1000% since his days teaming with Ambrose. Guy was Becky Lynch levels of bad.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Dat Becky Lynch tho. :trips5 :trips5 :trips5


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I don't know what they're doing with Emma but it makes me sad, whatever it is. Enzo is gold, please put him on Raw as soon as possible. In the Austin podcast HHH said you can't get over with mic work alone anymore but he's wrong. Enzo is ready for the main roster, he's a super talent and he'll easily become a big draw if protected. You just can't take your eyes off of him.

Becky is awful. Can't wrestle, really awkward character, Curtis Axel levels of charisma. She's pretty and her body is excellent but that's the only thing she has going for her. At this point I'd rather watch Devin Taylor cut a promo than having to sit through Becky's entrance. And those leg drops fpalm

Hideo/Bálor was good. I'm becoming a fan of Hideo, top 5 in NXT personally, along with Zayn, Owens, Neville and Bayley.

Corbin looked awful in his match with Neville. The match itself was ok but he moved horribly. His wrestling style reminded me of Titus O'Neil, which is one of the worst things I can say about anyone.

Tyler Breeze is awesome. Severely underrated wrestler. His backstage promos are always great.

Good video package to end the show. This feud suffered with the short build up but I'm still looking forward to it. My network subscription ends on February 11th and I hope it doesn't end before this show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Enzo seriously reminds me of DDP when he was a manager.


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Becky is awful. Can't wrestle, really awkward character, Curtis Axel levels of charisma. She's pretty and her body is excellent but that's the only thing she has going for her. At this point I'd rather watch Devin Taylor cut a promo than having to sit through Becky's entrance. And those leg drops fpalm


Also WOAT ring attire.









^ No idea why she didn't keep that attire.


----------



## Warbart

I love the way Kevin Owens' character was presented in that video package at the end. He sounded cold and calculated, like he knew exactly what he needed to do to instantly get to the top. Yet at the same time he came off like a very realistic person.


----------



## Mox Girl

Good show this week!! Highlight was of course Balor vs Itami, really really good match! That dropkick from Balor at the end was AWESOME, it looked sick and painful. Just great. Balor is quickly becoming one of my favourites in WWE, he's an awesome wrestler, he's easy on the eye (those abs!!), he has a nice accent and overall, he's fantastic! My Mum calls him my NXT crush :lol Looking forward to Balor vs Neville next week :mark:

The divas matches were ok, they're wasting Emma's talent by jobbing her out to Carmella. I don't really like Carmella too much, her character doesn't fit at all with Enzo & Cass. They're too hilarious and awesome to be standing around ringside during her matches. My Mum came in during their entrance, saw Cass in the ring and was like OMG HE'S HUGE :lol Bayley vs Becky was ok too, I agree with everybody else, Becky isn't that great. Being with Sasha hides that she's not too good, her entrance and her headbanging is soooo annoying (lol Corey Graves said the same thing, I agree with him :lol). Liked the stareoff at the end between all four ladies! I hope Bayley wins next week, but she prob won't.

I knew Neville would beat Baron Corbin to end his undefeated streak, cos really Corbin didn't deserve to go on, that was his first match over a couple of minutes.

LOL Tyler Breeze's interview :lol When he was talking to himself while looking at his phone hahaha.

I'm looking forward to seeing Solomon Crowe after I learnt he tagged with Dean Ambrose in the indies haha. But from what I've seen, he looks interesting!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Ok. First time I've watched. Tyler Breeze is fucking awesome. I desperately hope they tweak his gimmick so he can come up to the main roster and make it in the main event because he was fucking HILARIOUS.

The first little team that came out were good. Caremella and the two guys. Emma... hmmm. I thought she was a little cringey tbh with the hand dancing.

Zayn and Owens promo packages were good.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on last night's show: 

- I kind of want Blue Pants to return and feud with Carmella over who gets to be with Enzo and Cass, lol. Enzo & Cass continue to be entertaining. The match with Emma was OK just for giving Carmella another win and hopefully moving her up to the higher ups in the NXT Divas Division. I love her submission move. 

- Adrian Neville Vs. Baron Corbin = Neville was able to get an OK match out of Corbin. I do prefer Neville getting the win given his credibility in the roster and the fact that Corbin has failed to impress me since he stepped out of straight up squash matches. 

- I liked the backstage pretaped comments from Zayn and Owens. 

- Bayley Vs. Becky was a decent match. It is good to get some tension between the heels and building Bayley some more. 

- Tyler Breeze promo was awesome! That guy is so great. 

- Itami Vs. Balor to close out the Semi Finals of the tournament. Oh man! This was a good one! I swear to God if Itami ever hits that GTS, the fans are going to lose their shit. But that dropkick from Balor? Good grief! Anyways, this was a cool back and forth match where the right guy went over. Balor Vs. Neville in the finals! I can't wait! 

- That video package for Zayn/Owens was dope! Perfect stuff right there. 

Great show this week to set up next week's live special. 

Speaking of, here are my thoughts & predictions on NXT Takeover: Rival

*NO DISQUALIFICATIONS MATCH*
Baron Corbin Vs. Bull Dempsey 
- I liked this feud initially but after the first two matches failed to entertain, I can't say I am looking forward to this one either. Hopefully the No DQ gimmick leads to something more creative and a more satisfying payoff to the feud. I'll pick *Baron Corbin* to win and complete the sweep. 

*NXT TAG TEAM CHAMPIONSHIP*
Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake -c- Vs. The Lucha Dragons
- I wish they had spent more time building up Blake & Murphy and I really wish they had either saved the title change for this show, or not done the rematch here. *Murphy & Blake* are obviously going to retain, so why even do the match again? I'd have rather seen this spot go to Breeze Vs. Itami (which could still be added I guess, but we'll see). That said, I still expect a good match here and I do like Murphy & Blake, so here's hoping for some solid tag team action. 

*NXT DIVAS CHAMPIONSHIP: FATAL FOUR WAY MATCH*
Charlotte -c- Vs. Bayley Vs. "The Boss" Sasha Banks Vs. Becky Lynch
- I am not sure what to expect from this one in terms of results, which I guess is good. This match could be a good way to get the title off of Charlotte without having her lose too much face before moving up to the main roster. That said, I would prefer it if she dropped the belt in a one on one setting just to give a more satisfying conclusion to her long reign. I expect a solid match out fo these four and here's hoping the Divas string of strong matches at the NXT Specials continues. I'll pick *Charlotte* to win to set her up to drop the belt to either Banks or Bayley at the next special. 

*NUMBER ONE CONTENDERSHIP TOURNAMENT FINALS*
Finn Balor Vs. Adiran Neville
- Holy spit this is going to be a good one! The winner gets the champion, both guys can work, Balor has a lot of hype coming out of the last NXT Special where he won many people over and Neville was the most dominant wrestler of 2014 for NXT. Also, normally when you have a face vs. heel contenders match, you can kind of tell where the title match is going to go and vice versa based on the results. Here, they are both faces, so that kind of gets thrown out at least a little bit (or just confirms Owens is winning the title right off the bat, I'll leave that up to you). The context and intrigue are all there, and they just have to go out there and deliver an awesome match, which I know they can. If it were up to me, I'd give it to *Finn Balor* and he'll be my prediction. I think he's red hot at the moment and you gotta strike the iron while it is that hot. 

*NXT WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP*
Sami Zayn -c- Vs. Kevin Owens
- Any of you who have never seen a Generico/Steen match before are in for a real treat here. I remember the match they had at Final Battle 2010 and it was fantastic, so to get it again here under the WWE banner on what is artistically their best program (yeah, I said it) is going to be awesome. The set up and build up have all been great, and now all they have to do is go for the strike and hit it out of the park once the bell rings. I expect a fantastic outing here. I am going to predict a *Kevin Owens* title victory here, giving us our first real mega heel monster champion since I started watching NXT last year. 

The two main events really sell the show for me and that is what I am going to be tuning in for. I expect NXT to deliver once again and continue their streak of strong specials.


----------



## Geeee

Itami's matches with Breeze and Balor were recorded on the same night...man did he work hard that day. He is winning me over. That's like 7 accumulated stars in one night.


----------



## LaMelo

I had never seen Enzo and Big Cass but they are so Over .I know a lot of people probably don't want to see them on the Main roster but I hope they make it eventually.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Feels like forever since I've been in here. My Network has been acting up and lagging recently. I just reset my modem and everything seems to be running smoothly. I've seen a few segments, but I've got to catch up on the last 2 episodes.

Carmella vs. Emma: As always, I'm happy to see the realest guys and the hottest chick start the show. Carmella cut a good promo tonight. I liked how she adlibbed that line about Blue Pants being sent to the Clearance rack







. They need to pull the trigger on a heel turn already. The crowd treats her like a heel and there's no reason to keep her around Enzo and Cass because they would rather see them than her. It's time for her to become her own woman. She's rapidly advancing in the ring and I love her finisher. It reminds me of an inverse of Sasha's. Carmella is pretty much Inverse Sasha :lol. I like how they played up Emma's declension(Thank you for the new word @IDONTSHIV  from comedy jobber to afterthought. Looks like they're jobbing her out on NXT like Curtis Axel because the roster is getting thin and they might be calling up Charlotte soon. I enjoyed the match. It was short and sweet and it made Carmella look strong :vince3.

Baron Corbin vs. Adrian Neville: Corbin was very impressive here. It's good to see he can work a longer match. They did a good job of making him look like a powerhouse, and I liked the use of the words "aura and presence". It's important to emphasize those because you CAN'T...TEACH...THAT! Bull Dempsey's fat ass needs to go ut. They should end this feud once and for all at the PPV. I simply don't care. It's time for Corbin to move on to the title scene.

Sami Zayn's Promo: Felt real and I enjoyed it. I never cared much for Zayn as a character because I don't like the happy smiley types(except for the extremely adorable Alexa Bliss







), but his recent edgyness has grown on me.

Bayley vs. Becky:  Now, THIS is how their first match should have been booked. For some reason the agent had Becky take an ass whooping from an injured Bayley for the majority of the match and win by a fluke. This time, she controlled it, and spent most of the match assaulting that knee, as a heel should. I like the story they told with Sasha getting Becky pinned. They did a great job with the breakup segment too. For the first time, Becky felt like an actual competitor instead of a lackey. Despite losing, she looked the strongest in this segment. Charlotte just looked awkward and out of place. She should have at least held the title up, or looked smug, or something. She just kind of stood there like "I'm here because I'm the champion." and the crowd was like..."Alright."

Tyler Breeze Promo: :lel. Not much to say here, it was just funny. These are the kind of promos I like to hear from Breeze.

Itami vs. Balor: Finn Balor coming out in his shirt is good for business :hunter. I can't wait to see which comic book character he dresses as next week. A lot of people are expecting the Punisher, but I think he should surprise us for that "HOLY SHIT!" effect. In complete contrast, Jesus Christ, Adrian Neville is SO boring on commentary. I almost fell asleep several times listening to his dull, monotone voice. Don't ever give him the headset again. The match itself was pretty slow too, which didn't help. The finish was ok I guess. I just wanted to see more explosiveness, but I guess I'll have to wait until the PPV for Neville to be exciting in the only place he knows how to be, which is in the ring with Balor.

Overall show gets a 7/10. It wasn't the best go home show, but it did its job.*


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

As expected the Itami/Balor match delivered. Reversal after reversal after reversal, such moments always keep me at the edge of my seat.

Cannot wait for Balor/Neville and I certainly cannot wait for Zayn/Owens.


----------



## goldigga

Good episode as usual. Cant wait for the PPV. Looks to be a solid card.

Shame it wasn't closer to Mania as I'm sure we could have seen a full blown heel Itami versus Balor.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Hopefully Callihan/Crowe has improved 1000% since his days teaming with Ambrose. Guy was Becky Lynch levels of bad.


So he was very good. Great to hear.


----------



## Cleavage

this show can't come fast enough :sodone


----------



## THANOS

Ithil said:


> So he was very good. Great to hear.


That was actually very clever of x78 to say. He insulted Crowe by complementing him :clap. It gives him continued credibility for his anti-indy gimmick and he gets to reveal his true thoughts about Crowe.

Well done x78 :lol :clap


----------



## The_Phenomenon

Enjoyed the last episode. Itami Balor delivered. I want to see them in a 24hr Iron Man Match.

As for TakeOver, Zayn and Owens will deliver, that's a given, Neville vs Balor, with enough time has Match of the Year candidate written all over it. Also I don't really see a point in yet another Corbin vs Dempsey match but oh well. Oh and Crowe... opcorn


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> So he was very good. Great to hear.


If you think Lynch is good solely because of her reputation for good ring work and ignore the fact that she is the single most forced and cringeworthy performer in NXT history, then yeah.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> If you think Lynch is good solely because of her reputation for good ring work and ignore the fact that she is the single most forced and cringeworthy performer in NXT history, then yeah.


Probably because she's been assigned a role that completely doesn't suit her. I'd be like Barrett taking Heath Slater's gimmick.


----------



## THANOS

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Probably because she's been assigned a role that completely doesn't suit her. I'd be like Barrett taking Heath Slater's gimmick.


Exactly, I watch for talent not to see who does the most convincing thrash metal gimmick. Sure, sometimes I can enjoy someone purely on gimmick (Bo Dallas) but it takes a very long time to convince me to look beyond talent and appreciate the execution of a gimmick that sometimes is forced upon a talent.

Personally, I look for talent -> uniqueness/innovation -> effort to improve -> gimmick execution, in that order. Crowe's amazing in the ring and has great viciousness while carrying himself like he's much bigger than he is (similar to Bryan or Guerrero), he has a uniqueness about him, and has been putting in effort to improve his character/mic skills/etc since he was signed, and all that's left is to see how the gimmick is executed.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Probably because she's been assigned a role that completely doesn't suit her. I'd be like Barrett taking Heath Slater's gimmick.


Maybe so, but that doesn't mean her performances on NXT haven't been awkward to the point of being difficult to sit through. Plus NXT wrestlers pretty much get to develop their own character and gimmick so it's her own fault. Her leaked promos last year were also unwatchable.

Honestly, people think I have something against these wrestlers and I don't, I want everyone to succeed and be entertaining but I'm not going to mark for someone just because of things they did in the past or their reputation, if their performance is lacking then I will say so.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Exactly, I watch for talent not to see who does the most convincing thrash metal gimmick. Sure, sometimes I can enjoy someone purely on gimmick (Bo Dallas) but it takes a very long time to convince me to look beyond talent and appreciate the execution of a gimmick that sometimes is forced upon a talent.
> 
> Personally, I look for talent -> uniqueness/innovation -> effort to improve -> gimmick execution, in that order. Crowe's amazing in the ring and has great viciousness while carrying himself like he's much bigger than he is (similar to Bryan or Guerrero), he has a uniqueness about him, and has been putting in effort to improve his character/mic skills/etc since he was signed, and all that's left is to see how the gimmick is executed.


'Talent' is a lot more than just being good at performing fake wrestling moves. If people can't get me invested in their character and the message they're trying to get across then everything else is completely irrelevant.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

THANOS said:


> Exactly, I watch for talent not to see who does the most convincing thrash metal gimmick. Sure, sometimes I can enjoy someone purely on gimmick (Bo Dallas) but it takes a very long time to convince me to look beyond talent and appreciate the execution of a gimmick that sometimes is forced upon a talent.
> 
> Personally, I look for talent -> uniqueness/innovation -> effort to improve -> gimmick execution, in that order. Crowe's amazing in the ring and has great viciousness while carrying himself like he's much bigger than he is (similar to Bryan or Guerrero), he has a uniqueness about him, and has been putting in effort to improve his character/mic skills/etc since he was signed, and all that's left is to see how the gimmick is executed.


Bo Dallas is not only a gimmick. He's great at the gimmick. He's a very good worker whether you want to admit it or not. He has an excellent understanding of the gimmick and pulls it off great. That's talent.

I have a hard time understanding why anyone would think that Becky Lynch is any good. Everything she's done on NXT has been either OK or bad and she hasn't shown any signs of improvement in this new gimmick. You can talk all you want about how awesome Rebecca Knox is but guess what, she's isn't Rebecca Knox anymore, she's Becky Lynch. And Becky Lynch sucks.

Some indie guys come in and are able to show everybody the reason why they have the reputation they have. Sami Zayn, Owens, Neville, Rollins, Harper are some of them. Others, like Hero, can't. That doesn't necessarily mean they suck as wrestlers, just that they haven't been able to either adapt properly to the WWE environment or to have the ability to correct the misfortune of being miscast or misunderstood.

Making sure they're put in the right situation and with the right gimmick is also part of their job (it may be one of the most important parts of it, in my opinion) because it certainly is one of the main things in either making or breaking a guy's career. In order to do this you need to have a great understanding of your strengths and weaknesses and basically be smart and knowledgeable about how wrestling (and WWE's structure) works. Some guys get it, others don't.


----------



## DJ2334

Dat Itami vs Balor match tho.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Bo Dallas is not only a gimmick. He's great at the gimmick. He's a very good worker whether you want to admit it or not. He has an excellent understanding of the gimmick and pulls it off great. That's talent.


No...no he is not a good worker. anyone who has seen this waste of space wrestle knows he can't work. God awful moveset, sells terribly, lacks any sort of psychology and had the worst spear in wrestling history. 

You can like him as much as you want, but don't dare pretend like he's anything above trash.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

None of those things are true. But hey, you're the guy who thinks Charlotte is the most awful female wrestler on the planet, so this opinion of yours isn't that surprising.


----------



## Arcade

x78 said:


> If you think Lynch is good solely because of her reputation for good ring work and ignore the fact that *she is the single most forced and cringeworthy performer in NXT history*, then yeah.


I guess you forgot about Mojo Rawley.


----------



## x78

Arcade said:


> I guess you forgot about Mojo Rawley.


Becky is even more cringeworthy than Mojo. I could at least sit through Mojo's matches even though they were lame as fuck, I'm still yet to make it all the way through a Becky Lynch match, I've tried so many times but as soon as she starts headbanging or throwing up the \M/ signs mid-match I just can't take it, I have to skip.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

So much Becky Lynch hate. :Jordan

For some it takes time to find a character that works and I think it set her back when she became Sasha's lackey. It was a poor way to use her and they were an odd pairing. 

As for her ring work, she still hasn't had a singles match in NXT that went past 5 minutes but her match with Bayley this week was quite good. They told a nice story with those 4 minutes, but I was hoping they would give her a longer match before Takeover since she's the least established star heading into the fatal four way. I think it took her a little bit to adjust to the limited ring time but she's used to it now and she outwrestled Charlotte in their last match. Next Wednesday is her chance to prove herself in NXT and I'm sure she'll try to steal the show. 

I think a future Takeover match between Bayley and Becky Lynch has potential to be one of the best women's matches in NXT.


----------



## LaMelo

I thought when they brought Emma back she would drop the dancing character but I guess I was wrong unless they are building to that starting with the frustration she showed after her loss.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> If you think Lynch is good solely because of her reputation for good ring work and ignore the fact that she is the single most forced and cringeworthy performer in NXT history, then yeah.


I don't tend to think performers are bad because they have an unsuited gimmick, no. I tend to think performers are bad, if they're bad.

Which she is not.


----------



## Arthurgos

What in the world is with people hatred for Becky Lynch... She is doing amazing in ring work and has yet to be given much time on the mic as she surely will when people get called up over time she will get better for sure. She is already better than the majority of Raw's Diva's that do nothing but attend the odd Diva battle royal or job and there is a reason she has been Lynched to the Boss huehue.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Ithil said:


> I don't tend to think performers are bad because they have an unsuited gimmick, no. I tend to think performers are bad, if they're bad.
> 
> Which she is not.


She's had two different gimmicks and she was bad in both. If it's unsuited for her then why did she agree to do them?


----------



## The_Phenomenon

Becky just strikes me as an annoying girl. And she punched Sasha Banks. I love Sasha Banks.


----------



## RiverFenix

Becky should have been booked like a female Finlay - just a tough broad who likes to fight.


----------



## RPC

The more I think it over, the more I think Owens is gonna win the belt at NXT Rival. I think Sami is better when he's the underdog chasing something. Dropping the belt would just make sense. Plus I have a feeling he's gonna get called up anyways soon.


----------



## The_Phenomenon

I honestly don't think they would build up Sami's Road to Redemption for all that time just so he can have a 2 month reign, considering that NXT Championship had legit reigns thus far.


----------



## normal situation

On the contrary, I think they would. Sami's days in nxt are numbered, and seems like only a matter of time before he gets called up. Plus, the way I see it, Owens ending Zayns reign after only 2 months will get him nuclear heel heat, which would be a good thing for Kev. But hey, if I'm wrong, we almost undoubtedly get an extension of the Zayn/Owens feud, and I'm 100% down for that.


----------



## obby

I don't want Zayn to lose the title two months after he won it when they spent a year building towards his reign and every other title reign went on for a pretty long time. Wouldn't feel right man.


----------



## Amazing End 96

im happy for him to lose as long as it means hes getting called up.


----------



## RPC

obby said:


> I don't want Zayn to lose the title two months after he won it when they spent a year building towards his reign and every other title reign went on for a pretty long time. Wouldn't feel right man.


I remember in ROH the storyline was Homicide's road to taking the belt from Daniel Bryan for months. Then he wins the belt and loses it a month later to Takeshi Morishima and it was such a surprising moment when it happened. I don't think it's too farfetched that Owens could win.


----------



## Trifektah

Alright, enough is enough. Alex Riley needs to be shit canned. He is awful. Itami and Balor were out there killing themselves in a great match and this dick bag is sitting there asking Neville about the dumbest shit in the world. I wanted to strangle the fucker.

PS: That dropkick at the end of the match was absolutely insane.


PPS: I think they really need to play up the Kevin Owens is a father angle. Make him a man that will do anything for his family, he will stop at nothing to provide for them. It's noble, yet it leads him to do terrible things and to him his family is the only thing that matters. That's believable. The best villains are the ones who believe they are doing the right thing, the ones we can identify with on some personal level.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Trifektah said:


> Alright, enough is enough. Alex Riley needs to be shit canned. He is awful. Itami and Balor were out there killing themselves in a great match and this dick bag is sitting there asking Neville about the dumbest shit in the world. I wanted to strangle the fucker.
> 
> PS: That dropkick at the end of the match was absolutely insane.
> 
> 
> *PPS: I think they really need to play up the Kevin Owens is a father angle. Make him a man that will do anything for his family, he will stop at nothing to provide for them. It's noble, yet it leads him to do terrible things and to him his family is the only thing that matters. That's believable. The best villains are the ones who believe they are doing the right thing, the ones we can identify with on some personal level*.



This. Makes him believable as a heel and already has an inbuilt face turn motivation when required due to the transient nature of NXT's main event roster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

That'd be fascinating to see NXT go that route.

Owens would be like Sandman in Spiderman 3. God, that movie sucked.


----------



## finalnight

.


----------



## Phaedra

Well rumours of Zayn missing the tapings now because he's going to Abu Dhabi make all the sense in the world now. They can work a concussion angle.

The look in Zayn's eyes was soo fucking far away, my partner actually thought he was concussed. 

Looking forward to all the new storylines getting started tomorrow in the tapings. 

just wow.


----------



## Pharmakon

I can't wait to see Crowe next week :mark:

I would like to see him feud with either Balor or Owens.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Dammit, I missed the Crowe tease because I was eating PB & J sandwiches to avoid the tag title match!

SHIT!

They were good, though.


----------



## THANOS

I think Crowe's debut feud will be with Neville!


----------



## Paul Rudd

I can't wait to read the spoilers tomorrow! :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

In celebration of Solomon Crowe finally debuting in NXT, a short documentary from back in 2011 covering his first match with Finlay.


----------



## Cleavage

So I'm listening to Taz' podcast and trained Bull HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA! It just makes my joke about him being a fat white Taz that doesn't do suplexes even funnier.


----------



## chargebeam

Wednesday nights are now my favorite nights of the week! Can't wait for NXT!


----------



## Frico

Can't wait to watch Owens vs Neville after Arrow. :mark:


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> In celebration of Solomon Crowe finally debuting in NXT, a short documentary from back in 2011 covering his first match with Finlay.


Watched that when it got uploaded a few days ago, fantastic watch.

I'm through the roof about Crowe debuting tonight, I'm going to freak the fuck out.


----------



## THANOS

And it begins :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Regal, what a badass :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

His Québecois accent is so strong when he speaks English :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Always when i see a WWE title, i always see it full of smudges from fingers, especially on the NXT title seeing it's front plate is so huge. But as someone who hate smudges, clean that shit up. XD


----------



## DoubtGin

Strong opening promo.

And his song kicks ass itself.


----------



## DoubtGin

RHYNO :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

DA FUCK?


----------



## THANOS

chargebeam said:


> His Québecois accent is so strong when he speaks English :lmao


Yep :lol.

And holy shit Rhyno!!! :


----------



## Cleavage

LMAO at that guy in the front row, cover that kids ears as he chants holy shit at Rhyno.


----------



## Necramonium

Wtf, Rhyno??

Scott Steiner got something to say about that:






>


----------



## chargebeam

Blue Pants has her own graphic now! :mark: 

So happy.


----------



## wkc_23

:mark: :mark:


----------



## Ham and Egger

What the fuck enzo do to his beard? It makes his face look elongated! :ti


----------



## wkc_23

Never was a fan of the Vaudevillians.


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo wrestling in air Jordan 6 black infrareds, he just became my favorite wrestler.


----------



## THANOS

Man the editing of this episode is interesting lol. Super jam-packed.


----------



## Necramonium

How the hell did Enzo get that beard so long so fast. XD


----------



## Cleavage

Necramonium said:


> How the hell did Enzo get that beard so long so fast. XD


you do know these weekly one hour shows are taped right?


----------



## Loose Reality

Necramonium said:


> How the hell did Enzo get that beard so long so fast. XD



Hair extensions from Marcus Louis shavings.?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage

Blake and Murphy being sleazy :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Blake & Murphy :ti


----------



## dflat57

SAWFT!!!!!! Love those guys


----------



## Ham and Egger

It's VEGETA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## THANOS

Crowe incoming? Please


----------



## Necramonium

Cleavage said:


> you do know these weekly one hour shows are taped right?


Still, the last time we saw him he barely had a beard. I'm happy Team SAWFT is finally is getting a push, even though Enzo is not a guy who is standing out of the crowd in the ring, he just oozes charisma on that mic. HOW YOU DOIN'!
When i heard their music, i mark out every time!


----------



## Cleavage

CJ Parker is still a thing, wonder how many noses hes broken since the last time he was on ?


----------



## DoubtGin

Parker is such a good heel, very underrated.


----------



## Loose Reality

Damn feed buffering on Crowe entrance. Ironic.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Cleavage

Well that was fun.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, CJ Parker is now a jobber for people debuting. XD


----------



## DoubtGin

Crowe debut :mark: :mark: :mark:

wow he reminds me of Ambrose


----------



## wkc_23

Dude, Crowe's theme sounds sweet as fuck.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wkc_23 said:


> Dude, Crowe's theme sounds sweet as fuck.


:mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Blue Pant's theme :done


----------



## Joshi Judas

CROWE :mark: :mark: :mark:

Been waiting almost a year for this.


Also,

GORE GORE GORE :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

Bluepants most over Diva right now :lol

Cass singing the theme :lmao


----------



## Addychu

I LOVE NXT!


----------



## Necramonium

I wonder how many people here saw Blue Pants on RAW amongst the Rosebuds, she was the one where Paige got the fairy costume from.


----------



## Phaedra

YAAAAYYYYYY!!!!!! so good. shame about the network glitching like a bitch tonight though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Necramonium said:


> I wonder how many people here saw Blue Pants on RAW amongst the Rosebuds, she was the one where Paige got the fairy costume from.


Good eyes, I missed that. i was eating diner at the time, but I did miss it.


----------



## Cleavage

Banks straight up murdered those Blue Pants.


----------



## T0M

Another good episode this week. Will be interesting to see why Rhyno has turned up.


----------



## Necramonium

IDONTSHIV said:


> Good eyes, I missed that. i was eating diner at the time, but I did miss it.







They added it to the video of their match.


----------



## wkc_23

Sasha Banks is indeed a boss... AND SHE IS NOT RATCHET!! :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

20 min left, should be a long match


----------



## Phaedra

DoubtGin said:


> Crowe debut :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> wow he reminds me of Ambrose


They learned a lot from one another, it's the little ticks, it's the fighting style and the promo delivery ... i just need someone to confiscate his fake bake, it's too much lol.


----------



## Necramonium

Neville looks pissed, i think this guy could become a really good heel, they need to debut him on the main roster to make him side with the Authority, imagine the matches with him against the likes of Rollins.


----------



## Loose Reality

Phaedra said:


> They learned a lot from one another, it's the little ticks, it's the fighting style and the promo delivery ... i just need someone to confiscate his fake bake, it's too much lol.


Was going to mention...

More tan than Hogan ever was.


----------



## Necramonium

Crowe looked like his tanning booth exploded while him being in it. XD


----------



## Amber B

That little Jimmy Neutron bastard. 









Just let him beat the fuck out of people, participate in Be a Star rallies and he'll shine.


----------



## dflat57

Kevin Owens reminds me of some drunk loser at a bar


----------



## Loose Reality

dflat57 said:


> Kevin Owens reminds me of some drunk loser at a bar


You don't know me! ?


----------



## Necramonium

450 splash on the floor. :mark:


----------



## Loose Reality

Shit that's strong.


----------



## DoubtGin

Neville is amazing


----------



## Cleavage

NXT main events delivering again.


----------



## DoubtGin

great match


----------



## TJQ

Jeeeeeeeeeeesus that main event :banderas

Another fantastic episode.


----------



## Cleavage

dflat57 said:


> Kevin Owens reminds me of some drunk loser at a bar


Always that one, that's a shame.


----------



## Necramonium

Another great NXT, shits on RAW once again. XD

:applause

RAW ---> :dead3


----------



## MEMS

What a friggin match...wow. Neville is unreal.


----------



## Phaedra

That was great, now I need to go and find a way to watch Crowe's debut again lol.


----------



## dflat57

Cleavage said:


> Always that one, that's a shame.


Its just my opinion. Glad he's getting his chance, but he does nothing for me. That being said...... Great match, even tho Adrian was the reason why. His moves had me jumping out of my seat. he needed a dance partner and KO was it.


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

Quick results?


----------



## DoubtGin

BrutusIsNotMyName said:


> Quick results?


Rhyno d. Elias Sampson
Enzo Amore & Big Cass d. Aiden English & Simon Gotch
Sasha Banks d. Blue Pants
Kevin Owens d. Adrian Neville

as far as matches go


----------



## Amber B

It's such a depressing mindfuck that NXT is under the same umbrella as the bullshit that is Raw and Smackdown. 

God bless everyone who is responsible for NXT, man.


----------



## ironcladd1

Awesome main event and good show overall. Can't wait for next week.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Adrian Neville is the most underrated wrestler in this forum. He's just awesome. There's nobody else like him in the ring.

Wasn't that impressed with Owens' opening promo. Very bland material and bland delivery.

Cool to see Rhyno. Let's see what this is all leading to.

I honestly cannot understand why some people say Bálor could be the next top guy. This promo was so bad and awkward. He's also small, Irish and 33, I think those are enough negatives. And then watching Neville's promo I cannot help but think why there's this bias towards Bálor. It must be because Finn's natural accent is much more acceptable than Neville's, because other than that Neville's promo was ten times better, which is pretty amazing considering how Neville is perceived to be a horrible promo and Bálor a good one. Don't want to keep insisting on this but Bálor is currently the most overrated man on the roster in this forum.

Nice match between Sasha and Blue Pants. I enjoy Blue Pants' gimmick a lot. It's really hilarious stuff, even her name was written in blue in the graphic :lol Very good likable underdog jobber character.

Enzo and Cass need to go to Raw. These guys are money, especially if Cassady continues improving and establishing himself as a dangerous, legitimate threat.

Solomon Crowe looks like a midcarder from the original ECW. I don't know if that's a good thing or not. I enjoyed CJ Parker's bit, I think he's starting to win people over.

Great match between Neville and Owens. Both carry themselves very well inside the ring and Neville is on a completely different level technically. He's incredible. That deadlift german suplex was a thing of beauty. I might buy a premium account just so I can put a GIF of that on my signature. I'd be so happy if he wasn't botched on the main roster.


----------



## T0M

In a selfish way I just hope this group can stay in NXT for a while because every episode is a joy to watch. Hopefully Triple H has got enough talent ready to debut when the inevitable call ups happen.

Neville's pick up German Suplex deserves a special mention. That was insane.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Adrian Neville vs Kevin Owens (2/18) *** Pretty Good


----------



## Addychu

Who the hell is Blue Pants? Get rid of her now!

PS. Am I the only one not getting this blue pants thing?


----------



## T0M

Addychu said:


> Who the hell is Blue Pants? Get rid of her now!
> 
> PS. Am I the only one not getting this blue pants thing?


It's a bit of fun. There's not much to 'get'.


----------



## Addychu

T0M said:


> It's a bit of fun. There's not much to 'get'.


Oh, well maybe im too old for fun who knows aha!

But Sasha gosh, hot stuff!


----------



## x78

Addychu said:


> Who the hell is Blue Pants? Get rid of her now!
> 
> PS. Am I the only one not getting this blue pants thing?


She's an uncontracted jobber.


----------



## Roach13

Weird ME good crisp Match but kinda hurts KO Monster Heel image.


----------



## Addychu

x78 said:


> She's an uncontracted jobber.


Yes thanks, I guess I get it now... Hmmm lol, still loved it all, NXT is just so much better than WWE, which makes me sad. :/


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName

DoubtGin said:


> Rhyno d. Elias Sampson
> Enzo Amore & Big Cass d. Aiden English & Simon Gotch
> Sasha Banks d. Blue Pants
> Kevin Owens d. Adrian Neville
> 
> as far as matches go


Rhino!? HOLY HELL! 

Man, I'm so mad now. I originally thought it started @ 9! Damn it! 

Is this a one time thing though


----------



## jcmmnx

Main event was insane both guys delivered an incredible performance. After seeing this I don't see how Neville doesn't get over on the main roster dude is world class. Owens may be my favorite guy to watch right now. He's a great bully with awesome offense who can bump and stooge his ass off.


----------



## Mox Girl

My thoughts as I watch:

- Kevin Owens is doing a great job at making me hate him :lol

- Rhyno appearance! Random, but I LOVED the crowd reaction when his music hit!

- I knew Enzo & Cass would be the Vaudevillians' opponent. Carmella was looking hot tonight, but I still don't like her. Enzo & Cass are still amazing though, and a nice quick win for them. Blake & Murphy spent more time trying to hit on Carmella during their promo then anything else lol.

- I guess from those little promos from the divas, that Becky is going to do a short feud with Bayley?

- Nothing to do with NXT, but the woman doing the voiceover for the Mania Reading Challenge (they showed an ad for it during the show lol) has a really annoying voice :lol

- I'd been hanging out to see Solomon Crowe ever since I found out he tag teamed with Dean Ambrose in the indies :lol Cool to see him finally debut! Crazy looking dude, no wonder he and Dean teamed together! "And now we return to your regularly scheduled programming" hahah :lol

- Yay Blue Pants!!  I love the reaction she got :lol Loved the dueling chants haha. I knew Sasha would win, but at least they didn't end it in about 30 seconds.

- Dr Amann looks like an older version of Sami Zayn hahahaha WTF :lol

- Good main event! Awesome back and forth action. Adrian Neville was really impressive with his moonsault and 450 Splash to the outside OMG. Then those German Suplexes, wow. THEN that spiking hurricanrana :shocked: Neville is a really amazing wrestler!! Everytime I think to myself 'eh he's not that great', he completely wows me! :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Addychu said:


> Who the hell is Blue Pants? Get rid of her now!
> 
> PS. Am I the only one not getting this blue pants thing?


She's adorable. Don't you talk smack about Blue Pants! 

Final thoughts: another great NXT episode with an awesome main-event. Can't believe how quick the hour passed. It was main-event time and I literally looked at the clock and went "Shit, already?" That's a major difference from Mondays where the hours just drag on and on. I prefer asking for more than asking to stop.

I was happy to see Enzo & Cass, as well as the lovely Blue Pants. (I miss Bliss though) Oh, and Rhyno!? What the hell! That was a sweet surprise (I never read the NXT spoilers) right at the start of the show. 

Seriously, I'm so happy NXT exists in my life. It reminds why I love pro wrestling so much. Solid *A* for tonight.


----------



## Barack Lesnar

I have something to say:

GOOORRRE GOOOOOOORE GOOOOOOOOOOOOORE!









Rhyno's gore is the only "spear" that I like to see, what a treat


----------



## DGenerationMC

Brian Kendrick next week :mark:

I want Paul London to come back in his spacesuit and face Finn Balor.


















THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!


----------



## Kronke

As a weight lifter/gym enthusiast, I'm curious to see what Neville can do in the gym. He's obviously jacked, but I have a suspicion that he may have freakish, Cesaro-type strength. I've said that before tonight, but that "dead lift" German into the bridge was pretty insane.

Another great show, no complaints, and no segments I felt like fast forwarding through. Love Sasha heeling it up, and the way she's working it on her way to the ring -- pretty damn hot.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My Queen slayed again :tucky. I loved how she told Leva to get out ut.** @Tommy-V , I need gifs!!! You'll get your usual payment :vince$*


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on the NXT Follow Up to Rival: 

- The opening video package recapping NXT: Rival was amazing, and it was nice to have Regal react to what happened and set up this night's main event. 

- Owens' opening promo was solid for setting himself up as the dominant champion, and his future title match with Balor. 

- RHYNO IS BACK!!!! Always cool to see Rhyno! He got a squash match against Elias Sampson and got a good first start in NXT. Rhyno is a hard working & charismatic talent that could probably work well with up and comers and make them look good, so I think he's valuable. Case in point, he has a stare down with Balor backstage. It could be a nice way to build up Balor and stretch out the build to his title match with Owens too. 

- The Vaudevillains make me happy. Enzo & Cass make me happy too! Yeah! Put them together in a match and I'll enjoy it! Enzo & Cass are probably going to be the next tag team contenders for the titles, which is fine just to change things up. I liked that in this match we got to see Enzo & Cass utilize a little bit more team work and do more than just the comedy act. 

- I also like that they planted the seeds of Carmella turning heel (by presenting Blake & Murphy's interest in her) which would be a payoff to the evolving story between her and Enzo & Cass since what? September of last year! Character development, payoffs, and long built stories!!! WHAT IS THIS?!?!?! 

- Is it just CJ Parker's job to get his ass kicked by debuting talents? Corbin, Owens, now Crowe. Oh well, Solonmon Crowe's got a great look and made a quick impact to get noticed. 

- Sasha Banks getting to beat Blue Pants is a good first match for her as champion. Also, I love that they are just going to keep calling her Blue Pants, lol. The crowd reaction, some of the funny bits, and Sasha's general nastiness made this one fun to watch. 

- It was great that they dedicated part of the show to giving an update on Sami Zayn. The post show footage was good to see. And it was nice to get a medical update on Zayn's condition. 

- Next, the Neville Vs. Owens main event: Very good match. They once again sold Owens' dominance and also put over Neville's determination and athleticism. Just a very cool action packed match and another strong win for Owens. 

Great episode this week! We had some necessary Rival follow up, some new stories put into motion, and a killer main event. Great stuff!


----------



## TJQ

DGenerationMC said:


> Brian Kendrick next week :mark:
> 
> I want Paul London to come back in his spacesuit and face Finn Balor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE!


This is what dreams are made of :trips5


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Grown men that refer to their favorite divas as "my queen" :Jordan


----------



## HiddenFlaw

that blue pants theme song :booklel


----------



## Joshi Judas

Addychu said:


> Who the hell is Blue Pants? *Get rid of her now!*
> 
> PS. Am I the only one not getting this blue pants thing?




Don't even.......

What is life without Blue Pants?


----------



## TJQ

Addychu said:


> Who the hell is Blue Pants? Get rid of her now!









RAVEN said:


> Don't even.......
> 
> What is life without Blue Pants?


Not a life I want to live, that's for damn sure.


----------



## Corzza25

Another solid episode, Neville is truly amazing in the ring.

Rhyno :mark: :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

TJQ said:


> Not a life I want to live, that's for damn sure.



Comprehending life without Ol' Bluey :mj2

Probably more over than anyone in NXT :banderas


----------



## DGenerationMC

After those German Suplexes by Neville, I now christen him Pac Lesnar.


----------



## Leather Rebel

Colin Cassaday is singing Blue Pant's theme? :maury


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

DGenerationMC said:


> After those German Suplexes by Neville, I now christen him Pac Lesnar.


Kevin Steen and Excalibur in PWG actually called him that after he came back from Japan.

Paul Heyman: "NO, he's not Brock Lesnar, but he is Brock Lesnar's British cousin, PAC LESNARRRR!"


----------



## obby

Fucking awesome episode. The main event and Rhyno getting perhaps the biggest pop in NXT history were cool, but of course this was all about the debut of the fucking man. Crowe about to prove that he's one of the best in the world. His theme is amazing.

Only negative I can think of is the Blake/Murphy promo. Embarrassing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alright, just finished the show. Full breakdown time









Owens Promo:  Excellent mic work by Owens, as usual. He comes out and says he did what he had to do for his family and reminds us that he technically did nothing wrong. This is bordering on tweener instead of heel. What gives him an argument as a heel is being so matter of fact and vicious with his beatdowns. His character work is off the charts.

Rhyno Debut: So hype :mark:. Quick Belly to Belly and a Gore that still looks great for the squash. I'm happy to see him back and I'm interested to see if they make him a heel that goes after Balor, based on the way he sized him up after the match.

Realest Guys vs. The Vaudevillains: Glad to see Enzo and Co. back and glad to see The Vaudevillains getting jobbed out. Don't care about them at all and they have no future. Enzo and Cass look to be getting a push to the Tag Team titles. I love it. It's been a long time coming.

Solomon Crowe Debut: Oh boy, another Lunatic Fringe gimmick...







Enjoy your stay in the mid card.

Sasha Banks vs. Blue Pants Sasha looks so great in her new shirt. She continues to impress with her heel antics by expressing that Blue Pants isn't worth her time and she needs to get out ut. Blue Pants puts up a valiant effort, but Sasha kicks out of her stuff at 1 to stay looking strong. I like how she picked her up after her signature knee drop in the corner. It sells the move as a dominant alternative finish, and it made her look like a total cocky bitch. The Bank Statement wrapped things up nicely as she cut a short and sweet promo about being the Baddest Diva in NXT









Owens vs. Neville: Excellent match. I loved the apron 450 Splash and reverse Hurricanrana by Neville. It was also interesting that Neville went for a standard Shooting Star instead of The Red Arrow. I love his versatility. He always brings something different to his matches. These two ended the show with a bang and left you wanting more. Can't wait for next week.

Overall show gets a 10/10







. Crowe wasn't enough to bring it down.*


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yeah, that Crowe debut was a bit underwhelming but at least it finally happened.

And he kicked CJ Parker's ass :dance

Can't help but think things will get better for the Crowster.


----------



## obby

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> 
> Solomon Crowe Debut: Oh boy, another Lunatic Fringe gimmick...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy your stay in the mid card.*


ut ut ut


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, that Crowe debut was a bit underwhelming but at least it finally happened.
> 
> And he kicked CJ Parker's ass :dance
> 
> Can't help but think things will get better for the Crowster.


*
This guy was hyped up like the second coming of Jesus, but he looked like a bootleg Ambrose. I guess CJ Parker is the resident jobber for debuts.*


----------



## obby

I don't understand how you can genuinely think he did anything wrong in that thirty second segment.


----------



## The Bloodline

Finally decided to watch NXT weekly instead of just the specials. 1 hour of wrestling was so easy to sit through, it helped that it genuinely entertained and held my interest throughout.

Owens- I enjoyed his opening promo, comes off very natural. Looked and carried himself like a champ.

Rhyno- :mark: I was a huge Rhyno fan way back. I was excited to see him and his gore looked just as pretty as always.

Tag Match- It was fun getting to see Enzo and Cass, as ive only seen them once but have heard wonderful things about them. They're naturally crowd pleasing from what I've gathered

Crowe- First time seeing him, he caught my attention. I'm interested in seeing more.

Sasha vs Blue Pant- Loved the "Blue Pants" thing, Once I realized it was her name it became even more amusing. Sasha looked great, love her personality. She has one of the best finishers on NXT/Main Roster. Actually looks really painful. Like her mic work as well

Neville vs Owens- Ive been sold on Neville for a long time now and this match just raised my opinion of him even higher. yea I worry about promos, but this guy is amazing in the ring. Everything he does comes off so effortless and crisp. He has a awesome build too. Owens came off very well too. Great main event.









Very enjoyable show to sit through, i'll keep tuning in.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> This guy was hyped up like the second coming of Jesus, but he looked like a bootleg Ambrose.*


Maybe not enough buildup or perhaps he should've been a heel. I don't know. Wish he did some more "hacking" before showing his face. But yes, a bit overhyped. Pulling for him though.

And yes, CJ is the NXT doormat for the new studs to wipe their shitty boots on.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Crowe did something wrong? Must have missed it :draper2


Seemed absolutely fine with me, though it was super short and I don't clearly know what his gimmick is. Didn't seem like a Lunatic Fringe 2.0 by any means. I don't see how anyone can draw that conclusion.


----------



## obby

My five all time favourite PWG guys in Zayn, Crowe, Drake, Kalisto, and Steen are now all in NXT at the same time. Granted, one is a referee, but it's still really trippy.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ravensflock88 said:


> Sasha looked great, love her personality. She has one of the best finishers on NXT/Main Roster. Actually looks really painful. Like her mic work as well



















:lenny

*I love how flexible the women are because it makes the Bank Statement look more devastating than the Crippler Crossface.*


----------



## The Bloodline

Pyro and bullshit said:


> :lenny
> 
> *I love how flexible the women are because it makes the Bank Statement look more devastating than the Crippler Crossface.*


I love the backstabber she uses for the set up too, She has smooth transition with it.


----------



## x78

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> This guy was hyped up like the second coming of Jesus, but he looked like a bootleg Ambrose. I guess CJ Parker is the resident jobber for debuts.*


He's supposedly good in the ring. IDK, he's pretty terrible at promos/character work from what I've seen but his indy fanboys drool over him so we'll see.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Should be called the Bossface.


----------



## Barrett Got Swag

Not sure if posted yet, but here's Crowe's full theme song:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Should be called the Bossface.


*
:haha Did you watch tonight's episode? Neville was the highlight of the main event.*


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week bitches!

Owens gave a good promo, but I couldn't help but feel he was a little nervous. Don't ask why, he just did.

RHYNO is awesome, his return was awesome, the holy shit chant he got for appearing was, for lack of a better word, awesome. Still the greatest spear in history.

I think cass would be better if he had similar attire to enzo. They look too different, despite their accents and charisma. The match was short, but I liked Cass tossing enzo into english. Carmella looked ridiculous tonight. Make those shorts her attire.

I quite liked Crowe's debut. I'll admit I got a chill up my spine when the glitches started happening. That rebound headbutt he did was cool as well. I'm just wondering if he'll use the stretch muffler or the pump kick as his finish. I love the idea of an anarchist in the wwe, it could do so much with the right direction.

Sasha looks a thousand times better with the title than charlotte ever did. The title doesn't make the champion, the champion makes the title. Blue pants theme is great, I hope this means she's on the roster now. Bank statement might be my favorite diva's finisher in wwe today.

Great main event. Borderline excellent. I'm loving how Owens uses a far more reserved style in his work, yet he still makes everything feel so brutal. The deadlift german was incredible. Neville needs to be on the main roster right now. The guy has more talent than ninety percent of the guys on RAW. Just let him do his thing and he'll be over in six months. The pop-up powerbomb always looks awesome, but because it's more or less a powerbomb, it doesn't stand out to me. 

Overall? 8/10. Some great moments, no charlotte or garbage in general, and RHYNO FUCKO'S. Nothing was amazing though apart from the main event.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Barrett Got Swag said:


> Not sure if posted yet, but here's Crowe's full theme song: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJOTYOaOeU0



Pretty sweet (Y)


----------



## obby

As far as I'm concerned Crowe is a better talker than anyone else on the NXT roster.


----------



## x78

obby said:


> As far as I'm concerned Crowe is a better talker than anyone else on the NXT roster.


:HA

I mean it's not as if the standard is high, but damn. He must have improved a hell of a lot from his days teaming with Ambrose for you to consider saying that even as a Crowe mark.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

obby said:


> As far as I'm concerned Crowe is a better talker than anyone else on the NXT roster.


*:Jordan2 I'm about to get some good mileage out of this Sasha get out gif when Tommy comes through.*


----------



## obby

Wait and see.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> :haha Did you watch tonight's episode? Neville was the highlight of the main event.*


Absolutely, dude's the man. Cruiserweight division or no, he is too good to languish in the lower midcard. And noticing his backstage promo tonight, he definitely does better on the mic when he's playing angry.

Speaking of which, does Reigns still do fewer power moves than Neville or has that changed? :jericho2


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Absolutely, dude's the man. Cruiserweight division or no, he is too good to languish in the lower midcard. And noticing his backstage promo tonight, he definitely does better on the mic when he's playing angry.


*I must have missed his backstage promo while getting pizza :hmm:. All I know is his commentary was awful a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't stand it, and almost dozed off. I liked Neville with some edge during the Zayn feud. After that, he turned back into the same old boring guy that needs to shut up and flip. Sorry, but until he gets some personality, he's a low card curtain jerker. I'm starting to be in favor of the Mighty Mouse costume if it prevents him from speaking. If someone has to kick him in his balls before every promo, so be it. Angry Neville or bust.*



> Speaking of which, does Reigns still do fewer power moves than Neville or has that changed? :jericho2


*
They're letting Reigns wrestle tweener now, which is awesome. He's incorporated the Tilt a Whirl Slam, Moment of Silence(Cena esque backdrop), and the Flapjack. There was also this nice powerbomb on Rollins off a cancelled school boy:*


----------



## RaheemRollins

Neville Owens was great, Neville really is consistently amazing in the ring.. 

Owens is so good too, really interesting to see how he does when they move him up as he's got big potential. 

Crowe's debut was a bit underwhelming for me and I don't like Blake/Murphy at all but really good show otherwise.


----------



## The Bloodline

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> They're letting Reigns wrestle tweener now, which is awesome. He's incorporated the Tilt a Whirl Slam, Moment of Silence(Cena esque backdrop), and the Flapjack. There was also this nice powerbomb on Rollins off a cancelled school boy:*


Since your naming new moves he's busting out, you can add a pumphandle suplex (did it on the lastest smackdown)


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I must have missed his backstage promo while getting pizza :hmm:. All I know is his commentary was awful a couple of weeks ago. I couldn't stand it, and almost dozed off. I liked Neville with some edge during the Zayn feud. After that, he turned back into the same old boring guy that needs to shut up and flip. Sorry, but until he gets some personality, he's a low card curtain jerker. I'm starting to be in favor of the Mighty Mouse costume if it prevents him from speaking. If someone has to kick him in his balls before every promo, so be it. Angry Neville or bust.*


Less smiles, more aggression. Worked for Sami Zayn too. I'd prefer more Jushin Liger-esque than Mighty Mouse-esque, but we know which is more likely. Fuck it, put Neville in a suit, let Rollins fire J&J for their incompetence and hire him as their way more effective replacement. Until, of course, Neville gets tired of being bossed around and fucks him up. They could have a match and Rollins could win but keep Neville strong in defeat, and Rollins can carry the promos. From there, move him into the IC title picture, something like that.




Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> They're letting Reigns wrestle tweener now, which is awesome. He's incorporated the Tilt a Whirl Slam, Moment of Silence(Cena esque backdrop), and the Flapjack. There was also this nice powerbomb on Rollins off a cancelled school boy:*


A step in the right directoin. It's no deadlift German suplex but I guess that's Brock territory at the moment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Less smiles, more aggression. Worked for Sami Zayn too. I'd prefer more Jushin Liger-esque than Mighty Mouse-esque, but we know which is more likely. Fuck it, put Neville in a suit, let Rollins fire J&J for their incompetence and hire him as their way more effective replacement. Until, of course, Neville gets tired of being bossed around and fucks him up. They could have a match and Rollins could win but keep Neville strong in defeat, and Rollins can carry the promos. From there, move him into the IC title picture, something like that.


*
You've successfully baited me with the suit. I like these ideas. Neville would work great as a silent henchman. That way, he could have a premier spot without his flaws being exposed. That Russo protection :russo*


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> You've successfully baited me with the suit. I like these ideas. Neville would work great as a silent henchman. That way, he could have a premier spot without his flaws being exposed. That Russo protection :russo*


I see flashes of Chris Benoit when Neville's being intense and fierce. Do you?


----------



## Genking48

State of your fucking beard Enzo, shave it clean off or something, disgusting looking.

Other than that, great show, not utterly impressed by Crowe but I'll hold my judgement until I've seen something more from him on NXT.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Gotta say that I marked out for Rhyno. That GORE! :banderas That's how it's done, Reigns!

CALLIHAN finally made his debut!! :mark::mark::mark:

Neville/Owens was awesome as expected. Neville is great, and Owens is just one of the best in the world.



obby said:


> As far as I'm concerned Crowe is a better talker than anyone else on the NXT roster.


I think the NXT Champion would like to have a word with you.


----------



## Mr. I

In what universe was Crowe remotely like Ambrose? Is your reference pool that tiny?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I see flashes of Chris Benoit when Neville's being intense and fierce. Do you?


*
I only see Benoit in Daniel Bryan. Zayn has been way more intense than Neville btw, and it's been much more consistent.*


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

It's more than obvious that Neville's style is completely based on the NJPW cruiserweight style of the 90's of which Benoit was a big part of.


----------



## jcmmnx

Plenty of guys have gotten over on the main roster with ring work while rarely speaking on the mic. I can't think of anyone better suited to get over on ring work alone than Neville. Though he isn't nearly as bad on the mic as some are saying. He played the role of long standing company ace very well in the Zayn feud.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Neville's better on the mic than Balor honestly. But he's one of the very few talents who won't need to speak much. It's irrelevant how good/bad he is on the mic.


Nobody can do the things he can do in the ring. Everything looks great, crisp and lethal.


----------



## Tommy-V

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *My Queen slayed again :tucky. I loved how she told Leva to get out ut.** @Tommy-V , I need gifs!!! You'll get your usual payment :vince$*


You know where to look :sherman


----------



## Lazyking

I have seen some of Crowe's indy work but last night when I heard him speak... God his voice was so grating. I don't know if that will effect him or not.. might just be me but he's got a heel voice lol.


----------



## obby

yesh I feel the need to point out that Balor isn't a very good talker. He's had enough backstage interviews by now that I feel I can confirm he's pretty dull.


----------



## chargebeam

Solomon's Crowe theme song is just... :mark:


----------



## Old School Icons

Owens Vs Neville was even better than their last match, topped off a good episode this week.


----------



## Flashyelbow

Very good episode nice main event and good short matches to set up the coming storylines. Crowe's debut was good and he carried himself well.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The_Great_One21

Just a small thing but when Enzo does his intro thing and say 'This is Carmella and she's hot as hell' he should say hella instead of hell. I know, small detail, but I just think it would sound cooler.


----------



## Luke88

Kronke said:


> As a weight lifter/gym enthusiast, I'm curious to see what Neville can do in the gym. He's obviously jacked, but I have a suspicion that he may have freakish, Cesaro-type strength. I've said that before tonight, but that "dead lift" German into the bridge was pretty insane.
> 
> Another great show, no complaints, and no segments I felt like fast forwarding through. Love Sasha heeling it up, and the way she's working it on her way to the ring -- pretty damn hot.


Cesaro isn't that strong in the gym actually. 

Another good week! Loved the main event.


----------



## Empress

Another great show. Neville and Owens was pure class. Neville had some amazing spots during their match but Owen's ending it looked so brutal. These two are going to be stars on the main roster if the WWE books them right.

I loved the promo Owens cut at the start of the show. It wasn't flashy but it was to the point. 

Sasha and Blue pants had a short, but quality match. Sasha is getting close to being the total package.


----------



## DoubtGin

http://www.wwe.com/superstars/rhyno


----------



## Bearodactyl

Almost nothing that hasn't been said already, but hey, fuck it: 

-Strangely conflicting opening promo. The disconcerting disconnect between the family man and the guy hurting people inside the ring and out is strange enough as is, but then factor in his crowd support from his indy work and well.. I just don't know wether I want him to get bood more or not, but the reactions are solid either way. 

-The reaction to rhyno was priceless

-Dem boos for Carmella. There's a heelturn waiting to happen. Enzo and Cass with the win, couldn't be happier.

-My god the more he loses the more I like Parker. He's actually stomachable now. Who's debuting next? Can't wait to see Parker get his ass kicked again.

-The tan is weeeeeird. But I liked the short and sweet promo. I do wonder where he'll end up on the NXT card in general though. I guess Breeze and Bull will be next for him..

-Sasha already a more entertaining Champ than Charlotte ever was. The "I'm better than this" attitude. The outrage as Bluepants kicked her. Pulling her up from the mat at 2, just to follow up with her finisher. It's all in the details.

-I loved a ton of stuff about that Main Event, but every time I think about it I immediately go to that one spot: the deadlift German. It was like time was moving in slowmotion for a second there. Doing that to a guy like Owens.. hell, colour me impressed. I mean I love all the highflying stuff, but that one move just blew me away.

-Kevin Owens selling post match reminded me SO MUCH of Sami Zayn. Dem similarities.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Crowe's quads look like shit still. I can't believe they debuted him like that smh


----------



## Geeee

-I really liked the show's format this week. Felt like AE crash TV. A ton of segments in one hour makes it hard to be bored.
-So, the very first glimpse we get into Blake and Murphy's characters is that they are down with "The Golden Rule" (it's ok when it's in a 3-way)
-I was not expecting a hard-fought clean finish in the main event. Good stuff.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

- Another NXT where I skipped the main event and since I suspect all the main events for the next 2 years will just be various permutations of the NXT 5 wrestling each other I doubt it'll be the last. 

- Did I miss something with the random ass Rhyno appearance? Why did people mark so hard? Was he that big a deal 15 years ago? I can't remember.

- Always glad to see Zo and Cass in the ring, especially picking up a win. Carmella is looking better but where the hell are her hips and/or ass?

- Sasha heel antics continue to be brilliant. Acting like Blue Pants didn't deserve to be in the ring with her and making her pay for it.

- Are Murphy and Blake supposed to be heels now because they came off extra douchey, which ironically made me like them more. Looking forward to Team SAWFT vs Team Thick and btw can we get these guys some official fucking tag team names?

- Becky can talk a little even with the world's least sexy accent.

- Blue Pants tron is the best thing I've seen all week.

- I think of all the indy guys the IWC tells me I'm supposed to like I think Crowe might be the first that I find interesting but I swear I'm going to fucking lose it if he talks about wrestling in Japan, it taking 12 years to get here or how he's been friends with such and such and how they grew up together.


----------



## Oxidamus

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> - Another NXT where I skipped the main event and since I suspect all the main events for the next 2 years will just be various permutations of the NXT 5


BIG FIVE*



> - Are Murphy and Blake supposed to be heels now because they came off extra douchey, which ironically made me like them more. Looking forward to Team SAWFT vs Team Thick and btw can we get these guys some official fucking tag team names?


bama

TEAM BAM. Or something. They haven't been TEAM THICK since like the second time Alex Riley said that awful name.

Enzo & Cass works fine for me tbh.



> - Becky can talk a little even with the world's least sexy accent.


One of the world's most* :banderas

- Blue Pants tron is the best thing I've seen all week.



> - I think of all the indy guys the IWC tells me I'm supposed to like I think Crowe might be the first that I find interesting but I swear I'm going to fucking lose it if he talks about wrestling in Japan, it taking 12 years to get here or how he's been friends with such and such and how they grew up together.


Yea I think he fucked up saying regularly and looked awfully nervous. Didn't seem like a good debut IMO. Seemed aimless and obvious too.

Also I preferred the ponytail look they teased, and his attire is bad. :shrug


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol what does BAM stand for? Best At Mullets?


----------



## LaMelo

Enzo and Big Cass #1 contenders? Please let them beat Blake and Murphy.

Also Crowe is Awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sidenote: Enzo's beard needs to go ut

My issue with Crowe is how lackluster his debut was in comparison to how overrated he is on this board. With the way people spoke of him, I expected some smooth talking intelligent man that fully embellished the hacker gimmick and created holograms of himself to confuse his opponents before beating the shit out of them. He's just another crazy guy. I was more impressed by Kenny Omega when I watched his entrance at WK9. I expected Crowe to live up to that.*



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Less smiles, more aggression. Worked for Sami Zayn too. I'd prefer more Jushin Liger-esque than Mighty Mouse-esque, but we know which is more likely. Fuck it, put Neville in a suit, let Rollins fire J&J for their incompetence and hire him as their way more effective replacement. Until, of course, Neville gets tired of being bossed around and fucks him up. They could have a match and Rollins could win but keep Neville strong in defeat, and Rollins can carry the promos. From there, move him into the IC title picture, something like that.


*I sat and thought about this on the drive home and you've indirectly solved a lot of problems with this one move:

1. Rollins no longer looks like a loser hanging out with bigger losers. He's now with another strong wrestler, but is still taller than him so he stands out.
2. Neville has a significant role instead of being a curtain jerker.
3. Rollins and Neville as a Tag Team. Just sit and think about the possibilities. Second rope 450 Splash to Phoenix Splash. No one's kicking out of that.
4. Neville's poor microphone skills are protected, but if he NEEDS to talk, he'll be a heel and his more aggressive side can come out, which has produced better results. No more charisma void happy smiley nonsense.
5. Eyes won't roll when Neville and Rollins are announced in a match because they're actually worthy adversaries, unlike J & J.

I like the way you think bro :russo. This should be posted on Reddit.*


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Blake and Murphy going heel is pretty great. It's much easier to find a viable character if you don't have the pressure of having to make the crowd like you (Which is always harder). The WWE tag division as a whole is missing a real cocky brash heel tag team and if they can get some traction there's a nice place on the card for them.



RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Less smiles, more aggression. Worked for Sami Zayn too. I'd prefer more Jushin Liger-esque than Mighty Mouse-esque, but we know which is more likely. Fuck it, put Neville in a suit, let Rollins fire J&J for their incompetence and hire him as their way more effective replacement. Until, of course, Neville gets tired of being bossed around and fucks him up. They could have a match and Rollins could win but keep Neville strong in defeat, and Rollins can carry the promos. From there, move him into the IC title picture, something like that.





Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I sat and thought about this on the drive home and you've indirectly solved a lot of problems with this one move:
> 
> 1. Rollins no longer looks like a loser hanging out with bigger losers. He's now with another strong wrestler, but is still taller than him so he stands out.
> 2. Neville has a significant role instead of being a curtain jerker.
> 3. Rollins and Neville as a Tag Team. Just sit and think about the possibilities. Second rope 450 Splash to Phoenix Splash. No one's kicking out of that.
> 4. Neville's poor microphone skills are protected, but if he NEEDS to talk, he'll be a heel and his more aggressive side can come out, which has produced better results. No more charisma void happy smiley nonsense.
> 5. Eyes won't roll when Neville and Rollins are announced in a match because they're actually worthy adversaries, unlike J & J.
> 
> I like the way you think bro :russo. This should be posted on Reddit.*


Holy Shit this idea is gold :mark: Best idea I've heard for the eventual Neville debut yet (Y) seriously. Now anything else they give him will be total let down for me.

Best of all, no more variants of the Kane, Big Show and Rollins obligatory tag match fpalm. We could feasibly get Neville and Rollins vs Reigns and Ambrose :mark:

He might not have that natural charisma that will translate immediately but Neville's so talented in other areas if they can just find a way to hide his weaknesses the right way you just know the crowd take to him.

Forget reddit someone should tweet this to all of them.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *I sat and thought about this on the drive home and you've indirectly solved a lot of problems with this one move:
> 
> 1. Rollins no longer looks like a loser hanging out with bigger losers. He's now with another strong wrestler, but is still taller than him so he stands out.
> 2. Neville has a significant role instead of being a curtain jerker.
> 3. Rollins and Neville as a Tag Team. Just sit and think about the possibilities. Second rope 450 Splash to Phoenix Splash. No one's kicking out of that.
> 4. Neville's poor microphone skills are protected, but if he NEEDS to talk, he'll be a heel and his more aggressive side can come out, which has produced better results. No more charisma void happy smiley nonsense.
> 5. Eyes won't roll when Neville and Rollins are announced in a match because they're actually worthy adversaries, unlike J & J.
> 
> I like the way you think bro :russo. This should be posted on Reddit.*


Originality, bro, it's what I do. :russo And for the record, that Russo-level protection, Heyman did it first. :heyman6

Or, alternatively, Neville could start dispatching with all of Rollins' adversaries effortlessly. Seth gets pissed because, in his mind, having these two guys who can't do anything makes him look stronger, tells Neville to back off. And he's like "I'm just doing what you paid me for, boss. :maddox" 

Watching well-dressed people fight is fun. 










Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Holy Shit this idea is gold :mark: Best idea I've heard for the eventual Neville debut yet (Y) seriously. Now anything else they give him will be total let down for me.
> 
> Best of all, no more variants of the Kane, Big Show and Rollins obligatory tag match fpalm. We could feasibly get Neville and Rollins vs Reigns and Ambrose :mark:
> 
> He might not have that natural charisma that will translate immediately but Neville's so talented in other areas if they can just find a way to hide his weaknesses the right way you just know the crowd take to him.
> 
> Forget reddit someone should tweet this to all of them.


People I've spoken to have said that Neville should get the Lesnar-esque unbeatable freak of nature push, but with speed, agility, and flying and the power secondary. Whether or not that would include Heyman is a different story, as reports are coming out now saying Lesnar isn't going anywhere. And despite the fact that he made successes out of quite a few nobodies in ECW, nobody but Brock has benefited from running with him in his WWE run in practice.

All that is way more unlikely though and I don't know how good it would be for Neville's long-term prospects.


----------



## x78

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> - Always glad to see Zo and Cass in the ring, especially picking up a win. Carmella is looking better but where the hell are her hips and/or ass?


Don't act like Carmella has no ass.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Originality, bro, it's what I do. :russo And for the record, that Russo-level protection, Heyman did it first. :heyman6


*
Well, I didn't watch early ECW, as I was 5 years old and not a wrestling fan at the time, so it's still Russo to me, dammit :russo. I didn't learn about Heyman's ability to turn trash into treasure until the reign of the Smackdown 6.*



> Or, alternatively, Neville could start dispatching with all of Rollins' adversaries effortlessly. Seth gets pissed because, in his mind, having these two guys who can't do anything makes him look stronger, tells Neville to back off. And he's like "I'm just doing what you paid me for, boss. :maddox"


*
I don't like that part as much because it will only feel short term, when in reality this pairing being stretched is best for business. It's a good pull out plan when Neville gets TOO hot, though. The fans will be clamoring for a singles run by then, as they'll be tired of him living in Rollins' shadow. You must make them want it first.*



> Watching well-dressed people fight is fun.


*Yes, the mental picture I got of Neville flipping and kicking in a button up shirt, vest, slacks, and shiny dress shoes reminded me of Rush Hour fight scenes. We all know how much I love my well dressed and dominant heels. This is why NXT makes me so happy. Down here I've got Breeze, Sasha, and Owens, but the main roster is filled with a bunch of losers and a foreign heel who's expiration date is approaching.*




> People I've spoken to have said that Neville should get the Lesnar-esque unbeatable freak of nature push, but with speed, agility, and flying and the power secondary. Whether or not that would include Heyman is a different story, as reports are coming out now saying Lesnar isn't going anywhere. And despite the fact that he made successes out of quite a few nobodies in ECW *(and a bunch of mid carders during the brand split)*, nobody but Brock has benefited from running with him in his WWE run in practice.


*
This, I completely disagree with. People live and die by their streaks. Your plan would get Neville organically over without a crutch.*


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pyro and bullshit said:


> * I didn't learn about Heyman's ability to turn trash into treasure until the reign of the Smackdown 6.*


Consider rephrasing this.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

mr.socko2101 said:


> Consider rephrasing this.


*
No. This is not what I think about them, this is how they are presented to the audience. Vince saw them as nothing but interchangeable mid carders and laughed at Heyman for wanting them on his roster. Heyman had the last laugh after took them to the next level. Steve Austin was also presented as trash as The Ringmaster until Russo turned him into one of the company's greatest treasures.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Neville's spots were awesome this week. He really screwed up his damn name. Why is the most exciting man in the ring have THE most generic, boring and down right loser name in the entire business. 

Tom Spacerocketman would be better at this point.

Neville as the aggressor was actually really great and something we didn't see in his title reign.



However onto NXT itself. I really fear for the roster with Rhyno being signed and NXT being it's own brand. Kevin Owens talks about it took him 14 years to get to WWE. Well he's not there yet and he may not be for a very long time( and I'm using him as an example for all the top NXT talent) as HHH wants to make his show successful.


----------



## Ron Swanson

Lariatoh! said:


> Neville's spots were awesome this week. He really screwed up his damn name. Why is the most exciting man in the ring have THE most generic, boring and down right loser name in the entire business.
> 
> Tom Spacerocketman would be better at this point.
> 
> Neville as the aggressor was actually really great and something we didn't see in his title reign.
> 
> 
> 
> However onto NXT itself. I really fear for the roster with Rhyno being signed and NXT being it's own brand. Kevin Owens talks about it took him 14 years to get to WWE. Well he's not there yet and he may not be for a very long time( and I'm using him as an example for all the top NXT talent) as HHH wants to make his show successful.


I agree unfortunately. 

Hopefully the veterans are here to fued and work with up and comers. Itd be nice to have an established, small veteran mainstay in NXT.

Hoping we see the Dudleys down there at some point also,


----------



## Necramonium

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> - Another NXT where I skipped the main event and since I suspect all the main events for the next 2 years will just be various permutations of the NXT 5 wrestling each other I doubt it'll be the last.


WATCH.THE.MAIN.EVENT.NOW!

:soft


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> No. This is not what I think about them, this is how they are presented to the audience. Vince saw them as nothing but interchangeable mid carders and laughed at Heyman for wanting them on his roster. Heyman had the last laugh after took them to the next level. Steve Austin was also presented as trash as The Ringmaster until Russo turned him into one of the company's greatest treasures.*



Yup Vince only viewed these guys as interchangeable midcarders:

Kurt Angle- 2 time WWF Champ, WCW Champ, KOTR 2000, Pushed to the moon and back since his arrival in the company

Chris Benoit- WCW Champ, 4x IC Champ, Tag Champ(beating Austin & HHH) followed by wrecking Austin(the WWF Champ) two weeks in a row before an injury derailed his push.

Edge- KOTR 2001, 4xIC Champ, 7x Tag Champ, WCW US Champ, Unified the IC & US titles, 

Eddie wasn't pushed at this stage because of injuries and addiction issues.

Rey had literally just signed and Chavo was never that good.

The Smackdown six period was awesome and Heyman is a great booker but saying he turned trash into treasure with them is ridiculous.

Also :lol at Russo being responsible for making Austin a star at best he relayed Austin's own idea to Vince and tried to take the credit for it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Lariatoh! said:


> Neville's spots were awesome this week. He really screwed up his damn name. Why is the most exciting man in the ring have THE most generic, boring and down right loser name in the entire business.
> 
> Tom Spacerocketman would be better at this point.


Would you have preferred Ripley Bishop?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Necramonium said:


> WATCH.THE.MAIN.EVENT.NOW!
> 
> :soft


:no

Watch another Neville match?:bryanlol

:henry3


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

mr.socko2101 said:


> Yup Vince only viewed these guys as interchangeable midcarders:
> 
> Kurt Angle- 2 time WWF Champ, WCW Champ, KOTR 2000, Pushed to the moon and back since his arrival in the company
> 
> Chris Benoit- WCW Champ, 4x IC Champ, Tag Champ(beating Austin & HHH) followed by wrecking Austin(the WWF Champ) two weeks in a row before an injury derailed his push.
> 
> Edge- KOTR 2001, 4xIC Champ, 7x Tag Champ, WCW US Champ, Unified the IC & US titles,
> 
> Eddie wasn't pushed at this stage because of injuries and addiction issues.
> 
> Rey had literally just signed and Chavo was never that good.
> 
> The Smackdown six period was awesome and Heyman is a great booker but saying he turned trash into treasure with them is ridiculous.


:sip
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nvl_A9ouM8#t=3m40s



> Also :lol at Russo being responsible for making Austin a star at best he relayed Austin's own idea to Vince and tried to take the credit for it.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> :no
> 
> Watch another Neville match?:bryanlol
> 
> :henry3


Then watch some gifs, you Neville hatin' fool.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Really liked Neville/Owens

Regals opening promo was solid and I'm really hoping they are beginning to plant seeds for Regal/Owens down the line, that would be :mark:

Seeing Rhyno was cool, always had a soft spot for him and mixing older veterans with the development guys is a great way to not only help them but also put on a great show


----------



## x78

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Then watch some gifs, you Neville hatin' fool.


Very nice flipz.


----------



## BehindYou

Forgot how ridiculously limited Enzo and Big Cass are in the ring, hope to see them improve as they have their character work totally down.

Anyone who attends houseshows seen them do more?


----------



## Pharmakon

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> Then watch some gifs, you Neville hatin' fool.


It's really rare to see a wrestler with equal speed and strength stats, I hope WWE doesn't bury him when he debuts on the main roster.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pyro and bullshit said:


> :sip
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4nvl_A9ouM8#t=3m40s



Taking *Paul Heyman's* version of what happened in a meeting as gospel* truth*? really? :lol Heyman's a good booker but he didn't turn water into wine with the Smackdown six and I think you know that.

You do realise on that podcast Russo says it was all Steve's idea and Russo just talked to Vince and got him on colour commentary for one match? Hardly making him a star is it?

Austin's actually made a point of saying that Russo takes way too much credit for his push















apologies for the thread derailment.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

mr.socko2101 said:


> Taking *Paul Heyman's* version of what happened in a meeting as gospel* truth*? really? :lol Heyman's a good booker but he didn't turn water into wine with the Smackdown six and I think you know that.


*
So I'm supposed to trust some random guy on a forum with no knowledge of what goes on backstage over Heyman and Edge who actually lived it kay2. 

Oh what's this? Actual footage of Guerrero and Benoit being the NWO's bitch boys? Wow who would've guessed? :heyman5




*


> You do realise on that podcast Russo says it was all Steve's idea and Russo just talked to Vince and got him on colour commentary for one match? Hardly making him a star is it?


*
I'm sure Austin also said he booked himself to drive a beer truck, zamboni, and monster truck to the ring. Oh wait, no, that was Russo. I'm sure Austin wrote all of his segments. Oh wait, no, that was Russo. I'm sure Austin booked all of his feuds. Oh wait, no, that was Russo too. Hey, how about that part where he said Vince never saw a star in him? You know, the same thing he said in Vince's face in front of the world on the Network. I get it, you can't mention that, because the truth doesn't help your argument.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WHAT IS RHYNO DOING IN THE FULL SAIL ARENA :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT IS RHYNO DOING IN THE FULL SAIL ARENA :mark:


About to get GOT by Finn if he doesn't watch it!


----------



## Kabraxal

Neville/Owens was so gooooood... really glad they did that after the rather disappointing Rival main event. People get to see more of what Owens can offer than what he got to show at Takeover. Neville has just become scary amazing though... even warmed up to him as a character. He can easily be a Benoit type "I'll kick your ass, enjoy it and all while saying very little!". Hopefully they get that memo and don't do mighty mouse... just have him kick ass.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT IS RHYNO DOING IN THE FULL SAIL ARENA :mark:


GORE
GORE 
GORE


----------



## Jingoro

This week's NXT was better than any Raw I've seen this year. Everything about it was phenomenal. At one point, i was even thinking about how good the announce team was during the Owens/Neville match. I can't remember ever thinking Cole/JBL/Lawler or Booker are good. I usually think they suck ass.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *
> So I'm supposed to trust some random guy on a forum with no knowledge of what goes on backstage over Heyman and Edge who actually lived it kay2.
> 
> Oh what's this? Actual footage of Guerrero and Benoit being the NWO's bitch boys? Wow who would've guessed? :heyman5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> *
> I'm sure Austin also said he booked himself to drive a beer truck, zamboni, and monster truck to the ring. Oh wait, no, that was Russo. I'm sure Austin wrote all of his segments. Oh wait, no, that was Russo. I'm sure Austin booked all of his feuds. Oh wait, no, that was Russo too. Hey, how about that part where he said Vince never saw a star in him? You know, the same thing he said in Vince's face in front of the world on the Network. I get it, you can't mention that, because the truth doesn't help your argument.*


Right so you're using Heyman(a notorious liar and self aggrandizer) saying how smart he is as evidence of how smart Heyman is? :Jordan

Angle, Benoit and Edge were all either main eventers or on their way there before Heyman whilst Eddie was struggling with his drug problems and Rey and Chavo just joined.

Where did I say to trust me over Heyman? :what?
Piss poor attempt at creating a strawman to deflect from the fact Heyman didn't turn the Smackdown six from trash to treasure. 


What's that? A video of Guerrero and Benoit teaming with the nWo :shockedpunk Such damning evidence

Did Nexus beating on Cena and making him their bitch mean he was their bitch in real life too?
Don't be such a mark.

You want to give an example of Heyman turning shit to gold use Sandman or Sabu not guys like Benoit and Angle. Heyman did a great job on Smackdown utilising great talent, he didn't turn trash to treasure end of story.







Russo responsible for Austin becoming the phenomenon he was......right. Next you'll be telling Rock would never have gotten over if Russo didn't come up with the 'Rock' moniker.

Vince mightn't have seen the star in him but Jim Ross did and fought for him. Stop acting like Russo was on a one man mission to get Austin over. Oh the truth doesn't help your bring back Russo crusade there though, does it?

What is with the Russo fetish? I feel he's underrated as hell on the internet but Christ you'd swear he came up with every good angle the WWF ever ran with according to you. If he's so brilliant how come he had such poor results without the likes of Austin, Rock and Mr. McMahon to carry him whilst they continued to excel for years after he was gone.

Austin and Rock would've been megastars with or without Russo with J.R. and Patterson going to bat for them regularly. Rock and Austin were churning out gold segment after segment long after Russo had left the building for the disaster that was WCW2000.

:Out


----------



## dan the marino

Crowe is a little... eccentric.

Another fun show though.


----------



## LaMelo

I don't like one powerbomb taking care of Neville after Zayn kicked out of them repeatedly at Rival. I know it makes Zayn look tough as hell but Neville isn't exactly soft.


----------



## Phenomenons

Noble Mercury said:


> It's really rare to see a wrestler with equal speed and strength stats, I hope WWE doesn't bury him when he debuts on the main roster.


He reminds me so much of Benoit/Dynamite Kid ... but also very different from either in other ways.

I still think his best future with the main roster would be starting out in a tag team, though. Although the idea of him being Rollins' well-dressed, hitman-esque bodyguard sounds awesome ...


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Zayniac said:


> I don't like one powerbomb taking care of Neville after Zayn kicked out of them repeatedly at Rival. I know it makes Zayn look tough as hell but Neville isn't exactly *sawft*.


ba da bing 

ba da boom


----------



## Srdjan99

***1/2 for Neville/Owens, Kevin had some pretty awesome matches since he debuted one month ago.


----------



## Geeee

Zayniac said:


> I don't like one powerbomb taking care of Neville after Zayn kicked out of them repeatedly at Rival. I know it makes Zayn look tough as hell but Neville isn't exactly soft.


I think the idea is that the big events give the performers the power to kick out of things they normally wouldn't be able to. Plus, the belt was on the line at Rival, whereas this was a non-title match.


----------



## Phenomenons

Genking48 said:


> State of your fucking beard Enzo, shave it clean off or something, disgusting looking.
> 
> Other than that, great show, not utterly impressed by Crowe but I'll hold my judgement until I've seen something more from him on NXT.


I don't like the beard, but something about that bandana over his face made me laugh out loud. That was a good look for him.


----------



## obby

My first time watching NXT sans the network tomorrow :/

I know the internationally broadcast versions don't include a lot of segments, so I'm assuming I'll have to wait until Thursday to actually watch the full version.


----------



## CZWRUBE

Srdjan99 said:


> ***1/2 for Neville/Owens, Kevin had some pretty awesome matches since he debuted one month ago.


Yes he has but not surprising Kevin, is a great wrestler and really happy he is doing so well in NXT!!!


----------



## DoubtGin

Kendrick :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## Necramonium

Did they change the times NXT airs or something? Normally it already should have aired and now its on the same time the reruns usually would be airing.


----------



## The True Believer

loltami starting things off.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It was no Morishima/Kenta but it was a decent opener.


----------



## The True Believer

The Brian Kendrick!

:mark:


----------



## GothicBohemian

So is this the show thread? I’m never around during the show but I’m snowed in tonight so I figured I check out what folks are saying.


----------



## The True Believer

"Let's see who can get to the top first."

-Seth Rollins(The Destruction of the Shield)

Bad timing, Seth. Bad timing. :ti


----------



## Phaedra

Excuse me while I change my knickers lmao CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol. 

and Brian Kendrick hasn't even been on yet, i'm going to have to be mopped up off the floor tonight lol.


----------



## obby

KINGPIN said:


> loltami starting things off.


that is literally the worst play on words in human history

use shitami if you must


----------



## The True Believer

obby said:


> that is literally the worst play on words in human history
> 
> use shitami if you must


Why didn't I think of that? :mj2


----------



## GothicBohemian

So glad Crowe is finally getting screen time. I’ve been waiting for him to really get started at NXT. 

But I guess this tag match is going to happen for now…I just really struggle to care about Lucha Dragons and that makes me sad because I like Kalisto.


----------



## The True Believer

Hope this means more attention is given to Jason Jordan.

On another note, that male NXT backstage interviewer looks like Gibby from iCarly.


----------



## Necramonium

Phaedra said:


> Excuse me while I change my knickers lmao CROWE!!!!!!!!!!!! lol.
> 
> and Brian Kendrick hasn't even been on yet, i'm going to have to be mopped up off the floor tonight lol.












XD


----------



## GothicBohemian

And here’s someone else I struggle to care about. Corbin just does nothing for me yet. Here’s hoping developmental actually develops him into something. 

But hey, better stuff to come later.


----------



## The True Believer

Ugh.

Charlotte, baby gurl, what've you been doing on that mic lately? Just ugh. :no:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why Sin Cara still there?

WHY?!?!?


----------



## thegockster

Here's Becky tissues at the ready :wink2:


----------



## Necramonium

GothicBohemian said:


> And here’s someone else I struggle to care about. Corbin just does nothing for me yet. Here’s hoping developmental actually develops him into something.
> 
> But hey, better stuff to come later.


He is starts to look like a new Goldberg, very hyped but we see rarely any long matches, even his match at the last NXT PPV was too short to see how he does in a long match, i think the fans also start to see this as they did not count down the seconds until he would take Dillinger down.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Why does Graves hate Becky so much? :lol Not even sure if it's kayfabe now.


----------



## Phaedra

NastyYaffa said:


> Why does Graves hate Becky so much? :lol Not even sure if it's kayfabe now.


I couldn't care it just makes me look forward to her matches because of it. It's hilarious lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was a pretty damn awesome submission by Becky :mark: 

I am seriously becoming a fan of her. She is great.


----------



## Kabraxal

Liked the armbar focusing on the arm. So simple but so effective.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Becky needs to change her gimmick. If she does she'll be so much better.


----------



## NastyYaffa

SPANKY vs. Bálor next :mark: 

Looks like it will be a long match too. That's good!


----------



## GothicBohemian

Necramonium said:


> He is starts to look like a new Goldberg, very hyped but we see rarely any long matches, even his match at the last NXT PPV was too short to see how he does in a long match, i think the fans also start to see this as they did not count down the seconds until he would take Dillinger down.


I don’t think he has the wrestling skill yet to handle a long match. Him and Bull were the lowlight of the last takeover special because he’s just not ready. Will he ever be? I’m not convinced but his size is going to take him places, at least short term.


----------



## thegockster

Becky is best in the business, FACT


----------



## NastyYaffa

Owens on commentary :banderas

MAN WITH A PLAN :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

NastyYaffa said:


> Why does Graves hate Becky so much? :lol Not even sure if it's kayfabe now.



He said on commentary once that she is a faker rocker, when goths were coming back in early 2000's, you saw young girls wearing black clothing/black makeup thinking they were goth, Graves hates that Becky suddenly had a rocker/punk gimmick and sees her as a faker rocker/punk as he is a real one. XD


----------



## The True Believer

Main event already? There's nearly half an hour left.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Necramonium said:


> He said on commentary once that she is a faker rocker, when goths were coming back in early 2000's, you saw young girls wearing black clothing/black makeup thinking they were goth, Graves hates that Becky suddenly had a rocker/punk gimmick and sees her as a faker rocker/punk as he is a real one. XD


Oh......I that is was because she "stole" his finisher LOL

Been wrong the whole time, I guess.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Aww, this is a returnee pro who I’m happy to see. I adore Brian Kendrick to bits. He has so much talent and personality, and deserves more from his wrestling career than he’s gotten, so I’d love this to lead somewhere good for him (even in a trainer role ‘cause he’d be awesome at it).

I hope they have him back at a future taping. They’ve been hyping him tonight, which is very cool.


----------



## Necramonium

NastyYaffa said:


> That was a pretty damn awesome submission by Becky :mark:
> 
> I am seriously becoming a fan of her. She is great.


She reminds me of Banks allot when she was fresh in NXT, she is a diamond in the rough ready to shine!


----------



## dflat57

The audience puts their arms up with Finn Balor. HOW COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## Phaedra

Oh shit man, Owens is killing the vibe on commentary it's brilliant. Tom Phillips needs to change his pants lol.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Seeds planted between Kevin/Riley. :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Owens staring down Riley. XD


----------



## thegockster

Riley/Owens It's on


----------



## Phaedra

even though that was brilliant i'm glad he left because it was starting to take focus away from the actual main event. Though Owens making the commentators shit their pants could be a main event in itself lol.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Logged on just to say Owens on commentary is gold.

Seriously put him on Raw & let him bury the entire commentary team. :lol


----------



## The True Believer

Scary stuff from Owens. Was legit uncomfortable for a minute.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Kevin Owens continues to be made of amazing. Most wrestlers don’t interest me when they sit in on commentary but he’s just got this intriguing way about him and how he speaks.


----------



## Necramonium

Actually really don't know what to think of Kendrick, i missed the time when he was in WWE but don't really see something in him like Balor, Owens, Zayn, etc have.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Finn Balor’s going to be every bit as big a star in WWE as he was in NJPW. He’s brilliant.


----------



## TJQ

Thank you Owens, for doing what I've dreamed of doing. Can we please get like 5 Riley squash matches? :mark:


----------



## joeycalz

What a short episode this week, eh?


----------



## DGenerationMC

THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE, BALOR!










Would love to see Balor face London if he's brought to NXT.


----------



## Necramonium

They still had 11/10 minutes left, they could have easily added a 10 minute match at the start.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Necramonium said:


> Actually really don't know what to think of Kendrick, i missed the time when he was in WWE but don't really see something in him like Balor, Owens, Zayn, etc have.


I don’t for a minute pretend to be unbiased about him, but I think he has loads of it factor type something in him. He wasn’t there to be the star but to put over Balor so he not going to be the one to stand out in that match. 

The show was short tonight, wasn't it?


----------



## Phaedra

Short and sweet. I'm not complaining i got to see most of my boys. Every show is better if Enzo gets to cut a promo though lol.


----------



## chargebeam

Yup. Short and sweet = perfect.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Did anybody else die laughing at what Owens said to Riley? That shut him up real quick :lmao


----------



## DemBoy

DGenerationMC said:


> THERE CAN ONLY BE ONE, BALOR!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would love to see Balor face London if he's brought to NXT.


From some interviews Paul has done i think he really hates Triple H, so a Paul London comeback is likely not happening. I hear Lucha Underground is interested in him though.


----------



## x78




----------



## DGenerationMC

Man, now I'm really bummed that Owens didn't Powerbomb Tom Phillips.


Dammit.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Solid episode.. 

Owens is fantastic, easy heel work pays off.. Was hoping he'd powerbomb Riley afterwards though..


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

KINGPIN said:


> Scary stuff from Owens. Was legit uncomfortable for a minute.


Especially when things got really quiet, calm before the storm if you will.

The moment Owens returned, right after Balor's match, you just knew he was going to hand it to Riley.

On an overall note interesting episode.


----------



## elo

Becky's workrate blows me away, Vince should get Roman on her cardio routine.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Why does nobody mention The Brian Kendrick is a former WWE Champion? :mj2


Good show. Nothing I disliked really. Itami vs Dempsey and Lucha Dragons vs Dillinger/Jordan were both decent.

Becky Lynch was awesome.

Liked Crowe hacking into someone's entrance to cut a short but sweet promo.

Charlotte- improve on the mic please.

Balor- you too. But yeah he has the physical charisma and the main event was pretty good.

Rhyno- nice, intense promo.

Owens- good stuff. Tossing Riley over the table :clap Good that he didn't powerbomb Riley else I'd consider him a babyface :lol

The Man with a Plan :mark: :mark: Still got it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Necramonium said:


> Actually really don't know what to think of Kendrick, i missed the time when he was in WWE but don't really see something in him like Balor, Owens, Zayn, etc have.


Dude, how can you doubt the GOAT Spanky, the Man with a Plan, former WWE Champion and inventor of the Cena sucks chant? :banderas

Take a look:








GothicBohemian said:


> I don’t for a minute pretend to be unbiased about him, but I think he has loads of it factor type something in him. He wasn’t there to be the star but to put over Balor so he not going to be the one to stand out in that match.


Absolutely. I did feel they weren't doing a lot until KO left the announce table. Once that happened, the match kicked into high gear.

Felt like they were essentially stalling till then.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I thought Riley did a damn good job selling Owens as dangerous whilst standing up to him. Very uncomfortable segment seeing them butt heads on commentary. Solid acting on both of their parts. Now I can only hope his ringwork's improved during his time in Full Sail.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Rhyno killed it on the mic.

But it does really highlight how much some guys are still really novice with their promo skills i.e Balor.

Owens was amazing tonight. Best I've seen from him in NXT I think.


----------



## NeyNey

THEY REALLY GO WITH THE HACKER GIMMICK OHH FUUUUCK YEAAAAAAAAAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! roud


----------



## HiddenFlaw

It was good seeing the brian kendrick lol

man owens is awesome i marked when he threw riley 

owens vs riley :mark:

r.i.p riley


----------



## MrSmallPackage

dflat57 said:


> The audience puts their arms up with Finn Balor. HOW COOL!!!!!!!


They've been doing that for the past couple of months.


----------



## Nige™

Kevin Owens is just so good, so bloody good, and he didn't have to do a lot in last night's show either. Just the looks he gave Riley, and the blunt comments.:mark:


----------



## BretHartMark

Was it me or did Finn's stomp "connect" a little more than usual? Wonder if it was i response to being dropped on his neck for the Tiger suplex


----------



## Markus123

BretHartMark said:


> Was it me or did Finn's stomp "connect" a little more than usual? Wonder if it was i response to being dropped on his neck for the Tiger suplex


Was a bit worried for Balor after that tiger suplex, looked nasty.


----------



## Spanish Lariato

Although no Enzo it was a great episode. Fantastic job by Owens. Nobody is more ready than him. If Becky stops doing the horns sign every second she would be perfect.


----------



## Alright_Mate

NXT always deliver to the best of their ability, even if they only have one hour.

Owens proving yet again this week, that he is one of the best things in the WWE right now. 

Good match between Becky Lynch & Bayley, wanted to see the match go on for longer though.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

The commentary interaction between Riley and Owens was kinda special. I'm pumped to see Alex Riley, really like him and was so annoyed at the time they they dropped his angle with Miz. 

BALOR :banderas :mark:

The hacker gimmick for Crowe is pretty damn sweet


----------



## Srdjan99

DANG that Becky vs Bailey match was great, *** for it. Quite dissapointed with Balor/Kendrick, tbh, I expected more from this one, only **1/2 for it. All in all this was a nice show, not as good as the last ones, but still it's NXT, you can't get a bad show from this company


----------



## Sex Ferguson

I just watched the last two nXt's back to back... Wow. Was so good...

My favourite parts...

Enzo & Cass... How you doing?

Balor... Obvs

Both divas matches... Bayley & Sasha :banderas

oh and RHYNO! Goreeeeeeeeeee

I'll have to watch this regularly, after the two specials caught my eye. The main roster could learn a thing or 10 from this!!!


----------



## Pharmakon

I'm looking forward to see more between Tye Dillinger and Jason Jordan. I wonder if they will continue to be a tag team or have a feud between each other.
Rhyno's Promo was gold or should I say GORE!!! I liked his intimidating words on his promo.


----------



## Certified G

Some quick thoughts on last nights show:

I thought the whole show was solid but not as good as I'm used to with NXT. The matches were nothing special imo, but it was still enjoyable.

_Hideo Itami vs. Bull Dempsey_
Glad Hideo won. Dempsey isn't working and he has 0% chance of making it to the main roster with his current character.

_Lucha Dragons vs. Dillinger & Jordan_
I've said it before, I think Jason Jordan is going to be a big star in the future. Excited to see where this turn (he was already a heel?) will take him. I have a feeling that I might be the only Jason Jordan mark on this forum. :lol We haven't seen much from him yet but I definitely think there's something there with him. Maybe they'll debut Shoot Nation soon if that hasn't been dropped. 

_Tye Dillinger vs. Baron Corbin_
Basic squash match for Corbin.. Hope he gets a real program soon because I'm getting tired of these squashes, he needs to show _something_ soon imo.

_Becky Lynch vs. Bailey_
Solid match. That pump-handle Suplex or whatever it's called is such a sweet move by Becky. I'm really starting to get into Becky Lynch too. I watched some interviews with her recently and she always comes across so nice and genuine. Hopefully she'll improve her matches a little though because I haven't been overly impressed with those. Still, I think she's a very good addition the division.

_The Brian Kendrick vs. Finn Balor_
It was fun to see _The_ Brian Kendrick make an appearance on NXT. That being said though, I wasn't really into this match. The Tiger Suplex and Finn's Stomp were vicious but the match didn't flow much. I haven't read a lot of comments yet about this match so I don't know what the general consensus was, but I didn't really get into it..

Kevin Owens throwing Alex Riley over the announce table was :banderas I'd be happy to see Riley get taken off commentary because I don't like him there. I wonder if he's improved at all since his main roster days because I remember him being shockingly bad.

Rhyno's promo was pretty damn good too. I'm looking forward to seeing Rhyno again soon, can't wait to see him break some mothefuckers in half with the Gore.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Well, I missed this week's Crowe segment because I was so dead set on skipping yet another Lucha Dragons match.


----------



## DudeLove669

I'd bet on getting a Rhino/Owens match in the future. Surely NXT management have seen their ROH match and were pleased with the result. That match could be why they brought Rhino back.


----------



## BehindYou

I love the inclusion of Kendrick and Rhyno. Rhyno's promo especially made NXT sound like a pretty legit fed which is badass.


----------



## chargebeam

I loved how awkward the announce table was when Owens was there. Such an awesome heel! Wow. I'm glad he left after a few moments, because it took the focus away from the match. It was long enough to make us hate Owens.

And throwing Riley off the table was icing on the cake.

Great booking as always. NXT is awesome! :cheer


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

That guy dancing to Kendrick's entrance is the greatest moment of NXT ever, I need that in a gif.


----------



## DGenerationMC

SuperSaucySausages said:


> That guy dancing to Kendrick's entrance is the greatest moment of NXT ever, I need that in a gif.


----------



## Arthurgos

I love seeing Kendrick back for sure he was great when they finally give him the mic when he had a bodyguard of sorts way back .

Very awesome show i just wish they could try making it a bit longer at times to see how it flows rather than alternate people getting a showing each week. The only downside to NXT having so much good talent is that really as much as the call up with Owens, Balor etc is amazing it really makes me miss seeing Enzo & Big Cas.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm a man with a plan :dance :dance :dance






Seriously that The Brian Kendrick's theme will forever be GOAT.

Nice Episode.

Itami and Breeze have some nice chemistry so I'm enjoying their feud. Decent standard tv match from Itami and Bull. I wonder where they'll go with Dempsey since the Corbin feud is over. A tag team with someone might be a good shout.

Love that Dillinger and Jordan are transitioning away from just jobbing now. Jordan definitely upped the physicality in that match compared to his previous outings and Dillinger did a tremendous job of selling that segment. I thought they might be tempted to have Kalisto go on a solo run on NXT before he gets called up but it looks more than likely he'll be heading up with the Sin Cara as a team.

I think for the sake of his development and because it doesn't matter as much since his undefeated streak is gone, Corbin should really be having longer matches now. How it went down with Dillinger made sense from a storyline standpoint but going forward I hope they find him a nice programme.

Solomon Crowe taking a break from hacking Rollins and Cesaro to hack the live feed :mark: Nice promo too.

Gore, Gore. Gore, Gore.

Loved that women's match. Becky is still finding her character in and out of the ring which is why she has come off as a bit awkward in some cases but I thought there was a definite improvement here. This new aggressive Bayley is :banderas she's added some components to her offensive moveset that are very good; some nice higher spots that are more crowd pleasing really helped her during her come back. That armbar was a thing of beauty.

Might the The Man with a Plan :mark: vs Balor starting that slowly be a way to help sell the Owens / Alex Riley story being told on commentary? Picked up near the end and that Tiger Suplex had me legitimately worried.

Happy that Alex Riley might be back now (and away from the announce desk :side, He's far too young to throw in the towel yet.

Is Brian Kendrick back forever, please someone say yes.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Massive improvements to my taste for Becky Lynch. Toned down the headbanging and hyperadrenaline mode, instead presenting us with a more "boiling under the surface" anger and a joy in inflicting pain. That pout. That vicious smile. Absolutely love it.

Almost missed the Crowe stuff because I had no interest in that particular tag match. Had to go back for it. He's actually more to my liking thusfar than I would've anticipated. Look forward to seeing more from him. 

The dad and daughter Balor fans in the corner are just too awesome in their marking. Wanted to point that out real quick.

Owens is just such an AMAZING asshole. Like, the not so subtle digs, just constantly putting others down and him up, and as soon as anybody even remotely stands up to him (see Riley) he just turns sour on them LIKE THAT. He's actually a heel that is so good at being a heel that I WANT to boo him, not chear him for his awesomeness. That's rare for me. 

I would LOVE if Owens actually feigned an injury in Balor's titlematch, taking advantage of a perceived weakness. That would be just the kind of detail that would work really well for me.

The Baron squashes are starting to get a bit old for me (I know some are way ahead of me in that regard, but it sorta worked for me thusfar and leading into the Bull feud lead up), though today it obviously had a valid and different purpose in that it progressed the Dillinger stuff. Is this heading to the Shoot Nation stuff people have been talking about?


----------



## RaheemRollins

So basically after thinking about whether it's Dublin bias or not, I've decided that Becky Lynch deserves a lot of credit after all.. That submission looked legit. She's been impressive recently. 

It's nice to have two Irish wrestlers I can get behind in Balor and Lynch considering Sheamus is just awful and I'd rather I never had to see him again.. Heel or not. 

On Owens too, He's the best thing about the company for me right now.. 

I'm a massive Rollins mark but his booking is deflating and his failed cash in is going to be awful. They have really taken his momentum away since the Rumble and the booked the start of his Orton feud really badly too with the Authority, once again, playing the main role. 

Ambrose too is just hard to follow at the moment so seeing Owens booked as he is, a perfect heel, is just great.. 

Can't wait to see Owens v Riley, Owens v Balor and Owens v Zayn II.. :mark:


----------



## TheDazzler

Guys, I`ll be about to cry when I see Riley back in the ring. I love this guy.


----------



## Stinger Fan

They really should have had Balor chased off Owens because him just standing in the ring not giving a fuck about Riley looked hilarious and not in a good way lol . Anyways , another solid show of course though the main event didn't really do much , not that it was bad just more like routine more than anything



What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Rhyno killed it on the mic.
> 
> But it does really highlight how much some guys are still really novice with their promo skills i.e Balor.
> 
> Owens was amazing tonight. Best I've seen from him in NXT I think.


To be fair, Rhyno got the mic while working with Paul Heyman ... maybe Heyman should be helping out running developmental like he did at OVW


----------



## Old School Icons

About time someone shut Riley up :lol


----------



## DemBoy

Stinger Fan said:


> They really should have had Balor chased off Owens because him just standing in the ring not giving a fuck about Riley looked hilarious and not in a good way lol . Anyways , another solid show of course though the main event didn't really do much , not that it was bad just more like routine more than anything


Isn't it funny that a very good match on NXT its routine whereas on Raw, a very good match is praised to no end because its a rare occurrence?




> To be fair, Rhyno got the mic while working with Paul Heyman ... maybe Heyman should be helping out running developmental like he did at OVW


Heyman working on NXT with Regal, Dusty and HHH already there :banderas

The show would become its own brand in no time with those guys down there.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Commentary notes:

1. I'm shocked no one mentioned Kendrick was trained in the same Shawn Michaels' class as Daniel Bryan. 

2. Did Becky Lynch turn Corey Graves down in front of the whole locker room or something, man he hates her, but with absolutely no explanation. His comments are almost embarrassing for him.


----------



## x78

Lariatoh! said:


> 2. Did Becky Lynch turn Corey Graves down in front of the whole locker room or something, man he hates her, but with absolutely no explanation. His comments are almost embarrassing for him.


Not really, I think anyone who appreciates character work/psychology over pure workrate is justified in disliking Lynch. Especially someone like Graves considering she's pretty much a pathetic caricature of what he actually is.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Thought it was pretty cool that there was a NXT Women's Title promo for next week.


----------



## DGenerationMC

:lmao Graves thinks she's a "poser" :lmao


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's episode: 

- Hideo Itami Vs. Bull Dempsey was basic and fine for what it was. Bull continues his losing ways and Itami continues to get victories. The real good stuff came after the match as Tyler Breeze attacked Hideo with his selfie stick. That is just brilliant. Haha. I like this feud. 

- I'll be honest. I was never a huge fan of Brian Kendrick. He was one of those internet favorites that I never saw what the big deal was. To me, he was always just a scrappy little guy and is nowhere near as good as some of his contemporaries (Balor, Bryan, etc.) but that video package they gave him was pretty cool. 

- Solomon Crowe's hack promo during Jordan & Dillenger's entrance was Raven-esque in a way. I like it! 

- I am glad The Lucha Dragons are sticking around. The NXT Tag division is fairly thin and could use a more high profile duo like them arounde. The match with Dillenger and Jordan was and decent rebuilder win for them with good tag team psychology. The Lucha Dragons won because they kept the other team from making any tags. Boom! Now the Jordan/Dillenger split feels out of nowhere because they've been such a non factor as a team, but that is actually why I kind of buy it. If my team sucked that bad, I'd be frustrated too, haha. 

- Finn Balor has it all right now, except his promos. OK, I KNOW the guy can talk. I've seen his work in Japan. But for some reason, his promos in WWE come off as bland. 

- Baron Corbin kills Tye Dillenger. Squash matches is what Corbin is best at, so they might as well keep it going. Every now and then they can put him in a singles match that matters, but he still needs to grow. 

- Charlotte's promo was short but sweet. Her confidence came through and it sold the match next week. 

- Tyler Breeze's selfie promos are great. Love it! 

- Bayley Vs. Becky Lynch = Nice solid match and it looks like Becky is next in line to get a title shot. That's fine for now, but I want Bayley to ultimately get the belt. She is very loveable and this new aggressive side she has been showing is bringing an added fire to her matches. Let her be the ladies version of Sami Zayn in a way. 

- Nice return promo from Rhino. Love his intensity. 

- Finn Balor Vs. Brian Kendrick = My favorite part of this was Kevin Steen being a complete dick on commentary and the rising tension between him and Riley. The match itself was fine and a nice victory for Balor. I am also glad that they have a name for the Double Foot Stomp now in the Coup de grace. To me, double foot stomp is more of a description of the move rather than a name, haha. 

- The ending to the show was great. Owens came off looking like a dangerous bully by beating up Riley. He continues to be a great centerpiece for the show. 

Once again, some solid action, and some good storyline things set up as well. NXT delivers another solid show.


----------



## Stinger Fan

DemBoy said:


> Isn't it funny that a very good match on NXT its routine whereas on Raw, a very good match is praised to no end because its a rare occurrence?
> 
> 
> Heyman working on NXT with Regal, Dusty and HHH already there :banderas
> 
> The show would become its own brand in no time with those guys down there.


Well I guess the difference is that NXT is wrestling while RAW is sports entertainment lol 

I didn't know Heyman was working with NXT , I actually thought he didn't have much of a role with the WWE apart from being Brock's(as well as Cesaro at the time) manager.I thought that's what he said on someones podcast earlier but maybe I misinterpreted something


----------



## DemBoy

Stinger Fan said:


> Well I guess the difference is that NXT is wrestling while RAW is sports entertainment lol
> 
> I didn't know Heyman was working with NXT , I actually thought he didn't have much of a role with the WWE apart from being Brock's(as well as Cesaro at the time) manager.I thought that's what he said on someones podcast earlier but *maybe I misinterpreted something*


Yeah, you misinterpreted me :lol

I was excited at the thought of Heyman working on NXT with all those guys, we could only wish he goes down there and works some of his magic.


----------



## IcedZ

I hope Kevin Owens will soon be on the main show cause he is probably the only thing interesting right now in WWE. Plus he would be a perfect Wrestlemania opponent for DB, so thats why it will not happen because WWE=stupid.


----------



## LaMelo

Vince will love this Jason Jordan cat. A muscle head with an amateur background. He is probably creaming his pants already. I liked Crowe's vignette better this week.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week MOTHERFUCKERS!

Hideo is awesome. We're all in agreement right? I love how he exaggerates little things when he's worn down, few people do that nowadays. Bull, to me, seems like he'd benefit from a gimmick where he just brutalizes people with chairs and shit. Like an old school hardcore gimmick. He's nothing special in the ring, but it could hide his flaws.

Crowe's promo was good. Someone above said it was Raven-esque, and I have to agree.

Dragons/Team boring as fuck was simple, clearly made to split Jordan and Dillinger. I have no idea why they split them, they're two of the most vanilla guys I've ever watched. Boring movesets, no charisma, and basic workers.

Why the fuck is Baron still getting tv time? The guy is getting less watchable by the week. I'm sick of squash matches when they're trying to hide a guy's weakness. If he was capable in the ring, maybe, but he can do one move well, and a bunch of meh bullshit.

Charlotte's promo. God. She talks like she's in a porn. Which is a shame, because I don't think any porn company would hire her with that face.

The diva's match, Bayley/Becky was pretty damn good, if slightly rushed. Becky was over as fuck, and I'm happy with that, because she's really impressed me over the last few months. I've come to the conclusion that it's between her and Alexa for natural beauty. There is literally nothing out of place on that girl. And her new finisher is amazing. A fujiwara armbar spun into a seated fujiwara armbar? It looks brutal as fuck.

THE Brian Kendrick got a well deserved pop. Guy still has all the charisma in the world. Balor is cool as fuck. I loved how batshit that twelve year old girl in the BulletClub t-shirt went when he came by. Made her fucking year. Match itself was damn good, a tiger suplex always makes for a good time. Simple finish, but still solid. Owens on commentary was great. Can I just say how awesome it is that in NXT, next week's show is actually referenced in the proceedings of this week's show? We know we're getting Riley against Owens, but it wasn't just a run of the mill thing.

Overall? 8/10. Damn good main event, and good opener and diva's match. Make Baron wrestle longer or don't waste the time. If you're getting charlotte off the show, do so. The diva's division is already better no that she's not champ. Getting rid of her entirely would open up chances for Alexa and stuff as well.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Two most awesome parts of the night were two Becky Lynch moments IMO.

The one where she almost matrix'ed out of a pin was awesome as fuck then the submission for the win was crazy. I was legit marking at that submission, it looked painful as fuck


----------



## Joshi Judas

I hope Graves is the commentator for every Becky Lynch match forever. His intense dislike for her is hilarious, but he does give her credit for her work :lol


----------



## Mr. I

Graves is just one of those clowns that takes his punk or his metalcore or whatever he listens to deathly seriously and gets overly angry when someone isn't headbanging to his standards, or some other thing that doesn't matter.


----------



## Mr. Socko

The flexibility that the divas have is a huge bonus for making submissions look awesome. Why they don't use that more often on the main roster is beyond me.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Another good episode of NXT this week, the highlight of the show was Kevin Owens ragdolling Alex Riley.


----------



## Warbart

I'm gonna miss NXT now that the free trial is over.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

DAT BECKY LYNCH THO


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Another great episode. I swear NXT, LU, ROH, NJPW are blowing WWE out of the water.

I enjoyed the tag team split. It was fun to watch.

And then Corbin comes out. :mark: Is he a face? It feels that way.

Itami/Breeze developing nicely.

Divas match rocked the house as always.

And Balor's stomp at the end had so much height! :mark:


----------



## Rhilgus

Itami/Bull : Was a good match, seriously, this is the kind of match that I like to watch. Midget vs Monster and I the fact Itami sold it so well added to it. Really wished they got more time... Oh and Breeze is still so freaking awesome

Lucha Dragons/ Those jobbers : Was okay, I mean, you don't expect it to be awesome anyway, they did the job and that's all. And I'm loving Crowe, he have a good original gimmick and I feel like he could do big, the potential is here... unlike Corbin. Seriosuly, somebody explain his appeal to me because I'm not getting it. I love Ryback, I love Reigns but this guy ? Boring, just boring

Lynch/Bayley : LYNCH :mark: :mark: :mark:

And congrats to both of them, the match was freaking awesome, it was just non-stop action and intensity and I loved that, not something you see really often and damn, I think the WWE missed something by not giving the title to Bayley. I feel like she could've had a great run before dropping to Banks

And I didn't watched the last match. Those old guys need to leave, I mean, I'm not here to watch some old guys that didn't succeed, like if I cared about them and good ending, great to make you hate Owens


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> Graves is just one of those clowns that takes his punk or his metalcore or whatever he listens to deathly seriously and gets overly angry when someone isn't headbanging to his standards, or some other thing that doesn't matter.


Or when someone is playing a lame as fuck forced character that she isn't remotely suited to.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Corey Graves irrational hate for Becky is glorious :lmao 

He's easily my favourite commentator right now. He keeps the focus on the action in the ring and when he does actually go off on a tangent he gets the subtle nuances enough to put over a performers work by insulting them without actually burying their wrestling ability, JBL could learn so much.

Part of Graves's heel shtick as an active wrestler was that he was this faux punk rocker dude who came off like a poser. 

He keeps that aspect of his character with how he loathes Becky in that she's like this newcomer to his scene, this chick who thinks she's punk rock, she headbangs at the wrong times, she misuses devil horns, she's the type of girl that wears the bands shirt to their concert, I mean she doesn't even have tattoos right?

The subtlety of it is actually pretty tremendous and I really hope they push Becky's character completely in that direction especially oneday when they acknowledge the dynamic the two of them have.



Ithil said:


> Graves is just one of those clowns that takes his punk or his metalcore or whatever he listens to deathly seriously and gets overly angry when someone isn't headbanging to his standards, or some other thing that doesn't matter.





x78 said:


> Or when someone is playing a lame as fuck forced character that she isn't remotely suited to.


You two have been worked.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Becky/Bailey match ending was amazing. Bailey's arm was hurt, Lynch saw the opening moved into an arm bar and then transitioned into a Nagata Lock. Brutal move especially for a women's div and there was no shame in Bailey tapping here. Both looked strong coming out of the match. awesome booking. I was grinning ear to ear with that finish.


----------



## Londrick

How was Kendrick vs Prince Devitt or has that not happened yet?


----------



## Certified G

Brie Bella said:


> How was Kendrick vs Prince Devitt or has that not happened yet?


The match aired this past Wednesday. Here's a couple posts with differing opinions talking about the match:



Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> Might the The Man with a Plan :mark: vs Balor starting that slowly be a way to help sell the Owens / Alex Riley story being told on commentary? Picked up near the end and that Tiger Suplex had me legitimately worried.





TripleG said:


> - Finn Balor Vs. Brian Kendrick = My favorite part of this was Kevin Steen being a complete dick on commentary and the rising tension between him and Riley. The match itself was fine and a nice victory for Balor. I am also glad that they have a name for the Double Foot Stomp now in the Coup de grace. To me, double foot stomp is more of a description of the move rather than a name, haha.





Jerichoholic274 said:


> THE Brian Kendrick got a well deserved pop. Guy still has all the charisma in the world. Balor is cool as fuck. I loved how batshit that twelve year old girl in the BulletClub t-shirt went when he came by. Made her fucking year. Match itself was damn good, a tiger suplex always makes for a good time. Simple finish, but still solid. Owens on commentary was great. Can I just say how awesome it is that in NXT, next week's show is actually referenced in the proceedings of this week's show? We know we're getting Riley against Owens, but it wasn't just a run of the mill thing.





Srdjan99 said:


> Quite dissapointed with Balor/Kendrick, tbh, I expected more from this one, only **1/2 for it.





The Corre said:


> It was fun to see _The_ Brian Kendrick make an appearance on NXT. That being said though, I wasn't really into this match. The Tiger Suplex and Finn's Stomp were vicious but the match didn't flow much. I haven't read a lot of comments yet about this match so I don't know what the general consensus was, but I didn't really get into it..


----------



## A-C-P

Brie Bella said:


> How was Kendrick vs Prince Devitt or has that not happened yet?


Thought it was a pretty good match, Kendrick did show a little ring rust, but fun match to watch.

Owens and Riley going at it on commentary for the first half the match kind of distracted from the match, but that was good storytelling and building Owens character as a massive dick.


----------



## x78

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> You two have been worked.


Nah, Becky's character work has been unbearable and forced since her debut when she was doing the OTT Irish gimmick, and even going back to leaked promos from over a year ago. I agree that Graves' reaction to her is great, but I'd be amazed if it's part of any sort of angle considering she has been sucking since long before Graves was on commentary.


----------



## LaMelo

Baron Corbin destroyed Tye Dillinger! I don't even know why they even bothered with that match.

I don't like that Bayley lost but I have a feeling this is far from over with Becky Lynch who is not that bad looking by the way. I didn't like her at first but she has grown on me even though as her gimmick she is kind of out there somewhere.

I guess Rhyno is here to stay as odd as it seems but he had a pretty good backstage interview.

Bálor had another spectacular match and The Brian Kendrick can still go in the ring. I think he will wind up back on the main roster sooner than later.

The good thing about Owens tossing Riley over the announce table is that hopefully Riley will get brave and challenge him just so we can hear that Awesome theme of his at least one more time! I knew when Owens left because he was getting pissed off that he would be back before the end of the night. That look in his eyes when he snaps is Great!

Breeze cut a good promo on Itami and it looks like these guys are not done yet. I really hope that Breeze eventually gets a win over him even though I know that is not likely.

Sasha Banks vs. Charlotte next week in the main event in a rematch for the NXT Women's Championship. A women's match in the main event? That is why I love NXT!


----------



## Geeee

I'm pretty excited for the Alex Riley comeback. I always thought he was great as Miz's sidekick. Also, Jason Alberts is much better than him on commentary.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

x78 said:


> Nah, Becky's character work has been unbearable and forced since her debut when she was doing the OTT Irish gimmick, and even going back to leaked promos from over a year ago. I agree that Graves' reaction to her is great, but I'd be amazed if it's part of any sort of angle considering she has been sucking since long before Graves was on commentary.


Oh I agree with you regarding how awkward and forced her character work has felt at times, how she doesn't show many heelish traits outside of her relationship with Sasha was especially bad (she did look better this week tbf) but I have a hard time believing Corey ribbing her to this degree is completely without thought or not part of strategy from creative to actually explain some of the cringe worthy things she does. It's too perfectly contextualised for both characters for that.

They've done this sort of thing before on NXT; use something that's clearly a glaring weakness and make it part of a gimmick.

If they really want to push the poser thing though a few segments to actually establish it outside of Corey's commentary will help no end.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I know I'll definitely mark for Riley's theme :lol

When I want to Raw in 2013 they were taping either Main Event or Superstars & I popped like crazy when he got introduced as one of the announcers & came out to his theme.


----------



## obby

Finally saw the show.

DILLINGER IS GETTING A CHARACTER :mark:

Amazing how smoothly Riley can transition from horrible commentator to the great promo guy I know he is.


----------



## DoubtGin

Sasha vs Charlotte main eventing this week's show. Cool.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Can't wait for Sasha/Charlotte :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571536645574557697


----------



## Sykova

Can Samoa Joe just be on here today?

Imagine a 4 way with Owens, Joe, Balor, and Zayn.

:mark:


----------



## RPC

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/571536645574557697


I thought they released him? Not a big fan of Steamboat anyways.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Steamboat is still employed? :shocked:

Pretty awesome if he is coming back. I remember his little feud vs. Hero where Hero said the GOAT NXT line: "What you're gonna do, arm drag me?"


----------



## x78

Dirtsheets paying attention to fake twitter accounts fpalm Richie won't be back, thank God.


----------



## Jordo

Here we go Fucking love NXT


----------



## Jordo

Alex riley bump still makes me laugh


----------



## Cleavage

Hollywood Adam Rose :lmao, also now he's back to being a face on NXT


----------



## The True Believer

Leonardo taking a major :lose

Disgracing his brothers and Splinter for a joker like Adam Rose. :no:


----------



## Barack Lesnar

Cleavage said:


> Hollywood Adam Rose :lmao, also now he's back to being a face on NXT


Gotta love that consistency...


----------



## Cleavage

Sykova said:


> Can Samoa Joe just be on here today?
> 
> Imagine a 4 way with Owens, Joe, Balor, and Zayn.
> 
> :mark:


you do know these shows are taped right?


----------



## Cleavage

why would anyone be happy to see Adam Rose? Also is the bunny angle dead now?


----------



## The True Believer

Unfortunately. The Bunny was the best part of the Adam Rose package.


----------



## Necramonium

LOOK EVERYONE! It's Tyler!

:dwight


----------



## Pacmanboi

Listen to the crowd, I'd bet that they brought up Rose because of his NXT reactions lmao


----------



## Cleavage

Rose with the WOAT comedy spots in wrestling history.


----------



## Necramonium

I think Rose totally forgot he supposed to be heel right now.


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo man, fuckin' Enzo


----------



## Pacmanboi

Carmella :mark: :homer


----------



## The True Believer

Bliss!!!

:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Tag team match tim....WUB WUB WUB

One of the dudes looks like he could be Rick Steiner's son, with matching wrestling gear.


----------



## Phaedra

Oh enzo ... lol sweet boy frosted flake and australian boy LMAO.


----------



## Necramonium

Man, Emma looking good.


----------



## Cleavage

bitter heel Emma might be fun


----------



## Phaedra

I'm really loving the song for WM ... maybe because at the bit where it says 'you can take a swing at my ego' you have Rollins being Rollins on the screen lol.

also really wanting Emma on the dark side so i'm happy about her turning heel perhaps.


----------



## Cleavage

Man it really looks like Rhyno is gonna be a big deal around here.


----------



## The True Believer

What a video package. :banderas


----------



## ironcladd1

I kinda wish they wouldn't call NXT a demotion. Kinda devalues the whole show


----------



## Necramonium

Really, another squash match for Corbin? Let this guy wrestle already!


----------



## GothicBohemian

I'd like to watch but I can't find a working live stream. (yeah, that's right, I'm not paying for the lame Canadian version of the network).


----------



## Phaedra

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## Necramonium

GothicBohemian said:


> I'd like to watch but I can't find a working live stream. (yeah, that's right, I'm not paying for the lame Canadian version of the network).


https://unlocator.com


----------



## The True Believer

Owens, you smug little prick. :lmao


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Riley/Owens/Albert :lmao

Riley finally wrestling again :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

CALLIHAN IN ACTION FINALLY :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A-Ri :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> CALLIHAN IN ACTION FINALLY :mark:


It's been too long of a wait. :mark:


----------



## The True Believer

That was it?

Wooooooooow, that was bad.


----------



## Necramonium

Crowe's in ring debut is vs Bull(shit)?

:ti

And anyone realized that Banks vs Charlotte is the main event? WOMEN ARE THE MAIN EVENT!


----------



## GothicBohemian

Found my way to a live stream just in time for Solomon Crow! Sorry I missed Enzo talking but I’ll take this. 

Ya know, there are things about Bull that I kind of like.


----------



## ironcladd1

Not digging Crowe's finisher there


----------



## THANOS

KINGPIN said:


> That was it?
> 
> Wooooooooow, that was bad.


Agreed that match was lame as fuck. Where is Crowe's moveset? Maybe it's because Dempsey sucks, but I don't know, I didn't see much at all there.


----------



## THANOS

ironcladd1 said:


> Not digging Crowe's finisher there


Don't worry, reports say he'll be using his awesome version of the Stretch Muffler going forward as a finisher.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Yeah, that wasn’t the best. Those two had no chemistry at all and Bull is, well, he’s not the person I’d pick as a debut opponent for anyone.

Oh well, the girls are up now. I’ve got massive expectations for Charlotte and Sasha.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wanted so much from Crowe and got so little....just like the Mania main event this year.


----------



## Necramonium

Man these girls are going at it ruthless in that ring. XD


----------



## DGenerationMC

Good to see the women main eventing. They should change that stupid hashtag to #GiveTheNXTDivasAChance


----------



## islesfan13

Never knew you could just fast forward to the match you want to see. Anyway wasn't to impressed with todays divas match. Girls were probably a bit rundown though.


----------



## The True Believer

Great match. :clap


----------



## Necramonium

islesfan13 said:


> Never knew you could just fast forward to the match you want to see. Anyway wasn't to impressed with todays divas match. Girls were probably a bit rundown though.


Please piss off to the main roster diva's fuckery of a booking, was a great match, and these are not Diva's, they are Women!!


----------



## Phaedra

THANOS said:


> Don't worry, reports say he'll be using his awesome version of the Stretch Muffler going forward as a finisher.


Shut up! seriously? this might be the thing that made my night, never mind the absolutely ridiculously awesome womens match I just watched, knowing that Crowe isn't going to be burdened with the boing splash as a fucking finisher is the best thing ever!!! yes!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kingpin speaks the truth. :clap


----------



## SHEP!

Excellent main event, NXT proves every week that women's wrestling can be fantastic if given a fair chance. And I fucking LOVE Sasha Banks!!


----------



## islesfan13

Necramonium said:


> Please piss off to the main roster diva's fuckery of a booking, was a great match, and these are not Diva's, they are Women!!


Well excuse me. WWE refers to them as divas, im sorry. I just saw these girls absolutely kill it on the last ppv special. I didn't think this was that great compared to last time. Sorry for having an opinion. Main rosters crappy booking is irrelevant to this match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was an OK match. Nowhere near as good as their Takeover match imo.

I agree that Callihan's debut match was kinda meh. I don't blame him for that tho. I am so happy to see him finally make his in ring debut, it's about time!


----------



## The True Believer

This is what I like about NXT, you take two people who've feuded for an extended period of time and almost every time they have a match, it's booked to be different than what you saw last time.


----------



## islesfan13

NastyYaffa said:


> That was an OK match. Nowhere near as good as their Takeover match imo.
> 
> I agree that Callihan's debut match was kinda meh. I don't blame him for that tho. I am so happy to see him finally make his in ring debut, it's about time!


How dare you. Anyways so glad to see that they are trying t rebuild Emmas character. Girl is way too talented to flounder like this. If she goes back to NXT she will be the best one imo.


----------



## Dell

Sasha killed it! Love the verbal abuse they were giving each other.


----------



## DGenerationMC

islesfan13 said:


> Anyways so glad to see that they are trying t rebuild Emmas character. Girl is way too talented to flounder like this. If she goes back to NXT she will be the best one imo.


Yeah, I think Emma should've never left NXT in the first place.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I was kind of disappointed when the reports from the tapings said the women's match was better than the R Evolution. Match was fine but it didn't feel like it was better than the live special.


----------



## islesfan13

DGenerationMC said:


> Yeah, I think Emma should've never left NXT in the first place.


If they never had a plan for her, why did they rush her to the main roster? Makes no sense.


----------



## GothicBohemian

Maybe it wasn’t special event calibre but that was a good tv quality main event match. 

I wish the Divas had more opportunity to show what the NXT women do on a weekly basis. The other ‘major’ (all relative, of course) players in the market – ROH, TNA, even LU – are letting the women work just like NXT does and fans respond positively; the primary WWE product needs to get in line with this trend.


----------



## Kronke

Sasha Banks is so damn good. While the main roster (men and women, alike) put on the same matches for weeks at a time, she is always making these little adjustments to her taunts, entrance, move set, etc., and it's always for the better.


----------



## DGenerationMC

islesfan13 said:


> If they never had a plan for her, why did they rush her to the main roster? Makes no sense.


Oh but they did have a plan............to play sock puppets with Santino!

She would've been invaluable in bridging the gap once Paige left for Charlotte, Sasha, Bayley, etc.


----------



## ZEROVampire

Sasha Banks (c) vs Charlotte from NXT March 4 was awesome. I'm very happy with the NXT Divas division, really good booking. Fantastic main event calibre


----------



## RiverFenix

Owens rocking the 12 inch pythons. 










Briggs wins with the Rock Bottom!!!??


----------



## Dell

Kronke said:


> Sasha Banks is so damn good. While the main roster (men and women, alike) put on the same matches for weeks at a time, she is always making these little adjustments to her taunts, entrance, move set, etc., and it's always for the better.


She is amazing, always keeping it fresh.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Heavily invested in the Alex Riley storyline. I love him on commentary and don't want him to stop. Super duper hoping he does both. And I'm glad Rose is back on NXT; hopefully he gets repackaged as a South African Game hunter.

What happened to Kevin Owens? Did someone rape his face?


----------



## jcmmnx

Sasha/Charlotte was awesome. Those two are just a cut above the main roster women in ring, and Sasha is miles above any other diva as an all around act. There isn't a heel worker on the main roster male or female in Sasha's league. Great chicken shit, incredible on top work with just nasty looking offense, great trash talker, and an absolute bump freak. Sasha is the goat.

Also NXT made Alex Riley a more likeable baby face than Reigns. Let that sink in.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enjoyed the women's match tonight. Wasnt as good as Takeover, but it was still very good and enjoyable. Sasha is on fire and I hope WWE doesnt ruin her when she gets called up.


----------



## Mox Girl

Average show this week with the exception of the main event. Glad to see the ladies main eventing  Sasha is really impressing me, the Bank Statement is a sick submission and the other submission she did was great too.

Everything else was ok. Solomon Crowe's debut was underwhelming, mainly cos I don't really like Bull Dempsey... Crowe's finisher was a bit silly but I just read it won't be his main finisher, so that's good lol. Tag match was meh, and Breeze vs Rose was just... there.

Loved Kevin Owens acting like a complete prick :lol Alex Riley has some fire in him, interested to see him wrestle again.



Phaedra said:


> I'm really loving the song for WM ... maybe because at the bit where it says 'you can take a swing at my ego' you have Rollins being Rollins on the screen lol


LOL every single time I see that ad I think the exact same thing. Perfect timing on that, Seth and his over the top ego :lol


----------



## Spaz350

I was actually really impressed tonight not with just Sasha's offense, which looks vicious as all hell, but with Charlottes selling, which made Sasha's offense looking fucking painful. Watch Charlottes expression when Sasha applies the crossface portion of the bank statement. I legit felt sorry for her.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

It just dawned on me that a Women's championship match closed the show. That's awesome, and it was the exact opposite of a pee break. I actually held it in, even though I could pause the episode. It was that good.


----------



## Smarky Smark

Rose vs Breeze had to be the most flamboyant, gimmicky, comedic match I've ever seen that wasn't in chikara. I wanted to dislike it, but couldn't. I loved that match and I have no idea why. 

Sasha Banks is a great heel and a great wrestler. That main event was great with good psychology based around Sasha working over Charlotte's back. And it's awesome to see women main eventing a show.


By the way A-Ry cuts a great babyface promo.


----------



## chargebeam

Sarcasm1 said:


> I was kind of disappointed when the reports from the tapings said the women's match was better than the R Evolution. Match was fine but it didn't feel like it was better than the live special.


This is why I don't read reports or spoilers. I always avoid NXT news on dirtsheets.


----------



## Mr. I

Owens' character is more or less "Bill Demott".


----------



## jcmmnx

Ithil said:


> Owens' character is more or less "Bill Demott".


Only Owens' opponents won't get fired if they hit back.


----------



## Stanford

islesfan13 said:


> If they never had a plan for her, why did they rush her to the main roster? Makes no sense.


Keep in mind that they barely have a plan for Wrestlemania.


----------



## Roxinius

It's really sad when your developmental divas put on better matches then the one getting the push to the moon on the main roster


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Roxinius said:


> It's really sad when your developmental divas put on better matches then the one getting the push to the moon on the main roster


The thing is, I'm not sure most of the divas on the main roster could even have a match like this. That looked violent and some of those moves were pretty tricky. Paige and AJ could wrestle them I guess. I almost just hope none of these women get called up ever.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Nice little match for Breeze-Rose. The interaction between Tyler & the Rosebuds was hilarious. Much like Emma, I think Adam Rose should've stayed put in NXT.

- Finally I get to see those other Shoot Nation guys. Wonder how long before we get an official formation on NXT TV. Awesome Frog Splash by Murphy, very impressive seeing how he was almost 3/4 of the ring away

- DRAKE (the referee), DRAKE (the referee), DRAKE (the referee), DRAKE (the referee)

- :lmao Owens is a dick :lmao

- Crowe-Bull was OK and it was good Bull didn't get completely jobbed out as he looked good in defeat. Now personally speaking, I would've preferred to see Crowe powerbomb CJ Parker onto a pile of shit. WHY THE FUCK ISN'T CROWE HEEL?

- All I can say is very good main event from Sasha & Charlotte. Nice change of pace this time out with more trash talking, which I liked. Plus Charlotte actually looked vulnerable for a change. Forget that other stupid hashtag, someone get #GiveTheNXTDivasAChance trending......oh I forgot, the NXT women made a chance for themselves and knock it out of the fucking park every time so silly me 

- ...........so, is Axelmania gonna run wild on NXT or not?


----------



## chargebeam

I'll just leave that here. I was so mesmerised by her gorgeous face.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

chargebeam said:


> I'll just leave that here. I was so mesmerised by her gorgeous face.


Thankyou you you amazing motherfucker.


Thoughts this week.


Breeze/Rose was meh. To comedy match for me. Ninja turtle was over, so it's all good. That blonde stunner in the skeleton costume was delicious.

Murphy/Blake against college flop outs was pointless. Making an entire gimmick about being collegiate wrestlers is stupid in my opinion. It's why I hated swagger so much when he debuted.

Zayn's promo was good. Did something I guess.

Bull/Crowe was not a good in ring debut for Crowe. Bull's very simple offense wasn't enough to get the crowd into it, and the finish was really underwhelming to me. Put Crowe against neville or something soon, just to show him off a bit.

Main event started interesting. Neither got big pops when they came out, apart from charlotte's woo, which is all she ever gets, but when the match started there were some dueling chants. And then charlotte did the most interesting thing she ever did by trashtalking sasha....and then fucked up a chop. Apart form that, the pacing was way to fast. I'm not sure if they cut some out, if they did excuse me, but everything seemed to happen in about five minutes. It wasn't anything different to what I've seen from either before, but the crowd was into it, so there's that. I really hope that's their last match, but it really wasn't very good. I do like that Sasha main evented though, it just should have been against becky imo. I did laugh at the better than reigns chant.

Overall? 6/10. Nothing great happened tonight. A passable main event, but it was more or less the same match we've seen three times before minus a few slights. Tag match sucked, crowd didn't care. Crowe has talent, they just didn't highlight it to me. Rare miss for nxt.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT 2015 MARCH 4 REVIEW

OPENING MATCH
Adam Rose vs Tyler Breeze
***
Quick match. Rose got in most of the offense, but Breeze connected with the Beauty Shot outta nowhere!

TAG TEAM MATCH
Buddy Murphy & Wesley Blake vs Angelo Dawkins & Sawyer Fulton
N/A
Squash match. No rating. There was a cool high-flying spot.

LONE WOLF MATCH
Baron Corbin vs Tony Briggs
N/A
Another squash mash. No rating. I'm really digging Corbin's finisher.

LONE BULL MATCH
Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey
***
I thought this was gonna be yet another squash match, but it was far from it. There was some storytelling development. There was also some power slams. I didn't expect Crowe to pull the win, but he did. It was great. Pretty average match though.

NXT WOMENS CHAMPIONSHIP REMATCH
Charlotte vs Sasha Banks (c)
***1/2
Good match with some great ground submissions action. Charlotte was looking extra sexy. I thought she was gonna pass out! Banks pulled a heist. I like her music.

Pretty good program. I really enjoyed this week's backstage segments, and I'm looking forward to more storyline development.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Thought this episode was great. Didn't see a reason to complain. No segment/match was bad, everything served a purpose.


*Adam Rose vs Tyler Breeze:*

Exact same match on the main roster would be murdered by the crowd but it worked here. They knew their audience and how to play to them. Liking the new selfie stick touch to the Breeze gimmick. That one guy in the Ninja Turtle costume was hilarious.


*Enzo/Cass/Carmella promo:* 

Carmella was far more tolerable than usual as a babyface here. Enzo and Big Cass were on point as always. Eventual match should be good. I'm predicting a Carmella heel turn to cost the Realest guys the title opportunity but of course I'll be super happy if they become tag champs.


*Blake/Murphy vs Sawyer Fulton/Angelo Dawkins:*

Perfectly fine little showcase match for the tag champs here. They seem to be improving nicely, the double team maneuvers were done well. Both members got a chance to shine, even the Shoot Nation guys landed 1-2 good hits. The frogsplash was awesome. I'm liking their energy and enthusiasm, plus they have good chemistry with one another. Could be a good long term team.

And totally digging that dubstep theme :cena6


*Alexa Bliss promo:*

:mark: :mark:

My waifu made her intentions clear. I said it before, I see her becoming the next champ. Sasha, she comin' for you bitch :banderas

Nice little promo. Bliss seemed composed and confident on the mic. A bully vs girl standing up for herself and eventually beating her tormentor angle between Banks and Bliss could be good. So would the match since their styles complement each other well. Shouldn't happen right away but I can see Bliss becoming Women's champion in NXT sometime around Summerslam.


*Bayley/Charlotte/Emma segment:*

Charlotte speaking in small doses is fine. Goes hand in hand with her character and doesn't expose her flaws on the mic. Emma stole this segment imo. If this is what a heel Emma would look like, sign me up. Done with the dancing and air bubbles, time to get serious.


*Baron Corbin vs Brock Lesnar stunt double:*

Typical squash. Nothing to praise, nothing to complain about. About time they do something with Corbin before the crowd gets bored. They've cooled off somewhat in regards to him.


*Kevin Owens/Alex Riley/William Regal/CJ Parker:*

This was ace. Owens can be so disturbing in a good way and Riley was great too as the angry babyface who's had enough of this shit.

Backstage interaction with Regal was great too. Win win for me- Riley gets to go away from the commentary team and I think he could put on some serviceable matches and try making a career comeback. CJ Parker will do his job of losing to every new/returning wrestler of course. Best jobber under contract currently.


*Solomon Crowe vs Bull Dempsey:*

Unpopular opinion but I dug this match. Other than the finish but since spoilers say Crowe will be using the amazing Stretch Muffler from now, I'll let it slide.

I felt this was a great brawl/scuffle, the kind you see in real life where things get dirty. Wasn't a pretty match which is why I liked it. Crowe tried taking the fight to Dempsey every time and the big guy kept using his size and mass to his advantage. Some of those forearm shots looked nasty and everything looked impactful. Crowe looked good fighting from underneath.

I guess everyone wanted more of a Crowe showcase which is why they felt underwhelmed. I understand that, but they should have just picked a different opponent in that case. I wouldn't want Crowe to squash Dempsey and Dempsey looked strong in defeat, got a lot of offense in and I have no problems with the match. Also Crowe's theme is (Y)


*Sami Zayn promo:*

Standard Zayn soul-searching promo, which means it was good. Can't wait till he returns and puts Owens in a world of hurt. I love Owens but I'm never rooting for anyone against my boy Sami.


*Sasha Banks vs Charlotte:*


Great to see the ladies getting the main event spot and they didn't disappoint. Yeah the PPV match was better but this was still a great match. Told a good story, both women brought it and integrated their characters into the action well.

Sasha absolutely DESTROYED Charlotte's back with some nasty, great offense. Charlotte put in her best individual performance to date imo, she sold nicely for her opponent, made a great babyface comeback and using the ring post to get back at Sasha for doing the same thing earlier was a neat touch.

So was the finish, where Charlotte tried the top rope Natural Selection only for Banks to dump her on her injured back and make the cover using the ropes for leverage. Puts over Charlotte as still nearly invincible while Banks looks like the nastiest bitch alive, plus pretty crafty as well. Great stuff all around.



Oh and the Rhyno video package. A+ :mark:


So yeah you can tell I loved this episode. I complain as much as anyone here but this edition of NXT pleased me greatly. Maybe I'm just easy to please, but even then, good for me right? :draper2

Very impressed by how much stuff they managed to put in 52 minutes of runtime. On Raw, you barely finish the opening segments around the 20 minute mark.


----------



## Mr. I

chargebeam said:


> I'll just leave that here. I was so mesmerised by her gorgeous face.


Her and Becky Lynch probably have the best faces in the company.


----------



## Sykova

Cleavage said:


> you do know these shows are taped right?


Yes, I know that. I wasn't being completely serious with my post, I just want Joe on NXT right now.

Some people.... smh


----------



## Chrome

Just finished watching the latest NXT, another solid episode. Since I've started watching NXT back December, I haven't seen a single bad episode. Definitely can't say the same for the main roster.


----------



## Morrison17

Charlotte vs. Sasha was one of the fines matches from this year.
Girls did a great job. Charlotte is builded as a strong character which is nice to see.
Bram is a one lucky bastard. That woman is a beast. 

Gail Kim does that figue four on the ring post better, tho. Charlotte is too tall for that spot, just doesn't look right.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Good main event, thought they put a good match together. Man did Charlotte ever take a beating in that match and Sasha, the heel actually doing a heel tactic to win, finally someone uses their feet on the rope to win. That "better than Reigns" chant got me laughing pretty good lol


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Can't wait to see Owens beat the piss out of Riley.


----------



## chargebeam

SuperSaucySausages said:


> Can't wait to see Owens beat the piss out of Riley.


He's such an awesome heel. I really wanted Riley to punch him in the mouth last night. :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Roxinius said:


> It's really sad when your developmental divas put on better matches then the one getting the push to the moon on the main roster


Let this sink into your head, they were the main event! And a better main event than i have seen in a long time on Raw.


----------



## Mr. Socko

I hope they don't make Riley look like too much of a chump. He's got potential and seems to have matured and is a lot less of a "Generic FCW guy" than on his previous run. Plus it'd be real shame to waste that sweet theme.


----------



## Not Lying

Just want to come here and give credit to Sara Del Rey, she's probably the one behind putting together these divas matches and she should get as much of a credit as the performers.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Didn't think NXT was that good this week; however the Divas match certainly made up for what I thought was an average show. 

Sasha Banks is absolutely incredible, those moves especially when targeting Charlotte's back were so damn good, Divas division week by week just looks stronger & stronger.


----------



## x78

Did Sami Zayn really say he's wondering the streets at 2AM? :rock5 The guy speaks well enough, but some of his content is bizarre to say the least.


----------



## zrc

Enjoy these women while you can. Half of them will never see the light of day on the main roster, and the other half will sink faster than rikishi in a swimming pool.


----------



## Waffelz

Crowe is awful. :lol


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Thoughts on this week’s episode:

Adam Rose / Tyler Breeze: Decent comedic match, but man this is sad. I remember really liking the whole Adam Rose shtick during his first NXT run but now I can’t stand it. I blame the main roster. When is Breeze hitting someone with that Selfie Stick, it needs to happen.

Can we take a moment to appreciate Enzo’s beard, the man has a mane now and he wears leopard print, tuff! Usual Cass / Enzo charisma and Carmella was good albeit that having a lot to do with it not being in front of that Full Sail crowd who would’ve undoubtedly shat on her.

Bliss is back :mark:

BAM / Fulton & Dawkins: Decent tag match and I like how Blake and that Australian kid (Murphy ) are showing more confidence with how they carry themselves in the ring. I’m a sucker for a good amateur based team so I really hope Fulton & Dawkins catch some momentum.

Looks like they’re pushing the reset button on Emma which is awesome, she’s far too talented to get discarded. It all feels so natural too; she has genuine reasons to be disgruntled with her situation after what happened to her on the main roster and Bayley in all her positivity will make the perfect first feud.

Gore, Gore, Gore, Gore.

Corbin / Briggs: Standard Corbin squash.

Owens is a complete and utter douchebag, I love it, great heeling. He’s great at being a bully and the confrontation with A-Ry was really well done. Alex Riley is a much better wrestler than he is a commentator and that great babyface promo with Regal went further to proving that. CJ Parker is officially the NXT debut squash welcome wagon, he’s just so good at it too :lol. 

Really good Sami Zayn promo. I’d love to see them follow Sami around his hometown with him reminiscing about the old days he and Owens shared trying to figure out where it all went wrong.

Dempsey / Crowe: Official Crowe debut. GREAT theme music, credit where credit is due, the CFO$ have been on fire lately. Crowe did a good job of selling Dempsey’s size but at the same time putting over how reckless and fearless he is. The Boing Splash should never be his finisher, that was HORRIBLE. He’ll change it I’m sure.

Tremendous main event from the ladies yet again. This show was built around this match and rightly so because they have amazing chemistry and they’ve earned the spot they’re in. Great heeling by Sasha viciously attacking Charlotte’s back, seriously good stuff. Charlotte athleticism and flexibility made Sasha’s offense look even better. I didn’t like how Charlotte no sold her back during her comeback though, that brought it down a bit. Charlotte and Sasha are on the same level so Sasha cheating to win will help her heel persona no end. Charlotte has risen to the occasion every time she’s been in a big match, that’s a great trait to have. Looks like she’s on her way out now :jose


----------



## wowjames

etrbaby said:


> Just want to come here and give credit to Sara Del Rey, she's probably the one behind putting together these divas matches and she should get as much of a credit as the performers.


You are completely incorrect. People like Terry Taylor agent the Women's matches.

Blindly giving credit to Del Rey is something that needs to stop. You are going to be disappointed when someone fully details who trains who and how often.


----------



## Certified G

Some quick thoughts on last nights show:

- Alex Riley taken off of commentary is a big positive, I thought he was absolutely awful at his job. I wonder if he's improved at all in the ring because I remember him being terrible.

- Adam Rose with that Hollywood Hogan attire :lol
Okay match, good thing Breeze won.

- Enzo & Big Cass :mark:
Always good to see these 2 even if it's just a short backstage segment.

- Glad Angelo Dawkins dropped his hipster gimmick as it was by far the worst gimmick in NXT. This was another okay match, Dawkins looked good with the few things he did. Hopefully Blake & Murphy get some real competition soon, because I'm really dreading another long tag title run where the titles barely get defended against guys other than jobbers.

- GOAT Emma promo :mark::mark:
Really excited to see where this leads. It looks like she's slowly turning heel and I'm fine with that. I'll miss her fun personality and everything that makes me like her now, but it's clear her career was going nowhere and a change was needed. I hope she switches to NXT permanently, would love to see her there weekly.

- Solomon Crowe vs Bull was nothing special imo. I always hated that rope move he used as a finisher here, hope he starts using the Stretch Muffler soon. He also needs to fix his attire. And he should bring back his pants + wifebeater attire he wore in a couple deathmatches, it would make him stand out more:









(best picture I could find)

- Great to see the women main event a show without looking the least bit out of place in that position. That's what NXT's awesome booking of the womens division does, they created credible top divas who can main event a show.
I thought it was a good match, not as good as their match from the NXT special, but still good. Also, a “This is wrestling” chant :lol Does it get any more indy than that? :lol 
I'm expecting Charlotte to get another rematch since this one didn't have a clean finish (I don't remember what the spoilers from the next couple tapings were) but after that I can see her moving up to the main roster. I'm hoping for some more Alexa Bliss, Becky Lynch and Emma in the divas division soon. 

Overal it was kind of a "meh" episode. Lots of squash matches and jobbers featured on this episode and aside from a good main event there really weren't any intriguing matches. Still, I think there's a lot to be excited about regarding NXT's future.


----------



## Even Flow

I really liked the Rhyno video package that NXT did for him this week. Especially the promo, because if it was entirely filmed at Full Sail it definitely reminded me a lot of him in ECW, when he'd cut promos in the locker room & bang his head on the lockers. 

That's what made me a Rhyno fan to begin with, because in the last year or so of ECW imo he was the best heel in the company.


----------



## obby

Oh fuck off with another Corbin squash. I thought we were past that.


----------



## obby

wow, they're jobbing bull out hard :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC

Reading these spoilers for the Columbus show and it's not going good for certain "Superstars".


----------



## TripleG

Here are my thoughts on this week's show: 

- Great video package to recap last week's show and a nice lead in to Regal/Riley's interaction to set up Riley becoming a wrestler again. 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Adam Rose = I laughed my ass off at Breeze fighting off the Rosebuds with the Selfie Stick. Brilliant. Just brilliant, lol. Some antics made the match fine and Breeze got himself a win, which is good. 

- Loved the Enzo/Cass/Carmella promo. Enzo...just...LOL!

- Blake & Murphy get another squash match win. I like the team. I just wish they had not been given the titles so soon without much build. I actually liked their suplex/flog splash combo win. I kind of hope they keep using it. 

- Emma/Bayley feud coming? OK. Lets do that! 

- Loved Rhyno's video package! That was awesome! 

- Baron Corbin gets another squash. Corbin is best in small doses like this, and building him up as a monster is valuable if you put him up against higher level competition. However, I think he's too green to deliver in those situations, as the feud with Bull showed. 

- Owens being a complete dick to Riley was a great continuation of their storyline. Owens is just a dick and its great. 

- Sami Zayn gives a video update. Good to hear from Sami, and it is nice that the loss to Owens had an impact on him. I also like that we don't know exactly when he is coming back. 

- Is it CJ Parker's permanent position to get killed by debuting and I guess now re-debuting stars? Now Riley's going to eat him alive, haha. That said, the bit in Regal's office and brought up the great story point that Parker did draw blood on Owens. 

- Solomon Crowe Vs. Bull Dempsey = Man, Bull is really getting jobbed out now. The match was fine, except Crowe didn't get to do much. It felt like a typical Bull squash except he made a mistake that cost him. It was like the match was more about Bull and continuing his frustrating losing streak. It was good that Crowe won at least. 

- We have a date for Balor/Owens for the title! The week of Wrestlemania! Interesting...cna't wait! 

- Sasha Banks -c- Vs. Charlotte for the NXT Women's Title = Very good match! It was as good as the match they had at R-Evolution, but it was nice for Sasha to finally get that singles win over Charlotte in a title match. She was a great heel during this and Charlotte still comes off like a perfect athlete, and these two just have a natural chemistry. 

Really good show this week. We got a strong main event, and some nice character builders and story continuations along the way. 

-


----------



## Geeee

-Rhyno's video package had TWO appearances by Chris Benoit. 
-If Owens is facing Finn Balor on March 25, why is all the development about Alex Riley?
-Solomon Crowe does not impress me very much. Hope he can win me over. He has a silly look.
-Main event was awesome. Sasha and Charlotte can work as hard as any man.
-one thing I liked about this show is that we got to see a bunch of new guys on TV. Even if they jobbed.


----------



## A-C-P

Charlotte's Spear :banderas

"Better Than Reigns" Chant that followed :ha


----------



## Leather Rebel

Blake & Murphy quickly became my favorite tag team in all WWE. So intense and entertaining. I hope they grew more as characters with time, lots of potential.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Kevin Owens Recap: Greatest heel on the roster, he just gets it. Everybody knows this by now so there's no reason to elaborate.

Blake and Murphy vs. Jobbers: I enjoy watching these two because they are exciting and have great chemistry. Murphy(?)'s 3/4ths screen Frog Splash was very impressive. I know RVD can hit that with the 5 Star, but didn't think Guerrerro's variation would reach.

Tyler Breeze vs. Adam Rose: Loved the metrosexual posedowns. It was also quite funny to see Breeze double the selfie stick over as an ugly stick and part the Rosebuds like Moses did the Red Sea. Breeze is trying his best to get this stick over, but I think it's too much. The tassles need to go and the selfie stick needs to go or he'll end up a comedy act on the main roster for sure.

Charlotte/Emma/Bayley Segment: My favorite segment of the show. I loved how Emma gave Bayley a dose of reality and basically told her "Don't end up like me." It was unexpected, but completely necessary. Most of us think Bayley is doomed to fail on the main roster because of her gimmick and kissing everyone's ass. I do like the new aggressive side Bayley's been showing though. She must keep this up to be taken seriously.

Rest of show:





 @Tommy-V You know what I need from you *


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

Alex Riley is great. So much fire and charisma. Outstanding job, can't wait to watch his return match next week.


----------



## x78

elhijodelbodallas said:


> Alex Riley is great. So much fire and charisma. Outstanding job, can't wait to watch his return match next week.


If Riley is going to be a full-time wrestler and not a commentator from now on then he should instantly be called up and pushed on the main roster once his feud with Owens is over. I'd even consider having him win the Andre the Giant battle royale at WM to re-establish him.


----------



## LaMelo

I called it awhile back well as more of a wish for it but it looks like Emma may finally drop the stupid dancing and show what she can do in the ring. Triple H so gets it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Zayniac said:


> I called it awhile back well as more of a wish for it but it looks like Emma may finally drop the stupid dancing and show what she can do in the ring. Triple H so gets it.


Double edged sword. Now she becomes bland villain #24351 ... I hope she is booked strong to counteract the unoriginal " being loved by the fans got me no where" schtick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Lariatoh! said:


> Double edged sword. Now she becomes bland villain #24351 ... I hope she is booked strong to counteract the unoriginal " being loved by the fans got me no where" schtick.


*
The thing is the fans never loved her on the main roster. She came out to crickets and just admitted she's a failure. It's more of the equally overused "being nice got me nowhere" shtick.*


----------



## Lariatoh!

Either way, her new heel char etr will be bland, and like I said can only be made successful, if she gets strong dominant booking. The girl can go, so hopefully she is booked to win. Otherwise, she'll need to start stealing those phone covers .....


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold

Great ME and match with Banks vs. Charlotte.


----------



## blackholeson

In a weird way I like Riley, but I can't stand his look. That awkward tattoo on his back is just laughable.


----------



## LaMelo

Riley sort of looks like The Miz. Lets see what he has left in the tank.


----------



## Oxidamus

Charlotte sounds like an octogenarian that fell down their stairs at home when she's in submissions.

Sasha is a natural, no ifs or buts, that incredibly fast save on the victory roll botch proves that.


----------



## Kabraxal

The main event was a solid match, which goes to show what happens when the women are given the chance. Also, other big highlights of the show were Bliss and Emma, giving nice little interviews. Emma deserves another shot and Bliss is quickly becoming my favourite woman on the NXT roster over Bailey and Becky. Can't wait to see her in more matches... especially with those two. 

As for the non women side of things... Owens is playing a despicable heel well and Riley still just has that "IT" that he's always had. Hopefully he's gotten better in the ring and he can make a nice run of things. Tyler Breeze is also becoming one of the main highlights of any show he is in... not only can he wrestle, but he just gets how to act and play up the gimmick so perfectly. He might need to tweak it and become more vicious to make it on the main roster, but he's got the tools. 

Blake and Murphy... good team, but they need a team name. Blake and Murphy just doesn't work like Edge and Christian did. Not sure what kind of name to go for though. They don't quite have a defined gimmick to bounce off of yet. 

Solomon crow.............. lose the singlet please. Other than that, haven't seen enough of him in NXT to say where he can go, but that is one ugly ass singlet. Ugh.

ANd a shout out to CJ Parker... he's made to look like the ultimate jobber, but he was fantastic in that promo. Loved how he made sure to point out he's the only one to do anything to Owens by busting him open. Really hope they find a way to give this guy credibility.

All in all, good show... though I'm more looking forward to the next few weeks knowing what's coming.


----------



## Mox Girl

I didn't know where else to post this but this guy I know on Facebook just said that he didn't care about Finn Balor cos "he's trying to be a replacement for the Boogeyman" :lmao

I said "are you fucking serious?" :lol Then I think my brain exploded trying to process that...


----------



## JamJamGigolo

is it on yet? I need this show to remind me why I bother watching wrestling after that RAW. Can't wait to see a good show, make it longer!


----------



## The_Great_One21

Just caught up on last weeks show. Good main event between Banks and Charlotte. Legit had me ohhing and ahhing at some of the moves they were doing. Banks is just ruthless. Great heel. Seriously, why is NXTs woman so far ahead of the main roster? You never see any the main roster pullinng out matches as good as it. Are they not allowed to do this stuff on the main roster or do they all just suck because that match between Banks and Flair was better than anything AJ and Paige served up together.


Also loved the Riley and Owens segment. Wanted Riley to beat Owens ass bad. Was legit shouting fucking kick this son of a bitches ass man !!! I hate Owens, so I guess that is him doing his job because in an era when heels get cheered we forget that you are supposed to hate them.


----------



## The Tempest

Another good episode of NXT.

Loved the Riley/Owens segment. It's good that Alex is finally moving from the commentary table to being a full time wrestler, he had potential back in 2011, so I'm curious to see what he has to offer, and Owens is playing the douchebag role so well.

Enzo and Cass :lmao

I also liked the main event. These women can put on some amazing matches and never get old. It is surreal that the Divas Division isn't even close. Those chants though, "Better than reigns" and "This is wrestling" :Jordan

By the way, is it just me or are they adding some fake boos during Bull's Entrance? :hmm


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Does NXT start one hour earlier for us in Europe tonight?
(because of daylight savings...)


----------



## Waffelz

No early links?


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo is such a G


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cleavage said:


> Enzo is such a G


*I guess it's just you and me watching live :jose. Looks like they've been listening to us about protecting Enzo. He got his ass kicked for the entire match while Cass came in with the hot tag. The realest guys deserve a tag team title run, but I'm still thinking in the back of my head Carmella costs them. It's the best way to get her away from them. Speaking of Carmella...Fabulous just started playing as I typed this post









I like them both but for now lets go Alexa :mark:*


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Little things are being done so much better on NXT then the main roster. Just a simple collar and elbow tie up looks better and that they are putting way more effort into it.


----------



## chargebeam

Alexa Bliss :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

I think it's too soon for a Carmella cost job.


----------



## Waffelz

Carmella is what I'd describe as a cunt.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I could watch Alexa Bliss flip all day :banderas. She's improving at such a rapid rate. I would have preferred that she use the 450 Splash instead of this wack ass Sparkler move though.

Wow, the passion in Alex Riley's promo was on another level. Felt like a shoot.

Omg Breeze :mark:. This show is awesome already :*


----------



## Kronke

Just a match into tonight's episode, but I just saw the promo for next week at the Arnold Classic, and damn, that looked awesome.


----------



## Cleavage

Will legit lol is CJ breaks A-Ry's nose as well.


----------



## Phaedra

Love Alexa Bliss, and her theme is awesome lol. 

Riley runnin wild lol. O___O


----------



## NastyYaffa

INTENSE promo by Riley.


----------



## Cleavage

HOLY SHIT! A-Ry is on the same roids A-Rod is on


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*So glad Riley's music just cut Parker off. I don't give a damn about his redundant bitching about being held down. It's been the same shit since Takeover 2.*


----------



## Cleavage

I'm sorry but no way CJ should have had that much offense in a match against a guy that i'm "suppose to take serious" against Owens.


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Just got to CJ vs.Riley and again I'm stressing the little things anyone love Parker grinding his chin into the face of Riley with that simple rest hold. I wish more guys would do things to give rest holds a little something.


----------



## Cleavage

Owens talking about dumb tatts :ti


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Cleavage said:


> I'm sorry but no way CJ should have had that much offense in a match against a guy that i'm "suppose to take serious" against Owens.


They had to sell that Riley was rusty


----------



## Phaedra

Riley with all dem feels ... O_O


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Riley's looking like he hasn't missed a step since joining the commentary booth. 



Cleavage said:



I'm sorry but no way CJ should have had that much offense in a match against a guy that i'm "suppose to take serious" against Owens.

Click to expand...

Technically, Parker is the only person to do damage to Owens when he made him bleed at Revolution, so it makes sense.*


----------



## Cleavage

Pappa Bacon said:


> They had to sell that Riley was rusty


Then do it in his 2nd match against someone who has won a match in the past year.


----------



## Cleavage

Legit BOSS said:


> *Riley's looking like he hasn't missed a step since joining the commentary booth.
> 
> 
> 
> Technically, Parker is the only person to do damage to Owens when he made him bleed at Revolution, so it makes sense.*


Sure but the broken nose wasn't actually suppose to happen, it was CJ being sloppy and terrible. So unless his gimmick is no Mr. Break dat nose, he should be getting in no offensive moves. EVER!


----------



## Pappa Bacon

Cleavage said:


> Then do it in his 2nd match against someone who has won a match in the past year.


Oh I agree its hard to sell someone as a threat that has to make that big baby face comeback against a guy with Parker's position. He should have had a match up maybe vs. Kenta or Breeze or anyone with a shred of credibility for that matter


----------



## Cleavage

All these shitty commercials


----------



## thingstoponder

When do they put new episodes on hulu?


----------



## Pappa Bacon

thingstoponder said:


> When do they put new episodes on hulu?


Tomorrow


----------



## Cleavage

Only 50 minutes :sodone


----------



## Cleavage

Tyler tho


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Breeze really needs a new finisher


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I thought my Network was broken or something. 48 minute show :kobe? Man....*


----------



## NastyYaffa

When was that Itami/Breeze match even taped? I just checked the spoilers thread and see nothing. :shocked:

Decent match tho. But not as good as their 1st match or the Rival match for sure.


----------



## thingstoponder

Pappa Bacon said:


> Tomorrow


Fuck. I need to get the network password from my brother again.

Thanks though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I guess I'll catch this later. I got distracted and missed it to my eternal shame. I take it that the show was good?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> I guess I'll catch this later. I got distracted and missed it to my eternal shame. I take it that the show was good?


*
It was so good that I wasn't ready for it to end, but that's the case every week. Definitely worth watching ASAP. I'll give you the full breakdown within the hour.*


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> I guess I'll catch this later. I got distracted and missed it to my eternal shame. I take it that the show was good?


It was pretty good. Best part was Alex Riley's intense promo. Breeze/Itami is also worth watching.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> It was pretty good. Best part was Alex Riley's intense promo. Breeze/Itami is also worth watching.



Cool I like Riley, so I'll enjoy that. Breeze and itami are both guys I can :mark: for, so I do have something to look forward to. Thanks for responding. (Y)


----------



## Vlad Balashov

Again, NXT this week was awesome. Last week helped move stories forward, but this was another really great show. I unfortunately came in late on the Enzo & Cass vs. Lucha Dragons match, but what I saw was good. Cass needs to keep the East River Crossing as his finisher. That is a great move for someone like him. Good match, and loved the ending with Cass dragging him for the tag, getting the win, but still using Enzo to get the pin. 

The Alexa Bliss/Carmella match was done well too. This is probably the best I have seen out of Carmella. Also, Bliss has gotten a lot better. She finally has a finisher, and has shown to be learning really fast. I feel like she is going to be the next Sasha Banks, in terms of NXT progression/mastering of ability.

Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker was done well. Although I wish A-Ry had gotten more offense in, he still showed well in the match. I don't think the blockbuster is a good finisher for him, but it looked awesome. I think the TKO was a great finisher in my opinion. Great promo of course from Kevin Owens afterwards.

Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami was also a good main event. Hideo and Tyler just seem to have great chemistry in the ring. I love how they always add different reversals to their matches, which makes them watchable every time. I loved the sick knee to the back of the head. That was really cool. Overall good match. I just love this show in general. Great showing for everyone.


----------



## Mox Girl

Am I the only one who's actually getting a GOOD stream of NXT on the Network today? Usually it freezes numerous times for me, but I've only had one tiny freeze and it lasted for 2 seconds. No quality drops either! Plus I could surf the internet in the background when it was playing and it didn't freeze. What is going on? The WWE Network is being good today :lol

My thoughts:

- Enzo & Cass! Glad Carmella wasn't with them. Weird to see the Lucha Dragons get booed, probably cos they were against Enzo & Cass? I hope Enzo & Cass get a title shot.

- Good divas match! I hope they break Carmella away from E&C fully, cos she's clearly a heel and they're faces. Alexa Bliss is looking better than ever, and she's improved in the ring! She's turning into quite the good little diva.

- Alex Riley looks GREAT, he's been working out a lot and I liked his intense promo beforehand. I hate Riley as a commentator, he's much better as a wrestler.

- CJ Parker lol, I'm glad he didn't get to cut his promo :lol Riley looks good in the ring, I'm glad he's back wrestling cos I really liked him back in 2010/2011. I saw him at a live event against The Miz and he was awesome. I like his finisher too.

- Oh hi Kevin Owens ya smug bastard  I always love how much of an asshole he is.

- Tyler Breeze's fluffy selfie stick always cracks me up :lol He's over the top it's brilliant.

- Hideo Itami is really growing on me, I liked him before, but I like him more now.

- LOL the "Tyler's ratchet!" "No he's not!" chant borrowed from Sasha :lol

- Good match between them, but not as good as their others. I knew Tyler would have to get a win at some point.

Two weeks of NXT without Finn Balor though  I'm having Finn withdrawl haha. I bought his shirt last week and it arrived the other day. I tweeted myself in the shirt and tagged him and he favourited my photo  Love Finn <3

Very enjoyable ep of NXT this week though mainly cos it didn't freeze 50 times.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Enzo and Cass vs. The Lucha Dragons: Enzo's shirt looks awesome, but this ridiculous beard has GOT to go ut. The Geico Lizard promo was hilarious. I'm glad Enzo and Cass are getting the push they deserve and they're phasing out the Lucha Dragons. I'm tired of them as a tag team. Call up Kalisto as a singles star already. Keep him FAR away from Sin Cara or he will be immediately classified as a jobber.

Alexa Bliss vs. Carmella: I like them both, but Alexa needed this win more and she was definitely the standout of the match. She's improved so much so fast. She's gotten so much more crisp in the ring and worked all kinds of flips into her arsenal. I can't wait to see what she looks like when she reaches her full potential. Her current finisher sucks though. The sooner we see that 450 Splash, the better. Hopefully she busts it out against Sasha.

Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker: Alex Riley was the highlight of the show. This promo was the best thing he's ever done and it felt completely real. The amount of passion exhibited here is indescribable. I want to see more of it. I already like this rage gimmick. Riley also looked great in the ring for someone who's been out of action for like 5 years. The Blockbuster finisher looked good too.

Kevin Owens promo: Owens delivers yet another great heel promo here by insulting Riley's intelligence for retiring from commentary to challenge him and correlating it to the tattoo on his back. Owens tops every thing off by saying he's going to end Riley's career and the rise of Finn Balor, which pisses off the audience. This guy does his job so well. He's not here to impress anybody. He's just here to take what he wants and go through anyone in his way.

Breeze vs. Itami:  It was an ok match and Breeze needed this win, but I'm just not feeling Itami at all. This feud is pointless, Itami's watered down moveset is so boring, and he's felt like an afterthought since the debut of Finn Balor. I was shocked that this was the main event and expected something to come after due to that, and the :fact that we were only at the 48 minute mark. :lel @ the "TYLER'S RATCHET!" chant though. I was like :what?


Overall great show. I'll give it an 8/10. Can't be a 10 without Sasha*


----------



## Hades1313

weatherwarden said:


> Am I the only one who's actually getting a GOOD stream of NXT on the Network today? Usually it freezes numerous times for me, but I've only had one tiny freeze and it lasted for 2 seconds. No quality drops either! Plus I could surf the internet in the background when it was playing and it didn't freeze. What is going on? The WWE Network is being good today :lol


The Network is so day-to-day for me. Last weekend everything was in HD, no freezing. Yesterday and today all LQ and freezing like crazy. It's so annoying.

But anyways, back on topic...another great NXT episode.

I like Alexa's new finisher. I thought the moonsault-kneedrop thing(whatever she calls it) was a weak finisher, so it's nice she's gotta a stronger one.


----------



## 450clash12x

Tyler breeze just continues to make me laugh every week. the king of cuteville had me cracking up, He really kills it. It helps that he's a pretty good wrestler to


----------



## Tommy-V

Got my Bliss fix :grin2:



Legit BOSS said:


> * I would have preferred that she use the 450 Splash instead of this wack ass Sparkler move though.
> *


Probably won't see her doing the 450 splash until she has a Takeover match.


----------



## The Tempest

I guess this episode was good? Gonna catch it tomorrow.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Hades1313 said:


> I like Alexa's new finisher. I thought the moonsault-kneedrop thing(whatever she calls it) was a weak finisher, so it's nice she's gotta a stronger one.


*Well, don't let me ruin it for you. Enjoy the Sparkle Splash: *


----------



## ironcladd1

Solid show. Excellent promos from Riley and Owens. Good matches throughout.


----------



## wagnike2

First time I watched NXT in a few weeks, kind of came off flat to me. I don't really know why.


----------



## Smarky Smark




----------



## LaMelo

Is the special in two weeks two hours and live?


----------



## DGenerationMC

Even Carmella's theme is fucking hot.


Good God.


----------



## Oxidamus

Going to actually blog about this one so guys check out my blog in my signature below or click this link later on -> _oxitron.blogspot.com.au_

:cena3


Favourite part of the show was CJ Parker actually getting some time, as well as Riley returning. I'm hyped for Riley vs. Owens at whatever point. Really good episode, even if Itami vs. Breeze #4 (?) closed instead of the RETURN of ALEX RILEY, or Enzo & Cass winning a tag match for contention for a championship.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

OXITRON said:


> Going to actually blog about this one so guys check out my blog in my signature below or click this link later on -> _oxitron.blogspot.com.au_
> 
> :cena3
> 
> 
> Favourite part of the show was CJ Parker actually getting some time, as well as Riley returning. I'm hyped for Riley vs. Owens at whatever point. Really good episode, even if Itami vs. Breeze #4 (?) closed instead of the RETURN of ALEX RILEY, or Enzo & Cass winning a tag match for contention for a championship.


*Rare footage of Oxi watching NXT on time :banderas*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

tyler breeze is starting to grow on me

his theme song is goat


----------



## Kabraxal

Fantastic episode. 

Enzo/Cass have the perfect team dynamic that mirrors the Hart Foundation: a guy that can sell and build the heat before the hot tag into the beast. And they can both talk well. Just fun to watch. 

Alex Bliss.... fast becoming my favourite woman in NXT. Improving so quickly and really being more unique in the ring with her athleticism and crispness. Can't wait to see more. Just don't ever get called up to Raw... pleasepleaseplease.

Riley was awesome and showed the same potential he had years ago to be a big star. And he seeems to have gotten much crisper in the ring and sold amazingly well. Hopefully he wrestles for a while. 

Itami/Breeze just have chemistry. And Breeze is proving week in and week out that he has all the tools in this business. He can talk, he can wrestle, and he pushes that gimmick above and beyond where it should have ever gotten to. Another I never want called up since Raw will kill him.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

How have Enzo and Cass not been called up yet?! This is the greatest tag team since the Dudleys and the New Age Outlawz! They remind me a lot of the NAO actually, with Enzo filling the Road Dogg spot.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week.


I think cass needs attire like enzo. He looks to out of place to me. The match was good, longest I've seen enzo work. Nothing incredible though. Does anyone else get early 2000 vibes from Enzo? As in, from the way he clearly lives his character completely?

Carmella is too damn hot. And Bliss looked thicker to me tonight, which I am totally for. Match was a solid diva's match. Bliss has come along so far. She still has moments of awkwardness, but it's getting far less noticeable. The quarter turn splash is nice, but I want to see this elusive 450 splash. I can see both these girls as women's champ.

I honestly don't know why parker is still on the roster. I think it's most likely because of how unique his gimmick is. Riley got a huge pop. Good on him. Match wasn't amazing, but Riley got his stuff in and showed his worth. I did miss his theme. 

As for Owens promo? Honestly, when that guy is on the mic, he sounds like he doesn't want to be there. Nothing against the guy, he's incredible in the ring, but his promo work so far in nxt has been lackluster imo. And what's with the 'awful tattoo' line? He has a fucking bull on his bicep.

Main event was solid, but I thought their special match was better. Hideo's diving clothesline is just gorgeous(pun intended) and I loved seeing his hangman's diving knee. I've been wanting that for months. Breeze has really come along. I think he'd do great in a tag team with Fandango. Good to see Breeze win, I didn't expect it.

Overall? 7.5/10. Some good matches, a feel good moment, and Alexa is Bliss. God she looked good tonight.


----------



## jacobrgroman

just finished watching this not too long ago.

I'm glad that nxt has made me care about the WOMEN'S division so much that even when my usual favourites don't appear in the episode in any capacity, I can still enjoy a match with the other girls and care just as much about them as well.

loved that riley promo. is he part truck? cause dude looked like a semi. I never saw him in his ring days so I couldn't really tell with him sitting down and not wearing wrestling gear while doing commentary.

I thought enzo looked (slightly) better in the ring this week. hopefully he and big cass continue to work on their ring skills, because their mic work is top notch.


----------



## Oxidamus

Recapped the show here - 


I'm looking forward to the possible dissension between the Lucha Dragons and Enzo & Cass vs. Blake & Murphy down the road. My two favourite tag teams one on one. :mark:


----------



## Joshi Judas

My girl Alexa Bliss putting on some thickness and picking up a win :banderas

Road to NXT Women's Championship begins. Surely by September, she'll have the belt :mark:
@Legit BOSS or @Tommy-V, some gifs would be appreciated bama4

Alex Riley was really good. Great promo, even his post show promo gave me the feels :jose

I wouldn't mind him working hard and becoming NXT Champion one day. He's definitely charismatic and a good talker, I just couldn't tolerate him in the commentary booth.

Enzo and Cass vs Blake and Murphy should be good. I dig both these teams. Lucha Dragons can go fuck themselves.


----------



## HHHGame78

The Rock has bull tattoo but no one gives him crap about it.


----------



## Certified G

Pretty good NXT episode again.

My man Enzo bringing that fire again. :banderas I'm a fan of the Lucha Dragons but it's time they (or at least Sin Cara) move away from NXT. It's Enzo and Big Cass' time to shine now.

Alex Riley's promo was fucking great. I've posted here before saying he was pretty damn bad in the ring, but that promo was something else. I bought everything he said, it didn't feel over the top and it got me excited to see his in-ring return.

Riley's match vs CJ Parker wasn't very special but it was solid for what it was. CJ Parker should become Regal's obnoxious assistant, I think he'd do well in that role. The Blockbuster doesn't really fit Riley as a finisher though. He should use that Suplex Stunner that R-Truth did a couple times.

Kevin Owens' promo was pretty good. He sounds and carries himself as if he feels he's head and shoulders above the rest which is a nice touch. I'm looking forward to seeing Owens vs Riley, it has the potential to be a great match.

Alexa Bliss returning to NXT was :wall She looked good in her match. She's definitely been improving. That Sparkle Splash or whatever it's called looked decent, I actually thought she was botching her move mid-air. 
Also glad to see Alexa get the win, she's not ready to beat Sasha for the title yet but it's good to see her get a notable win. She's the future face of the divas division.

Main event was another solid match. I like Hideo Itami but to be honest, he hasn't really been exciting for the last number of weeks. And Tyler Breeze seems to just be floating around without any real direction. I hope both of them get into an interesting storyline soon because as of now there's not much reason to be invested in either one of them.


----------



## The_Great_One21

I'm 12 minutes into this weeks episode on the network. Enzo and Cass just won, they just advertised Riley vs Parker next. They cut to a promo for next weeks episode of NXT... WHERE THEY FUCKING SHOW WHAT HAPPENS IN THE FUCKING RILEY MATCH WHICH HASNT FUCKING HAPPENED YET !!!


Who the fuck edited this? Atrocious.


----------



## The Tempest

The_Great_One21 said:


> I'm 12 minutes into this weeks episode on the network. Enzo and Cass just won, they just advertised Riley vs Parker next. They cut to a promo for next weeks episode of NXT... WHERE THEY FUCKING SHOW WHAT HAPPENS IN THE FUCKING RILEY MATCH WHICH HASNT FUCKING HAPPENED YET !!!


I noticed that too, and I lol'd :maury


----------



## DoubtGin

Yea, they messed that one up, but I am sure no one expected Riley to lose here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Rileywinslol.

Riley was really killing it on the mic and watching Alexa was pure bliss. Glad I'm caught up again.


----------



## Genking48

Decent show, but man, NXT always reminds me how much I despise Riley, as a character and as a wrestler.

Dat Bliss though :cheer


----------



## Alright_Mate

Solid show, but no match ups stood out for me this week.

Enzo & Cass looked decent, Alexa Bliss coming along nicely. 

Alex Riley didn't get enough time for me, while Hideo Itami is so average, glad Breeze picked up the win.


----------



## EliranGooner

Alright_Mate said:


> Solid show, but no match ups stood out for me this week.
> 
> Enzo & Cass looked decent, Alexa Bliss coming along nicely.
> 
> Alex Riley didn't get enough time for me, while Hideo Itami is so average, glad Breeze picked up the win.


I'm not impressed by Hideo either. People hyped him too much at the indies and he ended up disappointing at NXT


----------



## Morrison17

An ok show.

Always glad to see Enzo, no matter how many times I heard that promo. Easily best antrance in wwe. Big Kas looks heavy.


Bliss is good and match was ok, but Carmella is boring to me and I cant say that she's the hottest chick in nxt. She has rather generic look. 

Not a fan of Hideo losing to mini Ziggler, but whatever. Just happy that Hideo gets good crowd reaction, I was worried about this.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Loved Enzo and Cass as per usual

Bliss has something. Don't know what it is but it's there. Needs refining and at times I cringed but she is great. 

Alex Riley, man. What a waste. He has his legs cut off before he could walk, let alone run. His feud with Miz could've been epic. His fucking music always makes me mark :banderas. His promo was great, an underbelly fire. 

He should've got more time and fell a little flat in the middle but was enough to start the momentum.


----------



## Alright_Mate

EliranGooner said:


> I'm not impressed by Hideo either. People hyped him too much at the indies and he ended up disappointing at NXT


Yep he is all speed & kicks and not much else.

Seriously boring.


----------



## EliranGooner

Alright_Mate said:


> Yep he is all speed & kicks and not much else.
> 
> Seriously boring.


On the other hand, Breeze is really good. Nice heel with a creative gimmick. But he needs to change his finisher though, it's quite lame.


----------



## Hades1313

Alright_Mate said:


> Yep he is all speed & kicks and not much else.
> 
> Seriously boring.


Totally agree. Looks like he has skills, but all he does is kick. Finn Balor made Hideo look boring as hell.


----------



## lolomanolo

What went wrong with Riley.. was it an injury? If they're going to push "the look" I'd take him over Reigns any day, at least he has charisma and can cut a promo.


----------



## x78

lolomanolo said:


> What went wrong with Riley.. was it an injury? If they're going to push "the look" I'd take him over Reigns any day, at least he has charisma and can cut a promo.


Reports were that he was buried after talking back to Cena backstage. Cena probably saw a potential future successor and cut him off before he could get any momentum. Riley was still getting good reactions even when he was jobbing on Superstars.


----------



## lolomanolo

x78 said:


> Reports were that he was buried after talking back to Cena backstage. Cena probably saw a potential future successor and cut him off before he could get any momentum. Riley was still getting good reactions even when he was jobbing on Superstars.


Ah yes, the five knuckle shovel.


----------



## Alright_Mate

EliranGooner said:


> On the other hand, Breeze is really good. Nice heel with a creative gimmick. But he needs to change his finisher though, it's quite lame.


Breeze can be bloody good in the ring.

Won't get anywhere near the top, probably won't even get called up but he certainly can bring it.

Itami shouldn't go anywhere near the main roster, unless they bring the Cruiserweight title back.


----------



## The_Great_One21

Just think, Riley brawled with The Rock once. Now, he is in NXT.


----------



## x78

The_Great_One21 said:


> Just think, Riley brawled with The Rock once. Now, he is in NXT.


Riley also brawled with Steve Austin in what I think was Austin's last appearance on Raw. He was even a contender for the WWE Championship at one point. The guy really had the rug pulled from under him, he could've been a main eventer by now.


----------



## blackholeson

He had potential, but I think his ring work is just awful and will never get any better. He just can't wrestle, plain, and simple. He should be managing a heel who really doesn't speak. Riley can really run his mouth.


----------



## RPC

Should have known this was gonna be a weak episode of NXT when Alex Riley was the focus. That guy stinks.


----------



## obby

Holy fuck, Riley got the biggest pop in NXT history :mark:

If HHH is really serious about developing the show into it's own brand I hope they give the guy a run as NXT champion in the future.


----------



## Gretchen

I see Breeze inheriting Ziggler's reputation once he gets promoted. Half the people on the forum will hate him for acting flamboyant while the rest of the forum will either think he's overrated and has nothing on some technical wrestler or really like him. 

But as for right now, the dude is where Ziggler was before Dolph was ruined and made into some corny face. One entertaining motherfucker and works his gimmick to perfection.


----------



## TripleG

Here are my thoughts on this week's show. 

- Enzo & Cass Vs. The Lucha Dragons = Enzo/Cass'' bit at the start was good to get some jokes in and also put them over as being focused on getting the tag titles. The match was a nice win for them over one of NXT's former tag champs to further build them towards the titles. Solid match and solid booking here. 

- Awesome video package for Kevin Owens! 

- Carmella Vs. Alexa Bliss = Carmella has to turn on Enzo & Cass. She is a fantastic heel just waiting to break out. The match was a little off at points, but Carmella's personality and Bliss' come back helped save it somewhat. Bliss getting the win is a nice way to reestablish her and possibly build up another contender down the road. 

- Riley's promo backstage was awesome and created a new level to his character. 

- Speaking of great promos, I love Tyler's selfie promos. It is his own unique thing and he's so good at it that he just shines. 

- Riley Vs. Parker = I'll say it again. CJ Parker is just the guy to feed to returning and debuting stars. I mean Kevin Owens, Baron Corbin, Rhyno, Solomon Crowe, and now Riley. Damn. Anyways, this was a fine match for reestablishing Riley, getting him over as a worker again, and furthering his build to Kevin Owens. It was also great to have Kevin Owens come out and taunt Riley some more. Owens is such a great bully character. 

- Breeze Vs. Itami = Good match and main event for the show. These two work well together! It was also nice to see Breeze get the win. 

Not a stellar or amazing show this week, but it furthered some build ups and brought some characters back into the spotlight like Bliss & Riley and showed them off well, so it was fine.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Carmella & Bliss. kada

The powers that be of the main roster should really take note how to book an amazing divas match of this caliber. The Carmella/Bliss one easily outclasses any 5-min matches out there.


----------



## Lazyking

i thought carmella/ bliss was pretty bad


----------



## Becky

Thought I would give another write up for NXT a little go. It's been a little while since I wrote one up, and I quite enjoyed it before. 

Overall, I thought this week was alright, had a few highlights in there but didn't really set the world on fire. I don't know if it's just me, but I feel this set of tapings has been below the standard set in the last few months. However, this is the last in that particular cycle, and I'm sure it'll be picking up again very soon. Also it's still a mile better than what's being offered up by those in the main roster. 

*+* Enzo and Cass are a million times better without Carmella. Their entrance seems a lot more natural without the bit about Carmella stapled onto the end of it. We should get back to them at their original and best like this more often. Leave Carmella in the back more often, for whatever kayfabe reason you like. Being British, I didn't know what GEICO was until I Googled it, but the fact Enzo can cut such opponent-specific promos is class. Top guy. The match itself was pretty decent. I'm pretty much over the Lucha Dragons at this point, and the Full Sail crowd appeared to be as well. Why does their entrance end with Kalisto looking like he's cupping and tickling Sin Cara's balls? But Enzo and Cass worked well together. Their gimmick of wrestler and mouthy little arsehole works well. Please keep them together forever as either a tag team or the next big guy and the Jersey Shore Heyman. 

_-_ Production team had a little fuck up in here. Don't show me a graphic in which you explain that Alex Riley needs to impress tonight to get a match with Kevin Owens and then seconds later air an advert that tells me that Kevin Owens and Alex Riley will go head to head next week. I mean...sure...there was no way that Owens and Riley weren't going head to head, but at the end of the day, we're still supposed to buy into this storyline stuff at some times, even in the age of "reality".

_-_ Carmella needs to tone it down a bit for my tastes. Enzo is Enzo, for a start, and anyone trying to imitate him is going to look poor by comparison. The fact she pronounces NXT as "An-Ax-Tay" has annoyed me for months as well. That strut she does when she gets in the ring is too much as well. There's a way to look sassy and cool, and then there's this...have her watch Sasha for a while please. 

*+* Great to see Alexa back again. She looked in really great shape, and may have even bulked up a bit. The match itself...hmmm...I'm not sure what to make of it. I think Alexa has come a long way, which is great, and it's hard to criticise her ring craft when she's still learning. I think she'll get a lot out of a program with Sasha. A couple of her moves looked a little crap here. Not sure what that flippy thing before the splash was. Was she supposed to land on her feet? I thought she was going for a standing moonsault and Carmella got the knees up..but then Carmella sold it like she was meant to be hurt by it? Confusing. I wouldn't do that again if I was her. I loved the splash though. So rare to see women hit the top rope in WWE, so she can do this all the time. Awesome to see her get the win as well in a match where someone had the balls and respect to give two relatively untested women time to show what they can do. 

_-_ Didn't buy into Riley's promo too much. Passion is important, but he didn't need to shout and all that when he's supposed to have had a week since he made the decision to quit the announce table. However, I was one of the people who thought Riley had real potential the first time around, and NXT has managed to improve a few "failures" in the past, so he could have a lot to offer. 

*+* CJ Parker is great. He's being fed shit and he just takes it and runs with it. I love how much he plays up breaking Owens' nose. Also loved the positive reaction for Riley. Makes the angle with Owens that much more believable if the crowd are behind the NXT good guy and not the amazing but psycho "family man" who doesn't give a shit about you or your wrestling show and just wants to break someone, because presumably his family gets energy by absorbing the souls of those he destroys. I don't think Riley looked too bad here either. Pulled off a couple of good moves and looked alright in the ring. Looked in pretty top shape as well. In saying that...

*+* Out comes the champ to prove that your notion of looking good and "the look" is bullshit. Standing there all fat and unshaven, he just looks like the polar opposite of what Riley is, and that's great, because he's also a machine and an unstoppable force. Potential to be the best heel in forever. This guy is so good and so over, but as a heel. He's not getting massively cheered, because he's believable as a heel and he's still not feeding the crowd shit to chant ("Fight, Owens, Fight" aside.) Top guy. Love him. 

*+* The Hideo ascent continues to gather pace. He's looking great now, and he's really settling into the WWE style of wrestling, in which it looked like he might struggle at first. He's not holding back on his kicks as much anymore and he tells a story far better than he used to. Totally all over this feud as well. I wasn't too sure about it before, but the two have got some great chemistry and are working well together. Nice to see Tyler get the win. Good match overall. These two can continue to work together for some time.

Overall, more positives than negatives on the show, and even though I think it's not quite reaching the heights of the end of 2014/start of 2015, there's still so much good shit going on in NXT at the moment.


----------



## HitMark

Super pumped for A-Ry. He ruled on commentary and I saw a leaked promo form him for nxt. Unbelievable on the mic. Conveyed raw emotion so realistically and has a great look and is serviceable in the ring. Hope he enters the main roster asap and feuds with the miz.

Enzo and Cass are muh guys but Enzo needs to get more offence in. Seems really like a chihua, needs to be more believable as a tough opponent if he wants to go far.

Bliss/Carmella was sloppy. Both parties were at fault, no just carmella, although i do find her fake and annoying. Needs a new gimmick.

Me was meh.

IDK why, but NXT isn't my fav ep of wrestling in the week anymore. I now look more forward to LU. Don't know what's changed, but nxt feels a little, slow and dated.


----------



## NJ88

He's not brilliant in the ring but I seem to really like Alex Riley. He's great on the mic and shows a lot of passion. I haven't really followed what happened for Riley to go from feuding with Miz and wrestling on the main roster to doing commentary on NXT, what happened for that to occur? I'm not sure what the purpose of this feud is with Owens. They can't really have Riley win because Owens is being built up as this monster, but that must mean that Riley isn't going to be a in ring guy for very long and it might just be a way to give Owens more of a push by ending his in ring career.

The female match seemed very sloppy, at least by standards set by the others. Bliss maybe needs a few matches to get rid of ring rust and she's still improving. A feud with Sasha could do wonders for her in all kinds of different ways, so that should be pretty good. I'm going to just assume that them moving on from Charlotte mean's she debuting on the main roster very shortly, possibly even after Wrestlemania.

Main Event was pretty good. Tyler Breeze plays his gimmick so well and his theme music is just awesome. Good to see him get a clean win here. Itami continues to work solidly but still doesn't do a huge amount to overly impress me.


----------



## Purpleyellowgreen

I'm a little late but I thought the show sucked pretty bad last week. Why in the fuck are they putting Alex Riley in front of Owens. No one wants to see that and it wont elevate Owens after he smashes him.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Purpleyellowgreen said:


> I'm a little late but I thought the show sucked pretty bad last week. Why in the fuck are they putting Alex Riley in front of Owens. No one wants to see that and it wont elevate Owens after he smashes him.


It will to the fans who aren't fans of the indies. Riley's a more known commodity worldwide than Owens to be honest.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Big Cass owned that opening match! :mark:

Alexa Bliss is a firecracker. DAT SPARKLE SPLASH. :lenny

That Alex Riley promo though. It's time to rage. :banderas

This was my first Riley match. I have never seen him in the ring before. I marked out for his entrance though. That song. That intensity. Definitely main event material.

Good main event. Good NXT episode. No complaints. Cant wait for next week AHNOLD CLASSIC.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Big Cass owned that opening match! :mark:

Alexa Bliss is a firecracker. DAT SPARKLE SPLASH. :lenny

That Alex Riley promo though. It's time to rage. :banderas

This was my first Riley match. I have never seen him in the ring before. I marked out for his entrance though. That song. That intensity. Definitely main event material.

Good main event. Good NXT episode. No complaints. Cant wait for next week AHNOLD CLASSIC.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Mah boi Enzo (and Cazz) separated from Carmella, hope it's permanent. 

I wasn't really impressed by this show. I liked Alexa and Carmella's start to the match with chain of pinning combos, but for some reason I think both girls near the end were waiting for the one to do something.

Riley, caged for 2 years, is put in a side headlock straight after the bell? Really? Then he doesn't pull out any real spots in the match? C'mon Riley, I was a fan but where's the innovation? A couple of clothes lines and a blockbuster... Yawn.

Speaking of yawn, the main event put me to sleep. Then Breeze wins and doesn't celebrate, he acted as if he lost. 

Owens promo was ok. Show was missing something(s) tonight.


----------



## x78

Enzo shmoney dancing mid-match is one of the greatest things in NXT history.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

x78 said:


> Enzo shmoney dancing mid-match is one of the greatest things in NXT history.


:mark:


----------



## CruelAngel77

Alex Riley is drizzling shits. His match against Owens should be a squash and also his last cause fuck that noise.

At least we didn't have to see Crowe's FATASSES.


----------



## ATF

Okay, I haven't seen any NXT since Rival (2nd best NXT PPV behind R-Evolution imo) for whatever reason. I'm kicking myself in the balls for not having it done sooner.

Episode 1 was a front runner for best NXT episode EVER. So much awesome I couldn't even count - Blue Pants, SOLOMON CROWE, Rhyno, Owens/Neville which is a front runner for MOTY for me... yeah, stupendous.

Episode 2 wasn't nearly as good, but still super fun. Best stuff was Owens attacking Riley and Bayley/Becky which I adored. Balor/Kendrick was kinda disappointing imo.

Episode 3 was a giant step up from the 2nd, pretty much excellent in quality. Whole of the show was entertaining, yet again, w/highlights being Shoot Nation's debut match, Owens/Riley stuff, SAMI FUCKING CALLIHAN IN A WWE MATCH, Zayn's emotional promo and Sasha/Charlotte which ruled.

Episode 4 was also really fun, though not quite as good as the 1st or 3rd ones, but better than the 2nd. Opening tag was good, Itami/Breeze was good, Riley's promo was excellent, Riley/Parker was solid, even Alexa/Carmella surprised me for the legit great character work from both ladies.

Now I'm officially HYPED for next week's show. Even if Owens/Riley and Sasha/Alexa don't necessarily sound like classics in my book, they've been built up well enough and have lots of hidden potential. Plus, the return of a certain someone = :mark:. Do you know how frustrating it is when you're 10 times more hyped for a regular weekly event than you are for THE FUCKING BIGGEST PPV OF THE YEAR?!!


----------



## Phenomenons

Cass keeps looking better in the ring and on the mic. Just change the ring attire. Enzo keeps looking better on the mic, but the ring work, man. The ring work. Loving their new double-team moves, though. They're definitely getting better in there.

That Bliss/Carmela class was excellent to watch and a pretty mediocre match. There's flashes of potential in there, but pretty sloppy overall.

Riley yelled a lot, and then charged out to the ring and had a quiet, standard wrestling match with no emotion. Either calm down the emotion before the match or up the emotion in the match. Pretty boring match in general.

Breeze/Itami match was fun.


----------



## LaMelo

I didn't know Bliss was so athletic. I always just liked her because she was hot but that finisher is sick.


----------



## TempestH

The Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker match wasn't all that bad from a technical perspective. To me the problem is that Riley's motivation isn't JUST about Kevin Owens. Yeah, he's pissed off and wants to rage. BUT, he also wants to prove his worth as a "wrestler", so now he's stuck having to "wrestle" with Parker, a dude that most competitors would crush like a bug in < 1 minute. Riley can't squash CJ because he has to impress the fans by showing off his "workratez" or whatever, but he looks bad because he has to sell for this jobber who is getting WAYYYYYYY offense in than usual, when Riley SHOULD be getting all up in that ass. A-Ry should've either steamrolled Parker in short order, or had a more competitive match with a somewhat more credible opponent. Kayfabe wise, he isn't ready for Kevin Owens the NXT Champion if he has to struggle against an enhancement talent. 

I like that Riley added the Moonlight Drive and Blockbuster to his repertoire, but sad that I didn't get to see his spinebuster. Also, I miss the TKO. That was a much better finisher. The Blockbuster is better suited as a mid-match move.


----------



## Flux

Bliss is going to _ruin _her knees Kobashi-style if she continues using that move. Hope she doesn't do it often.


----------



## Oxidamus

TempestH said:


> The Alex Riley vs. CJ Parker match wasn't all that bad from a technical perspective. To me the problem is that Riley's motivation isn't JUST about Kevin Owens. Yeah, he's pissed off and wants to rage. BUT, he also wants to prove his worth as a "wrestler", so now he's stuck having to "wrestle" with Parker, a dude that most competitors would crush like a bug in < 1 minute. Riley can't squash CJ because he has to impress the fans by showing off his "workratez" or whatever, but he looks bad because he has to sell for this jobber who is getting WAYYYYYYY offense in than usual, when Riley SHOULD be getting all up in that ass. A-Ry should've either steamrolled Parker in short order, or had a more competitive match with a somewhat more credible opponent. Kayfabe wise, he isn't ready for Kevin Owens the NXT Champion if he has to struggle against an enhancement talent.
> 
> I like that Riley added the Moonlight Drive and Blockbuster to his repertoire, but sad that I didn't get to see his spinebuster. Also, I miss the TKO. That was a much better finisher. The Blockbuster is better suited as a mid-match move.


Nah it wasn't a technical masterpiece or sewage either, but from a story perspective it was bad. So overall the match was very, very average.
Riley was supposed to have such pent up rage, and he comes out and gets worn down by a headlock almost immediately.



As for BIG CASS @Phenomenons, he definitely needs to go back to the black tanktop and black slacks look he had in interviews back around when he debuted IMO.


----------



## Phenomenons

OXITRON said:


> As for BIG CASS @Phenomenons, he definitely needs to go back to the black tanktop and black slacks look he had in interviews back around when he debuted IMO.


Definitely. He looks really awkward right now. He has big thighs and a wide waist that's somewhat out of proportion with the rest of his body, and the tights embellish that.


----------



## Arkham258

Zayniac said:


> I didn't know Bliss was so athletic. I always just liked her because she was hot but that finisher is sick.


First time I've really seen her ring work since I've only recently been following NXT. I liked it. The finisher is awesome, and it's no secret she's the most gorgeous girl in NXT. I'm pretty high on her now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578164418355335168

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578194913642315776
*Sasha vs. Alexa in a big arena roud

@Raylan Givens @Tommy-V

May the best woman win :reigns2*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578164418355335168
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/578194913642315776
> *Sasha vs. Alexa in a big arena roud
> 
> @Raylan Givens @Tommy-V
> 
> May the best woman win :reigns2*


I am ready for this! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Will we get Cesaro vs. Neville tonight?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

NastyYaffa said:


> Will we get Cesaro vs. Neville tonight?


Would :mark: so hard if we did. Most reports I saw said it was most likely a match for a future DVD though . With all the hype and publicity about a MOTY candidate after the show you never know, maybe they'll actually air it.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Could you imagine a Red Arrow into a Very European Uppercut? :sodone :mark: :mark:

@Legit BOSS


Why would you cheer a bully picking on an innocent woman half her size? :jose

Sasha may walk away with the W this time, but sooner or later, God's justice will prevail, B'lee Dat :agree:


----------



## Busaiku

Is there one or two shows tonight?? Seems like a sick event.
:generico


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm on my way home to catch the show. My school's an hour away so I'll miss the first segments. Hopefully Sasha vs. Alexa is the main event.*


----------



## Necramonium

NXT time! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

i hope this just isn't some filler special show


----------



## Cleavage

building looks tiny compared to the Orlando one


----------



## x78

Cleavage said:


> i hope this just isn't some filler special show


Not sure what you mean? It's just a regular episode of NXT that was taped in a different arena.


----------



## Necramonium

the place is packed!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm on my way home to catch the show. My school's an hour away so I'll miss the first segments. *Hopefully Sasha vs. Alexa is the main event.


Ok. Make sure to let us know when you get home safely. 

kay


----------



## Necramonium

Cleavage said:


> building looks tiny compared to the Orlando one


Must be the camera angles because its twice its size of the one in orlando, it has balconies as well.


----------



## Cleavage

x78 said:


> Not sure what you mean? It's just a regular episode of NXT that was taped in a different arena.


I was thinking it would just be some hour long special of the Arnold show with NXT wrestlers interviews, but i'm glad it's not.


----------



## Necramonium

Crowd chants are hot, ref touches Breeze: Don't touch me! Crowd: Don't touch him! :maury


----------



## Cleavage

kicking out of a 450 in the opening match :done


----------



## Cleavage

wait Alex has one match and now he's ready for the champ, that build :ti


----------



## Necramonium

Cleavage said:


> wait Alex has one match and now he's ready for the champ, that build :ti


Seeing Owens is injured now, it works out perfect if they face each other tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Made it just in time for Alexa's promo :banderas*



Cleavage said:


> wait Alex has one match and now he's ready for the champ, that build :ti


*TBF Owens got the same build :draper2*


----------



## Cleavage

Legit BOSS said:


> *Made it just in time for Alexa's promo :banderas*
> 
> 
> 
> *TBF Owens got the same build :draper2*


That is true, but Owens wasn't sitting behind a table for however long. Now i'm not saying this should be some main event of a special but jesus it took one shitty match against Parker for Regal to say "He's Ready" C'mon.


----------



## Necramonium

Maybe Owens already had issues with his knee so they pushed his match vs Riley closer.


----------



## Cleavage

that would make perfect sense


----------



## TempestH

Necramonium said:


> Maybe Owens already had issues with his knee so they pushed his match vs Riley closer.


Riley and Owens had TWO matches taped. One that they had at Full Sail in February (apparently scrapped), and the one at Columbus taped for this episode.


----------



## Cleavage

IDK how i feel about this Dana chick


----------



## chargebeam

WWE ads during an NXT show really kills the vibe.


----------



## Mr. Socko

To be fair Riley's shown he can hang on the main roster in previous years, he really just needed to show he hadn't 'lost it'


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Really, a distraction roll up on NXT :kobe? I see enough of this shit on the main roster. Oh well, at least it's telling a story. Carmella's definitely turning heel. The commentators are now alluding to her being interested in Blake and Murphy and she's gotten too much focus in this feud.*


----------



## thegockster

Sasha getting a bigger pop than the hometown girl :wink2:


----------



## Cleavage

"SASHA'S RACHET" chant


----------



## RD25

Sasha is hot as hell


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha dividing that home town crowd :banderas*


----------



## Cleavage

terrible ending, but understandable


----------



## Phaedra

see, that's why Bliss needs a skank makeover, cause she fights like a wee skank lol 

I love her to bits and so do wee lassies so it's cool for her to be this way, but lol


----------



## Necramonium

getting allot of freezes since NXT started. on Firefox and Chrome.

btw, anyone else also noticed markout guy is on the big ramp on the left. XD


----------



## Cleavage

Alex with dem crickets pops


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*:fuck

Triple H tried to please the hometown crowd, but they were deflated by Sasha's loss. Oh well, the finish was protected, both girls looked great, and Alexa got to show some intensity. I'm coming for you in the rematch @Raylan Givens :cudi*


----------



## Necramonium

Riley really got ripped, he makes Owens looks small.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*My favorite fat man :drose*


----------



## Cleavage

Rest
Owens
Rest

This crowd is great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Ref: What do ya say Riley?
Owens: He says he quits, I heard him 

:frankielol*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

POWERBOMB! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

FINN BALOR! :mark:


----------



## Cleavage

Owens kicking Alex just because :lmao


----------



## thegockster

Good show just lacking a bit of Becky


----------



## Leon Knuckles

If Balor stomps on Owens, he's gonna bounce straight to the clouds. :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Once again NXT delivers this week, while this week's RAW had the worst rating of the year so far. Suck it vince!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Tyler Breeze vs. Kalisto: I love Tyler, but this selfie stick is still ridiculous. He's trying to make it work though. Kalisto's old costume is awesome and I can't wait until they officially split up the Lucha Dragons and set him free. The crowd was hot throughout the match and it was slow paced, but still fun to watch. The right man won. Breeze needs to rebuild his momentum from this lackluster feud with Hideo and aimless booking from the last few months. Kalisto is ready for the main roster and they desperately need a new Mexican babyface.

Big Cass vs. Wesley Blake: I don't like distraction rollups, but I do like what they're doing here. Tension has been teased between Enzo and Carmella for the past few weeks, and now commentators are upplaying the possibility of Carmella joining the Tag Team Champs. She desperately needs this heel turn because she really isn't working with the Realest Guys anymore.

Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss: Sasha's mannerisms were on point as usual and I enjoyed the match. The finish was disappointing, but understandable like @Cleavage said. Sasha needed to be protected, Alexa needed this win for credibility, and Triple H was just trying to please her hometown crowd. Nothing spectacular happened, but it served its purpose. The rematch for the title is next week and I'm already excited to see it.

Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley: Owens was great throughout this with his trash talking. This really made the match. Saying things like "YOU QUIT COMMENTARY FOR THIS :kobe?!" and "RAGE RILEY, RAGE!" are awesome heel quips and storytelling devices. The main roster should be taking notes from Kevin Owens. Balor comes out with the save to send the fans home happy, then Owens hilariously stomps Riley on his way out.

Great show. The matches were entertaining, storylines were progressed, I got to see all of my favorites, and the Ohio crowd was awesome.







*


----------



## Phaedra

Owens is just the best thing since sliced bread ... and look at my future fantasy husband making the save lol  I'm looking forward to their fight next week lol.


----------



## Roach13

Good show this week better then last weeks lackluster show


----------



## TripleG

NXT on the Road! My thoughts! 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Kalisto = OK match. I expected something a bit more fast paced out of this one, but still alright. The finish was very cool and it was nice to see Breeze get the win. 

- Very good video package for Riley Vs. Owens. 

- Bliss' promo was bland, and it is really hard to invest in her when she, uh, hasn't really been booked as a serious contender. Last week's match was the first time I've seen her win a match and I've been watching NXT for almost a year. 

- Some people will probably say there was some HHH dick sucking going on with the award video package, but I thought it was nice. And they took the time to highlight the NXT talent too. 

- I liked the bit with Balor and Riley. Damn, Riley is actually good! 

- Big Cass Vs. Wesley Blake = Damn it is great to see Enzo & Cass' entrance in a different setting. I also like that, UNLIKE Adam Rose & The NAO on the main show, they actually change the bit up every week! You know how Val Venis would make a different double entendre every week. That helps to keep the bit fresh! 

Anyways, the match was solid. It is easy to think of Cass as Enzo's second banana, but she's a damn fine singles talent. Obviously they are setting up a Carmella heel turn...and as the crowd suggested, lets put Blue Pants in Enzo & Cass' corner! 

- Nice to get a vignette for a debuting lady in Dana Brooke. I am always open to adding fresh faces to the mix, so we'll see. 

- Alexa Bliss Vs. Sasha Banks = I am usually not a fan of the booking here. It is that same thing I criticize the main show. Do almost nothing with a talent and then give that person a non-title win as a lazy way to give her a built up. AT LEAST this match gave the non-title win via Countout, so I didn't see the champ get beat out right. The match was OK. The interaction backstage was good, but again, doing a title match next week seems a little rushed given Bliss' lack of build up. 

- Owens Vs. Riley...was basically a squash. Maybe not completely, but damn Owens pretty much killed him. It was great to get a teaser for Balor Vs. Owens next week! Now that one I can't wait for! 

This week's show....meh. Not awful or anything, but it felt more like a special treat for the crowd at the Arnold Classic than a full fledged episode.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Really great opening match. Prince Pretty taking another to Cuteville!

AND I SAW MYSELF IN THE CROWD TWICE!



Spoiler: didn't shrink them so you could see













and then Sunday with my Ziggler bud











couldn't help but brag >

I did see Dana Brooke wrestle. She really uses a body building gimmick, flexing the whole time. However she fit into her latex pants baffles me, tightest thing I've ever seen. She had a match with Carmell, opener on Sunday. Pretty basic. She did a backflip splash if I remember correctly, to win.

WHY DID THEY NOT SHOW CESARO V BALOR?!?!?!?


----------



## ZEROVampire

*NXT 3/18*

Tyler Breeze vs Kalisto **1/4
Blake vs Colin Cassady 3/4*
Alexa Bliss vs Sasha Banks *1/2
Kevin Owens vs Alex Riley *3/4

Good storyline show


----------



## chargebeam

Everytime I watch NXT, I wonder why I waste my time with 3 hours of Raw every week. Fuck, this show's so good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I really enjoyed this show. Nice to see a new venue. I really do anticipate this show much more than either RAW or Smackdown now.


----------



## Kronke

You're about to run into a FREAKIN' ROAD BLOCK!!

Enzo, Cass, and Carmella are so money.


----------



## x78

For anyone who wants to watch Dana Brooke's routine at the Arnold festival:





I don't know shit about what she was doing but this was entertaining to me.


----------



## Dragonballfan

Damn Riley vs Owens was disappointing. With how they were pushing the fact he was angry I was expecting a huge brawl that went all over the arena and instead got an awkward 10 minute beat down. fpalm

Oh man Sasha vs Bliss and Owens vs Balor next week. NXT about to outshine wrestlemania two years in a row
:ti


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO Enzo and Cass were hilarious this week! "Why don't you do didgeridoo yourself a favour" :lol Bahahaha. And Cass going "Wesley... Blake?" like he didn't know his name :lol


----------



## Kronke

x78 said:


> For anyone who wants to watch Dana Brooke's routine at the Arnold festival:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know shit about what she was doing but this was entertaining to me.


Hell of an athlete.


----------



## obby

Kalisto got a singles match :mark:

This episode kind of sucks, though. Triple H can only suck his own dick so much.


----------



## obby

also I'm getting UNSTABLE vibes from this RAGE thing in regards to Alex Riley. I hope they don't go overboard with it.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn Bliss didn't get no love from her hometown did she? Whats up with that? They straight up booed when she got the win. Even a schmo from the crowd can get a pop if he's from there. Thats gotta feel bad when you're at your hometown and you come out there expecting to be cheered and you get booed or no reaction at all.

That Riley/Owens match was just weird, backstage Riley says "I'm gonna humiliate the NXT champion" Riley comes out looking pissed and ready to go then the match starts and he gets his ass beat pretty damn easily. I mean Riley's a big dude, much bigger than Owens, i dunno it just looked funny he got his ass handed to him so easily after this build up.


----------



## Tommy-V

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Bliss didn't get no love from her hometown did she? Whats up with that? They straight up booed when she got the win. Even a schmo from the crowd can get a pop if he's from there. Thats gotta feel bad when you're at your hometown and you come out there expecting to be cheered and you get booed or no reaction at all.


She was cheered when she came out and during the match. Crowd didn't like the count out finish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Tommy-V said:


> She was cheered when she came out and during the match. Crowd didn't like the count out finish.


*Post those money gifs from the match Tommy*


----------



## Morrison17

Very good episode

And finally a good crowd. For monthes I was saying that NXT crowd is rather meh and a lot of people didn't agree, but now you can watch this episode and compare this crowd to what they had in Florida. 2 huge differences. 

- First macth was meh, not a fan of Del Sol losing to Zema Ion and Dolph Ziggler love child.

- Bliss is great. I would say she's probably second best female wrestler in WWE after Charlotte.

- Was pleased to see that different crowd digs Enzo, was a bit worried about that. Enzo, Cass and Camella are already a "better" stars than half of the main roster. 

- KILL OWNS KILL! Nice post match brawl with Balor. And I'm sure I'm not the only one who thought it would have been better to watch a match of Owens vs. referee than Owens vs. Riley. Just a funny situaton when your referee is better in the ring than one of the competitors.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Morrison17 said:


> - Bliss is great. I would say she's probably second best female wrestler in WWE after Charlotte.


She's better than Sasha and Bayley? I don't think so.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

Why did Carmella get booed? I seriously don't get it. I like her in this group and she really is hot as hell. It's not like they're giving her a huge push, she just has to look good and do the new yawk hype thing and look hot right now and she's great at all that. Why the hate?


----------



## Stinger Fan

The acoustics of the building they are in, in Columbus really sucks , can hardly hear the crowd . Though the arena looked nice , I like the different look from usual full sail university . Nice show overall,at least Balor did something this time instead of letting Owens beat up Riley lol. I liked that the commentary team actually acknowledge that the crowd was behind Owens and not attempted to be covered up by Vince


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Bliss didn't get no love from her hometown did she? Whats up with that? They straight up booed when she got the win. Even a schmo from the crowd can get a pop if he's from there. Thats gotta feel bad when you're at your hometown and you come out there expecting to be cheered and you get booed or no reaction at all.
> 
> That Riley/Owens match was just weird, backstage Riley says "I'm gonna humiliate the NXT champion" Riley comes out looking pissed and ready to go then the match starts and he gets his ass beat pretty damn easily. I mean Riley's a big dude, much bigger than Owens, i dunno it just looked funny he got his ass handed to him so easily after this build up.


Owens is being built as a heel who just devastates everyone, If he can Manhandle Zayn he should be able to easily beat someone who hasn't had a match in 2 years.


----------



## elhijodelbodallas

I only watched the small clip WWE put on youtube of the Riley/Owens match but I thought the part when Owens kicked Riley while running away from Bálor was really great.


----------



## El Capitano

elhijodelbodallas said:


> I only watched the small clip WWE put on youtube of the Riley/Owens match but I thought the part when Owens kicked Riley while running away from Bálor was really great.


It genuinely made me laugh. The guy is such a great dickhead


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

SAMCRO said:


> Damn Bliss didn't get no love from her hometown did she? Whats up with that? They straight up booed when she got the win. Even a schmo from the crowd can get a pop if he's from there. Thats gotta feel bad when you're at your hometown and you come out there expecting to be cheered and you get booed or no reaction at all.


Well she wasn't really built up. She was mostly a jobber with a charming entrance and that's it. She got a win and then a match with Sasha. The crowd probably just doesn't know her.



JamJamGigolo said:


> Why did Carmella get booed? I seriously don't get it. I like her in this group and she really is hot as hell. It's not like they're giving her a huge push, she just has to look good and do the new yawk hype thing and look hot right now and she's great at all that. Why the hate?


It's because she's a terrible face.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Well she wasn't really built up. She was mostly a jobber with a charming entrance and that's it. She got a win and then a match with Sasha. The crowd probably just doesn't know her.


The Ohio show was taped a couple of weeks ago, before last week's NXT had aired. So that probably explains the poor reactions for Bliss and Riley, since they hadn't returned to TV yet and it probably just seemed like a random appearance to the fans in Ohio.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Really great opening match. Prince Pretty taking another to Cuteville!
> 
> AND I SAW MYSELF IN THE CROWD TWICE!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: didn't shrink them so you could see
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and then Sunday with my Ziggler bud
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> couldn't help but brag >
> 
> I did see Dana Brooke wrestle. She really uses a body building gimmick, flexing the whole time. However she fit into her latex pants baffles me, tightest thing I've ever seen. She had a match with Carmell, opener on Sunday. Pretty basic. She did a backflip splash if I remember correctly, to win.
> 
> WHY DID THEY NOT SHOW CESARO V BALOR?!?!?!?


Woah, woah, woah.... Cesaro vs. Balor... I hope WWE recorded that.

That's got to be some godly match... 

I need that match right now!!!!


----------



## paqman

I appreciated the change of scenery this week. It's also good for the NXT talents to try their shticks in front other crowds first to get a better gauge on what works and what doesn't. I think that's the major disconnect with the move to the main rosters. Sure, I guess they do main roster live events form time to time, but no regular on going touring with the NXT TV roster to really play with gimmicks more. 

It's good to see NXT becoming the "adult brand" of WWE. I don't think it's mostly for "smart fans" but more aligned to our age group's tastes. Smart move by Triple H to seek out that demographic, esp. for the Network.

Anyway, Kevin Owens had me rolling in laughter when he was running away from Balor and had to make time to stomp on A-Ry one more time. Heeling 101.


----------



## SAMCRO

JamJamGigolo said:


> Why did Carmella get booed? I seriously don't get it. I like her in this group and she really is hot as hell. It's not like they're giving her a huge push, she just has to look good and do the new yawk hype thing and look hot right now and she's great at all that. Why the hate?


I think its because they like big Cass and Enzo by themselves and Carmella feels like a 3rd wheel thats not needed. Plus shes just copying Enzo on the mic and it feels cheap. At least Cass has his own way of talking and his own lines, Carmella comes down to the ring basically copying Enzo "Bada bing hottest chick in the ring how you doing".


----------



## the frenchise

Liked that Owens vs Riley match. A short match like i was hoping. 
Some sweet moments from Riley( the big elbow, the dropkick and the spinebuster) and some serious stuff from Owens like always.

I really wish the best for Riley because you can see the guy is energetic and wants to do well. His face work is really one of the best and if he can find himself in his new Rage gimmick then i'm sold.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Far better show than last week.

Thought Kalisto v Breeze was an entertaining enough match, really enjoyed Kalisto's high flying move set while Breeze is so good at mixing it up, his in ring awareness is great as well. 

Wasn't really getting the Enzo & Cass hype, but I'm beginning to warm to them; however in time their gimmick could become boring, saying the same thing every week surely can only last for so long. 

Bliss v Banks match was rather short & disappointing; however next week is the match that matters, don't know why Bliss deserves a title shot though but nevermind. 

Owens squashing Riley was fun. As some have alluded to already, the bit where Owens ran away from Finn but had time to give Riley one last kick, was bloody brilliant & damn hilarious.


----------



## RiverFenix

Carmella is booed because she debuted against Blue Pants and Blue Pants has a built in following because of her indie career and thus the crowd was pulling for Blue Pants, who was only there to try and make Carmella look passable.


----------



## RiverFenix

Alright_Mate said:


> Wasn't really getting the Enzo & Cass hype, but I'm beginning to warm to them; however in time their gimmick could become boring, saying the same thing every week surely can only last for so long.


These guys would disagree with you -


----------



## SAMCRO

Bit OT but just watching Bruce Blitz review NXT and man it irritates me the way he just shits on and buries Tyler Breeze every single review. Apparently Bruce thinks every wrestler has to be Stone Cold and come out and be all manly and being a bad ass. If they got a gimmick like Breeze where they're flamboyant he basically calls them a pussy and refuses to say anything good about them.

I understand not liking a gimmick but he just buries Breeze like he raped his sister or something. I can understand his hatred of Cena but Breeze is a legit good talent, and his gimmick is fine not every wrestler has to be a manly man who wants to kick ass. "I CANNOT STAND THIS PUSSY SHIT PRINCE FUCKING PUSSY!" just a quote from Bruce about Breeze. 

He wont even give Breeze credit for anything, i mean his gimmick is he's a flamboyant model who only cares about his looks, and he plays it perfectly. I dunno Bruce just comes off as homophobic sometimes, like he has to shit on anything thats not manly. One of his reviews is literally titled "NXT shouldn't let pussies on their show!" obviously referring to Breeze.


----------



## Flux

Owens kicking Riley after avoiding the double foot stomp was magical. Highlight of the show. Along with kick rocks in flip flops :lol


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Enzo and Cass are _fan-fucking-tastic_

*kisses fingers, all stereotypical Italian* PERFECTO


----------



## jcmmnx

Cass and Enzo are going to make Vince some money if he doesn't job them out to the fucking Matadores.

Breeze continues to be awesome, and that was a good showing for Kalisto.

It's hard for the fans to buy into Alexa in there with someone as good as Sasha. Hopefully she steps it up.

Owens/Riley/Balor stuff was fun.


----------



## Vårmakos

SAMCRO said:


> Bit OT but just watching Bruce Blitz review NXT and man it irritates me the way he just shits on and buries Tyler Breeze every single review. Apparently Bruce thinks every wrestler has to be Stone Cold and come out and be all manly and being a bad ass. If they got a gimmick like Breeze where they're flamboyant he basically calls them a pussy and refuses to say anything good about them.
> 
> I understand not liking a gimmick but he just buries Breeze like he raped his sister or something. I can understand his hatred of Cena but Breeze is a legit good talent, and his gimmick is fine not every wrestler has to be a manly man who wants to kick ass. "I CANNOT STAND THIS PUSSY SHIT PRINCE FUCKING PUSSY!" just a quote from Bruce about Breeze.
> 
> He wont even give Breeze credit for anything, i mean his gimmick is he's a flamboyant model who only cares about his looks, and he plays it perfectly. I dunno Bruce just comes off as homophobic sometimes, like he has to shit on anything thats not manly. One of his reviews is literally titled "NXT shouldn't let pussies on their show!" obviously referring to Breeze.


I get the sense that Prince Pretty makes Bruce question his own sexuality and he wants no part of that.


----------



## Nige™

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Carmella is booed because she debuted against Blue Pants and Blue Pants has a built in following because of her indie career and thus the crowd was pulling for Blue Pants, who was only there to try and make Carmella look passable.


She worked a heel role, or tweener at best last week against Alexa Bliss. She's not likable at all. Enzo & Cass don't need her, at all.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

SAMCRO said:


> I think its because they like big Cass and Enzo by themselves and Carmella feels like a 3rd wheel thats not needed. Plus shes just copying Enzo on the mic and it feels cheap. At least Cass has his own way of talking and his own lines, Carmella comes down to the ring basically copying Enzo "Bada bing hottest chick in the ring how you doing".


I mean I guess, I can see she isn't on their level on the mic, but she's pretty awesome. I just don't get the hate. She's amazingly hot and good in the ring. It's not like she's stealing their thunder, she's just a peripheral character.


----------



## x78

JamJamGigolo said:


> I mean I guess, I can see she isn't on their level on the mic, but she's pretty awesome. I just don't get the hate. She's amazingly hot and good in the ring. It's not like she's stealing their thunder, she's just a peripheral character.


I don't think they legitimately dislike her, she's just more of a heel/tweener character than Enzo and Cass.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

x78 said:


> I don't think they legitimately dislike her, she's just more of a heel/tweener character than Enzo and Cass.


Why though? Did I miss an episode? Is this just about people liking blue pants more? She seems like she's doing everything she's asked to do perfectly and fits into this group perfectly to me. I mean she's obviously not on enzo and cass's level, but who cares? Women arent supposed to be as good as men because they're sawft. I think she's literally the hottest chick in the ring.


----------



## DG89

jcmmnx said:


> Cass and Enzo are going to make Vince some money if he doesn't job them out to the fucking Matadores.
> 
> Breeze continues to be awesome, and that was a good showing for Kalisto.
> 
> It's hard for the fans to buy into Alexa in there with someone as good as Sasha. Hopefully she steps it up.
> 
> Owens/Riley/Balor stuff was fun.


Vince won't job them out....he will however break them up within 2 months because he sees the size of Big Cass and thinks he has a new main eventer.


----------



## x78

JamJamGigolo said:


> Why though? Did I miss an episode? Is this just about people liking blue pants more? She seems like she's doing everything she's asked to do perfectly and fits into this group perfectly to me. I mean she's obviously not on enzo and cass's level, but who cares? Women arent supposed to be as good as men because they're sawft. I think she's literally the hottest chick in the ring.


Her whole character and gimmick is heelish. She acts stuck up, costs them matches, talks down to Enzo, she even works matches as a heel when not with the group. I'm a big fan of Carmella but she's clearly an antagonistic character.


----------



## RaheemRollins

Owens is so good.. That stomp on Riley when running away :mark:


----------



## T0M

Does anyone know what happened with the blonde woman attacking Breeze angle? Did that have any purpose or not?


----------



## Kronke

SAMCRO said:


> I think its because they like big Cass and Enzo by themselves and Carmella feels like a 3rd wheel thats not needed. Plus shes just copying Enzo on the mic and it feels cheap. At least Cass has his own way of talking and his own lines, Carmella comes down to the ring basically copying Enzo "Bada bing hottest chick in the ring how you doing".


I don't think it's that deep. Carmella compliments the stable well, I think the crowd was just having fun. She's a b*tch and owns it, so it shouldn't be a shock that she gets booed. They're also probably smart to her coming heel turn.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

JamJamGigolo said:


> Why though? Did I miss an episode? Is this just about people liking blue pants more? She seems like she's doing everything she's asked to do perfectly and fits into this group perfectly to me. I mean she's obviously not on enzo and cass's level, but who cares? Women arent supposed to be as good as men because they're sawft. I think she's literally the hottest chick in the ring.


*
Because her vibe is the complete opposite of that of The Realest Guys. She comes off as a Sasha-lite and a heel screwing up the chemistry of two super over faces. I like her, but it's obvious why most don't. They need to have her turn on Enzo and Cass and give her a reason to be a bitch.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RaheemRollins said:


> Owens is so good.. That stomp on Riley when running away :mark:


That was really good. :mark:


----------



## Arkham258

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> These guys would disagree with you -


Yup, pretty much who I think of every time I see them


----------



## Arkham258

Alexa Bliss is seriously fucking cute. I can't get enough of that girl. And she's totally rocking my favorite color...blue. 

Tyler Breeze's match was fun, and got some really cool chants

I was so glad someone FINALLY jumped off that elevated spot when Balor attacked Owens. It was so silly seeing everyone take the long way to the ring when they could have easily hopped down.


----------



## DGenerationMC

DetroitRiverPhx said:


>


So does that make Carmella the new X-Pac?


----------



## Chrome

RaheemRollins said:


> Owens is so good.. That stomp on Riley when running away :mark:


That was epic and hilarious. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> That was epic and hilarious. :lol


:lmao it was amazing.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Is the NXT special still taking place next week? I didn't hear them mentioning it during the show.


----------



## fiddlecastro

I loved this week's episode. It set up for what should be a memorable one next week. 

Owens was on fire, and the Ohio crowd was awesome. The "Mr. Wrestling" chants made me smile. Great to see all the love for Sasha as well.


----------



## x78

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Is the NXT special still taking place next week? I didn't hear them mentioning it during the show.


Huh? There have never been any plans for any kind of special.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

x78 said:


> Huh? There have never been any plans for any kind of special.


Didn't they advertise it two weeks ago? I specifically remember an advertisement for it.


----------



## Mr. I

They advertised Bálor vs Owens, which is happening next week, but was taped for TV.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Ithil said:


> They advertised Bálor vs Owens, which is happening next week, but was taped for TV.


My mistake, I thought they were advertising an NXT special.


----------



## Oxidamus

*Breeze vs. Kalisto* was decent. Could've been better and could've created more of an identity for Kalisto and his moveset imo.


Awfully long amount of time used to blow up HHH's ego in that video package.


*Big Cass vs. Wesley Blake* was average, but you can't really expect so much from them tbh.

*Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss* was pretty bad tbh. Again, can hardly expect so much from Bliss. But she still shouldn't be televised. At least not as much. Also lol @ the way she won and acted like it was an achievement when most faces try their best to win by pins or submissions and not by a shoddy victory like a count out.

*Alex Riley vs. Kevin Owens* was a disappointment overall. Good effort by Owens but I expected more of an assault from Riley. Never thought Riley would ever win, but at least get more hits in. "RAGE" is nothing two weeks in a row.


Naturally more of my thoughts have been posted at: *http://oxitron.blogspot.com.au* so see that if you care.


----------



## Arkham258

OXITRON said:


> *Sasha Banks vs. Alexa Bliss* was pretty bad tbh. Again, can hardly expect so much from Bliss. But she still shouldn't be televised. At least not as much. Also lol @ the way she won and acted like it was an achievement when most faces try their best to win by pins or submissions and not by a shoddy victory like a count out.


If she puts in the work to get better in the ring I see a lot of money in her. She's very athletic and is GORGEOUS


----------



## SAMCRO

One thing about Alexa Bliss is she needs to work on her strikes, particularly her forearm shots they look pretty bad and sometimes clearly miss. Shes a very athletic girl and has talent, she can do a 450 and her corner sunset flip she does looks awesome. Shes just got some things she needs to fine tune.


----------



## Oxidamus

SAMCRO said:


> One thing about Alexa Bliss is she needs to work on her strikes, particularly her forearm shots they look pretty bad and sometimes clearly miss. Shes a very athletic girl and has talent, she can do a 450 and her corner sunset flip she does looks awesome. Shes just got some things she needs to fine tune.


I completely forgot to mention that in my blog post (see sig) even though it was the main thing I wanted to mention. :lmao


Her forearm strikes are WOAT. Literally one of if not the worst forearm strike combo in the history of professional wrestling.


----------



## Kronke

OXITRON said:


> I completely forgot to mention that in my blog post (see sig) even though it was the main thing I wanted to mention. :lmao
> 
> 
> Her forearm strikes are WOAT. Literally one of if not the worst forearm strike combo in the history of professional wrestling.


They weren't bad against Carmella last week. Some of them were actually pretty stiff.

Bliss' biggest problem is still adjusting to the ring, and knowing all the spots like they're second nature. You can still see her thinking before she does something. You can't really blame her, though, as she is new and it will only come with time.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Pretty good show this week with two very good matches, opener and main event. I'm so excited about next week's title match...Give them 20 minutes, please.


----------



## Oxidamus

Fighter Daron said:


> Pretty good show this week with two very good matches, opener and main event. I'm so excited about next week's title match...Give them 20 minutes, please.


20 minutes of a 55~ minute show. :jim


----------



## DoubtGin

Spoiler: Owens vs Balor



It was said during the tapings that the match went over 30 min. Also, next week's episode will only have two matches, I think, so it definitely will run that long.


----------



## Oxidamus

DoubtGin said:


> Spoiler: Owens vs Balor
> 
> 
> 
> It was said during the tapings that the match went over 30 min. Also, next week's episode will only have two matches, I think, so it definitely will run that long.





Spoiler: Owens vs Balor



30 minutes for a ~55 minute show. :jim:jim:jim

This is getting way OTT.


----------



## Kabraxal

OXITRON said:


> Spoiler: Owens vs Balor
> 
> 
> 
> 30 minutes for a ~55 minute show. :jim:jim:jim
> 
> This is getting way OTT.


You complaining about a money match getting time on the show? Or something else going on here?

Sometimes it's good to have one huge match on a normal show. Even though I hate Cena, the long match he had with HBK on Raw was a nice change of pace.


----------



## Necramonium

What being over sounds like:


----------



## Kabraxal

Finally got around to watch the full NXT show after a busy week... really good show, though they do seem as if they need to figure out the acoustics. It wasn't just one moment, but the whole night it felt like sound was being lost. 

Just really solid story telling and matches though. Breeze is on a nice run, Bliss/Sasha actually remembering the injury and using it (and I liked the count out if it was all about getting the win to get a chance for the belt), and Riley impressed in match mostly about Owens and Balor. Can't wait for next week with the two matches lined up and the huge tourney they announced.... though it sucks that is a call up for one of the amazing four in that tournament. Rather they stay in NXT.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> You complaining about a money match getting time on the show? Or something else going on here?
> 
> Sometimes it's good to have one huge match on a normal show. Even though I hate Cena, the long match he had with HBK on Raw was a nice change of pace.


"Money match" :kobe9
People watch NXT anyway. People will watch Owens v Balor regardless how long it goes for. Why does it need to go so long? Leave it for the specials where the match doesn't (maybe) take a *LITERAL MAJORITY* of the show running time.


----------



## obby

agreed w Oxi

mostly because I want the Dillinger vs Jordan feud to materialize and that won't happen if the same guys keep eating up all the screen time


----------



## Kabraxal

OXITRON said:


> "Money match" :kobe9
> People watch NXT anyway. People will watch Owens v Balor regardless how long it goes for. Why does it need to go so long? Leave it for the specials where the match doesn't (maybe) take a *LITERAL MAJORITY* of the show running time.


Except these long matches rarely happen on weekly NXT... seriously, at this point you are just griping to gripe. If this was a frequent thing, you might have a point. It isn't. 

Owens/Balor is a big match. It makes the weekly NXT show bigger for airing it. And it might just free up Balor for a much quicker call up for all we know. Two out of three those are great... rather give NXT an extra hour and keep Balor down there to be honest.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> Except these long matches rarely happen on weekly NXT... seriously, at this point you are just griping to gripe. If this was a frequent thing, you might have a point. It isn't.
> 
> Owens/Balor is a big match. It makes the weekly NXT show bigger for airing it. And it might just free up Balor for a much quicker call up for all we know. Two out of three those are great... rather give NXT an extra hour and keep Balor down there to be honest.


The main event matches are long. They are 15 minutes long and that by it self takes up 1/4 of the TV time of the night. Pair that with the inevitable video packages for that main event and it takes like 1/3 of the show with a little under 20 minutes used on one match.

Increase that to 20 for a match? Then it's going to take up 25 minutes, which is slightly under half.

30? That's over *half* the show.


What you think is a 'big match' that will 'make NXT bigger' is delusion because they don't need a long ass match, NXT will gain zero new fans because two guys had a thirty minute match on a throwaway episode, and again it's a great fucking example of how they can literally dedicate a majority of TV time to any of two the BIG FIVE - not all of the BIG FIVE, but *just two talent, and two talent that don't need to impress with a 1/2 show lengt match* - and it will apparently *never be a hindrance to the product in any form just because people 'like' it.*


----------



## Kabraxal

OXITRON said:


> The main event matches are long. They are 15 minutes long and that by it self takes up 1/4 of the TV time of the night. Pair that with the inevitable video packages for that main event and it takes like 1/3 of the show with a little under 20 minutes used on one match.
> 
> Increase that to 20 for a match? Then it's going to take up 25 minutes, which is slightly under half.
> 
> 30? That's over *half* the show.
> 
> 
> What you think is a 'big match' that will 'make NXT bigger' is delusion because they don't need a long ass match, NXT will gain zero new fans because two guys had a thirty minute match on a throwaway episode, and again it's a great fucking example of how they can literally dedicate a majority of TV time to any of two the BIG FIVE - not all of the BIG FIVE, but *just two talent, and two talent that don't need to impress with a 1/2 show lengt match* - and it will apparently *never be a hindrance to the product in any form just because people 'like' it.*



Having a match like this is good for a weekly show because it shakes up the norm. It is something different and something that really builds the weekly show as even more must see because you can get a match like that every once in a while. That isn't a hindrance, that is a boon. 

You are pretty much the only person throwing a fit over this and you haven't even been able to give one good reason why other than "I don't like it!". It really is just seeming like you have it out for the big five and anyone that dares to like the mix of matches it provides.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> Having a match like this is good for a weekly show because it shakes up the norm. It is something different and something that really builds the weekly show as even more must see because you can get a match like that every once in a while. That isn't a hindrance, that is a boon.


I wouldn't mind if a match went longer than normal if the normal wasn't already enough. 30 minutes is stupidly long. If the main event matches didn't almost equal the main event match time on Raw with a third of the airtime, I think it would be fine for one match to go longer. Except that "longer" match would be around 20. Not 30.

Honestly it's amazing you're defending this when I keep *bolding* the part where I say this is over half of the length of the show. Sometimes it goes for 52 minutes, sometimes 57, some shit around there depending on certain factors. If this match goes for 30 minutes (not including the obligatory HYPE promos they play twice or so per show) then that's 22-27 minutes left. Include an estimated 3-4 minutes for the promos they always play, that's 18-24 minutes leftover.



> You are pretty much the only person throwing a fit over this and you haven't even been able to give one good reason why other than "I don't like it!". It really is just seeming like you have it out for the big five and anyone that dares to like the mix of matches it provides.


Do you purposely post ironically? So far I've dismantled your 'arguments' with facts in the other thread and you post this, after posting a bunch of exaggerations. This isn't even the first time you've debated/argued with someone and ended posts with a very ignorant line.
:what?

P.S. I may be one of the few people against this but that hardly means anything. I don't know how many times I post that the people fawning over NXT like it's the greatest thing in history don't care about anything else as long as it entertains them. If these people actually paid more attention to what was happening and thought about it past their biased, uncaring views, they'd understand more. You too.


----------



## Kabraxal

OXITRON said:


> I wouldn't mind if a match went longer than normal if the normal wasn't already enough. 30 minutes is stupidly long. If the main event matches didn't almost equal the main event match time on Raw with a third of the airtime, I think it would be fine for one match to go longer. Except that "longer" match would be around 20. Not 30.
> 
> Honestly it's amazing you're defending this when I keep *bolding* the part where I say this is over half of the length of the show. Sometimes it goes for 52 minutes, sometimes 57, some shit around there depending on certain factors. If this match goes for 30 minutes (not including the obligatory HYPE promos they play twice or so per show) then that's 22-27 minutes left. Include an estimated 3-4 minutes for the promos they always play, that's 18-24 minutes leftover.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you purposely post ironically? So far I've dismantled your 'arguments' with facts in the other thread and you post this, after posting a bunch of exaggerations. This isn't even the first time you've debated/argued with someone and ended posts with a very ignorant line.
> :what?
> 
> P.S. I may be one of the few people against this but that hardly means anything. I don't know how many times I post that the people fawning over NXT like it's the greatest thing in history don't care about anything else as long as it entertains them. If these people actually paid more attention to what was happening and thought about it past their biased, uncaring views, they'd understand more. You too.


You've dismantled jack shit...

Christ, you actually think "It's half the show!" is a valid reason. So fucking what? It's one week. It's not something that has happened routinely. Raw has had a match go half a show before. Smackdown has had a few matches that went nearly as long at times. The fact you still can't say why taking up half of ONE EPISODE is a bad thing is really exposing you right now. 

And love how you have to try to play the ignorant line yet again... if all you are going to do is scream "I don't like it and you're ignorant and I've won the argument because!" then we are done. You've done nothing but blow hot hair while thumping your chest to try and declare yourself smarter than all the "ignorant fans" for not bowing down to your vision for what NXT should be.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> You've dismantled jack shit...
> 
> Christ, you actually think "It's half the show!" is a valid reason. So fucking what? It's one week. It's not something that has happened routinely. Raw has had a match go half a show before. Smackdown has had a few matches that went nearly as long at times. The fact you still can't say why taking up half of ONE EPISODE is a bad thing is really exposing you right now.


The problem isn't that it's half the show. I can't believe understanding this is so hard. The problem is that the main events are already long enough compared to the length of the air time for a single episode, and they're daring to *DOUBLE* that.



> And love how you have to try to play the ignorant line yet again... if all you are going to do is scream "I don't like it and you're ignorant and I've won the argument because!" then we are done. You've done nothing but blow hot hair while thumping your chest to try and declare yourself smarter than all the "ignorant fans" for not bowing down to your vision for what NXT should be.


You're mistaking me telling you that you're wrong for being immature. I'm not being immature. I can have a discussion with anyone but you're either really putting no effort into responding logically or maturely or you just can't manage to.

No one is smarter than anyone here. I'm not calling anyone dumb or meaning to imply it. I'm stating that you and a lot of other individuals willingly ignore what you don't want to know, or whatever criticism there is against what you find entertaining.

Like I said before, you can like the product and you can be against the principle of how it works or how it's booked. You can hate the product and love the way it works or how it's booked. I like the product, but I question the integrity of the booking and treatment of the show itself.

I am critical of NXT's booking, but like I've said a couple of times, because you enjoy the booking and the show entertains you, you are annoyed about that. And that's interesting because you obviously are critical about Raw's booking. Why can you be critical of Raw's booking but I can't be critical of NXT's?


----------



## Kabraxal

OXITRON said:


> The problem isn't that it's half the show. I can't believe understanding this is so hard. The problem is that the main events are already long enough compared to the length of the air time for a single episode, and they're daring to *DOUBLE* that.
> 
> 
> 
> You're mistaking me telling you that you're wrong for being immature. I'm not being immature. I can have a discussion with anyone but you're either really putting no effort into responding logically or maturely or you just can't manage to.
> 
> No one is smarter than anyone here. I'm not calling anyone dumb or meaning to imply it. I'm stating that you and a lot of other individuals willingly ignore what you don't want to know, or whatever criticism there is against what you find entertaining.
> 
> Like I said before, you can like the product and you can be against the principle of how it works or how it's booked. You can hate the product and love the way it works or how it's booked. I like the product, but I question the integrity of the booking and treatment of the show itself.
> 
> I am critical of NXT's booking, but like I've said a couple of times, because you enjoy the booking and the show entertains you, you are annoyed about that. And that's interesting because you obviously are critical about Raw's booking. Why can you be critical of Raw's booking but I can't be critical of NXT's?


And yet you still can't give a reason why a one off match takes up more time in one week... still waiting for an actual reason other than "I DON'T LIKE IT!" and then continue this "I see it all for what it really is while all you lowly ignorant fans are entertained and can't see past it." 

Just so maybe it gets through that head of yours:

It's one match.
It's one week.
It's a huge match that is actually standing on a solid story.
It's WM week.
This long of a match hasn't happened on NXT weekly programming. 

This isn't a routine occurrence where the ME has dominated most of the show. If this was the fifth such match in a few months on weekly programming, then it would be an issue. But it's not... it's a one off. Do we get the picture yet or am I simply going to have to listen to you scream "NUH UH IT'S STUPID!" and that's that?

I mean, if you actually have a real reason, we're all waiting... well, I bet most aren't. I can just be particular patient (or stubborn) when I run up against some terrible arguments. Probably from my training, where you're supposed to do that so both sides can actually hone their arguments and make them better.


----------



## Oxidamus

Kabraxal said:


> And yet you still can't give a reason why a one off match takes up more time in one week... still waiting for an actual reason other than "I DON'T LIKE IT!" and then continue this "I see it all for what it really is while all you lowly ignorant fans are entertained and can't see past it."
> 
> Just so maybe it gets through that head of yours:
> 
> It's one match.
> It's one week.
> It's a huge match that is actually standing on a solid story.
> It's WM week.
> This long of a match hasn't happened on NXT weekly programming.
> 
> This isn't a routine occurrence where the ME has dominated most of the show. If this was the fifth such match in a few months on weekly programming, then it would be an issue. But it's not... it's a one off. Do we get the picture yet or am I simply going to have to listen to you scream "NUH UH IT'S STUPID!" and that's that?
> 
> I mean, if you actually have a real reason, we're all waiting... well, I bet most aren't. I can just be particular patient (or stubborn) when I run up against some terrible arguments. Probably from my training, where you're supposed to do that so both sides can actually hone their arguments and make them better.


This is hardly a terrible argument. I've mentioned this in the other thread we're in so I figured you'd understand why the time is stupid.

Let me reiterate that the current main event length of the show - 13-16 ish minutes by estimation - is long enough. Doubling that even for one show amplifies the already existing problem with giving talent allotted time on shows.

It's not that the show is going 30 minutes, it's the principle that it's okay, and that the fans will inevitably eat it up, as, again, they're just fine with what entertains them and don't think of anything past it.

This 15 minute expansion on an already lengthy 15 minutes is a massive amount of time overall. In 15 minutes you could get three promos and a match from talents that *actually need the time* to develop their characters and get the marks that watch the show for the BIG FIVE to understand there are other talents worth watching.

I'm already against the concept of the main event of a weekly show taking up a quarter of the show time. The *principle* of them making one go longer than that to me shows that neither the backstage officials in NXT care about the talent as much as they care about selling the product (ultimately a hindrance to the development-requiring talent in what was formerly a developmental show), and the fans accept this and therefore there's no backlash to tell them it's not okay.


----------



## wrestling Rs

this past weeks of NXT was a bit odd to watch due to the staging being raised, although was used to advantage with Balor jumping off it but prefer the normal set up so depends on what they do on the road for how i feel for further episodes, all together i love nxt and the fact it is only an hour long allows for things not to be played out and get old quick but definatly could do with 1.5hrs for a more fully rounded show


----------



## Geeee

I'll be honest, I wasn't really feeling this week's episode except for Enzo and Cass. Felt like a televized house show.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Tonight :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

definitely staying up for this :mark:


----------



## The Tempest

Oh man, really looking forward to seeing it, it's gonna be AMAZING, and will make RAW/SmackDown and WrestleMania so insignificant :lenny5


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Balor/ Owens commence the :mark: festival.


----------



## Chrome

Balor/Owens gonna be better than all of Wrestlemania. :mark:


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Tonights show is live, right?


----------



## DoubtGin

MrSmallPackage said:


> Tonights show is live, right?


No. Dunno if they have live segments thrown in, but the matches were taped (unless they randomly decide to redo the matches which is highly unlikely) during the last tapings.


----------



## KastellsPT

Owens vs Balor is on tonights show?


----------



## DoubtGin

KastellsPT said:


> Owens vs Balor is on tonights show?


Yup, Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss for the title as well, I think.


----------



## Insomnia

Balor vs. Owens :mark:


----------



## KastellsPT

DoubtGin said:


> Yup, Sasha Banks vs Alexa Bliss for the title as well, I think.


:mark:

Already excited for it. Thanks.


----------



## KidCharlamagne

Need a little help here. 

Can someone tell me why I thought there was an nxt special tonight? For some reason I thought a while back I saw march 25 was the next nxt ppv but obviously the next one is not scheduled at this time.

Basically I'm hoping they showed an ad but pulled it, probably to protect wrestlemania lol ol. 

So am I crazy?


----------



## Beatles123

DOESN'T TONIGHT'S MATCH GO LIKE 30 MINUTES?! :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Lunatic316

Can't wait for tonights episode, 2 title matches, should be two very exciting matches, but the show Balor and Owens are gunna put on will be awesome, defintley a live special feel to it without being a live special. Wonder when the next live special is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Growing more excited as the hour draws nearer for a new NXT. 2,count 'em, 2 title matches and both should be good. Let's get ready to :mark: out. :mark:


----------



## Waffelz

early link?


----------



## Phaedra

Is this on tonight?


----------



## TripleG

Got Balor Vs. Owens for the NXT Title and I've got Cage Vs. Puma for LU Title & Alberto Vs Texano for the AAA Megaheavyweight Title on Lucha Underground and all in one...flpping...NIGHT! 

Yep....life as a wrestling fan is good! .


----------



## Necramonium

ITS TIIIIME (well almost) FOR NXT!

:buffer


----------



## DGenerationMC

Necramonium said:


> ITS TIMMME (well almost) FOR NXT!
> 
> :buffer


----------



## Beatles123

IDONTSHIV said:


> Growing more excited as the hour draws nearer for a new NXT. 2,count 'em, 2 title matches and both should be good. Let's get ready to :mark: out. :mark:


Don't forget LU, SHIV! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> Don't forget LU, SHIV! :mark:


I havent forgotten, I am just a little behind. Gotta take a day and just watch what i have missed. I know it will be great. :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

@IDONTSHIV

I know, but tonight on LU is Puma Vs. cage for the new belt, plus alberto vs Texano in a BULLROPE MATCH! :mark: so hurry!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> @IDONTSHIV
> 
> I know, but tonight on LU is Puma Vs. cage for the new belt, plus alberto vs Texano in a BULLROPE MATCH! :mark: so hurry!




I am going to do a time jump ala Walking Dead and watch that tonight. :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Balor vs. Owens and Alexa vs. Sasha in the same night. I'm so happy roud.*


----------



## Jordo

This NXT is going to be amazing, well it always is


----------



## Kabraxal

My body is not ready... stupid illness... but fuck it. I will enjoy this and collapse in a heap if I must! LET"S GO!


----------



## Cleavage

oh man, i have no idea whats gonna happen and i love it.


----------



## chargebeam

*PRO TIP:* if you're annoyed by the watermark at the top right corner saying "NXT, Orlando Florida", you can watch the episode from the "Shows" library instead.

For instance, tonight's episode is here: http://network.wwe.com/video/v53589483


----------



## Cleavage

That kick to A-Ry gets me every time :lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Kicking off the show with the Divas :mark:*


----------



## chargebeam

Legit BOSS said:


> *Kicking off the show with the Divas :mark:*


Even better: with Alexa Bliss :mark:


----------



## ironcladd1

Alexa, damn :yum:


----------



## Jordo

alexa vs sasha starting things off yes yes yes


----------



## Cleavage

Pathetic attempt at the "Sasha's ratchet" chant


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bliss :mark: pure bliss!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

She's pulling out some interesting roll ups... and that kick... ouch.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Alexa has more pin variations than moves :hayden3*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I love stiff work in a diva match.


----------



## Cleavage

Sasha's knees to the mid-section on the ropes might be my favorite none-finishing move


----------



## Kabraxal

Man the feed is not good tonight... it's already frozen a dozen times.


----------



## Cleavage

Bank's bumping :mark: Bliss needs to tighten up her work, way too match sloppy moves and weak look stuff. 

Her ass tho :done


----------



## Kabraxal

That corner sunset powerbomb is amazing...

Not a bad match, though I would have liked it to go longer. But given how green Bliss is I get the reasoning. I can't wait until that experience lets her find the groove easily.


----------



## TripleG

Solid match. Given the rushed build up and being built with very little cred, it was a bout that was starting from behind from the get-go, but they ended up making it OK.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha wins!!! Deal with it @Raylan Givens !!!*








*
In all seriousness, Alexa is still botchy and she needs more impact moves. She also needs more moves that compliment her athleticism. The redundant pins got old quickly. They should give her more long matches so she can work on that. *


----------



## Necramonium

Watching Wrestlemania is gonna be shit, streaming is constantly freezing.


----------



## ironcladd1

Love that hard sunset flip


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cleavage said:


> Bank's bumping :mark: Bliss needs to tighten up her work, way too match sloppy moves and weak look stuff.
> 
> Her ass tho :done


Alexa needs polish but she is pleasing to my...eyes. :kada


----------



## Cleavage

IDONTSHIV said:


> Alexa needs polish but she is pleasing to my...eyes. :kada


Shes perfect for the main roster then :side:


----------



## Cleavage

Emma's new heel gimmick is spreading da TRUTH!


----------



## chargebeam

Emma heel turn!??


----------



## ironcladd1

IDONTSHIV said:


> Alexa needs polish but she is pleasing to my...eyes. :kada


I wish she'd give me a polish :brock4


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Emma with the real talk for Bayley and the bitch slap to top it all off. She needed that rude awakening. Her gimmick is destined to fail on the main roster.

:lel @ Hideous Itami *


----------



## Leather Rebel

Very underwhelming, but not bad. Maybe I expect too much, but this is still development, so it's not a bad thing.


----------



## Kabraxal

Holy fuck, intense backstage segment... and Emma in this role is looking promising. I hope it means she is going to get a good second chance.

And really, watching this just reminds me of when the main show used to do segments like this all the time. Back to back amazing promo segments.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Bitch-slap Barbie


----------



## Cleavage

Itami with the promo of the year :ti

Devin needs more interview time. Now that's one hawt woman.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Emma is still the captain of my heart. SLAP! Love intense segments. :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Fucking long Wrestlemania advert...


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Certified G *Ok, I like Emma as a heel. She actually shows personality. I'll cut you some slack...for now :side:*


----------



## DoubtGin

why are they doing this on NXT


----------



## ironcladd1

This Wrestlemania promo is so........fucking.........looooooooooooong


----------



## Cleavage

So no special entrance for a title match:trips7


----------



## TripleG

Emma with that heel turn...Damn. 

Loved that video package for Owens!

"Hideous Itami" LOL! Fucking Tyler is great! Breeze Vs. Itami 2 out 3....YES! 

And ANOTHER awesome video package for Balor! Yay!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cleavage said:


> So no special entrance for a title match:trips7


*That's reserved for Live Specials only 8*D*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Hideous Itami gave me the chuckles.


----------



## Kabraxal

Even with a two match show, they still manage to get in so much progression in other stories. How the fuck is NXT under the WWE banner. It's like... good and logical and shit.


----------



## chargebeam

Wow... already the main-event with 30 minutes left on the show? 

NICE.


----------



## Cleavage

Blake and Murphy spending dat championship bonus :lmao


----------



## DoubtGin

Murphy & Blake you creepy fucks :lmao


----------



## TripleG

Enzo and Cass...fucking lol. "Shoulda gone to Jared bro!"


----------



## ironcladd1

Carmella is gonna turn on Enzo and Cass and get with Murphy and Blake.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Yep, they're making it blatant now. That Carmella heel turn is coming.*


----------



## MrSmallPackage

My feed froze, what happened after the Dubstep Cowboys gave Carmella the box?


----------



## Cleavage

Legit BOSS said:


> *That's reserved for Live Specials only 8*D*


So specials > first title shot, makes sense


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enzo and Cass :lol Carmella is gong rogue.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Just wanna say Carmella's theme is the sexiest thing I've ever heard in my life.


----------



## Kabraxal

Even without the special entrance, Balor's entrance is just..... damn, easily the best right now and it's fast becoming one of my all time favourite entrances.


----------



## chargebeam

Cleavage said:


> So specials > first title shot, makes sense


You also need to have the "build", I guess. This current build is not important enough for him to bring his body paint.

I guess.


----------



## Necramonium

I am watching the already uploaded NXT so it dont get freezes, and Emma just whacked Bayley, damn!


----------



## Cleavage

MrSmallPackage said:


> My feed froze, what happened after the Dubstep Cowboys gave Carmella the box?


nothing just Finn making his entrance.


----------



## ironcladd1

MrSmallPackage said:


> My feed froze, what happened after the Dubstep Cowboys gave Carmella the box?


She fell to her knees 8*D


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Cleavage said:


> nothing just Finn making his entrance.


So she didn't open it?


----------



## Kabraxal

chargebeam said:


> You also need to have the "build", I guess. This current build is not important enough for him to bring his body paint.
> 
> I guess.


Could argue that he wasn't able to fall into his dark self in such a short time and hence a regular entrance.


----------



## Phaedra

Enzo and Cass= still one of the best things about this show lol.

and Balor couldn't be more ready for the main roster if he tried. I hope he wins on Friday so I can see his WM entrance.


----------



## Cleavage

MrSmallPackage said:


> So she didn't open it?


Oh yeah she opened it, cheap bracelet. Enzo and Cas made a joke and she asked them why they never got her this stuff and that was it.


----------



## DGenerationMC

ironcladd1 said:


> She fell to her knees 8*D


----------



## Kabraxal

Phaedra said:


> Enzo and Cass= still one of the best things about this show lol.
> 
> and Balor couldn't be more ready for the main roster if he tried. I hope he wins on Friday so I can see his WM entrance.


I suspect the crowd would come unglued if he had a special entrance that night....


----------



## NastyYaffa

Here we go :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cleavage said:


> So specials > first title shot, makes sense


----------



## Cleavage

chargebeam said:


> You also need to have the "build", I guess. This current build is not important enough for him to bring his body paint.
> 
> I guess.


Makes a lot of sense maybe Owens and take liberties with him tonight, and the next few weeks leading to the demon entrance.


----------



## Cleavage

the amount of Mania commercials tonight:MAD


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

chargebeam said:


> You also need to have the "build", I guess. This current build is not important enough for him to bring his body paint.
> 
> I guess.


*
I like this idea too. NXT is really good at storytelling, so it would be great if they had Owens convince Balor that he needs the Demon to stand a chance of winning, which leads to a live special match.


What the heck, Owens is ratchet chants :drake1? I'm convinced those white people have no idea what that means.*


----------



## Cleavage

That Irish whip was great

Owens in MR Wrestling mode with these headlocks :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!


----------



## Kabraxal

Waaaay too many commercials.


----------



## chargebeam

BETTER THAN RAW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I hate commercials.


----------



## chargebeam

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hate commercials.


Watch the show from the episodes library and fast forward them. That's what I'm doing.


----------



## Cleavage

better than raw :done


----------



## Necramonium

This had to be the worst crowd i have seen so far in NXT.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Cleavage said:


> better than raw :done










*Was there ever any doubt?*


----------



## Roxinius

It's sad to realize that these guy will be called up and ruined by wwe creative


----------



## chargebeam

WOAH!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> Watch the show from the episodes library and fast forward them. That's what I'm doing.


great suggestion. (Y)

:lmao at Better than Raw!


----------



## DoubtGin

selling :rko2


----------



## Cleavage

this is so good.

Finn selling the leg like it's been shot :mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

whoa :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Jesus Christ!


----------



## TripleG

What a match! Damn!


----------



## Kabraxal

Damn... selling the leg even for his own finisher. What a finish. Hey Vince, how does it feel that one match on NXT is going to outshine all of WM?


----------



## Cleavage

so that was fuckin' great


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Owens with that monster heel booking; getting up immediately after the double stomp :drose

I hope Balor brings a better finisher with the Demon.*


----------



## DoubtGin

awesome match, loved the story of the leg hurting and costing Balor the match


----------



## Insomnia

Great match! :clap


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Great match


----------



## Roxinius

So we just saw the best match of the week and it shit on anything that will be at mania suck it Vince


----------



## Kabraxal

Legit BOSS said:


> *Owens with that monster heel booking getting up immediately after the double stomp :drose
> 
> I hope Balor brings a better finisher with the Demon.*


He waited several long seconds and you can argue with all the leg selling it wasn't close to a full on blow like it normally would be. It was actually some logical booking with selling for everything. I mean, Owens still looked quite out of it before pulling the powerbomb out of nowhere.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was an OK match. Kinda disappointing considering who were in it & how much time it got. Still enjoyed it tho.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kabraxal said:


> Damn... selling the leg even for his own finisher. What a finish. Hey Vince, how does it feel that one match on NXT is going to outshine all of WM?


sign of the times. NXT >WWE



Cleavage said:


> so that was fuckin' great



NXT is a lifeboat for me after drowning in the sludge WWE gives me. Enjoyed that match mucho! :mark: Thing is, I know they can do even better!


----------



## ShadowSucks92

Good match, can't wait to see them face each other again and when Finn uses the body paint, I know the match will be even better, good luck to Reigns and Lesnar topping that


----------



## Sarcasm1

The commercials really ruined the flow of the match for me.


----------



## Cleavage

HHH does it again, just minus the commercials


----------



## Kabraxal

IDONTSHIV said:


> sign of the times. NXT >WWE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NXT is a lifeboat for me after drowning in the sludge WWE gives me. Enjoyed that match mucho! :mark: Thing is, I know they can do even better!


What sucks... it is such a good lifeboat that I think it fixed the sinking ship and I row back to it <_<


----------



## Lunatic316

Another good show! My thoughts:
Sasha Banks VS Alexa Bliss match was okay, thought Bliss was a little rusty in the begining but sharpened up towards the end

Emma heel turn was good, cant wait to see this upcoming feud with Bayley!

Tyler Breeze continues to dazzle in his backstage skits. Itami VS Breeze should be very good and should put an end to their feud.

The Owens VS Balor match was freaking AWESOME! They got a lot of time and it delivered, really thought at one point Balor was gunna win the match. Hoping theres a rematch for the title soon!


----------



## thingstoponder

2 out of 3 falls :mark:


----------



## Tommy-V

Heel Emma :mark:


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

That 'me...you! you...me!' made me chuckle frm Hideo(us) Itami.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

NXT has some really fantastic wrestling going on. That's a good way for future WWE!


----------



## Nine99

Hats off to Balor and Owens. Thank you gentlemen.


----------



## D Bryan Fan Fan

Owens promo after the women's match was the worst thing I have ever seen. He literally looke off the screen like a hundred times and sounded like it was the scariest moment of his life. He has a long way to go TIL he's ready for main roster status imo


----------



## THANOS

That was probably my favourite match that either Owens or Balor have been in since their NXT debut.

Great story, excellent psychology, innovative moves, and a decent length.

Bravo :clap!!

Also, it's nice to see more of the Steen moveset make an appearance, as I worried we'd never see the top rope Fisherman Buster, or the Go Home Driver in a WWE ring. Tossing in a release belly-to-belly for good measure was nice as well.

Can't wait to see them go at it again in the future :mark: :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> That was probably my favourite match that either Owens or Balor have been in since their NXT debut.
> 
> Great story, excellent psychology, innovative moves, and a decent length.
> 
> Bravo :clap!!
> 
> Also, it's nice to see more of the Steen moveset make an appearance, as I worried we'd never see the top rope Fisherman Buster, or the Go Home Driver in a WWE ring. Tossing in a release belly-to-belly for good measure was nice as well.
> 
> Can't wait to see them go at it again in the future :mark: :banderas



I second this post. :clap

Invariably, this show is better than RAW. Can you imagine the CBA being better than the NBA or the minors in baseball surpassing MLB? I'm not complaining though. NXT is must watch rv right now! :mark:


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I second this post. :clap
> 
> Invariably, this show is better than RAW. Can you imagine the CBA being better than the NBA *or the minors in baseball surpassing MLB*? I'm not complaining though. NXT is must watch rv right now! :mark:


Now that has been known to happen from time to time, if your someone like me who loves PROSPECTZ :, but I couldn't agree more lol.

I may watch Mania after it airs on watchwrestling.ch, since I won't give them my money for that crap, but it's pretty much guaranteed to blow with the likely results that will occur. I have a sneaking suspicion that Sheamus will return and win the IC Title rendering the losses Bryan has had = full burial, instead of potential Ziggler/Bryan IC Title feud advancement.


----------



## dan the marino

Another great episode. Enzo and Cass are amazing, Sasha/Bliss had a decent match, and the main event I thought was good. I kind of expected a little bit more from those two but it was still really good. Was kind of hoping the ending would be Kevin faking a leg injury as a callback to that match he scouted a few weeks back where he called Finn out on a weakness but KO showing off his viciousness was good too.



Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I like this idea too. NXT is really good at storytelling, so it would be great if they had Owens convince Balor that he needs the Demon to stand a chance of winning, which leads to a live special match.
> 
> 
> What the heck, Owens is ratchet chants :drake1? I'm convinced those white people have no idea what that means.*


If I remember right, Owens kind of mocked him backstage about the face paint and Balor said something about not needing it so I am taking it as Finn just underestimating Owens in their first match.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Dug the main event. Only thing I was a bit iffy on was the finish. Didn't feel like Balor's finisher affected Owen's that match. Not only was he able to get to his feet pretty quick, he had the strength to pop-up powerbomb Balor as soon as he got there. Would've liked a bit more of him being flat out while Balor sold the leg injury.


----------



## Roach13

It was a good episode thanks to Owens vs Finn


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Now that has been known to happen from time to time, if your someone like me who loves PROSPECTZ :, but I couldn't agree more lol.
> 
> I may watch Mania after it airs on watchwrestling.ch, since I won't give them my money for that crap, but it's pretty much guaranteed to blow with the likely results that will occur. I have a sneaking suspicion that Sheamus will return and win the IC Title rendering the losses Bryan has had = full burial, instead of potential Ziggler/Bryan IC Title feud advancement.


I will watch it, but only to have a clue when people are talking about it. As soon as Walking Dead starts, I will miss it for the duration. Will find a copy to see the rest after dead is over.


----------



## SAMCRO

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Dug the main event. Only thing I was a bit iffy on was the finish. Didn't feel like Balor's finisher affected Owen's that match. Not only was he able to get to his feet pretty quick, he had the strength to pop-up powerbomb Balor as soon as he got there. Would've liked a bit more of him being flat out while Balor sold the leg injury.


Well you can sorta make sense of it cause Balor hurt his knee therefore couldn't get enough of the impact in the move like he normally does.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I will watch it, but only to have a clue when people are talking about it. As soon as Walking Dead starts, I will miss it for the duration. Will find a copy to see the rest after dead is over.


Well the good thing is, the IC Title match is almost certainly going to be finished by the end of hour 1, and hell it may lead off the show. If I feel like it, maybe I'll stream hour 1, but like you said, Walking Dead easily takes preference for me.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tommy-V said:


> Heel Emma :mark:


Damn Emma just seems so much hotter as a heel


----------



## T0M

Even though the crowd were exhausted, Balor and Owens did a great job of keeping them going right up until the end. But two matches on a weekly show is quite poor so they need to do a better job of planning what they will air. I'll let them off this time.

I'm a little bit confused about Sami Zayn and his booking. Won the NXT title in December and didn't see him for several weeks. Comes back, loses to Owens and he's now been off all programming for how long? A month? I'm starting to feel he's losing momentum. Same with Neville as well, actually. He's basically done very little since losing the title in December.

Thoughts?


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i loved Enzo's line at the end there in his promo "He spent his championship bonus on this? He must've gotten a light envelope, they try giving me this when we win the titles theres gonna be a problem".


----------



## DGenerationMC

- Nice show but the crowd seemed off tonight

- That had to be the damnedest slap I've ever seen. Holy poop.

- Devin changed dresses in-between backstage interviews I see

- DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE

- Great to see the main event get the time it did and both guys put forth an awesome effort

- I've always loved how Owens interacts with the audience, reminds me a comedian handling hecklers (Patrice O'Neal RIP)

-







Nice callback to PWG


----------



## Bullydully

The main event was tremendous. Absolutely loved it.


----------



## The Bloodline

Sad there was only 2 matches but the mainevent got plenty of time and delivered. Loved the damaged knee angle throughout the match. Showing how ruthless/smart Owens is by consistently attacking it and having it play a role in the finish. Told a nice story and had me really rooting for Finn to overcome by the end of it. Owens is a great heel during his matches, which is exactly what I want to see. He gets his character across whenever he's on screen.

i really like the montage videos of Finn and Owens, it got me hype for the main event. WWE need to take advantage of the excellent videos they put together.They should use them on the main roster to get storylines/wrestlers across better.


----------



## SAMCRO

When was the last time we had a main event on Raw that even came close to being better than Balor vs Owens? Better yet whens the last time we had a main event even half way worth a fuck on Raw? Seems like we just get shitty 6 man tags every fucking week on there. WWE does nothing to make you excited and pumped to see the main event on Raw, nothing. 

Why not have a wwe title match on there once in a while? FFS do something to make the show feel exciting.

Vince take notes from NXT you old outta touch senile motherfucker thats how you run a show.


----------



## Kabraxal

I loved the fact they used the time between the matches to still build other stories. That is fundamental wrestling booking/writing at its best.


----------



## Morrison17

Alexa doing Code Red gif plz


----------



## Beer

My only criticism, like others, was that Owens should have sold the coup de grace more at the end, to give you that proper sense that Finn could've won but thanks to Owens' knee offence earlier he just couldn't get the cover.

These guys really need to teach the main roster about how to create an effective face/heel dynamic. I don't want to be fed the post match beat down or deliberate DQ every time to remind me who the faces and heels are.


----------



## Louaja89

DGenerationMC said:


> - Nice show but the crowd seemed off tonight
> 
> - That had to be the damnedest slap I've ever seen. Holy poop.
> 
> - Devin changed dresses in-between backstage interviews I see
> 
> - DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE DRAKE
> 
> - Great to see the main event get the time it did and both guys put forth an awesome effort
> 
> - I've always loved how Owens interacts with the audience, reminds me a comedian handling hecklers (Patrice O'Neal RIP)
> 
> -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice callback to PWG


Poor Adam. :crying::crying:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's time for the weekly summary!

Sasha vs. Alexa: Alexa is still rough around the edges and making obvious mistakes in setting up moves, but she executes them so well. She needs to learn fluidity and how to better improve her transitions so they flow naturally. She also needs more impact moves to go with her arsenal of pins, or her offense will look weak. The athleticism she demonstrates is quite amazing and they need to give her more moves that compliment this. The Sunset Flip Bomb is still awesome. I like how Sasha used the Bank Statement :cole OUTTA NOWHERE instead of setting it up with the Backstabber. It's great for unpredictability. If she starts reversing out of everything with it like Benoit, I'm going to go ahead and christen her as the greatest Diva of all time. 

Emma and Bayley Segment:







:wow

Did not expect that at all. I like how Emma once again showed up to literally slap some sense into Bayley and let her know that if she continues down this road, she will end up as another failed gimmick, just like herself. 2 weeks of heel Emma is already way more interesting than the last year of her career.

The Realest Guys and Blake and Murphy Segment: Carmella's heel turn is becoming more obvious as the weeks progress. Now they have Blake and Murphy giving her jewelry, and her pointing out that Enzo and Cass don't buy her jewelry. I like the angle a lot. This is a great way to get Carmella away from Enzo and Cass and establish herself as a heel, because the Divas desperately need it, and she's messing up their chemistry by getting booed everytime she comes out.

Tyler Breeze and HideOUS Itami Segment: :lel Loved the new nickname Breeze gave him. They have a 2/3 falls match scheduled for next week, and Breeze has to go over here. Itami is just not working and I'll be damned if they sacrifice Breeze who's been doing an excellent job IN NXT for the last year for someone living off past glory on the indies. Repackage him or something, just get him away from Breeze, because he doesn't deserve to lose to Itami.


Kevin Owens vs. Finn Balor: Great match because of the storytelling, which is far superior to a technical wrestlingfest in my opinion. Owens hitting those running Sentons on the leg and having it affect the finish was great. They had an excuse for the double stomp not being as impactful, Balor's loss was protected, and Owens came out looking like a strong monster heel. The ending made the match for me. I loved it


Overall show gets a 10/10. All of my favorites appeared yet again, storylines were progressed, they had 3 consecutive awesome backstage segments, and the main event was great.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> :wow



:clap Love that gif! (Y)


----------



## Obfuscation

Steen vs Devitt ruled. Very pleased it was time tested & worked incredibly well under a given "NXT format" where limitations were met b/c that's the law of the land, yet both got to cut loose enough & sell the story all the same. Steen has really delivered since joining the roster. All the exposure he's been given certainly helps, but he's running w/it.


----------



## The Tempest

Yay, it's time for some NXT love.

The Women's Championship match was ok, Sasha with that Bank Statement from OUTTA NOWHERE :cole was :banderas
What bothers me is that how Alexa still has problems in setting up some moves, but hopefully she'll get better and better, and overall her performance was good.

The backstage segment between Emma and Bayley was excellent, that's how you slap some senses into someone :lol

Owens vs. Balor was superb roud I liked every single second of it. That Irish Whip Owens did was freaking brutal.

NXT continues to be the best WWE show right now. Yeah exactly, *WWE* show, how can NXT and RAW/SmackDown live under the same roof?


----------



## Alright_Mate

Apart from too many Wrestlemania ads, this week's NXT was brilliant. 

Think the Banks v Bliss match was to see where Bliss is at, thought she came across well this week all progress in the right direction, some moves need more snap to them but loved that sunset flip bomb. Could watch Sasha put opponents in submissions all day long, too good. 

Some nice segments this week also, Breeze is pure gold, Enzo & Cass delivering another comical segment to perfection. Meanwhile Emma & Bayley...that slap DAMN. Looking forward to their potential match up.

Owens v Balor certainly didn't disappoint, Owens is a serious badass. He really is the perfect heel, looks to wear opponents down then turns the screw, wears them down then turns the screw, that move off the top rope had me jumping out my chair. Balor was brilliant as well, but I seriously love Kevin Owens the guys too good.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Great Show









Savvy Sasha









Dem vicious corner knees :trips5









Balor with that Super Saiyan electric aura









Owens selling that lariat like a boss



Really think Balor should adopt the Coup de Grace to the back of the head as his finisher since the vast majority of his moveset revolves around working the head and neck plus its a much more impressive visual in my opinion.


----------



## KidCharlamagne

Am I really the only person who thought banks/bliss was flat out bad?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Tremendous 2 match show.

Thought Bliss / Banks was easily Bliss's best match to date. Bliss is actually a big Lucha fan and you see that in some of her work but with that type of moveset the crispness will come with repetition and that's really what she needs and high level matches like these on a consistent basis will help no end. Loved that babyface fire there at the end from her. Banks just gets it, the nuances in her heel work are tremendous. For me she's one of the best in ring heels, men or women in the entire company. Match wasn't anywhere near the level of some previous NXT women's title matches but I still enjoyed it.

Thought all the segments between both matches did a good job of furthering all the storylines. That slap from Emma was Steph levels of hard, holy feck, loved the natural progression of the Bayley / Emma interactions. 

Totally agree with the realest guy in the room, how measly was B&M's championship bonus for that trinket. Curious to see where Carmella ends up, she has tons of potential as an active wrestler but I wouldn't be surprised if she ends up B&M's valet and mouthpiece as well.

Breeze is awesome, and gorgeous  Can't wait for next week's match. He and Itami have some great chemistry so it should be good.

Balor / Owens :mark: :mark:. It delivered big time. Some fantastic story telling throughout. You know you're awesome when you can make a series of headlocks get a pop, yeah Owens is the man. Balor's selling of the leg injury was immense, he kept it consistent and the finish was great. Didn't mind how Owens sold that Coup de grace at all, it played into the fact that Balor was hurt and couldn't deliver the move with it's normal force to keep Owens down, made perfect sense.


----------



## Certified G

Legit BOSS said:


> @Certified G *Ok, I like Emma as a heel. She actually shows personality. I'll cut you some slack...for now :side:*


That's my boy. :rock



>


Emma nodding in agreement "Uhu, yeah, agreed" followed by a perfect slap. :banderas Hope she slapped some sense into Bailey. Pretty excited to see where this new heel Emma goes, should be fun.

Quick thoughts on the NXT matches:

*Sasha Banks/Alexa Bliss* - Good

*Kevin Owens/Finn Balor* - Great


----------



## Becky

Just getting round to watching this week's show now...did Sasha just slap Alexa in the vagina when she went for a roll up? Seemed a bit harsh.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

I didn't see the bliss/banks match.

But as for the main event? best nxt match since zayn/neville 2. I think it was the first time anyone has ever cheered a chin lock. And with the fact that Owens has been working with a knee injury since before he debuted, I think his reign is going to get even better. 4.5 stars.


----------



## Genking48

"Me, you.....You, me"

Based Itami, THE line of that segment.


----------



## THANOS

Jerichoholic274 said:


> I didn't see the bliss/banks match.
> 
> But as for the main event? best nxt match since zayn/neville 2. I think it was the first time anyone has ever cheered a chin lock. And with the fact that Owens has been working with a knee injury since before he debuted, I think his reign is going to get even better. 4.5 stars.


Yeah Owens even said in his interview yesterday, that he's had his knee injury for a few years now which stopped him from working his old style a bit, but now that it's fixed, get ready to be blown away.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I never thought Owens was actually holding back or restricted, that it was more him learning with age and evolving his style, I think that's a testament to how professional and good he is that it never came off like he was. Owens unleashed after the knee surgery sounds pretty damn awesome :mark:


----------



## DG89

T0M said:


> Even though the crowd were exhausted, Balor and Owens did a great job of keeping them going right up until the end. But two matches on a weekly show is quite poor so they need to do a better job of planning what they will air. I'll let them off this time.
> 
> I'm a little bit confused about Sami Zayn and his booking. Won the NXT title in December and didn't see him for several weeks. Comes back, loses to Owens and he's now been off all programming for how long? A month? I'm starting to feel he's losing momentum. Same with Neville as well, actually. He's basically done very little since losing the title in December.
> 
> Thoughts?


It's fantastic booking for everyone involved, if zayn was losing momentum he wouldn't be mentioned on NXT. But he's brought up every single week, he's been off a month to sell the beatdown that Owens gave him, less physically but more mentally how that affected him. Plus they couldn't just abandon Zayn's storyline while Owens also had to feud with Balor and i'm guessing they didn't want to do a triple threat.

You have Owens have his time at the top, then you have Zayn return (and he will, quite soon now that balor/owens is over) and you build up to the rematch between the two which will most likely be at Takeover at the end of May. Zayn has to climb the mountain once again, which for an natural underdog like Zayn is the best way and they're doing it in a way which they wouldn't be able to on the main roster.


----------



## THANOS

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I never thought Owens was actually holding back or restricted, that it was more him learning with age and evolving his style, I think that's a testament to how professional and good he is that it never came off like he was. Owens unleashed after the knee surgery sounds pretty damn awesome :mark:


I know :banderas! I'm guessing it means he'll have more control of hiw lower body and be able to properly strengthen his lower frame now, so we may see moves return where he depends on lower body stability like the Steenalizer, sommersault leg drop, and maybe even the 450 splash :mark:.


----------



## Old School Icons

That Suplex spot by Owens was the best moment of the night, loved that.


----------



## THANOS

Old School Icons said:


> That Suplex spot by Owens was the best moment of the night, loved that.


Ah yes the Avalanche Fisherman Buster.


----------



## DGenerationMC

THANOS said:


> Ah yes the Avalanche Fisherman Buster.


Poor Adam


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

I'm so excited for the next episode! Here are some comments and thoughts of mine.

I am really interested to see where the Emma and Bayley storyline goes. Heel Emma is shaping up to be better than Face Emma. Hopefully this will add some edge to Bayley. 

I wonder who's gonna be next for a Women's title shot since Alexa Bliss lost.

What's gonna happen to a Finn now that he lost? Will he try again and this time bring the demon and try again with Owen? Even though I was kind of upset that Balor lost, I can understand it story wise. 

God this show is so good!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Legit wanted Balor to win... due to storylines and thinking what would be best to progress storylines etc. I usually take what's happening at face value, and just watch and enjoy a match. But I wanted Balor to win, even with Sami waiting in the wings etc... 

Pissed he didn't.. damn you Owens!

Edit: As soon as Balor had the leg injury, it created an excuse for Balor to lose, so I knew then that Owens would retain, but still was invested in maybe hopefully Balor would pull it out...


----------



## papercuts_hurt

I really liked that main event. Kevin Owens is just so, so good. I really think he is gonna be huge in the future if they let him keep doing what he's doing. The knock on him is that he's fat but you see how he can move, all that added weight just makes him seem more dangerous in my opinion. Balor is fantastic too of course. The match took a little long to get going but I thought it really clicked towards the end, basically everything from Balor's tope con hilo onward was excellent.

The women's title match was well done too. Alexa is not on the level of the top 3 (or even 4) NXT girls but she is not bad at all and you can see lots of potential. I think given a year or two she could be part of matches at the level of quality Charlotte/Bayley/Sasha have been pumping out. 

I wish we got more than 2 matches but there was a lot of good backstage stuff. Random observations on all that:

-So excited for Itami/Breeze 2/3 falls! Been too long since we've had one of those.
-Owens is an amazing promo. Balor is above average but could use a little improvement, especially in terms of solidifying a truly interesting character for himself (as KO has)
-Enzo is on another level with the mic work though
-Carmella is ratchet
-Out of Blake and Murphy which one is asking her out? Are they just straight up proposing a 3-way?
-Curious how Dana Brooke will be
-Give me my Bayley/Emma match sooner rather than later


----------



## JamJamGigolo

That match was so good. Might have been better than the one where Zayn lost the belt, except I guess that one had a better story so it wins. But just for in ring work, that was the coolest thing I've seen all year so far. Going to be tough for any match at wrestlemania to top those two.


----------



## Fighter Daron

T0M said:


> I'm a little bit confused about Sami Zayn and his booking. Won the NXT title in December and didn't see him for several weeks. Comes back, loses to Owens and he's now been off all programming for how long? A month? I'm starting to feel he's losing momentum. Same with Neville as well, actually. He's basically done very little since losing the title in December.
> 
> Thoughts?


I think Neville won't ever appear on NXT again and they will call him up on the main roster. As for Zayn, they're selling the tremendous beating and betrayal he suffered at NXT Rival, sure as hell he will return to have another match with Owens, don't sleep on him.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Lariatoh! said:


> Legit wanted Balor to win... due to storylines and thinking what would be best to progress storylines etc. I usually take what's happening at face value, and just watch and enjoy a match. But I wanted Balor to win, even with Sami waiting in the wings etc...
> 
> Pissed he didn't.. damn you Owens!
> 
> Edit: As soon as Balor had the leg injury, it created an excuse for Balor to lose, so I knew then that Owens would retain, but still was invested in maybe hopefully Balor would pull it out...


Am expecting Balor to move up to Mania roster he's 33 and he doesn't need to learn anything him selling his leg the whole match was Magic 

I also expect Balor to win Battle Royal at Mania (Eliminating Sheamus last) then going into Feud with him 

Also just think of Balor on raw night after Mania Crowd would lose it's shit!


----------



## Geeee

This show always gets me pumped up, even with the Wrestlemania ads.


New Team Thick theme song:


----------



## DGenerationMC

From wrestlinginc.com: 



> Hideo Itami won the WWE NXT Tournament at WrestleMania 31 Axxess tonight to earn a spot in the Andre the Giant Memorial Battle Royal, which has been moved from the main card to the Kickoff Pre-show. Finn Balor defeated Tyler Breeze in the first round while Itami defeated Adrian Neville, who was rumored to win the tournament. The finals came down to Balor and Itami with Itami getting the win.


----------



## THANOS

DGenerationMC said:


> From wrestlinginc.com:
> 
> 
> 
> Very surprised Balor won and not Neville.


Holy shit, well I wonder if he debuts with the paint and entrance?


----------



## Wynter

wait, this says Itami won??

http://instagram.com/p/0t3sEnwqn6/?tagged=wrestlemania


----------



## DGenerationMC

Wynter said:


> wait, this says Itami won??
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/0t3sEnwqn6/?tagged=wrestlemania


Woops.

Fuck the Internet.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Then....Who won?


----------



## Phaedra

Even the original article posted says that Itami beat Balor in the finals, therefore Itami won not Balor. Why they started with 'Balor won' is anyones guess.


----------



## Phaedra

Is NXT special on tonight?


----------



## Wynter




----------



## obby

Skimmed through this episode as I basically knew the result of both matches.

Bayley's gimmick almost makes me feel bad for criticizing her side, but she is just a shockingly bad actor. Needs improvement STAT.

Itami showing some flashes of the badass he was for two months before they went nowhere with him starting with R Evolution. Hopefully the next step is getting rid of that ridiculous outfit.


----------



## x78

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581691185762344960


----------



## Natecore

Well that crowd seems to be having a good time, dontyathink? Hopefully we get to see the show.


----------



## x78

Looks like Crowe has improved his look slightly.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Wynter said:


>


*
:wow ChibiWrestlers is ALWAYS ahead of the times:







*


----------



## Frico

A "Corbin Reigns!" chant for Baron during his match with Rhyno.
A "THIS IS WRESTLING!" chant for Sasha vs Charlotte.
A "BETTER THAN MANIA!" and "BalorMania!" chant for Neville vs Balor.

...

All while Vince is there watching the show. :trips8


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Enjoyed this show a lot

I've never enjoyed Womens wrestling as much as I'm enjoyed the NXT Womens division at the moment.

I liked the Itami interview bit with Breeze. Booking Itami is simple make him a badass and he will get over with the crowd. Lose the rob and just make him a serious ass kicker

Main event was great. Owens is on a roll and Balor is showing how fantastic he is. Looking forward to the next chapter of Zayn/Owens and what Balor does next


----------



## Geeee

x78 said:


> Looks like Crowe has improved his look slightly.


Still orange though...


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Does Crowe still have that "shitstain" on his butt?
That needs to go.


----------



## DOPA

So I caught up with the last few weeks of NXT. I'll give my thoughts on what is happening lately with the women's, tag team and singles scene:

*Tag Team*

* *Enzo and Cass* are just nailing everything out of the park right now with their characters and gimmick. They are by far the most over team in NXT and are so over in general. They have fans hanging on every word they say. Just amazing. If these guys don't succeed on the main roster then WWE have a serious problem because these guys are so charismatic and entertaining. *Carmella* doesn't fit with the group at all to be honest and comes across as a heel. I hope they will pull the trigger and turn her to side with Blake and Murphy.

* Speaking of which, *Blake and Murphy* really to me are missing something...whether it be a gimmick or something to really connect with the audience because they aren't doing it right now. They aren't a bad team, they have good chemistry in the ring together but very generic right now. They need to find that extra something to really hit the next level and hopefully they are able to. Carmella could be the thing they need.

* It is so obvious right now that *Kalisto* is being held back from his true potential by being teamed with *Sin Cara*. I've been a fan of his since he was Samuray Del Sol in the indys and this guy is honestly one of the most exciting natural athletes I've ever seen. The things this guy can do in the ring are unbelievable yet being stuck with the failed project known as Sin Cara is really not helping him get over. It's like being stuck with the black sheep in WWE. Break the team up, get rid of the Sin Cara character and let him fly solo. I guarantee in a few months he'll be in a much better place.

*Women*

* The last few episodes have been centered around the absolutely gorgeous *Alexa Bliss.* I like her but let's be real here: she's green as goose shit and is still in the process of learning how to work. It's obvious because of the mistakes that she is making in the ring that Sasha is having to cover for. Having said that she has a lot of potential, she is very athletic and she can sell well which is important. But she has a lot of work to do to really get there, she still has to find herself and her character and learn to how to work. As far as I know she's been wrestling less than a year so where she is at now is fine but I hope WWE realizes she needs a lot more time. She has a great look which the WWE wants and likes so she has that in her favour.

* *Carmella *as I said, is better off as a full fledged heel. Her character and her voice screams heel. Hopefully the turn is done in the tag team title match.

* *Dana Brookes*...I think I got the name right, interesting vignettes. Seems like a real bodybuilder type and athletic at least. Anyone who can do a no handed cartwheel has my interest but from a personal perspective she needs to chill with the fake tan orange look. Does nothing for me. But yeah, they are promoting her as a big deal so clearly they see something in her. Probably the look but we'll see how she does when she debuts.

* Looking forward to the *Emma/Bayley* feud. Really enjoying Emma's heel work at the moment and her character is developing nicely. I really want to see Bayley with that NXT women's title though so it's slightly disappointing we're getting this instead. Still, am looking forward to seeing what will happen.

* *Sasha Banks* unquestionably is the best diva in the WWE right now. Not just NXT, WWE. There I said it. She has been on a incredible roll as of late. Super over, great matches and we all know about her great character and her promo skills. I think it's a matter of time before she gets called up so I'm going to enjoy as much as I can her being in NXT because we all know how the main roster writers treats it's divas...

*Singles*

* *Hideo Itami* still seems to be in the process of really adapting to WWE and finding that next level. I'm still a fan but I'm worried about whether he's going to get over with the more casual fanbase. He is great in the ring obviously but he hasn't really developed a character that says to me he'll get over with all the WWE fanbase and he is lacking in promo ability due to the language barrier. He still needs more time in NXT I feel.

* On the other hand, *Tyler Breeze* is still doing exceptionally well and needs to be called up this year in my opinion. He's spent so much time at NXT now and I feel he deserves a shot. The gimmick obviously is working well, he's gotten better at his promos and has stood out in this feud with Itami. One of my favourites.

* *Alex Riley* has cut some fantastic promos as of late and is hugely hugely believable. It's really opened my eyes to the potential he has. Great talker and really sold his mini feud with Owens so well. In the ring compared to that he is lacking but he isn't bad. I honestly wouldn't mind him getting another chance full time at NXT or even on the main roster.

* If there is one thing missing with *Finn Balor*, it's his promos. Not that he is a bad talker, he's pretty average but Riley to be honest made him look bad in that exchange they had before Owens destroyed Riley. And this is coming from a huge Balor fan. Balor has everything else: the look, the gimmick/character, the in ring of course. The only thing that is lacking is promos. If he improves on that, then he is the full package. And he is super over at the moment of course so it's not like it's holding him back. He'd just have everything covered if he improved in that area.

* *Kevin Owens* honestly might be the best booked guy on NXT I've ever seen. Guy comes in, wins the title in 2 months and is on a war path. He is being booked like a monster heel and he is delivering at all turns. It still amazes me how effortless and believable his promo style is. It's eerily calm yet every word has meaning. I love how he brought in some of his character from the Indys to the WWE with his trash talking during the matches he's in. His gimmick/character is one of the best in NXT. Guy has done nothing but deliver since coming in.


Those are my thoughts from the last few weeks.


----------



## Srdjan99

You know what's the best part about Kevin Owens booking? That he can defeat guys like Balor, without hurting their credibility. He has been built up as this unstoppable man, that the simple fact that Finn managed to dominate him for a few minutes was pretty huge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> :wow ChibiWrestlers is ALWAYS ahead of the times:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *




Chibi Wrestlers! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> Chibi Wrestlers! :mark:


*He was so happy to see this:*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581864965142929408


----------



## The_Great_One21

Hated the complete no selling at the end of the Balor/Owens match.

Balor was hurt as fuck, Owens had been destroying his leg, even doing a cannon ball on it. He then misses one cannonball and Balor just jumps up runs to the top rope easy as you like showing no effects of it until after he hits his double foot stomp. Pissed me off. He should be struggling to get up on his feet never mind the top rope. Then Owens compounds it by basically getting up right after the foot stomp. He wasn't out of it at all, right away he was stirring and getting back up on his feet. Pissed me off.


----------



## wowjames

The_Great_One21 said:


> Hated the complete no selling at the end of the Balor/Owens match.
> 
> Balor was hurt as fuck, Owens had been destroying his leg, even doing a cannon ball on it. He then misses one cannonball and Balor just jumps up runs to the top rope easy as you like showing no effects of it until after he hits his double foot stomp. Pissed me off. He should be struggling to get up on his feet never mind the top rope. Then Owens compounds it by basically getting up right after the foot stomp. He wasn't out of it at all, right away he was stirring and getting back up on his feet. Pissed me off.


New to WWE style or something? That's how babyfaces make their comeback the last several decades.


----------



## Mr. Socko

The no sell from Owens was to highlight how the leg damage had weakened the foot stomp though.


----------



## DoubtGin

Rhyno starts the show. Hope he's a regular character now.


----------



## Cleavage

really looking forward to the 2/3 falls match

Sami is back :homer


----------



## Vixxxenn

simple promo by zayn can't wait for the rematch


----------



## Cleavage

Emma giving dat no fucks given entrance


----------



## Phaedra

I don't know what to think about that match I just saw. The jury's out.


----------



## RLStern

*Emma is boring, her gimmick is her dance, what else is there to her?*


----------



## Vixxxenn

emma needs a gimmick change like yesterday...


----------



## Vixxxenn

need some new tag teams in NXT with the lucha dragons being promoted to the main roster when are the mechanics and shoot nation debuting?


----------



## Cleavage

Enzo and Big Cass need to take the belts asap


----------



## RLStern

*Hideo vs Breeze isn't grabbing my attention, missed the first fall.

Edit: Just missed the 2nd fall as well, match still not grabbing my attention.*


----------



## Cleavage

wonder if Hideo will bust out the GTS for the 3rd fall


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cleavage said:


> wonder if Hideo will bust out the GTS for the 3rd fall


:mark:


----------



## chargebeam

RLStern said:


> *Hideo vs Breeze isn't grabbing my attention, missed the first fall.
> 
> Edit: Just missed the 2nd fall as well, match still not grabbing my attention.*


Pretty weak episode so far.


----------



## RLStern

*2 out of 3 falls match was meh.*


----------



## Cleavage

SWERVE!


----------



## Vixxxenn

not a bad match just not as good as balor v owens...still a good match tho


----------



## Phaedra

Oh well, it's like anything else, hit and miss. They hit more time than they miss and I did enjoy the main event it's just ... well i'm not really into Breeze, nobody burn me for that lol. It's not that he isn't excellent it's just, i can't get into him lol (vanity is a pet hate and even though he's playing a character his heeling just gives me the sick feeling rather than laughing, lol. Actually the promo for Dana Brooke (her name aye? the body builder full of herself one) made me a little bit sick in my mouth too. I already dislike the lassie, she is deffo a heel lol). 

Is Becky Lynch still a heel? I mean who are the faces of the women's division? Bayley and Bliss? oh and Blue Pants but seriously, even though I want Emma to turn heel, if she turns heel they need faces, fast.


----------



## ZEROVampire

2 out of 3 falls Match: Hideo Itami vs Tyler Breeze **1/2-**3/4 Very disappointed


----------



## Necramonium

A very lackluster episode, and no Team SAWFT is a big downer, it would have been great if they came out to make the tag teams champs lose while standing on the ramp or something.

And why is Tye Dillinger still employed? This dude has been in developmental since 2006! This was the dude that was Stan when HBK hit him with Sweet Chin Music.


----------



## wildpegasus

Excellent match between Itami and Breeze. 

Really smart wrestling.


----------



## december_blue

Necramonium said:


> A very lackluster episode, and no Team SAWFT is a big downer, it would have been great if they came out to make the tag teams champs lose while standing on the ramp or something.
> 
> And why is Tye Dillinger still employed? This dude has been in developmental since 2006! This was the dude that was Stan when HBK hit him with Sweet Chin Music.


2006 to 2009 and then he was re-hired in 2013. He's got something. Hopefully they can figure out a solid direction for him.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on this week's show. 

- Loved Sami Zayn's promo at the start. Can't wait to see Owens/Zayn II. We didn't need an immediate reaction from Owens and it was nice just let the moment speak for itself. 

- RHYNO GORES A BITCH!!! YEEEAH! Love that. Rhyno is coming for the NXT Title and runs down all the top contenders and the champion. Rhyno is a veteran that brings energy and is fun to watch, so I'd be open to Zayn, Balor, & Owens facing the guy for sure. 

- They seem to be putting a lot into Dana Brooke. I hope it pays off. 

- Loved seeing Owens' post match comments from last week. 

- Bayley Vs. Emma = I felt like it was too soon to do this match and they probably could have built it up a little bit more. Also, if Emma hates being the nice fun girl to make the fans happy now, then why is she still doing the dance? It felt like she wasn't embracing the character development and this match just felt awkward because of it. 

- Becky Lynch has a decent promo! N-Becks-T? I can dig it. 

- Lucha Dragons Vs. Blake & Murphy = I feel like I've seen this match like 5 or 6 times already. Oh well...the match was OK I guess. 

- Rhyno confronts Sami Zayn...ooooooopoooooooh! Yeah, I'm down with that. 

- Solomon Crowe had a cool vignette! I hope he really shines once he gets a feud. 

- Tye Dillenger Vs. Jason Jordan = They called this a grudge match, but I forgot about the split up. Blah match. 

- I liked the video package for Itami Vs. Breeze. Nice piece of production there. As for the match, it was good, but it didn't really get enough time to take advantage of the 2 out of 3 falls. The first two falls went too quickly (thought the way Breeze stole the second fall was awesome). I wish they had given them like half an hour's worth and considering how pointless most of the matches on this episode were, they could have easily dropped those and given them more time. 

That said, things picked up in the third fall and it became a really good match. We even got a good hulk up moment from Hideo, and the finish was especially well constructed. 

Overall, I wasn't feeling most of the matches this week. The main event was good and the Rhyno squash was fun, but that was about it. The rest were awkward, clunky, and uninteresting unfortunately. However, we did get a fair amount of good promos, so that's good.


----------



## 2Pieced

Was a pretty boring show in general, i have seen Breeze vs Itami more than enough lately.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Mediocre week, Rhyno & Becky Lynch promos were more interesting than some matches tbh. 

Bayley v Emma seemed pointless due to the way the match went, Emma should of slapped Bayley at the end of the match and turned psycho.

We have seen Blake & Murphy v Lucha Dragons numerous times, another pointless match in all fairness, Tag division is bare thin right now. 

Jordan v Dillinger they need to develop somehow, due to a few weeks ago this match up was far from pointless, but viewers & audience probably had different views. Jordan looked good but needs to make himself interesting. 

Breeze v Itami got good after the second fall, first two falls were done too quick. Same old Itami though in terms of kicks, kicks & more kicks. Breeze is much better in the ring right now & I'm glad he won, he has more about him & is better technically right now.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Solid but not spectacular show. Enjoyed the Breeze/Itami match and Becky's suprisingly good promo. Hopefully Itami and Breeze move on to new things as whilst there good together it's getting to Kofi/Ziggler levels with the constant matches. Any word on when's the next takeover special?


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Thoughts this week B-hatches.

Zayn's promo work is really, really damn good. He's just so natural and likeable.

Rhyno fucking up whatever the other guy's name was was great. Guy has more intensity than anybody in NXT.

Emma/Bayley could have been good, but wasn't. They worked to slowly for most of a five minute match. Emma's heel turn is doing well. She's more entertaining than some diva's. Charlotte, bellas etc.

Becky's promo was actually rather good. N-BECKS-T was cool. There were some nonsensical lines though. Girl's fucking gorgeous.

THICK/Dragons was a basic match. I think THICK's problem is that they aren't really a tag team apart from one move. They need to spread it out and add some new shit.

As for the main event, those guys looked tired. I think they both had multiple segments that day, so it's understandable. First fall went too fast, so did second, but the final fall was damn good with a great finish. Hideo is so talented. I really hope wwe treats him right on the main roster. Japanese IC champion could bring big bucks when they tour over there.

Overall? 5/10. Main event and becky and sami made it. Everything else was passable but forgettable.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Very disappointed Zayn's re-debut wasn't him coming out to confront Owens, or attack Owens. Zayn has come off like a geek a coward. He's the hunter now not the hunted, coming out when Owens seemingly wasn't there after all this time was sawft. 

For me a poor booking decision that has hurt Zayn's character. How many more years will this guy in the developmental brand? Probably forever.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Did I misinterpret or are we actually gonna get to see the live show from San Jose next week? The one where Itami did the GTS.


----------



## BehindYou

Alright_Mate said:


> We have seen Blake & Murphy v Lucha Dragons numerous times, another pointless match in all fairness, Tag division is bare thin right now.


 So true, Blake and Murphy sorely need to develop personalities.

Obviously there not yet ready for Shoot Nation but I would definitely have the Mechanics on TV to atleast mix the matches up a bit, for me there solid in all areas whilst B&M and Team SAWFT are currently very one dimensional.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

For some reason I really loved Emma this week. This whole mocking herself and CBA attitude was great.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Didn't care about much on this show, so I'll just talk about what I liked.

Sami Zayn's return promo: It's always good to see Zayn cut passionate promos. I thought he was going to roll over and take it like a bitch from Owens, but he's determined to fight to get his title back. I would have been okay with him being written off the show, but Triple H seems keen on keeping him around as the face of NXT.

Rhyno's Promo: Didn't see the purpose in the squash since Rhyno is an established veteran, but I liked how he put the NXT title scene on notice. I guess they just wanted to satiate the fans' craving for a Gore.

Emma vs. Bayley: Didn't like the match because it felt slow and uneventful, but I liked the story they told. Triple H and the writers clearly know that there is widespread doubt about Bayley's success on the main roster due to her gimmick, and I like that they're playing up this aggressive side that Bayley has been showing recently to show that she can be dynamic. It's also perfect that they're using Emma as the catalyst since she is the prime example for a failed silly gimmick.

Tyler Breeze vs. Hideo Itami: I skipped most of the match and went straight to the ending sequence. I can't stand watching Itami wrestle for long periods of time because he's boring and his watered down moveset is boring. The right man won here. He doesn't deserve to beat Breeze in his current state. They need to figure out a character for him and let him use his old moves.

Overall show gets a 5/10. Their ring work is good, but I have no interest in Blake and Murphy as characters. There's no reason to care about them. Didn't care about the Jordan and Dillinger feud either.*


----------



## Gretchen

Zayn keeping it short and sweet. I like it.


----------



## Chrome

It's strange but refreshing to see champions win non-title matches. Still don't care much for Blake and Murphy though. Hopefully Breeze's win means he gets the next shot at Owens. I kinda want to see that match, could be interesting.


----------



## Oxidamus

Alright_Mate said:


> We have seen Blake & Murphy v Lucha Dragons numerous times, another pointless match in all fairness, Tag division is bare thin right now.


No it isn't.



BehindYou said:


> So true, Blake and Murphy sorely need to develop personalities.


With barely any promo time (and getting overshadowed by the inevitably greater Enzo & Cass when they do) and little match time that's difficult to do.


----------



## Obfuscation

No top rope falcon arrow from KENTA. 2/10.


----------



## TripleG

Chrome said:


> It's strange but refreshing to see champions win non-title matches.


It is kind of sad that champions losing non-title matches became the rule instead of the exception. To me, when the champion ultimately loses the belt, it should feel like a big deal. If I see that champion losing 50 non-title matches in a row, then it just makes the act of beating them feel mundane, whether the belt is on the line or not. 

Look at Barrett. That dude lost almost every non-title match he had from the time he won the belt from Ziggler to the ladder match at Wrestlemania. In the end, did it feel satisfying or huge that he lost the title? I can see people being happy that Bryan won, but the champ that dropped it to him was kind of an afterthought. 

Having the champions lose constantly in non-title situations over and over again has become a cheap tool to establish contenders, when in reality, it just makes the champions look bad and makes the goal of the contenders feel less special. 

NXT has, for the most part, done very well with that as the champions rarely ever lose to the point that even if they do lose a non-title match, even that victory feels like a bit of a shock.


----------



## Alright_Mate

OXITRON said:


> No it isn't.


Do you think three main tag teams are enough though?

Lucha Dragons will fully move up soon, then your left with B&M, Enzo & Cass and Vaudevillians.

Other Tag Teams have hardly featured or yet to debut.


----------



## Oxidamus

Alright_Mate said:


> Do you think three main tag teams are enough though?
> 
> Lucha Dragons will fully move up soon, then your left with B&M, Enzo & Cass and Vaudevillians.
> 
> Other Tag Teams have hardly featured or yet to debut.


Well that's on them for not putting them up there... and splitting up tag teams that were already made... Looking at TD & JJ here. 

*The Mechanics* are GREAT, Dawson is a very good talent and Wilder has been mentioned as good by Edge IIRC.
*Shoot Nation* is of five guys and at least two of them are ready for a chance, so why not put them on the show?
There were a couple other teams that could do with being put on TV more often too, but I can't remember them off the top of my head.

Plus if Itami and Balor are sticking around for a while longer, they could actually team together for a short while and then have a little feud after losing so many matches or something.

Lots of choices.


But ultimately and honestly three tag teams is fine considering they only get like five minutes every fortnight regardless of who they are.


----------



## Chrome

Feel like I haven't seen the Vaudevillians in forever, hopefully they get a chance to do something soon.


----------



## obby

Fuck off with Dillinger losing. He's blatantly the better man out of the two.

Will be super disappointed if they do nothing with him from here on out. Which I'm sure they will.


----------



## obby

Disappointing result of the main event, too. Not a feud Hideo should have lost as the babyface.


----------



## Oxidamus

obby said:


> Disappointing result of the main event, too. Not a feud Hideo should have lost as the babyface.


B-but it doesn't matter. None of his losses matter until he uses the G2S... W-we just have to wait...

...


----------



## obby

I can't tell whether you agreed with me or not :side:


----------



## Oxidamus

obby said:


> I can't tell whether you agreed with me or not :side:


I do. And people will be fine with Itami suddenly coming back as a big force when he uses the G2S for some reasom. Stating "It makes him credible again".


----------



## obby

I'm glad.

I think Itami's initial run up to R-Evolution solidified the fact that he can indeed be a great cocky badass babyface, but I think they've not done anything with him since then and that's the reason he's been falling out of favour with people. It might not look like it, but he's essentially without a character at this point.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Hey Y'all, I'm trying to post more !

I thought this week's episode was okay. 

It was good to see Zayn back, even just for a promo

I assume Rhyno is going to put over Zayn, which is why they're reminding us he's a monster.

I'm loving the Bayley/Emma thing, Loved seeing Emma kayfabe half-ass her match, it furthers the story line and I am intrigued.

Tag match was okay, better than their Rival match, probably the last time we'll see Lucha Dragons in NXT. 

I thought Breeze/Itami was pretty good, but it definitely underachieved. I can see a final, big blow off between the two where Itami goes over with the GTS.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

obby said:


> Fuck off with Dillinger losing. He's blatantly the better man out of the two.
> 
> Will be super disappointed if they do nothing with him from here on out. Which I'm sure they will.


*Jordan has THE LOOK and THE MUSIC! You must respect that and Believe That :reigns.*


----------



## obby

Jordan has the worst look ever, dude. He looks like a chimp in a totally non racist way :lmao

And also no shit he has the (generic) music. He's the one they picked to succeed for some reason.


----------



## Vega Magnus

Jordan does have the "look." His music sucks though. Plus, he's eight years younger than Tye.


----------



## Oxidamus

What the hell is "the look"? If Roman Reigns has "the look", John Cena has "the look", and Jason Jordan also has "the look", yet they all look pretty different, what's the look? The implies it's just one look, but there are three here.

:kobe


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I'm not sure if this is a spoiler, it's probably not. Pretty much not a spoiler but just in case I ruin someone's episode with this I'll put it in Spoiler tags :



Spoiler: Jason Jordan's Music



If you check out the stream that Steph posted of the NXT live show at San Jose Jordan has new music, some pretty sweet urban beats man :trips9. I have been told I have shit taste in music so take that for what it's worth 



I like Dillinger and Jordan both :shrug, it wouldn't be fair to judge both men now considering how small a sample size we have. I've always been a mark for a really good athlete with a great amateur background though, so for now it's Jordan. But like I said it's a very small sample size so that could change easily.


----------



## Oxidamus

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> San Jose Jordan


We've found the "new looks" Juan Cena/Mr. America-esque gimmick. :brodgers


----------



## x78

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> I'm not sure if this is a spoiler, it's probably not. Pretty much not a spoiler but just in case I ruin someone's episode with this I'll put it in Spoiler tags :
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Jason Jordan's Music
> 
> 
> 
> If you check out the stream that Steph posted of the NXT live show at San Jose Jordan has new music, some pretty sweet urban beats man :trips9. I have been told I have shit taste in music so take that for what it's worth
> 
> 
> 
> I like Dillinger and Jordan both :shrug, it wouldn't be fair to judge both men now considering how small a sample size we have. I've always been a mark for a really good athlete with a great amateur background though, so for now it's Jordan. But like I said it's a very small sample size so that could change easily.


Pretty sure the theme he was using at the San Jose show was just his old theme from when he was a jobber.






In fact it sounded like the weird guitar theme that he came out to on NXT had been dubbed in during post-production, so I'm not sure what that was about. Jordan should really have been the one to keep the old tag-team theme, it's pretty badass.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

x78 said:


> Pretty sure the theme he was using at the San Jose show was just his old theme from when he was a jobber.


Yeah it's definitely this, I don't think I've ever heard his old jobber theme. tbf I barely remember him as a jobber before the Dillinger tag team :lol

The CFO$ have actually been really consistently good with some of the recent themes they've put out so he's probably better off getting a completely new one.


----------



## Mr. Socko

He's probably going to get the Shoot Nation theme though when they debut anyways so no point worrying about his current theme.


----------



## LaMelo

I can't wait to see Rhyno vs. Owens.


----------



## DoubtGin

So we get another Axxess episode today. Makes sense as they were one show short before the next tapings.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I need my dose of Becky Lynch! :lenny


----------



## Cleavage

hoping Enzo and Big Cass are on the show tonight.


----------



## chargebeam

Tonight's episode is 58 minutes long! :cheer


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Leon Knuckles said:


> I need my dose of Becky Lynch! :lenny


DANK SQUUUUUUAD


----------



## Cleavage

tonight's matches look awesome on paper, can't wait


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ratman said:


> DANK SQUUUUUUAD


#DankSquad4Lyfe #TheHounds #2SweetMe


----------



## TripleG

It is cool to see this footage, but it is harder to get sucked in when I already know who wins.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I hope this show has promos.

DANK SQUAD PROMOS ARE THE BEST.


----------



## chargebeam

Great match so far!


----------



## TripleG

Why didn't they air this live special during Wrestlemania week? I would have watched the fuck out of it!


----------



## chargebeam

TripleG said:


> Why didn't they air this live special during Wrestlemania week? I would have watched the fuck out of it!


'Cause it HAPPENED during Wrestlemania weekend.


----------



## Phaedra

shame they didn't televise that live event, or at least recorded it for our viewing pleasure, it looked off the hook. I hope they think about placing takeovers at larger arenas.


----------



## Kronke

Phaedra said:


> shame they didn't televise that live event, or at least recorded it for our viewing pleasure, it looked off the hook. I hope they think about placing takeovers at larger arenas.


If they do a Takeover at American Airlines Arena (where Raw will be after WM32) the Friday before Mania, it may be the hottest wrestling ticket of the weekend. 

18,500 capacity, and I'd bet it would sell out. The atmosphere would be incredible.


----------



## Cleavage

Hideo still teasing the GTS, what a guy


----------



## Cleavage

Awesome Hideo video package, it gives the people that don't know much about him a great inside look at him outside the ring. WWE and wrestling in general would benefit by doing it more. 

GTS Footage :done


----------



## chargebeam

NXT is so great. Damn.


----------



## They LIVE

Big Show apologizing to Hideo for crushing all of our dreams.


----------



## safc-scotty

That last 10 or 15 minutes focusing on Hideo was brilliant.


----------



## jcmmnx

Just a terrific hour of wrestling. Itami is the man coming out of this I could see him unseating Owens down the line.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I didn't know Itami had kids. Very cool footage.


----------



## TripleG

Fun show. It was cool to see that footage. I wish we had seen it before Mania as that would have hyped things up a bit more for me, but hey.


----------



## Necramonium

Really loved the footage they showed from that big ass San Jose show.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Cleavage said:


> Awesome Hideo video package, it gives the people that don't know much about him a great inside look at him outside the ring. WWE and wrestling in general would benefit by doing it more.
> 
> GTS Footage :done


I agree. and especially since I knew nothing about him before NXT, but still enjoyed his work. Now I know something about him and feel a lot more connected. He of all people on the roster needed this bad.

I loved Hideo v Neville. Even though I knew the outcome I was still on the edge of my seat.


----------



## Chosen

I don't follow NXT religiously but they did a great job of humanizing Hideo and making you further invested in him during this EP. Great job from the video crew


----------



## Snapdragon

They LIVE said:


> Big Show apologizing to Hideo for crushing all of our dreams.


Kayfabe had a family

-JR


----------



## fiddlecastro

:')


----------



## They LIVE

That one profile on Hideo did more for him than almost everything else he's done the past six months. 

Also, the clips of his kids marking out for him wrestling were awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cleavage said:


> Awesome Hideo video package, it gives the people that don't know much about him a great inside look at him outside the ring. WWE and wrestling in general would benefit by doing it more.
> 
> GTS Footage :done


Totally true. WWE would be smart to do this more. Personally, I've known of and was a big fan of Itami for years, but this made him so much more accessible to regular fans and was greatly needed.

Show sounds good. I will have to catch it later.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Did they show Sasha vs. Charlotte at Axxess? I just got home and missed the show.*


----------



## HiddenFlaw

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did they show Sasha vs. Charlotte at Axxess? I just got home and missed the show.*


no they didn't

there was bits of sasha but not enough


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

HiddenFlaw said:


> no they didn't
> 
> there was bits of sasha but not enough


*I'll pass on this show then. Thanks.*


----------



## chargebeam

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'll pass on this show then. Thanks.*


Are you just watching NXT for Sasha? It was a very good show with great matches and featured a good little documentary on Hideo's journey to WrestleMania.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

chargebeam said:


> Are you just watching NXT for Sasha? It was a very good show with great matches and featured a good little documentary on Hideo's journey to WrestleMania.


*
Did you miss the last 9 months where I analyzed the entire show? I don't care for Hideo and I don't know how many times that needs to be made clear.*


----------



## Busaiku

Being a huge Itami mark, that was my favorite NXT (non-special) show ever!


----------



## The Bloodline

For everyone who said this stuff did more for Hideo than anything else I completely agree. I haven't been able to get into him much but I found myself coming out of this hour liking him much more.



Legit BOSS said:


> *I'll pass on this show then. Thanks.*


 You should check it out, I liked it more than last week even with no storyline progression. The 3 matches or even just the mania weekend coverage was a nice watch.


----------



## x78

Hideo is the man. Easily the most likable of the NXT 5.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Ravensflock88 said:


> For everyone who said this stuff did more for Hideo than anything else I completely agree. I haven't been able to get into him much but I found myself coming out of this hour liking him much more.
> 
> You should check it out, I liked it more than last week even with no storyline progression. The 3 matches or even just the mania weekend coverage was a nice watch.


*
Well, you know I'm here for storyline progression. I'm sure Hideo is a great guy in person, but that does nothing for me because they suck at booking him, he has no character, and his watered down moveset is incredibly boring. I have no desire to see him on my screen.*


----------



## The Bloodline

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Well, you know I'm here for storyline progression. I'm sure Hideo is a great guy in person, but that does nothing for me because they suck at booking him, he has no character, and his watered down moveset is incredibly boring. I have no desire to see him on my screen.*












I agree with some of that, not as harsh on him of course though :lol. I see why you're passing up this episode now. His booking and character does need lots of help. His moveset im not sure of yet. Him going against Balor and Neville tonight may be what helped bring alive his matches for me this time.


----------



## Chrome

Decent episode and some good matches, but yeah, couldn't get into it because I knew who was winning in advance. Still a fun episode though, and that was a nice video package on Hideo.


----------



## Necrolust

Yeah same here. The matches were good, but not surprising given NXTs standards, but it sucks to know the end result. NXT given the shaft a bit. Rather have a full show and some highlights than more of the crapfest which was wrestlemania. Oh well, we will be back NeXT week!


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Legit BOSS said:


> *Did they show Sasha vs. Charlotte at Axxess? I just got home and missed the show.*


It's ok lol. You don't have to start a prerecorded show right on time. No way that I'm watching a highlight show live.


----------



## TripleG

Yeah, if I had watched this stuff on Sunday the day of Wrestlemania, I would have liked it a lot more. Heck, it would have made me excited for the Battle Royal just to see how Hideo would do. Already knowing what happened kind of took away from it. It was like watching a rerun to an episode I missed, but I had the ending spoiled for me in advance. Oh well.


----------



## jcmmnx

Both of Itami's matches were really good. He's definitely hitting his stride, and with the GTS back in play I could see him being NXT champ before the end of the year.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Awesome episode. 

Whoever did the Hideo journey video dairy needs a raise, so many feels :jose. It did more for Hideo than anything else in the last 6 months. Makes me wonder why they don't do more of these with other guys. I love those larger than life characters and that should always be apart of the presentation but there's something so endearing about things like this; humanising someone doesn't make these guys seem less of a star in the eyes of the fanbase, all it does is add that emotional connection and makes you want to root for them even more. 

I can only imagine how it must have been for Itami to move to a foreign country, having to make that adjustment with your work, with a new language, new culture and then having to do that with your family halfway around the world, that's a great story and I'm so happy they told it. Hideo was so happy too, great emotional stuff at the end there.

Loved all three matches. All high quality stuff that wouldn't be out of place on any NXT main event but I'd rank Neville v Itami as the best one, really enjoyed that one and Neville showing that subtle heel side he was so good at in the Zayn feud was tremendous too.

I understand people being a bit put off by knowing the result but as someone who spoils himself all the time (as much as I try not to ) I didn't mind at all.

Great fireman's carry there by Itami Jr. on his lil bro btw, already got that GTS technique down


----------



## Genking48

Thought the episode was okay up until the focus on Itami, then it became great.


----------



## The Tempest

I was hoping they'd air the San Jose show (did they even record it btw?) but I'm sure the WrestleMania Axxess episode of NXT will be cool too :bo will watch later


----------



## chargebeam

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Did you miss the last 9 months where I analyzed the entire show? I don't care for Hideo and I don't know how many times that needs to be made clear.*


Dude, it's okay. No need to get cranky. Sorry, I don't always keep track of every post by every user here. Was just saying it's a nice episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

chargebeam said:


> Dude, it's okay. No need to get cranky. Sorry, I don't always keep track of every post by every user here. Was just saying it's a nice episode.


*Well, don't assume I'm just here for Sasha.*


----------



## dan the marino

Some good wrestling this week and a great video package for Hideo. I thought it weird when I first heard that he had won this tournament but in hindsight he definitely needed it the most. Kind of weird this didn't air before Wrestlemania though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Genking48 said:


> Thought the episode was okay up until the focus on Itami, then it became great.


That suns it up perfectly for me.


----------



## Smarky Smark

This episode reminded me of that Shield Summer Slam special from last year. It aired after the event it was built around, but I see it as more of a companion piece for Wrestlemania than an actual episode of NXT. I don't mind these though. I hope they continue with them. Out of the NXT 5 Hideo was the one that needed the most help with connecting with the fans. I feel like this is exactly what he needed.


----------



## elo

One of my favourite shows so far this year, this is how you get guys over....whole episode was based around one story (KENTA's road to Wrestlemania) and it was told so beautifully with him winning two very solid matches against two very credible workers that are now on the MAIN roster (or soon to be in Balor's case) and the personal side with his emotions of finally making it to Wrestlemania, just the joy you could see it brought to him was uplifting stuff.

Brilliant episode.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I actually really enjoyed the show. It was a great example of how to build up someone and make them a star, just hope they follow up on it

The final 10-15mins were absolutely brilliant and I loved that they finally addressed the GTS and the fact it is his move. Whenever he's gone for it in the past the crowd pops and the commentators haven't addressed why which has bothered me because if you don't explain it then when he finally starts using it more casual fans will just think he's copying Punk.

Really looking forward to Zayn/Rhyno next week


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It was great to see Itami finally hitting the GTS, do you think he will start using it as his main finisher now?


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I like the shotgun kick and maybe keep GTS for special matches/moments


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> I like the shotgun kick and maybe keep GTS for special matches/moments


I agree with this, the GTS should be kept for special matches.


----------



## Gretchen

I wouldn't mind if the GTS became his regular finisher but the shotgun kick with the GTS saved for special occasions works too. 

After all, it is his move. And he hits it better than Punk. It would only be fair to let him use it on the main roster as his finisher.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is the cutest thing ever.


----------



## bjnelson19705

I was this close to shedding a tear. Great episode.


----------



## obby

Steen is fucking destroying Alex Riley on twitter ATM. It's quite brutal :lmao


----------



## Jerichoholic274

This has been the best NXT episode in months.

Three excellent matches, the Hideo mini doc. Fantastic.

And can I just say that Hideo's diving clothesline is my favorite move in WWE right now? It's just gorgeous to look at. The height he gets is phenomenal.


----------



## Kronke

The Tempest said:


> I was hoping they'd air the San Jose show (did they even record it btw?) but I'm sure the WrestleMania Axxess episode of NXT will be cool too :bo will watch later


They definitely recorded the whole thing (I saw multiple cameramen around the ring for each match), but I think the massive "YOU FUCKED UP" chant 30 seconds in (Graves' mic wasn't working) stopped any chance of them ever airing anything other than highlights. Probably not the image they want to associate with NXT.

Then again, the non-PG stuff can be edited out so hopefully they will wise up. It was too epic for not everyone to be able to enjoy.


----------



## Geeee

I wouldn't be opposed to more episodes focusing heavily on one talent but I wish that those episodes were paired with a regular NXT episode.


----------



## Geeee

JD=JohnDorian said:


> It was great to see Itami finally hitting the GTS, do you think he will start using it as his main finisher now?


Might as well, Punk ain't coming back and they've already put it out there that he invented it.


----------



## panzowf

With the YouTube videos put of the event, I can't imagine they'd just tease us like that, and then say f*ck you.

Really hope it's shown on the Network.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Pretty excited for tonight's show. Zayn vs. Rhyno should be great. :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Super ready for Rhino vs Zayn. Saw Rhino on Saturday and told him I cant wait til he finally steps in the ring with Owens to which he said it would be awesome. This match will be amazing but THAT will be classic.

Also wondering who Dana faces in her debut hope they dont job out Bayley or Bliss. Carmella would work for this. Or do they have local job girls or something. Also hope they dont ever use Leva Bates again unless she gets signed for real and not as Blue Pants lol.

Hope we hear more from Becky Lynch on wanting to face Sasha for the title. And hope Enzo and Cass continue on the road to the Tag Titles. Best team in WWE today.
*


----------



## Knocks

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *And hope Enzo and Cass continue on the road to the Tag Titles. Bada boom, realest guys in the room. HOW YOU DOIN'?
> *


Fixed. 

Only got the Network recently, so this is my first time watching NXT live (well, taped, but you know what I mean). Super psyched


----------



## DGenerationMC

With a ass-raping Owens has given to Riley on Twitter recently, I think Riley will "rage" so much that he'll turn heel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

ITS TIME ITS TIME ITS NXT TIME! :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*The best hour of WWE programming starts NOW.


Ahwwwwwwwahhhhh #ThankYouCJ  Poor man never was able to figure it out and make it click after all those hard years of work in developmental. His hippie gimmick could have worked as a faction. Ravens flock with well.. hippies.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*CJ is officially released now right? Or did he stay? Not sure when this was taped.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

CERTIFIED G BONAFIDE STUD HOW YOU DOIN? :mark:


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Enzo and Cass! REALEST GUYS IN THE ROOM. They should be NXT Tag Champs AND WWE Tag Team Champs. Haha Enzo is great on the mic.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Enzo is so useless in the ring I LOVE IT :lmao


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Poor Leva Bates. *


----------



## GREEK FREAK

Sounds like a theme from TNA


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Lol someone tweeted "You can tell Dana Brooke is one of those 'gym progress' freaks you see flooding your Instagram feed with 200 hashtags per post.." *


----------



## Phaedra

Good lord, I don't have the vocabulary to describe how much I dislike Dana Brooke lol (good heel lol), she made Alexa Bliss look like a veteran ... who decided she was ready for tv? lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

WELL HELLO DANK SQUAD. #DankSquad4Lyfe #2SweetMe


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*She kinda scares me. This is weird what the hell was she doing it was freaky man.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *CJ is officially released now right? Or did he stay? Not sure when this was taped.*


CJ was released. Hope he finds his way back to WWE or,at least,success elsewhere. He grew on me over time.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Next week is gonna be epic. Bayley/Charlotte/Becky and Owens/Riley.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *Next week is gonna be epic. Bayley/Charlotte/Becky and Owens/Riley.*


Bayley, Charlotte and Becky! :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

MMM BECKY. <3 :lenny


----------



## mattheel

Phaedra said:


> Good lord, I don't have the vocabulary to describe how much I dislike Dana Brooke lol (good heel lol), she made Alexa Bliss look like a veteran ... who decided she was ready for tv? lol.


Well...she looked really good...so...she might be having one of those careers early on.


----------



## Knocks

Dana Brooke sure likes touching herself, doesn't she?

Go get that #1 contendership next week, Becky :mark:


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

I'm tellin' ya, bro. This Dana Brooke has the charisma :reigns , the look :reigns , the presence :reigns , the IT factor :reigns , and the intangibles! :nikki

10/10 will definitely succeed in this business.


----------



## x78

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I'm tellin' ya, bro. This Dana Brooke has the charisma :reigns , the look :reigns , the presence :reigns , the IT factor :reigns , and the intangibles! :nikki
> 
> 10/10 will definitely succeed in this business.


You have a Reigns avatar, Reigns signature and you just made a post with 4 pictures of Reigns' face within two lines on a thread that has nothing to do with him. Do you have a crush on the guy or what?


----------



## TJQ

muh presence


----------



## jcmmnx

Zayn/Rhyno was fantastic. Sami is by far the best babyface worker in WWE.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Dana Brooke....................................she tried.


----------



## TJQ

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Dana Brooke....................................she tried.


Just came to say that :maury 

Brace for fem-Steiner.


----------



## Kronke

Blue Pants dem kicks MAH GAWD


----------



## TJQ

Better Than Roman/Roman Sucks chants? :tyson


----------



## Dragonballfan

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Dana Brooke....................................she tried.


Was she that bad?


----------



## Kronke

Good match.

The blue thunder bomb is such a sick move. Looks great when he can hit it quick and with some power, and even jump into it a little bit on the smaller guys. On the bigger guys, the way that he is actually able to rotate ~300 lbs on his shoulder is impressive, as well.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi




----------



## dan the marino

Good match and good show. All storylines advanced a bit and everyone got a little time to shine.

Not sure why we're back to squashes for Baron, I can only assume this is heading towards a full match against Rhyno. 

That new chick was awkward. Nice physic though.


----------



## PimentoSlice

All the reports about Dana Brooke being a disaster in the ring were bullshit. From reading the dirt sheets I thought Dana must've botched a ton for the crowd to do a "you can't wrestle" chant in her debut, but they started the chant after she did some weak punches on Blue Pants, completely overblown. Dana realistically has been wrestling less time than Carmella and Alexa Bliss, so understandably she's not as fluid as she could be, but I saw a lot of potential. 

I think the most memorable thing people will take away from her debut is her overly sexual entrance. I saw some kids in the crowd look confused, like "mommy, why lady touch her body like that over and over?". Overall a very nice debut for Dana Brooke.


----------



## fiddlecastro

Holy wow, Dana Brooke was painful to watch.

Not talking about her wrestling ability - she's obviously gonna be green - more her just general awkwardness and overdone/oversexualized entrance. Shorten it up, and cut the flippies, or just do flippies and minimize the touching...


----------



## x78

PimentoSlice said:


> All the reports about Dana Brooke being a disaster in the ring were bullshit.


Of course they were. A female from a non-wrestling background is _always_ going to get shit from smarks when they debut. Unless they put on a 5* technical masterpiece on their debut, it's always going to happen.


----------



## jcmmnx

Dana probably isn't ready, but the NXT 4 have set the bar ridiculously high for the NXT women's division. If Brooke had that match on the main roster people would probably be saying not bad.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Glad Dana finally debuted, hopefully she gets to improve quickly by being thrown into these television matches because there is still quite a bit of work there, but she seems to have a good look.


----------



## Kronke

Cut Dana some slack. Remember how overdone Carmella's accent was the first time she was handed a mic? Then, she toned it down. Dana will do the same. I imagine it's tough to find that sweet spot, even tougher your first time out.


----------



## Necramonium

Vince will love Dana, she looks like a mix of Natalya and Beth Phoenix, i liked her moveset, and anyone noticed she kicked Blue Pants in her 'private area' in the beginning of the match, that aint PG. XD


----------



## Arenzael

The Umpa lumpa vs the thankfully released nobody cares. 
Decent. Glad to see Crowe didn't use the ridiculous rope finisher. Glad CJ didn't win. Crowe is silly, but has potential. 

Dana vs Blue Pants
Ulg. Carmella had a better debut. If she is some bad ass, at least just have her Goldberg/Lesner for a quick power win. It was painful for all the previously mentioned reasons. Should have some more in-house matches to make sure a persons ability is ready before tv. Also, she doesn't seem to have any charisma, and you can't teach that! 

ps, can we have a mixed tag with Finn Balor as Joker, and Blue Pants as Harley?  

Rhyno vs Sami
Good match, wish there was a bit more aggression from both. Good guy Rhyno putting over Sami was a nice setup for Sami to progress forward to meet against KO. Will see how they use Rhyno going on. Would be fun if they send him to Extreme Rules to teach a few wwe stars how it works.


----------



## Arenzael

Kronke said:


> Cut Dana some slack. Remember how overdone Carmella's accent was the first time she was handed a mic? Then, she toned it down. Dana will do the same. I imagine it's tough to find that sweet spot, even tougher your first time out.


That wasn't as bad as Becky's first day for gimmicks. Ulg...


----------



## Heavunion

I think Dana have potential. She's got her character (and she uses it on the ring which is nice ), looks good and have a nice finisher, she could've a nice future if she can improve.

And Rhyno with a T-Shirt " The Future is Now ", more like " The Past is Now ", seriosuly, I'm really against bringing back those guys like Kendrick. Sure it was a nice match but they already have a roster, use it. Would've been a nice opportunity for Dempsey, he is mainly a jobber but it would've been interesting to see how good he can be against someone like Zayn


----------



## Necramonium

Heavunion said:


> I think Dana have potential. She's got her character (and she uses it on the ring which is nice ), looks good and have a nice finisher, she could've a nice future if she can improve.
> 
> And Rhyno with a T-Shirt " The Future is Now ", more like " The Past is Now ", seriosuly, I'm really against bringing back those guys like Kendrick. Sure it was a nice match but they already have a roster, use it. Would've been a nice opportunity for Dempsey, he is mainly a jobber but it would've been interesting to see how good he can be against someone like Zayn


The reason why they fight guys like Rhyno and Kendrick is so the guys can get to fight experienced guys, don't know why they made Zami fight Rhyno as Zami is as experienced as they can come.


----------



## ironcladd1

Okay show. Didn't really have any of my favorites, though the main event was decent.

Dana was very green. I won't criticize her, but I have no interest in seeing a female Baron Corbin. She needs to cut down on the amount of poses and repeating the same pose/flip twice. Pose once on the entrance ramp, then do the flip in the ring


----------



## Arenzael

Rhyno wearing the NXT shirt works, as he used to wear a ECW shirt to the ring the same way. He is there to help the new talent more then himself. 

Also, I forgot to mention. WTF is with the 5sec matches with Baron Corbin. He doesn't seem strong taking down jobbers. You might as well have him attack some cardboard cutouts. 
If his matches get any shorter, he'll be put in the Diva's division!


----------



## DGenerationMC

- I guess that was CJP's last NXT appearance, but it was a good one. Crowe came off way better than they last time I saw him. Wanna see him as a heel but would like to seem him flesh out his hacker persona in the meanwhile. STRETCH MUFFLER :mark:

- Where are they going with Corbin? Where?

- I've been very patient with the tag divison and it's finally paying off. Shoot Nation is slowly sneaking onto NXT TV and I've read about how good they are, so I'm intrigued. Enzo & Cass are Enzo & Cass  Watching them progress has been fun.

- I guess Owens' verbally raping him on Twitter will cause A-Ry to turn heel. Fine, whatever.

- My new dream match is Enzo, Cass & Blue Pants vs. Blake, Murphy & Carmella

- Crowds been seeming real tired recently but all in all solid show


----------



## Chrome

Solid show this week, really liked the main event. Be nice if they could get Baron into a storyline or something though. The squashing jobbers stuff is kinda boring now.


----------



## Paul Rudd

Good show this week. Crowe was more impressive here than in his previous outings, but the match still felt a little flat and underwhelming. I think the main issue is his character, it's sounds like something but feels like nothing. Hopefully he finds his groove soon.

Sami vs Rhyno was decent, I just feel like Sami has been on the receiving end too much in his past few matches. I know he is an underdog and he fights from underneath better than anyone; but the beat down went beyond the point of caring IMO. The finish felt like it was out of nowhere and it felt cold as a result.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I'm happy to have NXT back after a one week hiatus. Skipped CJ vs. Crowe because I didn't care.

Baron Corbin Squash: Clothesline, End of Days, Repeat. We get it. Give this guy a real feud already. We know he can produce quality matches based on the house show reports, so translate it to television.

Enzo and Cass vs. Dawkins and Fulton: I liked the pacing of this match and the story it told. The Tag Team Champions continue to WOO Carmella as Enzo and Cass rack up wins on their journey to the title match at the next live special. All signs are pointing to a Carmella heel turn.

Alex Riley Promo: Alex Riley barely escaped with his life on their last encounter, but he's still tugging on Superman's cape and demanding more punishment from Owens. The delivery was good, but he is really confirming that he is indeed the stupidest person in WWE by being so persistent about this.

Dana Brooke vs. Blue Pants: Wow, one squash match and I'm already a fan of Dana Brooke. Rough around the edges, but this girl definitely has potential to be somebody in this business. She's got charisma, she's a good heel, and she's extremely athletic. That handless cartwheel is great. I'd love to see her and Alexa go at it when they refine their wrestling. Busty buff blondes going bonkers :banderas. I imagine @IDONTSHIV is as excited as I am about this fantasy matchup.

Sami Zayn vs. Rhyno:  Good main event, but nothing spectacular. Lol @ Rhyno's facial expression after getting hit with the running Senton. That needs to be GIFed immediately. This match did its job in showing Zayn's never give up attitude :cena3, and that he still has it and he's ready to get revenge on Owens.

Overall show gets a 7/10. The storyline progression was good, but there wasn't much to go nuts over aside from the impressive way Dana carries herself.*


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Thought the show was pretty average, but that's by NXT standards. Going by Raw/Smackdown standards it was a pretty good wrestling show.

Nice opener with Parker and Crowe. Parker got some nice offense (more than usual), in what was probably his swan song- although I think next week's has been taped already as well. Crowe looked much better than his first match, it makes sense that a guy with his intelligence would have a submission finisher rather than that silly slingshot splash. It's okay as a quirky signature move, but it can get the fuck out as a finisher. And was it just me, or was Crowe a bit too out of breath for a sub 5 minute match?

Enzo and Cass are great. Not so much wrestling, but every time they speak, it's gold. More Enzo than Cass, but the big guy holds his own. Enzo has more charisma in his pinky than 95% of the main roster. And Carmella... err, she is hot as hell, but not much else at all going for her.

Dana Brooke- what a physique! Like a less manly version of Beth Phoenix. Girls of that body type really appeal to me. Some of her work was rough, like the ground and pound that was clearly missing for the most part, but she has a sweet finisher. Look, character and finisher are sound, she's got room to develop. As good as NXT is, debuts like hers remind us that it still is meant to be developmental.

Zayn vs. Rhyno... easily the most boring Zayn match I've seen. It was a bit too slow and plodding, the continued ground work did neither guy any favours. The formula I would have used: begin with a cat and mouse game, where Zayn outquicks and outsmarts Rhyno. Then Rhyno hits some big power moves to weaken Zayn (shades of the Owens match too), before Zayn gets back with a dive or two and the Helluva Kick. I was hoping to see more from Rhyno in a longer match, but honestly this reminded me why he was always a WWE midcarder and spent so long outside WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

STRETCH MUFFLER! :mark:

Zayn vs. Rhyno was a really good main event. Really enjoyed it.


----------



## EliranGooner

Legit BOSS said:


> *I'm happy to have NXT back after a one week hiatus. Skipped CJ vs. Crowe because I didn't care.
> *


It was barely a 50 minute show, why would you skip a minute of it?
I got to say that Crowe had a decent performance this time around and it was also CJP's last match which is quite unfortunate though understandable.

It was an decent show all in all, looking forward to the interesting matches announced for last week. I also miss the NXT specials, they should really do them more frequently.


----------



## Knocks

This one goes out to Alex Riley:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

EliranGooner said:


> It was barely a 50 minute show, why would you skip a minute of it?
> I got to say that Crowe had a decent performance this time around and it was also CJP's last match which is quite unfortunate though understandable.


*
Because I have no desire to watch the matches of people I don't like. I'd rather use that energy on things I enjoy about the show. Hideo and Crowe are the only two I skip on NXT.*


----------



## CruelAngel77

I didn't hate Dana's debut. She may have been a bit nervous and needs to tighten up some things but she just got started. There are Diva's that have been in the company for years (Rosa, Cameron) who are as good as Dana is now and they are never gonna improve. If she can simply hang with Sasha, Charlotte, Bayley, etc on NXT she should be fine. On the other hand it's high competition there so she better improve quickly. No rest for the women.

Did NOONE notice how she kicked Ol' Blue Pants in her Splash Mountain? Dude she should make that a regular part of her moveset and sneak it in to win matches! Guys do it, why can't women?

#equality 
#givelowblowsachance 

PS: Solomon Crowe is such a sloppy turd. His lower Trapezius and hind ligaments are built like mush. Does he even know what the inside of a gym look like or does he do all his lifting while double-fisting burritos in his face?

Longer Baron Corbin matches: Yes.
More Alex Riley matches: No and FUCK no.


----------



## EliranGooner

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Because I have no desire to watch the matches of people I don't like. I'd rather use that energy on things I enjoy about the show. Hideo and Crowe are the only two I skip on NXT.*


I didn't use to like Crowe and Hideo as well, but after watching more from them I learned to like them more as they improve every week. Maybe you would like the improved Crowe/Hideo (They're at the beginning of their careers so they continually develop and improve).
My point is NXT is such a short show that you can watch wrestlers you didn't like initially and if, after the match, you still don't like them it won't be a waste of time.


----------



## Mr. Socko

My new favourite diva?:hendo2


----------



## 2Pieced

mr.socko2101 said:


> My new favourite diva?:hendo2


:eva3


----------



## Alright_Mate

Was Crowe's best outing yet, CJ Parker delivered himself so all in all decent match. Not sure on Crowe's physique though, plus neither finisher has impressed me not even the stretch muffler. 

Zayn v Rhyno was decent, nice to see Zayn back in the ring. 

The rest was meh, Dana Brooke has one of the worst entrances ever & Corbin yet again boring.


----------



## Certified G

Pretty average NXT episode with not a whole lot of exciting stuff happening.

*CJ Parker vs Solomon Crowe*
I'm a big fan of Crowe mainly for his work as Sami Callihan on the independents. That said, he hasn't been impressive in the 2 matches he's had. If I didn't already know him from CZW, EVOLVE, DGUSA etc. I don't think I'd see any appeal in him. I hope he'll have a good showcase at the next NXT special. This match against CJ Parker was just meh.. I really don't care for Parker and I'm very much okay with him being gone, but both them under-delivered in this match. Having rest spots and a lot of time looking at the ceiling in a 5 minute match is just poor booking, especially since it was Crowe's second match after a lackluster first match a couple weeks ago.

*Baron Corbin's squash match*
"Intimidating presence" :Jordan Corbin really needs either some mic time or a legitimate fued to make him more interesting, as right now I find him boring as fuck. I'm sure he's capable of more after training for 2 years. 

*Enzo and Cass vs Dawkins and Fulton*
Dawkins and Fulton need to drop the singlets. I'm gonna quote my man Dave Meltzer for this one; "Even though Kurt Angle got away with it, pro wrestlers should not wrestle in amateur singlets. Amateur singlets translate into boring to the majority of fans and you don’t want that first impression." Just an okay match, good to see Enzo and Cass get closer to the tag title gold though.

*Dana Brooke vs Blue Pants*
First off, Dana Brooke is hot as hell, so that's a plus. I liked her entrance until she started doing the same thing (like the posing and rubbing or whatever it was) several times in the same way. That's just a minor issue though. The match wasn't special but I thought it came across good enough for her debut. It's nice to see a fresh face in the divas division to mix it up a little more. 

*Sami Zayn vs Rhyno*
I was excited to see this match but I thought it was pretty uneventful. It wasn't exactly a bad match or anything, but it felt as if was something was missing. Maybe because of the slow pace, or the lack of (imo) impressive moves. I kind of hoped Rhyno would win here to set up Rhyno vs Owens at the live special but apparantly we're getting another Zayn vs Owens match (which I'm fine with too).

Like I said, the whole show was just average with no stand-out matches or segments, but I'm still excited for next week's NXT as I always am. I'm wondering if Rhyno will continue to appear in NXT, I sure hope so because he's capable of adding something different/intense to the show. Also it'd be nice to see NXT use more former WWE stars. I'd love to see Buff Bagwell make an appearance (technically he's a former WWE star), he's still in tremendous shape too! :lol


----------



## Genking48

Totally skippable show, only thing I felt didn't end up with me wasting my time was the main event.


----------



## GTL

Not a great show tbh. Sami/Rhyno OK and Crowe doing a lot better. Nice to see Dana debut. Far from perfect but good start.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

They should’ve debuted Dana Brooke as a face in a match against Carmella (the only female heel with any “real” heat).
The NXT-crowd is much more nicer to a rookie if they’re face (like Bliss). Let Dana get a couple of matches where she faces Carmella and maybe Becky Lynch and then you do the heel-turn if you really want her to be a badguy.


----------



## PoisonMouse

Kronke said:


> Cut Dana some slack. Remember how overdone Carmella's accent was the first time she was handed a mic? Then, she toned it down. Dana will do the same. I imagine it's tough to find that sweet spot, even tougher your first time out.


Yep and how Becky Lynch River Danced to the ring? She'll learn to tone it down, someone in the back will give her advice.


----------



## CruelAngel77

Don't be afraid of Dana rubbing herself and being all forward with her feminine sensuality. It's nothing to shame, accept the era of the new R-Rated Diva Dana Brooks.


----------



## RuthlessAggrEvan

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> Dana Brooke vs. Blue Pants: Wow, one squash match and I'm already a fan of Dana Brooke. Rough around the edges, but this girl definitely has potential to be somebody in this business. She's got charisma, she's a good heel, and she's extremely athletic.*


I called it, I absolutely did.


----------



## Kabraxal

It was a meh show for the most part... still enjoyable for what it was, but definitely not up to standard. It should get better as we start hitting the run up for the next special at least.

Biggest takeways... CJ Parker was wasted. He had a lot of potential. At least it was an amicable split and he can go off to work with other companies and maybe return down the line. He's still young.

Enzo/Cass are fun... Carmella just needs to join Blake and Murphy because she just doesn't belong where she is. 

Dana Brooks needs far more time off TV before being put in a match. If you want her on TV, then just have her do heelish vignettes, interviews, and pompous displays. Right now, with her ring work, she should NOT be in a televised match. You do not want to start off that badly with the fans at this point in NXT's life. Don't need that stigma following you around.

The main event scene is a little murky... but then, given the taping schedule I'm guessing they couldn't do anything to huge up to this point.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on last night's show: 

- Crowe Vs. Parker was solid enough and a nice win for Crowe. I think there is some potential with Crowe, so hopefully he they give his character a direction. I'd rather see him as a heel. 

- Baron Corbin kills another bitch. I do hope Corbin does improve and get to a point where he can work reasonably well with real talents because there is value to having a guy that is a believable killer. 

- Enzo & Cass' bit hasn't gotten old yet because they, you know, change it up a bit and don't do it every week. So Blake & Murphy want to get Carmella into a 3 way? lol. Anyways, this match with Fulton & Dawkins was a solid win for Cass & Enzo and we got a touch of story development out of it too. 

- Alex Riley is really working to get a spot, huh? That promo was really good. 

- Dana Brooke Vs. Blue Pants = lol, Blue Pants is great. Anyways, Brooke came across as tough and nasty, she beat a crowd favorite, and she showed off her finisher, so in basic booking it was all fine. If Brooke is green, she wasn't exposed here. 

- Sami Zayn Vs. Rhyno = Geez, it feels like it has been forever since I've seen Zayn wrestle. Anyways, this was an enjoyable main event to the show. Sami's first match gave him a satisfying win over somebody that has been built up since coming to the show. Also, Zayn being such a great babyface that takes a beating well worked well with Rhyno's power and brutish nature. Overall, just a nice match!

So basically we got a series of squash matches as character builders and a cool main event to bring Sami Zayn back to the ring. Sounds good to me!


----------



## obby

Holy fuck Dana Brooke's theme is awful :lmao


----------



## x78

obby said:


> Holy fuck Dana Brooke's theme is awful :lmao


Really bad. It sounded like something from TNA. No idea why they didn't use that 'Wonder Woman' song from her vignettes.


----------



## safc-scotty

The NXT breakdown with Enzo, Cass and Carmella.

Enzo - 'put your mind on a treadmill and jog your memory' :lmao


----------



## Lariatoh!

Dana Brook reminded me of Triple H tbh.


----------



## T0M

NXT has faltered for me slightly recently.

I just think they lost a bit of steam after Rival when Sami took time off and pretty much nothing came from Balor being named the number one contender. They didn't build his match with Owens well because they mixing were Riley in at the same time. 

Then we had that girl (Dana Brooke, was it?) go after Breeze that ended in nothing. I also think them filming in Ohio and Axxess has given it a bit of a disjointed feeling.

They need some midcard feuds to pick things up again, especially with the next special just around the corner.


----------



## x78

T0M said:


> Then we had that girl (Dana Brooke, was it?) go after Breeze that ended in nothing.


Are you talking about the girl that jumped on him that time during his entrance? If so that was Gionna Daddio and it was just a one-time thing.


----------



## Nicole Queen

Man, Dana Brooke. Blonde, pink and black gear, powerhouse wrestler (supposedly) and uses one of Natalya's signatures as finishing move :hayden3

Sami finally returning :tucky :tucky :tucky


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

It was great to see Sami Zayn finally return to the ring, it had been too long since my last Sami fix.


----------



## RiverFenix

T0M said:


> NXT has faltered for me slightly recently.
> 
> I just think they lost a bit of steam after Rival when Sami took time off and pretty much nothing came from Balor being named the number one contender. They didn't build his match with Owens well because they mixing were Riley in at the same time.
> 
> Then we had that girl (Dana Brooke, was it?) go after Breeze that ended in nothing. I also think them filming in Ohio and Axxess has given it a bit of a disjointed feeling.
> 
> They need some midcard feuds to pick things up again, especially with the next special just around the corner.


Ohio AND SJ/WM shows were great, probably just to see the show/wrestlers outside of Full Sail, but overall I agree - there is really no compelling story right now, just a lot of tire spinning. New set of tapings next week - hopefully this is just a lull as the focus was on the main roster and WM.


----------



## Geeee

Dana should use that Liu Kang flip as her finish.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

RuthlessAggrEvan said:


> I called it, I absolutely did.


*After a year of back and forth banter, I would hope you know my tastes :jericho2. But in all seriouness, you figured out my thought patterns within weeks of me joining the forum, so this should come as no surprise.*


----------



## GTL

T0M said:


> NXT has faltered for me slightly recently.
> 
> I just think they lost a bit of steam after Rival when Sami took time off and pretty much nothing came from Balor being named the number one contender. They didn't build his match with Owens well because they mixing were Riley in at the same time.
> 
> Then we had that girl (Dana Brooke, was it?) go after Breeze that ended in nothing. I also think them filming in Ohio and Axxess has given it a bit of a disjointed feeling.
> 
> They need some midcard feuds to pick things up again, especially with the next special just around the corner.


NXT went slightly downhill from REvolution to Rivals. Creative looked like they had a meltdown and tried virtually every combination in house shows. It worked OK but didn't have the coherent story that REvolution did. They'll need to get someone like Uhaa Nation in there soon to keep it fresh. Or push someone like Jordan.


----------



## DGenerationMC

GTL said:


> NXT went slightly downhill from REvolution to Rivals. Creative looked like they had a meltdown and tried virtually every combination in house shows. It worked OK but didn't have the coherent story that REvolution did.


I've been wanting to say this for a while now but wasn't sure if anyone else would agree.


----------



## The Tempest

GTL said:


> NXT went slightly downhill from REvolution to Rivals. Creative looked like they had a meltdown and tried virtually every combination in house shows. It worked OK but didn't have the coherent story that REvolution did. They'll need to get someone like Uhaa Nation in there soon to keep it fresh. Or push someone like Jordan.


I guess this is due to the recents call-ups, I'll wait for the new guys to make their debut.

I still think NXT is great, sometimes it has its lows, not saying it's perfect, but compared to the trainwreck that is the main roster, I think it's so good.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

With REvolution we had the absolute high of Sami finally reaching the top of the mountain and the long term almost year long build towards that moment, all the new signings making their Live Special debuts and the women coming into their own and making their mark. That's lofty standards and was always going to be hard to top.

I think with recent episodes obviously they've really suffered with the chaos that is Wrestlemania season and the havoc that's played with their schedule. 

Now that Mania season's over though and with NXT creative being so consistently good over such a long period of time (especially when compared to the week to week drivel we're subjected to on the main roster) I really think things will get much better with a proper schedule in place again and them working towards new long term plans soon.


----------



## Sykova

Saber Rider ^-^ said:


> With REvolution we had the absolute high of Sami finally reaching the top of the mountain and the long term almost year long build towards that moment, *all the new signings making their Live Special debuts *and the women coming into their own and making their mark. That's lofty standards and was always going to be hard to top.


Who?


----------



## Fighter Daron

Sykova said:


> Who?


Balor, Itami and Owens.


----------



## Sykova

Fighter Daron said:


> Balor, Itami and Owens.


Oh..... I thought you meant upcoming.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Sykova said:


> Oh..... I thought you meant upcoming.


He said Takeover Revolution.


----------



## Geeee

I dunno. I think the recent NXTs have just been about introducing new characters. Recently, Rhyno, Alex Riley, Dana Brooke, Brian Kendrick, Solomon Crowe. Plus, proper debuts for Jason Jordan and Alexa Bliss. I'm sure I've missed some. I also really liked the episode that focused heavily on Hideo Itami. Not the best stretch but there wasn't a special to focus on. Still some great action to be found. I also really liked the Owens/Riley storyline although the timing was weird with Balor being #1 contender.


----------



## THANOS

The next debuts will likely be Uhaa Nation and Samoa Joe. Hopefully the latter debuts on the very next Live Special.


----------



## R'Albin

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCj1Mdijymg

*botches embed*


----------



## Paul Rudd

I think the main issue is the staleness in the title pictures, especially the women's. The women's title has revolved around Becky, Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha for at least 6 months now. They have other women down there, but the problem is that none of them are even half as good as the top 4.

I'm enjoying Kevin Owens as champ, but this Sami feud feels very familiar. Not because Kevin and Sami had matches on the indies, but because it's yet another Zayn redemption storyline. Sami has done everything there is to do on NXT, and whilst some people feel going to the main roster is a "demotion", treading water in NXT is going to hurt him more than help him. But after their feud who's next? Finn? I doubt it, he's had his shot already and is likely being promoted soon. Hideo? I guess they could go that route and it would probably be better than I'm expecting, but Itami is such a nothing it will be hard to care. Breeze? Tyler's decent but he has zero credibility. Who else?

The tag scene is a joke,but it always has been on NXT. Ascension suck, Vaudevillains suck and every other past team was forgettable. Team Thick are unover and uninteresting and I'm one of the few who don't like Enzo and Cass. Enzo is charismatic and a natural talker for sure, but Big Cass is a big joke. Sure he is 7ft tall, but his look is awful and he doesn't excel in any area. The whole storyline with Carmella is filler and will lead nowhere. She will either stay with Enzo and Cass or go off on her own. Carmella with Thick would be even worse than Carmella and Sawft.

On the undercard you have Baron Corbin doing the exact same thing he was doing *7 months ago* in his *debut match.* Zero progression in 7 months. Solomon Crowe is a mess right now, I know the guy can work because he had good matches on the indies. But at the moment everything from his character, to his look, to his mic work, to his ring work has all been mediocre at best. Who else is there? Jordan and Dillinger? They aren't exactly doing anything noteworthy. There is a slim chance that Jordan could become something, but at the moment he seems generic and cookie cutter like most of the former athletes trained by WWE. 

So yeah, whilst NXT isn't as good as it was 3-4 months ago, it's still good and seemingly better than it will be 3-4 months from now IMO.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

THANOS said:


> The next debuts will likely be Uhaa Nation and Samoa Joe. Hopefully the latter debuts on the very next Live Special.


Why do you want to see Joe?

I personally don't want him to ruin his legacy or become a joke. When he came back to ROH he looked absolutely shocking.


----------



## THANOS

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Why do you want to see Joe?
> 
> I personally don't want him to ruin his legacy or become a joke. When he came back to ROH he looked absolutely shocking.


Honestly, I have high hopes for the guy and I think with the right motivation, he's a spark away from getting into shape and becoming the Joe of old. I think coming into NXT with a chance to eventually be on a Mania card is enough to do that to him. 

The performance centre could do wonders for his body as well, just like it has for Owens. Keep in mind that Kevin once looked like this:


----------



## Kronke

Exotic Express said:


> I think the main issue is the staleness in the title pictures, especially the women's. The women's title has revolved around Becky, Bayley, Charlotte and Sasha for at least 6 months now. They have other women down there, but the problem is that none of them are even half as good as the top 4.
> 
> I'm enjoying Kevin Owens as champ, but this Sami feud feels very familiar. Not because Kevin and Sami had matches on the indies, but because it's yet another Zayn redemption storyline. Sami has done everything there is to do on NXT, and whilst some people feel going to the main roster is a "demotion", treading water in NXT is going to hurt him more than help him. But after their feud who's next? Finn? I doubt it, he's had his shot already and is likely being promoted soon. Hideo? I guess they could go that route and it would probably be better than I'm expecting, but Itami is such a nothing it will be hard to care. Breeze? Tyler's decent but he has zero credibility. Who else?
> 
> The tag scene is a joke,but it always has been on NXT. Ascension suck, Vaudevillains suck and every other past team was forgettable. Team Thick are unover and uninteresting and I'm one of the few who don't like Enzo and Cass. Enzo is charismatic and a natural talker for sure, but Big Cass is a big joke. Sure he is 7ft tall, but his look is awful and he doesn't excel in any area. The whole storyline with Carmella is filler and will lead nowhere. She will either stay with Enzo and Cass or go off on her own. Carmella with Thick would be even worse than Carmella and Sawft.
> 
> On the undercard you have Baron Corbin doing the exact same thing he was doing *7 months ago* in his *debut match.* Zero progression in 7 months. Solomon Crowe is a mess right now, I know the guy can work because he had good matches on the indies. But at the moment everything from his character, to his look, to his mic work, to his ring work has all been mediocre at best. Who else is there? Jordan and Dillinger? They aren't exactly doing anything noteworthy. There is a slim chance that Jordan could become something, but at the moment he seems generic and cookie cutter like most of the former athletes trained by WWE.
> 
> So yeah, whilst NXT isn't as good as it was 3-4 months ago, it's still good and seemingly better than it will be 3-4 months from now IMO.


I disagree regarding the title pictures. Not saying you're wrong, I just don't see it as a real problem. Rather, just the unfortunate timing of Zayn and Owens' injuries, plus the interruption that was Wrestlemania weekend. NXT still has a mind-numbingly awesome show in San Jose, so it's not like they're losing steam, they just feel victim to circumstance for a month.

I am pumped for Owens/Zayn at the next special. Granted, the "Zayn overcoming ALL THE ODDS" storyline is probably played out, but they work so well together that I give it at a pass. This next match, maybe they will have Owens beat him to hell again to the point that he (Zayn) leaves for a while (works main roster house shows), then moves up to the main roster?

Sasha hasn't been seen on screen for what, 3 or 4 weeks? Anyone have an explanation for that? Hopefully she shows up this week (at least) on commentary during the triple threat. Her feuds with Becky and Bayley (who will probably be the one taking the title off her) should be good.

The tag title picture is coming to a head, and Carmella will obviously have her hand in it. I know a lot of people don't like her, but I think she will provide an interesting twist to the next title match, undoubtedly a heel turn that costs Enzo/Cass. You get another month of quality build up with that feud if that's the case.

I agree with you regarding the undercard, it's probably the worst it's been since NXT really took off. I rarely fast forward the shows, but right now, any time Bull, Corbin, Crowe, Dawson, Louis, Jordan, etc. are on the screen, I'm just not interested.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Are we seeing The Fall of NXT?


----------



## GTL

DGenerationMC said:


> Are we seeing The Fall of NXT?


I don't think so. The current problem is a big influx of big name stars who NXT have to find a plotline for and somehow work it into the rest of the show. REvolution worked as it was a story they had been building consistently and the new indy guys just added to it. Now those guys are the headliners but the story isn't there yet. I don't get how Zayn/Owens/Balor/Itami fit with each other.
Also, Corbin's development has been botched since the start of the year. The Dempsey feud should have been much slower to give Corbin some time to move to longer matches and now he's back in pointless squashes.

If they can build something around Owens, either against Zayn or Balor, that would be a place to start. Corbin needs someone who can wrestle as an opponent - Breeze potentially. There is a strong midcard with Dillinger and Samson who could work with Itami to build him up. Jordan needs a bit of a squash run before taking on someone like Itami. Crowe is over with the crowd and needs to be in there too. That will give time for development guys like Gable, Knox and maybe Stowman and that Miley guy to impact and I can see a whole new storyline around them

So right now, NXT is in a regrouping phase as it moves from its established storylines to something new. This massive influx ofbig names is something they've not had to deal with before and will just take some time to achieve. It will be different from before as there will be too many stars to have the same kind of focused story that we had in 2014. Interesting to see how they work it.


----------



## Empress

DGenerationMC said:


> Are we seeing The Fall of NXT?


I don't think so. This seems more like the period where the hype is dying down and things are settling into place. 

I'm watching this week's episode now.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*It's time for NXT ladies and gentlemen :mark:. Lol @ these Dili-JOBBER chants.

YAY BREEZE VS. BALOR :mark: :yay

Omg, great promo by Dana. I just knew she had IT! I only need to see a little bit to get the whole picture.*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Edit: Double post. So used to weekly threads moving fast.*


----------



## ironcladd1

Decent little first promo there by Dana


----------



## Ham and Egger

Dana's promo was decent. She reminds me of Beth Phoenix minus the talent.


----------



## Ham and Egger

Why did Bailey let herself get pinned???


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*This should be the way to write Charlotte off. She looked very strong here and the triple threat protected her. I still think there was no reason for her to be in this match in the first place and Sasha beating her twice should've been sufficient. Becky is clearly just a filler feud for Sasha.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *This should be the way to write Charlotte off. She looked very strong here and the triple threat protected her. I still think there was no reason for her to be in this match in the first place and Sasha beating her twice should've been sufficient. Becky is clearly just a filler feud for Sasha.*


I agree about Charlotte. I imagine she'll be called up soon.


----------



## wkc_23

I like Becky, so I'm cool with that finish.


----------



## Louaja89

When is the next special ?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

wkc_23 said:


> I like Becky, so I'm cool with that finish.


Becky is one of my faves too, so I'm cool with it too.


----------



## TD Stinger

Louaja89 said:


> When is the next special ?


May 20, I believe.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- Kicking off with Finn Barlor! Good move! The match with Dillenger was a nice squash victory for him. 

- Tyler Breeze selfie promos are fantastic. A Balor/Breeze feud??? YES PLEASE!!! 

- Dana Brooke promo = I think she has potential. To have a brute in the women's division would be a nice bit of variety. The promo itself was OK. I would consider putting her up against Charlotte at some point. 

- Kevin Owens promo = "Do you feel a draft?" The hell? lol. He's such a natural prick that it just works. 

- That women's match...HOLY SHIT!!! That was a hell of a match! Bayley came off as the perfect babyface here, Charlotte the wrestling machine, and Becky the sneaky opportunist. I found myself cheering loudly for Bayley and that added alot to it. The spin kick doomsday device spot was incredible, and the finish was brilliantly designed and highlighted the strengths of all three characters. Charlotte was the better wrestler with her expertly applied version of the Figure 4, the Figure 8 (got that looked sick), Bayley was the determined never say die babyface, and Becky was the sneaky heel that stole the victory by pinning a compromised Bayley. Beautiful work by the girls! 

That said, I do have to call out the crowd this week on their stupidity. A "Better Than The Divas!" Chant? Seriously? Uh, guys, THEY ARE THE DIVAS!!!! This is still a WWE show, you know? 

- Hideo Itami Vs. CJ Parker = Meh. Basic rebuild match for Itami after the loss to Breeze. 

- Sasha and Becky's exchange backstage was fine...I am not sure how a heel vs. heel match is going to turn out though. 

- Rhyno kills a poor fucker! Love it! Maybe they'll do Rhyno Vs. Corbin at some point. 

- Enzo and Cass talking to each other is fucking hilarious. It doesn't even matter what it is about. Although I have to ask. Are Blake and Murphy trying to get Carmella into a 3 way? I mean good on them if they are. 

- Owens Vs. Riley II = Good match and more competitive than the first. Nice win for Owens. The best part came at the end when Sami Zayn attacked Kevin Owens, setting up their eventual rematch! The big dive from Zayn onto the locker room to get to Owens was a cool visual. I can't wait for Owens/Zayn II!!! 

Basically, we got some character & story builders through squash matches, post match antics, and promos. All of that was fine, and the ending between Zayn and Owens was especially cool. The main highlight though was the triple threat contenders match for the divas title which was an outstanding match. Great show from NXT this week!


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

THERE'S NO ROPE BREAK IN A TRIPLE THREAT MATCH!!! :lmao

Graves calling that shit out! Fantastic Triple threat. Really great ending. That was PPV quality (or what should be PPV quality)


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Louaja89 said:


> When is the next special ?


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/nxt/1...er-live-specials-tv-tapings.html#post47631497


----------



## Louaja89

TD Stinger said:


> May 20, I believe.


Thanks.
So this means the women's title match takes place in a month ?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I love how Owens steps on Riley after their matches are over. It should become a recurring theme.

OMG SAMI ZAYN'S SENTON INTO SECURITY







*


----------



## Phaedra

Well that was a pretty awesome instalment of NXT. wow. 


lol @ Lynch ... save it for the ring Boscoe. lmfao, those girls can really talk.


----------



## TD Stinger

Louaja89 said:


> Thanks.
> So this means the women's title match takes place in a month ?


All depends on what happens on the next set of tapings tomorrow night. I wouldn't mind if they built up the match for a "month." Besides, you have get time to prepare for the next set of women to actually challenge Sasha (Bliss, Brooke, Carmella). So I say build these stories as long as possible.

Although I wouldn't mind seeing one more Sasha vs. Charlotte match at the next Takeover to have Charlotte's final sendoff from NXT. Do a special match like 2 out of 3 Falls match or something like that.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Balor vs. Dilijobber: Good squash match to lead into a feud with Breeze. I'm so happy to see two of my favorites going at it.

Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky: The ladies stole the show tonight. It was an excellent match and Charlotte was the MVP. I loved the top rope spot as I imagine most others did. Charlotte once again demonstrated her excellent athleticism by flipping Bayley 4 times with only her legs. It's time for her to go though. She's overstayed her welcome and should have been written off after losing to Sasha. Becky vs. Sasha is clearly just a filler feud, because as THE BOSS said herself, she has no chance of winning that title. Becky is still awkward and should speak as little as possible. Her accent is thick and her delivery is bad.

Dana Brooke Promo: I knew from the second she walked out last week that she had the IT factor. She adds to her entertaining character and impressive athletic ability with microphone skills. She carries herself and speaks with such confidence and I love it.

Realest Guys and Carmella segment: The story of Blake and Murphy wooing Staten Island's princess continues. I'm glad they kept their entertaining shenanigans backstage, because another squash match would've been pointless, and these two aren't great in the ring anyway, nor do they need to be there to tell a good story.

Rhyno vs. Random Jobber: Not sure what the point of this is. I guess he's being built up for another member of the BIG FIVE. It seems like they keep Rhyno around to be a solid upper carder that dominates losers and jobs to the main guys.

Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley: Pretty much an elongated squash match. The best part was Zayn coming out and starting that brawl, then flipping into security from the top rope. I need that gif immediately. Glad to see fired up and passionate Zayn being the norm.

Overall show gets an 8/10. Storylines were progressed and the women delivered.*


----------



## Necramonium

Legit BOSS said:


> *Balor vs. Dilijobber: Good squash match to lead into a feud with Breeze. I'm so happy to see two of my favorites going at it.
> 
> Charlotte vs. Bayley vs. Becky: The ladies stole the show tonight. It was an excellent match and Charlotte was the MVP. I loved the top rope spot as I imagine most others did. Charlotte once again demonstrated her excellent athleticism by flipping Bayley 4 times with only her legs. It's time for her to go though. She's overstayed her welcome and should have been written off after losing to Sasha. Becky vs. Sasha is clearly just a filler feud, because as THE BOSS said herself, she has no chance of winning that title. Becky is still awkward and should speak as little as possible. Her accent is thick and her delivery is bad.
> 
> Realest Guys and Carmella segment: The story of Blake and Murphy wooing Staten Island's princess continues. I'm glad they kept their entertaining shenanigans backstage, because another squash match would've been pointless, and these two aren't great in the ring anyway, nor do they need to be there to tell a good story.
> 
> Rhyno vs. Random Jobber: Not sure what the point of this is. I guess he's being built up for another member of the BIG FIVE. It seems like they keep Rhyno around to be a solid upper carder that dominates losers and jobs to the main guys.
> 
> Kevin Owens vs. Alex Riley: Pretty much an elongated squash match. The best part was Zayn coming out and starting that brawl, then flipping into security from the top rope. I need that gif immediately. Glad to see fired up and passionate Zayn being the norm.
> 
> Overall show gets an 8/10. Storylines were progressed and the women delivered.*


You forgot the CJ Parker vs Kenta match.

But i agree, the ladies stole the show once again. And Becky is showing become a real submission specialist, something i really miss in the Diva division these days.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Necramonium said:


> You forgot the CJ Parker vs Kenta match.


*I didn't forget, I skip his segments :cudi. I will continue to skip them until he evolves his moveset. I have no desire to see 10 minutes of kick spam. I'll give him another chance next month at the live special.*



> But i agree, the ladies stole the show once again. And Becky is showing become a real submission specialist, something i really miss in the Diva division these days.


*Becky's submission specialist gimmick is good, but she desperately needs help on the mic. She needs a voice coach or to practice enunciation.*


----------



## Kronke

Legit BOSS said:


> *Becky's submission specialist gimmick is good, but she desperately needs help on the mic. She needs a voice coach or to practice enunciation.*


Oh, disGOSTing? DisGOSTing. Hahaha


----------



## They LIVE

Graves going off about Lynch calling him a hipster was phenomenal. 

One of the best feuds going in NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Enjoyed the show. I am high on both Bayley and Becky, Just needed some Boss and Bliss to make me satisfied. Owens is great as is Balor. Very good episode and I even like where the Carmella thing is going. Beat the hell out of Raw again. NXT wins by TKO.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Another great show, the diva 3-way was awesome, cool finish and an awesome death device-esque spot. Knew Becky would win and she is indeed amazing, my girl Bayley's time is coming soon though. I feel that Sasha vs Becky is actually unpredictable just like Zayn vs Owens rematch will be so thats 2 epic matches to look forward to come 5/20! Blake and Murphy segment with Carmella was basically the same thing we been seeing for weeks I like Blake and Murphy and the whole thing is sorta funny but I cant wait for Enzo and Cass to take the titles, I don't see them winning them at the next live show for some reason though. 

I think Rhino faces Baron Corbin next week but not sure. I don't read spoilers but heard he faces him on one of these episodes. They should totally have an extreme rules match at the live show with them two.

Breeze is gonna be going after Balor now and that will be a fun set of matches to watch just like Tyler's matches with KENTA. I think Breeze, alot like Balor is not gonna win the NXT Title though. Both will do big things on the main roster this year I hope.

Owens and Zayn brawl was all I coulda hoped for to close off the hour. I hope they get a stipulation added to their match but either way it has sooo much to live up to with what these two have done in the past, freakin stoked for this.*


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

IDONTSHIV said:


> Enjoyed the show. I am high on both Bayley and Becky, Just needed some Boss and Bliss to make me satisfied. Owens is great as is Balor. Very good episode and I even like where the Carmella thing is going. Beat the hell out of Raw again. NXT wins by TKO.


* Yeah, we need more* *Alexa Bliss * *for sure!* *My second favorite. It goes Bayley, Bliss, Sasha for me. But the NXT divas in general are just all so cool its hard to say like who I want on TV every week. The special should feature 2 diva matches this time!*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> * Yeah, we need more* *Alexa Bliss * *for sure!* *My second favorite. It goes Bayley, Bliss, Sasha for me. But the NXT divas in general are just all so cool its hard to say like who I want on TV every week. The special should feature 2 diva matches this time!*


Mine are Bayley, Becky, Boss, Bliss for my four B's. If they did have two diva matches, you just know they could pull it off. RAW and NXT are like night and day, especially when it comes to the women wrestlers. I just hope when they all get called up they don't fall victim to that destructive diva booking that permeates RAW and destroyed Emma, who I was wild about.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

IDONTSHIV said:


> Mine are Bayley, Becky, Boss, Bliss for my four B's. If they did have two diva matches, you just know they could pull it off. RAW and NXT are like night and day, especially when it comes to the women wrestlers. I just hope when they all get called up they don't fall victim to that destructive diva booking that permeates RAW and destroyed Emma, who I was wild about.


*You are so right I fear that too. 

TRIPLE H PEDIGREE THAT SENILE OLD FATHER IN LAW OF YOURS OUT OF POWER ALREADY!!!!*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *
> 
> I think Rhino faces Baron Corbin next week but not sure. I don't read spoilers but heard he faces him on one of these episodes. They should totally have an extreme rules match at the live show with them two.
> 
> *


*
Corbin vs. Rhyno would be a great hard hitting match. Corbin needs a real brawl to break him in as a monster. His feud with Bull was a complete flop.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> *You are so right I fear that too.
> 
> TRIPLE H PEDIGREE THAT SENILE OLD FATHER IN LAW OF YOURS OUT OF POWER ALREADY!!!!*


Vince seems senile or at least a little demented. Get him declared incompetent, and save the damn company from Vince and his baser instincts. If that doesn't work, HBK superkick and HHH pedigree combo just like they did on Undertaker. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Bullydully

Best NXT show in weeks, was thoroughly entertained from top to bottom. The standout moments were the fantastic triple threat match the Zayn/Owens Brawl at the end. That dive was fucking amazing.


----------



## x78

Dana Brooke promo (Y)


----------



## dan the marino

Was this CJ Parkers' last appearance? Fitting for him to have his final match on Earth Day if so. 

Great show this week. Divas match was awesome, Breeze/Balor should be really good, Enzo and Cass were funny, and Zayne/KO brawl was great.


----------



## Heavunion

Balor vs Dillinger : Finn always with the GOAT entrance :mark:

As for the match, well, it was what I expected but hey, that's a good beginning for the show.

And good promo by Breeze, can't wait for the feud. Should be awesome and I can't wait to see Balor in Cute Ville, Bitch !

Good promo by Dana Brooke, I like that character but the rebirth of the women's division ? You are not in the main roster yet 

But the best promo was clearly the one of Kevin Owens. Seriously, I just wanna punch him, so good and I like his DGAF attitude

Bayley vs Lynch vs Charlotte : Becky Lynch Won, yeah :mark: :mark::mark:

No seriously, this match was great like you could've easily guess but the way they booked Charlotte was great because that is something I would like to see more often. She was booked as the champion, the better wrestler but the B&B also got their offense and LB was able to pick up the win with a sneaky pin. Like if it was real, sometimes, the best doesn't always win and I love it.

But I wonder what is gonna happen between her and Sasha now...

Itami vs Parker : Man, how much am I gonna miss CJ Parker, he was sucha wasted talent. Seriously, he could've a good talent and I love that gimmick.

As for the match, well, Itami needed to looked strong after his matches against Breeze and he did that well, looked good at the end even if those punches, man, did they looked weak.

Useless has-been match : Why do they hype Rhino ? Seriously, he doesn't need it, he is a " legend " here on NXT, his pointis to lose, not ot be a future top talent but hey, at least, it wasn'tanother Baron Corbin Match

Owens vs Riley ; Good match but I don't see how people can say that Owens should be booked against Cena on the Main Roster for his first match. I mean, even against Alex Riley, he looks kinda small and not that impressive. He is good but he is far from being a monster like Lesnar

And Sami vs Owens, it's on baby :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

- I'm just gonna assume that Dillinger has replaced CJ as Head Jobber of NXT

- Balor v Breeze? Now that's what I wanna see. If NXT has top stars who aren't in the title picture, just throw them together and let them feud. A little direction never hurt anybody

- Just come on and give me a Itami-Crowe feud already! I came for stiff, dammit!

- A Bull/Rhyno alliance would be so cool

- ut Back to commentary, Riley

- Sami Zayn looks like a movie critic who hangs out in coffee shops


----------



## Chrome

Really enjoyed this week's episode. The Riley/Owens match was decent and the Zayn/Owens brawl afterwards was awesome. Triple threat was good too, liked the finish. Was clever and Becky winning is great. (Y)

Squash matches were good too. Good solid episode all around. Better than Raw this week, and didn't even watch Raw but I don't need to.


----------



## Deeds

I only kinda enjoyed last nights episode, it felt a little flat for the most part, all just felt like stuff I've seen a thousand times before. The bits that stood out though were the divas triple threat and the Zayn/Owens brawl.

I hadn't read the spoilers for it so Becky winning was a nice surprise since she's my favorite NXT diva besides Sasha, not expecting/wanting her to get the title anytime soon though, let Sasha hold it for a couple of months longer.

As for the brawl, I loved it both guys are amazing at selling feuds with their body language and facial expressions and they both put great intensity into it. Zayn's dive was awesome as well. I really want to see Owens apron powerbomb Riley now though after a couple of teases.


----------



## Gretchen

Either Alex Riley is a giant or Owens will look like a midget once he gets on the main roster.

That Zayn vs Owens brawl though. Angry Zayn is the best Zayn.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Riley is a tank. He just needs to tone it down just a tiny bit, and he'll have it right. Owens though is spot on. He knows how good he is. 

Good episode. Tye Dillinger was fluid in his exchanges. He is quite good, just needs to work on his presence or maybe produce some sort of gimmick. The Canadian guy is not going to cut it.


----------



## Gretchen

Lariatoh! said:


> Riley is a tank. He just needs to tone it down just a tiny bit, and he'll have it right. Owens though is spot on. He knows how good he is.


Makes me even more suspicious that WWE's billed heights are bullshit. Riley's only billed at 1 inch higher than CM Punk and the same height as Roman Reigns. Maybe that's correct and he's just huge due to his physique but it seems sort of off to me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I am glad that Becky won the triple threat. She is slowly becoming one of my favorites. Those submissions. Her vs. Sasha should be awesome. :banderas


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Superkick said:


> Either Alex Riley is a giant or Owens will look like a midget once he gets on the main roster.


Tell me about it. The announcers saying Owens is 300 pounds... smh. He's probably about 240, considerably shorter and a smaller overall frame. No way does that belly give him that much extra weight.

Anyway, really good show. I understand it was spliced together from a bunch of tapings, but it flowed nicely. I went in spoiler-free too, and got a big shock when Becky won, figured Bayley had that shit sown up.

Godspeed, CJ Parker. Right after he got a good match out of Solomon Crowe. Hopefully Itami breaks out the GTS in the next set of tapings, after they made a big deal about him taking his move back in the Wrestlemania special.

I don't know what Blake, Murphy, Enzo and Cass want with Carmella. Because they seem interested in her, but they're not fighting over her *insert Brazzers logo here*.

Rhyno was a pro in not playing to the ECW chants and getting them to chant "Gore" instead. Nice veteran move.

I don't know what the deal is with Alex Riley. He shows great passion and has the crowd behind him, but it seems like his sole purpose in life is to get destroyed by Kevin Owens.

That Zayn dive and Owens scampering away... it injected some needed life into NXT after a few average weeks. Looking forward to seeing that feud reignited.


----------



## december_blue

Tapings tonight! Do you think we'll get any debuts?


----------



## december_blue

I've got a feeling based off the picture he tweeted, we're gonna see Tye Dillinger's Perfect 10 character on this set of tapings.


----------



## Waffelz

Legit BOSS said:


> *I didn't forget, I skip his segments :cudi. I will continue to skip them until he evolves his moveset. I have no desire to see 10 minutes of kick spam. I'll give him another chance next month at the live special.*
> 
> 
> 
> *Becky's submission specialist gimmick is good, but she desperately needs help on the mic. She needs a voice coach or to practice enunciation.*


A voice coach, because she has a different accent? Are you serious?


----------



## RaheemRollins

Really enjoyed that episode.. 

Liked Owens-Riley and that Zayn brawl afterwards was cool.. The triplethreat was a good match too, glad Lynch won.. More impressive every time I see her.. 

Perhaps one squash match too many but overall a good tempo to that episode and it was a nice relief not to have a tag match for once.


----------



## RaheemRollins

As a fellow Dubliner, Becky Lynch's accent is absolutely normal for an Dublin born Irish person.. 

Find it hilarious seeing it mentioned she needs a voice coach.. 

Her promo's can obviously improve, delivery especially but what's the harm in having the odd different accent rather.


----------



## Old School Icons

Strong episode with a nice old fashioned brawl at the end


----------



## Alright_Mate

Enjoyable episode this week, the upcoming feuds really starting to build up now. 

Balor getting a simple workout was fair enough, Breeze calling him out though yes oh yes, cannot wait to see them battle. 

Divas deliver again, not as good as the matches they have delivered on the NXT specials, but there were some awesome move spots. Some comments a few pages back saying the title picture has involved the same four for a while, tbh that doesn't bother me one bit because they always display good matches, rather watch them four do battle most weeks than watch Nikki & Naomi on Raw. 

Owens basically squashing Riley for a second time, Zayn coming out and scrapping with Owens was a nice feeder for what's to come. 

The rest of the show I wasn't particularly bothered with the Dana Brooke promo. Itami like Balor getting an easy workout; however I'm not sure where his next feud is coming from though, Corbin, Crowe or Jordan all possibilities but we need to see more of them first. Finally Rhyno was pretty pointless. 

Overall they built up the upcoming feuds nicely this week, Owens vs Zayn, Banks vs Lynch & Balor vs Breeze, all three matches should be awesome!


----------



## Lariatoh!

Can I ask everyone?

Would it have been better if Zayn distracted Owens, Riley gets the roll up pin, Zayn and Owens brawl, Zayn dive, Owens scampers away scenario.... Then what we got? This keeps everyone looking strong because as it played out, Riley isn't looking too good with two straight clean lossess. 

I don't read spoilers so maybe the next few weeks Riley goes on a win streak, idk, but I just thought Riley could have been kept strong here as we got the same exact outcome as their first match.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

Nice episode, I liked it.

But I really liked the Women's match.....of course. They were really good as expected and I was shocked but highly pleased with how the match ended. It really didn't make anyone look weaker. 

I knew that Becky was gonna win because....1. Charlotte is pretty much done in NXT; all she needs to do is finally debut on the main roster. 2. Bayley already at like...2 (?) title shots so Becky winning was pretty obvious. Even though I really wanted Bayley to win :lmao

I'm starting to warm up to Becky, so her and Sasha's match should be good. Although, I agree with The Boss, she does need lessons to learn how to pronounciate, because at certain times while she spoke, I couldn't understand her and it sounds like she has stuff in her mouth. But nothing that can't be worked on. 

Dana Brooke's interview was kind of awkward but again she's new so I'm sure that she'll learn quickly. But I did like the attitude that she exuded during the interview. It was very nice.

The rest....I wasn't really paying attention to as closely, except for Finn, I'll always pay close attention to him. :lmao 

I loved the brawl at the end and I found myself yelling, "KICK HIS ASS SAMI! KICK HIS ASS! I have issues, I know. :lol


----------



## It's Yersel!

I love Finn Bálor's finisher me.

CAN'T WAIT FOR THEM TO BAN IT ON THE MAIN ROSTER!


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Bálor, Itami and Owens all on the same show? My own personal holy trinity of fast forward. At least the divas match was good.


----------



## Mr. Socko

Leave Becky's accent alone unk3


----------



## Louaja89

mr.socko2101 said:


> Leave Becky's accent alone unk3


Her accent is hot if you ask me but what do I know ?


----------



## squeelbitch

i couldn't get into this week's episode much like the previous, i think i'm going to have to delay watching nxt in the future for a few days after lucha underground has been on


----------



## Necramonium

Louaja89 said:


> Her accent is hot if you ask me but what do I know ?


Too be honest, it sounds like she got a potato stuck in her mouth. XD


----------



## Geeee

A little late to the party. This was my favourite ep in at least a month. Every segment was entertaining. Slick finish to the Divas Triple Threat. Rhyno vs. Corbin maybe?



Noctis Lucis Caleum said:


> * Yeah, we need more* *Alexa Bliss * *for sure!* *My second favorite. It goes Bayley, Bliss, Sasha for me. But the NXT divas in general are just all so cool its hard to say like who I want on TV every week. The special should feature 2 diva matches this time!*


I bet we'll get the title match and Bayley vs. Emma.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Nice finish to the Triple Threat match.

Hopefully Lynch will turn face in the process.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Lariatoh! said:


> Can I ask everyone?
> 
> Would it have been better if Zayn distracted Owens, Riley gets the roll up pin, Zayn and Owens brawl, Zayn dive, Owens scampers away scenario.... Then what we got? This keeps everyone looking strong because as it played out, Riley isn't looking too good with two straight clean lossess.
> 
> I don't read spoilers so maybe the next few weeks Riley goes on a win streak, idk, but I just thought Riley could have been kept strong here as we got the same exact outcome as their first match.



I think I would have preferred one of two scenarios: Have Zayn interfere causing Riley to be conflicted about taking the win--either resulting him to lose or take a cheap win. The win wouldn't satisfy him making him want Owens in the future for a 3rd time, but he'd want to try beat Zayn in a match now, too. The next option would be to have Riley return the favor to Owens and the match could have ended in a no contest from a ref stoppage due to a serious beatdown to Kevin.

I don't know I'm just brainstorming lol.


----------



## TempestH

Lariatoh! said:


> Can I ask everyone?
> 
> Would it have been better if Zayn distracted Owens, Riley gets the roll up pin, Zayn and Owens brawl, Zayn dive, Owens scampers away scenario.... Then what we got? This keeps everyone looking strong because as it played out, Riley isn't looking too good with two straight clean lossess.
> 
> I don't read spoilers so maybe the next few weeks Riley goes on a win streak, idk, but I just thought Riley could have been kept strong here as we got the same exact outcome as their first match.


It would have. But this match was actually taped BEFORE the match that Riley and Owens had in Columbus. 

The problem isn't Riley losing, or even losing clean. The problem is that they've made him look inconsequential and made him look like a mere annoyance to Owens.

This match was a bit competitive while the Columbus match was a glorified squash. Instead of having Riley dominated in short order, he and Owens should have been allowed to wrestle for 10-20 minutes per match. Riley should have been allowed to have a bit more offense and a chance to vary his moveset a bit to really show the audience how much he's improved in the ring and to show that he can hang with a top player like Owens. Riley would still lose, but he'd look stronger in defeat. 

And maybe Owens shouldn't have attempted the post match attack for BOTH matches because that just made it repetitive.


----------



## LaMelo

Prince Pretty vs. Finn could be good!


----------



## JustJoel

Give it up for my guy A-Ry - another really strong performance. That desperate babyface fire has been great to watch. Where the hell was this "wrestle like my life's on the line" intensity when he showed up? Maybe it was the time on commentary, but I really dug it. Owens getting that heat - I swear I've seen people _in KO shirts_ booing him:lol

The women's match was a bit of a cluster for me, but damn that Charlotte - everything she does is so :lenny

Itami needs two things: no mo' robe, and a new finish. Unless that was a Buisaku Knee, then ok I guess. Lots of SQUASHING~! That Dana Brooke promo had me :lmao "This is my playground. And playtime's over." *poses* Apparently in bodybuilding, the artistic gesturing is mostly aimed at trying to convince the judges & audience you really want to fuck. Coy girl. 

But yeah, highlight was the ME. Really enjoy Owens and what his character has brought out in others.


----------



## LaMelo

They called the Itami finisher like it was the same Shotgun Kick.


----------



## chargebeam

squeelbitch said:


> i couldn't get into this week's episode much like the previous, i think i'm going to have to delay watching nxt in the future for a few days after lucha underground has been on


I get what you mean. This week's Lucha Underground was fucking epic, it diluted my interest in NXT a bit.

I mean... TAKE A LOOK.


----------



## The Bloodline

I enjoyed NXT this week. I finally feel like stories are moving forward. 

*Balor vs Dillinger- * Dont know much about Dillinger, dont have much interest in him either. last time i saw him he was facing Jason Jordan, i'd like to see more of Jason Jordan. I can watch Finn entrance all day, he has a top 3 theme at the moment. Excited to see he has a new feud starting up with Breeze. I really like both guys. 

*Dana Brooke-* Good promo. Im generally a fan of these type of gimmicks. I love dominating females, if her attitude can translate in-ring she'll be set. Nice start for her, theres definite potential. 

*Kevin Owens* promo was great. It was so simple, his character came across perfectly. 

*Bayley vs Lynch vs Charlotte-* I love Charlotte. Evertime ive seen her she has impressed me more each time. I like Becky too, happy to see she picked up the win. It was a well put together match, great creative way to end it as well. 

*Itami vs Parker-* I am gonna miss CJ Parker, I adored the guy whenever he was on my screen. I liked his gimmick and his last two matches actually really entertained me too. I'm warming up to Itami ever since the Mania special but he needs a story line before i can get fully behind him. 

*Rhyno Squash-* I'll never get tired of seeing the gore. A nice rebound for his lost to Sami. Keeping him strong til they're ready for him to put someone else over.

*Owens vs Riley-* Better than their other match. I still cant get behind Riley. The best thing about him was always Miz, and that hasnt changed for me. Owens as a dominating heel on the main roster concerns me because of his size but I guess if they book him strong enough he'll always appear legit. Everything is really working well for him in NXT so far. He does all the little things like stepping on Riley :lol. The brawl after the match with Sami was really needed to spice things up with these 2. Great way to close the show.



chargebeam said:


> I get what you mean. This week's Lucha Underground was fucking epic, it diluted my interest in NXT a bit.
> 
> I mean... TAKE A LOOK.



:sodone 
I havent watched in a while, but thats some great motivation right there.
*Edit:* off topic but i had to say thank you for posting that gif cause I ended up watching the latest show, absolute incredible episode. I didnt even know the characters and i got sucked right into the story and the main event delivered. I really cant say enough about the story telling by the end of the match.


----------



## just1988

*Just watching this week's NXT and it seems to be night of the awful promo, first Dana, then Owens and then Banks & Lynch.*


----------



## chargebeam

Ravensflock88 said:


> :sodone
> I havent watched in a while, but thats some great motivation right there.
> *Edit:* off topic but i had to say thank you for posting that gif cause I ended up watching the latest show, absolute incredible episode. I didnt even know the characters and i got sucked right into the story and the main event delivered. I really cant say enough about the story telling by the end of the match.


My pleasure. It was indeed one of their best episodes. Also, during that crossbody, you can hear Matt Striker yell "HOLY SHIT" uncensored and Vampiro leave the booth and run around. That makes the whole thing even better.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT 2015 APRIL 22 REVIEW


OPENING MATCH
Finn Balor vs Tye Dillinger
***
It was an alright match - considering it was a squash match. Dillinger was cool. Balor's entrance and finisher were super cool. Not much else to say about this one. I am looking forward to Breeze vs Balor.


Kevin Owens' promo was so hilarious. :ha


TRIPLE THREAT NO. 1 CONTENDERSHIP MATCH
Bayley vs Becky Lynch vs Charlotte
***3/4
I loved all of their entrances. Great, fun match. Lots of striking in the beginning, followed up by innovative spots later on. 










Perfect formula for a divas triple threat match. Good pacing. However, I did notice multiple instances where one of the divas were standing around doing nothing. I know this is expected in a triple threat, but they should at least hit the mat or drop out of the ring. Not a big deal. The ending was awesome. 










I marked out. :mark: BECKY LYNCH! :lenny











BACK FROM WRESTLEMANIA MATCH
CJ Parker vs Hideo Itami
***
Decent match. Like the opening match, not much to say about this one. Is it me or is Itami losing the magic? I was excited for his debut and everything, but lately he hasn't been shining. Considering this was his first match since WrestleMania, I expected an epic show. Oh well. At the moment, he is average at best.


"Rhyno is gonna kill you!"
"E-C-DUBYA! E-C-DUBYA!"
"GORE! GORE! GORE!"
:lmao :lmao :lmao


LMAO ENZO AND CASS AND CARMELLA. :ha


MAIN EVENT GRUDGE MATCH
Alex Riley vs Kevin Owens
***1/2
RAGE! Riley is ripped as fuck. Why is he not in WWE? "Lets go Owens! Lets go Riley!" chants from the start. It was an alright match, but the ending was pretty cool. I like Owens' powerbomb. He could be a mega heel in WWE.










I marked out when Zayn came from nowhere. Dude is a star.




















NXT is usually on par, but I am finding that it is a level under ROH and LU caliber. This episode was actually great, despite the weaker matches. My only complaint is that too many matches means short matches, and short matches are usually weaksauce. Also, squash matches like the one Rhyno was in are pretty useless in my opinion. The audience is not stupid. We all know what a squash match is. It's just an insult to our intelligence for having to watch it lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> My pleasure. It was indeed one of their best episodes. Also, during that crossbody, you can hear Matt Striker yell "HOLY SHIT" uncensored and Vampiro leave the booth and run around. That makes the whole thing even better.


Great call. it was an amazing scene. Thanks for posting that gif. :clap I still love NXT too. :mark:


----------



## LaMelo

That elevation by Zayn! :sami


----------



## Certified G

I only just got done watching last weeks NXT show and again wasn't too impressed with the whole show. I'm wondering, am I the only one who didn't think the women's match was very good? In my opinion it was a sloppy worked match and I thought it lacked psychology which made the match feel flat and average.. Obviously it was better than a main roster match but it was far from what I'm used to with NXT women's matches. I expected it to be a killer match but I was actually pretty dissapointed with the match.

Regardless I'm still excited for next weeks episode. NXT seems to be having a slight dip in quality but from what I've read in the spoilers the upcoming weeks and live special of NXT should be fun.


----------



## JustJoel

Certified G said:


> I only just got done watching last weeks NXT show and again wasn't too impressed with the whole show. I'm wondering, am I the only one who didn't think the women's match was very good? In my opinion it was a sloppy worked match and I thought it lacked psychology which made the match feel flat and average.. Obviously it was better than a main roster match but it was far from what I'm used to with NXT women's matches. I expected it to be a killer match but I was actually pretty dissapointed with the match.


I didn't care for it either, in all honesty. The whole 3-person spot thing is a little out of control, and almost always feels a little contrived. Just a series of spots.

Compare that with the Main Event, where Owen's repeated backing off on the outside created the spirited, but ill-advised baseball slide from Riley which ultimately led to his demise. Actual psychology, like OMGS


----------



## Phaedra

Brooke is a wee bit better already. time will tell. 

What are they building with Bliss, the tag champs and Carmella? I was almost certain mella was going to turn on the realest guys at takeover but now i'm not so sure.


----------



## mattheel

I know that she was in the ring with a better performer this week, but I thought Dana was MUCH better tonight than she was two weeks ago. Like her look, gimmick, her presence, even her music. She needed to improve in the ring. Tonight was a step in the right direction.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

mattheel said:


> I know that she was in the ring with a better performer this week, but I thought Dana was MUCH better tonight than she was two weeks ago. Like her look, gimmick, her presence, even her music. She needed to improve in the ring. Tonight was a step in the right direction.


I can buy that. People need to give her more of a chance before they hit the eject button.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Still think Owens/Zayn needs a stip. Like from a standpoint of match quality they have had so many big matches over the years that have alot to live up to.

Kinda wanna see Bliss manage Blake and Murphy just so we get to see her more 

Emma and Bayley's feud is just awesome imo, glad they have multiple diva feuds happening now, good stuff from Becky too I am behind her as the NEW champ and I LOVE Sasha, but Lynch just is IT. 

LOL A-Ry is awesome nuff said, this really works for him getting beaten on and making him more crazy/obsessed.

Itami/Breeze/Balor will be great at the Takeover I hope for a GTS to happen. I see it being Breeze's time for sure.

RHINO and BARON is gonna be epic

*


----------



## Buster Baxter

This week was very enjoyable episode. It was very story driven. Lol I didn't want it to end. Definitely looking forward to the special. My only complaint would be why wouldn't they just wait until May 20th to do that tag match?


----------



## Kronke

Dana was definitely better tonight, though her hair kind of creeped me out.

The backstage segment with Blake & Murphy, Carmella, and Alexa had a BRAZZERS feel to it.

I did like trolling heel Emma, and wouldn't mind a Bayley/Emma match at Takeover.

Skipped the Hideo/Adam Estrogen and Becky/jobber matches, but I'll assume they were horrible. If I'm wrong, someone let me know, and I'll check them out.

Not much to say about the tag match and Zayn/Riley. Both were cheap. I wish Riley/Zayn could of gone longer, but I get KO taking his shot. 

A decent show for building towards May 20th, but not much good wrestling (unless there was some in the 2 matches I said I skipped). 

6/10.


----------



## Kronke

Also, no Sasha AGAIN.. wtfff


----------



## mattheel

Kronke said:


> Dana was definitely better tonight, though her hair kind of creeped me out.
> 
> The backstage segment with Blake & Murphy, Carmella, and Alexa had a BRAZZERS feel to it.
> 
> I did like trolling heel Emma, and wouldn't mind a Bayley/Emma match at Takeover.


Agreed on these three points.

While I definitely thought Dana was better tonight, I was wondering the whole time whether her hair was that color two weeks ago. Still...dont hate it.

Im loving this Emma/Bayley feud. I was never a huge fan of the baby face Emma, but this cynical heel Emma is great. Feel like she and Bayley will have some great matches.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Sami Zayn saying "I need a warmup match" came off as a heel comment that I expected ARY to be pissed off at. 

Who was the girl wrestling Becky Lynch; Lynch being very impressive. Hope they commit on a face turn.

The main event match was good, but the rest were subpar. On the other hand, many storylines were built or progressed. I wish there was 1 less match and a bit more time into the wrestling.


Itami is incredible in the ring, and I feel like he just gets wrestling. He just needs to learn English and be able to speak. And then I think he'll have "IT". that triple threat is going to steal the show no doubt.

And Kevin Owens is the best NXT Talent all over imo. Possible the best "superstar" in WWE right now.


----------



## x78

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Who was the girl wrestling Becky Lynch.


Crazy Mary Dobson, indy girl who was brought in as a jobber so they didn't have to use Blue Pants and let the crowd hijack the show again.


----------



## Mr. I

mattheel said:


> I know that she was in the ring with a better performer this week, but I thought Dana was MUCH better tonight than she was two weeks ago. Like her look, gimmick, her presence, even her music. She needed to improve in the ring. Tonight was a step in the right direction.


The match aired two weeks ago was taped in February, and the one aired tonight was taped last week. Bayley is also a much better wrestler than Blue Pants.


----------



## TripleG

This week's show...my thoughts! 

- Kevin Owens promo to kick things off was good after the way last week's show ended. The whole thing was just a set up to let us know the main event to the next Takeover special, but I am damn psyched about to see this match again! Kevin trying to weasel out of having to defend the title was pretty great too. It was also great to have Sami talk him into it too, haha. 

- NXT hits the road! Sweet. And after watching Murphy and Blake jump to Alexa Bliss, I am super convinced they want a 3 way. 

- Enzo & Cass get a non-title win over the tag champs. I normally don't like that, but unlike what happens on the main show, at least Enzo & Cass got built up to the non-title match. I mean they've been winning matches for a while now. 

- It was cool to see a promo from Becky to show off more of her personality, though she seems to be fighting her accent a bit. 

- So did Bayley not see Emma just standing right there off camera? It is almost like in WWE land that if you are not in frame, then nobody in frame can see you. 

- Liked the Corbin vignette. 

- Dana Brooke Vs. Bayley = Solid match, but I hate the distraction finish that they went with. To me, it just makes the face look dumb. Even the announcers said it! "How can you let a headband be your downfall?". Oh well, I like that there is a divas feud that doesn't involve the title. Speaking of which, I think there is potential in a Charlotte Vs. Dana Brooke feud. 

- Balor Vs. Itami Vs. Breeze in a 3 Way Contenders match at the next Takeover Special?!?!?! YAY!!! 

- Itami Vs. Rose was a solid showcase win for Itami. 

- It was nice to see Becky Lynch get a squash and get her submission expertise on display. 

- Zayn Vs. Riley = It was cool to have Owens at commentary because he was great, haha. Anyways, match was fine and Owens causing the DQ to attack Zayn was fine too. Him attacking Zayn and even hitting the powerbomb on Riley was a good heel moment too. 

Show this week was solid and set up some good things for the Takeover special.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I'm not sure when exactly Dana Brooke had that match with Blue Pants for her debut, but just watching her in there with Bayley, it really seemed like a different/better wrestler. Dana was more confident, her moves looked a lot better and her entrance was a lot more tolerable. It's amazing how in 2 weeks(or whatever amount of days that debut match was filmed) she could improve so drastically. I'm sure being in there with a girl she actually knows and a good worker, definitely helped but it's nice to see that potential that I thought she had even in the Blue Pants match was shown even more Tonight. Her finisher looks awesome as well.

The squash match with Becky and Sarah Thompson was a complete waste of time, like most squash matches are. I thought Sarah did her job as a jobber(unlike Blue Pants) but it would've been nice to see her get in a few of her signature moves. Wasted opportunity but from what I read online, apparently WWE flew Sarah Thompson in for that appearance, so they must like her a lot and she may very well get a contract despite how they used her for that match with Becky.


----------



## dan the marino

Great episode tonight. It really is night and day how NXT treats talents compared to RAW. Just look at someone like Itami or Becky. They're a little underdeveloped, need some help working out their character, so they're actually given some time to cut a promo from the heart and add themselves a little oomph. Or how about how all the storylines going on at once? Becky/Emma is interest, the main event is awesome, even the tag team storyline looked like it was going in a fine, if predictable journey. Now it looks like they instead are making Carmella more likeable and more interesting than her being a bitch face or bitchier heel would've been. I like it. 

Dana was much better this week than the last time I saw her in a match. She could cool it a bit with the armpit rubbing, but otherwise that was actually a pretty good little match, much less awkward. 

What they're doing with Owens is fantastic too. I love how they've built his character as a cold, manipulative bastard and how he's even turning desperate Alex Riley heel, and how Sami was able to out-think him in the opening segment.

It's not that NXT is completely perfect or anything but it's just a good show and a shame as they do more with one hour than RAW can do with three. The commentary, the storylines, the titles mean more, the divas are actually not only watchable but are a great division themselves, etc.


----------



## chargebeam

Is it me or that opening promo had LOTS of audio edits? Listen when Owen agrees to put the title on the line, there's a sudden OLÉ OLÉ chant dubbed in.


----------



## mattheel

Ithil said:


> The match aired two weeks ago was taped in February, and the one aired tonight was taped last week. Bayley is also a much better wrestler than Blue Pants.


The timing of when things were taped is completely inconsequential to the content of my post.

In regards to your last point, I literally said that Bayley was a better performer in the post you quoted...


----------



## wowjames

PimentoSlice said:


> I'm not sure when exactly Dana Brooke had that match with Blue Pants for her debut, but just watching her in there with Bayley, it really seemed like a different/better wrestler. Dana was more confident, her moves looked a lot better and her entrance was a lot more tolerable. It's amazing how in 2 weeks(or whatever amount of days that debut match was filmed) she could improve so drastically. I'm sure being in there with a girl she actually knows and a good worker, definitely helped but it's nice to see that potential that I thought she had even in the Blue Pants match was shown even more Tonight. Her finisher looks awesome as well.
> 
> The squash match with Becky and Sarah Thompson was a complete waste of time, like most squash matches are. I thought Sarah did her job as a jobber(unlike Blue Pants) but it would've been nice to see her get in a few of her signature moves. Wasted opportunity but from what I read online, apparently WWE flew Sarah Thompson in for that appearance, so they must like her a lot and she may very well get a contract despite how they used her for that match with Becky.


Yeah the show exposed how unnecessary and not special Blue Pants is. Leva can't carry Wrestlers and Sarah Thompson was as over as Blue Pants pretty much.


----------



## Morrison17

lol at "thank you Kevin" chants. damn right. go away Riley.

Carmella was good tonight. 

Emma's great. 

it seems like I'm the only one who never heard of Sarah Dobson. Wrestling news websites mentioned her, fans cheered her. I do follow popular indies, but never saw her.


----------



## jacobrgroman

man, can't wait for takeover: the beckoning.


so was sane sara dobson one of the new signees or just "enhancement"?


----------



## elo

Kevin fucking Owens, legit scary, the commentators were shitting themselves thinking they may be the next A-RY.

Dana's ring work was way way way better than 2 weeks ago, thank christ for that. I don't like her heel work though, I am wondering why HHH chose this role for her instead of say a babyface wonder woman type gimmick......it would be much easier for her to work as the good girl, her bad girl routine is forced to fuck, the mannerisms, the touching, the poses......nothing natural about it at all, her ring work will have to be incredible to get over with this gimmick IMO.

I like that Emma has popped up after Bayley failed in yet another #1 contender's match playing the role of happy girl, now Emma needs to beat the hell out of her and actually win a match, she should now start to slowly drag Bayley across to the "dark" side.

Squash matches for Hideo and Becky were fair enough.

The Corbin promo was odd, the Rhyno promo as some form of response was even odder......it came across as monster heel v monster heel......I thought Corbin was supposed to be a likeable weirdo/myserious/lone wolf character but now he wants to ruin the dreams of others!?!? Doesn't sound very nice.

Overall good storyline progression ep, the wrestling was forgettable.


----------



## Chrome

Nice episode this week, enjoyed the Owens/Zayn promo and Owens Powerbombing Riley on the apron. Also Dana Brooke was much better as well. the next NXT Takeover is shaping up to be another classic.


----------



## TJQ

Alright episode. Loved that Zayn/Owens promo, I wish these guys could feud forever. Unfortunately Alex Riley is still on my screen, at least i got to watch him get powerbombed into the apron and hear the "Thank you Kevin" chants afterwards :saul


----------



## jcmmnx

Another good show with Zayn and Owens showing why they are the best baby face and heel in the WWE.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I have really been liking Becky lately. Can't wait for her vs. Sasha.








Dat armbar :banderas


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Kevin Owens/William Regal/Sami Zayn segment: This was probably the greatest segment of the year. I loved how Kevin called Zayn out, then said he doesn't deserve a title match. This is how STRONG heel champions operate. They hold their own, but still have elements of cowardice added to their characters to piss people off. I like how Owens operates on his own time and does what he wants, when he wants. Regal is an on air authority figure done right, and NXT is a wrestling show booked right. You don't give away a match like this on a random taping. They booked it on the live special to give people something to look forward to; something the main roster has forgotten how to do. Sami Zayn's retort to Owens was amazing. Zayn flipped the script on Owens and got in his head just like Owens got in Zayn's head when he was the challenger. What goes around comes around. The storytelling here was on another level. I love a great story. I was already satisfied by this point and ready to give the show a 10.

Carmella/Enzo & Cass/Blake & Murphy/Alexa Bliss segment: Back to back awesome talking segments roud. Blake and Murphy finally showed some personality and got me invested in them. Carmella worked this angle to perfection and Alexa Bliss was extra sexy when she showed a bit of sass. If Carmella does indeed go singles after the live special, I'd like to see a long term feud between her and Alexa.

William Regal/Alex Riley segment:  If NXT put on an hour of backstage segments, I'd be perfectly ok with that. I'm the most invested in NXT I have been in the last month. Great wrestling doesn't mean anything to me without a story. Alex Riley comes out salty as hell about losing to Owens again, which sets up a match between he and Zayn. Riley's intensity is still good and all, but he really needs to









Enzo & Cass vs. Blake and Murphy: First of all, Carmella's hair looks ridiculous now. She looks so trashy here. Her outfit and hairstyle backstage was really cute, so I don't know why she downgraded before the match. Secondly, why is this match even happening anyway :kobe? This should have been saved for the live special. This REEKS of RAW booking and I've had enough of that bullshit. I don't want to see it here. They could have ended their interaction at the backstage segment. If this was an attempt at a red herring to show Carmella's allegiance to Enzo & Cass, it was completely unnecessary. Now the Tag Team Champions have been pinned in a non title match and it makes their next encounter mean less. Keep that shit on the main roster ut.

Becky Lynch Promo: Much better than anything she's ever done. "NBecksT" still SUCKS, but her delivery has improved greatly and her content was superb. I respect her ambition and have a reason to give a damn about her now.

Bayley Interview:  I had a feeling it was Emma who stole Bayley's gear as soon as she said it. The narrative for the past month has been that Emma is trying to prevent Bayley for ending up like her. This slow burn isn't doing anything, though. Emma needs to beat some sense into Bayley to really send a message.

Baron Corbin vignette:  Well, it's better than a squash :draper2. NXT is finally trying to give a reason to care about Corbin besides Arrive, End of Days, Smile at the ladies, and Leave. Now give him a meaningful feud.

KillaBarbie vs. Bayley: Dana was looking more like Sindel in her younger days this week :hayden3. I enjoyed this match. Bayley had some intense offense mixed in with her silly shenanigans, and Dana looked much better here than in her match against Blue Pants. Emma coming out and mocking Bayley with her music and headbands was a great way to further the storyline, push Dana, and protect Bayley's loss. "I'M NOT YOUR ENEMY!" being played in the background as Emma and Bayley stare at each other was a perfect way to close things off. See, this is the distraction finish done right; not a dumbass rollup in a 3 minute squash/botchfest that leads to nothing. I'm looking at you, main roster Divas :cudi.

William Regal's Takeover Announcement: #1 Contender match for the live special featuring Breeze, Balor, and Itami. This should be great. Balor and Breeze have never disappointed, and I expect Itami to debut the GTS here. I wouldn't mind him going over if he expands his moveset and stops spamming kicks for 10 minutes. As things stand, I have no interest in watching his matches. Hearing Adam Rose's music as I type this constitutes an immediate fast forward.

Becky vs. Sarah: Becky was impressive here. I like how she stood up out of that first pin by Sarah. The leg drop spot sucks, but the "BETTER THAN HOGAN" chants make me laugh everytime. The Submission Specialist gimmick is really good for her. I like how she wins with a new submission every match. This episode added much more depth to her character than being the awkward Irish rocker chick who's just kind of there.

Rhyno calling out Corbin:







FINALLY :drose! Corbin vs. Rhyno should be a great hard hitting match. Corbin really needs this to get people invested in him. Rhyno was the perfect choice because he's someone with a name, someone who can deliver in the ring, and someone who can bring the fight to and out of the pretty boy. He's like the Brock to Corbin's Roman on a lesser scale.

Alex Riley vs. Sami ZaynI was way more interested in Owens' commentary than this match. When I highlighted my screen and saw there were 6 minutes left, I lost all investment in what was going on in the ring. I jut knew the interference was imminent and nothing happening during this match matters. Owens does a great job here of expressing his annoyance with being in Zayn's shadow. His trolling about the commentators not doing their jobs was also funny. I was so happy when Riley got Apron Powerbombed. He just never knew when to stop. Hopefully this writes him off TV for awhile until he gets a direction in the mid card.

Overall show gets a 9.5/10. The storytelling was EXCELLENT :russo!!! Enzo and Cass beating the champions was the only downside, but not enough to ruin it.*


----------



## Sweettre15

Ok so, pretty entertaining outing this week and added some much needed steam after things faltered a bit during Mania season

- Lynch and Itami have really come into their grooves as performers with Lynch having more of a grasp on her character and Itami coming more into his groove in the ring.

Zayn and Owens' heat up their feud on the mic with Zayn finally getting under Owen' skins and Owens sounds much better delivering aggressive promos that he does when he's calm.

Alex Riley is becoming an interesting moving part in this Owens angle but I hope he gets it together in the ring because promos are his only strength so far.

Emma as a trolling heel is hilarious and this feud with Bayley is finally starting to come together more.

Enzo is great but Blake and Murphy need to develop more as characters.

Bliss and Carmella have a fair bit of chemistry so I'm interested in where things go with them.

I have to admit though I'm starting to miss the cast revolving door that we usually have with NXT where the players rotate due to callups and the like because it freshened things up. I know they are also worried about the brand's drawing power due to it's growth but still keeping it fresh benefits the products.

Anyway with all that said, Good episode and hopefully things heat up from here


----------



## belee in him

I am obsessed with Carmella, Bank$ the BAWSE and now the KILLERBARBIE. So much swag for these 3 goddesses. Please more of them!


----------



## Old School Icons

This was a better balanced episode than last week and the excitement for the next take over is building for me now

Owens laughing after the apron powerbomb on Riley just killed me :lol


----------



## belee in him

Last time we had a non-indy guy win the NXT title was Bo Dallas. And he was the most entertaining NXT champion. Hope they put the belt on Corbin soon, getting real tired of all these smaller boring guys.


----------



## jcmmnx

belee in him said:


> Last time we had a non-indy guy win the NXT title was Bo Dallas. And he was the most entertaining NXT champion. Hope they put the belt on Corbin soon, getting real tired of all these smaller boring guys.


Owens is a small boring guy? He's probably the most entertaining character in WWE.


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker

I like the episode, I found it super interesting though, I didn't pay attention during some parts.

I love how they have a William Regal as the GM and how he plays the role. He is neutral with the wrestlers and doesn't come out every episode wasting time. Take notes Authority....please!!! Random thought though, I really like Regal's accent; it's very soothing and just nice to listen to.

I also love how Sami Zayn played mind games with Owens and made him put his title on the line. That was super smart of booking.
I deeply enjoyed the Carmella, Enzo and Big Cass segment, especially how Enzo kept talking :lmao. Even though I don't like them much, I laughed when Blake and Murphy kept jumping over the couch. Also, does this also mean Carmella vs Alexa Bliss??? If so....yay!!!!!

I also agree with the Boss, they shouldn't have given the tag match away on just a regular episode. They should have saved it.

I enjoyed the match between Bayley and Dana. She actually seems to have gotten better from last week! I don't know if this was because of the opponent or what but she has gotten better! She still needs to tone done the molestation of herself and flexing, but I see something good in her. I absolutely love her finisher because it's actually a power move that seems like it could pin someone.

I also want more Bayley and Emma. It's so interesting and I can't wait to see how Bayley handles Emma.
I didn't pay attention to the Adam Rose and Hideo.

For the Sami Zayn match with Alex Riley, I wasn't really paying attention but I was listening to the commentary. I don't know how I feel about them acting so scared of Owens. I mean I understand the reasoning but, my thought process is that, he'll only throw you over the desk. It's not like he's Brock Lesnar and will flip the desk over and then F5 ya ass. :lmao But that's just me.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Only just got round to watching but yet again another good show. 

I'll start with Kevin Owens, this guy just keeps getting booked to perfection, the opening segment was very good & his beat down on Zayn & Riley was just as good. He is just a complete and utter arsehole but he plays his character so well, he is the best thing in WWE right now. 

Dana Brooke was better this week her entrance especially felt shorter, everybody deserves a chance just got to give her time. She comes across as an aggressive no nonsense character, not a pretty style but I'm ok with a dirty heel diva in NXT. Bayley v Emma feud bubbling up nicely really looking forward to how that plays out. 

Itami v Rose was boring, when is Rose getting bloody released. Basic squash match for Becky but her submission move is awesome! 

Blake & Murphy v Enzo & Cass is getting boring, nothing that we haven't seen before, NXT needs to bulk up the Tag Division.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Carmella was looking so fine on that couch. :trips5


----------



## chargebeam

I really love how NXT successfully manages to give backstage segments to almost everybody -- even for a few seconds -- under fucking 50 minutes. They made everybody move forward in their respective storylines and characters while not necessarily having everybody wrestle.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Leon Knuckles said:


> Carmella was looking so fine on that couch. :trips5











:banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

:banderas :banderas :banderas


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NastyYaffa said:


>


----------



## Geeee

I think it would be great if Riley just slowly turned into Gollum with a win over Kevin Owens being his precious.

I'm pretty sure that Sami Zayn's lines to convince Kevin Owens to give him a title shot were identical to the lines Kevin Owens used previously to get Zayn to put the title on the line. Nice treat to those who have been watching all along.


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Dana brooke makes Charlotte look attractive.


----------



## x78

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Dana brooke makes Charlotte look attractive.


Charlotte is attractive.









She got a hoverhand from Brock :draper2


----------



## Jerichoholic274

x78 said:


> Charlotte is attractive.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She got a hoverhand from Brock :draper2


How many shadows are there? Watch her on tv and she looks like a character from the movie adaption of Roald Dahl's the witches.


----------



## The Tempest

Looks like NXT's back on track :HHH2 I loved almost everything on this week's episode. 
The opening segment was great, I liked how Zayn played mind games with Owens, you know, what goes around comes around :cudi and Owens is just the perfect heel roud

Dana Brooke is getting better, her backstage promo was good and the match with Bayley was fun. I'm interested in Emma and her potential feud with Bayley, it should be interesting.

Becky Lynch promo was good, she's slowly becoming an interesting character, and her match with Sara proved it.

And FINALLY, perhaps, Corbin is gonna get a lenghty match with Rhyno in what should be a very physical match, and not just a boring 3 minute squash contest.

And why did they waste Enzo & Cass vs Blake & Murphy like that? That's some straight main roster booking bullshit right there. They did great on backstage though, Carmella :banderas


----------



## Mr. Socko

That little laugh Owens did after he powerbombed Riley on the apron. :banderas Guy just gets being a heel so well.

Also fuck the haters, Dana held her own against Bayley. People shitting on divas for being fitness models in a previous career like Trish once was :no:


----------



## Buster Baxter

Geeee said:


> I think it would be great if Riley just slowly turned into Gollum with a win over Kevin Owens being his precious.
> 
> I'm pretty sure that Sami Zayn's lines to convince Kevin Owens to give him a title shot were identical to the lines Kevin Owens used previously to get Zayn to put the title on the line. Nice treat to those who have been watching all along.



"I fight for a prize" Lol I was actually surprised they went that route instead of the ol rematch clause. That definitely made sense though.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Can't wait for Takeover, Owens/Zayn is going to be awesome.


----------



## admiremyclone

Just getting around to watching this week's episode, and that opening segment with Owens/Regal/Zayn instantly sold me on Takeover. Great promos, I'm so pumped for the rematch.

How can we have such good segments like this on NXT, and then nothing but skippable trash on RAW?? Its mind boggling.

Enzo & Cass best be wrestling or this episode is a fail.


----------



## Louaja89

Jerichoholic274 said:


> Dana brooke makes Charlotte look attractive.


If you ask me , it's the opposite Charlotte makes Dana look attractive .


----------



## NastyYaffa

Louaja89 said:


> If you ask me , it's the opposite Charlotte makes Dana look attractive .


Agreed. I honestly don't think that Dana is bad looking. :shrug


----------



## HiddenFlaw

kada


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Louaja89 said:


> If you ask me , it's the opposite Charlotte makes Dana look attractive .


It's a vortex of bad skin and sinewy flesh.


----------



## coreysamson

Leon Knuckles said:


> Carmella was looking so fine on that couch. :trips5


She does have some damn nice legs!

As for the Charlotte and Dana out-looking the other debate, I'd do both of them. Serious. Charlotte's looks are under-appreciated around here. In her ring gear, she looks a bit masculine but in regular street clothes she looks more girlish. Trust me, she is GORGEOUS in person. Got to hug her and Bayley too kada Dana looks sexy as hell when not caked in all that makeup from her promo pic. Her ring attire is sexy as hell too. She has a rocking body and a beautiful face. But to each their own though.


----------



## coreysamson

admiremyclone said:


> Just getting around to watching this week's episode, and that opening segment with Owens/Regal/Zayn instantly sold me on Takeover. Great promos, I'm so pumped for the rematch.
> 
> How can we have such good segments like this on NXT, and then nothing but skippable trash on RAW?? Its mind boggling.
> 
> Enzo & Cass best be wrestling or this episode is a fail.


It's amazing in what they do with an hour. I feel myself wanting more by the time I finish each episode.

Imagine if Raw went back to two hours and the booking got the NXT treatment and it could be a GOAT era like the Attitude Era.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Opening segment between Zayn, Owens and Regal was pretty good. Didn't think Owens was as good as he should be (just this episode); he feels almost a little complacent to me, I want him to feel hungrier.

Dana was better this week because she had Bayley to carry her; instead of that awful Blue Pants.

Skipped Team Sawft vs Team Thick. Carmella backstage was alright, Team Thick are cringeworthy.

Itami vs Rose :shrug

Becky was put up against a completely incapable wrestler. It was what it was.

Alex Riley vs Sami, nothing special.


----------



## -Sambo Italiano-

Loved Owens in the first segment. Is it any wonder people cheer for heels. 

I enjoyed Bayley vs Dana aswell. Sure Dana isn't the best but she got an important victory, bayley still looked good out there and it set up a match with emma. Seems like a win win.


----------



## Arkham258

Just watched it, pretty bland show.

Lucha Underground has me spoiled now. They are outperforming NXT by leaps and bounds. Even WWE's best isn't in its league. 

As far as the divas go, Dana Brooke sucks. Becky Lynch sucks. Give me more Bailey and Sasha. And Charlotte's pretty cool too. 

Cass and Enzo, great characters and talkers BORING AS FUCK matches. 

Can I get a GTS from Hideo please?

Owens is the best thing on NXT right now. Him and Zayne were the only interesting thing on the show

Sick of Riley now


----------



## Mr. Socko

Bring back Mary Dobson(Sarah ?) again please kada


----------



## Salvatore Ritondo

I agree with you on Owens I think the loner thing is slowly losing its flair for me/ I'd love to see him go to main roster and somehow be led by Wyatt.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Maybe it's time for Owens to get a new friend. 




Perhaps someone who can actually *hack* it.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I really wish they would upload the NXT episodes from 2013, 2012 seasons. Even going back to the Nexus start. Really want to check out Zayn v Cesaro from the beginning, and those episodes are butchered up online.


----------



## x78

DGenerationMC said:


> Maybe it's time for Owens to get a new friend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps someone who can actually *hack* it.


Kevin Hackman?


----------



## Geeee

x78 said:


> Kevin Hackman?


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Owens wouldn't work as a Wyatt underling.


----------



## Sweettre15

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> I really wish they would upload the NXT episodes from 2013, 2012 seasons. Even going back to the Nexus start. Really want to check out Zayn v Cesaro from the beginning, and those episodes are butchered up online.


Hulu Plus is the best option for you then.


----------



## obby

so are they prepping Alexa Bliss for the worst heel turn of all time then?


----------



## Mr. I

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> Opening segment between Zayn, Owens and Regal was pretty good. Didn't think Owens was as good as he should be (just this episode); he feels almost a little complacent to me, I want him to feel hungrier.
> 
> Dana was better this week because she had Bayley to carry her; instead of that awful Blue Pants.
> 
> Skipped Team Sawft vs Team Thick. Carmella backstage was alright, Team Thick are cringeworthy.
> 
> Itami vs Rose :shrug
> 
> *Becky was put up against a completely incapable wrestler. It was what it was.
> *
> Alex Riley vs Sami, nothing special.


Mary Dobson is a long way from "incapable".


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Ithil said:


> Mary Dobson is a long way from "incapable".


I'm not familiar with her other work. She must have just been having a bad day. :shrug


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So tonignt's main event is Itami vs Breeze? How many is that now? Might as well have made it a best of 7 series or whatever.


----------



## Fighter Daron

I should be the only here that doesn't like Enzo & Cass.


----------



## Necramonium

ITS! TIMMMEEEE!!!

:buffer


----------



## Necramonium

Emma being a genuine cerebral assassin right there working that leg.


----------



## Phaedra

That was great from Emma.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

BAYLEY IS GONNA HUG YOU :lmao


----------



## Phaedra

omg, this cole interview is great. Kevin is a fucking great interview.


----------



## Necramonium

What i find strange about that interview is how the spotlight (actual one) is more on Cole than on Owens in the video like Cole is the bigger star.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL OWENS IS GOATING IN THIS INTERVIEW :lmao


----------



## Leon Knuckles

RHYNO IS GONNA GORE YOU :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

Cole actually did an excellent job in the interview with Owens.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Uhaa!


----------



## Necramonium

Uhaa Nation gonna debut soon? :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Uhaa nation is awesome. Another great NXT signing.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

HOW YOU DOING? NOT VERY GOOD APPARENTLY. :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Blake and Murphy, that was SAAAWWFFFT!


----------



## Necramonium

Did Becky's accent suddenly became American or something.


----------



## Roxinius

Oh god she is disgusting looking the fuck is wrong with her lips


----------



## Phaedra

I really don't like that girl.

But on a better note, omg Balor, he must be gay, he's impossibly beautiful.


----------



## wkc_23

.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

How many times do we really need to see Itami vs. Breeze?


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Ratman said:


> How many times do we really need to see Itami vs. Breeze?


I hope Balor stomps on both of them. :lmao


----------



## wkc_23

"Breeze is racist, no he's not?" :Jordan


----------



## Necramonium

What i think when i see Dana Brooke:









Why is her hair gray? She wears so much makeup like ew. She really is one of those girls where less makeup is better.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on tonight's episode of NXT! 

- Emma Vs. Charlotte was a nice match with good work by both girls! The problem though is this was a no win situation. Emma is a heel now and in a feud with Bayley, so logic says to give her the win and keep her looking strong BUT CHarlotte has been so well protected and promoted so well that you don't want to have her lose in a throwaway match. So who goes over? Well they gave it to Charlotte which protects her image, but renders Emma an ineffective heel. Seriously, this character just sucks at her job if you think about it. She's a face, and she loses, and ehe's a heel, and she still loses! lol. 

- The Becky Lynch interviews have been a nice way to give more insight into who she is and her personality. 

- Kevin Owens interviewed by Michael Cole = I LOVE Owens' getting pissed off that people keep asking him about Sami Zayn. It is a constant blow to his ego and it is great. And hell, Michael Cole was great here too! And Owens' view of himself is great to see too. 

- Rhyno Vs. Bull Dempsey is like watching Rhyno wrestle a fatter version of himself, lol. Rhyno squashes another one in his tear through NXT. Unfortunately, Bull was pretty much neutered after the Corbin feud, so he might be done. I love the way Rhyno has been booked since he's been back. And Rhyno Vs. Baron Corbin...interesting. Hopefully Rhyno can get something good out of him. 

- Loved the Sasha Banks promo. She's just great! 

- Uhaa Nation...I'll give him a chance. NXT has done well with new signess, am I right? 

- Dawkins & Wilder getting a makeover is nice, but given the role Enzo and Cass are on, you just knew they were going to get fed to them...BUT NOPE! Enzo & Cass got beaten up backstage by Murphy and Blake. That felt like something out of a classic episode of Superstars from my youth, and I kind of liked it. 

- Michael's interview with Sami Zayn was also very good. Zayn is one of the best talkers in the company right now. Who knew? haha. It was also nice to see a recap of his match with Cena from Monday Night. I'm convinced the injury was a work to add to the build up to his match with Owens. 

- The Divas Contract Signing = I love Sasha having her own stamp to sign it. That's great, ha ha. It was also nice to see some more personality and humanity out of Becky. She stammered a bit, but the basic point was still good. Becky getting the beast of Sasha with a submission move also highlighted the danger of Becky as a competitor. 

- Alex Riley had another great promo! It sets him up as a heel while providing a natural response to the crowd reaction from last week. 

- Dana Brooke Vs. Charlotte feud. I am TOTALLY down for that. Don't shoehorn it into the next Takeover though. Give that one some time to build. 

- I feel like Breeze & Itami are kind of stuck working with each other and just trade wins back and forth. It isn't as bad as say Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler from a few years ago, but hopefully after Takeover, the two can move on to different things. Anyways, this match was solid and the closing sequence itself was pretty cool. It seemed unnecessary to give Hideo the win if Tyler was just going to stand tall over Balor & Itami anyway, but that's a minor nitpick. 

Overall, another fun episode of NXT goodness that built up to Unstoppable quite nicely. There were some really good promos on this show.


----------



## Gretchen

This interview would be that much better if the Kevin Steen Enthusiast, Panda Bear, was sitting by Owens' side frowning at Cole.


----------



## TJQ

UHAA MOTHERFUCKING NATION :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC

Thank God I was Uhaa that one time in PWG.


----------



## dan the marino

Solid episode this week. Those sit-down interviews were great, can't wait for their confrontation next week.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Necramonium said:


> Did Becky's accent suddenly became American or something.


I'm sure she's been working on lessening her accent. It's easier for her connect with the crowd that way.


----------



## jcmmnx

They made me want to see every Takeover match, had a nice debut video for Uhaa, and set up Dana/Charlotte all in one hour. Is it really that easy?


----------



## LaMelo

I'm still a week behind. What a Huge victory for my boys Enzo and Big Cass.


----------



## jacobrgroman

Phaedra said:


> omg, this cole interview is great. Kevin is a fucking great interview.



"I'm very sorry that I can't give you what you're looking for as a "journalist", and I use that term loosely."

great line.


----------



## Morrison17

lol at wwe booking Tamina and Naomi in feud on a main roster while Emma and Charlotte are in NXT. This 2 are more than ready for main roster and they're both are great talents and actually good looking. 

Plz wwe, dont turn Balor heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TripleG said:


> My thoughts on tonight's episode of NXT!
> 
> - Emma Vs. Charlotte was a nice match with good work by both girls! The problem though is this was a no win situation. Emma is a heel now and in a feud with Bayley, so logic says to give her the win and keep her looking strong BUT CHarlotte has been so well protected and promoted so well that you don't want to have her lose in a throwaway match. So who goes over? Well they gave it to Charlotte which protects her image, but renders Emma an ineffective heel. Seriously, this character just sucks at her job if you think about it. She's a face, and she loses, and ehe's a heel, and she still loses! lol.
> 
> - The Becky Lynch interviews have been a nice way to give more insight into who she is and her personality.
> 
> - Kevin Owens interviewed by Michael Cole = I LOVE Owens' getting pissed off that people keep asking him about Sami Zayn. It is a constant blow to his ego and it is great. And hell, Michael Cole was great here too! And Owens' view of himself is great to see too.
> 
> - Rhyno Vs. Bull Dempsey is like watching Rhyno wrestle a fatter version of himself, lol. Rhyno squashes another one in his tear through NXT. Unfortunately, Bull was pretty much neutered after the Corbin feud, so he might be done. I love the way Rhyno has been booked since he's been back. And Rhyno Vs. Baron Corbin...interesting. Hopefully Rhyno can get something good out of him.
> 
> - Loved the Sasha Banks promo. She's just great!
> 
> - Uhaa Nation...I'll give him a chance. NXT has done well with new signess, am I right?
> 
> - Dawkins & Wilder getting a makeover is nice, but given the role Enzo and Cass are on, you just knew they were going to get fed to them...BUT NOPE! Enzo & Cass got beaten up backstage by Murphy and Blake. That felt like something out of a classic episode of Superstars from my youth, and I kind of liked it.
> 
> - Michael's interview with Sami Zayn was also very good. Zayn is one of the best talkers in the company right now. Who knew? haha. It was also nice to see a recap of his match with Cena from Monday Night. I'm convinced the injury was a work to add to the build up to his match with Owens.
> 
> - The Divas Contract Signing = I love Sasha having her own stamp to sign it. That's great, ha ha. It was also nice to see some more personality and humanity out of Becky. She stammered a bit, but the basic point was still good. Becky getting the beast of Sasha with a submission move also highlighted the danger of Becky as a competitor.
> 
> - Alex Riley had another great promo! It sets him up as a heel while providing a natural response to the crowd reaction from last week.
> 
> - Dana Brooke Vs. Charlotte feud. I am TOTALLY down for that. Don't shoehorn it into the next Takeover though. Give that one some time to build.
> 
> - I feel like Breeze & Itami are kind of stuck working with each other and just trade wins back and forth. It isn't as bad as say Kofi Kingston & Dolph Ziggler from a few years ago, but hopefully after Takeover, the two can move on to different things. Anyways, this match was solid and the closing sequence itself was pretty cool. It seemed unnecessary to give Hideo the win if Tyler was just going to stand tall over Balor & Itami anyway, but that's a minor nitpick.
> 
> Overall, another fun episode of NXT goodness that built up to Unstoppable quite nicely. There were some really good promos on this show.



Great review! My favorite oart of the show was Steen's impressive interview, Enjoyed the whole show and loved seeing Becky get an interview too. Uhaa Nation is imminent!. They really made me look forward to Takeover and I was impressed that I actually liked so many promos. Very good show this week.


----------



## Mojo=Greatness

Wonder if Uhaa Nation debuts or appears at Takeover?

He doesnt need to, but I wouldnt be mad at that, or at the next tapings following.


----------



## Old School Icons

A good raw and a good NXT this week and I haven't even watched Smackdown or Lucha Underground yet. Not a bad week so far!

Best bits for NXT this week

1. Bayley having more of a mean streak at last! The place will go nuts if she wins the NXT Divas title one day

2. Sit down interviews with Owens and Zayn. Owens in particular was so entertaining watching him dismiss Cole's questioning and then sarcastically say how much he likes his work on RAW :lol

3. The understated first tv appearance of Nation. It was kinda different and I liked it. Not every debut needs to be flashy and involve beating someone up. 

4. The contract signing between Lynch and Sasha. 

5. Good main event but nice aftermath with Balor thinking about turning on his team mate only for Breeze to take both his opponents out. 

Only thing that disappointed me was the beat down by Wesley and Blake. Not because the beat down was bad but I was convinced they were going to come out and mock Cass/Enzo's entrance which the crowd would have absolutely booed them out the building for :lol

"BA DA BOOM, WORST TEAM IN THE ROOM!"


----------



## NastyYaffa

:banderas


----------



## squeelbitch

what's the deal with the briscoe brothers rip off's that were meant to face enzo and cass? i hope wwe ain't starting some petty shit like they usually do when they can't get their own way.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Excuse me while I have a @DesolationRow mark out moment :curry2

SASHA IS BACK :mark:
THE BOSS :mark:
SASHA SECTION :mark:
10/10 :mark:
EPIC CONTRACT SIGNING :mark:
BADDEST DIVA IN NXT :mark:

Now that I've gotten that out of my system :russo

Charlotte vs. Emma: My initial thoughts were "Why is this match happening, and why is Charlotte still here?" then I got over it because I love to see Charlotte wrestle and I like Emma working heel. She's like a totally different person in the ring now. I like the aggression she showed while attacking the knee, and Charlotte's selling was great. They did a good job of making her look vulnerable and keeping her strong at the same time. This is something we rarely see on the main roster. It's all or nothing. Either you're a total punk or a Superman. The Family Guy chants are still funny.







for whoever doesn't get the "ahhhh....." reference. Bayley's post match attack was ok. 

Becky Lynch Video Package: They're going to have to ease up on the "I traveled the world and now I'm here" shtick. She's starting to cut the same promo over and over again and I can't stand that. I did like the part about selling out as the stereotypical Irish woman and deciding to have a mean streak to better herself. Sounds familiar







. NXT Women storylines may loop into themselves, but it's such a great formula that I don't care. The confused and directionless babyface adding an edge to their character and doing whatever it takes to win has produced the best results. Tweeners and heels are much better than pandering babyfaces anyway. 

Kevin Owens Interview with Michael Cole: First of all, that belt needs to be shined up. It's got dusty fingerprints all over it. Secondly, I like how they're still playing up the angle of Kevin being insecure about being in Zayn's shadow. When Kevin came in, he was the cool, calm and collected cocky heel who seemed to be on a mission and disregard personal feelings. Now, he's showing signs of mental weakness and that's great for adding layers to his character.

Rhyno vs. Bull Dempsey:  Lol @ that squash. I knew Dempsey was just being built up to be fed to Corbin and they'd do nothing with him afterwards. Speaking of which, I'm excited for this feud. Rhyno is the guy that will bring the fight out of the pretty boy.

Sasha Banks Promo:  :mark: The BOSS is back, putting Becky on notice that she's still the Baddest Diva in NXT, she's the only reason Becky's relevant, and that belt isn't going anywhere. I like how she referenced Moolah as the all time greatest instead of the cliche Trish and Lita, because the new generation doesn't give her the credit she deserves. I'm a Trish fan myself, but I recognize that Moolah is unfairly overlooked.

Blake and Murphy Ambush: This was good heel work by the Tag Team Champions. I was genuinely saddened that Enzo and Cass were beaten up. This is much better booking than last week where they lost for no reason.

Sasha Banks and Becky Lynch Contract Signing: Ok, not only is Becky still cutting the same promo, but she forgot her lines. We get it, you trained a lot, you traveled a lot, and you love wrestling. Is there anything else you can tell us? She should probably be a female Benoit and talk as little as possible if there isn't anything interesting about her besides submissions. Sasha owned this segment without saying a word on the microphone. From the stamp, to flipping the table and stepping on Becky's head, she showed why she's the best Diva period and one of the best heels in the company. Becky standing tall was a good move to give people hope that she has a chance of winning instead of being viewed as a filler opponent with no chance in hell(which she is). Both girls looked good here, but Sasha was the clear standout.

















Alex Riley Promo: Go away ut. It was stupid for him to be talking about his knee when he got Apron Powerbombed. He could have at least sold his back for kayfabe sake. This seemed like legitimate personal bitterness and I had no interest in it whatsoever. I'm glad he's off the show for at least a few months. When he comes back, keep him in the mid card where he belongs.

Uhaa Nation Contract Signing: He seems like a nice guy, but it's hard to get behind him when I feel like he's just going to end up like Ezekiel Jackson, Bobby Lashley, Big E, and every other muscular Black guy who was a directionless mid carder for most of their career.

Dana Brooke Interview: Another great promo by KillaBarbie :drose. She's so good at working her character for someone with no wrestling experience. I would be okay with her being the one to remove Charlotte from NXT because it'd give her even more momentum and solidify her spot as a top heel.

Breeze vs. Itami: I've seen this match too many times and I don't care, so I skipped it. I caught the Tornado DDT on the ropes and that was pretty cool, but I have no desire to watch Hideo spam kicks for 10 minutes. He needed this win for momentum though.

Overall show was good, but last week's was better. I'll give it an 8/10.*


----------



## Genking48

Good show, good show, Breeze vs Itami vs Bálor :harper


----------



## numeno

:banderas


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*Epic episode. Owens cracked me up owning Cole. Loved Lynch's video package and the contract signing, very torn on that match they are both so amazing. Charlotte should be main roster not beating on poor Emma. Def looking forward to Bayley vs Emma especially since both are bringing out new elements of themselves. My girl Bayley deserves the belt in the near future but as does Emma who prob shoulda had it before. 

Poor Enzo and Cass man. And holycrap Rhyno vs Corbin will be sweet.

Itami and Breeze put on another good show, always fun to watch them. Did not expect the closing to the show, Breeze looking legit af. Next Champ is gonna be Gorgeous!

Dana is going after Charlotte now? So now 4 diva feuds (Becky/Sasha, Emma/Bayley, Dana/Charlotte, and Bliss/Carmella was hinted last week) on this 1hr program whereas we get hardly anything in the 5 hrs of RAW/SD lmao. Love NXT baybayy!*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Good episode especially for the Divas. 

Charlotte v Emma was a strong start to the show, Emma is much much better as a heel, those stupid hand movements & her on the receiving end of squash matches really needed to change. Glad they are taking this direction with her, hopefully herself & Bayley get decent time at Takeover as their match could be very good indeed. 

Owens interview with Cole was pure gold, his awkwardness is part of his character in my opinion, makes him even more of an ignorant arsehole. 

Delving into Lynch's background is fair enough but like others have said, hopefully they don't go too hard on that as it will become annoying. Good to see Sasha back on screen, good promo. The contract signing though was perfect in my opinion, Lynch saying same thing but did build up aggression, Sasha was badass absolutely perfect, then Becky holding her own and making a statement, seriously love her submission move. 

Rhyno another basic match, time Bull Dempsey fucked off. Uhaa debut soon, will be good to see another new face. Dana Brooke is going to become seriously annoying. 

Breeze v Itami for the 100th time, so wasn't too bothered. Loved the bit after the match though, Breeze's kick to Balor looked class. Really want to see Breeze on the main roster soon, one of my favourite wrestlers to watch at the minute.


----------



## Geeee

I really hate seeing Michael Cole on NXT. Should've gotten Saxton to do the interview IMO. Like...I highly doubt Cole even watches NXT, so how would he know what Owens has been doing to Zayn? Plus, it just takes me out of the moment seeing "The Voice of the WWE" on NXT.

I'm not a real fan of booking Emma against Charlotte. It looks like Emma will face Bayley at Takeover, so it was weird seeing her lose clean. It was also a little weird for Bayley to need Charlotte's help to get her shit back. Not how I would've done it. I don't think Emma has a win since coming back to NXT, even though I have found her heel work Emmataining.

Sasha's promo and antics in the contract signing were incredible though. Actually, all the promos were really good this week. 

I'd say: Sasha 10/10 and the rest of the show 6/10.


----------



## The Tempest

Very good episode. I liked both interviews with Cole, I laughed at how Owens owned Michael Cole, just great heel stuff, something the main roster has forgotten.

Sasha is back :mark: just awesome :mark: From the personal stamp to stepping on Lynch's head, THE BOSS basically owned the contract signing without saying a word aige (by the way, we need a serious Sasha emoticon as soon as possible :hmm )

I like what they're doing with Dana Brooke. So with this, we have something like 4 Womens feud (Sasha/Becky, Emma/Bayley, Alexa/Carmella and now Dana/Charlotte). It is mind boggling that NXT manages to book all these stories in ONE HOUR, whereas RAW and SmackDown fail to do so with FIVE HOURS a week, it's just... :ha


----------



## Braylyt

I need new Sasha matches.









I've been yelling at my tv for the past few weeks when I see shit like "Dana Brooks vs Blue Pants" come up. I don't dislike BP, but she's no Sasha.
I even checked Main Event the last 2 weeks to see if she got some time on there, but nope.

The segment made up for it a little. She better not lose that fucking title.


Owens was worse than I expected in the interview. He's not getting anymore interesting it seems.

Breeze standing tall was a good sight, I wonder what's next for him.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Great episode. Solid opening match between Charlotte and Emma(I hate only first names). Good interview with Owens but a great interview with Zayn he knocked it out of the park. I loved the beat down on Enzo and Cass to further the feud , I just wished they showed more of it. The video package of Zayn vs Cena should have shown him kicking out of the AA, show him how strong he is. Contract signing was good too, seems like they're trying to make Becky Lynch the babyface but it doesn't seem like it worked that well . Dana Brooke is getting a lot of time on these shows , that's interesting clearly they see a lot in her but she needs quite a bit of work. Liked the main event, a solid match setting up for Takeover but I don't understand why Itami won that match. It really should have been Breeze coming out on top of that match.


----------



## JamJamGigolo

As usual lately, it took me longer to watch one hour of nxt than five and a half hours of Raw, Smackdown, and Main Event, and NXT was by far the most enjoyable. I'd say I spent an equal amount of time watching Main Event as I did Smackdown, and watched Raw less than either of those two. I like these shows in the opposite order that I should. That's not good right?


----------



## Certified G

Really enjoyed the latest episode of NXT. I thought the previous 2 or 3 shows were either average or just decent, but there was a lot of good stuff on this show.

+ Emma! :mark::mark: I thought she did a good job here working as a heel. I was dissapointed she lost but she had a very good showing, this stuff with Bailey is pretty interesting so I'm looking forward to their eventual match.
+ Uhaa Nation! :mark: I've been a big fan of Uhaa ever since I first saw him in 2011 or whatever it was. Glad to see him getting put on tv so soon. His introduction + video package were pretty good, got me even more hyped up for his debut. 
+ Blake & Murphy attacking my boys Enzo and Big Cass backstage. I like how they're gradually being build up as a legitimate heel team. There really wasn't a reason to boo them (or care much about them in the first place), but costing Enzo/Cass matches and attacking them backstage adds some needed depth to them. Hopefully they'll get some promo time soon too.
+ Kevin Owens & Sami Zayn promo. I don't recall being impressed by most of his other promos but I thought this was a great promo. Sami's promo was good too, they've done a fantastic job of building up this rematch imo, I hope it's still happening but it's not looking too positive from what I've read.
+ Becky/Sasha contract signing. Perfect amount of time given to this. Most contract signings drag on but this was pretty much to the point which I liked. Loved Sasha's stamp signature, thought that was an excellent touch. 
+ Rhyno squashing Bull Dempsey. I've been saying for months Bull needs to be repackaged or released. There's no chance of him ever getting to the main roster like this, there's nothing interesting about him and he's just average in every category. Hopefully Rhyno Gore'd him out of this lame gimmick.

- The Mechanics not wrestling. It's definitely not a big negative, but I would've liked to see them wrestle. I've only seen them in a couple squash matches I think, so I'd like to see them in less one-sided matches.
- Dana Brooke's promo.. I didn't like it, and her hair looks messed up. This is also not much of a negative though, she's new to the tv roster so I'm not expecting Sasha Banks level promos from here.
- Itami vs Breeze. I like both of them, but Hideo hasn't been interesting in NXT for weeks now, and it feels like I've seen this match for months on end. Tyler Breeze should fued with Baron Corbin after Rhyno's done with him, I think that could be a good fued.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Stinger Fan said:


> Great episode. Solid opening match between Charlotte and Emma(I hate only first names). Good interview with Owens but a great interview with Zayn he knocked it out of the park. I loved the beat down on Enzo and Cass to further the feud , I just wished they showed more of it. The video package of Zayn vs Cena should have shown him kicking out of the AA, show him how strong he is. Contract signing was good too,* seems like they're trying to make Becky Lynch the babyface but it doesn't seem like it worked that well *. Dana Brooke is getting a lot of time on these shows , that's interesting clearly they see a lot in her but she needs quite a bit of work. Liked the main event, a solid match setting up for Takeover but I don't understand why Itami won that match. It really should have been Breeze coming out on top of that match.


Why would you say it isn't working well? Becky clearly had the crowd behind her the past few weeks. More than that really when you consider they were behind her in that number 1 contender triple threat was taped in February. 

They were chanting for her when she came to the ring for the contract signing as well. I think it's been a combination of being herself instead of WWE's shitty gimmick, and that you can tell she's been working to lessen her accent when she's speaking. 



Seems like it went pretty well to me. Especially if we're not even sure if they were trying to turn her.


----------



## Stinger Fan

Randumo24 said:


> Why would you say it isn't working well? Becky clearly had the crowd behind her the past few weeks. More than that really when you consider they were behind her in that number 1 contender triple threat was taped in February.
> 
> They were chanting for her when she came to the ring for the contract signing as well. I think it's been a combination of being herself instead of WWE's shitty gimmick, and that you can tell she's been working to lessen her accent when she's speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it went pretty well to me. Especially if we're not even sure if they were trying to turn her.


That segment, the crowd felt apathetic to her. She was giving this big babyface speech and it garnered no reaction. Even when she put Sasha in the arm bar , got no reaction . Seems like Sasha was getting the bigger face pop than Becky was. At least thats how I saw it anyway .


----------



## Necramonium

Dont wanna make a separate thread for it but Balor posted this:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596756966506156033


----------



## NastyYaffa

Necramonium said:


> Dont wanna make a separate thread for it but Balor posted this:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/596756966506156033


Looks pretty sick :banderas


----------



## Mr. Socko

Is that Anti-Venom or something similar? :mark:

EDIT: Yeah it looks like his Anti-Venom paint from some of his indy dates. Wonder if Marvel have given permission to use the character?:shrug


----------



## Oxidamus

Randumo24 said:


> Why would you say it isn't working well? Becky clearly had the crowd behind her the past few weeks. More than that really when you consider they were behind her in that number 1 contender triple threat was taped in February.
> 
> They were chanting for her when she came to the ring for the contract signing as well. I think it's been a combination of being herself instead of WWE's shitty gimmick, and that you can tell she's been working to lessen her accent when she's speaking.
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like it went pretty well to me. Especially if we're not even sure if they were trying to turn her.





Stinger Fan said:


> That segment, the crowd felt apathetic to her. She was giving this big babyface speech and it garnered no reaction. Even when she put Sasha in the arm bar , got no reaction . Seems like Sasha was getting the bigger face pop than Becky was. At least thats how I saw it anyway .


The NXT crowd has *never* dictated who the face or the heel is.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Does anyone have any rumors on Vaudevillans? I assume they just having nothing for them at the moment, but I greatly miss them. 

Or just someone else say they miss them too so I feel "in with the cool kids".


----------



## Oxidamus

Eddie's Sandwhich said:


> Does anyone have any rumors on Vaudevillans? I assume they just having nothing for them at the moment, but I greatly miss them.
> 
> Or just someone else say they miss them too so I feel "in with the cool kids".


They are victims of the shit booking NXT has that is excusable because people enjoy the product.


----------



## dan the marino

They just have too big of a roster for one hour so they have people work in rotations is all. It's also why Brian Kendrick and Solomon Crowe have both wrestled like twice despite being recent signees.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Dana Brooke clearly has lip fillers. She didn't look right speaking with Devin.


----------



## Lazyking

Best weekly episode of NXT that I've seen in awhile.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> They just have too big of a roster for one hour so they have people work in rotations is all. It's also why Brian Kendrick and Solomon Crowe have both wrestled like twice despite being recent signees.


This is so true. I wish they would expand to at least an hour and a half.


----------



## Mr. I

OXITRON said:


> The NXT crowd has *never* dictated who the face or the heel is.


Tell that to Bo Dallas or Enzo Amore.


----------



## Knocks

Haven't seen any Uhaa Nation matches before, but heard a lot of good things, so really looking forward to his debut. His name on Twitter and Instagram is One Man Nation, is that going to be his WWE name?


----------



## Lariatoh!

I really liked Emma's dominance of Charlotte. No one's done that to her before. I was really impressed, her selling of the leg in the closing sequences was great. I didn't like how she easily won in the end though... Maybe Charlotte could have won with a roll up, then Emma gets pissed starts attacking her and. Hayley makes the save. 

The Women's contract signing was ok. Becky sounded like she was pleading and begging with the audience to support her, wasn't digging it. Then the Boss did her thing which was great.

Sami's interview was great. I'm really happy he has debuted on Raw and hopefully he isn't injured. He is a perfect replacement for Bryan... And he's tall... No reason for Zayn not to succeed. 

Everything else on the show was boring. And Owens' interview was pretty bad. They should have retaped it. After all these years, Cole is still quite poor. 

average episode with the ladies saving it. NXT has been boring for a long while now.


----------



## wowjames

So Owens' interview was pretty bad and Charlotte's selling the leg in the closing sequences was great?

Welcome to bizarro land.


----------



## Oxidamus

Ithil said:


> Tell that to Bo Dallas or Enzo Amore.


Was Enzo even meant to be a heel though? He had one or two entrances and the crowd liked him. Was he meant to be a generic comedy jobber or a heel? I'll give you Bo though.


----------



## Chrome

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is so true. I wish they would expand to at least an hour and a half.


Agreed. It's getting to a point where you only see some guys once a month and you kinda forget what they were doing. Hour and a half would be perfect imo.


----------



## x78

Kevin Owens' promos are not interesting. They're fine for NXT and what he's trying to do right now but will not translate to the main roster. He needs to improve fast if he doesn't want to be a NXT lifer.

The Mechanics looked badass and I can't wait to see them debut properly.


----------



## Mr. I

OXITRON said:


> Was Enzo even meant to be a heel though? He had one or two entrances and the crowd liked him. Was he meant to be a generic comedy jobber or a heel? I'll give you Bo though.


Yes, he very much was meant to be a comedy heel.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT :mark:


----------



## Necramonium

Jesus, when will Corbin ever get a match that lasts more than 2 minutes...


----------



## x78

Corbin squashing Crowe :mark:


----------



## chargebeam

Crowe's new theme got me confused with Kevin Owens' theme.


----------



## Phaedra

Holy Fuck. I want a feud between these two, holy shit. Crowe's a scrappy wee fucker, I wouldn't want to be in a fight with him. You can see how he and Ambrose were such a damn good tag team. 

hope Crowe ruins the Rhyno/Corbin match to start a feud which could stop the 'Corbin's going to bore you' chants.


----------



## manchesterdud

holy smokes that woman in the crowd with the mini skirt kada :trips5


----------



## Necramonium

You know the opponent will lose when they wont even tell what her/his name is. XD


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Who is Sasha facing?


----------



## Phaedra

Kaycee looks good. LOL, good match set up for takeover. Will be Lottie's last hurrah in NXT though. Think they're waiting for Paige to be back to debut Charlotte.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

LOL BAYLEY :lmao


----------



## Necramonium

Seems they still don't know what to call Uhaa Nation, just let him keep this name HHH. It stands out of the rest instead of just calling him like Dwayne Johnson or something like that.


----------



## chargebeam

manchesterdud said:


> holy smokes that woman in the crowd with the mini skirt kada :trips5


Oh yeah I spotted her too.


----------



## Phaedra

They might be able to turn her face after all lol. Or at least get people to cheer for her, that girl can talk really well.


----------



## chargebeam

The NXT crowd :lmao

NO MEANS NO!


----------



## Phaedra

chargebeam said:


> The NXT crowd :lmao
> 
> NO MEANS NO!


One of the best chants ever lmao.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chargebeam said:


> The NXT crowd :lmao
> 
> NO MEANS NO!


:clap :bow to the crowd.


----------



## JBLoser

Why do I have the sinking feeling that Dana Brooke is going to get a mega push?


----------



## Phaedra

[hide][/hide]


JBLoser said:


> Why do I have the sinking feeling that Dana Brooke is going to get a mega push?


Because her name is in the credits? Yeah I know ... sinking feeling. But if she gets better on the ring, I won't care. Practice makes Perfect, she'll get there. Once she does get there i can hate her without feeling guilty that i'm ragging on a rookie lol, and just admire how good a heel she is. God I despise her lol.


----------



## Necramonium

Rose and Breeze worked together as they were a tag team for years.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Drama between Balor and Itami. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JBLoser said:


> Why do I have the sinking feeling that Dana Brooke is going to get a mega push?


:fact

I fear you are right!


----------



## chargebeam

Can't take my eyes off that girl with that skirt in the crowd.


----------



## Phaedra

Wait, when did they film this?


----------



## Necramonium

Got no clue who ya'll talking about, haven't seen this girl at all.


----------



## Roxinius

Phaedra said:


> Wait, when did they film this?


I think it was before the cena match that was odd at the beginning the way the focused on owens while sami spoke


----------



## BoJackson

Roxinius said:


> I think it was before the cena match that was odd at the beginning the way the focused on owens while sami spoke


Yeah, it was a pretty bad, but necessary edit.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Breeze cleaned house!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

KEVIN HURT SAMI IN THE HEART. :cry


----------



## Phaedra

Roxinius said:


> I think it was before the cena match that was odd at the beginning the way the focused on owens while sami spoke


I thought that and yet Sami said he knew he got injured in his match with Cena, meaning we should have known that A. Sami was getting the match with Cena and that would have been in spoilers B. He was going to get hurt and C. that the injury is a work and they've been doing a damn good job of convincing us otherwise.


----------



## HHHGame78

That was an edit job by them when Sami mentioned the injury. Seems they put it in there to say that he will be there.


----------



## TJQ

Starting off with Hackerboy vs Deviant Art OC, no idea what to expect from this lol.


----------



## chargebeam

manchesterdud said:


> holy smokes that woman in the crowd with the mini skirt kada :trips5


By the way, I think she's the same girl from that post-Mania Raw opening:


----------



## TJQ

"Barons gunna bore you" :lmao

That finish was really great, though.


----------



## chargebeam

So, they're really going with Zayn vs Owens? Good thing Sami's not hurt. Can't wait for Takeover!


----------



## Knocks

Glad I'm not the only one who noticed the girl in the skirt :lenny

Relieved that Zayn/Owens is going ahead, loved the segment at the end of the show. So ready for Unstoppable.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TJQ said:


> "Barons gunna bore you" :lmao
> 
> That finish was really great, though.


:lol The crowd outdoes itself sometimes.


----------



## TJQ

Was an alright episode, I actually enjoyed Breeze and Rose tagging together for whatever reason but obviously that's not going to be a thing going forward. That main event promo was great, didn't give a shit about anything else.


----------



## BLRNerd

I laughed at "No Means No". I am going straight to hell. 

Not too bad of an episode. But really? Brooke is wrestling at Takeover? 

Can't we just have Bayley with Charlotte in her corner against Emma? Is it too much to ask?


----------



## Bearodactyl

So are they going to turn Alexa instead of Carmella, or is this just meant to swerve me? I'm confused.. :waffle


----------



## manchesterdud

http://gfycat.com/TeemingBeautifulGoldenretriever
http://gfycat.com/PhonyGregariousFlamingo
http://gfycat.com/LegitimateDiligentBeauceron 

dont know how to make gifs but for anyone who missed the NXT chick last night


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Two main standouts from this episode of NXT:

That was a money promo exchange between Zayn and Owens. Anyone else and I'd think talking about Owens' son was a low blow as a face, even with how personal the feud has been, but Sami is just so damn likeable that it worked. Owens sold it beautifully, and notably didn't say that Zayn was lying, only that it wasn't irrelevant, before entering cold-blooded psycho killer mode in his final few lines.

And a bit of history made in that Carmella actually was a great face in that segment! It's taken several months, and some jacking of Enzo's gimmick, but she still handled it beautifully. "No means no"- top marks, Full Sail.

Other stuff:

-Alexa Bliss could kill a litter of puppies with an AK-47 and I still couldn't boo her, she's too damn beautiful. I like what they're doing though, with her and Blake & Murphy.

-I'm still disturbed by the fact that Blake & Murphy want to spit roast all the NXT divas.

-Glad to see Corbin start to establish himself as being a heel. He's never been that likeable. The character work in the match was nice, but I still note that he was breathing a bit too heavy for 2 minutes of work.

-Isn't Dana Brooke about a decade too old to use the phrase "jelly"?

-If Itami is out for a long time, as well as Zayn after gutting through Takeover apparently, NXT is going to take a major hit in quality.


----------



## Mr. I

First time Carmella has come off well since her good initial vignettes with training with Enzo, and the first time she's been good live.
She's still not at all a good wrestler, but she can be a manager for now.


----------



## ironcladd1

Mostly good show. There was some sloppy ringwork at times, but the promos made up for it.

Corbin actually showed some personality for once. I hate on him a lot for being boring, so it was a drastic improvement.

I'm kinda surprised they would turn Bliss heel and keep Carmella face. Maybe they can make it work. Everyone assumed Carmella would turn on Enzo and Cass, so you have to respect that they aren't going the predictable direction.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*TWO WEEKS IN A ROW SASHA HAS SLAYED :tucky

Sami Zayn RAW Debut Recap: I like how they started the show with this. It puts over Zayn huge as a worthy title competitor because he worked that match with Cena while injured. It plays into Zayn's character and this storyline very well.

Baron Corbin vs. Rhyno Brawl: Fast forwarded as soon as I heard Crowe's music and stopped right at Rhyno's entrance. In his current state, all he's worth is a squash match. This brawl was good for Rhyno and Corbin. Corbin got to show some intensity with that splash and Rhyno got off some Gores for the crowd.

Sasha Banks vs. Black Shorts: Yet another great promo by Sasha. She reminds everyone that she's the reason why Becky is relevant. That's why she's The BOSS!







. I like her new blue outfit. I wonder if she'll dye her hair again :hmm. Sasha made Charlotte and broke her and she will do the same to Becky. Sasha even does Becky's taunts better than her. I like that they gave "Black Shorts" the jobber entrance and the commentators downplayed her. It seems that they've realized the mistakes they made with Blue Pants. 

Charlotte and Bayley interview: This seemed like an impromptu commercial. I don't like how they just randomly put them backstage for an interview at the same time and said "Hey, I don't like Dana! Hey, I don't like Emma! Lets have a Tag Team match at the Live Special!" It takes away the passion from the matches and just seems like not so cleverly disguised RAW booking. Charlotte looked really sexy here though and delivered her lines with more confidence. I like that, just not the circumstances.

Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss: Alexa came off as the heel here. It looks like they're trying to build sympathy for Carmella, and it's working. If she does turn heel, it will be an even bigger swerve. It makes no sense for Alexa to be a heel because she's such a natural babyface. She does play the slightly sassy bitch role well though. No complaints about her portrayal of a heel, but it makes way more sense to keep her as the bubbly fairy princess. Carmella as a face comes off too forced. She should definitely be a heel. Why is Alexa helping Blake and Murphy anyway? This was never explained. It just feels like another red herring to me, but we'll see. 

Balor and Itami vs. Breeze and Rose: I fast forwarded up until the dissension between Balor and Itami. Adam Rose in the main event is a no no, and again, I don't want to see Itami spam kicks for 10 minutes. The storytelling was good here. It showed that there are no allies, and Breeze stood tall so he could look strong. I see no reason for Breeze to win since he beat Itami in that 2/3 falls match. With Itami injured, Balor needs this the most. If you have Breeze go over both of your "Flavors of the Month" and do nothing with him afterwards, it's not a good look.

Sami Zayn and Kevin Owens Promo:  I liked how Zayn was trying to goad Owens into admitting he was jealous, and then:wow. How convenient was Owens' promo given the circumstances of Zayn's injury? Is this all a big work to hype up the live special :wee-bey? I don't know what to believe anymore!!! What I do know is that that shoulder will be attacked viciously, and this is a great way to write Zayn off TV for a few months so he can make a proper RAW debut.

Overall show gets an 8.5/10. The lazy booking of the Divas Tag match and confusing booking of Alexa Bliss took away from it.*


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not a bad episode but there's been better in recent weeks. 

Hopefully this is the time Corbin gets interesting, hopefully his match against Rhyno gets at least 10 minutes. 

A lot of moments with Divas this week, cannot wait for Banks v Lynch now, hopefully one of them wins by submission & not a roll up. Bliss v Carmella felt a bit timid, Bliss has the pace & the move set but needs to execute her moves better. Carmella though have to applaud her for that promo, top work!

Enjoyed the Tag Match, why can't we get to see that Adam Rose more often, he was actually decent. No point mentioning Itami because he's injured now, but hopefully Tyler Breeze goes onto become number 1 contender now. Breeze has been excellent for weeks, seriously don't know how he isn't on the main roster yet. 

Finally Zayn v Owens is going ahead then? Owens is gonna do major damage.


----------



## Stinger Fan

"Baron's gonna bore you" lol! I think this episode demonstrated how important sound is to a wrestling show in the beginning of that match with Crow and Corbin 

Loved the finish to Crowe vs Corbin , the match itself was what it was just a quick match to set up Corbin's future feud. It's good to see Rhyno and Corbin working together because Corbin needs to work with the vets to get better. Great serious promos by Balor and Breeze, really liked the delivery by Balor more but that's not to say Breeze was bad by any means. I liked Banks' promo had it been done after the match , not before but small complaint. Still not a fan of those tag team champions, but I see Carmella turning on Enzo and Cass costing them the match. Tag match was fine, nothing special but not bad it served its purpose . lol Why did they dub over Zayn's voice to start off his promo? It sounded so obvious lol anyway , another good promo by Zayn of course. I liked the episode, did enough to make you want to tune in to takeover


----------



## The Bloodline

I was annoyed by the crowd half the time  . I enjoyed the episode though.

Happy Baron was given more time. It was a squash but it had a little more to it than usual. His mannerisms during the match was much better too. He'll be a good heel. Him and Rhyno match should be fun hopefully. Crowe also was more interesting to me this time.

Tyler looked good 2 weeks now back to back. Loved that he decided to kick poor Adam Rose too :lol:.

Sami and Owens part 2 was given some nice build up. Sami comment about Owens son was a "Oooohhhh" moment. Well done.


----------



## Flair Shot

Crowd chanting "Black Shorts" at KC Cassidy was so cringeworthy.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Wow, that promo by Owens at the end of the show...Best heel promo in the business right there, guys.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

manchesterdud said:


> http://gfycat.com/TeemingBeautifulGoldenretriever
> http://gfycat.com/PhonyGregariousFlamingo
> http://gfycat.com/LegitimateDiligentBeauceron
> 
> dont know how to make gifs but for anyone who missed the NXT chick last night


everytime i saw her i kept thinking she was going to unzip her sweater and show them titties


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Sucks that Itami is injured. I reckon he was gonna win the no.1 contenders match as well, Owens was probably always gonna beat Zayn, they wouldn't have wanted heel vs heel and I don't think they were gonna have Balor win another no.1 contenders match.

I actually thought Itami was decent in his interview, sure he still has to get more comfortable with the language but I though the promo was short and to the point, and most importantly he gave an interesting answer. Breeze and Balor basically both gave the same generic answer with 'It doesn't matter who I face', whereas Itami used Owen's as his answer to get across how much he values respect in wrestling. It gave both an interesting alternative to Breeze & Balor whilst also putting in a little character development in there too.


----------



## dan the marino

Ithil said:


> First time Carmella has come off well since her good initial vignettes with training with Enzo, and the first time she's been good live.
> She's still not at all a good wrestler, but she can be a manager for now.


Well she's officially supposed to be a face now and carried herself like a face this time instead of like a stuck-up heel so I would agree. She has always come off "well", just not in the way a face would.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on NXT this week: 

- Loved the video package for the Cena/Zayn match. 

- Baron Corbin Vs. Solomon Crowe = Crowe did his best to make Corbin look big and the finish was great, but the crowd shat on it with boring chants. Sad thing is if you watch it on mute, that might have been the best match Corbin has had to date. Oh well, lol. The post match stuff with Rhyno was expeted. Rhyno goring some Security Guards was great. 

- Balors promow as OK. Breeze's was great. 

- Sasha Banks owning up the place, in ring and on mic. Love it. 

- I love Bayley and Charlotte are great and all, but on the stick...awkward. 

- Carmella Vs. Bliss = Damn, the Divas division in NXT is loaded. Got Sasha on top, Bayley & Charlotte as top faces, Dana on the way up, and Becky, Alexa, & Carmella in the mix. It is good to see. Speaking of Carmella, she is just begging to be turned heel. Match was OK, but who was the crowd chanting "You look stupid" at? Bliss? I thought they liked her. Carmella? Yeah she's hot, so no. Blake & Murphy? They are too bland looking to look stupid. Must have been the referee. Yeah I'll go with that. It was nice to see Carmella speak for Enzo & Cass and give the fans a reason to like her, haha. 

- Breeze & Rose Vs. Itami & Balor = On paper, this was just a tag match used to build up a match for Unstoppable, which is a bit of a tired trope in modern day wrestling. It was still a solid match though. Breeze knocking everybody out, including his partner, post match was great. 

- Sami's post match comments about the shoulder injury....I don't know. I'm still thinking the injury is a work. 

- The last segment with Owens & Zayn was great. Owens coldness and Zayn's passion made for a nice way for them to play off of each other. And what a great line to close on. "This time...you're not coming back" fade to black. Love it. 

Really good build up to Zayn/Owens II on this show. Everything else....fine for what it was, but largely just biding their time until the next special.


----------



## dan the marino

Good show, good crowd. Hinting at turning Baron heel, at least for the present time, was probably a good call as Rhyno would've been cheered over him. Solomon looks way better with his hair like that. Divas stuff was all good. They did a good job "turning" Carmella face... or at least achieving a face reaction with her. Alexa as a heel will be weird when she finally turns but we'll see. Tag match was good, and that ending promo was as fantastic as I thought it'd be. Loving this Owens and Zayn stuff, great work.



manchesterdud said:


> http://gfycat.com/TeemingBeautifulGoldenretriever
> http://gfycat.com/PhonyGregariousFlamingo
> http://gfycat.com/LegitimateDiligentBeauceron
> 
> dont know how to make gifs but for anyone who missed the NXT chick last night


:banderas

Better looking than half the divas.


----------



## Geeee

Maybe I was in the wrong mindframe to watch NXT but I really didn't like any of the matches this week. I liked the final segment though. Nice to get *dubbed in* confirmation that Zayn and Owens are still gonna fight and Owens promo was creepy as fuck. I hope they don't plug Adam Rose into Hideo Itami's place in the 3-way.


----------



## elo

TripleG said:


> My thoughts on NXT this week:
> 
> - Loved the video package for the Cena/Zayn match.
> 
> - Baron Corbin Vs. Solomon Crowe = Crowe did his best to make Corbin look big and the finish was great, but the crowd shat on it with boring chants. Sad thing is if you watch it on mute, that might have been the best match Corbin has had to date. Oh well, lol. The post match stuff with Rhyno was expeted. Rhyno goring some Security Guards was great.
> 
> - Balors promow as OK. Breeze's was great.
> 
> - Sasha Banks owning up the place, in ring and on mic. Love it.
> 
> - I love Bayley and Charlotte are great and all, but on the stick...awkward.
> 
> - Carmella Vs. Bliss = Damn, the Divas division in NXT is loaded. Got Sasha on top, Bayley & Charlotte as top faces, Dana on the way up, and Becky, Alexa, & Carmella in the mix. It is good to see. Speaking of Carmella, she is just begging to be turned heel. *Match was OK, but who was the crowd chanting "You look stupid" at? Bliss? I thought they liked her. Carmella? Yeah she's hot, so no. Blake & Murphy? They are too bland looking to look stupid.* Must have been the referee. Yeah I'll go with that. It was nice to see Carmella speak for Enzo & Cass and give the fans a reason to like her, haha.
> 
> - Breeze & Rose Vs. Itami & Balor = On paper, this was just a tag match used to build up a match for Unstoppable, which is a bit of a tired trope in modern day wrestling. It was still a solid match though. Breeze knocking everybody out, including his partner, post match was great.
> 
> - Sami's post match comments about the shoulder injury....I don't know. I'm still thinking the injury is a work.
> 
> - The last segment with Owens & Zayn was great. Owens coldness and Zayn's passion made for a nice way for them to play off of each other. And what a great line to close on. "This time...you're not coming back" fade to black. Love it.
> 
> Really good build up to Zayn/Owens II on this show. Everything else....fine for what it was, but largely just biding their time until the next special.


One of the bland brothers had a ponytail that was flopping down the front of their face and it did indeed look stupid. In front of a more hardened wrestling crowd it would have been a "YOU LOOK LIKE A DICKHEAD" chant instead.


----------



## Arenzael

Crowd got a little too annoying for me. Especially the Sasha Group. It's ok if the rest of the crowd is going, but when it's just the 12 of you being stupid and annoying, STFU!!

lol at Charlotte sighing at Baley. 
Carmella showing some skills! Great to see her improve. 

Overall, a really great show, especially since the last few weeks have mainly been mostly setup for new storylines.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Crowe vs Corbin- Disappointing to see Crowe already being delegated to jobber status. It's going to be downhill from here.

Sasha Banks vs KC Cassidy- To be honest, I couldn't really watch the match because I was so distracted by the big ol mole on KC's back. Get that thing removed. Please.

Bayley/Charlotte segment- Not great. Pretty Boring. They're both completely average.

Carmella vs Alexa Bliss- Botchfest.

Emma/Dana segment- Awful. Obviously there is gonna be a surprise tag match at Takeover. 

Rose/Breeze vs Itami/Balor- TBH, haven't bothered to watch it yet.

Sami Zayn vignette- I thought it was decent. Cute to see how humble and grateful he is.

Owens/Zayn confrontation- Thought this was a let down. Bit of a lackluster verbal exchange; they need to ramp things up. Also, Zayn looked like he had lost some weight, Owens looked like he had gained some :shrug


----------



## Bearodactyl

manchesterdud said:


> http://gfycat.com/TeemingBeautifulGoldenretriever
> http://gfycat.com/PhonyGregariousFlamingo
> http://gfycat.com/LegitimateDiligentBeauceron
> 
> dont know how to make gifs but for anyone who missed *the NXT chick* last night


https://twitter.com/DoomBunny777 

Maybe it's because I've been playing Dark Souls 2, but I smell a trap.. :bearo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

manchesterdud said:


> http://gfycat.com/TeemingBeautifulGoldenretriever
> http://gfycat.com/PhonyGregariousFlamingo
> http://gfycat.com/LegitimateDiligentBeauceron
> 
> dont know how to make gifs but for anyone who missed the NXT chick last night


WOW! Thanks for posting these.The quality of wrestling fan is on the rise.


----------



## DGenerationMC

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595019376513949696
Just came across this on Twitter.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Has there been an update on Zayn's injury yet? Is the Zayn/Owens match still taking place?


----------



## L.I.O.

Bearodactyl said:


> https://twitter.com/DoomBunny777
> 
> Maybe it's because I've been playing Dark Souls 2, but I smell a trap.. :bearo


She used to post on CAWs.ws when I was there. Cool to see she's making everyone drool on here haha. Good for her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

L.I.O. said:


> She used to post on CAWs.ws when I was there. Cool to see she's making everyone drool on here haha. Good for her.


Count me in on the drool-a-thon. :homer


----------



## Arthurgos

Looks it is about time Baron started having proper feuds the crowd are not behind him squashing favourites. The difference was obvious when he faced Crowe there were boring chants rather than countdowns to his win.


----------



## Chrome

Felt kinda bad for Baron there, I thought the NXT crowd liked him? Not on this edition, that's for damn sure. :lol

Nice show, enjoyed the Zayn/Owens promo. The edit there was a little awkward and probably showed why they should consider making NXT live every week or at least live every other week.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> Felt kinda bad for Baron there, I thought the NXT crowd liked him? Not on this edition, that's for damn sure. :lol
> 
> Nice show, enjoyed the Zayn/Owens promo. The edit there was a little awkward and probably showed why they should consider making NXT live every week or at least live every other week.


 You are right. They do need to be live more often.


----------



## 777

DGenerationMC said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/595019376513949696
> Just came across this on Twitter.


The people on this board really need to check out The Mountain Goats album Beat The Champ. It's a serious treatment of wrestling as a musical subject matter. Some great storytelling, though sonically fairly generic, the lyrical content is fantastic. 






Any smark should be able to dig this shit.

Also, that segment with Rhyno is the first I've ever been interested in Corbin.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Some interviews before the Philly show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

777 said:


> The people on this board really need to check out The Mountain Goats album Beat The Champ. It's a serious treatment of wrestling as a musical subject matter. Some great storytelling, though sonically fairly generic, the lyrical content is fantastic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any smark should be able to dig this shit.







Well, this happened.


----------



## Eulonzo

This isn't TV per se but I did go to the NXT house show in Albany last Sunday (the 16th of May). Fucking amazing and in terms of wrestling/crowd wise, it was the best show I've been to along with RAW last year when Bryan was champion. I marked out for almost everything on the show, and fucking Finn Balor's entrance was botched. :lol

This isn't my video, 'cause I'm simply too lazy to post my stuff (plus my cameras died) but here:
https://instagram.com/p/2xHYgsQphN/
https://instagram.com/p/2xMLr6r6OJ/


----------



## Necramonium

It's NXT time!


----------



## ironcladd1

Crowe is gonna get destroyed I believe.


----------



## dan the marino

Ryder/Rowley tag team? :hmm:


----------



## Leon Knuckles

EMMA THO. :trips5


----------



## ironcladd1

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> Ryder/Rowley tag team? :hmm:


I can't believe they're sticking with that damn hype gimmick fpalm


----------



## Necramonium

ironcladd1 said:


> I can't believe they're sticking with that damn hype gimmick fpalm


Even Ryder thought it was annoying. XD


----------



## ironcladd1

I'd let Alexa splash me anytime :agree:


----------



## BehindYou

Thought that was aa pretty decent promo, plus blake and murphy work better with her.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Bitchy Alexa me like!


----------



## Necramonium

Owens going Lesnar on Crowe's ass. XD


----------



## dan the marino

Decent episode, nothing amazing but nothing terrible this week. I did like Owens opening promo a lot though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

JOES GONNA KILL YOU


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

Is there no NXT this week? It's not showing up for me (PS4).

edit: showing up on the schedule at 11 PM, not at 8. ok nevermind.

edit: ok. nevermind. I can't watch it. Can anyone watch NXT on the network, or are you people viewing it by other means?


----------



## checkcola

A very heel focused episode.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Is Shoot Nation still alive or is it just Jordan and Gable?


----------



## PimentoSlice

Great promo by Owens to start the show off, I laughed when Owens mocked Crowe's voice.

Emma's new music literally sounds like it was ripped straight off some WCW power plant jobber mix tape. I thought maybe Emma would be reborn into something cool in NXT again but now I think she's fucked. She needs a gimmick badly and her new music or remix of her old song is not helping. Match with her and Bayley was alright I guess, not a match I would re watch though.

Blake and Murphy adding Alexa Bliss was a genius move because she's extremely attractive and she can cut promos. Alexa really erases one of their biggest weaknesses(mic skills) and now knowing she's with them is going to make me want to watch their matches, which are not bad at all. Both guys can wrestle and they now have a hot girl as their manager. Win - win.

I didn't really pay attention to the Finn Balor match, I presume it was the standard stuff he always does though.

Cool to see Chad Gable is going to get more screen time and maybe Shoot Nation is not finished after all.

Fun short match between Owens and Crowe... Speaking of Crowe, he's giving off a Kassius Ohno vibe. What I mean by that is, Crowe can do cool stuff in the ring but the NXT crowd seems indifferent to him still after all this time. It would not shock me for a second if WWE releases him.

Samoa Joe theme music has to be the best to worse song in NXT. And by that I mean, it starts off so good and then all of a sudden it's some 80's porno type music. WTF? 

Fun show.


----------



## HHHGame78

Emma just can't do heel.


----------



## THANOS

That Owens promo on Smackdown tonight was grade A gold, check it out tonight guys when it's uploaded! :banderas


----------



## x78

Shoot Nation foreshadowing :mark: About time.

Also Alexa's promo was gold this week. More than sold on her.


----------



## TripleG

I am in a rush and can't go into a ton of detail with this episode, but good episode this week. 

We got some follow up from Unstoppable and new character elements being established for some guys. Good stuff.


----------



## DGenerationMC

- fpalm Crowe

- Anyways, nice to see Owens doing some improv to keep fans in check. Very Patrice O'Neal/Bill Burr-esque

- Nice to see little bits of those Shoot Nation guys. Chad Cable seems like a tremendous tool

- Steen/Joe was a huge ROH dream match of mine, so I'm happy that we get to see it on WWE's big stage


----------



## R'Albin

I've found that very few wrestlers can actually make me laugh in the least few years - Punk, Rock, Enzo and a couple of others - however Kevin Owens makes me do that. I don't actually think he's intended to be a full blown heel, I think WWE realise with that character he's going to get pops. Tonight he got several from me, him impersonating Crowe was hilarious.


----------



## BLRNerd

Hey guys, Shoot Nation is 100% dead but they're keeping Jordan and Gable as a team, just to clarify. 

Great ep, Charlotte wasn't in the title sequence I heard. I Guess I'll have to rewatch it to make sure


----------



## pushJTG

jason jordan beginning to show personality


----------



## Napalm Death

Why burrying Crowe :'( ??

I really think this character has potential. Plus, Callihan is clearly a very good wrestler.

What is gonna happen to him? Repackage? Release?

Alexa Bliss in that new attire? GREAT!


----------



## THANOS

Napalm Death said:


> Why burrying Crowe :'( ??
> 
> *I really think this character has potential. Plus, Callihan is clearly a very good wrestler.
> 
> What is gonna happen to him? Repackage? Release?*
> 
> Alexa Bliss in that new attire? GREAT!


Honestly man, I was a huge Callihan fan but his work on NXT has been complete shit thus far in every way. His offense is garbage and generic, outside of the Stretch Muffler, his character is all over the place, and his look is better than before but still could use A LOT of work.


----------



## LunaticAmbrose

Good episode this week.

Owens' promo in the opening segment was great. Nice to see Crowe on TV, really.
Some okay matches thourgh the night.
Main event was pretty much a squash. Owens/Joe segment was good but Joe's music is terrible.

Crowe hasn't proved himself in NXT because he didn't really get a chance to do something good. He had like, three short pointless matches and that's all. I hope they will give him something good soon.


----------



## Amazing End 96

was an okay show nothing special. lack of Sasha and Becky was a let down. I don't see the point in all these squashes given how small the roster is.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Alexa, Blake and Murphy are great heels. Blake and Murphy have those mannerisms that make you fucking hate them and Alexa is great at being a bitch. Her promo was awesome and the talking she did just before and after the match was great. And having her hit the Sparkle Splash on a dude was simple but it made them noticeable. Excited to see where this team goes now, I can see big things.

Also loved Owens' opening promo. He is a master on the mic, his heel work was awesome, he turned a crowd from cheering his opponent into booing him. That takes a certain skill.

Dana Brooke looked awkward again this week too. She was passable at Takeover but that slam she hit on Charlotte looked terrible. The lift was sloppy and she couldn't pick her up right. Hope she sorts this stuff out, I thought she was gonna be fine but she still has major problems.

And did anybody else imagine Vince's reaction when Regal said ADRIAN Neville.
:vince3: Fire Regal now, that British elf hobbit bastard doesn't have a fucking first name. I'll send him back to that mining town an hour away from London before he can butter his crumpets.


----------



## Chr1st0

Alexa looks like a gladitor in her new attire


----------



## MrSmallPackage

It dawned on me watching this weeks show that the women are really thriving in NXT.

You've got eight women in three different storylines.

Dana/Emma vs. Bayley/Charlotte
Carmella vs. Alexa Bliss
Becky vs. Sasha

And they're putting on decent to great matches.


----------



## Damien

Alexa :mark:


----------



## TripleG

Now that I have time, I can give more indepth feelings on the show. 

- Owens was on fire in this show. Coming out to Sami's music AND mocking Cena all show long was great. Him Vs. Joe is still an exciting pairing to think about as the ending showed. Crowe Vs. Owens was a good match and another solid win for Owens. 

- Emma getting a new presentation was needed and I kind of like that they are keeping her with Dana. It allows Dana to have a reliable partner that can help her grow and it gives Emma some much needed change in her presentation. The match with Bayley was good too and I'm glad Emma finally won a dang match just to make the change over mean something. 

- Blake & Murphy with Alissa looks like it could work. It gives them some much needed spice and it gives Alexa a direction and hey, her little promo wasn't half bad either. 

- It was nice to see Finn get an encancement match victory though I feel like he is always squashing Tye Dillenger, haha. 

- Jason Jordan & Chad Gable forming a team...OK i liked the line "You need more than a towel to impress me". The NXT Tag division needs more teams, so hopefully this works out. 

- Speaking of teams, Mojo Rawley is back and teaming with Zack Ryder....OK, Mojo is still kind of annoying. 

- Who attacked Hideo??? They could take the misfortune of losing Hideo and turn it into a nice angle. 

- We don't really need Corbin/Rhyno II. The first match wasn't bad, but I feel like we said all there is to say there. 

So yeah, solid show. NXT is back to slowly setting up the pins and then knocking them down once it comes time to do another Takeover special a few months from now.


----------



## TheDazzler

TripleG said:


> Now that I have time, I can give more indepth feelings on the show.
> 
> - Owens was on fire in this show. *Coming out to Sami's music* AND *mocking Cena all show long* was great. *Him Vs. Joe* is still an exciting pairing to think about as the ending showed.
> 
> 
> - *Who attacked Hideo??? *They could take the misfortune of losing Hideo and turn it into a nice angle.


And add Fin Balor. KO is a genius, he has 5 feuds at the same time.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kevin Steen, Sami Callihan & Drake Younger in the ring together. Am I watching PWG or NXT? :hmm:

Anyways I really wish that they would give Crowe something good to work with. Some real feud or something.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Samoa Joe's music is truly WOAT :L


----------



## Alright_Mate

HHHGame78 said:


> Emma just can't do heel.


You'd rather see her stay face with her stupid dancing gimmick & her going in no direction then?

She's far much better as a heel, has a direction, feud with Bayley is decent & she is getting time again to show her solid in ring ability.


----------



## Arthurgos

Crowe just needs to settle on a look and he will start to streamroll into main events and feuds. He should look back to his old work i think as he is more extreme at changing his style than Enzo is . Knowing that Hideo and Uhaa are friends i have a feeling he attacked him or maybe Levis Valenzuela Jr. I just get the feeling it is someone new rather than a face turned heel or simply a heel like Owens.


----------



## x78

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Samoa Joe's music is truly WOAT :L


That intimidating intro followed by smooth funk is a legit LOL moment for me. Great theme.


----------



## Fandangohome

So i just belatedly watched last night's episode, damn, who knew Alexa had such a great ass? Her previous gear really didn't do her any justice. Decent bitchy heel promo too, heard far worse. Plenty of room for improvement though. Liked B&M's mannerisms in the background too. 


- On a more serious note, i like how douchey they're booking Blake and Murphy, when Enzo and Cass finally beat them for the titles, Full Sail's gonna explode. 

- Owens is currently in a league of his own, the only person who currently gets close to him as an overall performer is Sasha, and she's injured. He has like 6 feuds on the go, and one of which would be hugely entertaining for different reasons. Declaring himself a "good man" and then proceeding to beat the everloving piss out of Crowe was a nice touch.

- Bayley and Emma was pretty meh. Not really feeling this feud TBH.


----------



## Old School Icons

Kevin Owens mocking Sami Zayn at the start of the show was so great :lol


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

-How is Alexa Bliss so curvy while being a tiny white woman who has had an eating disorder? It boggles my mind.
- Am I the only one that didn't find the Dubstep Cowboys bland even before the addition of Bliss? Can Buddy Murphy become a superstar with such a stupid name because I think he has the potential
-Nice to see some actual developmental talents get time
-Skipped the NXT 5 matches like usual but I really liked Owens' promo
-Evil Emma might make me like her again, she looks like she cares again


----------



## Fandangohome

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -How is Alexa Bliss so curvy while being a tiny white woman who has had an eating disorder? It boggles my mind.
> - *Am I the only one that didn't find the Dubstep Cowboys bland even before the addition of Bliss?* Can Buddy Murphy become a superstar with such a stupid name because I think he has the potential
> -Nice to see some actual developmental talents get time
> -Skipped the NXT 5 matches like usual but I really liked Owens' promo
> -Evil Emma might make me like her again, she looks like she cares again


Sort of. Blake is kind of expendable, but Murphy's got something about him. They're an annoying team with an annoying entrance and annoying mannerisms. I like that, it shows they're committed to their gimmick.


----------



## tylermoxreigns

Totally splooging (big time lady boner) over Emma. She looks like hot shit again. WTF. Everything just seems like it is piecing back together and nice little touch with theme tune. 
Dana Brook/s (I don't even know her last name, nor do I give a flying fuck) is legit awkward in the ring. She completely ruined the end of the match when she tired to move Charlotte away from Emma and lost the fluidity altogether of the beat down at the end. 
Finn Balor is god.
Kinda feeling Alexa as a heel but she needs to add more 'umph' to her promos. Trying to be a heel with an annoying nasally drawl, that is far too Valley-girl like for her to seriously be from Ohio (what do I know though, I'm not even from America) just isn't working. Delivery is absolutely everything. 
Samoa Joe's theme song........ LOL


----------



## BMFozzy

I don't know too much about Samoa Joe so can someone explain the meaning behind the 'So Cal' on his shirt design?


----------



## THANOS

I think Joe's theme song is supposed to sound like a WWE-ized remix of "Mama said knock you out" by LL. It's obviously a fail without the lyrics, so maybe it's better that they change the theme to a more badass beat like Balor's.


----------



## Certified G

BMFozzy said:


> I don't know too much about Samoa Joe so can someone explain the meaning behind the 'So Cal' on his shirt design?


He's from *So*uthern *Cal*ifornia.

I really liked this weeks NXT.

+ Kevin Owens' promo was amazing. This was his best promo to date in NXT imo. Loved everything about it. He's the best booked heel in WWE, by far.
+ Emma :mark::mark: She looked great out there. She's dropped most of the things that nearly killed her career so that's good. The match itself was decent but I'm really liking heel Emma so that made up for it (for me).
+ Jason Jordan promo. I don't think he has many supporters around here, then again he's barely been on tv in the first place. I'm all for him getting some tv time, as I think he can be a really big star with the right gimmick and push.
+ Alexa Bliss. :mark: If her affiliation with Blake & Murphy means we get to see her more often I'm all for it.
+ Samoa Joe. Love Joe, hate his theme. Really excited to see what he's gonna bring to NXT, but please change that atrocious theme. The intro is fine I guess as it's pretty much what he used in TNA but everything after that needs to be redone asap.

+/- Solomon Crowe. I was a big fan of his indy work and altough he looked a little better here than his other recent outings it still needs a ton of work. He's barely even ready to be on tv it seems. His ring work has been average at best and there's zero reason to care about him other than "I knew him from the independents" which seems to be the most common reason the majority of people have for liking him.

- Chad Gable. Not gonna be too harsh on him because he just did a short promo, but I didn't think it was that good. 
- Tye Dillinger losing again. I don't expect him to get major wins but I'd at least like to see him get used a little better, as in not getting squashed constantly

Overal a pretty good episode. The only people I missed were my boys Enzo and Big Cass so hopefully they'll be back soon. Already looking forward to next weeks NXT show!


----------



## Chr1st0

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> -How is Alexa Bliss so curvy while being a tiny white woman who has had an eating disorder? It boggles my mind.
> - Am I the only one that didn't find the Dubstep Cowboys bland even before the addition of Bliss? Can Buddy Murphy become a superstar with such a stupid name because I think he has the potential
> -Nice to see some actual developmental talents get time
> -Skipped the NXT 5 matches like usual but I really liked Owens' promo
> -Evil Emma might make me like her again, she looks like she cares again


I liked them before as well, I don't know if had anything to do with them or mostly to do with taking the belts of lucha boys though

I also reckon the rikishi attacked hideo


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Chr1st0 said:


> I liked them before as well, I don't know if had anything to do with them or mostly to do with taking the belts of lucha boys though
> 
> I also reckon the rikishi attacked hideo


Lol Kish wanted to do it for the Joe but it was Vince, Itami. It was Vince all along.


----------



## Old School Icons

I'll never get tired of Owens walking past injured Hideo from the NXT special

"Such a Shame"

:lol


----------



## RaheemRollins

Owens is incredible, the best thing in WWE especially since they're booking Rollins so badly right now. 

Quite like the Bliss/Murphy/Blake trio too.

I was really hoping for an apron powerbomb on Crowe just so I could go without seeing him for a few months.. So annoying.


----------



## Geeee

Shouldn't a dubstep song like Blake and Murphy's have a drop? Also, why is Alexa way better on the mic than either one of them? 

p.s: Lol at making a 250 lb man sell the sparkle splash.


----------



## They LIVE

The combination of Bliss, Blake and Murphy is so creepy and satanic that it totally works on every level.


----------



## Vlad Balashov

Geeee said:


> Shouldn't a dubstep song like Blake and Murphy's have a drop? Also, why is Alexa way better on the mic than either one of them?
> 
> p.s: Lol at making a 250 lb man sell the sparkle splash.


Even when you are 250 lbs, if a weight of over 120 lbs falls on you from about 6 ft high, it's going to hurt. Even if he would only feel part of that weight, it could still hurt. It obviously wouldn't hurt as much as Wesley Blake's splash, but it's cool to see this heel side of Alexa. I never saw it coming.


----------



## NastyYaffa

THANOS said:


> I think Joe's theme song is supposed to sound like a WWE-ized remix of "Mama said knock you out" by LL. It's obviously a fail without the lyrics, so maybe it's better that they change the theme to a more badass beat like Balor's.


I noticed this too. Really reminds me of his ROH theme, with the intro too.


----------



## Erik.

Chad Gable :mark: 

I see huge things.


----------



## Heavunion

- Awesome opening segment, Kevin Owens is fantastic as always and I just love how he reacts to the crowd when they chanted " John Cena Sucks ", that's what I love in a wrestling promo, the interaction with the crowd, a simple thing that changes everything. Regal was cool too but Solomon ? Get that clown out of my TV. Everything about him sucks. His haircut is stupid, his attire is stupid, his gimmick is stupid ( but could be good if he was a heel and if you worked on it ), his facial expressions are stupid...

- That " I will be back and nobody will stop me " line from Itami is so stupid and so cliche. I mean, how stupid does that sound, you weren't unstopabble since you got injured so don't expect me to believe that

- Stay Hyped :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Man, how sad is it to see the current state of Bayley. I mean, a few times ago, she was against Charlotte in a good match and was pretty over and now, well, she is just doing random matches after random matches, I would like to see a change in her character, you don't even have to turn her heel, just have her be a mentor for someone or something else. Now, she just have no real value and Emma just beat her clean like if she was nothing. Speaking of Emma, well, for the moment, I like her mean character, she did some nice heel stuff in the ring but I'm afraid that in 6 months, she won't have anything to do and her character won't have anything to do. Hope that she will get some mic time to add deep to her character. And the ending could've been better. I know that lately, a lot talked about how women are just as great as men but you have to admit that most of the men on the roster would've show better things in that segment

- I'm still trying to see what is good about Corbin. I mean, everyone talk about the presence he have but when I see him, I just can't believe that guy is a ass-kicker. I mean, Rhyno looks like he will kill you but Corbin ? He is tall, that's for sure but he isn't born to be the ass-kicker they want him to be. He just doesn't have that intensity on the mic or in his eyes

- Becky Lynch. Can't wait for the number one contender match between Charlotte and Becky Lynch that ends with Charlotte " passing the torch " of top face of the women's division to Becky ( have to happen, they just can't not do it ) :mark: :mark: :mark:

- Nice tag team match, nothing special about it but I'm a little dissapointed with Alexa Bliss. I mean, they could've done something great with her as a heel, make her kind of a evil or delusionnal princess instead of just a generic heel... but she is good as a heel, she got it and that is going to work perfectly for the team... And I love how it is okay for a woman to hit on a defenseless man but if it would've been a man attacking a woman, this time, it wouldn't be alright

- Nice match for Balor, showing how dangerous he is, that's cool even if I was expecting something better but the WWE really is in a awkward situation. I mean, on one hand, they have Samoa Joe vs Owens and this is going to be a one on one match from what it looks like and on the other hand, you have Balor who doesn't really fit in it and already lost a match against Owens. Probably a Triple Threat Match but I don't really see for the moment how Balor is gonna fit in it

- Thank god, it wasn't a fair match. Really afraid that suddenly, Crowe would be a top player but it wasn't the case, that's cool and nice ending even if I hope we are done with the " Samoa Joe is here and Owens runs ", we better have some action next week between those two. 

-


----------



## Lariatoh!

Owens opening promo was brilliant. No bones about it, could be the best promo from a WWE wrestler/SE I've seen for quite sometime from someone not named Enzo Amore. (But didn't need the comedy).

Also, from a wrestling fans point of view, not a WWE one, well my point of view any way, Samoa Joe could be the biggest name signed to the brand. Very exciting to see him there and hopefully we get a few dream matches out of it.


----------



## They LIVE

Does anyone else really miss Irish jig Becky, or is it just me?


----------



## It's Yersel!

How is Mojo Rawley so over?


----------



## x78

It's Yersel! said:


> How is Mojo Rawley so over?


He's not remotely over, he has a group of planted fans in the crowd. I don't know if WWE put them there or he organized it himself but they've been there since his debut.


----------



## Geeee

If Mojo is just gonna comeback to win matches with Earthquake's The Big One, he should have just stayed gone.


----------



## T0M

I couldn't see it at Unstoppable at the time, but Alexa Bliss is absolute gold in this role and I instantly care ten times more about Blake and Murphy as a result of this. Genius.

On this week's episode she reminded me of Trish Stratus when she started out with Test and Albert.


----------



## Shenroe

x78 said:


> He's not remotely over, he has a group of planted fans in the crowd. I don't know if WWE put them there or he organized it himself but they've been there since his debut.


LOL.


----------



## Algernon

I can see why HHH likes Owens so much, he has that same quick wit. He has that ability to instantly turn crowds that are cheering him. Solomon Crowe looked like such an amateur next to Owens. Owens completely buried him making fun of his voice. Crowe's raspy tone is all you'll remember from his promo. No substance. I think the end may be approaching for Crowe. It's just not clicking at all. 

Turning Alexa Bliss was a good decision and beneficial for her career as well as Blake and Murphy. They're eventually going to have to turn Sasha and Becky Lynch is a huge babyface after her performance. Alexa will be the top heel diva in NXT within 6 months. It reminds of Trish's heel turn, it's going to work. Team BAM reminds me of MNM. Now they have their ticket to the main roster. Before Alexa came along, they just felt like the default heel team because of how over Enzo and Cass are.


----------



## Mister Abigail

When is Cena going to come out at the end of NXT?


----------



## Flair Shot

x78 said:


> He's not remotely over, he has a group of planted fans in the crowd. I don't know if WWE put them there or he organized it himself but they've been there since his debut.


I believe those are just his old teammates and friends/family.


----------



## Oxidamus

Overall a pretty decent episode. Surprisingly good considering how it was basically the regulars vs. the jobbers.

First there was a match between a 'failed' main roster star who came down, then a tag match against new jobbers, then a singles match against a jobber, and then the main event was against a guy we could probably consider a jobber by now too. :lol

The most underrated performance of the night goes to... *A SHOCKER HERE GUYS*... *Tye Dillinger*!
Really went the furthest way he could with that short allotted time against a guy who can't look weak.

More comments @ my blog you can see in my signature. Thanks for visiting if you do!


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Rightio, just watched NXT.

I found the Kevin Owens promo boring.

I'm loving Mojo.

Bayley vs Emma: I don't get the hype about Bayley. Emma looked fantastic with the dark lippy and darker hair. Dana looks better in her new attire. Needs to fix those armpits.

Tag Match: Alexa looked incredible. Thank goodness she got rid of the cheap looking blue garbage. She stole the show, outshone all four of the men. Enjoyed her heel promo too.

Balor vs Dillinger: Dillinger has amazing potential. To me, felt like a bigger star than Balor.

Jason Jordan is bland as dishwater, Gable is a bloody superstar in the making. He can be goofy but then at the end we got a glimpse of seriousness. Can't wait to see more of him.

Owens vs Crowe: Boring. Though I liked the pop up powerbomb.


----------



## MrSmallPackage

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> I found the Kevin Owens promo boring.
> 
> I'm loving Mojo.


To each his own... I guess


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

MrSmallPackage said:


> To each his own... I guess


At least he's entertaining. :shrug Even if it is through cringe and laughter.


----------



## december_blue

Can't wait to see Eva's nuclear heat! Hopefully she'll be wrestling at the next set of tapings.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Anyone watching?


----------



## Jordo

Yeah i always watch every Wednesday


----------



## chargebeam

Wednesday nights are beating Monday nights for me.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Breeze vs Rose is a strange one... Both are heels.


----------



## Phaedra

I swear, adam rose's spinebuster is fucking brutal looking. It always gets an expletive out of me lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Phaedra said:


> I swear, adam rose's spinebuster is fucking brutal looking. It always gets an expletive out of me lol


I agree. It would kill me, no doubt.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

This reaction for Eva Marie :L


----------



## Spaz350

Damn. Crowd is COLD to Eva Marie. Wow.


----------



## chargebeam

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This reaction for Eva Marie :L


Can't imagine how it sounded before the edits.


----------



## Phaedra

ohhhhhhhhhh shit, that was brutal, i couldn't watch that, watching through my fingers lmfao ... fuck lol.


----------



## Braylyt

I'm dying at Eva getting boo'd out of the building :eva quality tv


----------



## A PG Attitude

I don't mind Eva Marie on total divas but on a wrestling show she just looks so awkward and needs to gtfo my screen.


----------



## Phaedra

Do you think we could have a proper six man tag with these six? and not have that stupid women can't fight the men thing, cause i think Enzo wants to hurt Bliss, and Mella would love to slap the taste out of the sweet boys' mouths.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Jeez that match was bad.


----------



## Phaedra

A PG Attitude said:


> Jeez that match was bad.


totally could have been better but i got the story being told so it passes, just.


----------



## Spaz350

Alexa goddamn Bliss, in that gear...

:sodone


----------



## PuroresuPride18

lol did eva marie really think she was gonna get over with the smark neckbeards? Bwahahaha.


----------



## Phaedra

marcus louis actually fucking scares me with that stuff lol. It makes me laugh and then I get nervous lol


----------



## A PG Attitude

Hey Marcus Louis! Kane called from 2003 he wants his gimmick back!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Jordan certainly has the most potential out of everyone in the ring. He's got the look, athleticism, and wrestling ability. He just needs a character.*

*THAT SASHA VIDEO PACKAGE :mark:*


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Edit: Double post*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> *Jordan certainly has the most potential out of everyone in the ring. He's got the look, athleticism, and wrestling ability. He just needs a character.*
> 
> *THAT SASHA VIDEO PACKAGE :mark:*


Freakin' great. they def must have the same people as WWE doing those packages! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Well that live tokyo special screams title change.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Omg Finn Balor is a marketing machine! That bandana is TOO sick. I need to get one immediately.

Edit: NOT FOR SALE !!! :fuck*


----------



## A PG Attitude

Balor has the best entrance and entrance music in the company at the moment. Hats off to whomever wrote that music.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I agree Phaedra. It seems very telegraphed,but I'm okay with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

IDONTSHIV said:


> I agree Phaedra. It seems very telegraphed,but I'm okay with it.


 @Phaedra
*
It's best for business :hunter. It gives Balor his redemption and shine where it means the most to him, and it writes Owens off of NXT and frees him up for the main roster. It needs to happen.*


----------



## Phaedra

IDONTSHIV said:


> I agree Phaedra. It seems very telegraphed,but I'm okay with it.


yeah, it's never about results in NXT, they could tell me everything that was going to happen and i'd watch, because it's about the matches, every time.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Phaedra said:


> yeah, it's never about results in NXT, they could tell me everything that was going to happen and i'd watch, because it's about the matches, every time.


*I feel the same way, because the matches actually matter here.*


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Legit BOSS said:


> @Phaedra
> *
> It's best for business :hunter. It gives Balor his redemption and shine where it means the most to him, and it writes Owens off of NXT and frees him up for the main roster. It needs to happen.*


It does suck because this may have been planned for Hideo Itami to break through in his home country. It should be quite the spectacle and will win over the native audience without a doubt.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Gore! Gore! Gore! From outta nowhere!


----------



## dan the marino

I'm not sure it's going to happen to be honest. I see Owens steamrolling through Balor (well with a competitive match) and having a 'I'm leaving with the title to the main roster' storyline before possibly Joe takes it from him on his way out.


----------



## Trifektah

Byron Saxton is fucking awful.

Put him in the ring or shitcan him, I don't care. Get him away from the commentary table.


----------



## Phaedra

i always love a gore when there is fall out space ...holy shit, it makes it look so damn brutal.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Trifektah said:


> Byron Saxton is fucking awful.
> 
> Put him in the ring or shitcan him, I don't care. Get him away from the commentary table.


I liked him when he was a heel manager of The Conglomerate and sometimes wrestler in FCW. I agree that his announcing leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Bullydully

Not a great episode this week. Nothing much happened. The best bits were the Sasha Banks video package and the Gore at the end, Holy fuck that looked sick.


----------



## chargebeam

Can't wait to see Balor's entrance in Japan.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Oh God, Eva Marie getting that John Cena heat was just fucking brutal. She had no idea how to handle it. The sad thing is they could book her as a lie cheat an steal type heel after that reaction and she'd instantly be the most over heel in the company but they probably won't.


----------



## TripleG

This week's NXT...

- The opening highlight video of Owens Vs. Cena was great and appropriate given what happened on Sunday! 

- Tyler Breeze Vs. Adam Rose = Does Adam Rose just not care anymore? I mean he looked so half hearted in his entrance. Anyways, the match was surprisingly good. I expected Breeze to win in a quick match, but Rose actually got to show what he could do and it made for a nice competitive match. Loved the set up for the Beauty Shot too. Good match and much better than anyone could have expected. 

- Nice little promo from Solomon Crowe. It is nice to see guys actually react to losing. So often in the WWE we see guys lose and lose and lose and they keep the same sunny disposition every week. 

- Eva Marie = I'll say it again. Honey, your hair really does look stupid. May I ask a dumb question though? What is the source of all the heat she gets? Up to now, all she's been is a Total Divas chick that wrestled once in a blue moon. How did she get so much heat? I mean, yeah she sucks, but does she deserve that level of hate? 

- Regal's announcement = FINN BALOR VS. KEVIN OWENS ON JULY 4th in TOKYO!!!!! WOOOOOOOOOT! Can't wait. 

- Carmella Vs. Bliss = I liked this! It was a good follow up from Unstoppable and Carmella's fury was good to see. It was also good to see Bliss work as a heel and she showed she could do it. It was also good that Bliss got the win just to keep the heat going on her side of the equation. I can't wait for the eventual intergender tag. 

- OK promo from Rhyno. He usually does better infront of a live crowd for that sort of thing. 

- It was nice to get a follow up on Sami Zayn's injury. Hopefully it is the start of Zayn's road to recovery and match 3 with Kevin Owens! 

- THE VAUDEVILLAINS ARE BACK!!!! THE VAUDEVILLAINS ARE BACK!!! YAYAYAYAYA!!!!! Mark out moment of the night! And they are faces now?!?! Yay! And they won! YAY! Oh hey Marcus Louis is back too...nobody seems to care, haha. Is he going to go back to stalking Tyler Breeze again? It feels like Jason Jordan has a direction to eventually form a formidable tag team. We'll see if that pays off. 

- Loved the video package for Sasha. Everything great about her character was there in that display. 

- The Demon Balor is coming to Tokyo....sweetness! 

- Rhyno Vs. Balor in the main event = Nice match! Love the clashing styles of these two. Those power vs. smaller guys type of matches are just so easy to work and I enjoyed watching this one. It was also a nice win for Finn to set him up for Owens on July 4th. We also got that great ending as Rhyno just gored the fuck out of Balor on the stage. Cool visual and great start to what should be a good feud. 

Overall, very good episode tonight. Good matches, good development, and just a fun show all around.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

TripleG said:


> - May I ask a dumb question though? What is the source of all the heat she gets? Up to now, all she's been is a Total Divas chick that wrestled once in a blue moon. How did she get so much heat? I mean, yeah she sucks, but does she deserve that level of hate?


The crowd was pretty clear about why they hate her. She can't wrestle. NXT isn't a Sports EntertainmentTM show. It's a wrestling show. If you can't wrestle and you can't perform SOME type of task that relates to pro-wrestling (valet, manager, announcer, etc) then you won't get over. 

As I said above, she'd work great as a Jeff Jarret style heel. She could get the shit kicked out of her and then seduce the referee and get a quick count on a roll up and the crowd would eat it up. When Regal came out to restart the match, she could seduce him and he could give her a title shot.

What she can't do is just strut out onto the stage and give a boring 'promo' and expect peopel to go 'oh she's pretty, let's cheer for her!' Which was clearly exactly the reaction she was expecting and probably has been getting her entire life. She was completely unequipped to deal with a hostile crowd. 

If Nikki Bella came out on NXT she'd get the same reaction. So would Cena. Cena actually got it worse @ One Night Stand.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'll tell ya that Gore at the end surprised the hell outta me and actually scared me a little :lol I actually let out a gasp LOL. Proves how effective it is!!

This was an alright ep this week though, not as good as usual.

Liked seeing the Vaudevillians back, it's been so long! LMAO Marcus Louis also reappearing from wherever he'd been hiding too :lol That dude is scary looking, he plays his character so well! I was loling when the commentators were asking where Jason Jordan found him, "was he in somebody's attic???" :lol

Divas match was good. They've done a good job at making me like Carmella, I didn't really like her much before this but she fits with Enzo & Cass now and I wanted her to get revenge on Alexa. Maybe it'll happen when we finally get a mixed tag match???

LMAO Eva Marie :lol She had no idea how to cope with the fans' chanting at her, she stumbled over her words and lost her train of thought immediately. She needs to work on her mic skills as well as her wrestling skills. If she can't put on a good match when she comes back, she'll be eaten alive by the NXT audience...

Breeze vs Rose confused me, aren't they both heels? Who were we supposed to cheer for? I know it's cos of the tag match a couple of weeks ago, though. Glad to see it wasn't a quick match and they actually got some time!

Aw Sami <3 Nice to see they updated us on his injury, wish him a quick and speedy recovery!!

WOHOO Owens vs Balor in Japan! Can't wait for that :mark:

Good main event too, Rhyno is such an underrated big guy IMO. Finn is always awesome, everything about him is perfect <3


----------



## Buster Baxter

Wasn't really feeling this weeks episode. Lol That's sad the crowd shitted on Eva that bad. Hopefully she turns it around.


----------



## jacobrgroman

just starting the episode. I love adam rose's not giving a fuck during his entrance. I hope they can find something better for him than what he's been given. he certainly has the talent.


----------



## jacobrgroman

dug that crowe promo, he certainly can talk, would like to see him in a good feud soon.


eva marie is just a trainwreck on the mic, as well as other areas. I do wish her the best in becoming a better wrestler. but she needs a lot of improvement and a lot of areas.


did regal say the WHOLE TOKYO SHOW was going to be live on the network or just the balor/owens match? either way, STOKED.


----------



## jacobrgroman

man, great boss package. as if they couldn't make me love her anymore than I already do.


----------



## Bearodactyl

They both have one hell of a lot of finetuning to do, but for two non indy girls, I think Carmella and Alexa are picking things up nicely. Slowly adding some "signature" moves and improving on the execution, you can tell it's definitely not second nature for them yet but given time I'm hopefull they will perform to expectations. 

Carmella getting some positivity behind her now that she's no longer booked to be a bitch to Enzo, and lo and behold Alexa is a natural heel. I (dis-)like her much more now than as a face. Kinda surprising...


----------



## Fandangohome

- 15+ years later, i still love the Gore. 
- Nice video package for Sasha, good stuff
- Alexa as a heel is pretty good
- Can't wait for the Japan show
- Nice to see the Vaudevillains again, feels like months since i saw them last.


----------



## Fandangohome

Bearodactyl said:


> They both have one hell of a lot of finetuning to do, but for two non indy girls, I think Carmella and Alexa are picking things up nicely. Slowly adding some "signature" moves and improving on the execution, you can tell it's definitely not second nature for them yet but given time I'm hopefull they will perform to expectations.
> 
> Carmella getting some positivity behind her now that she's no longer booked to be a bitch to Enzo, *and lo and behold Alexa is a natural heel. I (dis-)like her much more now than as a face. Kinda surprising*...


She's a lot more attractive as a heel too...


----------



## Chrome

Dat Gore tho. Show was solid, albeit unspectacular this week. Enjoyed seeing the Vaudevillians return, that should be a nice boost to the tag division.


----------



## Emerald guardian

Bearodactyl said:


> They both have one hell of a lot of finetuning to do, but for two non indy girls, I think Carmella and Alexa are picking things up nicely. Slowly adding some "signature" moves and improving on the execution, you can tell it's definitely not second nature for them yet but given time I'm hopefull they will perform to expectations.
> 
> Carmella getting some positivity behind her now that she's no longer booked to be a bitch to Enzo, and lo and behold Alexa is a natural heel. I (dis-)like her much more now than as a face. Kinda surprising...


I'm loving Carmella recently. She just oozes charisma and is getting week by week. Same with Alexa but that goes without saying.

Seriously more Divas need to go into development, girls on the main roster take years to improve while NXT Divas go from botches simple moves to putting together solid matches in the space of a few months.

I really don't like that "for none indy girls" line, it's what puts me off NXT and smark culture in general. Being in the indies doesn't make you better. Carmella and Alexa have higher potential than girls like Paige, Charlotte and Emma.


----------



## LunaticAmbrose

Decent show.
Breeze/Rose was surprisingly good and I'm glad they gave them more time.
BAM/Enzo, Cass, Carmella feud continues and that's good.
Main event was solid. That Gore at the end was awesome.

Can't wait for that Japan event on the Network. Gonna be awesome.


----------



## DoubtGin

I can definitely see Balor being revealed as the one who attacked Itami and they will feud once he's back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Loving Alexa's new edge.

Rhyno's gore is still great.

Sasha Bank's video package was :mark:worthy

Bor/Owens is going to be awesome!


----------



## squeelbitch

nxt need to up their game, i feel like they've been lousy for months and months now not including the specials.


----------



## Amazing End 96

NXT needs some fresh matches. every single match this week has been done before.


----------



## DoubtGin

Amazing End 96 said:


> NXT needs some fresh matches. every single match this week has been done before.


Carmella vs Bliss had around three matches before, but this was the first one where the roles were reversed. 
Breeze and Rose had one match against each other before and that was three months ago.
Jordan/Louis vs Vaudevillains was never done before.
And this is the first time Rhyno faced Balor.


----------



## Phaedra

Was just thinking, that Eva Marie thing, whatever that was, if the people in the back weren't happy about the fucking rain of shit that came down on her why would they actually point camera's into the crowd to show people booing her, thumbs down, hissing, chanting you can't wrestle etc. it was like the crowd was baying for her and the way it wasn't toned down even a little fucking bit tells me she's just a heel for life and they want her to work heel. BUT THEY NEED FACES. 

lol though, fucking hilarious. And she has too much marketing going on with her hair to change it but she should have black hair. 

looking forward to other debuts soon, I'd love to see Gionna Daddio debut with a name like Gia and be like Carmella's pal, be a full on stable (won't happen, could be fun) Enzo thinks yes 








https://instagram.com/p/3KGI5tL4sz/?taken-by=whosyodaddio
lol

Zahra Schrieber ... looking forward to that one, thats a hella smarky crowd down at NXT what chants will they have for her lol. But they have signed some faces lately, indie girls they won't have to train the fuck out of before they can get airtime.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Emerald guardian said:


> I'm loving Carmella recently. She just oozes charisma and is getting week by week. Same with Alexa but that goes without saying.
> 
> Seriously more Divas need to go into development, girls on the main roster take years to improve while NXT Divas go from botches simple moves to putting together solid matches in the space of a few months.
> *
> I really don't like that "for none indy girls" line, it's what puts me off NXT and smark culture in general. Being in the indies doesn't make you better*. Carmella and Alexa have higher potential than girls like Paige, Charlotte and Emma.


Let me nuance my statement a little bit, I think you might misunderstand my meaning here.

I'm not saying non-indy chicks, by definition, are better. Nor am I trying to even imply it, neither short term nor in the grander scheme of things.
Someone who has zero experience with wrestling (or sports-entertainment, if you will) doesn't by definition have a lower ceiling than someone who worked in any other company before this. This we can agree on.

Fact is, non-indy girls (performers) have different things to learn in developmental than people that have experience in the ring from their time doing this work elsewhere.
And though, say, someone like Paige had to UNLEARN or re-learn (how to do correctly) a ton of things I'm sure, at least she was used to taking bumps. Being in a ring. Pacing a match. It makes their journeys down there distinctly different.
(It's a different debate entirely btw which is harder, learning something from scratch or having to unlearn things and doing them in a way that at first must seem very counter-intuitive).

So when I say "for non-Indy girls" I am merely saying (or trying to say) "specific variables relating to the non-Indy girl-specific journey taken into consideration when making the following statement". That I can tell they're doing well in picking up bumping, selling, basic moves and more signature move-ish stuff, getting a character together, etc. From scratch. In a way, it really is meant as a compliment. 

To further illustrate, you'd be hardpressed to find anyone on here that was marking for Carmella before I started to, sometimes ensuing in red rep and mockery from others as she hadn't even done televised matches yet at that point (my favorite red rep at the time was: "Piss off ******. Go watch some more Carmella classics and shut the the fuck up :waffle". So much vitriol :aryalol). 

In short (to summarize), the smark bias in the "non-indy girl" line might've been perceived, but I assure you it wasn't implied. I hope that clears things up :bearo


----------



## Old School Icons

My thoughts on NXT this week

Adam Rose not giving a f**k was actually kinda good. Hopefully this means a change away from his current character which could be interesting.

Dana Brooke flexing her muscles on NXT. So like every other week then?

To quote a Stone Cold T-Shirt for Eva Marie. Arrive. Awkward promo. Leave. 

William Regal's announcement. Fantastic and a must see match on July 4th. 

Carmella Vs Alexa Bliss was about as good as their last match but I do think Alexa Bliss's new role is more interesting than what she was doing previously.

Rhyno's promo didn't sound like he wanted to have sex with someone this time :lol

Hope Sami Zayn makes a swift recovery to that injury.

The Vaudevillains are back :mark:

Great video package for Sasha Banks. She is awesome. 

One of the better Finn Balor promos he has done so far. Short and to the point.

Rhyno Vs Balor. Watchable match between them, certainly something new to see these two wrestle. 

That gore though after was :mark: cracking way to end the show.


----------



## Erik.

Was Chad Gable on this weeks show?


----------



## x78

Phaedra said:


> Was just thinking, that Eva Marie thing, whatever that was, if the people in the back weren't happy about the fucking rain of shit that came down on her why would they actually point camera's into the crowd to show people booing her, thumbs down, hissing, chanting you can't wrestle etc. it was like the crowd was baying for her and the way it wasn't toned down even a little fucking bit tells me she's just a heel for life and they want her to work heel. BUT THEY NEED FACES.
> 
> lol though, fucking hilarious. And she has too much marketing going on with her hair to change it but she should have black hair.
> 
> looking forward to other debuts soon, I'd love to see Gionna Daddio debut with a name like Gia and be like Carmella's pal, be a full on stable (won't happen, could be fun) Enzo thinks yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://instagram.com/p/3KGI5tL4sz/?taken-by=whosyodaddio
> lol
> 
> Zahra Schrieber ... looking forward to that one, thats a hella smarky crowd down at NXT what chants will they have for her lol. But they have signed some faces lately, indie girls they won't have to train the fuck out of before they can get airtime.


Gionna and Zahra won't be on the show for a long, long time.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was alright.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

Emerald guardian said:


> it's what puts me off NXT and smark culture in general


Then don't watch.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man NXT is really in a rut right now, I don't want to see the experienced guys wrestle just to wrestle, that's smark bait. If it doesn't have a story attached to it give that time to someone who needs it. That time could've gone to the Mechanics or the rest of the disbanded Shoot Nation or to Corbin, maybe they could try to make some new main eventers since the NXT 5 is now the NXT 1 at least until Uhaa debuts, I doubt we'll even see Joe wrestle before the next special since the indy gods aren't allowed to come in contact with those lowely performance center jabronis.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Owens/Balor on July 4th is going to be awesome, can't wait.


----------



## DoubtGin

Sasha is actually singing her own theme


----------



## Jersey

DoubtGin said:


> Sasha is actually singing her own theme


how are so sure?


----------



## DoubtGin

PaigeLover said:


> how are so sure?


Apparently Bayley said that on Periscope (Carmella was filming).


----------



## Jersey

DoubtGin said:


> Apparently Bayley said that on Periscope (Carmella was filming).


 I'm not surprised because music is part of her family


----------



## Hencheman_21

Not sure if it has been mentioned before as I am not a hard core NXT fan but this thought hit me the other day. The Nexus did what the nWo could not. They turned their group into a weekly show, in a sort of way. One of the original ideas for nWo was to spin off from WCW and have their own weekly show and be almost their own promotion. And that is what The Nexus, _kind of_, did. They were a group formed from the original NXT for sure but that was just a special and while none of the guys are involved with it now and only a few in the beginning it is much like what nWo wanted to do.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

PaigeLover said:


> I'm not surprised because music is part of her family


----------



## LaMelo

I thought Adam Rose looked good even in defeat this week. Jason Jordan's partner looked like a poor man's Kane.


----------



## SonnenChael

I'm so happy, that the famous Eva Marie can steal some spotlight on NXT. Because she deserves it and she's so much more famous than all of the NXT divas combined. /retardedevafanboymode


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

Just caught up on the last 2 episodes. Enjoyed them for the most part. Owens/Crowe was pretty good the Joe stare down was cool

Balor looked good on both shows assume he takes the title at the Japan Show

I liked the reintroduction of Jason Jordan. Think he has a lot of potential 

I really just dont get Blake and Murphy. Tag division definitely needs more teams and they are pretty weak at the minute

NXT is what it is. A solid hour with good matches and short sharp promos. Nothing fancy and exactly what I think a weekly wrestling show should be


----------



## LaMelo

Why did The Vaudevillains leave as heel and return as faces? Also the main event was good but could have done with out Rhyno's cheap shot at the end.


----------



## Phaedra

well this is fantastically random lol


----------



## Necramonium

Time for a new NXT and the first thing i see is Zack Ryder teaming up with Mojo.

:rock5


----------



## Braylyt

Dead @ them Roman Reigns'ing Zack Ryder :done


----------



## Necramonium

I'm liking this new Mojo so far, finally got rid of the neon trunks, seems he shops at the same shop as Zack now, but l loved that dance move he did, gave me a Val Venis flashback. XD


----------



## THANOS

Mojo looks better but also lamer, somehow :lol.


----------



## A PG Attitude

Kids are gonna love Enzo on main roster.


----------



## THANOS

It seems like WWE reads this forum, because it looks like they are using my idea and making Finn Balor Jekyll/Hyde.


----------



## Phaedra

oh they are so awesome


----------



## Necramonium

LOOK EVERYBODY! ITS TYLER!

:shaq2


----------



## safc-scotty

I loved that Balor promo package, presume he is taking the title in Japan. I also think I'd be more interested in him as a heel to be honest.


----------



## THANOS

safc-scotty said:


> I loved that Balor promo package, presume he is taking the title in Japan. I also think I'd be more interested in him as a heel to be honest.


I love that he's getting the Jekyll and Hyde gimmick, it's about damn time.


----------



## Phaedra

Now that was comedy lol, breeze should have fucking lapped him though, would have been hilarious.


----------



## Phaedra

when are the next tapings? 

also this chick Jessie should not be wearing that insipid colour of green.


----------



## THANOS

"Bull.. SHIT... Bull... SHIT" :lmao


----------



## PuroresuPride18

Damn, Braden walker really let himself go.


----------



## Markus123

Dempsey :lol He was so close to laughing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> I love that he's getting the Jekyll and Hyde gimmick, it's about damn time.


That's the best news coming out of this show! :mark:


----------



## Phaedra

Ha, the new Kurt Angle has arrived lol, I like this. I also really like Jordan, a new lady killer lol.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's the best news coming out of this show! :mark:


I know :mark:, it seems they DO read the forum lol.


----------



## Phaedra

Corbin's really starting to get into shape, come to think of it so is Big Cass he's actually getting really muscular as of late. I really enjoy watching nxt to see how they all evolve and their bodies change and their looks change and stuff, it's interesting.


----------



## Phaedra

Owens lmao, going heidenreich on Byron lol.


----------



## THANOS

I love how Dempsey's new gimmick is his fatness :lmao :lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> I love how Dempsey's new gimmick is his fatness :lmao :lol.


:lol Steiner should be his mouthpiece.


----------



## Braylyt

Wow so that Samoa Joe match was pretty terrible.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> :lol Steiner should be his mouthpiece.


Totally :lol.

Steiner: "YOU'RE FAT..."

Dempsey: "Didn't you see me doing those curls and hitting that treadmill, just like a real tough guy, ya know?"

Steiner: "Might as well be curlin' cheeseburgas and runnin' buffet gauntlets, cause you're still FATTTT"


----------



## safc-scotty

THANOS said:


> I love how Dempsey's new gimmick is his fatness :lmao :lol.


That backstage segment was great, nice to see Dempsey in a more comedic role. Called the pulling out of the extra food!

In fact, with the Enzo/Cass/Carmella, Gable/Jordan and Dempsey segments, they've really nailed the backstage segments tonight.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Owens nearly molesting Byron, and than pretty much saying to Joe, you can't do that shit, cause i did it! XD


----------



## THANOS

Braylyt said:


> Wow so that Samoa Joe match was pretty terrible.


:kobe No it wasn't. It wasn't amazing but it was only 3 minutes long, wait for next week!


----------



## Sarcasm1

Good episode. Things that stood out from the top of my head:

Dempsey/Breeze. I personally think that they could be a beauty and a beast type of tag team with some comedy. Then the Dempsey/Regal backstage segment was funny as well. 

The Balor Japan vignette was pretty cool. They could make something similar for a main roster debut.

Jessie/Becky. I don't know what you call that move that Becky did that setup the armbar but its pretty good if she could do smoothly. Jessie was good for tv debut. Did good taunting Becky whenever she had a chance. 

Gable/Jordan backstage segment was good with Gable standing out the most. Dude is really like a shorter Kurt Angle without the Gold medal. 

Joe/Dawson. Nothing spectacular but wasn't bad for a debut match. Commentary from Owens was great. Owens being a great heel by being a hypocrite.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Lol Enzo's Hunger Games references were on point

Not that I care but why did they bury Bull like that?

Jessie McKay might have the most awkward figure I've ever seen, she looks like Charlotte minus the muscles.

I like Becky Lynch but her charisma is so lacking I don't see how she'll get over on the main roster. 

Lmbo at them finally allowing a non indy super duper star in the main event and it's fucking Scott Dawson.

Samoa Joe was super unimpressive and after 3 minutes was sweating more than Big E and Brock combined. Speaking of Big E I wonder if he'll have to stop doing the S.T.Joe now.

Chad Gable's head reminds me of a xenomorph, regardless he seems super douchey and I can't wait to see him and Jordan team up.

How the hell did those geeks know it was Leva Bates birthday? I don't know any wrestlers birthday, not even the Rock and hes had a couple on screen birthday celebration and they know the birthday of a chick not even signed to the company?


----------



## Smarky Smark

Not enough room for 3 fat guys in WWE so you knew Dempsey was either gonna be fired of told to lose weight.


----------



## 'Road Dogg' Jesse James

I was pretty disappointed in this week's episode. 

The Tyler Breeze/Bull match was pretty funny and a pretty original idea for a finish. 

But other than that, nothing stood out. Basically every match was an enhancement match (which is FINE) but I didn't feel any of them enhanced any of the talent that got put over.

The Samoa Joe match, especially, should have been a dominant squash. Having him basically get beat up for 2 minutes and then hit his finisher... He really didn't come off as a legit threat to Owens. Also didn't like him coming out in a pair of knee braces, that makes me wonder how much of his mobility he really has left. I haven't seen the guy wrestle in probably over 5 years and his skills seem to have diminished SEVERELY.


----------



## Mox Girl

Some very funny moments this week! Mojo Rawley got a personality :lol I was cracking up at his dance moves!

That Finn Balor video :mark: So badass!

Blue Pants!!!  I love how the crowd knew it was her birthday!!

Bull vs Breeze was quite fun, especially when Breeze almost lapped Bull :lol

The Bull backstage segment was funny too, LMAO Regal's face when he was eating the Doritos :lol Then Bull pulling the chocolate bar out LOL xD

I don't know if I like the look of Jessie or not, her ring gear was hideous. I missed the commentators saying she was an Australian, but then heard her accent and was like "She's an Aussie for sure" :lol Becky has soooo grown on me, she's becoming one of my favourite divas.

Don't know what to think about the main event, Joe didn't wrestle for that long. I know he can, but of course it was just a quick squash to show dominance. LMAO at Kevin Owens being a hypocrite :lol

(Side Note: I now have Tyler Breeze's entrance theme in my head haha)


----------



## Bullydully

Besides the opening match, I really enjoyed the show. 

Breeze/Dempsey was fun and I don't mind seeing Dempsey being made to look like a joke because I've never taken him seriously and tonight was the most entertained I've ever been from him.

Seeing Becky back in action was awesome after she earned everyone's respect at Unstoppable. The crowd have warmed to her and her submission finisher is great. Going to be interesting to see who the next challenger for the Women's title is and how everything plays out in the coming weeks.

Joe's debut match wasn't an amazing match or anything but it wasn't suppose to be. The point was to obviously make Joe look dominant and I thought he did. Marked for the musclebuster. Owens was gold on commentary as per usual and Regal announcing the match for next week has me excited.


----------



## ironcladd1

Mojo fpalm

That better be the last time he gets a chant in NXT (N)


----------



## wowjames

THANOS said:


> It seems like WWE reads this forum, because it looks like they are using my idea and making Finn Balor Jekyll/Hyde.


That was the idea for the character to begin with, dude.


----------



## THANOS

wowjames said:


> That was the idea for the character to begin with, dude.


Not really, he was just the world travelled wrestler who likes body paint before this. They didn't explain at all that he has inner demons that manifest and that he can't control. Sure, they named the paint "The Demon", but it wasn't done in a Jekyll/Hyde way as much as that video was.


----------



## Yes Era

So Jessie McKay is finally on television, eh? Had no idea. Very interesting to see the crowd finally be against her after seeing her cheered so much in Shimmer. And of course Becky Lynch is one of the absolute best workers in pro wrestling in any company going today. Just a excellent girl to watch bell to bell..excellent instincts, great selling, stiff, beautiful technican, submission wrestler...just beautiful all around.

EDIT: [email protected] saying Becky has no charisma up there...she's gonna be a heat missle heel without question and the NYs, Montreals, Phillys..they will be cheering her like a god when it's all said and done with. WAY too good and too excellent not to be.


----------



## chargebeam

Always delightful to see Blue Pants but I'm sick of seeing her lose all the time. She deserves better!


----------



## LaMelo

Please Get Ryder away from NXT. It is too good for him!


----------



## DGenerationMC

- :lmao Zack Ryder :lmao; I hope he stays employed long enough for WWE to hire Big O. A heel Zack Ryder with Big O & Mojo Rawley as his bodyguards sounds kinda cool; :lmao Just not in NXT :lmao

- Chad Gable is a tool

- Still got a surreal feeling as we see Joe wrestle in a WWE ring


----------



## Paul Rudd

Lame episode this week.

*Ryder/Mojo vs Jobbers*


* "It's hammer time" :StephenA

* Mojo still sucks and his cheer squad is embarrassing.

*-*

* Finn talking about being a demon *yawn*; get good.

*Emma vs Blue Pants*

* Skipped to the end, Emma Lock looked pretty good.

*Enzo/Cass/Carmella Promo*

* Enzo is a talented talker, but these guys don't interest me one bit.

* WTF is Cass looking at?

* BAMF>these jokers.

*Tyler vs Bull*

*As a Bull fan, the less said about this match the better :mj2

*-*

*Ugh please not Becky

*Beck vs Jess*

* Becky sprinting :uhoh

* LOL she can't headbang with those silly goggles.

* That mint coloured outfit :TayL

* Going for a pin after a shoulder tackle :bean

* Please don't say mate; please. :no

* Battle of the butch accents hillip3

* Hopefully I don't have see Becky again for like 3 weeks.

*-*

*Why are they doing this to Bull? :cry

*-*

* I'm warming up to Jordan as a personality.

* "But I told you...so" :Cocky

* "Willing and Gable" :surprised

* The way Gable wrote that 'G' :wee-bey

*Corbin vs Dork-ins*

* Nice Jabs from Dawkins.

*Joe vs Dawson*

* Owens on commentary is great. So great it has completely distracted me from matches in the past, hopefully I can pay attention tonight :lol.

* Joe with dat funky ass music.

* Joe's shorts are an abomination :tripsscust he needs to go back to the spandex(if he can still fit into them).

* Jeez Dawson looks like so badass with that shaved head and bandanna... NOT. :soft

* Dawson can barely get on developmental TV and he is already sporting a knee brace.

* Joe looking gassed 2 mins in.

* Owens > Joe



_Sophisticated Swimwear _


----------



## StanStansky

Humble Heartthrob said:


> Lame episode this week.
> 
> *Ryder/Mojo vs Jobbers*
> 
> 
> * "It's hammer time" :StephenA
> 
> * Mojo still sucks and his cheer squad is embarrassing.
> 
> *-*
> 
> * Finn talking about being a demon *yawn*; get good.
> 
> *Emma vs Blue Pants*
> 
> * Skipped to the end, Emma Lock looked pretty good.
> 
> *Enzo/Cass/Carmella Promo*
> 
> * Enzo is a talented talker, but these guys don't interest me one bit.
> 
> * WTF is Cass looking at?
> 
> * BAMF>these jokers.
> 
> *Tyler vs Bull*
> 
> *As a Bull fan, the less said about this match the better :mj2
> 
> *-*
> 
> *Ugh please not Becky
> 
> *Beck vs Jess*
> 
> * Becky sprinting :uhoh
> 
> * LOL she can't headbang with those silly goggles.
> 
> * That mint coloured outfit :TayL
> 
> * Going for a pin after a shoulder tackle :bean
> 
> * Please don't say mate; please. :no
> 
> * Battle of the butch accents hillip3
> 
> * Hopefully I don't have see Becky again for like 3 weeks.
> 
> *-*
> 
> *Why are they doing this to Bull? :cry
> 
> *-*
> 
> * I'm warming up to Jordan as a personality.
> 
> * "But I told you...so" :Cocky
> 
> * "Willing and Gable" :surprised
> 
> * The way Gable wrote that 'G' :wee-bey
> 
> *Corbin vs Dork-ins*
> 
> * Nice Jabs from Dawkins.
> 
> *Joe vs Dawson*
> 
> * Owens on commentary is great. So great it has completely distracted me from matches in the past, hopefully I can pay attention tonight :lol.
> 
> * Joe with dat funky ass music.
> 
> * Joe's shorts are an abomination :tripsscust he needs to go back to the spandex(if he can still fit into them).
> 
> * Jeez Dawson looks like so badass with that shaved head and bandanna... NOT. :soft
> 
> * Dawson can barely get on developmental TV and he is already sporting a knee brace.
> 
> * Joe looking gassed 2 mins in.
> 
> * Owens > Joe
> 
> 
> 
> _Sophisticated Swimwear _


You need to stop watching wrestling almost as much as you need to stop using smilies every 5 words.


----------



## Chrome

Kind of a meh show this week, although I couldn't stop laughing at how Bull lost. Just got winded and thrown right back in the ring and hit with Breeze's finisher for an easy victory. :lol

Joe/Owens should be great next week.


----------



## Tamaur

Man, I hate how predictable NXT can be. Like, the show could be great, they did some good storylines before and have great talent but it is hard to have some interest into it when I know the winner of all the matches ( except for Dempsey vs Breeze but it was heel vs heel and very short so not good to me ). Come on guys, everybody know that you can do better than that


----------



## Morrison17

Another meh week.

Becky and Joe are only bright parts.

Corbin sucks chants? WTF is wrong with those people? Hope dude wont get Romen treatment.


----------



## Bearodactyl

Bye Felicia :sodone


----------



## Fandangohome

This week was kind of Meh, pumped for next week though, BAMF vs Enzo, Cass and Carmella, and then Joe vs KO (which probably won't happen, haven't seen the spoilers so i don't know). Also Bull's new eating disorder gimmick is pretty funny.


----------



## Erik.

Thoughts on the show:

- I had absolutely no care in the world for the opening match. Not a fan at all of Mojo Rawley, him pairing with Ryder didn't help. Entirely skippable match really. I've heard by previous ex-writers and even Jim Ross that they are very high on Mojo Rawley so it wouldn't surprise me if this is a build to them two being a proper tag team and working their way up the ranks. 

- Brilliant Finn Balor promo package. That is the Balor we all wanted to see. I can see an absolutely ferocious encounter in Tokyo between him and Owens, they are going to absolutely tear the house down. I'm very much excited for it, just off the back of that promo package to be honest.

- No care in the world for the Divas match. Nice little ending though.

- Enjoyable promo by Enzo/Cass/Carmela. Now improve in the ring.

- Too many matches that I don't particularly care about. Enhancement matches as you may, which aren't bad things. Dempsey/Breeze and Becky/Jess, best part were the crowd chanting Cardio at Bull Dempsey. Absolutely lolsworthy what they're doing with Dempsey pulling junk food out of his singlet ffs. I like Jordan/Gable, I think they could be a good tag team and the sooner they're together the better, I see so much potential in Gable it's unreal, absolute heel.

- I'm yet to see it with Corbin to be honest. He seems to be highly rated on here so I am of course willing to give him a go. Pretty forgettable match though, like most of his matches seem to be. 

- Owens on commentary owns. I'd have liked them to build up Cena/Owens on Raw by having Owens commentate on his matches. Main event wasn't as one-sided as you'd have expected. Thought Joe was going to just dominate him really, and as I say that it's over in a flash. Really don't like Joes music. Nice little promo at the end by both guys though, Owens doesn't run anywhere :lol - looking forward to seeing Joe/Owens. Will be interesting to see how they book this and MITB though.


----------



## Amazing End 96

not great this week. a lot of squash matches in this show. Becky is awesome tho and the Joe/Owens segment was cool. is it just me or was Breeze acting like a face ?


----------



## chargebeam

Even though I'm not a fan of Dana Brooke, I gotta say I loved her video package. NXT is doing a great job at pushing its stars without having them to wrestle or even BE on the show. A little 2 minute video and there you go, you still have her name in your head and you learn a little bit more about the character. In fact, that promo even got me to care a little bit more about her than I used to.

Anyways, that's something Vince should learn to do on Raw.


----------



## squeelbitch

dull as dishwater again this week, i skipped everything apart from joe's throwaway match against some jobber, and can someone please give owens some anti-depressants, the dude sounds so down on his luck every time he speaks lol.


----------



## Genking48

That Bull/Regal segment :bryanlol could not hep but see it as a Chris Hero parody


----------



## Sykova

Are we going to see a fit Bull Dempsey return and destroy everyone?


----------



## Braylyt

Does Joe have any good matches?

I've seen him on TNA one time and was very unimpressed and last night.. well.. that was just hard to watch. I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Braylyt said:


> Does Joe have any good matches?
> 
> I've seen him on TNA one time and was very unimpressed and last night.. well.. that was just hard to watch. I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.


He had a good match vs. Jay Briscoe just few months ago and also a GREAT match vs. ACH few months ago in ROH. 

I don't have high expectations for Joe vs. Owens, but I am sure it will be good.


----------



## BehindYou

First Match:
Elias Sampson interests me, he has a look that really suits his name with the big dark hair and studded belt ring gear. He also shows a decent bit of personality in his very short time on camera and looks to be in great shape, fairplay to the guy! Other than that, Mojo's gimmick and associated flailing is horrible to watch.

Bull:
What a strange gimmick turn?? Strange enough to be interesting to me though.

Gable: 
He's trying to be cheesey Angle and it's not hitting, try something else.


----------



## The High King

Erik. said:


> Thoughts on the show:
> 
> - I had absolutely no care in the world for the opening match. Not a fan at all of Mojo Rawley, him pairing with Ryder didn't help. Entirely skippable match really. I've heard by previous ex-writers and even Jim Ross that they are very high on Mojo Rawley so it wouldn't surprise me if this is a build to them two being a proper tag team and working their way up the ranks.
> 
> - Brilliant Finn Balor promo package. That is the Balor we all wanted to see. I can see an absolutely ferocious encounter in Tokyo between him and Owens, they are going to absolutely tear the house down. I'm very much excited for it, just off the back of that promo package to be honest.
> 
> - No care in the world for the Divas match. Nice little ending though.
> 
> - Enjoyable promo by Enzo/Cass/Carmela. Now improve in the ring.
> 
> - Too many matches that I don't particularly care about. Enhancement matches as you may, which aren't bad things. Dempsey/Breeze and Becky/Jess, best part were the crowd chanting Cardio at Bull Dempsey. Absolutely lolsworthy what they're doing with Dempsey pulling junk food out of his singlet ffs. I like Jordan/Gable, I think they could be a good tag team and the sooner they're together the better, I see so much potential in Gable it's unreal, absolute heel.
> 
> - I'm yet to see it with Corbin to be honest. He seems to be highly rated on here so I am of course willing to give him a go. Pretty forgettable match though, like most of his matches seem to be.
> 
> - Owens on commentary owns. I'd have liked them to build up Cena/Owens on Raw by having Owens commentate on his matches. Main event wasn't as one-sided as you'd have expected. Thought Joe was going to just dominate him really, and as I say that it's over in a flash. Really don't like Joes music. Nice little promo at the end by both guys though, Owens doesn't run anywhere :lol - looking forward to seeing Joe/Owens. Will be interesting to see how they book this and MITB though.



agree with you on rawley, and corbin dont see what it is they have that is so special.
Also agree on cass and Enzo, enjoyable but the team needs work.
The Becky Lynch match was decent, the first diva match not so good.

Enjoyed the bull dempsey regal segment and a way to excuse bulls defeats while keeping tyler breeze winning.
As for joe and Owens, its not really worked as Joe and owens is overshadowed by owens and cena.


----------



## Mr. I

Braylyt said:


> Does Joe have any good matches?
> 
> I've seen him on TNA one time and was very unimpressed and last night.. well.. that was just hard to watch. I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.


He has many, many good matches.


----------



## The High King

joe is great at offense but cannot sell for shit and vastly over rated, no one really cares about owens and joe, it is owens and cena that interests them


----------



## THANOS

Braylyt said:


> Does Joe have any good matches?
> 
> I've seen him on TNA one time and was very unimpressed and last night.. well.. that was just hard to watch. I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.


Watch all of these.


----------



## Old School Icons

This week's NXT thoughts

Mojo is back? YEA! He's hyped! Er... HE'S HYPED! Zack Ryder must be getting dizzy with the amount of "TV" time he is getting at the moment in the ring but good for him and the post match celebration was amusing. 

The "Finn Balor Arrives" part was simply awesome. 

Good video package for Dana Brooke even though I'm not a fan. They are really pushing the machine behind her seemingly. 

Evil Emma is hot as hell or is it just me who thinks that? Good to see her win

Enzo, Cass and Carmella segment was fine. Enzo time and time again just sounds a complete natural on the mic. 

Tyler Breeze Vs Bull Dempsey had the right result but I didn't expect to be laughing as I was at the finish with the "Cardio" chants :lol

Becky Lynch continued use of her new look and I think its great. She wins against the newcomer Jessie McKay who I was delighted to see make her first NXT in ring appearance and looked confident. Hopefully she'll become a fixture of the women's division in the future. 

William Regal's facial expressions made the entire segment between him and Bull. 

Not really sure about Chad Gable but we'll see where they go with him when he does become Jordans tag team partner. 

Baron Corbin match. Nothing particularly wrong about it but nothing particularly memorable but the End of Days finisher looked great. 

The Main event itself was a Samoa Joe showcase of course. When I hear his theme tune it sounds like a Villain scene from a Pirates movie and then the rest of it is the intro music for a crappy radio station like... "Welcome to Sunny Beach Radio on 99.7! We've got the best driving songs for you as you make your way home!" 

Kevin Owens was gold from scare-ring Saxton shitless to the after match promo with Joe

"Your a bit of a rookie here in NXT!" and the hypocrite statement after that had me in stitches. 

Joe Vs Owens should be good but I reckon it may end up being more of a segment.


----------



## FlynnerMcGee

Jessie Mckay had a really solid performance for her first tv spot. Her attire wasn't great but she sold well, looked like a natural in the ring and showed a bit of character in limited time. Another good addition.


----------



## It's Yersel!

Old School Icons said:


> This week's NXT thoughts
> 
> *Mojo is back?* YEA! He's hyped! Er... HE'S HYPED! Zack Ryder must be getting dizzy with the amount of "TV" time he is getting at the moment in the ring but good for him and the post match celebration was amusing.
> 
> The "Finn Balor Arrives" part was simply awesome.
> 
> Good video package for Dana Brooke even though I'm not a fan. They are really pushing the machine behind her seemingly.
> 
> Evil Emma is hot as hell or is it just me who thinks that? Good to see her win
> 
> Enzo, Cass and Carmella segment was fine. Enzo time and time again just sounds a complete natural on the mic.
> 
> Tyler Breeze Vs Bull Dempsey had the right result but I didn't expect to be laughing as I was at the finish with the "Cardio" chants :lol
> 
> *Becky Lynch* continued use of her new look and I think its great. She wins against the newcomer Jessie McKay who I was delighted to see make her first NXT in ring appearance and looked confident. Hopefully she'll become a fixture of the women's division in the future.
> 
> *William Regal's facial expressions made the entire segment between him and Bull.
> *
> Not really sure about Chad Gable but we'll see where they go with him when he does become Jordans tag team partner.
> 
> Baron Corbin match. Nothing particularly wrong about it but nothing particularly memorable but the End of Days finisher looked great.
> 
> *The Main event itself was a Samoa Joe showcase of course. When I hear his theme tune it sounds like a Villain scene from a Pirates movie and then the rest of it is the intro music for a crappy radio station like... "Welcome to Sunny Beach Radio on 99.7! We've got the best driving songs for you as you make your way home!"
> 
> Kevin Owens was gold from scare-ring Saxton shitless to the after match promo with Joe
> 
> "Your a bit of a rookie here in NXT!" and the hypocrite statement after that had me in stitches. *
> 
> Joe Vs Owens should be good but I reckon it may end up being more of a segment.


I think Mojo is way too OTT and he needs to calm it down a touch, while Becky is the perfect example of how someone disliked by a majority of fans can get themselves over with a great showing. Bull's face when Regal said 'Flower' was absolutely fantastic.
And in regards to JOwEns (see what I did there?), I don't really think Joe's theme is right for his character as its exactly like you've said. I think when they were making it they said, "We need to make it clear he isn't a heel". and Owens is so laidback when talking, and such a 'twat' that he's something of a perfect heel.


----------



## Old School Icons

It's Yersel! said:


> I think Mojo is way too OTT and he needs to calm it down a touch, while Becky is the perfect example of how someone disliked by a majority of fans can get themselves over with a great showing. Bull's face when Regal said 'Flower' was absolutely fantastic.
> And in regards to JOwEns (see what I did there?), I don't really think Joe's theme is right for his character as its exactly like you've said. I think when they were making it they said, "We need to make it clear he isn't a heel". and Owens is so laidback when talking, and such a 'twat' that he's something of a perfect heel.


Yep that is what they went for. It seems like they are trying to do more with Joe than just have him demolish everything in sight so that makes it a bit more interesting.


----------



## L.I.O.

Braylyt said:


> Does Joe have any good matches?
> 
> I've seen him on TNA one time and was very unimpressed and last night.. well.. that was just hard to watch. I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.


:lmao

Come on son. I'm sorry, but do you realize how shallow you sound? One time in TNA and last night is how you're gonna base someone off of?

Why were people expecting a five star match out of Samoa Joe when they saw him facing Scott Dawson?! I have no problem with Dawson, but he's a jobber at this point and that wasn't going to change facing Joe.

The Joe/Owens match is going to be awesome. I cannot wait for it.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Apart from Joe/Owens this episode put me to sleep. Really boring. I feel bad for Tyler Breeze, they keep rolling him out every week and have nothing much for him.


----------



## ASR

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How the hell did those geeks know it was Leva Bates birthday? I don't know any wrestlers birthday, not even the Rock and hes had a couple on screen birthday celebration and they know the birthday of a chick not even signed to the company?


The Rock's birthday is May 2nd you stupid son of a bitch!


----------



## Necramonium

chargebeam said:


> Even though I'm not a fan of Dana Brooke, I gotta say I loved her video package. NXT is doing a great job at pushing its stars without having them to wrestle or even BE on the show. A little 2 minute video and there you go, you still have her name in your head and you learn a little bit more about the character. In fact, that promo even got me to care a little bit more about her than I used to.
> 
> Anyways, that's something Vince should learn to do on Raw.


I think Vince needs to refreshen his memory, when you do a certain job, you get used to do it your way or you forget stuff. Vince maybe was present at a nxt live show a few weeks ago. But i think HHH needs to sit Vince on his ass, and make him watch a NXT show on the network on how it should be done these days!


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

So, Bull Dempsey is Grado now?


----------



## DudeLove669

Anyone else think of how nasty that chocolate must have tasted for Bull in the backstage segment? Going straight from Doritos to chocolate would leave a nasty aftertaste. What a champ for powering through it.


----------



## Braylyt

L.I.O. said:


> :lmao
> 
> Come on son. I'm sorry, but do you realize how shallow you sound? *One time in TNA and last night is how you're gonna base someone off of?
> 
> Why were people expecting a five star match out of Samoa Joe when they saw him facing Scott Dawson?*! I have no problem with Dawson, but he's a jobber at this point and that wasn't going to change facing Joe.
> 
> The Joe/Owens match is going to be awesome. I cannot wait for it.


Did you read what you quoted?



> I want to give him the benefit of the doubt and blame it on the jobber he was facing hence me asking.



That Kurt Angle match someone posted was alright though


----------



## TripleG

Finally got around to watching this week's NXT. 

- People are shitting on Mojo/Ryder, but to me...NXT needs teams, so I'll accept if for no other reason than that they give NXT some depth in the tag ranks. 

- Loved the video package for Balor! We're getting Demon Balor in Tokyo! Yeeeeeah! 

- The Dana Brooke video package was great too. 

- Emma Vs. Blue Pants = It is hilarious how over Blue Pants is, haha. Fun match and at least Emma is starting to get wins now and establish her heel persona. 

- Why do I like Enzo, Cass, and Carmella? They are funny on promos and are more than just the entrance. It keeps the act fresh. 

- Not a fan of Bull doing a fat shaming gimmick. The spot in the match with Breeze was funny but turning it into a regular thing could get a little annoying. 

- Great to see Becky back on the show and it was nice to see her get a win too. 

- Man, the crowd was really soured on Corbin, haven't they? 

- Owens on commentary = Gold, Joe's squash match debut = Cool, Joe's theme music...by God that theme sucks. The exchange between Owens and Joe was great, mainly because Owens is such a scumbag and its great, haha. I think it was way too soon to do Joe Vs. Owens, but I haven't read the spoilers so they might have pulled a no contest brawl or something. 

Good show this week. They further established characters through enhancement matches and vignettes and the show ended with a bit of a bang which was nice.


----------



## chargebeam

TripleG said:


> - Owens on commentary = Gold, Joe's squash match debut = Cool, Joe's theme music...by God that theme sucks. The exchange between Owens and Joe was great, mainly because Owens is such a scumbag and its great, haha. * I think it was way too soon to do Joe Vs. Owens, *but I haven't read the spoilers so they might have pulled a no contest brawl or something.


NXT gets only one hour per week and the Takeover specials happen once every 2 months or so. I don't think it's too soon for a first match between these two. They're really hot right now, so let them fight! When you think about it, weekly NXT shows had lots of epic matches without having to wait for a live special, so why not have these two fight on a regular episode? They might just use that match to build a good feud for the title at the next Takeover...

Also, let's not forget that Owens is already booked on the main roster. His stay in NXT might be shorter than we think.

(I haven't read the spoilers either.)


----------



## Jerichoholic274

Evil Emma is like a hundred and thirty times hotter than any other Emma ever. Emma.

Rawley still sucks.

Corbin is embarrassing to watch. And fuck off with the 'it's developmental' lines. Most developmental guys appear only on house shows, yet Corbin takes a dump in the ring each and every week.

Bull's new gimmick is awesome. Fat jokes are always class.

Joe's match was nothing memorable, but his mic work was damn good for such a short promo, as expected. Next week will be bonkers.


----------



## Geeee

I guess the statute of limitations ran out on Bastion Booger so Bull Dempsey is doing the redux.

I'm as big of a 1995 mark as you'll find on here but I don't think you can make a case that this gimmick worked the first time.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

Bull Dempsey's new gimmick is just :lmao What did the poor guy do to deserve this?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Here are my thoughts:

Get off NXT, Ryder. At least Mojo is entertaining. :shrug I love his lil cheer squad. :lol

I did enjoy the Dana Brooke video package. I just fpalm at why they hired her in the first place. I saw someone say they aren't sure how much of her gimmick is intentional. I second that.

Emma vs Blue Pants- Blue Pants sucks and I never want to see her again, so over it. Emma is still looking great but I don't give a damn.

Enzo, Cass and Carmella segment was cringe.

The Bull fat shaming stunt will only be acceptable if he turns his diet around and becomes unstoppable. Otherwise, it's completely inexcusable and utterly unnecessary.

The Lynch/Mckay match was an abomination. Horrible first impression from Mckay. I was excited to see her and was quickly brought back down to earth. Becky _seriously_ needs to work on making her transitions smoother. Her work is far too choppy and choreographed.

Corbin is a star.

Joe is way past his prime and has none of the presence he did ten years ago. His in ring display was below par, he was clearly exhausted and it is infuriating to see. I don't think he should ever have been hired to take some young guys spot. Owens on commentary was decent, nothing spesh. Not really pumped for their match at all. :shrug

Overall, I didn't mind the episode. Felt Banks' absence. 

EDIT: Omg I'm disgusted with myself! I completely forgot the Jordan/Gable segment. 

I very much dislike Jordan, have from the beginning. I just don't feel he offers anything. Gable certainly has charisma. I've enjoyed him from day one and can't wait to see more the guy. I just wish he was taller and a little bulkier.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Genking48 said:


> That Bull/Regal segment :bryanlol could not hep but see it as a Chris Hero parody


Except Hero doesn't remotely lack cardio.


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

THANOS said:


> Watch all of these.


The only problem is that he isn't that Joe anymore.


----------



## THANOS

Oui Monsieur-hehe said:


> The only problem is that he isn't that Joe anymore.


Well, to be fair, he also wasn't in that shape for the past decade or so, but he's close to that now! I don't know, I guess we'll see if he's still got it next week and at the next Takeover?


----------



## They LIVE

Is it just me or is there something very "off" about Dana Brooke? 

I can't even describe it. She just emits a certain vibe that comes across as very unhallowed.


----------



## Oxidamus

Scott Dawson jobbing out to Joe... :mj

Ffs.


----------



## mezomi

JD=JohnDorian said:


> Bull Dempsey's new gimmick is just :lmao What did the poor guy do to deserve this?


Well....

http://rutube.ru/video/2766440e6d314bc18a7ef2b7636e773a/?ref=search


----------



## Dragonballfan

So who's excited for Joe/Owens tonight :mark: :mark:


----------



## Genking48

Man, they really know how to make those documentaries to hype their wrestlers.


----------



## squeelbitch

two good matches tonight, owens vs joe on nxt and johnny mundo (john morrison) vs prince puma (ricochet) in a iron man match on lucha underground


----------



## BestInTheWorld1

the Bull/Regal segment was hilarious


----------



## Dragonballfan

Pretty good episode of NXT tonight. Good 6 man tag, epic video package on Finn Balor, Becky Lynch being on it was a nice surprise. Oh and that Joe/Owens match was pretty decent, loved the brawl at the end :avit: :avit:


----------



## THANOS

Dragonballfan said:


> Pretty good episode of NXT tonight. Good 6 man tag, epic video package on Finn Balor, Becky Lynch being on it was a nice surprise. Oh and that Joe/Owens match was pretty decent, loved the brawl at the end :avit: :avit:


You already watched it? On Hulu?


----------



## Dragonballfan

THANOS said:


> You already watched it? On Hulu?


It's already leaked on the internet earlier today (Y)


----------



## Empress

If I knew it had leaked, I would've watched earlier. Let me get ready to watch it now.


----------



## THANOS

Dragonballfan said:


> It's already leaked on the internet earlier today (Y)


Any chance you could link me to it?


----------



## Dragonballfan

THANOS said:


> Any chance you could link me to it?


Downloaded it actually, off torrents. No streams at least I don't think as of yet


----------



## THANOS

Dragonballfan said:


> Downloaded it actually, off torrents. No streams at least I don't think as of yet


Ah ok thanks man!


----------



## Phaedra

I take it they aren't doing tapings tomorrow then, they seem to be drawing this one out and using the charlotte match that was taped at the last tapings.


----------



## safc-scotty

That Balor mini documentary was brilliant, can't wait for part 2.


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on the show! 

- The vid package for Dusty was nice to see again, and appropriate given his input for NXT. 

- Six person tag was fun. I love the Cass/Enzo/Carmella teaming obviously and Blake/Murphy/Bliss are coming together decently as a team too. Fun match overall. 

- That video package for Finn Balor....HOLY SHIT!!! We get cool showcases for The Demon AND an insight into who he is and what the real person is like. Very cool. These video packages for him are amazing! And to see Becky Lynch get emotional talking about him was also nice to see. I can't wait for part 2. 

- It was nice to see Charlotte win with the Figure 8 Leglock. That hold is too pretty looking to never win with it. Dana's promo....eck. Needs work. 

- Joe Vs. Owens = I am going to keep saying it but FUCK! Joe's theme music is TERRIBLE!!!! Change it, for the love of God! Anyways, the match was solid. I felt like they were holding back for bigger match down the road. The No Contest was indicative of that as well. The brawl was cool and a good way to build further anticipation for a bigger match. 

Overall, solid show. The main highlight was the Finn Balor video package.


----------



## ironcladd1

I got a feeling Devin is gonna start her NXT wrestling debut by slapping the shit out of Dana Brook during an interview :lol


----------



## 3ku1

Who went over in the Owens and Joe match?


----------



## Necramonium

3ku1 said:


> Who went over in the Owens and Joe match?


Nobody, they started fighting outside the ring, ref got squashed between Owens and Joe. XD He called the match off and Joe and Owens started beating the crap out of each other until security had to drag them apart.


----------



## Knocks

Owens/Joe booking was perfect. And give Zo and Cass their rematch already so they can win the belts!


----------



## x78

Phaedra said:


> I take it they aren't doing tapings tomorrow then, they seem to be drawing this one out and using the charlotte match that was taped at the last tapings.


Not sure what you're expecting them to show next week if you think they aren't going to do tapings.


----------



## 3ku1

Necramonium said:


> Nobody, they started fighting outside the ring, ref got squashed between Owens and Joe. XD He called the match off and Joe and Owens started beating the crap out of each other until security had to drag them apart.


Oh cheers, that's prob the best way to go, agree perfect booking.


----------



## Empress

ironcladd1 said:


> I got a feeling Devin is gonna start her NXT wrestling debut by slapping the shit out of Dana Brook during an interview :lol


I was waiting for her to slap Dana. :lol

Another great show. The Owens/Joe match and brawl at the end was awesome. It's a breath of fresh air to see two competitors presented as strong equals. There's no underdog between them. Joe and KO are both dominant badasses. I chuckled when Kevin elbowed the security guard outside the ring. 

The WWE knows how to deliver with their docu series. I loved what I saw of Finn's. I didn't know that he was so instrumental in her career. They seem to have a very deep and personal bond.


----------



## They LIVE

Around a month later, and I have to say....


I fucking LOVE Samoa Joe's theme.


So funky.


----------



## 3ku1

Is it kinda awkward that NXT turned out as a kinda Tough Enough 2.0 type show. It has now turned into a breeding ground and platform for the indys. And it has arguably become a better product then the "A" shows Raw. Only if Hunter was booking raw. I so agree with him it should be 2 hrs but anyway. Really enjoying the nxt product atm, it's fresh that's the difference.


----------



## Vårmakos

Samoa Joe's theme sounds like something out of Toe Jam & Earl.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Hmm, I wonder if they are going to show any footage of Bullet Club for part 2 of the documentary?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I can in good conscience no longer call Neville "the man that charisma forgot" since that title so clearly belongs to Balor, he has to be my new least favorite person on either roster.

Loved how Bliss kicked Enzo after he accidentally slapped her, that showed a lot of ring awareness, crowd was about to feel sorry for her and she stopped it quick, she should've done more.

Dana Brooke is a great heel and I want to see Devin get payback on her, how great would it be if this was building to her in ring debut? NXT has shown capable of tremendous foresight but I don't have a clue how far Devin is from tv.

Joe is much more intimidating and a much better seller than Owens but they both looked fat, old, gassed and/or terrible during their brawl t the end, those were the slowest, softest strikes I've ever seen from male wrestlers. It was like the 12th round of a boxing match except they hadn't been wrestling that long. If that was psychology and they were selling it like that on purpose then it was misplaced, that's the type of thing that belongs at the end of a really long Takeover match, either way it was just really poor looking.


----------



## BoJackson

Can't say that I'm all that impressed with Joe so far. Both of his matches have felt off. Can't really pinpoint why, though. I assume he's just going through an adjustment period like Itami was. Should look better during these next tapings whenever they are.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

kevin owens "this is my house" :lel stealing other wrestlers catch phrases 

paige be like


----------



## Bret Hart

If you didn't know Joe from before you'd think 'the fuck is this fat fuck doing in the WWE'.


----------



## LaMelo

Why are they burying Bull Dempsey?


----------



## Oui Monsieur-hehe

Balor segment was top notch. Can't wait for part two.

Owens vs Joe was abysmal. They need to get rid of that washed up Joe.


----------



## Tamaur

- The Tag Team match was cool but seriously, just give the title to Enzo and Cass, they are just so much better, can't wait to see them on the main roster... without Carmella

- Alright, I know many people loved the video about Balor but... I just didn't cared I don't care about your past. You're saying it made you the person you are today ? Well, show me who you are today because I have no idea who you are. All I know is that you wasted a huge opportunity to show us who you are. In fact, it's supposed to be about Balor but the only person it made me care about is Becky Lynch :lol

- And the Main-Event ? Terrible like I seriously hope this isn't the future of the WWE. I mean, come on, that's what is bad-ass now ? It was slow, it looked fake, no intensity and it doesn't help that they are fat, I mean, Owens against Cena doesn't look so bad but when he is facing someone like Samoa Joe, he doesn't look impressive at all. Thank god Lesnar is back so he can show to the world what a REAL bad-ass is about


----------



## Trublez

That was the weakest so called "brawl" I've ever seen. My grandma could punch harder than that. I'm a huge fan Samoa Joe fan, but so far his performance in these last 2 tapings have been anything but stellar. And he hasn't done much to disprove his detractors that call him fat, sloppy and washed up.

Hopefully that changes in the coming weeks.


----------



## Bullydully

The tag match at the beginning was good, always love seeing Enzo and Cass. 

The Finn mini documentary was really great, Becky's part added to the emotion and it seems like Finn will be winning the title soon. 

Joe/Owens was entertaining, loved the brawl at the end. 

Enjoyed the show


----------



## MOBELS

Extremely disappointed with Joe's performances since arriving in NXT, he's been terrible. I'm still holding out hope that he'll be able to show that he's still as good as he was, hopefully he can bring a good performance at the next Takeover.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I can in good conscience no longer call Neville "the man that charisma forgot" since that title so clearly belongs to Balor, he has to be my new least favorite person on either roster.
> 
> .


----------



## Delbusto

That brawl at the end seemed a bit lame if you ask me, way too soft. I know they had a match and everything beforehand, but still you gotta come off better than that, they felt like they were moving in slow motion. Definitely didn't feel like two ass kickers out of control.


----------



## Louaja89

Damn , did Becky look fine in that documentary or what ?
Btw , that was Adam Cole first appareance on WWE tv. I'm sure it won't be the last.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Yeah, Joe just cant seem to bring the same intensity he used to bring in his ROH days. I suppose it could be an issue of him learning to adjust to the WWE style, but I'm guessing its more of an issue of cardio.

I'm gonna wait until we see a few lengthy matches with Joe before I give my final judgment.


----------



## McNugget

I think the most key difference is conditioning. Most of the indie guys are in WWE for a month (at the minimum per KO) before they appear on TV. In that month they're working out constantly at the PC every day. Joe didn't get that.

I agree that he looked pretty sluggish. But I'm willing to give him some time to work to to the level we've seen him at in the past.


----------



## x78

McNugget said:


> I think the most key difference is conditioning. Most of the indie guys are in WWE for a month (at the minimum per KO) before they appear on TV. In that month they're working out constantly at the PC every day. Joe didn't get that.
> 
> I agree that he looked pretty sluggish. But I'm willing to give him some time to work to to the level we've seen him at in the past.


Why? He's supposed to have been brought in to be a top caliber worker, what's the point if he's worse than the developmental guys?


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Why? He's supposed to have been brought in to be a top caliber worker, what's the point if he's worse than the developmental guys?


Well, if you've seen him just prior to signing with NXT, he was tremendously out of shape and un-motivated at the end of his TNA run. He lost a lot of weight very quickly for his NXT debut, so he's clearly working on getting back to that shape.

I would hope that we'll see a clear difference in tonight's tapings.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Why is no one mentioning how equally bad Owens looked, what's his excuse or is he beyond reproach for some reason?


----------



## BuzzKillington

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why is no one mentioning how equally bad Owens looked, what's his excuse or is he beyond reproach for some reason?


Maybe he was just working to Joe's pace?

He looked great in both of his matches with Cena.


----------



## AustinRockHulk

Maybe it's that horrible entrance theme that's bringing down Joe that's ruining his in ring performance in the WWE.


----------



## NJ88

That feature on Balor was magnificent. 

It was great to see such an in dept look at his journey and for a feature that wasn't about Becky Lynch it managed to make her look better in the process. Wonderful stuff.

I really enjoyed the show from top to bottom. Opener was fun, Joe's promo backstage was great, Charlotte looked really good in her match, The Balor feature, and I really enjoyed the main event. I think it's obvious that they aren't going to go all out for the first match together. There are going to be many more and it would be ridiculous to show people everything they had on a random episode of NXT. The only bad thing about Joe so far is that god awful theme music.


----------



## Impeccable Sin

Delbusto1 said:


> That brawl at the end seemed a bit lame if you ask me, way too soft. I know they had a match and everything beforehand, but still you gotta come off better than that, they felt like they were moving in slow motion. Definitely didn't feel like two ass kickers out of control.


You can tell Joe is not yet at peak condition. 



THANOS said:


> Well, if you've seen him just prior to signing with NXT, he was tremendously out of shape and un-motivated at the end of his TNA run. He lost a lot of weight very quickly for his NXT debut, so he's clearly working on getting back to that shape.
> 
> I would hope that we'll see a clear difference in tonight's tapings.


He looked better at the live event last week in Cleveland. Albeit, a fatal 4 way.



ironcladd1 said:


> I got a feeling Devin is gonna start her NXT wrestling debut by slapping the shit out of Dana Brook during an interview :lol


Slap her straight out of the opening credits so I don't have to see her ugly ass every week.



Phaedra said:


> I take it they aren't doing tapings tomorrow then, they seem to be drawing this one out and using the charlotte match that was taped at the last tapings.


Charlotte had a match this week because Sasha was unable to compete at the last taping. It was originally supposed to be her match. Hence why the other girl was wrestling as a face against Charlotte.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Man, people still hating on Dana. I dunno, I think her character work has been great so far. She has got that kind of confidence you cant teach and her promo this week was pretty great. Of course she is still pretty green in the ring but there is plenty of time for her to improve.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

I really enjoyed that Finn Balor mini documentary with Becky, great stuff. I wish they'd do this kind of thing on the main roster too, things like these can really endear a babyface to the audience and I can think of a few something like this would've helped a great deal.

Enzo looks like he has put a lot of work in because he's noticeably improved his in ring performances as of late, I'm enjoying watching his progression.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

Man,Joe is so overrated.He's just another intense big man a'la Mark Henry.Seriously nothing special about him.


----------



## THANOS

Sonny Crockett said:


> Man,Joe is so overrated.He's just another intense big man a'la Mark Henry.Seriously nothing special about him.


You're basing this on NXT or on his whole career? If it's on the former than maybe you should reserve your opinion, at least, until after his first Takeover match when he has time to get his cardio back to his earlier level.


----------



## Arthurgos

Sonny Crockett said:


> Man,Joe is so overrated.He's just another intense big man a'la Mark Henry.Seriously nothing special about him.


He is not using all his moves akin to a few of the stars that came in. He will use them for the first time to shock a few people showing his athletic ability a bit like what Owens did vs Cena that we all knew he could do he just had not in NXT yet. They are playing the long game with Joe and Owens which makes me think Joe will cost Owens the title in Japan somehow.

Man that documentary had me a bit teary eyed i never knew about any of that other than the personal stuff about Finn. I never knew he started a school in Ireland at 20 and is the reason we even have Becky Lynch. Seeing her talk about him was very powerful and i cannot wait till next week to see him talk of his stuff on Japan.


----------



## Fandangohome

Surprised the crowd was pretty dead this episode, guess it must have been one of the final tapings of that run and they were tired. 


- Tag match was too short, made the champs look weak as fuck too, not happy about that. Still don't like Carmella on the mic, she comes off as trying too hard. Nice heel work from Alexa giving Enzo a sly kick when the ref wasn't looking. 

- Joe's promo was pretty standard

- That Balor video package was awesome, great to see them acknowledge his history as Prince Devitt, and the fact that he and Becky go way back.

- Womens match was basically pointless, there was no doubt who'd win

- I hate Dana, she's terrible.

- Joe's bee pretty poor so far, KO outclassed him on the mic last week, and this week Joe looked lumpen and slow in the ring. I get it's gonna take time for him to find his groove, so i'll be patient. His past resume speaks for itself, he'll come good.


----------



## chargebeam

My thoughts: 

- Enzo & Cass are so damn entertaining. Always a treat to see them.
- Finn Balor & Becky Lynch video package was great. Loved every bit of it. 
- Charlotte vs. who again? We want Blue Pants!!
- Dana Brooke... I dunno. She's okay I guess.
- Main event was boring. Never watched TNA so this was the 2nd time I saw Joe wrestle. So far, I'm not impressed.

PS: I really love the way Dana's voice cracks when she speaks. So damn sexy.

-


----------



## Bearodactyl

chargebeam said:


> My thoughts:
> 
> - Enzo & Cass are so damn entertaining. Always a treat to see them.
> - Finn Balor & Becky Lynch video package was great. Loved every bit of it.
> - Charlotte vs. *who again?* We want Blue Pants!!
> - Dana Brooke... I dunno. She's okay I guess.
> - Main event was boring. Never watched TNA so this was the 2nd time I saw Joe wrestle. So far, I'm not impressed.
> 
> PS: I really love the way Dana's voice cracks when she speaks. So damn sexy.
> 
> -


I really liked who again this week. Didn't miss BP one bit. I'm over the whole "lol let's cheer for a jobber" thing tbh. :bearo


----------



## bjnelson19705

Becky and Devitt looked great together. Loved the video package and loved the show.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I liked the Finn Balor video package they showed. I had no idea that Balor and Becky Lynch had known each other for so long, so it was cool to see.


----------



## Geeee

I know it doesn't have much to do with this episode of NXT but I really hate how I have to watch main roster stuff to get the full NXT continuity, now that Kevin Owens is on both rosters. Also, I dislike how John Cena is part of NXT in spirit, even though I am a fan of John's.

The new girl looked promising. She needs to learn to hit harder with her offense but she seems to be a good athlete and she was easy on the eyes. And her hurricanrana looked nice, Charlotte's sell was on point.


----------



## LaMelo

I'm glad Enzo and Big Cass and Carmella won. Hopefully they get the tag titles soon. Nothing much else to report on in the first half of this show.


----------



## Mqwar

Wtf happened to Joe? where did all the intensity go? At this rate he's gonna end up another Chris hero.


----------



## MrPierrini

Loved the Finn Balor video package, and Kevin Owens was gold on commentary. Good show, even if the actual wrestling itself wasn't anything special.

First time I've ever seen him and I can without hesitation repeat what many people say on this forum, fuck Mojo Rawley.


----------



## Phaedra

Okay Owens nearly crying near set me off ngl.  really upsetting and nice tribute to Dusty.


----------



## Knocks

Lego bama


----------



## Phaedra

"I think Rich just hit puberty on air" 

Honestly Kevin Owens is just amazing lol.


----------



## ironcladd1

Decent show overall. Better than last week.

I'm really interested in Eva's re-debut. It's either gonna be surprisingly good or expectedly awful :lol


----------



## Vårmakos

RYUSUKE TAGUCHI WAS ON WWE TELEVISION


----------



## Mr. I

All that New Japan all over NXT was top notch.


----------



## Smarky Smark

I'm starting to have a man crush on Finn Balor after all these video packages. Seems like the nicest down to earth guy. I'd hang out with him. 

Mojo and Zack are so over the top wacky that I can't hate them. 

Cassie is not a bad worker. She has some potential to be great. 

Owens has been great on commentary since PWG. What a heel. Even when he fucks up his promos he's great at recovering.


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> All that New Japan all over NXT was top notch.


Because glorifying New Japan Pro Wrestling is totally what WWE's developmental system should be about.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Vårmakos said:


> RYUSUKE TAGUCHI WAS ON WWE TELEVISION


And Justin liger, Karl anderson, Hiroshima tanahashi

Owens was all over that commentary


----------



## x78

amhlilhaus said:


> And Justin liger, Karl anderson, Hiroshima tanahashi
> 
> Owens was all over that commentary


This shit about sums this forum up. You were trying to mark and act excited for New Japan wrestlers indirectly appearing on NXT and you got half their fucking names wrong. God damn.

How many of you wannabe indy marks on this section actually know any of the wrestlers that you claim to like?


----------



## Miguel De Juan

x78 said:


> Because glorifying New Japan Pro Wrestling is totally what WWE's developmental system should be about.


Inoki's company helped WWE during their early working relationship. Most of the Japanese companies did by adding giving their guys wins in their home turf. Umm...Inoki is even in the hall fame. He was like inducted in the Hall of Fame.

Also, New Japan Pro-Wrestling was drawing 30-60,000 people to their shows in the 90s. It was and is not an indy promotion. Most guys in the industry respect the fed because it helped train and develop not only Japanese but American stars.

You really have some sour grapes on NJPW. Did Gedo reject your application to the dojo?

Anyhow NXT was far better than last week.


----------



## BuzzKillington

amhlilhaus said:


> And *Justin liger*, Karl anderson, *Hiroshima tanahashi*
> 
> Owens was all over that commentary


Please tell me that was on purpose...


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Because glorifying New Japan Pro Wrestling is totally what WWE's developmental system should be about.


Why do you exist?


----------



## x78

Miguel De Juan said:


> Inoki's company helped WWE during their early working relationship. Most of the Japanese companies did by adding giving their guys wins in their home turf. Umm...Inoki is even in the hall fame. He was like inducted in the Hall of Fame.
> 
> Also, New Japan Pro-Wrestling was drawing 30-60,000 people to their shows in the 90s. It was and is not an indy promotion. Most guys in the industry respect the fed because it helped train and develop not only Japanese but American stars.
> 
> You really have some sour grapes on NJPW. Did Gedo reject your application to the dojo?
> 
> Anyhow NXT was far better than last week.


I don't have anything against New Japan, I just think it might be prudent of WWE to invest what limited TV time their developmental show has into, you know, actually developing their own contracted (and massively underutilized) wrestlers instead of giving airtime to wrestlers from a totally different company for seemingly no other reason to appease braindead idiots.


----------



## BuzzKillington

Kevin Owens is more entertaining on NXT.


----------



## THANOS

amhlilhaus said:


> And Justin liger, Karl anderson, Hiroshima tanahashi
> 
> Owens was all over that commentary


Dude... fpalm

On topic, I loved this week a lot, and the shout outs to *Jushin* Liger, Machine Gun Anderson, and *Hiroshi* Tanahashi were welcomed.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> I don't have anything against New Japan, I just think it might be prudent of WWE to invest what limited TV time their developmental show has into, you know, actually developing their own contracted (and massively underutilized) wrestlers instead of giving airtime to wrestlers from a totally different company for seemingly no other reason to appease braindead idiots.


So anyone who enjoyed seeing WWE feature NJPW tonight is a 'brain dead idiot' to you, and that is what you meant because you said there was 'seemingly no other reason' for doing it.

Normally I'm pretty fair with you, but after that,


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> So anyone who enjoyed seeing WWE feature NJPW tonight is a 'brain dead idiot' to you, and that is what you meant because you said there was 'seemingly no other reason' for doing it.
> 
> Normally I'm pretty fair with you, but after that,


You can enjoy what you want, it's just objectively not the type of content that should be featured on NXT and the motivation for putting it on the show is blatantly obvious. I wouldn't have a problem if they didn't completely neglect any type of development in favor of this type of pandering to indy fanboys. It's intelligence-insulting for one, I don't really understand how you could mark for it knowing that it's been shoved in your face specifically because they know you will mark.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> How many of you wannabe indy marks on this section actually know any of the wrestlers that you claim to like?


I do. New Japan is the only non-WWE wrestling I watch anymore, and I've been watching them since 2011. I know all their names, their gimmicks, and the current direction their product is going. I even subscribe to the New Japan World. 

A word of advice, your indy-despising routine is all fine and well, but there's no need to act condescending to the fans of it. I like New Japan, and I'm passionate about it. I certainly enjoy seeing the nods. A few harmless, offhand comments about Japanese stars harms no one, and it's nice for people like me who happen to see it. Sure, I'm not what you'd call the majority-esque fan, but it's nice all the same.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> You can enjoy what you want, it's just objectively not the type of content that should be featured on NXT and the motivation for putting it on the show is blatantly obvious. I wouldn't have a problem if they didn't completely neglect any type of development in favor of this type of pandering to indy fanboys. It's intelligence-insulting for one, I don't really understand how you could mark for it knowing that it's been shoved in your face specifically because they know you will mark.


That's perfectly fine and totally respectable, but insinuating that anyone who would enjoy it would be a brain dead idiot is not.

Just remember yours isn't the only opinion and it's reasonable to believe that the majority of NXT's viewing audience would appreciate seeing stuff like that. I would also assume that most of the PC only trainees are encouraged to watch wrestling outside of WWE to help improve and learn new styles while adding to their movesets. Hell I see elements of LU and NJPW in almost every Takover women's match for example. And if crafting a more diverse wrestling platter is good for the trainees and trainers at NXT than why wouldn't it be informative to the fans watching the product.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I do. New Japan is the only non-WWE wrestling I watch anymore, and I've been watching them since 2011. I know all their names, their gimmicks, and the current direction their product is going. I even subscribe to the New Japan World.
> 
> A word of advice, your indy-despising routine is all fine and well, but there's no need to act condescending to the fans of it. I like New Japan, and I'm passionate about it. I certainly enjoy seeing the nods. A few harmless, offhand comments about Japanese stars harms no one, and it's nice for people like me who happen to see it. Sure, I'm not what you'd call the majority-esque fan, but it's nice all the same.


I'm not condescending to any real fans, as far as I can tell you're not the one calling Jushin Liger 'Justin'.

The problem comes when NXT becomes preoccupied with this type of thing. I wouldn't watch NJPW and expect to see the likes of Baron Corbin, for example, and nor would I mark out if I did. As discussed on another thread, there's absolutely no reason for us to see a video package about Balor's history on the indys. Ultimately it comes down to nothing more than a TV equivalent of a cheap pop - "Hey I know these guys! Woo!". If Balor is truly a good performer then he should be able to convey this through his performances on NXT, not by telling us all the guys he's worked with in Japan. It's a waste of time purely designed to appease ignorant smarks who are watching a developmental show but don't want to see any actual development.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> That's perfectly fine and totally respectable, but insinuating that anyone who would enjoy it would be a brain dead idiot is not.
> 
> Just remember yours isn't the only opinion and it's reasonable to believe that the majority of NXT's viewing audience would appreciate seeing stuff like that. I would also assume that most of the PC only trainees are encouraged to watch wrestling outside of WWE to help improve and learn new styles while adding to their movesets. Hell I see elements of LU and NJPW in almost every Takover women's match for example. And if crafting a more diverse wrestling platter is good for the trainees and trainers at NXT than why wouldn't it be informative to the fans watching the product.


My post was nothing to do with that, you're inferring things that I've never even come close to suggesting on this forum. As I mentioned, namedropping NJPW guys on NXT is just the TV equivalent of a cheap pop. If you're truly excited by a mention of a guy who works for a different company then, IDK. I expect more from wrestling shows.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I, for one enjoyed the show and I liked hearing of some NJPW stars. As an old timer fan, this brought to mind when Inoki had a working relationship with WWF. Tonight,across all promotions,was a good night for televised wrestling.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> I don't have anything against New Japan, I just think it might be prudent of WWE to invest what limited TV time their developmental show has into, you know, actually developing their own contracted (and massively underutilized) wrestlers instead of giving airtime to wrestlers from a totally different company for seemingly no other reason to appease braindead idiots.


Gee it's almost like they're going to have a show in Tokyo next month that they're building to based around Bálor returning to his former stomping grounds as the returning hero to win the NXT title from Owens. Therefore it's prudent to emphasize how important Japan was to Bálor's career and that he was a top dog there.

Never mind that WWE's obnoxious "we are the only promotion in the world" act was always a complete joke, and the sooner it's dispensed with entirely, the better.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> I'm not condescending to any real fans, as far as I can tell you're not the one calling Jushin Liger 'Justin'.
> 
> The problem comes when NXT becomes preoccupied with this type of thing. I wouldn't watch NJPW and expect to see the likes of Baron Corbin, for example, and nor would I mark out if I did.


I wouldn't call it preoccupation. It was brief and didn't take much away from the show. They're promoting a big show happening on July 4th, and NXT seems keen on get Itami over. 

I rather treat it the same way as when the main roster commentators bring up a legend long retired. It just adds some depth or flavour. NXT showing respect for some good workers and a respectable company is fine with me. Acknowledging that Japan has a rich history in wrestling is a nice gesture as well, especially if they intend to broaden their market. Obviously I don't know how effective of a promotional tool that is, but that is what it is in the end. 



> As discussed on another thread, there's absolutely no reason for us to see a video package about Balor's history on the indys. Ultimately it comes down to nothing more than a TV equivalent of a cheap pop - "Hey I know these guys! Woo!". If Balor is truly a good performer then he should be able to convey this through his performances on NXT, not by telling us all the guys he's worked with in Japan.


Granted, the video was very long, but I don't see the harm in acknowledging it either. They're simply noting he's an experienced guy and they're probably hoping it lends itself to giving Balor some much needed depth, as he's pretty dry outside of his history and his neat entrance. 



> It's a waste of time purely designed to appease ignorant smarks who are watching a developmental show but don't want to see any actual development.


I wouldn't say that. We've been seeing continued development with the Divas and the likes of Enzo/Cass, Breeze, and the Vaudevillains. Even all these indy guys, they're learning and adapting a WWE ring style, which is a Godsend, since Balor was painfully stiff in the ring (him among others).

A short segment to promote a future show and be a little respectful to some very hard working men isn't taking away much from anyone. The casual fan won't mind, and those who get it will be pleased. There doesn't seem to be a downside in having it.


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> I wouldn't call it preoccupation. It was brief and didn't take much away from the show. They're promoting a big show happening on July 4th, and NXT seems keen on get Itami over.
> 
> I rather treat it the same way as when the main roster commentators bring up a legend long retired. It just adds some depth or flavour. NXT showing respect for some good workers and a respectable company is fine with me. Acknowledging that Japan has a rich history in wrestling is a nice gesture as well, especially if they intend to broaden their market. Obviously I don't know how effective of a promotional tool that is, but that is what it is in the end.
> 
> Granted, the video was very long, but I don't see the harm in acknowledging it either. They're simply noting he's an experienced guy and they're probably hoping it lends itself to giving Balor some much needed depth, as he's pretty dry outside of his history and his neat entrance.


If Balor is lacking substance (which he is) then that's an inherent problem with his character, showing us a lengthy video of his background isn't going to fix that and nor is it going to improve his chances of success going forward. If he has nothing to offer outside of that then why is he getting this big push?


> I wouldn't say that. We've been seeing continued development with the Divas and the likes of Enzo/Cass, Breeze, and the Vaudevillains. Even all these indy guys, they're learning and adapting a WWE ring style, which is a Godsend, since Balor was painfully stiff in the ring (him among others).
> 
> A short segment to promote a future show and be a little respectful to some very hard working men isn't taking away much from anyone. The casual fan won't mind, and those who get it will be pleased. There doesn't seem to be a downside in having it.


I don't have a problem with the video per se and nor do I have a problem with them acknowledging NJPW, I have a problem because it represents the direction that NXT has taken, which seems to be primarily about promoting indy guys and appeasing that fanbase. Which to me is a huge negative as it greatly reduces development, which is the sole reason I watch the show. Like I said on another thread, I'm sure there would be uproar on this section if there had been a similar video package about Mojo Rawley or some unheralded developmental wrestler. There are tons of guys who could use the time more than Balor, who is already given an inordinate amount of screen time, heavily pushed and featured in almost every main event. And if this is a guy who despite this has to rely on sympathy video packages, endorsements from other wrestlers and boasting about his prior accomplishments to get over then again, I'd question why he's in the position on the card that he is.


----------



## TripleG

Lets see...my thoughts this week: 

- The tribute to Dusty was very sweet and it was nice to see his contributions to NXT highlighted.

- It was great to see Hideo and it looks like we've got a title shot waiting for him when he gets back. Even better was having Owens come out and act like a dick. He is just great at being a complete asshole. 

- Yeah, Cass' teddy bear joke kind of fell flat there. The match with Lafort & Jordan was quick and to the point. Reenforced Enzo & Cass as a top team and continued Jordan's search for a tag partner. 

- It was nice to get a Joe promo after last week's main event. It was intense and I think it is safe to say we have a rematch to look forward too. 

- Is that new gear from Dana? Looks good. Anyways, solid enhancement match for Brooke here. 

- Part 2 of the Finn Balor interview was very cool. I am loving the series. 

- Hype Bros get another win. Hey, it is nice to have another team around. 

- Balor Vs. Rhyno was a good main event. Owens was once again fantastic on commentary. Balor got the win and Owens got to get heat on the situation post match to build to the main event on July 4th. It was nice to see Joe come out at the end too. Joe Vs. Rhyno as a build up to Joe/Owens II? I'd be OK with that. 

Solid show this week. I am hyped for Owens Vs. Balor in Tokyo!


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

x78 said:


> If Balor is lacking substance (which he is) then that's an inherent problem with his character, showing us a lengthy video of his background isn't going to fix that and nor is it going to improve his chances of success going forward. If he has nothing to offer outside of that then why is he getting this big push?


Hey, search me, he isn't who I'd make Champion either (not that there are many right now who are ready for it though). But for whatever reason, they're going through with it, hence the video. The idea of the video isn't bad, it's there to show that he's just as hard a worker as Owens, just as tough, just as experienced, and that he has a pretty major history in Japan (what with leading their biggest current heel stable when it was first founded). 



> I don't have a problem with the video per se and nor do I have a problem with them acknowledging NJPW, I have a problem because it represents the direction that NXT has taken, which seems to be primarily about promoting indy guys and appeasing that fanbase.


I think it only seems that way right now because WWE has a lot of indy talent signed right now, but they've proven before that they won't just push someone for great history on that scene alone. Look at Ohno. Whatever talent he was on the indies, he was awful on NXT. And WWE axed him.

As for appeasing indy-fans, I don't think there's too much wrong with that. They're fans too (I guess I should say we, since I suppose New Japan counts as indy) and I don't think it's doing WWE a lot of harm, since NXT is being pushed pretty hard and is being hailed as an all around great show by a lot of people.

I think people forget that indy stars need development too. Their wrestling style needs to be tweaked, their gimmicks need to be fitted to the company. A lot of them are pure wrestlers and need to be trained in 'entertainment' skills. WWE probably puts them at the forefront because they require somewhat less work overall, but they haven't forgotten the other talents either. I mean, Bo Dallas was almost champion for as long as Neville, and the Ascension were primarily NXT farm talents too. Both long reigning. 



> Which to me is a huge negative as it greatly reduces development, which is the sole reason I watch the show. Like I said on another thread, I'm sure there would be uproar on this section if there had been a similar video package about Mojo Rawley or some unheralded developmental wrestler.


Well there would be complaints if the video was as long as this one  He doesn't have the material to fill all that up, unless they make it more of a personal thing. Sure, some people won't like it, but they'd be stupid to say it was unnecessary. If he was to be set up in a NXT Championship match, then he deserves nothing less. The rational mind will get that. 



> There are tons of guys who could use the time more than Balor, who is already given an inordinate amount of screen time, heavily pushed and featured in almost every main event. And if this is a guy who despite this has to rely on sympathy video packages, endorsements from other wrestlers and boasting about his prior accomplishments to get over then again, I'd question why he's in the position on the card that he is.


As an aside of why he might be getting the push, I guess WWE is going by the old sink or swim principle. Sometimes the best way to tell if someone has got it is when you put them in a spot where they have to do their absolute best. 

He's not my first pick, but maybe it will help him grow. He certainly needs the development.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Did Sasha's fiancee made Cassie's ring gear? It is hideous.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

I don't get the dislike for Dana Brooke. She has a fair degree of potential right now. And she's pretty new.


----------



## Mox Girl

Thoughts on this week's show...

- I shed a couple of tears at the Dusty tribute at the beginning <3

- Nice to see Hideo again! LOLed at Kevin Owens screwing up his promo and the crowd's reaction :lol

- Enzo & Cass are always entertaining! All the NXT guys who have been MIA lately are coming back out, Sylvester LeForte reappears. Carmella looked amazing tonight IMO.

- Dana Brooke is so annoying. And not even in a good heel way, in a 'please go away' type of way. She's not even that good in the ring! Plus her ring gear is ugly lol. LOL at the "Dana sucks" chant to the New Day sucks chant :lol

- Really loved the Finn Balor video, it's so nice to learn more about him, cos I didn't know much before. Love him even more now <3 Loved seeing him and Sami hanging out! Finn is so straight up adorable and seems like such a genuine guy.

- LMAO I'm sorry but Mojo Rawley entertains me :lol I love his dancing haha.

- I hope that Eva Marie can pull off a decent match otherwise the NXT crowds are gonna rip her to bits...

- Good main event! Kevin Owens' commentary was just too distracting for me though, didn't like it at all :shrug People will go crazy over it, but not me lol. Plus Corey Graves, stop kissing his ass please :lol

- Tag match? Joe & Finn vs Owens & Rhyno???


----------



## x78

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> Hey, search me, he isn't who I'd make Champion either (not that there are many right now who are ready for it though). But for whatever reason, they're going through with it, hence the video. The idea of the video isn't bad, it's there to show that he's just as hard a worker as Owens, just as tough, just as experienced, and that he has a pretty major history in Japan (what with leading their biggest current heel stable when it was first founded).
> 
> I think people forget that indy stars need development too. Their wrestling style needs to be tweaked, their gimmicks need to be fitted to the company. A lot of them are pure wrestlers and need to be trained in 'entertainment' skills. WWE probably puts them at the forefront because they require somewhat less work overall, but they haven't forgotten the other talents either. I mean, Bo Dallas was almost champion for as long as Neville, and the Ascension were primarily NXT farm talents too. Both long reigning.
> 
> Well there would be complaints if the video was as long as this one  He doesn't have the material to fill all that up, unless they make it more of a personal thing. Sure, some people won't like it, but they'd be stupid to say it was unnecessary. If he was to be set up in a NXT Championship match, then he deserves nothing less. The rational mind will get that.
> 
> As an aside of why he might be getting the push, I guess WWE is going by the old sink or swim principle. Sometimes the best way to tell if someone has got it is when you put them in a spot where they have to do their absolute best.
> 
> He's not my first pick, but maybe it will help him grow. He certainly needs the development.


I suppose the issue is that showing the background of Fergal Devitt isn't going to make the Finn Balor character any more interesting, it won't fix any of the problems that he currently has. If he can't fix those problems then that's fine, not everyone can be a top tier talent, but then don't dedicate so much time on the developmental show to a 34 year old with little upside. And I think it's quite clear that the reason that they're doing this is to appease a certain demographic of fan who, like I said, are either impatient or ignorant to watching developmental wrestlers on a developmental show.

Regarding Ohno, I feel like he would be a success in NXT if he came in now regardless of his poor performance because the show seems to be engineered to effectively forcing fans to cheer for these guys, it presents them as inordinately important compared to the other talents. You mentioned The Ascension, but Finn Balor came in and destroyed them on his debut despite being anything but a physically dominant wrestler. This type of booking is prevalent on the show, and it's nonsense that isn't at all conducive to development, that's why I have an issue. Appeasing smarks is all well and good but what about the actual development wrestlers, who need time on NXT to develop? The frustrating thing is that watching these wrestlers develop is far more enjoyable than just seeing established indy guys going through the motions, but most are conditioned to reject it out of hand because of the way that NXT is currently presented.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Whoa guys Finn likes Legos and Adventure Time. Dat character development tho. 

:HHH2




Seriously this fucking guy just got added to my must skip list which means from now on NXT is going to be about 20 minutes long for me


----------



## peep4life

The plan is to make Finn one of the biggest stars in the company, not just NXT. The packages are made for the people who don't know his indy background. Now more people can see why he's such a big deal.
The developing can be done on the house shows till the wrestlers are tv ready.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I have no idea what in the world was going on between Itami and Owens (Itami repeating 'Kevin Owen' twice, Owens stumbling upon his own words and then somehow managed to save himself by bashing Itami's ability to handle the English language etc) but I loved every second of it. The crowd's reaction to this entire interaction made everything sweeter.


----------



## NormanSmiley

White Essence. said:


> I have no idea what in the world was going on between Itami and Owens (Itami repeating 'Kevin Owen' twice, Owens stumbling upon his own words and then somehow managed to save himself by bashing Itami's ability to handle the English language etc) but I loved every second of it. The crowd's reaction to this entire interaction made everything sweeter.


Hideo said, "Kebin Owen...I mean KeVIN Owen."


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Ah my bad.


----------



## Genking48

Quite a meh show, wouldn't have sat through it if not for the Hideo/Owens segment, the Bálor docu and looking for continuation of the Jordan/Gable stuff.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Whoa guys Finn likes Legos and Adventure Time. Dat character development tho.
> 
> :HHH2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously this fucking guy just got added to *my must skip list* which means from now on NXT is going to be about 20 minutes long for me


You know, that actually intrigued me, I wanna see you must skip list, I wanna see everybody's skip lists.


----------



## Tamaur

CAN Samoa Joe stOP SCREAMING please... Man, that was just annoying and the episode wasn't very good and it looks like next week episode won't have a lot of big matches too, we will probably have to wait two weeks before we get a cool NXT episode


----------



## Old School Icons

My NXT thoughts... I can't remember the last time I laughed so much for an NXT episode.

Good to see Hideo but Kevin Owens made this segment. Even when he badly botched a line, he responds with a hilarious off the cuff one liner at Hideo's expense. Nice brawling between him and Finn before Rhyno came out to set up the main event later on. Rhyno appears to have started Susan G Komen months in advance, that's commitment. 

Enzo/Cass with Carmela Vs who cares was forgettable. 

Samoa Joe promo. This was half good, half Zandig from botchamania. 

Dana Brooke beating Cassie. Not much to say other than that bounce off the ropes Cassie took looked a bit nasty. Dana is not worthy of the hype train she is getting, that's not her fault though so won't be hard on her for that. 

Charlotte maintained PG by not saying the "A" word in her promo. 

"I like building Lego" was badly timed for me as I was drinking a coffee and spit some of it out hearing it laughing. I have nothing against people having hobbies but I thought personally it was a bizarre place for it to start but there you go. The New Japan stuff was really good to see though, "Prince Devitt" will get a hero's welcome at the Tokyo Dome.

Bull twitter photos, all I can say is :lol

The Super Mario Hype Bros beat the Team Angle tribute act. 

William Regal should remember not to look at redtube when the cameras are rolling. Eva Marie wants a match. Regal says he needs more proof than her word. Their facial expressions suggest that if Eva Marie provides a "service" to the NXT manager later on she'll get one. Seriously :lol

Another superb Finn Balor advert for the Tokyo match. These have been fantastic. 

Main event match was quite good between Rhyno and Finn Balor but Kevin Owens on commentary was the highlight of it. "ON THE WWE NETWORK... did I do that right Rich?" :lol

Overall at least for me personally I enjoyed this episode a lot more than last week


----------



## Amazing End 96

Decent show. Owens is gold at everything he does. Balor/Rhyno delivered. really interested to see if Eva can produce hopefully they put her in with someone like Sasha who can carry her to a good match and stay away from Dana/Blue Pants etc.


----------



## Donnie

Old School Icons said:


> My NXT thoughts... I can't remember the last time I laughed so much for an NXT episode.
> 
> Good to see Hideo but Kevin Owens made this segment. Even when he badly botched a line, he responds with a hilarious off the cuff one liner at Hideo's expense. Nice brawling between him and Finn before Rhyno came out to set up the main event later on. Rhyno appears to have started Susan G Komen months in advance, that's commitment.
> 
> Enzo/Cass with Carmela Vs who cares was forgettable.
> 
> Samoa Joe promo. This was half good, half Zandig from botchamania.
> 
> Dana Brooke beating Cassie. Not much to say other than that bounce off the ropes Cassie took looked a bit nasty. Dana is not worthy of the hype train she is getting, that's not her fault though so won't be hard on her for that.
> 
> Charlotte maintained PG by not saying the "A" word in her promo.
> 
> "I like building Lego" was badly timed for me as I was drinking a coffee and spit some of it out hearing it laughing. I have nothing against people having hobbies but I thought personally it was a bizarre place for it to start but there you go. The New Japan stuff was really good to see though, "Prince Devitt" will get a hero's welcome at the Tokyo Dome.
> 
> Bull twitter photos, all I can say is :lol
> 
> The Super Mario Hype Bros beat the Team Angle tribute act.
> 
> *William Regal should remember not to look at redtube when the cameras are rolling. Eva Marie wants a match. Regal says he needs more proof than her word. Their facial expressions suggest that if Eva Marie provides a "service" to the NXT manager later on she'll get one. Seriously :lol*
> 
> Another superb Finn Balor advert for the Tokyo match. These have been fantastic.
> 
> Main event match was quite good between Rhyno and Finn Balor but Kevin Owens on commentary was the highlight of it. "ON THE WWE NETWORK... did I do that right Rich?" :lol
> 
> Overall at least for me personally I enjoyed this episode a lot more than last week


:lmao So glad I wasn't the only one thinking that. Mr Regal is about to get some HARD PROOF >


----------



## BehindYou

The Balor documentary was the absolute highlight.

His friendship with Albert was really touching and you could see from all the pics and video from a time they weren't with the WWE that it's a real friendship.


----------



## Beer

Itami was comedy gold. "Kevin Owen, I mean Kevin Owen."


----------



## squeelbitch

didn't bother watching this week and from all reports i'm glad i didn't, aside from the specials nxt has fallen hard, it has turned into the most overrated wrestling show going imo, even more so than raw!


----------



## CesaroSection

I just fast forwarded to part 2 of the who is Finn Balor video, these videos are so fucking awesome, can't wait for part 3 next week.


----------



## x78

BehindYou said:


> The Balor documentary was the absolute highlight.
> 
> His friendship with Albert was really touching and you could see from all the pics and video from a time they weren't with the WWE that it's a real friendship.


Who gives a fuck? Why do you care if two of the wrestlers are friends in real life? You don't know them personally, you aren't friends with them so why the fuck do you care?


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Genking48 said:


> Quite a meh show, wouldn't have sat through it if not for the Hideo/Owens segment, the Bálor docu and looking for continuation of the Jordan/Gable stuff.
> 
> 
> You know, that actually intrigued me, I wanna see you must skip list, I wanna see everybody's skip lists.


Mine is pretty short

Anything Ziggler 
Ambrose's tv matches
Neville
and now Balor


----------



## Fandangohome

- KO on commentary is amazing. 

- Still don't like Dana, she poses at all the wrong times, she's looking like a female "narcissist" Lex Luger

- That Balor video was cool

- Enzo needs to talk more, stop giving Cass the mic so much, he's not great


----------



## Old School Icons

Saw this posted to Kevin Owen's twitter by a graphic artist. 

Absolutely brilliant










Clearly inspired by this picture below


----------



## chargebeam

Great show. My three stars: 

- Finn Balor's documentary series is very interesting and well done. 
- Used to hate Dana Brooke, but I'm actually starting to like her more week after week. She's a good heel.
- Kevin Owens' fuck-up on during his promo was hilarious. The way the crowd reacted and his comeback made it even funnier! Seriously, he's amazing on the mic. Best talker since CM Punk.

Thank God there's NXT.


----------



## Dalexian

@x78

They did almost the exact same thing with Daniel Bryan - Bryan Danielson. He got hype videos on his background and it may not be the sole reason he got over, but anytime one can learn even an inkling more about the people they're seeing on their TV, it gives them a connection to them... as long as the past is compelling, which Balor's is.

It also sets a lot of breadcrumbs. You can FEEL that Becky Lynch is absolutely in love with Balor, and when they eventually get into a storyline together, it's going to feel significantly more organic.

It's Booking/Creative's fault that these guys aren't given time to develop those characters without packages, but packages have been an effective form of promo for decades now.

I guess if you want to throw a nice little dichotomy in, Enzo/Cass/Carmella's history was probably handled much more to your liking as it was done in WWE's studios?


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Old School Icons said:


> Saw this posted to Kevin Owen's twitter by a graphic artist.
> 
> Absolutely brilliant


Gorgeous hands down. Now this is art. :banderas


----------



## Oxidamus

Dalexian said:


> @x78
> 
> They did almost the exact same thing with Daniel Bryan - Bryan Danielson. He got hype videos on his background and it may not be the sole reason he got over, but anytime one can learn even an inkling more about the people they're seeing on their TV, it gives them a connection to them... as long as the past is compelling, which Balor's is.


The major difference here is Bryan Danielson aka Daniel Bryan was and is the first of these guys to come in with a massive indie background as their character or gimmick. Punk may have been the first major ROH guy, but it wasn't a defining feature of his like it is/was for Bryan.

Then came Zayn who essentially recycled it for NXT. And then came Balor, Itami and Owens, all virtually the same fucking thing.

It's stupid not just because it talks about FERGAL DEVITT and not FINN BALOR the character, it's stupid because it's recycling the character of THREE OR FOUR OTHER PEOPLE, when they have the time for these packages and they just solidify the guy as the exact same as the others it's an utter waste of it.

Not to mention, he's the only one with a direct difference from the others. He isn't just "the guy who came from another company to wrestle here", he has the demon pseudo-gimmick, which accentuates how much of a waste of time this is.

Again I entirely agree with @Chris JeriG.O.A.T with people obviously only being for this because it's a guy they like. Let's have a six minute promo package for Mojo Rawley's life and see how people don't give a shit.

Hell I fucking remember this (and I'm going to increase the size so people don't have an excuse to MISS IT):

*People were shitting on Mojo talking about his family back in 2013.*
I can't remember when it was, but it may have been in relation to the Susan G. Komen stuff in October. Correct me if I'm wrong, but the double standard is incredibly, incredibly pathetic.



Finn Balor's part 2 of his pointless shit sucked.
Dana Brooke still sucks but it's okay because she's a developmental talent, don't kid yourselves.
The main event, yet another rehash, also sucked.
The apparent need to have this tag team match between three indie stars and RHYNO of all people also sucks.

Standouts were:
The opening promo (Hideo sucks but that's ok)
Owens on commentary
CASSIE :mark:
Bull Dempsey's Twitter


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I wonder how people who don't know Balor and haven't predetermined to love everything related to him feel about these videos. Like if they showed it on Raw after he debuts would a single casual in the arena give a shit? 

Do they go "Oh he's friends with Tensai, I don't like Tensai but that makes me like him more", "Oh, he plays with Legos, that makes him a regular guy just like me except I haven't played with Legos since I was 8", "Oh, the people in Japan loved him so I should probably love him too".

I just can't wait until we see Baron Corbin working on motorcycles or Mojo Rawley going fishing or some shit. Oh, wait we will never EVER see that because it isn't smark bait and if by some miracle we did you people would have a damn bitchfest. 

You can justify this by saying it's for he Tokyo show but the people in Tokyo aren't seeing this so what point does it serve to get people hype for a show they can't even attend? It's not even like they need you to tune in for the ratings. When you watch the Tokyo show you aren't going to care anymore about the match because you saw Balor hanging out with Sami Zayn and a bunch of Japanese wrestlers.


----------



## DonFata

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wonder how people who don't know Balor and haven't predetermined to love everything related to him feel about these videos.


I actually felt bored by this weeks video package. When it ended I was like: "That was it?" I felt they didn't tell me anything. Although I do think him building Legos is kinda cute fact. I love Legos.

Just commenting because I like Finn Balor the potential character, but most of the time these days I skip his matches or watch them half-heartedly.


----------



## Lazyking

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I wonder how people who don't know Balor and haven't predetermined to love everything related to him feel about these videos. Like if they showed it on Raw after he debuts would a single casual in the arena give a shit?
> 
> Do they go "Oh he's friends with Tensai, I don't like Tensai but that makes me like him more", "Oh, he plays with Legos, that makes him a regular guy just like me except I haven't played with Legos since I was 8", "Oh, the people in Japan loved him so I should probably love him too".
> 
> I just can't wait until we see Baron Corbin working on motorcycles or Mojo Rawley going fishing or some shit. Oh, wait we will never EVER see that because it isn't smark bait and if by some miracle we did you people would have a damn bitchfest.
> 
> You can justify this by saying it's for he Tokyo show but the people in Tokyo aren't seeing this so what point does it serve to get people hype for a show they can't even attend? It's not even like they need you to tune in for the ratings. When you watch the Tokyo show you aren't going to care anymore about the match because you saw Balor hanging out with Sami Zayn and a bunch of Japanese wrestlers.


Its done to hype up your NXT title match and get people to know more about Balor.. they did a simliar thing for Becky with the Sasha feud. When you're not gonna do much with the feud on TV, might as well do vignettes.

The talent they want to push gets vignettes.. Hell Dana gets one almost every fucking week lol.


----------



## DoubtGin

Great hype video of Balor. Hopefully he will win next week.


----------



## JustJoel

x78 said:


> You can enjoy what you want, it's just objectively not the type of content that should be featured on NXT and the motivation for putting it on the show is blatantly obvious. I wouldn't have a problem if they didn't completely neglect any type of development in favor of this type of pandering to indy fanboys. It's intelligence-insulting for one, I don't really understand how you could mark for it knowing that it's been shoved in your face specifically because they know you will mark.


It's more to do with HHH's vision of WWE's place in the industry v. Vince's vision. HHH puts WWE at the top of the mountain, while Vince tries to pretend there is no mountain and WWE is the only wrestling, er...sports entertainment company in the world. 

When half of the responses in this thread are of the "holy s-, I like these packages because I knew nothing about Balor before he showed up, and he seems like a genuinely nice and humble guy." I have a really hard time taking your insulting my intelligence argument seriously. And since NXT - as a show - is about introducing/featuring people who they plan to bring up to the main roster, it's objectively exactly what they should be showing on NXT: backstory on the number one contender for the belt.


----------



## Lazyking

JustJoel said:


> I have a really hard time taking your insulting my intelligence argument seriously. And since NXT - as a show - is about introducing/featuring people who they plan to bring up to the main roster, it's objectively exactly what they should be showing on NXT: backstory on the number one contender for the belt.


exactly


----------



## DisturbedOne98

Since wrestling has become more realistic, this type of presentation is perfectly fine. It reminds me of something you'd see on The Ultimate Fighter or something. I think a lot of non-wrestling fans would be into that sort of thing too, but maybe I'm wrong. I believe part 3 is going to emphasize the demon part of Finn Balor's gimmick, but we'll have to see.

Also, to the poster at the top, I would be entirely interested in a Mojo video package like Finn's. The only problem would be there probably would be no payoff whatsoever. I'd still enjoy it though.


----------



## Oxidamus

JustJoel said:


> When half of the responses in this thread are of the "holy s-, I like these packages because I knew nothing about Balor before he showed up, and he seems like a genuinely nice and humble guy."


Apart from the "seems like a genuinely nice and humble guy" part, are they? 



> And since NXT - as a show - is about introducing/featuring people who they plan to bring up to the main roster, it's objectively exactly what they should be showing on NXT: backstory on the number one contender for the belt.


Backstory of the character Finn Balor? OK.

A documentary about Fergal Devitt? No.

I still can't fathom any reason anyone can consider this miniature documentary about the life and times of an actor canon to the fucking story you see in the play, unless they just want it to be that way, because they enjoyed it.



DisturbedOne98 said:


> Also, to the poster at the top, I would be entirely interested in a Mojo video package like Finn's. The only problem would be there probably would be no payoff whatsoever. I'd still enjoy it though.


Do you mean if they played a video on Mojo's life and times, it wouldn't matter because he's not challenging for a title?
Well colour me surprised. Not only does it only matter when you're an indie guy, it only matters when you get the booking those guys get too. :lol


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> I still can't fathom any reason anyone can consider this miniature documentary about the life and times of an actor canon to the fucking story you see in the play, unless they just want it to be that way, because they enjoyed it.
> 
> Do you mean if they played a video on Mojo's life and times, it wouldn't matter because he's not challenging for a title?
> Well colour me surprised. Not only does it only matter when you're an indie guy, it only matters when you get the booking those guys get too. :lol


So you're comparing this to doing a one hour backstory of Chris Evans before Captain America right? You would be right except Fergal Devitt and Finn Balor... are the same person. It has now been recognised (at the start of the doc) so in NXT canon, they are now the same person. And the reason no one would give a shit about a Mojo doc is because the guy isn't interesting, at all. He sucks in the ring, he sucks on the mic and his get hyped shit is somehow boring. I wouldn't watch a doc about someone I don't give a shit about. So I'll give you some advice that gets dished out to the people who hate Raw and Smackdown weekly. If you don't like it, don't watch.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> So you're comparing this to doing a one hour backstory of Chris Evans before Captain America right? You would be right except Fergal Devitt and Finn Balor... are the same person. It has now been recognised (at the start of the doc) so in NXT canon, they are now the same person. And the reason no one would give a shit about a Mojo doc is because the guy isn't interesting, at all. He sucks in the ring, he sucks on the mic and his get hyped shit is somehow boring. I wouldn't watch a doc about someone I don't give a shit about. So I'll give you some advice that gets dished out to the people who hate Raw and Smackdown weekly. If you don't like it, don't watch.


Actually the comparisons were Christian Bale/Bruce Wayne/Batman. :cudi

Alright, let's assume that it is in fact a decent idea to "merge" the two together, Fergal Devitt and Finn Balor. Then he's literally the same as the other four wrestlers you can easily name because the similarities in their characters are immense.

And even then, because they differentiate the names Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt, it's clear they're not intending to use this as his actual on-screen character, but a story on the guy himself, which isn't a backstory that is canon, that's documented reality. If they wanted it to be related to the weekly product then they would use his ring name, not give him a special pass and call him Fergal Devitt.

It isn't that people wouldn't be interested in Mojo. I wouldn't either because I have no reason to care for him and I'm not going to pretend. It's that people would complain that he gets a six minute video package every week for three or four weeks, because they don't like him. Sure, be uninterested, but don't say it's "great" that one guy gets it because you like him, but one you don't like gets it and it's "stupid" or whatever.

For the record I do skip the shit I don't want to see. This is where I'm not surprised you're seventeen (as identified in TDL if you can't remember, don't call me a stalker lol). Just because you don't like something doesn't mean you can't talk bad about it. Where the fuck would the world be if people didn't voice what they thought was wrong with things?

What's the point of a forum if there's no disagreement? What do people with this mindset want? Constant, never-ending agreement?


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Owens might be the greatest guest commentator ever :lmao genuinely hilarious stuff. He basically said everything many people have criticised WWE commentary for and the day he's a guest commentator on RAW and does that to Cole and JBL will be glorious indeed.


I absolutely loved the Finn Balor package last week and this week. It's a totally different direction from what pro wrestling normally does and more of a Combat Sports style documentary similar to what they often do in Boxing and MMA where they take you behind the "character" and get you emotionally invested in the "man" to build to the big fight.

They're playing to Finn's strengths, his promo skills aren't at the level where you can expect him to carry a huge programme like this with pure mic skills so you book him to his strengths which is his overall presentation with the paint and great entrance that instantly make him look like a star and his great in-ring skills. With documentary style packages like these he gets to show his likeable yet introverted personality which I'm absolutely certain many people relate to in real life and the interesting, cool story of his journey to NXT with this title match seeing him "come home" to Japan in a way.

Then again I enjoyed the Daniel Bryan Documentary, the Roman Reigns Documentary, the Itami Mini-Documentary and the ESPN 360 special. These guy's real life personalities are so much more likeable and relatable than the cringe worthy characters with short shelf lives 2015 WWE have them play.


----------



## x78

Dalexian said:


> @x78
> 
> They did almost the exact same thing with Daniel Bryan - Bryan Danielson. He got hype videos on his background and it may not be the sole reason he got over, but anytime one can learn even an inkling more about the people they're seeing on their TV, it gives them a connection to them... as long as the past is compelling, which Balor's is.


Bryan got over because of his fantastic character work in 2012 as the narcissistic heel and then as part of Team Hell No. They didn't just say "this is an indy guy that loves wrestling!" and everyone was going crazy for him. Showing a video of Balor's background achieves nothing in a kayfabe setting. If Balor can't entertain us in his own right without relying on his past accomplishments then he doesn't deserve to be on the show.


> I guess if you want to throw a nice little dichotomy in, Enzo/Cass/Carmella's history was probably handled much more to your liking as it was done in WWE's studios?


I would be happy to see a kayfabe presentation of those characters, if it was the personal history of Eric Arndt, Leah Van Dale and Bill Morrissey then I couldn't care less. I don't give two fucks where the wrestlers come from and I don't know why so many of you think that I do.


JustJoel said:


> When half of the responses in this thread are of the "holy s-, I like these packages because I knew nothing about Balor before he showed up, and he seems like a genuinely nice and humble guy." I have a really hard time taking your insulting my intelligence argument seriously. And since NXT - as a show - is about introducing/featuring people who they plan to bring up to the main roster, it's objectively exactly what they should be showing on NXT: backstory on the number one contender for the belt.


If someone is impressed by the fact that a wrestler is apparently a nice guy IRL and not by his ability to entertain you in a wrestling setting then I don't really know what to say about that, other than it's a fucking weird mentality IMO. Again, what does providing the non-kayfabe background of Fergal Devitt contribute to the Finn Balor character? Is Finn Balor just a sympathy case, a guy who is incapable of entertaining us but we're supposed to cheer for him anyway because he's a nice guy and likes wrestling? If so fuck that, I'm out.


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> Actually the comparisons were Christian Bale/Bruce Wayne/Batman. :cudi
> 
> Alright, let's assume that it is in fact a decent idea to "merge" the two together, Fergal Devitt and Finn Balor. Then he's literally the same as the other four wrestlers you can easily name because the similarities in their characters are immense.
> 
> And even then, because they differentiate the names Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt, it's clear they're not intending to use this as his actual on-screen character, but a story on the guy himself, which isn't a backstory that is canon, that's documented reality. If they wanted it to be related to the weekly product then they would use his ring name, not give him a special pass and call him Fergal Devitt.
> 
> It isn't that people wouldn't be interested in Mojo. I wouldn't either because I have no reason to care for him and I'm not going to pretend. It's that people would complain that he gets a six minute video package every week for three or four weeks, because they don't like him. Sure, be uninterested, but don't say it's "great" that one guy gets it because you like him, but one you don't like gets it and it's "stupid" or whatever.
> 
> For the record I do skip the shit I don't want to see. This is where I'm not surprised you're seventeen (as identified in TDL if you can't remember, don't call me a stalker lol). Just because you don't like something doesn't mean you can't talk bad about it. Where the fuck would the world be if people didn't voice what they thought was wrong with things?
> 
> What's the point of a forum if there's no disagreement? What do people with this mindset want? Constant, never-ending agreement?


How are they all the same? They have indy backgrounds and make a point of it? Apart from that, all the NXT 5 have major parts of their character that differentiate them from each other. I listed them all in another thread so I'm not doing it again but they are not all the same character, that's a ridiculous statement to make. And I never said you couldn't complain about it, I just said doon't watch it but you're not watching it so that doesn't matter.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> How are they all the same? They have indy backgrounds and make a point of it? Apart from that, all the NXT 5 have major parts of their character that differentiate them from each other. I listed them all in another thread so I'm not doing it again but they are not all the same character, that's a ridiculous statement to make. And I never said you couldn't complain about it, I just said doon't watch it but you're not watching it so that doesn't matter.


Substitute Neville for Bryan, Neville doesn't make light of his indie career nor is/was he known for it in NXT like the other 3.

What are the differences? At least link the thread. Owens has a lot more character and a proper gimmick but a lot of it comes from "working his ass off to get here", just like Bryan, and Zayn especially, and Itami as well as Balor.


----------



## x78

Yeah @OXITRON, the NXT 5 are clearly different characters.

Indy guy who does flips
Indy guy who is a heel
Indy guy who is Japanese
Indy guy who wrestled in Japan (and is a demon for some reason)
Indy guy who is an indy guy

Totally different.


----------



## The True Believer

I'm in no way against having the NXT Babyface Trio having variety in their ranks but personally, it sucks that a aub has to be grouped in with them when he was born to play the pure babyface role. Does it better than anyone else has in recent memory, even Daniel Bryan.


----------



## BuzzKillington

So the issue with the Balor video package, according to the detractors, is that it contributes nothing to his character? Well, you cannot discuss a wrestling product in a vacuum, and the fact is is that the NXT audience is a much different audience than the WWE audience. They understand and accept that Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt are the same characters. So when you talk about one you are talking about the other. So, when you don't treat the product as if it exists in a vacuum, it clearly does contribute to his character.


----------



## x78

BuzzKillington said:


> So the issue with the Balor video package, according to the detractors, is that it contributes nothing to his character? Well, you cannot discuss a wrestling product in a vacuum, and the fact is is that the NXT audience is a much different audience than the WWE audience. They understand and accept that Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt are the same characters. So when you talk about one you are talking about the other. So, when you don't treat the product as if it exists in a vacuum, it clearly does contribute to his character.


Great. Now I know that he likes Lego and hangs out with Lord Tensai IRL I'll definitely be cheering for the guy from now on. I can't wait to see him on TV again knowing that he used to be a big star in a Japanese promotion that I don't watch.


----------



## Oxidamus

BuzzKillington said:


> So the issue with the Balor video package, according to the detractors, is that it contributes nothing to his character? Well, you cannot discuss a wrestling product in a vacuum, and the fact is is that the NXT audience is a much different audience than the WWE audience. They understand and accept that Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt are the same characters. So when you talk about one you are talking about the other. So, when you don't treat the product as if it exists in a vacuum, it clearly does contribute to his character.


This reeks of attempting to justify what you like.

"Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt are the same characters." :kobe9 One is a character, the other is a real life person.

I don't think anyone here is crazy enough to mix up kayfabe with real life...


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

x78 said:


> Great. Now I know that he likes Lego and hangs out with Lord Tensai IRL I'll definitely be cheering for the guy from now on. I can't wait to see him on TV again knowing that he used to be a big star in a Japanese promotion that I don't watch.


You do know that you don't have to watch it, right?


----------



## BuzzKillington

x78 said:


> Great. Now I know that he likes Lego and hangs out with Lord Tensai IRL I'll definitely be cheering for the guy from now on. I can't wait to see him on TV again knowing that he used to be a big star in a Japanese promotion that I don't watch.


That's fine...you don't like it. But you're wrong when you say it doesn't contribute to his character.

And I have no illusions, I know this wouldn't make sense on the main roster.

The success of anything on a given wrestling product is relative to the audience. You anti-indy types love reminding us of this when a guy like Neville fails on the main roster. Somehow you don't think it applies to the NXT though.


----------



## THANOS

x78 said:


> Great. Now I know that he likes Lego and hangs out with Lord Tensai IRL I'll definitely be cheering for the guy from now on. I can't wait to see him on TV again knowing that he used to be a big star in a Japanese promotion that I don't watch.


How about the fact that he did a lot when he was in Japan, like starting as a foreign Gai-jin scrubbing the floors of the dojo and everything else he had to do just to get training, leading the most successful group in Japan, the Bullet Club, and being one of the best wrestlers in world renowned for his work in Japan.

It's a lot more than you're selling it as .


----------



## blackholeson

The video packages help fans connect with Balor. Perhaps there is a minority out there that find these packages to be useless. I get the idea that "kayfabe" is missing, but what did you expect? What were they supposed to do, somehow relate this Demon of Balor to Bray Wyatt? I mean it's possible, but unlikely. How do you keep kayfabe with an angle like this? Any suggestions?


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> How about the fact that he did a lot when he was in Japan, like starting as a foreign Gai-jin scrubbing the floors of the dojo and everything else he had to do just to get training, leading the most successful group in Japan, the Bullet Club, and being one of the best wrestlers in world renowned for his work in Japan.
> 
> It's a lot more than you're selling it as .


It doesn't mean shit if he can't entertain me in the here and now, in NXT. I don't need to know about what he did in the past, I don't care about what he did in the past. Does Seth Rollins constantly need to bring up his indy history? Does Ambrose or CM Punk? No, because those guys are legitimately talented and entertaining. If all someone has to offer is "I was big in another company" then fuck them, they aren't worth the time.


SuperSaucySausages said:


> You do know that you don't have to watch it, right?


Believe me, I don't.


----------



## Oxidamus

Oh look @x78
"Don't like it don't watch it" and "You anti-indie people" in straight succession. :what?



THANOS said:


> How about the fact that he did a lot when he was in Japan, like starting as a foreign Gai-jin scrubbing the floors of the dojo and everything else he had to do just to get training, leading the most successful group in Japan, the Bullet Club, and being one of the best wrestlers in world renowned for his work in Japan.
> 
> It's a lot more than you're selling it as .


I don't know about the others but I have more than just one problem with the promo being televised, so I'll dot point them to make it easier


It's about Fergal Devitt and not Finn Balor. If it was for his character it'd be Finn Balor, but it's about the person. Why?
If they seriously want to go down this path of gaining sympathy for being "that normal guy who likes wrestling" then they can fuck off because it was overdone before Balor even debuted
Why does it need to be on NXT TV? Why three sets of 6-8 minutes each? The show is already hurting when everything on it is pertinent to the product, why the fuck put this on?

The first one will always for whatever reason be responded to with:
They're the same!!!
or
OMG they're melding kayfabe and reality together can't you see???

Which I have constantly argued against and all the people are doing is reiterating the same thing.


The second one is undeniable. Anyone who backs this character is what's killing NXT. I'm not one to assume but most people who do this also talk shit about the guys with 2 years or less experience, expect everyone to be good in 5 min matches, and hate the tag team champs.


And the third is related to both. Even if it was "good" for the _character_ and actually made him unique, three?! THREE?! WHY?!



blackholeson said:


> The video packages help fans connect with Balor. Perhaps there is a minority out there that find these packages to be useless. I get the idea that "kayfabe" is missing, but what did you expect? What were they supposed to do, somehow relate this Demon of Balor to Bray Wyatt? I mean it's possible, but unlikely. How do you keep kayfabe with an angle like this? Any suggestions?


Idk, don't have a three part video set equaling almost 20 minutes in total for one or two active performers? Maybe have one and actually make it kayfabe?
It's not like Bray Wyatt, one of the few people with a legitimate gimmicks, is unpopular. He's pretty fucking popular.


----------



## JustJoel

OXITRON said:


> Apart from the "seems like a genuinely nice and humble guy" part, are they?


I'm not going to pretend to be inside people's head - I read comments and surmise appropriately. 




> Backstory of the character Finn Balor? OK.
> 
> A documentary about Fergal Devitt? No.


Yeah, I can't wait for the all-Kayfabe Mechanics doc - it promises not to be corny as shit :denzel2



> I still can't fathom any reason anyone can consider this miniature documentary about the life and times of an actor canon to the fucking story you see in the play, unless they just want it to be that way, because they enjoyed it.


People - in this very thread - have given you their reasons, and yet you can't fathom it? :aries2 



> Do you mean if they played a video on Mojo's life and times, it wouldn't matter because he's not challenging for a title?


It wouldn't matter because no one gives a flip about Mojo. It's one thing to nurture popularity, it's another to try and manufacture it. 



> Well colour me surprised. Not only does it only matter when you're an indie guy, it only matters when you get the booking those guys get too. :lol


This is something I've given a lot of thought to - I think most of the time, booking means squat. I mean, it's nice protection for guys who aren't very good to say "Well, their booking is bad and that's why they're bad." But then, it's actually disrespectful for talented performers, b/c we get jackholes claiming anyone could be over with their booking. You could book Mojo as strong as you want (has Corbin lost a match yet?), and people will not care. But no, we'll just pretend that there's an absolutely massive independent wrestling fanbase (the same tiny, insignificant fanbase that we've been told for a decade doesn't matter) that's the cause for their booking, and not their own track record of success, attributes, etc.


----------



## JustJoel

x78 said:


> Bryan got over because of his fantastic character work in 2012 as the narcissistic heel and then as part of Team Hell No. They didn't just say "this is an indy guy that loves wrestling!" and everyone was going crazy for him. Showing a video of Balor's background achieves nothing in a kayfabe setting. If Balor can't entertain us in his own right without relying on his past accomplishments then he doesn't deserve to be on the show.


Selling Bryan short - it's a running theme, I ain't mad.

Considering Balor is one of the most over performers NXT has ever had, I'd say he doesn't have a problem entertaining in his own right.



> I would be happy to see a kayfabe presentation of those characters, if it was the personal history of Eric Arndt, Leah Van Dale and Bill Morrissey then I couldn't care less. I don't give two fucks where the wrestlers come from and I don't know why so many of you think that I do.


Enzo did have his own doc, which focused on his real-life struggle to make it in the industry. Using a medium like a documentary to present out-and-out kayfabe is a recipe for disaster. 



> If someone is impressed by the fact that a wrestler is apparently a nice guy IRL and not by his ability to entertain you in a wrestling setting then I don't really know what to say about that, other than it's a fucking weird mentality IMO.


It's not an either/or proposition. People have been impressed with his character and performance, and hence, want to know more about the performer who entertains them. It's a natural progression.



> Again, what does providing the non-kayfabe background of Fergal Devitt contribute to the Finn Balor character? Is Finn Balor just a sympathy case, a guy who is incapable of entertaining us but we're supposed to cheer for him anyway because he's a nice guy and likes wrestling? If so fuck that, I'm out.


It provides a background as to how Finn Balor came to be, duh. This has been explained to you before.


----------



## Oxidamus

JustJoel said:


> I'm not going to pretend to be inside people's head - I read comments and surmise appropriately.


Idk, I see a lot of people saying that it WOULD tell people who don't know, seems most people here DO know.



> Yeah, I can't wait for the all-Kayfabe Mechanics doc - it promises not to be corny as shit :denzel2


You mean promo, not doc. But... Inevitably more entertaining and pertinent to story than a Fergal Devitt documentary



> People - in this very thread - have given you their reasons, and yet you can't fathom it? :aries2


Yea because the reasons they give seem like 'reasons' that are just fabricated in their mind to justify it.



> It wouldn't matter because no one gives a flip about Mojo. It's one thing to nurture popularity, it's another to try and manufacture it.


So what if people don't care about him? Maybe a promo would make people care about him. I mentioned people didn't give him the time of day when he talked about his family and non-wrestling history in the past. It's a double standard plain and simple.

It's for either "nurturing" or "manufacturing". They told Devitt's past in a way you can get behind him. They didn't tell you the gritty parts or the bad shit he may have done. That's manufacturing, too.



> This is something I've given a lot of thought to - I think most of the time, booking means squat. I mean, it's nice protection for guys who aren't very good to say "Well, their booking is bad and that's why they're bad." But then, it's actually disrespectful for talented performers, b/c we get jackholes claiming anyone could be over with their booking. You could book Mojo as strong as you want (has Corbin lost a match yet?), and people will not care. But no, we'll just pretend that there's an absolutely massive independent wrestling fanbase (the same tiny, insignificant fanbase that we've been told for a decade doesn't matter) that's the cause for their booking, and not their own track record of success, attributes, etc.



Booking means an incredible amount in NXT. There are tonnes of guys who need to get more than just five minutes on one out of four taped shows to actually prove themselves but they never get it because Fergal Devitt's 20-ish minute documentary is being played instead. The guy gets "holy shit" and "this is awesome" chants for his entrance alone, why does he even need it? Regardless of whether it is or isn't "character work" or what you think about it, does he need the extra time to get over? In no way.

No one who is "not very good" gets protected booking, either. The closest is Corbin but they still fucked him up pretty badly with the match against Bull as well as the match against Rhyno (to a lesser extent of course), and yea, he has lost, although I don't think cleanly on TV.

Are you calling me a jackhole? A guy like Murphy (who I pine for getting better booking) would never be as over as Sami Zayn or Finn Balor in NXT because he doesn't have the pre-WWE fame, (despite being a well-respected indie wrestler in Australia, he's not renowned worldwide), he can however prove he's worth his slot and stop getting treated so badly by people who can't see what's holding him back is the shite booking.

To even try to say that these guys aren't over because of who they are is ridiculous. We all know that the number of people who watch anything other than WWE is small, and the number of people who KNOW about guys outside of WWE is much, much larger than that. The people who mark for these guys when they come to NXT are mostly not even fans of them, just fans of the idea of someone big coming to NXT.

As soon as any of them stepped foot on the show, they were popular. More popular than most of the roster. It's inevitable when the show is structured as such and geared to these people.


----------



## x78

JustJoel said:


> Selling Bryan short - it's a running theme, I ain't mad.
> 
> Considering Balor is one of the most over performers NXT has ever had, I'd say he doesn't have a problem entertaining in his own right.


How on earth is accurately describing the reason for Bryan's popularity selling him short? If anything you're the one who is selling him short, I'm suggesting he got over on his own merits and talent rather than relying on past accomplishments. And don't even pretend Balor had to work to get over with the NXT crowd. People were chanting "holy shit" and "this is awesome" when he debuted.



> Enzo did have his own doc, which focused on his real-life struggle to make it in the industry. Using a medium like a documentary to present out-and-out kayfabe is a recipe for disaster.


When was this? It certainly wasn't shown on NXT taking up an extensive amount of airtime like Balor's was. _Nobody_ has ever suggested the idea of a 'kayfabe documentary', that's completely absurd. There's nothing wrong with presenting and establishing a wrestling character in a conventional way, indeed that is what has happened for literally everyone else apart from Balor, who is apparently incapable of doing so meaning we have to rely on this "I'm a nice guy, I wrestled in Japan" nonsense. I want to be entertained by the wrestling product. I don't want to be fed a documentary about a real man who is incapable of entertaining me on the basis that I'm supposed to empathize with him IRL and therefore cheer for his wrestling persona.


> It's not an either/or proposition. People have been impressed with his character and performance, and hence, want to know more about the performer who entertains them. It's a natural progression.
> 
> It provides a background as to how Finn Balor came to be, duh. This has been explained to you before.


No it doesn't! How does presenting the non-kayfabe background of Fergal Devitt provide any background to the Finn Balor character? And if you're suggesting that Finn Balor and Fergal Devitt are supposed to be the same person, which appears to be the height of 'explanation' on this subject, then there is no Finn Balor character, he's just a bland wrestler and that isn't good enough for a show that already has a bunch of guys like this. And that's also a direct contradiction with the poorly-developed 'demon' 'character' that he portrays from time to time. 

Of course Balor and Devitt are the same person, but that doesn't mean there's no separation between the wrestling persona and the real guy. Dwayne Johnson was The Rock, Mark Calaway was The Undertaker, Steve Austin was Stone Cold, that doesn't mean they act like those characters all the time in real life. And while seeing an out-of-character documentary about those performers might be nice, I don't think there's any way you could argue that it would contribute to the wrestling product if it was shown on Raw back in the day (and took up a large portion of the show). Making unrealistic goofy kayfabe analogies every time this is brought up is just stupid as hell and a pretty poor attempt to avoid the issue at hand. The fact is that this documentary contributed nothing to Balor's character going forwards and nothing to the product, on a show where there are many underdeveloped and underutilized performers who desperately need the screen time. It was pure mindless smark bait and it seems to have worked.


----------



## BuzzKillington

OXITRON said:


> It's about Fergal Devitt and not Finn Balor. If it was for his character it'd be Finn Balor, but it's about the person. Why?
> If they seriously want to go down this path of gaining sympathy for being "that normal guy who likes wrestling" then they can fuck off because it was overdone before Balor even debuted
> Why does it need to be on NXT TV? Why three sets of 6-8 minutes each? The show is already hurting when everything on it is pertinent to the product, why the fuck put this on?


(1) You ask that question like you have won the argument already.... You cant possibly fathom why virtually an entire audience would accept a documentary that acknowledges the man behind the character - and consequently implies they are in fact equal. What is the problem exactly? Is there something logically wrong with it? Was there also something logically wrong with Austin getting arrested on air? Probably. But it ultimately didn't matter, because it worked. And that strengthens my point I made in the post above, because the audience is part of the show. And that means you are in a much more subjective area. If it is an issue of logic (Fergal Devitt is not equal to Finn Balor), tell me with the utmost conviction that you believe story telling in wrestling and logic have ever been friends. If it is an issue of that it doesn't work in getting people more invested in Balor, you are just flat out wrong. 

(2) Since that is subjective I can answer it subjectively: I disagree.

(3) When you think about it, Balor hasn't really gotten that much attention since arriving on NXT. And now, since KO is transitioning, and Zayn and Itami out, they want to make him the pillar. So, in my mind it makes perfect sense for him to take up so much time. Besides, the NXT audience is patient, and ultimately not stupid - they know if Sahsa Banks doesn't show up on one episode they have nothing to be alarmed about.


----------



## Oxidamus

Alden Heathcliffe said:


> A word of advice, your indy-despising routine is all fine and well, but there's no need to act condescending to the fans of it. I like New Japan, and I'm passionate about it. I certainly enjoy seeing the nods. A few harmless, offhand comments about Japanese stars harms no one, and it's nice for people like me who happen to see it. Sure, I'm not what you'd call the majority-esque fan, but it's nice all the same.


Sorry for BUTTING IN, I just got put onto this mini-argument a moment ago, but x78 isn't talking about (and never does) the actual fans, he's talking about people who try to fit in by marking for people they don't even know the names of just because they got mentioned or because they're being signed to NXT.

And it's clear a lot of people do that. Maybe not here on this forum, but go back almost a year and tell me everyone in that arena marking for KENTA debuting knew more than just who he was.

That's what he's talking about.



BuzzKillington said:


> (1) You ask that question like you have won the argument already.... You cant possibly fathom why virtually an entire audience would accept a documentary that acknowledges the man behind the character - and consequently implies they are in fact equal. What is the problem exactly? Is there something logically wrong with it? Was there also something logically wrong with Austin getting arrested on air? Probably. But it ultimately didn't matter, because it worked. And that strengthens my point I made in the post above, because the audience is part of the show. And that means you are in a much more subjective area. If it is an issue of logic (Fergal Devitt is not equal to Finn Balor), tell me with the utmost conviction that you believe story telling in wrestling and logic have ever been friends. If it is an issue of that it doesn't work in getting people more invested in Balor, you are just flat out wrong.


Yes there is a massive problem with it. Wrestling is not real. He has a stage name for reasons. The fact he has a stage name and they refer to him as Fergal Devitt in the video is proof, at least to me, this isn't meant to be canon to the story on the show. Why would you a) put something non-canon on the show if it's not something serious like Dusty's passing, and b) waste time with it?

Austin getting arrested on air was... story... :kobe

Do you think I have a problem with it being a documentary? Hint: I don't. I have a problem with it being justified because it's "character" when it isn't, and even if it was, it's a shit character, and excusing the obvious waste of time it is on NXT TV.



> (2) Since that is subjective I can answer it subjectively: I disagree.


What's subjective? The character, or at least, defining factor of these wrestlers, is the exact same. That is objective.
They came from another company (I won't say indies to not offend NJPW/NOAH marks), and aspired to be in WWE, now they're here we all know about their hardships because they were famous beforehand, and if you somehow don't despite being an NXT fan, you're told by mini documentaries.



> (3) When you think about it, Balor hasn't really gotten that much attention since arriving on NXT. And now, since KO is transitioning, and Zayn and Itami out, they want to make him the pillar. So, in my mind it makes perfect sense for him to take up so much time. Besides, the NXT audience is patient, and ultimately not stupid - they know if Sahsa Banks doesn't show up on one episode they have nothing to be alarmed about.


:lol
The NXT audience is patient?
Okay that explains why some of them booed when Baron Corbin didn't squash his opponents in 30 seconds.
And that explains how they boo him because as a developmental talent with 2 years of training he's not putting on 4 star or higher matches.
It also explains how they booed Dana Brooke and jeered "you can't wrestle" and other disparaging crap _on her debut_.

He can be the pillar. He already has had the most lengthy matches of any person in the last half year in NXT alone with my memory, I may be wrong, but he wouldn't even be far off of it. There's no need to dedicate an extra 6 or so minutes to him for three weeks.


----------



## NasJayz

I loved that Finn Balor was wearing Finn the human t shirt.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

OXITRON said:


> Do you mean if they played a video on Mojo's life and times, it wouldn't matter because he's not challenging for a title?
> Well colour me surprised. Not only does it only matter when you're an indie guy, it only matters when you get the booking those guys get too. :lol


He wouldn't have to necessarily challenge for a title, but any positive impact he could receive to move him forward. For example, The 360 special had no effect on Adam Rose whatsoever--he just continued on as the party-goof. It's as if it never happened. If somehow that could have changed his gimmick for the better, than the doc would have had a payoff.


----------



## BuzzKillington

I actually numbered my post in response to each of your points in sequence. Sorry, I should have made that more clear. My bad.



OXITRON said:


> Yes there is a massive problem with it. Wrestling is not real. He has a stage name for reasons. The fact he has a stage name and they refer to him as Fergal Devitt in the video is proof, at least to me, this isn't meant to be canon to the story on the show. Why would you a) put something non-canon on the show if it's not something serious like Dusty's passing, and b) waste time with it?
> 
> Austin getting arrested on air was... story... :kobe
> 
> Do you think I have a problem with it being a documentary? Hint: I don't. I have a problem with it being justified because it's "character" when it isn't, and even if it was, it's a shit character, and excusing the obvious waste of time it is on NXT TV.


Man, why don't you just go ahead and give me list of all the things you wouldn't allow in wrestling and all the things you would allow, despite them being completely illogical. That should be hilarious if nothing else. Just seems totally unfair to me.... nothing in wrestling makes fuckin sense. Why is this instance so much more egregious?



OXITRON said:


> What's subjective? The character, or at least, defining factor of these wrestlers, is the exact same. That is objective.
> They came from another company (I won't say indies to not offend NJPW/NOAH marks), and aspired to be in WWE, now they're here we all know about their hardships because they were famous beforehand, and if you somehow don't despite being an NXT fan, you're told by mini documentaries.


I was responding to your second point. You saying the 'regular-guy' schtick is overdone is subjective. To say it's been done a lot is objective, to say it's been overdone is subjective.



OXITRON said:


> :lol
> The NXT audience is patient?
> Okay that explains why some of them booed when Baron Corbin didn't squash his opponents in 30 seconds.
> And that explains how they boo him because as a developmental talent with 2 years of training he's not putting on 4 star or higher matches.
> It also explains how they booed Dana Brooke and jeered "you can't wrestle" and other disparaging crap _on her debut_.
> 
> He can be the pillar. He already has had the most lengthy matches of any person in the last half year in NXT alone with my memory, I may be wrong, but he wouldn't even be far off of it. There's no need to dedicate an extra 6 or so minutes to him for three weeks.


Patient with respect to their favorite wrestlers. I guess patient in general was a poor choice of words.

But look, Balor is one of the most popular wrestlers on the NXT roster. So its only natural that he would get more time than Mojo, Dana, etc.. I can imagine you looking back at the attitude era, thinking how horrible it was that Austin took so much time away from Goldust.... Yeah I bet you think that...


----------



## x78

BuzzKillington said:


> But look, Balor is one of the most popular wrestlers on the NXT roster. So its only natural that he would get more time than Mojo, Dana, etc.. I can imagine you looking back at the attitude era, thinking how horrible it was that Austin took so much time away from Goldust.... Yeah I bet you think that...


Austin didn't take time away with lengthy non-canon documentaries about the real-life man behind the Stone Cold persona being shown weekly on Raw.


----------



## Arcade

Didn't think there would be this much of an debate over the Finn Balor documentary. It seems like they're using the documentary to promote the match between Balor and Owens on the WWE Network special. This will probably become more evident when the third part of the Finn Balor documentary is shown, since that part focuses more on his time in NXT, and will probably be the last part. If Balor was in a reduced role, and wasn't fighting for the NXT Championship, then I could understand some of the grievances about the documentary being meaningless in building his character and being a waste of time on the show, but since he's fighting for the belt, I don't mind the doc being a way to promote the Balor/Owens match in Japan along with their on-screen interactions.

I'll reserve my overall judgement about this doc until the final part concludes, but I have a feeling that the last part of it will focus more on Finn Balor as opposed to Fergal Devitt, since it focuses on his current NXT run, and also go in-depth about explaining the difference between Finn Balor in NXT and Fergal Devitt pre-NXT, like explaining the war paint etc...


----------



## x78

Arcade said:


> Didn't think there would be this much of an debate over the Finn Balor documentary. It seems like they're using the documentary to promote the match between Balor and Owens on the WWE Network special. This will probably become more evident when the third part of the Finn Balor documentary is shown, since that part focuses more on his time in NXT, and will probably be the last part. If Balor was in a reduced role, and wasn't fighting for the NXT Championship, then I could understand some of the grievances about the documentary being meaningless in building his character and being a waste of time on the show, but since he's fighting for the belt, I don't mind the doc being a way to promote the Balor/Owens match in Japan along with their on-screen interactions.
> 
> I'll reserve my overall judgement about this doc until the final part concludes, but I have a feeling that the last part of it will focus more on Finn Balor as opposed to Fergal Devitt, since it focuses on his current NXT run, and also go in-depth about explaining the difference between Finn Balor in NXT and Fergal Devitt pre-NXT, like explaining the war paint etc...


That's great but then what's the point of wasting approx. 12 minutes of screen time with the first two parts?


----------



## Oxidamus

DisturbedOne98 said:


> He wouldn't have to necessarily challenge for a title, but any positive impact he could receive to move him forward. For example, The 360 special had no effect on Adam Rose whatsoever--he just continued on as the party-goof. It's as if it never happened. If somehow that could have changed his gimmick for the better, than the doc would have had a payoff.


I don't think they are supposed to have a payoff, they're just a documentary. Maybe you're meant to like the portrayer, but not the character.
Which is why I'm against Balor's shitty little mini-doc being on NXT TV. They could've just said "head over to the Network (or even YouTube) to see an exclusive Finn Balor documentary!" and people would've went and watched it seeing as he's so popular anyway. I mean, they watched Adam fucking Rose on that, why wouldn't they go watch a similar one for Balor, err, Devitt?



BuzzKillington said:


> Man, why don't you just go ahead and give me list of all the things you wouldn't allow in wrestling and all the things you would allow, despite them being completely illogical. That should be hilarious if nothing else. Just seems totally unfair to me.... nothing in wrestling makes fuckin sense. Why is this instance so much more egregious?


It isn't illogical in the sense you clearly mean. I know kayfabe is confusing and often times makes little sense, if any at all, but it isn't what's in kayfabe that's illogical here, it's that it's realism being portrayed in the midst of kayfabe, confusing whether it is or isn't. It's clearly not kayfabe, but I can't blame people for assuming it could be relevant to Finn Balor the character, but be fair, it's not, and people should realise that when they _think about it_, and it's not a character based promo, it's a documentary on the guy so they can make people care about him more in Japan when he POSSIBLY wins the title.



> I was responding to your second point. You saying the 'regular-guy' schtick is overdone is subjective. To say it's been done a lot is objective, to say it's been overdone is subjective.


I'd like to think when you contrast the number of characters that are extremely similar to others, the fact that this specific 'character' (or pseudo-character if you will) has four or five people under its umbrella, whereas maybe the next highest has just two (not including tag teams, factions, etc), is objectively overdone.

You could say the amount of times something is done before it gets to "overdone" is subjective, but I'd say the amount of times something is done in comparison to other options makes it objective. :shrug

And hell even if it is subjective, you don't think that many people sharing the same character - and being given so much time to actually portray something different - is both ridiculously lazy *and* unfair to the amount of other wrestlers going through motions of gimmicks to see what works, and being lauded for not having a good one?



> Patient with respect to their favorite wrestlers. I guess patient in general was a poor choice of words.
> 
> But look, Balor is one of the most popular wrestlers on the NXT roster. So its only natural that he would get more time than Mojo, Dana, etc.. I can imagine you looking back at the attitude era, thinking how horrible it was that Austin took so much time away from Goldust.... Yeah I bet you think that...


I never watched the Attitude Era.

Don't be so hyperbolic plz. That's such a blight on this subsection. Every response against me or my point-of-view is some overblown exaggeration, it's tiresome now.

I understand that the most over guys get the most time. I don't care THAT MUCH that the main event is almost, by itself, 1/4 of the entire show, because their popularity warrants that, but that's where I draw the line and think everybody else should. They already get the huge majority of time on the shows they're on, do they need to take up more?

And then think, with the amount of time they take up, they improve nothing. Their ring work is still at the same level (which is good or higher, sure), they have no character, and they're still shit at talking on the mic. If one person is going to be given 1/4+ of the time of the show per week I'd hope they'd move their 2/10 shitty mic skills up at least a level after a month, which btw Finn Balor has not done at all since debuting.


----------



## DisturbedOne98

OXITRON said:


> I don't think they are supposed to have a payoff, they're just a documentary.


The payoff in this particular case is just to add interest/hype (albeit somewhat indirectly) to the upcoming match from what I imagine. Otherwise, it does seem kind of like a random time to do it. Perhaps, before he debuted would have been better.



x78 said:


> Austin didn't take time away with lengthy non-canon documentaries about the real-life man behind the Stone Cold persona being shown weekly on Raw.


To be fair, that was in 1998/99? Times have changed--for better or worse.


----------



## Arcade

x78 said:


> That's great but then what's the point of wasting approx. 12 minutes of screen time with the first two parts?


Probably to familiarize viewers with his success before NXT, due to that not everyone knows about his work before NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if they also used it to build him more as a face, since he came across as a genuinely likable guy, especially in the first part of the doc.


----------



## Oxidamus

Arcade said:


> Didn't think there would be this much of an debate over the Finn Balor documentary. It seems like they're using the documentary to promote the match between Balor and Owens on the WWE Network special. This will probably become more evident when the third part of the Finn Balor documentary is shown, since that part focuses more on his time in NXT, and will probably be the last part. If Balor was in a reduced role, and wasn't fighting for the NXT Championship, then I could understand some of the grievances about the documentary being meaningless in building his character and being a waste of time on the show, but since he's fighting for the belt, I don't mind the doc being a way to promote the Balor/Owens match in Japan along with their on-screen interactions.
> 
> I'll reserve my overall judgement about this doc until the final part concludes, but I have a feeling that the last part of it will focus more on Finn Balor as opposed to Fergal Devitt, since it focuses on his current NXT run, and also go in-depth about explaining the difference between Finn Balor in NXT and Fergal Devitt pre-NXT, like explaining the war paint etc...





DisturbedOne98 said:


> The payoff in this particular case is just to add interest/hype (albeit somewhat indirectly) to the upcoming match from what I imagine. Otherwise, it does seem kind of like a random time to do it. Perhaps, before he debuted would have been better.


Yea it's very obvious that they've done it because Itami was very likely supposed to win the triple threat, but they went with Balor due to injury and ties with Japan. But that only explains one third of the videos, and even then only a part of that video itself (did we really need to see him sponge off Zayn? Very Cena-esque. And with LEGOs?), and they're going the wrong way about it.

It could have been kayfabe, it could have been shorter, it could have been more.

Honestly I have a weird feeling they did this also because Sasha wasn't on the tapings and they had to fill more of a void because of that. Maybe that's a bit OTT, maybe it's not, but it wouldn't surprise me with these fucking bookers I'll tell you that.



Arcade said:


> Probably to familiarize viewers with his success before NXT, due to that not everyone knows about his work before NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if they also used it to build him more as a face, since he came across as a genuinely likable guy, especially in the first part of the doc.


We have been over that, most NXT fans know who he is, that's undeniable. If not because they're a typical smark, because they were probably put onto the show somehow and looked into it. Kids maybe not, but they'd like him because he looks cool, so it hardly matters with that demographic.

The problem with that is that being a "likeable guy" is the same character as Bryan, Zayn, even Neville, etc.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

THANOS said:


> How about the fact that he did a lot when he was in Japan, like starting as a foreign Gai-jin scrubbing the floors of the dojo and everything else he had to do just to get training, leading the most successful group in Japan, the Bullet Club, and being one of the best wrestlers in world renowned for his work in Japan.
> 
> It's a lot more than you're selling it as .


How does that make him likeable? He's not the first person to ever do menial labor or bust their ass to get approval as an outsider. Nobody likes Miz and he had to eat shit for years before getting accepted in WWE. 

Why would an NXT viewer know or care about the Bullet Club? Which is it, nobody knows about Finn Balor or they know him well enough to know about Bullet Club? If it's the latter this was an even bigger waste of time.

Why would an NXT fan know or care about a foreign wrestling promotion and who starred in it? Buddy Murphy was a multi time champion in several Australian promotions. Do you give a shit? Of course not and if they did a 20 minute doc about it you'd probably be pissed off, indifferent at best. They tour in Australia, if they have a live event there surely you'd want the same treatment for Murphy, right? Or is it different because you know NJPW or because Balor has fans and who gives a shit about Murphy?


----------



## x78

Arcade said:


> Probably to familiarize viewers with his success before NXT, due to that not everyone knows about his work before NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if they also used it to build him more as a face, since he came across as a genuinely likable guy, especially in the first part of the doc.


Should his babyface character not be established by his wrestling performances and not by relying on the fact that he is apparently a nice guy IRL outside of a wrestling environment? I don't like Sami Zayn but he seems to have been able to portray a babyface character well enough without relying on non-kayfabe documentaries about how good a guy he supposedly is IRL. Why can't Balor do the same?

More importantly, why should I care if Balor is a good guy to hang out with in real life or not? I'm never going to meet him, I'm never going to hang out with him so why should I care?


----------



## wowjames

Can the pages of nonsense not about the TV show be moved to another thread please?


----------



## x78

wowjames said:


> Can the pages of nonsense not about the TV show be moved to another thread please?


If only NXT provided us with something to discuss other than this inane content.


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe

OXITRON said:


> Sorry for BUTTING IN, I just got put onto this mini-argument a moment ago, but x78 isn't talking about (and never does) the actual fans, he's talking about people who try to fit in by marking for people they don't even know the names of just because they got mentioned or because they're being signed to NXT.
> 
> And it's clear a lot of people do that. Maybe not here on this forum, but go back almost a year and tell me everyone in that arena marking for KENTA debuting knew more than just who he was.
> 
> That's what he's talking about.


Generalizing doesn't help either. You can't make a statement like that which implies we're all frauds and expect it to go over well. He explained that's not what he meant but it wasn't clarified in his initial post either, hence my response.

@THANOS I'd say starting a stable as bad as Bullet Club counts against Balor  The leaders of the stable have done well (Balor, Styles), but the group itself is... not good. Going by titles you could say CHAOS was the best faction and by entertainment value Suzuki-gun. But never Bullet Club.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Put the Balor documentary on the Network and I might've liked it, putting it on the show and completely shitting on kayfabe and calling it character development is offensive. It should also be offensive to the 40 something people in the PC yet to debut and the 20 something that we see for a few minutes every few months. 

It was done to get you to like Balor, except it was targeted at people who already like Balor. Meanwhile nothing is being done to get you to like the other guys. I say "what if it was about Mojo", you guys say "but nobody likes Mojo" but isn't that the whole point?

If we're at the point where NXT is about non kayfabe fan service instead of developing stories and characters then NXT is much further in the shitter than I thought.


----------



## Chrome

Arcade said:


> Probably to familiarize viewers with his success before NXT, due to that not everyone knows about his work before NXT. I wouldn't be surprised if they also used it to build him more as a face, since he came across as a genuinely likable guy, especially in the first part of the doc.


Exactly. They're perfect for me because I haven't seen his work before NXT, so it's nice learning about his background and stuff. They're also doing it because he's the fucking #1 contender to the NXT title, not because he wrestled on DA INDIEZZ.


----------



## JustJoel

OXITRON said:


> Idk, I see a lot of people saying that it WOULD tell people who don't know, seems most people here DO know.


Shall I quote the responses in this thread, or can you navigate for yourself?



> You mean promo, not doc. But... Inevitably more entertaining and pertinent to story than a Fergal Devitt documentary


No, I mean doc. As in documentary, which is how these vignettes have been presented. And yeah, if there was a Mechanics doc which showed them working on cars talking about "We found out we were better at roughing up debtors than fixing cars, so we figured we'd apply our trade here in NXT." It would be the corniest shit this side of 1993. 



> Yea because the reasons they give seem like 'reasons' that are just fabricated in their mind to justify it.


I see, so you can read minds. The height of arrogance.



> So what if people don't care about him? Maybe a promo would make people care about him. I mentioned people didn't give him the time of day when he talked about his family and non-wrestling history in the past. It's a double standard plain and simple.


It's not. If he comes out and has kick-ass matches, promos, an interesting persona, whatever, the.people will care about him. You can't put the cart before the horse, plain and simple.



> It's for either "nurturing" or "manufacturing". They told Devitt's past in a way you can get behind him. They didn't tell you the gritty parts or the bad shit he may have done. That's manufacturing, too.


It's not. You're equivocating. Stop it. If they were, it'd be called nurturcating. 



> Booking means an incredible amount in NXT. There are tonnes of guys who need to get more than just five minutes on one out of four taped shows to actually prove themselves but they never get it because Fergal Devitt's 20-ish minute documentary is being played instead. The guy gets "holy shit" and "this is awesome" chants for his entrance alone, why does he even need it? Regardless of whether it is or isn't "character work" or what you think about it, does he need the extra time to get over? In no way.


Again, I disagree. As I said in another thread - it's not like NXT doesn't have a gym full or rings, rooms dedicated to working on promos, whatnot. They've done house shows since forever in FL. There's nothing you can't do in the Performance Center and house shows that you can't do on the show. The actual NXT show isn't about making sure everyone gets X amount of time, just cuz. It's about prepping and focusing on guys for the main roster, and the show is only an hour long. 



> No one who is "not very good" gets protected booking, either. The closest is Corbin but they still fucked him up pretty badly with the match against Bull as well as the match against Rhyno (to a lesser extent of course), and yea, he has lost, although I don't think cleanly on TV.


So, when Corbin and Dempsey got more than 5 minutes, and they stunk up the joint, your argument is that they need *more* time on TV?



> Are you calling me a jackhole?


To be clear, no. 

Do you think Mojo would be over like Balor with the same booking? Would Swagger or Kofi be over like Bryan with the same booking? Remarkable talent can show you something in less than five minutes, loss or not. Blaming booking is largely a talent not producing, imo. 



> A guy like Murphy (who I pine for getting better booking) would never be as over as Sami Zayn or Finn Balor in NXT because he doesn't have the pre-WWE fame, (despite being a well-respected indie wrestler in Australia, he's not renowned worldwide), he can however prove he's worth his slot and stop getting treated so badly by people who can't see what's holding him back is the shite booking.


I actually like Murphy a lot, and I've seen nothing of his indie work:lol I don't have a problem with his booking at all. Right now, my beef is that neither he nor Blake have anything. Both are actually a classic case of "got nothing." He's Murphy! Then what? It's why I like the pairing with Bliss - she gives them something more (and I don't care for Bliss in a singles role). 

Bray Wyatt is a great example of having no indie-Cred and yet he got massively over with the crowd. Rusev was over as well. Big E? Blaming indie fans for lukewarm responses is such a bad excuse. Bad because "Indie fans" are usually treated to new faces _all the time_ - they're often criticized for quickly turning on guys (stale) and moving on in favor of the new or the next. They live for new and fresh;progressive to a fault.



> To even try to say that these guys aren't over because of who they are is ridiculous. We all know that the number of people who watch anything other than WWE is small, and the number of people who KNOW about guys outside of WWE is much, much larger than that. The people who mark for these guys when they come to NXT are mostly not even fans of them, just fans of the idea of someone big coming to NXT.


So? Their work speaks for itself. If what they did created enough buzz within the industry to be considered a "big deal" that's on them. They entertained a million(-ish?) fans around the world to get here. Devitt, in particular, is not a jabroni - I dare say AJ and/or Omega wouldn't have their spot without his absence. Why downplay that? WWE wanted buzz for the brand, and these guys (and girls) have delivered. It's a bigger stage for The next round of guys (and girls). If they deliver, the process continues, if not, it doesn't. 




> As soon as any of them stepped foot on the show, they were popular. More popular than most of the roster. It's inevitable when the show is structured as such and geared to these people.


Worked as planned (for once). Good job, E!


----------



## Oxidamus

JustJoel said:


> Shall I quote the responses in this thread, or can you navigate for yourself?


Go on, because all I have seen are posts from people who know a fair bit about Balor and have since he debuted.



> No, I mean doc. As in documentary, which is how these vignettes have been presented. And yeah, if there was a Mechanics doc which showed them working on cars talking about "We found out we were better at roughing up debtors than fixing cars, so we figured we'd apply our trade here in NXT." It would be the corniest shit this side of 1993.


No, you mean promo. A documentary is factual - of real events. A Mechanics _promo_ would be kayfabe. The Finn Balor _documentary_ is problematic because it's exactly that.



> I see, so you can read minds. The height of arrogance.


:lmao Okay, perception is arrogant mind reading. Why am I responding?



> It's not. If he comes out and has kick-ass matches, promos, an interesting persona, whatever, the.people will care about him. You can't put the cart before the horse, plain and simple.


Right, because wrestling hasn't been based on introductory vignettes for...ever.



> It's not. You're equivocating. Stop it. If they were, it'd be called nurturcating.


Fine, whatever.
You're telling me that video packages are for "nurturing" and not "manufacturing", ie, inventing, the backstory and character of a wrestler? :lol



> Again, I disagree. As I said in another thread - it's not like NXT doesn't have a gym full or rings, rooms dedicated to working on promos, whatnot. They've done house shows since forever in FL. There's nothing you can't do in the Performance Center and house shows that you can't do on the show. The actual NXT show isn't about making sure everyone gets X amount of time, just cuz. It's about prepping and focusing on guys for the main roster, and the show is only an hour long.


I'm surprised the developmental centre exists, I never heard of that.

People who don't work alongside these wrestlers don't see them at the PC.
People who don't live in Florida and some of the other cities they travel to now don't see house shows.

Your talk about it prepping people for the main roster is a load of tripe too btw. The most recent official call-up was Kalisto, who got less time in the ring than BAM do, and in his last two matches he was botching all about for some reason. He also had middling reactions on NXT because he got no time. They called him up anyway and he got a decent reaction and is still going strong, considering what shows he wrestles on.

The actual NXT show is about making people subscribe to the Network with a niche wrestling show, and it works, there's no other way about it now. Maybe you can say that it's also for getting people to know who the "future of WWE" is, but again, when they focus on maybe four or five talents at a decent level (say 15 mins or more per month), I would tend to disagree.



> So, when Corbin and Dempsey got more than 5 minutes, and they stunk up the joint, your argument is that they need *more* time on TV?


:lmao
I'm disappointed you can articulate so well yet want to use a sadly disappointing example like that. Let me guess, I have to love Mojo Rawley as well?

Why not BAM vs. Enzo & Cass? Or any of the other decent matches/feuds that could do with a push in time? I'm losing track of what I post in response to who, but I mentioned somewhere that not all of these guys who aren't Finn Balor or Kevin Owens or Samoa Joe or whoever else fits in their group are ex-NFL players with shit all experience. Some of them have been wrestling for over a decade (Tye Dillinger) and are incredibly good wrestlers (TYE DILLINGER) or have been working over half a decade (Murphy, Scott Dawson, Dash Wilder, Simon Gotch, the list goes on and on and surprise surprise, most are shoehorned into the tag division which still has *the worst booking of any division and has for the entirety of NXT*).



> Do you think Mojo would be over like Balor with the same booking? Would Swagger or Kofi be over like Bryan with the same booking? Remarkable talent can show you something in less than five minutes, loss or not. Blaming booking is largely a talent not producing, imo.


I mentioned this somewhere as well. No. JR said it well in his recent podcast I believe, he said WWE can get any decent talent from anywhere but they only come across guys like Zayn and such every once in awhile and always from other companies. I believe that entirely, in part because these guys come in incredibly popular based on their names. You can't buy an amateur wrestler out of highschool who has also wrestled for 10 years in ROH.

If Mojo was a decent wrestler and not straddled with his gimmick he'd be pretty fucking over though. He has charisma, it's just awkward with his gimmick.

The booking is 100% the issue here. I don't see how people can argue against it. The tag team division is COMPLETELY misused outside of ONE team.



> I actually like Murphy a lot, and I've seen nothing of his indie work:lol I don't have a problem with his booking at all. Right now, my beef is that neither he nor Blake have anything. Both are actually a classic case of "got nothing." He's Murphy! Then what? It's why I like the pairing with Bliss - she gives them something more (and I don't care for Bliss in a singles role).


How is he or Blake supposed to get their characters over with no time? They do their best. Blake taunting Enzo on a recent (or the most recent, I'm losing track of a lot) NXT about his hair might not have been super effective but what are these guys supposed to do?

Owens is fantastic, probably second to none in WWE right now, when it comes to this stuff in the ring. He mocks wrestlers all the time, from Cena to Paige, but if I were a lowly tag team wrestler with no hype behind my name I wouldn't even try mocking any of my peers or superiors even in character.



> Bray Wyatt is a great example of having no indie-Cred and yet he got massively over with the crowd. Rusev was over as well. Big E? Blaming indie fans for lukewarm responses is such a bad excuse. Bad because "Indie fans" are usually treated to new faces _all the time_ - they're often criticized for quickly turning on guys (stale) and moving on in favor of the new or the next. They live for new and fresh;progressive to a fault.


Bray Wyatt had promo time, is his fathers son, was among the top talents at one point, and has an interesting character, I wouldn't be surprised.
Rusev wasn't over in NXT.
Big E had a decent gimmick and was pretty charismatic, also was NXT Champion at one point which inevitably means he got the time.

It's not blaming indie fans for lukewarm reactions. That's like an extension of the problem. The issue is NXT fans - not just 'indie fans' - see NXT as a product with incredible wrestling from incredible wrestlers because that's what it is. However there is a lot of developmental talent there too, and when they don't have great matches they get treated badly. And because this show, or at least the singles division, is geared towards people who want to see a certain thing, they don't give those guys who get jeered any attention.



> So? Their work speaks for itself. If what they did created enough buzz within the industry to be considered a "big deal" that's on them. They entertained a million(-ish?) fans around the world to get here. Devitt, in particular, is not a jabroni - I dare say AJ and/or Omega wouldn't have their spot without his absence. Why downplay that? WWE wanted buzz for the brand, and these guys (and girls) have delivered. It's a bigger stage for The next round of guys (and girls). If they deliver, the process continues, if not, it doesn't.


There's nothing wrong with it, I'm just saying you can't deny it. What's wrong with it is giving them so much time. They do not, and I seriously mean do not need to take up over 20 minutes of an episode alone, in total. One feud does not take up 1/3 of a show regularly.



> Worked as planned (for once). Good job, E!


Sure, appeasing marks is appeasing marks, they're a worldwide company, it's obviously not hard and no one in WWE is as stupid as people like to think they are, especially Vince or HHH. But they still have the developmental aspect of NXT to balance out. Pretty much everything except for the top singles division stars.



Chrome said:


> They're also doing it because he's the fucking #1 contender to the NXT title, not because he wrestled on DA INDIEZZ.


:woah No one is saying that's the reason. They/we are saying because he is popular he shouldn't have the extra time on a supposedly developmental program.


----------



## SonnenChael

lol @ Eva Marie smirking a bit at the 10 gong tribute.


----------



## DonFata

It's kinda funny situation how WWE calls these documentaries/promos/whatever "Who is Finn Balor?", but then the first thing they as in the very first part is: "Who is Fergal Devitt?". If they had asked "Who is Finn Balor?" would everything be okay? xD


----------



## DoubtGin

> - WWE Network will air a 30-minute special on Finn Balor titled "Finn Balor: The Demon Revealed" on Thursday, July 2nd at 10:30pm EST.
> 
> This could be the three-part series on Balor that wraps up on NXT TV this coming week but that's not confirmed. The special will also replay as a lead-in to the July 4th WWE Network "The Beast In The East" special from Tokyo, where Balor will challenge NXT Champion Kevin Owens.
> 
> The description for the special that premieres on Thursday reads like this:
> 
> "An in depth look inside the life, career and future of NXT Superstar Finn Balor."


I hope everyone on here can live with that :ti


----------



## BuzzKillington

OXITRON said:


> It isn't illogical in the sense you clearly mean. I know kayfabe is confusing and often times makes little sense, if any at all, but it isn't what's in kayfabe that's illogical here, it's that it's realism being portrayed in the midst of kayfabe, confusing whether it is or isn't. It's clearly not kayfabe, but I can't blame people for assuming it could be relevant to Finn Balor the character, but be fair, it's not, and people should realise that when they _think about it_, and it's not a character based promo, it's a documentary on the guy so they can make people care about him more in Japan when he POSSIBLY wins the title.


So I just want to be absolutely clear on where you stand. You take issue with the logical inconsistencies that rise out of (a) doing something non-kayfabe in a kayfabe environment. Yet, you can deal with the logical inconsistencies that exist in and only in a kayfabe environment. Right?

Now, the Balor doc clearly falls under (a). You continually point out the logical inconsistency of the doc equating Balor with Devitt. And this, according to you, would necessarily lead to the conclusion that anything said about Devitt is not relevant to Balor. Do I have that right?

Now if I am right, I think your conclusion would only make sense if you do not consider the NXT audience. They know what kayfabe is, and consequently they know that Devitt is equal to Balor. And furthermore, they fucking accept it, and they accept it so much that they are willing to ignore any and all logical inconsistencies because they fucking enjoy it. A trend that has existed in wrestling from the very beginning.

I'm sorry, but you're just not going to convince me that - in a form of entertainment where people accept wrestlers getting punched in head ten times and not bleeding, wrestlers getting arrested on live tv and coming back with the most ridiculous of explanations, wrestlers conjuring lighting bolts, etc - breaking the fourth wall is just totally unacceptable. So I guess w/e.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90

I'm enjoying the Balor mini docs. Giving good background and making people care about. Next weeks Who is Finn Balor in NXT should be good in hopefully explaining the demon aspect of his character.

Enjoyed the show top to bottom this week. Nice opening exchange with Hideo and Owens. Tag matches were both good in doing what they needed and the main event was a solid match.


----------



## Erik.

- Nice introduction to the show with the tribute to Dusty. We are the NXT Family!

- I really like Hideos theme, badass. Interesting start to the show. Brutal on the microphone as expected from a Japanese new to the language but things picked up when Owens come out, he's becoming quite the larger than life figure in NXT now he's dominating on the main roster, good to see. Awesome save by Owens when he fluffed his lines too, master of his craft. Liked the ending of the segment too.

- Enzo has charisma out the fucking ass, can't wait to see these guys on the main roster, seriously. Just let Enzo speak though, we don't want Cass on the mic, let him just be powerful in the match. Jordan has a good look, lets just hope Gable ends up being his savior. Some on here will know about my mark for Gable, can't wait to see him heeling it up on NXT, natural heel. 

- Joe bringing that intensity. So we have Owens' wanted by Balor, Cena, Samoa Joe and Machine Gun Kelly. That heat.

- Loved the documentary on Balor, looks good. Gives the fans something different and shows a different side to him.

- No care in the world anything Mojo.

- Owens doing a better job commentating then the commentators :lol - Nice main event, Rhyno can go and has been a good addition to the NXT Roster. Predictable ending with Owens' beat down and Joe coming for the save, wouldn't mind that tag match actually.


----------



## Oxidamus

BuzzKillington said:


> So I just want to be absolutely clear on where you stand. You take issue with the logical inconsistencies that rise out of (a) doing something non-kayfabe in a kayfabe environment. Yet, you can deal with the logical inconsistencies that exist in and only in a kayfabe environment. Right?


No, but it's sometimes excusable because getting every aspect of every feud on every show isn't going to be easy.



> Now, the Balor doc clearly falls under (a). You continually point out the logical inconsistency of the doc equating Balor with Devitt. And this, according to you, would necessarily lead to the conclusion that anything said about Devitt is not relevant to Balor. Do I have that right?


Yes.



> Now if I am right, I think your conclusion would only make sense if you do not consider the NXT audience. They know what kayfabe is, and consequently they know that Devitt is equal to Balor. And furthermore, they fucking accept it, and they accept it so much that they are willing to ignore any and all logical inconsistencies because they fucking enjoy it. A trend that has existed in wrestling from the very beginning.


So they "know" they're the "same" but that's a logical inconsistency? That's a contradiction. They aren't the same btw. And I have already addressed that even if they were, which they aren't, it's just as shit



> I'm sorry, but you're just not going to convince me that - in a form of entertainment where people accept wrestlers getting punched in head ten times and not bleeding, wrestlers getting arrested on live tv and coming back with the most ridiculous of explanations, wrestlers conjuring lighting bolts, etc - breaking the fourth wall is just totally unacceptable. So I guess w/e.


So because some things are unrealistic in wrestling, hell, MOST things are unrealistic, it's ok to just willy-nilly break the fourth wall? Fuck no.

And this STILL doesn't make light of the waste of time it is.
"Oh but I liked it" is NOT an argument.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

I still don't understand how seeing his real life backstory makes people like him. Everybody in wrestling has a backstory, most come from humble origins and most had to work hard to get where they are, most have hobbies and friends, some of which you may know and like. Is this really a valid character building strategy for everyone, won't you end up feeling the same thing for every person?

Adam Rose's backstory on E:60 made me like him more but it was special: not everyone starts wrestling in their mid 30s to take care of a sick child. There's nothing special or more likeable about Balors strory though: he left his middle class life to go to a foreign nation to wrestle. Well so did Bryan, Lynch, Zayn, Neville, Kidd, Cesaro, Owens, etc. If you like one guy because of his story shouldn't you automatically like everyone who has the same story? Isn't that why they came up with wrestling characters in the first place, so one guy can carve out a different niche than the next guy?

If Bryan faces Zayn how do you choose which smiling, happy go lucky, humble, world traveled indy guy to root for? Well Bryan and Zayn have drastically different styles so that helps but what about a paint free Balor versus Itami? They have very similar styles and use a lot of the same moves. Does it come down to which nation you like more, who has the better look or entrance or a coin flip? Whose vignettes showed more fun hobbies or who had cooler wrestlers featured?

When the Shield was together if you didn't know about them before you might have had trivial reasons for liking one more than the others but now they're vastly different characters and isn't it better that way?


----------



## Geeee

I think Saxton is legitimately intimidated by Kevin Owens. If he were kayfabe intimidated, he make a show out of it, instead of just sitting there not saying a word.


----------



## Fighter Daron

Geeee said:


> I think Saxton is legitimately intimidated by Kevin Owens. If he were kayfabe intimidated, he make a show out of it, instead of just sitting there not saying a word.


I'm sorry to destroy your illusions, but Kevin Owens is the less intimidating person in real life. He just loves to have fun and be friends with the other wrestlers.


----------



## LaMelo

Owens killed it on the mic!


----------



## Leon Knuckles

The Finn Balor specials have been amazing. I am predicting Balor takes the NXT championship in Japan, and Owens takes the US championship at BG. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Tucker Knight looks like Bull Dempsey.


----------



## Phaedra

Bull is seriously making me lawl, Graves is brilliant on commentary "where are you getting your references? I'm not fluent in geek" lol.


----------



## A PG Attitude

After watching that Finn Balor video segment I can see him as the future face of the company.


----------



## Donnie

BULL BULL BULL


----------



## Donnie

Shoot nation incoming


----------



## Donnie

DA BOSS BITCHES


----------



## Bayley <3

So I've enjoyed the Balor back story thing, but it's annoying me how obvious they seem to be making the fact he's winning in Japan.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Becky


----------



## THANOS

Joe looked much quicker in the ring this week, so it seems it was a cardio issue in the first tapings.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Since I added Balor to my must skip list I didn't watch part 3 but for closures sake did it explain who Balor is or how the demon came about or is it more nice guy in Japan playing with Legos?


----------



## wowjames

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Since I added Balor to my must skip list


Yawn.


----------



## LaMelo

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Since I added Balor to my must skip list I didn't watch part 3 but for closures sake did it explain who Balor is or how the demon came about or is it more nice guy in Japan playing with Legos?


The first few have been pretty boring. I'm kind of dreading part three as well.


----------



## THANOS

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Since I added Balor to my must skip list I didn't watch part 3 but for closures sake did it explain who Balor is or how the demon came about or is it more nice guy in Japan playing with Legos?


It did explain the character. He said "Finn" was taken from Irish Warrior Finn McCool who waged war against the Demon King "Balor". He said his name comes from both sides of the battle which represents who Finn Balor is. He said his character is in a constant war with himself to conceal the demon within, but he has much more fun letting the Demon play and bring out the most aggressive side of himself.

He more or less confirmed the Jekyll/Hyde character comp.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

wowjames said:


> Yawn.


That's exactly what I do every time I see Balor. Sorry that body paint and a "cool" entrance aren't enough to keep me entertained.


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show: 

- I am so happy The Vaudevillains are back. God I missed them. And oh hey, The Mechanics are filling out the tag division too. That is always nice to see. It was also nice to see the VVs take the W. 

- Beckly Lynch is hurt?!?!? Actually, the time off is a good thing as long as the injury isn't that severe. Here's hoping she comes back strong because deserves a big push. 

- Baron Corbin kills another bitch! It was cool to see Corbin hit the End of Days on such a big guy. 

- The third part of the Balor interviews was once again, great. Getting his insight on his NXT debut, his response to fan art and how he inspires young fans artistically, and how he came up with the name Finn Balor. All of that is great. Even seeing Triple H help him get the right camera angles was a nice thing to see. Great series of vids. 

- Emma Vs. Carmella = LOL at Evil Emma chant, haha. Anyways, I liked this match. Nice and solid and Emma is actually racking up some wins which is nice. 

- I'm not a fan of the fat shaming gimmick with Bull, but him almost taking a chair to the vending machine was pretty funny. 

- Jason Jordan and Chad Gable...I think I'm going to like this team, lol. "I'm not a loser". 

- Are they turning Tyler face? I don't know. It kind of felt that way in the match with Dillenger. Anyways, nice quick win for Breeze. 

- Dana & Emma going after Sasha? Interesting. 

- Tag Team Main Event = Solid match, but I am never a fan of that style of booking. Lets have the title match opponents face each other in the tag match and have the challenger pin him to make it look like he's going to win the title, but then he doesn't! I would have rather just done a promo between Balor & Owens to further build the match, but hey. At least NXT doesn't do tag team main events all the time, so it doesn't feel as mindnumbing as when WWE does it which is almost every week. 

But Good God almighty, I am BEGGING them to change Joe's theme song. That is dreadful.

Solid episode this week. The Balor interview was the main highlight. I am super excited for the Balor/Owens match on Saturday.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Eva Marie showing that improvement. Now do it in front of an audience.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

I really appreciate this Balor stuff we have been graced with episode to episode. Most certainly I was already a mark and all but this is really special beyond words.


----------



## Sweettre15

This was definitely one of the more focused episodes since the go home show for the last Takeover.

- I loved part 3 of the Balor documentary where he even explains the Finn Balor "Jekyll and Hyde" thing

- definitely hope Lynch gets well soon...like very soon

- Enjoyed seeing Vaudevillains vs The Mechanics as they iron out the situation with their tag division

- This Gable/Jordan dynamic is already starting to amuse me and I can't wait to see how they banter once they start teaming up

- Seems like Breeze is face and Dillinger is finally getting something close to a main role on the show

- Interested in Emma/Dana now going after Sasha and whomever else takes her side in the future

- Emma/Carmella was fairly short by NXT standards but probably Carmella'a best match on NXT to date

- Finn/Joe vs Owens/Rhyno was entertaining but tag match booking like this to build towards a big show I'm not the most fond of

But it's not then first time that NXT has faltered during periods when they start trying to fill out the show while they plan future call ups...It happened when the Wyatts had left too.

Enjoyed this episode nonetheless


----------



## Genking48

Really appreciated Graves linking Corbin to Indominus rex, this is the sort of pop culture references that are smart and not just a reference to be a reference....Corbin is still boring as fuck though.



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Since I added Balor to my must skip list I didn't watch part 3 but for closures sake did it explain who Balor is or *how the demon came about *or is it more nice guy in Japan playing with Legos?


If I got what he was saying the ''demon'' is a confidence booster, since he's a very shy guy, putting on the paint lets him tap into that confidence and becomes more aggressive and less shy. so imo not really a specific character trait rather than war paint to give yourself a boost as said many times.

God I hope NXT boosts up again soon, only enjoyed the Balor docu, the Gable segment and the main event, the rest I felt was very skippable.


----------



## Sweettre15

Genking48 said:


> Really appreciated Graves linking Corbin to Indominus rex, this is the sort of pop culture references that are smart and not just a reference to be a reference....Corbin is still boring as fuck though.
> 
> 
> 
> If I got what he was saying the ''demon'' is a confidence booster, since he's a very shy guy, putting on the paint lets him tap into that confidence and becomes more aggressive and less shy. so imo not really a specific character trait rather than war paint to give yourself a boost as said many times.
> 
> God I hope NXT boosts up again soon, only enjoyed the Balor docu, the Gable segment and the main event, the rest I felt was very skippable.


I think NXT will be boosting up quite soon so don't worry.

They are starting to fix the problem with their tag division and find roles for their other talent to make up for the injuries and callups that are soon to happen. This episode feels more focused than some of the recent post Takeover ones


----------



## Tamaur

Becky Lynch injured and Sasha Banks turning face ? Man, that sucks


----------



## DoubtGin

So Finn Balor really has to win in two days.


----------



## sewagerat

Damn that guy Corbin faced was huge, hope they develop him, exactly what the main roster needs...and Jordan, what a physique.


----------



## SAMCRO

I don't know how i feel about Balor pinning Owens, i mean i was sure Balor was taking the title sat but after Balor got a win over him on the weekly show i have doubts they'll have Owens get pinned 2 straight times by Balor going into his ppv match with Cena. That was just the wrong way to go about this, they should have just had them in the ring face to face cutting a promo. We didn't need to see Balor beat Owens before the ppv, regardless if it was because of Rhyno's gore.


----------



## wowjames

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That's exactly what I do every time I see Balor. Sorry that body paint and a "cool" entrance aren't enough to keep me entertained.


Your schtick is massively tedious and overbearing. You don't have to restate your minority opinion over and over. We get it.


----------



## Mr. I

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Since I added Balor to my must skip list I didn't watch part 3 but for closures sake did it explain who Balor is or how the demon came about or is it more nice guy in Japan playing with Legos?


I'm sure you're on plenty of must skip lists.


----------



## Braylyt

Face Sasha... I can't even... wwepls



The only way this would even be halfway satisfying is if she beat Emma and Dana this Saturday in Japan in a handicap match.

But Dana can do bicep curls so that won't happen obviously. :eyeroll


----------



## NastyYaffa

Not sure if this happened on this week's NXT episode, but it's pretty awesome. Too Sweet!


----------



## PotatoSmasher

Loved the rest of the documentary, and will watch it again when it goes up on the network.

Finn Balor and Kevin Owens IMO are very important figures in WWE in the sense that you don't have to look a certain way, fit some kind of stereotype, or even be into certain things to have some success in the WWE. 

It should never matter what you're into as long as you're not intentionally hurting anyone, but that's the insecurities of all of us, hate what's different, especially a grown man that plays with lego's, yet can pack an arena and looks the way he does.

You just gotta "love" what you're doing, and care enough to want to help your peers so that everyone benefits and you all rise together. 

Tough Enough's concept is like the exact opposite. Seriously wish Owens will come out on episode 5 or something and powerbomb's the rest of the contestants, telling them all to pay their dues before thinking about stepping foot in the performance center.

Dana Brooke is growing on me and I like the pairing with Emma. Whatever shortcomings she has, Dana's body expressions exude charisma, and it feels like she's working hard and having fun, which in turn helps me get into her character.

Also love the new direction with Bull Dempsey. Comedy training skits, while he improves in all areas off camera, and finds a new character now that Owens is there. 

Anyone know the 4 girls' name in the background of the vending machine btw? I'm assuming their NXT signees, but don't recognize any of them.


----------



## The High King

liked the show and main event was solid.
Corbin is over rated, out of shape with his floppy gut, looks awful and is obviously useless on the mic, only a matter of time before the rest of people see this themselves.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

wowjames said:


> Your schtick is massively tedious and overbearing. You don't have to restate your minority opinion over and over. We get it.


Because restating a majority opinion makes it more valuable? This is a forum for discussion and dissenting opinions not a circle jerk over WF's favorite wrestlers.


----------



## The High King

well said, I am Irish and like Balor but he is over rated by the internet know alls


----------



## wowjames

The High King said:


> well said, I am Irish and like Balor but he is over rated by the internet know alls


Rush to post this after every episode and you will catch up with Chris JeriG.O.A.T.


----------



## Nine99

Sasha Banks please help us from Eva Marie. Please.


----------



## x78

I lasted 20 seconds of that video that THANOS posted before cringing and turning it off. You people really enjoy this?


----------



## x78

wowjames said:


> Rush to post this after every episode and you will catch up with Chris JeriG.O.A.T.


I'm not sure what you're expecting from this thread other than people discussing the content of the wrestling show.


----------



## THANOS

sewagerat said:


> Damn that guy Corbin faced was huge, hope they develop him, exactly what the main roster needs...and Jordan, what a physique.


I see you .

















.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.









"Just what the roster needs" my ass...


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT this week then...

The Vaudevillians beat R.C.A (******* Cliche Association) 

Becky Lynch is injured. Seriously stop getting injured ladies.

Baron Corbin squashes someone like its 2014

We see Regal doing a poor migraine impression. Number 1 contenders match for Tag belts should be good fun next week. 

Easily my favorite part of the Finn Balor documentary as we got more insight on the reasons behind the character name and look. Part of me hopes for a unique design for the Tokyo show.

Eva Marie can do a suplex! Someone hold the presses, revolution is in the air!

Evil Emma wins over "My name is CAR MEL LAAA!". I liked Emma's new remixed theme

Bull vs vending machine. Jesus this guy cracks me up :lol 

Regal shows he does not give a f**k about hygiene either! 

Decent match between Tye Dillinger and Tyler Breeze. Loud "10" chants makes me curious over what Tye has been doing in the off camera shows.

Sasha Banks makes an appearance. Great in itself, who's gonna be her partner Dana asks? I'm sure it won't be Charlotte

Finn Balor and Sunny Beach Radio 97.7 Vs Kevin Owens and Zoo animal was a main event to look forward to.

This was a good little match, finishing sequence was cool and a big non title pin on Owens by Balor setting up Tokyo nicely. Can't wait for that NXT title match between Owens and Balor, should be great.


----------



## Fandangohome

Is there a chance Balor loses on the weekend? Seems odd having him pin Owens clean before their title match. I was damn near certain that Balor would win, so Owens could move up to the main roster full time.

Also, this Emma/Dana vs Sasha/???? is odd, as they're all heels. Unless they're planning on turning Sasha face? Please don't turn Sasha face, she plays such a good bitch character.


----------



## wowjames

x78 said:


> I'm not sure what you're expecting from this thread other than people discussing the content of the wrestling show.


Content they are skipping and not watching....


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Is there a reason Tye Dillinger cant have NXT 5 level success? He's just as good and has been wrestling for the same amount of time and the crowds seem to be getting behind him without the Kliq 2.0 hype machine.

It bothers me that the Vaudevillains are the only tag team who's name is ever announced. How fucking hard is it to say "Mechanics" or "Blake Alexa Murphy Factor". After 2 years I still don't know what Enzo and Cass are called; I've heard Certified G's, Team Sawft and Realest guys in the Room.

The Bull Dempsey burial continues to be hilarious but if it doesn't lead to something bigger for him I'm going to be pissed and I don't even like him but that's not how you should treat development guys. 

Nice work by Emma and Carmella, I'm starting to like Emma again. This heel turn has been great for her. Princess Mella needs to stiffen up them strikes especially after a Thesz press.

Who the fuck is booking Baron Corbin and what is the endgame? I'm rooting for dude but he can't keep wrestling these boring ass squash matches.

Am I the only one who felt like Devin was going to agree to be Sasha's partner? Was there any other reason for her to be there?

Only caught the last 2 minutes of the main event but Owens moved from spot to spot very obviously and with no psychology and undersold the Gore, corner dropkick and Coupe de Grace. Maybe all his matches with Cena are rubbing off on him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Dana Brooke is the best thing to happen to Emma. She's so sexy now with her new "zero fucks given" attitude. 
@Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Do you think they're turning Sasha face by having her feud with Dana and Emma? I hope they don't take her edge away.*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *Dana Brooke is the best thing to happen to Emma. She's so sexy now with her new "zero fucks given" attitude.
> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> 
> Do you think they're turning Sasha face by having her feud with Dana and Emma? I hope they don't take her edge away.*


Heel/Face alignments aren't so strict in NXT, I think this is probably a tester for the main roster. If it doesn't resonate I expect her to go back to full boss mode. The boss gimmick is inherently heelish but Ziggler and Nikki seem to be making heel characters work as faces. I'm going to stay optimistic at least until her call up: if they debut her without any vignettes or promos then I'll know she's ruined.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Heel/Face alignments aren't so strict in NXT, I think this is probably a tester for the main roster. If it doesn't resonate I expect her to go back to full boss mode. The boss gimmick is inherently heelish but Ziggler and Nikki seem to be making heel characters work as faces. I'm going to stay optimistic at least until her call up: if they debut her without any vignettes or promos then I'll know she's ruined.


*I already don't like this. I'm seeing shades of meek Sasha from pre BFFs. However, I do recognize that NXT faces aren't AS boring as main roster faces. I just want Sasha to maintain everything that makes her great.*


----------



## BehindYou

Let Gable wrestle already....


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

The most important thing to take from the final piece on Balor is the connection he's made with the fans down in NXT and I'm not talking about the adult/smarky types. More the children that go to NXT, if he can translate that to the main roster with the kids, he's on to a winner.


----------



## BehindYou

BehindYou said:


> Let Gable wrestle already....


* Sports Entertain :vince$


----------



## ST1TCH

So I don't watch NXT weekly but just binge watch it the week of any special event.

Just learned that Rawley is back and I'm none too happy about it.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

ST1TCH said:


> So I don't watch NXT weekly but just binge watch it the week of any special event.
> 
> Just learned that Rawley is back and I'm none too happy about it.


If it helps Ryder has made him more tolerable


----------



## The True Believer

ST1TCH said:


> So I don't watch NXT weekly but just binge watch it the week of any special event.
> 
> Just learned that Rawley is back and I'm none too happy about it.


I didn't watch this week's episode but that's good news for me since I'm a Mojo fan.


----------



## JustJoel

I like the idea of turning Sasha - I've felt she's very small to be a "real" heel, and the crowd seems to be nearly 100% behind her anyway. When I see someone of her size and grit, I can't help but pull for her in matches, despite her heel mannerisms being good.

If there's a way to translate the swag she displays as a heel into a face role, I think she could be a much bigger star in the long run.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Enjoyed the main event & the Tyler Breeze match. The rest I could have skipped. NXT is still great, and the specials are usually unbelievable. But when I first started watching it I wanted to watch ALL the matches, now I don't really care about a good handful of them. 

I think once Owens goes to the main roster permanently (providing he does) things will have a bit of a shake-up from the big gap he's gonna leave.


----------



## Bearodactyl

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Enjoyed the main event & the Tyler Breeze match. The rest I could have skipped. NXT is still great, and the specials are usually unbelievable. But *when I first started watching it I wanted to watch ALL the matches, now I don't really care about a good handful of them*.
> 
> I think once Owens goes to the main roster permanently (providing he does) things will have a bit of a shake-up from the big gap he's gonna leave.


When I first started watching, I didn't care about a good handful of them. 
Then I liked it all.
Then I didn't care about a handful of them again.
Then I liked it all again.

See what I'm saying? :bearo


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not posted on this thread for about a month...shocking.

Anyway Owens has been awesome for the past few weeks, especially on commentary & his promos have been fantastic. When he messed up last week but managed to reel it back & own Itami was hilarious.

Been a lot of superstars making appearances who we haven't seen much of recently, good to see the Vaudevillians back in action, Scott Dawson getting some time as well. Mojo Rawley can do one though, annoying fucker.

Continuing to like Emma's heel side, working so much better in my opinion & she is finally winning matches. Nice to see Cassie & Jessie McKay getting match time as NXT slowly beds them in.

Looking forward to see what they have in store for Jason Jordan & Chad Gable, so much potential in both.

Past few weeks have been solid but nothing really spectacular going on; however it is still much better than Raw. While finally no doubt Owens & Balor will put on a spectacular match tomorrow morning, which will probably lead to potential MOTY status.


----------



## GTL

Good to see Dillinger getting better booking. His gimmick's getting some momentum now and he has all the skills in the ring to already. Not a great week this week but the Gable Jordan combo looks a good one and promising for the future


----------



## mrdiamond77

Another decent episode this week but I am already looking forward to Sasha returning. A bit worried her partner may be Eva Marie though. Enjoyed the Dillinger/Breeze match and hope Tye gets a push. Get well soon Becky.


----------



## Jammerlappen

Does anyone know the song at the end in Finns "Demon revealed" docu ?


----------



## Certified G

A little late, but here's a couple thoughts on the most recent show;

*Vaudevillains vs Scott Dawson/Dash Wilder*
- A little disappointed Dawson and Wilder lost. I think they're an interesting tag team who should be featured more. Vaudevillains are likely my least favorite act on NXT along with Mojo Rawley, I can't see these guys ever amounting to much on the main roster if they're even able to get that far. One thing I noticed again this week with Aiden English this week is how unfitting his finisher is. I don't know if it's just me but I don't think his finisher fits him and his gimmick _at all_.

- News of Becky Lynch being hurt sucks, especially since she was wrestling for the title but she'll be back soon enough.

*Baron Corbin vs Tucker Knight*
- NXT crowds sometimes fpalm .. I never saw anything special in Corbin but I'm still willing to give him a chance, so chanting he sucks before he's given a chance to show anything seems a little silly.

- Yet _another_ Finn Balor video package. The video packages were produced very well but this is complete overkill imo. I would have no problem giving him 3-5 minute video packages on 3 shows and maybe doing an extended 30 minute version as a network special but this was borderline ridiculous imo. Also, they should have aired these videos months earlier so people who didn't already know him would have a reason to care about him besides "he's an accomplished young wrestler who wrestled all over the world before coming to NXT". I know he has a big fan base here, and I do enjoy him but I think some of the time of these video packages should've gone to a match or a video package for someone like Baron Corbin or Tyler Breeze.

*Emma vs Carmella*
- Emma looking so good here. :banderas Emma is 100x better as a heel, and this pairing with Dana Brooke is doing both characters good. Emma looks way more comfortable in the ring as a heel and I think she's pulling it off really well. I'm glad she's not just jobbing in NXT which I kinda thought would happen, I wouldn't mind seeing her getting a shot at the womens title some day. The match itself was decent, I think Carmella is coming along nicely for someone with next to no experience (as far as I know).

- Bull Dempsey.. Ugh, I said months ago he wasn't going anywhere and should be repackaged or be fired and it looks like they went with the former. I can actually see him getting super over with this new gimmick in front of a crowd like the one NXT has, maybe it'll even get him fast tracked to the main roster for a disastrous run like Adam Rose.

- I've always thought Jason Jordan had something and I think this storyline he's doing with Chad Gable is a great way to get him (and Gable) featured on tv more. I didn't like Gable in the first segment they did a couple weeks back but he's growing on me and I'm looking forward to seeing where these two go. 

*Breeze vs Tye Dillinger*
Did not care. Breeze has just been floating in the midcard for months with no direction after he lost about all the big matches. I think it's time they come up with something or someone for Breeze to work with 'cause they're wasting his talent at the moment. And Tye Dillinger deserves a little better than jobbing to literally everyone.

- The promo between Emma/Dana and Sasha was meh. I love Emma but I'm not gonna pretend like this was a great promo. She needs to use her hands less and just stand there with confidence (basically like Dana did). I'm intrigued by what's going on here, but hopefully Sasha's tag partner won't be Charlotte (I read the spoilers but I can't remember). Charlotte needs to get out of NXT, there's nothing for her to do in NXT and every time she appears it just feels like a random Charlotte appearance which isn't good.

*Finn Balor/Samoa Joe vs Kevin Owens/Rhyno*
- Easily Joe's best outing yet but far from where it needs to be imo. I'm still excited about Joe being in NXT but he's losing steam with NXT fans really fast (source: my brother). Overall the match was solid, but nothing special. I didn't like how Owens got pinned just like that, in what was essentially a throw away tag match on a taped show. Whoever made the decision to let Owens get pinned right before 2 very big matches made the wrong decision. However the biggest mistake they made as of yet is not changing Joe's god awful theme song. After his debut it should've been clear to anyone with a pair of working ears that it's terrible and doesn't fit him. 

Overall I thought it was a solid, enjoyable show. I think NXT has lost a little bit of the excitement they used to have but I'm still more pumped for NXT every week than I am for Raw. There's really a bunch of characters I'm invested in and looking forward what they'll be doing every week which is a huge plus regarding NXT.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Bearodactyl said:


> When I first started watching, I didn't care about a good handful of them.
> Then I liked it all.
> Then I didn't care about a handful of them again.
> Then I liked it all again.
> 
> See what I'm saying? :bearo


Lol I watched every single NXT match since March 2013 until Itami's Wrestlemania special. Now I skip almost all the main events and pretty much anything NXT 5 related except Owen's promos.


----------



## x78

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Lol I watched every single NXT match since March 2013 until Itami's Wrestlemania special. Now I skip almost all the main events and pretty much anything NXT 5 related except Owen's promos.


I skip the entire show apart from Gable/Jordan and Bull Dempsey's burial segments. I win.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Emma so good. :lenny


----------



## Braylyt

If I were to skip the whole episode, does that make me the coolest?


----------



## Geeee

Emma's new theme is dope!


----------



## The True Believer

Screw Axel and Sandow, this is the REAL Mega Powers!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## x78

Let's replay Balor vs Owens in full, because clearly an episode of NXT that doesn't have at least 1/3 of the show taken up by the NXT 5 is too much to ask.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Thought Charlotte was going to ask Sasha for help with the invasion that looks like is never going to happen. If this last title shot isn't to write Charlotte off NXT permanently then it serves no purpose. 

Sasha's face turn came too soon. They touch her belt and challenge her to a match and the next week she comes out face? No adversity, no catalyst. 

Marcus Louis' gimmick is so cringe and dead in the water.

Why do they continue to deny Zo and Cass... is their call up date that far away?

Seriously, who has the network and watches NXT hadn't seen the Balor/Owens match already besides me? (I skipped it both times) What a waste of 40 minutes of tv time.


----------



## x78

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Marcus Louis' gimmick is so cringe and dead in the water.


Shit was weird but it's still not as awkward as Crowe calling himself a "little monster", or just Crowe in general TBH.


----------



## THANOS

Crowe was a bit better in-ring tonight, but still not all that impressive, and the audience seems to be quickly growing bored of his limited routine.


----------



## x78

THANOS said:


> Crowe was a bit better in-ring tonight, but still not all that impressive, and the audience seems to be quickly growing bored of his limited routine.


It's telling that he still didn't look believable even against a guy like Marcus Louis, who I don't think has won a match ever. They should cut their losses at this point and let Crowe go back to the indys, him being on NXT is a waste of everyone's time including his own.


----------



## Tamaur

Can't believe the feud between Sasha and Charlotte is over just like that and can't believe Sasha is already a face. That feud had so much potential, it could've been the greatest diva's feud ever.

Can't believe that Enzo and Cass lost when they are the greatest tag team on NXT

Can't believe to Solomon Crowe of all people. I want to know how you get a push because I'm not getting it, he never showed anything great...

Can't believe how many Finn Balor videos we got and the fact that he still bland


----------



## The True Believer

Yeah, the Bálor/Owens replay was really unnecessary. They should've showed us the backstage clip and a 2 min. video package for the match itself but nothing more.


----------



## Joshi Judas

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do they continue to deny Zo and Cass... is their call up date that far away?



Don't think they're gonna get a call up before next Mania at least. The main roster tag division was doing good until Kidd got injured and PTP took the belts off New Day. And Rowan got injured too so we don't have the Harper/Rowan tag team I'd have liked to see. And Lucha Dragons don't do much for me.

Isn't the next NXT live special from Brooklyn the day before Summerslam? Probably saving Enzo and Big Cass' title win for that New York crowd. Place will go bananas.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Looks pretty obvious that Charlotte's last match in NXT is next week. Then again, I said the same thing when she had her rematch months back. The creative team on the main roster keeps pushing her debut back. Looks like they hinted that Bayley is next in line for the title.


----------



## Bayley <3

I sure hope so!


----------



## Mvpscrewdriver305

Gable so happy that Jordan's giving him the d next week

Just goes to show persistence pays off


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Decent episode.

Charlotte vs Sasha next week for the title. :mark:

Balor vs Owens replay was cool. This was the third time I watched it.

Solomon Crowe? No fucks given.

I was rooting for Enzo and Cass, but I think creative has something big for them down the line.

I am ready. I am willing. I AM GABLE. :lmao


----------



## Genking48

Bálor/Owens replay was dumb, give a two minute replay or something, took up way too much time, then again, there wasn't really anything watchable on this episode besides the Gable/Jordan segment.


----------



## Jersey

I'm not Enzo & Big C didn't win because I think they will at the NXT in BK. Big C will be in his homestate. I can just imagine the pop they will receive.

Sasha vs Charlotte will tear it up again next week. 

Next week tag team action but I only care for Alexa Bliss. Is that wrong?


----------



## Chrome

Is it odd that I was more impressed with Marcus Louis than Solomon Crowe? Crowe just seems like the same dull guy he was before, but I like the way Marcus plays his character. It's got some potential imo.


----------



## Braylyt

Sasha vs Charlotte #312631 

:tucky I could watch that all day


I liked the selling in the Crowe/Louis match.
The way Crowe sold that liver/ribcage grab legit made me flinch for a second. Disgusting.
And Louis' already deranged look made that terrible finisher look like it hurt for once.

Vaudevillains finally getting that title shot again baby! I don't care for Enzo/Cass, VV vs B&M will be wildly entertaining.


----------



## Allur

Louis is fucking nailing this character. Jesus christ :woah




Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> Why do they continue to deny Zo and Cass... is their call up date that far away?


They are having a takeover in New York soon. If you count 1+1 it makes sense why Enzo and Cass aren't getting the title shot now.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

How will Zo and Cass become number one contenders by Takeover:BK? How many tapings are between now and then?

I'm halfway expecting a tag team triple threat, which I wouldn't mind as long as Blake or Murphy eats the pin.


----------



## Braylyt

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> How will Zo and Cass become number one contenders by Takeover:BK? How many tapings are between now and then?


TakeOver Brooklyn is August 22, so probably 6. It isn't that crazy to think they'll book this title match on a regular episode, I'd guess the ep after next week's title match and set up Enzo/Cass vs whoever is champ for the special.


----------



## 3MB4Life

Did they seriously show the entire Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens match on NXT? Jeez, this is why I'm glad I'm not watching NXT anymore.


----------



## Amazing End 96

Opener Banks is the GOAT in this era. everything she does is awesome. the miss piggy comment was perfect and true. Charlotte vs Sasha Again :mark:

Crowe sucks can't bring myself to care about him after they killed his character. the lad he beat was easily more interesting.

Main event sucked SAWFT need the belts soon imo. the vauldvillians are a waste of time the gimmick is awful tbf to English and Gotch they really do the best they can with it.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Sasha's back and she's still sassy! I'm so happy :drose! The BFF reunion made mark out as well. 









That dual submission finish was so clean :banderas. I'm looking forward to this carrying over to the main roster next month if the rumors are true. Poor Dana is going to be stuck for life with the Ms. Piggy name though :grande*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/618938105849081856


PaigeLover said:


> Next week tag team action but I only care for Alexa Bliss. Is that wrong?


*No. Alexa has been the best part of the tag team division since her heel turn. Blake and Murphy suck the life out of everything.*


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Pretty meh episode.

Opening segment was the best and pretty much only because it set up Sasha vs Charlotte for next week.


----------



## Oxidamus

The main event was probably the best part of the night for me. Not for match quality but just for the fluidity between the two teams. I don't think Enzo & Cass get enough credit on how good they work the typical WWE tag match, and I don't think either team get enough credit for how well they work together when they're, uhh, working... against eachother. You know what I mean.

"_Those two teams have great chemistry!_"

Updated my blog for the first time in a couple of weeks too because I watched on time. :lol



3MB4Life said:


> Did they seriously show the entire Finn Balor vs Kevin Owens match on NXT? Jeez, this is why I'm glad I'm not watching NXT anymore.


I thought you were okay with the way the top guys are given such stupid amounts of time. If that didn't change your mind, what did?


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> I thought you were okay with the way the top guys are given such stupid amounts of time. If that didn't change your mind, what did?


Reshowing a match that is on demand on the same service they show NXT, that's fucking stupid. The time Finn was getting before the event was fine, he was the #1 contender, him and the champ should get the most focus to build up their match. They probably went overboard with it but Finn needed more focus on him. Reshowing the match afterwards when people can go and watch with about five clicks of their mouse is ridiculous.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> Reshowing a match that is on demand on the same service they show NXT, that's fucking stupid. The time Finn was getting before the event was fine, he was the #1 contender, him and the champ should get the most focus to build up their match. They probably went overboard with it but Finn needed more focus on him. Reshowing the match afterwards when people can go and watch with about five clicks of their mouse is ridiculous.


The amount of time they should get should be relative to the length of the episode of NXT, not the episode of Raw. They were getting time comparable to Seth Rollins on Raw on a show 1/3 the length.

Regardless, yes, it was incredible stupid and immensely pointless to show that. It's a hindrance to the product. No reason whatsoever to do it at all.

But what made you stop watching NXT? If you weren't against Balor getting that much time on TV I can't see anything that would deterred you.


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> The amount of time they should get should be relative to the length of the episode of NXT, not the episode of Raw. They were getting time comparable to Seth Rollins on Raw on a show 1/3 the length.
> 
> Regardless, yes, it was incredible stupid and immensely pointless to show that. It's a hindrance to the product. No reason whatsoever to do it at all.
> 
> But what made you stop watching NXT? If you weren't against Balor getting that much time on TV I can't see anything that would deterred you.


Just started getting bored of it really. I'm just getting turned off by the booking of the weekly show and when I look at how these guys get treated on the main roster, I see one success story and it's depressing so I just stopped watching.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> Just started getting bored of it really. I'm just getting turned off by the booking of the weekly show and when I look at how these guys get treated on the main roster, I see one success story and it's depressing so I just stopped watching.


Most of them are doing well though... Wyatt, Big E, Woods, the Lucha Dragons, Neville. Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Rusev and Owens especially, and I'd say Bo is being utilised well as well. The shit talent in the Ascension would never get anywhere and Rose was sabotaged with the character change.


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> Most of them are doing well though... Wyatt, Big E, Woods, the Lucha Dragons, Neville. Ambrose, Reigns, Rollins, Rusev and Owens especially, and I'd say Bo is being utilised well as well. The shit talent in the Ascension would never get anywhere and Rose was sabotaged with the character change.


Wyatt is questionable at the moment, if he loses this feud with Reigns I can see him going to randomly attacking people for no reason again. Big E and Woods are good in the New Day but they have kind of stagnated now, especially after losing to the PTP. The Lucha Dragons aren't doing well, they are just kind of there. Same for Neville really. Dean looks he isn't doing much anymore as per usual. Rollins booking is shit, same with Rusev tbh. Reigns isn't an NXT grad, he had two matches in NXT. That's hardly anything. I haven't even seen Bo this year so I don't know what's going on with him. Owens is doing well but if he loses to Cena, I fear for him so the jury's still out. But even without all that, the weekly show is just stale and formulaic right now and it feels like a chore tuning in every week. I have shows like LU and ROH that I am excited to watch every week so I'll just stick to those.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> Wyatt is questionable at the moment, if he loses this feud with Reigns I can see him going to randomly attacking people for no reason again. Big E and Woods are good in the New Day but they have kind of stagnated now, especially after losing to the PTP. The Lucha Dragons aren't doing well, they are just kind of there. Same for Neville really. Dean looks he isn't doing much anymore as per usual. Rollins booking is shit, same with Rusev tbh. Reigns isn't an NXT grad, he had two matches in NXT. That's hardly anything. I haven't even seen Bo this year so I don't know what's going on with him. Owens is doing well but if he loses to Cena, I fear for him so the jury's still out. But even without all that, the weekly show is just stale and formulaic right now and it feels like a chore tuning in every week. I have shows like LU and ROH that I am excited to watch every week so I'll just stick to those.


There is a lot of ignoring their entire main roster run because of one bad situation or match in this post I hope you know. Wyatt is popular with most crowds regardless of what he does. Rollins isn't in a bad place just because his booking atm is lacking, he debuted a long time ago and as part of the Shield was one of the best things on the main roster consistently for over a year.

You can't discredit all that stuff just because of one mishap which is what so many do when they want to say NXT alumni are mistreated.

NXT is definitely formulaic though, I made mention of that in my BLOG POST I believe. :evil
In essence they are happy to stagnate in creativity in booking because they get by with a generally positive fanbase, and that complacency is a disappointment.


----------



## Waffelz

How boring and predictable it was going to be the stale as fuck Charlotte coming out. Pls go to the main roster.


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> There is a lot of ignoring their entire main roster run because of one bad situation or match in this post I hope you know. Wyatt is popular with most crowds regardless of what he does. Rollins isn't in a bad place just because his booking atm is lacking, he debuted a long time ago and as part of the Shield was one of the best things on the main roster consistently for over a year.
> 
> You can't discredit all that stuff just because of one mishap which is what so many do when they want to say NXT alumni are mistreated.
> 
> NXT is definitely formulaic though, I made mention of that in my BLOG POST I believe. :evil
> In essence they are happy to stagnate in creativity in booking because they get by with a generally positive fanbase, and that complacency is a disappointment.


It doesn't matter what both guys were doing a year ago. It's about now. WWE was good ten years ago but it doesn't mean it is now. Right now, Seth Rollins is booked like a pussy and it ruins his credibility as champ and makes his character shit to watch. Bray is in the middle of a make or break feud where if he loses, he is going to go back to being stagnant again and I doubt he is going over Reigns. Their booking right now is not good and that's what counts at this moment in time.


----------



## Old School Icons

NXT this week was sort of a missable show in some ways but my thoughts anyway 

Sasha Banks making Dana tap, glorious. The commentary team acting surprised Charlotte came out :lol I guess we're supposed to forget the Dana/Charlotte stuff they have done for weeks. 

Sasha Vs Charlotte next week is must see. 

Replay of Owens/Balor. Seen it so didn't watch it again. I hadn't seen Owen's after match reaction. That is a new wrestling forum angry reaction gif right there. 

Jason Jordon finally stopped playing hard to get with Gable. Lets hope they can be a good addition to a tag team division desperate for new competitive teams. 

I kinda liked the manic energy of Crowe's short promo. Less so the match between himself and the unmasked Kane 2003 tribute act. 

The Vaudevillains winning was a pleasant surprise. Would be surprised if they put the belts on them though

Overall, probably a lot more to look forward to next week than this fairly forgettable episode.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> It doesn't matter what both guys were doing a year ago. It's about now. WWE was good ten years ago but it doesn't mean it is now. Right now, Seth Rollins is booked like a pussy and it ruins his credibility as champ and makes his character shit to watch. Bray is in the middle of a make or break feud where if he loses, he is going to go back to being stagnant again and I doubt he is going over Reigns. Their booking right now is not good and that's what counts at this moment in time.


So Rollins having a stellar run for 90% of his stint on the main roster is irrelevant because _right now_ he has subpar booking and looks like a bit of a loser?

I can't agree with that at all. In that case you could say everyone in WWE is a failure because, when we consider all of the good they have done irrelevant, that only leaves the inevitable downsides in their careers.

Take away everything about Lesnar and just leave his Goldberg match at WM, and I guess he's a failure too.

Bray has always been stagnant btw. Almost every promo is the same. His booking has been bad for sure, but he has always been popular throughout, so his position is hardly that bad.


----------



## 3MB4Life

OXITRON said:


> So Rollins having a stellar run for 90% of his stint on the main roster is irrelevant because _right now_ he has subpar booking and looks like a bit of a loser?
> 
> I can't agree with that at all. In that case you could say everyone in WWE is a failure because, when we consider all of the good they have done irrelevant, that only leaves the inevitable downsides in their careers.
> 
> Take away everything about Lesnar and just leave his Goldberg match at WM, and I guess he's a failure too.
> 
> Bray has always been stagnant btw. Almost every promo is the same. His booking has been bad for sure, but he has always been popular throughout, so his position is hardly that bad.


Well considering the fact that Lesnar has good booking right now and is an entertaining part of the show, I don't have a problem with his booking. And I didn't say all the good that Rollins has done is irrelavent entirely but it is irrelavent in entertaining me right now which sucks because he has done great stuff before as Tyler Black and Rollins so him not getting the booking to be as good as he can be is irritating. Rollins isn't a failure because he can be salvaged but right now, he isn't entertaining. And I used to find Bray entertaining but the fact that he never wins any meaningful feuds makes all his promos meaningless. If he had something to actually be involved in, he might be more entertaining but WWE sucks at booking most of their roster so I can't really hold out gope on that front.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> Let's replay Balor vs Owens in full, because clearly an episode of NXT that doesn't have at least 1/3 of the show taken up by the NXT 5 is too much to ask.


I hope the entire show next week is entirely revolving around each and every one of the NXT 5.


----------



## Oxidamus

3MB4Life said:


> Well considering the fact that Lesnar has good booking right now and is an entertaining part of the show, I don't have a problem with his booking. And I didn't say all the good that Rollins has done is irrelavent entirely but it is irrelavent in entertaining me right now which sucks because he has done great stuff before as Tyler Black and Rollins so him not getting the booking to be as good as he can be is irritating. Rollins isn't a failure because he can be salvaged but right now, he isn't entertaining. And I used to find Bray entertaining but the fact that he never wins any meaningful feuds makes all his promos meaningless. If he had something to actually be involved in, he might be more entertaining but WWE sucks at booking most of their roster so I can't really hold out gope on that front.


I couldn't blame you if it doesn't entertain you. I skip everything outside of Rusev, Owens, New Day/PTP, and maybe anything that gets hyped up on Raw nowadays.

But just because it's not entertaining or just flat out sucks right now doesn't really equate to the guys being entirely misused on the main roster. Everyone has a slump, often due to unforseeable circumstances... you know, shit booking, it's not exclusive to the NXT alumni and it's not bad enough in 90% of them for it to be a real negative.



Ithil said:


> I hope the entire show next week is entirely revolving around each and every one of the NXT 5.


:lmao


----------



## x78

Ithil said:


> I hope the entire show next week is entirely revolving around each and every one of the NXT 5.


I had assumed that was your wish every week.


----------



## Sarcasm1

I think they replayed the match because I believe there are other platforms that offer NXT without the network.


----------



## Fandangohome

It makes sense to have the Vaudevillians win, they'll get squashed by Blake and Murphy soon, making BAMF look stronger ready for when Enzo and Cass defeat them at the next Takeover in front of a huge crowd. It's smart long term booking on NXT's part.


----------



## Certified G

Sarcasm1 said:


> I think they replayed the match because I believe there are other platforms that offer NXT without the network.


Wouldn't that be a reason _not_ to air the match in its entirety? Give the audience a video package on the match, pique their interest and try to get them to subscribe. I literally see zero reason why it was necessary to take up 20 minutes or whatever it was for just this match.

Anyway, some quick thoughts on this very lackluster show:

Sasha Banks/Charlotte vs Emma/Dana Brooke
- I liked the finish to the match (I'm glad Emma wasn't the one to tap out first for once ) and the match was worked well for what it was. I hope Charlotte gets called up soon so I don't have to see her on NXT anymore, she just bores me to no end plus I don't think she's very pleasant on the eyes. Next weeks Sasha/Charlotte match could be good but hopefully that's the end of Charlotte's NXT run.

- Jason Jordan/Chad Gable was fun again. Pretty excited to see how these two work as a team. The tag division needs some fresh new teams so I hope these guys can fill out the division.

- Airing the full Owens/Balor match was a damn stupid decision. I understand the title change needs to be recognized and shown in some form, but the whole match? A 5 minute (tops) video package would have sufficed..

Solomon Crowe vs Marcus Louis
- I can't see Louis going anywhere with his current gimmick. It wouldn't surprise me to see him do a few more jobs and then get released. Crowe looked a little better here I guess, but still far from where he needs to be. His work in the indies was excellent imo and I looked forward to seeing him in WWE but so far he's been a big letdown. Crowe needs to work out his character and up his game in the ring or else he'll no doubt be Chris Hero'd.

Enzo/Big Cass vs The Vaudevillains
- Hopefully The Vaudevillains' win is just a way to give Enzo and Cass some more time before challenging for the titles again. I have zero interest in seeing Simon Gotch and Aiden English as tag champs so Blake and Murphy should make quick work of them. The match itself was fine but I couldn't really get into it, maybe because I don't like the Vaudevillains or maybe because this was such a weak episode.

Overall this was just a really weak episode, one of the weakest I've seen in some time. NXT needs to step its game up, I still love NXT but shows like these just aren't cutting it.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Certified G said:


> Wouldn't that be a reason _not_ to air the match in its entirety? Give the audience a video package on the match, pique their interest and try to get them to subscribe. I literally see zero reason why it was necessary to take up 20 minutes or whatever it was for just this match.


I meant some countries don't have the network available but they get NXT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

For those complaining about the Balor/Owens replay, it wasn't even the full match.


----------



## Oxidamus

Leon Knuckles said:


> For those complaining about the Balor/Owens replay, it wasn't even the full match.


Okay.

Count the minutes it took up though.

Then count the minutes the pre-match promos and post-match promos took, and add them.

Then multiply that by 60.




That's the amount of seconds wasted by it.

More than 120 seconds is an objective waste of time.


----------



## Mr. I

x78 said:


> I had assumed that was your wish every week.


I believe it's you who is obsessed with them, not anyone else.


----------



## JBLoser

Yeah. I can't really find myself defending the usage of a replay for a match that's ... already on the Network on the broadcast. The tapings took place before it. They should have compensated by utilizing more of the roster.

Hopefully the next set of tapings next week does more to further progression. Disappointing results lately, I have to say.


----------



## x78

Dempsey before tonight's house show :lmao


----------



## TripleG

My thoughts on this week's show. 

- First of all, I loved Owens Vs. Balor, but isn't it kind of pointless to replay it when it is available on the Network? I mean isn't that kind of like a TV show doing a clip show in an age where we have DVR & high speed internet? However, it was nice to see the post match stuff with Finn getting praise from Cesaro, Neville, and Cena though. 

- Goddamn Sasha is fucking awesome. As long as they don't soften her up too much, she might work as a face. Charlotte and Sasha Vs. Dana and Emma was an OK tag match with a cool ending. Sasha Vs. Charlotte next week? I'm down with that! 

- Aw poor Bayley is hurt. Her and Becky hurt and off at the same time. That's a bummer. 

- Chad Gable and Jason Jordan agree to become a team. A new odd couple is born! 

- So Marcus never let his hair grow back, huh? And is Crowe trying to be the new Raven? Meh match, but hopefully the win will lead to them giving Crowe some kind of a direction. 

- Medical update from Sami next week. There's something to look forward too. 

- Vaudevillains Vs. Enzo & Cass = Solid tag match and VAUDEVILLAINS ARE THE NUMBER ONE CONTENDERS!!! Um...YAY!!! I'm down for that. VVs for TTs! Make is so! 

This week's show was mostly just the Balor/Owens match...which I already saw and could revisit at any point as long as I had the Network. Yeeeah, that's a bit strange, but we got some advancements and cool stuff throughout the show regardless.


----------



## Trifektah

Holy shit Solomon Crowe is just straight garbage. Ugly ass orange Oompa Loompa running around in a singlet looking like he's got shit in his diaper. His entire moveset is pathetic and his submission finish is laughably bad. Like holy shit. It is pretty much the worst move I've ever seen. In comparison it makes the Springboard Stunner look like the Canadian Destroyer.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Trifektah said:


> Holy shit Solomon Crowe is just straight garbage. *Ugly ass orange Oompa Loompa running around in a singlet looking like he's got shit in his diaper. * His entire moveset is pathetic and his submission finish is laughably bad. Like holy shit. It is pretty much the worst move I've ever seen. In comparison it makes the Springboard Stunner look like the Canadian Destroyer.


:lmao Poor Sami :lmao


----------



## HEELLoveMachine

Trifektah said:


> Holy shit Solomon Crowe is just straight garbage. Ugly ass orange Oompa Loompa running around in a singlet looking like he's got shit in his diaper. His entire moveset is pathetic and his submission finish is laughably bad. Like holy shit. It is pretty much the worst move I've ever seen. In comparison it makes the Springboard Stunner look like the Canadian Destroyer.












Crowe only shines in deathmatches, thats his deal.


----------



## mrdiamond77

As much as i enjoyed the Balor vs Owens match i dont think we needed another replay of the match which is already on the network. I would have much preferred to see another match added on the NXT card. Looking forward to Sasha/Charlotte and am pleased Vaudevillans are the number 1 contenders.


----------



## Old School Icons

http://streamable.com/06tr

:lol


----------



## Bearodactyl

Old School Icons said:


> http://streamable.com/06tr
> 
> :lol


Can't really make out the two or so people to the left of KO :hmm

Loved his commentary though :grin2:


----------



## Fandangohome

Old School Icons said:


> http://streamable.com/06tr
> 
> :lol


:lmao

KO keeping kayfabe alive, even at Panels.


----------



## pappeo

Hi!!! I'm Italian and I don't speak English very well.
I write in this forum because I've a question about NXT Takeover Brooklyn.
Do you know if the event begin at 7:30 pm or that is the hour of the beginning of the pre-show? Because i'll arrive with aeroplane at JFK at 7 pm and I don't know if I will be able to be at Barclays stadium in time...
Thanks for the answers!!!


----------



## JBLoser

Gable's got the juice, man.


----------



## Necramonium

About time we got some character development for Corbin


----------



## JBLoser

:lmao at Eva saying her "in-ring debut"


----------



## Empress

JBLoser said:


> :lmao at Eva saying her "in-ring debut"


Everything about that segment was a mess fpalm

I think Eva is cool and am willing to give her a chance but that NXT crowd is going to eat her up alive. They've made up their minds to not like her and they're still pushing her as a face.

Also, why is the WWE putting her out there in front of such a smark crowd? She's not going to get over at NXT.


----------



## JBLoser

Crazy Eyes said:


> Everything about that segment was a mess fpalm
> 
> I think Eva is cool and am willing to give her a chance but that NXT crowd is going to eat her up alive. They've made up their minds to not like her and they're still pushing her as a face.
> 
> Also, why is the WWE putting her out there in front of such a smark crowd? She's not going to get over at NXT.


Beats the heck out of me. She'd be screwed anywhere she goes I'd like to think but my goodness.

In other news, related to this, I love Bayley so much.


----------



## Necramonium

Rofl, Bayley taking no prisoners. but unless Eva gives a +10 performance, that crowd will chew her up and spit her out, im pretty sure they let Cassie Mclntosh job to her.


----------



## JBLoser

Yup, this ending makes a zillion times more sense now.


----------



## wkc_23

What a match Sasha and Charlotte had tonight. Amazing chemistry between the both of them.


----------



## skypod

Good match. Didn't quite feel as memorable as a live special but that was more atmosphere and not match performance.

I missed the annoyance that we got out of Becky losing last time. I'd like to see Charlotte disappointed and frustrated after the match. They're bonding these women too close together. This was a bit "we know we're both getting called up so this was a send off match" but they could have had that hug off camera.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

skypod said:


> Good match. Didn't quite feel as memorable as a live special but that was more atmosphere and not match performance.
> 
> I missed the annoyance that we got out of Becky losing last time. I'd like to see Charlotte disappointed and frustrated after the match. They're bonding these women too close together. This was a bit "we know we're both getting called up so this was a send off match" but they could have had that hug off camera.


Yea that hug was kayfabe breaking as hell. It was practically another "Curtain Call"


----------



## Dalexian

To say that Eva isn't over is silly. She gets NUCLEAR heat. She's playing an ironic face in case anyone didn't catch that. If she can feed off of that and turn it into legitimate heel heat, we're going to see the next Vickie Guerrero.


----------



## HHHGame78

If you really want to crowd to hate her even more, make her beat Blue Pants. :lol


----------



## Sarcasm1

I know its because of Japan but its still pretty cool for the ladies to main event the 4 episode tapings. Good match also which is never a doubt between these two.

As for the rest of the episode, Gable/Jordan has potential as a team. They got some comedy in them with Gable as the guy with jokes while Jordan plays the straight man. Also pretty good in the ring especially their finisher.

I don't really have much to say about Blake and Murphy. Alexa's cheer leading sparkle splash was pretty cool though.

Corbin finally had some character development. Dude is going after the indie darlings. x78 loves that.

Going to be a big night for Eva tomorrow at the tapings. For her sake, I hope she delivers.

Not much to say about Joe's match. It wasn't bad, I just didn't care about it.

Also Sami said he coming back for the NXT title. I kind of doubt that unless they didn't bother pushing other guys to the main event scene.


----------



## ironcladd1

Good show. I liked the two tag matches. Alexa is getting more comfortable in her heel role. Corbin's video package was probably the best thing he's done. So far, I'm not digging Joe. Good match between Sasha/Charlotte like usual. Didn't really like the hug at the end, but we'll see where it goes.

They're finally gonna do the re-debut of Eva. I hope it's worth it.


----------



## Mr. I

Gable has something, he's very promising.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Man watching Joe no sell is like watching Brock in slow motion and I find Brock boring at regular speed.


----------



## Mox Girl

Am I the only person who gets directed to a Total Divas episode instead of NXT when I click it in the In Ring section???

Guess I'll have to wait 20 minutes till it starts on the live stream and watch it that way :/

EDIT: It's working now xD


----------



## Tempest

Keep in mind they taped these episodes around the time Dusty passed away. That may have had a hand in all of the emotion Charlotte and Sasha showed at the end of the match.


----------



## PimentoSlice

I would've liked to see more from Chad Gable and Jason Jordan, but It's pretty clear these two will get over huge in a very short amount of time. Gable's technical prowess in the ring could make Dean Malenko blush and Jason Jordan also has a amateur wrestling background, so I'm sure he's very proficient in his own right. Very exciting team to watch out for.

Great main event and both women proved again they can have classic matches whenever they face each other. I thought the end with them hugging was a nice send off for both girls and a nice showing of mutual respect. They achieved everything that could be done in NXT for the women's division and it's time to start a new challenge.

I thought Eva Marie cut a pretty coherent promo and really didn't let the crowd get to her this time around. More importantly than that though are the taping's Tomorrow, we will finally find out if Eva Marie's training has paid off. I'm sure with Becky and Charlotte having diminishing roles in NXT, that we will see a few debuts for other women as well, so the taping's should be really good.


----------



## Empress

Sasha and Charlotte put on a great match. I liked Charlotte's powerbomb and spear.


----------



## LaMelo

Showing the NXT Title match from Japan again last week just seemed like overkill.


----------



## THANOS

Great show tonight from top to bottom! 

*1.* I loved the Corbin vignette which actually highlighted his background and new motivations (x78, JeriGOAT, and Oxi, you guys got your wish), let's just hope he improves I the ring so the fans boo him for his heel kayfabe work instead of his actual ability.

*2.* Joe continues to improve and looks much leaner than last time we saw him, and quicker in the ring as well. I hope in the next set of tapings he looks even better.

*3.* Chad Gable is amazing, and the Zach Sabre Jr wrestling style really works for him, and I love that toss-up Regal-Plex finisher.

*4.* Nothing too unique about the BAM match, except for that awesome launch Sparkle Splash they did which looked awe-inspiring.

*5.* Eve Marie had a very Bo Dallas NXT style promo, but she delivered it much better than any of her previous promos. I really do hope Brian Kendrick and Sara Del Ray molded her into an amazing worker, because I do want to like her.

*6.* Charlotte/Sasha was great, but that was expected, looking forward to seeing it again in front of a bigger spotlight on the main roster! :banderas


----------



## Morrison17

meh show. bunch of squashes, no Enzo, no Balor. atleast they gave a spotlight to women (yet, no Emma)

Poor reaction on Joe and awful reaaction on Eva, typical BS crowd

Eva is one of the greatest wwe projects in recent history, period. 

Alexa landing wth her pussy on jobbers face = spot of the night. Would pay a lot to replace him.


Charlotte should never lose. She's too good, she still can be the Brock Lesnar of womens division.

Wondering who is the next champ. Emma, Bailey? Cause thats pretty much it. I doubt they will give belt to KC and hope they wont give it to Dana Brooke or Carmella. Alexa is also a decent option. Eva would be wild choice.


----------



## jacobrgroman

great heel vignette from corbin. hopefully this is a step towards him getting pushed higher and being able to do more in the ring. wonder who he's going to feud with next? I know they'd have to turn him face (him, as in tyler), but I'd like to see him go with tyler breeze.

I sure hope they make eva the kind of heel that thinks everyone is out there cheering for them, because otherwise...why on earth would she be face?

good to finally see gable with jordan. new tag team in the mix and two potential future singles stars.

kind of funny how dawkins/fulton have pretty much the same ring gear as gable. guess they haven't changed their outfits since the dissolving of S.N.

BAMF as tag champs feeling kind of stale. I like them as heels, but I don't know, something needs to change. team SAWFT need a run soon before their inevitable call up (likely in the first quarter of next year I'd guess.)

I could watch charlotte vs. sasha once a week.


----------



## jacobrgroman

oh, and I loved the "like a boss" new day chant.


----------



## Genking48

Getting real tired of watching Joe face shit talent.

Jordan and Gable, man, perfect time to throw them in as regulars, imagine if they had debuted when the roster was in full gear mode with The Lucha Dragons, The Ascension, Hideo, Neville, Zayn, Kidd and Breeze being there on a weekly basis, they'd probably have been lost in the shuffle at that time.

Now it's amazing watching these two, they got small segments to get people ready for their tag team debut, and now they are pretty much guaranteed to be regulars, good stuff.


----------



## Shamans

Guys, I have a question: Does Charlotte use hair extension?


----------



## NastyYaffa

First time watching NXT since the last Takeover, and I enjoyed the episode. Sasha vs. Charlotte was a good main event & definitely worth watching. (Y)


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Much, much better episode that last week. Corbin has some form of character now (I think @x78 might have written the Vignette though ), whatever Gable/Jordan's finisher is, I like it. The assisted Sparkle Splash was class, another decent Promo by Sami and the Women's Title Match was fantastic, as expected, the Powerbomb and Spear to Sasha looked amazing.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*I like the new Gable and Jordan team. This is the kind of shot in the arm the tag team division needs with such boring champions. Once again, Alexa Bliss was the best part of their segment by commanding them like a dominatrix. That was hot. I loved the assisted Sparkle Splash too. Sasha Banks and Charlotte were great as usual. There's not much that needs to be said that hasn't been already about their matches. It's also good to see that they're trying to give Corbin a character. Joe lost a lot of steam. I don't care about him AT ALL anymore. They should give Eva Marie a Bo Dallas type gimmick where she treats pure hatred as adoration. She's good at being a sarcastic bitch.*


----------



## Old School Icons

So this week's episode...

I'm sold on Gable and Jordan already, the tag division finally has a new team worth shouting about.

Sunny Beach Radio 96.5 fm defeated a new development guy. His selling of the submission made me laugh because it was like it was not painful, just an annoying chore. 

Didn't mind the Corbin bit. However he now has to start going after these "heroes" not the job squads he has been demolishing. Did he really get a tatoo just to say it in a promo though? :lol that is dedicated.

Eva Marie finally understood that there is zero chance of her getting a positive reaction at the moment so why not go the other way with it? That's a small sign she is starting to get it. Her "re debut" will tell us if her improvements in ring wise have been well edited footage or legitimate.

Alexa Bliss seemingly controlling the tag team champions was nice. She is the only thing interesting about that trio.

The only thing missing from Sami Zayn's promo was Kevin Owens coming out and just saying "Awwwwwwwwww" but I liked it anyway. Speedy recovery I hope, we haven't yet seen a true Owens/Zayn match that they are capable of putting on.

Sasha Vs Charlotte. Well I was never not going to enjoy this match. Another good match between two people who have fantastic in ring chemistry. NXT will miss them massively when they go soon so I hope some of the new recruits will prove to be worthy replacements in time. You only need to look at Sasha especially to see that it is possible.


----------



## Fandangohome

Much better show this week. 

- I like the team of Jordan and Gable, they play off each other well, and their finisher was pretty cool. 
- Joe's looking better now, not as pudgy as he was a few weeks back.
- I really liked the launched Sparkle Splash, and B&M get more heelish every week, the pop Enzo and Cass will get when they beat them for the belts will be insane
- Women's match was excellent, as expected given the quality of the competitors.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages




----------



## blackholeson

Can someone please find the Corbin footage and post it in this thread?


----------



## A-C-P

Starting to get laughable at how right NXT gets things and how the WWE Main Roster doesn't at this point.

Corbin getting the character Reigns should have changed into on the Main Roster just another example :lol


----------



## Fandangohome

A-C-P said:


> Starting to get laughable at how right NXT gets things and how the WWE Main Roster doesn't at this point.
> 
> Corbin getting the character Reigns should have changed into on the Main Roster just another example :lol


It's all well and good giving him this character, but he's still got to make it work.


----------



## Necramonium

Shamans said:


> Guys, I have a question: Does Charlotte use hair extension?


Wasn't it a bit obvious during the match when it got pulled out. XD


----------



## Alright_Mate

Not much to say about this week's episode apart from Sasha Banks, Charlotte & Chad Gable are freakin' awesome.


----------



## TripleG

Great match between Charlotte and Sasha! Loved it!

Also, Chad Gable is great, Joe is looking slow, great to hear from Sami (though sad he'll be gone til next year), and hey, character development for Corbin. Lets see where that goes.


----------



## Shamans

Necramonium said:


> Wasn't it a bit obvious during the match when it got pulled out. XD


I was really sleepy. Dozed off and next thing I see there's hair in the ring!


----------



## LaMelo

I almost through with the episode last week. Its good to see Jordan has come to his senses.


----------



## Oxidamus

Tempest said:


> Keep in mind they taped these episodes around the time Dusty passed away. That may have had a hand in all of the emotion Charlotte and Sasha showed at the end of the match.


That could explain it, even if it was taped some weeks or so afterwards, but did they need to televise it? Especially with them being on opposing teams on Raw?



THANOS said:


> Great show tonight from top to bottom!
> 
> *1.* I loved the Corbin vignette which actually highlighted his background and new motivations (x78, JeriGOAT, and Oxi, you guys got your wish), let's just hope he improves I the ring so the fans boo him for his heel kayfabe work instead of his actual ability.


Personally I never wanted it to be a play on what he did before WWE because it's hardly any different from the indie guys. When I mentioned it, it was because I fully expected people to be apathetic to the concept because they don't like the guy, but would still be completely for the Balor one.

They did it well though, I guess. Maybe NXT will have an actual heel!



Legit BOSS said:


> *I like the new Gable and Jordan team. This is the kind of shot in the arm the tag team division needs with such boring champions.*


Why do you always have to trash them? The tag division has never had any kind of attention, BAM are doing exactly what the Ascension did, the difference is that Ascension had more time because there wasn't an influx of big names who hogged the time on TV, and Ascension still couldn't do anything decent because they sucked. You already know the problem lies in the lack of booking and care though.



> *Once again, Alexa Bliss was the best part of their segment by commanding them like a dominatrix. That was hot.*


:deandre


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@OXITRON

*Booking has nothing to do with Blake and Murphy being charisma void. Gable and Jordan after 2 weeks of squashes are already more interesting.*


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was great. Better than expected. The 2 tag team matches were alright but the finishes were mark-worthy :mark: Alexa Bliss sparkle splash had her ribs connecting with dude's chin. Ouch. 










Gable and Jordan had a sick double team finisher. 

Joe squashed some jobber. Zayn made a brief appearance. Corbin is headed for champion gold.

The main event was great. ****1/4 for Sasha and Charlotte. I didn't know Charlotte wore extensions. That's hilarious lol. The finish was great, with both girls getting emotional for Charlotte's last match in NXT.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Bayley, Balor, Amore, IDK, Carmella


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

The Charlotte/Sasha match was great, I could watch those wrestle every week and never get tired of it. I would also like to point out that Chad Gable is awesome.


----------



## Erik.

Chad Gable :mark:

The hype is here.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Enjoyed the Sasha/Charlotte match, Jordan and Gable were great. Good to see some character development with Baron Corbin and loved Alexa Bliss's sprinkle splash post match, her heel turn is becoming better than I expected. Oh, and get well soon Sami Zayn.


----------



## Oxidamus

Legit BOSS said:


> @OXITRON
> 
> *Booking has nothing to do with Blake and Murphy being charisma void. Gable and Jordan after 2 weeks of squashes are already more interesting.*


You only say that because they had backstage segments to hype the team. IE, they had promos. Gable's a fucking natural without a doubt though.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe

Necramonium said:


> Wasn't it a bit obvious during the match when it got pulled out. XD


The funny thing is while the match was going on I remembered seeing this pic of Charlotte and wondered when she decided to let her hair grow longer. 









Then I saw it come out a few minutes later and was like... well damn.


----------



## x78

> - Tye Dillinger yelled at a young girl and told her to shut up during tonight's NXT live event in Venice, apparently scaring her pretty bad. Dillinger's opponent Bull Dempsey gave the girl a hug. She was later announced as "Fan of the Night" and given a good amount of merchandise.


Dillinger :lmao


----------



## Geeee

I was skeptical of Alexa Bliss's heel turn but she's carrying Blake and Murphy right now.


----------



## mattheel

Good move on the heel turn for Corbin. The crowd was definitely turning on him. Its good to capitalize with some of that over the top cockiness. He's still a terrible talker though.


----------



## Oxidamus

x78 said:


> Dillinger :lmao


I wonder if he gets in shit for that or if he gets applauded for it. :hmm:



Geeee said:


> I was skeptical of Alexa Bliss's heel turn but she's carrying Blake and Murphy right now.


I think there's a fine line between "carrying" them and "being booked as more important than" them. It's clear, at least to me, that she's more important than they are, especially with the finish on this recent episode, with her getting the last laugh per-se, and the most impressive part of the entire segment being dedicated to her.

Which I covered in my blog, and you can see more thoughts on by clicking the link in my signature.


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

:eva2
:bayley

*Two things that already got me amped and ready for NXT*


----------



## LaMelo

I usually get tired of Graves and Saxton arguing back and forth but the bit about the food had me laughing. :lol


----------



## Londrick

19 more minutes until the Red Storm hits us.


----------



## Phaedra

Just watched Eva's first match ... she's green with a capital G. I think it'll be practise in quickening the pace, selling is still a problem for her, and it was messy at parts. But hey i'm not shitting on her, Dana Brooke's first match was way fucking worse and she's putting in some really good shows now.

Oh also, she needs a new theme, something a bit more like Baron Corbin's, that sort of thing. It's too babyface-ish as it is rn imo.


----------



## PraXitude

I forgot how hot Eva is. Good Lord!


----------



## Braylyt

So Eva learned how to do 2 moves :clap


She's still horrible in the ring


----------



## Blade Runner

"Let's go Eva/Eva sucks!" this NXT crowd :lmao


----------



## Londrick

Great match for Eva, was definitely worth the wait.



DAMN SKIPPY said:


> "Let's go Eva/Eva sucks!" this NXT crowd :lmao


Surprised at the positive reception she was getting from the NXT crowds since they're mostly smarks.


----------



## JBLoser

Eva: Still sloppy, still not selling well, still green. But, hey. She's in developmental. As long as they don't rush her up through the ranks...

It wasn't the worst. I was moderately impressed.


----------



## Prayer Police

dat Saiyan outfit


----------



## PraXitude

What the hell was that Corbin match, 2 seconds into a Sister Abigail? :ha


----------



## Jersey

squash match 101


----------



## mattheel

Well...Eva is definitely better than she used to be. But tbh...that wasn't a high bar to hurdle.

She still has a bunch of work to do. Needs to get better at selling. Running the ropes still looked a bit awkward at times. 

Still I've seen worse wrestling. Take Baron Corbin for instance. I'm not sure you can say that Baron Corbin is a better wrestler than Eva...


----------



## Blade Runner

Evalution said:


> Great match for Eva, was definitely worth the wait.
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised at the positive reception she was getting from the NXT crowds since they're mostly smarks.


yeah even more surprising because they were booing the f^ck out of her right before she debuted


----------



## JBLoser

:lmao at that stupid squash match with Corbin.

OK, I dig Samoa Joe's music.


----------



## wkc_23

Hopefully I'll see my boy Chad Gable tonight.


----------



## wkc_23

I dig joes new theme.


----------



## JBLoser

:bayley


----------



## wkc_23

It's good to see Bayley back in action.


----------



## squeelbitch

i'm out, 30 mins in and i'm bored outta my brain, this is bland as fuck, i sure as hell ain't staying tuned for the 1000th played out contract signing


----------



## Necramonium

i can just hear the Eva Marie trolls here furiously masturbating to her first match. xD


----------



## ironcladd1

Meh, Eva was okay. Best match she's ever had. Still needs plenty of polishing though. We'll see where it goes.


----------



## JBLoser

Oh man. Emma's psychology in this match is >>>>


----------



## JBLoser

#HUGPLEXCITY 

So it was written, so it shall be. :bayley


----------



## mattheel

I really like Dana's heel work.


----------



## Jersey

Alexa should ditch the jobbers


----------



## jcmmnx

Eva Marie has no business in a wrestling ring.


----------



## JBLoser

Alexa :sodone


----------



## HHHGame78

Phaedra said:


> Just watched Eva's first match ... she's green with a capital G. I think it'll be practise in quickening the pace, selling is still a problem for her, and it was messy at parts. But hey i'm not shitting on her, Dana Brooke's first match was way fucking worse and she's putting in some really good shows now.
> 
> Oh also, she needs a new theme, something a bit more like Baron Corbin's, that sort of thing. It's too babyface-ish as it is rn imo.


She had this theme but they changed it for some reason.


----------



## THANOS

I haven't watched yet but how is Joe's new theme? Is it Owens/Balor/Breeze/Banks great, Corbin/Becky/Sami good, or average like Ambrose's theme?


----------



## JBLoser

THANOS said:


> I haven't watched yet but how is Joe's new theme? Is it Owens/Balor/Breeze/Banks great, Corbin/Becky/Sami good, or average like Ambrose's theme?


I think it's a little better than average but not quite on Corbin/Becky/Sami's level.

Loved tonight's episode from start to finish. Baron squash aside, there was a lot of movement in a lot of places. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## Mr. I

Eva is still straight garbage, moving around like she's never seen a wrestling ring before.


----------



## THANOS

JBLoser said:


> I think it's a little better than average but not quite on Corbin/Becky/Sami's level.
> 
> Loved tonight's episode from start to finish. Baron squash aside, there was a lot of movement in a lot of places. Looking forward to next week.


Thanks . I think, as long as it better than the groovy trash he had before which was Cesaro/Rollins theme bad, than i'll be happy. Did it it sound Samoan or more like Itami/Corbin/Owens' generic metal tracks?


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Was interested in seeing how Eva did, and she actually did quite well (for her). She's still obviously one of the weakest divas on the roster in the ring (if not the weakest), but with however long she's been training for, she's made a huge improvement from the last time she was wrestling... although last time she wrestled she still couldn't bump properly or execute anything except I think she did a DDT once? But improvement is improvement, and if she continues improving at the rate she has and doesn't plateau at a certain point, she should definitely be really good in a couple years time.


----------



## Mr. I

Evalution said:


> Great match for Eva, was definitely worth the wait.


Why do I get the feeling you already were going to say this before you saw the match?


----------



## Arcade

THANOS said:


> Thanks . I think, as long as it better than the groovy trash he had before which was Cesaro/Rollins theme bad, than i'll be happy. Did it it sound Samoan or more like Itami/Corbin/Owens' generic metal tracks?


His theme sounds like an underground rap beat from the early 2000s. Probably not the best theme right now, but it's a lot better than his previous theme, and fits him more.


----------



## THANOS

Arcade said:


> His theme sounds like an underground rap beat from the early 2000s. Probably not the best theme right now, but it's a lot better than his previous theme, and fits him more.


Thanks, that's not bad, so is it probably similar to his ROH Mama said knock you out theme then?


----------



## Arcade

THANOS said:


> Thanks, that's not bad, so is it probably similar to his ROH Mama said knock you out theme then?


Not really. It sounds more like this song.


----------



## PimentoSlice

-Nice effort by Eva Marie and I could see her improvement in the ring, nonetheless she still the worst Diva on the roster. I think her biggest issue is her passion or lack their of.... What I mean by that is she looks like she's going through the motions and has no idea how to emote or connect with the crowd with the moves she's executing. It really looked like Eva or someone else mapped the match out point by point and it only got good when Cassie got her offense in because it felt more spontaneous. Again, it was a nice effort and Eva can only improve the more time she puts into it... I hope.

- Emma vs. Bayley was boring. I feel like I've seen these two fight so many times and I've never enjoyed a match between them. I like both women as wrestlers, but they just don't have chemistry I guess. And then we had Bayley on the mic... You would think someone as beloved by the crowd as Bayley is, could connect better with them but it just came off awkward.

- I can't stand Baron Corbin's squash matches every week, but I do like that he's finally embracing that the crowd hates him and his reaction to them is just perfect. His character works better as a heel and I would just like to see him have longer matches. 

-Different opponent, but the same Samoa Joe every week. I guess Samoa Joe is just saving his better stuff for the specials, so it's understandable but I'm getting a bit bored because I just haven't seen anything new from him in NXT. And his music Tonight was 100x better.

-Owens did a good job getting heat from the full sail crowd and Finn did alright on the mic.. I guess.


----------



## Callisto

Great showing from Eva, as expected. Really the only issue I have is with her new theme. Her original theme was fine as it is, there was no reason to give her a different one.


----------



## Londrick

Yeah the new theme is rather generic while the old one fit her perfectly.


----------



## Sarcasm1

The standard is really low for Eva if that was considered a good showing. I was more impressed with her backstage promo than the match. Felt like I was watching in slow-mo. I was more impressed with Cassie and her kicks.


----------



## Londrick

WWE legend and Hall of Famer Mick giving Eva props


----------



## TripleG

Thoughts on this week's show: 

- Nice to finally see Balor on the show with the gold! Freaking sweet! Finn actually did better than normal on the mic too. It set the stage nicely for the their next match. 

- Jessica Rabbit.....I mean Eva Marie makes her re-debut. She is...uh...better. That's not saying much. The match was OK, but I walked away from it more impressed with Cassie than Eva, which was not the intention. 

- Tyler Breeze in Regal's office...lol. What a way to wait for your boss to enter a room. As for his match at Takeover....Liger perhaps? I'd be down for that. 

- Jeez. I know Corbin's matches are quick, but I don't think his theme song stopped playing before getting that one, lol. 

- Oh hey! They changed Samoa Joe's shitty theme song! It was desperately needed. We go from a shitty hip hop beat to...uh...something not much better unfortunately. This new one sounds like the Fat Guy Tuba gag from Family Guy mixed with synchronized farts. But like I said...its better. Anyways, basic squash was fine. Hope Joe Vs. Rhyno in 2 weeks is good. 

- Emma Vs. Bayley = I feel like I've seen this match a dozen times, but it is nice to see Bayley back from injury. She got the win and it looks like she's being set up to be top gal in the division. With Charlotte, Sasha, & Becky moving on up, she's gotta fill the void. 

- Speaking of that, we've got Charlotte lined up to face Dana and Bayley. Looks like she's just going to put everybody over on her way out. At least that's my guess. 

- Time for my markout time as the Vaudevillains were in action! Anyways, nice solid win for my guys! And jeez, they are doing the tag title match next week? Looking forward to that, but with so little build, I doubt we're getting a rematch. 

- The contract signing between Owens & Balor was fine and just an excuse for Owens to act like a dick. Owens shoving down Regal looked nasty, and I hope they do something with it storyline wise. 

Solid show this week. They built up Takeover's main event greatly, and they set up some matches over the next few weeks (Tag Titles, Joe/Rhyno, and a couple Charlotte matches) that should be interesting. We have some good stuff to look forward too.


----------



## Bayley <3

Credit for training and trying to make it work. At current Eva probably shouldn't be working TVs.


:mark: Bayley


----------



## x78

Mike Rallis looked great for his level of experience. Kid is clearly a natural. Also Murphy legit made me laugh. That's about all to take from this week's show.


----------



## Donnie

Random thoughts 

Bayley's back bitches. She looked awesome and clearly hasn't lost a step. Emma also still rules.

Vaudevillains fucking rule. really tight 3 minute showcase also seems like a possible face turn in their future.

Eve Marie is slowly but surely improving give her 8-12 months and she will be killing it.

Joe has lost weight and seems to be motivated lets hope he keeps it up.

Owens/Finn segment was good stuff. also I REALLY hope this leads to a one night Regal return to fight Owens


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

Eva did pretty well out there. Nothing too spectacular understandably enough but this is a good start for her. Hopefully she'll be able to develop even further.

I love that she adopted Kendrick's finisher as well.


----------



## jacobrgroman

glad to see bayley back and healthy again. looking forward to her own road to redemption. match with emma was good.

getting kind of tired of these corbin seconds long squashes.

eva looked better. still needs a lot of improvement though.

joe has looked better in the last few episodes.


----------



## Morrison17

So Cena is the most over person on NXT right after Eva and Brooklyn.

I actually expected more from Eva in-ring wise. She's still did ok, but some moves were sloppy. 
On the other hand she received easily the reaction of the night and was super sexy. 

WWE is wasting Joe. Hope he's atleast receving a good money. Cause Joe is talanted and I tink could go to Japan just like AJ.

Emma's so good. She deserves the shot more, and Alexa is better than Bailey too.

WWE is building new Jeff Hardy from Finn. Okay, I needed to say this. That's what I see.


----------



## Fufflefuff

Eva has improved a ton. Like from an F to a D but still huge improvement in a relatively short time. If not for the WWE's/WWE fanbase's current burst of caring about female match quality she'd fit right in with more typical Diva-standard Cameron, Rosa, Maryse, Aksana, Maria, etc. types. It remains surprising she's not a heel considering how much natural heat she generates.

Good showing from Cassie, though. There's still plenty to look forward to in the NXT women's division.


----------



## THANOS

Great show this week, I loved all of it. 

Finn's opening promo and his contract signing were his best promo showings yet in NXT, with the former being superior. Hopefully now that he's champ they book him to cut more promos in the ring, so he can improve on his biggest weakness.

Joe is really improving his fitness level and is starting to look like the old Joe once again. I'm hoping by Takeover he'll be just as quick as he once was in his ROH and early TNA career. Oh and is new theme is a huge improvement but I'm hoping they build on it a bit more.

Eva's improved a ton, and hopefully Sara Del Ray and Kendrick work with her harder going forward to tighten up her ability and continue to improve.

I liked the Vaudevillains' new face theme and their in-ring showing. Gotch was doing some really funny shit in there and made me mark out several times.

Bayley had a nice short match and an ok promo after. Both were nothing spectacular, but I'm hoping she shows some strides in the ring next week with Charlotte.

Owens and Balor in the contract signing were both great, especially Owens who was his typical hilarious asshole self.


----------



## Genking48

This wasn't really my kind of show, something felt off, can't put my finger on what it was though, but here is some thoughts:

Finn's entrance with the belt was better than any of his other entrances without the paint, not really any slithering or trying to be mysterious, just walking out there with swag.

New theme for Joe is huge improvement from his previous one.

Is Blake's gimmick that he chooses to ruin his look with his hair in new ways every time he's on screen? Fuck man, just long hair, no coloring it or setting it in braids, just stop pls.

Contract signing was your very basic contract signing, nothing else I really got from it.


----------



## Jersey

Morrison17 said:


> Emma's so good. She deserves the shot more, and Alexa is better than Bailey too.


 I'm pretty sure Emma will. If not then I do see Dana turning on her starting a feud between the two. Alexa will be champ one day.


----------



## Fandangohome

Decent show this week:

- Even as a straight male, i can acknowledge that Balor looks awesome in a suit. This guy has face of the company written all over him, needs to improve his face mic work though, his heel mic work in Japan was pretty good, needs to be a bit more interesting when cutting face promos though

- Eva's better than she was, which is progress at least. 

- Nice little build for Breeze vs you know who

- Another boring Corbin squash

- Joe's new music is much better, wish he'd use more moves now though

- Heel Emma is really hot, good to see Bayley back, and good to see her get the win, nice build for what's happening at takeover. Going for the whole Sami Zayn redemption angle with her

- Vaudevillians being built up for next week, Gotch is entertaining as hell

- What the fuck is Wesley Blake doing with his hair? I get the whole gimmick is that they're "Bros" but Murphy's not going out of his way to look ridiculous, Blake looks like a complete pillock right now, and now they're wearing pink too? Alexa smoking hot as always

- Owens gonna Owens. Nice little brawl to end the show. When is one of these contract signings not going to end in a fight?


----------



## DoubtGin

Blake's hair :ti


----------



## amhlilhaus

Morrison17 said:


> So Cena is the most over person on NXT right after Eva and Brooklyn.
> 
> I actually expected more from Eva in-ring wise. She's still did ok, but some moves were sloppy.
> On the other hand she received easily the reaction of the night and was super sexy.
> 
> WWE is wasting Joe. Hope he's atleast receving a good money. Cause Joe is talanted and I tink could go to Japan just like AJ.
> 
> Emma's so good. She deserves the shot more, and Alexa is better than Bailey too.
> 
> WWE is building new Jeff Hardy from Finn. Okay, I needed to say this. That's what I see.


Jeff Hardy always sucked besides the huge bumps he takes. Finn is 10x the wrestler of hardy


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

3 squashy matches in a row.

NXT desperately need sami zayne back. It could also benefit from another main roster guy going down like Tyson kid did.


----------



## Braylyt

amhlilhaus said:


> Jeff Hardy always sucked besides the huge bumps he takes. Finn is 10x the wrestler of hardy


How?


----------



## x78

Fandangohome said:


> - Another boring Corbin squash


I was just bored out of my mind for those three seconds, jeez.


----------



## Certified G

Thoughts on this weeks show:

- Finn's opening promo was about as generic as it gets and he needs a ton of work on his mic skills because he looks and sounds awkward and uncomfortable. Also, the "you deserve it" chants are already watered down and didn't fit here at all. I still like Finn but I wouldn't have minded him getting a much slower push than he did.

- I thought Eva Marie had a good promo before her match, certainly not as bad as some are making it out to be. She got her point across and didn't botch her lines, can't ask for more than that at this stage of her career.

- As for her Eva's match; goddamn she looked super hot, that's for sure. I liked the robe she wore during her entrance, gives her something unique over all the other divas. She looked a little awkward at times but I thought she did a good job in her first match back on tv. Her finisher looked sloppy but I'm sure she'll improve it once she starts doing more matches. She wasn't overly impressive but I don't think anyone could've or should've expected that. She still has a long way to go but I thought she showed at least a little promise in her match.

- Most interesting part of Corbins appearance was the spotlights not being lined up properly during his entrance. His opponent looked like something straight out of Dragon Ball.. Corbin really needs to start doing longer matches again soon.

- Samoa Joe finally has a new entrance theme and while it's better than his old one it's still not great/fitting. He needs to go back to the tights he used to wear in ROH and TNA before 2008(?), I never liked the shorts he's wearing nowadays. Basic match and nothing special. I think his match with Rhyno in Brooklyn could be pretty good, I hope Joe actually puts up a show there.

- Emma's promo.. it wasn't great but I thought it did the job, probably one of the better promos she's done.

- Decent match between Bailey and Emma, Emma wrestles much more like a heel now than she did a couple weeks ago and it's improving her matches. Not that happy with Emma losing, I don't care much for Bailey so I'm not too interested in this push she's getting. I'm okay with Emma losing here if it means she's the one to beat Bailey for the title after a couple months. 

- Charlotte. :ugh2 Dana Brooke is improving imo, looking forward to what she'll bring to the womens division in the future.

- Vaudevillains had a decent match against Dawkins and Fulton. No doubt they're my least favorite tag team in NXT. I legitimately hope they don't beat Blake & Murphy for the tag titles.

- Holy shit, wtf did Blake do with his hair? And holy shit, how good did Alexa look in that segment? :banderas

- Last segment was pretty good. Owens is just on a whole different level from anyone else in NXT with his mic skills. He singlehandedly got me interested in his match with Balor, while Finn really didn't bring much to the segment. Not looking forward _at all_ to seeing Kevin Owens lose his 4th big match in a row though.

Overal it was just a decent NXT episode with nothing standing out much which made me realise I miss my boys Gable & Jordan.


----------



## JBLoser

Certified G said:


> - *And holy shit, how good did Alexa look in that segment?* :banderas












Lord


----------



## Alright_Mate

Contract signing & Bayley vs Emma the only positives for me this week, the rest of the episode was boring.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Thank God, Joe has new music.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

NXT was crap this week. The only good match was Bayley vs Emma. Everything else was crap. Crap promos. Crap matches.


----------



## Necramonium

DoubtGin said:


> Blake's hair :ti


I'm pretty sure a 9 year old girl does his hair. XD


----------



## LaMelo

I like Bayley with a mean streak. I wish she would hug Team Bella though!


----------



## Oxidamus

JBLoser said:


> Lord


:banderas
Blake stealing the spotlight in this pic. And damn Murphy looks a star.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

My interest in NXT is rapidly decreasing. Haven't watched in two weeks, and it still doesn't seem like I'm missing out on much. Wanna catch up on that Banks vs Flair match though.

One positive in this is that I always felt like if I were to cancel my WWE Network subscription, I'd be missing out on NXT. But I'd honestly be happy with ROH as my 1 hour 'proper wrestling' weekly TV fix. Matches feel much more important.


----------



## DoubtGin

Blake looks ridiculous but to be honest, BAMF are starting to stand out more and more. They were as generic as they could get when they won the titles.

Adding Alexa was the best thing that could have happened to them.


----------



## Erik.

No Gable, no care.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Great to see Bayley back.
Enjoyed the Vaudevillans match, Gotch especially was brilliant.
Eva Marie was better than I expected. (My expectations were not high).
Corbin's squash was a joke.
Hope they do something with Owens and Regal.


----------



## Geeee

I think they need to do something with Angelo Dawkins. Untapped potential there IMO


----------



## Old School Icons

I thought this episode was pretty boring for much of it apart from a few things. 

Balor cut a generic promo. Looks good in a suit at least.
Eva Marie wrestled ok but the match was practically in slow motion. I'm glad for her it wasn't a car wreck and if she keeps working hard who knows how good she can be? She certainly looks fantastic.
Baron Corbin... complete waste of time. DO SOMETHING with this guy. 

SUNNY BEACH RADIO 96.5 FM theme music is no more! Samoa Joe has a listenable theme now, finally. 

Decent match between Bayley and the underused Emma. Good to see Bayley back and interesting that she challenges Charlotte. Look forward to that.

The Vaudevillains are slowly winning me over, I've been finding them more and more entertaining. 

Are Wesley and Blake trying to style their hair on Hanson :lol









Enjoyed Kevin Owen's mic time in that contract signing. Will be interesting to see what happens after he hit Regal as well.


----------



## LaMelo

I know the Tag Team Champions reminded me of someone. :lol


----------



## Bayley <3

:lol the dude was blatantly taking photos of carmellas ass


----------



## Braylyt

Bayley <3 said:


> :lol the dude was blatantly taking photos of carmellas ass


If you take a photo of something that doesn't exist, did you take a photo?


----------



## Phaedra

Think I might have a clue as to what they are doing with Corbin ... they are building the heat against him to actually make him a heel. Thing is, i think it might be the wrong kind of heat. 

Oh and I love Gable soooo much lol.


----------



## Braylyt

This Dempsey segment has me rolling:lol


----------



## Bayley <3

Am I the only one who hates these chants? 

I believe it was "Danas ratchet" "no she's not" 

I've never liked that.


----------



## Phaedra

Lmfao ... i need to get bull-fit ... wait a minute, i already clearly lift more than him. Jesus christ that was too good, someone said ... we need a montage lol.


----------



## mattheel

I get that shes still green in the ring, but I like Dana. Really solid heel work from her all around. She has a ton of upside.


----------



## Phaedra

mattheel said:


> I get that shes still green in the ring, but I like Dana. Really solid heel work from her all around. She has a ton of upside.


She's green, but her first match was atrocious and she's clearly getting better. Just shows everyone deserves the chance to prove they can do it.


----------



## mattheel

the Vaudevillains are great.


----------



## Phaedra

The guys should be allowed to put wrestling moves on the women. I don't mean like they should hit her back or anything, but the whirling dervish on Bliss? lol. As a girl who got tombstoned when I was a teenager, every friday night almost, I think it's okay lol.


That being said, i liked how they handled her lol.


----------



## Spaz350

Phaedra said:


> The guys should be allowed to put wrestling moves on the women. I don't mean like they should hit her back or anything, but the whirling dervish on Bliss? lol. As a girl who got tombstoned when I was a teenager, every friday night almost, I think it's okay lol.
> 
> 
> That being said, i liked how they handled her lol.


Loved the crowd chanting "chivalry" at the Vaudevillains...


----------



## Mr. I

Phaedra said:


> The guys should be allowed to put wrestling moves on the women. I don't mean like they should hit her back or anything, but the whirling dervish on Bliss? lol. As a girl who got tombstoned when I was a teenager, every friday night almost, I think it's okay lol.
> 
> 
> That being said, i liked how they handled her lol.


They're gentlemen, they don't strike women.


----------



## x78

Braylyt said:


> If you take a photo of something that doesn't exist, did you take a photo?


Son really?


----------



## teick

Good show tonight.

It's nice to see the tag team division getting some depth. I'm not sure what they wanna do with Enzo and Cass tho. I thought they will win the tag titles in Brooklyn. On the other hand, it was nice to see The Mechanics getting a win. Also, Jordan and Gable are awesome.

That Bull Dempsey segment was hilarious!

I like Dana Brooke. She is the best talker of the women's division. She still needs more work in the ring, but she is improving. She's nowhere near as terrible as she was when she debuted.

These Corbin squashes need to stop. They need to let him wrestle longer matches. He's not gonna improve if he only wrestles 30 seconds matches. I like his gimmick, it's nice to finally see an anti-internet darlings gimmick... but he needs to improve in the ring. Also, they should do more videos with him, like the one that they did 2 weeks ago. Let him develop his character.

Alexa Bliss is amazing as a heel. She's the best thing that could have ever happened to the dubstep ********. They were so dull without her. And I liked the fact that English and Gotch didn't attack her. It would not have suitet their gimmick.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Holy shit man, developmental talents on the development show? Best episode in ages; it was nice being able to watch the whole thing, can't remember the last time I did that.


----------



## Braylyt

x78 said:


> Son really?


What am I looking at?


----------



## RetepAdam.

teick said:


> Good show tonight.
> 
> It's nice to see the tag team division getting some depth. I'm not sure what they wanna do with Enzo and Cass tho. I thought they will win the tag titles in Brooklyn. On the other hand, it was nice to see The Mechanics getting a win. Also, Jordan and Gable are awesome.
> 
> That Bull Dempsey segment was hilarious!
> 
> *I like Dana Brooke. She is the best talker of the women's division.* She still needs more work in the ring, but she is improving. She's nowhere near as terrible as she was when she debuted.
> 
> These Corbin squashes need to stop. They need to let him wrestle longer matches. He's not gonna improve if he only wrestles 30 seconds matches. I like his gimmick, it's nice to finally see an anti-internet darlings gimmick... but he needs to improve in the ring. Also, they should do more videos with him, like the one that they did 2 weeks ago. Let him develop his character.
> 
> Alexa Bliss is amazing as a heel. She's the best thing that could have ever happened to the dubstep ********. They were so dull without her. And I liked the fact that English and Gotch didn't attack her. It would not have suitet their gimmick.


:lmao :lmao :lmao

She's terrible on the mic.

Agree with everything else you said, though.


----------



## x78

Great show. This was like watching NXT two years ago. See how much more fun things are when there isn't an inordinate fascination with just one or two select indy stars?


----------



## Donnie

Awesome episode, and it shows that the future is BRIGHT. Random thoughts

The Mechanics are a fantastic old school team. Basic ass kicking heels. hopefully they can get a major push

Team Sawft are still amazing. Enzo is also getting better and better every week. Like I said a few months ago, now that he can truly go in the ring. he's ready for BIG things. Same with Cass. 

Gable/Jordan are so damn good at this point it's not even funny. I expect them to hold the belts by the end of the year.

Dana is slowly but surely getting better each time we see her. I just hope Emma gets another chance at the top. 

BULL is amazing that's all.

Baron's heat is getting bigger each week, another couple of months and it' time to pull the proverbial trigger. 

OWENS/REGAL NEEDS TO HAPPEN.

My dude Tyler Breeze about to get that rub, and fight that UGO jushin thunder liger. 

the Vaudevillains have become new favourites of mine. Now I admit when I first saw them I thought the gimmick was stupid and had a life span of a month. Well I sit here proudly eating my words, these two are going to be incredible on the main roster. 

Dub-Step-Cowboys continue to impress. pretty surreal watching a bloke from Australia killing it every week on NXT hope he gets a big push in a couple of years. 

Alexia Bliss is a little bitch, and I love her. Cant wait to see someone put her in her place.

Last thought X-78 is 100% right. when NXT lets the "developmental" guys out to play NXT is fucking awesome.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

Weak show. Boring.


----------



## Morrison17

This is N X T, the place where 2 shitty teams are main eventing and only good team is loosing to no names. 

Dana chants... that crowd... 


Cas got in better shape, good for him.

Sorensen is so small, also surpised wwe let him use real name.


----------



## jacobrgroman

nice to see a few tag matches on the show.

cass and enzo keep looking better than the week before.

agree with [USER]donne[/USER] on the mechanics. nice heel win for them. didn't make team sawft look weak with the loss too much either.

loving the team and on screen relationship of gable and jordan develop. also like what I've been seeing from elias samson.

really wanting to see longer corbin matches.

loved the bull-fit vignette. curious to see where this goes from here.

good title match. wondering how they're going to fit all these teams into the title picture. by my count you have four, maybe five (if you count those hype bros) teams that all could take the belts from BAMF.


----------



## Genking48

Breeze segment and Gable/Jordan match was the only things I really watched from this show, the rest didn't interest me, those two things were top notch though.


----------



## SuperSaucySausages

Morrison17 said:


> This is N X T, the place where 2 shitty teams are main eventing and only good team is loosing to no names.


There is so much wrong with this comment. NXT is where people get ready to go up onto the main roster, BAMF and Vaudevillains aren't shitty either, their match was good enough to main event an NXT weekly show. Enzo and Cass weren't and still aren't the finished product either, they've improved a lot but they still have a ways to go. There was nothing wrong with them losing to Dawson and Wilder, it didn't make them look weak in defeat. I'm sorry that not every tag team on the developmental brand are The Young Bucks or REDragon.


----------



## validreasoning

alexa bliss is a star. i would bring up the blake/murphy/bliss combo to the main roster after the brooklyn show and have her turn up the sexy heel stuff to full maximum and have her hit the sparkle splash to end all their matches. she would get insanely over within 3 months and totally outshine the fellas but she has the most potential of the 3 and probably most out of everyone currently in nxt save 1 or 2 people


----------



## Rozalia

Pretty good show showing that the other talents present can put on a show just fine (except to those who refuse to accept it naturally). Finn not being present and having a dull 20 minute match helped me get through the main event. Speaking of I really liked the main event itself and the end bit had me thinking airplane spin but then Alexa got away... I suppose if they have another match down the line they'll have it happen there.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

i thought for a sec the guy owens beat was luke gallows :lol


----------



## Mr. I

The same three people every week crying about the NXT five (even when they aren't the focus) never gets old.


----------



## chargebeam

It was a weak episode. I can't stand Bull's stupid "fat" gimmick and I'm sick of seeing "NXT star" vs "no-name jobber already in the ring" matches. What's happening with NXT?

I'm just glad Dana Brooke is getting more airtime.


----------



## Morrison17

somethingvillians are just the chikara gimmicks ripoff with poor acting and lack of imagination.


----------



## PraXitude

Corbin sucks. He's becoming more annoying than Reigns.


----------



## Mr. I

chargebeam said:


> It was a weak episode. I can't stand Bull's stupid "fat" gimmick *and I'm sick of seeing "NXT star" vs "no-name jobber already in the ring" matches. What's happening with NXT?
> *
> I'm just glad Dana Brooke is getting more airtime.


You know that has been the standard format for the show since literally the first episode back in 2012? They use people who are rookies who aren't ready to get regular spots on the show as jobbers for the regular performers. In fact many of the regular performers now were character-less jobbers early on just like that, including Baron Corbin, Bull, Enzo, Emma, Bayley, Sasha, Chad Gable, Jason Jordan, even Paige was a jobber in her early appearances.

It's rare for them to show up and be pushed as a big deal in their first appearance, unless they have the vignettes leading to their debut. Bray, Sami and Neville are some of the few to debut out of nowhere and immediately be pushed.

Recently they've taken to getting local talent to job if the squash is especially short (since the point of the rookies being in the squashes is to get them a short TV match for early experience), but the standard has been there for three years and is nothing new.


----------



## Leon Knuckles

I just don't understand these squash matches. What's the point? It's all a scam.


----------



## Flair Shot

Awesome tag team heavy episode. While NXT's tag division on tv has always looked very weak it really seems to be on the rise right now finally.


----------



## jcmmnx

Leon Knuckles said:


> I just don't understand these squash matches. What's the point? It's all a scam.


The point is to build up to matches, and not have world champion vs US champion matches on tv every week like RAW. NXT's style of booking gives proper character development plus proper build up to big matches. There was two good tag matches on this show.


----------



## Trublez

Who was the woman that was announcing all the matches? She's got DAT thickness!! :banderas


----------



## Old School Icons

So then... NXT was an interesting one this week. Tag heavy, I liked it.

Big win for ******* Association over HOW U DOIN? Surprised by that outcome, means we have another tag team coming up the ranks and I've got no problem with that. 

Gable and Jordan continue their amusing awkward duo stuff in promos and Dean Ambrose looked bad ass in that WWE 2K16 trailer. 

I'm beginning to feel sorry for Baron Corbin. Another squash match, how can this guy learn anything?

Wonder who Breeze will get? Brock Lesnar? :lol

Gable and Jordan win again and are probably my favourite team in NXT right now. I'm sure one of their opponents was in a Tekken game once. 

What Bull needs to conquer his weight problem and only UK people will get this is ... MR MOTIVATOR!

Charlotte Vs Dana with Evil Emma (drools). I like Dana's attire, better than that Trish Stratus knock off. Charlotte is on a roll but you got to think that Bayley will beat her to become number one contender in the next few weeks.

Samoa Joe cuts a promo. Not particularly memorable. 

Alraedy seen it but still great to see William Regal see through Kevin "Full of shit" Owens

Eva Marie is coming after Sasha Banks. Steady on :lol

Kevin Owens wins and then a particularly brutal apron powerbomb
Excellent mock on Finn Balor :lol

A dozen "ECDOUBLEYA!" chants are heard towards the screens during the Rhyno video. 

All I can say about the main event is the aftermath, Alexa Bitch is awesome :lol


----------



## Crasp

NXT's tag division is moving into the void left by it's women's division, for me at least.

I love Enzo, I love Jordan & Gable, I love the Vaudevillains, The Dubstep Cowboys have their good points (namely:














). In fact, I like all the teams right now except for "Team Hype".


----------



## GTL

Good episode. That was the best match I've seen from Enzo and Cass and Enzo's skills in the ring are getting good now. Mechanics are just great quality and they know how to put on a show. That finisher was spectacular. I've seen it once before and it looked lame but Enzo got so much air, it was awesome. I think Enzo even overcooked it and didn't go exactly right but Wilder tidied up and it was right on the edge.

Bull could make this gimmick work but not convinced. Hope he gets somewhere.

Gable and Jordan/Samson and Valenzuela. Great match and even better than last week. Gable and Jordan built on last week and much more back-and-forth action. Samson can operate on this level easily and good to see him getting some time. Really made the match rock. Was this Valenzuela's debut? Can see he can perform and looked at home and nice to see him getting some offense in.

Dana and Charlotte. Again, good match. Dana's improving all the time and will be a future star.

No doubt about it, Owens is good. Did exactly what was needed and impressive

BAMF/Vaudevillains. Difficult to follow the rest of the episode and didnt quite live up to the rest but solid match

Disappointed with another Corbin squash.


----------



## Fandangohome

:lmao at the crowd singing Barbie Girl to Wesley Blake, it's his own fault for that stupid hairdo

Decent episode, liked the fact they're building the tag division, though at this rate i fail to see how Enzo and Cass will get a title shot for Brooklyn, i was certain they'd have them win in their own backyard. Gable was excellent again, liked the Owens squash for what it was, i still hate Borin Corbin.


----------



## The High King

Enzo is the NXT version of Zack Ryder, well over with the fans but punished week in and week out by the suits.


----------



## mrdiamond77

Good episode, little surprised but pleased with the result of the opening tag match. Hope they are going to build the tag team division now. Good match between Charlotte and Dana, plus enjoyed Gable and Jordan again. Bored again with another Corbin squash match. Main event was good, hope to see a rematch at Brooklyn with The Vaudevillans winning the titles.


----------



## SUPA HOT FIRE.

What in the world are they doing with Bull Dempsey? :trips7

As great as NXT tends to be every now and then, it is things like this that is a terrible reminder that at the end of the day NXT is just another WWE product.


----------



## Geeee

I think Gable should keep this "say my name" gimmick. It will be great when he's a singles star.

I don't know why they keep jobbing Enzo and Cass but I really liked this week's episode.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Man, I love when Big Cass gets the hot tag. It almost gets me as hype as Reigns :reigns. Dawson and Wilder have a cool Tag Team Finisher, but they look like generic jobbers. Sidenote: Did anyone else notice this :drake1?









Jordan and Gable continue to be the second brightest shining stars in the Tag Team Division. They have great chemistry and they know how to tell a story with their facial expressions and interactions. I hope they get the belts off those charisma vacuums as soon as possible.

I'm beyond sick of the Corbin squashes. I know he can do better, but I can't blame people at this point for giving him go away heat when they refuse to develop his character on air.

Dana is so good at being an annoying heel. I love how she pats Brown Haired Renee on the head. When is she finally going to snap?

Dana vs. Charlotte was so fun to watch. I love my athletic blondes :drose. Dana's trash talking is so on point and she's really good in the ring for being as new as she is.

Even though they're among my favorites, I don't care much for Owens vs. Balor, but I enjoyed the intensity that Owens brought when he squashed that jobber. This PPV rematch just feels pointless since he's on the main roster. 

I turned off the stream when Blake and Murphy vs. The Vaudevillains came on. I can't stand either team.
*


----------



## A-C-P

Legit BOSS said:


> *Man, I love when Big Cass gets the hot tag. It almost gets me as hype as Reigns :reigns. Dawson and Wilder have a cool Tag Team Finisher, but they look like generic jobbers. Sidenote: Did anyone else notice this :drake1?*


Damn it they caught me on camera :jericho2

(not really me just a joke)


----------



## Yuffie Kisaragi

*They have really done a great job making the Women's and Tag divisions very competitive and I also like Samoa Joe gunning for the NXT Title, hope he is next in line for it but want Balor to have a good reign too of course. Joe is starting to go back to the Joe of old slowly but surely. As champ will have awesome stuff with Itami and Zayn when they are back and I see Balor as main roster bound before too long. But then of course now things are confusing with the injuries and who has been extended to stay down on NXT or whatever. Like Zayn is said to be going back there and I always heard Balor was told he was not gonna be on NXT for long. Whole thing is weird lol. 

Anyway I am looking forward to Joe vs Rhino






Another Corbin squash, love the guy but they need to figure out what they are doing with him and quick. 

Gable and Jordan are the odd couple and I freakin love it.

Feel so bad for Bull Dempsey.

Dawson and Wilder no longer jobber team but now Enzo and Cass are back at the bottom of the divsion, perhaps a sign of a Main Roster debut though? I see Vaudevilians still going after Blake and Murphy for a bit more and eventually getting the titles although I would want BAMF to be reigning supreme a good while longer, they are doing so good right now. Very good match for the main event this week.*


----------



## JD=JohnDorian

I was genuinely shocked when Dawson and Wilder beat Enzo & Cass. I was really hoping they would win the tag titles at Takeover.


----------



## Sarcasm1

Bull Dempsey has gotten more fans with this new gimmick. Yeah its comedic and doesn't have much of a ceiling but it was better than what he was doing before. Not everyone has to be a serious character in WWE. I get it if you didn't like fat shaming but this isn't anything new with the company. Stereotypes is always being played in television.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> *Man, I love when Big Cass gets the hot tag. It almost gets me as hype as Reigns :reigns. Dawson and Wilder have a cool Tag Team Finisher, but they look like generic jobbers. Sidenote: Did anyone else notice this :drake1?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jordan and Gable continue to be the second brightest shining stars in the Tag Team Division. They have great chemistry and they know how to tell a story with their facial expressions and interactions. I hope they get the belts off those charisma vacuums as soon as possible.
> 
> I'm beyond sick of the Corbin squashes. I know he can do better, but I can't blame people at this point for giving him go away heat when they refuse to develop his character on air.
> 
> Dana is so good at being an annoying heel. I love how she pats Brown Haired Renee on the head. When is she finally going to snap?
> 
> Dana vs. Charlotte was so fun to watch. I love my athletic blondes :drose. Dana's trash talking is so on point and she's really good in the ring for being as new as she is.
> 
> Even though they're among my favorites, I don't care much for Owens vs. Balor, but I enjoyed the intensity that Owens brought when he squashed that jobber. This PPV rematch just feels pointless since he's on the main roster.
> 
> I turned off the stream when Blake and Murphy vs. The Vaudevillains came on. I can't stand either team.
> *


That's blasphemy! Devin Taylor doesn't have a quarter of the personalty or charisma of Renee. 

That being said I can't wait to see her whoop Dana Brooke's ass which is just a testament to how good of a heel she is.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> That's blasphemy! Devin Taylor doesn't have a quarter of the personalty or charisma of Renee.
> 
> That being said I can't wait to see her whoop Dana Brooke's ass which is just a testament to how good of a heel she is.


*
Lol, check your user cp. They call her that in ChibiWrestlers and it totally made me forget her name.*


----------



## Fandangohome

Sarcasm1 said:


> *Bull Dempsey has gotten more fans with this new gimmick. Yeah its comedic and doesn't have much of a ceiling but it was better than what he was doing before*. Not everyone has to be a serious character in WWE. I get it if you didn't like fat shaming but this isn't anything new with the company. Stereotypes is always being played in television.


Yup. At least he's able to show something now, whereas before he was just a fat version of Borin Corbin.


----------



## Chr1st0

I liked how last week they basically sent Eva Marie out there and said all you have to do is a suplex and then everyone will like you.

Baron Corbin is more boring than Ryback but at least his matches are only 5 seconds.

Don't get why so many hate Blake & Murphy


----------

